# The Intelligent Hip-Hop/Rap Discussion II



## Biscuits (Apr 11, 2008)

Pac has been Milked to the point where I can't enjoy his music anymore.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 12, 2008)

King said:


> Anyone hear bump any Tupac?



Nah, I don't bump Pac at all for some reason.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 12, 2008)

eli looks so damn focused and raw and he knows he just delivered the knockout punchline of the century.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 12, 2008)

That gif is win


----------



## King (Apr 12, 2008)

Psychosis said:


> I like Tupac, But i know he wasent even remotely close to "the greatest" like so many millions of people believe... *I could name like 20 people off the top my head better than tupac.*
> 
> but yea, i like him ok



hmm, im interested. name those twenty people.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 12, 2008)

King said:


> hmm, im interested. name those twenty people.



That's not as hard as one might think, but it's all based on opinion. 

Personally I can name more than 20 who are better mc's than Pac.
Because I'm bored I'll throw some names out there just for the hell of it.

GZA
Black Thought
Mos Def
Common
Q-Tip
Nas
Method Man
Pharoahe Monch
Gift of Gab
Talib Kweli
Chuck D
Ice Cube
Rakim
BDK
MF Doom
KRS - One
Andre 3000
G Rap
Slick Rick
Redman

That was off the top of my head, again all just opinion.


----------



## Killa Cam (Apr 12, 2008)

Vinnie Paz got a word for you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 
[YOUTUBE]AzraUvroEjE[/YOUTUBE]



Skeets said:


> That's not as hard as one might think, but it's all based on opinion.


Wild homo name, b.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 12, 2008)

Only to those who are ignorant of it's origin.
And looking at yours, I find that comment sort of ironic...

"No homo"


----------



## King (Apr 12, 2008)

I actually like Vinnie Paz.

/10,000th post.

*GZA*
Black Thought
*Mos Def*
Common
Q-Tip
*Nas*
Method Man
Pharoahe Monch
Gift of Gab
*Talib Kweli*
Chuck D
Ice Cube
*Rakim*
BDK
MF Doom
*KRS - One*
Andre 3000
G Rap
Slick Rick
Redman

The ones in bold are the only ones that I would personally consider to be in Pac's league. I'm not saying that the other dudes aren't just as good as Pac, its just that you can't really pit people like Andre 3000 vs. Tupac because of the fact that they rap totally different and are in two different caegories, Andre being in alt. rap and Pac being in hardcore rap.


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 12, 2008)

Lol people can say w/e they want about Vinny Paz and Jus Allah too for that matter... Violent By Design was one of the best albums ever. Period.
He kinda goes from being a fuckin lyrical Genuis to wack as hell sometimes though..but everything on Violent by design was an example of how good he is




King said:


> hmm, im interested. name those twenty people.



Lol at first i was gonna do it without naming any of the ones skeets said but then it wouldnt be off the top anymore 

not in any order
1. Inspectah Deck
2. GhostFace Killah
3. Sean Price
4. Gza
5. Big L
6. Ras Kass
7. Canibus
8. Masta Ace
9. Vinny Paz
10. Jus Allah
11. R.A The Rugged Man
12. Guru
13.Crooked I
14. Rise
17.AZ
18. Lord Finesse
19. Rakim
20.One.Be.Lo
Theres 20 random ones

Edit: 10000th post in this thread. damn


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 12, 2008)

King said:


> *GZA*
> Black Thought
> *Mos Def*
> Common
> ...


What does "Categories", have to do with a rappers ability? 
So it's safe to assume that you don't know 3/4ths of that list?
And not just knowing their names, but actually listening to their work.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 12, 2008)

Ice Cube = G.O.A.T Westcoast Hardcore Rapper.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 12, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Ice Cube = G.O.A.T Westcoast Hardcore Rapper.



^I second this.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 12, 2008)

Gift of Gab should be on any top 3 Westcoast list imo.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 12, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco > 2Pac easily!


----------



## Killa Cam (Apr 12, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Only to those who are ignorant of it's origin.
> And looking at yours, I find that comment sort of ironic...
> 
> "No homo"



Who cares about it's origin? Right now it means nut, jizz, semen, etc. Shit is wild homo, b.

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) got a different meaning now than its origin. You can change your name to that and see how many people will associate it with the current meaning or it's origin.


----------



## King (Apr 12, 2008)

Skeets said:


> What does "Categories", have to do with a rappers ability?
> So it's safe to assume that you don't know 3/4ths of that list?
> And not just knowing their names, but actually listening to their work.



fuck are you talking bout?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 12, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> Lupe Fiasco > 2Pac easily!



About three steps too far.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 12, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> Who cares about it's origin? Right now it means nut, jizz, semen, etc. Shit is wild homo, b.
> 
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) got a different meaning now than its origin. You can change your name to that and see how many people will associate it with the current meaning or it's origin.


Right Killa Cam. You name yourself after the dude who's had his sexuality questioned on several occasions.

My name has nothing to do with that slang term, hence why I posted what I did.
Skeets is the name of Booster Gold's Robot, there's a few people on here who've noticed. Mr Cam....




King said:


> fuck are you talking bout?


"you can't really pit people like Andre 3000 vs. Tupac because of the fact that they rap totally different and are in two different caegories, Andre being in alt. rap and Pac being in hardcore rap."

If you think Common, Monch and Cube aren't in Pac's league then you obviously aren't familiar with their work.


----------



## King (Apr 12, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Right Killa Cam. You name yourself after the dude who's had his sexuality questioned on several occasions.
> 
> My name has nothing to do with that slang term, hence why I posted what I did.
> Skeets is the name of Booster Gold's Robot, there's a few people on here who've noticed. Mr Cam....
> ...



You obviously did not understand the point I was trying to get it across, so I'll explain it in a way that even you can understand.

Common is totally different from Pac because Common is more of a conscious rapper. Monch is from a different generation, really, and Cube actually relates to Pac, definitely but I find Pac a lot better than Cube in terms of lyricism and flow.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 12, 2008)

King said:


> You obviously did not understand the point I was trying to get it across, so I'll explain it in a way that even you can understand.
> 
> Common is totally different from Pac because Common is more of a conscious rapper. Monch is from a different generation, really, and Cube actually relates to Pac, definitely but I find Pac a lot better than Cube in terms of lyricism and flow.


Damn, you don't know what you're talking about.
It's pretty clear that you're just throwing shit out there to try and justify your opinion. 
Pac and Monch from different generations? Do you even know who Pharoahe Monch is?

Common being a more "Conscious" rapper than Pac (which is bullshit). Do you even listen to Pac? 

And get real Cube shits all over Pac.

Again it's all just opinion, but when you try and defend yours with shitty reasons and bullshit like Pac and Monch being from different generations it's pretty silly.


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 12, 2008)

Pac's definitely the more articulate rapper than Cube, but Cube's punchlines hit hard. You can't compare the flow, I think they both got crazy flow. To me honestly they about the same, choosin one over the other is basically jockin imo.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 12, 2008)

King said:


> You obviously did not understand the point I was trying to get it across, so I'll explain it in a way that even you can understand.
> 
> Common is totally different from Pac because Common is more of a conscious rapper. Monch is from a different generation, really, and Cube actually relates to Pac, definitely but I find Pac a lot better than Cube in terms of lyricism and flow.



How is Common more 'conscious' though? And Pharoahe and Tupac were pretty much from the _exact_ same era. 

Anyway, there's no reason at all to refrain from comparing MC's with different lyrical content. 

In my opinion Tupac's greatest strength is in songwriting, and personally he's in my top twenty if not top fifteen best/favorite hip-hop artists.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 13, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=BINRG2u9umM[/YOUTUBE]

Jay-Z makes a guest appearance about two minutes in.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 13, 2008)

Damn. Am I the only one who thinks that Lupe's voice is hella annoying on The Cool? Occasionally he brings some forced, nasally cadences, and they  ruin several tracks for me, easily...:/


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 13, 2008)

^^ My favorite song on the Cool

EDIT: Wanna make an Hip Hop One Piece AMV

Any song suggestions? I need it to be something with a tight beat and some fighting lyrics. The beat not staying predictable though (like B.O.B. -Outkast) but better


----------



## Liquid Swords (Apr 13, 2008)

been a fan since Eric B. & Rakim's Paid in Full.

some of my favorite albums are 
Wu-Tang Clan - 36 chambers & wu-tang forever
Raekwon - Only Built 4 Cuban Linx...
GZA - Liquid Swords
Ghostface Killah - Ironman, Supreme Clientele, and Fishscale
Method Man - Tical, Tical 2000
Redman - what thee album, muddy waters
Method Man & Redman - The Blackout
Bone Thug's n Harmony - E. 1999 Eternal
Mos Def - Black on Both Sides
Mos Def & Talib Kweli - Black Star
Gang Starr - Moment of Truth
Nas - Illmatic
Big L - Lifestylez ov da Poor & Dangerous

wasn't that big of a fan of tupac or biggie.
i always thought the two were over glorified because of their feud/deaths.


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 13, 2008)

Am I missin shit? I havent got into Lupe despite the garbage in hip hop. I think he's commercial like common


----------



## delirium (Apr 13, 2008)

The only stuff I could really get into were his mixtapes. That shit was hot. But his albums I didn't listen to more than twice.

What's everyone been listening to lately. I wanna get some Hip Hop into my system but I find myself listening to the same ol' shit. I want something new.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 13, 2008)

Del, Send me Fantastic, Vol. 1! 
I lost my copy when I was fixing tags and shit.
Please!


----------



## Zephos (Apr 13, 2008)

King said:


> You obviously did not understand the point I was trying to get it across, so I'll explain it in a way that even you can understand.
> 
> Common is totally different from Pac because Common is more of a conscious rapper. Monch is from a different generation, really, and Cube actually relates to Pac, definitely but I find Pac a lot better than Cube in terms of lyricism and flow.



Why does it matter what subjects they cover?


----------



## Bender (Apr 13, 2008)

Can someone here tell me how to shut my teacher up?

She goin on about how Beastie Boys da shit


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 13, 2008)

They are...


----------



## delirium (Apr 13, 2008)

Clarification. You're teacher is saying they're good or that they're bad?

Skeets: I'll get that to you in a little bit.


----------



## azuken (Apr 13, 2008)

If she is saying that they are "The Shit", She is telling the truth.

If she is saying that they are "Shit", punch her in the fucking jaw.


----------



## azuken (Apr 13, 2008)

delirium said:


> The only stuff I could really get into were his mixtapes. That shit was hot. But his albums I didn't listen to more than twice.
> 
> What's everyone been listening to lately. I wanna get some Hip Hop into my system but I find myself listening to the same ol' shit. I want something new.



J. Dilla - The Shining
J. Dilla - Welcome 2 Detroit
Quasimoto - The Unseen
Quasimoto - The Further Adventures of Lord Quas
MF Doom - Operation Doomsday
Kanye West / Lupe Fiasco - The Coolest Graduates Mixtape
Andrea Nickatina - Conversations With the Devil
Andrea Nickatina - Midnight Machine Gun Rhymes & Alibis
Mac Dre - Thizzelle Washington
Mac Dre - Stupid Doo Doo Dumb
Method Man - Tical
GZA - Liquid Swords
Bernie Allen - Who is Bernie Allen
Gym Class Heroes - For The Kids....
Gym Class Heroes - Paper Cut Chronicles
Saul Williams - Saul Williams
Mos Def - Black On Both Sides



Have fun.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 13, 2008)

"but I find myself listening to the same ol' shit. I want something new."


----------



## jkingler (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice "new" shit, Azu. 

/pretty sure D's heard all of that


----------



## Bender (Apr 13, 2008)

ON NO!  You guys are Beastie Boys worshippers too? 


Alright, but here's what she's also saying

She saying that they is better than Tupac


----------



## King (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks azuken.


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree, J Dilla and Mac Dre cuts is hella dope


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 14, 2008)

azuken said:


> *Kanye West / Lupe Fiasco - The Coolest Graduates Mixtape*



Anything new on it ?


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Apr 14, 2008)

As far as new hip-hop goes, I'm just waiting for the new Roots album. I commented about it a couple of pages ago, but no one responded 

I've been addicted to Lord Quas lately, but that's not new


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 14, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Anything new on it ?


No, nothing you haven't already heard.



frozenfishsticks said:


> As far as new hip-hop goes, I'm just waiting for the new Roots album. I commented about it a couple of pages ago, but no one responded


I'm looking forward to it. The new track _Rising Down (Hum Drum)_ is nice.


----------



## kayos (Apr 14, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ON NO!  You guys are Beastie Boys worshippers too?
> 
> 
> Alright, but here's what she's also saying
> ...



I could argue she's right. If I really wanted to.
'Pac was great and all but he's horribly overrated


----------



## delirium (Apr 14, 2008)

azuken said:


> Method Man - Tical
> GZA - Liquid Swords



I was listening to these the other day and I couldn't help but think... damn. Over 10 years have passed but I can still find something new about the album every time. That's fucking incredible.


----------



## King (Apr 14, 2008)

Goddamn. Who here has listened to *Burial* ~ _Untrue_? The album is pure genius.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 14, 2008)

There's a pimp thread for it. You'd find such folks in there, but I guess a few are in here, too.

/has spun and loved it


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm sure it was Moe who pimped it and I loved it after the first spin. It made me listen to more dubstep and then drum and bass albums. The song _Archangel_ uses samples of _One Wish_ by Ray J, so listen out for that next time.


----------



## mow (Apr 15, 2008)

Could you sahre some of your unearthed Dubstep? I dont know where to go from Burial. and i really havent been followign up with music for a few months now.

also



			
				Q-Tip's The Renaissance said:
			
		

> The new release date expected to be sometime in February 2008. The first track off the album is called "Work It Out", which can be heard in full at Q-Tip's MySpace-page. When asked to describe the sound of his new album by the Boston Globe in October 2007 Q-Tip said, "I definitely used my band. I know that in hip-hop the drums are the most important thing, so I paid particular attention to that, so that I don't lose any of the hip-hop sensibilities. It's got a lot of keyboards, guitars, and drums." The new album will be one of two albums Q-Tip is expected to release in 2008. *Also A Tribe Called Quest are reportedly bringing out a new album sometime during 2008.*



Q's albums is all done apperantly and lagging due to marketing or some other shit. but the news of new ATCQ just throws me in a head spin (Phife confirmed it)


----------



## abstract (Apr 15, 2008)

^WOW. 

I hope they'll still be relevant.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 15, 2008)

.


----------



## King (Apr 15, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> I'm sure it was Moe who pimped it and I loved it after the first spin. It made me listen to more dubstep and then drum and bass albums. The song _Archangel_ uses samples of _One Wish_ by Ray J, so listen out for that next time.



That track and _Endorphin_ are my favorite tracks so far.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 15, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=BINRG2u9umM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Jay-Z makes a guest appearance about two minutes in.



What vid is this, the link is dead.


----------



## azuken (Apr 15, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Nice "new" shit, Azu.
> 
> /pretty sure D's heard all of that



Eh, whatever. He asked what i was listening to.



King said:


> thanks azuken.



For what?



KushyKage said:


> I agree, J Dilla and Mac Dre cuts is hella dope



Im a sucker for anything bay related. AKA Mac Dre.



delirium said:


> I was listening to these the other day and I couldn't help but think... damn. Over 10 years have passed but I can still find something new about the album every time. That's fucking incredible.



classic albums. Always something new, or you pick up a new verse you dont remeber. AMAZING.


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah Im down with bay area and thizzin  lol


----------



## azuken (Apr 15, 2008)

Never done the thizz. too scared shitless. Ill just smoke my weed and feel fine.


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 15, 2008)

whaaaattt??! yo its all good to thizz out, I bet you would love Mac Dre even more after. Jus grab ya whole crew and go stupid on ya party or clubs lol


----------



## azuken (Apr 15, 2008)

Id die. I knew a person who died from it, so ever sense then ive been scared.


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 15, 2008)

word, word I understand. Its always shitty losin peeps


----------



## King (Apr 15, 2008)

^Completely Irrelevant to Hip-hop discussion.


Who hear actually believes that Jay-Z used to be a "gangster" and hustle drugs? I honest to god, I think it's just an act to boost his fame so that he can make it so that people can relate to him. 

I watched this DVD and there was one part where there was an interview with this dude who used to be Jay-Z's number on dude and he was saying how Jay never did anything but just watch.

Opinions?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 15, 2008)

Most of the rappers who say they push tons of white probably haven't had more than an 8th of weed on them.

What kind of drug dealer tells the whole world they're pushing ki's?


----------



## jkingler (Apr 15, 2008)

Re: Ecstasy: If you value mental clarity and your synaptic health, don't. I'm all for trying things, but that stuff actually alters your brain's terrain nigh on instantaneously. Noooooot good. 

/never have, never will

Weed, however...that's one of those safe in moderation, and still pretty safe in excess things. XD

I don't smoke anymore, but I don't judge those who do, either (at least not solely for doing so ).


----------



## azuken (Apr 15, 2008)

I love how this went to a drug talk....

Kingler, I would make you smoke. Tie you up and make you puff, then make your read Ippo from the begining, it really enhances fights.

And yeah it sucks losing people. She was really cool and down to earth...


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL nah you're wrong King, everything in life is hip hop to me. Or at least connected to including drugs. 

Fuck Jay-Z, I dont even give a shit if he sold drugs or not, he's a hustla I give him that. But he still aint bussin right to me. I know mechanics, cooks and computer nerds spit tighter than his shit. 

Ecstasy aint that bad, I mean damn 3 6 mafia sniff coke everyday and killin it lol.


----------



## King (Apr 16, 2008)

Dude. Never do ecstasy. Just don't

On another note, poets back in the day including William Shakespeare smoked weed to get their inspiration for their ideas and stories.  True fact.


----------



## azuken (Apr 16, 2008)

When i smoke weed i get inspiration to make mash-ups. I want to smoke soo bad. But i need a 9 to 5.


----------



## abstract (Apr 16, 2008)

i used to roll at concerts all the time. 

I haven't since last summer, to much bullshit to deal with afterwards. 



haha, jay-z didn't push shit.  no way.


----------



## DA Dave (Apr 16, 2008)

Jay-Z seems like he might of had a little hustle but he wasn't going upstate or holding down his block like that.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, I always said Nas is the king of New York.


----------



## King (Apr 16, 2008)

The only thing Jay-Z has ever pushed is record sales.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 16, 2008)

He pushes merch, too. Never forget it.


----------



## Cax (Apr 16, 2008)

King said:


> Dude. Never do ecstasy. Just don't



Take it from me, stick to the chronic. i aint fuckin around if you wanna keep yaself dont go onto that shit or anythin else


----------



## delirium (Apr 16, 2008)

lol why are ya'll talking about drugs?

Anyway.. I wanna pimp some Lootpack. Who else is down with the LP?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 16, 2008)

I have no idea who that is, which is all the better for the case; I love surpises.


----------



## Cax (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## mow (Apr 16, 2008)

delirium said:


> lol why are ya'll talking about drugs?
> 
> Anyway.. I wanna pimp some Lootpack. Who else is down with the LP?



i am since you pimped me <3


----------



## delirium (Apr 17, 2008)

^^I sent you some Lootpack before? Really? Cool.



> I have no idea who that is, which is all the better for the case; I love surpises.



Well. I got a test tomorrow and then a night class so I'll try and have it pimped by Friday.


----------



## Perverse (Apr 17, 2008)

I've been needing _Soundpieces: Da Antidote_ for ages. I was gonna download it yesterday night, but I ended up getting Dilated Peoples' _The Platform_.


----------



## abstract (Apr 17, 2008)

Perverse said:


> I've been needing _Soundpieces: Da Antidote_ for ages. I was gonna download it yesterday night, but I ended up getting Dilated Peoples' _The Platform_.



Do you like it? 

Dilated peoples took my hip hop virginity a LONG time ago. 

Their production is always amazing. 

You should check out expansion team by them.


----------



## Perverse (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah, of course I like it. I prefer Evidence's solo LP to The Platform, though.


----------



## mow (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 17, 2008)

Brother Ali, hell yeah.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 17, 2008)

delirium said:


> lol why are ya'll talking about drugs?


4/20!


----------



## Bender (Apr 17, 2008)

Cax said:


> Take it from me, stick to the chronic. i aint fuckin around if you wanna keep yaself dont go onto that shit or anythin else



If you get high listen to this song

perfect to go with the moment 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wBq-iBBIKU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 17, 2008)

Does anyone listen to Immortal Technique? I think he may be the most intelligent rapper out there.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=WCYbZZTEwiM[/YOUTUBE] 

He's my favorite rapper as well.


----------



## azuken (Apr 17, 2008)

Brother ali and P.O.S. need to go on tour.

And

Immortal technique is Mentally Retarded compared to most artist.


----------



## King (Apr 17, 2008)

i have to question to all you who regularly come in this thread.

do you guys seriously think lil wayne is horrible?


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 17, 2008)

No, there are a lot of worse rappers out there. He's just overrated and has the most delusional fans.


----------



## azuken (Apr 17, 2008)

Ummmm, I think he turned horrible. 2003 - 2005 mixtapes were amazing. I constantly had those things spinning. After that he had a bunch of misses to me until Da Drought 3 which i thought was in the middle of Dedication 2 and Lollipop.

I tell you one thing tho, when lollipop is played in the club, girls go crazy.... So I will spin lil wayne.... But only for the bitches.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 17, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> No, there are a lot of worse rappers out there. He's just overrated and has the most delusional fans.


There are worse, but that doesn't mean he's not Horrible....


----------



## King (Apr 17, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> No, there are a lot of worse rappers out there. He's just overrated and has the most delusional fans.



Yeah, I agree with this completely. A lot of people say that he is the best MC alive and I just read a rolling stone article stating that he is best MC alive.

Rolling Stone Article stating Lil Wayne to be the best MC

I completely disagree with the above article, which just came out. Lil Wayne does have tremendous punchlines like _My spot remain, like a bleach stain, or cranberry/It's murder she wrote, like Angela Lansbury._ I could honestly name at least ten people currently alive that are better than Wayne.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 17, 2008)

It is all a matter of opinion. 
When you listen to a wide arrange of artist like I do, you tend to compare.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 17, 2008)

Skeets said:


> There are worse, but that doesn't mean he's not Horrible....


He's horrible in your opinion. Why do you think he is?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 17, 2008)

Only 10, lul wut?

@UMC, Do I really have to elaborate on that? 
For every punch line that people thing is "hot" he has 3 that make you want to shoot yourself in the face.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 17, 2008)

Skeets said:


> It is all a matter of opinion.
> When you listen to a wide arrange of artist like I do, you tend to compare. He then comes off as a mediocre MC, who's hype is all he has backing him at the end of the day.


Mediocre or horrible? You've used both to describe his music, but they have very different meanings.


----------



## King (Apr 17, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Only 10, lul wut?
> 
> @UMC, Do I really have to elaborate on that?
> For every punch line that people thing is "hot" he has 3 that make you want to shoot yourself in the face.



At least ten. 



Skeets said:


> There are worse, but that doesn't mean he's not Horrible....



I don't think Weezy's horrible.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 17, 2008)

It is all a matter of opinion. 
When you listen to a wide arrange of artist like I do, you tend to compare. He then comes off as a mediocre MC, who's hype is all he has backing him at the end of the day.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 17, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Forum's acting up!
> And I never called him horrible...XD
> At least I don't think I did...


You said it indirectly. 

VV


> There are worse, but that doesn't mean he's not Horrible....


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 17, 2008)

Why are your post coming out above mine?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 17, 2008)

Forum's acting up! 
And I never called him horrible...XD 
At least I don't think I did...


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 17, 2008)

Timewarps. It confused me at first.


----------



## King (Apr 17, 2008)

lol  @ Timewarps.

Anyways, does anyone have any news regarding Na's _^ (use bro)_ album? Isn't it supposed to come out this month?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't overrate Wayne at all, It's just that the dude knows how to sell, he's got punchlines, he's got a nice swagger on the mic, and apparently he's got me hooked to his music dats why I'll probably cop that Carter III, If I don't download it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 17, 2008)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Does anyone listen to Immortal Technique? I think he may be the most intelligent rapper out there.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=WCYbZZTEwiM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> He's my favorite rapper as well.



Immortal technique = Average Conspiracy Theorist with a rhyming dictionary.


----------



## King (Apr 17, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> No, there are a lot of worse rappers out there. He's just overrated and *has the most delusional fans.*



The reason for this is because people can connect with his music and him personally, because of the message he's getting across in certain songs. Lil Wayne is an inspiration to certain fans, just Like Tupac and Biggie is/was to millions of their fans.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 17, 2008)

Wayne, Pac and Big the best ever....


----------



## King (Apr 18, 2008)

I find Lil Wayne's music enjoyable. But not as enjoyable as Pac's or Biggie's was.


----------



## kayos (Apr 18, 2008)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Does anyone listen to Immortal Technique? I think he may be the *most intelligent rapper out there.*



epic incorrect. there are many who are as smart if not moreso, especially when you consider that his wordplay and metaphor usage isnt particularly spectacular - main ones that come to mind are Lupe, Nas, Common, Mos Def and 'Pac. All very intelligent lyricists.

I-Tech has his moments though.

Also, I neither rate Lil Wayne as a lyricist nor particularly enjoy his music. But thats just me.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 18, 2008)

kayos said:


> epic incorrect. there are many who are as smart if not moreso, especially when you consider that his wordplay and metaphor usage isnt particularly spectacular - main ones that come to mind are Lupe, Nas, Common, Mos Def and 'Pac. All very intelligent lyricists.
> 
> I-Tech has his moments though.
> 
> Also, I neither rate Lil Wayne as a lyricist nor particularly enjoy his music. *But thats just me*.



It's me too. I find him wholly unlistenable.

I don't really care for any record coming out now except probably the Nas one.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 18, 2008)

King said:


> I find Lil Wayne's music enjoyable. But not as enjoyable as Pac's or Biggie's was.


I found it funny that you mentioned him with the other 2, that's all.


----------



## King (Apr 18, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I found it funny that you mentioned him with the other 2, that's all.



Wow. You must have a great sense of humor. 

Anyways, you guys read about this?



lol@ G-Unit vs. Young Buck. I think Yayo and Banks were jealous of Buck and persuaded 50 to kick him out, to tell you the truth.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 18, 2008)

The Game - Pain (Feat. Keyshia Cole)

Amped Lightning

Anyone heard this yet?

It's hot


----------



## Zephos (Apr 18, 2008)

King said:


> The reason for this is because people can connect with his music and him personally, because of the message he's getting across in certain songs.



If that's not the most generic meaningless praise than I don't know what is.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 18, 2008)

King said:


> Wow. You must have a great sense of humor.


What can I say? I find your post about Wayne funny.
Wayne an Inspiration...


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 18, 2008)

I know nothing of Atmosphere, so I ask this:

Are there any other albums worth getting?  I'm in love with the one recently pimped, so if their is any other goodness, I'd love to know about it.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 18, 2008)

> Wayne an Inspiration...





			
				Rolling Stone said:
			
		

> In a fascinating portrait of Weezy at work, he starts slow and pauses for effect (with awesome lines like "I'm with my dog like Shaggy")


I really wonder if people are being sarcastic when they praise him, since I just don't see anything all that remarkable about any of the shit he's saying.


----------



## Perverse (Apr 18, 2008)

I like some of their EPs, Doc. Sad Clown Bad Summer is good.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 18, 2008)

> Young Buck A Drug Addict? 50 Cent Says So...
> 
> With Young Buck being recently ousted from G-Unit, a war of words seems to be ensuing, with 50 Cent leading the charge.
> 
> ...


Oh, OK. So he's beefing with them, but he's going to appear on their record. That's...nice.


----------



## King (Apr 19, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Oh, OK. So he's beefing with them, but he's going to appear on their record. That's...nice.



Yeah. It's pretty dumb.


----------



## Perverse (Apr 19, 2008)

This album I'm listening to is maddening. It's really chill, jazz hop production, and it just screams out 'this could be classic.' But the MCs are just searching for their flows the whole album, and it ends up a coulda been album. D:


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 19, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I know nothing of Atmosphere, so I ask this:
> 
> Are there any other albums worth getting?  I'm in love with the one recently pimped, so if their is any other goodness, I'd love to know about it.



_God Loves Ugly_ and _Lucy Ford: The Atmosphere EP's_. Both are fantastic. 

My only complaint is that sometimes Slug can venture into melodrama, preachiness or pretentiousness, but he delivers _far_ more than he misses. Ant is also simply brilliant, and some of his beats just makes the jaw drop at times.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _me and vinnie paz_ 








luckily i didn't get split in fucking half, by his wrath.


----------



## Perverse (Apr 19, 2008)

Whoa, that's fuckin' awesome Dre. I'm jealous! D:


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 19, 2008)

Vintendo 64 :amazed


----------



## furious styles (Apr 19, 2008)

yeah, jmt/outerspace did an autograph session at the scifen store in l.a. and i hit that shit up.


----------



## Perverse (Apr 19, 2008)

As you should! Man, I never got around to listening to Outerspace. I wanted to ever since I heard Planetary on I Against I, off Violent By Design.


----------



## azuken (Apr 19, 2008)

So i guesse kanye's tour is really good.

Cant hate for putting on a good show.


----------



## King (Apr 19, 2008)

I've never liked Outerspace. I had their first album and completely deleted it from not finding a good song on there.


----------



## Cax (Apr 19, 2008)

Fuckin sick Cheif. That's seriously fuckin ace .. and outerspace too? Talk about a brain orgy


----------



## jkingler (Apr 19, 2008)

> This album I'm listening to is maddening. It's really chill, jazz hop production, and it just screams out 'this could be classic.' But the MCs are just searching for their flows the whole album, and it ends up a coulda been album. D:


Which album are you referring to?

/loving on ArtOfficial - Bottle of Hope XD

And nice, Hans! Vincenzo is pretty crazy, so you did well to get back to your computer intact after that photo.


----------



## Perverse (Apr 19, 2008)

It's called Antithesis, by JLaine, T-Fox and W. Ellington Felton.


----------



## Cax (Apr 19, 2008)

Aight i got a question for anyone/everyone

Who your fave peep/who you dig the most in rap groups? Like Wu tang, Bone Thugs, Mobb Deep, etc. I'll start off wit a few ones you can answer but then add on ya own if you want

Fave wu tang member: Inspectah deck
Fave Bone thug member: krayzie or bizzy bone
Mobb deep: Progidy (sp?)


----------



## delirium (Apr 19, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I know nothing of Atmosphere, so I ask this:
> 
> Are there any other albums worth getting?  I'm in love with the one recently pimped, so if their is any other goodness, I'd love to know about it.



My favorite album of theirs is _Overcast!_ The fact that they used an Andrew Hill cover for that album art is a plus as well. Then I like _God Loves Ugly_. Mind you, those albums are much darker than some of their later albums like You Can't Imagine How Much Fun We're Having.

In other news..

*Just how important is Sex in a relationship*
*Just how important is Sex in a relationship*
*Just how important is Sex in a relationship*
*Just how important is Sex in a relationship*
*Just how important is Sex in a relationship*


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 19, 2008)

I`m listening to Kool G Rap... He`s been so good for so fucking long. Easily one of the most consistant ever. Hes another top 5 atleast.. so many good people came out of juice crew... BDK, G Rap, Tragedy Kahdafi(sp?), Masta Ace, ect..


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 19, 2008)

Mos Def Black on Both Sides is one of the best albums i ever heard


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 19, 2008)

Which album do yall think is Little Brother`s best? The Listening, The Minstrel show, Or Getback


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 19, 2008)

New Bravehearts album


----------



## azuken (Apr 20, 2008)

I wasnt impressed with the new bravehearts.


----------



## kayos (Apr 20, 2008)

Cax said:


> Aight i got a question for anyone/everyone
> 
> Who your fave peep/who you dig the most in rap groups? Like Wu tang, Bone Thugs, Mobb Deep, etc. I'll start off wit a few ones you can answer but then add on ya own if you want
> 
> ...



hmm...on lyrical ability alone, I rate GZA higher than any other Wu member. But my favourite member has always been Bobby Digital, yo.
As for Mobb Deep - I have never doubted that P was the superior talent.

Bone Thugs....ehhh...not sure. I never really preferred any of them over the others.

In NWA it was always Ice Cube.
Chuck D mad Public Enemy, although Flav cracks me up to this day (yeeeeaaaah boiiiiiiii)
Deacon the Villain's lyrical ability is superior to both Natti and Kno's
and I always prefered Andre 3000 to Big Boi. Always.

When Red and Meth do their collabo shit, I always prefer Red's stuff, dunno why. Maybe because me and my bud got the red/meth combination thing goin on and he's always been the less crazy one haha.

Ras Kass was always my favourite of the HRSMN (although I acknowledge that Can is perhaps the better lyricist)

Always preferred Mos to Talib too...

...can't be arsed to think of more.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 20, 2008)

Psychosis said:


> Which album do yall think is Little Brother`s best? The Listening, The Minstrel show, Or Getback



I really like The Minstrel Show,  The Listening is classic, and Getback was crap. IMO


----------



## jkingler (Apr 20, 2008)

I feel you on those first two points (love TMS and TL), but I've not heard Getback, so I have no opinion there.


----------



## mow (Apr 21, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> New Bravehearts album



will hop hop albums ever have decent covers? to each good one there a plethora of idiots posing


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 21, 2008)

Why must they make those faces? Seriously, its like they're posing for myspace pics or something..


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah, they should stick the parental advisory over both of their faces.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 21, 2008)

@ The aluminum bling


----------



## jkingler (Apr 21, 2008)

I wasn't going to comment on the album cover, because I was disgusted and I didn't want to offend anyone who might've liked it, but I'm glad to see that my disgust is shared. 

That's one of those bootleg, discount thug-photo booth album covers. I loathe those fucking things.


----------



## DA Dave (Apr 21, 2008)

Don't judge and Album by its cover....



...I got nothing


----------



## furious styles (Apr 21, 2008)

the cover is bad .. but it ain't got shit on the no limit records late nineties era album covers ...


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 21, 2008)

Posting so dudes can listen to real music.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 21, 2008)

Take your time to listen to the lyrics and not focus on the word ^ (use bro).  

*Nas- Be A ^ (use bro) Too*


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 21, 2008)

^ Damn, there goes the radio. Nice post.


----------



## delirium (Apr 21, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> Take your time to listen to the lyrics and not focus on the word ^ (use bro).
> 
> *Nas- Be A ^ (use bro) Too*



God damn was that hot shit.

Now I'm really amped for this album to come out.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 21, 2008)

> *Nas- Be A ^ (use bro) Too*


Its good and all, I just was expecting more you know.  Something more thought provoking about the meaning of the word "^ (use bro)".  I'm pretty sure they'll be a track like that on the album, its just not this one.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 21, 2008)

Don't just ignore the track I posted with Elzhi.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 21, 2008)

What exactly *are* Nas' views on the term ^ (use bro)?

Can anyone explain the message in his song?


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 21, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> Posting so dudes can listen to real music.



The lyricism and flow was flawless on this joint.
Haven't heard of this guy, but I'll check him out


----------



## DA Dave (Apr 21, 2008)

NaS is ignorant, don't be fooled.

Hot song though, I suppose I'm fooled? Lolol


----------



## Styles (Apr 21, 2008)

If Nas is ignorant, then I wonder what all these other rappers are.


----------



## DA Dave (Apr 21, 2008)

Swagger Jackers?


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 21, 2008)

Why do you think he's ignorant?


----------



## jkingler (Apr 21, 2008)

The Elzhi is dope, as I've said elsewhere. I'd like love more. 

As for the new Nas: I like this infinitely more than his last effort already. The intensity and slowed delivery for emphasis = . Also, I love how he's just blowing up the epithets. 

P.S. If you want to hear his thoughts on the new album's title, here's an interview:

Link removed


----------



## Audrey (Apr 21, 2008)

I like that new Nas song.

Nobody was expecting me to post here. Admit it. X3


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 21, 2008)

Actually, it was only a matter of time.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 22, 2008)

It was prophesied to happen. I am underwhelmed, though that may surprise you. 

/suspects there is a black metal hip-hop record Aud's dying to pimp; that, or she's discovered Necro


----------



## King (Apr 22, 2008)

Who here likes D12?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 22, 2008)

King said:


> Who here likes D12?



They're decent around Eminem, but not that good by themselves. I dunno if I can really explain that, but that's how I feel.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 22, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> It was prophesied to happen. I am underwhelmed, though that may surprise you.
> 
> /suspects there is a black metal hip-hop record Aud's dying to pimp; that, or she's discovered Necro



The closest thing I've got is the black metal/speedcore album, and that just won't do.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 22, 2008)

I am curious. Black metal with speedcore.


----------



## Zephos (Apr 22, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> Take your time to listen to the lyrics and not focus on the word ^ (use bro).
> 
> *Nas- Be A ^ (use bro) Too*



Decent. I hope that's not supposed to be the knock out punch of the album though....


----------



## Perverse (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Elzhi's track*: This track is fuckin' hot. I wonder who produced this. Considering it's Elzhi, I guess it might be one of Dilla's unreleased beats, and the thumping bassline only supports that theory. Either way, nice track.

*Re: Nas' track*: This album sounds like it's gonna be alot better than _Hip-Hop Is Dead_. I agree with Joe, the way he's slowed down his flow really allows him to make a more passionate delivery. I guess this is his radio track, then?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 22, 2008)

Legacy_Warrior said:


> If Nas is ignorant, then I wonder what all these other rappers are.



NaS showed up at the Grammy's rocking that ^ (use bro) shirt and attempted to explain his concept. He just sounded stoned. 


Just because you sound smart on a track doesn't mean you are.


----------



## Zephos (Apr 22, 2008)

A good lyrcist isn't necessarily a deep thinker. Dosen't necessarily know how to resonate emotionally either.

I'd like to see De La Soul do an album called ^ (use bro).
Or what Tupac would have done.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 22, 2008)

Zephos said:


> A good lyrcist isn't necessarily a deep thinker. Dosen't necessarily know how to resonate emotionally either.
> 
> I'd like to see De La Soul do an album called ^ (use bro).
> Or what Tupac would have done.



On that subject here's a new Ice Cube track that might relate

Naruto Uzumaki


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 22, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> The Elzhi is dope, as I've said elsewhere. I'd like love more.
> 
> As for the new Nas: I like this infinitely more than his last effort already. The intensity and slowed delivery for emphasis = . Also, I love how he's just blowing up the epithets.
> 
> ...



This is for his upcoming solo project which will be his first ever solo album.  Crazy.  Did you ever listen to his "Witness My Growth" mixtape?  It's what made him a beast.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 22, 2008)

> *Immortal Technique*'s long awaited third album is coming soon. The album, titled *The 3rd World*, is set to drop *June 24* on Viper Records with distribution through Koch. Features on the album include *Chino XL, Crooked I, Ras Kass, Psycho Realm and Diabolic*. The 3rd World will also feature production from DJ Green Lantern, Southpaw, Buckwild and Scram Jones.


He's got dope cameos on this album, I'm highly anticipating it and hope it actually gets released.


----------



## Perverse (Apr 22, 2008)

That's a pretty good roster Tech's got happenin'. Considering the hate in the pimp thread, though, I'm not sure if anyone cares.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 22, 2008)

> This is for his upcoming solo project which will be his first ever solo album. Crazy. Did you ever listen to his "Witness My Growth" mixtape? It's what made him a beast.


I've never heard it, no. Care to share? 


> Immortal Technique's long awaited third album is coming soon. The album, titled The 3rd World, is set to drop June 24 on Viper Records with distribution through Koch. Features on the album include Chino XL, Crooked I, Ras Kass, Psycho Realm and Diabolic. The 3rd World will also feature production from DJ Green Lantern, Southpaw, Buckwild and Scram Jones.


I'm very excited by this, though I know from backlogs that I'm practically alone in here. Either that, or the haters just talk about him more often and louder than his fans.


----------



## King (Apr 22, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=gKDtR3ZV5Wg[/YOUTUBE]

"Grab ya ****'s if you love hip-hop."

Line is legendary.


----------



## azuken (Apr 22, 2008)

@Elzhi track: Wow, I first heard elzhi on Slum Village, but i have to say, His solo stuff blows my fucking mind. His flow and delivery are amazing. I first heard him on J-dillas album "Welcome To Detroit" and it blew my mind. Truly amazing.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 22, 2008)

He is my rap mentor.  I've said this time and time again.  I love Phonte from Little Brother but I have  never seen someone make a group look so foolish than Elzhi and the group actually their thing.  If you don't believe me then I'll just post it.  *Little Brother feat. Elzhi -Little Brother*


----------



## LayZ (Apr 22, 2008)

Hell yeah, Elzhi's verse is the best on that whole album.  Its what got me interested into him.  After I heard it, I downloaded that "Witness My Growth" mixtape.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 22, 2008)

You can download the Ice Cube, Elzhi, and Nas songs here


----------



## azuken (Apr 22, 2008)

Nas is coming to town in about a month. Dont really want to spend 40 dollars for tickets tho.


----------



## abstract (Apr 22, 2008)

azuken said:


> Nas is coming to town in about a month. Dont really want to spend 40 dollars for tickets tho.



Nas is touring?  Oh shit, I gotta see when he's coming to atlanta.


----------



## azuken (Apr 23, 2008)

CAnt find when he is coming to atlanta. Sorry. But is 40 bucks worth NAS?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 23, 2008)

Tribe + De La + The Pharcyde + Spank Rock = I'm Going


----------



## azuken (Apr 23, 2008)

The closest one is in California.... I PHAIL for living so far. Fuck my life.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 23, 2008)

Where do you get tickets?

On 'Rock the Bells' myspace profile, it quotes "How do you get in? Put the ROCK THE BELLS MYSPACE as NUMBER 1 on your TOP 8 FRIENDS LIST. Print out a copy to show proof."

That's how you get in?


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 23, 2008)

azuken said:


> CAnt find when he is coming to atlanta. Sorry. But is 40 bucks worth NAS?


I've heard mixed reviews about Nas' concerts, but from my experience it's well worth $40.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh man, what a concert that would be. Unfortunately, I live in Texas


----------



## furious styles (Apr 23, 2008)

i'm bummed because imo it's not as good as last years lineup, but that's my only complaint, it pretty much still rapes and i live an hour away. rakim and nas alone are enough for me to go.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 23, 2008)

I went last year and it was great.  Will it be in New York again?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh Shit that " Flashing Lights Remix " ft. Lil Wayne & Jay-Z is hot, Jay-z had the best verse even though he used lines from Eminem.


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> i'm bummed because imo it's not as good as last years lineup, but that's my only complaint, it pretty much still rapes and i live an hour away. rakim and nas alone are enough for me to go.



Definitely doesn't hold a candle to last year's. But I'm still going, too. Still some dope emcees coming out. Kidz in the Hall? Tribe? Nas? Rakim? Should be a good time.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 23, 2008)

Is Lupe Fiasco worth looking into? A friend of mine recommended him, but since I have very little knowledge of the hip-hop world I'd never actually heard of him before. Only just heard a track or two recently and it sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2008)

In b4 moe hate.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 23, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Is Lupe Fiasco worth looking into? A friend of mine recommended him, but since I have very little knowledge of the hip-hop world I'd never actually heard of him before. Only just heard a track or two recently and it sounds pretty interesting.



Of course he's worth looking into, so much that you should get his whole discography. Start with Food & Liquor though.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 23, 2008)

delirium said:


> In b4 moe hate.



Moe doesn't like him? What about you, Delly Pacquiao?



JB the Jedi said:


> Of course he's worth looking into, so much that you should get his whole discography. Start with Food & Liquor though.



He's that good, eh? I may try and grab that album then, hm.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 23, 2008)

The Cool is a pretty interesting album. Some geek-references in there, too.


Did you check out Mega Ran when it got pimped?


----------



## Perverse (Apr 23, 2008)

Does anyone have some dish on Looptroop Rockers? I'm not sure whether to get their latest album.


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Moe doesn't like him? What about you, Delly Pacquiao?



Anytime Lupe talk comes up in here moe never passes up the chance to post this:



lol

As for me. I'll just say that I'm only a fan of the mixtapes he did. But I think he's got enough fans to warrant checking out what all the hype is about.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 23, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Did you check out Mega Ran when it got pimped?



Nay -- have I made a grave error?



> As for me. I'll just say that I'm only a fan of the mixtapes he did. But I think he's got enough fans to warrant checking out what all the hype is about.



Hmm, this Lupe seems to be quite a polarizing figure.

You know, you're all going to kill me for this, but I still haven't even checked out Nas' _Illmatic_. I guess that should be my first priority.


----------



## Perverse (Apr 23, 2008)

Mega Ran = nerdcore 8-bit hiphop. Some of the funniest, nerdiest hiphop I've heard.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 23, 2008)

The Roots, Rising Down has leaked.


----------



## Perverse (Apr 23, 2008)

Hook me up plz.


----------



## clouded_fate (Apr 23, 2008)

Looptroop just released their new album, Good Things. I particularly like the track Trance Fat and The Busyness.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 23, 2008)

I now love the Roots, so I'd like it too, kind sir.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 23, 2008)

Roots and Looptroop here, please.


----------



## clouded_fate (Apr 23, 2008)

You can hear the whole album here, or download from piratebay


----------



## Lamb (Apr 23, 2008)

That Looptroop stuff is tight.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm really feeling The Roots new album.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 23, 2008)

I am too, thus far. /15 = win


----------



## Perverse (Apr 24, 2008)

Roots album gets the thumbs up from me. I'd give it a solid 4/5. More Black Thought and less guest spots = higher rating.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 24, 2008)

So many damn cameos that it feels more like a Roots mix-tape than a Roots album. XD

/loves the beats; not sure about the content of tracks 8 and 9, or onward


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Nay -- have I made a grave error?



Yes, yes you have. Especially if you grew up with a NES and Mega Man.


----------



## mow (Apr 24, 2008)

it's only the most fun you will ever have listening to a hip hop record.

i need the leak for rising down guys


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 24, 2008)

170 said:


> it's only the most fun you will ever have listening to a hip hop record.
> 
> i need the leak for rising down guys


Sent.

*I've uploaded Rising Down to sharebee, so PM me if you want it.*


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 24, 2008)

Someone pass me the Roots album and Mega Ran.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 24, 2008)

I want this Mega Ran.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2008)

I can up it, if ye want.


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 24, 2008)

hook me up with the roots album please?


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Apr 24, 2008)

I think I might wait to buy it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 24, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> hook me up with the roots album please?


*In* your *box*.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 24, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=DpMKAigrnr0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=5gXl1vgAcoY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

What's up my fellow hip-hop heads. I got a question:

What songs get the most spins in the clubs you go to?


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 24, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> What's up my fellow hip-hop heads. I got a question:
> 
> What songs get the most spins in the clubs you go to?


Lil' Wayne - Lollipop (Ft. Static Major)
Usher - Love In This Club (Ft. Young Jeezy)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, they play those here too. They also play this song "Booty Meat" by Soulja Boy. Now, I don't like Soulja Boy nor this song. I think the first post I made in this thread was about how garbage he is, but... *pause for effect*

I love being in the club when this song comes on.


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 25, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> *In* your *box*.



thanks doggy! 

oh I hear em both at clubs. I even heard the dj tweaked out "lollipop" with electro


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 26, 2008)

My Mp3 player broke so i got a new one but i could only get like a 1gb atm so i got it and filled that shit up like instantly.. I tried to put some of my favorite shit plus some albums ive been wanting to hear but hadent yet

i managed to squeeze 14 albums on to it.

Gza-Liquid Swords
Heltah Skeltah-Nocturnal
Kool G Rap- 4,5,6
Rakim-the 18th letter
eMC-The show
Ol Dirty Bastard- Return to the 36 chambers
Gza & Dj Muggs- Grand Masters
Murs & 9th Wonder- 3:16
Lupe Fiasco-The Cool
Vakill:Worst Fears Confirmed
Mobb Deep- The Infamous
Little Brother- The minstral show
MF Doom- MM...Food
Kool G Rap- Roots of Evil

and i put "GhostFace Killah- Mighty Healthy" on there cause its my smokin song.


----------



## ~Princess~ (Apr 26, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Lil' Wayne - Lollipop (Ft. Static Major)



i love this song!!!
its sooo hot!!!
(=


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 26, 2008)

^ its pretty gay to me


----------



## jkingler (Apr 26, 2008)

It's not exactly hardcore gangsta.


----------



## delirium (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 26, 2008)

don't know if it's posted, but they finally got the vid, nice feel to it. 

Blu & Exile - Blu Collar Worker
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpsBEjiIrsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## azuken (Apr 26, 2008)

JB, In essence of 4-chan.



Kanye West of all people posted that shit back on april 3rd.


----------



## azuken (Apr 26, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco > YOU


----------



## jkingler (Apr 26, 2008)

Heh, Vader never wore that much gold, but that aside, I like it.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 26, 2008)

Yo can anybody here recommended what Del albums i should check out? 
Should i start at "I Wish My Brother George Was Here?"


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 26, 2008)

Hm. Paul, that Lil Wayne's _Lollipop_ song gets overplayed in the clubs up in the Northwest. Every single club I seem to step into plays that song within 20 minutes of me arriving on the place.

It was OK at first, nothing special, but now it just became annoying.

As for the _Love in this Club_ song, it's a success with the ladies. Jeezy is easily identified on the background screaming _Hey!_.. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 27, 2008)

azuken said:


> Lupe Fiasco > YOU



True, True


my bad for the re-posting of the vid.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 27, 2008)

I know everyone here knows Wayne sucks, but this video is too damn funny

*Lil Wayne Sucks*
[YOUTUBE]a1aAz3mNyic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Halo (Apr 27, 2008)

Did I just see Lil Wayne here?


----------



## King (Apr 27, 2008)

Lil Wayne doesn't "suck" as a rapper. He honestly does have really good punchlines, but he is also far from the best rapper alive.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 27, 2008)

I wouldn't put Wayne in my top 100.


----------



## delirium (Apr 27, 2008)

While Li'l Wayne does suck, dude in that video just sounds mad.

On another note, Legato Block is my shit. It's that type of music you can lounge around your house and smoke an L to.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't see why Lil Wayne gets so much hate, lyrically he's on the same level as guys like Papoose, Immortal Technique and so on. Above average, but content wise he's repetitive.


----------



## DA Dave (Apr 27, 2008)

Weezy is a great rapper but like everyone else he has times where he sucks too, all your hating is lame, hes better then most that underground shit I see posted here and check out anyway =/


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes, but then we are reminded that you don't know shit.


----------



## mow (Apr 27, 2008)

delirium said:


> While Li'l Wayne does suck, dude in that video just sounds mad.
> 
> On another note, Legato Block is my shit. It's that type of music you can lounge around your house and smoke an L to.



you named dropped them twice know, and everythign you love i end up loving as well. fancy hitting me up with it? In return I'll share the new Flying lotus with youre fangirling beat addicted ears. 

on that note; flying lotus' _Los Angeles_ is offically my most fav beat record _ever_. Ive never heard anythign hip like this before. Let me draw a parallel: If martians digged hiphop and grew Mary Jane in their backyards, thsi would be the product. Psychadellic spacy-free jazz driven hiphop beats. shit be _fiyaaaaaaaaaaaaah_[/del+t-chang] xD


----------



## delirium (Apr 27, 2008)

I just sent you Legato Block's All A Lounge Town. I also sent Replife's The Unclosed Mind. Listen ASAP 'cause I think 08' has finally brought us something to 'gasm over.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2008)

delirium said:


> On another note, Legato Block is my shit. It's that type of music you can lounge around your house and smoke an L to.


Like Fan-Tas-Tic Vol. 1? 
I found mine by the way, I had it in my music folder the whole time.

You need to pimp more Sound Providers. I've played "Looking Backwards: 2001-1998" to death.


----------



## delirium (Apr 27, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Like Fan-Tas-Tic Vol. 1?
> I found mine by the way, I had it in my music folder the whole time.
> 
> You need to pimp more Sound Providers. I've played "Looking Backwards: 2001-1998" to death.



 

Fuck I fail. My bad dude. For that.. since I was going to do another Sound Providers pimp, I'll hit you with it early.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you thank you...


----------



## jkingler (Apr 27, 2008)

> I just sent you Legato Block's All A Lounge Town. I also sent Replife's The Unclosed Mind. Listen ASAP 'cause I think 08' has finally brought us something to 'gasm over.
> 
> Sound Providers
> 
> Flying Lotus


I need all of those.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 27, 2008)

I need a list of Blu's discography please, so many new tracks of his on youtube I avn't heard before.


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 27, 2008)

typhoon72 said:


> I know everyone here knows Wayne sucks, but this video is too damn funny
> 
> *Lil Wayne Sucks*
> [YOUTUBE]a1aAz3mNyic[/YOUTUBE]



he killed any credibiltiy he had when he said T.I had talent >_<


----------



## master bruce (Apr 27, 2008)

t.i. does have talent, stop player hating.
he has some bulls@#, but he does have some good verses/bars/hooks.
Plus, he is cooler than most.


----------



## master bruce (Apr 27, 2008)

what do you think of cassidy?
cypress hill?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 27, 2008)

Yung Joc killed his verse on this song. I don't think I'll ever be able to say that again

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=TW1IxQ9Dk3w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Perverse (Apr 28, 2008)

delirium said:


> I just sent you Legato Block's All A Lounge Town. I also sent Replife's The Unclosed Mind. Listen ASAP 'cause I think 08' has finally brought us something to 'gasm over.



Hook me up with Legato Block. Replife was that shit, I listened to it yesterday.


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 28, 2008)

I really dont get people hatin on lil wayne, I think he got skills he could rhyme in mixed fast or slow tempo. The things he says aint really that stupid, he made lollipop cuz he gotta get paid, you gotta make at least one commercial banger on your album to get money.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 28, 2008)

^ thats true, he doesnt suck. Hes the best out of all the rappers out for the last couple years (or one of em). The thing is, 95% of those rappers suck ass. Wayne has some songs i like, like Georgia Bush. When he actually does rap about stuff its well done. The thing is he hardly ever does. A shame really


----------



## Perverse (Apr 29, 2008)

We have some Def Jux fans in here, right? Who's checked out Sonic Sum's album on Def Jux, Films?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone here listen to Jay Electronica or Kid Sister?

They're both pretty dope. Jay's producing some of Nas's album


----------



## Perverse (Apr 29, 2008)

I've heard good things about Jay Electronica. Is he good?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 29, 2008)

Very good, one of the best out right now imo. Here's a mixtape

MBTI


----------



## azuken (Apr 29, 2008)

J. Dilla - pay Jay (Produced by Kanye West)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 29, 2008)

He spits hot fiya!


----------



## King (Apr 29, 2008)

Everyone. Your top five diss songs. List them.

For me - 

1. Body Bags by The Game
2. Hit Em Up by Tupac
3. Ether by Nas
4. Nail In The Coffin by Eminem
5. 300 Bars by The Game


----------



## azuken (Apr 29, 2008)

300 Bars - The Game
Ether - Nas
Yukmouth - Playa Hata

Mostly hate stupid beef shit.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2008)

Ice Cube - No Vaseline
Boogie Down Productions - The Bridge is Over
Dr. Dre - Fuck Wit Dre Day


----------



## furious styles (Apr 29, 2008)

eazy-e : real muthaphuckkin g's

and nail in the coffin is raw .. RAWWWWWW


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone gonna attend Rock the Bells this year? 
It's a must for me, since The Tribe will be there!!!!!!


----------



## delirium (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll be going. At least, I'mma try. xD

I went last year and the shit was dope as hell.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 29, 2008)

Top Disses?
Ice Cube - No Vaseline
Canibus - Rip the Jacker / 2nd Round K.O.
Canibus - You Didn't Care(remix)
Common - Bitch In You


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 29, 2008)

Do you know who would make a killer Rock/Hip Hop crossover group?

Magma and Blackalicious

(Possibly Eskaton, for even more awesome Bass)

Seriously, the most awesome basslines ever, with the smoothest flow ever? Beyond incredibly is what I'm thinking.

Also, I'm adoring A Tribe Called Quest, The Roots and Edan; Got any recs for meh?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2008)

I can hook you up with the Roots, just say the word.


----------



## mow (Apr 29, 2008)

De la Soul Doc, De La Soul.


----------



## DA Dave (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone know where I can DL that Prodigy song - _The Life_ ?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 29, 2008)

Jay Electronica is nice, promising to hear he's producing on Nas' new album.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Apr 30, 2008)

did you guys hear the new song from busta rhyme ft. linkin park - we made it?


----------



## mow (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## jkingler (Apr 30, 2008)

Ooh, is C.R.A.C. out now?!


----------



## DA Dave (Apr 30, 2008)

ParkingLot_PIMP said:


> did you guys hear the new song from busta rhyme ft. linkin park - we made it?


Yeah it was hot, LP colabs well with rappers.


----------



## Perverse (Apr 30, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Ooh, is C.R.A.C. out now?!



I've had C.R.A.C. Knuckles for like, over a month.


----------



## mow (Apr 30, 2008)

Piece talks has been out for 2 years now


----------



## Perverse (Apr 30, 2008)

Really? XD My bad.


----------



## mow (Apr 30, 2008)

you made me think there was a new one by them. made me dash all around the internets with a soul filled with hope and cheer. only to be crushed. you bastard 

fun fact: piece talks was record in 7 days


----------



## Perverse (Apr 30, 2008)

I knew about that, actually. Sorta like Don Killuminati by 2Pac under his Makaveli alias. Jay-Z claims he wrote and recorded Blueprint in 3 days.


----------



## mow (Apr 30, 2008)

blu's outing trumps both beucase it is _fun_. we need more fun hiphop



> Jay-Z claims he wrote and recorded Blueprint in 3 days


shame that genius could repeat itself with the mash up with LP, the black album or kingdom come .jigga shouldve quit after reasonable doubt


----------



## Perverse (Apr 30, 2008)

I want more depressive hip-hop! 

I never really saw why everyone worshiped Jay-Z, to be honest. His flow is nice, sometimes, and his beats are cool, but I got bored pretty quickly, with the exception of a few tracks.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 30, 2008)

> fun fact: piece talks was record in 7 days


Gimme it.

And C.R.A.C., too.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 30, 2008)

Has anyone heard The Roots new album?


----------



## jkingler (Apr 30, 2008)

I've heard it. There were some dope tracks, and it's good overall, but I prefer Game Theory, actually, as far as their latest releases go.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah the Game Theory was a thing of beauty. The new one is good too, but not as good as Game Theory. It has a lot more collabs than their previous albums. Actually they never really did have any collaborations in their older albums.


----------



## Krillan (Apr 30, 2008)

New Roots album? Damn i gotta get this, now!


----------



## Helix (Apr 30, 2008)

ParkingLot_PIMP said:


> did you guys hear the new song from busta rhyme ft. linkin park - we made it?



Oh yeah, I love LP. They were awesome in the song.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 30, 2008)

Atmosphere's new album is a top selling album 



1
	Mariah Carey
	E=MC2
	181,889
	646,101
5
	Atmosphere
	When Life Gives You Lemons
	36,378
	36,526
15
	Rick Ross
	Trilla
	22,605
	465,719
24
	Alicia Keys
	As I Am
	16,429
	3,415,764
25
	Danity Kane
	Welcome to the Dollhouse
	16,130
	438,439


----------



## jkingler (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice. It deserves to be, especially with shit like Rick Ross on there. XD


----------



## LayZ (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, Game Theory > Rising Down.

However the Rising Down tracks are real hot when performed live.  Mainly because Black Thought spits every verse.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 30, 2008)

That would be a definite improvement. Some of those cameos...


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 1, 2008)

Perverse said:


> I've had C.R.A.C. Knuckles for like, over a month.



Send it my way plz, and tell me what you think of it.


----------



## mow (May 1, 2008)

it's a fun record.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 2, 2008)

So their has been a lot of controversy concerning a new rapper by the name of Black Haze.

Black Haze has made no public appearances, and nobody know what he looks like. However the controversity about him isn't about that, but the fact that he sounds identical to Rap Icon Tupac Shakur.

Black Haze=Tupac or just a hoax. You Decide
Tupac/Black Haze Comparison Video:


----------



## frozenfishsticks (May 2, 2008)

WOWZERS!! I just listened to _The Piece Talks_ and it was way beyond expectations. I had only listened to the 3 tracks on Myspace and this is much more genre-bending than what the site offered. This shit is DANK!!


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2008)

170 = Moe right? X__X

That's one of my favorite Joints!
I'll be seeing De La Soul in July...


----------



## Perverse (May 2, 2008)

170 said:


> it's a fun record.


----------



## jkingler (May 2, 2008)

Black Haze and Tupac sound similar, but their voices are different enough that I'm not sold the need for a controversy here. XD


----------



## frozenfishsticks (May 2, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Still haven't heard anything De La Soul. Don't shoot me. It's on my to-do list.



I know what you mean. We're on the same bill.


----------



## jkingler (May 3, 2008)

Can you even get any more intelligent?

But seriously, I want the album. XD


----------



## delirium (May 3, 2008)

Wow.. that shit was hot. xD


----------



## jkingler (May 3, 2008)

Can you even top earmuffs and fronts? That's an invincible combination.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 3, 2008)

A snippet from a project
ITT: We speculate which...


----------



## Byakkö (May 4, 2008)

Wow that's some good shit. :WOW


I'd love that album.


----------



## Bender (May 4, 2008)

OMG...

Seriously, for some reason I think Tupac is alive..... O_O

Black Haze is he Pac....


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 5, 2008)

Just got the Blu mixtape thnx to UC, props coming up.
I'm loving it, even thought I just heard it today the standout tracks to me are My Boy Blu & City of Los(t) Angel(e)s


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 5, 2008)

170 said:


> it's a fun record.


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2008)

Anyone has Slum Village - Fantastic, Vol. 2? Del? 
I asked in the Request thread, but I'll ask here too cause I really want it...

I smoked an L earlier in the park while listening to Fantastic Vol. 1...
I was so chilled that I stood there and listened to the whole album.
If only I can smoke in the crib...


----------



## mystictrunks (May 5, 2008)

Skeets said:


> If only I can smoke in the crib...



Why can't you ?


----------



## Undercovermc (May 5, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> Just got the Blu mixtape thnx to UC, props coming up.
> I'm loving it, even thought I just heard it today the standout tracks to me are My Boy Blu & City of Los(t) Angel(e)s


I'm loving the mixtape. Does anyone else want it?



Skeets said:


> *Anyone has Slum Village - Fantastic, Vol. 2?* Del?
> I asked in the Request thread, but I'll ask here too cause I really want it...
> 
> I smoked an L earlier in the park while listening to Fantastic Vol. 1...
> ...


Sent.


----------



## LayZ (May 5, 2008)

Can I get Fantastic Vol. 1 & 2 please?


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Why can't you ?


Family...
It's all good though, I always have a spot to chill.

And good looks UMC, gonna be listening to it all week, while I blaze...


----------



## Undercovermc (May 5, 2008)

LayZ said:


> Can I get Fantastic Vol. 1 & 2 please?


Sent          .


----------



## jkingler (May 5, 2008)

> I'm loving the mixtape. Does anyone else want it?


Yep. That and Fantastic v. 1 and 2.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 5, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> I'm loving the mixtape. Does anyone else want it?



Yeah, could you send it my way if you can


----------



## hypnoticpimp (May 5, 2008)

*[VIDEO PREMIERE] Kardinal Offishall (Feat. Akon) - Dangerous*


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2008)

Yes, Listen to Slum Village!!!!!


----------



## mystictrunks (May 5, 2008)

I think 2008 is going to be a great year for Hip-Hop.

I just turned on MTV and they're playing a fucking Atmosphere video,not only that Atmosphere is artist of the week so they're in every commercial break.The biggest artist out at the moment(Lil Wayne) is relatively talented. Top that off with albums coming out from legends(Nas,Raekwon Dre, Em) and plenty of up and comers causing waves(Jay Electronica and such)


----------



## Zephos (May 5, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I think 2008 is going to be a great year for Hip-Hop.
> 
> I just turned on MTV and they're playing a fucking Atmosphere video,not only that Atmosphere is artist of the week so they're in every commercial break.The biggest artist out at the moment(Lil Wayne) is relatively talented. Top that off with albums coming out from legends(Nas,Raekwon Dre, Em) and plenty of up and comers causing waves(Jay Electronica and such)



Add Rising Down and a new album from K-os coming out in July.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 5, 2008)

New album from A Tribe Called Quest as well.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 5, 2008)

Skeets said:


> And good looks UMC, gonna be listening to it all week, while I blaze...



I'm there with u buddy.


----------



## Chidoriblade (May 5, 2008)

What would you guys and girls recomend for a person who is knew to hip-hop. A few months ago I used to think Hip-hop and rap were crap. NOTICE the past tence verbs. My brother got me listening to Murs and Lupe Fiasco. Also one song, Breakfast song with Dj Z-trip and Murs, so I giving Hip-hop and rap a try. But so far I've got nothing... What do you recomend?


----------



## Space Jam (May 5, 2008)

yea murs is one of my favorite rappers, its a nice way to get introduced to hiphop

Maybe try Wu tang Clan, Heltah Skeltah, Masta Ace, Common, ect


----------



## dilbot (May 5, 2008)

Try some ArtOfficial, mix of jazz&Hip-hop reccomend it to anyone, the beats just fill you up and you can't help but move to it. The rhymes are kinda similar to lupe fiasco/Gym Class Heroes, you should feel at home with this. Check out their myspace and see if you like any of their songs.


----------



## jkingler (May 5, 2008)

I'd recommend Common Market, or Cunninlynguists or Immortal Technique, personally.


----------



## Chidoriblade (May 5, 2008)

Damn, Artofficial's really good. Thanks. Still checking out the others.


----------



## furious styles (May 5, 2008)

i second common market as well as ra scion (the rapper from that group). notice the sig.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (May 5, 2008)

I highly recommend Blu.


----------



## Zephos (May 5, 2008)

Iv'e been meaning to check out Atmosphere.
What's thier gist.


----------



## Superrazien (May 6, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I think 2008 is going to be a great year for Hip-Hop.
> 
> I just turned on MTV and they're playing a fucking Atmosphere video,not only that Atmosphere is artist of the week so they're in every commercial break.The *biggest artist out at the moment(Lil Wayne) is relatively talented*. Top that off with albums coming out from legends(Nas,Raekwon Dre, Em) and plenty of up and comers causing waves(Jay Electronica and such)



No

But Im excited for Dre and Ems albums


----------



## mow (May 6, 2008)

I shall 123 the abve statment, except i could care less about em droppign another half assed album (as he always does) and excitement about a new K-os.

hit me up with the blu mix tape and slum village. i dont have it on my work pc


----------



## Biscuits (May 6, 2008)

Dre dropping Detox? Lolwut!?! 

MF DOOM's stuff is great for those who are trying to get into Hip-Hop.
I converted a few friends with Madvillain and Operation Doomsday.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 6, 2008)

Zephos said:


> Iv'e been meaning to check out Atmosphere.
> What's thier gist.



Slug raps, Ant produces.

He rapped about "normal" stuff like working shitty jobs on the first few albums, then switched over to relationships, and now he's in a story telling period. Most people recommend Lucy Ford, Overcast, or GodLovesUgly for new fans but if you don't want to hear as much "whining" on an album just pick up their newest album.


----------



## mow (May 6, 2008)

has any one checked the new flying lotus yet?


----------



## jkingler (May 6, 2008)

No, I haven't; but I'd like to. 

/wants


----------



## mow (May 6, 2008)

blog it, then.


----------



## jkingler (May 6, 2008)

Are you referring to July Heat? If so, I'm getting it now. 

If anyone can find a non RS mirror to his other album, 1983, I would be most appreciative.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 6, 2008)

Finally got around to hearing (So)ul Amazing. It's greatness, love it.


----------



## mow (May 6, 2008)

Nope; Los Angeles.

a;so


----------



## Green Lantern (May 6, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> I'm loving the mixtape. Does anyone else want it?



Yes please to the Blu mixtape! 

Anyone have a discography of ish this cat has dropped they care to pimp? A general Blu pimp would be ill

Also- anyone got some Emanon I can listen to? Aloe Blacc and Exile seem good individually, so I'm sure the two of them combined is a force to be reckoned with


----------



## King (May 6, 2008)

Blu has been doing it big, so far. He's done a few interviews with some big hip-hop websites and is definitely creating an underground cult, so to speak.


----------



## delirium (May 6, 2008)

170 said:


> Nope; Los Angeles.
> 
> a;so


----------



## mow (May 6, 2008)

I really dont want to listen to anything else for the rest of my life.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 7, 2008)

170 said:


> Nope; Los Angeles.
> 
> a;so


----------



## Sasori (May 7, 2008)

Skeets said:


> MF DOOM's stuff is great for those who are trying to get into Hip-Hop.
> I converted a few friends with Madvillain and Operation Doomsday.


Pimp       me pl0x


----------



## delirium (May 7, 2008)




----------



## King (May 7, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=h3WJtkD_7iE[/YOUTUBE]

Guys, I bring goodness. The beat on here is so spectacular. I could just listen to this all year long.


----------



## mow (May 7, 2008)




----------



## jkingler (May 7, 2008)

I want it, too. 

@King: Is that 50 rapping over the beat? 

/50 killing yet another beat, in the pejorative sense


----------



## King (May 8, 2008)

@Kalam. yes, i only posted it for the beat, though. the beat is so great, though, isnt it?


----------



## jkingler (May 8, 2008)

It's a nice beat. 

Just curious: What are you guys' thoughts on Emmanuel Jal?

I prefer  by a longshot, but he's not bad, and if he were to get airplay, it'd be an improvement.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 8, 2008)

I rather fond of this beat here.


----------



## Aokiji (May 8, 2008)

64palms said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and not say something bad about this band.
> I've heard a couple of songs, but it's not the type of band I'd often be in the mood to listen to. But hey, at least it's not rap./QUOTE]
> 
> Please punish this halfwit.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (May 8, 2008)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:


> I rather fond of this beat here.


----------



## Crowe (May 8, 2008)

Yeah. I fucking love Thomax. Doing a remix on a track with Stoupe beat is hard but he does it so nicely.

Both mixtapes are up on him myspace.  - hot hot.

Speaking of remixes - this remix of Got yourself a Gun - NaS by Don Jones is hot.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AROHLRG4cg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zephos (May 8, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> 64palms said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna go out on a limb and not say something bad about this band.
> ...


----------



## Biscuits (May 8, 2008)

Sasori said:


> Pimp       me pl0x


Oh shit, I didn't see this. I got you.


----------



## Batman (May 8, 2008)

How old is The Purple Album? (Jay Z mixed with purple rain)I just got it and I feel like I'm years behind.


----------



## DA Dave (May 9, 2008)

Can anyone give me the song 'The Life' of Prodigys new album? I cant find anywhere to DL it at.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2008)

Lyrical Eclipse

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLoUCgWZGpI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## King (May 10, 2008)

@Pek. That remix is nice as fuck.


----------



## delirium (May 10, 2008)

Watch the top vid first.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 10, 2008)

ParkingLot_PIMP said:


> Thomax is the shit.
> 
> I love this remix.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rQGSsl1PXc[/YOUTUBE]



I came, twice.

You know I just downloaded all three mix tapes.


----------



## 64palms (May 10, 2008)

Why do Binary Star suck so hard?
I mean seriously, they need to kill themselves.


----------



## delirium (May 10, 2008)

I know right? What's with that boombastic ass shaking music.

What a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 10, 2008)

64palms said:


> Why do Binary Star suck so hard?
> I mean seriously, they need to kill themselves.



____________________________​


64palms said:


> Violence is illegal. So the smarter thing is to be nonviolent.
> *I'm sadly not smart enough for that that though*.


....


64palms said:


> When people use reproductive terms in this way, it makes me want to cut their dicks off.
> 
> *I want your blood fucking everywhere*.


...


64palms said:


> I've taken Tae Kwon Do.
> 
> But if I fight, there's a good chance it's because I'm fucking pissed. And I'm not likely to do anything in form or calmness when angry. *And I'm gonna be coming at you Blitzkrieg style.*


​
Don't unleash the _'64 palms'_ all at once killah. 

[whose favorite character is Hinata according to bio.]

________________​
I miss Binary Star.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2008)

What? Binary Star as in One Be Lo and Silla?

They haven't even been together for awhile now. . .


----------



## Supa Swag (May 10, 2008)

I think it's obvious by now you don't really hate rap that much and just doing this to see who you can piss off.

So you can stop, but if you can switch up your vocabulary and not use shit so much (it tends to lose it's impact when used excessively) and find another way to insult rap, then be my guest and provide more lulz.


----------



## Buskuv (May 10, 2008)

It was almost kinda sorta funny the first time; not so much the subsequent 100 or so times.


----------



## 64palms (May 10, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> So you can stop


No.
Tit for tat. Eye for an eye tooth for a tooth.
You guys aren't special, so don't expect everyone who comes into this thread to say nice things.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2008)

Too bad you're just saying stuff people have said 1000 times before in this thread.


----------



## King (May 10, 2008)

Jedi Mind Tricks is so good!


----------



## Supa Swag (May 10, 2008)

64palms said:


> No.
> Tit for tat. Eye for an eye tooth for a tooth.
> You guys aren't special, so don't expect everyone who comes into this thread to say nice things.



Nice is boring, but so are blanket statements.

Like I said, you're not really serious about this rap hatred since you've yet to give a legitimate statement as to why you hate it. If you are serious...well since you're a Hinata fan I wouldn't be too surprised.


----------



## King (May 10, 2008)

"I'm the best mayne, I did it!"

I'll never forget that.


----------



## C-Moon (May 10, 2008)

64palms said:


> No.
> Tit for tat. Eye for an eye tooth for a tooth.
> You guys aren't special, so don't expect everyone who comes into this thread to say nice things.




This is an intelligent discussion about rap. You don't belong here.

EDIT: did anyone post this?


----------



## jkingler (May 11, 2008)

We don't expect nice things. We just hope for intelligence.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (May 11, 2008)

Darth Lupe looks down upon thee

where do i start with 'de la soul'?


----------



## jkingler (May 11, 2008)

3 Feet High and Rising is the most likely place to start.


----------



## mow (May 11, 2008)

Stakes is High. ignore any other input on this matter.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 11, 2008)

De La Soul Is Dead

Don't believe anyone else.


----------



## jkingler (May 11, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan, so feel free to listen to these guys.


----------



## mow (May 11, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> De La Soul Is Dead
> 
> Don't believe anyone else.



 ,


----------



## Batman (May 11, 2008)

Why am I finding all of the 'Kidz in the Hall' Mixtapes (especially detention) > Both their albums? I gotta give the new one a few more spins, but I'm feeling disappointed. I was so hyped for them last year after listening to their mixtapes and I'm not feelin' em like I want to.


----------



## furious styles (May 11, 2008)




----------



## 64palms (May 11, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> This is an intelligent discussion about rap.


No such thing.

PS: Lupe Fiasco is a disgrace to skateboarding.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 11, 2008)

64palms said:


> No such thing.



Not when you're talking about it, anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 11, 2008)

This new Kidz in The Hall ain't bad. You can't go wrong with De La Soul, but you might as well start from 3 Feet High.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 11, 2008)

64palms said:


> *No such thing.*



*cues *John Mayer**

Welcome to the real world
She said to me, condescendingly.
Take a seat; take your life-
Plot it out in black and white.

Well I never lived the dreams of a prom king,
Or the drama queens.
I'd like to think the best of me;
Is still hiding up my sleeve.

They love to tell you stay inside the lines-
But something's better on the other side!

I wanna run through the halls of my high school;
I wanna scream at the top of my lungs!
I just found out there's no such thing as the real world,
Just a lie you've got to rise above.

So the good boys and girls take the "so-called right track"
Faded white hats; grabbing credits and making transfers-
They read all the books but they can't find the answers.
And all of our parents, they're getting older
I wonder if they've wished for anything better
While in their memories, tiny tragedies

They love to tell you stay inside the lines-
But something's better on the other side!

I wanna run through the halls of my high school;
I wanna scream at the top of my lungs!
I just found out there's no such thing as the real world,
Just a lie you've got to rise above.

I am invincible,
I am invincible!
I am invincible;
As long as I'm alive!

I wanna run through the halls of my high school;
I wanna scream at the top of my lungs!
I just found out there's no such thing as the real world,
Just a lie you've got to rise above.

I just can't wait till my ten year reunion-
I'm gonna bust down the double doors!
And when I stand on these tables before you
You will know what all this time was for..


Force of habit- everytime someone says or types a sentence which so happens to be a title of a John Mayer song I have to start it up.


----------



## Ippy (May 11, 2008)

GL you're... special...

Anyway, who here listens to POS?


----------



## Zephos (May 11, 2008)

64palms said:


> No.
> Tit for tat. Eye for an eye tooth for a tooth.
> You guys aren't special, so don't expect everyone who comes into this thread to say nice things.



No, see guys, trolling isn't supposed to be annoying. Why are you annoyed at me? Look at you guys. Getting annoyed at purposely annoying behavior. Seriously now.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 11, 2008)

170 said:


> ,






@Batman
I think KITH tries to hard to appeal to other groups outside their main fanbase on their albums to be honest.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 11, 2008)

link 5


----------



## C-Moon (May 11, 2008)

64palms said:


> No such thing.
> 
> PS: Lupe Fiasco is a disgrace to skateboarding.




Just get out.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 11, 2008)

^ LOL,

now who's gonna jump on Gamma for posting that vid again? -_-"


----------



## C-Moon (May 11, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> ^ LOL,
> 
> now who's gonna jump on Gamma for posting that vid again? -_-"



What vid?


----------



## Batman (May 11, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> @Batman
> I think KITH tries to hard to appeal to other groups outside their main fanbase on their albums to be honest.



Yeah, they're over thinking things. Somehow they forgot to make g00d music. Specially Double O, his beats are just passable.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 11, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> What vid?



toushe my friend.


----------



## C-Moon (May 11, 2008)

Will you just get the fuck out? At least tell us why you hate it(like that'll ever happen). Let me guess, you listened to a one-hit wonder on BET and decided that's what rap was all about, right?


----------



## azuken (May 11, 2008)

Im wondering what kind of slipknot bull shit he listens to.


----------



## Perverse (May 11, 2008)

64palms said:


> There's no such thing as intelligent discussion of hip-hop because there's no such thing as intelligent hip-hop.
> 
> That is unless you're hating on hip-hop, then it's somewhat sensible.
> 
> ...



If there's no such thing as intelligent hip-hop, then that makes you unintelligent as well, does it not?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 11, 2008)

Wow 64 Palms really got butthurt over Tokio Hotel. . .

Anyway does anyone want that new 7L and Esoteric?


----------



## jkingler (May 11, 2008)

I'll bite. Send it this-a-way, if you would. 

/assumes 64palms = a trollish facade, like olde-X


----------



## azuken (May 11, 2008)

Anyone have anything by the artist EMC? He is pretty good.

Also, sense the un-intellegent hip hop thread is gone, ill post this:

"I drop bars wit slaps that Knock hard and I charge with this dick extra large
I'm sick of these whores higher than mars and I treat my bitch like an ATM card"


----------



## KushyKage (May 11, 2008)

I agree with some people though, i dont know why we call this Intelligent hip hop. All you guys ever do here is jock every other underground rapper out there lol. . 

Jus playin though, but for the sake of understanding shit, why cant we jus call it the official hip hop thread? Intelligent or not its still music and a culture worth discussing. Its not all about IQ, its how good the music is made.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 12, 2008)

azuken said:


> Anyone have anything by the artist EMC? He is pretty good.


eMC is a hip-hop group, not one artist. It's comprised of Masta Ace, Wordsworth, Punchline and Stricklin. I pimped their debut _The Show_ earlier this year.


----------



## azuken (May 12, 2008)

can you pimp it again.


----------



## jkingler (May 12, 2008)

New Common Market is out, folks. Cop it, quickly.


----------



## Killa Cam (May 13, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> I agree with some people though, i dont know why we call this Intelligent hip hop. All you guys ever do here is jock every other underground rapper out there lol. .
> 
> Jus playin though, but for the sake of understanding shit, why cant we jus call it the official hip hop thread? Intelligent or not its still music and a culture worth discussing. Its not all about IQ, its how good the music is made.



For real. This thread is a sham. I haven't seen any IQ test results. For all we know these underground rappers could have the same intelligence as Young Jeezy.


----------



## Cax (May 13, 2008)

It's name is called 'intelligent' because we're discussin hiphop and rap, the shit we love and the shit some people don't like, or just the shit people wanna talk about. And we're doin so in an intelligent manner. We dont want some dumb fuck like 64 palms comin in here and baggin on artists without any reasonable opinions and/or motives behind his actions. Seriously though, 64 palms, do you have a life or what? You come in here, an online forum, and do what you're doin? Bro, go out, get some pussy, just do somethin except rot your apparently useless life away doin useless shit like this.


----------



## reggaeuplifts (May 13, 2008)

i'm a fan of hip hop/rap since i was little and i love that stuff. i mean there's not a lot of stuff i actually love, but hip hop i do. there are a lot of inspiring messages by rappers/MCs out there but you just have to search for it. i mean i can't say the hip hop that you hear nowadays is good, but the older stuff is pretty good. just gotta dig for it.


----------



## Perverse (May 13, 2008)

Does anyone want Time Machine's new album, _Life Is Expensive?_


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (May 13, 2008)

^^^
Hell yes? Yes. HELL YES!


----------



## Batman (May 13, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Does anyone want Time Machine's new album, _Life Is Expensive?_



Yeah. Send it my way, pleass.


----------



## Zephos (May 13, 2008)

I just got done listening to The Jungle Brothers "Done By The Forces of Nature".


Jesus christ, what a masterpiece.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 13, 2008)

*Idle Warship Ft. Chester French - Fall Back*


----------



## furious styles (May 13, 2008)

Zephos said:


> I just got done listening to The Jungle Brothers "Done By The Forces of Nature".
> 
> 
> Jesus christ, what a masterpiece.



yeah, the JBs are too ill


----------



## Crowe (May 13, 2008)

Love your signature, chief. Would ban you and steal it if you were someone else... <3 trainspotting.  

You wear a Shamo avatar and RJD2 user title too...damn. Win.


----------



## jkingler (May 13, 2008)

Chicken-bone Circuit = one of my fave beats; so I'm with Pek on that one. 

@Jungle Brothers and new Time Machine: I'll bite. Send 'em here. 

P.S. Trainspotting = win. Begbie is legendary.

Begbie should be in Shamo. XD


----------



## Biscuits (May 13, 2008)

Zephos said:


> I just got done listening to The Jungle Brothers "Done By The Forces of Nature".
> 
> 
> Jesus christ, what a masterpiece.


I love that album, I might bump that soon.


----------



## furious styles (May 14, 2008)

I Я peK said:


> Love your signature, chief. Would ban you and steal it if you were someone else... <3 trainspotting.
> 
> You wear a Shamo avatar and RJD2 user title too...damn. Win.



you know how i does it 



Kalam Mekhar said:


> Chicken-bone Circuit = one of my fave beats; so I'm with Pek on that one.
> 
> @Jungle Brothers and new Time Machine: I'll bite. Send 'em here.
> 
> ...



HAY HAY did you guys know he samples Jimmy Page playing his guitar with a violin bow for that really beautiful part of CBC?

Go to :40 in this video.

[YOUTUBE]BG-aoRWjLdE[/YOUTUBE]

and yes, everyone loves begbie.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 14, 2008)




----------



## azuken (May 14, 2008)

Anyone heard the leak of The Games L.A.X?


----------



## Biscuits (May 14, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> and I need some Blackalicious pimps in my pm right away. T_T


I got you with Blazing arrow and The Craft...


----------



## Perverse (May 14, 2008)

ParkingLot_PIMP said:


> ^^^
> Hell yes? Yes. HELL YES!





Batman said:


> Yeah. Send it my way, pleass.





Kalam Mekhar said:


> Chicken-bone Circuit = one of my fave beats; so I'm with Pek on that one.
> 
> @Jungle Brothers and new Time Machine: I'll bite. Send 'em here.
> 
> ...


Sending to all y'all.


----------



## K-deps (May 14, 2008)

If anyone has some free time I would really appreciate Atmosphere's albums.
I'm lovin When Life gives You Lemons so anymore could be awesome


----------



## Perverse (May 14, 2008)

Time Machine's album was reaaaaaally good. Way better than Slow Your Roll. Their sound is way more mature. del, you need this.


----------



## Buskuv (May 14, 2008)

I need new Blackalicious, badly.


----------



## clouded_fate (May 14, 2008)

song
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## jkingler (May 14, 2008)

Damn. I've spun Black Patch War like 15 times since yesterday. Amazing stuff. 

His Eminence and Watership Down are the standouts for me, but the whole thing is superlative, IMO. Check it out, guys, no shit.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 14, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I got you with Blazing arrow and The Craft...



Good Lookin'


----------



## mow (May 14, 2008)

hit me up on the new time machine ,version i have gets corrupted everytime i extract.

EDIT: and Slow Your Roll too please


----------



## mystictrunks (May 15, 2008)

I want this "Time Machine" as well

also


----------



## DA Dave (May 15, 2008)

^ Flawless Victory!


----------



## jkingler (May 15, 2008)

Here 'Tis

Dope video, there. 

Blue Scholars have a 3-0 lead over Common Market in terms of Massline video releases. 

Common Market videos get?


----------



## delirium (May 15, 2008)

^^Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.

moe, what happened to that Flying Lotus? I've been bumping nothing but instrumentals lately and I'm needing a fix.


----------



## jkingler (May 15, 2008)

/some instrumentals have been provided


----------



## mow (May 15, 2008)

those guys can do no wrong <3

della; just finished ripping it mate, ill have it up in 30 or so minutes


----------



## furious styles (May 15, 2008)

rarely is a beat so pretty it makes me want to mist up, as i told jingles 

but check out 'watership down' on the new common market ep

seriously.


----------



## Perverse (May 15, 2008)

170 said:


> hit me up on the new time machine ,version i have gets corrupted everytime i extract.
> 
> EDIT: and Slow Your Roll too please





mystictrunks said:


> I want this "Time Machine" as well
> 
> also



Sending the new one at y'all.

I'll get Slow Your Roll up soonish, moe.


----------



## jkingler (May 15, 2008)

Moe!  I was going to DL the Flying Lotus thurr, but the RS account is over the limit.


----------



## mow (May 15, 2008)

use zshare then you bastard. or are you're too used to a good thing to tocuh the rest?  xD


----------



## jkingler (May 15, 2008)

Something like that.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 16, 2008)




----------



## KushyKage (May 16, 2008)

hahahah Kanye's a bitch. he's like whoa, whoa, hold up when the dude pulls out a gat.


----------



## Batman (May 16, 2008)

bwahahahaha that's hilarious.

"Ya'll are so gangster to make guys kill themselves"


----------



## KushyKage (May 19, 2008)

Need new shit up in this, figure I'd hit you underground cats up. who's got new music?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 19, 2008)

^ I got *The Sugarhill Gang - Sugarhill Gang* -- its pretty new to me.


----------



## KushyKage (May 19, 2008)

lol nice, so Big Hank pulled a "biggie/pac" and drop more verses (possibly bitten of Grandmaster Caz) while dead?


----------



## frozenfishsticks (May 19, 2008)

Hey, how many of y'all have heard about Charizma? I just found out about him, even though he's old school. I'm listening to _Big Shots_ right about now. With Peanut Butter Wolf on the beats and Charizma's flow (I can't get over how sincere he is--who else rhymes about Cream of Wheat?), it's a classic in my book. It's a shame he's gone. My top tracks: "My World Premiere", "Methods", "Red Light Green Light", and, well shit, everything else.

"Red Light Green Light" Vid
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_MP4Q-xolw&eurl=http://www.last.fm/user/HodgeStar/journal/2007/01/3/304982/[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undercovermc (May 19, 2008)

*Nas New Album No Longer Entitled, "^ (use bro)"*



> A representative for Def Jam has confirmed to EW.com that hip-hop artist Nas has made an eleventh-hour decision to change the title of his new album from N—– to simply Nas.


Source: 

He might have had this planned all along and only titled it _^ (use bro)_ to increase the anticipation before the change.


----------



## jkingler (May 19, 2008)

Damn it, Nas.


----------



## LayZ (May 19, 2008)

Man, I wanted to see Bill O'Reilly's false outrage. 

Oh well, that makes buying the album less awkward for some fans.


----------



## Styles (May 20, 2008)

It's about the content man. Who were we kidding if we actually thought Nas was going to get away naming the album that.


> He might have had this planned all along and only titled it ^ (use bro) to increase the anticipation before the change.



Lol @ that. Why would he do that? This is Nas. He went double platinum on an album with the title as vague as "I Am". Nas has something to say, and the best way to define with what he wanted the album to come off as was to name it "^ (use bro)". It's a shame that half of the hip-hop community rebelled against this, which forced the change.

Regardless of the title, I can't wait for this album.


----------



## jkingler (May 20, 2008)

> Regardless of the title, I can't wait for this album.


True. I was just really looking forward to the epic, conversation generating, bridle bucking title. :/


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 20, 2008)

Bottled it. :/ Wasn't concerned about the title, but it's a bit late to change it so dramatically - weren't the songs following a theme based around the old title? Everyone's gonna call it '^ (use bro)' anyway lol.


----------



## jkingler (May 20, 2008)

> weren't the songs following a theme based around the old title? Everyone's gonna call it '^ (use bro)' anyway lol.


And here we have two facets of my rationale for objecting.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 20, 2008)

Speaking of Nas and N-gger
founded


----------



## Undercovermc (May 20, 2008)

Legacy_Warrior said:


> *Lol @ that. Why would he do that? This is Nas. He went double platinum on an album with the title as vague as "I Am".* Nas has something to say, and the best way to define with what he wanted the album to come off as was to name it "^ (use bro)". It's a shame that half of the hip-hop community rebelled against this, which forced the change.
> 
> Regardless of the title, I can't wait for this album.


I'm not talking about sales, I'm talking about buzz and keeping your name is current hip-hop conversation. Nas said something along the lines of, "if you think I'm calling the album ^ (use bro) for publicity, then you're smart". 

But in response to _I Am..._ going 2x platinum; that album was released when hip-hop albums were selling well. Nas won't sell as much as he used to (Hip Hop Is Dead hasn't even reached platinum status yet).


----------



## LayZ (May 20, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Speaking of Nas and N-gger
> founded


That was nice, I like that track.


----------



## Bass (May 20, 2008)

HERE


----------



## delirium (May 20, 2008)

^^



That's just too fucking ill.


----------



## DA Dave (May 20, 2008)

I was looking forward to that album cover and title, weak.


----------



## Batman (May 21, 2008)

Bass said:


> Lust Or Love?



 finally, a way for me to explain rap to my parents


----------



## Sasori (May 21, 2008)

I just listened to a Jay Electronica album and a Wale mixtape.

Both very very ill.

Almost terminally.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 21, 2008)

I just got asked to do a show. . .


----------



## clouded_fate (May 22, 2008)

Naruto should punch her in the vagina 
This song features some of sweden's best rappers. I'm personally a fan of Promoe and Lazee, but Allyawan had an amazing verse.




While we're talking about Nas' album
Naruto should punch her in the vagina


----------



## Green Lantern (May 22, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I just got asked to do a show. . .



Congrats?

Details?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 22, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Congrats?
> 
> Details?



A friend of friend needs an mc to do a few songs with them. They're opening for a "hot new" group. I don't want to say who but if you want I'll pm the name to you.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 22, 2008)

Nice work! You taking the gig??


----------



## mystictrunks (May 22, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Nice work! You taking the gig??



Yes, I have a rehearsal next week.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

What up hip-hop heads. Any of you guys up on Metaphor the Great?


----------



## mow (May 23, 2008)

first time ive ehard of him M0. any youtube/ album links? i'll spin


----------



## furious styles (May 23, 2008)

i just saw busdriver, el-p, and dizzee rascal

my ears hurt but that was a fucking killer show


----------



## mow (May 23, 2008)

stupid Hans always one upping us all


----------



## jkingler (May 23, 2008)

AIDS

He's not bad. Definitely better than most of what I hear when I scan the radio stations lately.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

mow said:


> first time ive ehard of him M0. any youtube/ album links? i'll spin


He did a few songs for the Boondocks season 2. This isn't an AMV, somebody just ripped a video clip from the show and claimed it as their own.


----------



## azuken (May 24, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> i just saw busdriver, el-p, and dizzee rascal
> 
> my ears hurt but that was a fucking killer show



Fuck you... I was going to go, but it was 21+


----------



## Perverse (May 26, 2008)

Y'all need to get onto some Cool Calm Pete, shit is bomb.


----------



## delirium (May 26, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Y'all need to get onto some Cool Calm Pete, shit is bomb.



Me in o6'



delirium said:


> I'd still disagree anyway. _Labor Dayz_, _Float_ and _Appleseed _all before _Music 4 Earthworms._
> 
> Any Cool Calm Pete fans? Sounds like a Slick Rick 10 years later. Oh, and Asian . I was trying to find it online so I could use it as a mass pimp but couldn't. Sadly for the MD, I only own _Lost_ on vinyl.



I've been telling fools, they need some CCP in their lives.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (May 26, 2008)

Only thing I've heard of him was on the definitive swim album...It was pretty good though.  Speaking of that did Despot ever release an album because I really liked his track on that CD.

Anyway, how do you guys feel about Flobots? They kind of remind me of Audible Mainframe but heavier on the instrumental...pretty awesome imo.


----------



## delirium (May 26, 2008)

I think I'm the only person here who doesn't like the Flobots.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (May 26, 2008)

Anyone hearing flobots on the radio? a friend of mine said a song of theirs is on the radio.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 26, 2008)

I wish Tupac was still alive...


----------



## Perverse (May 26, 2008)

delirium said:


> Me in o6'
> 
> I've been telling fools, they need some CCP in their lives.



So I'm a little slow. No need to make fun. I might pimp that shit, actually. Joint pimp?


----------



## LayZ (May 26, 2008)

5 Tips to Keep Rappers Out of Jail

Funny shit.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 26, 2008)

Which one of Blackalicious's work should I download and fully spin first between The Craft & Blazing Arrow?


----------



## jkingler (May 26, 2008)

I'd get Blazing Arrow first, then The Craft, personally. And NIA, too. 


> Y'all need to get onto some Cool Calm Pete, shit is bomb.


Let me know when you're pimping it. Definitive Swim = my first peep, too, so I'd be happy to hear more, based on how much I liked that.


----------



## Biolink (May 26, 2008)

Anyone got some Blu pimp links?

I already got Below the Heavens.I know there's Powders and Oils and another one.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 26, 2008)

Mael said:


> I'd get Blazing Arrow first, then The Craft, personally. And NIA, too.
> 
> Let me know when you're pimping it. Definitive Swim = my first peep, too, so I'd be happy to hear more, based on how much I liked that.



Blazing Arrow it is then.


----------



## King (May 26, 2008)

Is it me, or has hip-hop gotten really boring in the last year, other than a few certain albums of Blu, Lupe and a select few?


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 27, 2008)

King said:


> Is it me, or has hip-hop gotten really boring in the last year, other than a few certain albums of Blu, Lupe and a select few?



Tru Tru, dats why I'm mostly on my R&B right now, but it depends on artists you know though.

Don't worry things will pick up when Lupe drops lupEND. 

I just got put on Blackalicious so I'm going to be jammin' to some good/new shit all week.


----------



## King (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, it was just something I noticed after a month of not listening to rap/hip-hop for the first time in my life.


----------



## Perverse (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, I remember spinning a couple of AC's mixtapes a while back. He was OK, I guess, but I wasn't really compelled to listen any further.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 27, 2008)

So is he like not really consistent with his tracks? Or just not your cup of tea?


----------



## Perverse (May 27, 2008)

Mostly the second bit. Maybe check his mixtapes, see if you like 'em.


----------



## Crowe (May 28, 2008)

Emancipator said:
			
		

> this is my submission for the buck 65 remix contest. it?s one of the first songs i?ve recorded using all of the instruments in a bluegrass ensemble: guitar, banjo, mandolin, fiddle, and bass. drop a comment if you can. flashy flash, homies!​ ​ download here​





> *September 10, 2007*
> 
> 
> 
> ​ download here​



both are pretty dope imo . they are old and most of you probably already heard them but meh


----------



## Midus (May 28, 2008)

Don't you hate when you learn about additions to tours too late for it to matter. Tours NEVER come to Cincinnati. I just recently learned that the Glow in the Dark tour had Cincinnati tacked on last month. Too late for me to do anything about it now....


----------



## azuken (May 28, 2008)

I really cant believe im doing this but i just got an invite to What.CD so i need some new tunes. Im turning my old 30 gig Ipod into my Snowboarding Ipod, so i need some underground Hip Hop.

Anything Chill, Relaxed, Surrean... Think blackstar.

Send me recomendations in a PM.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (May 28, 2008)

Wow. I diggin that hoofprints in the sand remix.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 28, 2008)

Sup y'all, been flipping through the music channels and have been liking Busta Rhymes lately.  

I was never a fan of him in the past but was always turned off by how fast he goes.  But I am a little bit older and a little bit wiser (and I might pulverize you, woops Gangstarr reference lol) and realized he has a good flow and I like his randomness with his lyrics.  I was wondering if he is really any good and any album's I should look into listening.


----------



## delirium (May 28, 2008)

The Coming and E.L.E. (Extinction Level Event) are my favorites from him.


----------



## Bass (May 28, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Sup y'all, been flipping through the music channels and have been liking Busta Rhymes lately.
> 
> I was never a fan of him in the past but was always turned off by how fast he goes.  But I am a little bit older and a little bit wiser (and I might pulverize you, woops Gangstarr reference lol) and realized he has a good flow and I like his randomness with his lyrics.  I was wondering if he is really any good and any album's I should look into listening.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sl0kXbEa66I[/YOUTUBE]



You should check out his Dillagence mixtape. Busta and J. Dilla = love


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 28, 2008)

delirium said:


> The Coming and E.L.E. (Extinction Level Event) are my favorites from him.



I am def going to get E.L.E first.  I love his " Gimme some mo" track and the video is pretty awesome.



Bass said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sl0kXbEa66I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> You should check out his Dillagence mixtape. Busta and J. Dilla = love



Downloaded the mix, I'll probably like it because Dilla and it only takes 1 min to dl. I am going to pick up his new album once it's released, I really liked that Dont Touch Me Track video the dude is nuts.  The Linkin Park & Busta Rhymes track is wierd but it is growing on me a bit.  

Thanks.


----------



## Emery (May 29, 2008)

Can someone hook me up with some new CYNE?  (I need Evolution Fight again, too)

And an mp3 for "Midas" would be super.  


Reps and hugs go to anyone who helps.


----------



## azuken (May 29, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Sup y'all, been flipping through the music channels and have been liking Busta Rhymes lately.
> 
> I was never a fan of him in the past but was always turned off by how fast he goes.  But I am a little bit older and a little bit wiser (and I might pulverize you, woops Gangstarr reference lol) and realized he has a good flow and I like his randomness with his lyrics.  I was wondering if he is really any good and any album's I should look into listening.



I really liked his album "It Aint Safe No More". It has alot of fast tracks, With some serious tracks and slower more mello tracks. Its really good in my opinion.

He is way underated.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 29, 2008)

Prolyphic and Reanimator  are this years Blu and Exile


----------



## azuken (May 29, 2008)

Blu and Exile are this years Blu and Exile


----------



## jkingler (May 29, 2008)

> Prolyphic and Reanimator are this years Blu and Exile


Hook it up.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 29, 2008)

Anyone heard J-Live - Then What Happened? And Cyne's Starship Utopia leaked.


----------



## azuken (May 29, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Anyone heard J-Live - Then What Happened? And Cyne's Starship Utopia leaked.



I havent, Ive only heard his first album "The Best Part". That album is hot. Pimp some more J-Live tho.


----------



## Perverse (May 29, 2008)

Yeah, that new J-Live, is, as usual, gooooood shit.


----------



## azuken (May 29, 2008)

PIMP IT JERKS!


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 30, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Prolyphic and Reanimator  are this years Blu and Exile



pimp plz?

I wanna check em out with a comment like that.


----------



## jkingler (May 30, 2008)

New J-Live and Cyne = pimp them to me, please!


----------



## azuken (May 30, 2008)

mae.... i havnt got either...


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 30, 2008)

azuken said:


> PIMP IT JERKS!




Concurred.


----------



## King (May 31, 2008)

The Official Tha Carter III Pimping Thread


----------



## Biscuits (May 31, 2008)

Argh, my pm box is contaminated now...


Anyone care to share some RJD2? Please


----------



## Sein kai (May 31, 2008)

I like hip hop, though i don't listen to a lot of different artists, and I know I should, but here are some of my favorite artists at the moment:
(No order)

Eminem
2pac
Nas
Dr.Dre
NWA
D12
Ice Cube
Proof (from D12)
Talib Kweli
------------------
The fact is that i dont really care if you don't like hip hop/rap, however, it really makes me mad when people like the new hip hop, teenie bop crap, with such songs as "Crank Dat", "Tip witchya boy", "Get silly", i mean..i can't even watch a BET music video anymore without seeing an awful one, i rarely see a good song on there...
When people think they know rap from Soulja Boy and others, that just sickens me...they go on and on, and yeah they flow, but the lyrics suck and they talk about nothing. I bet most of you don't even know what "Superman that Ho" means. 
Well.....it means to go all over the girls back and she run around with a sheet stuck to her back, ya get me?


----------



## azuken (May 31, 2008)

The Get Silly Remix ft Big Kuntry, Bun B, DJ UNK, E-40, Jermaine Dupri, Pitbull, Polow Da Don, Soulja Boy, V.I.C. Its pretty hot. For mainstream.


----------



## LayZ (May 31, 2008)

Welcome Sein kai. 

You pretty much share the same view as most of us. I stopped listening to the radio and watching BET like 5 years ago.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 31, 2008)

Need C.R.A.C Knuckles pimp plz.


----------



## Batman (May 31, 2008)

Will someone please explain *Lil Wayne* to me. I got into a discussion with my younger cousins (who I thought I schooled pretty well) and they were going on and on about how he's a legend. Now this is not a surprising statement from a lot of people. People fawn all over Lil Wayne all the time, but usually its not in my family. But They have good taste in music, and they told me that I have to listen to his underground mixtapes or whatever, but all of the underground stuff I've heard is wack. Is there anything I'm missing? :S


----------



## Sein kai (May 31, 2008)

No i swear ur not missing anything, trust me man. btw, thanks for welcome Lay Z.
Ok, i dont listen to Lil Wayne considering he is complete shit. But i will tell you about him, how the hell can you say he's a living legend when you have real living legends, Nas and Jay-Z, did people forget about them??? Nas is probably the best rapper period, and to even classify Lil wayne under some bullshit like that is unreal. His lyrics are crap, his delivery is crap, and all he does is make similes all the time...I'm better than this wack fool out there rapping. Why do you think that Eminem turned down his "Hot Track" that he planned on working on with him....Cuz lil wayne sucks and is no where near as talented a rapper as Eminem is. That is Lil Wayne.


----------



## louis (Jun 1, 2008)

Procyon said:


> Can someone please direct me to some of the intelligent stuff then? Because I feel deprived. The groups I'm familiar with are fulfill all of the stereotypes. 50Cent, Eminem, etc. They all kinda scare me off because of the gangster kinda thing, and a crude way of expressing things.[/QUO
> 
> 
> here are some of the people that i can think of right now
> ...


----------



## azuken (Jun 1, 2008)

louis said:


> Procyon said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please direct me to some of the intelligent stuff then? Because I feel deprived. The groups I'm familiar with are fulfill all of the stereotypes. 50Cent, Eminem, etc. They all kinda scare me off because of the gangster kinda thing, and a crude way of expressing things.
> ...



Hardly underground, but those are amazing artist.

Check out:
Brother Ali
J-Live
J-Dilla
Aesop Rock
MF Doom
Quasimoto
P.O.S.
EMC
Dudley Perkins
Saul Williams
EL-P
Blu & Exile
Atmosphere


----------



## louis (Jun 1, 2008)

I almost for got about immortal technique and talib kweli


listen to the songs Tell the truth, dance with the devil and You never know by immortal technique.

those songs are crazy


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Jun 1, 2008)

I love Lupe Fiasco's "Kick, Push." That song really defines what it's like to be a young skater in this day and age, and in a society that frowns upon such behaviors. One of the best rap songs I've ever heard.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 1, 2008)

Dd anybody reach the glow in the dark concert?
I went friday and N.E.R.D. & Lupe kiled it. But Kanye by far blew away every single one of my expectations, it was amazing. Best concert I've been to.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 1, 2008)

.Kyoraku said:


> Dd anybody reach the glow in the dark concert?
> I went friday and N.E.R.D. & Lupe kiled it. But Kanye by far blew away every single one of my expectations, it was amazing. Best concert I've been to.



I went to it like 3 weeks ago, it was alright.  My favorite performance was by Lupe, but he didn't do "Dumb it Down" or "Put You on Game".   Kanye was entertaining I guess, but the whole spaceship shit thing was boring me after a while.  It wasn't a bad concert, but compared to other shows it was just "ok" IMO.  I just prefer smaller venues rather than those huge stadium types.  All those lights and pyrotechnics are just unnecessary to me.  I've seen Kweli, The Roots, Common, Q-Tip, Lupe, and Jean Grae all up close.  I mean close enough for them to give you dap and jump into the crowd.  At those concerts the energy was RAW and performances were LIVE.  I just really get into it with a more intimate setting.


----------



## Sein kai (Jun 1, 2008)

No, i didnt go, one is reason is cuz i hate all those rappers except for Talib Kweli, he's good. Lupe Fiasco is too clean, and his lyrics arent that great. Hate Kanye West too, him and his nice christian self making songs like "make me stronger" or whatever, like that whole song was completely clean and had stupid lyrics anyway. Eminem, Dre, or Nas, or somebody needs to show these fools where its at.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 1, 2008)

Sein kai said:


> No, i didnt go, one is reason is cuz i hate all those rappers except for Talib Kweli, he's good. Lupe Fiasco is too clean, and his lyrics arent that great. Hate Kanye West too, him and his nice christian self making songs like "make me stronger" or whatever, like that whole song was completely clean and had stupid lyrics anyway.



Lupe is kind of clean, but his wordplay and metaphors are ridiculous.  Have you checked out those Fahrenheit Mixtapes?  Kanye isn't a great lyricist, but his production is on point (even though they're mostly samples). I don't really feel all of his new shit, but I still bump that College Dropout.


----------



## Viciousness (Jun 1, 2008)

Batman said:


> Will someone please explain *Lil Wayne* to me. I got into a discussion with my younger cousins (who I thought I schooled pretty well) and they were going on and on about how he's a legend. Now this is not a surprising statement from a lot of people. People fawn all over Lil Wayne all the time, but usually its not in my family. But They have good taste in music, and they told me that I have to listen to his underground mixtapes or whatever, but all of the underground stuff I've heard is wack. Is there anything I'm missing? :S



Haven't listened to anything from him since the Carter II though he's everywhere now and getting more commercial as his fame spreads. But he is one of the best southern mixtape artists of all time. Dedication 1 & 2, the Drought, The prefix, the suffix, Sqad Up 1-6 & the remix. 40 minute freestyle (IE Sqad Up 7). All classic mixtapes. Album wise Carter 1 is my favorite. But C2 had some good shit too, like Oh No. 500 degrees sort of sucked besides track 10-12, and Block is Hot and Lights Out are probably 2 of the best albums to come from a rapper his age at the time.

Best rapper alive, no. But people have been sleeping on him since the hot boy days, and being cocky and calling himself the best for the past 5 years is just in his personality.

My favorite rapper right now is Wale, and when I was younger it was Nas. But Wayne is up there if you can get past his commercial bullshit. Honestly to me he is better than JayZ (not the greatest rapper alive at any point in time either).


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 1, 2008)

Carter 3 was hottttt



azuken said:


> The Get Silly Remix ft Big Kuntry, Bun B, DJ UNK, E-40, Jermaine Dupri, Pitbull, Polow Da Don, Soulja Boy, V.I.C. Its pretty hot. For mainstream.



Who's the dude who raps last on it?

"I'm the sillyest of fellows, I say hello"

worst shit ever but funny as hell


----------



## Killa Cam (Jun 1, 2008)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> Best rapper alive, no. But people have been sleeping on him since the hot boy days, and being cocky and calling himself the best for the past 5 years is just in his personality.
> 
> My favorite rapper right now is Wale, and when I was younger it was Nas. But Wayne is up there if you can get past his commercial bullshit. Honestly to me he is better than JayZ (not the greatest rapper alive at any point in time either).



If you say it long enough, people will believe you.

Wale it alright but need better beats. I'm tired of these gogo beats.


----------



## delirium (Jun 1, 2008)

LayZ said:


> Lupe is kind of clean, but his wordplay and metaphors are ridiculous.  Have you checked out those Fahrenheit Mixtapes?  Kanye isn't a great lyricist, but his production is on point (*even though they're mostly samples*). I don't really feel all of his new shit, but I still bump that College Dropout.



What do you mean by that? Practically all of hip hop music is done by sampling. Hell, sampling is one of the foundations of Hip Hop.



Killa Cam said:


> If you say it long enough, people will believe you.
> 
> Wale it alright but need better beats. I'm tired of these gogo beats.



Do you live in DC? Gogo doesn't go out much farther than DC. So if you live there it'll probably get old. Like living in the Bay and hearing Hyphy everywhere you go. Out side of DC people hop on it though 'cause it's "new".


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 1, 2008)

Prolyphic & Reanimator - The Ugly Truth - great record.


----------



## Styles (Jun 1, 2008)

The Carter 2 blows C3 out of the water.

Anyways for the people who haven't seen it here's Nas' new album cover,



Even though he left the album untitled, this cover speaks louder than any title could in my opinion.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow that album cover is very powerful.  I really hope the album lives up to all the hype/controversy.


----------



## azuken (Jun 1, 2008)

Freeleech on what.cd, tell me what to get.


----------



## Perverse (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm getting that Nuttin' But The Stringz, sounds interesting.


----------



## azuken (Jun 1, 2008)

Props on using the account... LOL. Im getting some Atmosphere, Some MURS, Madlib, and architecture in helsinki.

The Rapper WALE is hot. He is from DC. Go cop that shit now!! Ill probably pimp his mixtapes by tuesdayish.


----------



## Perverse (Jun 2, 2008)

I'ma wait for the pimpage then.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 2, 2008)

Sein kai said:


> No, i didnt go, one is reason is cuz i hate all those rappers except for Talib Kweli, he's good. Lupe Fiasco is too clean, and his lyrics arent that great. Hate Kanye West too, him and his nice christian self making songs like "make me stronger" or whatever, like that whole song was completely clean and had stupid lyrics anyway. Eminem, Dre, or Nas, or somebody needs to show these fools where its at.



Ehhhhhh?
What you mean too clean? Just fill me in on what you're talking about. Lupe is the best example of what happens, when a god starts rapping. 

Also what the hell does Kanye being Christian have anything to do with his music? And what is the whole clean thing about again? You should listen to College Dropout.


----------



## azuken (Jun 2, 2008)

Perverse said:


> I'ma wait for the pimpage then.



You have free leech... but if you must wait.


----------



## Perverse (Jun 2, 2008)

I leeched like 15 albums last night. 

Y'all need to check that myspace link.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 2, 2008)

Any songs in particular? /not checking until I know what exactly has you so amped up about it


----------



## azuken (Jun 2, 2008)

I dont know, im not a big fan of the violin to begin with, and i dont really care for this. but if you like it, rock it.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow. Nuttin But Stringz are badass. If you look at their pics, they played for the president.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2008)

Sein kai said:


> No i swear ur not missing anything, trust me man. btw, thanks for welcome Lay Z.
> Ok, i dont listen to Lil Wayne considering he is complete shit. But i will tell you about him, how the hell can you say he's a living legend when you have real living legends, Nas and Jay-Z, did people forget about them??? Nas is probably the best rapper period, and to even classify Lil wayne under some bullshit like that is unreal. His lyrics are crap, his delivery is crap, and all he does is make similes all the time...I'm better than this wack fool out there rapping. Why do you think that Eminem turned down his "Hot Track" that he planned on working on with him....Cuz lil wayne sucks and is no where near as talented a rapper as Eminem is. That is Lil Wayne.



i don't feel alone anymore

i hate lil wayne and everything he stands for. i like the kind of rap thats not about being gangsta. i like rap that is more ...poetic..thats why i like eminem and the black eyed peas and other artist like them. but the rappers who rap about money and hoes don't do it for me


----------



## Bass (Jun 2, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Who's the dude who raps last on it?
> 
> "I'm the sillyest of fellows, I say hello"
> 
> worst shit ever but funny as hell



It was Bubba Sparxxx....I don't know when he changed his flow up but I like it even though his lyrics suck ass.



Sein kai said:


> Lupe Fiasco is too clean, and his lyrics arent that great.



Too clean? Listen to 'Put You On Game'.

_I taught them better than that
I taught them aim for the head
And hope they never come back
I?m glad your daddy?s gone, baby,

Hope he never comes back,
I hope he?s with your mother,
With my hustlers high in my trap
I hope you die in this trash,
I can?t help it all I hear when you?re crying is laughs
Somebody'll find you tied up in this bag,
Behind the hospital little baby,
Begging to share what the crack addicts had

Then maybe you can grow up to be a stripper,
A welfare-receiving prostitute
And gold digger_



> Hate Kanye West too, him and his nice christian self making songs like "make me stronger" or whatever, like that whole song was completely clean and had stupid lyrics anyway.



Stronger is an exercise song and if you say Kanye is a "nice christian", then explain his cursing in almost every song.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jun 2, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> i don't feel alone anymore
> 
> i hate lil wayne and everything he stands for. i like the kind of rap thats not about being gangsta. i like rap that is more ...poetic..thats why i like eminem and the black eyed peas and other artist like them. but the rappers who rap about money and hoes don't do it for me



Your looking for _Lupe Fiasco_.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 3, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco is pretty clean.


Dang I don't see why Lil Wayne gets so much hate. He's paid dues, he works hard, and all the other stuff you want in a musician. Sure he's not "the best" but at least he tries. And everybody knows mainstream rap is all about gimmicks(fake beef, album titles, retirements, titles, etc.)


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 3, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Lupe Fiasco is pretty clean.
> 
> 
> *Dang I don't see why Lil Wayne gets so much hate.* He's paid dues, he works hard, and all the other stuff you want in a musician. Sure he's not "the best" but at least he tries. And everybody knows mainstream rap is all about gimmicks(fake beef, album titles, retirements, titles, etc.)


Because too many people call him the "best rapper alive" or his albums classics, when it isn't true. It's sad that he works so hard and still produces poor songs. He has dope punchlines here and there, but I heard better lyrics on some of Lil' Wayne's mixtapes than I did on _Tha Carter III_, which his stans are calling a classic.


----------



## azuken (Jun 3, 2008)

Glow in the dark is tonight.... Not feeling paying 80 bucks for tickets.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2008)

Nuttin' But Strings looks hella awesome.


----------



## Perverse (Jun 3, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Nuttin' But Strings looks hella awesome.



Pimp forthcoming, when I find the energy.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 3, 2008)

azuken said:


> Glow in the dark is tonight.... Not feeling paying 80 bucks for tickets.



I went May 30th here in Calgary, I swear it's unlike any concert i've ever been to. Amazing performances and Kanye kills it. Def worth 80 bucks. Tickets down here were about 300 at the lowest on ebay, and about 1000 for decent tickets and they sold.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 3, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Because too many people call him the "best rapper alive" or his albums classics, when it isn't true. It's sad that he works so hard and still produces poor songs. He has dope punchlines here and there, but I heard better lyrics on some of Lil' Wayne's mixtapes than I did on _Tha Carter III_, which his stans are calling a classic.



Well every mainstream ends ends up with stans, there are still people(mostly girls) who think Nelly is the G.O.A.T.


----------



## Sein kai (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok, glad that you agree Gesy Hyuga about Lil Wayne, but i like gangster rap. Try listening to rappers that are actually intelligant and u might like it, such as Dr.Dre, Nas, etc...
However, Bass, Lupe Fiasco is still a really clean rapper and i don't like him. And just because you cuss doesn't mean that you're a bad christian...he's too clean, simple and shitty rhymes. 

I hate new rap, 80s rap was good, 90s was the best, early 2000s were still good, and after that it just went downhill from there, it sucks now. And we have shit like soulja boy that can't rhyme, we got white boys better than him, and i'm not talking about eminem, cuz he kills most rappers anyways. I'm just talking about me being better than soulja bitch. I tellu guys, if i ever make it, i swear i'm not fake.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 3, 2008)

If you like intelligent rap you might want to check out Wale.


----------



## Batman (Jun 3, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> If you like intelligent rap you might want to check out Wale.



I wasn't feeling the mixtape. Was a bit of a let down.


----------



## Sein kai (Jun 3, 2008)

I've never heard of this "Wale", therefore he obviously isn't intelligant enough to spread the word of his music or to make good enough music to spread throughout stores at least nationwide. But some underground rappers are good, i'll check him out..i guess...


----------



## Lamb (Jun 3, 2008)

Sein kai said:


> I've never heard of this "Wale", therefore he obviously isn't intelligant enough to spread the word of his music or to make good enough music to spread throughout stores at least nationwide. But some underground rappers are good, i'll check him out..i guess...



Intelligence hardly ever means "able to sell to the public", and if it does then Soulja Boy is a genius.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 4, 2008)

Soulja Boy isn't a genius? 

I still don't know how he got all those people to do that dance?


----------



## Sein kai (Jun 4, 2008)

It started with the kids, lol. Then teenie bop emerged!


----------



## DideeKawaii (Jun 4, 2008)

I think it's quite sad that many of you hate on Wayne. I'm no stan, but he's a breath of fresh air into hiphop. He actually wants to create good music. He got the look and a new approach on the mic. And that is interessting. 

The dude got a universe of his own and he aint that nerdy guy (Lupe) that nobody beside hipster and white people wanna listen to. 

I remember, in '91, i was quite young, metal-head used to think they were the last of a dying-true-rocker breed. But Kurt kobain came in, with a universe on his own, a brand new messy way to play guitar and the right look. People hated on Grunge. 

I'm not comparing Wayne to Kobain nor that he'll have his impact on Pop music and general Pop Culture, but still. 

I guess some of y'all are way too old or stuck within certain parameters. I guess if Hendrix came now, people whoud think: Wow the dude technique aint shit, nah he cant really sing....

2008's really sad.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 4, 2008)

DideeKawaii said:


> I think it's quite sad that many of you hate on Wayne. I'm no stan, but he's a breath of fresh air into hiphop. He actually wants to create good music. He got the look and a new approach on the mic. And that is interessting.
> 
> The dude got a universe of his own and he aint that nerdy guy (Lupe) that nobody beside hipster and white people wanna listen to.
> 
> ...


Right.. a breath of fresh air that's now using the voice synthesiser popularised by T-Pain a few years ago. Lil' Wayne wants to create money-making music and I can't fault him for that, because that's what most rappers are here for. My only problem is that the quality of his music has declined overall, and it's my opinion. What is the comment about Lupe's fanbase supposed to mean? I could easily say that it's teenage suburbia and wannabes that will love and bring _Tha Carter III_ to platinum status.


----------



## abstract (Jun 4, 2008)

DideeKawaii said:


> I think it's quite sad that many of you hate on Wayne. I'm no stan, but he's a breath of fresh air into hiphop. He actually wants to create good music. He got the look and a new approach on the mic. And that is interessting.
> 
> The dude got a universe of his own and he aint that nerdy guy (Lupe) that nobody beside hipster and white people wanna listen to.
> 
> ...




what are you talking about?  How can lil wayne be breath of fresh air?  He used Tupac's image, vanilla ice's lyrics, and people like ODB and Busta Rhymes strange rapping style to sell.  If it wasn't bad enough that he just didn't rap good, he's now sold out with the carter III.  loli pop is more pop than it is hip hop.


----------



## azuken (Jun 4, 2008)

Sein kai said:


> I've never heard of this "Wale", therefore he obviously isn't intelligant enough to spread the word of his music or to make good enough music to spread throughout stores at least nationwide. But some underground rappers are good, i'll check him out..i guess...



Dudes album still hasnt dropped. He has been doing the mixtape game for a while tho. And if intelligent is selling records then your here for the wrong reason.



LayZ said:


> Soulja Boy isn't a genius?
> 
> I still don't know how he got all those people to do that dance?



I am guilty of doing the dance in the club. My bad, but for some reason, the girls get on your dick if you can do it. Plus its just fun. Soulja Boy is a genius, not lyrically but he is smart about appealing to the masses. 




Decided to pass on the 80 bucks for Glow In The Dark Tour. Needed the money for gas and car payment. I dont think ill ever get a chance to see Kanye now tho. But i have a feeling at the show, he played mostly new songs, and im a fan of his older stuff.

I also opted out of the tour because I saw Lupe Fiasco when he was on his tour for The Cool. That was the greatest show I have ever been too, and I dont want to compromise my memories of that show by seeing him do a poor performance, or something less intament then standing up against the barricades and touching Lupe.

N.E.R.D would have been cool, Ive been feeling the new song "Everybody Nose". But still missed it. Im pretty upset I didnt goto the show, but I have other priorities. What a shame.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 4, 2008)

Well this Lil Wayne debate made me curious about "The Carter III".  So I went to youtube and listened to a couple of the tracks.  I didn't really find them that entertaining, (Sorry Weezy fans) but all those comments were.  Most of them were either "Weezy is the best rapper alive", "WTF is he talking about?", "Stop hatin!'", or "He's alright, but no where close to the best".  And all those top 5 lists were just priceless.  If he wasn't better than Pac, Biggie, Jay-Z, and Nas; he was at least mention with them. idk I was bored, it made me laugh, thought I should share.


----------



## mow (Jun 4, 2008)

fuck lil wayne, and fuck all of his fans.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 4, 2008)

DideeKawaii said:


> I think it's quite sad that many of you hate on Wayne. I'm no stan, but he's a breath of fresh air into hiphop. He actually wants to create good music. He got the look and a new approach on the mic. And that is interessting.
> 
> The dude got a universe of his own and he aint that nerdy guy (Lupe) that nobody beside hipster and white people wanna listen to.
> 
> ...



It's quite sad that people hate on Wayne but the only people who listens to Lupe are hipsters and White people?  I guess Jay-Z is a big time nerd since he is Lupe's mentor and executive produced his album.  Oh and Lupe was going to sign with Rocafella before he started his own imprint.   Do people know that Lupe was a big time drug dealer before this whole nerdy persona and his homie Chilly who is doing a 40 year sentence, is doing most of Lupe's crime?  I guess you wouldn't know that since he raps about peace and not about his past.

Oh and him being a breath of fresh air, heh.  Him, T-Pain, and all of these biters, borrowed Zapp's and the legendary Roger Troutman's  style and have the nerve to think it's their own.  It's dickriders like you that's really killing the game.  Lupe is really clean and is a nerd, but a guy who always doped up, raps about it, claims that he is a member of the Bloods, kissed a man on the lips and makes no complete sense, is a Breath of Fresh Air?  Then I guess the game is polluted right now.

In other news, I officially hate you mow.


----------



## DideeKawaii (Jun 4, 2008)

Yo i don't care who's credible in the street and who's not. Anyone can sell bricks. I have serious doubts on Lupe street creed, but if you say so. I'm not against Lupe, but most of his fan are Hipster and White People. Street Credibility got one of my friend to get shot at 19 years old. 

Yes, Wayne write Pop songs. 2 Pac wrote Pop Songs. How many Pop song there is on All Eyez On me? Horrible Pop Songs like How Do You Want it ect. Even Biggie had his moments. Let's remember Jay's ''I know what girls like, Holla Hovito, Can I Get A... Change Clothes''...in fact Jay's guilty of many corny ass songs, but we strangely forget them. 

Have I ever said that Wayne was in Top 10? Did i said, Yo The Carter 3's a classic? Just because i appreciate his originality on the mic, when he's not on his T-Pain shit, means im a dickrider? 

Also, when you actually work, professionaly in music, like i do, you understand that borrowing doesnt mean stealling. Daft Punk use the effect and nobody ever said they stole his shit. But when it comes to HipHop, everything becomes bitting. 

Word from the street, Lupe's a nerd who does skateboard. I didnt say it myself. You think Lupe appeal to dudes in the hood? Yes, he's a great poet, The cool was a great album, but he doesnt appeal to the public like Wayne, and if we give him time to evolve, he might become a great artist. 

And if the younger generation likes him that much, for the sakes of Hip-Hop, you should hope the same.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 4, 2008)

DideeKawaii said:


> Yo i don't care who's credible in the street and who's not. Anyone can sell bricks. I have serious doubts on Lupe street creed, but if you say so. I'm not against Lupe, but most of his fan are Hipster and White People. Street Credibility got one of my friend to get shot at 19 years old.


Who do you think buys into the gangster rap image most? - White teenagers. That means that most of Lil Wayne's fans are also white. I don't know really know why you're bringing this up, it's irrelevant.



> Yes, Wayne write Pop songs. 2 Pac wrote Pop Songs. How many Pop song there is on All Eyez On me? Horrible Pop Songs like How Do You Want it ect. Even Biggie had his moments. Let's remember Jay's ''I know what girls like, Holla Hovito, Can I Get A... Change Clothes''...in fact Jay's guilty of many corny ass songs, but we strangely forget them.


Why are you even mentioning him in the same breath as Pac, Biggie and Jay-Z. Please show me Lil' Wayne's _Reasonable Doubt_ et al.



> Word from the street, Lupe's a nerd who does skateboard. I didnt say it myself. You think Lupe appeal to dudes in the hood? Yes, he's a great poet, The cool was a great album, but he doesnt appeal to the public like Wayne, and if we give him time to evolve, he might become a great artist.


Word from the street means that it's a fact, right?  You don't have to say it yourself, you're using that to advocate your argument, so you must believe it too. Of course _The Cool_ doesn't appeal to the public like Wayne's music - that's a blatantly obvious no-brainer.



> And if the younger generation likes him that much, for the sakes of Hip-Hop, you should hope the same.


Because Lil' Wayne is hip-hop's embalming fluid, yeah? I'm not convinced.


----------



## kayos (Jun 4, 2008)

In regard to "Waynegate"

Appealing to the masses doesnt mean shit.

Hip Hop isnt about image and appealing to the masses, its about the art, the soul.

The man talking about how he's a crook and proud pollutes the minds of the youth. Raping their minds with his glorification of crime. Perpetuating the cycle of low-expectation having, ignorant, violent, crime-obsessed youth. If I had a son, I sure as hell wouldn't like him listening to most mainstream hip hop these days. If all the artist can make is superficial music, I cannot support him. I don't begrudge a dude some random crazy shit from time to time, as long as he can prove to me that he is worthy of my respect and hard earned cash by releasing meaningful music. Unfortunately, the majority of post-millenium rappers do not manage that.

Furthermore, I would guess that around 50% (if not more) of ALL mainstream hip hop is purchased by white guys. They also contribute a lot to the sales of underground artists. Simple fact is that hip hop isnt "black music" anymore. Its a viable language for the youth of today of any creed to express discontentment, frustration and/or anger in verse. However, most mainstream artists dont do that. Its material, soulless, and empty. It means nothing.

Music is an expression of self, a projection of emotion and self-image. Its something intimate and personal. Its a piece of the artist. Part of the soul. Its meant to be a gift.

Not a chunk of their fecal matter with a fucking fortune cookie message taped to it and wrapped in tin foil to grab the attention of the idiotic masses who snatch at anything that glimmers.

/$0.02


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 4, 2008)

Batman said:


> I wasn't feeling the mixtape. Was a bit of a let down.


I know but I think everyone should check out 100 Miles and Running even if his newest mix tape wasn't the best.


----------



## Batman (Jun 4, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> I know but I think everyone should check out 100 Miles and Running even if his newest mix tape wasn't the best.



Oh I haven't heard that one. I'll look it up.


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 4, 2008)

Weezy is still richer then all his haters I am sure so its funny to read the hate lolol, really hes not the best but hes getting up there, some songs on his mixtapes were better then tracks on Carter 3 but it was still a solid album.

btw comparing him and Lupe is dumb, totally different styles


----------



## furious styles (Jun 4, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Weezy is still richer then all his haters I am sure so its funny to read the hate lolol, really hes not the best but hes getting up there, some songs on his mixtapes were better then tracks on Carter 3 but it was still a solid album.
> 
> btw comparing him and Lupe is dumb, totally different styles



we don't get down like them clowns and the kids
i'm used to being indegent, who said its all about the Benjamin's?
i wanna fortune, I wanna make music and hit the lottery
fortunately my music is never watery
that's how its gotta be, as far as I can see
maybe you should grab a telescope to see my veiw its like astronomy
it aint all about economy 
so the fact that these wack emcees is making G's don't bother me
honestly, my number one policy is quality 
_never sell my soul is my philosophy_

.. etc

binary star


----------



## delirium (Jun 4, 2008)

One.Be.Lo

Hot damn.


----------



## azuken (Jun 5, 2008)

adult swim mixtape. its pretty hot...

Link removed


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 5, 2008)

DideeKawaii said:


> Yo i don't care who's credible in the street and who's not. Anyone can sell bricks. I have serious doubts on Lupe street creed, but if you say so. I'm not against Lupe, but most of his fan are Hipster and White People. Street Credibility got one of my friend to get shot at 19 years old.



DUMB SHIT! You do realize that majority of rap music is bought by white people right? Gangsta rap is especially loved by white teenagers.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 5, 2008)

DideeKawaii said:


> And if the younger generation likes him that much, for the sakes of Hip-Hop, you should hope the same.



So from the gist of it,you'd be content with the ship continuing to sink?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 5, 2008)

Speaking of only white hipsters buying music. I should be pimping the new The Cool Kids album soon.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2008)

> The dude got a universe of his own and he aint that nerdy guy (Lupe) that nobody beside hipster and white people wanna listen to.


So what is Lupe Fiasco is a nerd?

I personally despise lil wayne, well not despise but I don't like his music. His flow and lyrics just piss me off to simplify things.


----------



## LiveFire (Jun 5, 2008)

Man the Carter III is fucking awesome, any of you guys heard it?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lemme get that New Blackalicious, I enjoyed Blazing Arrow.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 5, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> Man the Carter III is fucking awesome, any of you guys heard it?


Yes. I think it has a few good tracks, but it's average overall.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jun 5, 2008)

Wayne's misunderstood >>>> Common's.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 5, 2008)

Soul said:


> Wayne's misunderstood >>>> Common's.



They're 2 completely different types of songs.  Common's is a story-telling type about 2 misunderstood young people with unfavorable occupations.  Wayne's is about how he's misunderstood and not respected.  Its also accompanied by one of those "philosophical weed ramblings" about the unfair justice system.  I personally prefer Common's, but to each their own.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jun 5, 2008)

You are right. It's like comparing Apples and Oranges. 

Wayne is the best, and Common..well you know.


----------



## azuken (Jun 5, 2008)

soul, your oppinion means nothing to me...


----------



## Bass (Jun 5, 2008)

N.E.R.D's album leaked for those who care.


----------



## delirium (Jun 5, 2008)

Is it comparable to In Search Of?


----------



## Bass (Jun 5, 2008)

Only heard one track (Love Bomb) but I've heard that it's below In Search Of and Fly or Die. Then again, I've also heard that it's the 2nd best album released this year next to Atmosphere's.

Either way, opinions are opinions and information heard through the cyber-grapevine is even worse. I do know that I am feeling Love Bomb.


----------



## azuken (Jun 5, 2008)

Pimp it fucker!


----------



## Bass (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeahyeah, uploading it to Zshare now.


----------



## azuken (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks /reps when i get it in my inbox.


----------



## Bass (Jun 5, 2008)

Sent + made thread for anyone else who wants it


----------



## azuken (Jun 5, 2008)

Im really excited for this...


----------



## jkingler (Jun 6, 2008)

Can I get that, too?


----------



## azuken (Jun 6, 2008)

Mael did you get it? Ill send it your way if you didnt.

Listening to it the first time... AMAZING!!! Much darker in the beats then their past albums. A+


----------



## Perverse (Jun 6, 2008)

Anyone here like DJ Format?


----------



## azuken (Jun 6, 2008)

never heard him...


----------



## Perverse (Jun 6, 2008)

Check out _If You Can't Beat 'Em, Join 'Em_. Good shit.


----------



## azuken (Jun 6, 2008)

Download seeing sounds. I have the pimp in my inbox if you want....


----------



## Perverse (Jun 6, 2008)

Already got it.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Does anybody have the _Nuttin But Stringz - Struggle From The Subway To The Charts_ that they be willing to share?

Juicy reps will be in stock.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 6, 2008)

Shawn _was_  supposed to pimp it, but he never did.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jun 6, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> Man the Carter III is fucking awesome, any of you guys heard it?



Are you sure you're listening the Tha Carter III?


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't like little Wayne because I find him boring.

All the other dislikable shit which comes with the grubby little Wayne package is very important, and *greatly* contributes to my dislike of him, but overall, I find him boring.

Fortunately I have this thing called freedom to choose- I exercise this by not listening to little Wayne.

Thank goodness for that.


----------



## Batman (Jun 6, 2008)

The Carter III wasn't as bad as I'd expected it to be. It wasn't good by any means, but it wasn't complete shit either.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Shawn _was_  supposed to pimp it, but he never did.



Shawn!! Where are you man?


----------



## Styles (Jun 6, 2008)

Are you allowed to post up tracks on this forum?

**New Nas**


*Spoiler*: __ 



urahara



Supposed first single for Nas' new album, "Hero"



*Spoiler*: __ 



urahara



Off his mixtape dropping sometime this or next week "Black President"
Obama track.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 6, 2008)

I just started listening to The Pharcyde, was wondering what other artists are like them.  I really love the track "Passing Me By " by them.  I guess groups like A Tribe Called Quest would be around their style but that's all I know or remember. 

Has anyone watch that "Hottest in the game" on MTV, where they find who is the best emcee in hip-hop at the time?  I die inside every time I watch that show. I just don't see why everyone regards Wayne, 50 Cent, Kayne West and Rick Ross so high.  They have had that one or two pieces that were good but thats about it, in most cases.

5,ooo!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 6, 2008)

EVERYDAY I'M HUSTLIN'

That's about the only Rick Ross track I like, mostly because of EA skate. and Katt Williams.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 7, 2008)

Batman, you check out "100 miles and Runnin" yet?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 7, 2008)

Legacy_Warrior said:


> Are you allowed to post up tracks on this forum?
> 
> **New Nas**
> 
> ...



Props .. I'm liking 'Black President' more than 'Hero' but the third verse on Hero is great.


----------



## Bass (Jun 7, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Has anyone watch that "Hottest in the game" on MTV, where they find who is the best emcee in hip-hop at the time?  I die inside every time I watch that show. I just don't see why everyone regards Wayne, 50 Cent, Kayne West and Rick Ross so high. They have had that one or two pieces that were good but thats about it, in most cases.



Well, it's not the best emcee but the most popular at the moment. Hence why Kanye, Wayne, and Ross are in the top 5.

They just follow the formula for success.

-Simple rhymes so anyone can easily memorize and rap-a-long with it
-Banging beats
-Rap about street life, drugs, and women
-Put charisma into rap persona


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 7, 2008)

Bass said:


> Well, it's not the best emcee but the most popular at the moment. Hence why Kanye, Wayne, and Ross are in the top 5.
> 
> They just follow the formula for success.
> 
> ...



I think Lupe should have been in the top five, but that's just my opinion. How the hell did Andre 3000 make the list? I didnt really understand that. He shouldnt be on that list. He hasnt done anything to make the top ten.  I agree that Kanye is # 1 right now.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2008)

Because Andre 3000 is awesome?


----------



## SENTINEL (Jun 7, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> I don't like little Wayne because I find him boring.



LMAO 

good joke.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 8, 2008)

Lil Wayne makes me sleepy.


----------



## azuken (Jun 8, 2008)

Soul, please do me, and the whole MD a favor.

A. Stop riding Waynes dick so much in this forum and acting like he is the best.

or 

B. Get the fuck out.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2008)

How 'bout a little from column A, little from column B?


----------



## azuken (Jun 8, 2008)

Get off waynes dick and come back sparsly?


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 8, 2008)

Soul said:


> LMAO
> 
> good joke.



So all of a sudden opinions are supposed to be subjective and not relative?

I am supposed to find him not boring because boredom is an attribute derived from subjective standards?

My statement was a postive one, not a normative one. Learn the difference.


----------



## mow (Jun 8, 2008)

i swear, if i had it my way again as mod, id burn this thread and all it's occupants down to a microscopic level. then I'd piss on the ashes. I'd then have a cat come and join the golden shower fun too, leave the remains to fossilize for a few thousands of years for future (let us all hope they are somewhat intelligent) civilizations to unearth and then proceed to face palm themselves wondering: "how the fuck did we evolve from this shit?"


----------



## little nin (Jun 8, 2008)

got (So)ul Amazing yday, loving it, i'm late i know 

anything new i should be looking into? 

just got tha carter III

listened to Mr. Carter and then couldn't bring myself to listen to more than a minute of the next track, ah well


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 8, 2008)

little nin said:


> got (So)ul Amazing yday, loving it, i'm late i know
> 
> anything new i should be looking into?
> 
> ...



What's your fav from Soul Amazing? 

did u listen to Dr. Carter? best one on the album.


----------



## King (Jun 8, 2008)

Yo, listen to this.

Nas New Single just leaked -


----------



## little nin (Jun 8, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> What's your fav from Soul Amazing?
> 
> did u listen to Dr. Carter? best one on the album.



i'll give that a listen later, i've only got through half of (So)ul amazing, no time lately, lots of studying to do 

love sun in my face though

@ King: beat on Hero is niiiiiiice, Nas flow's going good too, i can see a video for this...liking what he's spittin too


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 8, 2008)

Anyone hear about the Nas and DJ green Lantern ^ (use bro) mixtape?


----------



## azuken (Jun 8, 2008)

Pimped Quasimoto's first album.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 8, 2008)

Nas - Fried Chicken ft Busta Rhymes
The Juju Orchestra


Damn this shit is just. . . Wow

*eats some chicken*


----------



## Cax (Jun 9, 2008)

King said:


> Yo, listen to this.
> 
> Nas New Single just leaked -



Hear that tune that begins at the start of the song and sort of remains?

Sounds alot like the intro music to this japanese show:


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 9, 2008)

Legacy_Warrior said:


> Are you allowed to post up tracks on this forum?
> 
> **New Nas**
> 
> ...



**


----------



## Batman (Jun 9, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Nas - Fried Chicken ft Busta Rhymes
> Predictions Thread
> 
> 
> ...



bwahahahahaha


----------



## Bass (Jun 9, 2008)

New Nas video for 'Be A ^ (use bro) Too'.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 9, 2008)

^ Great Vid

That intro was insane ! 
Nas a fuckin' beast.


----------



## omniwind (Jun 9, 2008)

Still playing Lupe  Fiasco The Cool i like all 19 tracks and Blackout.  Lupe's right hand man (Gemini) Gemstones is a beast raps on lupe's level and sings greatly. Can't wait for LUPend and Gemstones  Troubles of the World. You guys should check Shi Stimuli he's hot fire.   He's on  lupe's caliber too.       Don't sleep on dre 3000 either. Da Art of Story Tellin 2 favorite


----------



## Batman (Jun 9, 2008)

damn, I didn't think i'd be feeling that nas track as much as I was. Got me kinda hype for the album.



			
				omniwind said:
			
		

> Still playing Lupe Fiasco The Cool i like all 19 tracks and Blackout. Lupe's right hand man (Gemini) Gemstones is a beast raps on lupe's level and sings greatly. Can't wait for LUPend and Gemstones Troubles of the World. You guys should check Shi Stimuli he's hot fire. He's on lupe's caliber too. Don't sleep on dre 3000 either. Da Art of Story Tellin 2 favorite


I'm still spinning this one too. i'm too eager for lupEND.


----------



## delirium (Jun 10, 2008)

Link removed


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 10, 2008)

Bass said:


> New Nas video for 'Be A ^ (use bro) Too'.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 10, 2008)

The best part about the Nas vid is the cameo from Chris of _The Wire_.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 10, 2008)

no way, the best part is john cho. fucking _harold_. that's so random


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thought the same, didn't know if it was him or not. :/ I wonder if he's trying to get all 8 minutes really on-air or what. This video and the track reminds me of 'Do The Right Thing'.

Edit: The mixtape's been released. 





Lord Genome's Team

Only heard 5 tracks so far .. heat!!

1. Intro
2. Gangsta Rap rmx.(Prod by Dj Greenlantern)
3. Cops Keep Firing (Prod. By Dj Greenlantern)
4. Hero (Prod by Polow Da Don)
5. Black President (Prod. By Dj Greenlantern)
6.Association (feat. and Prod. by Stic Man of Dead Prez)
7. Legendary (Mike Tyson)..(Prod by Salaam Remi)
8. Ghetto rmx feat. Joell Ortiz (Prod by Dj Greenlantern.
9. Seen it All (Green Mix)
10. Esco Let’s Go (Full Song).(Prod by Dj Khallil)
11. N.I.G.G.E.R. (Slave and Master). (Prod by Dj Toomp)
12 “Be a ^ (use bro) too” rmx feat. Dante Hawkins (Prod. by Dj Greenlantern)
13. Surviving the times (Original Cool and Dre Version)
14. Nas Timeline mixed by Statik Selektah (Nararated by Nas)
15. Outro feat. Richard Pryor


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 10, 2008)

^ Getting that shit now, looks epic.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 10, 2008)

I've heard it through about three times. *Majorly fucking nice*. 

Everything else is off my radar, I'm just waiting for that [whatever title it is].


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 10, 2008)

Fire ! after hearing it through once. 
That's just what I needed a solid tape I could spin all the way through. All the hooks on the tape are great. lol @ Paul Mooney @ the end of " Cops Keep Firing "

Waiting on Nas/^ (use bro) as well.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 10, 2008)

Send the tape this way, please?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 10, 2008)

^ click the link below the 2nd cover.


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 11, 2008)

NaS was wonderful on that album, big ups to him he came correct.

Now I wish I could find somewhere to get the new Plies Album.


----------



## little nin (Jun 11, 2008)

just DL'd that mixtape, looking at what you guys have said, this is gonna be good


----------



## Bass (Jun 11, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Now I wish I could find somewhere to get the new Plies Album.



......what!?


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 11, 2008)

I just wanted to hear it is all lol.


----------



## King (Jun 11, 2008)

I was actually reading reviews about Plies first album and most of the critics were saying how we was just a disgrace to hip-hop itself. Seriously, look up the guys lyrics and tell me if you see anything intelligent or worth actually listening. 

The way he words his lyrics are horrible, he has no straight rhyme structure, absolutely NO MEANING other than drinking getting a woman to drink a certain liquid so that he can fuck her. 

The guy is the worst rapper I have ever heard of, listened to, looked at, lived on with the same planet, etc., right after Soulja Boy.


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 11, 2008)

Lol King, I wanted to hear him solely for the fact hes funny as shit when rhyming, I know hes not actually good.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 11, 2008)

King said:


> I was actually reading reviews about Plies first album and most of the critics were saying how we was *just a disgrace to hip-hop itself. Seriously, look up the guys lyrics and tell me if you see anything intelligent or worth actually listening. *
> *The way he words his lyrics are horrible, he has no straight rhyme structure, absolutely NO MEANING other than drinking getting a woman to drink a certain liquid so that he can fuck her. *
> The guy is the worst rapper I have ever heard of, listened to, looked at, lived on with the same planet, etc., right after Soulja Boy.



Well, whaduya expect, his name is Plies, for fucks sake!


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 14, 2008)

Has osmeone actually one a beef he started?


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 14, 2008)

Plies album wasn't bad.

Bushes
Somebody(Loves You)
Wat Dis
1 Day
Rich Folk


All hot ones from his album


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh ya plies also talks about eating vagina a lot.


----------



## King (Jun 14, 2008)

Question.

De la Soul vs. A Tribe Called Quest.

Which jazz rap group do you like better and why?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2008)

King said:


> Question.
> 
> De la Soul vs. A Tribe Called Quest.
> 
> Which jazz rap group do you like better and why?


I love Them both but gotta go with the Tribe . They have Q-Tip...


----------



## furious styles (Jun 14, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I love Them both but gotta go with the Tribe . They have Q-Tip...



seconded      .


----------



## azuken (Jun 14, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I love Them both but gotta go with the Tribe . They have Q-Tip...



Thirded...


----------



## dilbot (Jun 14, 2008)

Just finished downloading Lupe Fiasco's - Follow the Leader mix tape. I'll listen to it sometime next week (Damn you exams!). Anybody listened to it yet?


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 15, 2008)

I didn't even know he had a new mixtape out.

Link?


Also is 2 pistols album worth checking out?


----------



## Cax (Jun 15, 2008)

Aight everyone. I've been ponderin on this for a while

Who do you truely consider the G.L.O.A.T? Greatest lyricist of all time. Throw away any bias opinions and look at this wit an open mind.

Myself, i consider Canibus or GZA to be the GLOAT. I mean, come on. Listen to this song by Canibus, one of my personal faves.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 15, 2008)

Gza, Guru, aesop rock, Illogic and Mr. Lif are probably my favorite lyricists.  I haven't listened to much Cannibus...

as for the De La vs Tribe question....tough one, but I think I listen to De La soul more so I'll go with them.


----------



## King (Jun 15, 2008)

I personally think Canibus is just an Ok lyricist. He has some good songs but overall, he sucks to me. He has more horrible songs than he does good. And Eminem killed him, so he's dead in my eyes.

Speaking of Eminem - 

G.L.O.A.T. - Eminem because you can actually feel his emotion in his lyrics, and his hooks are the best I've heard since Biggie.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a question.  Why doesn't Pun's name ever come up in great lyricists discussion?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 15, 2008)

King said:


> I personally think Canibus is just an Ok lyricist. He has some good songs but overall, he sucks to me. He has more horrible songs than he does good. And Eminem killed him, so he's dead in my eyes.
> 
> Speaking of Eminem -
> 
> G.L.O.A.T. - Eminem because you can actually feel his emotion in his lyrics, and his hooks are the best I've heard since Biggie.


EM has been shit ever since after his Slim Shady LP.  
You can see a huge downgrade in his musics lyrical content. Encore was such a piece of shit that it's the opposite, Em is dead in my eyes...
Please don't respond, cause it is you after all....


I can't name the best of all time, cause that's just dumb. I'll just post some of the greatest Lyrical performances imo.

Vast Aire - The Cold Vein (Aire killed every single track on that thing, and turned it into a classic (with help from El-P's top tier production)

Genius/GZA - Liquid Swords - Nuff said.

Eminem - The Slim Shady LP - Simply great, one of the most creative and unique pieces of work I've ever heard.

Mos Def/ Talib Kweli - Blackstar. Shit is too good.

Organized Konfusion - Stress - The extinction agenda. One of the most over looked master pieces. Shit made me fall in love with Monch, who is easily top 5-10 Of all time.

Common - Resurrection - I used to Love H.E.R - nuff said.

There's a bunch more shit but I'm done for now. 

Ghostface = one of my favorite lyricist as well.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2008)

King said:


> I personally think Canibus is just an Ok lyricist. He has some good songs but overall, he sucks to me. He has more horrible songs than he does good. And Eminem killed him, so he's dead in my eyes.



Bis killed his own career.

And this is coming from a Canibus fan.


----------



## Cax (Jun 16, 2008)

I dont wanna sound like a cock King, but i'm really beginning to think you're just a dick rider


----------



## abstract (Jun 16, 2008)

LayZ said:


> I have a question.  Why doesn't Pun's name ever come up in great lyricists discussion?



QFT. 

off with his head is one of the best hip hop songs I've ever heard.


----------



## azuken (Jun 16, 2008)

Put some of this in your life:

Mac Dre Freestyle:
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnwY7l2GlAA[/youtube]


Mac Dre - Lifes A Bitch (My favorite Track, Its the Truth):


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2008)

So, I know it's not strictly Hip Hop, being mostly instrumental and highly electronic influeced, but; DJ Vadim, anyone a fan?


----------



## delirium (Jun 16, 2008)

My very first pimp, One Self - Children of Possibility. Vadim was the producer of that album.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2008)

I just got Abstract Hallucinating Gasses.

Interestinng stuff.


----------



## delirium (Jun 16, 2008)

Looking for a certain Hip Hop blog. It was French and focused on Jazz and Hip Hop. One of the last albums that was put up on there was Solo Plexus.

Does anyone know which one I'm talking about?


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 16, 2008)

Gza is the best lyricist ... Cannabis is nice but not as good as Gza. Pharaoe Monch and some others are close as well.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 16, 2008)

Psychosis said:


> Gza is the best lyricist ... Cannabis is nice but not as good as Gza. Pharaoe Monch and some others are close as well.


1.                           Nas


----------



## delirium (Jun 16, 2008)

Too bad 3000 trumps 'em all.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 16, 2008)

Monch > Andre.


----------



## delirium (Jun 16, 2008)

your face = fail

my lahjicks is too good


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 16, 2008)

delirium said:


> your face = fail
> 
> my lahjicks is too good


Have you heard 3 Stacks verse on John Legend's new single?


----------



## delirium (Jun 16, 2008)

Fire. Just straight fire.

Dude is so versatile. He can drop some knowledge and hit with some introspective shit then in the next verse hit you with some swag.

Let's not even get into the flow.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 17, 2008)

Fuck You son! Monch for ever! 

But seriously, I don't think many can come close to Vast Aire's Lyrical performance on the Cold Vein.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 17, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Fuck You son! Monch for ever!
> 
> But seriously, I don't think many can come close to Vast Aire's Lyrical performance on the Cold Vein.



can ox rapes

sucks they broke up, vast is sort of weak on his own


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 17, 2008)

In Def Jux news: Camu Tao passed away recently


----------



## Tousen (Jun 17, 2008)

*Is This The End Of Nasir Jones?*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=GMpS-Z54cs8[/YOUTUBE]

*First TIme Hearing It and I Was Stunned*


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 17, 2008)

My freind already told me about it.
I hope the rest of his album is as good as that song.


----------



## Tousen (Jun 17, 2008)

I was listening to one song he did for obhama it wasnt bad. I just hope this CD doesnt kill his career. I mean that song is wow.


----------



## omniwind (Jun 17, 2008)

Bun B ft Lupe Fiasco Swang On'em bun and lupe killed it.  Sha Stimuli My Life


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 17, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> can ox rapes
> 
> sucks they broke up, vast is sort of weak on his own


Yeah, He fell off so hard. He went from one of the best Lyrical performances on any album to just straight mediocrity.

Damn...


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 17, 2008)

I`ve serioulsy never listend to the Cold Vein but every one i asked about it told me it was a really good album so i guess i`ll go download it eventually


----------



## Crowe (Jun 17, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Monch > Andre.


Doesn't change the fact that most monch tracks are "boring". Lyrically Monch is my favorite artists and I can sit & read his lyrics hundred times over but when it comes to music, he's boring unless he teams up with someone else.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 17, 2008)

Veridis Quo said:


> Doesn't change the fact that most monch tracks are "boring". Lyrically Monch is my favorite artists and I can sit & read his lyrics hundred times over but when it comes to music, he's boring unless he teams up with someone else.


I think that has to do more with his Production... 
Desire has lack luster Production, but awesome lyrical content. 

Oh and it doesn't change the fact that Monch is Lyrically > Andre. Which was my point all along.

For example There's a few Artist who are lyrically better than Q-Tip, but when it comes to making great music not many can trump him.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 17, 2008)

What's the difference between Nas' mixtape and his album?
And anybody know when Gemstones releasing?


And can I get an Eminem discorgraphy?


----------



## azuken (Jun 17, 2008)

Gemstones is said to drop on Thursday. But i dont think that will happen.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 18, 2008)

Veridis Quo said:


> Doesn't change the fact that most monch tracks are "boring". Lyrically Monch is my favorite artists and I can sit & read his lyrics hundred times over but when it comes to music, he's boring unless he teams up with someone else.



What? His new album was better than 90% of the shit on the market...There were a couple lame beats but that was a damn good album.

and who the fuck is 3 stacks? Never even heard of him...can I get a link or something?


----------



## delirium (Jun 18, 2008)

3 stacks is andre 3000.

A stack is a G. So 3 stacks = 3 G's = 3000.

--

As for Vast Aire. I dig dude's solo work a lot, actually. But yeah, Cold Vein is pretty damn.. well, cold.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 18, 2008)

Lulz. 3 stacks = Andre Benjamin, Andre 300 = Outkast.

Reading comprehension, my friend. He didn't even mention the album. He said most his songs are " boring" to him.  I agree to an extent but like I stated above it has to do more with the production than Monch himself.

Imo Desire was the most underrated Hip-Hop album of last year.
It's shame that Finding forever and Graduation were getting so much attention when Desire and Eardrum where overlooked hard.

Oh and damn, I'm falling back in love with Supreme Clientele. Ghost is just so nasty...


----------



## delirium (Jun 18, 2008)

You know what I'll give Monche? Dude gives a KILLER live show. Seen dude twice and he just rips the shit.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 18, 2008)

Does he! I saw him last year. He performed with his band shit was pure hype. I actually posted about it on here...lol


----------



## delirium (Jun 18, 2008)

Was it Rock The Bells? 'Cause the last time I saw him was last year's Rock The Bells and he had a live band. It was definitely hype.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 18, 2008)

. At Rock the bells I sat at the vip section thing, so I wasn't in the crowd.

But here I was actually at the front roll. crowd wasn't that big but it was still hype.


----------



## delirium (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn you got the VIP pass and shit. So you met all them dudes? Wu-Tang? Public Enemy? EPMD? Cypress? That sounds dope. Meeting Tribe in August sounds even doper.

Aw man, the vid had to be of Simon Says. The song gets the crowd wild, ready to fight. Love it.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 18, 2008)

I said what's up to a few of the acts. Some of them dipped before the show was over.
I took a few pics and shit too.

I'm actually planning to go this year to see the Tribe as well. Once I saw that they were headlining the event I was hyped to go. I actually got a few emails for the tickets, but I don't think they're available just yet.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 18, 2008)

Is LL Cool J the real deal? What you say?


----------



## mow (Jun 18, 2008)

before he gave up his brain for brawns? yes, he was he the real deal


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 18, 2008)

mow said:


> before he gave up his brain for brawns? yes, he was he the real deal



Well I liked 4,3,2,1. He was pretty buff then, but I still kinda liked it.


----------



## mow (Jun 18, 2008)

I liked young LL, the "mam got knocked you out" LL. As with everything during that period, it was all about saying how big your rap dick was, but still fun and sorta silly, you know? I generally miss that alot in hiphop. just a couple of blokes smashing the mics and going for a party after.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 18, 2008)

I see.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 18, 2008)

He was the shit when his fans weren't women and gay dudes who only liked his abs.


----------



## King (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn, three lyrical beasts on one track - they murdered it.


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 18, 2008)

I cant listen to it right now cause of the computer i`m on.

But Immortal Technique, Chino XL, and Crooked I sounds like a good combination


----------



## Killa Cam (Jun 18, 2008)

The album already leaked, that track aint new.


----------



## Bass (Jun 18, 2008)

Tech N9ne's new album, Killer, leaked too.

EDIT

RZA's Digi Snacks leaked as well.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 19, 2008)

Bass said:


> Tech N9ne's new album, Killer, leaked too.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> RZA's Digi Snacks leaked as well.



Tech has another album out already?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jun 19, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Damn, three lyrical beasts on one track - they murdered it.



This track is _okay_. Three beasts on the mic, but the hook is fucking annoying and the beat is mediocre.


----------



## Styles (Jun 19, 2008)

Holy fucking shit. Immortal Tech's new album is sick as shit. He raps a whole song in spanish, it's crazy. It's as good as Rev. 2 for me. :amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 19, 2008)

Bass said:


> RZA's Digi Snacks leaked as well.


If you want it: CROWJOB FC


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 19, 2008)

I've discovered my local hip-hop scene is . . . . . . . .


----------



## Killa Cam (Jun 19, 2008)

Bass said:


> Tech N9ne's new album, Killer, leaked too.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> RZA's Digi Snacks leaked as well.


The album cover is tight.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 19, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I've discovered my local hip-hop scene is . . . . . . . .



wat do u mean by that


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 20, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlfRkaXxl2U&amp;feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Just heard this short verse from Lupe, I'm not familiar with the beat but he went hard on this track. F-N-F Up!

*Edit:* Can someone rip the tracks from these 2 vids and pm it to me plz? I'd appreciate it. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKSf_yYGcVQ&amp;feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Questions, sick word play.


----------



## master bruce (Jun 20, 2008)

its almost impossible to keep a song from leaking in the info age.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 20, 2008)

Dante10 said:


> wat do u mean by that



It has way too many corny people rhyming like it's the 90's.


----------



## Bass (Jun 21, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> Just heard this short verse from Lupe, I'm not familiar with the beat but he went hard on this track. F-N-F Up!




The beat is from Pete Rock's T.R.O.Y.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 21, 2008)

i don't know what i think about lupe on the TROY beat. that's maybe the single greatest old school beat of all time, and that track is legendary. his flow sort of works with it, but yeah.


----------



## azuken (Jun 21, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlfRkaXxl2U&amp;feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Just heard this short verse from Lupe, I'm not familiar with the beat but he went hard on this track. F-N-F Up!
> 
> ...



That first track is off his mixtape called "The Coolest Mixtape". Its called Dope Boys.


----------



## mow (Jun 21, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> The album cover is tight.



haha,hahahahahahahahhaaaaaa *cries*


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 22, 2008)

Talib Kweli is pretty underrated, he's not as good as Mos Def but he's pretty damn good.  Soulja Boy is better known than he is i bet, fucking idiotic.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 22, 2008)

I'd take Kweli over Mos any day.  #1 reason because he comes out with WAY more shit.  He's always working on some project or mixtape and he's a beast lyrically.  Mos is a more talented and a better artist overall.  Together they're unstoppable, Black Star = Greatness.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 22, 2008)

One of my favourite song of theirs of all time is "Respiration". That song is just amazing, Talib Kweli was great in it.



> Look in the skies for God, what you see besides the smog
> is broken dreams flying away on the wings of the obscene
> Thoughts that people put in the air
> Places where you could get murdered over a glare
> ...



But I prefer Common's bit more


----------



## LayZ (Jun 22, 2008)

You forgot....


> Look in the skies for God, what you see besides the smog
> is broken dreams flying away on the wings of the obscene
> Thoughts that people put in the air
> Places where you could get murdered over a glare
> ...



But yeah, I love that verse too.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 22, 2008)

LayZ said:


> I'd take Kweli over Mos any day.  #1 reason because he comes out with WAY more shit.  He's always working on some project or mixtape and he's a beast lyrically.  Mos is a more talented and a better artist overall.  Together they're unstoppable, Black Star = Greatness.


123. Two or three years ago I might not even compare Mos with Kweli because I was Mos fan #1 but now...Kweli is a fire that blazes strongly, while Mos is one that burst once in a while.

Also have anyone heard _Shin-Ski Of Martiangang - Shattered Soul on a Pastel Sky_ ? Spinning it atm and loving the really jazzy instrumentals/beats. Wish I had the instrumentals.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 22, 2008)

*Blackout - Lupe Fiasco*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXepENiWcfs[/YOUTUBE]

Beats and Rhymes are Ill. Pretty could composition


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 22, 2008)

^ Just when u thought u heard everything dude brought out. What's the name of it?


----------



## dilbot (Jun 22, 2008)

It's called Blackout, I found it off limewire. You should check out Lupe's Mixtapes, tons of Ill beats to be found there.

The chorus is filled with so much win!


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 22, 2008)

Blackout is the bonus track for Lupe Fiasco's _The Cool_.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 22, 2008)

so this is Blackout, yup. I'm finally paying attention to it.


----------



## delirium (Jun 22, 2008)

I'll take Mos over Kweli any day of the week.


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2008)

*sides with della*


Veridis Quo said:


> Also have anyone heard _Shin-Ski Of Martiangang - Shattered Soul on a Pastel Sky_ ? Spinning it atm and loving the really jazzy instrumentals/beats. Wish I had the instrumentals.



Shin-Ski is the music that cradles me to ecstasy. Do sheck out ShinSight Trio's _Shallow Nights Blurry Moon_. it's a collab with the marvellous I(nsight


----------



## Batman (Jun 24, 2008)

I used to prefer mos like 5 years go but lately . . . .


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 24, 2008)

I prefer Common over Mos or Kweli personally. But the difference is marginal.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree with above, Common over Mos or Kweli. Although I'm not an AVID listener of Kweli.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 24, 2008)

On a different day I'd listen to any three of 'em.


----------



## Bass (Jun 24, 2008)

Speaking of Mos Def, has anyone heard about this?

I don't know about that.



> "Mos Def Does Comedy-Set to Partake in the Ultimate Emcee Battle
> 
> Mos Def has been making big moves as of late and with each day is establishing himself as a Paul Robensonisque type figure. He's doing movies, making Hip Hop albums, singing, selling out shows even after they been announced with little or no notice and of course he speaks out on political and social causes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Batman (Jun 24, 2008)

Bass said:


> Speaking of Mos Def, has anyone heard about this?
> 
> I don't know about that.



Damn. I'm getting that road trip feeling.


----------



## c_wong428 (Jun 24, 2008)

Fuck, that would be legendary.


ATM, I can't get enough of Ugly Duckling.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 25, 2008)

Link to Ugly Duckling, so I know what you're on about, please.


----------



## c_wong428 (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Midus (Jun 26, 2008)

So, Danny's new album recently dropped. Anybody heard it yet. You can only order it online for now apparently.


----------



## delirium (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 26, 2008)

If you're a fan of Gemstones (formerly known as Gemini), I've got a link to his new mixtape, _The Testimony of Gemstones_. PM me if you want it.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 26, 2008)

^ Plz pm it to my box, big fan of Gemini (prefer that name over Gemstones)

I also heard he has a single out? is this true?


----------



## jkingler (Jun 27, 2008)

Man. Between Common Market's EP, The ^ (use bro) Tape, and The 3rd World, I'm already an extremely happy hip-hop fan this year. 

And there's still so much to look forward to!

/feels bad for the guys who only hear mainstream hip-hop via pop-TV and pop-radio


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 27, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> If you're a fan of Gemstones (formerly known as Gemini), I've got a link to his new mixtape, _The Testimony of Gemstones_. PM me if you want it.



Wow, Gemini really let it all out on the first track " Free Chilly " mad respect for him on that one, "Ignorance is bliss". So far from what I've heard this tape is very nice.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 27, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> ^ Plz pm it to my box, big fan of Gemini (prefer that name over Gemstones)
> 
> I also heard he has a single out? is this true?


Yeah, it's called "We On" and it's on the mixtape. His debut album will be called _Troubles of the World_, but I don't think it has a release date yet.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 27, 2008)

*Fox News Diss*

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blxF1aRuunc]Nas - Sly Fox[/YOUTUBE]
The track is hot.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 27, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> *Fox News diss* - the track is hot.


I love this track!  This is the kind of shit I want from Nas.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes! Nas! 

/between this and TNT, he's already on pace to be back to the top of his game, which is somewhere above the clouds


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 27, 2008)

"I _watch_ CBS and I _see_ BS."

"The fox has a _bushy tail_ and _Bush tells_ lies and Fox trots."

The wordplay on this track is serious and if the tracks on his album are like this, it's going to be Nas' year.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 27, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> "I _watch_ CBS and I _see_ BS."
> 
> "The fox has a _bushy tail_ and _Bush tells_ lies and Fox trots."
> 
> The wordplay on this track is serious and if the tracks on his album are like this, it's going to be Nas' year.


Nasty Nas



----------------
Now playing: 
via


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nas already slayed this year. Props for the track Paul.

/fanman.


----------



## delirium (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 27, 2008)

That video's so ghetto I thought it was a parody. They're decent, kinda.


----------



## delirium (Jun 27, 2008)

Damn... I must be slippin' these days. I'm thinking these cats are dope.

Oh well.

/bumps Atlantis Rising


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 27, 2008)

The 90's did it better. 

/bumps PRT.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Jun 28, 2008)

What about Lil Wayne? Just trying to begin a conversation to know what other people think about the "Rapper Eater".


----------



## abstract (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## little nin (Jun 28, 2008)

new nas track is fire

@ del, they kinda nice i guess, i like their message though, beat needs _something_ but i just don't know what it is


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 28, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Yeah, it's called "We On" and it's on the mixtape. His debut album will be called _Troubles of the World_, but I don't think it has a release date yet.



it was suppose to be another track, besides We On, I'll look into it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 28, 2008)

So...

Somobe, anyone?


----------



## Batman (Jun 28, 2008)

little nin said:


> @ del, they kinda nice i guess, i like their message though, beat needs _something_ but i just don't know what it is



That's the same feeling I got. Like it was just to the left of being nice.


----------



## Zephos (Jun 28, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> [YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blxF1aRuunc]Nas - Sly Fox[/YOUTUBE]
> The track is hot.



This was a long time coming.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 28, 2008)

It may come as a surprise to some, but I'm really looking forward to Nas' new album.


----------



## Styles (Jun 28, 2008)

Nas>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Your favorite rapper and your favorite rapper's favorite rapper.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 28, 2008)

lmfao. I gotta join this discussion, 'cause I love Rap & Hip Hop.

BTW to me Lil Wayne is decent. I only really like Pop Bottles and Duffle Bag Boy as the song he was in, but I don't necessarily like him alot.

Tell me is Nas good? I am that much of a n00b as to not know who he is


----------



## Zephos (Jun 29, 2008)

♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> Tell me is Nas good? I am that much of a n00b as to not know who he is


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 29, 2008)

♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> lmfao. I gotta join this discussion, 'cause I love Rap & Hip Hop.
> 
> BTW to me Lil Wayne is decent. I only really like Pop Bottles and Duffle Bag Boy as the song he was in, but I don't necessarily like him alot.
> 
> Tell me is Nas good? I am that much of a n00b as to not know who he is



Idk. Was Michael Jordan a good basketball player? I am that much of a n00b as to not know who he is. 
















Just to put things in perspective.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 29, 2008)

Jay-Z sonned Noel Gallagher at the Glastonbury Festival.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 29, 2008)

So speaking of Nas, what's you guys' all time fav Nas track?


----------



## ayoz (Jun 29, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> So speaking of Nas, what's you guys' all time fav Nas track?


Nas - One Mic


----------



## Gunners (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah I saw that shit, Jay-z merked them, jumped up little shit looking down at hip hop.


----------



## Batman (Jun 29, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> So speaking of Nas, what's you guys' all time fav Nas track?



Nas is like, Heaven, NY State of mind, made you look, and countless others. It's hard for me to qualify one over another. He's got so many classics.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 29, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Jay-Z sonned Noel Gallagher at the Glastonbury Festival.



What happened?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 29, 2008)

> What happened?



_If it ain’t broke don’t fix it. If you start to break it then people aren’t going to go. I’m sorry, but Jay-Z? No chance. Glastonbury has a tradition of guitar music and even when they throw the odd curve ball in on a Sunday night you go ‘Kylie Minogue?’ I don’t know about it. But I’m not having hip-hop at Glastonbury. It’s wrong._

That was said 

As a very wise man once said: Hov responded.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 29, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Jay-Z sonned Noel Gallagher at the Glastonbury Festival.



yeah boy, that was sick haha

Lupes set blew Jay-Zs away though IMO, that was whoresome.


----------



## Zephos (Jun 29, 2008)

Jio said:


> _If it ain’t broke don’t fix it. If you start to break it then people aren’t going to go. I’m sorry, but Jay-Z? No chance. Glastonbury has a tradition of guitar music and even when they throw the odd curve ball in on a Sunday night you go ‘Kylie Minogue?’ I don’t know about it. But I’m not having hip-hop at Glastonbury. It’s wrong._
> 
> That was said
> 
> Link removed Hov responded.



I've always thought Jay was overrated and not worth the throne of hip hop he sits on (he's still good), but shit, here's your crown man, score one for the genre.

EDIT: lol at all the butthurt anglophiles in the comments.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 29, 2008)

speaking of Jay, 9th Wonder's remix to Lucifer is Fuckin' Fire !

my fav all-time Nas track would have to be 'I Gave You Power'


----------



## LayZ (Jun 29, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> my fav all-time Nas track would have to be 'I Gave You Power'



Seconded.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 29, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> yeah boy, that was sick haha
> 
> Lupes set blew Jay-Zs away though IMO, that was whoresome.


Lupe had so much energy, he was even skipping with the microphone cord lol.



Zephos said:


> EDIT: lol at all the butthurt anglophiles in the comments.


I might reply to some of them later. I like a bit of banter on YouTube.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah I was blown away by the energy when he opened up, mental.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2008)

Anyone got a vid of Lupe's performance, then?


----------



## Mori` (Jun 30, 2008)

if you can see it here

http://www.bbc.co.uk/glastonbury/2008/artists/lupefiasco/

that'll be the best you are going to find, if not,


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2008)

Lol. 'This content isn't available at the moment.'

Heh, just little over a minute in, but that's some fucking energy. XD


----------



## mow (Jun 30, 2008)

I may hate the dude but id be a damn liar if i said that that gig wasnt fucking fire.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2008)

He looks weird without glasses, though. 

And why d'ya hate Lupe, Moemoe?


----------



## Batman (Jun 30, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> speaking of Jay, 9th Wonder's remix to Lucifer is Fuckin' Fire !



I'm still mad that he and Little brother parted ways. People say that they're sounding better than without him. I say those people are either haters or deaf free to their opinion.

The Minstrel Show >>>> Getback

about lupe:
Everytime I see him perform daydream he's skippin around. Totally different feeling I got from whenever I listen to the recorded song. But there's no denying that he brings the energy.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 30, 2008)

Batman said:


> I'm still mad that he and Little brother parted ways. People say that they're sounding better than without him. I say those people are either haters or deaf free to their opinion.
> 
> The Minstrel Show >>>> Getback



QFT.  What kind of people are you talking to?


----------



## Batman (Jun 30, 2008)

LayZ said:


> QFT.  What kind of people are you talking to?



I dunno wut its about man. It's people that I usually have similar taste in music with, but on this we clash.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 1, 2008)

This is kinda old, but interesting. "Official" AMV music video


On 9th Wonder:
Apparently he has another collab with Murs coming this year.


----------



## azuken (Jul 1, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> This is kinda old, but interesting. "Official" AMV music video
> 
> 
> On 9th Wonder:
> Apparently he has another collab with Murs coming this year.



That whole graduation video thing was bad ass. All of them.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 1, 2008)

Could someone UL me Murs' stuff?


----------



## Styles (Jul 1, 2008)

zzzz Like half of Nas' album leaked already.. 

Here are some new tracks.

Link removed
You Can't Stop Us Now

Link removed
Queens Get The Money

Link removed
Breathe

Cop his album JULY 15TH!


----------



## Perverse (Jul 1, 2008)

Batman said:


> I'm still mad that he and Little brother parted ways. People say that they're sounding better than without him. I say those people are either haters or deaf free to their opinion.
> 
> The Minstrel Show >>>> Getback



No doubt; The Getback sucked ass, I thought. Yeah, I have no idea why they decided to part ways with 9th Wonder, the guy is an absolute genius. Their loss, I suppose. I'll just have to ignore the Getback and look at the rest of their catalogue.


----------



## mow (Jul 2, 2008)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn. anyone her peeping Shad? I just got his record The Old Prince and it's dope as hell



pimping this later toinght. quality soulful hiphop.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 2, 2008)

If you're pimping it, I'll get to it. Especially since you said "quality soulful hiphop."


----------



## Nuzzie (Jul 2, 2008)

K-OS is amazing


----------



## Bass (Jul 2, 2008)

Has anyone heard about this guy, Charles Hamilton?

Pretty entertaining.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 2, 2008)

Legacy_Warrior said:


> zzzz Like half of Nas' album leaked already..
> 
> Here are some new tracks.
> 
> ...



Props!

More leaks:

We're Not Alone

Testify

Make The World Go Round

America

And these some tracks which leaked a few days ago:

Sly Fox

Fried Chicken


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2008)

Stop with the leaked tracks!!!!!!!!

I just want the full album, it's not out yet right? :\


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 2, 2008)

Nope, but it'll most likely be leaked by the end of the week. I can't just hold back like that, I need to listen to every track straight away. It does kinda take away from the album experience though.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 2, 2008)

Mael said:


> If you're pimping it, I'll get to it. Especially since you said "quality soulful hiphop."



That's exactly why I'm also getting it.


----------



## KushyKage (Jul 2, 2008)

Im coppin Tech N9ne's new 2 CD shit, this dude can probably out-skill any one on rap techs..


----------



## delirium (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah, Tech 9 has one of my favorite styles out there.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Nope, but it'll most likely be leaked by the end of the week. I can't just hold back like that, I need to listen to every track straight away. It does kinda take away from the album experience though.


It does take away from the album.
If I listen to the leaked tracks, I'll end up skipping them when listening to the album...:|


----------



## jkingler (Jul 2, 2008)

> Im coppin Tech N9ne's new 2 CD shit, this dude can probably out-skill any one on rap techs..





> Yeah, Tech 9 has one of my favorite styles out there.


I hope you guys have ULs ready as soon as you namedrop a cat you like, since you know if I don't already have what you're talking about, I'm gonna ask for it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow, Moe wasn't lying when he said Shad was fuckin' nice. Just heard his Old Prince album a few times over, can't believe this guy flew under my radar (and most everyone else's it seems). 
Dope MC, dope production .. fantastic album. I'll be looking out for this dude in future.


----------



## mow (Jul 3, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Wow, Moe wasn't lying when he said Shad was fuckin' nice. Just heard his Old Prince album a few times over, can't believe this guy flew under my radar (and most everyone else's it seems).
> Dope MC, dope production .. fantastic album. I'll be looking out for this dude in future.



aint it? ive been bumping it at least 10 times since yesterday. every line and tune is fiiiyah. It's his 2nd release, his first is _When This Is Over_. IF you manage to get your hands on it let me know. in the meantime i'm upping the _Old Prince_ for the folks here


----------



## LayZ (Jul 3, 2008)

mow said:


> in the meantime i'm upping the _Old Prince_ for the folks here



Hook me up, please.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 3, 2008)

Hook me up with that, moe.


----------



## mow (Jul 3, 2008)

cop it guys.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yooooo who's heard the new Blue Sky Black Death !!.. eleven-track instrumental pure fuckin' dopeness. _Late Night Cinema_ .. hear it!


----------



## jkingler (Jul 4, 2008)

Pimp it, then. 

/may already have it; not sure, as organization and endless queues = nightmarish, as of late


----------



## Perverse (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah I heard the new BSBD. It was pretty cool, I thought. Got a bit bored at times though, to be honest.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 4, 2008)

*KMT* then you didn't hear it right. jk

Give it another listen.  What shall I upload it on, Sharebee?


----------



## Perverse (Jul 4, 2008)

I might give it another listen, yeah. I haven't listened to any hip-hop for about a month, actually, but the last few days I've gotten back into it. Aesop Rock, Murs, Shad, Aeon Grey. Goooood shit.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 4, 2008)

A month eh, it seems like forever the last time I've listened to as much hip-hop as I have in the last week .. I never get tired of the classics but it's been good to hear a lot of promising shiyite from just this year alone.


----------



## c_wong428 (Jul 5, 2008)

Speed Law by Mos Def......


fuuuuuuuuuccccccccckkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 5, 2008)

Uyama Hiroto is just so hard to find.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 5, 2008)

Del Tha Funkee Homosapien: where do I start?


----------



## mow (Jul 5, 2008)

_I Wish My Brother George Was Here_ then _Both Sides Of The Brain_

Do not listen to _11th Hour_. I repeat. Do NOT listen to _11th Hour_. _11th Hour_ is not canon. kinda like The Ultimates Vol. 3 and Coldplay's _X&Y_. _11th Hour_ does not exist. anyone who tells you o listen to it should be killed with fire


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 5, 2008)

mow said:


> _I Wish My Brother George Was Here_ then _Both Sides Of The Brain_
> 
> Do not listen to _11th Hour_. I repeat. Do NOT listen to _11th Hour_. _11th Hour_ is not canon. kinda like The Ultimates Vol. 3 and Coldplay's _X&Y_. _11th Hour_ does not exist. anyone who tells you o listen to it should be killed with fire


 
It's good people like you are here to help me, I found an 11th Hour link.  That was close.  I heard him on Handsome Boy Modeling School and I was like... holy fuck, who is this man.  I knew del was a "quite possibly sexual dreams with him" fanatic, so I was interested.  

He has such a wonderful style; if I had to slap something on it, I'd put somewhere in between melodic, bouncy and whimsical, but without really being empty.  I love it, and that's only from 3 tracks.  

Thanks, moe. <3


----------



## jkingler (Jul 5, 2008)

Don't forget Deltron 3030, mow.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, Moe. 

Also:


----------



## mow (Jul 5, 2008)

every whore and their mother raves about Deltron 3030 neglecting Del's old material. Del's old shit was just as good and possibly better.


----------



## delirium (Jul 5, 2008)

> I knew del was a "quite possibly sexual dreams with him" fanatic, so I was interested.



Yes. Now you know why I originally called myself del earium. Half for the Sandman character and half for the mic ripper.

My personal favorite is Future Development. It seems to get the least talk out of all his albums but it came out right before 3030. So it's somewhere in between the futuristic space age rap of 3030 and the fun hip hop of his older albums. You get the best of both world IMO.


----------



## c_wong428 (Jul 6, 2008)

mow said:


> every whore and their mother raves about Deltron 3030 neglecting Del's old material. Del's old shit was just as good and possibly better.




Agree, Wish My Brother & Bad Side shit over most of what came out of 3030, 3030 was good but its so depressing and slow.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 6, 2008)

mow said:


> _I Wish My Brother George Was Here_ then _Both Sides Of The Brain_
> 
> Do not listen to _11th Hour_. I repeat. Do NOT listen to _11th Hour_. _11th Hour_ is not canon. kinda like The Ultimates Vol. 3 and Coldplay's _X&Y_. _11th Hour_ does not exist. anyone who tells you o listen to it should be killed with fire



11th Hour? Stop making shit up Del hasn't released an album in years.


----------



## mow (Jul 6, 2008)

I stand muchly corrected 

@JB. go to  mate. it'll unzip the folder for ya


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2008)

Rap, my favorite type of music. It's not like it was back in the 90s, but it's still going strong. This is one of my favorites right now. 

Lupe Fiasco - Paris Tokyo


----------



## Perverse (Jul 6, 2008)

Don't even talk about Lupe in front of moe. XD

I'm digging on Giant Panda at the moment actually, might pimp them. Anyone heard their album Fly School Reunion?


----------



## delirium (Jul 6, 2008)

If me and moe would actually continue that "Fresh" Hip Hop series Fly School Reunion probably would have been next. Tres really kills it with releases.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah they do. I've just been spinning Tres' latest, Shawn Jackson's _First Of All..._ It's not as chill as Y Society or Giant Panda, but it's good shit.

I love the Asian dude from Giant Panda. Like, that one song where he raps in English is so funny. "_How do I say? I RICH!_"

Cracks me up every time.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Don't even talk about Lupe in front of moe. XD
> 
> I'm digging on Giant Panda at the moment actually, might pimp them. Anyone heard their album Fly School Reunion?



lol, no, I haven't heard it yet. Do you have any songs from the album? To tell you the truth, I'm an old school rap fan, and rappers like Lupe and Talib Kweli are some of the rappers that I think keep it real, and rap just to rap, not just to make $$ and talk about how much money you have, when they probably don't, or how many girls they have. We don't need crap like Soulja Boy headlining rap. It's better to keep it real.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't love Lupe so much, but I'm a huge fan of Kweli. del and moe have been talking 'bout how they prefer Mos Def to Kweli. I prefer Talib, but I guess I haven't really heard as much Mos.

You like rappers who keep it real, check out J-Live. Dude is a public school teacher or something, but he has some sick wordplay. 

/waiting for del to affirm J-Live's win


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2008)

Perverse said:


> I don't love Lupe so much, but I'm a huge fan of Kweli. del and moe have been talking 'bout how they prefer Mos Def to Kweli. I prefer Talib, but I guess I haven't really heard as much Mos.
> 
> You like rappers who keep it real, check out J-Live. Dude is a public school teacher or something, but he has some sick wordplay.
> 
> /waiting for del to affirm J-Live's win




Man, don't even get me started on Live. Now he keeps it real, and yeah, I'm a big fan of Kweli too.

One of my favorites.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 6, 2008)

You know J-Live? I like you already. XD

I don't dig that much Snoop or Dre, unless I'm riding with my friends. Then we crank up _The Next Episode_. 

I'll send you a link to Giant Panda. Give that shit a spin.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2008)

Perverse said:


> You know J-Live? I like you already. XD
> 
> I don't dig that much Snoop or Dre, unless I'm riding with my friends. Then we crank up _The Next Episode_.
> 
> I'll send you a link to Giant Panda. Give that shit a spin.



Course I know Live.  lol

Now when I'm in the right mood, or I'm relaxing at the crib, I pop in something like Gin and Juice, or even some Dirty South like Outkast. And I'll take you up that link on Giant Panda.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 6, 2008)

Sent, and added on MSN.

Yeah, the MD loves Outkast. I still don't dig 'em all that much, but whatever man.

If you got something you feel like sharing, don't hesitate; also, you might like to join the pimp-list (see the Music Pimping sub-section) and all that if you feel like getting some new music into your system.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Sent, and added on MSN.
> 
> Yeah, the MD loves Outkast. I still don't dig 'em all that much, but whatever man.
> 
> If you got something you feel like sharing, don't hesitate; also, you might like to join the pimp-list (see the Music Pimping sub-section) and all that if you feel like getting some new music into your system.



All right, I'm going to add you as well. And I'll share, that's guaranteed. And I'll check out the pimp list.


----------



## mow (Jul 6, 2008)

delirium said:


> If me and moe would actually continue that "Fresh" Hip Hop series Fly School Reunion probably would have been next. Tres really kills it with releases.



Della; you break every damn azn stereotype of your peoples being hardworking, diligant and shit .


----------



## jkingler (Jul 6, 2008)

Moe; you break every damn blacc stereotype of your peoples being blacc.

/wants Giant Panda

/wonders what a hip-hop tribute to Wall-E would be like


----------



## Zephos (Jul 6, 2008)

3030 is better than My Brother George, No Need For Alarm, and Future Development.

sry hth


----------



## delirium (Jul 6, 2008)

del in general just fucks shit up. I can listen to any one of those and easily place him top 15.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 7, 2008)

Jean Grae's new album is pretty tight.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2008)

I just have to say, I found this song a few days ago. I haven't heard this in awhile. Anyone remember the Dogg Pound? Now this is from back in the day.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 7, 2008)

Dub, flip some J-live my way?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2008)

Let me help you out.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 7, 2008)

Has anyone here seen J-Live live? I don't think or know if he's ever come to England.. I've heard great things though.


----------



## delirium (Jul 7, 2008)

To see him cut a record and rhyme at the same time? Yeah, I definitely gotta see him at least once.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2008)

It'd be nice to see J-Live spit a rhyme. I wonder when his next album will come out.


----------



## King (Jul 7, 2008)

This song is fucking intelligent.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=lX5qCQBZjcs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I was bumping that a lot in '04.

"So much cleavage and ass-crack, if pussy was stock it would plummet on the NASDAQ"


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2008)

Excellent fucking song. I'm really digging this track as well. Another Kweli hit.


----------



## King (Jul 7, 2008)

Talib Kweli reigns over at least 90% of the rappers out/active today.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2008)

Agreed. Saigon's right behind Kweli. 

This proves it.


----------



## King (Jul 7, 2008)

Saigon definitely has nice hooks here and there, but when the hell is his album coming out? Probably never, unfortunately.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2008)

King said:


> Saigon definitely has nice hooks here and there, but when the hell is his album coming out? Probably never, unfortunately.



Kind of like Lil Jon and his Crunk Rock album.


----------



## Bass (Jul 7, 2008)

King said:


> but when the hell is his album coming out?



It's going to be a dual release and come packaged with a copy of Detox.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 7, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> Dub, flip some J-live my way?


In your inbox shortly, mate.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 7, 2008)

My way, too, just in case I don't have it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 7, 2008)

Did anybody catch Nas new video, for Hero?


----------



## Rule (Jul 7, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Did anybody catch Nas new video, for Hero?



Nah, what is the best MC in the game do in the video?

BTW, who heard "SLY Fox?" Nas totally ETHERED Fox and other.


----------



## Rule (Jul 7, 2008)

Never mind I just seen it!!! NAS IS THE BEST!!

queens get the money-good
can't stop us now-good
breathe-very dope
we make the wold go round-could be worse
hero-dope
america-dope, 
sly fox-very dope
testify-very dope
N.I.G.G.E.R.-very dope
louis farrakhan-dope
fried chicken-very dope
project roach-dope
yall my ^ (use bro)-good
We're not alone-really dope
black president-dope.
i'm buying...

Summer Time is NAS time~~~


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 7, 2008)

Rule said:


> Nah, what is the best MC in the game do in the video?
> 
> BTW, who heard "SLY Fox?" Nas totally ETHERED Fox and other.


Yeah, I posted it last week. It's one of my favourite tracks from the album.

--

*Music Video:* Nas (Feat. Keri Hilson) - Hero



Nice video, another favourite track from the album..


----------



## Rule (Jul 7, 2008)

Nas is the best!!!

Hell I seen the video on 106 and park Some body must of fell asleep at the wheel cause I don't know how real hip-hop got in between the bull.


----------



## azuken (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey guys, going on a 13 hour car drive, Need some new music to listen to, suggest some stuff, or pimp me some stuff. I would really love if you could pimp me some stuff by sunday (Thats like 5 or 6 days).

If you pimp me something, or suggest some real good shit, Ill pimp some drums and bass stuff.


What else has been up around these parts?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2008)

I got something for you. It's not rap, but a lot of rappers have been using his beats. Find some Grover Washington Jr., and listen to it in the car. It helps you chillax.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 8, 2008)

@azuken: Search Soweto Kinch on What.cd. I'm spinning his album _Conversations with the Unseen_ at the moment, it's good shit. Dude is a saxophonist, but he also raps on some tracks.


----------



## azuken (Jul 8, 2008)

If you can get me anything by:
Jax
The Sound Providers
Shaya
Autolect


----------



## KushyKage (Jul 8, 2008)

Rule said:


> Never mind I just seen it!!! NAS IS THE BEST!!
> 
> queens get the money-good
> can't stop us now-good
> ...



..O's to sell soap, but nas verse pretty...


----------



## mow (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

Statik Selektah & Q-Tip: The Look Of Love (Hip-Hop Is Alive)

Posting my request here too, hopefully one of you guys have it.
I lost it when I cleaned my CPU...


----------



## DideeKawaii (Jul 8, 2008)

Yo Nas new Album's a classic for, for real this time. The album is way too solid. Like, wow.


----------



## King (Jul 9, 2008)

@Skeets. I searched for that and already found for dead links. If I do find anything, I'll peep you a PM.

----

Nas will totally ether any MC in the game today.

Also, did anyone catch what Kanye posted on his blog a couple days ago? Apparently, right after Amy Crackhouse made that comment, Jay-Z made a comment, and Kanye posted a blog saying "Nas is the best MC ever!". 

Possible subliminal diss to Jay.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 9, 2008)

King said:


> Also, did anyone catch what Kanye posted on his blog a couple days ago? Apparently, right after Amy Crackhouse made that comment, Jay-Z made a comment, and Kanye posted a blog saying "Nas is the best MC ever!".
> 
> Possible subliminal diss to Jay.


I miss high school too.


----------



## delirium (Jul 9, 2008)

> Nas will totally ether any MC in the game today.



Isn't that redundant?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2008)

Nas vs. Aesop

Go.


----------



## azuken (Jul 9, 2008)

Nas x1000000


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2008)

Ah, I'm still thinking about it right now. I just checked this out. Now this is some hot shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2008)

azuken said:


> Nas x1000000



Have you ever even fucking heard Aesop?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2008)

I've never hears of Aesop myself, until I typed his name on youtube and listened to a couple of his songs. He's got some crazy flow.


----------



## furious styles (Jul 9, 2008)

Aes is good but a special kind of mc. Most people aren't going to dig that heavy of wordplay and just the absurd speed. He busts so deep into metaphorical shit that he looses a lot of dudes. I don't think you can really compare him and Nas, because they are both radically different (but probably just about the best at what they do).


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 9, 2008)

It's not that Aesop raps super fast, he's just rapping with a mouth full of marbles now.


Edit: For all the talk Aesop gets, no one ever mentions Sage Francis.


----------



## azuken (Jul 9, 2008)

I love aesop. but nas just comes harder. Its 2 differnt styles of rap. You got the east coast gangster style versus white boy rapping.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> It's not that Aesop raps super fast, he's just rapping with a mouth full of marbles now.
> 
> 
> Edit: For all the talk Aesop gets, no one ever mentions Sage Francis.



Sage is quite orsum as well. Hell, most of the hip-hop pimped around these parts (MOST, shit like Fifty and Wayne not counting) is great. Buck 65 doesn't get his due props, either. Nor do most artists, as there are so fucking many that mentioning them all is a gigantic task. Love 'em all none the less.

Plus, you do get props for (if I recall correctly) pimping Grayskul - Bloody Radio. Great shit.


----------



## delirium (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll take Nas 9 times outta 10.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 9, 2008)

Link's not working for me, Azu. Halp.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 9, 2008)

I throw on Ass n Titties and this is the first thread I see.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 10, 2008)

Aesop Rock, for sure. But I'm into the esoteric shit.

Sage Francis is pretty cool, for sure. _Human the Death Dance_ was tight.


----------



## furious styles (Jul 10, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Aesop Rock, for sure. But I'm into the esoteric shit.
> 
> Sage Francis is pretty cool, for sure. _Human the Death Dance_ was tight.



If you thought HtDD was sick, check out Personal Journals.


----------



## azuken (Jul 10, 2008)

Try this for the gym class heroes:

[DLMURL="http://sharebee.com/a97cf259"]Patches from the quilt[/DLMURL]


----------



## Green Lantern (Jul 10, 2008)

Every single one of those links is down


----------



## jkingler (Jul 10, 2008)

Yep. XD Very dead.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 10, 2008)

Probably a dumb question, but it was bugging me. Where would you put N.W.A? Intelligent or Un-Intelligent?


----------



## azuken (Jul 10, 2008)

checked this one:

How


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 10, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Probably a dumb question, but it was bugging me. Where would you put N.W.A? Intelligent or Un-Intelligent?



With Ice Cube or without.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 10, 2008)

Either/Or............


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nas over Aesop any day for me.


----------



## King (Jul 10, 2008)

What do you guys think of Prodigy from Mobb Deep?


----------



## Orofan (Jul 10, 2008)

*My new song*

PEEP!!!!!!!!!!

So this is what they do in their free time


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 10, 2008)

*New Nas Interview With Complex Magazine*



> *Complex: Kanye says that you are the greatest rapper of all time. How does it make you feel when people call Lil’ Wayne the best rapper alive?*
> 
> Nas: Oh man, good. I only feel weird when you’re saying that about me. I think Kanye West saved rap. I think Lil’ Wayne is showing there is a future for all kinds of artists to continue doing this. You know, I love it.
> 
> ...


Moe, Kanye saved hip-hop. xD


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 10, 2008)

King said:


> What do you guys think of Prodigy from Mobb Deep?



He needs a bodyguard.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 10, 2008)

King said:


> What do you guys think of Prodigy from Mobb Deep?



I only heard him spit on License to Kill with Papoose, and his verses were decent.


----------



## King (Jul 10, 2008)

Prodigy has some nice shit back in the day.

@UMC. Nas is King in the hip-hop world these days.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yup this year is Nas, last year was Lupe.  :>


----------



## DA Dave (Jul 10, 2008)

King said:


> What do you guys think of Prodigy from Mobb Deep?



He fell off for a minute but his recent _Return of the Mac_ mixtape and _H.N.I.C._ Album were hard.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2008)

Check this out. I just made this video. LL on The Show Soundtrack.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 10, 2008)

Joe Budden rapping about the current state of hip-hop. Listen.

Joe Budden - Who (Part 1)
Joe Budden - Who (Part 2)


----------



## Bass (Jul 10, 2008)

Budden is always nice.

QUICK QUESTION, EVERYONE!

Ready? Who is Jay Electronica? I saw a video of Mos Def doing a tribute to this guy in front of an orchestra so I assumed he was dead or something but then I find out that he did production on some really recent songs.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't know much about him either.  But I'm going to see him, Nas, and Kweli on the 29th!


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 11, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Joe Budden rapping about the current state of hip-hop. Listen.
> 
> Joe Budden - Who (Part 1)
> Joe Budden - Who (Part 2)



Haven't been paying any attention to hiphop for past 2 years already, got too bored with it, but along with Nas and the roots, I always make time for Buddens.  Track is fire, completely captures the way I feel about hiphop, Buddens is truth.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 11, 2008)

Bass said:


> Budden is always nice.
> 
> QUICK QUESTION, EVERYONE!
> 
> Ready? Who is Jay Electronica? I saw a video of Mos Def doing a tribute to this guy in front of an orchestra so I assumed he was dead or something but then I find out that he did production on some really recent songs.


He's a newcomer to the game (both an emcee and a producer). He's been praised by several established artists, including Nas and Mos Def. Nas' album opener, _Queens Get the Money_, is one of his recent productions. I believe he's married to Erykah Badu, if that matters. I'm not that familiar with his work, but I've seen his name on a lot of hip-hop boards.


----------



## azuken (Jul 11, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> He's a newcomer to the game (both an emcee and a producer). He's been praised by several established artists, including Nas and Mos Def. Nas' album opener, _Queens Get the Money_, is one of his recent productions. I believe he's married to Erykah Badu, if that matters. I'm not that familiar with his work, but I've seen his name on a lot of hip-hop boards.



That is really nice. I like it alot. He needs an album.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 11, 2008)

I've heard good shit about Jay Electronica, but I've never actually heard his music.

Budden needs to go ahead and drop an album already. His Mood Muzik tapes are like album replacements these days.


----------



## azuken (Jul 11, 2008)

seriously ill pimp the one cd i just got.


----------



## King (Jul 11, 2008)

I was gunna make a thread on this but just said fuck it.

-------
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1820148,00.html

Time Magazine: *"Lil Wayne is Bob Dylanesque."*

Time Magazine actually has the nerve to compare a mediocre attempt of a rapper to someone legendary as Bob Dylan. I don't know whether or not you people have ever heard Bob Dylan, but you could say this - Bob Dylan : Folk Music, Michael Jackson: Pop Music, meaning he's the best in his category.

The author of the article goes on to say this is exact thing. "On Phone Home, he rhymes like E.T., and throughout, he stammers, intentionally misses beats...." So the author is pretty much saying by Wayne rhyming like a spaced out alien from nowhere, stammering continuously on each song and intentionally missing beats which creates a lack of flow, he is the best rapper alive. 

All I have to say to that is that the article is a lulz article and if you honestly believe Lil Wayne to be over the likes of Andre 3000, Mos Def, Talib Kweli, Immortal Technique, Eminem, Jay-Z, Nas, GZA, Raekwon, Common, Q-Tip, Pharoahe Monch, Rakim, KRS-One or MF Doom, then you must have shit for brains. imo.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 11, 2008)

It was posted in the other Wayne thread. What the fuck does TIME magazine know about hip-hop anyway? 

And I thought you were a Wayne fan before?


----------



## jkingler (Jul 11, 2008)

lols @ Bass' query, since JE's released a tape called "Jay Electronica - What The F.ck Is A Jay Electronica"


> I've heard good shit about Jay Electronica, but I've never actually heard his music.
> 
> Budden needs to go ahead and drop an album already. His Mood Muzik tapes are like album replacements these days.


Jay Electronica is solid. And I agree about Budden. He's better than most dudes with contracts these days. Which is likely why he won't get a decent contract, which is likely why he won't just put out an album, which is part of why mainstream people don't know about him, ... /drifts into circularity


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 11, 2008)

Budden is supposed to have an album out this year on Koch. If he can't drop an album on Koch he's hopeless.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh, he got released from Def Jam? His beef with Jay was the whole problem.


----------



## azuken (Jul 11, 2008)

Im tired of my friends and thier hip-hop standings.... We were chillen rolling in my car, and the first thing they go for on my ipod was the little wayne. Then they asked me why i didnt have lollipop. I cringed, then tried to play something i like a little more, more intelligent. Started with some mac dre. Didnt even try the Talib Kweli or Aesop Rock.


Edit: It dosent help they are 16... and im 18. I like them young.


----------



## King (Jul 12, 2008)

@azuken. I know exactly what you're saying. Everyone around me listens to Lil Wayne and that's really it.

Remember when this song was extremely popular back a few years ago? Camron's verse was actually good.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=fyN0gA2qf78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cax (Jul 12, 2008)

That fat shit bone crusher has the worst lines ive ever heard and looking at him for more then 3 secs in that video makes me wanna just smash my monitor


----------



## King (Jul 12, 2008)

fuck his verse. the beat is hyphy and cam's and jada's verses were good on this one.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 13, 2008)

Jada doesn't get enough shine in this thread. I've liked that guy steady for about 4 years.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 13, 2008)

The only thing he's done that gets him props across the board is Checkmate. Which is a great diss track, of course. One of the best. But he's put out a lot more quality stuff than that, so it's a shame he's only known for that track.

P.S. Feel free to pimp his other stuff, Shawn. Show us the product of 4 years of fandom.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 13, 2008)

I might do that sometime next week. Probably hafta be a mixtape though, he's only released the one album. Maybe I'll make my own Jada tape from my favourite tracks.

Checkmate was OK, but he had a fuckton of diss tracks about 50. Him and Styles P absolutely ripped Curtis to shreds. _Time's Up_ = greatest Jadakiss track of all time.


----------



## King (Jul 13, 2008)

Jada's had two albums and his third is coming out this year. He's had two albums with LOX and a shitload of wonderful mixtapes.

Also, did you know that it's been rumored that back in the day, Jadakiss actually wrote some lines for both cd's of Biggie?


----------



## Perverse (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot about Kiss The Game Goodbye.

I never enjoyed the LOX as a group, much preferred their solo work.


----------



## Yosha (Jul 13, 2008)

King said:


> Also, did you know that it's been rumored that back in the day, Jadakiss actually wrote some lines for both cd's of Biggie?


I doubt it. I mean, it just sounds improbable.


----------



## Cax (Jul 13, 2008)

^Alot of shit seems improbable son. 

And ye, checkmate, holy fuck .. best diss ever


----------



## Yosha (Jul 13, 2008)

yeah, word.

I am sick of 50 trying to rip on people about snitchin, being fake, etc. When he is nearly the same.

Has paper trail leaked yet?


----------



## DA Dave (Jul 13, 2008)

LOX have had a shit load of bangers.

Jada alone is on the God tier of rappers with on point lyrics


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 13, 2008)

Masanari said:


> yeah, word.
> 
> I am sick of 50 trying to rip on people about snitchin, being fake, etc. When he is nearly the same.
> 
> Has paper trail leaked yet?



50, meh. He was better when he made Get Rich or Die Trying and The Massacre. Curtis could have been much better. There was only a few songs that caught my interest, like Ayo Technology, I get money, Straight to the Bank, Amusement Park, Come and Go, and My gun Go off, and also I Still Kill. The Massacre was the best IMO, but his first had Many Men, and Many Men is one kick ass track.


----------



## Zephos (Jul 13, 2008)

Masanari said:


> How can a man talk about being hood when he pretty much got preme locked up, put a restraining order on tah, and live in connecticut? Jada sums it up in checkmate.



I take it you haven't actually been to a Connecticut city.


----------



## Yosha (Jul 13, 2008)

I take it you do not know where 50 is from or where he lives in Connecticut. Are you slow?


----------



## Perverse (Jul 13, 2008)

I just realised TV off True Live's album got loads of radio airplay a few years back, I just didn't know it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 13, 2008)

Masanari said:


> I take it you do not know where 50 is from or where he lives in Connecticut. Are you slow?



Of course he lives in Conneticut. Do people expect him to just stay in the hood?

Anyway, 50 fell way off. I'll admit, he was hot back in 03. Get rich or die trying was a hot album, you cant deny that. After that, it all went downhill, to the point where I dont even listen to his music anymore. He thinks record sales=quality of music. He thinks that nobody in the south is on his level, judging from his comments on 106&park. 50 and g-unit have become trash and repetitive. They rap about the same thing over and over. They have no creativity in their music.


----------



## delirium (Jul 13, 2008)

What?! He don't live in the hood? How's he keepin it real then?!?!


----------



## Yosha (Jul 13, 2008)

He can't so he needs to stop talking like he is. Same thing happened to cassidy and the whole thing with gillie. I don't make the rules I just regurtitate them.


----------



## DA Dave (Jul 13, 2008)

What happened with Cassidy and gillie?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 14, 2008)

FLESH-N-BONE IS OUT OF JAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Pics for proof.

Courtesy of BTNHBoard.


----------



## mow (Jul 14, 2008)

he looks kinda black.


----------



## King (Jul 14, 2008)

I actually live 30 - 45 min away from 50 Cent depending on the highway you take, but I don't live in the rich area.

Can someone please explain to me why people are bagging on him actually living in a huge fucking house in CT? I mean, with all that money, do people just expect him to stay in the hood?


----------



## Yosha (Jul 14, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> What happened with Cassidy and gillie?


long story


King said:


> I actually live 30 - 45 min away from 50 Cent depending on the highway you take, but I don't live in the rich area.
> 
> Can someone please explain to me why people are bagging on him actually living in a huge fucking house in CT? I mean, with all that money, do people just expect him to stay in the hood?


No, no one does. How about the man stays in new york? Why live in CT? Dont call yourself the king of new york and live in CT.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 14, 2008)

50... He really needs to get his shit together and make better music. He needs to do something like Get Rich or Die Trying again, or something like the first G-Unit album. After that, besides the Massacre, but that's just my opinion, he's started to suck.


----------



## ssaxamaphone (Jul 14, 2008)

I posted a remix I did to Lil Waynes "A Milli" in this forum, and I think it is WAY better than the original, anybody wanna check it out and post some feedback???


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 14, 2008)

No, if someone cared they would have posted in the thread you made when it was made, not a few days later.


I've been on a Del Tha Funkee Homosapien binge, if you couldn't tell by my set 
_If You Must, Jaw Gymnastics, Miles To Go, Hoodz Come In Dozens_, and _The Wacky World Of Rapid Transit_ are all awesome tracks.


----------



## King (Jul 14, 2008)

People have wrong opinions on 50 Cent.


----------



## KushyKage (Jul 14, 2008)

so what you sayin? Jay-Z aint the best to ever do it, bullshit. Biggie was before Jay-Z and he was king on that hustle an flow tip.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 14, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> What happened with Cassidy and gillie?


Basically, Cassidy said he's the king of Philly and didn't acknowledge Gillie as a big player, so Gillie exposed him and said that Cassidy doesn't come to the hood.


----------



## Zephos (Jul 14, 2008)

Masanari said:


> I take it you do not know where 50 is from or where he lives in Connecticut. Are you slow?



I take it you didn't read your own post?
Because that is not what you said.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Jul 15, 2008)

Can anyone tell me when Blu's new album is dropping?
All I heard is that its coming out this year.
Anyone got a closer date then that?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 15, 2008)

ParkingLot_PIMP said:


> Can anyone tell me when Blu's new album is dropping?
> All I heard is that its coming out this year.
> Anyone got a closer date then that?



anyone got any info on the album?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey, has anybody heard about this new upcoming rapper named Asher Roth? He's pretty impressive. Alot of people have cosigned him, sayin he's the next big thing. He's white, by the way. He even impressed Jay z. I'll post a link in a while.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 15, 2008)

"He even impressed Jay z. I'll post a link in a while."

Since when has Jay ever been an expert on Talent? 
Saying that Jay was impressed is just to build up hype for another Papoose....
Might not sound so fair, but we'll see how long it takes for this dude to drop an LP.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 15, 2008)

Skeets said:


> "He even impressed Jay z. I'll post a link in a while."
> 
> Since when has Jay ever been an expert on Talent?
> Saying that Jay was impressed is just to build up hype for another *Papoose*....
> Might not sound so fair, but we'll see how long it takes for this dude to drop an LP.



What's that supposed to mean. 

Also, this is the shit.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=No7jdP2A0N0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 15, 2008)

What? Just think about Papoose for a quick second and you'll get the analogy.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 15, 2008)

Skeets said:


> What? Just think about Papoose for a quick second and you'll get the analogy.



Unsigned is what comes to my mind first. 

It sounded like you were saying Papoose sucks.


----------



## Freezy=senpei (Jul 15, 2008)

*new music*

hay i think i've been out dated with music 

can u guy n gals make me hip-hop/rap/rock playlist i can listen to while i workout


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 15, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Unsigned is what comes to my mind first.
> 
> It sounded like you were saying Papoose sucks.


Well he does suck, but that's just my opinion and not even the point I was making.
He's built on hype and hype alone. How long has he been out now? 
How many Studio albums has he dropped? 
He lives off of Mixtapes he drops that are built on his shitty beefs with other rappers.
He's the lowest of lows when it comes to rappers.

Every time I hear that a new guy is being praised by his peers and gets the tags "Next big thing" or "The real deal" I think of Papoose A.K.A Failure.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 15, 2008)

^Eddie rocks

I've never really listened to Papoose but I've heard some people say he's mediocre and other people say he's amazing.

anyway, can't remember if I've asked this or not but anyone ever heard of the Brothers Grimm?  It's Grym Reaper from Gravediggaz and his brother with Prince Paul on the beats.  They were declared best unsigned group of the year when it came out and Paul was quoted saying it's the best project he's ever worked on.  

Despite all that I can't find it anywhere, so can anyone help?


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 15, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> ^Eddie rocks
> 
> I've never really listened to Papoose but I've heard some people say he's mediocre and other people say he's amazing.
> 
> ...



I know what your talking about. I don't have that and good luck finding it. I would hit up a wu tang heads forum and ask them.


----------



## King (Jul 16, 2008)

I was just lurking in this thread going through random pages and read that moe actually dislikes Lupe Fiasco?


----------



## mow (Jul 16, 2008)

if i could eradicate one person from the face of earth, it would be him =D

followed instantly by the pope


----------



## King (Jul 16, 2008)

xD.

Lupe was goodness on the track _Daydreamin'_.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 16, 2008)

Daydreamin' mostly rocked because of the sample it took from I Monster's _Daydream In Blue_.

Who digs Percee P?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 16, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Well he does suck, but that's just my opinion and not even the point I was making.
> He's built on hype and hype alone. How long has he been out now?
> How many Studio albums has he dropped?
> He lives off of Mixtapes he drops that are built on his shitty beefs with other rappers.
> ...



"i stay high like the word we use to greet each other"

"hit you from behind the counter, im a counter puncher"

He's dropping at the end of the yearnah


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 16, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> ^Eddie rocks
> 
> I've never really listened to Papoose but I've heard some people say he's mediocre and other people say he's amazing.
> 
> ...



Poetic was mad nice.. but if you're talking about what I think you are, you most likely won't find it anywhere on the Internet, even for purchase. The guys at Wutang-Corp are probably your best bet though. [You probably won't get it, not to dishearten you lol]


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 16, 2008)

mow said:


> if i could eradicate one person from the face of earth, it would be him =D
> 
> followed instantly by the *pope*



 

Also, why the hell are emcees like Papoose and Lupe Fiasco called shit? I mean, accuse me of having low standards, but as long as there are people like fiddy, this guy will always be good. 

Also, Lupe is all around good, don't know whether we could say that about Papoose, but his flow, lyrics and contents are all good. What is it that you don't like about him?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah I've become a big fan of Too Poetic(RIP) lately so that's why I was looking for it.  Thanks for the suggestion though guys, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 17, 2008)

Why are people even talkin about 50 cent living in conneticut? Ur about 2 years to late on that...


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 17, 2008)

This is rasassinaton btw, idk if anyone remembers me.


----------



## Federer (Jul 17, 2008)

Eminem is my hiphop-idol. I consider him one of the Sannin. 

Pac, Biggie, Em.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 17, 2008)

Sabakukyu said:


> Eminem is my hiphop-idol. I consider him one of the Sannin.
> 
> Pac, Biggie, Em.


That's so wrong oh so so wrong...


----------



## LayZ (Jul 17, 2008)

Sabakukyu said:


> Eminem is my hiphop-idol. I consider him one of the Sannin.
> 
> Pac, Biggie, Em.


I guess that makes Em = Tsunade 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Because he's still alive


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 17, 2008)

Minus the racist tape, there's nothing wrong with Eminem. Have you listened to _Infinite_, Skeets?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 17, 2008)

Eminem's been appalling for the last five years or so.


----------



## delirium (Jul 17, 2008)

Infinite doesn't make him top 3


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 17, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Minus the racist tape, there's nothing wrong with Eminem. Have you listened to _Infinite_, Skeets?


Yes, yes I have. It came out pre 2000, A.K.A before he started falling into the "I don't care about him" category.


?<3 said:


> Infinite doesn't make him top 3



Wait. The other 2 aren't top 3 either...


Top 3. Lil Wayne, Lil Wayne, Lil Wayne.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 17, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Top 3. Lil Wayne, Lil Wayne, Lil Wayne.


Wrong. 

Lil Wayne, Birdman Jr., and Weezy F. Baby 
:rofl


----------



## delirium (Jul 17, 2008)

Both of you are wrong.

Top 5:

Dylan

Dylan

Dylan

Dylan & Dylan


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 17, 2008)

Eminem is allegedly in the studio working on a new album called King Matthers, which is suppose to drop at the end of the year, but I highly doubt drop at the end of the year.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 17, 2008)

?<3 said:


> Infinite doesn't make him top 3


I know, he's not even in my top 10 lol. My point is that he's a good rapper and considering that there's no universal top 3, you can't really knock Sabakukyu for his opinion. He didn't say Lil' Weezy, Soulja Boy and Yung berg.

Didn't you use the Rakim said if Eminem was black he'd be the GOAT argument once? 



Snake_108 said:


> Eminem's been appalling for the last five years or so.


The same can be said for a lot of good rappers, but that doesn't take anything away from what they've done or the music they've put out.


----------



## Bass (Jul 17, 2008)

Making a decent beat on an iPhone = just crazy


----------



## Federer (Jul 18, 2008)

Eminem is atleast TEN times better, than Little Wayne. I mean lollipop



Chris Rock: Nobodies arguing with Eminem, he curses his own mother, what would he say about a black guy like me.  

The rappers nowaday suck, only Kanye West has some decent skill and level. And maybe Papoose. I mean 50 "wanksta" cent, Lil. Wayne, Flo-rida, FAt joe, wtf????

I'm from Europe, so I don't know every rapper who's in the business right now.


----------



## little nin (Jul 18, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Minus the racist tape, there's nothing wrong with Eminem. Have you listened to _Infinite_, Skeets?


infinite! 


Sabakukyu said:


> Eminem is atleast TEN times better, than Little Wayne. I mean lollipop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


being from europe shouldn't matter, we have the internet! 

i don't rate kanye as a rapper in my books, beatswise he's haaaaaaaard though.



Bass said:


> Making a decent beat on an iPhone = just crazy


that's insane man lol


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 18, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Eminem is allegedly in the studio working on a new album called King Matthers, which is suppose to drop at the end of the year, but I highly doubt drop at the end of the year.



yea, everything gets pushed back nowadays. Looking forward to the album tho.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 18, 2008)

Sabakukyu said:


> Eminem is atleast TEN times better, than Little Wayne. I mean lollipop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And maybe Papoose? ...


----------



## cezec (Jul 18, 2008)

I have still yet to hear a nice track from papoose


----------



## King (Jul 18, 2008)

Eminem = Greatest Alive. imo.

Anyways, since we are/were on the subject, check this out.

Kaiba 9-HD


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 18, 2008)

*GZA - Paper Plate (50 Cent Diss)*


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 18, 2008)

King said:


> Eminem = Greatest Alive. imo.


Nah. That's Lil Wayne, he says so himself. It's got to be true.


Undercovermc said:


> *GZA - Paper Plate (50 Cent Diss)*


Not sure if I want to listen to it. It's GZA who I love, but it's a diss track...


----------



## King (Jul 18, 2008)

GZA's time has passed, in my time.

@Skeets. You seriously think Lil Wayne is the best rapper alive?


----------



## delirium (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh shit. He did that shit on some Labels, Animals type shit.

Gza doesn't sound has grimey as he used to but his writing has never faltered.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 18, 2008)

King said:


> GZA's time has passed, in my time.
> 
> @Skeets. You seriously think Lil Wayne is the best rapper alive?


GZA's time has passed, but not Em's? 

And no. I was not serious.....


----------



## Ippy (Jul 18, 2008)

I must once again thank del for introducing me to Shad.

I've been listening to Now a Daze on repeat for hours now.

Any other fans?





King said:


> @Skeets. You seriously think Lil Wayne is the best rapper alive?


He's joking, lol.


----------



## King (Jul 18, 2008)

SHAD! I knew I forgot to listen to something that moe pimped!


----------



## DA Dave (Jul 18, 2008)

GZA sounds boring, next

NOE, you should jam him suckas, very clever w/ his word play.

for real


----------



## jkingler (Jul 18, 2008)

> I must once again thank del for introducing me to Shad.
> 
> I've been listening to Now a Daze on repeat for hours now.


Definitely my fave new hip-hop act since Common Market, which is saying a lot. He's definitely better on The Old Prince than on his earlier ish, but any Shad you can find is good.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 18, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> GZA sounds boring, next
> 
> NOE, you should jam him suckas, very clever w/ his word play.
> 
> for real


GZA isn't clever with his word play now?


----------



## jkingler (Jul 19, 2008)

GZA's_ been_ on point with his lyrics and wordplay. 

But I stand by my long-held opinion that he needs to write, not rap. He has no charisma at all. Even when I know he's saying something brilliant, I can't help but phase out. I'd probably prefer to hear Ben Stein rapping. XD


----------



## King (Jul 19, 2008)

This is what an sohh.com editor had to say about the diss record GZA just released towards 50.



> Seriously, why is the GZA even bothering? Does he think his rusty ass liquid swords are going to phase 50? Save yourself the trouble GZA, this record probably won’t even register on 50’s radar. A response record to GZA is going to rate on 50's to do list right next to “send Game a birthday card”



So true.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 19, 2008)

Mael said:


> GZA's_ been_ on point with his lyrics and wordplay.
> 
> But I stand by my long-held opinion that he needs to write, not rap. He has no charisma at all. Even when I know he's saying something brilliant, I can't help but phase out. I'd probably prefer to hear Ben Stein rapping. XD



Even 90's GZA? If so, you're fucking nuts. 

But granted in that diss track his voice sounds tired, he's not quite the MC he used to be but lyrically he's probably still up there with the best alive. And that SOHH editor should shut the fuck up cause GZA couldn't give a shite whether 50 Cent replies to his track or not. You are still allowed to express yourself aren't you? He'd have nothing to say to the Genius except a few cringeworthy jabs viz. 'window shopper' or 'you're older than me'.


----------



## Bass (Jul 19, 2008)

GZA needs some Vitamin Water.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 19, 2008)

Why do so many members of the Wu seems to hate everyone.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 19, 2008)

They're mad people with half their skill sold way more records?..I am disappointed with Gza for keeping this feud up but That doesn't change the fact that even past his prime he's better than almost any more popular rapper.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 19, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Why do so many members of the Wu seems to hate everyone.


Most New York rappers seem to hate everyone and 50 Cent is a prime example.


----------



## mow (Jul 19, 2008)

angry black men


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 19, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> They're mad people with half their skill sold way more records?..I am disappointed with Gza for keeping this feud up but That doesn't change the fact that even past his prime he's better than almost any more popular rapper.



But a few of them didn't like Biggie.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Jul 20, 2008)

I almost think that the Gza diss was weak on purpose, not lyrically but in terms of the delivery and especially the beat it was lackluster.

I hope that I can liken it to a dude who starts a fight, sticks his chin out and when he gets swung on he proceeds to dodge and kick ass.  If not, Gza's time may have passed but he still has a classic and 2 near classics under his belt and and the end of the day no on can take that away from him.

I would liken it to S.O.U.L purpose

they put out a diss record that he even said wasn't a diss record

SasuSaku - Shattering my wings, The steel blade of a knife

Then when people got back at them they dropped the hammer with part 2 that even had an interview with Q Tip co signing them

SasuSaku - Shattering my wings, The steel blade of a knife

I hope Gza has something like that up his sleeve because if not the intro was the best part of his dis.


----------



## King (Jul 20, 2008)

imo, GZA is looking for attention, since his time has passed.


----------



## Cax (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## King (Jul 21, 2008)

Lil Scrappy has been stabbed. Now he's an official rapper.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 21, 2008)

Nah, you're only official after getting injured by a pistol.


----------



## DA Dave (Jul 21, 2008)

Heard Swatly Lo got beat up at a night club owned by T.I. lol


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Bass (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## King (Jul 22, 2008)

Royce Da 5'9" recently resolved his beef with Eminem.

-----

lol @ Rick Ross being a Correctional Officer in 1995-1997. He never trafficked coke a day in his life.


----------



## Bass (Jul 22, 2008)

King said:


> Royce Da 5'9" recently resolved his beef with Eminem.



Ehh, as long as he's motivating Eminem is spit like his life sucks again, I'm good. But still, I was NOT expecting the ending to that Royce song. A pretty good storyteller, he is.


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## mechaBD (Jul 22, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=SwnIVX3i68Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=OG0mN0FLrxc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## azuken (Jul 22, 2008)

Jay Electronica is the greatest rapper/producer ive heard sense like.... Dr. Dre.


----------



## Rule (Jul 22, 2008)

King said:


> Lil Scrappy has been stabbed. Now he's an official rapper.





> Nah, you're only official after getting injured by a pistol





> Heard Swatly Lo got beat up at a night club owned by T.I. lol



What has happened...? What has happened to our black people.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 23, 2008)

Rule said:


> What has happened...? What has happened to our black people.


 

we have alot of problems brother


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2008)

Damn.

 anyone?  French Hip Hop, I like it quite a bit, and I don't even know what is being expressed.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 23, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Damn.
> 
> anyone? French Hip Hop, I like it quite a bit, and I don't even know what is being expressed.


 

Yeah Hocus Pocus are cool they have done a couple of tracks with Jedi Mind Tricks which are pretty good


(Kya..)


----------



## Bass (Jul 23, 2008)

azuken said:


> Jay Electronica is the greatest rapper/producer ive heard sense like.... Dr. Dre.



I don't know about him being the greatest so early but he has potential to be great in both departments.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-WixcJ-R6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bass (Jul 23, 2008)

Double-posting because my dick is bigger than yours.

Quick question: Has anyone heard of this guy called Shawn Jackson? I was hunting for music and stumbled onto music video of his....anyhoo, guy has a pretty good flow.

_"Wake up in the morning and turn on my cell phone
Frontin' in the mirror straight turning my self on"_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP9E4jpAhAs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jkingler (Jul 23, 2008)

He does have a nice flow. And his lyrics are witty, even if they don't say anything. XD

He actually reminds me of Rakim in that sense. Nice flow, uppin' himself, and talkin' bout nothin'. XD


----------



## Rule (Jul 24, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> we have alot of problems brother



I believe our problems are MENTAL, it's a shame but it's true.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 24, 2008)

Bass said:


> Double-posting because my dick is bigger than yours.
> 
> Quick question: Has anyone heard of this guy called Shawn Jackson? I was hunting for music and stumbled onto music video of his....anyhoo, guy has a pretty good flow.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I have his album _First Of All..._ He's an artist on Tres, the same label that distributed Y Society & Giant Panda, so I felt obliged to give him a spin.

Pretty much what Joe said, for about 50 minutes. He's been gettin' a lot of hype, I think, but in my opinion he's not really saying anything worth listening to.


----------



## Yosha (Jul 24, 2008)

Classic song, been bumpin' it in my car for like the past month.


----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 24, 2008)

King said:


> lol @ Rick Ross being a Correctional Officer in 1995-1997. He never trafficked coke a day in his life.




how you hustlin with a 9 to 5? 

just goes to show that anyone who steals their name from a real gangsta aint real at all. also didn't ricc ross use to be a wrestler?


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey anyone into Jedi Mind Tricks?

I think there lyrics beats & flows are sick


(Kya..)


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 24, 2008)

^ My friend is nuts over them lately so I just got into them, so far so good.


----------



## gomen (Jul 24, 2008)

Kynfolk cunninlynguists stay weeded up!


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 24, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> ^ My friend is nuts over them lately so I just got into them, so far so good.


 

yerr there sick!


----------



## Perverse (Jul 24, 2008)

They're pretty cool; Vinnie Paz has an awesome voice. First time I heard him, I figured he was some humongous black guy; turns out he's an overweight white man. 

Still, wouldn't wanna run into him in a dark alley.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 24, 2008)

Perverse said:


> They're pretty cool; Vinnie Paz has an awesome voice. First time I heard him, I figured he was some humongous black guy; turns out he's an overweight white man.
> 
> Still, wouldn't wanna run into him in a dark alley.


 

I thought he was black too lol

he's into heavy metal aswell isn't he?


(Kya..)


----------



## Rule (Jul 24, 2008)

UtahCrip said:


> how you hustlin with a 9 to 5?
> 
> just goes to show that anyone who steals their name from a real gangsta aint real at all. also didn't ricc ross use to be a wrestler?



How you a Gangsta (in freakin UTAH, Whiteboy land) postin on the net since 05?

What has happened to America, people actually think that crap is cool.


----------



## DA Dave (Jul 24, 2008)

UtahCrip is certified.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 24, 2008)

Did any of you ever hear Drunken Tiger? They got some sick music.


----------



## Bass (Jul 24, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Still, wouldn't wanna run into him in a dark alley.



Why not? You'll probably come out a little roughed up and 8 times smarter after be spits some deadly astrophysics at you but you'll be okay.



Rule said:


> How you a Gangsta (in freakin UTAH, Whiteboy land) postin on the net since 05?
> 
> What has happened to America, people actually think that crap is cool.



Utah is gangsta as hell...not as gangsta as North Dakota but they straight.


----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 24, 2008)

Rule said:


> How you a Gangsta (in freakin UTAH, Whiteboy land) postin on the net since 05?



son i do what i damn well please. my gangsta is known all over. if you dont believe it you can always come to utah and see whas good.

and even tho i live in the hood i still got a computer and internet connection.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 24, 2008)

*Talib Kweli Documentary? *


----------



## Yosha (Jul 24, 2008)

Don't waist your time with this poser. A set of white crips lol

Does anyone think that eminem is over hyped? I mean, he is good but I was watching is freestyles and he was kind of wack. Did anyone see where ryhmefest destroyed him? Shit was funny.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yea Rhymefest is nice on the freestylin' tip, still came @ Lupe tho. >_>


----------



## TobiasFunke (Jul 25, 2008)

UtahCrip said:


> just goes to show that anyone who steals their name from a real gangsta aint real at all. also didn't ricc ross use to be a wrestler?



For the most part you're right, but that's far too broad of a generalization.  I have to mention the exception to that is Capone and N.O.R.E or Norega.  He may have nothing to do with Manuel A Noreiga, but he has an attempted murder conviction under his belt he served as a young offender.

As for Capone, he may have nothing to do with Al Capone, but his being in jail is well documented, if you've heard the war report you know what it is.


----------



## Yosha (Jul 25, 2008)

Rick Ross, well, it is kind of hard to explain. I mean, he might of been a correctional officer but I don't think it takes away from what he might of been doing behind the scenes. I mean, the man is from my neighborhood carol city which is the epitomy of ghetto.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 25, 2008)

Masanari said:


> Rick Ross, well, it is kind of hard to explain. I mean, he might of been a correctional officer but I don't think it takes away from what he might of been doing behind the scenes. I mean, the man is from my neighborhood carol city which is the epitomy of ghetto.


Then why is he denying it when they got pictures?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 25, 2008)

UtahCrip said:


> son i do what i damn well please. my gangsta is known all over. if you dont believe it you can always come to utah and see whas good.
> 
> and even tho i live in the hood i still got a computer and internet connection.



But I'll bet they're stolen.


----------



## Rule (Jul 25, 2008)

UtahCrip said:


> son i do what i damn well please. my gangsta is known all over. if you dont believe it you can always come to utah and see whas good.
> 
> and even tho i live in the hood i still got a computer and internet connection.



Set of White crips in Utah ( place with mostly whiteboys and mormons)?

What is wrong Lord with America?

Yall don't know nothing about this classic 90's...
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=cK6FilD7BdM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 25, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> But I'll bet they're stolen.


of course. only nerds be buying computers. gangstas steal 'em.


Rule said:


> Set of White crips in Utah ( place with mostly whiteboys and mormons)?
> 
> What is wrong Lord with America?



whats wrong with america is racist like you. white people can be gangstas too. of course i'm mixed with blacc an white.


----------



## omniwind (Jul 25, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> Hey anyone into Jedi Mind Tricks?
> 
> I think there lyrics beats & flows are sick
> 
> ...



I dislike them but they have one song call Uncommon Valor:Vietam Story ft Rugged Thug Man.  Man he killed that track.  He spat for like 2mins+ and he was on point, one of the best tracks ever period.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 25, 2008)

*Royce Da 5'9" - It's The New!*



This track is sick.


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 25, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> *Royce Da 5'9" - It's The New!*
> 
> 
> 
> This track is sick.



Listening to it right now my dude Royce is a beast. Search "done talkin" too. He kills it on that track also.


----------



## azuken (Jul 25, 2008)

DEL THE FUNKY HOMOSAPIEN
The Cool Kids, Cool Nutz & DJ Fatboy, The Lifesavas, Animal Farm


im so hitting that show up.


----------



## azuken (Jul 25, 2008)

Im jealous, i didnt have the money to go to rock the bells here in the gorge.


Edit: FYI, New cool kids mixtape, offical from their myspace.

No denying it - Yondaime = shit


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 25, 2008)

UtahCrip said:


> of course. only nerds be buying computers. gangstas steal 'em.
> 
> 
> whats wrong with america is racist like you. white people can be gangstas too. of course i'm mixed with blacc an white.


 

dude in your pic you look white i'm half white half black you aint even my skin tone! also why don't you do something better with your life? get a job or somthing life's 2 short to playing with guns

& dude you can't steal a internet connection i doubt your clever enough to  hack into someone else's jeez..


(Kya..)


----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 25, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> dude in your pic you look white i'm half white half black you aint even my skin tone! also why don't you do something better with your life? get a job or somthing life's 2 short to playing with guns
> 
> & dude you can't steal a internet connection i doubt your clever enough to  hack into someone else's jeez..
> 
> ...



that aint my pic. either way i'm blacc an white. 1/16th blacc and 15/16th white. also i aint never payed for internet. i turn on my comp and the internet is there.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 26, 2008)

Thugs on my Internets?

So, can anyone who me up with something to listen to?


----------



## azuken (Jul 26, 2008)

Get that cool kids mixtape i posted.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 26, 2008)

UtahCrip said:


> that aint my pic. either way i'm blacc an white. 1/16th blacc and 15/16th white. also i aint never payed for internet. i turn on my comp and the internet is there.


 

dude what you been smoking? your classed as white i'm half black your 16th black that doesn't count as being half cast! also dude the internet doesn't just come up on your screen like that thats impossible your talking out your arse mate stop playin with your toy guns & get a job gangsta wannabe!


----------



## dilbot (Jul 26, 2008)

Lovin' the Mix Tape Azuken thanks!


----------



## Bass (Jul 26, 2008)

azuken said:


> Edit: FYI, New cool kids mixtape, offical from their myspace.
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF KURO!



Does this actually have NEW material?


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 26, 2008)

azuken said:


> Im jealous, i didnt have the money to go to rock the bells here in the gorge.
> 
> 
> Edit: FYI, New cool kids mixtape, offical from their myspace.
> ...



Is it all new stuff?


----------



## Fiasco (Jul 26, 2008)

hey guys,what's up?


----------



## King (Jul 26, 2008)

UtahCrip said:


> that aint my pic. either way i'm blacc an white. 1/16th blacc and 15/16th white. also i aint never payed for internet. i turn on my comp and the internet is there.



I swear to God, I laughed at this post.

Either contribute something post-worthy to the thread, or get the "fucc" out, got it white-boy?

----

Anyways, has anyone here actually copped the new Nas CD, like actually gone out and bought it?


----------



## mow (Jul 26, 2008)

ya'll haters.

brush your shoulda off UC; dem hatas just wanna bring ya down dogg. stand tall bruv


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 26, 2008)

anyone pimped the new Nas?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 26, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> anyone pimped the new Nas?


Quicker than a cheetah on steroids.

Revy


----------



## Rule (Jul 26, 2008)

mow said:


> ya'll haters.
> 
> brush your shoulda off UC; dem hatas just wanna bring ya down dogg. stand tall bruv



Don't encourage ignorance please, that's what's wrong with us (Black folk) now. Assuming UC ain't black.


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 26, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Quicker than a cheetah on steroids.
> 
> MISSINGNO.



It leaked already!? Fucking sweet.


----------



## mow (Jul 26, 2008)

Rule said:


> Don't encourage ignorance please, that's what's wrong with us (Black folk) now. Assuming UC ain't black.



that's cause you are too fucking dumb to realise it's just a joke

hata


----------



## LayZ (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey Undercovermc, can you be on the look out for Elzhi's "The Preface" for me? 

Its supposed to drop 8/12.


----------



## azuken (Jul 26, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Lovin' the Mix Tape Azuken thanks!





Bass said:


> Does this actually have NEW material?



Its six tracks ive never heard so yeah, all new.


----------



## Rule (Jul 26, 2008)

mow said:


> that's cause you are too fucking dumb to realise it's just a joke
> 
> hata




That's my point son, this ain't no joke...IT'S REAL.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 26, 2008)

I am a fan of Lil Wayne and The Game.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 26, 2008)

look at his posts peeps someone who's 16th black isn't classed as black

that dude's a poser


----------



## azuken (Jul 26, 2008)

Lonewolf.... Drop it. Your dumb. The other guy is dumb. And this is the Intelligent board.

And get on topic if your going to stay here. Its about hip hop, not how gangster you are.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 26, 2008)

azuken said:


> Lonewolf.... Drop it. Your dumb. The other guy is dumb. And this is the Intelligent board.
> 
> And get on topic if your going to stay here. Its about hip hop, not how gangster you are.


 
i aint saying i'm a gangster i was making a point which is a intelligent thing to do

bloody hell!


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 26, 2008)

azuken said:


> Its six tracks ive never heard so yeah, all new.



Word. I'll go back and cop it then. 

I can't wait until I'm done dling Nas. Even though Ive heard half the tracks off it already. Nas has always been on point.


----------



## SomeMangaFan (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow so theres a thread like this, nice.

Would love to say that Im a huge outkast fan among others.  Also the new Nas album Untitled was an amazing body of work, even with that odd Chris Brown feature.


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 26, 2008)

LayZ said:


> Hey Undercovermc, can you be on the look out for Elzhi's "The Preface" for me?
> 
> Its supposed to drop 8/12.


Yeah, I'll send it to you directly or make a pimp thread for it when it leaks.



LoneWolfVIII said:


> look at his posts peeps someone who's 16th black isn't classed as black
> 
> that dude's a poser


We all know about UtahCrip. He's just an alias, so if you don't find him funny, ignore him.


----------



## delirium (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> look at his posts peeps someone who's 16th black isn't classed as black
> 
> that dude's a poser



You're racist.


----------



## delirium (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> You're racist.


 

how am i racist please explain? do the fuckin maths before you judge me

i was making a point dumbass


----------



## delirium (Jul 26, 2008)

Damn.. how dope would it have been if they made a movie out of Prince Among Theives?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2008)

Racism concerns mathematics now?

Awesome.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 26, 2008)

ahhh whatever troll!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2008)

Ironic irony is ironic.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Ironic irony is ironic.


 

yerr thats nice

have a nice day


----------



## King (Jul 27, 2008)

Madvillainy 2 is supposed to come out this year, I think next month. Be on the lookout for that.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 27, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Yeah, I'll send it to you directly or make a pimp thread for it when it leaks.


Appreciate it.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 27, 2008)

King said:


> Madvillainy 2 is supposed to come out this year, I think next month. Be on the lookout for that.



Madvillainy 2 is out; it's remixes of the original. Their second official album is still due out.

Speaking of which, I need links to Madvillainy 2.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 27, 2008)

Heh, a new Madvillain.... I'll be one happy puppy if that shit ever comes out.
Whatever happened to That Ghostface/Doom Collabo?


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 27, 2008)

anyone like Bun B's new album:Trill ii


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Heh, a new Madvillain.... I'll be one happy puppy if that shit ever comes out.
> Whatever happened to That Ghostface/Doom Collabo?



All I remember is the track on Mouse and the Mask.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 27, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> All I remember is the track on Mouse and the Mask.



Nah they have several tracks together that appear all over the place.


----------



## azuken (Jul 27, 2008)

This is a total mindfuck:

Episode 5 (Interviewing Ark)


AMAZING!!!! I want their albums.


As for the doom/ghostface.... i want it bad..


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 28, 2008)

New Murs & 9th Wonder "Sweet Lord".
The shit is dope, i recommend all yall check it out.


Link removed

This is the 1st time I ever listened to a Murs album, so it really got me wanting to check out some more of his shit. Any recs?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 28, 2008)

First time I'll be listenting to murs as well, only reason i'm gonna check that out is becoz of 9th wonder.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 28, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> First time I'll be listenting to murs as well, only reason i'm gonna check that out is becoz of 9th wonder.


_"Murs and 9th Wonder is like BFF. Best Friends Forever!"_

Yeah, they're great combination.  Murray's Revenge is still my favorite.


----------



## azuken (Jul 28, 2008)

I love how when people post new bands they get over looked by old stuff. o-well.


----------



## mow (Jul 28, 2008)

Ive got _Restoring Poetry in Music_ somewhere in the old pc mate, i'll digg it up for you


----------



## azuken (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh how I would love you forever.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 28, 2008)

I would, too, mow. 

Pyramids in Moscow, Dream Awake, etc. Much appreciated. 

/HD crashes are teh phail


----------



## King (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyone here dig Tha Alkaholiks? Just started listening to them.


----------



## azuken (Jul 28, 2008)

Xzibit > The Alkaholics


----------



## King (Jul 28, 2008)

azuken said:


> Xzibit > The Alkaholics



I don't know too much about Tha Alkaholics or Xzibit for that matter, but where do you get Xzibit out this?


----------



## azuken (Jul 28, 2008)

Its kind of a wierd chain, but the alkaholics were part of the likwit crew, who had xzibit in it. And Xzibit has had and been on alkaholics song.


----------



## KushyKage (Jul 29, 2008)

Fuck lately im stuck tryin to get with a chick who loves Lupe. I aint much of a lupe fan neither, he dont influence me at all. Does any of you guys got instrumentals from him? shit im gon prove I could spit as hard or better than this dude lol I should be her favorite rapper...


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 29, 2008)

Be lucky you got a chick who even likes a rapper like Lupe. She could be listening to Plies, or Young Berg.

But here's a instrumental for Hustlaz Song. It's one
of my favorite tracks by duke.

soupnazi235


----------



## King (Jul 29, 2008)

azuken said:


> Its kind of a wierd chain, but the alkaholics were part of the likwit crew, who had xzibit in it. And Xzibit has had and been on alkaholics song.



Ooh, I see. Just checked it out on Wiki, too.

-----

What's the best album by The Roots, in your opinion, everyone?


----------



## dilbot (Jul 29, 2008)

Did anyone see the new GCH music videos? The new album comes september 9th, I'm not exactly looking forward to it...looks like a disappointment.


----------



## delirium (Jul 29, 2008)

> I should be her favorite rapper...





Do your thing man.

--

Do You Want More is my Roots favorite. Followed by Illadelph by just a hair.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nas - Untitled

Best Album of 08, till someone comes along and does wonders.


----------



## CABLE (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anyone have the new Cyne album?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 29, 2008)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> Does anyone have the new Cyne album?


Starship Utopia?


----------



## azuken (Jul 30, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Did anyone see the new GCH music videos? The new album comes september 9th, I'm not exactly looking forward to it...looks like a disappointment.



Did you not get the 3 song EP i posted. Greatest main stream hip hop album of 2008. Im calling it now. Now go spin old GCH. 1000x better.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Jul 30, 2008)

azuken said:


> Xzibit > The Alkaholics



Both are good but I agree.  Although Tash is very close.  However, without the Liks Xzibit would have never got his sit down with Steve Rifkin and his Loud Records deal so in some ways I can see why people say he owes the Liks.

Xzibit's first two albums are classics with no skipping required, very under rated.  Most people think of him as just a car enthusiast but he's much more than that.


----------



## King (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks, Del. I downloaded that album, and its hot.

Edit:

I fucking love this song.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=WgEtUuEK-to[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dilbot (Jul 30, 2008)

azuken said:


> Did you not get the 3 song EP i posted. Greatest main stream hip hop album of 2008. Im calling it now. Now go spin old GCH. 1000x better.



It was kinda all bleh to me... not really diggin the beats. I'll give it a couple more spins.


----------



## King (Jul 30, 2008)

Does anyone have any information regarding _Only Built for Cuban Linx II_? I can't really find any.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 31, 2008)

King said:


> Ooh, I see. Just checked it out on Wiki, too.
> 
> -----
> 
> What's the best album by The Roots, in your opinion, everyone?



Illadelph HalfLife or Things Fall Apart
All their albums are good and they have alot


----------



## King (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks.

-----

Cassidy vs. Joe Budden in a freestyle. Who wins?


----------



## DA Dave (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd go with Cassidy cause he'd be going straight for hsis throat the whole time never letting up, I can see Budden just making a lot of references to shit that don't diss.


----------



## King (Jul 31, 2008)

I was listening to some Cassidy and Joe Buddens freestyle's during my free time, and felt like asking this since Buddens gets praise around here, and I definitely think Cassidy is a better freestyler.


----------



## azuken (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone else notice Nas - Cant Stop Us Now, Jacked an MF Doom beat.

-5000000 cool points.


----------



## delirium (Aug 1, 2008)

It's called a sample, dude. Producers sample the same records all the time. Hell, hundreds of hip hop records (not an exaggeration) sampled James Browns's Funky Drummer.

If you listen to the beat it's got a different break. It's also got a different tempo and different chorus (double timed hi hats and chorus vocals). Horns are also added on Nas's track.


----------



## azuken (Aug 1, 2008)

But the thing that pisses me off is that he didnt say where the sample was from. No where in the booklet, or online, does it say where he got the sample.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 1, 2008)

also if you hear a rapper on a beat you heard before sometimes it's the producers fault. I've heard a few tracks where some guy sold the same beat to multiple rappers.


----------



## King (Aug 1, 2008)

azuken said:


> But the thing that pisses me off is that he didnt say where the sample was from. No where in the booklet, or online, does it say where he got the sample.



Yes it does, dude. You can't sell a record without the consent of other record companies, if you use any samples/interpolations, etc., on your own record, or you'll get sued big time.



It says in the song description of _You Can't stop Us Now_ "Contains interpolations from "Message from a Blackman" written by Barrett Strong and Norman Whitfield, published by Stone Agate Musi (BMI). All Rights Reserved."

----------

Anyways, what's your guys favorite track on _Untitled_?


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 1, 2008)

Fried Chicken,the one with Busta Rhymes


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 1, 2008)

Fried Chicken was a hot track, one of my favs as well, but my #1 track from Untitled would have to be N.I.G.G.E.R (The Slave & The Master)


----------



## omniwind (Aug 1, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> anyone like Bun B's new album:Trill ii



Bun B a legend, i heard a few of them, Bun B Ft Lupe Fiasco Swang On'em track is crucial. FnF U-P UGK 4 life.


----------



## King (Aug 1, 2008)

Bun B is garbage, imo, along with his rapping name.


----------



## omniwind (Aug 2, 2008)

King said:


> Bun B is garbage, imo, along with his rapping name.



I respect your opinion im no advocate of southern rap, i'm likely the least canidate. Bun B can be lyrical if need be. His underground is dope, plus he killed that gimmick wayne on apologize remix. He's of few southern rappers I like. 1# fave dre 3k.   Like Rakim saids" It ain't where you're from, it's where you're at."


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 2, 2008)

Did anyone else get tired of Lupe Fiasco's The Cool after a while?


----------



## omniwind (Aug 2, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Did anyone else get tired of Lupe Fiasco's The Cool after a while?



Isn't that the inherent flaw all albums or just about everything, you'll eventaully get tired/bored. To answer your question yes i got bored, looking forward to lupEND.


----------



## SikeOrtoes (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm bored of Enter the Wu Tang Clan now, but that's because I listened to it so much, not it's own fault.


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 2, 2008)

omniwind said:


> Isn't that the inherent flaw all albums or just about everything, you'll eventaully get tired/bored. To answer your question yes i got bored, looking forward to lupEND.



i got bored as well.but i just got his farenheit 1/15 mixtapes yesterday so i'll be listenin to dat for a while


----------



## Perverse (Aug 2, 2008)

Move.meant. Who likes 'em?


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 2, 2008)

^Links please


----------



## Perverse (Aug 2, 2008)

Check your inbox. Reminds me of Blue Scholars mixed with Cyne.

Anyone else who wants links, post here or pm me and I'll forward the link.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 2, 2008)

I rather like Rap and Hip Hop. I used to even prefer them to other genres of music. True, sometimes the words might not make sense, but I usually listen to songs because I like the way they sound, not the message they give.
I like International Rap and Hip Hop too. I'd recommend Halcali if you're willing to give it a try.


----------



## King (Aug 2, 2008)

Who here just loves _Ready To Die_? Probably my 3rd or 4th favorite all time hip-hop CD. It's perfection.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 2, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Check your inbox. Reminds me of Blue Scholars mixed with Cyne.
> 
> Anyone else who wants links, post here or pm me and I'll forward the link.


 
Blue Scholars name dropping is an insta grap.

Yes, please.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 3, 2008)

Comin' atcha, Doc.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 3, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Check your inbox. Reminds me of Blue Scholars mixed with Cyne.
> 
> Anyone else who wants links, post here or pm me and I'll forward the link.


Yar, same as Doc, Blue Scholars? Me wants.

What kind of stuff is Cyne? Never heard of them.



> Who here just loves Ready To Die? Probably my 3rd or 4th favorite all time hip-hop CD. It's perfection.


Feel free to share, I'd be interested in checking this out too. Been in hip-hop mood lately.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 3, 2008)

In your inbox, DS.

Cyne have collaborated with Nujabes. That should be description enough. xD


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 3, 2008)

Certainly intriguing. I'm gonna download some.


----------



## Willy D (Aug 3, 2008)

Does anyone here know when the Ghostface & MF DOOM joint is dropping.


----------



## Spike (Aug 3, 2008)

if you could hit me with some move.meant I'd be endlessly grateful.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 3, 2008)

Check your inbox.


----------



## King (Aug 3, 2008)

@Perverse. It's greatness. It's actually on Rolling Stones 500 Greatests CD's of all time, I just found out. If you want a link to download it, just reply.


----------



## dilbot (Aug 3, 2008)

Pass it over here! I'm kinda gettin bored with my hip-hop albums lately.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 3, 2008)

King said:


> @Perverse. It's greatness. It's actually on Rolling Stones 500 Greatests CD's of all time, I just found out. If you want a link to download it, just reply.


I might be a bit confused here or did you mistake me for Perverse? 

Anyway, if you are talking about Ready To Die, I'd be interested in checking it out as I said earlier.


----------



## majinsharingan (Aug 3, 2008)

Most Hip-Hop and Rap these days are complete crap.
The 90's was when Hip-Hop and Rap were at it's best, most Hip-Hop/Rap these days are pathetic.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2008)

majinsharingan said:


> Most Hip-Hop and Rap these days are complete crap.
> The 90's was when Hip-Hop and Rap were at it's best, most Hip-Hop/Rap these days are pathetic.



Aha.

'The Intelligent Hip-Hop/Rap Discussion'


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 3, 2008)

majinsharingan said:


> Most Hip-Hop and Rap these days are complete crap.
> The 90's was when Hip-Hop and Rap were at it's best, most Hip-Hop/Rap these days are pathetic.



. . . . . . . . .


----------



## majinsharingan (Aug 3, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Aha.
> 
> 'The Intelligent Hip-Hop/Rap Discussion'



So I was right, it did say Discussion.
Don't negative rep me because you don't agree and if you want me to phrase it differently then fine I will.

Rap in this day and age is nothing compared to what it used to be.
Today it's all about drugs, sex, guns, and money.


----------



## delirium (Aug 3, 2008)

He'd probably neg you twice after that post if he could. xD

Nah but for real. The point is that while there is a lot of that kind of Hip Hop, you can find a variety of other types of Hip Hop if you just look. 

It's out there.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 3, 2008)

majinsharingan said:


> So I was right, it did say Discussion.
> Don't negative rep me because you don't agree and if you want me to phrase it differently then fine I will.
> 
> Rap in this day and age is nothing compared to what it used to be.
> Today it's all about drugs, sex, guns, and money.



Rap in the 90's was about sex,drugs,guns and money too. 


There are plenty of quality albums coming out this year and there have been for awhile.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2008)

majinsharingan said:


> So I was right, it did say Discussion.
> Don't negative rep me because you don't agree and if you want me to phrase it differently then fine I will.
> 
> Rap in this day and age is nothing compared to what it used to be.
> Today it's all about drugs, sex, guns, and money.


Allow me to emphasize for clarification.

'The *Intelligent* Hip-Hop/Rap Discussion'


?<3 said:


> He'd probably neg you twice after that post if he could. xD
> 
> Nah but for real. The point is that while there is a lot of that kind of Hip Hop, you can find a variety of other types of Hip Hop if you just look.
> 
> It's out there.



If I ever got my paws on unlimited repping, the influx on NF would be off the charts. =p



I believe there was some word on a new Nujabes a while back, any new info?


----------



## majinsharingan (Aug 3, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Allow me to emphasize for clarification.
> 
> 'The *Intelligent* Hip-Hop/Rap Discussion'



I'm sorry what's your definition of Intelligent?
Because if we were all supposed to be sounding smart that would defeat the purpose of being in a thread dedicated to music that thrashes the English languages on a regular basis don't you think?


----------



## delirium (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for ignoring mine and MT's points.

As for new Nujabes. I don't really know what's up with that dude. I jsut expect something to drop out of no where. xD I have been bumpin the new Cyne a lot though. Those dudes always come through with something nice to listen to.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 3, 2008)

majinsharingan said:


> I'm sorry what's your definition of Intelligent?
> Because if we were all supposed to be sounding smart that would defeat the purpose of being in a thread dedicated to music that thrashes the English languages on a regular basis don't you think?



Yea man, filth like this makes English look horrible.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I should get twenty dollars and go to Econolodge
And tie the sawed-off trigger around the doorknob
Call the police squad and tell them I'm in room one oh five
And that a dirty bomb's inside
Woke up in the cargo plane playin' Christy Lane
For some entertainment while I train in the misty rain
"One Day at a Time Sweet Jesus" is playin'
I'm sittin' there prayin' you prolly can't believe what I'm sayin'
But the voice in the back of my head keeps sayin' "Germaine
This is the real deal man this is not a dream this is not a game
The only sixteen you got from now on is locked
and loaded and in your hand
Deploy or detach on land you the man
And the pain is the weakness leavin' the body, understand?
I can reload wit a full pack call COMSAT
Tell them you need suppressive fire for troops in the back stat
Insurgence and counter-insurgence move wit a purpose
Absolutely mission critical you never get nervous
Applicate the shock tube to the surface
Standby blow it eyes open wit the scope on the terrorist
Tell him to go to hell in Arabic put a bullet through his narrow neck
Watch the wall behind him get wet
I'm an animal I'll murder you and stare at your pets
Get the tape I know where the surveillance cameras is kept 





*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah you can't battle me, so you'd rather embarrass me
I maintain dignity in the face of calamity
they reach out they hand to me and talk this honesty
but I read through their syntactic structure like Noam Chomsky
a student so overzealous I motivate my trainers
id rather get some now then get some later
take a break from writin rhymes on paper
you've been dissin my character
change my nature with seven days of Upasana
let go of the stress, man I was deeply depressed
so famished in fact, I needed a rest
to regenerate my mind
bless the cornerstone of my rhyme with corn oil and wine
to see the light in the luminous paradime
that became more apparent with time, all I had to do was follow the signs
to be a better man, I need help
I just gotta find a link between my inner deity and myself





Worst use of English ever.


On Nujabes: I got a mixtape by him recently and it had a few tracks I haven't heard before, not sure if they're new or if I just never heard the albums they were on though.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 3, 2008)

It's amazing that a poster with no actual support for his arguments other than word of mouth and Troll Senses can illicit such responses; it's not like that argument hasn't been regurgitated and refuted numerous times already.

Let him squawk, he's just another Parrot.


----------



## azuken (Aug 4, 2008)

Could you imagine a Nujabes and like, MF Doom, Or Lupe Fiasco album. It would be amazing.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 4, 2008)

Nujabes & Lupe would be cool. But I can't even imagine MF DOOM riding a Nujabes beat, it's just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 4, 2008)

Move.meant = if you haven't already automatically passed it my way, do so please. 

The same goes for the new Cyne.


----------



## azuken (Aug 4, 2008)

I kind of want to do a mash up album of Nujabe - Metaphorical Music, and something, but i dont know what yet.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2008)

Fuck up, and I'll kill you.


----------



## azuken (Aug 5, 2008)

HAHA, Give me suggestions on what acapella's to use.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Aug 5, 2008)

new new new new


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 5, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> Fried Chicken was a hot track, one of my favs as well, but my #1 track from Untitled would have to be N.I.G.G.E.R (The Slave & The Master)



ah i love those songs. I also like Hero even if it is his main single



Hunter x One Piece said:


> Did anyone else get tired of Lupe Fiasco's The Cool after a while?



yup, but whenever it comes up on random play ill listen to most of his songs



TobiasFunke said:


> Both are good but I agree.  Although Tash is very close.  However, without the Liks Xzibit would have never got his sit down with Steve Rifkin and his Loud Records deal so in some ways I can see why people say he owes the Liks.
> 
> Xzibit's first two albums are classics with no skipping required, very under rated.  Most people think of him as just a car enthusiast but he's much more than that.



Dang i always liked Xzibit but i only heard his one cd. The one with the single 'get yo walk on'. Can someone send me his first 2 cds?


----------



## kayos (Aug 5, 2008)

majinsharingan said:


> I'm sorry what's your definition of Intelligent?
> Because if we were all supposed to be sounding smart that would defeat the purpose of being in a thread dedicated to music that thrashes the English languages on a regular basis don't you think?



I lol'd at the irony of you criticising the language used in hip hop, while using the longest run on sentence in existence.

Also, I heard something about nujabes mixtape. more info prz.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hotstylz fuckin suprised me. I never thought they could flo but they did in this "freestyle"


----------



## azuken (Aug 6, 2008)

Does anyone have the new Travis McCoy mixtape?

Craving

That track is pretty sick to.


----------



## dilbot (Aug 6, 2008)

the video was taken off! Dammit ...


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 6, 2008)

What do yall think about Ransom? From the A-Team. The one that had those diss tracks goin back and fourth with joe budden comin out hours after eachother.

I`m pretty criticle when it comes to what i`ll listen to but i like ransom ok.


----------



## King (Aug 6, 2008)

What's everyone's opinion of The Game here?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 6, 2008)

King said:


> What's everyone's opinion of The Game here?



was just listening to 'The Doc', he's pretty solid, I like him.


----------



## King (Aug 6, 2008)

The Game >> Lil Wayne 
imo.

Was just listening to "My Life", which features both of them, and Wayne is singing on the record.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 6, 2008)

King said:


> and Wayne is singing on the record.



lol, Wayne's been doing that a lot lately. xD 

I'm pretty sure Wayne can impress some people in here, but we all know his eyes is on the dolla signs.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 7, 2008)

Elzhi's new album leaked.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 7, 2008)

^ I need a link stat!


----------



## Perverse (Aug 7, 2008)

Check your reps, LayZ.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow that was quick, check your reps.


----------



## King (Aug 7, 2008)

Dr. Dre said Detox should be out this November/December.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 7, 2008)

Dr. Dre's said that Detox should be out like 10 times. I won't believe it till I have the mp3's on my computer.


----------



## King (Aug 7, 2008)

> Perhaps a sign of things to come, more and more artists are speaking about their role in Dr. Dre's alleged upcoming album, Detox. Possibly the most anticipated album in Hip Hop history, the latest artist to speak on the long-awaited album, which is to be released in November or December [click to read], is none other than 50 Cent.
> 
> "I recorded material with Dr. Dre for the Detox," said 50 to MTV News. "It's great. I want it back. I want the records back," joked Fif.
> 
> ...





> In a somewhat ironic choice of products, Dr. Dre and Interscope Geffen A&M Records have made a joint venture with beverage company Drinks Americas to release "Aftermath Cognac" in the next 60 days...apparently in time for Detox.
> 
> According to Billboard.com, Drinks Americas announced in an earnings statement that it would be introducing the cognac via Abecassis Cognac, a cognac producer.
> 
> ...





> “I’m just now—over the last couple of months—starting to feel that it’s going to be right and it’s something I can be proud of, and everybody is going to love it,” Dre told USA Today. “In a perfect world, I’m shooting for a November or December release.”
> 
> The album is expected to feature guest appearances from hip-hop heavy weights including Nas, Jay-Z, and Lil’ Wayne.



It definitely should be coming out this year because of the drink aftermath is branding, and one of the reasons is to promote Detox coming out of the end of this year/beginning of next year.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 7, 2008)

Move.meant and Elzhi both needed, stat!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2008)

> Perhaps a sign of things to come, more and more artists are speaking about their role in Dr. Dre's alleged upcoming album, Detox. Possibly the most anticipated album in Hip Hop history



What a joke. I bet it'll be fcking shite as well.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 7, 2008)

50 and Wayne's being on it already has me a bit uneasy...

Nas should be dope, though.


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 7, 2008)

King said:


> The Game >> Lil Wayne



a battle between fake slobs. the game is easily better. either way the game acting like a scorn ex now that dre aint fuccing with him. dr dre need to get a restraining order on game before he tied up in his living room.


----------



## little nin (Aug 7, 2008)

lol lil wayne 

i like game and everything but anyone seen his laughable freestyle on rap city? 

who else is supposed to be on detox? 

hope there's snoop


----------



## King (Aug 7, 2008)

50 Cent, Eminem, The Game, Guvner, Knoc-turn'al, Lloyd Banks, and Snoop Dogg.

He's also working with a shitload of other producers on it, too.


----------



## little nin (Aug 7, 2008)

sounds good then, hope it drops this year, fingers crossed


----------



## jkingler (Aug 7, 2008)

Nas, Em, Game, and Snoop have potential to co-author some decent cuts. As for the rest...

P.S. Why is he fucking with other producers? Damn it...>.>


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 7, 2008)

Lloyd Banks is hot man, he adds fire to any track.

Game and T.I. are running this year though I think just from what I have heard of them, Weezy is okay.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 7, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Lloyd Banks is hot man, he adds fire to any track.
> 
> Game and T.I. are running this year though I think just from what I have heard of them, Weezy is okay.



If you mean fire like that sensation you have on your dick after a night with a whore then yes Lloyd Banks is fire.


----------



## King (Aug 8, 2008)

> After a much talked about appearance at the Glow in the Dark tour in New York, Jay-Z called in to the Shade 45 Morning Show with Elliott Wilson and Angela Lee to speak on being back in the studio, the Live Nation deal and his personal life.
> 
> Jay reveals that the performance during Kanye’s set [click to watch] was completely impromptu, but that he couldn’t turn down the opportunity to grace the stage.
> 
> ...



Blueprint 3. Wow.


----------



## azuken (Aug 8, 2008)

I think i should get banned from this thread.... Im having the hardest time getting into 93' till infinity. I just cant stand Souls of Mischefs voices....

ED!T: Also, That video that was part of that article.... HOLY SHIT. That song is fucking nuts!


----------



## furious styles (Aug 8, 2008)

i guess i was inspired by your guys conversation a page or two back, because i was listening to some nujabes and thought .. i need to try this. presenting :

NUJABES vs. LUPE

Victims Of Love - SasuSaku

yeah i used an overplayed song. but still when i was listening to yokosuka, that was the track that popped into my head. i had to painstakingly fuck with the bpm on the acapella but it syncs perfectly. i threw some reverb on a backtrack for lupe's vocals so it fit in with the spacy vibe of the song a little better. oh yeah and it's just the first two verses. 

i'll host the mp3 somewhere if anyone wants it.


----------



## little nin (Aug 8, 2008)

^ holy shit i love <3

makes it so smooth.

mp3 please


----------



## little nin (Aug 8, 2008)

did i rep u too or no?


----------



## Spike (Aug 8, 2008)

thank you chief.

you'll be getting some sweets later.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Aug 9, 2008)

King said:


> What's everyone's opinion of The Game here?



The Game is the most lyrical West Coast rapper signed to a major label deal imo.  That's a somewhat small pond I know, but he's pretty damn good.  He may not be the best, but most dudes signed to major deals couldn't flow for 300 bars.   

I'll probably buy his next record and I buy less than 10 cds a year.


----------



## King (Aug 9, 2008)

Chamillionaire is honestly not too bad, but I'm not into him like I would be someone like Jay-Z or Mos Def.


----------



## King (Aug 9, 2008)

Off-topic: You guys hear about Bernie Mac passing away?


----------



## little nin (Aug 9, 2008)

^ yeah, it's sad


----------



## K-deps (Aug 9, 2008)

If any can give me a link of the new Nas album I would be very happy


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 9, 2008)

i just got the madvillainy album.I haven't listened to it thoroughly but I like what I hear so far.

Off topic:how did Bernie Mac die?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 9, 2008)

complications arising from pneumonia apparently


----------



## King (Aug 9, 2008)

@Fiasco. Madvillainy is goodness.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 9, 2008)

I just heard that "Flobots - Handlebars" on the radio today, shit's hot.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuK2A1ZqoWs[/YOUTUBE]

video's epic too.



never knew they've been out since 2000, they're Rap Rock, and I just dl they're latest album "Fight With Tools" shit's hot.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2008)

No more fucking Flobots.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 9, 2008)

Its the robots.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 10, 2008)

When I first heard handlebars I honestly thought it was Eminem


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 10, 2008)

OMFG!!! Is there anyone out there besides me that is absolutely in love with It Aint Hard To Tell? I've heard it many times before, but just recently have i truly recognized how amazing it is. Rhymes are perfect, & come hard bar after bar, & the beat is fucking bananas. I love how the human nature sample drifts in & out from time to time.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 10, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> No more fucking Flobots.



lol, ppl have already been ravin' about em?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 10, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> OMFG!!! Is there anyone out there besides me that is absolutely in love with It Aint Hard To Tell? I've heard it many times before, but just recently have i truly recognized how amazing it is. Rhymes are perfect, & come hard bar after bar, & the beat is fucking bananas. I love how the human nature sample drifts in & out from time to time.


That's just _Illmatic_, the whole record was brilliant like that and that's why it's my favourite album of all.


----------



## King (Aug 10, 2008)

Illmatic is easily my second or third favorite all time hip-hop CD. If you don't have it, cop it


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 10, 2008)

I hope to before the year is up. I've heard it alotta times, but ii wanna cop it just so i can proudly say i bought a classic. Hopefully circuit city still has it. 

But believe it or not, I still aint heard It Was Written yet, even though ive only heard that it was a pretty dope album. Should i cop that as well?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow, maybe I should go back to Illmatic and zone out to it, because I'm still over here putting 'It Was Written' over his legendary discography.



LeathaFace said:


> But believe it or not, I still aint heard It Was Written yet, even though ive only heard that it was a pretty dope album. Should i cop that as well?



OMG, I can't believe that, but u should get it now and listen to it. Fuckin' Classic.


----------



## King (Aug 10, 2008)

It Was Written is absolutely brilliant. It's actually my personal favorite Nas album, with Illmatic being a close second.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 10, 2008)

Damn, so it's like that? 
Iite, ima be sure to get on that then.
So can i expect all the tracks to be on the
level of the message, i gave you power, & if i ruled the world 
then?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2008)

So, I've really been digging Subtle and The Herbaliser Band lately.

Any other fans?


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 11, 2008)

Subtle, was....not up my aisle. I tried, after all I love Dose one...but that album is juts plain painful.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2008)

Subtle the artist or an album I'm unaware of?


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 11, 2008)

That album ^ *Subtle* - _For Hero/For Fool_ I thought you were dropping a reference to that painful project...


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2008)

Eh, I liked it. :/

You should probably check out The Herbaliser Band, though:  it's like Hip Hop fused with Funk and Big-Band.  Simply awesome.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 11, 2008)

That sounds right up my lane, I will certainly look into it.


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 11, 2008)

-Off Topic

Naruto Twister! Well... Part of it...

Anyone heard of these guys: Folk & Stress, really diggin their sound. What you guys think?


----------



## dilbot (Aug 12, 2008)

Need your help guys. I got into hip-hop about a year ago and I got a shitload of new artists but I haven't really went back.

So what I need are some recommended albums of:

A Tribe Called Quest and

Jurassic 5 

I think I'll start of with that for now.


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 12, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Need your help guys. I got into hip-hop about a year ago and I got a shitload of new artists but I haven't really went back.
> 
> So what I need are some recommended albums of:
> 
> ...



Cant really go wrong with Tribe, but my personal favorite album would be "Midnight Marauders" lot of classics on there.

if i had to choose 1 Jurassic album id go with "Power In Numbers" 

Enjoy


----------



## King (Aug 12, 2008)

Del the homosapien or w/e his name is. What do you guys think about it?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

midnight marauders is a definite for atcq, for me my fav j5 has always been the self titled lp.

@king i'm assuming you're talking about Del tha Funkee Homosapien?


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 12, 2008)

King said:


> Del the homosapien or w/e his name is. What do you guys think about it?



imo hes lost it, 11th hour was wack as shit. His previous stuff was killer tho


----------



## King (Aug 12, 2008)

@ammanas. Yes.


----------



## mow (Aug 12, 2008)

KiksTyo said:


> imo hes lost it, 11th hour was wack as shit. His previous stuff was killer tho



sometimes i really wish life had a real in life Chief Editor like Joe Q to reboot shit like that 

_I Wish My Brother George Was Here_ is one of the best hop hop records ever.  Everything else he did is killer, but that one steals my heart every single time


----------



## Ippy (Aug 12, 2008)

Anyone here like N'telligence?


----------



## Spike (Aug 12, 2008)

I've listened to some of N'telligence's stuff but I can't say I'm huge fan. It just didn't click for me.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 12, 2008)

My favorite Del album is Both sides of the Brain.  His stuff with Hieroglyphics was real nice too. 

I liked the first Deltron album but my friend told me the new one was awful...

I take it people here agree?


----------



## Ippy (Aug 12, 2008)

Spike said:


> I've listened to some of N'telligence's stuff but I can't say I'm huge fan. It just didn't click for me.


He's not gonna be winning any Grammies, but....


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 12, 2008)

Whats wrong with T.I.? Someone said he was trash.


----------



## King (Aug 12, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Whats wrong with T.I.? Someone said he was trash.



That would be me.

@Batman. I'm checking out N'telligence's stuff right now.


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 12, 2008)

Well I was wondering why you felt that way, hes 'main stream' yes but I always thought he put together solid work ever since _King_.


----------



## King (Aug 12, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Well I was wondering why you felt that way, hes 'main stream' yes but I always thought he put together solid work ever since _King_.



It has nothing to do with the fact that he is mainstream. I love some mainstream dudes like Eminem, Notorious B.I.G., Nas, etc.

I just think his music is just like everyone else trying to get at the big shot. His lyrics are lack-luster and the only thing he has on his side are super-producers. imo.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 12, 2008)

Off topic: What do ya'll think of this line "Dyke bitches like to x-men, it's all about kitty pride"  Hit or miss?


----------



## King (Aug 13, 2008)

@Leathface. Sounds like a line souljaboy would use.

@The Faint Smile. Yeah, del's new album wasn't too good, or as well as his previous.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 13, 2008)

King said:


> @Leathface. Sounds like a line souljaboy would use.
> 
> @The Faint Smile. Yeah, del's new album wasn't too good, or as well as his previous.



Yea i thought so too. That's why i wanted other people's opinions.


----------



## azuken (Aug 13, 2008)

Elzhi - Europass is amazing. FYI.


----------



## EPO GUMMSTA (Aug 13, 2008)

has anyone listen 2 hurricane chris 51/50 ratchet????????? best rap album in a while imo


----------



## azuken (Aug 13, 2008)

Obvious Trolls are Obvious.


----------



## EPO GUMMSTA (Aug 13, 2008)

azuken said:


> Obvious Trolls are Obvious.


? o im sorry this is intelligent hip hop i think nas-untitled is pretty darn good


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2008)

b&, so you listen to intelligent and unintelligent huh?


----------



## azuken (Aug 13, 2008)

I listen to both aswell.


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 13, 2008)

My friend told me Hieroglyphics was gonna be at the house of blues in south carolina a while back, but we never got around to checkin into it

What do yall Think about U-God from wu tang clan. People talk about Masta killa bein the most unheard, mysterious(no homo), ect but really i`ve hard the least from U-God. 
IMO. He`s probably the least popular out of the group and i`ll admit he`s my least favorite outta all of them but he`s still nice as hell. Thats just how wu tang is, everyone one of them are nice.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 13, 2008)

EPO GUMMSTA said:


> ? o im sorry this is intelligent hip hop i think nas-untitled is pretty darn good



lol, dats how we do it around here. Nice Save


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 13, 2008)

To be honest I've haven't heard anything from U-God except in Wu-Tang. I think he was in jail when 36 chambers was recorded so he only had like 2 line verses in their songs...Makes it hard to get a feel for him.

The best solo acts from Wu-Tang are GFK, Raekwon and especially Gza though.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 13, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> To be honest I've haven't heard anything from U-God except in Wu-Tang. I think he was in jail when 36 chambers was recorded so he only had like 2 line verses in their songs...Makes it hard to get a feel for him.
> 
> The best solo acts from Wu-Tang are GFK, Raekwon and especially Gza though.



don't sleep on deck (he's got the skill but never hit the popularity of like a Liquid Swords / Cuban Linx / Tical), but yes GZA is tops


----------



## King (Aug 13, 2008)

Favorite Wu-Tang Clan Member Everyone?

Me - Ghostface Killah or GZA.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 13, 2008)

I need help ! 

There's a few Lupe (best rapper alive) tracks I've heard but don't have on my computer because I can't find em anywhere to dl, if anyone can help with some or all I'd appreciate it. 

Free
Dope Boy
Questions
4 Real
Carrera Lu
Cold World
Where Do I Go
Hold It Down
Mass Appeal Freestyle
Me & My Sneakers (Mastered)
For Real
Diddy Freestyle
Blackout

need em now. 

all these are on youtube, u guyz can listen if u havn't heard em.


----------



## dilbot (Aug 13, 2008)

I actually only got Blackout, but sent to you anyways.

Would appreciate it if the songs get passed to me as well.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 13, 2008)

King said:


> Favorite Wu-Tang Clan Member Everyone?
> 
> Me - Ghostface Killah or GZA.



the genius but only by a hair. rza's production and ghost's flow and storytelling ability put them right up there. 

*waits for cax to rise from the ashes and make a rebel INS argument*


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 13, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> I need help !
> 
> There's a few Lupe (best rapper alive) tracks I've heard but don't have on my computer because I can't find em anywhere to dl, if anyone can help with some or all I'd appreciate it.
> 
> ...


I've got a few of those tracks on my external hdd, I'll upload them soon.


----------



## dilbot (Aug 13, 2008)

Isn't Carrera Lu "Slow down" (from the Food&Liquor ADVANCED album)?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 14, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Isn't Carrera Lu "Slow down" (from the Food&Liquor ADVANCED album)?



u got it?

if so u know what to do. ^_^


----------



## dilbot (Aug 14, 2008)

lol... where are you getting these songs titles from anyways? If you don't even got F&L I suggest you start from there...I'm pretty sure somebody pimped it a while ago...


----------



## Green Lantern (Aug 14, 2008)

I got "Me & My Sneakers (Mastered)"

I'll PM you a link when I can find it


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 14, 2008)

dilbot said:


> lol... where are you getting these songs titles from anyways? If you don't even got F&L I suggest you start from there...I'm pretty sure somebody pimped it a while ago...



I had all the tracks from the advanced F&L including Cerrera Lu/Slow Down which I heard but mysteriously dissapeared from my computer. Only track I have called "Slow Down" from Lupe is the one of "Fahrenheit 1/15: The Truth is Aong Us", so all i need is that track.



Undercovermc said:


> I've got a few of those tracks on my external hdd, I'll upload them soon.



Thnx a lot, anything to cross out more tracks on that list.



Green Lantern said:


> I got "Me & My Sneakers (Mastered)"
> 
> I'll PM you a link when I can find it



Can't wait.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 14, 2008)

What yall know about Saigon?

The Observer's Vote

Can't wait for his album.


----------



## kayos (Aug 14, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> the genius but only by a hair. rza's production and ghost's flow and storytelling ability put them right up there.
> 
> *waits for cax to rise from the ashes and make a rebel INS argument*



For me I'd say its a toss up between RZA and GZA...I cant choose between them really. GZA is by far the better lyricist of the two, but RZA's production skills...but then I like Ghost's storytelling too. There's something about his style that just makes him better at it than most lyricists I hear. Even on "the heart gently weeps" his verse stuck in mind more than others. I dunno, man.

In the Wu Tang Manual, and on one of the skits on 36 Chambers, it seems to be suggested that the Wu themselves consider GZA and Masta Killa to be the better lyricists though - with Mef referring to GZA as "the head" of the wu if it were voltron...and in the manual RZA asserts that Masta Killa's name (and their letting him use it) is an indicator of his ability.

Although, to be fair, there are no losers in this debate really. It doesnt matter who you pick, you can always make a good argument. They all have their strengths and reason enough to be called the greatest member of the Wu. Equally, despite their individual skill, they sort of need the collective...

/wu-fascination




As for Saigon...havent we been waiting for years for this friend to drop a disc? Dude is like Alternate Detox. Heads just dont know when the hell that shit is comin'. Oh they SAY 2008....

Also, didnt he say he was retiring last year?


----------



## King (Aug 16, 2008)

For anyone who is interested -


----------



## Danchou (Aug 16, 2008)

Haven't been here in like forever.

Just found out MF Doom sends out fakes on stage during a Rock the Bells gig, which put a big dent in my impression of him. It also seems it's not the first time he's done it. 

Supervillainy or bad taste?


----------



## delirium (Aug 16, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Haven't been here in like forever.
> 
> Just found out MF Doom sends out fakes on stage during a Rock the Bells gig, which put a big dent in my impression of him. It also seems it's not the first time he's done it.
> 
> Supervillainy or bad taste?



If I remember correctly, or sources are on point, his next joint is called "Doomposter". So him sending out fakes, or imposters, has something to do with that.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 17, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Haven't been here in like forever.
> 
> Just found out MF Doom sends out fakes on stage during a Rock the Bells gig, which put a big dent in my impression of him. It also seems it's not the first time he's done it.
> 
> Supervillainy or bad taste?



i think he's just a lazy ass. it's pretty fucked up to tell your fans you'll be performing a show, have them pay full price for it, then send some random guy to go lip sync to your tracks while you chill at home.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 17, 2008)

?<3 said:


> If I remember correctly, or sources are on point, his next joint is called "Doomposter". So him sending out fakes, or imposters, has something to do with that.


Hm, honestly I doubt it. He's done it before apparently. Pretty f'd up, especially since some fans missed Mos Def to go see him.



cheifrocka said:


> i think he's just a lazy ass. it's pretty fucked up to tell your fans you'll be performing a show, have them pay full price for it, then send some random guy to go lip sync to your tracks while you chill at home.


Pretty much yeah. Well, at least he knows whats good. I heard that he was checking out Nas' show during 'his' performance.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 17, 2008)

He's been doing it for like two years now. I'll never pay to see him again.


----------



## Green Lantern (Aug 18, 2008)

Holy moley I've played the song Rising Up by the Roots like a good 6 or 7 times (not in a row, but almost) now.

Amazing! I need more hip hop with that sort of vibe- soulful, jazzy and with live instrumentation if possible- any recommendations?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Haven't been here in like forever.
> 
> Just found out MF Doom sends out fakes on stage during a Rock the Bells gig, which put a big dent in my impression of him. It also seems it's not the first time he's done it.
> 
> Supervillainy or bad taste?





?<3 said:


> If I remember correctly, or sources are on point, his next joint is called "Doomposter". So him sending out fakes, or imposters, has something to do with that.





cheifrocka said:


> i think he's just a lazy ass. it's pretty fucked up to tell your fans you'll be performing a show, have them pay full price for it, then send some random guy to go lip sync to your tracks while you chill at home.



Psh, nubs.

It's called Doombots.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2008)

I've been meaning to check out Classified since Cata span him on his first show, suggestions on what to check first?


----------



## Spike (Aug 18, 2008)

here's an open letter from Kno (Cunninglynguists) addressed to MF Doom in regards of the fake performance.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2008)

haha that was a good read.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2008)

I honestly lol'd at some parts. Or at least sniggered.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 18, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Holy moley I've played the song Rising Up by the Roots like a good 6 or 7 times (not in a row, but almost) now.
> 
> Amazing! I need more hip hop with that sort of vibe- soulful, jazzy and with live instrumentation if possible- any recommendations?


 
Hocus Pocus

They're French, so unless you speak fluent French, lyrically they're not going to do much for you, but they have wonderful instrumentation and flow.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 18, 2008)

What's everyone's favourite Def Poetry acts?

I'll post some I like later on.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 19, 2008)

King said:


> Favorite Wu-Tang Clan Member Everyone?
> 
> Me - Ghostface Killah or GZA.



Ghostface for me def', i love his unique way of rhyming


----------



## LayZ (Aug 19, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> What's everyone's favourite Def Poetry acts?
> 
> I'll post some I like later on.



I like Amanda Diva's and Chappelle's poems.


----------



## azuken (Aug 19, 2008)

> At worst it might create a small conundrum for Doom fans torn between investing money in your possibly fraudulent live show or using that loot to re-up on another sack of Northern Lights kush. Not a tough call, I'd assume.



I lol'd HARD!


----------



## kayos (Aug 19, 2008)

LMFAO @ Open Letter


----------



## jkingler (Aug 19, 2008)

Kno wins!

Also, my faves from the Wu...

Who's the best? Deck, Ghost, and Meth, ain't no best.


----------



## azuken (Aug 20, 2008)

Anyone got a copy of "Sir Mix-A-Lot - Swass"?

Please pimp it.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 20, 2008)

That was a good read by Kno.  Kinda lost some faith when Kno ripped and tried thrashing Cyne over one beat over a track, nearly a year ago I think.  I am glad he has shown his sense of humor again.


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 21, 2008)

Saigon is sick, plus plenty of dope rappers been in movies and TV, get your head right Cam.


----------



## Killa Cam (Aug 21, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Saigon is sick, plus plenty of dope rappers been in movies and TV, get your head right Cam.



He might have been sick as an actor but I aint feeling this crossover shit. Actors thinking they can be rappers? What's next is Denzel going to start giving us hard 16s? Saigon need to stick to Hollywood and live hiphop for real MCs.


----------



## tgre (Aug 21, 2008)

Excellent read by Kno



> (Holy awkward racial undertones, Batman)



This got me chuckling for a good 2 minutes


----------



## Perverse (Aug 21, 2008)

He was a rapper long before he was actor, Cam.


----------



## Killa Cam (Aug 21, 2008)

Perverse said:


> He was a rapper long before he was actor, Cam.



You're confused, dude just stole his TV gimmick trying to establish more cred.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 21, 2008)

I know that he used acting to get more exposure, but that doesn't change the facts of what I said. He released a 12" single on Rawkus Records in 2001. He appeared on Entourage for the first time in 2006.

He's signed to a major label [Atlantic] anyway. I don't think he's really selling out or whatever either way.


----------



## King (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, I've also heard about the incident with MF Doom. I would actually pay just to see that.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 21, 2008)

Your inability to accept being wrong is quite sad.

--------------

What do you guys think of Heiruspecs?


----------



## Killa Cam (Aug 21, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Your inability to accept being wrong is quite sad.
> 
> --------------
> 
> What do you guys think of Heiruspecs?



I got inside information and I'm the one who wrong. Saigon is as gangsta as Taye Diggs.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm not a fan of hip hop but I recently listened to nuttin but strings and I liked it. 

Serious Q: What is the origin of intelligent rap?


----------



## LayZ (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome, CX.  I'd say wherever an artist uses extreme thought for honest expression.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 21, 2008)

^You are god.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 22, 2008)

Pervese, is that your blog beneath your sig?  Any chance you can up that Shingo Suzuki in the 8/7/08 post?  The MediaFire links to there MySpace but that shit is fiiiire.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 22, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> I got inside information and I'm the one who wrong. Saigon is as gangsta as Taye Diggs.



Saigon went to jail as a teen for attempted murder, and he's known as the Yardfather throughout "Rikers Island".


----------



## Green Lantern (Aug 22, 2008)

Does no one have the Jamnuts ish that is associated with Shingo Suzuki?


----------



## dilbot (Aug 22, 2008)

^That shits hard to find man. No go on Soul Seek as far as I went.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 22, 2008)

Damn 7L is is an underrated producer I just downloaded one of his beat cds.


----------



## azuken (Aug 22, 2008)

Anyone excited for the 88-keys album? His Mixtape "Adams Case Files" isnt on par with any other amazing chicago artist. But its definatly something to pick up. Ill pimp later if need be.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 22, 2008)

So, thanks to Del (the artist, lol) I'm finally swinging back into Hip Hop.  Deltron 3030 and Both Sides of the Brain have done wonders for my Hip Hop interest lately, and I must say I'm glad I finally got around to hearing him.

Also, just came across these guys today;



> Fingathing are an instrumental jazz / hip-hop band from Manchester, UK, comprising of classically trained Double bass player Sneaky and DJ / turntablist Peter Parker.


 
It's fucking awesome; it's instrumental, but amazing none the less.  It has a slightly "out there" or experimental edge, but still holds true to hip hop and jazz.  Anyone interested?


----------



## jkingler (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm always interested.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 23, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Pervese, is that your blog beneath your sig?  Any chance you can up that Shingo Suzuki in the 8/7/08 post?  The MediaFire links to there MySpace but that shit is fiiiire.


Ah, bugger, I linked to the wrong bloody thing. Just paste that mediafire link into your browser bar and you're in. Shit is fire, though, shame it got little attention when I pimped it.

And yeah, it's my blog. Check out the Tonda Trio too, it's awesome and moe-approved. 

-------

Gimme some, Andrew. <3


----------



## Jimin (Aug 23, 2008)

G-Unit's TOS was awful. I couldn't listen anymore when I got to like song 10.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 23, 2008)

That you were able to get that far is staggering.


----------



## azuken (Aug 23, 2008)

So Kingler wants the 88-keys album, anyone else?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll take it.


----------



## azuken (Aug 23, 2008)

Sent trunks...


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 23, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> G-Unit's TOS was awful. I couldn't listen anymore when I got to like song 10.


10 songs? That's a whole album right there.


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 23, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> G-Unit's TOS was awful. I couldn't listen anymore when I got to like song 10.



I thought they had some bangers, last 2 tracks were my favs.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 23, 2008)

> Gimme some, Andrew. <3


 


Mael said:


> That you were able to get that far is staggering.


 
Here it comes.

I've only got one album, but if I find more, and you're interested, I'll pass 'em your way, too.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Aug 23, 2008)

azuken said:


> So Kingler wants the 88-keys album, anyone else?



any possible way I can get that?


----------



## omniwind (Aug 24, 2008)

You guys should check out Skyzoo and Torae. Their nice, listen to their tracks "Click"  "Best Out" and "Necessary Evils"  Both these dudes are lyrically sick, they need a doctor.  Go on myspace, imeem or youtube for the tracks.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 24, 2008)

LOL @ tag.


----------



## krib91 (Aug 24, 2008)

Underground hip hop is the purest.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 24, 2008)

LayZ said:


> LOL @ tag.


"no-lil-wayne-plz"

It had to be done.


----------



## The Killstrike (Aug 24, 2008)

im going 2 a lil wayne concert in a few days so imma show him my lyrics and stuff hopefully i makez it


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 25, 2008)

dont get ya hopes up


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 25, 2008)

The Killstrike said:


> im going 2 a lil wayne concert in a few days so imma show him my lyrics and stuff hopefully i makez it




Haha, nah homie. Just a lil suggestion, dont use strike so much in ya lyrics, we get its ya name & all, but its not hot. Also i say you should work on internal rhymes as well, its not something i use excessively but its nice to have every once & a while. Helps ya words flow better, ya dig?


----------



## DeLo (Aug 25, 2008)

Have any of you heard L.A.X., hot album, Game has some quality songs on their nothing comes close to Start from Scratch on The Documentary. I think it is one of the better albums of the year. Angel with Common, Letter to the King with Nas, and LAX Files are the three best in my opinion.


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 25, 2008)

Bulletproof Diaries, House of Pain and Cali Sunshine are my favs but the album is solid all around, better then C3


----------



## DeLo (Aug 25, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Bulletproof Diaries, House of Pain and Cali Sunshine are my favs but the album is solid all around, better then C3



I'm pretty sure most albums were better than C3, I still fail to see how Lil Wayne is acclaimed as a good rapper let alone the best alive. When you steal entire verses from Aliyah you are pretty sad.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 25, 2008)

DeLo said:


> Have any of you heard L.A.X., hot album, Game has some quality songs on their nothing comes close to Start from Scratch on The Documentary. I think it is one of the better albums of the year. Angel with Common, Letter to the King with Nas, and LAX Files are the three best in my opinion.


I've heard the earlier leaked tracks / singles several times and most of them were hot. As for the whole album, I've only heard it once, but it has far too many cameos for my liking. It's more like the kind of multiple feature album a DJ would make, instead of a Game album. His first two albums are significantly better, but this one isn't bad overall.


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone picked up Reks new album grey hairs? 

*LIVE FREE
OR DIE HARD*

this track is too dope


----------



## furious styles (Aug 26, 2008)

KiksTyo said:


> Anyone picked up Reks new album grey hairs?
> 
> Karin
> 
> this track is too dope



ill beat by primo. the rapper i could take or leave.


----------



## DeLo (Aug 26, 2008)

KiksTyo said:


> Anyone picked up Reks new album grey hairs?
> 
> Will probably be removed soon but w/e
> 
> this track is too dope



Just listened to that song for the first time on you tube, OMG, Reks killed that fucking beat. Is he new, I have never heard of him before but that song is disgusting. If he goes this hard on most of his songs.......if he has dropped other albums could you lemme know cause that song is on another level like lupe and nas level.

This song reminds me of some older tracks from the nineties.


----------



## King (Aug 26, 2008)

R.I.P to Dr. Dre's son.


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 27, 2008)

^ I heard about that, weird.

*Anyone hear yung berg got beat up and had his chain snatched? LOL*

------


Undercovermc said:


> I've heard the earlier leaked tracks / singles several times and most of them were hot. As for the whole album, I've only heard it once, but it has far too many cameos for my liking. *It's more like the kind of multiple feature album a DJ would make, instead of a Game album.* His first two albums are significantly better, but this one isn't bad overall.



That is not an accurate description at all.

9 of the features only do hooks, a lot of albums have other people doing hooks but they don't give credit.

Then only 4 tracks have other rappers actually rapping not doing the hooks, you'll find that or more on most any album. This is indeed a Game album, I think its better then his second.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 27, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> ^ I heard about that, weird.
> 
> *Anyone hear yung berg got beat up and had his chain snatched? LOL*
> 
> ...



I heard about Berg getting beat up. Berg had it comin to him. He'd been runnin his mouth for a while now(talking bout bow wow, talkin bout flo rida, dissin detroit and it's so called rap scene).


----------



## King (Aug 27, 2008)

Yung Berg = No Talent.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 27, 2008)

New Madlib album out -- it's a tribute to J Dilla. Nice stuff.


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 27, 2008)

Beat Konducta Vol. 5? Say no more.  Daps, Shawn.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 28, 2008)

First single from Common's new album _Invincible Summer_.

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZt-8nNGKmE]Common Feat. Pharrell - Announcement[/youtube]


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 28, 2008)

anyone got chams new mixtape

mixtape messiah 4?


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 28, 2008)

typhoon72 said:


> anyone got chams new mixtape
> 
> mixtape messiah 4?


Yeah, I've sent it to you.


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

*^ Send it to me too if you find the time.*

Also I heard that Common song awhile ago but its good and so is the video, since its called _Invincible Summer_ is it dropping b4 Summer is over?


----------



## furious styles (Aug 28, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> First single from Common's new album _Invincible Summer_.
> 
> [youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZt-8nNGKmE]Common Feat. Pharrell - Announcement[/youtube]



that beat is mediocre. especially for the neptunes (i'm going to assume they produced) common is an amazingly slick mc, that's why he sounds good over those soulful smooth sticky rich sounds of sample heavy kanye and dilla beats. not some watered down stock sound shit.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 28, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> *^ Send it to me too if you find the time.*
> 
> Also I heard that Common song awhile ago but its good and so is the video, since its called _Invincible Summer_ is it dropping b4 Summer is over?


It was due to be released on June 24th 2008 but has been pushed back to September 22nd due to Common filming.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 28, 2008)

Perverse said:


> New Madlib album out -- it's a tribute to J Dilla. Nice stuff.


Anyone care to hook me up?


----------



## pascaline (Aug 29, 2008)

lil wayne gon die. 

i use to think he was complete and utter shit, but some of his songs are pretty good. though i won't admit this ever again


----------



## Danchou (Aug 29, 2008)

KiksTyo said:


> Anyone picked up Reks new album grey hairs?
> 
> A band was playing a song he could get into
> 
> this track is too dope


Yeah, i've been bumping that track lately. Never heard of the guy before, but he spits hot fire tight there. The ridiculously phat beat Premo gave him helps a lot as well.



Undercovermc said:


> First single from Common's new album _Invincible Summer_.
> 
> A band was playing a song he could get into
> Common Feat. Pharrell - Announcement


I'm not really feeling Common's commercial trip, but it's a good song irregardless.

Anyone listen to the Streets here? It's a uk garage/grime/hiphop band by Mike Skinner. It seems he's calling that quits. He's in the process of finishing his latest album and then there'll be only one final after that which is a damn shame.

Anyway, check out this awesome track from his latest album.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 29, 2008)

What does everyone think of LAX.
I feel as though its pretty good. Some song I really enjoyed and some I could live without.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 29, 2008)

listened to Mixtape Messiah 4, by Chamillionaire

best record ive heard all year, by far. Every track


----------



## DeLo (Aug 30, 2008)

typhoon72 said:


> listened to Mixtape Messiah 4, by Chamillionaire
> 
> best record ive heard all year, by far. Every track



I've heard it myself it's good but not spectacular. I don't think it even comes close to Nas' Untitled.


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 30, 2008)

typhoon72 said:


> listened to Mixtape Messiah 4, by Chamillionaire
> 
> best record ive heard all year, by far. Every track



When you downloaded yours, it came with a bonus cd?


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 30, 2008)

nope

16           chars


----------



## King (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh yeah, Mixtape Messiah. I forgot about that.

I saw that the fourth came out today.

*goes to listen.*


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 30, 2008)

typhoon72 said:


> nope
> 
> 16           chars


The link that I sent you has 2 CD's. First one has 21 tracks and the bonus CD has 16 tracks. There should be 37 in total.


----------



## little nin (Aug 30, 2008)

any way i can get Mixtape Messiah?


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 30, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> The link that I sent you has 2 CD's. First one has 21 tracks and the bonus CD has 16 tracks. There should be 37 in total.



wierd, ill dl it again then


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 30, 2008)

typhoon72 said:


> wierd, ill dl it again then


If that one doesn't have both CD's, I've got another link that definitely does. I'll PM it to you, if you need it.


----------



## pascaline (Aug 31, 2008)

soulja boy is trash /intelligent topic


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2008)

pascaline said:


> soulja boy is trash /intelligent topic


Was that even a complete thought?


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 1, 2008)

is CD 2 on Mixtape Messiah 4 worth checking out?


----------



## pascaline (Sep 1, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Was that even a complete thought?



does it matter? just give your opinion on the statement.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2008)

pascaline said:


> does it matter? just give your opinion on the statement.



Everyone knows Soulja Boy is garbage.


----------



## pascaline (Sep 1, 2008)

except all the people that defend him and buy his shit and its not even just fans. kanye gave him props too... and other big time names.


----------



## azuken (Sep 1, 2008)

Souljah boy deserves props.... Terrible rapper, but he can scam the fuck out of people. Thats true hustling.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 1, 2008)

I Kissed a Girl - Katy Perry

XD

Social Conservative @ 15:20 had me rolling.


----------



## azuken (Sep 1, 2008)

Hands before you’s a man that built a castle with sand
With no regards for tidelwaves and finally established
Til the water comes in gallon drums and wipes away my palace
But now im sittin lovely off in wonderland with Alice
With purple people passin me at the catapillar’s chalice


----------



## Killa Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Everyone knows Soulja Boy is garbage.


Why you hating on a kid? Soulja Boy is like 14 years old and you calling him garbage? Soulja Boy represents pure hip hop. Music that makes me forget the daily grind and dance.


----------



## pascaline (Sep 3, 2008)

Are you serious?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 3, 2008)

Killa Cam is like the Bizarro of NF.  Yeah, he's serious.


----------



## pascaline (Sep 4, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Killa Cam is like the Bizarro of NF.  Yeah, he's serious.



omfg


----------



## Killa Cam (Sep 4, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> yeah. and lets not forget that nas recorded illmatic at 16 then released it at 17. age isn't an excuse folks. i wouldn't call soulja boy 'smart' so much as lucky; lucky that the public is big on shitty club music atm.



How can you compare Illmatic to souljaboytellem.com? SB released a classic right out of the gate. It took Nas some time before he released a disc that wasn't a coaster.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 4, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> How can you compare Illmatic to souljaboytellem.com? SB released a classic right out of the gate. It took Nas some time before he released a disc that wasn't a coaster.





Nas created Illmatic when he was 16 and released it at 17, and it's known as maybe the greatest single hip hop album of all time.  Please one yourself.


----------



## Killa Cam (Sep 4, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Nas created Illmatic when he was 16 and released it at 17, and it's known as maybe the greatest single hip hop album of all time.  Please one yourself.



Large Professor is obviously a dickrider. I guarantee when Soulja Boy goes down as GOAT there will be books and movies dedicated to him.


----------



## Violence Fight (Sep 5, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> Large Professor is obviously a dickrider. I guarantee when Soulja Boy goes down as GOAT there will be books and movies dedicated to him.





that sums up my feelings I believe.


----------



## azuken (Sep 5, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> yeah. and lets not forget that nas recorded illmatic at 16 then released it at 17. age isn't an excuse folks. i wouldn't call soulja boy 'smart' so much as lucky; lucky that the public is big on shitty club music atm.



Nas was born in 73. Illmatic dropped in 94. That makes him 21. Step your math game up.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 5, 2008)

azuken said:


> Nas was born in 73. Illmatic dropped in 94. That makes him 21. Step your math game up.



Illmatic is the debut album of rapper Nas, released April 19, 1994 on Columbia Records. Recording sessions for the album took place from 1992 to 1993 at Chung King Studios, D&D Recording and Battery Studios in New York City.

^ wikipedia

since he was born in late 73 he was 18-19 when it was being recorded i guess. still as old as S.B. is now, and it's not like he wrote all the verses only after he turned 18 either. his first major record appearance was on Main Source's "Live at the Barbeque" from Breaking Atoms, an album that was recorded from 90-91 (so when he was 16-17) and dropped the classic 'kidnap the President's wife without a plan' verse. hell he started rapping at fuckin 9 years old back in the mid 80s and was in a respected NY crew.

sorry for dropping so much knowledge, i'm bored as shit


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 5, 2008)

azuken said:


> Nas was born in 73. Illmatic dropped in 94. That makes him 21. Step your math game up.



Time of release =/= time of recording. It's obviously not recorded all in one go. _Halftime_ was recorded for Zebrahead in 1991-92 so he was 18. _Life's A Bitch_ self evidently says he was 20 when he finished recording it, and probably just turned it. You have to use your brain more than '1994 minus 1973 = 21.' 

That book might be interesting, hopefully there'll be some candid insight into the recording of it as well.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 5, 2008)

azuken said:


> Nas was born in 73. Illmatic dropped in 94. That makes him 21. Step your math game up.




Common Sense is a beautiful thing.  I'm glad God gave us the option to either use it or ignore it, but if you do ignore it, you would end up nowhere.  You think Nas created that classic album in one year?  He started on this album when he was 16.  That fact came out of Nas mouth.  Step your research game up.


----------



## azuken (Sep 5, 2008)

I just got:


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm just glad you can do math man, props.


Game didn't sell a mil first week =[


----------



## azuken (Sep 5, 2008)

I knew game wouldnt sell a mill first week... I dont even think lil wayne (The worlds most popular rapper... Gross) sold a mil did he?

Im and educated rap fan.

Edit: i take it back, lil wayne sold a little over 1 million copies.


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 5, 2008)

Wayne sold a mil first week, that's why I was hoping Game could too but he doesn't whore himself out on every song he can so yeah.


----------



## azuken (Sep 5, 2008)

the game puts out quality albums. He isnt the greatest rapper by any means but i enjoy him.

I learned alot about lupe, The guy is a 4th degree blackbelt... I wouldnt mess with him:


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 5, 2008)

He's too young in the game(no pun intended) to reach for the GOAT crown yet but too be honest a few years down the line if he doesn't retire he'll be damn close at this rate, or so I think.

I am looking forward to seeing what numbers Jeezy's _The Recession_ does compared to _L.A.X_


----------



## azuken (Sep 5, 2008)

I never listened to Jeezy, His voice always kind of annoyed me. and he always yells "YEAH". If i wanted to hear that i would listen to lil jon.

I think that The Game aims for a differnt demographic. He goes for the west coast gangster rap. While jeezy aims at somone different.

If you have L.A.X. can you pimp it too me. I havent heard it yet.


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 5, 2008)

Lol get past that part and Jeezy is fireeeeeeee.

I would but the PM I had with it is long gone, I heard it, loved it and went out and bought it, there is a thread in the Pimping projects section though.


----------



## azuken (Sep 5, 2008)

I have the PM but the link is down, every link i have is down. I think you should rip it at 320 and upload it.... Thats just me tho.

I think i could beat the shit out of soulja boy:


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't know how to do all that, just  get the track list and youtube the songs.

I don't think I'd waste my time, honestly, plus I don't have any beef with him, he's getting his money, its whatever.


----------



## azuken (Sep 5, 2008)

I have beef with him.... I have to hear this shit when i hang out with the girls i hang out with. It makes me sick. So yeah, I want to stomp his shit.

You dont know how to rip...... Nevermind then.


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 5, 2008)

Lol, suggest something else then son.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 5, 2008)

I could honestly say that I've personally enjoy every Jeezy albums.


----------



## azuken (Sep 5, 2008)

They are pretty simple minded. Im lucky enough that they like the bay area club scene music (TEam knoc, The Team, etc...) which i listen too so.

Also free MF doom mixtape:


----------



## King (Sep 6, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I could honestly say that I've personally enjoy every Jeezy albums.



What's a good song by him? I keep hearing he's good so I'll give him a try.

Plus his new album, _The Recession_ just came out.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 6, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I could honestly say that I've personally enjoy every Jeezy albums.



i enjoyed the 1st one (thug motivation) and this new one (the recession) the 2nd one was meh :/. 

My fav track from the new one is " My President ".


----------



## jkingler (Sep 6, 2008)

[Team7] - Michi ~ To you all

I'd always suspected.

Also, lol @ the irony of getting 2 cents for a view. It would be better if it was 2 cents a comment and 15 a view, but still. It's there and it's pretty awesome.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 6, 2008)

The Game vs. Bow Wow in Madden

I want say who won but it was a blow out


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Sep 6, 2008)

I recently found an artist by the name of DJ Deckstream. I like his songs, but I can't find an album download.

Any help?

This patch


----------



## azuken (Sep 7, 2008)

For the P.O.S fans:


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 7, 2008)

could we kill bowow?


ppppppppppleaaaase


----------



## The Dan (Sep 7, 2008)

My favourite is Tupac because he is a visionary and also 50 Cent because he is a real soldier but out of all of them I really love Eminem because he is white.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 7, 2008)

lollertroll


----------



## azuken (Sep 7, 2008)

>_<

These guys piss me off.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 7, 2008)

All those unreleased Lupe tracks I've been looking for in audio are now packed into a 2 vol. mixtape called "Overlooked" u can get em @ datpiff.com

​
Overlooked Vol. 1 ...>>> 

Overlooked Vol. 2 ...>>>


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 7, 2008)

The Dan said:


> My favourite is Tupac because he is a visionary and also *50 Cent* because he is a *real soldier* but out of all of them I really love Eminem because he is white.



50 himself is fuckin laughable, but the real soldier comment is the fuckin lulz.


----------



## Killa Cam (Sep 8, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]UK92scWzUEI[/YOUTUBE]

Someone give me some tracks where they used this shit as a sample. Heard it on a trailer but can't recall which song I've heard it from.


----------



## Spike (Sep 8, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> I recently found an artist by the name of DJ Deckstream. I like his songs, but I can't find an album download.
> 
> Any help?
> 
> The Lelouch x C.C. Livejournal Community



google is your best friend.

zomg,


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 8, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> [YOUTUBE]UK92scWzUEI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Someone give me some tracks where they used this shit as a sample. Heard it on a trailer but can't recall which song I've heard it from.



skysports use it all the time. to help make league 2 football interesting


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 8, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> Someone give me some tracks where they used this shit as a sample. Heard it on a trailer but can't recall which song I've heard it from.


It was used in the trailer for The Lord of The Rings 2, The Da Vinci Code, I Am Legend and some others. It was also sampled for Lil Jon's track _Throw It Up_. If you've seen the Assassin's Creeds trailer, you've heard it on that too. It's been used in films, TV, adverts and video games, which is almost everywhere.


----------



## azuken (Sep 8, 2008)

So you guys probably didnt watch the MTV Video Music Awards, but i didnt. If you get the chance watch like, the last 15 minutes. They are epic. Lil Wayne did a song with Kid Rock (WTF?), and Kanye West performance of his new song "Love Locked Down" FUCKING KILLED. He used those fucking chinese drums like in the olympics. Seriously epic:




FYI: It looks and sounds better on a TV. Somewhere in the show there was a pretty bad ass performance by lupe doing superstar (Youtube it).


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 8, 2008)

Badass my ass. They put him on the small shitty stage, & then cut away to commercials before he even got through the 1st verse.


----------



## azuken (Sep 8, 2008)

Small performances are usually better. and lupe is always bad ass. I liked it. But by no means was it better then when i saw him. Watch the Kanye West performance, its amazing, ive watched it about 5 times.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm not feeling that new Kanye single at all. Besides, it's not a hip-hop track.


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 8, 2008)

Kanye hasn't made anything I can jam since Graduation.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm just sayin the whole reason I was watchin the shitty VMA's was to see Mr. Fiasco get up on stage, & in the end he aint get to shine. Well not on TV anyways. Kanye's was alright, but he needs to get the fuck off that autotune shit, he aint T-Pain son. Instead what I got for waiting is Lil Wayne tryin to sag in some too tight red pants, a disappointing performace by T.I. who i had so much hope for, a shitty performance by pink, & seeing Britney Spears win 3 awards for a song nobodies ever heard of.


----------



## azuken (Sep 8, 2008)

I think the auto-tune makes the track sound better. Maybe thats me. And i think kanye has tried to do more experimental stuff with his last album. As for something to jam to... Jockin Jay-Z. Not his rapping but his production.

Without Auto-tune:



And you had hopes for T.I.? Dude sucks. Sorry. I had no hope.


----------



## azuken (Sep 8, 2008)

I also noticed this. WHAT THE FUCK IS LIL WAYNE DOING IN SKINNY JEANS! I also heard he had a lip ring.... I didnt notice it.


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 8, 2008)

No comment on Weezy, least hes... different? >.>

Lol T.I. is a great rapper, very creative with his lyrics, his performance was fine for what I think the VMA's deserves.

and Lol @ Kanye bitching about how he will never perform there again last year, oh Mr. West


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 8, 2008)

^Yup T.I. is alright in my book. But then again with Whateva You Like being his current single, it was stupid to expect anything more.

Lol @ you fucked it up.


----------



## King (Sep 8, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> [YOUTUBE]UK92scWzUEI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Someone give me some tracks where they used this shit as a sample. Heard it on a trailer but can't recall which song I've heard it from.



lol.

I read this post and somehow automatically knew what song is what going to be, before I clicked on the youtube link.

It's called Lux Aeterna. 

Read about all the people who sampled it here-
)


----------



## azuken (Sep 8, 2008)

Dude always looked fucked up


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 8, 2008)

Someone reccomend their Top 5 albums.

Even though I probably heard em already.


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 9, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Someone reccomend their Top 5 albums.
> 
> Even though I probably heard em already.



Not a Top 5 of all time or anything, but a random selection of 5 albums I'm currently vibing to-
DJ Deckstream's Sweet 90's Blues Remix
Shingo Suzuki's Abstract Truth
Gym Class Heroes' The Quilt
DJ Shadow's Endtroducing...
Fat Jon the Ample Soul Physician's Repaint Tommorrow


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 9, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> I looking for rap songs that uses it. There's something in my head but I can't get it out.



Yeah, Lil Jon - Throw It Up
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TedMWQL33ic[/YOUTUBE]
If you like Lux Aeterna, don't listen to it. He ruined it.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 9, 2008)

COCK​
was listening to Nas recently. i still think gods son is his best album.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 10, 2008)

IM GONNA LEAVE THE BLENDER !!!


----------



## dilbot (Sep 10, 2008)

Currently spinning the new Gym Class album...

Not really feeling it. Though I give it credit for lots of variety in the songs.


----------



## azuken (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, I think "The Quilt" is way better then their last album. Has variety and some really good songs. Ill probably pimp it later.

Top tracks:
Dont Tell Me Its Over
Live A Little
Home

Guilty Pleasure:
Kissin Ears

Definatly download it if you guys havent. Worth a spin.


Love Lockdown (Studio Version):
Link removed

Not really feeling it like i was the live performance. I hope this is a rough rough rough version of the song.


----------



## dilbot (Sep 10, 2008)

I actually like ACASC better than this album. Better Beats I liked to jam to, and I liked the themes better in it than the Quilt (save for Scandalous Scholastics).

Maybe it's cause I'm actually in High School I can relate to it a bit better than the other albums. So ACASC is my third favourite album with For the Kids first and Papercut Chronicles second.


----------



## azuken (Sep 10, 2008)

Really... Its kind of odd, i can see how ACASC relates to highschool (I jammed to it). But the quilt i relate to as growing up, hanging out with girl (Kissing Ears), figuring out time is too short (Live A Little), etc...

I love them all tho, so who cares....


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 10, 2008)

Jadakiss Ft. Jay-Z - Who Run This


----------



## azuken (Sep 10, 2008)

Young Jeezy - The Recession = 6.5:


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 11, 2008)

Jeezy's definitely improving.


----------



## omniwind (Sep 11, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> Jeezy's definitely improving.



That My President track was nice, I liked Jeezy verse more, suprisingly. Lawlz


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Who heard Love Lockdown?
I'm a Kanye fan, but I thought that song was really week..

He's been using voice synthesizers lately
I think he might be falling off...

Hopefully he'll be good with CRS


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 12, 2008)

the homie Kanye fucked up with this new single, shits wack and that T-Pain mess annoys me but he'll still sell


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 13, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Who heard Love Lockdown?
> I'm a Kanye fan, but I thought that song was really week..
> 
> He's been using voice synthesizers lately
> ...


I don't enjoy Love Lockdown either, but I don't think Kanye's falling off, even with the Voice synthesizer he was great lollipop remix, put on, and swagger like me.

I can't wait for series either, did u hear their new single Everyone Nose


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 13, 2008)

Would anyone like to start a Big L fanclub with me?


----------



## Cax (Sep 13, 2008)

^I'm down with that shit mate

And aye, whats crackin, i aint been back here for ages. Thought id lay down some DJ Krush a few of ya liked when i posted it ages ago.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 13, 2008)

^ Really you can co own


----------



## Cax (Sep 13, 2008)

No probs bro i'd be glad to


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't get it, aren't they getting it when people are singing songs with synthesizers?  And now that T-Pain is expanded his horizons it's just getting worse


----------



## Cax (Sep 13, 2008)

Sometimes it sounds good. A synth voice on somethin like an NWA track wouldn't sound half bad, but when knobs like Justin Timberlake, T Pain, Rick ross or w/e use it in just about EVERY song.. fuckin annoyin


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 13, 2008)

Cax said:


> Sometimes it sounds good. A synth voice on somethin like an NWA track wouldn't sound half bad, but when knobs like Justin Timberlake, T Pain, Rick ross or w/e use it in just about EVERY song.. fuckin annoyin



lol Rick Ross? I'm glad i didn't hear shit like that from him yet. Don't even listen to the dude.


----------



## Cax (Sep 14, 2008)

I've heard some of his shit, and im not sure but i reckon hes one of the blokes that uses the synth..


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2008)

No, Rick Ross does about 8 sessions of pre-recording and still has mediocre "style" at best.  He knows how evoke the emotion though.

On another note, 2 years ago I met this guy went by Muggsy Malone who asked me had I ever heard of him.  I told him no and he said no matter since the Underground is no place to blow up, we got in a long debate about that and I eventually convinced him to stay underground so he could have freedom and stay true to himself.  Tonight I saw him on Myspace with his own official page () but I like his song "I'm a Man" which I think I had something to do with.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 14, 2008)

^Where the fuck does shit like this go down?


----------



## azuken (Sep 14, 2008)

I allow T-Pain to use the auto-tune just cause he does it on every track on every CD. He uses it all the time, period. And Snoop Dogg sounded alright with it. But every one else needs to just quit.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 14, 2008)

I just listened to Kanye's Love lockdown the auto-tune needs to stop.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 14, 2008)

auto-tune is great because it lets rappers that can't sing make shitty r n' b


----------



## Kameil (Sep 14, 2008)

It makes them feel they're better than T-pain.


----------



## King (Sep 14, 2008)

Rap in its current form is progressing and evolving into exactly what it wasn't made for, which is sad.

Rap/Hip-Hop is in a slump. We need someone to straighten that out. We may never have the glorified years of the '80s and partial '90s, but we should still have the chance to listen to somewhat decent music, instead of listening to a song that is the exact same as the previous one.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 14, 2008)

It's continually revolving around repetitive shit. I think most new gen rappers forgot what real hip/hop was about which was just merely about what's going on around your place your community  speaking from their heart spitting more powerful lyrics that stay etched in one's brain perhaps forever.


----------



## King (Sep 14, 2008)

@Kameil. Exactly.

It has to do with the message each song is portraying. If rap is only currently about snapping fingers, ring tones and glamour, then fuck it. I honestly won't listen to it at all and just stick to discovering more glory in the era of when it was golden.

Hopefully, we'll have a savior. Because we currently need one.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> ^Where the fuck does shit like this go down?



D.C.  I'm a traveller, so I run into a lot of famous people.  For instance Jay-Z never says a word if he doesn't know you or has no official business.


----------



## King (Sep 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> D.C.  I'm a traveller, so I run into a lot of famous people.  For instance Jay-Z never says a word if he doesn't know you or has no official business.



Wait. I'm interested now. Explain. You've met Jay-Z before?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, unfortunately though he's not really a people person unless he's close to them.  We only exchanged a couple of words and I joked around with him a bit and made him chuckle.  Cool guy nonetheless.

I've met alot of stars, can you guys who rate my verse I spit in the Battleground?


----------



## King (Sep 14, 2008)

@Mider T. You really met him? Damn. What other famous people have you met?

And I rate that verse 6.5/10. The second bar was lacking, imo.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 14, 2008)

I've met Jay plenty of times.  It's nothing to really brag about.  I was originally raised in Marcy and his sister and mines were real close.  His nephew Colleek, (R.I.P.) were really cool and the night that he died, I was going to come along on the ride.  I guess it was fate that I didn't go.  His best friend, Roscoe, who is my other boy, was in the passenger seat and is still traumatized till this day.

Being from Brooklyn, you meet so many people if you play your cards right.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 14, 2008)

Cax said:


> ^I'm down with that shit mate


kk i made the Big L FC you still co ownin right?


----------



## Perverse (Sep 14, 2008)

King said:


> @Kameil. Exactly.
> 
> It has to do with the message each song is portraying. If rap is only currently about snapping fingers, ring tones and glamour, then fuck it. I honestly won't listen to it at all and just stick to discovering more glory in the era of when it was golden.
> 
> *Hopefully, we'll have a savior. Because we currently need one.*



We have Common Market, Blue Scholars, Shingo Suzuki, Nomak, Nujabes and Insight pumping out releases. The 'saviours' are here.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 14, 2008)

You created a Big L Fanclub in NF lol?  I'll give you props if at least 10 people joined that FC.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 14, 2008)

Now I'll join just to be contrary. 

@Perv: I agree. The content is out there, though the masses aren't digging for it (or maybe they simply aren't digging it).


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 14, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> You created a Big L Fanclub in NF lol?  I'll give you props if at least 10 people joined that FC.



Thanks for the support 

@Mael LINK TO ART SITE MINAMI joins now!!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2008)

King said:


> @Mider T. You really met him? Damn. What other famous people have you met?
> 
> And I rate that verse 6.5/10. The second bar was lacking, imo.



Who haven't I met?  I really can't think of anyone i haven't right off the bat right now, name people and I'll tell you yes or no.

Yeah, the timing was off and lacked depth, thanks.


----------



## King (Sep 14, 2008)

@Mider T. If you have ever met Eminem, I may just kill you. srsly. Eminem is the rapper to listen to.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 14, 2008)

ironically enough i met and chilled with aesop rock after a show in los angeles last night.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 14, 2008)

Atmosphere, Tech N9ne, and The Pack are coming to my town soon. 

Fuck Yea.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2008)

King said:


> @Mider T. If you have ever met Eminem, I may just kill you. srsly. Eminem is the rapper to listen to.



I met Eminem by surprise in Memphis before, seriously he showed up out of nowhere.


----------



## King (Sep 15, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I met Eminem by surprise in Memphis before, seriously he showed up out of nowhere.



FUCK.

If I ever got the chance to just give dap to Eminem, that would make my next five years in life.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 15, 2008)

I remember spotting Soulja boy downtown in Atlanta my god I wanted to curb his ass so bad with my fist but people were with him.


----------



## azuken (Sep 15, 2008)

Seriously if you were to hood stomp souljah boy, i think the jail time and his crew kicking your ass would be worth it.


On another note, would anybody be interested in me pimping the new Doomtree record?


----------



## Kameil (Sep 15, 2008)

But I wouldn't want a horde of his fans ass stomping me while I'm beating his bitch ass. 

DoomTree? Sounds interesting I second it.


----------



## azuken (Sep 15, 2008)

you would live.. they wouldnt stomp you to death.

and do you know what doomtree is?


----------



## Cax (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Chief, whats crackin mate?Aint spoken in a fair time .. you chilled wit aesop? that's sick


----------



## furious styles (Sep 15, 2008)

Cax said:


> Hey Chief, whats crackin mate?Aint spoken in a fair time .. you chilled wit aesop? that's sick



for real. i was gone for a while and where the hell have you been ? haha

anyway yeah, seriously. considering he's pretty much at the height of indie rap popularity and puts up serious numbers he's a down to earth cat. i saw him with rob sonic and some other def jux cats the other night, and i just hung around after the show. he came out and stood over in the lobby shaking hands with cats and signing cds and taking pictures and whatnot, just shooting the shit. so i jived with him about hip hop and he signed my appleseed EP. i guess it wasn't that amazing but it sort of left me starstruck.


----------



## Cax (Sep 15, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> for real. i was gone for a while and where the hell have you been ? haha
> 
> anyway yeah, seriously. considering he's pretty much at the height of indie rap popularity and puts up serious numbers he's a down to earth cat. i saw him with rob sonic and some other def jux cats the other night, and i just hung around after the show. he came out and stood over in the lobby shaking hands with cats and signing cds and taking pictures and whatnot, just shooting the shit. so i jived with him about hip hop and he signed my appleseed EP. i guess it wasn't that amazing but it sort of left me starstruck.



Yeah mate i've been hidin in a bush for a long time

Aesop is a fuckin legend in my eyes, mainstream popular, indie popular or not even popular at all, I wouldn't/don't give a shit. Sounds like a good night bro.

A page or two back, no love for DJ Krush?


----------



## Perverse (Sep 15, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> ironically enough i met and chilled with aesop rock after a show in los angeles last night.





cheifrocka said:


> anyway yeah, seriously. considering he's pretty much at the height of indie rap popularity and puts up serious numbers he's a down to earth cat. i saw him with rob sonic and some other def jux cats the other night, and i just hung around after the show. he came out and stood over in the lobby shaking hands with cats and signing cds and taking pictures and whatnot, just shooting the shit. so i jived with him about hip hop and he signed my appleseed EP. i guess it wasn't that amazing but it sort of left me starstruck.


Words cannot describe my jealousy.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 15, 2008)

Cax, long time no see.  What world have you been hiding at?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 15, 2008)

Where's the Lupe FC?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 15, 2008)

Ketsumeishi anyone?


----------



## Cax (Sep 15, 2008)

Aye sin, how ya doin bro? Yeah we aint spoken in ages man. I've had shit goin on from every corner, jus couldnt stay on NF. But i'm back now, might aswell. You aint been on MSN for months either, sup with that? I woulda given ya a yell

Oh ye whats up with your low post count?


----------



## azuken (Sep 15, 2008)

Make the Lupe Fanclub. Anyone interested in doom tree? Its P.O.S' rap group. With Cecil Otter (Who im going to pimp sometime) and others.


----------



## delirium (Sep 15, 2008)

Cell said:


> Ketsumeishi anyone?



A little too poppy for me. But it's alright.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 15, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Atmosphere, Tech N9ne, and The Pack are coming to my town soon.
> 
> Fuck Yea.



I missed atmosphere at Tech a month or two ago...I was pissed.  He's definitely a rapper who I can empathize with lyrically.

@cheifrocka, That's so fucking cool, aesop is probably my all time favorite and I'd love to ask him what his influences and favorite artists are.  I'm so jealous.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 15, 2008)

Mac Lethal Super "Interview"





> Q: Have you ever attempted to go down on yourself? did you succeed?
> 
> A: Yes. Several times. I'd say once a year or so I attempt to. It usually starts off when I wake up in the morning with my erection poking through my boxer briefs, and I say to myself, "Today's the day it's gonna go down." Then I throw my legs back behind me and try to go down on myself. Unsuccessful every time. Now that I am skinny again, and back in shape, I may try to because I won't have a tummy blocking my path.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 15, 2008)

?<3 said:


> A little too poppy for me. But it's alright.



I can understand that, yeah. They've got some good stuff, though, I like them when I'm chilling.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 15, 2008)

So any new albums coming out that I should check out & keep my eye out for? And Bar Exam 2 in 2 hours & 34 minutes.

^Might be sooner than that, let's see.


----------



## azuken (Sep 16, 2008)

Nothing good really coming out, but you should check out fat pat screwed and chopped. Its awesome.


----------



## omniwind (Sep 16, 2008)

List of rappers i'm currently listening to.

Rakim
Big L
Lupe Fiasco
Sha Stimuli
Andre 3000
Beanie S
Jay Z
Nas
Gemstones aka Gemini
Cormega
AZ
Skyzoo
Torae
Diamond D
Slick Rick
Big Pun
Joell Ortiz
Bone Thugs
Twista
Papoose
Ghostface 
Kanye West
Memphis Bleek
Freeway
Tupac
Biggie
Ultramagnetic MCs
Eminem 
Busty Rhymes
Common
Back in the day Snoop, Ice Cube and Doc Dre.

Plenty more I don't feel like mentioning.


----------



## Killa Cam (Sep 16, 2008)

azuken said:


> Nothing good really coming out,


Cough.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 16, 2008)

Want _Royce Da 5'9" - Bar Exam 2_? Let me know.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 16, 2008)

Gamabunta said:


> (Lil Wayne is a)COCK​
> *was listening to Nas recently. i still think gods son is his best album.*



It's not. But it was good.


----------



## Cax (Sep 16, 2008)

Yo MC (Long time no see buddy), hit us up with that Royce joint? And whens the new heltah skeltah shit comin out?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 16, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> It's not. But it was good.



I only listen to like 4 tracks from God's Son, I gotta go back and spin the whole album again and see if i connect with the rest of the tracks.

But from his albums I've spinned i rank them in this order, even though they can change since I havn't finished with his whole discography yet.

Top 4: 
1. It Was Written
2. Illmatic
3. The Lost Tapes
4. Nastradamus


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 16, 2008)

Well I mean Bar Exam 2 is being given away on HipHopDX. All you gotta do is gotta to the site & you should see it frontpage & then you can download it from there.


----------



## azuken (Sep 16, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> I only listen to like 4 tracks from God's Son, I gotta go back and spin the whole album again and see if i connect with the rest of the tracks.
> 
> But from his albums I've spinned i rank them in this order, even though they can change since I havn't finished with his whole discography yet.
> 
> ...



You seriously liked It Was Written over Illmatic.... Wow. But its opinion so alright then.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 17, 2008)

Nastradamus shouldn't rank at all.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 17, 2008)

Been listening to Naughty by Nature more often as of late. Funny because they were one of the first groups I can remember but I didn't listen to them much until now.


----------



## Spike (Sep 17, 2008)

don't know if you've seen this already but I guess it's worth checking out a second time.



apparently it's a standard solicitation sheet from a distributor (fontana in this case) to stores.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 17, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Been listening to Naughty by Nature more often as of late. Funny because they were one of the first groups I can remember but I didn't listen to them much until now.



Feel me Flow will always make me think of my childhood.  Probably one of the first videos I remember on MTV...thinking to myself 'why is his hat blurry?'

People act like Illmatic is like the best the shit ever because it got 5 mikes in the source.  Fuck the source...it's a good album but there were plenty better before and after.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 17, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> People act like Illmatic is like the best the shit ever because it got 5 mikes in the source.  Fuck the source...it's a good album but there were plenty better before and after.



i could give 5 shits about the source. illmatic is just a great fucking album. a young, hungry mc at his most raw point is a tough thing to replicate.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 17, 2008)

Zephos said:


> Nastradamus shouldn't rank at all.



stop it, i luv that album.


----------



## abstract (Sep 17, 2008)

so I finally got a chance to sit down and listen to Nas' new album. 

shits fire. 

the best production of any album in a while.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 17, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> People act like Illmatic is like the best the shit ever because it got 5 mikes in the source.  Fuck the source...it's a good album but there were plenty better before and after.



And lots of albums have gotten 5 Mics from the source.
Turns out Illmatic is just really pretty much that good.



> stop it, i luv that album.



It has maybe two good songs, Project Windows, and Life We Chose.
Otherwise he's at his lyrical weakest and come on...
His P Diddiest moment with the title track.

It's poop.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 17, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> People act like Illmatic is like the best the shit ever because it got 5 mikes in the source.  Fuck the source...it's a good album but there were plenty better before and after.



Muthafuck a Source.


----------



## azuken (Sep 17, 2008)

Screwed and Chopped music is my new mistress. I love that shit. And im not even on the lean.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 17, 2008)

azuken said:


> Screwed and Chopped music is my new mistress. I love that shit. And im not even on the lean.



purple drink i'ma grip n' sip


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 17, 2008)

Ludacris is the best rapper from the south along with Andre 3000.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 17, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Ludacris is the best rapper from the south along with Andre 3000.



you best be joking, son.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 17, 2008)

Cell said:


> you best be joking, son.


Yeah.

Definitely top 5 though.

1. Scarface
2. Andre 3000
3. Ludacris

I mean who else would you put?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 17, 2008)

Three Six Mafia are good Southern hip hop, probably one of my faves. At least their early stuff.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2008)

Since I'm from the real South, I will forever consider Three 6 Mafia Midwest.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 17, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Definitely top 5 though.
> 
> ...


Both Cyne MCs over Luda.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm from Virginia. We're not really North or South. We're just in da middle.


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 17, 2008)

Rick Ross and Shawty Lo are missing on that list
























































kidding don't green me 


but Bun B is up there lol


----------



## abstract (Sep 17, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Definitely top 5 though.
> 
> ...



i'm from atlanta, and not luda 

khujo and T-mo goodie would be on that list _way_ before luda.  Big Boi too.


----------



## azuken (Sep 18, 2008)

I love luda, its good stuff but better then luda:
UGK (Seriously no one said them???)
Fat Pat
Three 6 Mafia
Project pat
Big Gipp


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 18, 2008)

azuken said:


> I love luda, its good stuff but better then luda:
> UGK (Seriously no one said them???)
> *Fat Pat*
> Three 6 Mafia
> ...



them better then Luda?

not buying what your selling cuz


----------



## azuken (Sep 18, 2008)

seriously...... Luda is borderline club rap... Sure he has got some hard stuff, but those guys are much better, in my opinion.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 18, 2008)

Luda is above average to me. He isn't the absolute best but he is leagues above some of these people from the South. Especially with some of the people that get a buzz around them even though they aren't that great.

As for Illmatic, I think it is one of my favorite Nas albums. Well at least in my Top 3 favorites from him.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 18, 2008)

luda is one of my favorite commercial rappers. sure he makes some club shit, but he's clever as a motherfuck and always comes with something new.


----------



## Mυgen (Sep 18, 2008)

Well Outkast (in their early days more then now IMO) is the best from the south for me. I mean their song Southernplayalisticadillacmuzik gives me that really southern feeling. Although I'm not even from the US ^^


----------



## Cax (Sep 18, 2008)

Aight, here comes the big question: East or West Coast?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 18, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> People act like Illmatic is like the best the shit ever because it got 5 mikes in the source.  Fuck the source...it's a good album but there were plenty better before and after.



lol nah, it's got fuck all to do with the source. It's not even down to subjectivity, it has to be up there with the best hip-hop albums ever. 

I've never really given Ludacris a chance in that I've never listened to a full album of his, his singles put me off. As for who from the south is better, Devin the Dude goes without saying and I haven't been on hip-hop in a while. I still like Deacon the villain from Cunninlynguists but w/e. Witchdoctor is underrated imo.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 18, 2008)

Well I just remember before I heard it several different people were like "it was the first album to get 5 mics" and when I finally listened to it...

It's good, I just feel like it's over hyped.  You want to hear a talented rapper at a young age, you should listen to appleseed by aesop Rock.  I'm sure many disagree with me so I'll drop it.

also for the record, where a rapper is from doesn't make any difference because

East coast, West coast, down South, Midwest
Nowadays everybody knows how to get fresh
Somebody give me a big yes 
God Bless America, but she stole the B from "Bless"


----------



## King (Sep 18, 2008)

lol Mike Shinoda is considered a rapper.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 18, 2008)

azuken said:


> I love luda, its good stuff but better then luda:
> UGK (Seriously no one said them???)
> Fat Pat
> Three 6 Mafia
> ...



Big Gipp is a argument but none of those dudes seeing Luda.  Scarface gave Luda the crown for a reason, and unless 3000 come at him, no one is taking it away from him.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 18, 2008)

Luda = Mad underrated.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 18, 2008)

No he's not.


----------



## delirium (Sep 18, 2008)

lol @ Source hate. Get your shit straight the Source used to be THE magazine for Hip Hop heads and this _was_ during the time when Illmatic got 5 mics. 

It's crazy how much the Source mirrors Hip Hop that way though where it was much respected in it's early days but fell into that commercial side of things.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 18, 2008)

Ludacris makes me laugh and I don't mean in a bad way. Some of his songs are hilarious.


----------



## abstract (Sep 18, 2008)

Mugen523 said:


> Well Outkast (in their early days more then now IMO) is the best from the south for me. I mean their song Southernplayalisticadillacmuzik gives me that really southern feeling. Although I'm not even from the US ^^



In terms of Hip Hop groups it goes like this for me: 

Wu-Tang Clan 
A Tribe Called Quest 
A very close third is Outkast 

I love Outkast with a passion, their style is so ridiculously unique.  ATLiens and Aquemini were masterpieces.  



Cax said:


> Aight, here comes the big question: East or West Coast?




For me, it's East Coast.  I always saw the west coast being the more "party" side to gangster rap with the east being the more "intellectual"(with the exception of Tupac.  Even though he has had more commercial success than any other rapper, his music still fascinates me to this day.) 

There's just more substance to East Coast hip hop in my opinion.  And there are far more skilled emcees on the east than the west.


@del 

my thoughts exactly.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 18, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Well I just remember before I heard it several different people were like "it was the first album to get 5 mics" and when I finally listened to it...
> 
> It's good, I just feel like it's over hyped.  You want to hear a talented rapper at a young age, you should listen to appleseed by aesop Rock.  I'm sure many disagree with me so I'll drop it.
> 
> ...



i own appleseed. and it's signed now. 



Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Big Gipp is a argument but none of those dudes seeing Luda.  Scarface gave Luda the crown for a reason, and unless 3000 come at him, no one is taking it away from him.



dude i love luda. but no waaaaay is luda > 3 stacks.



?<3 said:


> lol @ Source hate. Get your shit straight the Source used to be THE magazine for Hip Hop heads and this _was_ during the time when Illmatic got 5 mics.
> 
> It's crazy how much the Source mirrors Hip Hop that way though where it was much respected in it's early days but fell into that commercial side of things.



unless you're just anti commercial reviews in general. anyone and everyone's opinion can be bought. music magazines are just the prime example. maybe your shit is whack, but if you've got 10 g's to slide over .. well then they've found "a real hidden gem that illustrates the street culture." i judge music based on what it actually _sounds_ like, to me.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 18, 2008)

^Exactly my point, if 3 Stacks doesn't come at him for it, Luda is the King of the South.  I'm crazy but not that crazy.  I wish there was a day when 3000 and Talib had a friendly battle, with Monch, Mos and Common joining in.  I would pay 300 to see that.


----------



## delirium (Sep 18, 2008)

I know they're not around anymore... but where's the love for Geto Boys?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2008)

funtimeDan said:


> I love Outkast with a passion, their style is so ridiculously unique.  ATLiens and Aquemini were masterpieces.



On a bad day, any random Outkast song makes me feel better.  They're in it to have fun but the message is there along with the hilariously significant metaphors and excellent delivery.



> For me, it's East Coast.  I always saw the west coast being the more "party" side to gangster rap with the east being the more "intellectual"(with the exception of Tupac.  Even though he has had more commercial success than any other rapper, his music still fascinates me to this day.)
> 
> There's just more substance to East Coast hip hop in my opinion.  And there are far more skilled emcees on the east than the west.



QFT, and not just because I'm from the East.  The Chronic is the type of album that you could run through an entire party or Halo marathon, though it has it's strengths.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 18, 2008)

?<3 said:


> I know they're not around anymore... but where's the love for Geto Boys?



they were the shit. office space got me into geto boys. 

die motherfuckers, die motherfuckers still, foo


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 18, 2008)

Anyone else listening to Bar Exam 2?

Good stuff.


----------



## Shinobikitty (Sep 19, 2008)

Mider T said:


> On a bad day, any random Outkast song makes me feel better.  They're in it to have fun but the message is there along with the hilariously significant metaphors and excellent delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> QFT, and not just because I'm from the East.  The Chronic is the type of album that you could run through an entire party or Halo marathon, though it has it's strengths.



I must say, as always, I agree with you completely Banana Man! 

~huggles~


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 19, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> they were the shit. office space got me into geto boys.
> 
> die motherfuckers, die motherfuckers still, foo



Office Space haha, that film is class.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 20, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Anyone else listening to Bar Exam 2?
> 
> Good stuff.



Right here man. I done banged the shit front to back just about everyday since its release.


----------



## azuken (Sep 20, 2008)

I was not impressed with bar exam 2. Never liked royce really tho.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 20, 2008)

^Lawlz. Sucks for you. 

So Azu, you got any albums or mixtapes you wanna bring to my attention?


----------



## azuken (Sep 20, 2008)

Sure:
Elzhi - Europass
88-Keys - The Adam Files
Jay Electronica - Style Wars EP

Nothing really new ive been vibing. Been listening to older stuff and Bay Area stuff no one here likes.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 20, 2008)

Much props. Lol I'm just really diggin myself a deeper ditch right now I've still got shit on my pc that I D/Led but aint checked out yet.


----------



## azuken (Sep 20, 2008)

I have a few albums chillin on my computer i havent listened to. Or ill start listening to it and something will happen.


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 20, 2008)

New T.I. album is hard, getting arrested like he did seemed to step is lyrical game up more.


----------



## azuken (Sep 20, 2008)

Maybe i should get it. I havemt liked him sense his first album sense trap muzik.


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 20, 2008)

His last 2 albums were better then Trap Muzik.


----------



## abstract (Sep 20, 2008)

I loved King.  

Whenever T.I. drops a new album it seems to direct which way mainstream rap is going. 

Even though most mainstream rap nowadays sucks, T.I. is still pretty good


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 20, 2008)

What's your fav track of Nas album?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 20, 2008)

LUPE FIASCO & EMINEM


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 20, 2008)

^YES.

But what do you got to say bout em?


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 20, 2008)

Since like the Music request thread is a bit slow (I blame UMC!)
Can anyone hold me down with Quasimoto's Unseen instrumentals?


----------



## kayos (Sep 20, 2008)

azuken said:


> I was not impressed with bar exam 2. Never liked royce really tho.



allow me to express my astonishment at your statement

o_o

^ thats me astonished.

now thats done, can I just ask what you dont like about royce? seriously.
im not bashing your opinion, im just suprised. never heard people do anything but praise the guy's ability and get mad about how royce got left behind while eminem made it big...lol

on that note, someone send that bar exam 2 my way prz.
i will show much love.
no homo.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Sep 20, 2008)

Lol @ Paper-Trail...
whole album leaked like 2 weeks before release

think it will effect sales?


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 20, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Lol @ Paper-Trail...
> whole album leaked like 2 weeks before release
> 
> think it will effect sales?



Most albums leaked about 2 weeks before release, if not before.


----------



## azuken (Sep 20, 2008)

kayos said:


> allow me to express my astonishment at your statement
> 
> o_o
> 
> ...



I dont just never really felt him. voice kind of pisses me off and if vocals arent right i dont care for them. Is flow is wierd too.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 21, 2008)

Damn... one of my regulars was showing some of his new moves, popping, at the bookstore, I work at, to instrumental version of  "I need a girl pt2" by P.Diddy and I totally fell in love with the beat. 

Don't hate. It's actually pretty hot.


----------



## Cax (Sep 21, 2008)

I aint hate on P Diddy. Sure he's a public excuse for a penis sometimes, but ye, he's aight.


----------



## delirium (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## azuken (Sep 21, 2008)

^
WTF kind of hat was he wearing in the store?


----------



## dilbot (Sep 21, 2008)

So I was bored today and I decided to watch Much Vibe Flow for an hour...

Damn I never realized how much crap is on the freqwaves these days... 

I'm feelin' The Game's: My Life.  It ain't half bad for mainstream.

And wow Lil Wayne is really really shit:

"Like EA sports I got game"

^turned the T.V off and did my homework after that.


----------



## azuken (Sep 21, 2008)

The Game - Games Pain is really good. And the Travis Barker collab song is pretty decent to.


----------



## dilbot (Sep 21, 2008)

Yea I think I might check out L.A.X if I got the time.


----------



## azuken (Sep 21, 2008)

Its pretty good for mainstream


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 21, 2008)

Mainstream is such a dumbass term, its all music.


----------



## azuken (Sep 21, 2008)

but music in the mainstream is considerably worse then music not so popular.


----------



## Byakkö (Sep 21, 2008)

total off-topic but I love Little Jackie.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2008)

Not all mainstream is shit just like not all underground is gold


----------



## azuken (Sep 22, 2008)

Yay or Nay:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQgR-o6Hf_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## UtahCrip (Sep 22, 2008)

azuken said:


> Yay or Nay:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQgR-o6Hf_A[/YOUTUBE]



nay. this a song about comparing diccs. these dudes actually sat around thinking about other peoples diccs. the hood aint checcing for that.

you suspect for even wondering yay or nay.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 22, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Not all mainstream is shit just like not all underground is gold



Definitely agree with you here. Overrating people or groups just because they aren't as known has gotten on my nerves more often than not in the past but I do find that most people here know what they are talking about when they are praising an artist.

In other places not so much. >.>


----------



## azuken (Sep 22, 2008)

UtahCrip said:


> nay. this a song about comparing diccs. these dudes actually sat around thinking about other peoples diccs. the hood aint checcing for that.
> 
> you suspect for even wondering yay or nay.



it was on harold and kumar... had to post it.


----------



## kayos (Sep 22, 2008)

azuken said:


> I dont just never really felt him. voice kind of pisses me off and if vocals arent right i dont care for them. Is flow is wierd too.



ah fair enough. i hear that a lot about detroit rappers in general...the whole voice thing.

as for the game, um..he's sort of hit and miss to me. sometimes i like his shit, and sometimes im like, "ok this is more generic shit" and its passable, maybe. but im like that with a lot of rappers who are particularly popular these days. i think most of them have a lot of talent but choose not to use it because frankly, they dont need to anymore.


----------



## Cax (Sep 22, 2008)

L.A.X is fuckin sick.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 22, 2008)

Mickey Avalon and Dirt Nasty are pretty funny, My Dick is a pretty good song.


----------



## azuken (Sep 22, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQbhlf5fjjI[/YOUTUBE]


This is better then my dick. I promise.


----------



## Honzou (Sep 22, 2008)

azuken, lol that song is better than that dicc song...

lol check this out- The Wu- Tang name Generator 

I came up as the Respected Ambassador


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 22, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Mainstream music has guys like 50 Cent and soulja Boy selling records. Nuff said.
> 
> It's like comparing black people and white people in basketball. (man I love this analogy): Black people are better than white people in basketball (on average), no two opinions. But some dude I know was like, "kanye makes good songs, but he's mainstream". I was like, "so what, if his songs are good, you shouldn't care about mainstream"
> 
> noone would go and say " larry bird was good at bball, but he was white..." would they?





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Being a part of the metaphorical "Stream" that is the main focus of the average consumer does not make something inherently bad; however, a lot of what is spawned and thrives in the mainstream is watered down banality.  Being underground does not abstain one from being atrocious, that much is certain -- but coinciding anecdotal evidence of the breed ground for shit that is the "mainstream" from a myriad of people is a pretty strong indicator of such.
> 
> Making assumptions based solely on it's fanbase is incredibly stupid, however.  I always listen to the music before I even glance at the crowd.
> 
> lol srs


thanks professors


----------



## Cax (Sep 22, 2008)

That wu tang shit is funny. I got Quiet Mastermind and Ruff Contender


----------



## furious styles (Sep 22, 2008)

the Sarkastik Assassin .. haha


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 22, 2008)

Master Artist. 

I dig it.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 22, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> thanks professors



I beg your pardon; I forgot that I'm not allowed to have anything but an incredibly puerile or "everyone is special in their own way" opinion lest I am called elitist.


----------



## azuken (Sep 22, 2008)

Holy FUCK! Mobb Deep - The Infamous is fucking HARD!

And here i thought they were just some gay ass G-unit fucks. Im in amazment.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 22, 2008)

Lulz, you're only now listening to it?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 23, 2008)

What's the best Tribe and De La Soul album in you guys' expert opinion?

I'm partial to Low End Theory for Tribe and undecided on De La..

Also what are some other groups/artists with a similar sound? I know Blue Scholars, Y Society, Common Market but I haven't listened to a new rap album in a while.


----------



## azuken (Sep 23, 2008)

Grab some Saul Williams, Blu & Exile, Murs, Elzhi, MF Doom, J-Live


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 23, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> What's the best Tribe and De La Soul album in you guys' expert opinion?
> 
> I'm partial to Low End Theory for Tribe and undecided on De La..


Midnight Marauders is my favorite with The Low End Theory just behind it real close.

As for De la I gotta go with  3 Feet High and Rising then De La Soul Is Dead.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

azuken said:


> Holy FUCK! Mobb Deep - The Infamous is fucking HARD!
> 
> *And here i thought they were just some gay ass G-unit fucks. Im in amazment.*



Glad you realized the error of your ways.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 23, 2008)

where's the thread for The Infamous? if not can someone pm it to me? been wanting to spin that.


----------



## azuken (Sep 23, 2008)

I could make a nice pimp for it.


----------



## Cax (Sep 23, 2008)

Mystic knows what he's talkin about.

And, the fuck, Azuken. Infamous is one of the most classic albums ever. 

"Lord forgive me the hennesey got me not knowin how to act
I'm fallin and i can't turn back"


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 23, 2008)

Recommend me more producers like DJ Deckstream!


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 23, 2008)

Check this one out.  Lupe's new single, Paris Tokyo Remix (featuring Pharrell Williams, Sarah Green and Q-Tip)  It's very dope and it's good to see that these two dudes worked that silly shit out.

*Paris, Tokyo (Remix)*


----------



## Cax (Sep 23, 2008)

It's good but it doesn't sound on beat to me .. as if they've rapped and just put any beat under their lyrics.


----------



## azuken (Sep 23, 2008)

I hope that isnt the final version, cause i agree with cax, the flow is off.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 23, 2008)

You should try Gang Starr as well.  Then count how many samples and references later artists take from it.  It's a lot...a lot.



azuken said:


> Grab some Saul Williams, Blu & Exile, Murs, Elzhi, MF Doom, J-Live





Skeets said:


> Midnight Marauders is my favorite with The Low End Theory just behind it real close.
> 
> As for De la I gotta go with  3 Feet High and Rising then De La Soul Is Dead.



Good stuff, though I've actually heard most of them.  I've never listened to De La Soul is Dead before, I need to check that out.

Elzhi is a new name to me entirely, anyone have a sample track?

I'm in desperate need of new shit now because my ipod randomly erased all my music.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 23, 2008)

azuken said:


> I could make a nice pimp for it.



go ahead, provide link afterwards plz.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 23, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Elzhi is a new name to me entirely, anyone have a sample track?


Elzhi is sick. 
Sample Track: Elzhi - Fire

Europass CD


----------



## azuken (Sep 23, 2008)

Shit somone pimped europass? That was on my To-Pimp list.




Honzou? said:


> Ghostface Killah- Supreme Clientele (even though it was released 2000)
> GZA- Liquid Swords
> Raekwon- Only Built 4 Cuban Linx...
> Big L- Lifestylez Ov Da Poor and Dangerous and also The Big Picture
> Jay-Z Reasonable Doubt (this happens to be the only jay-z album I own and  like)



Come on dude, im not that fucking stupid with the classic albums. 

Big L is new to me tho. havent heard the album.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 23, 2008)

I really could use some indie hip hop, my avatar shows my current mood. I want something fun with some fresh beats like the cool kids. Recommend me something or send something my way in my pms...Something different, not well known, but a dime.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 23, 2008)

Masanari said:


> I really could use some indie hip hop, my avatar shows my current mood. I want something fun with some fresh beats like the cool kids. Recommend me something or send something my way in my pms...Something different, not well known, but a dime.



Spank Rock
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFV_Vo2XRLM[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gXl1vgAcoY[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvr09O2CaH8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 23, 2008)

azuken said:


> Come on dude, im not that fucking stupid with the classic albums.
> 
> Big L is new to me tho. havent heard the album.


You didn't know about The Infamous...lol

Organized Konfusion - Stress The Extinction agenda.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2008)

Honzou? said:


> Ghostface Killah- Supreme Clientele (even though it was released 2000)
> GZA- Liquid Swords
> Raekwon- Only Built 4 Cuban Linx...
> Big L- Lifestylez Ov Da Poor and Dangerous and also The Big Picture
> Jay-Z Reasonable Doubt (this happens to be the only jay-z album I own and  like)



Yes.  Guillotine (Swordz) and Criminology are some of the best tracks ever.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 23, 2008)

New Crooked I mixtape is out.

Block Obama.


----------



## azuken (Sep 23, 2008)

No i didnt know about the infamous. I started listening to better hip-hop when mobb deep blew up and i said fuck them fagots....


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 23, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> New Crooked I mixtape is out.
> 
> Block Obama.



someone PIMP this


----------



## azuken (Sep 24, 2008)

Everyone here needs to get on some ice cube. Dude is hard as hell. Another old school MC i never knew was so good.

Edit: The greatest CD cover ever! I want the vinyl


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 24, 2008)

I challenge anyone to find some dudes more funky and dope than Poor Righteous Teachers.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 24, 2008)

Do the Cool Kids have anything other then Bake Sale.
I kinda need more Cool Kids right know


----------



## azuken (Sep 25, 2008)

The cool kids have 2 mixtapes, Thats stupid the mixtape, and instant classics mixtape.

I know the thats stupid the mixtape is for free download off their myspace.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 25, 2008)

all right thanks
Love their style


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 26, 2008)

azuken said:


> Everyone here needs to get on some ice cube. Dude is hard as hell. Another old school MC i never knew was so good.
> 
> Edit: The greatest CD cover ever! I want the vinyl



I need to find that album. So far, I only have Westside Connection, The Predator, and AmeriKKKa's Most wanted. I downloaded Raw Footage, and I'd have to say, Ice Cube is still doing his thing.


----------



## azuken (Sep 26, 2008)

Old Ice Cube, Pre 99 i think is still the best.


----------



## Killa Cam (Sep 26, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]R3JMBbH4vXg[/YOUTUBE]

Someone tell me the first verse isn't tight.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## King (Sep 26, 2008)

The Firm is some good shit.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 27, 2008)

wow, this cat Termanology is nice.


----------



## Killa Cam (Sep 28, 2008)

Either way this month has been pretty good for albums.

Also a nice little site for underground albums  


JB the Jedi said:


> wow, this cat Termanology is nice.



Not feeling the album.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 28, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> Either way this month has been pretty good for albums.
> 
> Also a nice little site for underground albums
> 
> ...



I was talking about his mixtape 50 Bodies, didn't hear the album yet.


----------



## omniwind (Sep 30, 2008)

King said:


> The Firm is some good shit.



Cormega and AZ Redemption off Legal Hustle is the truth.



My favorite AZ track would be Animal off The Format.


"I've been in this game for years the name is The Animal

Peeps into drug money, market into rap.

It's rules to this shit.

And I can't turn back."

I wish Mega & AZ were getting the respect they diserved.

AZ slaughtered 50 cent.

"you could never fuck with me, so don't ever fuck with me" 

50 was done lolz


----------



## King (Sep 30, 2008)

50 is done? He still selling millions. No has even gotten close to killing him. It may be unfortunate for his haters, but it's the truth.

---

To the people who listen to Ghostface Killah. What do you think his best album was? Maybe Iron Man or Fishscale?


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 1, 2008)

^Thank you for reminding me.  I need to download Iron Man,Supreme Clientele, and Bulletproof Wallets.  3 straight classics from Tony.


----------



## omniwind (Oct 1, 2008)

King said:


> 50 is done? He still selling millions. No has even gotten close to killing him. It may be unfortunate for his haters, but it's the truth.
> 
> ---
> 
> To the people who listen to Ghostface Killah. What do you think his best album was? Maybe Iron Man or Fishscale?




Quantity =/ Quality

Az lyrically destroy 50 with no problem.


Az Royal Saulte

Royal Salute 

*So 50 it's only a run enjoy this here
Matter of fact you ain't done, enjoy this year
And uh it's only fair I make this clear
You could neva fuck wit me, so don't neva fuck wit me
If money makes the man then on Iraq land
Saddam statue will still stand on top of the sand
You a fan so overall respect my hand
Cuz I can see what's goin' on I respect your scam
And we can toast to the life that showed us both
That tried tribulation only bring forth growth
And when we ghost you could bet who could felt the most
So live your life to the Reaper Approach*


Can you comprehend this? I doubt it.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 1, 2008)

fishscale is my fave ghost album ... might not be the best in general but i'm partial to it.

shakey dog is easily the best solo track he's ever done.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 1, 2008)

Please read this Flex interview.  It's a good read minus one thing.....

*"Method Man Is The Most Overrated Rapper I've Experienced In My Career"*


----------



## King (Oct 1, 2008)

omniwind said:


> Quantity =/ Quality
> 
> Az lyrically destroy 50 with no problem.
> 
> ...





AZ didn't do shit, because that didn't even reach 50's radar, dumbass.



cheifrocka said:


> fishscale is my fave ghost album ... might not be the best in general but i'm partial to it.
> 
> shakey dog is easily the best solo track he's ever done.



Ok, thanks.


----------



## omniwind (Oct 2, 2008)

King said:


> AZ didn't do shit, because that didn't even reach 50's radar, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks.



50 lost nuff said.
I guess your asinine brain could not comprehand. Though I'm not surprise, go listen to your Soulja Boy or something and stay the fuck out of the Intelligent Hiphop Thread.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 2, 2008)

King said:


> 50 is done? He still selling millions. No has even gotten close to killing him. It may be unfortunate for his haters, but it's the truth.



So tell us how you avoid exploding into a gooey shower of cognitive dissonance and ironic stupidity after you make an arguement from sales when talking about a street based music genre.

Because I really wish you would stop resisting it.


----------



## Cax (Oct 2, 2008)

The fact is, 50 is *big*. Little 5 year old chinese kids probably know who 50 cent is. Ya grandma probably knows who he is. He's a mutha fuckin imprint on hip hops history, good or bad, he still is. The fact is though, apart from his first album (power of the dollar, which i really dig), his lyrics are mediocre, dumbed down and simply 'mainstream'. There's no way you can compare his lyrical history to someone like AZ's and have him come out the winner in comparison.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 2, 2008)

AZ on Life's a bitch > Anything 50 cent has and will ever rhyme.


----------



## Cax (Oct 2, 2008)

^Agreed on the has part. But for all we know 50 could come out and bust some A grade shit like a miracle.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 2, 2008)

50 Cent will never come close to matching the Visualiza. I can't understand why sales would be brought up in a debate of music, it's so lame.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 2, 2008)

omniwind said:


> 50 lost nuff said.
> I guess your asinine brain could not comprehand. Though I'm not surprise, go listen to your Soulja Boy or something and stay the fuck out of the Intelligent Hiphop Thread.



You do realize that you negged me right and not King?


----------



## Honzou (Oct 2, 2008)

AZ> 50 lyrically 

honestly speaking AZ would tear 50 a new asshole, 50 just happens to sell more.
just one AZ track outshines any of 50's work, ever hear Rather Unique.
oh, did anyone ever hear how 50 said that Ghostface didn't write supreme clientele? That has got to be the greatest Ghostface album ever.


----------



## Cax (Oct 2, 2008)

50 doesn't know shit. Ghostface is a lyrical beast.


----------



## omniwind (Oct 2, 2008)

Rockstr Sin said:


> You do realize that you negged me right and not King?



404 error, my bad man. Accidents happens.

I hope it was null rep. 

OT: Have anyone ever heard of Cormega's Tony Montana Ft Ghostface?

Though I haven't listened to much of GF's material, his lyrics and specially his flow were sick on that track, damn. 


Any fans of Sha Stimuli or Joell Ortiz?


----------



## Zephos (Oct 2, 2008)

Cax said:


> The fact is, 50 is *big*. Little 5 year old chinese kids probably know who 50 cent is. Ya grandma probably knows who he is. He's a mutha fuckin imprint on hip hops history, good or bad, he still is.



Y'know, I really don't think so.

The only things he has really changed in the history of rap is a return (albeit watered down and corny) to hardcore hip hop in the mainstream.

That's really it.
He's made a bunch of money but I don't really think he's going to leave a mark on the music's history in anyway.


----------



## King (Oct 2, 2008)

@omniwind. You neg for 0, since your rep is less than 0, dumbass.

And also, 50 didn't lose because he didn't respond. AZ came out of nowhere and dissed him because of his slumped rap career. He was looking for someone big to go at and he went against one of the biggest guys in rap, whose name is a household name, 50 Cent. So STFU and leave my thread, bitch. I've been posting in here before you even registered.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 2, 2008)

King said:


> @omniwind. You neg for 0, since your rep is less than 0, dumbass.
> 
> And also, 50 didn't lose because he didn't respond. AZ came out of nowhere and dissed him because of his slumped rap career. He was looking for someone big to go at and he went against one of the biggest guys in rap, whose name is a household name, 50 Cent. So STFU and leave my thread, bitch. I've been posting in here before you even registered.



AZ isn't the type of dude who disses people for no reason.  I remember exactly what happened.  50 played AZ on his Massacre album or was it Curtis?  One of them.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 2, 2008)

50 will always be remembered, prolly more so if you look at the big picture.


----------



## omniwind (Oct 2, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> 50 will always be remembered, prolly more so if you look at the big picture.





I meant who will be felt the most, who improved the hiphop game, etc.

The Visualiza couldn't of said it better.

"*And when we ghost you could bet who be felt the most
So live your life 'til the reaper approach.*"


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh, well yeah you prolly right there.


----------



## delirium (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah, while I agree AZ shits on 50 it's more likely that 50 will be remembered in the grand scheme of things. AZ will be more respected by "true heads" but pop culture writes history.

Take Paul Revere for instance (y'know, "The British are coming! The British are coming!"). His midnight ride is pretty famous. He's credited for riding out to John Hancock and Samuel Adams and warning them about British Army movements. In reality though he never rode the whole way, only about a third of the way. There were other riders with him, Samuel Prescott and William Dawes.

The reason people don't know this though is because of a poem written by Henry Longfellow called Paul Revere's Ride. Obviously the poem gives sole credit to Revere. Now, back in the day reading was the shit. It was a sign of class. Only the wealthy owned books and read. So authors and poets were like the singers and actors and any other entertainers of today. They were pop culture. People paid attention to them. They wrote history.

It's funny 'cause even historians and textbook writers used that poem as source material making this idea of pop culture writing history unfortunately more true.


----------



## abstract (Oct 2, 2008)

50 owned himself with wankster. 

seriously.


----------



## omniwind (Oct 2, 2008)

@?<3 perfect post. 

Well said, AZ will be respected more by "true heads' as well as remebered aswell imho. "True hiphop heads" are unfortunately the minority.

I just got done reading the summaries of the Midnight Ride and Paul's Reverse Side.  


I see exactly what you meant.  It's unforunate how popular culture dictates history.

If I could add points to your rep I would since that was such an ingenious post.



@*queen*

I pity you fool. 

50 is weak, AZ stomps 50. Lawlz


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 2, 2008)

King said:


> Haha. Acting tough on an anime forum.
> 
> Clam down little boy, before you hurt yourself.
> 
> ...



Who the fuck stays at their prime for 14 going on 15 years..

Vanilla Ice will also be remembered, because he was a novelty & a clown. If we're concerning ourselves within strictly hip-hop audiences, I'd like to think the shit will be discriminated from the quality, in the long-term at least.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 2, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> 50 will always be remembered, prolly more so if you look at the big picture.



Why?

............



King said:


> Haha. Acting tough on an anime forum.
> 
> Clam down little boy, before you hurt yourself.
> 
> ...



Your kind of dumb aren't you.



> Yeah, while I agree AZ shits on 50 it's more likely that 50 will be remembered in the grand scheme of things. AZ will be more respected by "true heads" but pop culture writes history.



50 Cent hasn't made any music people are going to care about in ten years. He releases candy gangsta that melts in your mouth, right in one ear and out the other. Nothing built to last.

MC Hammer and Vanilla Ice are remembered not for their music (unless you count their respective hit singles) but for being failures. Vanilla Ice for being a fraud who crashed and burned harder than pretty much anyone in music. And Hammer for going bankrupt and his dancing.

50 Cent has just kind of dissolved out of public attention.



> Take Paul Revere for instance (y'know, "The British are coming! The British are coming!"). His midnight ride is pretty famous. He's credited for riding out to John Hancock and Samuel Adams and warning them about British Army movements. In reality though he never rode the whole way, only about a third of the way. There were other riders with him, Samuel Prescott and William Dawes.
> 
> The reason people don't know this though is because of a poem written by Henry Longfellow called Paul Revere's Ride. Obviously the poem gives sole credit to Revere. Now, back in the day reading was the shit. It was a sign of class. Only the wealthy owned books and read. So authors and poets were like the singers and actors and any other entertainers of today. They were pop culture. People paid attention to them. They wrote history.
> 
> It's funny 'cause even historians and textbook writers used that poem as source material making this idea of pop culture writing history unfortunately more true.



That's just the thing. Back than there wasn't nearly that much recording of history going on. Alot of what we know about the Roman's for instance is just one guy's writing.

Today? With the internet? 
Not so likely for this kind of thing to happen without the truth being out there in some form.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 2, 2008)

I got 28 year old cousins that can't even remember AZ but can recite the whole song "In Da Club". Point? 50 will always be remembered either for his hits or his beefs whereas AZ has already faded in the eyes of "mainstream" fans.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 3, 2008)

Who the hell really cares if people don't remember Az?  There is thousand other rappers and hundreds of them are just as good as him, and they might know some of them but we might not know about them.  I am tired of reading this nitpicking of mainstream listeners because they do not know a certain great artist out of a pool of many artists.  If they were a true hip-hop fan they might have listened to or heard about Illmatic by Nas and they might remember Az from "Life's A Bitch" track, if not then it's nothing to worry about.  That's just hip-hop if you do not hit mainstream, only the true fans are going to remember.  Look at Ahmad with his "Back in the Day" track, hardly anyone but he was pretty good back then.

But no one is going to remember either only Az through Illmatic and maybe his first solo album but 50 Cent will barely be remembered tbh.


----------



## delirium (Oct 3, 2008)

Zephos said:


> 50 Cent hasn't made any music people are going to care about in ten years. He releases candy gangsta that melts in your mouth, right in one ear and out the other. Nothing built to last.
> 
> MC Hammer and Vanilla Ice are remembered not for their music (unless you count their respective hit singles) but for being failures. Vanilla Ice for being a fraud who crashed and burned harder than pretty much anyone in music. And Hammer for going bankrupt and his dancing.
> 
> 50 Cent has just kind of dissolved out of public attention.



I never said anything about quality. Shit that is made to last can sometimes hardly get the attention is deserves (Shad) while shitty musicians with shitty music can stay semi household names for 15 years (Vanilla Ice). It doesn't matter what they're remembered for or what happens to their careers in the long run as long as they're remembered. And remembered they will be. I was just talking to my Dad's girl and he still knew the Vanilla Ice song. Don't lie, I bet even you know at least the tune to Ice Ice Baby.

The kicker is that in the end they'll also represent Hip Hop in some form or another, as well. Which is why I hate the whole idea of "fuck the mainstream" bullshit. We need the mainstream. Let's face it, Flash Dance blew b-boying up. If it wasn't for that movie b-boying might have stayed in New York.



Zephos said:


> That's just the thing. Back than there wasn't nearly that much recording of history going on. Alot of what we know about the Roman's for instance is just one guy's writing.
> 
> Today? With the internet?
> Not so likely for this kind of thing to happen without the truth being out there in some form.



You're overestimating both the internet and the incentive in people to go out and look for the truth. Even without the internet the truth would be out there. Hell, the fact that the internet makes communicating this stuff to a such a wide scale easier even more sad.

Just take the criminalization of marijuana. Marijuana is just the flower of hemp and is the only part that's actually illegal. But because it grows off of hemp stops hemp from being grown, as well. I bring this up because around the same time that hemp is being talked about in the courts a new material is up for patent, plastic. Hemp can do plastic's job much better, but you can't patent a plant. To make a short story short, a campaign to make marijuana look like the devil (which is still going on today) to make it illegal and make room for plastic goes underway and here we are today.

A similar tactic was used for alternative fuels. For a while now oil companies have been buying out research into alternative fuels to drive them into the ground and keep people buying gasoline for their cars. This has been done so long we might have actually produced a safer, alternative fuel source by now.

This information is out there but what are people using the internet for? Pornography.

We've got testimony right here though...



competitionbros said:


> I got 28 year old cousins that can't even remember AZ but can recite the whole song "In Da Club". Point? 50 will always be remembered either for his hits or his beefs whereas AZ has already faded in the eyes of "mainstream" fans.



sad.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 3, 2008)

competitionbros said:


> I got 28 year old cousins that can't even remember AZ but can recite the whole song "In Da Club". Point? 50 will always be remembered either for his hits or his beefs whereas AZ has already faded in the eyes of "mainstream" fans.



How did you manage to get a time machine and go ten years in the future.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 3, 2008)

> I never said anything about quality. Shit that is made to last can sometimes hardly get the attention is deserves (Shad) while shitty musicians with shitty music can stay semi household names for 15 years (Vanilla Ice).



Vanilla Ice is remembered for being shit. He was also semi-news worthy in a joke sort of way.
Name one reason 50 cent will be talked about in ten years.



> It doesn't matter what they're remembered for or what happens to their careers in the long run as long as they're remembered. And remembered they will be. I was just talking to my Dad's girl and he still knew the Vanilla Ice song. Don't lie, I bet even you know at least the tune to Ice Ice Baby.



Did you read my post at all??
Christ I directly fucking mentioned all this and explained why it was different than 50.



> The kicker is that in the end they'll also represent Hip Hop in some form or another,



This is straight out untrue.



> as well. Which is why I hate the whole idea of "fuck the mainstream" bullshit. We need the mainstream. Let's face it, Flash Dance blew b-boying up. If it wasn't for that movie b-boying might have stayed in New York.



I don't even know what to say to this...

What the hell kind of hip hop history have you been following where Flashdance, friggin Flashdance, played a pivotal role in hip hop's spread.

I mean seriously, the hell.


----------



## master bruce (Oct 3, 2008)

*50 cent will be remembered in 10 years for his beefs/destroying gayrule's career/game beef/beef with everybody in newyork and for his street life/shootouts.


he will not be remembered for his rap skills cause they lack. very much.
at least he'll be remembered, noone will remember az in 10 years.

in hip hop you got to either do something real drastic while the spot light is on you or keep getting out there so the spotlight can stay on you.
if you don't, you will be cast to the wind and forgotten.*


----------



## azuken (Oct 4, 2008)

Wait, Who the fuck is AZ? Is he asian?


----------



## Honzou (Oct 4, 2008)

Nah man ^
this is AZ, the man with one of the greatest flows in hip hop (IMO)


----------



## Zephos (Oct 5, 2008)

> 50 cent will be remembered in 10 years for his beefs



lol no.



> /destroying gayrule's career/



Ja Rule is already forgotten, why would 50's dealings with him be a big deal.



> game beef/beef with everybody in newyork and for his street life/shootouts.



Name on thing in overall hip hop his beefs have effected.
Like the Bridge Wars. Or of course the East Coast/West Coast beef.
Instead of pissy shouting matches where 50 called someone gay for how they dressed on stage.


----------



## Kaim (Oct 5, 2008)

you know what, I never heard of AZ before but I just youtubed his ass.  His flow is great...wow.  If he had shit to talk about like Jay-Z or Nas, he would be one of the greatest.  What I mean by shit to say is, Jay-Z has punchlines that aren't really punchlines, its just like, the DEAD truth and you're like "damn...". Like it's witty but the truth.  Not really using the word like, but just some cold ass shit.

This dude flow is just cold.  The come up is what I was listening to.


----------



## Republican (Oct 5, 2008)

Immortal Technique is a smart dude and his rhymes are cool. It's just a shame how much of a frickin liberal he is.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 5, 2008)

Why are we talking about rapper beefs and 50 cent in the _intelligent_ hip-hop thread.  That is the exact type of shit this thread is trying to avoid.

@Republican, I can't think of a single political/underground rapper that is conservative...Jedi Mind Tricks? They're beyond just conservative though.  

I've been listening to Canibal Ox lately.  How many people here love the Cold Vein like I do?


----------



## furious styles (Oct 5, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Why are we talking about rapper beefs and 50 cent in the _intelligent_ hip-hop thread.  That is the exact type of shit this thread is trying to avoid.
> 
> @Republican, I can't think of a single political/underground rapper that is conservative...Jedi Mind Tricks? They're beyond just conservative though.
> 
> I've been listening to Canibal Ox lately.  How many people here love the Cold Vein like I do?



jedi mind tricks ? conservative ? lol. mainly vinnie just hates gays and western religion. he used to be sort of a conspiracy theorist but now he's just obsessed with this islamic braggadocio.

anyway, can ox is the truth. cold vein = top 3 all time album for me.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah I didn't think that one through.  I was just thinking of the gay bashing and not "breaking into the vatican and strangling the pope with his rosary."


----------



## azuken (Oct 5, 2008)

I need some new music.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 5, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> anyway, can ox is the truth. cold vein = top 3 all time album for me.



It's #2 for me right after Enter the Wu-Tang clan (36 chambers).


----------



## furious styles (Oct 5, 2008)

Skeets said:


> It's #2 for me right after Enter the Wu-Tang clan (36 chambers).



dude i feel you. that's probably #2 for me, next to Funcrusher Plus.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 5, 2008)

Company Flow? I've only listened to a bit of their music.  I like 8 Steps to Perfection...really good stuff.  My only problem is that the sound quality is real low.  

I'm not sure what my favorite albums are...I know things like Revolutionary Vol. 2, Enter the 36 Chambers, Black Star etc. are on there though.


----------



## azuken (Oct 6, 2008)

I dont get why everyone is so fascinated with immortal technique.


----------



## kayos (Oct 6, 2008)

azuken said:


> I dont get why everyone is so fascinated with immortal technique.



me either. i said this before. he's really hit and miss imo.
his good shit is good, but the rest is..........um.....yeah


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah I think I did debate this with you before, Kayos.  I said Revolutionary Vol. 2 is one of my favorites.  That's his absolute peak save for a couple tracks imo.  His wordplay in that album is above almost anything else I've ever heard.  His punchlines are some of the funniest stuff I've ever heard by a rapper.  Then he has an epic story like "You Never Know" that really hit me emotionally.  

Anyway, it's easier for me to list my favorite rappers than my favorite albums just because my favorite tracks are usually among several albums.


----------



## tictactoc (Oct 6, 2008)

Sasuke Kage Lvl? 
Common's new video.
Dunno if it was already posted, so here it is.


----------



## Honzou (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah , Technique is meh... he is sort of a hit and miss kind of guy, none of his albums will be classic because some of the songs on his albums are just shit compared to the heavy hitters. To me it seems like he tries on some tracks but on others he just doesn't give a darn.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 6, 2008)

^ That song is ill


----------



## omniwind (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone ever heard of Sha Stimuli or Joell Ortiz? 

(Think I asked this twice)

If you want lyrics. heart, flow, soul, intelligents, delivery etc. 

Checked them out especially Stimuli.

You can myspace/imeem/datPiff/youtube etc their material, straight fire.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 7, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uso6toPQf1A[/YOUTUBE]

Entertaining Battle.


----------



## Orofan (Oct 7, 2008)

Palin Slams Obama for Terrorist Connections

My new song with One Piece influence, no ... it's really good.


----------



## azuken (Oct 7, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj8Xw5kCbIo[/YOUTUBE]


P.S. Sarah Palin is hot in a odd way.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah she looks like a milf.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 7, 2008)

can ox fans : anyone else heard vordul's solo album? i was hesitant because i love the cold vein so much, but it's good shit. it ain't can-o and it doesn't try to be. though the track with vast on it is probably the illest one haha.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 7, 2008)

Anyone got new TI album? I wanna give it a spin since i know thats wat everyones gone be talkin about. But really, his singles havent impressed me that much since "You dont know me"

Also when is Luda's album dropping?


----------



## azuken (Oct 7, 2008)

2nd for paper trail. I love the song swagga like us.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 8, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> can ox fans : anyone else heard vordul's solo album? i was hesitant because i love the cold vein so much, but it's good shit. it ain't can-o and it doesn't try to be. though the track with vast on it is probably the illest one haha.


I actually enjoy both their solo stuff, of course it's no cold vein. 
Cause of you I have fallen back in love with Funcrusher Plus...


----------



## furious styles (Oct 8, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I actually enjoy both their solo stuff, of course it's no cold vein.
> Cause of you I have fallen back in love with Funcrusher Plus...





that album is untouchable. j-treds' verse on 'the fire in which you burn' is one of my favorite all time. 

_my words speak for themselves, so feel me 
cause on the mic i've got more presence 
than attendence in a class of schizophrenics_


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 8, 2008)

omniwind said:


> Anyone ever heard of Sha Stimuli or Joell Ortiz?
> 
> (Think I asked this twice)
> 
> ...



Heard of and listened to Joell.
But I've only read Sha's blog on HipHopDX. I'm guessing he's pretty dope?


----------



## azuken (Oct 9, 2008)

Shad is A+ by the way.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yup Shad is good


----------



## azuken (Oct 9, 2008)

Whats everyone been spinning?

I have been spinning:
Shad - The Old Prince
Husalah - Husilin' since the 80's
Gemini - Fahrenheit 1/15 Part V - Untamed Beast
Lupe Fiasco - Food and Liquor
Doomtree - s/t


----------



## omniwind (Oct 10, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> Heard of and listened to Joell.
> But I've only read Sha's blog on HipHopDX. I'm guessing he's pretty dope?






Check him out, dudes dope, he's one of the selective few, that can give Lupe a run for his money.

Hell, he might even be better than Lu.

Stimuli is that nice. 

Go to datpiff.com and checkout his New York State of Mind and March On Washington mixtapes.

He has plenty of other mixtapes too.


----------



## Cax (Oct 10, 2008)

azuken said:


> Whats everyone been spinning?
> 
> I have been spinning:
> Shad - The Old Prince
> ...



I've been listenin to straight Canibus lately. He's as close as you can get to a fuckin modern prophet, seriously. I appreciate his music so fucking much. He's my fave rapper wit Deck now. 

Sayin that, i aint never heard what everyones fave rapper is. It's sorta wrong havin to have a fave, but if ya had to chose, tell me.


----------



## azuken (Oct 10, 2008)

Shit, i cant narrow it down to one. Can we do top five in no order?

Top five no order:
Lupe Fiasco
Travis Mccoy (Pre Too Cruel)
Mac Dre (Fuck you all who hate him)
Zumbi (Zion I)
Elzhi


Edit: KAnye West - Love Lockdown video, The song sounds way better too. Its growing on me.

Download Link


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 10, 2008)

I know I'm uber late, but I finally heard The Infamous. 

Fuckin' fire! Fuckin' classic


----------



## Biolink (Oct 10, 2008)

The Infamous by Mobb Deep?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 10, 2008)

Biolink said:


> The Infamous by Mobb Deep?



yezzir! grimy shit dude.


----------



## Biolink (Oct 10, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> yezzir! grimy shit dude.



I'm going to have to cop that.

Oddly enough I'm just about to get around to it to.

How is the production?


----------



## azuken (Oct 10, 2008)

Lol, i just heard it for the first time about a month ago.


----------



## kayos (Oct 10, 2008)

favourite rapper? hmm.......it changes, but lately, Canibus.

but I have to say I'm suprised people are only just hearing The Infamous...I'm guessing you werent all listening to rap back in the early 90s o__O


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 10, 2008)

That's what I'm thinking, but not even mid-90's - since it came out you would think to hear it, like the other NY albums that were released then. Anyway, favourite rapper is probably Nas/Genius.


----------



## azuken (Oct 10, 2008)

In the 90's i was listening to the radio..... I sucked.


----------



## DeLo (Oct 10, 2008)

Nicest rappers for me:
Nas
Lupe Fiasco
Eminem
Immortal Technique


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 10, 2008)

DeLo said:


> Nicest rappers for me:
> Nas
> Lupe Fiasco
> Eminem
> Immortal Technique



similar to my list except I.T I'm going to check him out.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 11, 2008)

Celph titled mother fucka!
Good if you like Immortal technique or Diobolic


----------



## kayos (Oct 11, 2008)

azuken said:


> In the 90's i was listening to the radio..... I sucked.


I get that, I mean yeah...its not really radio music. But i still find it suprising, since The Infamous is like....an east coast classic.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 11, 2008)

Favorite rapper? Q-Tip easily.
No one can make a track like him.


----------



## azuken (Oct 11, 2008)

kayos said:


> I get that, I mean yeah...its not really radio music. But i still find it suprising, since The Infamous is like....an east coast classic.



I was also young, i mean, i only started listening to good hip hop at about 16. 2006.

edit: also yay or nay on this shirt: Izuna and Madara


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 12, 2008)

I guess my favorite "intelligent" rapper is Andre 3000. Im from the south and some of my fav. rappers like Jeezy or maybe Ludacris aren't considered "intelligent" hip hop by some.


----------



## Cax (Oct 12, 2008)

^Mate it's only the name of the thread. It means no shit heads comin in and saying their favourite rapper > everyone, and refusing to take others opinions. Ya know, thats an example. It's just intelligent discussion.

Smartest MC? Gza and Canibus take the cake for me. Gza is .. the genius, self explanetory. Canibus is as close as to a prophet you can get. His one of the most lyrical out, the only one i actualy know to make a practically 3 dimensional song, he spits shit even smart people have a hard time pickin up, he has his facts, don't he got PHD's or some shit to add a lil bit of proof behind his intelligence too?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 12, 2008)

Cax said:


> ^Mate it's only the name of the thread. It means no shit heads comin in and saying their favourite rapper > everyone, and refusing to take others opinions. Ya know, thats an example. It's just intelligent discussion.
> 
> Smartest MC? Gza and Canibus take the cake for me. Gza is .. the genius, self explanetory. Canibus is as close as to a prophet you can get. His one of the most lyrical out, the only one i actualy know to make a practically 3 dimensional song, he spits shit even smart people have a hard time pickin up, he has his facts, don't he got PHD's or some shit to add a lil bit of proof behind his intelligence too?



I've never really heard much Canibus..Is he really that good? because I hear mixed things.

You want to talk about a prophet though.  Emergency Rations by Mr. Lif came out several years ago and he says "We're headed for a recession remeniscent of the great depression."  Now that's some good foresight.  That EP is one of my favorite albums anyway with tracks like "Phantom" and "Pull Out Your Cut"


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 12, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I've never really heard much Canibus..Is he really that good? because I hear mixed things.



He's a great rapper, but a horrible song writer. One of my favorites.


Smartest rapper? I think Chino XL or Crooked I is a member of Mensa.


----------



## azuken (Oct 12, 2008)

Also, some amazing underated Rappers, Malice and Pusha T, Ya know, the clipse. Amazing live shows by the way.


----------



## little nin (Oct 12, 2008)

i can't really put my finger on favourite tbh, with canibus though, definatley one of my faves out there


----------



## King (Oct 13, 2008)

> Eminem, who had beaten Nas by a slim margin to claim a final four spot, and Jay-Z made short work of Ludacris and Game, respectively. The two legends faced off in votes, and after over 920,000 votes, Em beat out Hov, retaining 61 percent of the votes to Hov's 39 percent.
> 
> "It’s obviously an honor to have won the fans' support by being voted the Best Rapper Alive,” said Eminem to the fans on Vibe.com. “I don't think that there is any one rapper that is simply the best though.  Everyone who was in consideration and many others are the best at certain things, and at what they do.  But since VIBE's offering the distinction, hell yeah I'll accept!"



*Men lie, women lie, number's don't. 

FUCK YEAH*


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 13, 2008)

Who the fuck cares about Vibe magazine?


----------



## King (Oct 13, 2008)

People who read the magazine, smart one.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 13, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Who the fuck cares about Vibe magazine?





King said:


> People who read the magazine, smart one.



 zzzzzzzzzing!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 13, 2008)

King said:


> *Men lie, women lie, number's don't.
> 
> FUCK YEAH*



Top 4 - Jay-Z / Game / Ludacris / Eminem - supercalifragilisticexpialatrocious? 

Apparently GZA & Black Thought lost to Lil Wayne & Game.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 13, 2008)

King: you're not even worth a response, really.

Just like a ton of other Rap publications, Vibe lost all credibility a long time ago. Wayne and Game over GZA and Black Thought? Yeah, O.K...


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 13, 2008)

lol @ the thread name followed by some remarks made in this thread.

Anyway.. any Jedi Mind fans? What do you guys think of the new Jus Allah?

Personally I was hyped when I heard he got back with JMT, then I heard him on the 2nd AotP album and was like wtf is this shit? Now, History of Violence is officially the first JMT album that I am actually expecting very little of.. I hate to say it, too, because of how dope Violent by Design was, but I think Jus Allah being back is actually going to detract from the new History of Violence.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 13, 2008)

andysensei said:


> lol @ the thread name followed by some remarks made in this thread.
> 
> Anyway.. any Jedi Mind fans? What do you guys think of the new Jus Allah?
> 
> Personally I was hyped when I heard he got back with JMT, then I heard him on the 2nd AotP album and was like wtf is this shit? Now, History of Violence is officially the first JMT album that I am actually expecting very little of.. I hate to say it, too, because of how dope Violent by Design was, but I think Jus Allah being back is actually going to detract from the new History of Violence.



they used to be my fave group but have steadily declined since VBD (which was by far their magnum opus). their first album is also fantastic and slept on. stoupe is still bringing some tunes and vinnie still kicks some nice punchlines, but they've lost their original creativeness and conceptuality and turned into a rap heavy metal band. i don't hate their new stuff but i don't love it like i did their old. nonetheless i own all their albs.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 13, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> they used to be my fave group but have steadily declined since VBD (which was by far their magnum opus). their first album is also fantastic and slept on. stoupe is still bringing some tunes and vinnie still kicks some nice punchlines, but they've lost their original creativeness and conceptuality and turned into a rap heavy metal band. i don't hate their new stuff but i don't love it like i did their old. nonetheless i own all their albs.



I agree, but JMT is still my favorite group behind the Wu. And VBD is among my top 5 favorite albums ever. IMO, it's not the punchlines that I like about Paz, but his delivery. Though lyrically he is still a favorite. I hear you though, about the new shit.. Visions and Legacy of Blood were both totally disapointing, even though they got bumped heavily, I was just like ehh..Do have to say Servants in Heaven was actualyl up to par IMO, just not VBD, but VBD will forever be the standard for them.
I actually didn't mind AotP torture papers, but was highly disapointed in Ritual of Battle - Reef was only on like 2 joints, and a lot of the new editions seemed totally interchangable.

But yeah, I'd say they lost a bit of thunder, and I'm not really looking forward to History of Violence, but I'ma probably buy it anyway.

Unrelated note: I haven't found any new hip hop lately that I've truly enjoyed, what's some new shit out that anybody may recomend?


----------



## Honzou (Oct 13, 2008)

There's some song off of one of Common's older albums I recently bought Canibus, I almost shat myself. 

Oh, I found it it's called "Making a Name for Ourselves"


For all you Immortal Technique fans what do you guys think of "The 3rd World" compared to his other two albums?


----------



## Cax (Oct 14, 2008)

King, i find it hard to believe that you'd belive/trust/agree with Vibe that some of the if not most of the rappers in it are better then ones we could name now. For instance, Ludacris better then Big L or Canibus? Or Lil Wayne better then GZA? The list goes on. Saying that, if you were to disagree with some of the competiton and agree with only the winner .. it'd be fucked, no?


----------



## kayos (Oct 14, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> He's a great rapper, but a horrible song writer. One of my favorites.



thats where the criticism comes from. when he put out C! true hollywood stories it was more..."songy" and he just isnt good at that shit.

compare it to rip the jacker, or mic club, and you'll see what i mean. if you want a few minutes solid of bar upon bar of complex lyricism...can is your man.


as for that vibe shit....im suprised. honestly. although to be fair, polling only ever reveals the most popular of anything so the results just suggest that em is still popular as fuck, and still holds considerable respect in the hip hop scene. suprising, but impressive nonetheless.

personally i fail to see how em > nas. but hey. at least it was close!


----------



## Cax (Oct 14, 2008)

It's like they put the best ones together so you could only pick one.


----------



## King (Oct 14, 2008)

Skeets said:


> King: you're not even worth a response, really.
> 
> Just like a ton of other Rap publications, Vibe lost all credibility a long time ago. Wayne and Game over GZA and Black Thought? Yeah, O.K...





Cax said:


> King, i find it hard to believe that you'd belive/trust/agree with Vibe that some of the if not most of the rappers in it are better then ones we could name now. For instance, Ludacris better then Big L or Canibus? Or Lil Wayne better then GZA? The list goes on. Saying that, if you were to disagree with some of the competiton and agree with only the winner .. it'd be fucked, no?



ITT: JEALOUSY


----------



## azuken (Oct 14, 2008)

I need alot of help. I need one of two things.

1. What song does "I heard you had a voice like an angel" by Shad sample.
or
2. Can someone post the instrumental?


PLEASE HELP.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 14, 2008)

I heard Nikki Giovanni talking about her new book that compares poetry to hip-hop on the radio the other day.  It interested me because I like both genres and I live right next to Va Tech. 



The book is just a kid's book but I thought the subject was pretty interesting.  It's got artists from Langston Hughes to A Tribe Called Quest on it too.

So do you think hip-hop is poetry? I figured this was a good a place as any to post it..


----------



## Cax (Oct 15, 2008)

Is that all you can say King? I was making a valid point there mate. And it's far from jealousy, seriously, jealousy? It's more of disagreeing with the way it was run.


----------



## King (Oct 15, 2008)

EMINEM > YOUR FAVORITE RAPPER


----------



## little nin (Oct 15, 2008)

keep it intelligent dudes lol

hmmm, do i think i hip-hop is poetry? to an extent i would say yes, obv not every rapper out there would be seen as poets though

hard to find out what sample "i heard you had a voice like an angel" has or even the instrumental >_>


----------



## FireLorD (Oct 15, 2008)

did anybody hear about Dead Celebrity Status?..


----------



## mow (Oct 15, 2008)

mofos need to show one self more sugar coated love


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 15, 2008)

little nin said:


> keep it intelligent dudes lol
> 
> hmmm, do i think i hip-hop is poetry? to an extent i would say yes, obv not every rapper out there would be seen as poets though
> 
> hard to find out what sample "i heard you had a voice like an angel" has or even the instrumental >_>


I think artists like Illogic, Eyedea, Aesop Rock etc. can easily be compared to poetry.  Aes is like the modern day T.S. Elliot imo.  I remember hearing that a professor at Harvard taught Nas lyrics in one of his classes a while back too.


mow said:


> mofos need to show one self more sugar coated love


----------



## azuken (Oct 15, 2008)

little nin said:


> keep it intelligent dudes lol
> 
> hmmm, do i think i hip-hop is poetry? to an extent i would say yes, obv not every rapper out there would be seen as poets though
> 
> hard to find out what sample "i heard you had a voice like an angel" has or even the instrumental >_>



i would kill for it tho.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 16, 2008)

I guess you can make comparisons with poetry, but to me it's not nearly as cryptic and far more enjoyable. (tbh, don't know nutn about poetry anyway)


----------



## Cax (Oct 16, 2008)

Hip hop has extended too far for all of it to be called poetry. It's definetly a work of art in whatever language it's in. But poetry? I don't think ever rapper would be called a poet. Canibus, GZA, Nas, Aesop Rock, Ghost face (one of the best story tellers) and many more could easily be called poets.


----------



## Killa Cam (Oct 16, 2008)

Cax said:


> Hip hop has extended too far for all of it to be called poetry. It's definetly a work of art in whatever language it's in. But poetry? I don't think ever rapper would be called a poet. Canibus, GZA, Nas, Aesop Rock, Ghost face (one of the best story tellers) and many more could easily be called poets.



No Soulja Boy = invalid list.


----------



## kayos (Oct 16, 2008)

If you wanna get abstract, all hip hop is poetry.
Its merely an expression of self through a rhythmical medium.

If I really wanted to, I could probably find meaning and metaphor in crank dat soulja boy.

I wont pretend its good poetry or good hip hop....because its awful. But when you bear in mind that its the (barely) rhythmic expression of a sixteen year old, put into a haphazard structure of lines, which in themselves are created from basic vocabulary and urban slang....its no suprise that its poor poetry.

Then there are the more poetic expressions of self, thought, and emotion. One of my favourites is _You're The Man_. With lines like "I saw a dead bird flying through a broken sky // Wish I could flap wings and fly away //" and "When everything around me got cloudy // The chair became a king's throne, my destiny found me //" Nas' expression is far more obviously metaphorical, and better constructed poetically. But how would you interpret it?

Same goes for _Poet Laureate II_. How do you interpret it? To me, the fundamental point of both tracks is that "They never gave me the respect I deserved, and tried to break me. But I am still here, and I have earned the right to be respected. Now I know I am great. Now they know I am great."

Soulja Boy's braggadocio, lyrical auto-fellatio and macho posturing are all hallmarks of someone trying to convey a similar image. His whole angle is "hey look, I'm so fly/badass you wanna be like me. I'm great aren't I?".

Whereas Nas and 'Bis could be described as exuding a mature sense of self worth and self confidence...the younger, less experienced Soulja Boy comes across as arrogant and naive. Something that is typical in poetry...youth exaggerates and imposes excessive amounts of emotion, making the whole piece potentially sound pretentious and ostentatiously self-centred. A talented poet is subtle without compromising on impact...its a paradox, but I dont know how to word it better. Basically the use of metaphor which seemingly has no relation to the reality, to express something, is subtle as fuck until you realise what the point is...then it hits you. Instead of it being painfully obvious all along. Kinda like a good feint in boxing. Yeah, thats a better metaphor, perhaps.

I'll stop there though.
I get some really abstract thoughts when I cant sleep... >_>
This might not have made much sense...but I'm posting it anyway. I like to chronicle my thoughts at times like this. Retrospectively, its usually an invaluable insight.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 16, 2008)

rap is MANLY POETRY!!

I heard that from somewhere, I like to think of it that way 

In all honesty rap is just an art form branching from poetry. The roots of music began with poetry.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 16, 2008)

kayos said:


> If you wanna get abstract, all hip hop is poetry.
> Its merely an expression of self through a rhythmical medium.
> 
> If I really wanted to, I could probably find meaning and metaphor in crank dat soulja boy.
> ...



I totally agree with what Kayos said. All hip hop is poetry, because poetry is defined extremely widely. That's the beauty of it. Of course just like hip hop there's great poetry and shit poetry, but it's all in the eye of the beholder.

Since he broke down a couple of lines I'm going to as well. I love all the people on youtube that say Aesop Rock sucks because he doesn't make any sense and his lines have no meaning and are just random words .. they always justify that statement with the opening of "None Shall Pass" sooo ...

i think that if you read closely he sets out the entire message of the song in the first 6 lines. here's my interpretation.

_flash that buttery gold, jittery zeitgeist
wither by the watering hole, border patrol
what are we to heart huckabee art fuckery suddenly?
not enough young in his lung for the waterwing
colorfully vulgar poacher outta mulch
like "i'm 'a pull the pulse out a soldier and bolt"_

*flash that buttery gold* - to smile, show ones teeth
*zeitgeist* - zeitgeist in german translates in german too "the spirit of the age and its society" .. the youth culture in this instance
*wither by the watering hole, border patrol* - watering hole = bar, border patrol it's patrons
*the heart huckabee art fuckery* - I Heart Huckabees .. arty mediocre film for those who haven't seen it. amazing line
*not enough young in his lung for the waterwing* - he's getting too old to use these social crutches he relied on in youth
*colorfully vulgar poacher* - the subject of the song, the one who _wants_ to be in tune with what's up, but doesn't belong there. he uses this scene to make him feel better about himself.
*pull the pulse out a soldier and bolt* - self explanatory, given the first few lines

_and i will remember your name and face
on the day you are judged by the funhouse cast
and i will rejoice in your fall from grace
with a cane through the sky like "none shall pass_"

he's either introspecting (meaning the subject of the song is actually himself) or pointing the finger at someone else, either way it's in regards to the man mentioned in the beginning of the song. aesop is going to the the one laughing while he watches him (or himself ... oo poetic) be exposed by the people he's so desperate to fit in with (the funhouse cast). even as he falls from his status, embarrassed, the man _refuses_ to let the times pass HIM up, with a cane to the sky like _none shall pass._


----------



## Cax (Oct 17, 2008)

Kayos and Cheif summed it up. My description is pale compared to theres, and infact, hole heartedly go along wit Kayos now. You should not sleep some more (kayos).

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9vimihLXCU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, great stuff from kayos and chiefrocka.  I'm glad I brought this topic up.  It is true, as Giovanni herself said that anything with meter, rhythm and rhyme can be called poetry.  Hell, it doesn't even need to rhyme if you get the point across.  Excuse me though if I call Soulja Boy on the level of "There once was a man from Nantucket."  

On Chiefrocka's post, you kind of got at the heart of my comparison between Eliot and Aesop Rock.  In The Wasteland, Eliot makes a literary or cultural reference in every line which leaves it reading like jibbersish to someone that doesn't have extensive knowledge(as in, way beyond me).  I don't think you need to get every reference to enjoy Aesop though, because the little messages and what the listener interprets can be just as valid as the almost encoded message that only Aesop really knows for sure.

Just my little addition to their great posts..


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 17, 2008)

As I said earlier, I don't know much about poetry but if you define it that widely isn't all music with words poetry? Or with kayos' definition as 'expression of self through a rhythmical medium' doesn't that just branch out to all music? 

Not taking anything away from your lot's posts though, which did point out how some rappers and some tracks are poetic even in a traditional sense. What I meant to say earlier was that the more straight-forward nature of hip-hop is something that appeals to me, unlike standard poetry which feels more like hard work. Not that I dislike poetic lyrics, dissecting tracks can be fun. 

Then again, there's probably a lot of poetry out there as well that isn't drenched to the core in metaphors and enigma, I just haven't seen it cause I'm not looking for it.


----------



## kayos (Oct 17, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> As I said earlier, I don't know much about poetry but if you define it that widely isn't all music with words poetry? Or with kayos' definition as 'expression of self through a rhythmical medium' doesn't that just branch out to all music?


I believe so. It is just up to the listener/reader to discern which is good and which is bad. Of course, you could, if you so wished, break it down and be a bit more specific, but I think that would kinda detract from the art.

Thanks for the comments btw. ^^


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 17, 2008)

BRRAP BRRRAP


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Cax (Oct 18, 2008)

It's an aight battle. That shit would be tons better if they used beats, though. And i couldn't take my eyes off the babe judge wit the hat and the black t shirt thing.


----------



## Killa Cam (Oct 18, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> BRRAP BRRRAP



Don't want to hear anything about this album until it's leaked. Nice cover though.


----------



## mow (Oct 18, 2008)

that it is. damn glad at least some hip hop musicians know that an album oughta have a decent cover


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 18, 2008)

New JMT track, "Monolith" 


JMT is back daddy.


----------



## KushyKage (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## azuken (Oct 18, 2008)

Kanye redeems himself, and fucking kills it:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTbfllPoLng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 18, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> that battle was weak lol, i admit it was funny but its sort of weak, too many pauses to think what to say next. gotta be faster than that..plus freestyles are no fun without beats.



I unno man. Some freestyles are better without the beats. Other than that, this battle made me laugh my ass off. A lot of repetitiveness, but the amusement makes up for it.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 19, 2008)

azuken said:


> Kanye redeems himself, and fucking kills it:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTbfllPoLng[/YOUTUBE]



decent track, I'm seriously starting to forget what Kanye's regular voice sounds like, lol, lemme go spin some 'Late Registration'. 

Dope beat, Lupe killed it. ...>>> Link removed


----------



## azuken (Oct 19, 2008)

Spin College Dropout, Its better IMO


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 19, 2008)

azuken said:


> Spin College Dropout, Its better IMO



Yea College Dropout is his best no doubt, I just love the production on Late Registration, 'Gone' and 'We Major' especially.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 19, 2008)

Late Reg is pretty much the only thing Kanye's done that I actually really enjoyed. And yeah, mainly for the incredible production on nearly every track.


----------



## azuken (Oct 19, 2008)

College Dropout's veres are better and its just more raw. Late Registration is a more polished well defined album. Graduation seems kinda like a spacey concept album. and his new one seems more experimental.


Probably old, but im fucking excited now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2008)

Speaking of Lupe, this is one of his best tracks IMO.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 19, 2008)

^ Yea, Sunshine is heaven man. 



azuken said:


> Probably old, but im fucking excited now.


I'm excited too, thnx to that link I've just heard Paris, Tokyo Remix for the 1st time, Lupe Killed it! Q-Tip too.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2008)

Other than that, I've been listening to some old school lately. More or less, Ice Cube back when he made AmeriKKKa's Most Wanted.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 19, 2008)

as for old skool, I'm stuck on Mobb Deep atm.

Someone should still pimp The Infamous.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2008)

And btw, where did you get that pic of Lupe? Or did somene make that for you?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 19, 2008)

I got it from Google.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm just wondering, I am not at all the biggest hip hop fan out there or anything but... does anyone feel hip hop died a little while ago? I mean it went from being about black expression( latino as well, many hispanics helped in the development of hip hop) to "superman that hoe" . Just wondering if anyone feels to same?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 19, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> I'm just wondering, I am not at all the biggest hip hop fan out there or anything but... does anyone feel hip hop died a little while ago? I mean it went from being about black expression( latino as well, many hispanics helped in the development of hip hop) to "superman that hoe" . Just wondering if anyone feels to same?



Depends on what/who u listen to. Don't pay attention to those bullshit mainstream artists.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't listen to rappers like Souljafail. Listen to something like Ice Cube, Talib Kewli, Nas, and more along those lines.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 19, 2008)

of course , but I was talking about more of the newer hip hop artists like soulja boy, all these new people completely off topic about the main of what hip hop was.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 19, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> of course , but I was talking about more of the newer hip hop artists like soulja boy, all these new people completely off topic about the main of what hip hop was.



Yea, it's more about money now, and less of the art of Hip-Hop.


----------



## azuken (Oct 19, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> of course , but I was talking about more of the newer hip hop artists like soulja boy, all these new people completely off topic about the main of what hip hop was.




Not true, alot of newer artist still stick to real topics. For example Blu just put out his first album in 2007. Shad came around 2005. etc....

Edit: I actually got a girls number at the lupe show i went to by reciting Sunshine to her while he did it.

And believe it or not girls fucking dig when you sing it to them.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> of course , but I was talking about more of the newer hip hop artists like soulja boy, all these new people completely off topic about the main of what hip hop was.



Something tells me you're just stuck on main-stream hip-hop. It's true that the spotlight is mostly on shitty hip-hop in the media these days, but there's plenty o' da good shit released every year.


----------



## kayos (Oct 20, 2008)

Ehh, I kinda get the point there, that hip hop sorta lost its soul. I'd say its not so much lost, as....hiding.

On that note, is anyone going to any of the dates on the Rock The Bells European Tour? I was gonna go to the Amsterdam date on Nov 1st, but I cant afford it, so I have to settle for the Birmingham date (6th Nov) instead. That means no De Le Soul  ....But I still get Nas, Mos Def, EPMD and the Pharcyde ^^


----------



## delirium (Oct 20, 2008)

It's become fashionable to say Hip Hop died.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 20, 2008)

?<3 said:


> It's become fashionable to say Hip Hop died.


 
Hip Hop is dead.

I would know; I'm fashionable.


----------



## azuken (Oct 22, 2008)

So, Kool Keith is awesome. Get it....


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 22, 2008)

?<3 said:


> It's become fashionable to say Hip Hop died.



"Hip-Hop Is Dead" is a marketing technique.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 22, 2008)

azuken said:


> Not true, alot of newer artist still stick to real topics. For example Blu just put out his first album in 2007. Shad came around 2005. etc....
> 
> Edit: I actually got a girls number at the lupe show i went to by reciting Sunshine to her while he did it.
> 
> And believe it or not girls fucking dig when you sing it to them.




I gotta try that shit.


----------



## azuken (Oct 22, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> I gotta try that shit.



It works best if they like lupe, otherwise they might not get it the first time.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 22, 2008)

I like to think Kool Keith as Hip-Hop's Mike Patton. So yes, everyone should listen to the man. I think Mystic Trunks pimped Dr.Octagon not too far back.

Why Sing Lupe to a girl, when you can sing some Marvin Gaye or Barry White and have them in your bed within the hour?
But of course, shit wont work if your voice is horrible...


----------



## azuken (Oct 22, 2008)

ive been hearing good things about Mr Nogacto (Octagon backwards), but i havent had time to spin it yet.


----------



## Killa Cam (Oct 22, 2008)

?<3 said:


> It's become fashionable to say Hip Hop died.



Only thing that's dead are people's taste of music. Shit now a days we got young up and coming rappers who going to be doing it big. Soulja Boy, Vick, Hurricane Chris, etc. And people say hip hop is dead?


----------



## kayos (Oct 22, 2008)

Killa Cam should do stand up comedy.


----------



## azuken (Oct 22, 2008)

Killa Cam should kill himself.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 22, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> Only thing that's dead are people's taste of music. Shit now a days we got young up and coming rappers who going to be doing it big. Soulja Boy, Vick, Hurricane Chris, etc. And people say hip hop is dead?



Damn i thought u were goin somewhere good at first....then u went str8 to hell.


----------



## Killa Cam (Oct 22, 2008)

azuken said:


> Killa Cam should kill himself.



u                                    ?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 22, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I like to think Kool Keith as Hip-Hop's Mike Patton. So yes, everyone should listen to the man. I think Mystic Trunks pimped Dr.Octagon not too far back.
> 
> Why Sing Lupe to a girl, when you can sing some Marvin Gaye or Barry White and have them in your bed within the hour?
> But of course, shit wont work if your voice is horrible...



It would feel sorta played out. Since a lot of people have done it, but ay, might as well try.


----------



## azuken (Oct 22, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> u                                    ?




I thought we were talking about cameron.... Honestly didnt know your name was killa cam.....


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 22, 2008)

^LO-fuckin L!!!!!
Didn't see that coming.

High Res Link

Someone check it out.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 22, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> Only thing that's dead are people's taste of music. Shit now a days we got young up and coming rappers who going to be doing it big. Soulja Boy, Vick, Hurricane Chris, etc. And people say hip hop is dead?



U-N-I, Cool Kidz, Murs, Blu, Cyne and now Q-Tip are still around producing decent to good albums.  So yeah, Hip-hop is not dead just certain peoples tastes are dead.  The genre is just as alive as other music genres to be honest.  Who knows?  I am still finding old and recent artists that are still coming out with some good shit as of late thats fine for me.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 22, 2008)

Hip Hop's been like it is now since like 1997. Sure things aren't as great as say 88-96, but dead? ahahahaha You can't go back to the golden age, so enjoy and learn to love what good things we have now.


----------



## Killa Cam (Oct 22, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> U-N-I, Cool Kidz, Murs, Blu, Cyne and now Q-Tip



All wack. If they aint got a dance, they aint real hip hop.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 22, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> All wack. If they aint got a dance, they aint real hip hop.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok85BmPyl_I[/YOUTUBE]

!


----------



## Zephos (Oct 22, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> All wack. If they aint got a dance, they aint real hip hop.



Your a horrible poster.


----------



## Killa Cam (Oct 22, 2008)

Zephos said:


> Your a horrible poster.



[YOUTUBE]e-LFBNbDzBs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 22, 2008)

Lol, get troll'd

Cam is funny


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok ok, this has been bugging me for a while, hipsters.

The *Intelligent* Hip-Hop/Rap Discussion

>Intelligent


Is this for trolling purposes? I don't get it.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 23, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Lol, get troll'd
> 
> Cam is funny



ahahaha you think I said that because of that one post.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 23, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> Ok ok, this has been bugging me for a while, hipsters.
> 
> The *Intelligent* Hip-Hop/Rap Discussion
> 
> ...



What's so trolly about that?


----------



## Zephos (Oct 23, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> Ok ok, this has been bugging me for a while, hipsters.
> 
> The *Intelligent* Hip-Hop/Rap Discussion
> 
> ...



I've read this pot about 5 times and have read it at least three different ways.
What are you saying.


----------



## kayos (Oct 23, 2008)

Obviously Cam was trolling. LOL



Skeets said:


> Why Sing Lupe to a girl, when you can sing some Marvin Gaye or Barry White and have them in your bed within the hour?
> But of course, shit wont work if your voice is horrible...



oh, and while I remember...Teddy Pendergrass > All of the aforementioned


----------



## azuken (Oct 23, 2008)

New topic: Kool Keith, what yall think? its all ive been spinning.


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 23, 2008)

Any Idle Warship (Talib Kweli + Res) anyone? Someone hook me up!


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 23, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> Ok ok, this has been bugging me for a while, hipsters.
> 
> The *Intelligent* Hip-Hop/Rap Discussion
> 
> ...



I don't get the purpose of your post.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 23, 2008)

azuken said:


> New topic: Kool Keith, what yall think? its all ive been spinning.


Already posted my thoughts on him.

Hip-hop's Mike Patton. Of course it wont mean anything to you if you don't know who Mike Patton is....


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Oct 23, 2008)

>This isnt 4chan...

I am assuming they dont like rap and calling rap intelligent could only be for trolling purposes?


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 23, 2008)

How cute, I got negged :3


----------



## escamoh (Oct 23, 2008)

did you expect pos rep?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 23, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> How cute, I got negged :3



Why don't you just stop posting bullshit in the thread. 

I've been spinning _Late Night Cinema_ (BSBD) a lot recently. *Class album. *


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 24, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> How cute, I got negged :3



Contribute something positive.


----------



## azuken (Oct 24, 2008)

This is how im feeling right now... Fuck it...
Song is pretty legit to.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpKuyVBcc-w[/YOUTUBE]


T.I. > Alot of stuff on the radio


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 24, 2008)

T.I. had some real bangers on his latest album, lot of stuff that didn't make the album was hot too, been jammin' it a lot.


----------



## azuken (Oct 24, 2008)

just got it last night, and better then i expected.... And "Swagga Like Us".... What can i say about that, Blew my mind.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 24, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Any Idle Warship (Talib Kweli + Res) anyone? Someone hook me up!


Same       .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2008)

azuken said:


> This is how im feeling right now... Fuck it...
> Song is pretty legit to.


----------



## Cax (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2008)

Ladies and gentleman, we have a challenger. 

AZ


----------



## Cax (Oct 25, 2008)

AZ Is a beast. But honestly, i don't think he can flow as good as Bizzy or Krayzie or even Wish bone. Krayzie fucking destroys that 'Flow Motion' track, and everyone else on it kills, just not as much.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2008)

Speaking of Krayzie and Bone Thugz - This this is killer.


----------



## Cax (Oct 25, 2008)

Classic                    ^


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2008)

Gotta love the old school.


----------



## azuken (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh fuck.... SOmone needs to pimp me some fucking bone thugz now! Im dead serious.

I dont know where mine went. PLEASE PIMP ME TONIGHT!

A different challenger appears:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2008)

Shite! Hawt Fire.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Oct 25, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Gotta love the old school.



have you heard their rap remix of the song, "war"?
it's what got me into them


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2008)

Dark Plague said:


> have you heard their rap remix of the song, "war"?
> it's what got me into them



I've heard it. Tis been awhile though. 

Other than that, I've been getting into some old school Westside, mainly Ice Cube.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Oct 25, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I've heard it. Tis been awhile though.
> 
> Other than that, I've been getting into some old school Westside, mainly Ice Cube.



yea when i was little, i got the small soldiers cd 
that happens to have great rap remixes of old songs

but would del tha funky homosapien be considered old school? he sure sounds like it...not a huge fan of hip/hop but i do enjoy it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2008)

Dark Plague said:


> yea when i was little, i got the small soldiers cd
> that happens to have great rap remixes of old songs
> 
> but would del tha funky homosapien be considered old school? he sure sounds like it...not a huge fan of hip/hop but i do enjoy it



I can dig that. I listen to just about any kind of music that gets me going, but rap is like a calling to me. It sticks like glue. Ya know?


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Oct 25, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I can dig that. I listen to just about any kind of music that gets me going, but rap is like a calling to me. It sticks like glue. Ya know?



basically how i am with electronic...i gotcha


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2008)

Eli Porter - Greatest Rapper of All Time


----------



## azuken (Oct 25, 2008)

Not ELI! I am shunning you form this thread.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 25, 2008)

For those who are presently unaware I just wanted to say that Royce & Buddens have been in the studio working together on some tracks.


----------



## kayos (Oct 25, 2008)

Cax said:


> Someone give me some rappers that can flow better then that


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 25, 2008)

Yup there's video of them just fuckin around together in the studio.

 Part 1:


Part 2:


Part 3:


Part 4:


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2008)

azuken said:


> Not ELI! I am shunning you form this thread.



Hahaha

j/k

Gotta love the lulz.


----------



## Shade (Oct 25, 2008)

New Q-Tip has leaked, guys. I'm gonna spin it and see if it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 25, 2008)

^ I must have been living under a rock, cause I heard no hype for this. Give us impressions..

Oh, and no-one can phlo like Pharaohe. [noparse][/noparse]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUUAwotkJPk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## azuken (Oct 25, 2008)

STill think this is one of the sickest songs and albums ever:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpBP9dALcWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## azuken (Oct 25, 2008)

STill think this is one of the sickest songs and albums ever:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpBP9dALcWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Oct 25, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhY5k_5WPCA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Oct 26, 2008)

Notorious - Trailer


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 26, 2008)

Now this is ill... Seriously. Eli made this shit sound so ill.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 26, 2008)

I wrote a hour long song just from zoning out to this beat.  Black Milk is the future Dilla, just ask Detroit.   Nickle 9 destroys it, making the matter worse.


----------



## azuken (Oct 26, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I wrote a hour long song just from zoning out to this beat.  Black Milk is the future Dilla, just ask Detroit.   Nickle 9 destroys it, making the matter worse.



Tell me something new. And check out Elzhi - Europass, and Elzhi - The Preface, for more black milk greatness.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 26, 2008)

Incredible. Ludacris killed it, every single line was a punchline. "This is music muscle mania my verse is on steroids. Private planes, im on the jet son, like Elroy"

straight up sick

Wayne was ok, i usually dont like his stuff. He did better than usual, but Luda still killed him


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 26, 2008)

^I was telling my homegirl about that track this morning.  You still got stupid people who think Wayne and T.I. are lyrically better than Luda.

@azuken:  I have every Elzhi track you can think of.  Old news.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 26, 2008)

T.I. is pretty good, specially for mainstream

but hes not better than Luda. Who ever thinks that should get slapped wit the right hand


----------



## azuken (Oct 26, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> ^I was telling my homegirl about that track this morning.  You still got stupid people who think Wayne and T.I. are lyrically better than Luda.
> 
> @azuken:  I have every Elzhi track you can think of.  Old news.



Most people dont so....


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Oct 26, 2008)

Where should I start with Joe Budden and Joel Oritz?


----------



## azuken (Oct 27, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Where should I start with Joe Budden and Joel Oritz?



Joe budden, i say dont start, but thats my opinion.


Im really fucking excited for this album.... I dont know why, but i am.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIKsJBczpUA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 27, 2008)

Busdriver is amazing; I can't believe I took so long to listen to him.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 27, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Busdriver is amazing; I can't believe I took so long to listen to him.



totally. and i've seen him live three times; he's 100x more amazing in person.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 27, 2008)

I need to see him live -- badly.

I need to see a lot of rappers live, as I haven't gone to a rap concert yet.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 28, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Where should I start with Joe Budden and Joel Oritz?



Check out Mood Muzik or Mood Muzik 2 any mixtape in fact, it's kind of hard to find though.  He's a hate him or love him type of rapper.  You gotta have a open mind to like him.  Alot of the things he says are very realistic and harsh that most people in hip hop refuse to accept or acknowledge.  He's also very emotional rapper, some people might get turned off by that, but to me that's being real.  Nothing is more pathetic than a rapper acting hard and you catch him crying all of a sudden.


----------



## azuken (Oct 28, 2008)

Go, be eduated about yourself.

Anyone got anything on him?


----------



## furious styles (Oct 28, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I need to see him live -- badly.
> 
> I need to see a lot of rappers live, as I haven't gone to a rap concert yet.



Totally. I caught him at Paid Dues in San Bernadino, then with Dizzee Rascal and El-P (which was a fucking insane show) and then with Aesop Rock just recently. Legit shit.

Now, I'd like to take a minute to write about J-Treds. This is one of the most underrated MCs in the history of the universe. For anyone with good underground credentials, you know Treds was on not only the groundbreaking Funcrusher Plus by Company Flow, but was also on Violent by Design, the greatest album JMT ever dropped. He's done spare shit over the years but never put out an album and is generally a fucking enigma. Anyway I can't get enough of this track.

[YOUTUBE]QlYvSUYki8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebigfanofnaruto (Oct 28, 2008)

I still like Hip-Hop though.But right now I,m onto Rock because I want to discover all the bands out there.


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a big hip hop/ rap fan, but I just can't stand listening to Lil Wayne's music...

I think he's a disgrace to rap. Since he's so mainstream, his music is played pretty much everywhere. When people who don't listen to rap hear his music, they automatically assume that rap is shit because of his music. Basically he's giving rap a bad name. 

Plus his fanbase really pisses me off. A lot of his fans are little 10 year boys who spam "Weezy is the best rapper alive!!11" all over the web.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 28, 2008)

Lil Wayne is getting overexposed right now. He has at least 2 singles getting regular airplay not to mention numerous guest spots in some others songs. But he must be doing something right though unfortunately I can't see it. The only song I currently enjoy of him is his collab with The Game on "My Life".

I'm more inclined to The Roots style of hip-hop though so Lil Wayne comes seems off to me. Heard they were a -great- group to see live.


----------



## azuken (Oct 28, 2008)

Lil wayne has his lip pierced and eyebrow pierced.


----------



## DeLo (Oct 29, 2008)

Who is feeling that new Common Universal Mind Control, song is on key and clever as hell. Can't wait for his new album to drop.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 29, 2008)

DeLo said:


> Who is feeling that new Common Universal Mind Control, song is on key and clever as hell. Can't wait for his new album to drop.



havn't hear that yet, i'll go check it out, can't wait for his new cd as well, hope it's different from finding forever.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 29, 2008)

Weezy is cool, least he cares enough to keep hip hop going in his own way and reaches out to other artists, that's decent if you ask me and he is an above average rapper most of the time, different flow.

Common album will be gooooooood


----------



## Cax (Oct 29, 2008)

Someone tell me they know of V double O (Voo)? The black UK rapper, supposedly fastest in the UK? His a fuckin beast .. i cant link to a video atm but i will soon.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Oct 29, 2008)

I hear K'naan has a new album out soon! 




anyone have details of when please and thankyou??


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 29, 2008)

I cant stand any of the new rap thats currentley being released.

BRING ON DETOX!

But i still dont think we'll be seeing the NWA style Dre anytime soon amigos.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 29, 2008)

Speaking of Lil Wayne

Not the best rapper of the world, but the version of the millie is ill...

Seriously.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 29, 2008)

ReasonableDoubt said:


> "Weezy is the best rapper alive!!11"



Wisdom. **


----------



## Lamb (Oct 29, 2008)

Pretty_Vacant said:


> I hear K'naan has a new album out soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



scheduled to come out January 2009, but that's all I've heard of it.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 29, 2008)

2009 has a lot of potential.


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Oct 29, 2008)

SSJ4 Kyuubi said:


> I cant stand any of the new rap thats currentley being released.
> 
> BRING ON DETOX!
> 
> But i still dont think we'll be seeing the NWA style Dre anytime soon amigos.



Yes I can't wait for Detox. 

And Blueprint 3.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 29, 2008)

Why are people still waiting on Detox? Wasn't the LP supposed to be due like 2004? 
Besides, I highly doubt it'll have the same quality as The Chronic or 2001.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 29, 2008)

DeLo said:


> Who is feeling that new Common Universal Mind Control, song is on key and clever as hell. Can't wait for his new album to drop.



Oh nice, I'll be looking forward to that


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 30, 2008)

Atmosphere has a video for "You"



I NEVER KNEW HE WAS WHITE!
i been had his cd for months, i never woulda thought haha


----------



## furious styles (Oct 30, 2008)

typhoon72 said:


> Atmosphere has a video for "You"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



slug's mom is white, but his dad is half black half native american.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 30, 2008)

Well don't a few of his tracks imply that he's white?


----------



## sworder (Oct 30, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0WfhlZ1SiQ[/YOUTUBE]

I love this song


----------



## azuken (Oct 30, 2008)

Sworder..... Leave.


----------



## sworder (Oct 31, 2008)

I didnt know Akon was hated around here


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Nov 1, 2008)

Akon = Hip POP


----------



## jkingler (Nov 1, 2008)

Akon is garbage.


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Nov 1, 2008)

Scratch that, any artist that uses the auto-tune bullshit is garbage.


----------



## azuken (Nov 1, 2008)

ReasonableDoubt said:


> Scratch that, any artist that uses the auto-tune bullshit is garbage.



Kanye isnt garbage. Sorry, you lose.


----------



## kayos (Nov 1, 2008)

azuken said:


> Kanye isnt garbage. Sorry, you lose.



Thats arguable.


----------



## King (Nov 1, 2008)

@ReasonableDoubt.

You're biased as fuck. Kanye isn't even close to being garbage and is the most popular artist today. The fact that you say anyone who uses auto-tune is garbage is fail because all its fucking doing is changing their voice.

So, if the beat were hot and lyrics were on point, but the artist was using auto-tune, you would still say its garbage only *because* of their fucking voice?

Your logic fails.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 1, 2008)

kanye doesnt suck. But personally im hating everything from his new album, not just because of the voice thingy but because idk. Love Lockdown just is boring as hell, hate the beat too


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 1, 2008)

King said:


> @ReasonableDoubt.
> 
> You're biased as fuck. Kanye isn't even close to being garbage and is the most popular artist today. The fact that you say anyone who uses auto-tune is garbage is fail *because all its fucking doing is changing their voice.
> *
> ...



Oh is that all? :/ 

Vocoding rapping that flows well would probably make it unintelligible. Which is why people use it for singing (badly). IMO It sounds like dogshit unless it's Herbie Hancock or being used in house/electronica.


----------



## azuken (Nov 1, 2008)

Kanye's new album is kinda growing on me. Heartless is pretty good in my opinion. I relate with it.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 1, 2008)

oh and i dont lik his song, robocop, either

this is my favorite song out right now. Probably over a lot of underground stuff as well

Undisputed - Ludacris
[YOUTUBE]QZF6NeOSrAE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uchiha Sai (Nov 1, 2008)

I jus got an Ipod of my homie ystrday so far i have uploaded 2-pac, Biggie, eazy-e, t.i.  fiffty, games, banks, ludas, discography (dont hate 50, i uploaded most of his classic mixtape shit n power of the doller), iv got most of Imortal technique and tech n9nes albums up(if you dont know who tech n9ne is please download his shit), im looking at putting up jay n nas shit, i got Lupe on there, Can somebody please give me some artist to look into, im looking at getting Bishop Lamont n Asher Roth right know..P.S. anyone herd Bishops nes joint he disses snoop


----------



## kayos (Nov 1, 2008)

King said:


> Kanye isn't even close to being garbage and is the most popular artist today.



Still think thats debatable.
I've never rated Kanye as a lyricist. Never. I always felt he was mediocre at best. All that "Kanye is different because he raps religious" shit pissed me off too. I aint heard nobody give DMX credit for his dark lyrics with religious overtones, highlighting the source of his strength in his darkest hours, his feelings of guilt and despair when reflecting upon some of his wrong-doings, and his seemingly eternal quest for redemption. But Kanye says "I love Jesus" and he's a pioneer?! ....What?!

I know people will disagree with me now, and probably criticise my DMX comparison, but I've had similar arguments with other people. I personally think there is absolutely nothing special about Kanye. At all.

Kanye only gets so much cred now because the rest of the mainstream FUCKING SUCKS. Do you honestly think that he could have blown up 10-15 years ago? When mainstream hip hop didnt suck so much ass? Really?

/rant

Dont get it twisted though. I admire his attempts to highlight the plight of many (until he sort of tries to throw that in the faces of everyone who listens to him), and I liked some of his tracks - a couple for the lyrics and a few more for the production - but generally, as far as music goes...I dont really rate him. Doubt I ever will either.


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Nov 1, 2008)

King said:


> @ReasonableDoubt.
> 
> You're biased as fuck. Kanye isn't even close to being garbage and is the most popular artist today. The fact that you say anyone who uses auto-tune is garbage is fail because all its fucking doing is changing their voice.
> 
> ...



So what if I am biased as fuck? 

Artists that use the auto-tune usually abuse the fucking shit out of it. I was down with Kanye until his recent songs. I've listened to Kanye since Late Registration.  He hasn't abused the auto-tune until now. In his latest songs, he sounds like a robot taking a shit. 



> Kanye isnt garbage. Sorry, you lose.


As I said already, I've been down with Kanye until his latest songs.


----------



## little nin (Nov 1, 2008)

i agree so much with kayos right now lol

i've never thought much of kanye with the way he raps, just liked the beats


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 2, 2008)

Excuse me, but I was wondering...
I have... one rap song.  Um... and I was hoping to find some other good stuff.  Could someone direct me to some???


----------



## Cax (Nov 2, 2008)

We should make a list with essential hip hop albums and links to download them for the amounts of people that come asking for some hip hop.


----------



## Cax (Nov 2, 2008)

Yea i'll chip in later. Just to add one now, Mobb Deep - Hell on Earth.


----------



## azuken (Nov 2, 2008)

Mac Dre - Genie of Da Lamp


Fuck you all, its an amazing album. cax, have you heard it?


----------



## kayos (Nov 2, 2008)

are we listing albums we like and recommend, or *essential* hip hop albums?

just wondering...because somehow I dont think all those are really essential.
I can name a fuckton of good albums but that doesnt make them essential.

The whole point of the word "essential" is that it implies that if you have to get an album, make it one of these. You know, archetypal albums that epitomise certain styles...if you get my meaning.

Not trying to shit on your list but if I saw an "essentials" list that long, I'd be thinking where the fuck am I meant to start?

An essential list should, ideally be made up of around 10-15 albums maximum, and should span a variety of styles, concepts and content, in my opinion.


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Nov 2, 2008)

Essential Albums

Illmatic - Nas
Reasonable Doubt - Jay-Z
All Eyez on Me - Tupac
Ready to Die - Notorious B.I.G.
Straight Outta Compton - N.W.A.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2008)

Blueprint    .


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 2, 2008)

Might as well to that list

The Roots - Things Fall Apart


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 2, 2008)

Snoop Dogg - Doggystyle


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 2, 2008)

^^^ That's from a fake BBC site, lol. 

Anyway, here my recommendation
Black on Both Sides- Mos Def
Also check out KRS-one, although I can't really think of one album to recommend at the moment.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 2, 2008)

kayos said:


> are we listing albums we like and recommend, or *essential* hip hop albums?
> 
> just wondering...because somehow I dont think all those are really essential.
> I can name a fuckton of good albums but that doesnt make them essential.
> ...


 
Cosign emphatically. But personally I'd only take a handful from that list. To me, an essentials list should have the _biggest_ names and the _biggest_ records and they're seemingly all missing.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 2, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco  - Food and Liquor ^^^


----------



## azuken (Nov 2, 2008)

i sill say mac dre - genie of da lamp is essential


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 2, 2008)

Another essential. 

Notorious B.I.G. - Ready To Die


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 2, 2008)

I think for an album to be an essential in your hip-hop library, it needs to have some sort of longevity, and or some sort of influence in hip-hop.

Eric. B & Rakim - Paid in Full
A Tribe Called Quest - The Low End Theory
Dr. Dre - The Chronic
Main Source - Breaking Atoms
Wu-Tang Clan - Enter the Wu-Tang (36 Chambers)


----------



## kayos (Nov 3, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I think for an album to be an essential in your hip-hop library, it needs to have some sort of longevity, and or some sort of influence in hip-hop.


thats what I'm getting at.

influential albums mainly come to mind for me. like Paid in Full, 3 Feet High and Rising, Straight Outta Compton, 36 Chambers, The Chronic, All Eyez On Me, It Takes a Nation of Millions...

...shit like that.

on the flipside, as much as I love Soull on Ice...I wouldnt call it essential because of its frankly overly aggressive content. As much as I love Rip the Jacker, I wouldnt cal it essential because it takes a technical understanding of hip hop to appreciate it fully....and so on

if we really wanna put together a list of essentials, the list is gonna have to be short as hell and very carefully selected. If everyone just recommends/names albums we'll end up with a list of 100 albums, which kinda defeats the purpose, dont it?


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Nov 3, 2008)

no nerd rap yet! 

essential: 
mc lars-the graduate
gym class heroes-papercut chronicles


----------



## Uchiha Sai (Nov 3, 2008)

I think its gay how people dont give a shit that Kanye is all out auto tuning but when fiffty was singing a lil ppl would use it againts him, n as far as gangstas shudnt sing fuck that Eazy started that shit n dude was ill with it when he sang.....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 3, 2008)

Another classic. A Tribe Called Quest - The Love Movement.

Just a lil sample.


----------



## Cax (Nov 3, 2008)

*Wu Tang Clan* - Enter the Wu Tang (36 Chambers)
*Tupac* - All Eyez On Me
*Notorious B.I.G* - Ready To Die
*Big L* - Lifestyles Ov Da Poor & Dangerous
*Bone Thugs n Harmony* - E. 1999 Eternal
*Gangstarr* - Moment of Truth
*GZA* - Liquid Swords
*Mobb Deep* - The Infamous
*Nas* - Illmatic
*N.W.A* - Straight Outta Compton

Then possibly

*Heltah Skeltah* - Nocturnal
*Ice Cube* - AmeriKKKas Most Wanted
*Canibus* - Can-I-Bus and Rip The Jacker [This is as intelligent as hip-hop get's. You either understand it or you don't]

That's my final list. Sorta short, has the fundamental package to start people off with hip hop.


----------



## Honzou (Nov 3, 2008)

good shit dun^
I don't have the N.W.A. album or the Heltah Skeltah album, but everything else is right on point.

It seems alot of people when they talk about good hip hop almost every album you posted is what they also say.


----------



## Cax (Nov 3, 2008)

Cheers. I'm surprised you aint heard the NWA album but the ones listed under the rest seperately are just ones to move onto once you've listened to the ones before.


----------



## Honzou (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah, the first time I ever heard Canibus I went nuts man, I turned around in my car and went to BestBuy.  
but I'm not much of a NWA fan, I can't stand Eazy-E (can't rap, didn't write his own shit), or Dr. Dre, but Cube is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 3, 2008)

Raekwon - Only built 4 Cuban Linx 
One of the most influential LP's of the 90's.
Along with Illmatic. Without illmatic there wouldn't be no Reasonable doubt. So those who have been naming it without illmatic should do some research.

Company flow - Funcrusher Plus. First LP released on Rawkus records.

Darth Nihilus, The Love movement doesn't compare to the Tribes first 3 LPs.


----------



## azuken (Nov 3, 2008)

RAekwon - ONly Built for Cuban Linx


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Nov 3, 2008)

azuken said:


> i sill say mac dre - genie of da lamp is essential



I would have to disagree. Hyphy? You've got to be kidding. 




Btw I'm from the Bay Area..


----------



## delirium (Nov 3, 2008)

Essential:

Freestyle Fellowship - To Whom It May Concern


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 3, 2008)

anything from Jedi Mind Tricks.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 3, 2008)

My list of esstentials

Nas - Illmatic
Del La Soul - Is Dead and 3 Feet High
Snoop Dogg - Doggystyle
2pac - All Eyez On Me
B.I.G - Ready To Die
Wu-Tang - 36 Chambers, Liquid Swords, OB4CL, Supreme Clientele, Tical, Return To 36 Chambers
Ice Cube - Death Cetificate or AmeriKKKa's Most Wanted
Dr. Dre - The Chronic
Eminem - the Slim Shady LP
Jay-Z - Reasonable Doubt or Black album
Canibus - Rip The Jacker
Jedi Mind Tricks - Violent By Design


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 3, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Darth Nihilus, The Love movement doesn't compare to the Tribes first 3 LPs.



I'll be the judge of that since I've downloaded said LPs.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 4, 2008)

I apologize for my noobness, Illmatic is better than It Was Written.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 4, 2008)

We're talking about albums though. 
Which of his LPs have left an impact on Hip-hop comparable to those already named by other members?  

Also, I want to throw another album out there.
DJ Shadow - Endtroducing
Thoughts?


----------



## kayos (Nov 4, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> My list of esstentials
> 
> Nas - Illmatic
> Del La Soul - Is Dead and 3 Feet High
> ...


This is as close to my list as anyone has got so far. There are a few here I wouldnt put in my list, but between this, Cax's list, It Takes a Nation of Millions and The Low End Theory...I think thats my list all covered.

Its worth noting that these lists contain primarily pre-97 albums.
Not a coincidence.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 4, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Also, I want to throw another album out there.
> DJ Shadow - Endtroducing
> Thoughts?



revolutionized what people thought about production in hip hop related music. certainly opened the door for a lot of instrumental projects (deadringer for one). a classic if you ask me, but not exactly a hip hop album, either.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 4, 2008)

Can you have an essentials list without BDP or Rakim? :/


----------



## Vault (Nov 4, 2008)

azuken said:


> RAekwon - ONly Built for Cuban Linx



agree amazing album one of the best hip hop albums ever 

and fuck yeah only built for the cuban linx 2 in february 

as for mine not any particular order

illmatic - nas 
ready to die - BIG
life after death - BIG 
all eyes on me - pac
reasonable doubt - jay 
The cool - lupe 
black album - jay
only built for the cuban linx - raekwon
36 chambers - wu 
the 18th letter - rakim


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 4, 2008)

My list, I'll keep it short at 10.

A Tribe Called Quest - The Low End Theory
Wu-Tang Clan - Enter the Wu-Tang (36 Chambers) And solo works.
Public Enemy - It Takes A Nation of Millions To Hold Us Back
Eric B & Rakim - Paid In Full
Nas - Illmatic
Run-D.M.C. - Raising Hell
Main Source - Breaking Atoms
Company Flow - Funcrusher Plus
N.W.A - Straight Outta Compton
Notorious B.I.G - Ready To Die

I think I went a bit bias with some picks, but then again you really can't deny their place.


----------



## azuken (Nov 4, 2008)

Im thinking this list also needs more 80's hip-hop.

Kurtis Blow s/t anyone?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 4, 2008)

N.W.A would be excellent.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 4, 2008)

JMT dropped their new album on Myspace.



YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 4, 2008)

For the straight classics:

Wu Tang - Enter the 36 Chambers
Gza - Liquid Swords
Biggie - Ready 2 die
2Pac - All Eyez on Me
Big Pun - Capital Punishment
NWA - Straight outta Compton
Dr. Dre - The Chronic
Jay Z - Reasonable Doubt
Nas - Illmatic
Eric B. and Rakim - Paid in Full
Mobb Deep - The Infamous
Smif-N-Wessun - Dah Shinin
dead prez - let's get free
Jurassic 5 - Power in Numbers
Rage Against the MAchine - Renegades of FUnk
Beastie Boys - License to Ill/Paul's Boutique (never could decide which was better)
Big L - The Big Picture
Raekwon - Only Built for Cuban Linx
Immortal Technique - Revolutionary vol. 2 (not a classic but it should be, the man's just too raw for mainstream status)


----------



## furious styles (Nov 4, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> JMT dropped their new album on Myspace.
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1





mystictrunks said:


> JMT dropped their new album on Myspace.
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



yeah, i was about to come post about that. i am thus far .. not impressed. it sounds very "servants in heaven" and i just don't like this direction they're moving in. what's up with the sung hook on "deadly melody" @_@ ?? there's a couple decent tracks, i haven't heard it all the way through. these guys were my favorite group on earth for a couple years but man .. it's hard to get behind this album. i guess it's stupid to keep hoping for another VBD but shit .. i mean it's not "bad" but they set the bar too high i guess, vinnie is still bringing some punchlines, but there's no concepts any more .. the beats aren't really inspired at this point either and jus is definitely a shallow husk of his former self.

oh well. at least obama is going to win.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm about halfway through and I'm happy with it so far. Not too many guest appearance like on VoG or LoB and I'm used to Jus Allah's new style since he's been using it for awhile now. 


It's no VBD but I like it so far.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Nov 5, 2008)

Digging Trail of Lies from JMT.
History of Violence is just right for me.
Its hard. But not too hard that it makes me want to kill someone.


----------



## azuken (Nov 5, 2008)

/waits for all the songs about Obama.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 5, 2008)

I happen to like Servants in Heaven, Kings in Hell. It's one of my faves by them, if not my straight up fave. 

/hasn't heard the new album; will wait for an UL


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 5, 2008)

Very excellent piece from Q-Tip. 

Gettin' Up


----------



## DeLo (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd have to recommend adding Revolutionary Volume 2 from Immortal Technique one of the best albums ever. Also I think It Was Written should be there to it has to many classic songs and the whole album is on key. If everyone wasn't still high after Illmatic came out people would realize It Was Written was an instant classic. Nas drops some of his best verses on there.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 5, 2008)

So generally...does anyone notice a particular set of rhyming schemes or syllable stressing among different Hip-hop artists?  I know there's a distinct difference between Hip-Hop and R&B (R&B generally has a constant rhythm).


----------



## furious styles (Nov 5, 2008)

The Space Cowboy said:


> So generally...does anyone notice a particular set of rhyming schemes or syllable stressing among different Hip-hop artists?  I know there's a distinct difference between Hip-Hop and R&B (R&B generally has a constant rhythm).



pretty much every rapper has a different level of speed, aggression, and tone (or pitch, i suppose). and then within that, they come with different cadences (like you said, stressing certain syllables, or saying things with a type of rhyme scheme) you can break down nearly every one with those categories, and you get tons of different ones. not every fast rapper is aggressive and not every slow rapper is laid back, and everyone has a different voice and accent (aside from clones, anyway). i love analyzing people's flows.

faster + aggressive : el-p, dizzee rascal, ghostface, tech n9ne

faster + laid back : aesop rock, tonedeff, del (at least old del), andre 3k

slower + aggressive : vinnie paz, immortal technique

slower + laid back : snoop, vast aire, mf doom

these are just a few random examples. lots of people fall closer to the middle, and there's also outliers and people that i personally would have no idea how to categorize (like odb or camu tao .. rip both sadly)


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 5, 2008)

common's a modern day prophet, sohh reckless pointed this out:
"Back in '04 Common spoke some prophetic words on Jadakiss' remix for "Why," where he spit: "Why is Bush actin' like he trying to get Osama? /
Why don't we impeach him and elect Obama?""

damn, dude can spit AND got psychic powers.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 5, 2008)

Heh, nice find there.

To all: The Renaissance is fucking classssssssssssss. Cop it in stores, if that's how you roll, or even if you don't, if you feel like supporting something of quality and substance, get it.

This obviously applies to Common Market releases, if you can find them, but for Q-tip WILL be on shelves. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 5, 2008)

DeLo said:


> I'd have to recommend adding Revolutionary Volume 2 from Immortal Technique one of the best albums ever. Also I think It Was Written should be there to it has to many classic songs and the whole album is on key. If everyone wasn't still high after Illmatic came out people would realize It Was Written was an instant classic. Nas drops some of his best verses on there.



you ever peep techniques ish "the silenced revolution" bunch of old tracks and freestyles he's got, shit is haaaaaaaaaarddd


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 5, 2008)

Another hit from Q.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 5, 2008)

Johnny is Dead and Move are also certified bangers, yes. 

Here's Move, for those curious about it:

Ralph Nader commits Sepukku


----------



## azuken (Nov 5, 2008)

q-tip bores me.... Yeah, i said it.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 5, 2008)

You're entitled to your opinion. 

I am of the unpopular opinion that GZA is a boring emcee (but a great lyricist), and I catch flak for it, so I won't hate on you here, even though I disagree with you.


----------



## azuken (Nov 5, 2008)

Gza drawls, so yeah, kinda boring, but i listen to him cause his lyrics are godly.


----------



## DeLo (Nov 5, 2008)

crazyklown said:


> you ever peep techniques ish "the silenced revolution" bunch of old tracks and freestyles he's got, shit is haaaaaaaaaarddd



Never heard it but I'll have to check it out. Generally anything he puts out is quality, I've come to expect that from him.


----------



## azuken (Nov 6, 2008)

35 dollars for fucking wu-tang tickets. I want to see them hella, but thats alot of money, and lack of ODB has always been a factor for me seeing them.


----------



## mow (Nov 6, 2008)

flying lotus is killing it again <3


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 6, 2008)

azuken said:


> 35 dollars for fucking wu-tang tickets. I want to see them hella, but thats alot of money, and lack of ODB has always been a factor for me seeing them.



lol dude, 35 bucks is mad cheap for tickets, no one cares about wu tang anymore, cause let's face it, theyre not relevant anymore.  this summer, kanye tickets were 100 bucks for that blackout tour shit, meanwhile the GZA performs liquid swords was 25 bucks, rakim's concerts in NYC are generally 20-40 bucks too.

by the way anyone calling the gza, "boring", needs to go back and really listen to his rhymes, he's not just a sick lyricist he's probably the most intelligent MC there is.  his metaphors are plain ridiculous.

DJ Muggs and GZA - Queen's Gambit (this is off of Grandmasters, he uses football team names as metaphors for gettin laid with some bitch)

GZA - Auto Bio (an EPIC beat with epic lyrics)

GZA - Fame (listen hard, youre bound to miss something)

there's a bunch of others, but i'm assuming you've listened to liquid swords and these are a couple of his lesser known tracks.  although if these dont convince you, then i suppose to each his own.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Nov 6, 2008)

OutKast-Southernplayalistic cadillac music,and ATLiens
they need a spot on the list!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 6, 2008)

GZA/Abstract are lyrical powerhouses but they flow on cruise control. I can't comprehend how Genius' flow is boring on 36 Chambers/Liquid Swords, he's just hard as fck. 



mow said:


> flying lotus is killing it again <3



Hold on, who are these guys? ?


----------



## azuken (Nov 6, 2008)

Flying Lotus is one dude. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Cax (Nov 6, 2008)

35 dollars for a wu tang concert? Dude i'd give a left nut to go to a wu concert and an eye to speak to Deck in the flesh.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 6, 2008)

jkingler said:


> Johnny is Dead and Move are also certified bangers, yes.
> 
> Here's Move, for those curious about it:




I saw it the other day on 106th and Park. I like it, but not as good as Johnny is Dead IMO.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 6, 2008)

jkingler said:


> You're entitled to your opinion.
> 
> I am of the unpopular opinion that GZA is a boring emcee (but a great lyricist), and I catch flak for it, so I won't hate on you here, even though I disagree with you.



agree, GZA is coo but he is boring as hell 

i dont think Q-Tip is borin at all


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 6, 2008)

HOLY SHI-

Dunno if this was mentioned but big spoilers regarding LupE.N.D.
edit- Lemme just link the video directly


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 7, 2008)

Don't know how many people here speak spanish or listen to spanish music, but Calle 13 released a new album ("Los de atras Vienen Conmigo" in English "Those in the back are with me"). Pretty good stuff.


----------



## King (Nov 8, 2008)

Can't wait for LupEND.

---

Seems like The Game has officially retired, or at least put down the mic, for a while, seeing as how he mentioned he wants to be a father now, for his kids.


----------



## DeLo (Nov 8, 2008)

Weapons Wired.

New song from Kevin Rudolph ft. Nas - NYC. Nas' flow is very versatile.


----------



## little nin (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah, nice track

he switches it up alot there great, who's this kevin rudolph?


----------



## Fiasco (Nov 9, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> HOLY SHI-
> 
> Dunno if this was mentioned but big spoilers regarding LupE.N.D.
> edit- Lemme just link the video directly


----------



## azuken (Nov 9, 2008)

Am i the only person here who had the acoustic version of superstar?


----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 9, 2008)

lupe is full of himself. who wants a three disc album? i can barely stand 2 discs. it's going to be filled with half assed shit.


----------



## azuken (Nov 9, 2008)

Who wants 3 disc's you say? I want 10 disc's. Not a single song he has done, weather it be on cd or mixtape do i ever get tired of.


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 10, 2008)

azuken said:


> Am i the only person here who had the acoustic version of superstar?



I've been all over that shit for forever and a day. Word up. *insert other hipster slang here*



*edit-*
Documentary evidence of me being "all over that shit for forever and a day" 


Green Lantern said:


> Hot track just in-
> 
> Lupe Fiasco did an acoustic version of Superstar!
> 
> *Its FIRE!!*



Upon examination- holy crap, the link was posted in April and its still alive- I guess hip hop isn't dead


----------



## Man in Black (Nov 11, 2008)

Not sure about this new Lupe album.

Both of his previous albums were good but then they started getting old really quick. I've never felt that way about any other hip hop album before either.


----------



## azuken (Nov 11, 2008)

I still spin both of them atleast once a week.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 11, 2008)

UtahCrip said:


> lupe is full of himself. who wants a three disc album? i can barely stand 2 discs. it's going to be filled with half assed shit.



he's slick with intelligent and vibrant rhymes.

at the same time he's some bougie ass, frontin punk, when he popped off ish about q-tip and tribe after the hip hop honors i wanted to slap the shit out of him.  talkin about how they wanted to reach out to the younger generation and they picked him then got offended and started frontin when they clarified his exaggerations.


----------



## dilbot (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks to the wonders of frostwire I actually found the acoustic version of superstar. Link is pretty dead to me.


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 12, 2008)

Link seems fine to me 

DDL link as opposed to streaming here


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 12, 2008)

Big fan of hip hop. 

Personal favorites:

MF  DOOM
Mos Def 
Lupe Fiasco (triple album )

*Spoiler*: __ 



eminem


----------



## King (Nov 12, 2008)

The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go
The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let me Go

FUCK YES

MY PERSONAL HIP-HOP TRACK OF THE YEAR 2008



@Kizaru. 

EMINEM > ALL 

FUCK YEAH


----------



## jkingler (Nov 12, 2008)

> MY PERSONAL HIP-HOP TRACK OF THE YEAR 2008


Seriously? 

More like R&B with a hip-hop cameo, IMO. And Jeezy's verse (surprise, surprise) was hardly special. But to each his own, I guess.


----------



## King (Nov 12, 2008)

@jkingler. Yeah, it is. mainly because it is something different. I hate hearing the same thing over and over again and at least Kanye isn't trying the exact same thing over and over again, like other artists are like 50 Cent, Lil Wayne, etc.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 12, 2008)

> @jkingler. Yeah, it is. mainly because it is something different.


I'm all about hip-hop being different and original. But what's different and original about a vocoder laced R&B track with a rapper cameo? Is it different because it's Kanye? You'll have to explain that one to me. 


> I hate hearing the same thing over and over again and at least Kanye isn't trying the exact same thing over and over again, like other artists are like 50 Cent, Lil Wayne, etc.


Actually, Wayne released a vocoder kissed single way before Kanye released that track, didn't he? (Not that I'm giving Wayne originality points here, since plenty have done it before him.) Admittedly, Kanye's song is more thoughtful than Wayne crooning about his lollipop (and 50 did Candy Shop before Wayne did that - look at all the innovators you mentioned in your post!), but still. 

I don't see the significance of what Kanye did there. If you do, feel free to share.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Bender (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey y'all I got a $40 itunes card I already used one to get me a Big L song

Anyone got an idea of what songs I should get with the rest of the credits on my itunes card?


----------



## jkingler (Nov 12, 2008)

Common Market - Watership Down

I'd nominate a lot more, but I figure one is more likely to get done.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 12, 2008)

Is there any Hip Hop artist out there who takes a Zappa-esque approach to production or overall feel?  I'd love to here it, and I'm fairly certain _somewhere _out there it exists, but I can't find anything like it all; I figured I'd leave namedropping to people well versed in Hip Hop, as opposed to me, as well as familiar with Zappa.  I know you're out there.

Halp plz?


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone care to pass me that new Tip album?


----------



## delirium (Nov 12, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Is there any Hip Hop artist out there who takes a Zappa-esque approach to production or overall feel?  I'd love to here it, and I'm fairly certain _somewhere _out there it exists, but I can't find anything like it all; I figured I'd leave namedropping to people well versed in Hip Hop, as opposed to me, as well as familiar with Zappa.  I know you're out there.
> 
> Halp plz?



Tall order. I'd probably have to say check out OutKast Aquemini and after (at least Andre 3000's input into their albums). You might also like Madlib's more jazzy/experimental projects (Monk Hughes or any Yesterday's New Quintet "solo" efforts). Blockhead maybe?


----------



## escamoh (Nov 12, 2008)

arrest the president


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 13, 2008)

King said:


> @Kizaru.
> 
> EMINEM > ALL
> 
> FUCK YEAH




Eh, I wouldn't go that far, but I enjoy his lyrics the most.

Any one here like  Del tha Funkee Homosapien?


----------



## azuken (Nov 13, 2008)

King said:


> The Guyver
> 
> FUCK YES
> 
> ...



I like this better:


----------



## jkingler (Nov 13, 2008)

> And stop hating on Kanye.


I'm not hating on him. I genuinely like a lot of his songs. Figure out what I'm arguing before you argue with me about it.


----------



## azuken (Nov 13, 2008)

It was a general comment cause alot of people are hating on him.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 13, 2008)

Kanye's peak was College Dropout.  Late Registration had a few good songs..


jkingler said:


> Common Market - Watership Down
> 
> I'd nominate a lot more, but I figure one is more likely to get done.


How is it compared to their first album? 


Kizaru said:


> Eh, I wouldn't go that far, but I enjoy his lyrics the most.
> 
> Any one here like  Del tha Funkee Homosapien?



Hell yeah, No Need for Alarm is my favorite but Both Sides of the Brain and Deltron 3030 are both damn good too.  I heard his new one sucked so I didn't have the heart to listen to it.  It'd be like True Magic all over again.  That shit ruined my day...

Can't go wrong with Hieroglyphics either.


----------



## azuken (Nov 13, 2008)

Shad - The Old Prince (ALbum is awesome)


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 13, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Kanye's peak was College Dropout.  Late Registration had a few good songs..
> 
> How is it compared to their first album?
> 
> ...



I'm glad to say I haven't listened to True Magic and I'm a big Mos Def fan. Going to keep it that way. 

*Del:* I can't  seem to get into his non Deltron stuff. Maybe its his somewhat random lyrics while in Deltron he's trying to tell a story. Still, hes amazing on the mic.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah, Hiero and Del are kind of like trip hop...Maybe it's nostalgia for my weed smoking days(mostly over) but I still think they're pretty awesome.  Good beats and flow, some funny lyrics...what more do you want?


----------



## kayos (Nov 13, 2008)

azuken said:


> And stop hating on Kanye.


LOL. Hating? Who's hating? I personally wouldnt feel the need to criticise him so much if there werent so many people on his dick, overrating him like topless teens on hot or not.

No names...I'm just sayin'

/Helms


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 13, 2008)

I just found out Jurassic 5 had an album before Quality Control.  Has anyone listened to it?


----------



## azuken (Nov 13, 2008)

Its decent, but get Shad - The Old Prince.... Trust me.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 13, 2008)

I think one of my friend's recommended him to me too.  So I guess I'll check it out.

Edit- Oh Shit, I just listened to the first track and I'm hooked already.  Damn good suggestion, thanks.


----------



## azuken (Nov 13, 2008)

Ive been spinning it a month straight. Took about a week to get me hooked tho.


----------



## Cax (Nov 13, 2008)

Del?


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 13, 2008)

anyone got Lord Jamar - The 5% Album?? he's got a track on there i've been dying to hear, it's called young godz and it's got like his son, ODB's son and GZA's son all rhyming on a track


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 13, 2008)

my favorite song is *Believe* on that album


----------



## beads (Nov 13, 2008)

This is my first post in this thread, I hope you guys can introduce me to some new stuff.

Some of my favorites:
Kanye West
Nas
Talib Kweli
Jay Z
Lupe Fiasco
some Public Enemy


----------



## jkingler (Nov 13, 2008)

Check your CP. Sent you some.

Related (but not included) fire: 

New Trailer


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 13, 2008)

Tip as in Q-Tip. Not T.I...


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 13, 2008)

beads said:


> This is my first post in this thread, I hope you guys can introduce me to some new stuff.
> 
> Some of my favorites:
> Kanye West
> ...



MOS DEF!!! 
Also check out Black Star, colab between Talib and Mos Def.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 14, 2008)

Blasting the The Renaissance right now. As I expected Tip didn't disappoint, gonna have to buy a real copy soon.


----------



## azuken (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone heard the new 88-keys ablums, The Death of Adam? Its pretty good, highly suggest it. Might do a pimp.


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 14, 2008)

Just listened to Rakim.

Haven't listened to him in a long time. Still as awesome. 

Wish he released more stuff.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 14, 2008)

So I was listening to a lot of Non-Prophets and Non-Phixion this evening...

That's the whole story. Fucking awesome. Nuff said.


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 14, 2008)

Cax said:


> Del?


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 14, 2008)

I've been listening to RBL Posse.


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 14, 2008)

I've been looking for a hip hop group like The Roots.

Any recommendations?


----------



## mow (Nov 14, 2008)

old school as fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck, trunks xD



jkingler said:


> So I was listening to a lot of Non-Prophets and Non-Phixion this evening...
> 
> That's the whole story. Fucking awesome. Nuff said.



sage Francis + Joe Beats combined are a force to be reckoned with. _Hope_ is such a brilliant record and it's a shame not many people are aware of it. they need to release something new

any word on the new Q-Tip?no one has pimped

EDIT:


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll pimp that new Q-Tip then, so look out for it.


----------



## faithless (Nov 14, 2008)

Run DMC - King of Rock, lawl


----------



## little nin (Nov 14, 2008)

that flying lotus beat is love


----------



## furious styles (Nov 14, 2008)

Kizaru said:


> The beat on that is amazing.



seconded. i've never heard someone flip a bow played standing bass sample. could possibly be a cello. 



mow said:


> magic. pure magic.



dude, try seeing him live. 

i live in socal, so i can hit up Low End Theory on wednesdays (it's about a 1.5 hour drive .. worth it though) and often peep him there.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2008)

Dedication 3?





Skeets said:


> I'll pimp that new Q-Tip then, so look out for it.



It was done, just in the wrong section


----------



## DeLo (Nov 15, 2008)

Has anyone heard I Do It For Hip Hop with Luda, Nas, and Jay. Nas straight kills the track at the end of his verse when he starts to refer to Bees. 

British

Luda and Jay are great but my goodness Nas outshines them big time.


----------



## Honzou (Nov 15, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Dedication 3?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had the same face on when I scanned the tracks, too much damn autotune...and he says he's the best rapper alive


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 15, 2008)

Cax said:


> Del?


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 15, 2008)

DeLo said:


> Has anyone heard I Do It For Hip Hop with Luda, Nas, and Jay. Nas straight kills the track at the end of his verse when he starts to refer to Bees.
> 
> BSB song
> 
> Luda and Jay are great but my goodness Nas outshines them big time.



that reminded me of classic by dj premier


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 16, 2008)

About halfway through Tip's new album. Diggin' it so far.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2008)

I didn't even hear about this new Luda one, when does it drop?


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 16, 2008)

Same day as Kanye's 808s and Heartbreaks (*edit-* 24th of November, both were pushed forward)


----------



## Kameil (Nov 16, 2008)

Sounds like a plan. 

I've also listened to Lil wayne's I feel like dying it was fecking odd and scary.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 17, 2008)

what is the greatest *Redman* album?



pic related; its the greatest *Redman* album...


----------



## azuken (Nov 18, 2008)

PrognosisNegative said:


> what is the greatest *Redman* album?
> 
> 
> 
> pic related; its the greatest *Redman* album...


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 18, 2008)

UK rapper Lowkey has a new album out called _Dear Listener_. It's fire. PM me if you want it.


----------



## little nin (Nov 18, 2008)

just PM'd u


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 18, 2008)

any britons here fans of S.A.S?

streets all salute has one of the illest and most inventive beats i've ever heard.  throw that track on when youre smokin a l and people are just like whoa.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 18, 2008)

Not a solo album, which is what he was asking if I'm not mistaken.

Muddy waters and his debut LP are my favorites.


----------



## azuken (Nov 18, 2008)

He just asked "Best Redman Album". Not solo.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 18, 2008)

Exactly, and you picked a "Methodman And Redman" album...


----------



## De Monies (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm so over people lovin' the way people move. gaarhrguh.
Bring back reggae!!


----------



## azuken (Nov 18, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Exactly, and you picked a "Methodman And Redman" album...



It has Redman tho....


----------



## little nin (Nov 19, 2008)

hope you lot got that Lowkey fire 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXzb7HlhTSM[/YOUTUBE]

there's the S.A.S. tune, it's like...a few years old now


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 19, 2008)

little nin said:


> there's the S.A.S. tune, it's like...a few years old now



no i know, but all i have is their coming 2 america mixtape from a couple years back.  they didnt really take off in the states although mad people from NY know em, guess dipset really only affects NY cats.  kinda like dblock too heh.

EDIT: yooo, that lowkey album is CRACK.  that beat on i'm back is hard as fuck.

the UK holdin it down, eh?


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 19, 2008)

I was pretty much just talking about Redman album's. It's not fair to throw Blackout in the mix since those 2 have amazing chemistry like Mos and Talib...


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 19, 2008)

crazyklown said:


> no i know, but all i have is their coming 2 america mixtape from a couple years back.  they didnt really take off in the states although mad people from NY know em, guess dipset really only affects NY cats.  kinda like dblock too heh.
> 
> EDIT: yooo, that lowkey album is CRACK.  that beat on i'm back is hard as fuck.
> 
> the UK holdin it down, eh?




Who Dares Wins is the way to go in terms of their mixtapes and the album is a must have if you like em.


----------



## little nin (Nov 19, 2008)

crazyklown said:


> no i know, but all i have is their coming 2 america mixtape from a couple years back.  they didnt really take off in the states although mad people from NY know em, guess dipset really only affects NY cats.  kinda like dblock too heh.
> 
> EDIT: yooo, that lowkey album is CRACK.  that beat on i'm back is hard as fuck.
> 
> the UK holdin it down, eh?



lol i didn't say the few years old thing to take the piss or nefin 

getting that who dares wins mixtape now too, i've only got a few s.a.s. tunes from way back when lol

yeah that tracks fuckin raw too, i've missed lowkey so much


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 19, 2008)

little nin said:


> lol i didn't say the few years old thing to take the piss or nefin
> 
> getting that who dares wins mixtape now too, i've only got a few s.a.s. tunes from way back when lol
> 
> yeah that tracks fuckin raw too, i've missed lowkey so much





Imma big S.A.S. fan lol, I got Who Dares Wins, Streets All Salute and the three Fedayeen Regimes. If anyone wants em let me know.


----------



## ''White Chase'' Smoker (Nov 19, 2008)

Canibus
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ0CnGWqXfg[/YOUTUBE]


Homeboy is REEAALLLY underrated


----------



## little nin (Nov 19, 2008)

from what i remember, not that many people here underrate him, i acknowledge that when he's at the top of his game he can spit for infinite 

i think personally think he's amazing


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 19, 2008)

his technical skill is through the roof.

but when's the last time canibus spit some real shit?  his verses consist of sick flow and intricacies but on a substance level, it's all entertainment.

with that said

vinnie paz + canibus + this beat = dopeness
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZouQQ9WzgLk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Nov 20, 2008)

Canibus is pretty sick.  My friend lent me _Can-I-Bus_ and its really good.  I have been spinning that album and Panacea's _A Mind on a Ship Through Time_ all week.  both are amazing albums and I recommend all you to check'em out.

I was checking on some J-Dilla works and stumbled upon a Vast Aire on the late J.Dilla's _Two Can Win_ track (The Vast Air remix  itself).  I was impressed that someone can rap well to a Dilla track since most of the Dilla tracks I think are supposed to be non-vocal, but thats me.  So can anyone give me some recommendations on Vast Aire?  He seems pretty good.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 20, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Canibus is pretty sick.  My friend lent me _Can-I-Bus_ and its really good.  I have been spinning that album and Panacea's _A Mind on a Ship Through Time_ all week.  both are amazing albums and I recommend all you to check'em out.
> 
> I was checking on some J-Dilla works and stumbled upon a Vast Aire on the late J.Dilla's _Two Can Win_ track (The Vast Air remix  itself).  I was impressed that someone can rap well to a Dilla track since most of the Dilla tracks I think are supposed to be non-vocal, but thats me.  So can anyone give me some recommendations on Vast Aire?  He seems pretty good.



If you've never heard Cannibal Ox, you really REALLY need to get The Cold Vein.


----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 20, 2008)

why the fucc kanye put out a album with a vocoder? dude was already mad soft before now he putting out even softer shit. who the fucc is bumping that annoying mess?


----------



## furious styles (Nov 20, 2008)

UtahCrip said:


> why the fucc kanye put out a album with a vocoder? dude was already mad soft before now he putting out even softer shit. who the fucc is bumping that annoying mess?



honestly, i've gotta side with UTC on this one.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 20, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Canibus is pretty sick.  My friend lent me _Can-I-Bus_ and its really good.  I have been spinning that album and Panacea's _A Mind on a Ship Through Time_ all week.  both are amazing albums and I recommend all you to check'em out.
> 
> I was checking on some J-Dilla works and stumbled upon a Vast Aire on the late J.Dilla's _Two Can Win_ track (The Vast Air remix  itself).  I was impressed that someone can rap well to a Dilla track since most of the Dilla tracks I think are supposed to be non-vocal, but thats me.  So can anyone give me some recommendations on Vast Aire?  He seems pretty good.



My friend was talking about Canibus and I lol'd cause I never heard of him. Now seeing him in this the MD I might go check him out.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 20, 2008)

Canibus is hit or miss with me.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 20, 2008)

What's the general concensus on this little gem right here?

One of the more overlooked Wu spin offs. Plus he had one of the hottest songs on _Liquid Swords_.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 20, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uY95LqTu_Jo[/YOUTUBE]

Good so far.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 20, 2008)

PrognosisNegative said:


> What's the general concensus on this little gem right here?
> 
> One of the more overlooked Wu spin offs. Plus he had one of the hottest songs on _Liquid Swords_.



are you serious?  this is a straight up CLASSIC.  one step, blessed are those, b.i.b.l.e, tai chi, every track is on some straight up real shit.

if you feeling wu-affiliates, bronze nazareth and wisemen are must listens.  pm if you want some wu shit, i'm closing in on their whole catalog.


----------



## azuken (Nov 20, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> honestly, i've gotta side with UTC on this one.



Honestly, I think your both fucking idiots. You havent heard the album but are talking shit. And from the songs ive heard, it fits what he wanted to do. He wasnt trying to be hard, he was trying to make a pop album.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 20, 2008)

azuken said:


> Honestly, I think your both fucking idiots. You havent heard the album but are talking shit. And from the songs ive heard, it fits what he wanted to do. He wasnt trying to be hard, he was trying to make a pop album.



from the songs i have heard, it sucks cock. i don't care what he was trying to do, he could've been trying to write a 5 movement symphony for all i care. it's pop and it's shit.

but i don't really care. i was never planning on buying it or D/Ling. i liked a few of his old songs when i knew less about hip hop, but that's about it.


----------



## speedstar (Nov 20, 2008)

My favs are Lupe Fiasco and Loaded Lux and Eminem


----------



## Cax (Nov 21, 2008)

Azuken buddy stop ridin on kanye.. just cause they aint likin kanye's shit dont mean they're idiots

Heavy Mental; fuckin a piece of work

About Canibus: Check out Channel Zero, both versions, Buckingham Palace, Drama. Those are just a few songs to get ya started. Canibus is my fave mc wit Inspectah Deck. Intelligent as fuck, flow is unique (hate it or love it sorta thing), and ye the list goes on .. i'm buzzed as fuck, excuse any typos


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 21, 2008)

I have yet to even hear anything from this new Kanye project, and from the looks of it I'll like to keep it that way.

Music is so much enjoyable when you look for it yourself, instead of having it spoon fed to you by the Media.


----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 21, 2008)

azuken said:


> Honestly, I think your both fucking idiots. You havent heard the album but are talking shit. And from the songs ive heard, it fits what he wanted to do. He wasnt trying to be hard, he was trying to make a pop album.



i've heard the album and it's pure shit for the most part. the hood aint checcing for pop music.


----------



## kayos (Nov 21, 2008)

azuken said:


> He wasnt trying to be hard, he was trying to make a pop album.



woah woah woah...
I can understand not trying to be hard... I respect that. Take a look at Lupe, blu, etc...

But consciously, deliberately making a *pop* album? No deal.

Smart move there, though Mr West. Alienate genuine hip hop fans. You know...the people who still would have bought your records when the mainstream bubble burst.

/$0.02


----------



## ''White Chase'' Smoker (Nov 21, 2008)

speedstar said:


> My favs are Lupe Fiasco and Loaded Lux and Eminem



lux is pretty ill, serius jones is tight 2 they sleepin on that dude


----------



## little nin (Nov 21, 2008)

i would still call them hip hop

just to say anything popular is pop music is kinda shallow to me

i see people like britney spears as pop and stuff


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 21, 2008)

Kanye is pop music

nuff said


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2008)

kanye is shit music. so stop tking about the cunt and spin something proper.

like this:


----------



## kayos (Nov 22, 2008)

crazyklown said:


> i think your definition of pop music is fucked up.



azuken's definition, not mine. he said it himself, i didnt choose to label it pop.
i dont give a darn what it is, it still sucks.

but for the record, when i say "pop" i dont mean popular. i mean blatant pandering to teens, rather than making actual music. *shrug*

but to each their own and shit.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 22, 2008)

Love Lockdown grew on me, and the video for his new single Heartless was beautiful. 

I'm getting the album, the guy's really pouring out his soul into this album. Keep it up Kanye.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 22, 2008)

...I'm just going to pretend like the posts demonstrating that vocoder pandering works aren't here, because I choose to believe otherwise, however wrong I may be.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 22, 2008)

jkingler said:


> ...I'm just going to pretend like the posts demonstrating that vocoder pandering works aren't here, because I choose to believe otherwise, however wrong I may be.



the definition of intelligent hip hop is entirely subjective no matter how much certain people (myself included) want it to be known that only the likes wu tang, NWA, 2pac, biggie, immortal technique, jedi mind tricks, a tribe called quest, jurassic 5, talib kweli, jay z (pre-retirement), nas, big l, big pun, canibus, dblock, eminem, etc fit into what actual intelligent hip hop is.

there's people who dont listen or even like any of the shit i listed but at the same time they'll consider lil wayne, G-Unit, kanye, dipset, etc all intelligent hip hop because thats what fits into their own subjective definition.

sucks but its true.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 22, 2008)

I know it's true. And I'm willing to engage that reality sometimes. This is not one of those times.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 22, 2008)

Kanyeezy is the man, Robocop is a pretty good song.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 22, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Kanyeezy is the man, Robocop is a pretty good song.



Havn't heard that one, I'm on it.


----------



## DeLo (Nov 22, 2008)

UtahCrip said:


> i've heard the album and it's pure shit for the most part. the hood aint checcing for pop music.



I hope no one takes this clown serious, the hood ain't checking for pop music? Number one who cares what the hood is checking for, are they the only people who buy hip hop albums? Is the hood the only group of people whose opinion is valued? Number two, the hood IS bumping pop music because the general consensus in the "hood" is that Lil' Wayne is GOAT and he is clearly pop music as a matter of fact in his own words he has "ascended past hip-hop."


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 22, 2008)

Worst Ye album so far and no I'm not saying that cuz it's "pop" or w/e but simply cuz the album is crap. Only songs I listen to are Heartless and Coldest Winter.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 22, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> Havn't heard that one, I'm on it.



The album version isn't very good, but the one that leaked like a month ago is great.


----------



## mow (Nov 23, 2008)

People, I bring you good hiphop:


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 23, 2008)

K'naan is freaking awesome. _If Rap Gets Jealous_ is such a good song.


----------



## mow (Nov 23, 2008)

i cant wait for his new record to drop


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 23, 2008)

Really good underground rapper. One of his songs were in GTA IV's Soundtrack


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 23, 2008)

competitionbros said:


> Worst Ye album so far and no I'm not saying that cuz it's "pop" or w/e but simply cuz the album is crap. Only songs I listen to are Heartless and Coldest Winter.



woah, you don't like "Welcome To Heartbreak"? that shit's deep man.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 23, 2008)

Chamillionaire - Internet Nerd's Brother


lol, i think Nerds Revenge is better though

THEATER OF THE MIND 2MARROW!


----------



## jkingler (Nov 23, 2008)

and  



and several other things I found without looking too hard >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Anything you guys have linked to from that site. 

Joe and Crooked I could solo the rest of the dudes that have been mentioned, and they aren't even close to the best, IMO. Jay Electronica, too. XD

IMO, of course. 

/yet to be impressed by anything Wayne or Cham have done, despite hoping to be inspired when they're linked to


----------



## DA Dave (Nov 24, 2008)

Someone plz pimp that new  Luda album, all leaks I heard been pretty good


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2008)

...

Try actually checking the pimp section.


----------



## DA Dave (Nov 24, 2008)

Ah I overlooked it but I got it anyway so its all good, ain't gotta throw the facepalm up at me like that lol.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 24, 2008)

typhoon72 said:


> Chamillionaire - Internet Nerd's Brother
> 
> 
> lol, i think Nerds Revenge is better though
> ...




.                .


----------



## azuken (Nov 24, 2008)

mow said:


> People, I bring you good hiphop:



Your going to be really sad when you hear im going to his show on the 20th of Dec. . I fucking love the northwest.

Edit: On a side note, AOTY?

My vote: Elzhi - The Preface


----------



## Tousen (Nov 25, 2008)

Good Afternoon Everyone,

Can someone tell me where this beat is from. I swear its Wu Tang beat but I honestly am drawing a blank when it comes to who and the name raps on it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8A8kRqsQOW4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mow (Nov 25, 2008)

Blue Sky Black Death & Jean Grae
Blue Sky Black Death & Jean Grae
Blue Sky Black Death & Jean Grae
Blue Sky Black Death & Jean Grae


WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN?


----------



## LayZ (Nov 25, 2008)

^ What, you ain't know?


----------



## mow (Nov 25, 2008)

i was just talking to a friend about how this great hiphop releases werent as much as last year and i was talking about BSBD and just randomly searched about furute releases by them when i found this. i neeed it people badly


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 25, 2008)

Tousen said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone,
> 
> Can someone tell me where this beat is from. I swear its Wu Tang beat but I honestly am drawing a blank when it comes to who and the name raps on it.
> 
> ...



it is a wu-tang beat, off the track "it's yourz".  rae opens up the track, rza's on the chorus.  deck's got a hard verse too on that.

edit: it's off wu-tang forever btw.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 25, 2008)

crazyklown said:


> it is a wu-tang beat, off the track "it's yourz".  rae opens up the track, rza's on the chorus.  deck's got a hard verse too on that.
> 
> edit: it's off wu-tang forever btw.



I knew it was a Wu-Tang Beat...Thank you


----------



## jkingler (Nov 25, 2008)

> Blue Sky Black Death & Jean Grae




Two artists, each among the sickest in their field, together. That's what I like to see. 

/also wants


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Good CD, listened to the whole thing


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 25, 2008)

typhoon72 said:


> Good CD, listened to the whole thing



I've never been a big fan of Chamillionaire.

I'll give it a spin if I can get my hands on it.


----------



## little nin (Nov 25, 2008)

i like chamillionaire, he lives up to his name imo


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 25, 2008)

Omg Theater of Mind....RIDICULUS.

PERFECT in my book.

I'm bout some good flow, good lyrics, southern swagger, beats that hit hard, beats u can jus chill and vibe too. I always liked Luda but i never was one of them dudes fappin to him, he was too goofy wit his shit. But this one right here.....album of year homey. WAKE UP!

edit: But i can't believe the worst song on the album is the number 1 single. Wat them girls like is that bullshit.


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 25, 2008)

mow said:


> i was just talking to a friend about how this great hiphop releases werent as much as last year and i was talking about BSBD and just randomly searched about furute releases by them when i found this. i neeed it people badly





jkingler said:


> Two artists, each among the sickest in their field, together. That's what I like to see.
> 
> /also wants



I requested The Evil Jeanius awhile back- I'll forward the link I got 

Edit: Sent- anyone else need it just holler!

I'm digging 808s Heartbreak- I thought it would be horrible based on the few songs which leaked, but the album shaped up really well IMO.

Its a new direction which I think works well for him.


----------



## azuken (Nov 26, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> I requested The Evil Jeanius awhile back- I'll forward the link I got
> 
> Edit: Sent- anyone else need it just holler!
> 
> ...



THANK YOU. SOMONE SAW THE LIGHT!

Hell, send me the link to.


----------



## mow (Nov 26, 2008)

kanye record? good? bahahaha. that assumption could power the improbability device in the Heart of Gold. 

thanks fo the jean grey links guys. super of you


----------



## little nin (Nov 26, 2008)

can i get the jean grey stuff too? 

loving ced hughes


----------



## Cax (Nov 26, 2008)

Finish it off

SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 26, 2008)

Wait, Blue Sky Black Death and Jean Fricken Grae?  How the hell I never heard of this?  Pass me the link and lol@808's and Heartbreaks being good.   People in Kanye's official FC don't even like the album.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2008)

808's and Heartbreaks is wonderful.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 26, 2008)

hit me with the jean grae!!!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 27, 2008)

Kameil said:


> 808's and Heartbreaks is wonderful.



I bought the album today, the poster inside almost made me cry. :.( 

Reps for u.


----------



## azuken (Nov 27, 2008)

I was thinking about getting some variation of this tattooed on my rib's. Would i regret it? And does anyone actually know what its from? Its a good one.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems like lately time be beatin' my ass,
Every step is like a right hook from Iron Mike Tyson in his prime,
It's like my mind is on a tredmill,
I'm sweatin' bullets,
see the plug but I can't pull it,
This belt just keeps bringin' me back,
And every minute is like a 'tiger uppercut' from Sagat,
I'm up against these ropes,
and ain't no tellin' if I win or not,
These gloves are getting heavy,
it's fight or flight you know how that goes,
Facin' clocks is chasin',
got me dodgin' obstacles,
And every hour is like a tightrope I walk with greasy shoes,
Still yet I got my conscience tellin' me that I can't lose,
So every time I start slippin' ego's start trippin',
I focus real hard and levitate just like I'm GOD,
And I'm livin' lovely,


----------



## little nin (Nov 27, 2008)

i'm lazy, googled it

dude from gym class heroes, eighty-five 

i wouldn't get that done, it's a lot of text to get too, how big is ur chest / ribs?


----------



## King (Nov 27, 2008)

Kanye West's new album was tremendous.

BUT

I just read this thing by him where was saying he is the "oice of this generation", which I honeestly disagree with. Kanye is a little too cocky nowadays.


----------



## azuken (Nov 27, 2008)

little nin said:


> i'm lazy, googled it
> 
> dude from gym class heroes, eighty-five
> 
> i wouldn't get that done, it's a lot of text to get too, how big is ur chest / ribs?



Im not sure if i want to get all of it done. Maybe just part of it. Im 5'9 so even if i did get it all, it would fit if i started about nipple level down to above my hips.


The chest is not an option. Right below my collar bone i want to get a Tupac / Jay-Z quote. "Only God Can Judge Me.". Still debating on that one tho.



King said:


> Kanye West's new album was tremendous.
> 
> BUT
> 
> I just read this thing by him where was saying he is the "oice of this generation", which I honeestly disagree with. Kanye is a little too cocky nowadays.



He has always been too cocky. When his first ablum was up for a grammy and didnt win.... You remember the bitch fit he threw.


----------



## little nin (Nov 27, 2008)

true, that voice of the generation shit was annoying, he should just sit back and let people speak positively of him rather than him speaking positively of himself lol


----------



## Kameil (Nov 27, 2008)

My favorite song from Kanye's new album was Street Lights.


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 27, 2008)

Kameil said:


> My favorite song from Kanye's new album was Street Lights.



It is quite a tremendous song innit? 

Ah heck, I like the whole album!

Also- Evil Jeanius (BlueSky BlackDeath x JeanGrae) has been forwarded to all.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 27, 2008)

It is an amazing deep song I take enjoyment towards aside from see you in my nightmares.


----------



## abstract (Nov 28, 2008)

so madvillainy two is the fucking shit


it's just a remix really, but it's still great.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 29, 2008)

So, how does 808 and Heartbreaks stack up againts Kanye's previous albums? Is it his best album yet?


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 29, 2008)

I personally enjoy all of Kanye's albums and couldn't pick one which is head and shoulders above the rest. His production is almost always on point, even if his lyrics don't quite match his beat making skill.

Combine Kanye's production with good lyricism and you create an album like Common's Be, which is one of my favorite albums of all time.

808s and Heartbreak has been getting heavy rotation from me though.


----------



## sel (Nov 29, 2008)

My £0.03 on Kanye.

College dropout was an all-round decent effort. Late Registration was okay, had a few alright tracks but nothing special. Not too keen on Graduation at all, except Stronger which is in my running playlist---but I seriously don't like this new style of his at all.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 29, 2008)

I think it's pretty good. But this autotune stuff... its kinda hard to really get used to.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 29, 2008)

The overuse of Auto-tune is hard to appeal to. His new style seems awkward but it grows on you eventually.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 29, 2008)

the auto tune use was aight on jeezy and weezy ish. but then he got hooked apparently. I'm glad he's makin an album with it conveying more emotion instead of just using it for the hell of it. I'm cool with it.

omg I See You In My Nightmares GOES HARD! THAT you know.

1. See you in my nightmares
2. Street Lights
3. Paranoid/Say you will/Amazin/Coldest Winter/leaked Robocop lol


----------



## King (Nov 30, 2008)

Amazing by Kanye West is exactly what the title of the song is - amazing.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 30, 2008)

^ Nice Avy 

1. Welcome To Heartbreak
2. Street Lights
3. Say You Will/See You In My Nightmares
4. Paranoid/Heartless
5. Amazing/Robocop


----------



## mow (Dec 1, 2008)

stop talking about that cunt you inbred hillbillies!


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 1, 2008)

I finally gave 808 & Heartbreaks a real spin, I'm feeling it. Heartless is dope.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 1, 2008)

Lil'waynes New mixtape 

Its beastly, check it.


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 1, 2008)

He just put out Dedication 3, his shits getting redundant.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 1, 2008)

sel said:


> My £0.03 on Kanye.
> 
> College dropout was an all-round decent effort. Late Registration was okay, had a few alright tracks but nothing special. Not too keen on Graduation at all, except Stronger which is in my running playlist---but I seriously don't like this new style of his at all.



I pretty much agree with this on Kanye.  I might give the new one a try though since its getting positive feedback.

That Sadistik album was damn good though, moe.  It took a little time to grow on me but its got excellent beats, production and lyrics.  It kind of reminded me of Illogic which is always a good thing.  

I wasn't as impressed with Oneself though.  Bluebird seemed to stand out and be different from the rest of the album, which was disappointing.


----------



## azuken (Dec 1, 2008)

You all are going to be jealous....


Dec 13: Mike Thrasher Presents

Blue Scholars, Common Market, Theory Hazit 


FUCKING WIN!


----------



## tictactoc (Dec 2, 2008)

New Common is out


----------



## Cax (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 2, 2008)

Gave the new Kanye a spin. Can't call this hip-hop anymore, more of a weird pop/electronic feeling sound. A very bleak and depressing album, especially opener 'Say You Will'. The biggest problem I found that it is evident Kanye can't sing, and the Auto-Tune is that parts only saving grace. But other than that, I'm quite liking it. The first three tracks and 'Coldest Winter' being the standouts for me.


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 2, 2008)

tictactoc said:


> New Common is out



someone PIMP it


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 2, 2008)

tictactoc said:


> New Common is out



Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 2, 2008)

It's only a webrip, so the quality won't be that good.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 2, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> He just put out Dedication 3, his shits getting redundant.



 Its never redundant. He only has one song from the dedication 3


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 2, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Its never redundant. He only has one song from the dedication 3



It's Li'l Wayne. Unless he pulls out a 900, that shit's gonna be redundant.


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 2, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> It's only a webrip, so the quality won't be that good.


You would know my man lol, alright.


Niko Bellic said:


> Its never redundant. He only has one song from the dedication 3


I checked it out, Street Life and Red Magic are hard, that's it, Rick Ross track was ight.


----------



## tictactoc (Dec 2, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> It's only a webrip, so the quality won't be that good.



Nah, there's a retail rip out. With the scans booklets ect... I can post the link, is it forbidden ?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 2, 2008)

tictactoc said:


> Nah, there's a retail rip out. With the scans booklets ect... I can post the link, is it forbidden ?



It's retail, but webrip quality. Send me the link to the site you got it from, so I can check.

You can't post links, only PM.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 2, 2008)

Busdriver is _amazing.  _

Imaginary Places (the song) is one of the most original and interesting songs I've ever heard, and it's quickly become one of my favorite songs in my library; so fucking good.


----------



## azuken (Dec 2, 2008)

Papercut Chronicles or ...For The Kids?


Ive been listening to them both non-stop. I really cant decide.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 3, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Busdriver is _amazing.  _
> 
> Imaginary Places (the song) is one of the most original and interesting songs I've ever heard, and it's quickly become one of my favorite songs in my library; so fucking good.



that song, like him, is even better live. again. *gloats*


----------



## jkingler (Dec 3, 2008)

Also, I'm going to give the Kanye album a chance, if someone would kindly hook it up.


----------



## azuken (Dec 3, 2008)

@jkingler: Goto pirate bay, they have a 320 copy that sounds amazingly clear.


And dont you punk bitches ignore me:

Papercut Chronicles or ...For The Kids?


Ive been listening to them both non-stop. I really cant decide.


I need an opinion with a slight explination by tommorow.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 3, 2008)

Don't feel like explaining, but I prefer Papercut Chronicles. By far.

It's more indie and less pop, and that appeals to my sensibilities. Also, my fave songs by them are on that album, and...yeah.

/would appreciate DDL; doesn't want to go to tpb XD


----------



## azuken (Dec 3, 2008)

DDL:
here


----------



## furious styles (Dec 3, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]ahoQh5BrdFA[/YOUTUBE]

nas is still an incredible lyricist.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 3, 2008)

I need some new rap music. Any recommendations? And if so, links plz.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 3, 2008)

What do you like?

Are you familiar with Sadistik? Common Market? Blue Scholars? Busdriver? Without knowing your preferences, I'd rec those, off of the top of my head and taken from recent conversation. Once I know your tastes better, I may rec other things.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 3, 2008)

jkingler said:


> What do you like?
> 
> Are you familiar with Sadistik? Common Market? Blue Scholars? Busdriver? Without knowing your preferences, I'd rec those, off of the top of my head and taken from recent conversation. Once I know your tastes better, I may rec other things.



Something among the likes of Talib Kweli and Saigon, for starters.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 3, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> that song, like him, is even better live. again. *gloats*



I find your sadism most unappealing.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 3, 2008)

Start with Common Market, then.

They have newer albums and EPs on equal footing with their self-titled, so ask for those if you like what you've got. 

P.S. To anyone who cares what I think of the new Kanye and Common - check their respective threads in the pimp section.


----------



## mow (Dec 4, 2008)

I have nothing but ill hopes regarding Common's release. for the record. the neptunes fucking suck baboon cock. yes i fuckign said it. get your heads out of your asses and just admit it already.

EDIT: *read joe's thoughts* hah, i _knew_ it.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 4, 2008)

more people than I expected to like Kanye's album. :> You just gotta feel the guy's pain man. 

I heard lupEND is gonna be a 3 disc CD,is this true?


----------



## jkingler (Dec 4, 2008)

> You just gotta feel the guy's pain man.


Pain usually leads to great writing, where competent writers and their lyrics are concerned.

Kanye's pain leads him to Robocop. Go figure.

As I've said, though: if you ignore the lyrics, it's an alright album.


----------



## mow (Dec 4, 2008)

the guy is my pain, the thorn of my existence, the dump that takes me 10 minutes to shit out due to a fiberless diet.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 4, 2008)

> the guy is my pain, the thorn of my existence, the dump that takes me 10 minutes to shit out due to a fiberless diet.


Set that to Amazing, and it would improve it.



> the guy is _my pain_
> thorns my ex_ist_-_ence_
> the kinda dump that takes me 10 _min_-_utes_
> ...


Etc.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 4, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> more people than I expected to like Kanye's album. :> You just gotta feel the guy's pain man.
> 
> *I heard lupEND is gonna be a 3 disc CD,is this true?*



Yeah. **


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 4, 2008)

jkingler said:


> Start with Common Market, then.
> 
> They have newer albums and EPs on equal footing with their self-titled, so ask for those if you like what you've got.
> 
> P.S. To anyone who cares what I think of the new Kanye and Common - check their respective threads in the pimp section.



All right. Kthxbai.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 4, 2008)

> Kthxbai.


Should I take that to mean that I am going somewhere?  Or are you making a hasty exit to spin that?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 4, 2008)

Check out serius jones. album is addicting


----------



## Milly (Dec 5, 2008)

Is anybody on NF following my favorite rap group The Cool Kids? Hit me up if you're diggin them at all.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 5, 2008)

They're a good group, I like their stuff.

Also when does LupEND come out?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 5, 2008)

So I've never listened to Busdriver.  What would the best album to start with?


----------



## jkingler (Dec 5, 2008)

Temporary Forever, no doubt.

P.S. Someone to check out, if you like Atmosphere and the like.

P.P.S. Common should get this dude to produce for him. No shit.


----------



## mow (Dec 6, 2008)

both tracks are so thick. modulok sounds like a more sinister contemplative Fat Jon.

Count Bass D sounds like sex


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2008)

Elijah Snow said:


> Also when does LupEND come out?



This.  Are the 3 albums gonna be released together?


----------



## jkingler (Dec 6, 2008)

> Are the 3 albums gonna be released together?


Let's hope so. And yesterday, too.

Everyone is happy that way. Fans get their album. Everyone else gets an END.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2008)

He said that's his last studio album right?  Because I for one still hope for the mixtapes like the Revenge of the Nerds series


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 6, 2008)

Milly said:


> Is anybody on NF following my favorite rap group The Cool Kids? Hit me up if you're diggin them at all.



My friends are crazy over them, but I personally couldn't get into them. Maybe they'll grow on me. 



> So I've never listened to Busdriver. What would the best album to start with?



Definitely Temporary Forever, as said before.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 6, 2008)

Link removed

Jesus Christ. I am so loving this track. 

Thanks, Hans.


----------



## mow (Dec 6, 2008)

BAAAAAAABY BAAAAAAAAAAAAAABY



jkingler said:


> Let's hope so. And yesterday, too.
> 
> Everyone is happy that way. Fans get their album. Everyone else gets an END.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 6, 2008)

For you guys feeling that Modulok:

Link removed


----------



## furious styles (Dec 6, 2008)

jkingler said:


> Link removed
> 
> Jesus Christ. I am so loving this track.
> 
> Thanks, Hans.



glad you're enjoying the album


----------



## Cax (Dec 6, 2008)

Modulok = Sickcunt


----------



## delirium (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Danchou (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link on Busdriver.  I was really feeling that Modulok too, looks like another artist to check out.


Also, I've probably said it before but Mr. Lif is criminally underappreciated.  Reps if anyone can find I Phantom for me.  I managed to recover all his other stuff but I miss that album.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 6, 2008)

> Thanks for the link on Busdriver. I was really feeling that Modulok too, looks like another artist to check out.


Seems we have pretty similar tastes.  Especially seeing as you agree that...


> Mr. Lif is criminally underappreciated.


I pimped a live album of his a while back. It got like, no response, but I maintain that it was a pimp-worthy performance and record, and an artist who should reach more ears, for sure. 

As for I Phantom...I'm not sure I can help you there. But this is a cool link you should check out.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 6, 2008)

> Thanks for the link on Busdriver. I was really feeling that Modulok too, looks like another artist to check out.


Seems we have pretty similar tastes.  Especially seeing as you agree that...


> Mr. Lif is criminally underappreciated.


I pimped a live album of his a while back. It got like, no response, but I maintain that it was a pimp-worthy performance and record, and an artist who should reach more ears, for sure. 

As for I Phantom...I'm not sure I can help you there. But this is a cool link you should check out.


----------



## Shade (Dec 6, 2008)

Did you all hear Jay Z's new tracks? 'History' and 'Brooklyn Go Hard', pretty good stuff.

Off the Blueprint III.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm just eagerly waiting for the Blueprint 3.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 6, 2008)

If you need 3 separate sets of Blueprints and you retire constantly, you aren't a very reliable architect.


----------



## mow (Dec 7, 2008)

jkingler said:


> If you need 3 separate sets of Blueprints and you retire constantly, you aren't a very reliable architect.



joe's response = /thread.

AND an 

it was that much ownage


----------



## jkingler (Dec 7, 2008)

Also note: you don't usually pay fairs. You can pay to gain entry to a fair, but it's hard to pay a fair. You pay fares. As in cab fare. Just a heads up.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2008)

What if I pay a local fair to sponsor me?


----------



## jkingler (Dec 7, 2008)

A fair is sort of an anomalous entity. But if you're sure you can do it, here's your mission. Find a fair. Then pay it. Let me know how that goes.

(My guess? You'll need to pay a person who works at the fair.)


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2008)

jkingler said:


> A fair is sort of an anomalous entity. But if you're sure you can do it, here's your mission. Find a fair. Then pay it. Let me know how that goes.
> 
> (My guess? You'll need to pay a person who works at the fair.)



Aha, so we've reached a conundrum here?  How exactly do you describe a fair?  I think if you pay someone working for the fair, or a machine at the fair, that is effectively paying the fair.  For yours I will use an example though-

Hey what are you eating?
Nothing.
Liar, I see you eating right now.
No, I'm not eating, my mouth is.

:xzaru


----------



## jkingler (Dec 7, 2008)

> How exactly do you describe a fair?





> I think if you pay someone working for the fair, or a machine at the fair, that is effectively paying the fair.


Not really. You're paying the employee who works for the vendor, the vendor himself, or putting money into a machine which will later be retrieved by the vendor. The vendors usually pay the fair to set up shop beforehand.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2008)

All the money still ends up into the fair:\  Otherwise we'd might as well just call it a transaction.

We're on different pages of the same book.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 7, 2008)

I choose Hans.


----------



## mow (Dec 7, 2008)

hans depp needs to post more oftne 

and gagle still rules all that is foreign speaking hiphop for me. Mitsu The Beats lays the tastiest of beats


----------



## dilbot (Dec 7, 2008)

So my english class was reading Macbeth and we happened to stumble upon the line "Tears will fall like rain...etc" While we were analyzing the verse our teacher noted that in one of Lil Wayne's songs he uses that line, she also said "Lil Wayne acts stupid, but he's actually smart" <- this coming from a late 20-something teacher who thinks "Britney Spears is the Best Singer ever!

 Me, fighting the urge to burst out into a fit of rage decided to stay quiet as the fans of Lil Wayne were awestruck at how "intelligent" he seems.

I was thinking about how much these fans actually care if he lays a good proverbial smackdown or not in his songs.

Anyways, I respect my teacher, aside from her questionable taste in Music I decided to download Tha Carter II. 22 tracks  From what I've seen from the reviews (rolling stone 5/5 LOL), this is supposed to be a good album.


----------



## little nin (Dec 7, 2008)

lol lil wayne, i'm sure he just got the bars from a good MC that used the words and actually read macbeth >_>


----------



## jkingler (Dec 7, 2008)

Wayne's all original. That's why he gets an 8.7 from Pitchfork.


----------



## delirium (Dec 7, 2008)

mow said:


> hans depp needs to post more oftne
> 
> and gagle still rules all that is foreign speaking hiphop for me. Mitsu The Beats lays the tastiest of beats


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 7, 2008)

New common album was wack.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2008)

dilbot said:


> So my english class was reading Macbeth and we happened to stumble upon the line "Tears will fall like rain...etc" While we were analyzing the verse our teacher noted that in one of Lil Wayne's songs he uses that line, she also said "Lil Wayne acts stupid, but he's actually smart" <- this coming from a late 20-something teacher who thinks "Britney Spears is the Best Singer ever!
> 
> Me, fighting the urge to burst out into a fit of rage decided to stay quiet as the fans of Lil Wayne were awestruck at how "intelligent" he seems.
> 
> ...



I've heard he uses his old notes from school (he was in a gifted program as a child) at random to study more in depth, then find some rhymes to make laughter.  The best of the freestyle ideas make it to the album.

EDIT: Didn't he drop out of high school?  Why was he attending University?


----------



## Honzou (Dec 7, 2008)

> To me, Lil Wayne is a mediocre underground rapper, he's not bad, he says some funny lines at times (as well as cringe inducing stupid lines) but he's just nothing special.



I couldn't agree with him more on this one. A majority of the time he says some things that make me go wtf? like "I'm hot like light" but sometimes he can come clean with it.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 7, 2008)

The only rap thing I'm looking forward to is Eminem's Relapse.


----------



## azuken (Dec 7, 2008)

Im starting to learn that 2000+ rap mostly sucks. We need more 90's Rap. We need more 90's Outkast too.


----------



## mow (Dec 8, 2008)

you are fucking retard for insinuating that.


----------



## azuken (Dec 8, 2008)

No, Its the truth. You cant honestly tell me you thing 00 Hip Hop > 90's Hip Hop.


----------



## mow (Dec 8, 2008)

sofa king we todd ed.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 8, 2008)

I prefer to think he's having a senior moment. You know, like saying inappropriate things at inopportune times. Or blithely shitting oneself.

And Azu: 90's mainstream hip hop, though far from perfect, of course >>>>>>>>>>>> 00's. But I'd say we have as many excellent albums now as we did in the 90's, if not more. How about you provide a 90's classic that you love and we'll point you to something you may like from this century.


----------



## azuken (Dec 8, 2008)

I have my grasp on modern hip hop. But just to see what is recommended:

Outkast - Aquemini
Wu-Tang - 36 Chambers
Mobb Deep - The Infamous
Dr. Dre - The Chronic
Notorious B.I.G. - Ready to Die
Souls of Mischief - 91' to infinity
Digable Planets - Reachin': A New Refutation of Time and Space 
MF Doom - Operation Doomsday
Dr. octagon - Dr. Octagonecologyst


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 8, 2008)

All 90s Hip-Hop > All 00 Hip-Hop?

I dunno about that.

But 90s MAINSTREAM Hip-Hop is definitely much better than modern mainstream hip-hop.


----------



## mow (Dec 8, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> But 90s MAINSTREAM Hip-Hop is definitely much better than modern mainstream hip-hop.



now that is an accurate observation.


----------



## azuken (Dec 8, 2008)

I didnt mean All 90's over 00's. But i meant in general, it was just better.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 8, 2008)

I beat you guys to the punch there, at least on this page. 

/obviously agrees with self and you, though

moe and Myc: how's about we make some recs based on his list? I've long suspected that Azu paid too much attention to radio and TV for his music, but this pretty much confirms it. XD

I'll start:


> Wu-Tang - 36 Chambers


If you miss ODB, check out

Fatlip - The Loneliest Punk 


> Digable Planets - Reachin': A New Refutation of Time and Space


Jazz Addixx - Oxygen


> MF Doom - Operation Doomsday


Madvillainy 2 just came out. 

And if you like Doom, you'll probably like Lif. Check out I Phantom and Live at the Middle East.

Also, in general, based on what I know you like you should look into Necro, Ill Bill, and Non-Phixion. I'm sure you'd enjoy them.


----------



## mow (Dec 8, 2008)

stop with the retarded talk. 00s hip hop is of equal (and times better) caliber to that of the 90s. the same goes to every single musical form. the only damn genre that was better in the past than the present is jazz. jazz during any decade from the 1900s till 1970s is superior to anything from 80s to 00s. thank god for japan and their insane addiction to 60s hard bop jazz and the Scandinavians for their obsession with avant grade jazz


----------



## jkingler (Dec 8, 2008)

> stop with the retarded talk.


We have to give him the Cell treatment until he gets better, moe. 


> 00s hip hop is of equal (and times better) caliber to that of the 90s.


No doubt.


> the same goes to every single musical form.


Agreed.


> the only damn genre that was better in the past than the present is jazz. jazz during any decade from the 1900s till 1970s is superior to anything from 80s to 00s. thank god for japan and their insane addiction to 60s hard bop jazz


Biasssssss...XD I'm not as big a jazz head as you, but I'd be willing to bet the genre's evolutions are often as great as its precursors. The fact that the worst of old school jazz probably hasn't survived or stayed in circulation (as is the case for most genres) probably helps with this probably skewed outlook.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 8, 2008)

On Necro, depending on your tastes he's really hit or miss and his last two albums have all been focused on one subject a piece. I recommend you start with Pre-Fix For death or Gory Days.

The one thing I'll never get about people who complain about Lil Wayne on NF is that half of them like JMT/AOTP who follow the exact same formula Lil Wayne does. 10-15 songs about nothing, one sad song, and one "deep" song.


00's hip=hop is fine, and even the mainstream isn't that bad. The 90's had the shiny suit bad boy era, Master P, and an insane amount of one hit wonders whereas we have Lil Wayne, auto-tune, and one hit wonders.


----------



## azuken (Dec 8, 2008)

I dont even own a radio, And dont have any form of cable for music. So bleh. Fuck you all. I say that with respect. to some sense.

And you act like that all i listen too. You dont take into consideration what i didnt list. Stuff like:
Sand People
DeBaser
khingz
EMC
Dudley Perkins
abyssinian Creole


----------



## mow (Dec 8, 2008)

im baised as fuck that's for sure xD, 80s/90s/00s jazz scene sucked. immensely. they do not compare whatsoever to the amount of creative output. i could name atleast 100 jazz albums from each year from 60s alone that are amongst the greatest musical output known to man. jazz in the later bits of the last century was really a tremendous let down from the origins.

Also; R'n'B. no way you can argue with that one crabman xD

EDIT: i didnt say that is all you listen to. i just said your opinion is retarded. who the fuck in the md listens to radio or opens tv for music? the fact youve got the internet to d/l anything from, the fact youve been around in the md with the combined depths of reccomendations and ability to d/l a hellicious amount of material that is avaliable and still forumlate that form of opinion is just sofa king we todd ed


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 8, 2008)

Do people just pretend 90's mainstream hip-hop was some magical place where everyone dropped seven syllable multis in ever line and the production was always innovative? Ten years from now no one will remember Mims, Solja Boy or any other one hit wonder. Lil Wayne will be the new Master P and people on websites will complain about  bas 10's hip-hop is and how good the 00's was when *insert favorite rapper from 99-09* ruled the charts even though that never happened


----------



## jkingler (Dec 8, 2008)

> On Necro, depending on your tastes he's really hit or miss


For sure. I didn't get to reccing records where he and Bill and Non-Phixion are concerned. Pre-Fix = the Necro record to get. The Future is Now = the Non-Phixion record to get. 


> The one thing I'll never get about people who complain about Lil Wayne on NF is that half of them like JMT/AOTP who follow the exact same formula Lil Wayne does. 10-15 songs about nothing, one sad song, and one "deep" song.


To be fair, they represent very different moods and draw from very different sets of imagery. I agree that both are overhyped, but if I had to side with one act, it would be JMT, even if their style is limited and redundant.


> 00's hip=hop is fine, and even the mainstream isn't that bad. The 90's had the shiny suit bad boy era, Master P, and an insane amoutn of one hit wonders.


Of course. But when people think about how good 90's mainstream hip-hop was, they forget about MC Hammer, who was essentially a more eloquent and charming Soulja Boi, and remember ATCQ, The Pharcyde, Pac and Big, etc.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 8, 2008)

jkingler said:


> Biasssssss...XD I'm not as big a jazz head as you, but I'd be willing to bet the genre's evolutions are often as great as its precursors. The fact that the worst of old school jazz probably hasn't survived or stayed in circulation (as is the case for most genres) probably helps with this probably skewed outlook.



I gotta say, modern jazz is totally pasteurized, commercialized shit. There's nothing I adore more than some old school be-bop jazz like Thelonious Monk, Art Blakey, or even Miles Davis for a good amount of time. The newer jazz.. it just lacks something. It doesn't have the same depth or passion anymore. It's all elevator music.

Now, I'm not saying that just because it's changed. I understand that every music genre, just like all other things, has to evolve and change over time. That's an inevitability. Like, when people ask me whether or not I think Hip-Hop is dead, I never say yes. You can't kill Hip-Hop. Just like you can't kill jazz, rock, or any other genre of music. It just evolves to the times. Now, that may mean it adapts to being vapid, pasteurized bullshit for the sake of commercialization and appeal to the lowest common denominator, or it can mean it changes from party music to the voice of a downtrodden people.

As far as jazz, I think it's managed to change for the negative.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 8, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Do people just pretend 90's mainstream hip-hop was some magical place where everyone dropped seven syllable multis in ever line and the production was always innovative? Ten years from now no one will remember Mims, Solja Boy or any other one hit wonder. Lil Wayne will be the new Master P and people on websites will complain about  bas 10's hip-hop is and how good the 00's was when *insert favorite rapper from 99-09* ruled the charts even though that never happened



I agree with this to a certain extent. But, I have to say that Hip-Hop has definitely made an enormous economic and commercial jump in the last ten years or so; almost on a level even greater than it moving from underground party music to being played on every radio station in the late 80s to early 90s. That's why people see this generation of Hip-Hop as so different and commercial than that of the mainstream in the early 90s.


----------



## mow (Dec 8, 2008)

i like this Mycaelis fellow =3

mate, have you checked out any of Blue Cheese's Japanese jazz series? he's pimping some of the finest jazz iver heard in eons. Also ive been meaning to make a series for the avant grade/free jazz that's been coming out of scandinavia for a while now, maybe ill get my lazy arse to follow thru


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 8, 2008)

mow said:


> i like this Mycaelis fellow =3
> 
> mate, have you checked out any of Blue Cheese's Japanese jazz series? he's pimping some of the finest jazz iver heard in eons. Also ive been meaning to make a series for the avant grade/free jazz that's been coming out of scandinavia for a while now, maybe ill get my lazy arse to follow thru



Why, thank you 

No, I haven't. The only pimps I've been paying attention to lately have been the Hip-Hop ones, since I've been trying to build up a collection. I managed to dl some older jazz today, but I'd really like to check out some of this neo-jazz stuff. I'll check it out and give it a spin.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 8, 2008)

> I agree with this to a certain extent. But, I have to say that Hip-Hop has definitely made an enormous economic and commercial jump in the last ten years or so; almost on a level even greater than it moving from underground party music to being played on every radio station in the late 80s to early 90s. That's why people see this generation of Hip-Hop as so different and commercial than that of the mainstream in the early 90s.



= I can stop posting on this topic for now. Thank you.

Re: Jazz: As I've said, I'm not a full-fledged Jazz head by any means. I agree that most of the "Jazz" I hear that hasn't been hand-picked and passed my way by some beautiful MDer is watered down Jazz-lite. 

But I feel like the good, inspired, passionate Jazz has to be out there somewhere. It's just not the same kind of Jazz you guys are talking about. Soil & Pimp? Zorn? The Japanese, Europeans, and some of the zanier Norte Americanos are holding it down, still. Among others I've yet to discover, I'm sure.

Maybe they're not bop or whatever you like to play as you masturbate into your father's trumpet, but they're damn good. 

/being difficult for the sake of it, now

Re: R&B: ...

The good stuff is scarce, but _it's out there_. It's endangered for sure, though... /sobs uncontrollably


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 8, 2008)

jkingler said:


> = I can stop posting on this topic for now. Thank you.
> 
> Re: Jazz: As I've said, I'm not a full-fledged Jazz head by any means. I agree that most of the "Jazz" I hear that hasn't been hand-picked and passed my way by some beautiful MDer is watered down Jazz-lite.
> 
> ...



Of course. I'm not saying all modern jazz is shit, but the stuff you don't have to look around to find usually is. Mainstream jazz, especially in America, has been watered down, as I said. I have yet to hear anything from the neo-jazz of Japan or Scandanavia like moe was talking about, so I'll withhold my opinion about it until I can spin it.



jkingler said:


> /being difficult for the sake of it, now
> 
> Re: R&B: ...
> 
> The good stuff is scarce, but _it's out there_. It's endangered for sure, though... /sobs uncontrollably



I still enjoy the occasional R&B track. It's been so tied in with the Hip-Hop world at this point because of it's similarity in the modern world, as well as the masses' commercialized view of "black" music that it's almost lost it's individuality as a genre, which sucks.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 8, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> he one thing I'll never get about people who complain about Lil Wayne on NF is that half of them like JMT/AOTP who follow the exact same formula Lil Wayne does. 10-15 songs about nothing, one sad song, and one "deep" song.



only new jmt is like that. basically the shit since the aotp era. VBD and The Psych Social album are both conceptual with widely varying styles and subject matter.

i would respond to everything else everyone is saying but i am tired and don't feel like it. re: jazz - i'll stick to the classics.


----------



## Cax (Dec 8, 2008)

mow said:


> i like this Mycaelis fellow =3



I'm moes favourite. Fuck off.

Anyway, am I the only one here that reckons P Diddy aint that shabby/never used to be? I was listenin to Victory by Biggie and himself, I like his verse.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 8, 2008)

> am I the only one here that reckons P Diddy aint that shabby/never used to be?


Not sure you're the only one, but I'm not on that page. XD

The beat on Victory is sick, though. And the video was decent eye-candy.


----------



## Cax (Dec 8, 2008)

I can't help it. It's not totally intelligent, but the verse got flow, it rhymes well, aint stupid, fits the song. Biggies is sick too.


----------



## Shade (Dec 8, 2008)

You guys gotta check this out:


----------



## Milly (Dec 8, 2008)

Anyone on NF riding the Asher Roth train???

For some weird ass reason I'm feeling his tracks and his college swag. It seems pretty okay to post about him since he's in college.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 8, 2008)

Shade said:


> You guys gotta check this out:


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 8, 2008)

Cax said:


> I'm moes favourite. Fuck off.
> 
> Anyway, am I the only one here that reckons P Diddy aint that shabby/never used to be? I was listenin to Victory by Biggie and himself, I like his verse.



I've always thought Diddy was a decent rapper and a mediocre hype man. I just don't like him for selling out Biggie after his death.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't like Diddy for ruining Biggie tracks with his shitty back round talk/singing...


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Dec 8, 2008)

Milly said:


> Anyone on NF riding the Asher Roth train???
> 
> For some weird ass reason I'm feeling his tracks and his college swag. It seems pretty okay to post about him since he's in college.




from what little ive heard from him i think he is pretty good.


----------



## speedstar (Dec 8, 2008)

Anybody here anticipating Lupe.n.d.?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 8, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> only new jmt is like that. basically the shit since the aotp era. VBD and The Psych Social album are both conceptual with widely varying styles and subject matter.
> 
> .



The hologram era  Now all we get is "I wack ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), you a  b2K maggot" on every other song and Jus Allah reading his grocery list. I still dig JMT a lot though.


----------



## Trolli (Dec 8, 2008)

speedstar said:


> Anybody here anticipating Lupe.n.d.?


 i am                 .


----------



## speedstar (Dec 8, 2008)

SourPatchKid said:


> i am                 .



smart guy, me too.. i can't wait but he needs to not retire, SERIOUSLY!


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 8, 2008)

Milly said:


> Anyone on NF riding the Asher Roth train???
> 
> For some weird ass reason I'm feeling his tracks and his college swag. It seems pretty okay to post about him since he's in college.



I wouldn't go as far as to say that I'm riding the Asher Roth train, but I thought his version of _"A Milli"_ was pretty good.



speedstar said:


> Anybody here anticipating Lupe.n.d.?



Yessir.


----------



## Cax (Dec 8, 2008)

Shade said:


> You guys gotta check this out:


----------



## Shade (Dec 9, 2008)

FUCKME. I'm such a damn idiot.

I mixed up that song with this (cause of a rapper on both tracks):


----------



## Cax (Dec 9, 2008)

^I still liked the original one you posted. I like that one too.


----------



## azuken (Dec 9, 2008)

Ghostface and Lupe need to do a whole album together. Good song tho.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 9, 2008)

azuken said:


> Ghostface and Lupe need to do a whole album together. Good song tho.


HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Totally different styles of lyricist.

Ghost needs to release that fucking Doom Collab...


----------



## Milly (Dec 9, 2008)

speedstar said:


> Anybody here anticipating Lupe.n.d.?


*ALWAYS*

I've been a huge Lupe fan ever since he first stepped onto the hip-hop scene (sadly mainstream) and always thought he was one of the best rappers alive even though people think I'm crazy for saying it.

Has anybody heard that "Press The Start Button" by Ludacris? Luda absolutely retires Lil' Flip on this track.


----------



## mow (Dec 9, 2008)

Skeets said:


> HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



exactly. nobody should do anything with lupe. maybe kanye. they'd probabily not get out of the studio trying to out talk each other for years about how brilliant they are individually. i hope it kills them both


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 9, 2008)

Milly said:


> Has anybody heard that "Press The Start Button" by Ludacris? Luda absolutely retires Lil' Flip on this track.



Yeah man heard it 2 days ago, I can't believe it didn't make the new album, comparisons and punchlines were perfect.


----------



## Helix (Dec 9, 2008)

This is perfection:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jkingler (Dec 9, 2008)

> exactly. nobody should do anything with lupe. maybe kanye. they'd probabily not get out of the studio trying to out talk each other for years about how brilliant they are individually. i hope it kills them both


If only. It would be released the day after Detox. 

I suspect Lupe is too much of a control freak and fan of his own production to allow this collabo to ever happen. Or if it does happen, it will probably be a product of their ego-battles, and will show the hallmark inconsistency and incoherence of similar efforts (e.g. when there are too many "stars" in a hollywood movie). Unfortunately for both camp's fans and everyone else.

Re: That vid: XD

Samberg was overdue to get one right.

He is literally incapable of doin it rite without JT, though.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 9, 2008)

mow said:


> exactly. nobody should do anything with lupe. maybe kanye. they'd probabily not get out of the studio trying to out talk each other for years about how brilliant they are individually. i hope it kills them both



You talking about CRS with Kanye, Lupe, & Pharrell?


----------



## jkingler (Dec 9, 2008)

> You talking about CRS with Kanye, Lupe, & Pharrell?


It's actually happening? 

/won't touch it with a 10 foot router, unless someone else does first to assure me it's safe


----------



## mow (Dec 10, 2008)

Pharrell is the worst producer humanity has ever seen. there i said it, you all agree to it, so just admit it.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 10, 2008)

Pharrell is image.

That's it.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 10, 2008)

Is dat some Saul I see? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HerpGwbLSM8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Link removed


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 10, 2008)

Lupe has a big ego? That's news to me.

Also, unlucky for those of you who dislike his music, each disc of LupEND will be released separately. The first disc titled _Everywhere_, is going to drop Fall 2009. So you might as well say that Lupe has three new albums coming out. xD


----------



## azuken (Dec 10, 2008)

I want some hip hop with beats like this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyeHNldB5AM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## King (Dec 10, 2008)

Everytime I come back to this thread, you people are talking about Lupe.

---

Ludacris, his new album, any thoughts?


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 10, 2008)

^ Its pretty much 5 mics, god features and even on some of the more lady appealing tracks he goes hard, the man can rap.

<3 Undisputed, Everybody Hates Chris, Do it for Hip Hop and Last of a Dying breed


----------



## tictactoc (Dec 10, 2008)

mow said:


> Pharrell is the worst producer humanity has ever seen. there i said it, you all agree to it, so just admit it.



Probably. Now, the Neptunes are dope.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 11, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Lupe has a big ego? That's news to me.



It kind of bothers me that he keeps calling himself a genius when I've heard more intelligent lyrics from a lot of rappers that aren't as full of themselves.  He's pretty good though, I don't hate him.

Anyway, a few days late but jkingler you're the shit, thanks for the Mr. Lif link.  

I listened to Temporary Forever and Busdriver is really unique and funny.  I had to get used to his style, but I love his beats.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 11, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> It kind of bothers me that he keeps calling himself a genius when I've heard more intelligent lyrics from a lot of rappers that aren't as full of themselves.  He's pretty good though, I don't hate him.



I know that Jay-Z told Lupe Fiasco that he's a genius, but I don't remember Lupe Fiasco calling himself a genius. I might be wrong.


----------



## Milly (Dec 11, 2008)

***Charles Hamilton's Music Video Debut***

Brooklyn Girl


H&M

hasnt hit youtube yet, so I cant stream it here on NF. pretty dope song, and cool concept of the music vid.

lmfao @ having Lacey Duvalle in the video


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Lupe has a big ego? That's news to me.
> 
> Also, unlucky for those of you who dislike his music, each disc of LupEND will be released separately. The first disc titled _Everywhere_, is going to drop Fall 2009. So you might as well say that Lupe has three new albums coming out. xD



I thought it was coming Spring 09?


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Milly said:


> Brooklyn Girl
> 
> 
> H&M
> ...



Brooklyn Girls is pretty good but kinda old now. Charles Hamilton has mixtapes on his blog for free. A new one every 2 weeks
*[NEW RULE] TELEGRAMS THREAD LIMIT: 2 THREADS PER USER!!!*


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 11, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Lupe has a big ego? That's news to me.
> 
> Also, unlucky for those of you who dislike his music, each disc of LupEND will be released separately. The first disc titled _Everywhere_, is going to drop Fall 2009. So you might as well say that Lupe has three new albums coming out. xD



Yes ! 

3 more albums from Lupe! he's going out with a bang. When's CRS droppin' theirs?


----------



## jkingler (Dec 12, 2008)

> he's going out with a bang.


/waits for moe


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 12, 2008)

jkingler said:


> /waits for moe



Did I say something wrong?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 12, 2008)

Not at all. But Moe doesn't like hates Lupe with a passion.


----------



## Cax (Dec 12, 2008)

Bang from Moe's nine


----------



## azuken (Dec 12, 2008)

Moe really does hate lupe. no idea why. Has he ever really explained why?


----------



## master bruce (Dec 12, 2008)

*Tash, before you diss me, dude, you should realize that I like az's flow as much as I like nas or jaz flow.
I am big fan of up north rap scene, but I was just stating a very probable fact based on everything thats actually out there in comparing which one of the two will be remembered in the "mainstream" in 10 years, not the "underground" where az is still big deal in "real lyrical battle scenes".

Next get your shit together before you try to neg somebody for a post that's most likely true..............................ok lame.*


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 12, 2008)

Milly said:


> Is anybody on NF following my favorite rap group The Cool Kids? Hit me up if you're diggin them at all.



All I listen to from them is Totally Flossed Out, but it's addictive so it's OK (was listening to it while I read your post actually). 

But LOL, I can't abide that this decade has produced hip-hop to match let alone *surpass* the 90's in terms of quantity of quality records. You can't argue that the 00's hasn't produced some fine hip-hop but imo the 90's will forever be the greatest era of hip-hop. The mainstream was doo-doo so is someone going to pull out classic after classic after classic from the underground released post-2000? I'm waiting. At this point, I find it impractical to make an active case for the 90's first.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 12, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> I know that Jay-Z told Lupe Fiasco that he's a genius, but I don't remember Lupe Fiasco calling himself a genius. I might be wrong.


I don't know about that but I know he calls himself a genius multiple times on The Cool.  I know most rappers call themselves the greatest...it just gets old.


Snake_108 said:


> All I listen to from them is Totally Flossed Out, but it's addictive so it's OK (was listening to it while I read your post actually).
> 
> But LOL, I can't abide that this decade has produced hip-hop to match let alone *surpass* the 90's in terms of quantity of quality records. You can't argue that the 00's hasn't produced some fine hip-hop but imo the 90's will forever be the greatest era of hip-hop. The mainstream was doo-doo so is someone going to pull out classic after classic after classic from the underground released post-2000? I'm waiting. At this point, I find it impractical to make an active case for the 90's first.



It's funny because I remember a lot of rappers that were hot in the 90s point to the 80s as the golden age of rap.  Mainstream was better in the 90s but there's plenty of great stuff being made all the time.  I almost want to say its just nostalgia...


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 12, 2008)

I love French Hip hop.

I just found _Imperial Piloophaz Project_ (I know lol), and I haven't the foggiest idea what they're saying, but the message manages to get across, and the production is fucking fantastic. Something about the French language and rapping seems to intrigue  me; interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2008)

Double post;

I'm tempted to make a French Hip Hop thread, as I've found a fuckload of amazing stuff coming out of France.  Anyone interested?


----------



## jkingler (Dec 13, 2008)

Go for it.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 13, 2008)

`French is an ideal language for rap, with the language only having a select number of ending sounds to words. Lots of carry over on rhyming.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Double post;
> 
> I'm tempted to make a French Hip Hop thread, as I've found a fuckload of amazing stuff coming out of France.  Anyone interested?



I support this measure, wasn't it Sarkozy's son who was in the news for this?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2008)

jkingler said:


> Go for it.



The  makes me believe your interest is negligible 








Catatonik said:


> `French is an ideal language for rap, with the language only having a select number of ending sounds to words. Lots of carry over on rhyming.



It has a wonderful consistency and flow, regardless of who's rapping.  Maybe I'm just lucky, but I've rarely come across French rapping that's mediocre, let alone atrocious.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 13, 2008)

The  has more to do with my cognizance of how predictable it is that I would encouragement sharing, despite my tremendous backlog.

So go for it. 

/agrees with Cata; maintains that Spanish is probably ideal in this sense, with Japanese also being way up there


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2008)

Fuck it; I'll do one tonight.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 13, 2008)

Naruto Chronicle

Have at it, boys and girls. 

@DBK: Sounds good.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 13, 2008)

*Jkingler was right.*


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2008)

It is up; go to it.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm usually right.  

(Like 51% of the time, on good days. )

Anyways:


FREE QUALITY HIP HOP WITH PRETTY ART AND STUFF!


----------



## tictactoc (Dec 13, 2008)

Who think this producer should put out a instrumental album ASAP ? 
There are some gems in the sampler part 1 2007, the guy samples fucking incognito, he had to be good .


----------



## kayos (Dec 13, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Double post;
> 
> I'm tempted to make a French Hip Hop thread, as I've found a fuckload of amazing stuff coming out of France.  Anyone interested?



I might be able to help with that.
Maybe.

I would assume you already have most of what I got though.


----------



## tictactoc (Dec 13, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It has a wonderful consistency and flow, regardless of who's rapping.  Maybe I'm just lucky, but I've rarely come across French rapping that's mediocre, let alone atrocious.



If you didn't listen to the S.S.C (saian supa crew) yet. You need to do that.
Now. 

[YOUTUBE]l3-XLYwVsAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 13, 2008)

D.P.G. FTW


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 13, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I love French Hip hop.



yo cuz what french people be rapping about? standing on the corner selling hard bagettes? bicycling away from the police?


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone listen to Drake, and Mickey Factz?


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 14, 2008)

UtahCrip said:


> yo cuz what french people be rapping about? standing on the corner selling hard bagettes? bicycling away from the police?





Anyways, is anyone into Kottonmouth Kings? Acquired the album Koast II Koast and I find it quite...dare I say it...bitching.


----------



## kayos (Dec 14, 2008)

UtahCrip said:


> yo cuz what french people be rapping about? standing on the corner selling hard bagettes? bicycling away from the police?



I LOL'd even though I know I probably shouldnt. I'm english though, so thats my excuse.

But to answer the question, the banlieues of places like Marseille, Paris and so on are comparable to the projects in terms of how shitty they are to live in, and they are pretty much controlled by gangs, from what I hear. Since the high immigrant population in France - who tend to live in the banlieues - is often involved in hip hop, you get a lot of political and religiously oriented stuff.

For example; Fabe's track "On M'A Dit" is largely a political critique, and sounds to me as though he is hitting back at people from his youth who had no faith in him. I may be wrong though. Then there's MC Solaar (who everyone knows, probably) and his track "Solaar Pleure" which is basically his assessment of the state of the world and how fucked up it is, basically he's saying "look at all this shit, it makes me cry to see it". Theres some religious influences in there too when he makes a bunch of biblical references, basically blaming the state of the world on the devil. Again, I might not be entirely accurate but I think I got the gist of it. His verse on All N My Grill (european version) was all about hustling and getting rich though, lol.


----------



## azuken (Dec 14, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY0Kj9tI8Qo[/YOUTUBE]


New Cool Kids, I think its about a week old or so.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 14, 2008)

anyone down with Micranots? cause that's the shit right thurr


----------



## jkingler (Dec 14, 2008)

Not sure I've heard them. Share some links, Hans? 

Re: Azu: Some not as new, cooler kids:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Gjmvlxm4R0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tictactoc (Dec 14, 2008)

kayos said:


> I LOL'd even though I know I probably shouldnt. I'm english though, so thats my excuse.
> 
> But to answer the question, the banlieues of places like Marseille, Paris and so on are comparable to the projects in terms of how shitty they are to live in, and they are pretty much controlled by gangs, from what I hear. Since the high immigrant population in France - who tend to live in the banlieues - is often involved in hip hop, you get a lot of political and religiously oriented stuff.
> 
> For example; Fabe's track "On M'A Dit" is largely a political critique, and sounds to me as though he is hitting back at people from his youth who had no faith in him. I may be wrong though. Then there's MC Solaar (who everyone knows, probably) and his track "Solaar Pleure" which is basically his assessment of the state of the world and how fucked up it is, basically he's saying "look at all this shit, it makes me cry to see it". Theres some religious influences in there too when he makes a bunch of biblical references, basically blaming the state of the world on the devil. Again, I might not be entirely accurate but I think I got the gist of it. His verse on All N My Grill (european version) was all about hustling and getting rich though, lol.



Yeah Solaar used to have beautiful texts. A true poet


----------



## jkingler (Dec 14, 2008)

ITV: Grip Grand "agrees" with his most vocal "listeners." Enjoy: 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ntazscrdbn8[/YOUTUBE]
Loving this track.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 14, 2008)

That sounds quite good. Has he been uploaded yet? :/


----------



## jkingler (Dec 14, 2008)

It's not been pimped officially, but you can feel free to do so, if you like. I've already copped a copy, so I would endorse said thread.


----------



## Milly (Dec 15, 2008)

typhoon72 said:


> Anyone listen to Drake, and Mickey Factz?


Drake's a great lyricist IMO, I just hate that he alliances himself with Young Money knowing that Weezy might possibly hold him back from his eventual glory because of Weezy's insecurity. I heard that "Say Whats Real" from Drake and I can't stop having that song stuck in my head everyday.

For Mickey Factz...
I've only heard "RockinNRollin" ft. The Cool Kids and I can't seem to find any other material/mixtapes, I've only heard one song from Factz and I'm quite interested in his creative lyrics. I'm looking for Factz to hit mainstream and drop a video soon. Loved his feature on XXL with Asher Roth, Blu, etc.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 15, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> anyone down with Micranots? cause that's the shit right thurr


Sample track? 


jkingler said:


> Re: Azu: Some not as new, cooler kids:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Gjmvlxm4R0[/YOUTUBE]


Damn, that was good, why is no one talking about this group.  I recognized Gift of Gab and Lyrics Born (both awesome) but who is the other guy?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 15, 2008)

^ Ain't that Lateef? Gab is just phenomenal.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, I looked it up and you're right.  I'm unfamiliar with him so I'm going to have to download Latryx.

This has reminded me to go get back my Blackalicious and Lyrics Born albums...


----------



## azuken (Dec 15, 2008)

jkingler said:


> Not sure I've heard them. Share some links, Hans?
> 
> Re: Azu: Some not as new, cooler kids:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Gjmvlxm4R0[/YOUTUBE]



I heard about them. Never got a chance to spin their stuff tho. Pretty good.


----------



## little nin (Dec 16, 2008)

anyone got, "The New Deal" mixtape?



Brother Ali, Blu & Charles Hamilton on there to name some, good stuff as i've just started listening to it


----------



## speedstar (Dec 16, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> It kind of bothers me that he keeps calling himself a genius when I've heard more intelligent lyrics from a lot of rappers that aren't as full of themselves.  He's pretty good though, I don't hate him.
> 
> Anyway, a few days late but jkingler you're the shit, thanks for the Mr. Lif link.
> 
> I listened to Temporary Forever and Busdriver is really unique and funny.  I had to get used to his style, but I love his beats.



I'm not sure which "more intelligent lyrics" you have heard but if you listen to all of Lupe's songs(albums+mixtapes) you will see(hear) the intelligence.

Only time I recall Lupe calling himself a genius was on the song Switch. 

"now I don't mean this
to sound fiendish,
but I'm a genious.
You a genious?"

Other than that, he doesn't really say it. (He is a genius to me though )


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2008)

Genious?        =p


----------



## speedstar (Dec 16, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Genious?        =p



I copied it straight from the lyrics site. If it will tickle your fancy, then I will change it to "genius".


----------



## speedstar (Dec 16, 2008)

What I think about HipHop being dead. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Hip Hop can't ever truly die unless nobody is rapping at all. A lot of people say that people like Soulja Boy, Lil Wayne, and 50 Cent(just to name a few) killed/are killing Hip Hop.  Now many people may say that said artists sell out and dumb down their lyrics to make them listener friendly. They say its all "music industry pop music."  There is nothing wrong with rappers writing those types of songs or fans liking those kinds of songs. If they like it, they like it.  Like what you like.  
A lot of people say commercial rappers always talk about the same things(money, hoes, bitches, cars, jewelery, dances, etc).  I agree, that is a lot of what I hear on the radio and see in music videos. These rappers see this form of music as money making, so they do it.  Everyone in this world is trying to make money, so you can't blame them for their hustle.  The one thing I think that is stupid is that some people see a video about a rapper saying "they get money", then said people say "omg im gonna buy that guy's CD so I can hear that song."  I guess they don't understand that they are the reason the rapper is getting money.
People hate on Soulja Boy.  I think that, frankly, his haters are just jealous of all his success at such a young age.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not one of Soulja Boy's biggest fans, but I don't hate on him.  I wish I had all that money too, but I don't so I move on and do my own thing.  People think Lil Wayne and 50 fell off/sold out.  I heard a guy on youtube say "they got rich and stopped trying." If thats your opinion then so be it.  I think, as I stated before, they are selling what sells.  
Anywho, the really "killer" of Hip Hop is Limewire and Bootleggers.  People see its so easy to get it online, and then so why should they buy it?  You should buy it because if your favorite rappers aren't geting paid, you won't see them anymore.  Believe that. Just like who you like and support them and encourage others to listen to that rapper. Anyway, support Lupe Fiasco lol, buy Lupe.n.d. when it drops in 09


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 16, 2008)

You might be right about bootlegging. But no-one's jealous of Soulja Boy or whoever. It's just frustration since he lacks real talent yet his gimmicks are rewarded, while many of his skilled counterparts are not. 

@jkingler: props for Grip Grand, this album is solid.


----------



## Cax (Dec 16, 2008)

Deepest raps you've ever heard.

Here's one.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAtKWRgyyNE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## azuken (Dec 16, 2008)

speedstar said:


> I'm not sure which "more intelligent lyrics" you have heard but if you listen to all of Lupe's songs(albums+mixtapes) you will see(hear) the intelligence.
> 
> Only time I recall Lupe calling himself a genius was on the song Switch.
> 
> ...



Even in those lyrics i think your taking it out of context. I think he was saying he was a genius because of the style he was going for. The experiment if you will.

I would say Lupe is very humble. I never hear him spouting off like Kanye West.


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 17, 2008)

azuken said:


> Even in those lyrics i think your taking it out of context. I think he was saying he was a genius because of the style he was going for. The experiment if you will.
> 
> I would say Lupe is very humble. I never hear him spouting off like Kanye West.



If anyone boasted as much as Kanye, the world would blow up and kanye would fight himself in a cage match.


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 17, 2008)

This clown Shawty Lo is funny.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 17, 2008)

Cax said:


> Deepest raps you've ever heard.
> 
> Here's one.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAtKWRgyyNE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



I like Good Mourning by Talib Kweli (Reflection Eternal).


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Grape (Dec 17, 2008)

Any want to recommend some Mos Def? Friend and I were rewatching Chapelle Show Season 1... Completely forgot about Mos Def in the car with Dave.

Might sound odd, but I have never liked NYC hiphop/rap. Well, I like some, but the style just doesn't click with me. Mos Def though, seems extremely good. Like I could actually listen to his stuff...Actually Talib Kweli was really good on his performance as well...

IDK, I guess I listen to two "sub-groups" of hip-hop and rap.

One is "serious", i.e.. Tupac - Dear Mama, Krazy etc
The other is "catchy" - but not in the way like new rap (Ex: SouljaBoy)... I mean like hmmm what's a good example? Notorious Thugs - B.I.G w/ Bone Thugs. While yeah, it could be seen as a somewhat serious song, but it's more catchy than "real". *Goes to jam Notorious Thugs  *

Any other NYC people I should try? I should say that beat production has a lot to do with  how I judge hiphop.. I'm not a fan of the "classic" NY style beats.. What's another good example? Wu Tang! IDK, I hella respect Wu Tang, but I just hate that style of beat, also the gritty microphone thing that NYC does... 

I love hell-a-clean beats, and vocals.


----------



## Cax (Dec 17, 2008)

Damn, not a fan of NY Rap? Weird from my view, but it's all taste and opinion aye. 

Try Big L. Look up his freestyles on youtube, particularly 98 Freestyle, prepare to be amazed.

There's so much more but I thought i'd just tip in one name.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Dec 17, 2008)

Knox said:


> Any want to recommend some Mos Def? Friend and I were rewatching Chapelle Show Season 1... Completely forgot about Mos Def in the car with Dave.
> 
> Might sound odd, but I have never liked NYC hiphop/rap. Well, I like some, but the style just doesn't click with me. Mos Def though, seems extremely good. Like I could actually listen to his stuff...Actually Talib Kweli was really good on his performance as well...
> 
> ...



You like any of Pete Rock's stuff?


----------



## jkingler (Dec 17, 2008)

If you're all about the beats, check Gang Starr. 

That whole album is solid - and beats to death.

I'll save further recs til I get your opinion on that.

P.S. As far as the West goes, make sure you're not the last cat sleeping on Blu.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 17, 2008)

Not liking NYC rap is like not liking the Old Testament.

Which is possible, I suppose.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 17, 2008)

But yeah, Gang Starr is probably one of your best hopes for a clean, crisp NYC sound. Black Star manages to pull it off from time to time, but a lot of the time they harness the more "gritty" sound to include a sense of realism or rawness. 

You should probably check out some Chicago rappers as well. I think a lot of them would fit your specifications.


----------



## Grape (Dec 17, 2008)

It's odd I know 

It's probably because when I first started listening to rap... it was Coolio. Hmm I could probably list every artists and what order I listened to them  I'm just an oddball with hiphop/rap. 

I don't really like West Coast rap, especially these days. The Game - Documentary was the last West Coast album I purchased. I don't even like Games shit after Documentary.

All right I'll start checking some of these guys out


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkMITH4PIXE&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 17, 2008)

Anyone know when that new Jada album is dropping?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Anyone know when that new Jada album is dropping?



Feb 10th supposedly


----------



## kayos (Dec 18, 2008)

kavi said:


> Fat Jon is amazing. As I said before anyone who wnats Lightweight Heavy send a PM.


I preferred Hundred Eight Stars, myself ^^

Also the Rebel Clique album with Amleset is awesome.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## jkingler (Dec 18, 2008)

I prefer Electric Relaxation and Award Tour, but that's just a solid album, really. MM is a great one. 

I was going to rec it re: East Coast hip-hop with nice beats, but I figured I'd start with Gang Starr.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 18, 2008)

I was thinking of pimping ATCQ, soon.  So watch out for that.


----------



## Cax (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm thinkin of pimpin Mad Skillz. He's mad slept on.

Oh the puns.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 19, 2008)

jkingler said:


> I prefer Electric Relaxation and Award Tour, but that's just a solid album, really. MM is a great one.
> 
> I was going to rec it re: East Coast hip-hop with nice beats, but I figured I'd start with Gang Starr.



I always do love to listen to Bonita Applebaum, or God Lives Through. Tis a shame though that they're not going to make anymore music, but they've still left a legendary legacy behind. Good thing I have all of their music.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 19, 2008)

I've been thinking about uploading Poor Righteous Teachers for the longest.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 19, 2008)

@Cax and Snake: Never heard of either of those. Samples?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 19, 2008)

I think I might pimp Black Sheep.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 19, 2008)

feat. KRS.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Tg8yHk7owA[/YOUTUBE] 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE3KZ-5Ec0c[/YOUTUBE]

I don't think they have many tracks off their first 2 LP's on Youtube, but hopefully one can sample their sound fairly with these.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 19, 2008)

Link removed

Might pimp that guy. He's ridiculous.


----------



## Cax (Dec 19, 2008)

jkingler said:


> @Cax and Snake: Never heard of either of those. Samples?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px8PLjuWDZM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV0l76LjVHQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS2-OBfwaCo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T4PRidqxtA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Just thought i'd post some jap rap with Dilla beat.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHwz0yj3w2Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 19, 2008)

jkingler said:


> Link removed
> 
> Might pimp that guy. He's ridiculous.



 rapping scotsman, dont see how that cud've failed.


----------



## Cax (Dec 19, 2008)

Joe, remember the good scot rappers we looked at before? Those were good. That bloke, is either a joke, or he's just Soulja boys lost brother.

Btw, good vids you posted on page before Snake.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## Cax (Dec 20, 2008)

^Class

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTiCBM-dvD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Dec 20, 2008)

I was watching mtvU yesterday afternoon and I saw an amazing hip-hop/rap song, little it be known it was Tupac/2Pac.  It was called "Do For Love" and I loved the video production, beats and rhymes.  I was searching more of the song and realized the beats from the song, some were from J. Dilla.  I could not believe J. Dilla even had beats from J. Dilla and other legends.  The song brought me more into Tupac/2Pac since I have not really pursued him that much.  Is most of Tupac/2Pac works as chill as that?  If so, I might just have to get into him some more.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 20, 2008)

It's not his primary mode, but he does have a handful of nice chill tracks like Do For Love. Ain't Hard 2 Find, I Get Around, and several others come to mind. He's not the G.O.A.T. like a lot of guys hype him up to be, but Pac is definitely worth looking into if you haven't already decided to worship or hate on him.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Dec 20, 2008)

Cool.  I tried to get into Biggie but I just could not like him as much people herald him as.  But I will definitely try out those tracks.  But thanks for the recommendations~!

I think my feel for hip-hop is more of chill flow and laid back style, hence I cannot stand aggressive artists like Immortal Technique.  Do not get me wrong, they have good lyrics I just cannot stand anger and hate inside people who rap some of that.  Pretty ironic, that I love Gravediggaz and I said I disliked hate and anger filled tracks. =/


----------



## jkingler (Dec 20, 2008)

Check out All Eyez on Me, Me Against the World, and Better Dayz. There's filler, to be sure, but there are good tracks on those as well.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 20, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Cool.  I tried to get into Biggie but I just could not like him as much people herald him as.  But I will definitely try out those tracks.  But thanks for the recommendations~!
> 
> I think my feel for hip-hop is more of chill flow and laid back style, hence I cannot stand aggressive artists like Immortal Technique.  Do not get me wrong, they have good lyrics I just cannot stand anger and hate inside people who rap some of that.  Pretty ironic, that I love Gravediggaz and I said I disliked hate and anger filled tracks. =/



Gravediggaz is so over the top you can't even take the anger seriously.  That album is more funny and clever then it is hateful.  Even on Diary of a Madman they're talking about who killed their old record label.

I've become a lot less interested in gangster rap lately too...Not sure what it is exactly.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 20, 2008)

^Reading about Gravediggaz made me remember Poetic. "( I'ma miss that dude, he was dope.


----------



## cbent22 (Dec 21, 2008)

Cax said:


> ^Class
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTiCBM-dvD8[/YOUTUBE]



Big L was way ahead of his time . Its a shame he died and such a young age. theres no telling how his flow could of evolved over the years.


----------



## Cax (Dec 21, 2008)

^"I'm so ahead of my time my parents aint even met yet" - Big L


----------



## azuken (Dec 21, 2008)

I just heard this song, but it is freaking good. Im excited for Blueprint 3:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8jzFnP40c0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crowe (Dec 21, 2008)

Any Illogical fan?
Full trailer description


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 22, 2008)

Cax said:


> ^"I'm so ahead of my time my parents aint even met yet" - Big L



That entire freestyle verse was killer


----------



## mow (Dec 22, 2008)

Psyche Origami - the standard

give it TO MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

pekep that track was fiiiiiiyyyyaah.


----------



## Cax (Dec 22, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWers9hbNpQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 22, 2008)

Stole my thoughts! This thread has too many Yootoob vids, it's slowing down this old computer :{


----------



## jkingler (Dec 22, 2008)

Sum awsum gai said:
			
		

> At least post what the vids are about or called or something, guys.
> 
> I mean, it's hip-hop, usually. I get that. But artist? Song title? Related artists/songs? Please?
> 
> /hates blindly clicking streaming vids





			
				SNAAAAAAAAKE! said:
			
		

> Stole my thoughts! This thread has too many Yootoob vids, it's slowing down this old computer :{


I'm with you guys. 

While we're at it, could we spoiler tag the yt vids? So that they don't have to be loaded on the page unless we choose to load them?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 22, 2008)

What's next, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? [/Caesar]


----------



## jkingler (Dec 22, 2008)

Et tu, Dabu? 

/tempted to post Lil Cease vids; restrains self


----------



## RICKisBOSS (Dec 24, 2008)

I see this being one of the few threads Imma be active in so what's good...you guys have any must haves of 08 going or should I drop a "I don't care either way about Wayne or the auto tune" before I go on?


----------



## jkingler (Dec 24, 2008)

> "I don't care either way about Wayne or the auto tune"


A good starting point, for sure, as it will come up again...and again...and again...

As for musts of 08, The Mighty Underdogs - The Mighty Underdogs is a good place to start.


----------



## mow (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Cax (Dec 24, 2008)

^Was it good? I'm interested in that pimp.


*Spoiler*: _Inspectah Deck_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwd1GO1kC38&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




So underrated..


----------



## mow (Dec 24, 2008)

it was so unbelievably good that i was honestly speechless. Pimping this hard.

Im finding it incredibly hard to care about Wu-Tang anymore. but ive got to admit Inspectah Deck is killer and that tune was fiyah


----------



## Cax (Dec 24, 2008)

Is it so hard to pimp it hard already to keep me hard? Oh so punny.

Don't make me stab you moe. But yea, Deck is a nut.


----------



## mow (Dec 24, 2008)

i dont know who said it but im quotingthem anyway

_how can hiphop be dead when Wu Tang's forever?_

More like 36 chambers and a few singles.


----------



## Cax (Dec 24, 2008)

Fuck them. Wu Tang forever.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 24, 2008)

Liquid Swords is simply the best.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 24, 2008)

Santa pek said:


> Any Illogical fan?
> Spain launches officialy a bid for organizate World Cup 2018, together with Portugal


If you mean Illogic, then yeah he's one of the best rappers out there imo.


Cax said:


> ^Was it good? I'm interested in that pimp.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Inspectah Deck_
> ...


My favorite Deck verse is on "Above the Clouds" with Gangstarr.  You know its awesome because it's been sampled like 10 times.


mow said:


> i dont know who said it but im quotingthem anyway
> 
> _how can hiphop be dead when Wu Tang's forever?_
> 
> More like 36 chambers and a few singles.



Heh, I said I loved the quote but its more like 36 chambers and a few singles are forever. 

I only meant their group stuff though...and face it people its true.


----------



## King (Dec 24, 2008)

When the hell is _Only Built For Cuban Linx 2_ dropping? D:


----------



## Anavrin224 (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Baub (Dec 24, 2008)

I notice not too long ago that Ghostface Killer made a AMV.The video was for Daytona 500,it had a Speed Racer theme.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPKJZJITZHw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cax (Dec 24, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> My favorite Deck verse is on "Above the Clouds" with Gangstarr.  You know its awesome because it's been sampled like 10 times.
> 
> I only meant their group stuff though...and face it people its true.



Ye gotta love that verse.

But nah mate, all comes down to opinion and taste, and I personally like every Wu album (with 8 diagrams being at the bottom, of course).


----------



## cbent22 (Dec 24, 2008)

King said:


> When the hell is _Only Built For Cuban Linx 2_ dropping? D:


probally around the same time detox comes out...... never 

and wu-tang is G.O.A.T. how can you get better than a group with Meth,GZA,Raekwon, and Deck. very few groups top that


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 24, 2008)

King said:


> When the hell is _Only Built For Cuban Linx 2_ dropping? D:



March      .


----------



## furious styles (Dec 24, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> My favorite Deck verse is on "Above the Clouds" with Gangstarr.  You know its awesome because it's been sampled like 10 times.




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]PxqUHp4YFL4[/YOUTUBE]




such an amazing track. i love guru's verse too. 'experience the best teacher'


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 24, 2008)

*The Mighty Underdogs* is making the Prophet so hard his brain is gasping for oxygen.

\m/ >.< \m/


----------



## Anavrin224 (Dec 24, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> *The Mighty Underdogs* is making the Prophet so hard his brain is gasping for oxygen.
> 
> \m/ >.< \m/



Are you sure that's not just the pot you smoked?

But yes The Mighty Underdogs was a fun listen as I slayed my way through zombies in Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Baub (Dec 24, 2008)

Dj Premier is the man.I didn't know the guy was from Houston.


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 25, 2008)

*Yo if you like to laugh then click this shit:*

"Mr. Carter" spoof

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXWIncZHPXQ[/YOUTUBE]

had me rolling for hours

they get at Freeway at the end


----------



## mow (Dec 25, 2008)

^ 



check out yo.


----------



## Cax (Dec 25, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> *Yo if you like to laugh then click this shit:*
> 
> "Mr. Carter" spoof
> 
> ...



Funny shit.


----------



## King (Dec 25, 2008)

lol i remember watching that a few weeks ago

he can do the jay-z voice AND laugh perfect

so awesome


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 25, 2008)

lol, Jay-Z killed that video.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 25, 2008)

It's actually pretty good, if unpolished.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 25, 2008)

I have to hear that, I'm a sucker for Pink Floyd and Hip-Hop.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 25, 2008)

It's free, so go crazy.


----------



## azuken (Dec 25, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> *Yo if you like to laugh then click this shit:*
> 
> "Mr. Carter" spoof
> 
> ...




This is soooo old. I thought i posted this a while ago.
Funny none the less.


----------



## mow (Dec 26, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's actually pretty good, if unpolished.




cover is fucking sex. coping this.


----------



## mow (Dec 26, 2008)

fucking hell, dert is ducking ace. def ruff round the edges, butstill, even then he's hitting all the right spots


----------



## Anavrin224 (Dec 26, 2008)

I am really like Dert, good choice man thanks!

Here's two groups I was thinking about joining as a guitarist, I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Cax (Dec 26, 2008)

Dert = Fucking great


----------



## Baub (Dec 26, 2008)

I didn't know Outkast sampled a progressive rock band (Focus) until I heard "Wheelz of Steel".


----------



## King (Dec 26, 2008)

Dert?

Looks like someone I'll be checking out.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm still waiting for Frank Zappa samples; you'd think Willie the Pimp would produce much lolz.


----------



## Cax (Dec 27, 2008)

Check it King, Boskov posted a myspace link just up.


----------



## azuken (Dec 28, 2008)

Just a heads up, shad is going to be on Warped Tour. I really hope he comes to the Portland Show. That would make my life.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh fuck, I just might have to go to Warped Tour this year if Shad is gonna make it.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 28, 2008)

That Dert sounds interesting...Man I haven't listened to Pink Floyd in years.


Anyway, can someone tell me what Asheru & Blue Black album has "Soul" on it?


----------



## Baub (Dec 28, 2008)

Soon Come is the album,I have to listen to more of them.


----------



## Cax (Dec 29, 2008)

What ya'll guys keep ya heads up for?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 29, 2008)

I just learned there was a new Roots album...I never heard anything about it.

I haven't listened to it yet but I liked everything else they've done.  Even Game Theory grew on me after a while.


----------



## azuken (Dec 29, 2008)

Rising up was Eh in my opinion. Not their best.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BXvOS_UOCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 30, 2008)

BET's 15 slept on albums
Link removed


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 30, 2008)

I need some new shit to spin.


----------



## mow (Dec 31, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> BET's 15 slept on albums
> this



holy shit, BET got something right? I approve of all except N.E.R.D's _Seeing Sounds_, which sucked ass


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 31, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> BET's 15 slept on albums
> this



Yeah, I either like or am interested in pretty much every album on there.  I can't believe I haven't listened to the new IT album...I need to watch Fox News for a while and get in the right mood for it.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Dec 31, 2008)

i just gotta pop in and say black EVVVILLLLL television

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRAY6EpEzJM[/YOUTUBE]

how has sai not blown up yet? theyve done everything they can to hype the dude up besides release his fuckin album


----------



## kayos (Jan 1, 2009)

mow said:


> holy shit, BET got something right? I approve of all except N.E.R.D's _Seeing Sounds_, which sucked ass



lol, a bit harsh. it wasnt a bad album.
or maybe i just like the production more than you did. because i wont even try to act like the lyrics were good.


----------



## Honzou (Jan 1, 2009)

^ same here, the production was pretty much on point. But Pharell's lyrics suck ass.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 1, 2009)

Actually a nice one this year. Listen to it once and then forget about him till the end of 2009.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 2, 2009)

Can someone hook me up with some Blu tracks? Preferably his and exiles stuff.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 3, 2009)

Masanari said:


> Can someone hook me up with some Blu tracks? Preferably his and exiles stuff.



example

Surprised you don't have Below the Heavens yet.


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 3, 2009)

hey anyone here the  new tribute to dilla yet? i think its a termanology mixtape....


----------



## furious styles (Jan 3, 2009)

cbent22 said:


> hey anyone here the  new tribute to dilla yet? i think its a termanology mixtape....



just another person trying to cash in on a dead man's legacy, mixtape sucks dick imo don't bother.


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 3, 2009)

furious styles said:


> just another person trying to cash in on a dead man's legacy, mixtape sucks dick imo don't bother.



word thats disappointing. i thought term would be dope over dilla beats


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 3, 2009)

Soulja Boy says Nas killed Hip-Hop.

Amazing.


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 4, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Soulja Boy says Nas killed Hip-Hop.
> 
> Amazing.



well of course when you think about it untitled sucked and so did all of nas' previous albums especially illmatic. and soldier boys single marco polo is the epitome of hip hop i can see why soldier boy is sayin that.

and if you hadnt caught on im being VERY sarcastic


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 4, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Soulja Boy says Nas killed Hip-Hop.
> 
> Amazing.



Wow, fail. Then Snoop said this about Soulja Boy.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 4, 2009)

cbent22 said:


> well of course when you think about it untitled sucked and so did all of nas' previous albums especially illmatic. and soldier boys single marco polo is the epitome of hip hop i can see why soldier boy is sayin that.
> 
> and if you hadnt caught on im being VERY sarcastic



I was about two pixels away from negging you.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 4, 2009)

cbent22 said:


> word thats disappointing. i thought term would be dope over dilla beats



maybe i just hate when people try to do stuff with dilla's old tracks. i thought that "and they played dilla..." by charles hamilton was practically sacrilegious .. i just can't handle people spitting uninspired shit over classic music. you wouldn't do a paint by numbers over the mona lisa.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 4, 2009)

furious styles said:


> maybe i just hate when people try to do stuff with dilla's old tracks. i thought that "and they played dilla..." by charles hamilton was practically sacrilegious .. i just can't handle people spitting uninspired shit over classic music. you wouldn't do a paint by numbers over the mona lisa.



I usually agree with this. But I'm gonna have to make an exception for Illa J.


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 4, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Soulja Boy says Nas killed Hip-Hop.
> 
> Amazing.



Lmaaaaaao, Soulja Boy isn't worthy of licking Nas' boots.


----------



## kayos (Jan 4, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Soulja Boy says Nas killed Hip-Hop.
> 
> Amazing.



hmm... I think the kid might be smarter than I gave him credit for.
Three steps to guarantee repeated platinum sales:

1 - Make a catchy song (preferably with popular, yet ridiculous looking dance moves).
2 - Get hated on by established artists.
3 - Generate controversy to keep your name fresh in the press.

Which of these has the kid not done? He's going to be a contemporary classic.
Dont worry though. It will be in the bad way.
Not like ... Nas. More like ... MC Hammer.

Think about it. The last big thing was 50 Cent. He did all of those too.
(In Da Club, anyone?; he then got in beef with pretty much everyone; "I'll quit" revelation)
So has Kanye West for that matter. You could argue he didnt do number two, but a lot of hip hop heads have harshly criticised him, soooo....

It really is the blueprint to getting repeated platinum sales in rap today.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 4, 2009)

Soulja Boy is a marketing genius. 

"Nas fucked up hip-hop like Bush fucked up America"


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 4, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Soulja Boy is a marketing genius.
> 
> "Nas fucked up hip-hop like Bush fucked up America"



It's mo' money, mo' problems all over again.  Gets publicity and money because people want to hear his shit and see if it's better then NaS which brings more problems.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 4, 2009)

What! 

Soulja coming at Nas? for what reason? where's the source?

Also don't sleep on my manz Termanology


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 6, 2009)

ive been cyclin through some old albums lately and i pulled out monkey barz  sean price is so nasty 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTaP724u12s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 6, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Soulja Boy says Nas killed Hip-Hop.



Real talk by Soulja. So much knowledge being dropped at such a young age.


----------



## DeLo (Jan 6, 2009)

Haha Soulja boy is so stupid if he wanted to start controversy he shouldn't have done it with Nas, I just don't see Nas even responding to this. Soulja boy probably does not even realize what Bush has done wrong. Just turns on CNN and sees alll the Bush battering and jumps on the band wagon. Soulja boy is the epitome of ignorance, just another clown that will dissappear with time while Nas' material will endure the test of time with the likes of Pac, Biggie, and Jay z.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N942x7n6ZgA[/YOUTUBE]


I think Wayne just put T.I in his place.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 6, 2009)

Wayne, turn the fucking auto tone off... and that shit wasn't that hard.


----------



## little nin (Jan 6, 2009)

was that supposed to be good?


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jan 6, 2009)

Kameil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N942x7n6ZgA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> I think Wayne just put T.I in his place.



Even *I* know enough to know Wayne is crap.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree too much auto-tune but I thought it was merely plausible.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 6, 2009)

I like waynes beats when he does not rap over others, they are fresh. And that was not to diss T.I.P....Wayne sends shoutouts to t.i. all the time.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 6, 2009)

I acknowledged that he wasn't dissing him it's just that I prefer Wayne's version over the original.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 6, 2009)

I need more hip hop with live instruments.  I have a few well known bands, and some not-so well known, but I certainly would like more.  A combination of electronic and live is is fine; Jazz is fine as well, but something more unique or interesting would also pique my curiosity.  It seems like something I would appreciate right now.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 6, 2009)

Just a second, amigo, I may be able to help here.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd really like that as well I enjoyed Jay Z's I know live performance.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 6, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I need more hip hop with live instruments.  I have a few well known bands, and some not-so well known, but I certainly would like more.  A combination of electronic and live is is fine; Jazz is fine as well, but something more unique or interesting would also pique my curiosity.  It seems like something I would appreciate right now.



Audible Mainframe has a pretty nice instrumental section.  The new Atmosphere album had a live band for all the beats also.

Off the top of my head that's all I've got though...besides obvious stuff like the Roots and Flobots.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 6, 2009)

Catatonik said:


> Just a second, amigo, I may be able to help here.



Most excellent.

I already have LuciDream.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone heard of the artist Boondox?
Pretty sick. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQSHJhxdb1U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 6, 2009)

Love this fucking song. It's so tight, I had to post the DJ Fatality version.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jan 7, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Love this fucking song. It's so tight, I had to post the DJ Fatality version.


----------



## Cax (Jan 7, 2009)

@Boondox; No thanks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 7, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> I wonder's all right.
> I've always been partial to Homecoming, Drunk and Hot Girls and Flashing Lights



Flashing Lights, I can dig that, not to mention Barry Bonds.


----------



## mow (Jan 7, 2009)

I bring you sophisticated jazzy hiphop


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 7, 2009)

You definitely should, I liked that 2nd track a lot.


----------



## Shade (Jan 7, 2009)

What's this talk of Lupe being the lead of a post-punk band called Japanese Cartoons?


----------



## furious styles (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jan 7, 2009)

Cax said:


> @Boondox; No thanks



Why not? 



Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Flashing Lights, I can dig that, not to mention Barry Bonds.



I hate Barry Bonds simply because I cannot stand Lil' Wayne.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 7, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> I hate Barry Bonds simply because I cannot stand Lil' Wayne.



I can tolerate Wayne to an extent. Most of the time, you can't understand a damn word that comes out of his mouth. It's like an asthmatic child with braids and tats all over his body.


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 7, 2009)

lil wayne has some skills but he just might be the most overhyped artist in hip hop history


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jan 7, 2009)

cbent22 said:


> lil wayne has some skills but he just might be the most overhyped artist in hip hop history



Nope, he's "ascended" hip-hop now hasn't he?


----------



## azuken (Jan 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZSW6ISkkfc][/YOUTUBE]


@Masanari: I have the album, but im going to bed, ill up it tommorow and shoot you a pm.


----------



## mow (Jan 8, 2009)

cop it


----------



## King (Jan 8, 2009)

imo Lil Wayne is a little better than he was previously, but all in all, still has the same type of rhymin structure. It's just his choice of words are a little better than previously, but still lack.


----------



## kayos (Jan 8, 2009)

mow said:


> cop it



/co-sign

pleasant listenings await you. the power of hip hop compels you!!


----------



## azuken (Jan 8, 2009)

King said:


> imo Lil Wayne is a little better than he was previously, but all in all, still has the same type of rhymin structure. It's just his choice of words are a little better than previously, but still lack.



How much crack are you smoking? He has consistently gotten worse sense Dedication 2.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 8, 2009)

Anybody else here like Sun Zoo?  I've really been liking his _Can't See the Forest._


----------



## Yosha (Jan 8, 2009)

azuken said:


> @Masanari: I have the album, but im going to bed, ill up it tommorow and shoot you a pm.


Word, thanks.


mow said:


> cop it


Good shit.


King said:


> imo Lil Wayne is a little better than he was previously, but all in all, still has the same type of rhymin structure. It's just his choice of words are a little better than previously, but still lack.


I have to agree he has been getting better when he wants to. Dedication 3 was probably one of his worst works to date, but that track he dropped "ransom" with drake drizzy was sick. Wayne actually impressed me minus the alphabet thing towards the end of the song.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 9, 2009)

^WTF? I guess I'll check it out.


----------



## Cax (Jan 10, 2009)

kayos said:


> /co-sign
> 
> pleasant listenings await you. the power of hip hop compels you!!



/co-co sign


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 10, 2009)

Its out


----------



## Yosha (Jan 10, 2009)

I will be sure to avoid it.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jan 10, 2009)

Is anyone here a fan of the Black Eyed Peas pre-Fergie albums?
I think they're good but I was wondering if anyone else like them...


----------



## mow (Jan 11, 2009)

same here, i just fell on it again and it's fucking ace. def needs a 2nd spin mate

in the meantime i request everyone to stop fapping on lupe/kanye and spin this track to understand what a true mc/track should sound like


----------



## little nin (Jan 11, 2009)

oh jehst, played the vid and was like UK?! 

i still have no jehst


----------



## Cax (Jan 11, 2009)

No Jehst?

Fucking hell dude, hit yourself up, Link removed


----------



## little nin (Jan 11, 2009)

my university pretty much blocks any filesharing site, i have to wait till i get home / external HD , takes the piss >_>


----------



## Cax (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah bro you definetly needa get some Jehst whatever the case, though.


----------



## mow (Jan 11, 2009)

more dope hip hop


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 11, 2009)

I fucking love Guru.  Hopefully people here have heard of Jazzmatazz though.


Anyway, that Jehst was so dope.  I'm oblivious to the UK rap scene outside of The Streets...Apparently I need to catch up.


----------



## azuken (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a new guilty pleasure. Maybe just when im high but this song is pretty funny. And Styles P is decent.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnnFXSj_FfQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## furious styles (Jan 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _masta ace_ 




[YOUTUBE]ExpVH4_TziQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 12, 2009)

furious styles said:


> *Spoiler*: _masta ace_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Always been dope.


----------



## mow (Jan 12, 2009)

hey guys im doing a hiphop radio show right now for the next 3 hours. peep it if you wanna hear some new joints

Dokiz1


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 12, 2009)

mow said:


> hey guys im doing a hiphop radio show right now for the next 3 hours. peep it if you wanna hear some new joints
> 
> Dokiz1



How many Soulja Boy tracks you going to be playing? If the answer is less than 10 then I aint checking for it.


----------



## mow (Jan 12, 2009)

i was planning for 4 but if that's against your religious belief ill play 6


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 12, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> I wonder's all right.
> I've always been partial to Homecoming, Drunk and Hot Girls and Flashing Lights



Bittersweet Poetry was the best.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Jan 12, 2009)

azuken said:


> I have a new guilty pleasure. Maybe just when im high but this song is pretty funny. And Styles P is decent.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnnFXSj_FfQ[/YOUTUBE]



on the real....this song is a must when you sparkin a l in the whip


----------



## Yosha (Jan 12, 2009)

"Doom nominated for best rolled L's." My guilty pleasure as for listenings when I spark tree's, I just bump wu-tang.

I am doing a really good pimp soon so people who are fans of Little Brother or Elzhi stay tuned.


----------



## Midus (Jan 13, 2009)

Question. Never been to a concert before in my life. Kind of weird considering I work at a place that regularly holds concerts and I can get in for free. Whenever I hear about a Hip Hop concert that I'm interested in, its generally too late to do anything about it.

Anyone have a site that tracks concerts and appearances in genera(Clubs and smaller venues)?


----------



## Lamb (Jan 13, 2009)

last.fm does that.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 13, 2009)

last.fm has a rather bitchin' concert listing setup; you find the band you are looking for, and it will list upcoming concerts, where they are and who they are touring with.


----------



## Milly (Jan 13, 2009)

Masanari said:


> I am doing a really good pimp soon so people who are fans of Little Brother or stay tuned.


Cool, hopefully there's gonna be some 9th Wonder production on those tracks that you're gonna pimp out.

I got you on the rep also if you can pull it out.


----------



## mow (Jan 14, 2009)

i bring you fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiyah


----------



## Yosha (Jan 14, 2009)

I need some good jazzy hip hop, so recommend me some artist. Not stuff that everyone knows like nujabes or kero one, but stuff I have not heard yet.


----------



## Fin (Jan 14, 2009)

Make it rain on dem hoes      .


----------



## Yosha (Jan 15, 2009)

hahah look what I stumbled on


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 15, 2009)

Ouch, kris kross make my head thump.

Fucking nineties.


----------



## mow (Jan 15, 2009)

Masanari said:


> I need some good jazzy hip hop, so recommend me some artist. Not stuff that everyone knows like nujabes or kero one, but stuff I have not heard yet.



next week ill be posting a new jazz hop series. ill post the thread links here. =]


----------



## azuken (Jan 16, 2009)

New P.O.S. album, feb 3rd:
)


Im kinda excited


----------



## mow (Jan 16, 2009)

^ im def onna be checking that out

man, this is dope. courtesy of della


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Cax (Jan 16, 2009)

Masanari said:


> hahah look what I stumbled on


----------



## Yosha (Jan 16, 2009)

lol i feel you


mow said:


> next week ill be posting a new jazz hop series. ill post the thread links here. =]


nice, cannot wait.


azuken said:


> New P.O.S. album, feb 3rd:
> )
> 
> 
> Im kinda excited


meh, we will see.
That was weak, budden really needs to stop. Saigon could eat him alive lyrically, but you have a shitload of people who are on buddens dick. I didn't even like budden when he was hot, he seems like trash.


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 16, 2009)

mow said:


> next week ill be posting a new jazz hop series. ill post the thread links here. =]



word.. sounds nice man, do u have any mitsu beats or sound provider stuff?

ps 
it would be greatly appreciated if anyone can pimp me any louis logic they have.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 16, 2009)

Cax said:


> That shit flows for me dude



Didn't Treach from Naughty By Nature write it for them? Because if so, it only makes sense.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 16, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQwQHZ7lQkk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 16, 2009)

Masanari said:


> That was weak, budden really needs to stop. Saigon could eat him alive lyrically, but you have a shitload of people who are on buddens dick. I didn't even like budden when he was hot, he seems like trash.



Not at all weak. How can Saigon eat anyone when he aint even feeding himself? Saigon is the new Joe Budden in that his album is never coming. (What the fuck happened to The Growth?)


----------



## Yosha (Jan 17, 2009)

The money you are making does not always coincide with talent, unfortunately for hip hop. Hell, look at wayne who puts 85% garbage but he is hot as shit...Just because you kill it lyrically does not mean you kill it with records and vice versa. There is so much shit when making a song that has to come together to make it perfect, hooks, lyrics, bridges, chorus, bars, beats etc.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 17, 2009)

Saigon vs Joe Budden?

That shit is sadder then watching washed up fighters trying to make a comeback


----------



## escamoh (Jan 17, 2009)

what is a good album to start with for the following guys:

jurassic 5
mf doom

and anything else you guys reccomend for jazzy hip hop


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 17, 2009)

escamoh said:


> what is a good album to start with for the following guys:
> 
> jurassic 5
> mf doom
> ...



I usually like to start with the first album of any artist I haven't heard yet, so I'd start with either J5's LP or Quality Control.

And then MF Doom's Operation Doomsday.

Oh, and if you don't have *Think Twice* - _The Piano Man_, pick it up.

My favorite album right now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 17, 2009)

20 Most Anticipated Hip-Hop Albums of 2009


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 17, 2009)

^^ detox should be #1 on that list


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 17, 2009)

Still waiting for it as well. 

Dr. Dre's albums do not disappoint.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 17, 2009)

That article was pretty much on point

for me the top ones im looking at is

9. Detox
8. Estatic
7. Blueprint 3
6. Venom
---
5. Good Ass Job
4. The 7th Seal
3. The Relapse
2. TBA
1. LupEND


----------



## Cax (Jan 17, 2009)

Raekwon - 'Only Built 4 Cuban Linx II'

Fuck yea.


----------



## The Killstrike (Jan 17, 2009)

hip hop is the greatest form of music


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 17, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> 20 Most Anticipated Hip-Hop Albums of 2009



15. Saigon - 'The Greatest Story Never Told'

that shit going to be 1 on the 2013 list


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 17, 2009)

UtahCrip said:


> 15. Saigon - 'The Greatest Story Never Told'
> 
> that shit going to be 1 on the 2013 list



Now that I can agree with. 

Speaking of Saigon:


----------



## Cax (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 17, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> 20 Most Anticipated Hip-Hop Albums of 2009



OMG!

I want 1-7 Now!


----------



## Cax (Jan 17, 2009)

MF Grimm or MF DOOM?

I can't decide


----------



## Yosha (Jan 17, 2009)

Grimm, doom is a punk.


----------



## Cax (Jan 18, 2009)

You think doom's a punk? Wassup with that?


----------



## Yosha (Jan 18, 2009)

read grimms interview when he talks on doom and the whole deal with doom hiring an imposter to do his concerts.


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 18, 2009)

Masanari said:


> read grimms interview when he talks on doom and the whole deal with doom hiring an imposter to do his concerts.



yeah but he still makes some fire music


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 18, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> 20 Most Anticipated Hip-Hop Albums of 2009



Jada, Em, Lupe, Raekwon and Kanye

looking forward to the win


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 18, 2009)

Masanari said:


> read grimms interview when he talks on doom and the whole deal with doom hiring an imposter to do his concerts.



DOOM-bots, nub.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 18, 2009)

You obviously have not heard the doom imposter jokes, nub. Doom-bots is for white kids huddled up behind their computers surfing the def jux label for new artist.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 18, 2009)

Masanari said:


> You obviously have not heard the doom imposter jokes, nub. Doom-bots is for white kids huddled up behind their computers surfing the def jux label for new artist.



haha, funny and true. but i still love definitive j


----------



## delirium (Jan 18, 2009)

Is that a Samon avatar I spy?

*edit:*  oh shi-- is that you cheif? Now it makes sense the great taste.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 18, 2009)

Masanari said:


> read grimms interview when he talks on doom and the whole deal with doom hiring an imposter to do his concerts.



I gotta admit, hiring an impostor to do a few live shows is faulty, but that doesn't make Doom any worse of a rapper. The dude is dope, you know that.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 18, 2009)

I really like Sun Zoo's _Can't See the Forest.

_Considering this, is there any one else I should know about?


----------



## delirium (Jan 18, 2009)

What didn't you like about Operation Doomsday? Did you like his Viktor Vaughn stuff?


----------



## furious styles (Jan 18, 2009)

delirium said:


> Is that a Samon avatar I spy?
> 
> *edit:*  oh shi-- is that you cheif? Now it makes sense the great taste.



yes, and yes. 

how you been della?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 18, 2009)

Operation Doomsday and MM..Food were both awesome.

Not to mention Vaudeville Villain and Venomous Villain he did as Viktor Vaughn.

Plus, there was Take Me To Your Leader, which was brilliant.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 18, 2009)

delirium said:


> What didn't you like about Operation Doomsday? Did you like his Viktor Vaughn stuff?


I did not like his flow so much and his vocab seemed to be alright. And, honestly, as much as I love grimm, the beats were not there for me.

Now Viktor Vaughn is different for me, the beats are there and I like his flow. It seems like he is more wordy and his signature monotone voice is developed on it. And yes I like King Geedorah stuff, but not too hot on his mm...food or operation doom. It's all preference.

bloody chain is my favorite and that new doom is fire.


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 19, 2009)

one beer is that fiyahh

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUmZtvXXvgE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Jan 19, 2009)

izzy said:


> I love rap and I think people here already know that from other threads but... one thing I have a problem with, concerning  hip-hop.
> 
> It doesn't affect me the way rock/folk/piano/pop/ballads/almost every other genre has.
> 
> ...



I can relate to just about everything you just said. Hip Hop to me is just a nice sit down and chill-to music. I love a lot of different genres of music, but mostly Rock/Rap/HipHop


----------



## Yosha (Jan 19, 2009)

cbent22 said:


> one beer is that fiyahh
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I don't like that sample at all. Does anyone know what song that is from? I can see sampling it in the beginning then dropping it for the verse, but during the verse it clashes. I know it is a one of his more popular tracks, but I am not feeling it.

zev > mf doom imo

His beats for kmd are the shit, but for his first two solo works they are meh. 


EkibyoGami said:


> I can relate to just about everything you just said. Hip Hop to me is just a nice sit down and chill-to music. I love a lot of different genres of music, but mostly Rock/Rap/HipHop


Quoted a really really old post, but I don't see how Hip Hop cannot be deep. Since poetry is deep then why can Hip Hop not be deep? Saul Williams, mos def, and talib (to name a few) turned their ability to write poetry into emceeing.


----------



## azuken (Jan 19, 2009)

I think Operation Doomsday is still his greatest album. Its an album i can spin from begging to end and i never get tired of it. Thats hard for me to find. So my vote goes for MF Doom - Operation Doomsday.


Also, what do you guys think of this dude:


Im feeling it.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxoUTiN6Rbs[/YOUTUBE]

I almost completely forgot about this beat.

I haven't been this inspired in ages.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 19, 2009)

Masanari said:


> His beats for kmd are the shit, but for his first two solo works they are meh.



That's because Doom's little brother, DJ Subroc, was primarily making the beats for KMD. And in 1993, Subroc was killed in a car accident. That's why Doom went on the down low for a long time before reemerging six years later with Operation Doomsday.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Jan 19, 2009)

anyone fans of blockhead? he mostly produces for Aesop Rock, but i'm a fan of his instrumentals

ignore the video.
[YOUTUBE]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=hlhOIxJ2Z80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaejin (Jan 19, 2009)

So, does anyone listen to Korean hiphop? I've always considered Epik High as a very awesome group.

[YOUTUBE]YnjpWgPLxk0[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]3W8XB-niB0A[/YOUTUBE]




They've been chosen as the best Hiphop group of Korea in 2005/2006/2007/2008.


----------



## Eki (Jan 19, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxoUTiN6Rbs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I almost completely forgot about this beat.
> 
> I haven't been this inspired in ages.



thats a tight beat


----------



## delirium (Jan 19, 2009)

furious styles said:


> yes, and yes.
> 
> how you been della?



I've been out of the loop on this music stuff man. But, I've found that the Japanese are still running shit these days when it comes to Jazz Hop. Haiiro, Michita, Mabanua, Kenichiro, Himuki, Tsunenori. These cats do it.

Also.. for all you beat heads. Check out 45 and Stevo. Mm. Tasty.

What's on the playlist these days, chief?



breakbeat oratory said:


> *Operation Doomsday and MM..Food were both awesome.*
> 
> Not to mention Vaudeville Villain and Venomous Villain he did as Viktor Vaughn.
> 
> Plus, there was Take Me To Your Leader, which was brilliant.



Fuck yeah. Especially OD. My favorite from him.



Masanari said:


> I did not like his flow so much and his vocab seemed to be alright. And, honestly, as much as I love grimm, the beats were not there for me.
> 
> Now Viktor Vaughn is different for me, the beats are there and I like his flow. It seems like he is more wordy and his signature monotone voice is developed on it. And yes I like King Geedorah stuff, but not too hot on his mm...food or operation doom. It's all preference.
> 
> bloody chain is my favorite and that new doom is fire.



Hmm... I gotta admit, when I first heard OD I didn't like it all that much. I just didn't understand it at all. I'd never heard beats done like that before and I couldn't catch what he was saying. Too much compressed slang. After a while though I started to catch the concept of the album but musically and lyrically. The telling of his whole story and why he left and came back how he did. The raps that seem like they never end. The Sade sample. Everything. Been hooked to his music since. But yeah, it's an acquired taste I suppose.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 19, 2009)

crazyklown, if you want some blockhead stuff, I have some sitting on my comp so let me know. I will send it to your pm box.


breakbeat oratory said:


> That's because Doom's little brother, DJ Subroc, was primarily making the beats for KMD. And in 1993, Subroc was killed in a car accident. That's why Doom went on the down low for a long time before reemerging six years later with Operation Doomsday.


I know mf's story. I also know him and subroc bounced beats off one another, as well.


			
				delirium said:
			
		

> Hmm... I gotta admit, when I first heard OD I didn't like it all that much. I just didn't understand it at all. I'd never heard beats done like that before and I couldn't catch what he was saying. Too much compressed slang. After a while though I started to catch the concept of the album but musically and lyrically. The telling of his whole story and why he left and came back how he did. The raps that seem like they never end. The Sade sample. Everything. Been hooked to his music since. But yeah, it's an acquired taste I suppose.


I feel you, I personally like OD better then Mm..food because it actually has a story behind and and means more of something. Like doom said himself, mm...food is just a witty way to talk about foods since each track has to deal with one. I really really like his madvillain collab, probably his best. I mean, madlibs beats are amazing, the man can never go wrong and he delivers like a beat fiend on the collab. Not to mention his lines on every track are sick. "The rest is empty with no brain but the clever nerd/The best emcee with no chain you ever heard."

like you said acquired taste....


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 19, 2009)

BEst korean rapper by far is Tiger JK who use to be in the best duo Drunken Tiger.


----------



## Jaejin (Jan 20, 2009)

^Oh yes, Drunken Tiger haven't heard their stuff in a while @_@


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm feeling very West Coast this month. The spoiler in my sig signifies how classic West Coast Rap is. You really never can get enough of the West Coast.


----------



## azuken (Jan 20, 2009)

Ma$e and Puff Daddy pre 2000 are highly underated. No?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL03THMxea0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## furious styles (Jan 20, 2009)

crazyklown said:


> anyone fans of blockhead? he mostly produces for Aesop Rock, but i'm a fan of his instrumentals



blocky has some god level beats, and to think he does it all on that fossil the ASR-10 ... anyway i've got all his instrumental albums + some rare shit, my personal fave is _downtown science_



delirium said:


> I've been out of the loop on this music stuff man. But, I've found that the Japanese are still running shit these days when it comes to Jazz Hop. Haiiro, Michita, Mabanua, Kenichiro, Himuki, Tsunenori. These cats do it.
> 
> Also.. for all you beat heads. Check out 45 and Stevo. Mm. Tasty.
> 
> What's on the playlist these days, chief?



out of the loop is my middle name(s). i just always find myself studying the classics. not that i'm a luddite, there's some bangin new shit to be found. still i can't help but return to that good old grimy flavor. company flow, cypress hill (black sunday era), the wu (36 era), and control machete have been gracing my stereo as of late.

hopefully i'll be making my own music soon, though


----------



## Yosha (Jan 20, 2009)

azuken said:


> Ma$e and Puff Daddy pre 2000 are highly underated. No?
> 
> 
> > [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL03THMxea0[/YOUTUBE]


Underrated? The mid to late 90s puff daddy was *it*, because of biggie. People ridicule this era of rap, because puff was so dominant and put out nothing with substance(after biggies death). As for ma$e, he was good before bad boy when he was more hardcore on the lyrics.

Has anyone ever noticed how annoying he is? He always ruins a song with him talking or a video with him dancing in it lol


----------



## Honzou (Jan 20, 2009)

*Masanari*, are you talking about Puffy? I can't stand him, even when Biggie was around, all that yapping he did in the background. Even now all of the artists off next selection and his other labels have him in a song whispering and shit. It's very annoying.

Mase fell off after Children of the Corn went their separate ways. That's when he had all the grimey lyrics about killing and stuff, but then when he got signed with Puffy he had to come with all the nice "ballin" lyrics of Bad Boy. But then he left again, but when he got picked back up by 50 he had to go back to the killing shit like G-unit does. But IMO everytime he had to switch up his style he lost alot of quality in his lyrics.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 20, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> I'm feeling very West Coast this month. The spoiler in my sig signifies how classic West Coast Rap is. You really never can get enough of the West Coast.



Whenever I see your sig I think of Samuel L. Jackson.


----------



## Zephos (Jan 20, 2009)

azuken said:


> Ma$e and Puff Daddy pre 2000 are highly underated. No?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL03THMxea0[/YOUTUBE]



Your kidding right.


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 20, 2009)

diddy could possibly be the biggest scumbag in hip hop's history.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 20, 2009)

the original is about 10000000000000000000000000000000x better


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 20, 2009)

LeathaFace said:


> Whenever I see your sig I think of Samuel L. Jackson.



 Pulp Fiction had to be one of his best, if not his best movie. 

Other than that, I have uploaded a new video. So far, I haven't seen this on Youtube, so I decided to upload it myself. 

The Firm - Firm Family


----------



## Eki (Jan 20, 2009)

Has anyone heard of CunninLynguists?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVhWn0H6PaY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

^ yeah, I posted a thread of them couple of 40 pages back


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 20, 2009)

I liked Will Rap for Food but I haven't tried anything else by them.


azuken said:


> Ma$e and Puff Daddy pre 2000 are highly underated. No?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL03THMxea0[/YOUTUBE]


I've always believed that Diddy is famous solely for standing in the background saying "Yeah," while Biggie actually rapped well.

He's a good business man though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 20, 2009)

I still spin A Piece of Strange, that's had longevity with me.


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 20, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> Has anyone heard of CunninLynguists?



Cunninlyguist are fuckin dope. dirty acres is still on rotation in the car disc player


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 20, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Pulp Fiction had to be one of his best, if not his best movie.
> 
> Other than that, I have uploaded a new video. So far, I haven't seen this on Youtube, so I decided to upload it myself.
> 
> The Firm - Firm Family


----------



## Cax (Jan 21, 2009)

Children of the corn - would've/could've been one of the best rap groups ever if it was still in existance. Back then, Cam'ron AND Mase were fire.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 21, 2009)

mow said:


> could you please give me this in Mediafire? MU is a bit of a bitch for me lately



Ugh seconded. Would love to listen but MU keeps timing out


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Jan 21, 2009)

cbent22 said:


> diddy could possibly be the biggest scumbag in hip hop's history.



HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL NOOOOOOOOO

you realize, without diddy, biggie prob. would never have become what he did.

that fact alone erases his many, many mistakes and flaws.

not to mention, in terms of scumbags you got fools like dipset, dame dash, benzino, g-unit etc.  fools who are just straight up dirty and no one fucks with them no more, even if they had a couple hot tracks.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 21, 2009)

mow said:


> could you please give me this in Mediafire? MU is a bit of a bitch for me lately





Voynich said:


> Ugh seconded. Would love to listen but MU keeps timing out


Check your pm box.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 21, 2009)

Masanari said:


> Check your pm box.



Much love dear <3  *repped*


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 21, 2009)

crazyklown said:


> HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL NOOOOOOOOO
> 
> you realize, without diddy, biggie prob. would never have become what he did.
> 
> ...



Yeah diddy put Big on but he has also used countless artist to make a quick buck and then just throws them away when he makes his cash. 

ex loon, dream, shine, mario winans, lox, da band  ect.

Edit: Masanari could you me send me that album too. it sounds pretty dope.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 21, 2009)

Re-Route drops today.

Just a remix album, but most definitely something I've been looking forward to.

Fuck yeah Panacea.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 21, 2009)

Masanari could you me send me that album as well?

edit: nvm it works now


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 21, 2009)

started listening to Immortal Technique today, Dance with the Devil and Internal Bleeding is fuckin' epic.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 21, 2009)

crazyklown said:


> peep industrial revolution, cause of death, the poverty of philosophy, pretty much all of revolutionary vol. 2.



Thnx a lot, will do.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jan 21, 2009)

Honestly if it wasnt for Puffy, a lot of rappers probably would have been unheard of but most of them put out there best shit after they left badboy too though lol


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Jan 22, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Thnx a lot, will do.



Let me add Angel of Death
dope as hell man.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9VsZqU0Z9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 22, 2009)

Sick beats in this track.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 22, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> started listening to Immortal Technique today, Dance with the Devil and Internal Bleeding is fuckin' epic.



Coincidentally and I read this post I'm listening to the song. I started learning 'Love Song' (the beat to 'Dance With the Devil'), but it's just a tad bit too difficult for me right now.

I've been neglecting my hip hop. I'm ashamed. I need to start listening to some Lupe mixtapes and get back into it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Sick beats in this track.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2009)

Never been in here before. Just wanted to share a song and get some opinions. All critiques are welcome.

Thanks in advance for listening.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEFIElineGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 24, 2009)

*New Slaughterhouse Track*

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1g7fK0nX80[/Youtube]

A remix to a Joell & Budden's recent track move on wit new verses from Royce & Crooked. As usual all 4 of them body this song. If I wasn't hearing them I'd think they were too good to be true. 

Also they did a interview(minus Crooked) with DJ Kay Slay & freestyled around the end of it. Dope as hell, this is the freestyle alone though.

Link removed


----------



## 64palms (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh hay, I thought you guys might like this.
[YOUTUBE]4LtYaCm5njY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## little nin (Jan 24, 2009)

^ , i like the beat 

@ cyphon, liked the beat, was nice, just at the begining i thought the flow was abit dodgey, remind me of jin


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2009)

little nin said:


> @ cyphon, liked the beat, was nice, just at the begining i thought the flow was abit dodgey, remind me of jin



Thanks for listening and commenting.

Just now getting back into it after awhile. So hopefully I will get more up with some better showings. 

Hey, Jin did okay for himself........... minus his actual CD


----------



## mow (Jan 24, 2009)

Cyphon; i loved it. _loved_ it mate.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2009)

mow said:


> Cyphon; i loved it. _loved_ it mate.



Really? 

Thanks. I appreciate you taking the time to listen and comment

Moving to the new paga....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEFIElineGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 24, 2009)

good               flow


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2009)

LeathaFace said:


> A remix to a Joell & Budden's recent track move on wit new verses from Royce & Crooked. As usual all 4 of them body this song. If I wasn't hearing them I'd think they were too good to be true.



This is by far the hottest song I have heard in a good while. I am lovin the beat.



typhoon72 said:


> good               flow



Thanks for listening and commentin.


----------



## azuken (Jan 24, 2009)

Just saw this video for the first time. Love what Andre is wearing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEyP_IGv9I4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't care what the fuck you say. Something about this video with Biggie in it makes it so motherfucking gangster. 

What's Beef


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2009)

Just put up a preview for another one. Lemme know whatcha think.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp7QF6SEzuI[/YOUTUBE]

Probably will buy a mic soon and make it legit


----------



## beads (Jan 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]5M8v0caE__8[/YOUTUBE]
This song gets me so pumped.


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 24, 2009)

hey anybody in here listen to Blu. I just heard his stuff a couple of days ago and i think he dope... ive only heard his jonson and johnsom=n alum with mainframe but i heard below the heavens is classic... what do yall think??


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxLzGvDKN_U[/YOUTUBE]

Going to see Notorious in a bit.

Video unrelated.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 24, 2009)

Tell us how it is in the end. I'm hoping to see it soon.


----------



## little nin (Jan 24, 2009)

Cyphon said:


> Thanks for listening and commenting.
> 
> Just now getting back into it after awhile. So hopefully I will get more up with some better showings.
> 
> Hey, Jin did okay for himself........... minus his actual CD



i meant the jin thing as a compliment 

about Blu, below the heavens is a MUST if want to hear som of his truly great stuff


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2009)

little nin said:


> i meant the jin thing as a compliment



I kind of thought so. I was just taking a shot at Jin 

Have you had a chance to check out my 2nd one yet?


----------



## little nin (Jan 24, 2009)

just listened to the 2nd one, now that was niiice, really liked the beat too, good message in there too


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks man. I appreciate it.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 24, 2009)

Damn.

Good fucking movie. Had me on the verge of tears.

They did a good job of showing that his feud with Pac was more fan-hype over a misunderstanding rather than a real east coast vs. west coast beef.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Cyphon said:


> Just put up a preview for another one. Lemme know whatcha think.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp7QF6SEzuI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Probably will buy a mic soon and make it legit



murked it. Your the first person ive heard in a while who can just ride a beat and kill it. Like Rakim and Kool G and Fabolous (sometimes)

edit: I didnt even see that Rakim vid above, haha

You guys gotta listen to Mister Mister. He got a wak name but he can spit 4real.


Mista Mista - Why Can’t We Change


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 25, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> murked it. Your the first person ive heard in a while who can just ride a beat and kill it. Like Rakim and Kool G and Fabolous (sometimes)



Wow. Those are quite the names you have labeled me with. Big thanks to that and takin the time out to listen.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 25, 2009)

Song preview number 3

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2MG5eAgd8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cax (Jan 25, 2009)

Cyphon - The rapper is you?

Mate, skill. Flow, lyrics, good shit.


----------



## mow (Jan 25, 2009)

cbent22 said:


> hey anybody in here listen to Blu. I just heard his stuff a couple of days ago and i think he dope... ive only heard his jonson and johnsom=n alum with mainframe but i heard below the heavens is classic... what do yall think??



blu is the fucking king yo. all those cock suckers riding the lupe cock train need to hop off it and listen to how proper hiphop needs to be done. blu & Exile's _Below The Heavens _is one of the best hiphop records of all time. no lie in that man's fire, no lie.


----------



## sel (Jan 25, 2009)

Blu & Exile are the shit man <3

And Cyphon mate, that's some bloody tight stuff right there.


----------



## Skylark (Jan 25, 2009)

Meh. Flame me or whatever but my liking- for mainstream stuff is gone.

I like Blu & Exile. But, I also like stuff like OJ Da Juiceman's Culinary Art School. Or Gucci Mane's The Movie. About Gucci; people tend to dislike him very much saying how horrible he is.. I gotta admit when I first listened to him, I thought he was a "lame- Jeezy rip-off" but when I continued to listen to him, I saw that Gucci had his own unique qualities. Everyone it's own taste, right?

I also like Wale's "Mixtape about nothing." or B.o.B's "Who the **** is B.o.B." and Cassidy's Back To The Problem. I highly suggest those two mixtapes for everyone who doesn't know/listen to them yet. Believe me, it's good. Lil' Wayne and such are nothing to me, you might ask: Why? Mainly, cause he went down since the Carter III. He sounds as if he doesn't know what he's doing at the moment. Dedication 3 was horrible. I even see Curren$y(Wayne's protege) over Weezy himself. Clipse's Till The Casket Drops or Hell Hath No Fury is one of my favourite albums/mixtapes ever though.


----------



## mow (Jan 25, 2009)

heh i just d/led some 20 minutes ago Wale's mixtape and thoroughly enjoying it


----------



## Skylark (Jan 25, 2009)

mow said:


> heh i just d/led some 20 minutes ago Wale's mixtape and thoroughly enjoying it



"The Cliche" is actually a good song. But I like it's original version by Wale himself only more: "Nike Boots."


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 25, 2009)

Cax said:


> Cyphon - The rapper is you?
> 
> Mate, skill. Flow, lyrics, good shit.



Yeah, it is me.

Thanks for listening and commenting 



Baldr said:


> And Cyphon mate, that's some bloody tight stuff right there.



Thank you.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## LovesToSpooge (Jan 25, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymxrbEyqCbQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cax (Jan 25, 2009)

Get some more shit up Cyphon, you can seriously ride a beat like it's nothin.


----------



## beads (Jan 25, 2009)

Cyphon, your shit is sick.


mow said:


> blu is the fucking king yo. all those cock suckers riding the lupe cock train need to hop off it and listen to how proper hiphop needs to be done. blu & Exile's _Below The Heavens _is one of the best hiphop records of all time. no lie in that man's fire, no lie.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 25, 2009)

Cax said:


> Get some more shit up Cyphon, you can seriously ride a beat like it's nothin.



Thanks. I will try and get some more stuff up soon. 



beads said:


> Cyphon, your shit is sick.



Thanks.



> I would appreciate someone throwing a DL link my way.





Not a direct link, but this site can convert youtube videos into MP3 if you wanna try that.


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 25, 2009)

well i downloaded below the heavens today and gave it quite a few plays. its definitely a solid album great beats and great rhymes.


----------



## azuken (Jan 26, 2009)

classic


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2009)

New sample #4. As always, all comments welcome.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej1M1TL0eN8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Jan 26, 2009)

blue is lucky exile let his flow grace his beats.


----------



## beads (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry Cyphon, this guy has you beat:
[YOUTUBE]wEYNo1p6aD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2009)

beads said:


> Sorry Cyphon, this guy has you beat:
> [YOUTUBE]wEYNo1p6aD0[/YOUTUBE]





**


----------



## Cax (Jan 26, 2009)

Good shit Cyphon


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 26, 2009)

They say i got it all wrong but they aint listenin right . Sick. I need moar cyphon, put out a free mixtape on myspace or somethin!
-----


not cool kanye


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2009)

Cax said:


> Good shit Cyphon



Thanks.



typhoon72 said:


> They say i got it all wrong but they aint listenin right . Sick. I need moar cyphon, put out a free mixtape on myspace or somethin!



Thanks.

I still need to get a mic and then stuff should be coming way quicker. A few years back I had a whole bunch of material but it is pretty outdated at this point.

I will try to keep bringing some stuff though and hopefully get the mic soon.


----------



## beads (Jan 27, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> They say i got it all wrong but they aint listenin right . Sick. I need moar cyphon, put out a free mixtape on myspace or somethin!
> -----
> 
> 
> not cool kanye



Oh dear. What has he done this time.


----------



## mow (Jan 27, 2009)

The body count this Exile beat is causing is ridiculous

Link removed


----------



## mow (Jan 27, 2009)

STOP WHATEVER THE FUCK YOU ARE DOING

NEW BROTHER ALI LEAKED

EDIT: 



cop it, knee-grows


----------



## Honzou (Jan 27, 2009)

ooof, I'm Dl'ing now^^


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks moe! you just made my day even better


----------



## speedstar (Jan 27, 2009)

mow said:


> blu is the fucking king yo. all those cock suckers riding the lupe cock train need to hop off it and listen to how proper hiphop needs to be done. blu & Exile's _Below The Heavens _is one of the best hiphop records of all time. no lie in that man's fire, no lie.


----------



## Milly (Jan 27, 2009)

Pennies- The Cool Kids OFFICIAL Music Video


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not feeling The Cool Kids, man. I guess they're aight, but I can honestly see them turning into a fad quick.

None of their shit is too impressive.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 27, 2009)

there beats and production is amazing but there skills are kinda lacking. I listen to em and all but more for the beats


----------



## Yosha (Jan 27, 2009)

Their production is ill, their rhymes are not so much. As much as I listen to their music and watch them, they seem to be wanting to be Run DMC too much. However, now they seem to be dropping that style.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 27, 2009)

that song in the vid is the lead song on NBA 2K9 i like this one


----------



## Yosha (Jan 27, 2009)

speedstar said:


> Hey, what do you have against Lupe... is he not rapping to your liking?
> 
> He's my fav but I'm not riding his cock.
> 
> EDIT: I just listened to the song you posted.  It's ok.  You think this "king's" song is a lot better than Lupe's songs??


It is more then ok, I can drop you some more tracks that shit on lupe's.


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 27, 2009)

i saw the cool kids when they opened for q-tip they rocked some songs and had the crowd going for some of their set but after a while all their tracks started sound like the that played before it.

*Edit*- Moe that exile beat is pure fire man...


----------



## beads (Jan 27, 2009)

Below the Heavens is the shit.


----------



## speedstar (Jan 27, 2009)

Masanari said:


> It is more then ok, I can drop you some more tracks that shit on lupe's.



Please do. I need to hear wordplay, lyrics, concepts, extended metaphors, similies, and songs that shit on Lupe's. Whenever your ready.

P.S. FnF UP


----------



## beads (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree with most of the people here, the beats are good for the Cool Kids, but their raps are kinda boring.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 27, 2009)

speedstar said:


> Please do. I need to hear wordplay, lyrics, concepts, extended metaphors, similies, and songs that shit on Lupe's. Whenever your ready.
> 
> P.S. FnF UP



FNF UP 

I ain't trying to ride Lupe's dick. This dude just seems to have that "everybody likes him too much so im gonna hate him" type of attitude.


----------



## azuken (Jan 27, 2009)

1 week till new P.O.S. drops. Has it leaked?

Im a little scared.

Also seeing P.O.S. on the 7th of Feb. Always a good live performance.


Edit: Mow just dosent like him. Dont go off being a bunch of fucking ass holes about it. I bet you like something I dont like, but im not going to bash you for it.


----------



## azuken (Jan 27, 2009)

beads said:


> I agree with most of the people here, the beats are good for the Cool Kids, but their raps are kinda boring.



WHAT????

Their raps are so animated and off the wall crazy.

I can build a sand castle without bringing a pale,
And go cat fish fish and then come up with a whale,
But but you know what that was easy as hell,
Well maybe not the line about me catching a whale,
But if I did it then it's noting and I did it as well,
Probably easy as it is to move slow for a snail,


----------



## furious styles (Jan 28, 2009)

haha, i'll be there .. once again. i live 10 minutes away ...


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 28, 2009)

azuken said:


> WHAT????
> 
> Their raps are so animated and off the wall crazy.
> 
> ...



Animated and Crazy =/= Good


----------



## Yosha (Jan 28, 2009)

LeathaFace said:


> FNF UP
> 
> I ain't trying to ride Lupe's dick. This dude just seems to have that "everybody likes him too much so im gonna hate him" type of attitude.


Kid, you are talking to somebody who defends tupacs greatness in every thread possible, so I don't hate him but blu > lupe all day. Sorry I don't like him too much and I don't see his hype. Assertions are awesome though


----------



## mow (Jan 28, 2009)

LeathaFace said:


> FNF UP
> 
> I ain't trying to ride Lupe's dick. This dude just seems to have that "everybody likes him too much so I'm gonna hate him" type of attitude.



that logic is retarded. I love a tribe called quest. everyone and their mother loves ATCQ. I'm not going to hate them just cause other people like them. don't used stupidity in a discussion please. I simply dislike Lupe becuase he sincerely believes he is the best thing to ever to happen to hip hop, when he only has 2 albums, one of which (his first) his half baked as fuck, his sophomore effort is merely decent as best, and then he goes around whining about how he is so good, and how people aren't showing him enough love that he plans to quit hip hop becuase of that. it all spells "cunt" in  big black letters. 

You're supposed to do music becuase you love it, not because of the fans. fuck the fans, fuck the popularity. i can name you 100 different musicians who never got the amount of love they deserved, but they still went and did their thing and by god they did with more heart and soul than that lil wanker ever could.

the same goes for Kanye


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 28, 2009)

@Masanari - I can respect that. Although I prefer Lupe, Blu is definitely dope.

@Moe - Retarded as it is, there are indeed people like that. And WTF though, did I address you at all? I was talking about Masa. But to go against what you said, he's stated many time that he doesn't want to be looked as the greatest of all time, because he isn't. And that he's going to retire because he doesn't care for the industry. He'll still tour & do new songs live, but he won't record anymore is what I've been lead to believe, I'll have to look over some interviews later.

So anybody else waiting for Till The Casket Drops?


----------



## azuken (Jan 28, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Animated and Crazy =/= Good



Im not saying they are good...... Although i like them. He said boring, and i feel they are far from boring.


----------



## speedstar (Jan 28, 2009)

mow said:


> that logic is retarded. I love a tribe called quest. everyone and their mother loves ATCQ. I'm not going to hate them just cause other people like them. don't used stupidity in a discussion please. I simply dislike Lupe becuase he sincerely believes he is the best thing to ever to happen to hip hop, when he only has 2 albums, one of which (his first) his half baked as fuck, his sophomore effort is merely decent as best, and then he goes around whining about how he is so good, and how people aren't showing him enough love that he plans to quit hip hop becuase of that. it all spells "cunt" in  big black letters.
> 
> You're supposed to do music becuase you love it, not because of the fans. fuck the fans, fuck the popularity. i can name you 100 different musicians who never got the amount of love they deserved, but they still went and did their thing and by god they did with more heart and soul than that lil wanker ever could.
> 
> the same goes for Kanye



Wth are you talking about? Lupe is humble as fuck. He doesn't whine about how good he is(In an interview he said that he does't even consider himself that good). He loves doing music.  If you were a true fan of his then you would know that he only wanted to do 3 albums before he even got into the industry. He doesn't like how the industry is run. He is still going to do music even after he retires. Your just a hater.  FnF UP AND AWAY.


----------



## delirium (Jan 28, 2009)

I gotta admit though, Lupe knows his west coast. Spice 1 is the shit.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 28, 2009)

Lol there's so much hate goin on in here. Be happy for the time that he is releasing music, it's actually good & not on that Ron Brownz jumping out the window shit. And moe I just want to know what arrogance are you speaking of. Just hit me with a good example & I'll be fine. Besides who says he doesn't put his heart into his music?  I refuse to believe that with how dope The Cool, F&L, & his series of Fahrenheit 1/15 mixtapes turned out. You don't make shit that consistent by just forcing it out.


----------



## Honzou (Jan 28, 2009)

lol, I remember all the comotion this Lupe shit caused. He came off as such a bitch to me I can barely stand him anymore. There is no reason for a person to act that way at all.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 28, 2009)

didnt know Lupe was such a bastard

kinda wish i didnt
Lupe aint even his real name


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 28, 2009)

​


----------



## delirium (Jan 28, 2009)

I woke up this morning to The Low End Theory playing on my iHome.

I knew it was going to be a good day.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 28, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> ​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 28, 2009)

Another one of my favorites.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 28, 2009)

Lupe fiasco fanboys are the worst, I just read his definition on urban dictionary which reassured me.


----------



## itachi0982 (Jan 28, 2009)

a tribe called quest=one of the best groups ever


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok so those who don't like Lupe is based on other shit besides his beautiful music? I'm cool with that as long as u guyz aren't bashing his marvelous work. The guy is my fav rapper because I've basically broken down all his tracks from his mixtapes and albums and dude just drops classic after classic. He's a Fucking Beast when it comes to music and anyone who wants to deny it is crazeh! 

Blu better than Lupe? wtf? Stop It! Blu had Below the Heavens which I'll say is better than Lupe's The Cool but don't get too far ahead of your self. Lupe has way more better tracks than Blu.


----------



## Skylark (Jan 28, 2009)

Lupe' had it's time and had a amazing amount of talent. However, my own opinion is that people like Crooked I and even the not-so famous: "MF DOOM" are better then Fiasco.


----------



## speedstar (Jan 28, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Ok so those who don't like Lupe is based on other shit besides his beautiful music? I'm cool with that as long as u guyz aren't bashing his marvelous work. The guy is my fav rapper because I've basically broken down all his tracks from his mixtapes and albums and dude just drops classic after classic. He's a Fucking Beast when it comes to music and anyone who wants to deny it is crazeh!
> 
> Blu better than Lupe? wtf? Stop It! Blu had Below the Heavens which I'll say is better than Lupe's The Cool but don't get too far ahead of your self. Lupe has way more better tracks than Blu.



I agree for the most part. Keep speaking the truth.


----------



## azuken (Jan 28, 2009)

delirium said:


> I woke up this morning to The Low End Theory playing on my iHome.
> 
> I knew it was going to be a good day.



I woke up to Nujabes. It was a good day.

Edit: Im about to never come to this thread. Its always lupe bashing.

Try something different, Give this a spin:


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Jan 28, 2009)

azuken said:


> I woke up to Nujabes. It was a good day.
> 
> Edit: Im about to never come to this thread. Its always lupe bashing.
> 
> Try something different, Give this a spin:


----------



## little nin (Jan 28, 2009)

nice to see people admitting that below the heavens is better than the cool


----------



## speedstar (Jan 28, 2009)

little nin said:


> nice to see people admitting that below the heavens is better than the cool



The Cool probably went over their heads and Below the Heavens was easier to understand. Too bad they didn't admit that.


----------



## azuken (Jan 28, 2009)

speedstar said:


> The Cool probably went over their heads and Below the Heavens was easier to understand. Too bad they didn't admit that.



I want some of the crack your smoking....

I love love love lupe, but 

Below the Heavens > The cool.


----------



## little nin (Jan 28, 2009)

speedstar said:


> The Cool probably went over their heads and Below the Heavens was easier to understand. Too bad they didn't admit that.



...my response is pretty much the same as azuken, but below the heavens was the best of 08 for me and i've always said that too.


----------



## speedstar (Jan 28, 2009)

azuken said:


> I want some of the crack your smoking....
> 
> I love love love lupe, but
> 
> Below the Heavens > The cool.



Below the Heavens was good.
*hands over the crack*  Ok you may feel that way.  Do you feel though that Below the Heavens was harder to understand?


----------



## speedstar (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm done with this debate between Lupe and Blu. You can like one or the other or both, I don't care.  But if someone like Moe, for example, wants to bash Lupe then I'm going to have to respond, it's only fair.  It's whatever though.

How bout that Asher Roth and Charles Hamilton, they're a breath of fresh air aye?


----------



## furious styles (Jan 28, 2009)

lol @ where this thread has gone the last few pages


----------



## azuken (Jan 28, 2009)

speedstar said:


> Below the Heavens was good.
> *hands over the crack*  Ok you may feel that way.  Do you feel though that Below the Heavens was harder to understand?



No, I knew what lupe was talking about. He explained it all at his show i went to and numerous interviews ive read.


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 28, 2009)

furious styles said:


> lol @ where this thread has gone the last few pages



haha yeah its funny to see people arguing over two artist who have very different styles.


----------



## speedstar (Jan 28, 2009)

azuken said:


> No, I knew what lupe was talking about. He explained it all at his show i went to and numerous interviews ive read.



I was talkin about individual songs(basicly the intricate lyrics and the double meanings behind them) like Gotta Eat and Go Go Gadget Flow and Dumb it Down(to name a few). 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I would have asked you more questions but no, I knew what you were talking about.




It's time to talk about a new artist now guys. Any other artist's name would bring a breath of fresh air like certs.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 28, 2009)

speedstar said:


> The Cool probably went over their heads and Below the Heavens was easier to understand. Too bad they didn't admit that.


Stop posting in this thread, all you have done is keep going and going with this argument. And let me be the first to say that every Lupe fanboy says that people cannot understand his lyrics because they are too deep. Please, look at nearly any underground artist and their lyrics are as deep. So stop.

Here is one for you MF DOOM > Lupe, and I don't even like him that much.

Anyone excited for One be lo's new album?


----------



## speedstar (Jan 28, 2009)

Masanari said:


> Stop posting in this thread, all you have done is keep going and going with this argument. And let me be the first to say that every Lupe fanboy says that people cannot understand his lyrics because they are too deep. Please, look at nearly any underground artist and their lyrics are as deep. So stop.
> 
> Here is one for you MF DOOM > Lupe, and I don't even like him that much.
> 
> Anyone excited for One be lo's new album?



Well atleast all my posts were relavent and had good points.

And this post of yours isn't continuing with the argument right...



Oh and this is coming form the person who says that Lupe fanboys are the worst because urban dictionary told them so.

If you read one of my recent posts then you will see that I said I was done talking about the argument. Smartguy.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 28, 2009)

Aesop is harder to understand, so he is deeper and has more double meanings and should be our nation's poet laureate. Also, he is clearly better than Lupe. Right?

Right?


----------



## delirium (Jan 28, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Aesop is harder to understand, so he is deeper and has more double meanings and should be our nation's poet laureate. Also, he is clearly better than Lupe. Right?
> 
> Right?



WRONG

your boy soljah boy got em all on lock


----------



## furious styles (Jan 28, 2009)

delirium said:


> WRONG
> 
> your boy soljah boy got em all on lock



yea boi tellem

dis cat lupay juss try'na be white wit his skateboards and shit

and dis cat aysop is some white dude that reads 2 many dictionarys and books and shit. I CANNA EVEN UNDASTAND DIS FOOL!!1


----------



## speedstar (Jan 28, 2009)

delirium said:


> WRONG
> 
> your boy soljah boy got em all on lock



Yoooooouh got it


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 29, 2009)

Looking for a good instrumental album.. suggestions?


----------



## Yosha (Jan 29, 2009)

Anything Dilla or Madlib, if you don't already have that.

Samon Kawamura - Unfold
Sabac - Sabacolypse (instrumentals)
Elaquent - After midnight

I could go on.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 29, 2009)

From my most recent spins, the new Woodblue and edIT are both sick. I'd rec the edIT more strongly, though.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 29, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> Looking for a good instrumental album.. suggestions?



any album by Blockhead.

or samon kawamura. *points at avatar*

or about a hundred others, some of which i'm sure you've heard of.


----------



## superattackpea (Jan 29, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> Looking for a good instrumental album.. suggestions?



Battles 

I'm especially a fan of leyendecker, which they don't seem to have up currently.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 29, 2009)

little nin said:


> ...my response is pretty much the same as azuken, but below the heavens was the best of 08 for me and i've always said that too.



The Cool was '07.  If that's what you were talking about but that whole discussion is over anyways. Again I ask, anyone waiting on Till The Casket Drops?


----------



## furious styles (Jan 29, 2009)

LeathaFace said:


> The Cool was '07.  If that's what you were talking about but that whole discussion is over anyways. Again I ask, anyone waiting on Till The Casket Drops?



i will probably peep it out because i enjoyed portions of their first two albums. 

right now the only thing that comes to mind in terms of "waiting for" is Depart from Me


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 29, 2009)

Started working on a new song, here is vs 1.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Br59VxLs28g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Jan 29, 2009)

How long have you been mcing?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 29, 2009)

Since like 03'.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 29, 2009)

Cyphon said:


> Since like 03'.



you've seriously got some cadence. once i get my MPC i'll hook you up with a couple bangers.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 29, 2009)

furious styles said:


> you've seriously got some cadence. once i get my MPC i'll hook you up with a couple bangers.



Thanks. I will be glad to get some more beats. I am constantly looking for new material.


----------



## delirium (Jan 29, 2009)

NEW CRADLE


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Jan 29, 2009)

furious styles said:


> any album by Blockhead.



this.

pretty much any artists from the label Ninja Tune.

DJ Shadow is crack too, Entroducing is a great album.


----------



## mow (Jan 29, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> Looking for a good instrumental album.. suggestions?


----------



## furious styles (Jan 29, 2009)

^ i'm getting that based on the album artwork alone






and moejo's rec, of course


----------



## mow (Jan 29, 2009)

direct all love @ della


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 29, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> Looking for a good instrumental album.. suggestions?



any of the beat konducta's and you can also check out 0h No- Dr No's experiment


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 29, 2009)

I've got Dr No's Oxperiment, was brilliant. Am getting to all the recs, thanks people.


----------



## little nin (Jan 29, 2009)

^ there's also any of flying lotus' albums, which are always worth a listen. BSBD - Late night cinema is nice too


----------



## Yosha (Jan 30, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what homeboy is doing to nas at 1:06-1:10?


----------



## jkingler (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like he was planning to pull a Titsworth.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 30, 2009)

I heard he was wiping water off of him that somebody from the crow threw.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah, someone did throw stuff at Nas around 0:47, so it would make sense.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 30, 2009)

I mean, I kind of see that and saw that before, but the way he rubbed him was like sensual lol


----------



## furious styles (Jan 30, 2009)

Masanari said:


> I mean, I kind of see that and saw that before, but the way he rubbed him was like sensual lol



lmao i thought that too 

check out what i found; rare track from ghostface. it's the original extended mix of the interlude track "barbershop" from the fucking untouchable classic Fishscale. the beat is an all time banger. Download Link


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Lupe Fiasco is Character Approved watch the vid.

Part 1: (about 50 secs)
mutsumix

Part 2: (4:30)
mutsumix


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 31, 2009)

Wasn't planning on two Lupe related posts back to back but whatever.

 Lupe Fiasco's LupEND "Cancelled Until Further Notice

*Due to circumstances beyond my control…the album roll out has changed radically…LUPE.N.D. has been postponed indefinitely!!!

As a matter of fact consider it cancelled until further notice!!!

Sorry Guys & Gals!!!!…the rumor mill and bitch ass cowards are going to have a field day with this one!!!…I’ll just keep quiet about the actual reasoning so everybody can put their very special two cents in…

OK..so what now???

Actually an album is still coming in June…Thats Right!!!…Drum Roll Please…

“THE GREAT AMERICAN RAP ALBUM”

Yeah thats the new title…

want the tracklist?

ok…

1. Song #1
2. Song #2
3. Song #3
4. Song #4
5. Song #5
6. Song #6
7. Song #7
8. Song #8
9. Song #9
10. Song #10
11. The Greatest Rap Song Ever Made

No B.S.

See ya’ll in June and again in December and again next June…

LupE.N.D. right after that…when the liberation comes!!!…

also JAPANESE CARTOON “IN THE JAWS OF THE LORDS OF DEATH” drops the same day as “THE GREAT AMERICAN RAP ALBUM”…Matthew Santos this spring…oh yeah…FNF UP!!!

I hate the music business…but I love music…Grammy’s Here We Come!!! *

another fanfic index

However this may be fake, even though it's on Lupe's official FNFarmy site.
His account might've been hacked.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 31, 2009)

Was really looking forwards to Lupe.E.N.D. damm..


----------



## jkingler (Jan 31, 2009)

As was I, in a way.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 31, 2009)

I actually embrace this news. Because if I'm reading this right that means 3 albums to finish up the deal with Atlantic, & then LupEND itself which is 3 discs.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm coppin that new Deep Rooted album right now.

I'll post my thoughts after. I've already heard a couple new singles, and I'm really impressed.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 31, 2009)

One of my favorites of the classics of the 90s.


----------



## speedstar (Jan 31, 2009)

LeathaFace said:


> Wasn't planning on two Lupe related posts back to back but whatever.
> 
> Lupe Fiasco's LupEND "Cancelled Until Further Notice
> 
> ...



Hey, the more songs/albums, the better


----------



## Skylark (Feb 1, 2009)

Just to give you guys' some stuff I've been stuck with these days:

Gucci Mane - Chicken Talk
Gucci Mane - The Movie (Gangsta Grillz Edition)
Gucci Mane - Gucci Sosa
Gucci Mane - Hard 2 Kill
Gucci Mane - Traphouse
Gucci Mane - Back To The Traphouse
Gucci Mane - So Icey Boy Disc 1 & Disc 2

besides that, some stuff I've been bumping lately:

OJ Da Juiceman - Culinary Art School.
OJ Da Juiceman - 32 Karat Juice Disc 1 & Disc 2
OJ Da Juiceman - Otha Side Of The Trap
OJ Da Juiceman - Guacamole World
Charles Hamilton - Outside Looking
Charles Hamilton - Death of the Mixtape Rapper
Prodigy - H.N.I.C. 2
Killer Mike - I Pledge Alliegance To The Grind pt. 2
A.B.N. - It Is What It Is
Z-Ro - Crack
Wale - The Mixtape About Nothing
Kid Cudi - A Kid Named Cudi
Kid Cudi - The Moon Man
Clipse - Road To Till The Casket Drops
Asher Roth - The Greenhouse Effect
Scarface - Emeritus
B.o.B - Who The **** Is B.o.B?
M.I.A. - Kala
Santogold - Santogold
Q-Tip - The Renaissance
Wacka Flocka Flame - Salute Me or Shoot Me

and shit you can never go wrong with:

Clipse - Hell Hath No Fury
Jay-Z - Reasonable Doubt
Jay-Z - The Black Album
Raekwon - Only Built 4 Cuban Linx
MF DOOM - Operation Doomsdays
Viktor Vaughn - Vaudeville Villain
GZA - Liquid Swords
Young Jeezy - Let's Get It: Thug Motivation 101
Wu-Tang Clan - Enter The Wu-Tang: 36 Chambers


----------



## Messatsu (Feb 1, 2009)

good hip/hop / rap (my personal favs):

- abstract rude
- psycho realm
- organized konfusion
- gravediggaz
- das efx
- souls of mischief
- brand nubian
- living legends
- swollen members
- a tribe called quest
- above the law (rap)
- comptons most wanted (rap)
- big L (rap)
- cali agents
- boogiemonsters
- gang green (rap)
- rampage the boy scout
- top quality





best short list you'll ever see


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 1, 2009)

Dromus said:


> Just to give you guys' some stuff I've been stuck with these days:
> 
> Gucci Mane - Chicken Talk
> Gucci Mane - The Movie (Gangsta Grillz Edition)
> ...



Nice.  Still gotta check out a lot of that shit though.


----------



## mow (Feb 1, 2009)

Messatsu said:


> good hip/hop / rap (my personal favs):
> 
> - abstract rude
> - psycho realm
> ...



damn straight! swollen members need more lov you

one of the great 90s native tongue inspired tunes


----------



## azuken (Feb 1, 2009)

I got a high quality rip of the new P.O.S. album. Its alright. He has done better but its still better then alot of stuff. 


Its uploading to sharebee right now, and i will do a proper pimp.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 1, 2009)

Why pimp it if it's just alright? XD

There are plenty of excellent records that have never been pimped.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 1, 2009)

I've just been recently listening to G-Unit's first album. It's better than their current album, that's a def. They got shitty after they took Buck out of the group. 

But this would have to be my favorite track, other than Stunt 101.


----------



## azuken (Feb 1, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Why pimp it if it's just alright? XD
> 
> There are plenty of excellent records that have never been pimped.



I love the album, but i love P.O.S. So from an un-biased perspective its just alright. I know there are some P.O.S. fans on here that will dig the album.


----------



## Honzou (Feb 2, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I've just been recently listening to G-Unit's first album. It's better than their current album, that's a def. They got shitty after they took Buck out of the group.
> 
> But this would have to be my favorite track, other than Stunt 101.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Feb 2, 2009)

*Mobb Deep - Up North Trip*


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Feb 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCnqDvvZrcM[/YOUTUBE]

AZ completely mearks this ish with that opener.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 3, 2009)

The link's not working. Which is probably a good thing, actually.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 3, 2009)

Honzou? said:


> The Unit was pretty raw when they first came out, all of thier albums also were very good. Banks is still a very good punchline rapper IMO, he's the only member I listen to now (only mixtapes). Buck the World was pretty good also, "Lose my Mind" is my favorite song by any G-Unit member.
> 
> I can't stand 50 of Yayo though they're both asscakes to me.



From listening to G-Unit's latest, there was only one good track on the entire album. They should have kept Buck, and let go of Yayo, or let him make beats, if that's what he's good at doing, because rapping isn't his strong suit. 

Buck, Banks, and 50, before he got soft, were the shit. Beg For Mercy was a classic if you ask me, or tight as hell.


----------



## delirium (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## azuken (Feb 3, 2009)

jkingler said:


> The link's not working. Which is probably a good thing, actually.



Working for me.


Not as good quality:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKflA2xvGTE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jkingler (Feb 3, 2009)

The Wayne sounds terrible, as expected.

Re: Del: The Monk would get checked out for his name alone, and his music seems pretty dope from what little I've heard. He was definitely solid on Vast Aire's latest.

I just checked out Gucci Mane for the first time, since I'd heard him mentioned several times. My verdict:


----------



## furious styles (Feb 3, 2009)

jesus, when i thought wayne hit rock bottom he pulls this out.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 3, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> From listening to G-Unit's latest, there was only one good track on the entire album. They should have kept Buck, and let go of Yayo, or let him make beats, if that's what he's good at doing, because rapping isn't his strong suit.
> 
> Buck, Banks, and 50, before he got soft, were the shit. Beg For Mercy was a classic if you ask me, or tight as hell.



G-Unit was nice when they first came out with the big mixtape push. It was when 50 was catchy but not corny and Banks was killin it with all kinds of crazy lines. Yayo was just okay and I don't even think Buck did much with them to a lil while down the line.

Their new album was trash and Banks last album was trash. 50 is the only one of them who is consistently making some okay music here and there. 

Beg For Mercy was a good album. My favorite song might be Lay Ya Ass Down, but I am not sure.


----------



## Honzou (Feb 3, 2009)

you're right Musashi beg for mercy was pretty good. Get Rich of Die trying was also pretty good, but 50's hypocrisy got to me. You're also right about Yayo going behind the scene too he's always sucked ass.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 3, 2009)

I actually like that Prom Queen song

On G-Unit: Whatever happened to all the G-Unit affiliates that never dropped a CD?


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Feb 3, 2009)

Honzou? said:


> *you're right Musashi beg for mercy was pretty good. Get Rich of Die trying was also pretty good, but 50's hypocrisy got to me.* You're also right about Yayo going behind the scene too he's always sucked ass.



get rich or die tryin is classic status IMO, one of the few albums where every track bangs hard from start to end.  the documentary too.

yayo's got some tight ish floating around, my personal fav. is his freestyle from riker's on the invasion part 2 mixtape


----------



## Skylark (Feb 4, 2009)

jkingler said:


> I just checked out Gucci Mane for the first time, since I'd heard him mentioned several times. My verdict:



It isn't a suprise, that you don't like him when first listening, I had the same. At first, I thought he was some lame- "Jeezy" rip-off but when listening to him some more, I realized that he had his own good qualities. I would suggest to listen "Iced Out Bart" or "Light Show" those two songs really caught my attention. I would also suggest you guys to check out some of Max B's or Novel's. For Max B download the: "Goon Music" mixtape and if you don't know Novel yet...

Novel - I Am


----------



## Grape (Feb 4, 2009)

Love the Novel part. Not so much the Talib part...


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 4, 2009)

Honzou? said:


> you're right Musashi beg for mercy was pretty good. Get Rich of Die trying was also pretty good, but 50's hypocrisy got to me. You're also right about Yayo going behind the scene too he's always sucked ass.



yeah 50 does pretty much the same thing that he ran ja rule out of the game for.. which i find quite funny :rofl


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 4, 2009)

To be random, I just wanted to say of all guest verses across many many wonderful tracks a young Busta Rhymes tearing up Scenario with ATCQ might well be my favourite.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 4, 2009)

> To be random, I just wanted to say of all guest verses across many many wonderful tracks a young Busta Rhymes tearing up Scenario with ATCQ might well be my favourite.


It's always been a personal fave of mine as well. I STILL go OH SHIT whenever he jumps in and demolishes it.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-ijn4B8BRY[/YOUTUBE]

+ 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5erub-EdA14[/YOUTUBE]

= 

his better songs?

They are rather informative, I guess. It's true that I had no idea how much jewelry he had before I heard them.


----------



## Honzou (Feb 5, 2009)

Gucci is a funny rapper, that's the only reason why I listen to some of his stuff.

Busta Rhymes has always been one of my favs. he's a very hyped rapper, he kinda brings the level of the song up for me.


----------



## Killa Cam (Feb 5, 2009)

Seriously how the fuck this guy still have a career? I know no one thought he was dealing coke before but this being a cop should be a wrap.


----------



## azuken (Feb 6, 2009)

jkingler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-ijn4B8BRY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> +
> 
> ...




This is why he fails:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ifkNhakQ-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Feb 6, 2009)

Not bad instrumental cd, but not lipp's best work.


----------



## Danchou (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll just leave this here. 

[YOUTUBE]4C4bo2wnlQo[/YOUTUBE]
It's the first single from the upcoming Cunninlynguists album called Strange Journey Volume 1. What an incredible track!


----------



## Skylark (Feb 6, 2009)

Pretty dope.

tried to freestyle myself or atleast' rhyme lol:

I tried to build a platform to stand on,
it collapsed with nothing to land on,
the world is full of too many potholes,
plot holes, and devices
so I rot slow in my vices
Ever try to rock a ho with no license?
My dreams seemed so enticing, 
then Ken got knocked out by Bison
Give me a mask, and call me Vega,
I was about six years late on Sega, Genesis,
so if I'm to see the end of this, 
I hope the afterlife isn't as dead as this


----------



## azuken (Feb 8, 2009)

So i went to the P.O.S. show tonight, and was fucking blown away.

It started with The Gigantics (Onry Ozzborn of Grayskul's side project). I highly suggest if you ever get a chance to see them, do it. Its a interesting mixture of hip hop and... I dont know what else.

Then it was Sims, Hand over Fist, then P.O.S. all playing new stuff. Amazing show.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 8, 2009)

Dromus said:


> Pretty dope.



Lyrics are mediocre.

Beat is dope, though. Manipulation on the sample's vocals were badly done, but the other than that the production is decent.


----------



## Helix (Feb 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yfISlGLNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jkingler (Feb 8, 2009)

Amazingly, T-Pain's part is the best...by far. XD


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 8, 2009)

beat konducta 5 and 6 finally came out on one cd. the whole thing dedicated to dilla.I think its pretty dope.what yall think of it??

Edit: i will be more than happy to pimp it to anyone who wants.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a music video for the new Louis Logic project, I'm not sure if I can share it though.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 8, 2009)

cbent22 said:


> beat konducta 5 and 6 finally came out on one cd. the whole thing dedicated to dilla.I think its pretty dope.what yall think of it??
> 
> Edit: i will be more than happy to pimp it to anyone who wants.


Yeah I have had dil cosby and dil withers, but its good to see them both coming out on one cd. Vinyl is where it is at though...


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm still looking for Beat Konducta Vol 3-4

I heard it a year or two ago in my sister's car on a burned cd, but she was never able to find it when I asked for it. Anyone got a copy they could pimp?


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 8, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> I'm still looking for Beat Konducta Vol 3-4
> 
> I heard it a year or two ago in my sister's car on a burned cd, but she was never able to find it when I asked for it. Anyone got a copy they could pimp?



sent... and sick avy btw


----------



## DeLo (Feb 10, 2009)

Has anyone heard this track I usually don't listen to anything that deals with Wayne because 90% of the time all the time its bad, but he isn't as bad as he usually is on this: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz7vyXnpjxQ[/YOUTUBE] 
Anyone like the kid Tyga? I think he is halfway decent, I really liked Diamond Life from him and Live Forever.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 10, 2009)

Here are some choice animated hip-hop videos, since they may be relevant to some of your interests:


*Spoiler*: _The Mighty Underdogs ft. MF Doom - Gunfight_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uimO0YIJ7vQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Link removed





*Spoiler*: _El-P - Stepfather Factory_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UH0B4CSn3w&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]
Link removed





*Spoiler*: _Junk Science - Hey_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhL9Ge5qJzo&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]
Link removed





*Spoiler*: _J Dilla - Nothing Like This_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ncSt5xC8Uk&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]
Link removed





*Spoiler*: _Madvillain - Monkey Suite _ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzUY6Iiur6E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Link removed




Re-post from here: think alike


----------



## azuken (Feb 10, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yfISlGLNU[/YOUTUBE]



A mother fucking classic.


T-Pain is my guilty pleasure.


----------



## Cax (Feb 10, 2009)

cbent22 said:


> sent... and sick avy btw



Wanna hook us the link too mate?


----------



## Honzou (Feb 10, 2009)

lmao I'm on a boat, I need that in mp3 format.


----------



## little nin (Feb 10, 2009)

lol, the lonely island do it again


----------



## Born Runner (Feb 10, 2009)

hey guys,
n00b here but i recommend a song
"everyday struggles - biggie smalls"

AWESOME SONG


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 10, 2009)

You mean Everyday Struggle 

Love the classic shit.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 10, 2009)

Can anyone hook me up with some boot camp clik?


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 10, 2009)

Cax said:


> Wanna hook us the link too mate?



snt homie......


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Feb 10, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Here are some choice animated hip-hop videos, since they may be relevant to some of your interests:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _J Dilla - Nothing Like This_
> ...



Man, I miss J- Dilla. And MF Doom doesn't get enough respect, though his fanbase is larger than I first thought it was.


----------



## azuken (Feb 10, 2009)

MF Doom gets alot of respect... you crazy.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 10, 2009)

Azuken speaks the truth. Anyone catch the letter Kno wrote to mf doom dissin' him?


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 10, 2009)

Masanari said:


> Azuken speaks the truth. Anyone catch the letter Kno wrote to mf doom dissin' him?



word I didnt here about this...you got an aticle on it????
. I guess we will never see doom/cunnlynguist track


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 10, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG9KYToPfjE[/YOUTUBE]

This hook still kills me.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 10, 2009)

pretty funny.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 10, 2009)

Masanari said:


> pretty funny.



I chuckled.

Especially at the cheap shots about him being old and fat.


----------



## azuken (Feb 11, 2009)

Listen from 1:25. It is the best mash up ive ever heard.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDDdpxEf9hM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 11, 2009)

I remember that, Kno speaks truth.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 11, 2009)

I need some new rap to listen to. Any recommendations?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm not sure what sort of stuff you're into, but these are the acts and albums I've most recently (re)spun and kept:

88-Keys - The Death Of Adam
Akrobatik - Absolute Value
Dessa Darling - False Hopes EP
Edan - Beauty And The Beat
Exile - Radio [beats]
K-Os - Atlantic Hymns For Disco; Exit; Joyful Rebellion
Nomak - Muziq and Foto [beats]
P.O.S. - Audition; Ipecac Neat; Never Better
Son of Ran - Incoming Message
The Coup - Genocide & Juice; Party Music; Steal This Album
Wale - Mixtape About Nothing

And if you haven't gotten to it yet, The Mighty Underdogs - Droppin' Science Fiction is also a quality record.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 11, 2009)

Mainly something around like A Tribe Called Quest, or something of West Coast. Any of the two would suffice.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 12, 2009)

Re: West Coast: Not sure exactly what you mean by that, since it could mean several things, but:

Son of Ran = SD, and awesome. Check Son of Ran - Incoming Message.
Blu = L.A., and awesome. Check Blu and Exile - Below the Heavens.

Re: like ATCQ: That's tough, since nobody's really like Tip.

Are you already cognizant of Little Brother and The Pharcyde?


----------



## Lamb (Feb 12, 2009)

jkingler said:


> The Coup - Genocide & Juice; Party Music; Steal This Album



No love for _Pick a Bigger Weapon_?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 12, 2009)

I already know about Pharcyde. As for Little Brother, I don't know much about them. Other than that, I'll check out SOD, thanks.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 12, 2009)

No, I don't really like Pick a Bigger Weapon as much as the albums I listed. 

@MM: SOD? What's that? 

re: Little Brother: You should check The Minstrel Show and The Listening. People will lobby for one over the other, saying one is a classic and the other sucks, but check them both out and form your own opinion.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 12, 2009)

Ah, shit. I meant Son of Ran. I'll check that out.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 12, 2009)

I was just about to post Son of Ran.

Man.

Proud to have that dude from my city.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 12, 2009)

Could someone pimp me some Son of Ran? I'd appreciate that.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 12, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Could someone pimp me some Son of Ran? I'd appreciate that.



Sent              .


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 12, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Mainly something around like A Tribe Called Quest, or something of West Coast. Any of the two would suffice.



if your looking for some tribe then you should definitely check out q-tips lastest album. shits dope man


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 12, 2009)

jkingler said:


> No, I don't really like Pick a Bigger Weapon as much as the albums I listed.
> 
> @MM: SOD? What's that?
> 
> re: Little Brother: You should check The Minstrel Show and The Listening. People will lobby for one over the other, *saying one is a classic and the other sucks*, but check them both out and form your own opinion.



NO WAY??!! :amazed

I prefer The Listening, but neither one of those albums suck....that's crazy talk sir!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 12, 2009)

cbent22 said:


> if your looking for some tribe then you should definitely check out q-tips lastest album. shits dope man



No need. I already have the album downloaded. And Breakbeat, Ran is fucking golden.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 12, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> No need. I already have the album downloaded. And Breakbeat, Ran is fucking golden.



No shit, jack. Rap's Manny Pac.

And call me Mic, please.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 12, 2009)

Other than Common Market, as suggested by jkingler, this is tight shit, Mic.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 12, 2009)

New BSBD - Crossroads. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ll0pvWSHmw[/YOUTUBE]
Heat.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 12, 2009)

No doubt.

Ran was a big boost of inspiration for me in my writing.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 12, 2009)

Talk about tight beats. I wish that some rappers were more like this.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, the production was done by The Messangers.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 12, 2009)

Sadly, I've never heard of them. Soul's my favorite track so far from listening.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 12, 2009)

For the Wax is hands down the best beat on that whole album.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 12, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I need some new rap to listen to. Any recommendations?


The best jazz hip hop album to come out in 2008 is Carlos nino & Lil Sci What's the Science?, cop it.

Other then that I have been listening to sean price, reef the lost cauze, and phat kat alot lately.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 12, 2009)

Masanari said:


> The best jazz hip hop album to come out in 2008 is Carlos nino & Lil Sci What's the Science?, cop it.
> 
> Other then that I have been listening to sean price and reef the lost cauze alot lately.



Got pimp?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 12, 2009)

Did someone say Jazz Hop Soul?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bss3cNAJA4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Yosha (Feb 12, 2009)

Good look on the krs avatar, mic.


Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Got pimp?


sent


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 12, 2009)

Received. I'll open this later on. Lounging atm.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyone heard the "new" eminem joint with 50 and Dre? Not too bad, em kills it with lyrics but the hook is lame.


----------



## rockstar sin (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope you're not talking about "Crack A Bottle."   Shit was corny.

Edit: Very dope avy, Masanari.  I should had came up with that.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, crack a bottle, actually listened to the radio today and it came on. It actually has em's good flow on there and not the annoying flow on his slim songs.


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 13, 2009)

Masanari said:


> Yeah, crack a bottle, actually listened to the radio today and it came on. It actually has em's good flow on there and not the annoying flow on his slim songs.



nah man im gonna have to disagree with you on this one... 
 Em's best lyrical years were when he dropped infinte and slim shady lp. his flow pretty much started droppin since then.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 13, 2009)

I listened to Jazz Hop Soul. I was not disappointed.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 14, 2009)

cbent22 said:


> nah man im gonna have to disagree with you on this one...
> Em's best lyrical years were when he dropped infinte and slim shady lp. his flow pretty much started droppin since then.



His flow on the Eminem Show is the epitome of dopeness!


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 14, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Mainly something around like A Tribe Called Quest



Black Sheep  .


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I listened to Jazz Hop Soul. I was not disappointed.



I told you. fucking epic record. How this album seems to have slipped through everyone's radar for the past 20 years is beyond me.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 14, 2009)

mow said:


> I told you. fucking epic record. How this album seems to have slipped through everyone's radar for the past 20 years is beyond me.



^^^ Then again, this does happen to most excellent rap albums. Tis a fucking shame.


----------



## Eki (Feb 14, 2009)

I like the Jazz Rap a lot. 

PeteRock ftw.


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 14, 2009)

LeathaFace said:


> His flow on the Eminem Show is the epitome of dopeness!



Eminem show was alright, i dont think its as good as his albums before that. But have you heard infinite... he basically murders every beat on that album.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nT6HSQRrtj4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kittan (Feb 14, 2009)

I liked Eminems verse on Crack a Bottle personally.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 14, 2009)

One of my favorite joints of Eminem would have to be Infinite, then there's when he made Toy Soldiers with D12.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 14, 2009)

I've never been a huge Em fan.

His freestyles always make me fucking die laughing, though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 14, 2009)

I was always a Snoop/Dre fan back in the early 90s, not to mention 2pac, Biggie A Tribe Called Quest, etc. Nowadays, I'm more of Ice Cube, Kweli, Son of Ran + Clever Jeff (thanks to Mic), and a few others of this genre.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]c8rDgim70Uk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 14, 2009)

My set pek


----------



## Yosha (Feb 14, 2009)

How did you like 3-4?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 14, 2009)

I've always been a fan of creative samples, so it's obvious that I'd love this whole album.

To think that you could sample shitty Bollywood movies and make it so dope is just incredible.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 15, 2009)

Word, 3-4 is hot and can't expect nothing less from madlib. Anything the dude touchs is fire.

Watch this video, I wish I was there.
Dellyshess


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)

Kweli, one rapper that I'd like to meet and kick it with. Eardrum was classic.


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2009)

has anyone peeped the new Blu mixtape? it's free on his my space. havent spun it yet, but it's blu and the cover is supremely sexy



^ click for album


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 15, 2009)

Masanari said:


> Word, 3-4 is hot and can't expect nothing less from madlib. Anything the dude touchs is fire.
> 
> Watch this video, I wish I was there.
> Dellyshess



Holy fuck, talk about some shit you can't miss.

My homeboy saw Black Star live at Coachella a couple years back. He said it was the best hip-hop performance he's ever been to.



mow said:


> has anyone peeped the new Blu mixtape? it's free on his my space. havent spun it yet, but it's blu and the cover is supremely sexy
> 
> 
> 
> ^ click for album



Sounds brilliant.

I'll cop it once I get back on my own set up.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Yosha (Feb 15, 2009)

@Moe dling it now, nice find. I have high hopes since it is blue.

@Mic I wish I could see blackstar, I would be so happy if they came around here.

Eardrum was alright, I think it got too much hype before it came out. If anything you need to bump "quality".


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2009)

god we need Black Star II 

also, eardrum is fire personified


EDIT: anytime guys, Blu is the most underrated MC of our generation. and he deserves every ounce of hype possible because he earned it.

unlike fiasco


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 15, 2009)

Lupe might have deserved the hype if he didn't get so damn cocky. He's obviously just in the game so people will consider the best, when he really isn't.

So now we miss out on what was potentially a brilliant album.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)

Educate me on Blu. I'd like to hear some new shit.


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2009)

oh damn mate. you totally need_ Below The Heavens_. check your pm in 2 minutes.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2009)

I've finally started working on an album, shits going to be an internet classic.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice, trunks.

Original shit, or another mashup?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2009)

Original shit, a concept album. The concept is a "Best Of" since I'm just going to drop the dopest shit I've written in like the past five years. Shits going to be filled with fake interviews and guest spots. It's going to be filled with fake interviews and guest spots.


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 15, 2009)

@KrazyKlown i dont if theyre sloppier than his later stuff. your right it his hard to compare infinte to anyone of later albums but you can definitely compare slim shady lp to them. and i definitely know on slim shady lp the way he breaks down the syllables and words in his rhymes is a lot more intricate than any of his albums after that.

PS 
Since we are talking about kweli rumour has is that a new reflection eternal is supposed to be out by summer

Article :


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 15, 2009)

Let's drop some old school shit.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVou4vM2CDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Feb 15, 2009)

haha geto boys, kid. fresh

Anyways, that blu ish is fire, Listend to it twice through already. Can someone re up it? The download has reached its limit and I need to pass it to a few people.

I would but I am not on my setup, so help me out. I am also thinking of doing a sort of underground pimp, I have been passed a few albums that need more play.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)

Hold on there, Mic.


----------



## Cax (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Cax (Feb 16, 2009)

^Gotta love that shit

The new Blu shit is fire


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 16, 2009)

I should stock up on some Pharcyde. And I still haven't opened that link Moe gave me to some Blu. Been listening to some Nujabes. Shit is excellent.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 16, 2009)

Runnin' is still one of my most favorite tracks ever.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 16, 2009)

Mmk... This thread is now about The Pharcyde


----------



## Yosha (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 16, 2009)

Listening to the new Blu mixtape now.

The production is just fucking brilliant. Please tell me this is Exile again.


----------



## Cax (Feb 16, 2009)

I aint sure who did the production, but it's similiar as hell to Exile's. 

And yeah Masanari, I'm totally agreein about the reef thing, and even more agreein on the Sean Price.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 16, 2009)

Murs enters the 50 and Rick Ross beef

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbdtwCMIAxA[/YOUTUBE]

If anyone can rip the mp3 for me I'll be eternally grateful.


----------



## Cax (Feb 16, 2009)

@ Trunks


----------



## azuken (Feb 16, 2009)

Still my favorite pharacyde track:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjWG1h5j4eE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 16, 2009)

Now I'd love to hear someone freestyle/rap over this beat.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 16, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Listening to the new Blu mixtape now.
> 
> The production is just fucking brilliant. Please tell me this is Exile again.



can't wait to listen to it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 17, 2009)

So how about that Charles Hamilton



Like 60 free mixtapes.


----------



## Honzou (Feb 17, 2009)

can anyone link me to some more beatboxing greatness

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EviY3JlAFs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 17, 2009)

Honzou, let me take you on a trip back in time.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 17, 2009)

One of the dopest albums to bless my ears lately.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 17, 2009)

I keep hearing its a great album, but never got ahold of it. Every dl link has been taken down before I could get it on my computer, so could you up it for me?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2009)

Chances are he'd brawl with you.

Make sure to tape it.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 17, 2009)

No prob. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2009)

Just a question I want to put out there.

Does anyone here think that Tupac Shakur's music would have been considered the best up until now. Hip Pop and Rap have both come a long way since he was killed- not sure if the public would have been all that interested in "thug life" considering how commercialized the music industry has become.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 18, 2009)

Er.. not sure what you mean. If you're saying would Tupac be as popular now as he was in the 90's, well probably not since music taste/culture tends to change over 15+ years.. 



Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Now I'd love to hear someone freestyle/rap over this beat.


----------



## Skylark (Feb 18, 2009)

I heard Drake's "So Far Gone" ahwhile ago.

It was beautiful imo.


----------



## Kittan (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm really digging Tronic, Losing Out and The Matrix are my favorite songs

Also downloaded HerFavoriteColo(u)r.

Brilliant


----------



## azuken (Feb 19, 2009)

LeathaFace said:


> One of the dopest albums to bless my ears lately.




Cheers for Detroit.

Heard about Black Milk when i was listening to Elzhi.

Edit:
E-40 used to be dope:


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 19, 2009)

Saw Black Milk in Borders the other day during one of my "music section reorganization sessions".

Moved to the front of the row, above Akon.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 19, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Well, I've found my biggest problem with hip-hop instrumentals is how a lot of them tend to sound broken without someone rapping over it. When I listen to an instrumental I don't expect it to be the direct opposite of an acapella, I want something as listenable as regular stuff with vocals. In providing the 'right kind' of music, *Blue Sky Black Death appear to take a giant dump over everyone else.*



Got pimp? I'd like to check this shit out. I'm always down to listening to something new.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 19, 2009)

Honzou? said:


> can anyone link me to some more beatboxing greatness
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EviY3JlAFs[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyOqLL5V71o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 19, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Got pimp? I'd like to check this shit out. I'm always down to listening to something new.


I have (most of) their discography, too lazy to upload it all right now though . Check your PM box for one of their albums still. 

I'm a bit biased to BSBD to be fair, but here's some Youtube videos so hear for yourself. 

From their debut. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAHBSTKG79Y[/YOUTUBE]




Here's their single from their collab with Holocaust, they released the instrumental of it not so long ago. Obviously the absence of him is quite apparent, but who gives a shit when it's this fucking nice. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5znAlt3fYo[/YOUTUBE]




This one's from Late Night Cinema. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky0ObR2j1lY[/YOUTUBE]




Alright I don't want to litter the page with videos, but if you want to sample more just check out this guy's channel he seems to have everything on there..


----------



## furious styles (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2J7AIItmgY[/YOUTUBE]


Oh yea the worlds about to end, Dre just dropped a single. I think its from Detox, due Dec. 32nd 2099
EMINEM IS BACK


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 19, 2009)

lol. Nas had a good verse.


----------



## little nin (Feb 19, 2009)

from detox? yes, the world is about to end then


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 19, 2009)

erictheking said:


> I have (most of) their discography, too lazy to upload it all right now though . Check your PM box for one of their albums still.
> 
> I'm a bit biased to BSBD to be fair, but here's some Youtube videos so hear for yourself.
> 
> From their debut.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 19, 2009)

good find and good read, company flow is the shit


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Er.. not sure what you mean. If you're saying would Tupac be as popular now as he was in the 90's, well probably not since music taste/culture tends to change over 15+ years..



Yeah, that's pretty much what I meant. The question itself was would have people still listened to Tupac's music if he was alive now. I wasn't sure since Tupac often rapped about thug life, something that I wouldn't say  many hip hop fans are into.


----------



## King (Feb 19, 2009)

Eminem is back.

The motherfucking King is back.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 19, 2009)

^Awesome. I only respect a few rappers today and hes one of them.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 19, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much what I meant. The question itself was would have people still listened to Tupac's music if he was alive now. I wasn't sure since Tupac often rapped about thug life, something that I wouldn't say  many hip hop fans are into.


The thug life you thinking of is your literal translation, his meaning of thug life was very different.


----------



## competitionbros (Feb 19, 2009)

King said:


> Eminem is back.
> 
> The motherfucking King is back.



Hopefully his album isn't a disappointment..........too many mainstream albums have disappointed me lately.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 19, 2009)

King said:


> Eminem





King said:


> King



OHOHOHOHOHOHO


----------



## TheWon (Feb 19, 2009)

I believe Tupac would still be as popular. Tupac earned a Prince, Micheal Jackson, Aerosmith level. Regardless of what you think about them personally. They are still relevant in today's music scene.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWz-x7YMVCk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Feb 20, 2009)

Budden's new album leaked, let me know if you want the link and I will pm it to you. I am dling now and giving it a spin tomorrow...way too tired.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 20, 2009)

Lemme get it, homeboy.

I'll give it a spin as soon as my own set up is back up and running.


----------



## little nin (Feb 20, 2009)

can i get that too please?


----------



## mow (Feb 20, 2009)

fuck Em hype. his shit has been so half baked it's inane. for every decent track he ever mc shits out 5 that are amongst the worst things to eve. His consistency is trash, and while i hope his new record will be a return to form, im not holding my breath.

in the meantime, peep this fire


----------



## little nin (Feb 20, 2009)

^ loving that, real good stuff, gonna have to get that album 

exile has an album out soon, just found out


----------



## mow (Feb 20, 2009)

i already has it for a few months now, want? 

ill be pimping substantial soon,


----------



## mow (Feb 20, 2009)

god damn check this cut out!


----------



## little nin (Feb 20, 2009)

looooooove the beat, and the flow on top of that <3 this is music


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 20, 2009)

The beat and the flow is nuts but the crooning.. :{ 

Think I'll check out more of this Substantial cat though.. never even heard his name before.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2009)

Holy damn. You need to listen to this track.


----------



## little nin (Feb 20, 2009)

that was posted earlier, urs is better quality though, the 1 i have is recorded from radio lol


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2009)

lol 

I'll be getting Detox now. 

Dr. Dre still hasn't lost his touch.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 20, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Lemme get it, homeboy.
> 
> I'll give it a spin as soon as my own set up is back up and running.





little nin said:


> can i get that too please?


sorry I went straight to sleep last night, It's hitting your boxes now.


mow said:


> in the meantime, peep this fire


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 20, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> edit: look what I found
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn3C_PKY92c[/YOUTUBE]





mystictrunks said:


> Murs enters the 50 and Rick Ross beef
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbdtwCMIAxA[/YOUTUBE]


.                                              .


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 20, 2009)

that substantial is good as hell


----------



## Baub (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for introducing Substantial all.Here is a old group that had some good music.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtwkFj1IZ4g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 21, 2009)

mow said:


> i already has it for a few months now, want?
> 
> ill be pimping substantial soon,



Mow mind pimping the exile to me?


----------



## mow (Feb 21, 2009)

no problem, check your pm mate


----------



## Yosha (Feb 21, 2009)

what group was exile apart of originally? I can't remember


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 21, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> what group was exile apart of originally? I can't remember



He was with Aloe Blacc in Emanon.


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 21, 2009)

mow said:


> no problem, check your pm mate



downloading it now.. I cant wait to hear the production on this one


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 21, 2009)

Not sure if it's been posted yet but it is one of the best songs I have heard this year


----------



## Honzou (Feb 22, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWz-x7YMVCk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





breakbeat oratory said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyOqLL5V71o[/YOUTUBE]



good shit guys, I wish there were albums I could get (someone help me )
I've heard the homeless beatboxer before.
Btw about all of the Detox stuff, I hope Detox is very good, I think I can expect some superb production, but I'm not too enthused about the lyrics.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 22, 2009)

Feeding you more anticipation for Raekwon's cuban linx 2. 

Peep this latest wu track:
kikyo and kagome vs rukia and orihime


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Feb 22, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> Feeding you more anticipation for Raekwon's cuban linx 2.
> 
> Peep this latest wu track:
> kikyo and kagome vs rukia and orihime



fiyah fiyah fiyah


----------



## RollCasket (Feb 23, 2009)

Not sure if anyone's already posted this but.....

Wax and Herbal T
2 brothers that I deem worthy of attention and honorable mention:

The NejiTen Mep

Bunch of other stuff on their channel worth checking out.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 23, 2009)

Baub said:


> Thanks for introducing Substantial all.Here is a old group that had some good music.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtwkFj1IZ4g[/YOUTUBE]




My Dude that takes me back.  I just out of high school when this drop. Man I miss early 90's Rap!
I don't know how old most of you cats are in this thread. Looking at some of your taste. I assume that you guys are 25 and up. If not you guys are wise beyond your ages. Keep it up!


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Blue Signed A Deal With Warner Music/Sire.



Album dropping this Fall.


----------



## RugaRell (Feb 24, 2009)

Anyone remember Nine? used to play this non stop, wonder whatever happened to him:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYVcaQ1Bzu8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 24, 2009)

wow i never had even heard of Nine before...i feel dumb as hell. Def gotta check this guy out

edit: I love this thread. Best thread on this damn site. I dont even like Naruto.


----------



## Baub (Feb 24, 2009)

KiksTyo said:


> Anyone remember Nine? used to play this non stop, wonder whatever happened to him:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYVcaQ1Bzu8[/YOUTUBE]


 
I remember Nine he had that one video when he was riding around in that Jeep with that woman,I think it was called "What you want".


----------



## TheWon (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is another track from back in my day. You guys heard of Poppa Doo. One of his tracks

AA might not help

Mother Prayer
No mo dope means no mo hope!

Man you guys are going to make me break out my old vhs tapes. I know i'm not the only one who use to record videos off of tv.


----------



## azuken (Feb 25, 2009)

Maybe its cause im totally stoned off my ass, but this song sounds so good right now:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79Wq6iuvpnQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mow (Feb 25, 2009)

tight joints everyone. and lord i havent heard Nine in _ages_

as is the custom, i bring you the dopest, unheard joints


----------



## Skylark (Feb 25, 2009)

Just listened to Wale's 100 Miles & Running Tape.

It was awesome just like his former "Mixtape About Nothing"


----------



## mow (Feb 25, 2009)

could you send me some links for both mixtapes please?


----------



## Skylark (Feb 25, 2009)

mow said:


> could you send me some links for both mixtapes please?



Sure.

Wale - "Mixtape About Nothing"

Wale - "100 Miles & Running"

Both are quality, imo.


----------



## mow (Feb 25, 2009)

you da man. cheers


----------



## competitionbros (Feb 25, 2009)

jodecideion said:


> Man you guys are going to make me break out my old vhs tapes. I know i'm not the only one who use to record videos off of tv.





Hell yea I remember that, there was something that came on late night on weekends in Detroit called the "Squak Box" or some shit and it'd play a bunch of videos by artists in alphabetical order (like starting with Aaliyah and going down the line) I must've recorded 20 tapes of videos.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 25, 2009)

*EVERYBODY YOU GOTTA LISTEN TO THIS*

QuEST & Nero - Check The Rhyme


Get it here, theres no YT Video for it right now. I might up one tho.

Trust me on it. Its fiyah.​


----------



## Baub (Feb 26, 2009)

jodecideion said:


> Here is another track from back in my day. You guys heard of Poppa Doo. One of his tracks
> 
> Link
> 
> ...


 
I remember the chorus to that song,I almost forgot how all areas of the US had good rap being pumped out in the mainstream.Man this is a really good thread,many other Anime forums don't show love to Hip hop.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 26, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Blue Signed A Deal With Warner Music/Sire.
> 
> 
> 
> Album dropping this Fall.



A good artist getting a proper budget to work with and some promotion. This needs to happen more often. As one of my favourite new-ish artists, I really hope he delivers with this first solo credited (?) album. God forbid he doesn't dumb it down.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 26, 2009)

Baub said:


> I remember the chorus to that song,I almost forgot how all areas of the US had good rap being pumped out in the mainstream.Man this is a really good thread,many other Anime forums don't show love to Hip hop.




Ya I'm from Texas so a big fan of old school Houston Rap "Scarface and Ghetto Boys"
At the same time I grow up when West coast rap was taken off. So I have alot of love for the Westside.

Hip Hop mainly rap still doesn't get the respect it deserves. The fact that by fair there is more white anime fans on a various site. Effects any love rap will get on forums. The average white person who know what rap is. Only have what the see on MTV/BET to go by. Most of the time those outlets doesn't even do the art justice. Showing artist like Souja Boy etc etc. Then their are other people  who don't respect rap as music. Because rappers don't play instruments, and make their music by sampling. Only when they try to go outside their box, and really learn about HipHop/Rap. Will rap finally gets some kind of love.

This topic proves my point.
SmashSk8er


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2009)

jodecideion said:


> This topic proves my point.
> fato



Well, it certainly proves that one person felt that way; everyone else, however, disagreed and provided reasons why.

And trust me; some of those guys are white as hell.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah its a matter of opinion/taste. Some people just can't stand rap, just as others can't stand punk rock or w/e. That doesn't stop me from loving the music that I love.

Also, I'm happy to hear Blu got a deal, wish him the best of luck.


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2009)

Im checking that QuEST mixtape right now. Wale was fantastic btw, thanks.

have you guys ever heard of Afta-1? His record is called Aftahoughts Vol. 1 and if you like Dr. Who Dat? and Flying Lotus you will love this. I actually enjoy his work more than FL & DWD cause it's alot more melodic and ambient feeling. great stuff, im gonna pimp him tomorrow for you guys


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 28, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Also, I'm happy to hear Blu got a deal, wish him the best of luck.



Same here, can't wait to hear more from him.


----------



## Skylark (Feb 28, 2009)

Just listened Charles Hamilton' his new mixtape.

"Well Isn't This Awkward?"


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2009)

I think Asher Roth is going to be Eminem 2.0 to a lot of people.


----------



## TheWon (Mar 1, 2009)

Over at Blackplanet's Urban Daily the had this 10 overrated MC list. That ended with Pac on it.


So then after members threatening to blow the site up. We got a new list.


Asher Roth was out on there.


----------



## Honzou (Mar 1, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I think Asher Roth is going to be Eminem 2.0 to a lot of people.



I don't know, it sucks that everyone IMO thinks of him as just another Eminem, Asher Roth is pretty nice. He's alot better than many other rappers out there in the mainstream. Have you heard "The Greenhouse Effect"?


----------



## little nin (Mar 1, 2009)

that list is complete garbage, both of them fail hard, XD

i'll check on dat piff for some asher roth


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 1, 2009)

@ Bow Wow


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 1, 2009)

That's one of the dumbest lists I've ever seen. 2Pac is leagues above the rest, but he is overrated. Lil' Wayne is not bad, but he's very inconsistent and fools think he's the best rapper alive, so he's definitely overrated. They're the only the only two on the list that I agree with; Asher Roth is decent and the rest are just garbage.


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2009)

god damn that Wale mixtape 100 miles & running is ace. thanks yo


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> *EVERYBODY YOU GOTTA LISTEN TO THIS*
> 
> QuEST & Nero - Check The Rhyme
> 
> ...



PEOPLE.

YOU NEED TO PEEP THIS

if you've got _Distant Travels Into Soul Theory_, you have to hook me up


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 2, 2009)

Technically it's all there, it's unfair but I can't forget the original whenever I hear those horns. Nothing else sounds quite right lol. 

That Afta-1 is nice, I want more.


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2009)

check your pm for the afta-1 album, ill pimp it aftertomorrow . if anyone wants a pre pimp spin let me know y'all


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 2, 2009)

mow said:


> if you've got _Distant Travels Into Soul Theory_, you have to hook me up



I've hooked you up.


----------



## mow (Mar 3, 2009)

king among men you are. thanks alot mate!


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 3, 2009)

Dunno if it fits properly here, but I just heard 'Ghostwriter' and 'Smoke & Mirrors' by RJD2, and holy crap I loved the hell out of it, and I'm grabbing Deadringer now. Is the rest of his stuff worth getting?


----------



## TheWon (Mar 3, 2009)

!
Wow Pac overrated!!!

Hmm ok! You guys realized one of the reason rap is so horrible now. IS because Pac and Big died! No one to push the new comings and current stars.

Well to each his own.


----------



## little nin (Mar 3, 2009)

i think he was but the time was slightly different. both were, depends on taste in music.

something i find is that when you just get into hip-hop depending on how old u are (i'm only 18) the type of artist appeal u have changes which is a given, at first i used to love pac and big and think they were the best then it just kind of fizzled out as i got older


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 3, 2009)

jodecideion said:


> !
> Wow Pac overrated!!!
> 
> Hmm ok! You guys realized one of the reason rap is so horrible now. IS because Pac and Big died! No one to push the new comings and current stars.
> ...



son you cant be serious. if pac and big was here they'd both be rapping with a dance.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 3, 2009)

mow said:


> PEOPLE.
> 
> YOU NEED TO PEEP THIS
> 
> if you've got _Distant Travels Into Soul Theory_, you have to hook me up



Thank you man! I havent been completely ignored  + 

2dopeboyz got the Distant Travels CD download up as well


----------



## mow (Mar 3, 2009)

it's hella dope man, thanksfor the share =D did i rep you? cause im gonna rep you hard man if you didnt . I havent got a chance to spin QuEST's album yet, but i will do right now. very high hopes for it


----------



## Honzou (Mar 3, 2009)

has anyone heard the asher roth freestyle on the tim westood show? what were your thoughts on it?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 3, 2009)

I've never been a big Asher Roth fan.


----------



## Steve3child (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone a Substantial fan? I recommend him he's very artistic and has a great flow. 
He kinda fits into the Nu-jazz category also, since his beats are composed by Nu-jazz producers I think for the most part.


----------



## D1am0nds (Mar 3, 2009)

UtahCrip said:


> son you cant be serious. if pac and big was here they'd both be rapping with a dance.



No they would not


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 3, 2009)

jodecideion said:


> !
> Wow Pac overrated!!!
> 
> Hmm ok! You guys realized one of the reason rap is so horrible now. IS because Pac and Big died! No one to push the new comings and current stars.
> ...



I say he's overrated (along with Biggie) because he's dead. People that know little to nothing about hip-hop "rate" him as the GOAT because of the hype. The masses think he's the best to ever do it and I think they're overrating him. He is undoubtedly _one of_ the best though.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Mar 3, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> I say he's overrated (along with Biggie) because he's dead. People that know little to nothing about hip-hop "rate" him as the GOAT because of the hype. The masses think he's the best to ever do it and I think they're overrating him. He is undoubtedly _one of_ the best though.



word.

and for the pac and biggie dance thing, you gotta wonder.  biggie pretty much standardized how rap songs go: verse, RnB hook, verse, hook, verse.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Mar 3, 2009)

depends on if BIG would have left badboy or not....that would have been a major factor of his career.....pac well i dont know for sure on him....


----------



## Honzou (Mar 4, 2009)

crazyklown said:


> word.
> 
> and for the pac and biggie dance thing, you gotta wonder.  biggie pretty much standardized how rap songs go: verse, RnB hook, verse, hook, verse.



word dunny that's true. Undercovermc is right tho, alot of peopel who are new to hip hop all say that. They're both definitely not the best ever, don't forget all those other guys who where on the come up in the 90's like the WU, and Big L.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## abstract (Mar 4, 2009)

I wouldn't say that tupac is the hands down best emcee of all time, but I think he is deff. in the conversation.

Sure people like Nas, GZA, Guru, and Big L could throw down a clean ass flow with precise rhyming schemes, but Pac had a lot of emotional content in his lyrics, voice, and flow.  I think his rhymes really captivate a lot of people because of that.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 5, 2009)

Anybody ever heard of Edgar Allen Floe?  Delivery smooth as silk and cold as milk.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 5, 2009)

The thing Pac and Biggie had was versatility, which is something a lot of guys are missing. They could switch between club songs, hood anthems, get pretty lyrical, make some songs for the ladies, a couple for the kids, and do some slick concept songs.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 5, 2009)

Shame we had to lose two of the greatest emcees of this time.


----------



## IBU (Mar 5, 2009)

So, I keep on hearing about grime vis a vis the glitch hop and dubstep scene, but I have never really been suggested any essential artists or albums. MD thread please help me out, and drop some names for grime.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 5, 2009)

funkmasterswede said:


> So, I keep on hearing about grime vis a vis the glitch hop and dubstep scene, but I have never really been suggested any essential artists or albums. MD thread please help me out, and drop some names for grime.



Kano and Dizzee Rascal are arguably the two best grime artists. Get their debut albums; _Home Sweet Home_ and _Boy In Da Corner_, respectively. Ghetts (formerly known as Ghetto) is good too, but he's only released a mixtape, no album yet. 

In my opinion, the majority of artists in this genre aren't skilled lyrically. For example, Lethal Bizzle and Wiley are both big names in the grime genre, but their success in derived from the "bangers" they've released, not their lyrical ability.


----------



## abstract (Mar 5, 2009)

funkmasterswede said:


> So, I keep on hearing about grime vis a vis the glitch hop and dubstep scene, but I have never really been suggested any essential artists or albums. MD thread please help me out, and drop some names for grime.



hmm, if you're looking for glitch hip hop and grime you might want to check out Anti-Pop Consortium:


----------



## mow (Mar 5, 2009)

Steve3child said:


> Anyone a Substantial fan? I recommend him he's very artistic and has a great flow.
> He kinda fits into the Nu-jazz category also, since his beats are composed by Nu-jazz producers I think for the most part.



hell yeah man. i was just ranting about him a few pages ago. The Sacrifice one of m fav hiphop records ever


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 5, 2009)

From Soul Brother Joints Vol.2, Pete Rock & the overlooked Grap Luva.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xnHsflUnRM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 5, 2009)

For Mims, this is pretty good, actually. I'm digging the beat.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 5, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> For Mims, this is pretty good, actually. I'm digging the beat.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 5, 2009)

Hahaha

True, it's good though.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 5, 2009)

Another dope piece of work, those sleeping on BoB should feel ashamed of themselves.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 5, 2009)

Does anyone else have trouble taking Drake seriously? When ever I see him I just think of him as that wheelchair kid from Degrassi.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 5, 2009)

^LOL thank you. I grew up watching dude play Jimmy, so I'll always see him as that dude who got fucked over by Spinner. I still remember the episode where he got shot, shit was epic. I went straight bitchmade when he let out that scream & dropped.


----------



## Killa Cam (Mar 6, 2009)

What beat is that around 4:30
[YOUTUBE]9d_LcYJA3Ag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 6, 2009)

LeathaFace said:


> Another dope piece of work, those sleeping on BoB should feel ashamed of themselves.



Got any links for that? There was a link for a download on his Myspace page, but it isn't working.


----------



## mow (Mar 6, 2009)

man that * Grap Luva* joint is fan-fuckin-tastic. what a ridilicous cut by Pete rock. i'd like more of GL and soul brother vol . please 2

the mims track needs to be burnt with fire

i dont know who B.o.B is, but what a fucking horrendous cover. why is it that 99.9% of all hip covers utter shite?



Killa Cam said:


> What beat is that around 4:30
> [YOUTUBE]9d_LcYJA3Ag[/YOUTUBE]



oooooooooooooooooooooooouch! wow that was amazing! their flow and the beat (the whole tune from 0:00 till 6:20) is stunnin. i want more

EDIT: ah, knew the beats sounded familiar
Dilated Peoples - The last is first
Jake One feat Freeway and Brother Ali - The truth


----------



## Cax (Mar 6, 2009)

Heltah Skeltah are just fuckin insane. Seriously. They got a flow I aint seen anywhere else.


----------



## TheWon (Mar 7, 2009)

*90's Love*

I been listening to 90's RB and Rap allnight at work. Came across this. It's not epic just a great track from SO SO DeF

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akJz2qk7bW0[/YOUTUBE]

Had to post this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQfVte5nfg0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSaQdhDRVnU[/YOUTUBE]

This beat still gives me chills.


----------



## Killa Cam (Mar 7, 2009)

Props for those who helped me out with the beat.


Nizuma Eiji said:


> Another dope piece of work, those sleeping on BoB should feel ashamed of themselves.



I feel ashamed that BoB actually thought that was a good cover. I'm going to forever discriminate on BoB for that cover. Not only because it's ugly but it comes with the phrase "heavy in the streets." and apparently it's cosigned by MLK.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 7, 2009)

I can never get enough of Cube. Still good, but not like he was back in his prime. I also just watched Higher Learning. Haven't seen that flick in some years. Check this out.


----------



## little nin (Mar 7, 2009)

^ i love that and american history x


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 8, 2009)

I watched that too. Downloaded Higher Learning not too long ago. Cube play his part well, even though it was mainly about Omar Epps, AKA Malik.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 8, 2009)

Killa Cam said:


> I feel ashamed that BoB actually thought that was a good cover. I'm going to forever discriminate on BoB for that cover. Not only because it's ugly but it comes with the phrase "heavy in the streets." and apparently it's cosigned by MLK.



What's inside is almost as bad as the cover... Well it's not that bad, but I'm just not feeling it. There were a couple of good tracks, but it was mostly mediocre stuff. Didn't like how the DJs were fucking up almost every track either, sometimes talking over the track 2 minutes into it...


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 8, 2009)

In other hip-hop business news K'naan had the #1 selling album on iTunes last week. He's also getting lots of promo on MTV.


And a Drake mixtape
Link removed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 8, 2009)

I just finished watching Higher Learning. Ice Cube played his part well. Love this fucking joint.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 9, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLQWFHBQSn4[/YOUTUBE]

Classic.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Mar 9, 2009)

^^hell yeah.

and if we doing up that classic west coast vibe, then you can't leave out warren g and nate dogg

thats right

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mi7UUJ6cwLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mow (Mar 9, 2009)

im glad he's getting love, but i still think his new record is sub par.

damn, havent heard that Fugees tune in _ages_. Certified Gold.

also, pimped one of my fav instrumental records. dont sleep on it folks


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 10, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt-ZE3OtKH0[/YOUTUBE]

Rick and Doug E at their absolute best.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 10, 2009)

Three 6 samples some crazy shit

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY_0jur-zhY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_c_rA2s4q8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## furious styles (Mar 10, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Three 6 samples some crazy shit



[YOUTUBE]_jRS8gcGNa8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wJ16d-qpBEE[/YOUTUBE]

^ 5:45


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm a complete Sample Junkie. Especially rare, unexpected shit. Just incredible.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 10, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> I'm a complete Sample Junkie. Especially rare, unexpected shit. Just incredible.



you and i would undoubtedly have a lot of very gay fun together. i spend soooo much wasted time digging for sample sources.


----------



## Yosha (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a blogspot I subscribe to that uploads tons of old soul/funk music that saves me crate digging. Found some killer shit in brenton woods discog..


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 10, 2009)

furious styles said:


> you and i would undoubtedly have a lot of very gay fun together. i spend soooo much wasted time digging for sample sources.



No doubt. And as much as I'd like to make it easier like Nari suggested, I think the actual digging is part of what makes it so worth it.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 11, 2009)

well i'm subscribed to a ton of cats on youtube that upload sampled records and rarities, but i agree that actually just stumbling upon shit is the greatest feeling. i found an unlisted brian eno sample from a cannibal ox cut and i was buggin.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 11, 2009)

Drake's pretty hot on the hip-hop tip since he's a honest kid making good quality tracks. 

Wayne signed him so I'm waiting on the lol's and bashing.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm still waiting for Joaquin Phoenix's first single.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 12, 2009)

Hear Drake's collabo with Lykke Li?


----------



## delirium (Mar 12, 2009)

no but i HAVE t hear it

love Lykke Li


----------



## tgre (Mar 12, 2009)

Offtopic: Arny, I need you to tell me where you get your fucking stock of art. Your set looks amazing.

Ontopic: Just spun Aftathoughts moe... I didn't like the opening track as much as the rest of the tracks but the rest of the album was simply amazing.

My download speed for that pimp was like... 3.5Kb/s but it was worth it.


----------



## Cax (Mar 12, 2009)

^How fucken good is it aye

Out of convo, did ya hear about SA being updated to 100mb net or some shit? For telstra? fuck yeah, I'll be downloadin this shit like it's nothin. Still too expensive for like 12g limit though


----------



## tgre (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm with Optus


----------



## Cax (Mar 12, 2009)

You're probably better off right now then, but cause SA is gettin bumped the fuck up or some shit, i'll be swimmin in the fastest net in aus


----------



## tgre (Mar 12, 2009)

...

for now 



Also I better get going... I have a shitload of pre-reading to do before my Internation Studies + Contract Law tutes tomorrow.

I'm fucked for both.


----------



## Cax (Mar 12, 2009)

Good luck with that then mate. We just convo'd this place up, but anyway.


----------



## Honzou (Mar 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9qn3kkaTLo[/YOUTUBE]




for something done by the heatmakerz this is pretty good. 


Kanye is that you? lol i think it was for some viagra shit he is doing. 

speaking of 'ye, overall how do you guys feel about his skills as a producer or a musician?


----------



## Skylark (Mar 12, 2009)

We Getting Money Like Na Na Na Na..


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 12, 2009)

Honzou? said:


> speaking of 'ye, overall how do you guys feel about his skills as a producer or a musician?



He'll always be one of my favorite producers, just because of the enormous effort he used to put into the quality of his samples and beats.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 12, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> What's inside is almost as bad as the cover... Well it's not that bad, but I'm just not feeling it. There were a couple of good tracks, but it was mostly mediocre stuff. Didn't like how the DJs were fucking up almost every track either, sometimes talking over the track 2 minutes into it...




Lol well I diiiiiiiiiid overhype it. It's not that amazing, but something fun to listen to.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 12, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> I'm still waiting for Joaquin Phoenix's first single.



U got his mixtape? that should help with the wait, it's pretty good.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 13, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> U got his mixtape? that should help with the wait, it's pretty good.



It's good?

Wow. Threw me for a loop.


----------



## Kittan (Mar 13, 2009)

Heard that Voo mixtape I got from Cax.

Shit's pretty fucking good


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 13, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Lol well I diiiiiiiiiid overhype it. It's not that amazing, but something fun to listen to.


Yeah I guess you did I don't mind it as a light listen though, just wish it were put together a bit better.


JB the Jedi said:


> U got his mixtape? that should help with the wait, it's pretty good.



Wait Joaquin Phoenix has a mixtape out? The same Joaquin Phoenix that seemed lost sitting on a couch at the Letterman Show? I've got to get that


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 14, 2009)

This shit is just too much.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 14, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> This shit is just too much.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOzQ4Bs916I[/YOUTUBE]

Sickest shit, put ya dubs up!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 14, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Wait Joaquin Phoenix has a mixtape out? The same Joaquin Phoenix that seemed lost sitting on a couch at the Letterman Show? I've got to get that



Yea go get it, it's called "So Far Gone"


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 14, 2009)

Probably been posted but it is so good I dont care.

[YOUTUBE]CN-qZkuMuL8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 15, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfqdaAGqmSk[/YOUTUBE]
Surprisingly Enjoyable


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 15, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Yea go get it, it's called "So Far Gone"



Best mixtape ever.


----------



## KHipHop (Mar 15, 2009)

New here, I love independent and underground Hip Hop. 

Some of my favourite artists:

Mos Def
Talib Kweli
CYNE
Nujabes
K'Naan
K-Os
A Tribe Called Quest
Atmosphere
Blu
Common
CunninLynguists
Del
Digable Planets
Ghostface Killah
Ice Cube
Madlib
J Dilla
MF Doom
P.O.S 
The Pharcyde
Zion I
etc.

Any of these artists discussed here? Any recommendations? 

Recommended album:



Introspective, deep album with gifted emcees and two nice producers behind the boards.


----------



## Cax (Mar 15, 2009)

Yo, can anyone hit me up with any instrumentals they think are good? And that I can download? Even an album or somethin too. 

Any sort of hiphop instrumentals, although some good quality ones in the likes of smooth J, nujabes or ayatollah would be good.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 15, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Best mixtape ever.



Nice to see someone enjoying it more than me.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Buskuv (Mar 17, 2009)

I need more stuff like Fingathing. 

Badly.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 17, 2009)

Dopest remix tape of 2009
http://www.mediafire.com/?2hjtonzyzjz


----------



## Man in Black (Mar 17, 2009)

So we're just going to pretend like Saigon didn't drop a crazy album today?


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 19, 2009)

Im down with Sai giddy...should be good. Nobody has it yet?


----------



## ~rocka (Mar 22, 2009)

For underground raw hip hop fans.

This is; 
army of the pharaohs - seven

 presented by jedi mind tricks. some might have heard from them.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2009)

They've been pimped. =p


----------



## Skylark (Mar 23, 2009)

Just listened Jim Jones' Pray IV Reign. A good set of club and paranoid tracks to be honest.

Like Jimmy or not. It's a good album.


----------



## Honzou (Mar 23, 2009)

Cam> Jim

Jim is weird man, I can't stand the way he raps either.


----------



## Skylark (Mar 23, 2009)

Honzou? said:


> Cam> Jim
> 
> Jim is weird man, I can't stand the way he raps either.



Ofcourse Cam'ron always outshined Jim. But I still think that Jimmy is very creative and it's difficult to disagree with that. 

Further, I've just listened the low quality version of "Maybach Music Pt. 2" - By Rick Ross Ft. Lil Wayne, Kanye West & T Pain.

pretty sassy.

Yeah it isn't in better quality yet since it has yet to come out. Someone recorded this on a listening party.


----------



## Honzou (Mar 24, 2009)

yeah you're right ^

speaking of Rawwss his ablum needs to come out so I can DL it lol. I just want to listen to what he has to say about 50.


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 25, 2009)

Honzou? said:


> yeah you're right ^
> 
> speaking of Rawwss his ablum needs to come out so I can DL it lol. I just want to listen to what he has to say about 50.



why? ricc ross dont know how to put out no diss songs. all he going to do is wacc raps about being a coke boss and say monkay alot.


----------



## Honzou (Mar 25, 2009)

I mainly listen to rappers like him because what they have to say is funny. The beats are usually pretty good on artists like him also.


----------



## Yosha (Mar 25, 2009)

Cax said:


> Yo, can anyone hit me up with any instrumentals they think are good? And that I can download? Even an album or somethin too.
> 
> Any sort of hiphop instrumentals, although some good quality ones in the likes of smooth J, nujabes or ayatollah would be good.


pm'd you a few bangers


----------



## Kittan (Mar 25, 2009)

Dunno if I'm slowpoking, but I'll be in the sky by B.O.B. is a great song

Can't stop jammin it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 25, 2009)

I need some new rap. Any recommendations? Anything will do at this point, nothing mainstream, mainstream is shit currently.


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 25, 2009)

Whats good everybody. I use to post in here alot back in the day. My name use to be rasassination then i think i changed it to physcosis or some shit. I know Cax remembers me


----------



## Perverse (Mar 26, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I need some new rap. Any recommendations? Anything will do at this point, nothing mainstream, mainstream is shit currently.



Heard the new MF DOOM? I can't think of much underground stuff that's dropped lately and is worth a listen. I hear that Brother Ali's new EP is pretty good as well.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 26, 2009)

Perverse said:


> Heard the new MF DOOM? I can't think of much underground stuff that's dropped lately and is worth a listen. I hear that Brother Ali's new EP is pretty good as well.



Pimp pl0x.  And you probably don't remember me. I've had some name changes. I was originally Darth Nihilus. Where have you been?


----------



## Honzou (Mar 26, 2009)

Killa Cam
Interview with RealTalkNY
this guy is too funny


> theres people who back in the days who probably think hulk hogan go home n rip his shirt off when he get out the bed in the mornin 'yeaahhhh its hulkamania' naaa hulkamania over when the arenas closed



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-r_4YY_A-o[/YOUTUBE]

what do you guys think? Is he speaking the truth. (except about the top 5)


----------



## TheWon (Mar 26, 2009)

*MegaMan 2 Rap*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDeGpZ3z7js[/YOUTUBE]
Not too bad.

On the Killa Cam.
Also I feel what's he saying.
Anyone see Jim Jones sending Cam a shout out yesterday? Wanting to squash things and work together again.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 26, 2009)

Really rad j-hop album by Dulcet and KENSHU called HIPHOPxclassic, I recommend it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTBIvIDnnv8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## delirium (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn... this fool knew so many lyrics off the top. That's so dope.

I got a six hour drive ahead of me. I know what I'm listening to.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 27, 2009)

Mos needs to colab with Doom....like NAO......


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 27, 2009)

Whenever I see Mos Def, I always think he is a bum.  Nice guy but I feel he just does not have it anymore.  True Magic was terrible, The New Danger was alright and Black on Both Sides was amazing.  I hope he can recapture himself when he made BoBS tbh.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 27, 2009)

My man's Drake got 2 mixtapes, I didn't even know, Comeback Season is definitely one to listen to. This kid is gonna blow up.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 27, 2009)

He's already starting too.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 28, 2009)

All the lil wayne jackers love him, so hes already made.
Personally, i like him, but i like Cudi, QuEST, Nero, and Hamilton better.

*Souls of Mischief Freestyle*
here


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 28, 2009)

The Official Atheism Thread #1


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 28, 2009)

Can't wait for the album to drop. Don't know if it's gonna be WeAreLasers or TGARA though, but still excited.


----------



## plox (Mar 29, 2009)

hey guys i wonder if you could help me interpet some lyrics
its for man i used to be by K-os

please and thank you?


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 29, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Can't wait for the album to drop. Don't know if it's gonna be WeAreLasers or TGARA though, but still excited.



It's going to be _Lasers_. Lupe said he didn't like the way _The Great American Rap Album_ was coming out so he "trash canned it".


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 30, 2009)

new illogic has leaketh


----------



## Perverse (Mar 31, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Pimp pl0x.  And you probably don't remember me. I've had some name changes. I was originally Darth Nihilus. Where have you been?



Hey man, I've been busy with life I guess? xD

Uh I don't have a link for you, request it in the thread.

Also, I suggest all you guys check out Kero One's latest, it's some good shit.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 31, 2009)

breakbeat o got banned. that blows


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 31, 2009)

NEW CUNNINLYNGUISTS MOFUCKAS!


----------



## Yosha (Mar 31, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTBIvIDnnv8[/YOUTUBE]


"I bought madvillain on vinyl when it came out...I didn't have a recrod player so I just stared at the cover for hours like...I understand you..." lol

Anyone notice they zoomed in on his face so that the L he was rolling was out of view?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 2, 2009)

Haven't posted here in a while.
What you mofo's been spinning? 
I'm stuck to Platinum pied pipers - Triple P at the moment. 

Del,Moe where you at??? I know you can hook me up with some jazzy hip-hop!


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 2, 2009)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Whenever I see Mos Def, I always think he is a bum.  Nice guy but I feel he just does not have it anymore.  True Magic was terrible, The New Danger was alright and Black on Both Sides was amazing.  I hope he can recapture himself when he made BoBS tbh.



Same with Talib, at one point both of them were amongst the most respected.  Like most rappers they just ran out of things to rap about.



Honzou? said:


> what do you guys think? Is he speaking the truth. (except about the top 5)



I agree rap has always had some kind of gimmick, I don't take rap seriously anymore it's all a joke.  Can't blame rappers for cashing in on it though.

Even most of the underground follows that gimmick one way or another.


----------



## Midus (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm so late on a lot of things. SXSW seems like it was pretty dope. Had an extremely good line up of up and coming Hip Hop artists. I love Cincinnati, but I really need to move somewhere where concerts and events are head on a regular basis. 

Hate the spring slump. Games, Music, Movies. Everything slows down. No new mixtapes that I'm interested in and only a handful of albums to hold me down. If it weren't for the podcasts, I wouldnt know what to do.


----------



## DeLo (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyone heard "What if" by jada ft. nas, I like it alot just curious if you guys think its a bit repetitive since he did "Why." What if Peyton was fighting dogs instead of Mike Vick? [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_PPQsIN3P8[/YOUTUBE]
I myself like it, anyone else feeling Kid Cudi and know when his album drops?


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm really liking Cudi, found out about him a couple months ago. His debut album, _Man on the Moon: The Guardians_, is supposed to be out sometime in the summer, July or August maybe?


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyone else listening to Illogic's new album?

[YOUTUBE="2HcuAmdJzWE"]Illogic-What Happened[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 4, 2009)

DeLo said:


> Anyone heard "What if" by jada ft. nas, I like it alot just curious if you guys think its a bit repetitive since he did "Why." What if Peyton was fighting dogs instead of Mike Vick?



what if you try to recreate ur biggest hit? heres a real what if. what if jadakiss aint look like a ninja turtle?

if peyton was dog fighting they'd have gave him a medal and make him the spokesman for kibbles n bits. the law dont work out for us.


----------



## Skylark (Apr 5, 2009)

Spending on all that money, spending all that gold. Let's go!


----------



## Crowe (Apr 7, 2009)

Some imo, must listen Eminem remix tracks from the "Eminem: The Anime album". You can find the album in the OP posters signature.

Eminem - 'Till I Collapse [feat. YUI] (Bleach)
[divshare]myId=7032474-745[/divshare]
^ I hated the chorus at first but it grew on me.

Eminem - Rabbit Run [feat. Edwyn Collins] (One Piece)
[divshare]myId=7032481-88f[/divshare]
^ Should have been so much better if the intro beat went out for a bit longer and Luffy said something longer.

[divshare]myId=7032509-f27[/divshare]

Stan and 40oz is already pretty hot tracks on the album. The chorus tend to bother me but meh, you get used to it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 7, 2009)

Speaking of Em. . .
We Made You(new single)
graphix works


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 7, 2009)

new single is alright, better then juse lose it and without me but still an annoying first single. Hopefully the rest is alot better


----------



## Honzou (Apr 7, 2009)

DeLo said:


> Anyone heard "What if" by jada ft. nas, I like it alot just curious if you guys think its a bit repetitive since he did "Why." What if Peyton was fighting dogs instead of Mike Vick? [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_PPQsIN3P8[/YOUTUBE]
> I myself like it, anyone else feeling Kid Cudi and know when his album drops?



eh it's okay. I actually liked the mixtape "Kiss My Ass" better than his album (it leaked) shits cool though.

That mixed Em shit is nice, i liked that "'Till I collapse" alot. 
his new single is neat too.

Is anyone (besides me) gonna give that "Crime Pays"(Cam'ron) a listen?

edit: there's a video for the "We Made you" song


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't be up in here often so i dunno if this was put up but i've been vibing hard to this shit.

[YOUTUBE]RPkjY2Rs_g0[/YOUTUBE]

The original is so damn cold and as a Jacksons fanatic, this is heaven sent.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Apr 7, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Speaking of Em. . .
> We Made You(new single)


just seen the vid, shit is hilarious


----------



## abstract (Apr 8, 2009)

goddamn DOOM's new album is _sick._

I copped it this morning and have been playing it every since. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0lUI6NQynA[/YOUTUBE]

Thom yorke producing, DOOM rapping= fuckyes


----------



## abstract (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> I don't be up in here often so i dunno if this was put up but i've been vibing hard to this shit.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]RPkjY2Rs_g0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The original is so damn cold and as a Jacksons fanatic, this is heaven sent.



I be vibin' to that as well.


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 8, 2009)

havent really got in to MF doom that much. Any one else know some dope underground stuff i might like?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 9, 2009)

Haven't really gave a damn bout Doom for a while. Guess I should stop sleepin.


----------



## Honzou (Apr 9, 2009)

lol I just finally paid attention to the lyrics of "We Made You" shits too funny. Eminem is the shit. 
He used Lisa Ann (pornstar) as Sarah Palin, she played her also in "Who's naylin Palin"
Btw- has anyone ever listened to "Masters of the Universe" by Binary Star?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 10, 2009)

I currently have these 4 tracks by immortal technique

dance with the devil
cause of death
internally bleeding 
industrial revolution

these are the ones i've chosen to dl after listening to some of his stuff on youtube, if there are any of his tracks out there that are like the ones i've listed plz let me know so i can give it a listen.


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 10, 2009)

he has a new album out 3rd World somethin...its jus as sick as his old ones I think, nothin changed from immortal. Good to keep it that way I guess.


----------



## Honzou (Apr 10, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> I currently have these 4 tracks by immortal technique
> 
> dance with the devil
> cause of death
> ...



The Third world IMO is a good album by I.T. 
my favorite songs are
That's What It Is
The 3rd World
and
Lick Shots

I still prefer the first two "Revolutionary" Albums over this album though.

check it out.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 10, 2009)

cool i'll check em out now.


----------



## Tash (Apr 10, 2009)

plox said:


> hey guys i wonder if you could help me interpet some lyrics
> its for man i used to be by K-os
> 
> please and thank you?



In general he's just talking about how hard it is to be yourself after going out of your way to be something else.

He's never explicitly said it but I'm pretty sure he's talking about his earlier self musically, since he's said earlier albums he's made and never released just ended up sounding a lot like other people, so he just scrapped them.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice picks Honzou i like those tracks too, I'll just dl this guys discography and take what i like from it.


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 11, 2009)

damn somebody should rip this beat up

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvGbuubzhRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## little nin (Apr 12, 2009)

Intelligent Hoodlum Vol 2, Dilla Love

my friend did a dilla mix on his site, worth a listen for some dilla in 1 go <3


----------



## Crowe (Apr 12, 2009)

kushy:That beat is hooot.


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 12, 2009)

mistah pek said:


> kushy:That beat is hooot.



sick right? I dunno who these guys are, but its insane...Hope the lucky mc who gets it just kills that


----------



## little nin (Apr 12, 2009)

it's an old UK grime beat...a couple years now


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 12, 2009)

KushyKage said:


> sick right? I dunno who these guys are, but its insane...Hope the lucky mc who gets it just kills that



The first 15 seconds were kinda meh, but then it turned into .


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 12, 2009)

little nin said:


> it's an old UK grime beat...a couple years now



sweet! do you know which grime mc had it?

i know what you mean, i have the same reaction


----------



## Midus (Apr 12, 2009)

Anyone listening to QuEST? Started getting into him earlier this year. Finally got around to listening to Distant Travels Into Soul Theory mixtape. Reminds me of Danny Swain's And I still lover H.E.R. in structure.

QuEST, Nero, Zion I, and little snippets from up and comers working on albums has been keeping my attention.

Can't wait for Asher Roth on 4/20 and Wiz Khalifa on Tuesday.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 13, 2009)

Shit do u think that 50, Em and Dre will sell well? Most platnium artist have been flopping lately


----------



## Yosha (Apr 13, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> Shit do u think that 50, Em and Dre will sell well? Most platnium artist have been flopping lately


do monkeys climb trees?

sending out a pimp, check it, it's solid.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Talib Kweli is a Blockhed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 14, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> Shit do u think that 50, Em and Dre will sell well? Most platnium artist have been flopping lately


 
Dre and Em, yes. 50 needs to get his shit together. He's been flopping ever since Curtis.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 14, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> Shit do u think that 50, Em and Dre will sell well? Most platnium artist have been flopping lately



I expect Em's sales to be fuckin bonkers when he drops Relapse. And Dre...ehh you never know, but I expect his sales to be decent.


----------



## little nin (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah i think most people will download dre's stuff now for some reason

and em has been putting out shit that's been selling with his last albums and since people continue to proclaim that he's "back" the sales will be ridiculous. I think people will buy 50 too, i personally think his latest stuff has been on GRODT levels...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2009)

Y'all should download my jazz-hop pimp.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 14, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Em has been dropping bullshit since marshall mathers yet it sells like no other. If those albums sold so will this one, I guarantee platinum at least. 50 will sell too, still has a big fanbase from GRODT. Dre not so sure, if he had 50's and Em's help he'll sell.


 
Exactly, although in this case, I don't think he'd need Em's help, although more than likely he'll contribute, the same with 50, although 50's rapping has been very sloppy as of late.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 15, 2009)

All I gotta say after being absent from this thread in many months: *Drake*. That's all folks. Peace out.


----------



## azuken (Apr 15, 2009)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKp5iscRBGk[/youtube]

Kid Cudi? Im feeling this song.


----------



## Kittan (Apr 15, 2009)

DOOM's new album was fucking hot

I'm in looove


----------



## Fawful (Apr 15, 2009)

This song is the truth
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBZJo0-IdNg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Tash (Apr 16, 2009)

I guess I'm the only person in the world that doesn't get what's so great about Drake.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 17, 2009)

Not a big Kanye fan or Jeezy for that matter.

Ice Cube is irrelevant.  The guy needs to just stick with kiddie films.

Doom's album sounds interesting though.



azuken said:


> Kid Cudi? Im feeling this song.



Catchy song, Jim Jones fucked up the remix the same way he fucks up every song though.  Shit what people will do for a dollar these days.


----------



## little nin (Apr 17, 2009)

I guess you haven't listened to much Cube then


----------



## epicaricacy (Apr 17, 2009)

azuken said:


> [Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKp5iscRBGk[/youtube]
> 
> Kid Cudi? Im feeling this song.



I think it's mediocre, mostly because that hipster lifestyle used to fuel this chapter of hip-hop is close to getting played out. Innovation is the essence of evolution, and Kid Cudi isn't giving us that.

And on that note:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwAHDYoybEU[/YOUTUBE]

Seeing this made me realize that even a mediocre emcee steps up a level when they flow over a high quality beat.


----------



## Honzou (Apr 17, 2009)

I dig Day and Night, but it's kind of a remake. 

Cube is the shit though. His first few albums are pretty nice. 

Gucci!


----------



## Tash (Apr 18, 2009)

epicaricacy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwAHDYoybEU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Seeing this made me realize that even a mediocre emcee steps up a level when they flow over a high quality beat.



That changes if you listen to it directly after the original.

Then you just get mad that they shat the bed all over a Tribe classic.

I will say however the video for Day and Night owns.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 18, 2009)

Tash said:


> I guess I'm the only person in the world that doesn't get what's so great about Drake.


 
His lyrics are refereshing and cleverly presented. And his songs with Wayne are creative and banging (especially when you combine that with the awesome beats he usually works on).


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 18, 2009)

little nin said:


> I guess you haven't listened to much Cube then



I'm referring to his recent albums.  



Honzou? said:


> I dig Day and Night, but it's kind of a remake.
> 
> Cube is the shit though. His first few albums are pretty nice.
> 
> Gucci!



Amerikkka's Most Wanted and Death's Certificate were good, and his work with NWA.


----------



## little nin (Apr 18, 2009)

lethal injection is from early cube times as well though


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 18, 2009)

^Don't get me wrong Cube was a legend who ended up fucking his own legacy.

Just heard gazillion ears, I was blown away.  What's the name of Doom's new album called?  In fact what albums should I listen to?  Only one I know of is Madvillian.  I might get into hip hop again just for Doom.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 18, 2009)

Running a hip-hop based radio show today, (minding the current segway into Afro beat with *Seun Kuti*), and y'all may be interested. Yagami1211


----------



## Kittan (Apr 18, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> ^Don't get me wrong Cube was a legend who ended up fucking his own legacy.
> 
> Just heard gazillion ears, I was blown away.  What's the name of Doom's new album called?  In fact what albums should I listen to?  Only one I know of is Madvilliany.  I might get into hip hop again just for Doom.



I loved the Mouse and the Mask and get Born Like This

And fucking wow, I was listening to Gazillion Ear reading this.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 19, 2009)

Kittan said:


> I loved the Mouse and the Mask and get Born Like This
> 
> And fucking wow, I was listening to Gazillion Ear reading this.



Yeah, I just got Madvilliany.  I'm loving it, haven't heard something like this since the blackstar album (no I haven't been active on hiphop).  I listened to Born Like This on his myspace I definitely need to hear the whole thing.

I'll check out mouse and the mask.  Is dangermouse or def vs doom any good?  I'm a huge fan of def and doom.

I think I got a new favorite rapper.


----------



## Roy (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey guys I'm just starting to listen to this genre of music and I was wondering what artists would you guys recommend? besides 2PAC of course (I already listen to his tracks)


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 19, 2009)

^If your into west coast, NWA, Eazy E, The Game, Dr. Dre, Snoop Dogg, Murs.

MF Doom, Nas, Jay-z, The Roots, Blackstar, Mos Def, Outkast, common, wu tang clan, gza, rza, ghostface killah, inspectah deck, joe budden.

I think you'd really like Joe Budden, he uses alot of allusions and analogies with sports.

I intentionally left out Biggie, he was good but VASTLY overrated.  IMO, Reasonable Doubt>Ready to Die.  Not even top 10 from new york, let alone east coast.

Huh, I just listened to some stuff from power of the dollar, 50 was actually pretty good before he got signed.


----------



## Roy (Apr 19, 2009)

I hate 50 cent..looks like a brat 

Ill check out common since ive heard of him before and joe budden for now.. thanks


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Apr 20, 2009)

You shouldn't judge Kid Cudi from Day n Nite. I did that then I heard some of his other shit and now he's constantly moving up on my list.

Also, I heard of MF Doom quite a while ago, but I keep seeing more and more of him whenever I go, so someone recomend me a few of his songs I can download. Not loads just a few of his best.


----------



## JonnyCake (Apr 20, 2009)

If you are gonna get some MF DOOM, you gotta get Operation Doomsday/Mm..Food.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Apr 21, 2009)

@Roy

If you're into west coast, definitely check out Glasses Malone. He has authentic west coast flavor.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 21, 2009)

@Roy *Big Pun - Capital Punishment*


----------



## Kameil (Apr 22, 2009)

Kid Cudi has been moving up lately Day N nite isn't one of my favorites but my best is simply him and Wale in Look up in Da Stars.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 22, 2009)

And so the 50 cent hate continues, the amount of stans in this thread is unbelievable, shit is like wild fire, 1 person says he hates him then it just spreads, and the funniest thing about it is when he first came out i could bet my left nut sack you all was on his dick. He definitely isnt as good as he was when he 1st came out, but does that give you reason to "Hate" someone ? Saying you dont like him is one thing, but hating someone you dont even know is beyond me.

Kid cudi kind of sucks honestly XD, Kanye needs to stop acting so female and go back to the colloge dropout Ye we use too know. Weezy needs to get off the sizzurp and get back on some Carter 2 stuff, i mean half of the rappers out now need to step there friggin game up, its like nikkas lost there passion for the art, anyway the albums im looking forward too this year are

1. Blueprint 3 - Jay Z
2. Before  I Self Destruct - 50 cent (see if he returns to his former self)
3. Relapse - Eminem
4. Detox - Dre. Dre


who else is coming out this year ?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 22, 2009)

Rebirth is actually shaping up
Higuain saved Madrid for saying goodbye to La Liga

I'm not looking forward to the next 50 release. Curtis was disappointing and so was ToS.


----------



## little nin (Apr 22, 2009)

i think his next album may be on GRODT levels though, would love him if it is


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 22, 2009)

shyakugaun said:


> And so the 50 cent hate continues, the amount of stans in this thread is unbelievable, shit is like wild fire, 1 person says he hates him then it just spreads, and the funniest thing about it is when he first came out i could bet my left nut sack you all was on his dick. He definitely isnt as good as he was when he 1st came out, but does that give you reason to "Hate" someone ? Saying you dont like him is one thing, but hating someone you dont even know is beyond me.



The music that 50 Cent makes is rubbish. It's as simple as that. He had good songs on GRODT and he's been trying to recreate it ever since, but has failed miserably. His unfounded arrogance is reason enough to hate him. Plus he constantly throws subliminals at better music artists (Jay-Z, Nas etc.) because he's desperate to stay relevant. He should focus on making better music.



shyakugaun said:


> 1. Blueprint 3 - Jay Z
> 2. Before  I Self Destruct - 50 cent (see if he returns to his former self)
> 3. Relapse - Eminem
> 4. Detox - Dre. Dre
> ...



Lupe Fiasco - Lasers
Mos Def - The Ecstatic
Rakim - The Seventh Seal
Raekwon - Only Built 4 Cuban Linx II
Charles Hamilton - This Perfect Life
Chamillionaire - Venom
Busta Rhymes - Back on My B.S.
Saigon - The Greatest Story Never Told
Method Man & Redman - Blackout 2
Big Boi - Sir Luscious Left Foot
Clipse - Till the Casket Drops


----------



## mow (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## LayZ (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been waiting for Rakim to drop the Seventh Seal for like 2 years now.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 22, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> The music that 50 Cent makes is rubbish. It's as simple as that. He had good songs on GRODT and he's been trying to recreate it ever since, but has failed miserably. His unfounded arrogance is reason enough to hate him. Plus he constantly throws subliminals at better music artists (Jay-Z, Nas etc.) because he's desperate to stay relevant. He should focus on making better music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bolded ones FTW!


----------



## Batman (Apr 22, 2009)

I was about to go to sleep on Saigon.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 22, 2009)

LayZ said:


> I've been waiting for Rakim to drop the Seventh Seal for like 2 years now.



It's dropping right after Detox and OB4CL2.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 23, 2009)

where can i get Blu's "just another day" in mp3?


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 23, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> The music that 50 Cent makes is rubbish. It's as simple as that. He had good songs on GRODT and he's been trying to recreate it ever since, but has failed miserably. His unfounded arrogance is reason enough to hate him. Plus he constantly throws subliminals at better music artists (Jay-Z, Nas etc.) because he's desperate to stay relevant. He should focus on making better music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naah him an Jay Z are actually cool, he rarely throws shots at him, and if he does its usually comical, and him and nas had beef outside of the music stuff, they were actually friends at 1 time,  he is a bit arrogant, but who wouldnt be ? With the way he burst on to the scene im suprised he isnt even more big headed. But i agree though, his music is starting to free fall, but his mixtape game is always top notch, this next 50 album will be it for me, if he can recapture the real 50, ill buy 5 of his albums, if he cant, then i think his career will be over

bolded


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Apr 23, 2009)

shyakugaun said:


> And so the 50 cent hate continues, the amount of stans in this thread is unbelievable, shit is like wild fire, 1 person says he hates him then it just spreads, and the funniest thing about it is when he first came out i could bet my left nut sack you all was on his dick. He definitely isnt as good as he was when he 1st came out, but does that give you reason to "Hate" someone ? Saying you dont like him is one thing, but hating someone you dont even know is beyond me.



We were riding his dick 'cause we were like 11.


----------



## Ninja Goddess (Apr 23, 2009)

Am I the only one who wants Asher Roth to die in a fire? I hate practically all of the XXL freshmen. 

Compare crap like Charles Hamilton and Asher Roth to the real hope of hip-hop, groups like Slaughterhouse.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 23, 2009)

No, your not. Well I don't dislike him that much, but I listened to "The Greeenhouse effect" and most of it was so drab IMO. There's no life in his lyrics, I can't believe he gets mentioned in the same sentence as Em. there were a few tracks that I liked though. Still haven't listened to all of "Asleep in the bread aisle", but I heard "I love college"...


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 23, 2009)

G.O.A.T. said:


> We were riding his dick 'cause we were like 11.



Hell I was 11.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 23, 2009)

*New Em*

Eminem - 3 A.M.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2009)

^It's not bad. Some people are going ape shit about his voice, and yeah it's not my fave voice but it's not as bad as his arab wannabe one. And i hate his very old voice, he sounds like an annoying 13 year old i wanted to punch. The real one i like is MMLP/SHOW voice so hopefully he'll have some tracks like that. But this one wasn't bad, lyrics are nice anyway.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 23, 2009)

^really?  I didn't mind his old voice, probably because he came hard so it's easy to overlook.  Now without the lyrics, his voice is just annoying.  I liked Em's voice best in The Way I Am.



shyakugaun said:


> And so the 50 cent hate continues, the amount of stans in this thread is unbelievable, shit is like wild fire, 1 person says he hates him then it just spreads, and the funniest thing about it is when he first came out i could bet my left nut sack you all was on his dick. He definitely isnt as good as he was when he 1st came out, but does that give you reason to "Hate" someone ? Saying you dont like him is one thing, but hating someone you dont even know is beyond me.
> 
> Kid cudi kind of sucks honestly XD, Kanye needs to stop acting so female and go back to the colloge dropout Ye we use too know. Weezy needs to get off the sizzurp and get back on some Carter 2 stuff, i mean half of the rappers out now need to step there friggin game up, its like nikkas lost there passion for the art, anyway the albums im looking forward too this year are
> 
> ...



I thought 50's earlier works were pretty good, but very forgettable, which is my same opinion of weezy, pretty good but easily forgettable.  IMO, 90% of rappers were in the game to make money in the first place they never had passion, so once the money is gone same goes with their skills.

Not looking forward to any of them.  Especially Em, his latest single's were shitty club bangers and unfunny parodies.

@asher roth comment, he's no worse than current eminem.



LayZ said:


> I've been waiting for Rakim to drop the Seventh Seal for like 2 years now.



Definitely waiting for some more Rakim.  The only rapper I know of who is relevant and dope after 20 years.  I know he still has a good fight in him, he schooled Kanye, Nas, and KRS One in classics.


----------



## Batman (Apr 23, 2009)

Ninja Goddess said:


> Am I the only one who wants Asher Roth to die in a fire? I hate practically all of the XXL freshmen.
> 
> Compare crap like Charles Hamilton and Asher Roth to the real hope of hip-hop, groups like Slaughterhouse.



Not me. Asleep in the bread isle get's better the more I listen to it. Not perfect but he's clearly got talent and potential. And The Greenhouse effect was pretty dope.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 23, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^It's not bad. Some people are going ape shit about his voice, and yeah it's not my fave voice but it's not as bad as his arab wannabe one. And i hate his very old voice, he sounds like an annoying 13 year old i wanted to punch. The real one i like is MMLP/SHOW voice so hopefully he'll have some tracks like that. But this one wasn't bad, lyrics are nice anyway.



In a recent interview he said that this album is going to be his most versatile in terms of flow/voice. So while the first two singles might not be what most Eminem fans want to hear, there will be other tracks to please them. He also said "he's back", so I hope he doesn't disappoint.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 23, 2009)

^Rappers say alot of things to sell.  I don't doubt his abilities though.

edit: Rick Ross challenges Eminem to Rap battle.
Otoyomegatari

what do you guys think?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2009)

Rick Ross is a fucking idiot, i don't even remember hearing a song from this piece of shit. 

And i agree, his best is when he was in the way I am/Solider/Run rabbit type of voice. I don't mind his new voice, i just hope it has some old voice shit too. 

And his old voice just annoyed me so much, it's why SSLP isn't much above encore for me. Lyrically it's far better, but i can't listen to eminem's voice on SSLP very long, and encore was mostly shit. So i stick to MMLP/Show.


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 23, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> where can i get Blu's "just another day" in mp3?



It's on his Get Lifted EP. I'll send it your way.


----------



## Killa Cam (Apr 23, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]GAJT5E48jn0[/YOUTUBE]
This shit is really getting on my nerves. I know I've heard the sample before but I can't remember when. It's so familiar.

NVM figured it out


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> It's on his Get Lifted EP. I'll send it your way.



Thnx for the hook up, i hadn't heard party of two either, and the beat for soul provider is dope as fuck.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 24, 2009)

I gave up on _The Seventh Seal_.  Been waiting for that shit for years.  

Though I am definitely going to pickup _Blackout_ 2 since I felt like the coolest kid listening to that in middle school.  But I do not have any high expectations for the album itself but for it's value to me.  I might check out the Mr. Lif new album this weekend but I heard it was alright.


----------



## mow (Apr 25, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> It's on his Get Lifted EP. I'll send it your way.



hit me up as well Mr. Monk


----------



## DeLo (Apr 25, 2009)

Was listening to some old Eminem and wow:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdS4ln9N3vs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 25, 2009)

Old Em is the reason Eminem is top 5 in my all time fav rappers, I dunno whats going on with this King Marshall album.

Just got Drake's first mixtape "Room for Improvement" it's dope.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 25, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]3WrRbVpubIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 25, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Old Em is the reason Eminem is top 5 in my all time fav rappers, I dunno whats going on with this *King Marshall* album.
> 
> Just got Drake's first mixtape "Room for Improvement" it's dope.
> 
> ...



Don't you mean Relapse bruh?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 26, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Don't you mean Relapse bruh?



I guess, I always thought that was his next cd didn't really look much into it but thnx for letting me know.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 26, 2009)

DeLo said:


> Was listening to some old Eminem and wow:


I love all those Em and Royce tracks. To me, no one else compliments Em better on a track.


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2009)

DeLo said:


> Was listening to some old Eminem and wow:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdS4ln9N3vs[/YOUTUBE]



Lyrics are hot, but man that voice is almost as annoying as the one he does now, lol, I'm surprised he got so big with it to be honest.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 27, 2009)

LayZ said:


> I love all those Em and Royce tracks. To me, no one else compliments Em better on a track.



Yea those two together were amazing.


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 28, 2009)

DeLo said:


> Was listening to some old Eminem and wow:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdS4ln9N3vs[/YOUTUBE]



I was never a fan of Em, but I can't help but love his over-exaggerated, contrived threat verses. Fucking dope.


----------



## Cax (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Thelonious (Apr 28, 2009)

Cax said:


> Makes two of us mate.



Honestly, when it comes to producers, RZA is right up there with J Dilla for me. He's definitely not one of my favorite emcees, but he's fucking brilliant behind the scenes.

Btw, is his track Tragedy on any of his albums, or was it just a single?


----------



## Cax (Apr 28, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Honestly, when it comes to producers, RZA is right up there with J Dilla for me. He's definitely not one of my favorite emcees, but he's fucking brilliant behind the scenes.
> 
> Btw, is his track Tragedy on any of his albums, or was it just a single?



I think it was just a single. Not quite sure, though.


----------



## mow (Apr 28, 2009)

maaaaaaaaaaan. DeLA is the tits

w/ ATCQ


----------



## mow (Apr 28, 2009)

dp, but damn worth it.

courtesy of the crabman: Blu with Flying Lotus


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 28, 2009)

mow said:


> dp, but damn worth it.
> 
> courtesy of the crabman: Blu with Flying Lotus


----------



## mow (Apr 28, 2009)

hell.fuckin.yeah.



my fav new mc. im so glad he has a major deal now. cant wait for his new album to drop


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 28, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> [YOUTUBE]3WrRbVpubIA[/YOUTUBE]



They are pretty dope.  I really like K.R.E.A.M and Beautiful Day by them, been trying to get Fried Chicken and Watermelon for awhile but cannot find it. And they have a new album too which I am trying to grab too.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 28, 2009)

mow said:


> dp, but damn worth it.
> 
> courtesy of the crabman: Blu with Flying Lotus


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 29, 2009)

mow said:


> dp, but damn worth it.
> 
> courtesy of the crabman: Blu with Flying Lotus


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 29, 2009)

Finally got to listening through Born Like This. I'm about halfway through, and I gotta say this definitely does justice to Doom's old work. This shit is brilliant.

EDIT: God fucking dammit, this is dope. I'm gonna say it's the best since Operation Doomsday.


----------



## little nin (Apr 29, 2009)

that blu track is on (so)ul amazing btw


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 29, 2009)

OB4CL 2 first video
Link removed


----------



## little nin (Apr 29, 2009)

meth is on fire these days, well the last i heard of him neway, love that track, ghostface shitted on that too

i could just listen to the instrumental alone as well


----------



## kayos (May 1, 2009)

just out of curiosity....any of you guys see cunninlynguists on the strange journey tour?
I went down to london to see them on 4/20 (dunno if any of you uk peeps were there). anyway it was worth the money no doubt. substantial was supporting and ripped it too.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 2, 2009)

Az and Raekwon from Cyban Linx 2
Link removed
I think it really is dropping


----------



## DeLo (May 3, 2009)

Anyone else feeling the new track 3 AM by Eminem, I think this is vintage Eminem here anyone else fell the same?


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2009)

^I like it. And the video helps the song since his voice can get annoying but the video is a nice change to current music videos.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufDIuEu_HQ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CalRahhh (May 3, 2009)

I like it, and the video is great. What sucks though is its gonna get butchered and edited to get rid of all the blood and little flashes of gore so that music channels can play it heaps.


----------



## LayZ (May 3, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^I like it. And the video helps the song since his voice can get annoying but the video is a nice change to current music videos.


Morbid but entertaining video.  I love the lyrics but not really feeling his voice.  I respect trying to experiment with his flow but I miss the classic Em.  Oh well, all you can do is accept it for what it is.


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 3, 2009)

damn i'm so happy Game got a new album coming out this year


----------



## Shark Skin (May 3, 2009)




----------



## LovesToSpooge (May 3, 2009)

yo, need you guys to help me out.  reinstalled OS X again, so i'm back down to no music...again.  well on my laptop.

 so post up some essentials to help rebuild the collection.  only requirements preferably stuff after 2006.

also no nas, pac, biggie, wu tang, eminem, canibus, jay z, big pun, pretty much all the big east coast guys, i got all their discographies on my other computer.

also, for the wu lovers, dunno if you guys have heard AC, kinda old but here's some tight tracks i finally tracked down after forgetting them for so long.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLN6jIt9VwU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgosJZ-lZ3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zephos (May 3, 2009)

Gonna toot my own horn here.

I've been spending the past year assembling big ol' bunch of album lists on my RateYourMusic profile.

They're still in (and will probably always be) in progress. But here they are.

Feats vs Titles


----------



## mystictrunks (May 3, 2009)

LovesToSpooge said:


> yo, need you guys to help me out.  reinstalled OS X again, so i'm back down to no music...again.  well on my laptop.
> 
> so post up some essentials to help rebuild the collection.  only requirements preferably stuff after 2006.
> 
> also no nas, pac, biggie, wu tang, eminem, canibus, jay z, big pun, pretty much all the big east coast guys, i got all their discographies on my other computer.



People Under The Stairs last album, Fun DMC, was good. The Coup has a solid discography. Dogg Pound and Westside Connection have really solid debuts and the followups are pretty good. Three 6 Mafia is great, and you might want to check out some of their affiliates like Project Pat, especially Mista Don't Play and Crook by da Book.


----------



## Killa Cam (May 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]XJfpx3ERGPM[/YOUTUBE]

First time I ever heard Gizmo Duck in a rap song.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Undercovermc (May 4, 2009)

*New Eminem*

Eminem - Old Time's Sake (Ft. Dr. Dre)


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2009)

Decent song, like the chorus and lyrics aren't bad. Again the voice tho, hope it's not the whole album.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 4, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> When does that come out?


Its been out for a few months, at least that's what the post in the link indicates. There are two links so that people can download it. Only reason that I found it was because I was looking for some West Coast music on the site. Glad I did though Its really good.

clicky.


----------



## little nin (May 4, 2009)

fuck i need this in my life but can't download here at uni


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 4, 2009)

Re-post this shit, if you a true Hip-Hop fan

You say Lil Wayne, I say Tupac
You say Flo Rida, I say Eminem
You say Soulja Boy, I say Black Stars
You say Jim Jones, I say Biggie
You say Plies, I say Nas
You say UNK, I say Dr Dre
You say Dj Khaled, I say Eazy E
You say Mike Jones,I say Snoop Dogg
You say Rick Ross, I say Jay-Z


----------



## LayZ (May 4, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Its been out for a few months, at least that's what the post in the link indicates. There are two links so that people can download it. Only reason that I found it was because I was looking for some West Coast music on the site. Glad I did though Its really good.


Thanks I wouldn't known about this otherwise.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 4, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Its been out for a few months, at least that's what the post in the link indicates. There are two links so that people can download it. Only reason that I found it was because I was looking for some West Coast music on the site. Glad I did though Its really good.
> 
> even Mogi.



Nice!

I'm dl it right now, can't wait to give it a spin, I loved (so)ul amazing..


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 4, 2009)

Can anyone recommend me a couple of songs to put together on this CD.

I don't want any hardcore gangsta shit for this, I'm looking for stuff a little more along the lines of, "She got Her Own" by Jamie Foxx, Ne-Yo, and Fabulous, and "Birthday Sex" by Jeremih


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 4, 2009)

basically u want R&B, wrong thread. ^_^"


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 4, 2009)

Their isn't an R&B thread thats actually alive, so I figured this would be the next best thing.

Also a question for all the posters on the thread, what would you say are 7 essential songs for any fan of hip-hop to listen to?


----------



## Kizaru (May 5, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Decent song, like the chorus and lyrics aren't bad. Again the voice tho*, hope it's not the whole album.*



The voice has been on 4 songs. Its here to stay probably.


----------



## Batman (May 5, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Also a question for all the posters on the thread, what would you say are 7 essential songs for any fan of hip-hop to listen to?



Tough question. Essential is such a relative term when it comes to music. But I will recommend some great songs.

Mathematics - Mos Def
Breath in Breathe Out - Kanye West
Respiration - Black Star feat. Common
Double Trouble - The Roots feat. Mos Def (or You Got me or . . . I could go on)
The Cool - Lupe Fiasco
Stakes if High - De La Soul
Get By - Talib Kweli (or the remix if u can swing it. I think the lyrics are nicer on the remix)
Zealots - The Fugees
ATLiens - Outkast (or Dracula's Wedding - Andre 3000)
22 two's - Jay Z (or Moment of Clarity)


----------



## Kizaru (May 5, 2009)

Can I Live by Jay-Z is a must listen. Quotable after quotable with a great flow and beat.


----------



## furious styles (May 5, 2009)

some must listen tracks imo :

blind - company flow
muerte - jedi mind tricks
combustion spontaneous - MHz
glorious - micranots
shook ones pt. 2 - mobb deep
return of the b-boy - mr. lif
n.y. state of mind - nas
feather - nujabes ft. cise starr & akin
two dope boyz (in a cadillac) - outkast
they reminisce over you (t.r.o.y.) - pete rock + cl smooth
bring the noise - public enemy
pitchers of silence - sage francis
living in the world today - the gza
never off (on & on) - y society
citronella - aesop rock
ready to die - notorious b.i.g.
reality check - binary star
the choice is yours - black sheep
iron galaxy - cannibal ox

just a random selection


----------



## mystictrunks (May 5, 2009)

7 Essentials?
Fukk The Police - NWA
My Name Is - Eminem
Gin and Juice - Snoop Dogg
Children's Story - Slick Rick
Protect Ya Neck - Wu-Tang
Bonita Applebum -ATCQ or Me, Myself, and I - De La Soul
What's Hardcore - K'naan


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 5, 2009)

any good hip hop come out this century? 

i'm mostly familiar with the older classics pre '97 before all these millionaire gangsta's started poppin in thinking they can spit lyrics...


----------



## mystictrunks (May 5, 2009)

Kanye West, Lupe Fiasco, Outkast, Blue, K'naan, Dizzee Rascal, Cam, Joe Buddens, Wayne, Drake, Kid CuDi, Jay Electronica, Spank Rock, and Charles Hamilton are pretty good.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 5, 2009)

Kanye West...i recognize that name. Isn't he God's vessel or something?


----------



## God (May 5, 2009)

Re-post this shit, if you a true Hip-Hop fan

You say Lil Wayne, I say Tupac
You say Flo Rida, I say Eminem
You say Soulja Boy, I say Black Stars
You say Jim Jones, I say Biggie
You say Plies, I say Nas
You say UNK, I say Dr Dre
You say Dj Khaled, I say Eazy E
You say Mike Jones,I say Snoop Dogg
You say Rick Ross, I say Jay-Z




CREAM - Wu-Tang
Juicy - BIG
Hard Knock Life - jay
Ether - Nas
Hit em Up - 2pac
Gin N Juice - Snoop n Dre

Renegade - Jay ft Em ( Eminem kills it)

etc etc

But those are the 7 off the top of my head.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 5, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Kanye West...i recognize that name. Isn't he God's vessel or something?



God's Vessel, The Voice Of The Generation, and The Maker of Two Classics, another good cd, and an impressive crossover record.


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Kanye West, Lupe Fiasco, Outkast, Blue, K'naan, Dizzee Rascal, Cam, *Joe Buddens,* Wayne, Drake, Kid CuDi, Jay Electronica, Spank Rock, and Charles Hamilton are pretty good.



Barely ever see anyone give this guy his dues, i think he's pretty damn good myself and loved his mixtape.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 5, 2009)

Dat Kid from Cleveland is a good one.

I'm listening to So Far Gone right now.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 5, 2009)

^ Listen to Comeback Season as well if u havn't.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 5, 2009)

Comeback season was good. I've heard it.


----------



## Batman (May 5, 2009)

Any man > My Name is


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 5, 2009)




----------



## JBarnz008 (May 6, 2009)

why don't u guyz ever speak of Termanology?

do u know how beasty da dude is?


----------



## LayZ (May 6, 2009)

Batman said:


> Any man > My Name is


Isn't that just common knowledge? 


JB the Jedi said:


> why don't u guyz ever speak of Termanology?
> 
> do u know how beasty da dude is?


Of course he's beasty, he idolizes Big Pun.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 6, 2009)

going to the Talib concert forced me to dl his discography.... dude is mad nice! 

I couldn't even rap along to most of his songs, only shit I knew was joints from BlackStar.


----------



## LayZ (May 6, 2009)

Kweli is my favorite. I just relate to him the most.


----------



## Batman (May 6, 2009)

LayZ said:


> Isn't that just common knowledge?



lol You'd think that, but you know.  . .


any of you know about the kweili documentary? Is it out? Is it finished? Is it old? Looks interesting as hell.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvESVSBzozE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (May 6, 2009)

I saw that a while ago but I have no idea if its out or not.


----------



## Batman (May 6, 2009)

Suppose it's not done yet. Guess I'll just have to keep anticipating.


----------



## Teach (May 6, 2009)

When rap was good.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 7, 2009)

So since the decade is over should we compile a list of classic albums released since the year 2000?


----------



## Batman (May 7, 2009)

h3h3h3 said:
			
		

> When rap was good.


was always a good party song.



mystictrunks said:


> So since the decade is over should we compile a list of classic albums released since the year 2000?



I think so.



Pink Lava lamp isn't Charle's Hamilton's retail album is it?


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5KIY4GlyiI[/YOUTUBE]

Finally his normal voice, took long enough. Hot song too, fucked up lyrics but that's the point.


----------



## LayZ (May 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Finally his normal voice, took long enough. Hot song too, fucked up lyrics but that's the point.


That was disturbing..... 

He's twisted but so lyrically gifted.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 7, 2009)

Batman said:


> Pink Lava lamp isn't Charle's Hamilton's retail album is it?



Nah, just a mixtape.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 7, 2009)

[divshare]myId=7295691-bad[/divshare]


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2009)

LayZ said:


> That was disturbing.....
> 
> He's twisted but so lyrically gifted.



"Suck the cum out while belching" 

Twisted, indeed, entertaining? Hell yeah.


----------



## Spike (May 7, 2009)

New CYNE will drop in my mailbox in about 5 days.

I'm so stoked. The songs sound great, more like the oldschool CYNE and not like PDT or Starship.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 7, 2009)

Oh yea, Relapse leaked.


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2009)

^downloading now. Not around much in this thread cause to be honest I don't have much time to listen to music now days, but I don't lie, pretty hyped about em's new track. I've been replaying Joe's mixtape so much i need something new.


----------



## shanto (May 7, 2009)

hip-hop is the best genre of music ever created my favrite song is 'im tierd' by Z-ro and i know god music i was a dj


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2009)

Ok so listened to the whole cd twice now and really enjoying it. Dunno how many em fans are here, dunno if he's considered to mainstream or not, but anyway it's a good cd, i think it's even great in most aspects. 

If I had to compare albums, I'd say it's SSLP without that annoying whiny voice he had. I wouldn't say it's on the level of MMLP/Show but it's still has alot of "Good" songs compared to "Bad" IMO. 

Anyway this is probably the best song so far for me. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg-IZgPLfVU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kizaru (May 7, 2009)

He mentions Hannah Montana again. 

I'd appreciate a pm with a link.  Pretty good song, mostly cus he's not using that voice.


----------



## LayZ (May 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Ok so listened to the whole cd twice now and really enjoying it. Dunno how many em fans are here, dunno if he's considered to mainstream or not, but anyway it's a good cd, i think it's even great in most aspects.
> 
> If I had to compare albums, I'd say it's SSLP without that annoying whiny voice he had. I wouldn't say it's on the level of MMLP/Show but it's still has alot of "Good" songs compared to "Bad" IMO.
> 
> Anyway this is probably the best song so far for me.


Thats good to hear.  I'm still trying to get a link.


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2009)

Sent to both of you, check PMS


----------



## Kizaru (May 7, 2009)

Thanks.

Having listened to most of the album I have to say my favorite tracks are:

Bagpipes from Baghdad
Stay Wide Awake
Beautiful

Not a classic album but very enjoyable. Still have to listen a few more times.


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2009)

I love - 
Stay Wide Awake
Beautiful 
Daja Vu
Underground


----------



## Batman (May 7, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Nah, just a mixtape.



*sigh of relief* I like the kid but that shit was 70% garbage.


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2009)

Sent it PM, enjoy!


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 7, 2009)

E said:


> got teh green ready



nice! i just got relapse, maybe i should spark up myself.


----------



## Kizaru (May 7, 2009)

well if anyone needs it let me know. jb and layZ also have the link too im sure.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (May 7, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> nice! i just got relapse, maybe i should spark up myself.



holy shit, people who finally fucking smoking weed in this place. 

that underground track is fire.  i'm dling the album off albumwash, but could you pm me the link just in case??

good looks.


----------



## Kittan (May 7, 2009)

Hit me up with relapse.


----------



## E (May 7, 2009)

oh shit, so far this shit is crazy 

i'm gonna need shrooms for this


----------



## Kizaru (May 7, 2009)

I've had Beautiful on repeat for a while reminds me of Hallie's song.


----------



## E (May 7, 2009)

RE: Hello
OH FUCK I HERD A VOICE BOX 


his em aura saved him 


....i'll give it a chance 

but still 

it's actually catchy :ho


----------



## LovesToSpooge (May 7, 2009)

i'm at my mom right now....sounding pretty good but not that eminem crack..at least not yet.

hopefully the other rappers are gonna wake up and release some shit with lyrics


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2009)

Second half of the CD is better, don't worry.


----------



## Kizaru (May 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Second half of the CD is better, don't worry.



* Not counting we made you. And what was the point behind the Tonya skit?


----------



## E (May 7, 2009)

so far "Beautiful" is my favourite


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 7, 2009)

OMG! Dr. West is the best intro ever! xD


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2009)

^Funny shit. Like how doctor becomes slim shady.


----------



## LayZ (May 7, 2009)

I went crazy when I heard this....

_In the bed with two brain dead lesbian vegetables
I bet you they'll become heterosexual
Nothing will stop me from molesting you
Titty fucking you 'til your breast nipple flesh tickles my testicles_


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 7, 2009)

LayZ said:


> I went crazy when I heard this....
> 
> _In the bed with two brain dead lesbian vegetables
> I bet you they'll become heterosexual
> ...



omg what track is that?


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2009)

^LOL yeah shit made me laugh. And this part of the third verse in Deja Vu to me was fucking sick. 

*"now here i am three months later full blown relapse
just get high until the kids get home from school holmes relax
and since im convince that im an in-somni-ac
i need these pills to be able to sleep so i take three naps
just to be able to function throughout the day
lets see thats an ambian each nap how many valium three
and that averages out to one good hour of sleep
so now you see the reason how come he
has taken four years to just put out an album b
see me and you we almost had the same outcome heath" *


----------



## Kizaru (May 7, 2009)

> Young girl by the name of Brenda



You guys think he is talking about Brenda from Tupac's song?


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 8, 2009)

I'm on track 6, 

Fuckin' Voicebox.


----------



## LayZ (May 8, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> omg what track is that?


Last verse on that Baghdad joint.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 8, 2009)

First half of the cd and it's sounding like Eminem to me. 

So happy for the guy, I'm proud of him. 

anyone got pics of him when he was fat? he lost hella weight if that was tru (3 am vid)

edit: Tonya skit...xD


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2009)

Yeah he was chubby, hell look at re-up times, forgot the song they had for it, but he was chubby. I wouldn't say "Fat" but then again everyone is fat these days so yeah  

But yeah he was big then compared to now, now he's in shape.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 8, 2009)

^ lol exactly, in America chubby is fat.


----------



## Thelonious (May 8, 2009)

Can I get the spin for Relapse?


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 8, 2009)

After spinning the whole album "Underground" is my fav, but solid album overall by Em.


----------



## Thelonious (May 8, 2009)

Just got the DDL. I'll post a review after the spin.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2009)

My View on it. 

1. "Dr. West" (skit)

2. "3 A.M." - *6* - It's not a terrible track but i just can't get into it. I can listen to it and enjoy it for what it is but without the video feels like a "Ok track.

3. "My Mom" - *6* - Well I'd put this at a 7 or 7.5 for the content but the chorus annoys me so much and it's hard to understand what he's saying at times. 

4. "Insane" - *8* - Love how twisted he is here. I think he's a bit crazy at times but still an enjoyable track, love the chorus. 

5. "Bagpipes From Baghdad" - *7.5* - Good track but nothing mindblowing. Last verse is fucking great though. 

6. "Hello" - *6* - Last "Ok" track for me. Decent listen but nothing special. 

7. "Tonya" (skit)

8. "Same Song & Dance" - *8* - Love the beat, love the slickness, chorus is great. 

9. "We Made You" - *4* - Hate it. It's not as bad as "Just lose it" but it's bad. 

10. "Medicine Ball" - *7* - Not a bad song, good beat and love some of the lines. 

11. "Paul" (skit)

12. "Stay Wide Awake" - *9.5* - Fucking LOVE the Chorus and lyrics, song is one of the best beats ever IMO. 

13. "Old Time's Sake" (featuring Dr. Dre) - *7* - Fun track, nothing to hate on, enjoy the chorus and dre. 

14. "Must Be the Ganja" - *8.5* - Lol funny track and just a fun listen. 
15. "Mr. Mathers"

16. "Déjà Vu" - *9.5* - Awesome track filled with almost everything i wanted to hear for a more serious track. Love the last verse, it's so sick. 

17. "Beautiful" - *9.5* - I believe the chorus is a bit long but everything else is great, love his emotion. 

18. "Crack a Bottle" (featuring Dr. Dre and 50 Cent) - *4* - Why the fuck this on here ? Wack ass song. 

19. "Steve Berman" (skit)

20. "Underground/ Ken Kaniff" - *10* - Easily the best song on here, love the chorus, love the lyrics, love the style, man it's fucking RAW.


----------



## Thelonious (May 8, 2009)

Oh god, I love the intro.


----------



## LayZ (May 8, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Oh god, I love the intro.


The Doctor sounds like McNulty of "The Wire" to me. Does anyone know if thats actually him?


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 8, 2009)

lol wtf @ crack a bottle, and yes underground is the best. 

Yes the intro is just amazing. :Lmao


----------



## LayZ (May 8, 2009)

After a few spins I'm really feelin' that "Hello" track.  Especially that 2nd verse.


----------



## Thelonious (May 8, 2009)

Insane made me laugh so fucking hard. I missed this Em. 

EDIT: Old Times Sake has given me more hope for Rehab.


----------



## E (May 8, 2009)

the "color a fucking zebra" line always gets me 

and _insane_ is fucking epic


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2009)

Well don't like to compare albums, cause i can just listen to them all. But if i had to it go like this for me. 

Show > MMLP > Relapse >> SSLP >>>> Encore

Relapse would be even better then MMLP if it had two more tracks like underground. But i guess that's what relapse two is for 

And the reason i like underground so much is it cause it reminds me of some old sick shit from him, especially the 

*"Dre I’m down here, under the ground dig me up
Broken tibias fibias, yeah fix me up
Sixty sluts all of ‘em dying from mass afixial
After they sip piss through a Christopher Reeves sippy cup
dixy cups toxins boxes of oxy pads
enough oxycotin to send a fucking ox to rehab
wack job in the back with a black stocking cap
jacking off to a hockey mask at a boxing match
[you can't say that] yes he can
I just did ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) now guess again
better text message your next of kin
tell him shits about to get extra messy especially when
I flex again and throw a fucking lesbian in wet cement
So faggoty faggoty faggoty raggedy Ann and Andy
NO raggedy Andy and Andy no it can't be, it can't be
Yes it can be the fucking anti christ is back Danny" *

Shit is just screaming "I'm back bitch"


----------



## E (May 8, 2009)

what about in terms of shock and explicitness?


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2009)

This wins. Shit made me rewind a few times and say "Did this friend just say that?"


----------



## E (May 8, 2009)

srsly yo, some epic-ass detroit horrorcore shit 

and his flow is just so sick in Insane


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 8, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Show > MMLP > Relapse >> SSLP >>>> Encore



I would say

Em Show > SSLP > MMLP > Relapse > Encore


----------



## E (May 8, 2009)

i always have MMLP on top in my list

MMLP > Em Show > SSLP or Relapse, i have to listen to Relapse more to come to a conclusion > Encore

i think that MMLP was just perfect


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2009)

MMLP had alot of great tracks but some skipable ones. 

MMLP skipable tracks for em - "The Real Slim Shady" "Remember Me" "Drug Ballad" and "Kim" i skip almost everytime. 

Show Skipable - "Without me" "Drips" "Helie's song" 

Encore - Everything but "Spend some time" "Never enough" and "Like toy soliders" 

Relapse skipping tracks - "We Made you" "Hello" "Medical Bill" "Mom" and "3AM" So it's not far from MMLP but it's still has more skipable tracks for me and it doesn't have "The way i am" level yet.


----------



## LayZ (May 8, 2009)

For me: SSLP > Infinite > MMLP > Show > Relapse > Encore Bonus CD > Encore 

Relapse is do to change once I've given more spins.  I only included to Encore Bonus CD to emphasize my dislike for Encore.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2009)

Haha the bonus cd had 3 songs better then anything on the actual album, was that bad. Love "We As Americans/Ricky Ticky Toc/Love me" 

Oh and anyone notice he makes fun of all artiest using Auto-tune in "My Mom" Made me fucking laugh out loud.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 8, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Oh and anyone notice he makes fun of all artiest using Auto-tune in "My Mom" Made me fucking laugh out loud.



quote it.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2009)

3:27 - 3:34 "My valum My Vallluuuuuummmmmmmeeeeee" in autotune, lolol.


----------



## E (May 8, 2009)

^^^yea i noticed that too


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 8, 2009)

MMLP>SSLP>Eminem show>Infinite>Relapse>everything else Em did.  I'm surprised, Em actually came hard this time.  Not his best work but he did surprise me.  Em can still come hard when he wants to.



crazymtf said:


> MMLP had alot of great tracks but some skipable ones.
> 
> MMLP skipable tracks for em - "The Real Slim Shady" "Remember Me" "Drug Ballad" and "Kim" i skip almost everytime.
> 
> ...



What you didn't like drug ballad?  That song is badass.


----------



## Kizaru (May 8, 2009)

Encore will always be that huge dent in Em's catalog.


----------



## E (May 8, 2009)

i love drug ballad 

it's in my top 10 lol



but then again, it's impossible to have a top 10 with eminem


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 8, 2009)

^He isn't in my top 10.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> MMLP>SSLP>Eminem show>Infinite>Relapse>everything else Em did.  I'm surprised, Em actually came hard this time.  Not his best work but he did surprise me.  Em can still come hard when he wants to.
> 
> 
> 
> What you didn't like drug ballad?  That song is badass.



Hated the chorus, lyrics were ok, it felt like a party song but wasn't really a party song. Just a skipable track for me. But put amityville on and let that third verse play and i love it. Shit was so sick and raw, and his emotion was great.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (May 8, 2009)

i officially don't feel this album.  the beats are all too similar, theyre hard as fuck but they all sound exactly the same.  his flow is pretty generic as well as his lyrics.  this shit is ok at best.  beautiful and underground are the only tracks that stand out.  

i'm gonna give him an A for effort though...but he's got nothing left to spit about.  and i'm ok with that.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2009)

^Completely disagree. Except for underground/Beautiful standing out. Though I'd say Daja Vu is even better then beautiful. 

I heard one other person say all the beats are similar. But when i listen to underground, then Daja vu, then same song and dance, and then Stay wide awake, I only have to ask "Are we listening to the same shit? None of it sounds even close" 

Well I can see some not liking this album, it's not the best of his that's for sure, but as a fan of his who hasn't heard anything good since 8 mile I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Deweze (May 8, 2009)

Time for you to hate me again, lets begin now hand me the pen, how should I begin it and where does it all end my medicine ball your in my medicine ball friends


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2009)

*"Put Christopher Reeves on a unicycle with a kickstand
Kick it up and push him and lead him right into quick sand
Here, you need a hand big man, grab hold of this branch
With both hands, man they don't understand, I'm just a sick man" *

Don't even like the song much but damn that shit made me laugh.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 9, 2009)

Fuckin hilarious

Put Christopher Reeves on a unicycle with a kickstand
Kick it up and push him and lead him right into quick sand
Here, you need a hand big man, grab hold of this branch
With both hands, man they don't understand, I'm just a sick man
Now everybody's pissed at me
Like it's my fault this name rhymes with so many different words, Jeez!
So one last time Mr. Christoper Reeves
Won't you break it down for me and just spit the verse please!
"Eminem, I'm coming to kill you, always hated you and I still do
You'll never fill my shoes, my Superman costume
Doesn't even fit you, they don't feel you
You're taking this shit too far, who do you think you are?
Hang my suit up in the armior
Everyday I hate you more and more, throw down the cardboard
Let's breakdance if you think you're hardcore"


----------



## mystictrunks (May 9, 2009)

Dang like half of Crime Pays is pure fire.


----------



## Kizaru (May 9, 2009)

Thats the new Camron cd right?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 9, 2009)

Yea, it has the best intro of 09.


----------



## Kizaru (May 10, 2009)

*Mos Def - Casa Bay*

[Sakura_Shards]_Rosario_+_Vampire_Season_II_c019

Glad to see Mos come back with a great song, can't wait for his album.


----------



## Space Jam (May 10, 2009)

I still like infinite way better than any other eminem cd just based off the rapping alone..


----------



## LoboFTW (May 10, 2009)

My top ten in no order
1. Immortal Technique
2. Rakim
3. Nas
4.Tupac
5. Big L
6. Wu-Tang Clan
7. Tribe
8. Jedi Mind Tricks
9. KRS one
10. Common


----------



## sworder (May 10, 2009)

1. Underground
2. Beautiful
3. Stay Wide and Awake
4. Deja Vu
5. Insane

My faves from the album


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2009)

sworder said:


> 1. Underground
> 2. Beautiful
> 3. Stay Wide and Awake
> 4. Deja Vu
> ...



1. Underground
2. Stay Wide Awake
3. Same Song and Dance
4. Deja Vu
5. Must be the Ganja *Best Chorus*


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 10, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Encore will always be that huge dent in Em's catalog.



It did have some hilarious tracks though, and to me "Yellow Brick Road" was the best track from it.



OMG I love Drug Ballad as well. xD


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2009)

Really yellow brick road was a good storytelling song but it's not something I'd listen to more then twice in the same week. I mean it's a story, it's good, but it's not like "The Way I Am" or "Say goodbye to Hollywood" where it tells a story but it's also enjoyable song to bump to. 

But what tracks were funny on encore? I listen to encore a long time ago but all i remember is hating 85% of the shit on there. I'll relisten to see if any of the funny songs are on there, cause I like his sense of humor. Crude is the only way.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (May 10, 2009)

What was the line Eminem said about Mariah to anger Nick?


----------



## sworder (May 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> 1. Underground
> 2. Stay Wide Awake
> 3. Same Song and Dance
> 4. Deja Vu
> 5. Must be the Ganja *Best Chorus*



Havent quite gotten into Must be the Ganja, but Same Song & Dance is catchy as hell.



Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> What was the line Eminem said about Mariah to anger Nick?



It was almost a whole song, not just a line 

Bagpipes from Baghdad


----------



## E (May 10, 2009)

the way that hello and same song & dance together went together was pretty badass :ho

and i relistened to SSLP earlier today

and i came to the conclusion that even though Relapse is better than SSLP imo, it's still more epic

if that makes any sense 


and nick cannon should stop being such a little butthurt bitch


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 10, 2009)

Seriously? Am I the only one who found the Christopher Reeve voice in Medicine Ball fuckin hilarious.


----------



## E (May 10, 2009)

"throw down the cardboard, let's breakdance if you think you're hardcore"


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 10, 2009)

You my good sir, are full of win.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2009)

Em's about to get ethered by Nick Cannon.

TES > MMLP > SSLP > Infinite > > > Relapse >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Encore


----------



## Kizaru (May 10, 2009)

Nick is gonna return to the mic, Em better watch out.


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2009)

We all better watch out. Time for Nick to make some corny ass rhymes again. Fucking idiot can't even act, let alone rap. 

As to why he's mad. 

*Mariah, whatever happen to us, why did we have to break up
All I asked for was a glass of punch
You see I never really asked for much
I can't imagine whats, going through your mind after such
A nasty break up with that Latin hunk
Luis Miguel, Nick Cannon better back the fuck up
I'm not playin', I want her back you punk*

And - 
*And yeah baby, I want another crack at ya
You can beat me with any spatula that you want
I mean I really want ya bad, you cunt
Nick you had your fun
I've come to kick you in your sack of junk*

Also - 
*Nick Cannon you prick, I wish you luck with the fuckin' whore
Every minute there's a sucka born*


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 10, 2009)

Em is fucked. In case you fuckers forgot, Nick made Gigolo. Which >>>>>>Em's entire catalog.


----------



## E (May 10, 2009)

and he could always gather up with All That posse 

or the Wild N Out crew


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2009)

Nick Cannon can afford the best ghost writers in the industry.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 10, 2009)

My favs from the album are

Insane
Hello 
Underground

my fav beat is Hello's.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 10, 2009)

E said:


> and he could always gather up with *All That posse*
> 
> or the Wild N Out crew



Fuck it. 

R.I.P Eminem.


----------



## E (May 10, 2009)

fuck it, i'm making a bunch of RIP Eminem shirts


gotta make a profit out of this


----------



## Kizaru (May 10, 2009)

Now that Nick has killed EM I hear he's going after Jay-Z


----------



## E (May 10, 2009)

he's knocking off legends one by one


----------



## Kizaru (May 10, 2009)

Next thing you know he'll  go to Cuba and battle 2pac


----------



## Thelonious (May 11, 2009)

E said:


> and he could always gather up with All That posse
> 
> or the Wild N Out crew





Em is fucked.


----------



## Cax (May 11, 2009)

I'm really enjoyin the new Em album. Insane is my favourite track so far.


----------



## Hiroshimo (May 11, 2009)

hey

in the past i heard a lot of pitbull and chingy music. and now i asked myself: whats up with them? pitbull still is popular and makes a few very good party hits. but chingy? his albums like jackpot or powerballin were very good but then? what do you mean?


----------



## Killa Cam (May 11, 2009)

Hiroshimo said:


> hey
> 
> in the past i heard a lot of pitbull and chingy music. and now i asked myself: whats up with them? pitbull still is popular and makes a few very good party hits. but chingy? his albums like jackpot or powerballin were very good but then? what do you mean?



Is this a real post?


----------



## Hiroshimo (May 11, 2009)

yeah im wondering whats up with chingy


----------



## mystictrunks (May 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p25obgJ2qtg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thelonious (May 11, 2009)

Hiroshimo said:


> his albums like jackpot or powerballin were very good but then?



Hahaha, oh man.


----------



## Matt Perry (May 11, 2009)

Eminem's new album is just alright for me thus far.


----------



## Thelonious (May 11, 2009)

As far as Em's new album, you have to really look at the skill itself and not just the lyricism. The problem with the grotesque imagery is that it tends to overshadow the skill for some people.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 11, 2009)

anyone got the Biggie diss by TuPac on the "Get Money" beat?


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2009)

Cax said:


> I'm really enjoyin the new Em album. Insane is my favourite track so far.



His flow and voice are great, the subject matter is up to you. I also like the track, especially the beginning. "I was born with a dick in my brain, yeah fucked in the head" great opener.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 11, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> As far as Em's new album, you have to really look at the skill itself and not just the lyricism. The problem with the grotesque imagery is that it tends to overshadow the skill for some people.



I'm going to have to agree with Thelonious.  The skill level displayed on this album is nowhere near his best works.  It does show Em is taking steps in the right direction, but it's a pretty average album.

Yes, I changed my opinion.  I liked it at first only because it caught me by surprise at how good it actually is when I expected songs to be like crack a bottle and just lose it.


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2009)

Opposite for me. Well i was indeed expecting a bunch of crack a bottles when i first heard the CD i thought "It's good." but man i can't stop playing it. If it's not on my PC, it's on my laptop, if it's not on my laptop it's on my Ipod, if it's not on my Ipod it's on my 360. I haven't listen to a CD this much for a long time. Yeah I em a eminem fan, so this could be due towards that but it's not as if I haven't done the same with DMX CDS, 50 cent *Before massacre *, Joe budden, Wu Tang and so on. 

It could be a mix of not listening to a "Album" in awhile. Or it could be just that I'm glad em's returned. Not to mention i love punchlines, and this album is filled with them with nasty/twisted thoughts. So I've changed my opinion of a "Good" album to a "Great" one right under MMLP. So before it was just above SSLP but not on MMLP level. Now it's close to MMLP. I only expect good things from Relapse 2.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (May 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfo-EGDBEAY[/YOUTUBE]

Kicks ass.


----------



## E (May 11, 2009)

my thoughts exactly crazymtf


----------



## mystictrunks (May 11, 2009)

Relapse isn't that good.  Skillwise it's no where near MMLP,SSLP, or TES. Songwise it's not touching TES or MMLP. Its a step backwards. The content would be okay if he hadn't shown maturity on albums like TES and even Encore. It's just Em tryuing to ride a style he was done with years ago.


----------



## typhoon72 (May 11, 2009)

Anyone listen to the TiRon mixtape: Ketchup, yet?


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (May 11, 2009)

relapse aint that bad, its the best album i've heard since Nas - N.I.G.G.E.R
the beats are too sick, now im even anticipating the 50 album


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Relapse isn't that good.  Skillwise it's no where near MMLP,SSLP, or TES. Songwise it's not touching TES or MMLP. Its a step backwards. The content would be okay if he hadn't shown maturity on albums like TES and even Encore. It's just Em tryuing to ride a style he was done with years ago.



Maybe to you, i think it's far better then SSLP and almost the matches the tracklist of MMLP in terms of listening to them. Like i said a huge fan of em's work so it could be that. But not huge enough to give encore more then 3 listens in all it's time. So could just be me but meh, i am loving the album. 

And maturity is great, and i love eminem show for that. But encore was anything but maturity. A bunch of fart noises on more then 50% of the songs is less mature then talking about lesbos and killing people. Plus the content is fun to listen to and I'll definably remember it.


----------



## Killa Cam (May 11, 2009)

Hiroshimo said:


> yeah im wondering whats up with chingy



Kick rocks, friend.


----------



## Hiroshimo (May 12, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Hahaha, oh man.



ohh you dont like chingy^^


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 12, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p25obgJ2qtg[/YOUTUBE]




I just do not get it.  I loved his Day 'n Nite track but I cannot get into any other songs by him.


----------



## Thelonious (May 12, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p25obgJ2qtg[/YOUTUBE]



This is pretty garbage.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 12, 2009)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I just do not get it.  I loved his Day 'n Nite track but I cannot get into any other songs by him.



Ditto. I think he's overrated.


----------



## Thelonious (May 12, 2009)




----------



## LovesToSpooge (May 12, 2009)

has anyone peeped the new method/red mixtape? or rae's? probably but i'm always mad behind on this thread. 

anyhoo, here's some of that new fiiiyyyaaaaahhhh


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (May 12, 2009)

When is the mixtape supposed to be released?

...Today lol?


----------



## Thelonious (May 12, 2009)

LovesToSpooge said:


> has anyone peeped the new method/red mixtape? or rae's? probably but i'm always mad behind on this thread.
> 
> anyhoo, here's some of that new fiiiyyyaaaaahhhh


----------



## LovesToSpooge (May 12, 2009)

only built for cuban linx 2 is looking great too, man.

today on my way back from a final, they started playing triumph on the radio, i started bugging out on the highway.


----------



## Thelonious (May 12, 2009)

I don't blame you. Triumph will always be one of the top tracks on my list.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 13, 2009)

Anybody cop that new Last Kiss by Jada?


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

I'm still on the hunt for Mind Fusion Vol. 5. Does anyone have a DDL of it?


----------



## Cax (May 13, 2009)

Fucking Blackout 2, can't wait to cop that shit.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 13, 2009)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Anybody cop that new Last Kiss by Jada?



Lol, I forgot that guy even existed, he has a new album out?  He's a totally decent rapper, but he's nothing great.  How's his new album?

I get so sick of NY rappers sometimes, most try to be like Jay-Z/Big/Wu tang.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (May 13, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Lol, I forgot that guy even existed, he has a new album out?  He's a totally decent rapper, but he's nothing great.  How's his new album?
> 
> I get so sick of NY rappers sometimes, most try to be like Jay-Z/Big/Wu tang.



get the fuck outta here.

woooooooooooooowwwwww, i can feel you on that critique of ny rappers, although not most of them but there are those who try sweating the legends too much, but jada is not one of them. he's universally regarded as one of the best rappers to not get his dues. if you think kiss is something other than great, you haven't listened to him enough.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 13, 2009)

LovesToSpooge said:


> get the fuck outta here.
> 
> woooooooooooooowwwwww, i can feel you on that critique of ny rappers, although not most of them but there are those who try sweating the legends too much, but jada is not one of them. he's universally regarded as one of the best rappers to not get his dues. if you think kiss is something other than great, you haven't listened to him enough.



I don't listen to kiss that much, only like 10 songs from him.  He's clever but he speaks on the same subject matter as every other rapper out.  Seriously it's been over 2 decades and most rappers haven't found a new subject matter.  Needless to say my interest in rap has dropped sharply in the past few years.


On another note, anyone listen to DJ Jazzy Jeff?  yes that mofo who get's tossed out by Uncle Phil.  I really like his single, practice.  I'm probably going to listen to that album.


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> On another note, anyone listen to DJ Jazzy Jeff?  yes that mofo who get's tossed out by Uncle Phil.  I really like his single, practice.  I'm probably going to listen to that album.



I really should listen to more from him. I hear he's a beast on the wheels of steel.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 13, 2009)

*Download:* Method Man And Redman - Blackout! 2

*ED!*t: For those of you still interested in Busta's music, _Back On My B.S._ has leaked too.


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

Downloaded Blackout! 2 about an hour ago. I'll post a review after I spin it later tonight.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 13, 2009)

Lupe Fiasco is the best rapper alive. 

(I post this same post in here every once in a while.)


----------



## Kizaru (May 13, 2009)

I remember being added  to someones ignore list cus i talked about Lupe in the convo thread. 



edit: oh snap blackout 2 is out?


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 13, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> I remember being added  to someones ignore list cus i talked about Lupe in the convo thread.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: oh snap blackout 2 is out?



LOL, dats crazeh. Lupe does have a lotta haters tho.


----------



## Come Honor Chest (May 13, 2009)

A couple years ago I was a big hip hop fan. I guess I grew out of it. Now I'm a Rock/Metal kind of guy. But don't get my wrong, there are some great lyricists in the Hip Hop genre. I love Kanye West(well, not 808s and Heartbeat). Lil' Wayne is pretty good too.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 13, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Lupe Fiasco is the best rapper alive.
> 
> (I post this same post in here every once in a while.)



No hip-hop album released after _The Cool_ has been better than it, I'll give him that much. I wouldn't say he's the best rapper alive yet, but he's making the best music right now. If that makes sense.



Kizaru said:


> I remember being added  to someones ignore list cus i talked about Lupe in the convo thread.



A lot of them think he's overrated.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 14, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> No hip-hop album released after _The Cool_ has been better than it, in my opinion. So I'm going to have to agree.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of them think he's overrated.



Exactly, I havn't bought a hip-hop cd since The Cool. Nothing has been worth my money lately. But it's Lupe's mixtape work is what makes him imo.


----------



## Thelonious (May 14, 2009)

I have yet to hear anything from Lupe's mixtape days. But, if I were to judge straight from the studio albums, he's definitely one of the most underrated more mainstream rappers out there.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 14, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> I have yet to hear anything from Lupe's mixtape days. But, if I were to judge straight from the studio albums, he's definitely one of the most underrated more mainstream rappers out there.



OMG! u don't know what ur missing my friend.


----------



## Kizaru (May 14, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Exactly, I havn't bought a hip-hop cd since The Cool. Nothing has been worth my money lately. But it's Lupe's mixtape work is what makes him imo.



Have you listened to the advance version of Food & Liquor?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 14, 2009)

Lupe's good, but best rapper alive, not at that level yet. Outside of Paris/Tokyo, give me Sunshine or American Terrorist.


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2009)

I like Lupe, but his albums never were amazing for me. I believe he had some great songs but never enough to make me buy the album. But yeah he's good, love some of his lyrics, especially "Put you on game" if that's the right one i remember but basically it's fucking fire.

Edit - Fuck yeah it's this song. Shit is fire.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG5DmdMo1HQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Batman (May 14, 2009)

I'm still spinning both the cool and food and liquor and his mixtapes. Lupe is so quality it's almost scary . . . now best rapper alive . . . soon.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 14, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Have you listened to the advance version of Food & Liquor?



yea, the one with Trials & Tribulations right? 

anyways there were 2 versions of F&L and I spinned both of em. I've heard the whole discography of Lupe, I'll be surprised if I come across a track from him I havn't heard yet. 

Put You On Game was def my fav from The Cool.


----------



## Thelonious (May 14, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> OMG! u don't know what ur missing my friend.



Yeah, I definitely need to pick them up. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 14, 2009)

11 tracks in, every track is dope so far.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 14, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> yea, the one with Trials & Tribulations right?
> 
> anyways there were 2 versions of F&L and I spinned both of em. I've heard the whole discography of Lupe, I'll be surprised if I come across a track from him I havn't heard yet.
> 
> Put You On Game was def my fav from The Cool.



Agreed, Put You On Game is dope. Have you heard his verse on the Paris, Tokyo remix?


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 14, 2009)

Lupe is pretty good but yeah he doesn't really work for me.  His swagger is still underdeveloped, IMO.  I'm sensing that people here like Lupe because he likes anime and nerdy things too?


----------



## Thelonious (May 14, 2009)

Put You On Game has always been one of my favorite tracks of Lupe when it comes to lyricism. It's straight poetry.


----------



## Batman (May 14, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> yea, the one with Trials & Tribulations right?
> 
> anyways there were 2 versions of F&L and I spinned both of em. I've heard the whole discography of Lupe, I'll be surprised if I come across a track from him I havn't heard yet.
> 
> Put You On Game was def my fav from The Cool.



I keep going back to The Die. But I'm a sucker for a parody/allegory.



SmackyTheFrog said:


> Lupe is pretty good but yeah he doesn't really work for me.  His swagger is still underdeveloped, IMO.  I'm sensing that people here like Lupe because he likes anime and nerdy things too?



Lupe is the thinking man's rapper. He spins such heavy metaphors that you gotta pay attention. Not to mention that poetically he's astounding. 

Swagger doesn't mean shit to me if the rapper is lyrically sub par.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 14, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Lupe is pretty good but yeah he doesn't really work for me.  His swagger is still underdeveloped, IMO.  I'm sensing that people here like Lupe because he likes anime and nerdy things too?



He hardly mentions anime in his music and I don't skateboard. I think he's a great lyricist and he has a good flow, so when he spits it doesn't bore me.


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Lupe is pretty good but yeah he doesn't really work for me.  His swagger is still underdeveloped, IMO.  I'm sensing that people here like Lupe because he likes anime and nerdy things too?



Don't know how Put you on game is nerdy or anime. I actually never seen a video of the guy so wasn't sure if he's into anime or nerdy but i just dig his shit. It's different then most and i can enjoy it if it's done as lyrically as his. It's just some of his songs don't click with me and don't really feel em. But shit like Put you on game/Little weapon are just pure sickness.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 14, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Yeah, I definitely need to pick them up. Do you have any recommendations?



you should start with his first mixtape from the FNF trilogy.

Fahrenheit 1/15 Part I: The Truth Is Among Us



Undercovermc said:


> Agreed, Put You On Game is dope. Have you heard his verse on the Paris, Tokyo remix?



I heard it a while back, I'm gonna spin it right now.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 14, 2009)

BO2 is easily a 4 mic album. I never like shit thsi much on the first spin. 

I think people on NF underrate "swag" in the sense of how an emcee carries himself.  It's very important, every memorable rapper has some kind of "swag". Swagrap is pretty wack though.


----------



## Batman (May 14, 2009)

It's rare for me when swag has overridden average lyrics and or flow and made me like the song.

I suppose if you consider flow a sub sect of swag I might be able to agree with you.


----------



## Thelonious (May 14, 2009)

BO2 is incredibly dope. This shit surpassed my expectations by a longshot.


----------



## Kizaru (May 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]f4XuaeGBH_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (May 14, 2009)

^ Too bad his album didn't contain more of that kind of shit.  Are there any recent Shady mixtapes out?


----------



## Thelonious (May 14, 2009)

Link removed

The Dilla Ensemble doing a live rendition of Runnin'. Way too damn smooth.


----------



## E (May 14, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> [YOUTUBE]f4XuaeGBH_Y[/YOUTUBE]



oh shit

and some bitches still say he's done

but yea, would be great for him to make sum new mixtapes and shit


oh and blackout 2, DO WANT


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2009)

"The administrator of pain, he just got sniffing some paint
And other fumes like it's nothing cause it aint"

And 

"Part Mansion, Part Animal, Part Mechanical
Shark throwing animal parts at Scarlet Johanson"

Are the two hottest lines in that little rhyme. And yeah i like his flow, hope to see that shit on relapse 2.


----------



## Cax (May 14, 2009)

I copped Blackout 2. Fucking ACE.


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2009)

Joe trying to start beef with Meth, Why? 

Rafa still going on about the league

I like joe and all, but meth is one of the original guys i listen to when i first got into rap, i hope joe just shuts the fuck up for real.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 14, 2009)

Joe Budden is a complainer. I like his mixtapes, but he's getting pretty annoying these days. There were better rappers than him who weren't acknowledged in the Vibe list, but they know what those lists are about and looked past it.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 14, 2009)

Joe Buddens is  He knows he'll forever be known for the Pump It Up beat.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (May 14, 2009)

lol joe budden, he's like 50 cent-lite, tryin to build his career off attacking others.

budden wishes he had half the success/talent/life meth has.


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2009)

50 Cent was big before he attacked other's, but yeah


----------



## souji tendou (May 14, 2009)

I miss old common. That was some good stuff. I believe, "Like water for Chocolate," was his best album next to resurrection.


----------



## Thelonious (May 14, 2009)

souji tendou said:


> I miss old common. That was some good stuff. I believe, "Like water for Chocolate," was his best album next to resurrection.



Old Common is definitely impressive, and Like Water For Chocolate was one of his better albums. If I had to choose a favorite, it'd always be Resurrection, though.


----------



## souji tendou (May 14, 2009)

But I have to say Dilla was the best producer.



Donuts. Time:The donuts of the Heart. Good shit man, Good shit.


R.I.P: J. Dilla, A.K.A:Jay Dee, Jay Yancey, Dilla Dawg. 1974-2006


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 14, 2009)

@crazy, I thought 50 got big off of beefing with ja rule?

Man, Joey should be attacking Vibe not the rappers Vibe put on the list.

So far he has peeled prodigy, ransom, and saigon.  Seriously if Saigon can't handle Joe Buddens, I can't picture Method man doing too well in a battle with Joe.  Even meth said he isn't a battle rapper.  Then again neither was Nas. . .

Problem with Joe is he is only considering battle as the only means of proving who is the better rapper.  Joe have only proven he's nasty at battling, he should take Meth's offer of jumping on a song together to decide who is better.  Best rapper should be able to do more than battle.


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2009)

Did he? Thought he got big cause of his one good CD 

And yeah I like Joe don't get me wrong. Besides paddle room which i thought was meh at best, his mixtapes show he's lyrically hot. But i like Meth too, so why he gotta diss a good rapper when so many shitty ones out there he could of attacked. Hell bow wow famous too, could of went after that bitch.


----------



## souji tendou (May 14, 2009)

Joe doesn't need to attack any of the good emcees. The whack ass rappers like Soulja and Lil Wayne are the doofuses he needs to attack and take out of the game. Meth and all in his calibur don't need beef with someone like Joe.


----------



## Space Jam (May 14, 2009)

Methodman is a better rapper than Joe budden. Get mad nygga


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 14, 2009)

souji tendou said:


> Joe doesn't need to attack any of the good emcees. The whack ass rappers like Soulja and Lil Wayne are the doofuses he needs to attack and take out of the game. Meth and all in his calibur don't need beef with someone like Joe.



What's the point of battling weak emcees?  Joey is just competitive not a bully, beating Soulja and Lil Wayne would prove nothing to him.  That and just about every other rapper out there has picked those two apart already.



crazymtf said:


> Did he? Thought he got big cause of his one good CD
> 
> And yeah I like Joe don't get me wrong. Besides paddle room which i thought was meh at best, his mixtapes show he's lyrically hot. But i like Meth too, so why he gotta diss a good rapper when so many shitty ones out there he could of attacked. Hell bow wow famous too, could of went after that bitch.



Well yeah, 50 had a lot of hot singles.  But he was beefing with Ja too.

In a video, Joe said he's feels he's one of the best rapper out there.  So picking on Bow Wow, people with little rapping skills would prove nothing.  I think that's why he's picking on good emcees.

IMO, Joe's being a dick, but I have to agree with some of the points he makes.  Strip some people of their legend status and determine on pure skill a lot of them are not able to stand up to the newer emcees, who would probably never get considered as the best rappers even though they can peel off the vets.

I mean Camron and Dipset proved he can mess with Nas lyrically, but he's never going to be put above Nas or Jay-z


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2009)

Well it's different times, different styles of rapping. Now alot of rappers either depend on a dance or being lyrical. And if everyone is based off of lyrics only the game is very unfair. You gotta also base it on the flow of the song, lyrics, voice, and so on. Lyrics are good and all, but the reason why i didn't like paddle room is basically Joe sounds bored 80% of the time and he leaves out so many punchlines he had on mixtapes.


----------



## Thelonious (May 14, 2009)




----------



## souji tendou (May 15, 2009)

Shit is ingenious.


----------



## Killa Cam (May 15, 2009)

Blackout 2 is disappointing.


----------



## Damoss (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Thelonious (May 15, 2009)

Damoss said:


> The digital soundboy podcast feat. Mos Def is just immaculate.
> 
> Free download on iTunes for any fans.. I recommend Podcast 3.



Sounds like it's worth the listen. Subscribing now.


----------



## Damoss (May 15, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Sounds like it's worth the listen. Subscribing now.



There's 6 podcasts you can download totally free, they're all worth a listen, but his 3rd one was phenomenal!


----------



## Thelonious (May 15, 2009)

Just got done collecting and organizing the Pharcyde and Run-DMC discogs. Tomorrow is gonna be much fun.



Damoss said:


> There's 6 podcasts you can download totally free, they're all worth a listen, but his 3rd one was phenomenal!



Yeah, man, I'll check it out. Much love.


----------



## Danchou (May 15, 2009)

I can't believe Joe Budden had the guts to go at it with Method Man. It's the M-E-T-H-O-D bitch. Still I expected a bigger response from Method instead of the simple brag and boast.

And I see the Lupe Fiasco fappage is still high ITT. He's above mediocre, but that's about it. Nowhere near special for hiphop.


----------



## Kizaru (May 15, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]aRMlJvqe7kQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (May 15, 2009)

Danchou said:


> And I see the Lupe Fiasco fappage is still high ITT. He's above mediocre, but that's about it. Nowhere near special for hiphop.



He has a skill set that's well above average, enough sense to make pop singles without selling out, a taste for concept albums, and a semi-unique image. He's pretty special.


----------



## LoboFTW (May 15, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Their isn't an R&B thread thats actually alive, so I figured this would be the next best thing.
> 
> Also a question for all the posters on the thread, what would you say are 7 essential songs for any fan of hip-hop to listen to?



Halftime- Nas
Caught in a Hustle- Immortal Technqiue
Straight Outta Compton- NWA
Let the Rythm Hit em- Rakim
Heavenly Divine- Jedi Mind Tricks
I Used to Love Her- Common
CREAM- Wu-Tang


----------



## LayZ (May 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I like "Careful what you wish for" but i love "My Darling" shit reminds me of Damien from DMX shit.


I like how he said people rated his albums.  I rated the albums the exact same way. 


Kizaru said:


> [YOUTUBE]aRMlJvqe7kQ[/YOUTUBE]


Thought is so underrated. 


Danchou said:


> I can't believe Joe Budden had the guts to go at it with Method Man. It's the M-E-T-H-O-D bitch. Still I expected a bigger response from Method instead of the simple brag and boast.
> 
> And I see the Lupe Fiasco fappage is still high ITT. He's above mediocre, but that's about it. Nowhere near special for hiphop.





mystictrunks said:


> He has a skill set that's well above average, enough sense to make pop singles without selling out, a taste for concept albums, and a semi-unique image. He's pretty special.


Underrated or overrated, I still like Lupe.


----------



## delirium (May 15, 2009)

> I mean Camron and Dipset proved he can mess with Nas lyrically, but he's never going to be put above Nas or Jay-z



w e r d ?

Can I get those lyrics where Cam was on par with Nas, please?


----------



## crazymtf (May 15, 2009)

Is camron that guy who made ballin? That song sucked balls.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 15, 2009)

You're thinking of Jim Jones.


----------



## crazymtf (May 15, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> You're thinking of Jim Jones.



Oh ok, lol, i don't listen to either. Just checked out Cam'Ron aint bad but not really my style.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 15, 2009)

the greatest rappers of our generation:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7SjKy8lAg0[/YOUTUBE]


cuz its wiggidy wiggidy wiggidy wack


----------



## ez (May 16, 2009)

*thoughts, anyone?*


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 16, 2009)

I'm not feeling Eminem's voice of choice in his comeback. Can't take his shit seriously and his lyrics don't seem as strong as they were before.


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2009)

Lyrically he's better then he was on Show/Encore. Voice was up to you. But no doubt his flow/lyrics are back to his SSLP/MMLP days. .


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lyrically he's better then he was on Show/Encore. Voice was up to you. But no doubt his flow/lyrics are back to his SSLP/MMLP days. .



Well, that's easy to do because Show and Encore were mediocre at best. Regardless of new vocal affectation, I'm just enjoying the fact that his skills haven't degraded much.


----------



## LayZ (May 17, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Well, that's easy to do because Show and Encore were mediocre at best. Regardless of new vocal affectation, I'm just enjoying the fact that his skills haven't degraded much.


I like that he's trying to evolve and experiment with his flow. I prefer his old style but I take Relapse for what it is.  As long as he continues to bring the lyrics and the entertaining imagery, I'm good.


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

LayZ said:


> I like that he's trying to evolve and experiment with his flow. I prefer his old style but I take Relapse for what it is.  As long as he continues to bring the lyrics and the entertaining imagery, I'm good.



Yeah, precisely. He's trying to change and grow, and that's a lot more than what can be said about most emcees.


----------



## Space Jam (May 17, 2009)

I use to be some what of a hiphop elitist or whatever u wanna call it. I remeber there was a point where all i liked and wanted to hear was old shit or really underground shit. Like Wu Tang Clan, or Gang Starr or some shit like Jedi Mind Tricks or Sean Price. 
I`ve kinda gotta outta that a little bit. I mean i`ll listen to more comerial shit like Lil Wayne or Young Jeezy. Even though i know alot of the time the actual lyricism isnt that strong i can still like the way it sounds and be entertained by it. I mean forreal its not fun ridin around with a car full of people listenin to Common or Immortal Technique or some shit like that. 

Anybody else ever like this?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 17, 2009)

Saigon and Oj Da Juiceman are making a track together. I feel weird. 

@ProFound
Yea I listen to mainstream stuff around others sometimes. Some music just isn't meant to be bumped.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 17, 2009)

IMO, MMLP, SSLP is leaps above any of other of Em's work.  So from my point of view, Em's abilities have degraded ALOT.  I can see that Em is showing that he is maturing, but god damn I wish he would drop the accent crap, it's not funny and it's annoying.

@Profound, not me I'm delving further underground.  I used to like Nas, Pac, and Common, but now I'm more into Doom, Budden, Rakim, and Slick Rick.  I'd rather listen to candy pop songs than Nas and Common.  So I don't hate pop hip hop.

edit: you tell them killa cam.


----------



## Aruarian (May 17, 2009)

God damn it, I've fallen in love with Shing02's 400, such an ill track.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9S2vmYWLE0[/YOUTUBE]
the translated lyrics


----------



## Lamb (May 17, 2009)

anyone heard Zion I's new album, it's very good. :3


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Well, that's easy to do because Show and Encore were mediocre at best. Regardless of new vocal affectation, I'm just enjoying the fact that his skills haven't degraded much.



Well I actually believe show is his best work so far. It's just lyrically it's not. But for me a song isn't all about lyrics. But Relapse rely on it like SSLP did. And i feel it does well.


----------



## DeLo (May 17, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Well, that's easy to do because Show and Encore were mediocre at best. Regardless of new vocal affectation, I'm just enjoying the fact that his skills haven't degraded much.



If you really believe Eminem Show is lyrically weak I don't know what would impress you. It's your opinion but I don't see what would impress you then, I mean maybe you should throw an auto tune on some of Albert Einstein's quotes and then throw a beat in the background and maybe that will impress you.....but seriously Eminem Show weak, sounds like your bias.

As far as content and lyrics Em hasn't changed much, listen to songs like Amityville, Criminal, and Kill You (I can keep going). These songs he is coming out with now are not far off from those (They are definitely different but at the same time similar) and he still has his same word play and rides the beat better than most. I hear tons of critics say, "he's different, the accent is stupid, lyrically he is not up to what he used to be." But they never give examples or reasons. The accent? Who cares about the accent? This is the intelligent rap thread and you guys care about his voice as opposed to lyrical content? My goodness sounds like another excuse to degrade em. Why not complain about his hair not being blond? If you ask me the voice is a play on the way people perceive him as a comedian. I don't get it, what does it take to impress you guys? I know most rap is crap as of late but come on, Em is a breath of fresh air in an age were songs like Kiss You Through the Phone and Lolipop are considered rap. 

Seems like everyone expects Albums like MMLP and Eminem Show but if those albums were common place they wouldn't be classics, they would be average. If you need a comparison just think about a sport. MMLP would be like Barry Bonds hitting 72 home runs or Ladanian Tomlinson rushing for 28 TD's. Those guys aren't going to do that every year and if they could then it wouldn't have been a memorable season it would just be average. You don't expect 28 TD's a year just like you don't expect Eminem to drop a MMLP every album he releases. But you do expect consistency and if you don't think Em has been consistent in his career you are probably delusional and bias. It's one thing not to feel what he is rapping about and it is completely different to be a bad rapper.


----------



## Space Jam (May 17, 2009)

he raps with an accent now? :


----------



## Skylark (May 17, 2009)

Some R&B shit..

I've been lately listening to Rock City and they seem to be not-so bad as I thought.

I've also listened to Gucci Mane & DJ Holiday's "Writing On The Wall" and it was really good. Ofcourse, I can smell the Gucci haters already flying.


----------



## Space Jam (May 17, 2009)

Its like i said in one of my last post. I know Gucci is a horrible rapper but i`ll listen to his shit..I mean i know what real "rap" is and i like it. I mean i`m still entertained by somebody like Guuci mane though


----------



## mystictrunks (May 17, 2009)

I fucks with Gucci.


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

DeLo said:


> If you really believe Eminem Show is lyrically weak I don't know what would impress you. It's your opinion but I don't see what would impress you then, I mean maybe you should throw an auto tune on some of Albert Einstein's quotes and then throw a beat in the background and maybe that will impress you.....but seriously Eminem Show weak, sounds like your bias.
> 
> As far as content and lyrics Em hasn't changed much, listen to songs like Amityville, Criminal, and Kill You (I can keep going). These songs he is coming out with now are not far off from those (They are definitely different but at the same time similar) and he still has his same word play and rides the beat better than most. I hear tons of critics say, "he's different, the accent is stupid, lyrically he is not up to what he used to be." But they never give examples or reasons. The accent? Who cares about the accent? This is the intelligent rap thread and you guys care about his voice as opposed to lyrical content? My goodness sounds like another excuse to degrade em. Why not complain about his hair not being blond? If you ask me the voice is a play on the way people perceive him as a comedian. I don't get it, what does it take to impress you guys? I know most rap is crap as of late but come on, Em is a breath of fresh air in an age were songs like Kiss You Through the Phone and Lolipop are considered rap.
> 
> Seems like everyone expects Albums like MMLP and Eminem Show but if those albums were common place they wouldn't be classics, they would be average. If you need a comparison just think about a sport. MMLP would be like Barry Bonds hitting 72 home runs or Ladanian Tomlinson rushing for 28 TD's. Those guys aren't going to do that every year and if they could then it wouldn't have been a memorable season it would just be average. You don't expect 28 TD's a year just like you don't expect Eminem to drop a MMLP every album he releases. But you do expect consistency and if you don't think Em has been consistent in his career you are probably delusional and bias. It's one thing not to feel what he is rapping about and it is completely different to be a bad rapper.



MTF already essentially covered my thoughts on this, but I'll say it again. The Show was an incredible display of emotion and passion on Em's part, but it couldn't compare to the first two LPs when it comes to overall lyricism. I suppose ultimately it comes down to individual opinion.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 17, 2009)

The reason TES seems to be less lyrical than MMLP and SSLP is because it lacks Em's stream of consciousness stuff that allows for constant multis. His verses are better structured on TES though and his rhyme schemes are better than before.


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The reason TES seems to be less lyrical than MMLP and SSLP is because it lacks Em's stream of consciousness stuff that allows for constant multis. His verses are better structured on TES though and his rhyme schemes are better than before.



Thing is, too much structure can kill a flow. Yes, it was a decent album, but I'll always prefer Em's stream of consciousness lyricism and unstructured flow.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 17, 2009)

DeLo said:


> If you really believe Eminem Show is lyrically weak I don't know what would impress you. It's your opinion but I don't see what would impress you then, I mean maybe you should throw an auto tune on some of Albert Einstein's quotes and then throw a beat in the background and maybe that will impress you.....but seriously Eminem Show weak, sounds like your bias.
> 
> As far as content and lyrics Em hasn't changed much, listen to songs like Amityville, Criminal, and Kill You (I can keep going). These songs he is coming out with now are not far off from those (They are definitely different but at the same time similar) and he still has his same word play and rides the beat better than most. I hear tons of critics say, "he's different, the accent is stupid, lyrically he is not up to what he used to be." But they never give examples or reasons. The accent? Who cares about the accent? This is the intelligent rap thread and you guys care about his voice as opposed to lyrical content? My goodness sounds like another excuse to degrade em. Why not complain about his hair not being blond? If you ask me the voice is a play on the way people perceive him as a comedian. I don't get it, what does it take to impress you guys? I know most rap is crap as of late but come on, Em is a breath of fresh air in an age were songs like Kiss You Through the Phone and Lolipop are considered rap.
> 
> Seems like everyone expects Albums like MMLP and Eminem Show but if those albums were common place they wouldn't be classics, they would be average. If you need a comparison just think about a sport. MMLP would be like Barry Bonds hitting 72 home runs or Ladanian Tomlinson rushing for 28 TD's. Those guys aren't going to do that every year and if they could then it wouldn't have been a memorable season it would just be average. You don't expect 28 TD's a year just like you don't expect Eminem to drop a MMLP every album he releases. But you do expect consistency and if you don't think Em has been consistent in his career you are probably delusional and bias. It's one thing not to feel what he is rapping about and it is completely different to be a bad rapper.



I see what you mean, but it's just a tad bit annoying with that voice of his now.

Anyway, probably has been posted already, but I gotta show some Drake love on this page:


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 17, 2009)

Yes Drake is what is happening atm. Got his whole discography. 



mystictrunks said:


> I fucks with Gucci.



Yes Sir! I fux with Gucci. 

I agree with what Pro said.


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

I'm not feeling Drake. Just another unwarranted craze from what I can see.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 17, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> I'm not feeling Drake. Just another unwarranted craze from what I can see.



he's good on the lyrics. And I like his flows on soulful beats.


Oh ya Thelonious listen to the best mixtape Lupe track imo. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pPeecR7d_w[/YOUTUBE]

There's no way in hell u can break down this song off one spin, but just give it a few spins and read the comments because some off the people break down parts of the song. Dat boi Lupe is madd genius.


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> he's good on the lyrics. And I like his flows on soulful beats.



My standards are much too high at this point to ever consider this guy as more than just halfway decent.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 17, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> My standards are much too high at this point to ever consider this guy as more than just halfway decent.



...Are you serious?


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 17, 2009)

I wanna ask Thelonius what Drake tracks he's heard so far so I can make some recommendations, if he just doesn't flat out like the guy then there's nothing I can do. xD


----------



## Undercovermc (May 17, 2009)

I don't rate Drake that much either. I like his mixtape, but it was nothing special. His lyrics are average.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 17, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> I don't rate Drake that much either. I like his mixtape, but I think he's overrated.



he will be overrated since he's affiliated with Weezy but as long as u give him props for his talent then it's all good.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 17, 2009)

You only heard his mixtape (which I'm guessing is So Far Gone)? Dude has 3 mixtapes out, other random songs out, and is featured on songs done by other artists (like Wayne).


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> I wanna ask Thelonius what Drake tracks he's heard so far so I can make some recommendations, if he just doesn't flat out like the guy then there's nothing I can do. xD



I've heard a few, but I wouldn't be able to give you the names. You're welcome to suggest some, though.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 17, 2009)

I got his whole discography he's mad nice. He'll be doing mainstream Hip-Hop a favor soon.

I'd recommend:

Going In For Life
Share
The Last Hope
Come Winter
Kick Push Remix


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> I got his whole discography he's mad nice. He'll be doing mainstream Hip-Hop a favor soon.
> 
> I'd recommend:
> 
> ...



I'll check them out later tonight. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 17, 2009)

Let me list my favorite songs by him and you should check it out

Successful
Congratulations
Forever
I'm Still Fly
Uptown
Little Bit
Brand New
City Is Mine
Best I've Ever Had
Unstoppable
Ignorant Shit
Houstatlantavegas
Say What's Real
Ransom***(This is the song that made me respect Drake)
Get Over It

That's like the making of a possible classic right there if all those songs were on an official album.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 17, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> You only heard his mixtape (which I'm guessing is So Far Gone)? Dude has 3 mixtapes out, other random songs out, and is featured on songs done by other artists (like Wayne).



Isn't So Far Gone his best mixtape? I think Lil' Wayne's lyrics are average too. Also, you rated Successful as his best track, I think the chorus makes that song. I don't judge rappers by the chorus' on their tracks, so I wouldn't say that is the best display of his skills.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hunUPER3rmw[/YOUTUBE]
one of my fav 9th Wonder remixes.



Undercovermc said:


> Isn't So Far Gone his best mixtape? Also, I think Lil' Wayne's lyrics are average too.



nah, Room For Improvement and Comeback Season is strictly rappin'. mostly Soul rappin too which I always love. 

Love this joint from him, check it out.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBEaj_cHNy8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 17, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Isn't So Far Gone his best mixtape? I think Lil' Wayne's lyrics are average too. Also, you rated Successful as his best track, I think the chorus makes that song. I don't judge rappers by the chorus' on their tracks, so I wouldn't say that is the best display of his skills.



Lol you twisting my words. I didn't say his best, but my favorites. Successful just happens to be on top of the list, not in a particular order.

"i always come right back here, 
the young spit'a that everybody in rap fear, 
a lot of yall are still soundin like last year, 
the game needs change and im the mofucking cashier, 
nickels for my thoughts, 
dimes in my bed, 
quarters of the kush 
shape the lines in my head, 
take my verses too serious ya hate me, 
cause im the one to paint a vivid picture no HD,"

"i want things to go my way, 
but as of late a lot of shit been goin sideways, 
and my mother tried to runaway from home, 
but i left somethin in the car and so i caught her in the driveway, 
and she cried to me so i cried too, 
and my stomach was soakin wet, 
she only 5'2,"

Those are just some lyrics from Successful that stood out to me. He's really creative with his lyrics and barely generic or cliche.


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

So, after listening to a few of Drake's song, his lyricism still has yet to impress me. His flow isn't bad at all, but that can be said about a lot of emcees. I'm telling you, this cat isn't as impressive as you guys are making it seem.

Ransom is mediocre.
Ignorant Shit isn't bad.
Successful is decent.

None of it is impressive so far. You guys are welcome to show me anymore in an attempt to change my mind.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 17, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> So, after listening to a few of Drake's song, his lyricism still has yet to impress me. His flow isn't bad at all, but that can be said about a lot of emcees. I'm telling you, this cat isn't as impressive as you guys are making it seem.
> 
> Ransom is mediocre.
> Ignorant Shit isn't bad.
> ...



none of those are from my recommendations. v_v


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> none of those are from my recommendations. v_v



Yeah, I didn't get to your's yet. I was just about to.


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

I'm definitely feeling the tracks off Comeback Season more than any others. It may be the smoother, jazzier, production that's doing it, but there's a definite difference in lyricism. Still, not all that great, but definitely better than what I expected.


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

Shing02 has always been dope. I've been in love with his flow since I first heard him on a Nujabes track a few years back.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 17, 2009)

he's the dude that did Battle Cry right? He's dope.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 17, 2009)

Well I'm glad that Jedi was able to at least convince you to change your mind about Drake, Thelonious. Though it's surprising none of my suggestions helped out. I honestly think Drake's lyrics in those songs you listed were out there and unique. Not a lot of new rappers I know can rap like that with such vocab, flow, and meaning. Plus you can bump your head to those beats.


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> he's the dude that did Battle Cry right? He's dope.



Yeah, that's him. 

He's pretty brilliant in general, man. Dude is trilingual.


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> Well I'm glad that Jedi was able to at least convince you to change your mind about Drake, Thelonious. Though it's surprising none of my suggestions helped out. I honestly think Drake's lyrics in those songs you listed were out there and unique. Not a lot of new rappers I know can rap like that with such vocab, flow, and meaning. Plus you can bump your head to those beats.



Well, my mind still has yet to change drastically. I still don't see him as much more than a decent emcee in the face of mainstream mediocrity. But, I will say that he isn't that bad.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 17, 2009)

which is the official album cover?


----------



## Undercovermc (May 18, 2009)

^ The second one.


----------



## Thelonious (May 18, 2009)

Shit, I hope so. The first one is horrible.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 18, 2009)

I really like shing02, it's my first time hearing him, the translation is dope.  Does he have any songs in english?  I hear a lot of hype for Drake, but I haven't really listened to any of his stuff.  Doesn't he sing too?

So I just heard this guy named WordsWorth today, he's pretty good.  It just popped up on my pandora radio today.  I heard the song run by the way.  Also Little Brother pops up alot, is that guy any good?  I usually skip artists I don't know.

So far I've discovered WordsWorth and Pancea on pandora.



.ProFound. said:


> he raps with an accent now? :



Yeah, kind of a arab accent.  Like in Deja Vu.


----------



## Thelonious (May 18, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> So I just heard this guy named WordsWorth today, he's pretty good.  It just popped up on my pandora radio today.  I heard the song run by the way.  Also Little Brother pops up alot, is that guy any good?  I usually skip artists I don't know.
> 
> So far I've discovered WordsWorth and Pancea on pandora..



I haven't heard Wordsworth outside Twice Inna Lifetime on the Black Star album. How's his solo stuff?

As far as Panacea and Little Brother, they're both worth a listen. Two really impressive, different groups.


----------



## Lamb (May 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hj2-VjepNV8[/YOUTUBE]

This shit is gonna be my joint!


----------



## Thelonious (May 18, 2009)

Lamb said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hj2-VjepNV8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This shit is gonna be my joint!



This is too dope. Zion I has still got it.


----------



## speedstar (May 18, 2009)

@Danchou: Who are those girls in your sig? they are the sex. amirite?



JB the Jedi said:


> Lupe Fiasco is the best rapper alive.
> 
> (I post this same post in here every once in a while.)



You sir are a smart person and are 100% correct. imo anyway. FnF up. Lasers up next.


THis is old but I love it.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33OLNn-8YJE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 19, 2009)

One of my favs from Kanye, beautiful from start to finish.


----------



## Thelonious (May 19, 2009)

That Kanye track is too good.


----------



## Cax (May 19, 2009)

Good Kanye song, but i realised - am I the only one that thinks he looks like a chipmunk?


----------



## DeLo (May 19, 2009)

TRUE HIP HOP:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWRyj5cHIQA&feature=response_watch[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CztvSpKdCeY[/YOUTUBE]

....amazing what an autotune does, even something like this can sound good. What a joke some of these rappers are using a autotune. Whats sad is this has better lyrical content then some rappers aahahahah.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 19, 2009)

Guru's using autotune now
link


Fast LannNnne


Edit: New Cage music video & EP
link


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 19, 2009)

The Kanye song is alright, glad he's not singing.

I don't know how I feel about autotune, I remember a kanye performance where he couldn't use autotune and he sounded like shit.  Autotune the new fad to replace the funny voice shit?



Thelonious said:


> I haven't heard Wordsworth outside Twice Inna Lifetime on the Black Star album. How's his solo stuff?



So far I like it even more than Talib's work, but not as much as I like Mos Def though.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 19, 2009)

Has anyone else listened to is ?


----------



## crazymtf (May 19, 2009)

^kinda racist no?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TNhIaxD4vU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## K-deps (May 19, 2009)

What are Lupes best Mixtapes so I can DL them all


----------



## Thelonious (May 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Has anyone else listened to is ?



No, but I'd love a DL of it if you have it.


----------



## souji tendou (May 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TNhIaxD4vU[/YOUTUBE]



Dope beat. Who produced it?
And how was that eminem cd btw?


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 19, 2009)

K-deps said:


> What are Lupes best Mixtapes so I can DL them all



Fahrenheit 1/15 Part 1
Fahrenheit 1/15 Part 2
Fahrenheit 1/15 Part 3
Lupe The Jedi


I would like that Em mixtape as well.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TNhIaxD4vU[/YOUTUBE]



I'm guessing u posted that to let us listen to that dope beat cuz their verses are from elsewhere.


----------



## Thelonious (May 20, 2009)




----------



## JBarnz008 (May 20, 2009)

he's still da same imo, especially listening to 808's, I mean he still gives u that soul music is just that people just despise the autotune which he used to evoke emotion. In all of his albums u will get some good soulful hip-hop tracks.


----------



## Thelonious (May 20, 2009)

Well, it's more that humble attitude that I miss. Back in the day, he was still spending hours a day just making beats and working on his grind. For a while, it was all about the image and unwarranted respect to him. I'm just glad that he's taking all these misfortunes in his life and trying to actually change for the better.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 20, 2009)




----------



## JBarnz008 (May 20, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Well, it's more that humble attitude that I miss. Back in the day, he was still spending hours a day just making beats and working on his grind. For a while, it was all about the image and unwarranted respect to him. I'm just glad that he's taking all these misfortunes in his life and trying to actually change for the better.



ya ur right I do miss that humble attitude. The ego is a lil' crazy nowadays xD. But all in all he makes some quality tracks.


----------



## Thelonious (May 20, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> ya ur right I do miss that humble attitude. The ego is a lil' crazy nowadays xD. But all in all he makes some quality tracks.



Oh yeah, no doubt. Especially his production. That shit is clean.


----------



## LayZ (May 20, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> http://2dopeboyz.okayplayer.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/20090430-em1.jpg
> Has anyone else listened to is ?


Thats racist?  lol

Are there a decent amount of new verses on it?  I would like to know before I bother downloading?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 20, 2009)

It's a blend album. A bunch of classic Em verses with verses from other rappers like Luda added. The beats are mostly originals.


----------



## Thelonious (May 20, 2009)

Hm. A mash-up album. I'll download it tomorrow night.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 20, 2009)

v_v 

thought it was new ish.


----------



## Thelonious (May 20, 2009)

Just got the Fallout 3 OST.

Time to get chopped and sampled, my darling.


----------



## K-deps (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the mixtape help Jedi


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 20, 2009)

no problem lemme know what u think of 'em.


----------



## Skylark (May 20, 2009)

Eminem - "Black Amerika"

Eminem - "Black Amerika"

track listing:

01. Intro
02. Black Amerika ft. Ludacris & Barack Obama (Stackhouse Recordings Mix)
03. Who Else ft. Nas (Stackhouse Recordings Mix)
04. The Moment (Stackhouse Recordings Mix)
05. When I’m On Tour (Stackhouse Recordings Mix)
06. Take Me ft. Jay-Z & Asher Roth (Stackhouse Recordings Mix)
07. Soldier (Stackhouse Recordings Mix)
08. I’m Sorry Debbie ft. Kim Mathers & Debbie Nelson (Stackhouse Recordings Mix)
09. 3 A.M. Produced y Dr. Dre
10. Can’t Forget U ft. Dr. Dre (Stackhouse Recordings Mix)
11. Captain Save a Hoe (Stackhouse Recordings Mix)
12. Interlude
13. You’re A Rockstar (Stackhouse Recordings Old School Mix)
14. We Made You Produced by Dr. Dre & Eminem
15. Follow Me ft. Busta Rhymes (Stackhouse Recordings Mix)
16. Do It Again ft. Biggie & Dr. Dre (Stackhouse Recordings Mix)
17. In Control ft. 50 cent (Stackhouse Recordings Mix)
18. Tupac Speaks
19. I Can’t Fall ft. Tupac (Stackhouse Recordings Mix)
20. Death Becomes Me
21. Feelings (Stackhouse Recordings Mix)
22. Eminem Speaks
23. Slim Shady (Stackhouse Recordings Mix)
24. My Conscience ft. Dr. Dre (Stackhouse Recordings Mix)
25. I Could Care Less (Stackhouse Recordings Mix)
26. Love Me ft. Kanye West & Beanie Sigel (Stackhouse Recordings Mix)
27. What U Gonna Do ft. Dr. Dre, Obie Trice, Malice (The Clipse) & Jay-Z
(Stackhouse Recordings Mix)
28. My Mentor & I ft. Dr. Dre (Stackhouse Recordings Mix)
29. Hush Little Baby (Stackhouse Recordings Mix)
30. Low Down & Dirty
31. Filthy
32. Hate Me Now Freestyle
33. If I Get Locked Up Tonight ft. Dr. Dre
34. Outro

*Enjoy.*


----------



## delirium (May 20, 2009)




----------



## mystictrunks (May 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMcn-8Bzp8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ippy (May 20, 2009)

Must for all hip hop fans, IMO.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 20, 2009)

I got into P.O.S. a few months ago. That's a good album right there.^


----------



## delirium (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Thelonious (May 20, 2009)




----------



## delirium (May 20, 2009)

did you see the guy who won second place?

he was pretty damn ill too. super wide range of sounds he could make. his vid was a little too long though.


----------



## UtahCrip (May 20, 2009)




----------



## souji tendou (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Thelonious (May 20, 2009)

UtahCrip said:


> imagine getting a blowjob with a soundtracc.




I didn't even think of that. Fucking brilliant.

@del - No, I didn't. I'm still trying to master the art of beatboxing myself.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 21, 2009)

delirium said:


> did you see the guy who won second place?
> 
> he was pretty damn ill too. super wide range of sounds he could make. his vid was a little too long though.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBpvtp65Pns[/YOUTUBE]
He should have won, imo.


----------



## The Darkstar (May 21, 2009)

isn't the title of this topic an oxymoron? XD j/k

proceed


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 21, 2009)

erictheking said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBpvtp65Pns[/YOUTUBE]
> He should have won, imo.



hell yea he shoulda won, that's downright nuts.


----------



## Thelonious (May 21, 2009)

I'm going for a Boogie Down Productions discog marathon.

Mind open and prepared for expansion.


----------



## mow (May 22, 2009)

^ click


----------



## speedstar (May 22, 2009)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNuNy39vC_A[/Youtube]


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 24, 2009)

^Wow, it's amazing how many different allusions and wordplay rappers can do on the subject of guns and drugs.

So I just checked out some stuff from Drake today after much hype. . . WACK!!!  How the hell do people bash on Weezy and go hype Drake up?


----------



## Jimin (May 24, 2009)

Relapse really gets better as you listen to it again. XD


----------



## ez (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Deweze (May 24, 2009)

Doesn't really get any more racist then that...

But are there any good songs on that?


----------



## Lamb (May 24, 2009)

Deweze said:


> Doesn't really get any more racist then that...
> 
> But are there any good songs on that?



How is that racist at all?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 24, 2009)

Deweze said:


> Doesn't really get any more racist then that...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDJDhVkRhtQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 24, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDJDhVkRhtQ[/YOUTUBE]



Was this done in seriousness?

Anywho, I just re-listened to The Cool, and by God, it re-affirms my feelings that no rapper alive can touch Lupe


----------



## mystictrunks (May 24, 2009)

Em did it  when he had trouble with his "black girlfriend"


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 24, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Was this done in seriousness?
> 
> Anywho, I just re-listened to The Cool, and by God, it re-affirms my feelings that no rapper alive can touch Lupe



Truth. /Reps

Have u spinned his mixtapes?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 24, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Truth. /Reps
> 
> Have u spinned his mixtapes?



As of now no. But I plan to very soon. 

Dumb it Down really hits hard to me because I hear that kind of shit all the time for liking Lupe and not liking the Lil Wayne's and Gucci Manes and Soula Boys of the world.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 24, 2009)

It's been a min since I spinned the Cool, gonna listen go to it now. 

Gold Watch, Dumb It Down, Put You On Game. ^_^


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 24, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> It's been a min since I spinned the Cool, gonna listen go to it now.
> 
> Gold Watch, Dumb It Down, Put You On Game. ^_^



Let's not forget Little Weapon and Hi-Definition


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 24, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Let's not forget Little Weapon and Hi-Definition



whole cd is crack. Even "Go Baby" woo hoo.


----------



## crazymtf (May 24, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDJDhVkRhtQ[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah but this was done out of hatred for some bitch who left him. It's not like he hasn't made 5 songs based on killing KIM alone.

Like he says in his some-what apology 

*"But it backfired I was supposed to dump her but she dumped me for this black guy
And that?s the last I ever seen or heard or spoke to the oh foolish pride girl
But I've heard people say they heard the tape and it ain't that bad
But it was I singled out a whole race and for that apologize (pologize)
I was wrong (I was wrong) cuz no matter what color a girl is she still a whore."*

But a cover of black racist hanging a white guy is pretty much as racist as what the KKK do.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 24, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah but this was done out of hatred for some bitch who left him. It's not like he hasn't made 5 songs based on killing KIM alone.
> 
> Like he says in his some-what apology
> 
> ...



My fav joint from Encore.


----------



## Lamb (May 24, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> But a cover of black racist hanging a white guy is pretty much as racist as what the KKK do.



And yet, it's not just the hanging a white guy, it's them hanging Em. So are you saying the black people are racist (which is stupid since it's the cover of Em's album)? Or could it possibly that the image is ironic? There's nothing racist about it.


----------



## crazymtf (May 24, 2009)

I'm not saying all black people are racist. I'm saying the creator of the cover is. And it's not really a "official" eminem album but a mix of songs over other beats, cover is made by some guy/girl. I just see it as racist as I would if any black rapper was hanging and KKK behind him.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 24, 2009)

Its based on a scene from one of his music videos. The scene was a bunch of white people lynching Em.


----------



## crazymtf (May 24, 2009)

Oh ok, well never saw that. I'm just going off on what I see in the image.


----------



## Lamb (May 24, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I'm not saying all black people are racist. I'm saying the creator of the cover is. And it's not really a "official" eminem album but a mix of songs over other beats, cover is made by some guy/girl. I just see it as racist as I would if any black rapper was hanging and KKK behind him.



And yet, you still haven't answered the fact that it's an album of _Eminem songs_. It's not like it's a bunch of black people hating on Eminem, it is Eminem. In order for it to be racist it needs to be a direct insult to someone due to their race. In this no one is being insulted, it's just an ironic picture. If a cover of a mixtape of some black rappers music was released with him being hanged by a bunch of KKK members, it also wouldn't be racist, since it's meant to be a comment about how his music is enough to cause the KKK to want him dead. It's not white people saying they want him dead, it's a black person saying white people want him dead. Just like the Eminem album art isn't black people saying they want Eminem dead because he's white, it's someone else utilizing an ironic image to make fun of modern hip-hop culture.


----------



## Kittan (May 24, 2009)

I don't consider him a rapper, not in the slightest. Call me when yelling the same shit over and making a dance of it is a genre.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 25, 2009)

Hoped up out the bed!!!! turn my swag on!!!!!! took a look in da like whats up!! xD

dats my shit. Don't mean I respect tha kidd as a rapper tho. He just got swag.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 25, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4Sxm6zx4e8[/YOUTUBE]

@ Turn My Swag On
S Beezy's swag is on another level in that video.


----------



## Thelonious (May 25, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4Sxm6zx4e8[/YOUTUBE]



Reminds me of Buddy Wakefield's delivery.


----------



## Yosha (May 25, 2009)

I have been out of it for awhile, how is/was relapse?


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 25, 2009)

^ It's better than Encore, u should give it a spin.

Love this dudes flow.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oz6M_S6631I[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0CLZ-U0H9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thelonious (May 25, 2009)

That flow is butter, but his voice is irritating.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 26, 2009)

Cage is getting that Transformers money now.


----------



## Thelonious (May 26, 2009)

Shia LeBouf? Really?

Why doesn't he just collab with Optimus Rhyme?


----------



## Thelonious (May 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHfbOReMx-s[/YOUTUBE]

There are no words.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 26, 2009)

Doesn't seem racist to me.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 26, 2009)

Damn Cage and Em love rapping about raping kids on their new shit.

Edit:
New Cage album is garbage.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 26, 2009)

Anybody cop that new Relapse yet?


----------



## souji tendou (May 26, 2009)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Anybody cop that new Relapse yet?



yea. Its hilariously dark. Listen to insane and stay awake. hilarious and dark!


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 26, 2009)

I have a dick in my brain, I'm fucked in the head, my stepfather said that I sucked in the bed, till one night he snuck in and said, we're going out back I want my dick sucked in the shed.


----------



## Thelonious (May 26, 2009)

Deja Vu is still my favorite track on Relapse.


----------



## souji tendou (May 27, 2009)

As i fall deeper into a manic state
Im a prime canidate for the gene to recieve the drug addicts traits
Blood pressure climbs at a dramatic rate
I seem to gravitate to the bottle of night quil then i salivate
Start off when then night quil like i think i'll just just have a taste


----------



## LayZ (May 27, 2009)

Hello is my shit.


----------



## Midus (May 27, 2009)

Anyone know what ever happened to Wale and 9th Wonder's Back to the Feature mixtape. Did it ever come out?


----------



## souji tendou (May 27, 2009)

Midus said:


> Anyone know what ever happened to Wale and 9th Wonder's Back to the Feature mixtape. Did it ever come out?


Wait they had a mixtape?


----------



## Mider T (May 27, 2009)

^It came out April 29th



JB the Jedi said:


> Truth. /Reps
> 
> Have u spinned his mixtapes?



I just downloaded Farenheit 115 Part III: Last Track made me lol
Also made have a clearer understanding of Little Weapon


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 27, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^It came out April 29th
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta DL this then. How many mixtape has he done?


----------



## Mider T (May 27, 2009)

Lupe?  20 so far.
Fahrenheit 1/15 Part I: The Truth Is Among Us, 
Fahrenheit 1/15 Part II: Revenge of the Nerds, 
Fahrenheit 1/15 Part III: A Rhyming Ape, 
Lupe Fiasco: Touch the Sky (Hosted by DJ E Nyce), 
Lupe the Jedi, 
Chi-Town Guevara, 
Mick Boogie and Lupe Fiasco: It Was Written..., 
Mick Boogie and Lupe Fiasco: It Was Written..., 
RBK Artists Spotlight Vol. 1 (Hosted by Lupe Fiasco), 
Lupe Fiasco: Muhammad Walks, 
Fahrenheit 1/15 Part III: A Rhyming Ape Special Re-Release,  
Lupe Fiasco & DJ WunderKidd: A Real MC
Lupe Fiasco: Da Exam
Lupe Fiasco - Street Smart
Lupe Fiasco - Follow the Leader
Lupe Fiasco - Superstardom
Lupe Fiasco - Overlooked Pt. 1
Lupe Fiasco - Overlooked Pt. 2
Lupe Fiasco - Xtreme
Lupe Fiasco - Return of the Jedi


As for his albums, there's Food & Liquor, The Cool, Lasers (not released yet), Great American Album (not released yet), and LupEND (not released yet) which is actually three albums titled Everywhere, Nowhere, and Down Here.
mp3
Then he says he's retiring


----------



## Thelonious (May 27, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I just downloaded Farenheit 115 Part III: Last Track made me lol
> Also made have a clearer understanding of Little Weapon



Anyway I can get the DL of the Part 1? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 27, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Lupe?  20 so far.
> Fahrenheit 1/15 Part I: The Truth Is Among Us,
> Fahrenheit 1/15 Part II: Revenge of the Nerds,
> Fahrenheit 1/15 Part III: A Rhyming Ape,
> ...


I got some downloading to do

I heard somewhere that he wasn't gonna do LupEND as a triple CD.

Either way, it'll be one of the few CDs I'll actually buy in stores.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 27, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Anyway I can get the DL of the Part 1? I can't find it anywhere.



I'm downloadin Lupe the Jedi and all three parts right now. If no one else can hook you up I can have it upped for you tomorrow.


----------



## speedstar (May 27, 2009)

Mider T said:


> As for his albums, there's Food & Liquor, The Cool, Lasers (not released yet), Great American Album (not released yet), and LupEND (not released yet) which is actually three albums titled Everywhere, Nowhere, and Down Here.
> mp3
> Then he says he's retiring



You know, Lasers(which better drop this year) was previously titled Great American Rap Album but he trash canned it because it wasn't fitting in with the theme he was going for. 

So whether a future album will be titled 'Great American Rap Album' remains to be seen.

As for LupE.N.D., he says its been postponed until further notice. But I hope he gets around to it. I have to hear the continuation of 'Gotta Eat'.


----------



## Darc (May 27, 2009)

What ya'll think about Jada's last album?


----------



## Mider T (May 27, 2009)

Here's a mixtape collection: mp3
and here's going the extra mile: mp3

The only two the first one has that the second one doesn't is Super Stardom and Return of the Jedi


----------



## Mider T (May 27, 2009)

speedstar said:


> You know, Lasers(which better drop this year) was previously titled Great American Rap Album but he trash canned it because it wasn't fitting in with the theme he was going for.
> 
> So whether a future album will be titled 'Great American Rap Album' remains to be seen.
> 
> As for LupE.N.D., he says its been postponed until further notice. But I hope he gets around to it. I have to hear the continuation of 'Gotta Eat'.



You have it mixed up.  Lasers was originally titled We Are Lasers and was the first in the series of 3 albums (I messed up earlier) one of which was The Great American Album.   Lasers is supposed to drop next month and the first single is Shining Down ft. Matthew Santos.  I've heard that's it being shared around the internet but I've yet to see it come up.


----------



## Thelonious (May 27, 2009)

All I can find from Shining Down is the chorus recorded during a live concert.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZUgI3YmmsQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## speedstar (May 27, 2009)

Mider T said:


> You have it mixed up.  Lasers was originally titled We Are Lasers and was the first in the series of 3 albums (I messed up earlier) one of which was The Great American Album.   Lasers is supposed to drop next month and the first single is Shining Down ft. Matthew Santos.  I've heard that's it being shared around the internet but I've yet to see it come up.



Well maybe info changed but, back then(couple months ago), it was said that title The Great American Rap Album was "trash canned", and changed to Lasers, because he wasn't feeling it at the time.  If he makes that album after Lasers then it will be Great(see what I did there?).

As for Shining Down, you had to get it while it was hot. There was a zShare link which doesn't work anymore. The quality was very low.  Luckily enough for me, I recorded it on my phone so I can hear it until CDQ comes out.


----------



## Thelonious (May 27, 2009)

I'll look around for some instrumental albums and such, moe. I found a small album of limited Tribe instrumentals, so I'll send you that for now. Other than that, I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## mow (May 27, 2009)

sweetness, thanks mate =D

you guys are gonna fucking love these mixtapes, Ive got 20+ of the dopest cuts, half of which im pretty sure people have yet to peep on.. 

on that note, one of my fav beats in Vol.2


----------



## mystictrunks (May 27, 2009)

I have a lot fo old late 70's/Early 80's stuff I can spare.


----------



## Thelonious (May 27, 2009)

I'm thinking of starting a Madlib pimping project if I ever get the time to upload the discog one by one. Would anyone go for it if I did it?


----------



## mow (May 27, 2009)

oh fuck yeah i will. I cant find most of my madlib albums so i would def be up for it. proivded it's mediafire based upload 

mystick, i would love any help you could offer mate. I really want to make this mixtape series a solid one, but as left field as possible. becuase once I get my dj deck i plan to mix this stuff proper and have it handed to some of the clubs out here. and then maybe do a dj spot as a warm up on one of the slow mid week nights till i build up a proper standing


----------



## mow (May 27, 2009)

*Beat(s) that My Heart Skipped Vol. 3*

Tracklist


Flying Lotus -  Breath . Someting/Stellar STar
Blue Sky Black Death - The Dead Tree Gives No Shelter
Afta-1 - Escape
Azzurro - Solaris
Computer Jay (Feat. The Gray Kid) - 1000 fold
Fan Jon the Ample Soul Physician - Naos
Dr. Who Dat? (Feat. Capital Peoples) - Pharoahes Dream
Yesterday's New Quintet - I Remember John W. Coltrane
J Dilla - Fall in Love (Flying Lotus Mix)
Stevo - The Mission
A Race Of Angels - Just Begin
Blue Sky Black Death - Chloroform
Ras G - Gravity
Up, Bustle & Out - De Latinized hip Hop Interpretation
MF Doom - Chrysanthemum Flowers
Sound Directions - Wildflower
Flying Lotus (Feat. Laura Darlington) - Auntie's Lock/Infinitum 

enjoy guys, would love to hear your feedback


----------



## mystictrunks (May 28, 2009)

Check your rep Moe


----------



## Yosha (May 28, 2009)




----------



## mow (May 28, 2009)

*Beat(s) that My Heart Skipped Vol. 2*

Tracklist

1. J Dilla - Hi.
2. DJ Okawari - Synchronize
3. Shingo Suzuki - A Kind of Metaphor
4. Clutchy Hopkins - 3:06
5. Dert - surreal's Drums
6. DJ Mitsu the Beats - Montara (The Roots Remix)
7. Fat Jon The Ample Soul Physician - 14 Years
8. Kenmochi Hidefumi - Rain Reverb
9. Samon Kawamura - Timeless Space
10. Madlib - J's Day Theme #3 (Support)
11. Damu The Fudgemunk - Work In Progress
12. Munshine - Industry Ills
13. J Dilla - Gobstopper
14. Exile - For the Kids
15. Nujabes - 624 Part 1
16. Onra - Relax in Mui Ne
17. Presto Feat. DJ Haul - On This Vibes
18. Con-Nyc - Board On Tone #2
19. Uyama Hiroto - Climbed Mountain
20. Madlib - Smoke Interlude (Hawaiian Punch)
21. DJ Mitsu the Beats - New York Times (DJ Spinna Remix)
22. Mos Def - Umi Says (Instrumental)
23. Dert - Filtering Trivialites
24. Samon Kawamura - Black Star
25. Cyne - Nothing's Sacred (Instrumental)
26. Nujabes - Letter From Yokosuka 15. MH & R
27.Shawn Lee & Clutchy Hopkins - Bill Blows It
28. Damu The Fudgemunk - Colorful Storms
29. Y Society - Peace I'm Out The Door
30. J Dilla - Bye.

30 tracks, 1:30 minutes, hella dopeness. Put it in your pipe and smoke it.
PS. dill forever and ever.


----------



## Skylark (May 28, 2009)

*The Cool* & *Food & Liquor* was good by _Lupe Fiasco_

But he stumbles over his flow far too often. 

Truth be told.


----------



## speedstar (May 28, 2009)

Dromus said:


> *The Cool* & *Food & Liquor* was good by _Lupe Fiasco_
> 
> But he stumbles over his flow far too often.
> 
> Truth be told.



Opinion be underlined.

Mickey Factz is pretty good. Anyone else agree?


----------



## Lamb (May 28, 2009)

speedstar said:


> Opinion be underlined.
> 
> Mickey Factz is pretty good. Anyone else agree?



Statements about how someone does something aren't opinion.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2009)

...well, technically, they are...there's no absolutely right way to do something like rapping...


----------



## Lamb (May 28, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> ...well, technically, they are...there's no absolutely right way to do something like rapping...



Fucking sophist.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2009)

How is it sophistry?


----------



## Lamb (May 28, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> How is it sophistry?



you're claiming there is no such thing as right or wrong.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2009)

Lamb said:


> you're claiming there is no such thing as right or wrong.



In terms of something like rapping 

AS I SAID:



> ...well, technically, they are...there's no absolutely right way to do something like rapping...


----------



## Lamb (May 28, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> In terms of something like rapping
> 
> AS I SAID:




If you miss a measure when playing an instrument, you're missing a measure. When you sing the wrong verse of a song, you're singing the wrong verse. And when you stumble over your own rap, you're stumbling over your own rap. Now, you might say that each of these add an individual flare and aren't bad things, but that doesn't mean they didn't happen and are suddenly the subject of opinion.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2009)

Measures, verses and raps are written by the artist and when done by the artist, if a deviation is spotted it cannot be considered "wrong" because the artist might be making a modification.

Uhm, anyway, "But he stumbles over his flow far too often." is a bit vague for you to say it's the same as missing a measure or whatever. if he expands on that, we can see where it's subjective or objective.


----------



## Yosha (May 28, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> ...well, technically, they are...there's no absolutely right way to do something like rapping...


listen to rakim, that is the way it should be done...


----------



## Thelonious (May 29, 2009)

I'm growing fond of Tragedy Khadafi. Any suggested albums or tracks from this cat?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 29, 2009)

A good bet to get the Intelligent Hoodlum stuff.


----------



## Thelonious (May 29, 2009)

Thanks to jking and eric. I'll check them out.


----------



## speedstar (May 29, 2009)

Lamb said:


> Statements about how someone does something aren't opinion.



 He may think Lupe stumbles over his flow and I may not. Both are opinions because there is no definitive viewpoint of 'stumbling over a flow'.



Lucaniel said:


> Measures, verses and raps are written by the artist and when done by the artist, if a deviation is spotted it cannot be considered "wrong" because the artist might be making a modification.
> 
> *Uhm, anyway, "But he stumbles over his flow far too often." is a bit vague for you to say it's the same as missing a measure or whatever. if he expands on that, we can see where it's subjective or objective.*



Thank you!


----------



## Thelonious (May 29, 2009)

So, I heard Jay $tay Paid has been leaked. Anyone have any more info?


----------



## tgre (May 29, 2009)

Thoughts on Kid Cudi's album?

Cleveland is the Reason <3


----------



## Baub (May 29, 2009)

Here is of the rappers that was rapping Atlanta in the early to mid 90's.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgUGCF39OJc[/YOUTUBE]

This is one of the few songs that I like of his,it was on his debut album that came out in 91.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (May 29, 2009)

A Kid Named Cudi?

The Prayer and Man on the Moon were my favourite tracks.


----------



## tgre (May 29, 2009)

Cleveland is the reason

Best track on the album IMO.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 29, 2009)

can someone pass me the Kid Cudi album? 

wait, first off how good is it?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 29, 2009)

Look out for the Blaq Poet's new album _The Blaqprint_. Primo's done all but one track.. Blaq Po's not really changed his tune since he came out, so anyone who has a preference for the throwback sound (like me) will definitely want to check this out.


----------



## Thelonious (May 29, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> can someone pass me the Kid Cudi album?
> 
> wait, first off how good is it?



Can I get it as well? I suppose it's worth a spin or two.


----------



## tgre (May 29, 2009)

I'll pimp it when I get my bandwidth back.

So far I have like 5 albums in queue for pimping 

And yeah, the album is pretty dope. Worth a spin.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 30, 2009)

So I just heard Dolla's song Heartbreak collision on the radio.  It's surprisingly good, I'm liking it so far, especially from a guy named Dolla.  Really chill rap, need some more of that.

Kubo Tite Trolled my fandom

I don't know how to embed, sorry.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (May 30, 2009)

Where do you guys download your music from?

I have a hard time finding some of the more round stuff.


----------



## Danchou (May 30, 2009)

Usenet/soulseek.


----------



## DC KING (May 31, 2009)

Eminem is officially in my top 5, this friend is crazy.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZEihKd_r1M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 31, 2009)

Eminem's always been in my top 5, no one can touch him with his flow on those ol' skool type beats.


----------



## Batman (May 31, 2009)

Em's in my top five freestylers, but as far as rappers go he's in the twenties or so for me.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2009)

Ya know, I've never ranked my fave rappers. Hmm, might have to do that. Luda, Em, and Lupe would be top five on mine no doubt though.


----------



## DC KING (May 31, 2009)

Lupe used to my favorite artist, but that was expanded my horizon on hip-hop, but he's still one of my favorites


----------



## souji tendou (May 31, 2009)

Lupe is good and all. There are more out there that have done more to the hip-hop scene than him. My top would be ol dirty bastard, notorious b.i.g, 2pac, mos def, talib kweli.


----------



## Smithee Ace Pilot (Jun 1, 2009)

I pretty much exclusively like a bit of Nerdcore stuff (Werd Buglar, MC Frontalot), Wu-Tang (obvious who this includes) and Eminem. 

People either like rap too much, or don't give it a chance I find. Obviously there are acceptations, but it gets on my nerves.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 1, 2009)

souji tendou said:


> Lupe is good and all. There are more out there that have done more to the hip-hop scene than him. My top would be ol dirty bastard, notorious b.i.g, 2pac, mos def, talib kweli.



Lupe brings in a new audience and new style which is very refreshing, that's pretty respectable in my opinion.

ODB --- can't be serious?  Inspectah Deck, Masta killah, Method Man, GZA, and RZA are all better than him IMO.
Biggie --- Meh to me, he started the mafioso trend, which I never liked, but I'll give him props for that.


----------



## delirium (Jun 1, 2009)

> Biggie --- Meh to me, he started the mafioso trend



You mean Kool G Rap did.

Also.. I haven't listened to ODB's first solo in hella years. Thanks for reminding me. That was my shit back in the day. Just get blazed and bug the fuck out to that shit. Pulling it out right now.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll post a pic if I can find one, but has anyone peeped the cover of the new XXL? It pissed me off to no end as I feel the coverboys(Shawty Lo, Gucci Mane, OJ Da Juiceman and Soulja Boy) are some of the biggest piles of fail in music today


----------



## souji tendou (Jun 1, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> ODB --- can't be serious?  Inspectah Deck, Masta killah, Method Man, GZA, and RZA are all better than him IMO.




I chose ODB because he was an emcee who did things in a way i favored.  

And that cover of XXL, can you send it to me. It sounds hilarious and something i would want to photoshop.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 1, 2009)

Raekwon > rest of Wu-Tang excluding Method Man WHICH, btw, fucked with mafiaso for awhile.


----------



## narutokungames (Jun 1, 2009)

Eminem's always been in my top 5


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

souji tendou said:


> I chose ODB because he was an emcee who did things in a way i favored.
> 
> And that cover of XXL, can you send it to me. It sounds hilarious and something i would want to photoshop.


I'll see if I can grab a photo for you.


Mider T said:


> Raekwon > rest of Wu-Tang excluding Method Man WHICH, btw, fucked with mafiaso for awhile.



If you replace Raekwon with Ghostface I;'d agree with that, not to knock Kwon, cuz he's good at what he does, just not better than Ghostface

EDIT: From inside.


----------



## souji tendou (Jun 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> From inside.



OH GOD!!! This made me LOL hard. They look like they did shit! All they did was make some bullshit that isn't even worth recognization. They look all hard core but man, they won't last a minute in the real streets.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 2, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Raekwon > rest of Wu-Tang excluding Method Man WHICH, btw, fucked with mafiaso for awhile.



I gotta agree with this. OB4CL could very well be my favorite hip hop album (although it rotates with 2 or 3 other albums)

Although on the latest track from OB4CL 2 "The new Wu," Method Man is fantastic. (Although they are all fucking great)


----------



## souji tendou (Jun 2, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> WHOA!!! I said NOTHING about his skilsl being worthy, just that he's the only one of the bunch whose probally got a set if you know what I mean. Only song that has entertained me by him is Lawnmower Man, and I KNOW it sucks but it's dumb enough that I like it



My bad, I just assumed you were. Hahah, he does. He looks like he is the only one who can verbally and physically defend himself. That lawnmower man track is hilarious!!! As said and repeated over by many, lazy beat and there is nothing reasonably ingenious in the lyrics. But overall decent attempt by a bottom of the barrel emcees.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2009)

souji tendou said:


> My bad, I just assumed you were. Hahah, he does. He looks like he is the only one who can verbally and physically defend himself. That lawnmower man track is hilarious!!! As said and repeated over by many, lazy beat and there is nothing reasonably ingenious in the lyrics. But overall decent attempt by a bottom of the barrel emcees.



It's just....so bad you HAVE to love it for some reason

"Half a mil and I'm buckin that, work you like a bitch at the Body Tap, I'm gettin fat, fuck a jumpin jack."


----------



## souji tendou (Jun 2, 2009)

oh its has potential. he just needs to unlock it, like sit down with a decent beat and write for hours.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 2, 2009)

Dont know if this fits here, but is it possible for the rapper Flo Rida to release a song that is at least semi original. Right Round, Sugar or should i call it Blue rap remix. I was watching MTV AM and saw this and my mouth dropped. Back to back singles from the same ablum are basically covers/remixes. I know rap rarely has an originality but cmon. I personally am not a fan of covers or remixes that rely so heavily on the original. And at least right some decent lyrics, other than the course of Sugar which is sampled, all i caught from the rest of the song was the same drivial that comes from pretty every rapper. Christ whats the next single from his album a rap version of a Beatles song. 

Id really like a new album from outkast/Kanye right about now.


----------



## beads (Jun 2, 2009)

Just got the new Eminem shit, it's just rediculous. The old shady is back!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Dont know if this fits here, but is it possible for the rapper Flo Rida to release a song that is at least semi original. Right Round, Sugar or should i call it Blue rap remix. I was watching MTV AM and saw this and my mouth dropped. Back to back singles from the same ablum are basically covers/remixes. I know rap rarely has an originality but cmon. I personally am not a fan of covers or remixes that rely so heavily on the original. And at least right some decent lyrics, other than the course of Sugar which is sampled, all i caught from the rest of the song was the same drivial that comes from pretty every rapper. Christ whats the next single from his album a rap version of a Beatles song.
> 
> Id really like a new album from outkast/Kanye right about now.



I hatee Flo Rida

I don't like Kanye

But Outkast? FUCK YEAH!!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 2, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Raekwon > rest of Wu-Tang excluding Method Man WHICH, btw, fucked with mafiaso for awhile.





Chaos Ghost said:


> If you replace Raekwon with Ghostface I;'d agree with that, not to knock Kwon, cuz he's good at what he does, just not better than Ghostface



A load of shit. GZA shits on every other emcee in the Wu-Tang from a great height.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 2, 2009)

beads said:


> Just got the new Eminem shit, it's just rediculous. The old shady is back!



I got it when it came out that album is sick i love Insane.

My 3rd favriot rapper of all time behind 2-pac and biggie


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 2, 2009)

Ha, I was discussing who was the best Wu member today with my friends.

For me its
1.Ghostface Killah - He puts out the most consistently good albums
2.Raekwon - If OBFCL2 is good he'll probably go top
3.Meth
4.U-God - Underratted as fuck, Golden Arms Redemption was a good album

Can't really think for the rest, though RZA would probably be bottom. Good producer though.


----------



## Smithee Ace Pilot (Jun 2, 2009)

Now, I know RZA is pronounce Rizzah, but how is GZA pronounced? Gee Zee Eh, Gizzah, Jizzah?

I don't get enough of a chance to talk about the Wu, so I've never actually heard it pronounced. Sorry :/


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2009)

DestronPrime said:


> Now, I know RZA is pronounce Rizzah, but how is GZA pronounced? Gee Zee Eh, Gizzah, Jizzah?
> 
> I don't get enough of a chance to talk about the Wu, so I've never actually heard it pronounced. Sorry :/



On Cappelle's Show(only time I heard it pronounced) the said Jizzah


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 2, 2009)

Jizzah, I think.

They say it at the begining of M-E-T-H-O-D Man. I think thats how they pronounced it.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 2, 2009)

wow, yes it is gizzah...And raekwon has nothing on the gza. That is so disrespectful too shut down gza like that and say raekwon is better.

It goes:
Gza
the rebel ins
method man
then the chef

Liquid swords was the shit, kid.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 2, 2009)

Lol how the hell doesn't anyone know how to pronounce GZA's name by now?

Peep this post from this major homophobe @ rapbasement:

I cant even listen to Em's albums the same anymore after the Bruno incident
So I was listening to Stay Wide Awake, and it just doesnt sound the same to me anymore like used to.

I cant get the image of Bruno teabagging Eminem and Eminem storming out like a little pussy.

And before you say "Oh dude no worries, it was staged. Eminem was in on it!"
That makes it even worse and more gay IMO. Why would Eminem agree to something so homosexual like that??? Is he a closet ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or something?

Lost a ton of respect for Eminem either way. The dude is kind of a joke in my eyes now.


----------



## souji tendou (Jun 3, 2009)

Why no respect for ODB? I mean he is a joke in a way. But he spit those verses quite well as drunk and high as he was. But Meth was lyrically better. 

You can't call Em a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) based on one event. As homo as it was, he can redeem himself. 
I'll admit his new album isn't the same as old Shady but he is going back to his roots.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 3, 2009)

^I respect ODB, but he's in the lower half of the wu tang, IMO.  How does no one mention inspectah deck?  I almost forgot that there was U-God lol.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> Dont know if this fits here, but is it possible for the rapper Flo Rida to release a song that is at least semi original. Right Round, Sugar or should i call it Blue rap remix. I was watching MTV AM and saw this and my mouth dropped. Back to back singles from the same ablum are basically covers/remixes. I know rap rarely has an originality but cmon. I personally am not a fan of covers or remixes that rely so heavily on the original. And at least right some decent lyrics, other than the course of Sugar which is sampled, all i caught from the rest of the song was the same drivial that comes from pretty every rapper. Christ whats the next single from his album a rap version of a Beatles song.
> 
> Id really like a new album from outkast/Kanye right about now.



Rap rarely consists of song covers, song samples but not covers.  I don't know about flo rida never heard of anything besides low.


----------



## delirium (Jun 3, 2009)

> Why no respect for ODB?



'cause he was over cats' heads. no one was really understanding the shit he was spitting. if you really listen though he was one of the wu spittin the most knowledge.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 3, 2009)

"pistols won't miss u, like the 2nd song on disc 2" 

Lupe is a monsta. xD


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Lol how the hell doesn't anyone know how to pronounce GZA's name by now?
> 
> Peep this post from this major homophobe @ rapbasement:
> 
> ...



Lol that guy is a idiot.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 3, 2009)

how did u feel about the incident crazymtf?

I was disappointed in Em as well.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2009)

Please, I like Cohen but you need to know your limits, personally had he done that kind of a stunt to me, that would have been the last time he had use of his legs.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 3, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Lol how the hell doesn't anyone know how to pronounce GZA's name by now?
> 
> Peep this post from this major homophobe @ rapbasement:
> 
> ...



Em has dressed as a woman before.

Also, Blackout 2? I just downloaded it, won't listen now but is it good?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 3, 2009)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Em has dressed as a woman before.
> 
> Also, Blackout 2? I just downloaded it, won't listen now but is it good?



You did read the part where I stated that, that was a post made by someone else on a different forum?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 3, 2009)

who knows how to rip tracks from youtube vids?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 3, 2009)

^There are several programs/methods. Do a google search.

*Mos Def - The Ecstatic*


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 3, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> ^There are several programs/methods. Do a google search.
> 
> *Mos Def - The Ecstatic*



do u have a program like that? any recommendations? 

I wouldn't even know what to type to start the search on google.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 3, 2009)

Try Link removed


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 3, 2009)

Good Lookin' 

/Reps.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> how did u feel about the incident crazymtf?
> 
> I was disappointed in Em as well.



No big deal to me, was a stunt. Em's dressed like girls before, rapped about getting fucked by his step dad, and him and dre being gay. If all that didn't effect me this won't. 

I still listen to his music the same way.


----------



## itachi0982 (Jun 4, 2009)

hey has anyone here heard of the rapper nipsey hussle hes a west coast rapper and he has a couple good songs like the hu$$le way and hussle in the house and im sure mlost of you guys have heard of big L but i just wanted to say that he is a lyrical genius and that most people that i talk to havent even heard of him and they think of rap as souljah boy and lil wayne but its not


----------



## Yosha (Jun 5, 2009)

Only homophobic people lose respect for em because of what he does. When he begins to participate in gay porn then I will lose repsect, but right now he is just the same em...Pulling pranks to get people to look his way.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 5, 2009)

Kobee 
[360] Shock of the Queen :: Spoilers / Trans / Scans


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 5, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> Only homophobic people lose respect for em because of what he does. *When he begins to participate in gay porn then I will lose repsect,* but right now he is just the same em...Pulling pranks to get people to look his way.



Why would you lose respect then?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 6, 2009)

Some people like their Eminems plain and others like them with nuts.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 6, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> What Im saying is it doesn't make a difference either way.


lol k kid.

check the pimp section in the next few minutes.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## DC KING (Jun 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaCyEi_xMsE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Bonus track from relapse
I'm confused I thought the deep voice was shady, but it's talking to shady and are Marshall Mathers and Eminem diffrent personalities?
@Dimezanime,Jay-z back on that real shit again


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 6, 2009)

Vinnie Paz from Jedi Mind Tricks is suppose to have a new solo album coming out soon from what i`ve heard. It`s suppose to have Beanie Sigel, Clipse, Freeway, Jakk Frost, Journalist & Army of the Pharaohs with production by Madlib, Lil Fame, Beatminerz, Bronze Nazareth, 4th Disciple

No offical source or anything though...


----------



## master bruce (Jun 7, 2009)

marshall mathers and slim shady are 2 different personalities, slim shady is eminem.

marshall is normal while slim/em is crazy and doesn't give a f$%k what anybody thinks.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm loving this listenyoutube thingy, I can get all the songs in the world now. 

Dope Jay and Em song.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 7, 2009)

The sound quality of converted mp3s is fairly terrible, though.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 7, 2009)

u can say that, I only covert songs that I can't find online.


----------



## DeLo (Jun 8, 2009)

DC KING said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaCyEi_xMsE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> Bonus track from relapse
> I'm confused I thought the deep voice was shady, but it's talking to shady and are Marshall Mathers and Eminem diffrent personalities?
> @Dimezanime,Jay-z back on that real shit again



One of my favorite songs from any rapper all time it's to good. It's not certain but some people think it is the devil talking to eminem trying to influence him to be shady. Some think it is shady talking to em, listen to slim shady LP intro to get a better idea, mine as well spin the whole album while your at it. But I believe Eminem, Slim Shady, and Marshall Mathers are all different personalities for him. Slim Shady LP is more Slim Shady, Eminem Show more Eminem, and Marshall Mathers more Marshall. Not 100 percent sure though. I know for a fact Marshall and Shady are different personalities.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 9, 2009)

_New.  *Busdriver.
*_
Go fucking get it.
​


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm liking the Jay-z joint, one of his better recent songs.  But is he taking a jab at Kanye?


----------



## sharpie (Jun 10, 2009)

*Mos Def* perfoming on Jimmy Fallon tonight.


----------



## mow (Jun 10, 2009)

how are people feeling the Ecstatic?

and Doc, pimp me


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2009)

.ProFound. said:


> Vinnie Paz from Jedi Mind Tricks is suppose to have a new solo album coming out soon from what i`ve heard. It`s suppose to have Beanie Sigel, Clipse, *Freeway*, Jakk Frost, Journalist & Army of the Pharaohs with production by Madlib, Lil Fame, Beatminerz, Bronze Nazareth, 4th Disciple
> 
> No offical source or anything though...



And Mider bought it and it was good


----------



## abstract (Jun 10, 2009)

sharpie said:


> *Mos Def* perfoming on Jimmy Fallon tonight.



yeah, I saw this and automatically dled the ecstatic  



			
				mow said:
			
		

> how are people feeling the Ecstatic?
> 
> and Doc, pimp me




I love it so far.  As far as I'm concerned- it has two songs produced by Madlib and one by Dilla, so I'm sold  

Not to mention, Def is on point through the whole album. 


I'm currently dling Dilla's newest posthumous release, too.  7 more minutes  


So let's see, we have -

relapse 
madlibs tribute to dilla 
born like this 
a kid named cudi(I can dig it, _a lot_) 
the ecstatic 
and Jay Stay Paid 


This year is looking to be very very good for hip hop, and it isn't even half way through yet  


too bad the main stream media will never know about this revelation


----------



## sharpie (Jun 10, 2009)

abstract said:


> This year is looking to be very very good for hip hop, and it isn't even half way through yet
> 
> 
> too bad the main stream media will never know about this revelation



Yeah.. I'm with you on that one.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 10, 2009)

mow said:


> how are people feeling the Ecstatic?
> 
> and Doc, pimp me


If you like oh no's ish then you like it for sure...plus it has some dilla and lib's beats too.


----------



## mow (Jun 10, 2009)

Half the album is freaking epic, and the other half felt a bit shakey . but ive spun it a few times today (and now) and it's really growing on me.

i love all the beats on the record.


----------



## E (Jun 10, 2009)

i have some catching up to do lol


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 10, 2009)

July = best month of 2009

ROYCE 5’9 PREPS DIGITAL ONLY EP ON THE HEELS OF SLAUGHTERHOUSE DEBUT LP AND HIS FORTHCOMING SOLO-LP STREET HOP

Royce 5’9 ‘s unwavering passion for music and hunger for the game keeps him in the studio day and night. For further proof, look no further then the amount of music he will be releasing over the course of the next three months, which will undeniably validate Royce’s place in the pantheon of Hip-Hop’s elite lyricists.

While Royce preps the release of his highly-anticipated “Street Hop” LP, (which will be released on 9-22-09) which is executive-produced by DJ Premier and has already generated overwhelming critical accolades alone with the release of street-singles “Shake This” and “Part Of Me” and the forthcoming self-titled debut LP from the buzz worthy Bi-Coastal conglomerate Slaughterhouse (Royce 5’9, Joe Budden, Joell Ortiz & Crooked I) this summer.

On the heels of both releases, Royce will first be releasing a Digital only EP entitled “The Revival.” “The Revival” will be released on 7-7-09 and it will include new tracks from Royce’s “Street Hop” LP along with a new unreleased Slaughterhouse track and will be available at all major digital retailers. Royce will also be debuting a new single and video for “The Revival” in the very immediate future. Likewise, each member of Slaughterhouse will also be releasing a new digital EP throughout the month of July and each release will contain a new Slaughterhouse track that will not be included on their debut.

With so much good music ready to be unleashed on the masses Royce asserts “I'm looking forward to releasing new music and touring this summer. Street Hop has been in the works for almost 2 years and the release date will be here before you know it. The Revival will give people a chance to see what I've been up to and what to expect from the album. The month of July will belong to Slaughterhouse with the release of our full length group album and solo EP's from me followed by Joell, Joey and Crooked. We will show fans why we are the ones to watch.”

Slaughterhouse “Rock The Bells” Tour Dates:

Saturday June 27- Chicago, IL- First Midwest Bank Amphitheatre
Sunday June 28th- Detroit, MI- DTE Energy Music Theatre
Sunday July 5th- Toronto, ONT- Molson Amphitheatre
Sunday July 12th- Baltimore. MD/DC- Meriweather Post Pavilion
Saturday July 18th- Boston, MA- Comcast Center
Sunday July 19th- NY, NY- Jones Beach Amphitheatre
Saturday August 1st- Vancouver, BC- Deer Lake Park
Sunday August 2nd- Calgary, AB- Shaw Millennium Park
Thursday August 6th- Denver, CO- Red Rocks Amphitheatre
Saturday August 8th- LA, CA- Glen Helen Amphitheatre
Sunday August 9th- SF, CA- Shoreline Amphitheatre


----------



## Batman (Jun 10, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> I'm liking the Jay-z joint, one of his better recent songs.  But is he taking a jab at Kanye?



From they way he worded it, it sounded like Kanye was in on it to some extent. . . but i personally think the song is lyrically awful. 

yet one of the dopest beats I've heard in recent memory.


----------



## abstract (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## furious styles (Jun 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Mi-OAXhTJ64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sharpie (Jun 11, 2009)

abstract said:


> I've never heard anybody rap over a Dilla track that well, not even in the days when Tip and Phife were rhyming on his shit
> 
> Dilla + Talib + Mos Def = a;kjdsf;kljdgf




Cotdamn, that song is eardrum sex!  I wanted to get the album today before work, but I ran out of time.  Picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## E (Jun 11, 2009)

crime pays by cam'ron is a musical masterpiece

and i may or may not be trolling


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2009)

Crime pays is alright

And i want a donuts compilation with people rhyming over all them beats


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 11, 2009)

Anyone har Jay-Z's new "_Death of Autotunes_"? That might be the most intelligent song I've heard in years, not even being hyperbolic.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 11, 2009)

D.O.A. is sick - the beat goes hard as well. I can't wait for BP3.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 11, 2009)

prolly late to the hip, but my damn this Casa Bey is the fuckin evolution of hiphop fa real. jeez. Mos Def...i luv u dawg no homo.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh My, Eminem is now my 2nd fav rapper of all time. ><" 

He fuckin' murdered the booth in "Eminem:Rap City Relapse"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad4axyLvx8s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## E (Jun 14, 2009)

^^fucking epic


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 14, 2009)

new top 5. 

1. Lupe Fiasco
2. Eminem
3. Nas
4. Termanology
5. Kanye West


----------



## RugaRell (Jun 14, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> new top 5.
> 
> 1. Lupe Fiasco
> 2. Eminem
> ...



termanology doesnt get enough recognition, guys got talent


----------



## Midus (Jun 14, 2009)

Still no Back to the Feature Mixtape. Anyone know what happened. Wale twittered that it would be out by the 13th. Still not here. 

Feel bad fiending over it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Oh My, Eminem is now my 2nd fav rapper of all time. ><"
> 
> He fuckin' murdered the booth in "Eminem:Rap City Relapse"
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad4axyLvx8s[/YOUTUBE]



"*Animal instict, cannibalistic Man I ran out of Lipstick 
Man I'm A twisted sick sadistic son of a bitch some sick shit
Broke his crucifix made out of sticks and then fixed it"
*

Sick shit


----------



## Ippy (Jun 14, 2009)

I just started listening to The Ecstatic, and damn, Mos Def is finally back to top form.

The last couple were iffy at best, but he's atoned for his past sins.





JB the Jedi said:


> Oh My, Eminem is now my 2nd fav rapper of all time. ><"
> 
> He fuckin' murdered the booth in "Eminem:Rap City Relapse"
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad4axyLvx8s[/YOUTUBE]


They took it down due to copyright infringement...


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 15, 2009)

Is that something old? Its got "relapse" in the title. I thought rap city ended a long timge ago


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 15, 2009)

FitzChivalry said:


> Anyone har Jay-Z's new "_Death of Autotunes_"? That might be the most intelligent song I've heard in years, not even being hyperbolic.


Loved it loved it loved it. 

Jay-Z's still my favorite rapper (tied with Lupe now) and this just brings him back to top form. I'm sure Blueprint 3 won't disappoint.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 16, 2009)

New Lupe - Shining Down
sharingansasu

The Tom Morello and Boots Riley collab leaked.


----------



## Midus (Jun 16, 2009)

Midus said:


> Still no Back to the Feature Mixtape. Anyone know what happened. Wale twittered that it would be out by the 13th. Still not here.
> 
> Feel bad fiending over it.



Alright, its apprently coming out this Friday for sure. Crossing my fingers. Was supposed to come out April 29. Has been given dates and pushed back several times since. This could be the one though. 

Knaan, Jean Grae, Bun B, and Dre from Cool and Dre confirmed. Many more as well. Can't wait.

Plus Bobby Ray is dropping a mixtape sometime this week as well. Craziness.


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 16, 2009)

*Lupe Fiasco - Shining Down*

Antlion6

Don't know if it's been posted already



edit - darn beaten


----------



## Midus (Jun 16, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> *Lupe Fiasco - Shining Down*
> 
> Antlion6
> 
> Don't know if it's been posted already



2 posts up.


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 16, 2009)

Midus said:


> 2 posts up.



control f + fiasco has failed me. 

What do you guys think of him using autotune?


----------



## delirium (Jun 16, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The Tom Morello and Boots Riley collab leaked.



whuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut

i didn't even know they were doing collab.

looking fr that shit right now.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 16, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The Tom Morello and Boots Riley collab leaked.



You must send me this! My Boots fandom must be sated


----------



## kumabear (Jun 16, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Loved it loved it loved it.
> 
> Jay-Z's still my favorite rapper (tied with Lupe now) and this just brings him back to top form. I'm sure Blueprint 3 won't disappoint.



Top form? Lazy flow all over the record doesn't equate to top form.

Lots of quotables though.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 16, 2009)

delirium said:


> whuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut
> 
> i didn't even know they were doing collab.
> 
> looking fr that shit right now.





Lamb said:


> You must send me this! My Boots fandom must be sated



Enjoy                    .


----------



## Midus (Jun 16, 2009)

Lupe not happy about leak. Apparently not the final version as well.


----------



## DeLo (Jun 17, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> control f + fiasco has failed me.
> 
> What do you guys think of him using autotune?



Nothing.
"Now if you autotune that shit
We can hear the songs from that Opera groomed fat bitch''


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 17, 2009)

escorts dubai

I like this Mos Def song a lot, man is it good to hear Slick Rick.  The beat is sick too.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 17, 2009)

Mariah Carey's dropping that _ETHER_
New York Times


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2009)

> control f + fiasco has failed me.
> 
> What do you guys think of him using autotune?


Listen to the actual lyrics, it's more satirical than anything.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Jun 17, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> "Animal instict, cannibalistic Man I ran out of Lipstick
> Man I'm A twisted sick sadistic son of a bitch some sick shit
> Broke his crucifix made out of sticks and then fixed it"
> 
> ...


*From Cax* - I'm banned, needed Rahs to post this for me

I made rhymes so fucken close to that ages and ages ago, I recorded them on audacity and I think it shows when the file was made, proving that I made it before eminem. The lyrics aren't on me at the moment, but from what I can remember off heart, mine went like;

I'm so sick with it, it's ridiculous, givin every pussy rapper syhpilis//
Sadistic, animal instinct, cannabilistic rhyme scheme//
Hittin the nerves like bitin ice cream, I'm fightin//


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Mariah Carey's dropping that _ETHER_
> 2



Hahahahahaahha 

Here i thought she might be raping


----------



## E (Jun 17, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Mariah Carey's dropping that _ETHER_
> *wart*



bitch be trollin'


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 17, 2009)

No mention bout Slaughterhouse's new freestyle??? SMH.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 18, 2009)

Eminem has fallen....... hard. An ass in the face and dissed by an RnB singer.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 18, 2009)

Mariah always drops Ether on Em.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 18, 2009)

lolz.


The Ecstatic is something nice.


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 18, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> lolz.
> 
> 
> The Ecstatic is something nice.



The Auditorium is my favorite track on the album, you have an awesome beat by Madlib and then Slick Rick.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 18, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> The Auditorium is my favorite track on the album, you have an awesome beat by Madlib and then Slick Rick.



Same here, and Rick murked it. ><" 

But glad to see Mos in this form.


----------



## Mironbiron (Jun 18, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> No mention bout Slaughterhouse's new freestyle??? SMH.


that shit was crazy, 4 of the best rappers in the game.. no doubt;;

Togashi admits it.

Togashi admits it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 18, 2009)

E said:


> bitch be trollin'



Word son

So during my mini(I hope) Hiatus from the internet I plan to work through the new Mos win, Relapse, and some of these Lupe mixtaps that need my attention


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Mironbiron said:


> that shit was crazy, 4 of the best rappers in the game.. no doubt;;
> 
> Dota
> 
> Dota



Niiiiccceee.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jun 19, 2009)

Ruck is running the label yall.
[YOUTUBE]Hcf7SWw4wXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 19, 2009)

So is sean price comin out with another album? was that off a mixtape or somethin
I thought it was gonna be called Mic Tyson


----------



## Killa Cam (Jun 19, 2009)

.ProFound. said:


> So is sean price comin out with another album? was that off a mixtape or somethin
> I thought it was gonna be called Mic Tyson



Mixtape - Kimbo Price. Coming out in Aug. Album coming out whenever.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah the slaughter house freestyle is dope, haven't heard royce da 5'9 forever.


----------



## Midus (Jun 19, 2009)

Wale and 9th Wonder's Back to the Feature mixtape due to come out in a few minutes. Wale is having a "Listening Party" on his website walemusic.com.


----------



## kumabear (Jun 19, 2009)

So bttf is out.

and yeah, it's fucking sex in headphones. all the features are fire.


----------



## Kittan (Jun 20, 2009)

Wale's song chillin is fireee


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 20, 2009)

Did Andre 3000 rap over the crank dat beat? I thought i read it in some magazine one time, but i`ve never been able to find it. i`d like to hear it


----------



## kumabear (Jun 20, 2009)

.ProFound. said:


> Did Andre 3000 rap over the crank dat beat? I thought i read it in some magazine one time, but i`ve never been able to find it. i`d like to hear it



Not that I know of but knowing 3 stacks he'd rip that beat to shreds.

In fact 3 stacks could rip any beat to shreds. 

Any beat.


----------



## Batman (Jun 20, 2009)

the Wale Mixtape has replaced Ecstatic as the regular spin for me


----------



## Skylark (Jun 21, 2009)

The new Wale - Back To The Feature is great.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2009)

soviet rahsia said:


> *From Cax* - I'm banned, needed Rahs to post this for me
> 
> I made rhymes so fucken close to that ages and ages ago, I recorded them on audacity and I think it shows when the file was made, proving that I made it before eminem. The lyrics aren't on me at the moment, but from what I can remember off heart, mine went like;
> 
> ...



Not sure who that is but ok


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2009)

Guys can someone pimp me the new Wale mixtape?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 21, 2009)

Wale has a new mixtape out? Gotta get that.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh wait Google is my friend.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 21, 2009)

Killa Cam said:


> Ruck is running the label yall.
> [YOUTUBE]Hcf7SWw4wXE[/YOUTUBE]


sean p is my dude, way under played. Heltah Skeltah first drop _Nocturnal_ is a classic...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 22, 2009)

Kittan said:


> Wale's song chillin is fireee



why's Lupe in ur sig? He uses autotune?


----------



## Skylark (Jun 22, 2009)

*Just in case someone needs it:*

*WALE: BACK TO THE FEATURE:*
Green Day hilariousness


----------



## DC KING (Jun 23, 2009)

Anybody here listen to Pharroe Monch?


----------



## Lamb (Jun 23, 2009)

I           does.


----------



## mow (Jun 23, 2009)

hell yeah.

peep this fellas


----------



## DeLo (Jun 23, 2009)

New Nas is fire.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGzt-JYKlTs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kumabear (Jun 23, 2009)

DC KING said:


> Anybody here listen to Pharroe Monch?



What's his best solo album? never really gave him a fair look.

also has anyone else heard Tanya Morgan - Brooklynati?


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 24, 2009)

What kind of rapper is Pharroe Monch. More thug or poet?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 24, 2009)

Honestly, I can't stand Monch at all but "Simon Says" is pretty dope despite the beat being ripped from a Godzilla movie.  He's mediocre at best but decent for mainstream hip-hop.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 24, 2009)

kumabear said:


> What's his best solo album? never really gave him a fair look.
> 
> also has anyone else heard Tanya Morgan - Brooklynati?



He's only got two albums, so it's worth listening to both. Start with _Internal Affairs_.



Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> What kind of rapper is Pharroe Monch. More thug or poet?



I'd say poet, but his content can be dark. His delivery and rhyme schemes are sick.



Hokage Naruto said:


> Honestly, I can't stand Monch at all but "Simon Says" is pretty dope despite the beat being ripped from a Godzilla movie.  He's mediocre at best but decent for mainstream hip-hop.



Pharoahe Monch is far from mediocre.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 24, 2009)

> What kind of rapper is Pharroe Monch. More thug or poet?


To be honest I'd say a mix. Depends on what songs you listen to. Desire I'd say more of a poet, Fuck You and Simon says, more on the thug side. Actually if anything I'd say he leans more to the poet side but he's kinda balanced.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 24, 2009)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Honestly, I can't stand Monch at all but "Simon Says" is pretty dope despite the beat being ripped from a Godzilla movie.  He's mediocre at best but decent for mainstream hip-hop.



I would agree, if _Desire_ hadn't been fucking superb.


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 24, 2009)

*Nas & Damian Marley - As We Are Snippet*

[YOUTUBE]yg9ImXnXpSw[/YOUTUBE]

Finally something on the new album.


----------



## kumabear (Jun 25, 2009)

_Crush on You~ Lil Kim_

halle berry performed for congress


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 25, 2009)

kumabear said:


> halle berry performed for congress





Ugh.


10 chars


----------



## Kittan (Jun 25, 2009)

kumabear said:


> Link removed
> 
> halle berry performed for congress



I didn't even laugh


That was pathetic and made him look like a giant dumbass.
On other news my friend thinks Halle Berry is now a sex position after listening to this song @_@


----------



## furious styles (Jun 25, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> *Nas & Damian Marley - As We Are Snippet*



holy shit! they sampled mulatu astatke ... that's 'yegelle tezeta'


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 25, 2009)

Listen to P.A (Prince Ali) - Melodically Vibrant. Brilliant EP. He also made that "I Miss 1994" mixtape last year. 



Hokage Naruto said:


> Honestly, I can't stand Monch at all but "Simon Says" is pretty dope despite the beat being ripped from a Godzilla movie.  *He's mediocre at best but decent for mainstream hip-hop.*


 you fecking muppet.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 25, 2009)

DC KING said:


> Anybody here listen to Pharroe Monch?



I most definitely do. Didn't listen to his first album though except for that Simon Says joint. Didn't really like him on that but his features between that and Desire were mostly nice so I gave Desire a listen and loved it.



JB the Jedi said:


> why's Lupe in ur sig? He uses autotune?



He did in his new song that just leaked. Very tastefully though.



Kizaru said:


> control f + fiasco has failed me.
> 
> What do you guys think of him using autotune?



Lol when I first heard it I was like "wtf?" but then he explained it with his next lines and it was dope. Pretty nicely done I'd say, if anyone could flip autotune it's him.



Kizaru said:


> *Nas & Damian Marley - As We Are Snippet*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally something on the new album.



Nice! Two of my favourite artists. Honestly Damian is on point in everything he does and their flows mesh pretty well in this. Looking forward to the full song


----------



## sharpie (Jun 26, 2009)

DC KING said:


> Anybody here listen to Pharroe Monch?



Yessir.  Been following Pharoahe Monch since Organized Konfusion.  His rhyme schemes are top notch.  Supposedly his new album is coming out this year.



Kasuke Sadiki said:


> I most definitely do. Didn't listen to his first album though except for that Simon Says joint. Didn't really like him on that but his features between that and Desire were mostly nice so I gave Desire a listen and loved it.



You've gotta check it out.  _Internal Affairs_ still gets regular play from my library.  If anything, listen to the first verse of 'Hell'.  Canibus' is on the track, but he isn't that bad on it.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 26, 2009)

sharpie said:


> You've gotta check it out.  _Internal Affairs_ still gets regular play from my library.  If anything, listen to the first verse of 'Hell'.  Canibus' is on the track, but he isn't that bad on it.


Pharaohe is dope.  His rhyme schemes and flow are amazing.  That "Rape" track is genius concept wise.


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 26, 2009)

I was hoping to get into Pharaohe a couple months ago but couldn't find much by him.


----------



## speedstar (Jun 27, 2009)

[Some old but good shit]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTu9ojY4Zo0[/YOUTUBE]

My boy 'bout to take over.


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 27, 2009)

Finally got that Blackout 2


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 27, 2009)

speedstar said:


> [Some old but good shit]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTu9ojY4Zo0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> My boy 'bout to take over.



too bad he's not going with the same "down to earth" style of hip-hop as his first 2 mixtapes, u know dat soul shit. 

Now he's making tracks for the money. Still some good shit tho.


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 29, 2009)

Never got into Drake, recommend me some songs.


----------



## speedstar (Jun 29, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> too bad he's not going with the same "down to earth" style of hip-hop as his first 2 mixtapes, u know dat soul shit.
> 
> Now he's making tracks for the money. Still some good shit tho.



I guess. We will see when his album comes out.

You heard Lupe's new snippets of 'Ladies & Gentlemen' and '2 ways'?



competitionbros said:


> Never got into Drake, recommend me some songs.



I like: 'Thrill is Gone', 'Try Harder', 'Best I ever Had', 'Sooner Than Later', 'Teach You a Lesson' and more. Go check them out.


----------



## little nin (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll have to download his mixtapes and stuff

gonna see little brother on wed


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 30, 2009)

speedstar said:


> I guess. We will see when his album comes out.
> 
> You heard Lupe's new snippets of 'Ladies & Gentlemen' and '2 ways'?
> 
> ...



Still a huge Drake fan tho.

Omg that sounds so tempting but I don't do snippets tho! can't wait for the album. ><"

Lupe's coming to da Chi early July I think, def grabbin tickets.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 30, 2009)

Drake is pretty good hard to get into him when I used to watch him on Degrassi a lot. =/


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey people.

On a totally random note, I found it odd that the BET awards didn't acknowledge that the Notorious BIG actually recorded a song with Jackson called _Unbreakable_. I guess Jamal Woolard [the guy that played Biggie in "Notorious"] would have mentioned it if he won an award. According to one source, he was nominated for something.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 1, 2009)

For FULL view, click HERE.


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]8z_UJceDRSQ[/YOUTUBE]

this shits hot like fire


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 2, 2009)

I have finally gotten to a microphone and got some songs down with a few friends of mine, for those who remember me from the youtube vids. All input is welcome.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> [YOUTUBE]8z_UJceDRSQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> this shits hot like fire



That's actually the Daydreamin Remix from the mixtape Follow the Leader.  Lupe has used Nujabes' beats in the past, and they always come out really well.  Like the track Coulda Been.

I liked this.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 2, 2009)

Drake - Best I Ever Had (Music Video)

[Delete]

The hell is wrong with Kanye turning a song with a female fanbase into a T&A fest? 


but i like it.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 2, 2009)

kumabear said:


> Drake - Best I Ever Had (Music Video)
> 
> this
> 
> ...



 this video fails so hard, I feel sorry for the females that were looking forward to this. He's gonna have to make about 3 more vids for this shit to make up for this one lol. But that "Take that D!" line is fucking win!


----------



## azuken (Jul 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uo4lu34F2lg[/YOUTUBE]


100x better then drake I think. And yes, that is a Sonic sample.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 2, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> this video fails so hard, I feel sorry for the females that were looking forward to this. He's gonna have to make about 3 more vids for this shit to make up for this one lol. But that "Take that D!" line is fucking win!



Drake is Jesus to females. He could be pouring crisco on some big booty white girls and women would still love him.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 2, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Drake is Jesus to females. He could be pouring crisco on some big booty white girls and women would still love him.



Lmao! This is true. Well, I never thought they would stop loving him, just that they might be like "i am disappoint " to the video


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Jul 2, 2009)

Deposit File

Finally.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## Ippy (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone hear this Daichi kid in action?

ksknks

ksknks

If I'm late as shit, just ignore this post...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Tash (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Anything involving Charles Hamilton*



azuken said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uo4lu34F2lg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 5, 2009)

LMAO WTF happened here?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 5, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> LMAO WTF happened here?



Dude took a major L.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 5, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> LMAO WTF happened here?



Lmao shit was epic, he and that chick were having a freestyle battle or something and dude started sptting personal stuff so she just let him have it. Best quote: "How you gon put my business out there like that?"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NljWSNCl00&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Her response:
Clicky


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 6, 2009)

@dimezanime, I don't think it went over anyone's head.  Drake isn't complex, neither is Kanye.  I didn't even need to watch the video to know what Drake is talking about.  So . . . Drake is playing the handsome player angle eh?  Funny, because he looks average to me.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 6, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> @dimezanime, I don't think it went over anyone's head.  Drake isn't complex, neither is Kanye.  I didn't even need to watch the video to know what Drake is talking about. * So . . . Drake is playing the handsome player angle eh?  Funny, because he looks average to me.*



I look better than him and I dont even play that angle


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 6, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> *@dimezanime, I don't think it went over anyone's head.  Drake isn't complex, neither is Kanye.*  I didn't even need to watch the video to know what Drake is talking about.  So . . . Drake is playing the handsome player angle eh?  Funny, because he looks average to me.



Real talk.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4acgGfnufRk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 7, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> *@dimezanime, I don't think it went over anyone's head.  Drake isn't complex, neither is Kanye.*  I didn't even need to watch the video to know what Drake is talking about.  So . . . Drake is playing the handsome player angle eh?  Funny, because he looks average to me.



Oh right, nevermind the amount of people that started hating on the vid because it was full of ass and titties and they expected it to be something completely generic (ie. a love story between a couple in college). They went with something different and challenged you to think, rather than just look. A lot better than the shit that's out today in terms of hip-hop and rap videos. 

And for the handsome part, I'm just saying that he has a strong female fanbase that find his looks pass average, and the player part comes in because only dudes that look pass all that sweet talk know what he's talking about and how he's treating the girls around him. 'Cause in reality, a lot of us can relate (those that are young and single).


----------



## Killa Cam (Jul 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]pU72LQHrtko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone else heard of Kubus & BangBang?  I think they are rap/hip-hop but I guess some people might think they are more electro then hip-hop.  Been listening to a few of their tracks and they are pretty banging beats and lyrics.

Here is one of their songs:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqgvPuNW66A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Killa Cam (Jul 8, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> LMAO I know I heard him say that before but where's the source? .


School Spirit


----------



## ez (Jul 8, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> *Anticon? Does anyone listen to that.* cLOUDDEAD, Why?, 13 & God are all amazing. They rap abstractly and you need some sort of intelligence to truly appreciate the music the conjure.
> 
> Mainstream rap artist that I enjoy: hands down, Eminem. This guy is a psychotic, homophobic, son of a gun. And for some reason that rhymes he spits have been in my head since I was 12. The Marshall Mathers LP is a stroke of genius. It is his magnum opus, but Relapse failed in comparison, so if you want to enjoy some of his other works first then listen to MMLP that is fine. After listening to MMLP you will find the rest flounder in comparison.
> 
> ...



i do. i like a few of the artists signed to it; namely Jel, Odd Nosdam and Sole. Why?'s i don't really like yet but i hope they grow on me soon enough.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 8, 2009)

​
Anyone else been or planning to attend?  I'm going this weekend.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2009)

LayZ said:


> ​
> Anyone else been or planning to attend?  I'm going this weekend.



Nice lineup going on there, can you give me the cities and tour dates?


----------



## sharpie (Jul 9, 2009)

Ridiculous lineup there!! :ho

Getbackers Page

*Chicago, IL* - Saturday June 27th
    First Midwest Bank Amphitheatre
*Detroit, MI* - Sunday June 28th
    DTE Energy Music Theatre
*Toronto, ONT, CAN* - Sunday July 5th
    Molson Amphitheatre
*Washington, DC* - Sunday July 12th
    Merriweather Post Pavilion
*Boston, MA* - Saturday July 18th
    Comcast Center
*New York, NY* - Sunday July 19th
    Jones Beach Theater
*Vancouver, BC, CAN* - Saturday August 1st
    Deer Lake Park
*Calgary, AB, CAN* - Sunday August 2nd
    Shaw Millennium Park
*Denver, CO* - Thursday August 6th
    Red Rocks Amphitheatre
*Los Angeles, CA* - Saturday August 8th
    San Manuel Amphitheatre
*San Francisco, CA* - Sunday August 9th
    Shoreline Amphitheatre


----------



## Iijima Hanada (Jul 9, 2009)

Lupe Fiasco definitely comes to mind whenever I think of hip-hop by today's standards from the new breed of emcees. 'Shining Down' has definitely been on repeat since it leaked a month or two ago.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2009)

sharpie said:


> Ridiculous lineup there!! :ho
> 
> Getbackers Page
> 
> ...



Oh I see, avoiding the South huh?

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Yosha (Jul 9, 2009)

peep this (click to download):


*Spoiler*: _track list_ 





> 1. Jackson 5 – Maybe Tomorrow (Loop)
> 2. Jackson 5 – Ain’t No Sunshine (Loop)
> 3. Dwele – Tribute to Michael Jackson (Re-edit) (Cover version of Michael Jackson – Human Nature)
> 4. Nas – It Ain’t Hard To Tell (Acapella) (Original version samples Michael Jackson – Human Nature)
> ...






It is a free mixtape.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 9, 2009)

Talked to Andre 3000 last night. bumped into him at walmart lol. cool ass dude.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jul 9, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Talked to Andre 3000 last night. bumped into him at walmart lol. cool ass dude.



Did you ask him to put it into a rhyme?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 9, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Talked to Andre 3000 last night. bumped into him at walmart lol. cool ass dude.


LMFAO


I bumped into soulja boy and spit on him

then ran.


----------



## Eki (Jul 10, 2009)

LayZ said:


> ​
> Anyone else been or planning to attend?  I'm going this weekend.



TECH N9NE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 11, 2009)

yea rock the bells looks like its gonna be good.

Idk i might be late on this... I use to be on the internet all the time lookin at hiphop shit, ect. u know what i mean? but i sorta got away from it.. I didnt even know Joe budden had dropped a new album like last year but apperently he did and now he`s got a super-team of rappers(something else i didnt know thats been goin on for a while) Slaughterhouse. I see Ins dissed joe budden and on another forum they were talkin about Wu Tang Clan vs Slaughterhouse. Why are they beefin or w/e.

Kinda seems like Slaughterhouse is tryin to get a followin by startin shit with a legendary group(thats probably not the case, theres more than likely more to it, but i only just read about this). If so, they dont even need to do that..theirs names alone is enough to make heads pay attention


----------



## abstract (Jul 11, 2009)

sharpie said:


> Ridiculous lineup there!! :ho
> 
> Getbackers Page
> 
> ...




no atlanta  

or anywhere within driving distance 



Wu Fei said:


> Talked to Andre 3000 last night. bumped into him at walmart lol. cool ass dude.



haha, I've seen him at rainbow grocery out in decatur.  My friends dad owns it, apparently andre is a regular


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 11, 2009)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8haxiMybLc[/youtube]
Beyond that he also keeps talking about Jay on his Twitter, insulted Beyonce and all this. 

Wow, the Game's truly changed.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jul 11, 2009)

Dunno how Mickey Factz got on RTBs. 

Anyway bit late but I haven't been here in a while. Anyone else get Wale Back To The Feature? It's probably one of my favourite if not my favourite tape of '09.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah, I've been listening to it for the past few days. Love it.


----------



## Eki (Jul 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]-XZP6W5h7iQ[/YOUTUBE]

has anyone ever heard of this guy?? I came across while listening to Last.fm


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 11, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> Everything said after the beat dropped was hilarous!


I'm surprised The Game took it that far. Jay hasn't even responded after all his taunts and then this is thrown out. I don't see how he can do it but then again he did say this last year a little before L.A.X came out. 





> "I'm too disrespectful for Jay-Z, I go too hard. His beef is mediocre beef, it's more swag and less hardcore," Game said. "Me, I go in on your grandma, your kids and your girl....it will get ugly and I don't mind. I have a whole coast to back me. My coast will turn their backs on whoever I turn my back on. So basically, let me commit suicide because I'm the only cat to commit suicide and resurrect every time. So for Jay to say that about me, that's cool man because he'sJay-Z and I'm just lil ol' Game But if you **** with me I'll turn to a beast, and I'll rip ya head off, bust ya lips," Gamesaid.
> 
> "I can be a fan of Jay and still rip him limb from limb lyrically and still be a fan. After I finish him off, I'm still going to listen to 'Reasonable Doubt' afterwards. I'll kiss Jaygoodbye with his own lips. I'm going to make him mad enough to where he has to say something. Jay imma make you so mad you gonna have to diss me...[laughs] I need him to do it, I got an album coming out; help me."
> 
> This is not the first time Game has come at Jay-Z’s neck. In a previous interview he was quoted as saying, “Memph Bleek can suck my d*ck/Beanie Sigel can suck my d*ck/Jay-Zcan suck my d*ck/Roc-A-Fellacan suck my d*ck." With such disrespect being slung around at Jay and his crew, fans thought the beef had officially begun. But Jay never responded.


Since his album's coming out I guess he's starting it up again to get sales.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> [YOUTUBE]-XZP6W5h7iQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> has anyone ever heard of this guy?? I came across while listening to Last.fm



He was on an old mixtape I downloaded but I thought it meant Gang Starr, he's alright.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 11, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> [YOUTUBE]-XZP6W5h7iQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> has anyone ever heard of this guy?? I came across while listening to Last.fm


He's been mentioned in this thread before.  He's nice, I got his mixtape and album. I really like his intro on Starr Status.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 11, 2009)

Never thought that a Tide commercial would bring back some nostalgia. Old school style, Digable Planets 

[divshare]myId=7888448-d44[/divshare]


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 12, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Talked to Andre 3000 last night. bumped into him at walmart lol. cool ass dude.



I fuckin hate how you can have that happen.


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> I fuckin hate how you can have that happen.


Singers want to live a normal life too you know. id hate to have to go out only to be plundered by 100 people just to go to the grocery store lol


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> I fuckin hate how you can have that happen.



Where do you live?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 12, 2009)

@Ekibyo Nah I'm not saying I would bum rush dude. But I envy that he could just be walking through a regular everday spot & be like oh shit there's andre 3000.

@MiderT Fuckin Kentucky  Well Big V from Nappy Roots is the step pops of a dude who plays on my schools football team.


----------



## Baub (Jul 12, 2009)

Has anyone heard of this before ? I have just discovered it not too long ago.Most of his songs are kinda jazzy and mello.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxtGugNmJtI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

Baub said:


> Has anyone heard of this before ? I have just discovered it not too long ago.Most of his songs are kinda jazzy and mello.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxtGugNmJtI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



I love the sound providers. pek

jazzy mello rap is the best


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 12, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> I fuckin hate how you can have that happen.



lol. its atl baby.

you know Bob (in ur sig) is my homie right lol. Me and his cuz been hella cool and we done kicked it a couple a times. he is like...godly in the studio because dude does everything.


btw, sum new 3000 got out "Lookin 4 ya" and he spittin! dunno when it was really made. I feel like he let it out for me.  *EDIT:* no homo 

Anyone have some links to download Pharcyde's shit? i lost all my shit. and i need my 'Runnin.'


----------



## kumabear (Jul 12, 2009)

RAE JUST FOUGHT JOE BUDDEN AT ROCK THE BELLS

OH SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## jkingler (Jul 12, 2009)

Was it an actual fight? Or did the chef serve him?


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 12, 2009)

it was a rumor according to miss info.

Like this.

I like both wu tang and slaughterhouse they need to keep it lyrical not physical.

I'm going to say Joe Budden does bring up valid points though.  But Joe should cool it with going after rappers.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2009)

Wait AZ and Raekwon were there?


----------



## Killa Cam (Jul 13, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Wait AZ and Raekwon were there?



Raekwon did a set. friend took his sweet time coming out too. Also, Raekwon likes rhyming with children on stage. AZ was a special guest on the Nas set. He did like 2 songs with Nas.

Biggest surprise though was the amount of fine women out there.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 13, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> lol. its atl baby.
> 
> you know Bob (in ur sig) is my homie right lol. Me and his cuz been hella cool and we done kicked it a couple a times. he is like...godly in the studio because dude does everything.
> 
> ...




So not only did you run into 3 Stacks, you cool with Bobby Ray. Damn we need to move back to GA.

I'm bout to go on a mission & track cunninglynguists down.


----------



## azuken (Jul 13, 2009)

Probably been posted but new lupe track:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udSlm-_RV6s[/YOUTUBE]

I was going to see Nas and Damian marley, but its 21+ which is fucking lame. So next show will either be Too Short and guest, Rock the Bells Club tour (Talib, Slum Village, Raekwon, and Pete Rock, HOLY SHIT) or Mos Def. All of which are in the next two months. Which one should I go to?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 13, 2009)

Link removed

:amazed


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> What about k'naan? And Joe needs to keep off meth and odb, do not fuck with someone who is better then you.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 13, 2009)

I envy anybody goin to Rock The Bells. How was Nas?


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]EdCd2YmSIw4[/YOUTUBE]

meh i like his old stuff better than his new shit


----------



## Killa Cam (Jul 14, 2009)

Some vid from Sunday. Also, what's the Common song from the vid @ around :50? 

Naruto Chapter 456 Prediction Thread

Edit: It was Testify. Should have said after :50


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2009)

"baby im selfish" Slum village tha shit pek

damn, im going to this shit next year fersurz

and i think the common song your talking about is on the album Be but i cant rememebr the name i have the cd somewheres arounds here...

Edit:  ya its on Be and its called "Be"


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 14, 2009)

Sounds like testify to me.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K04z0Usj_Ds&feature=featured[/YOUTUBE]

Happy Bastille Day!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 14, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Sounds like testify to me.



Maybe they're talkin' bout the quick minute where they started to play the beginning of Be.


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Maybe they're talkin' bout the quick minute where they started to play the beginning of Be.



i dunno thats what i thought he was asking for....


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 16, 2009)

Seriously, how can you hate on Drake?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 16, 2009)

Signing with Young Money might have downgraded Drake's potential. He's good but he can be greater if he stays a bit further away from the mainstream. In his song we'll hear appearances by Lil Wayne and the rest of Cash Money/Young Money without any real insight on them. That sucks when a guy who has potential starts to become tainted with mainstream.


----------



## Eki (Jul 16, 2009)

azuken said:


> Probably been posted but new lupe track:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udSlm-_RV6s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I was going to see Nas and Damian marley, but its 21+ which is fucking lame. So next show will either be Too Short and guest, Rock the Bells Club tour (Talib, Slum Village, Raekwon, and Pete Rock, HOLY SHIT) or Mos Def. All of which are in the next two months. Which one should I go to?



thats pretty sick. ive always liked his stuff


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 16, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Signing with Young Money might have downgraded Drake's potential. He's good but he can be greater if he stays a bit further away from the mainstream. In his song we'll hear appearances by Lil Wayne and the rest of Cash Money/Young Money without any real insight on them. That sucks when a guy who has potential starts to become tainted with mainstream.



Can't blame him. Wayne believed in Drake and helped him out with some of his projects. The way I see it, and I think I read it somewhere, he felt it would've been a slap to the face if he didn't sign to Wayne. He wants to show the same faith in Wayne as he did with him.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 16, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Signing with Young Money might have downgraded Drake's potential. He's good but he can be greater if he stays a bit further away from the mainstream. In his song we'll hear appearances by Lil Wayne and the rest of Cash Money/Young Money without any real insight on them. That sucks when a guy who has potential starts to become tainted with mainstream.



I think that's Drakes intention. There's nothing wrong with some good MCs going mainstream, it could use it. 


Anyone listen to that new La Coka Nostra
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjInI_Lgpm4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Jul 17, 2009)

that shit is ill, la coka nostra always puts out bangers.

I got a couple of goodies to add to my post...

First off, kicdrum is dropping straight off the press some Jay dee t's. The t's are hand designed, pressed, and fitted with double neck stitching to prevent stretching and wear, these 100% organic T-Shirts are both light and durable, comfortable and fly. Available in purple on black (MPC3000 LE) and orange on navy blue (ala the Detriot Tigers color scheme). A donation will be made with each purchase to the Lupus Foundation and buyers will receive an orange wrist bracelet from the foundation confirming the donation has been made by KicDrum Products. These things are fire and I have already ordered a purple one myself...


--------------------
I also got two recommendations on eps that have come out thus far and that is...

*Common market - the winters end ep*

Obviously a favorite of the "backpackers", common market has dope beats and thought provoking lyrics. Not to mention sabazi is the one producing the beats and if you are a beat head, you know is stuff is ill...check it out, I am not uploading it for you. hah


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 17, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> Seriously, how can you hate on Drake?



I don't hate on Drake but I just don't see anything in him, I've listened to at least 5 of his songs and all of them were wack.  These songs were chosen by people on this forum mind you, and 4 of them were part of his older albums.

IMO, Lil' Wayne is better than Drake, and I don't even like wayne or think he's good.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 17, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> I don't hate on Drake but I just don't see anything in him, I've listened to at least 5 of his songs and all of them were wack.  These songs were chosen by people on this forum mind you, and 4 of them were part of his older albums.
> 
> IMO, Lil' Wayne is better than Drake, and I don't even like wayne or think he's good.



No albums. Just mixtapes. But wow at the rest of your comment.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 17, 2009)

I happen to think Drake is a much better lyriclly, than Wayne. However, I will say this...Kanye needs to stick to being a rapper, and leave producing videos to the pros. Doesn't matter, just saying.


----------



## Yosha (Jul 18, 2009)

he is great as a producer, not video wise, but in the studio...his rapping is alright.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 18, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> However, I will say this...Kanye needs to stick to being a rapper, and leave producing videos to the pros.



When he wanted to rap they told him stick to producing


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 18, 2009)

^Hey Kanye is a genius, and he loves fishsticks too.



Dimezanime20 said:


> No albums. Just mixtapes. But wow at the rest of your comment.



Feel free to prove me wrong.  Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 18, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> ^Hey Kanye is a genius, and he loves fishsticks too.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to prove me wrong.  Different strokes for different folks I guess.



Nah. I'm pretty sure I was one of those members that tried to prove to ya that Drake is nice. No point in doing it again. I'm just shocked by the Wayne comment. Drake is like Wayne, except he's keeping it real and not on some gang/gangsta bullshit. And a lot better with his lyrics and flow. Not only that, but Drake has been said to have ghostwrite for Wayne before. 

If you're going to say that you don't like Wayne or think he's good, and put him above Drake, then something is definitely wrong here. Either you're trolling on Drake or you don't pay attention to what he says. 

But yea, I'm not trying to force you to like him. Just was wondering how could people not like him. 'Cause I mean, the last that I checked, the majority of comments in this thread way before was complaining about how rap & hip-hop is not all that great now and it needs better artists to show up (which some of the descriptions fit what Drake is doing now). But it's whatever. Just thought I would share my enjoyment of his talent with everyone else.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 19, 2009)

Soulja Boy reinvented himself. . .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbV6oSkl2e8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks homemade...

In the song, he states that he's been "3 years in the game, and *isn't gonna stop*"


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Sx-dyvIfFM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2009)

Wayne > Drake..... for now. Wayne has out done Drake in their songs together imo except for unstoppable which Drake took. 

When is Lasers coming out?


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 19, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> When is Lasers coming out?


Other than this, you'd think that I came into the wrong thread with all this Drake and Soulja Boy talk.

Lasers should be out in December.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Other than this, you'd think that I came into the wrong thread with all this Drake and Soulja Boy talk.
> 
> Lasers should be out in December.



it would be my fav Christmas present.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 19, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Wayne > Drake..... for now. Wayne has out done Drake in their songs together imo except for unstoppable which Drake took.




Lol nowadays Wayne only goes hard on Drake's shit




> When is Lasers coming out?





Big Boss said:


> Lasers should be out in December.



Can't fucking wait!


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 19, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> If you're going to say that you don't like Wayne or think he's good, and put him above Drake, then something is definitely wrong here. Either you're trolling on Drake or you don't pay attention to what he says.
> 
> But yea, I'm not trying to force you to like him. Just was wondering how could people not like him. 'Cause I mean, the last that I checked, the majority of comments in this thread way before was complaining about how rap & hip-hop is not all that great now and it needs better artists to show up (which some of the descriptions fit what Drake is doing now). But it's whatever. Just thought I would share my enjoyment of his talent with everyone else.



I don't like Wayne or think he's good, but he is above Drake.  I'm not trolling and I do pay attention to what he says.  Wayne at least had some hot punchlines, Drake has nothing so far.  But this is Wayne back in the old old days, don't know how long Drake has ghostwritten for Wayne.

It's totally cool if you like Drake.  Don't get me wrong I like Drakes songs, his songs are really catchy.  I listen to best I've ever had when I'm cruising.  But I don't hold him in the same regards as MF Doom or Mos Def.


----------



## Yosha (Jul 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Soulja Boy reinvented himself. . .
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbV6oSkl2e8[/YOUTUBE]


If I ever saw him in real life, I would more than likely punch him in the mouth.


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Wayne > Drake..... for now. Wayne has out done Drake in their songs together imo except for unstoppable which Drake took.
> 
> When is Lasers coming out?



I just hope that lupE.N.D never sees the light of day


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2009)

Vault said:


> I just hope that lupE.N.D never sees the light of day



I know what ya mean.  

Is Shining down the only released track from Lasers?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DPD0NkU-_Q[/YOUTUBE]

Lupe always murders that mafia/biggie flow shit.


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes it is and i hope it stays like that, hope it dont get leaked.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2009)

Vault said:


> Yes it is and i hope it stays like that, hope it dont get leaked.



Yea, I'm def buying this album as well. I own all his albums, dl all his mixtapes. 

fnf up!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2009)

Anybody ever listen to Ignorant Freestyle by Lupe?  Love that track.



SmackyTheFrog said:


> I don't like Wayne or think he's good, but he is above Drake.  I'm not trolling and I do pay attention to what he says.  Wayne at least had some hot punchlines, Drake has nothing so far.  But this is Wayne back in the old old days, don't know how long Drake has ghostwritten for Wayne.
> 
> It's totally cool if you like Drake.  Don't get me wrong I like Drakes songs, his songs are really catchy.  I listen to best I've ever had when I'm cruising.  But I don't hold him in the same regards as MF Doom or Mos Def.



Wayne in the old old days was shit, and I mean Hot Boys to the Carter.

Wayne in the old days was pretty good though.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Lol nowadays Wayne only goes hard on Drake's shit



lol, he wants to keep Drake in check that's all. xD 

my fav line from stunt with Drake. 

"And if ya bitch in heat she can fuck my dogs" love that line.


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Yea, I'm def buying this album as well. I own all his albums, dl all his mixtapes.
> 
> fnf up!



Me too got all his his albums, didnt download a single mix tape though


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 19, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Anybody ever listen to Ignorant Freestyle by Lupe? Love that track.



Hell yes! "Since I'm, presently on the incline, I feel inclined..." that's how you start off a verse. Sickest line: "Doing it about as fly as a maggot grown up" 



> Wayne in the old old days was shit, and I mean Hot Boys to the Carter.
> 
> Wayne in the old days was pretty good though.




This sums up my opinion




JB the Jedi said:


> lol, he wants to keep Drake in check that's all. xD



Lol yea it's just funny cuz he'd been underwhelming me for a while and then I heard him on some Drake song and I was like "Damn, where has this version of Wayne been?"


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2009)

We're talking about the same Wayne here who tries to find new ways to compare himself to shit, right? Wow guys, wow. I thought rap was more than just punchlines, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Anybody ever listen to Ignorant Freestyle by Lupe?  Love that track.



You mean ignorant shit? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgC_3uRyZo8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 19, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> We're talking about the same Wayne here who tries to find new ways to compare himself to shit, right? Wow guys, wow. I thought rap was more than just punchlines, but I guess I was wrong.



He wasn't always like that 


Vault said:


> You mean ignorant shit?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgC_3uRyZo8[/YOUTUBE]



It goes by both names


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2009)

Well the original song is ignorant shit and i just thought it might be different 

And JB your edit of that song is sick, that Biggie flow is sick, he needs to rap more like that


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2009)

Vault said:


> Well the original song is ignorant shit and i just thought it might be different
> 
> And JB your edit of that song is sick, that Biggie flow is sick, he needs to rap more like that



he actually has 3 tracks altogether with that biggie flow. "Street Stories", "Ooh" & "Knocking At The Door". 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54AbUcF0DPc[/YOUTUBE] 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVXJ70jtKKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 19, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> he actually has 3 tracks altogether with that biggie flow. "Street Stories", "Ooh" & "Knocking At The Door".



Add "Fire" to that list. It was unreleased until recently.


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2009)

Its too short though  i have to play it like 5 times to be certified 

Ooh is a sick track


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Add "Fire" to that list. It was unreleased until recently.



Omg I havn't heard this one yet, gonna go dl right away. 

and from "Glory"

"The Truth...is limitless in it's range
If you, drop a "T" and look at it in reverse It could hurt"

definitely one of the hottest Lupe lines.


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2009)

I think one of the nicest Lupe verses is in Real when he says 

Life... ain't meant to come around twice
Yeah, that's why I gotta get it right
They said I got it honest now I gotta give it LIFE
But sleep on it, that's why God give you night
I mean, I had a dream that, God gave me FLIGHT
Too fly for my own good so, God gave me plight
If I wake up in the mornin now I gotta give 'em SIGHT
Make 'em see, break 'em free, ain't a G, sho' you right


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2009)

my fav part from real as well. 

"Fire" goes hard.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm partial to Carrera Lu and Paris, Tokyo Remix myself.  I Don't Feel So Good gets me every time as well.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 19, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Omg I havn't heard this one yet, gonna go dl right away.
> 
> and from "Glory"
> 
> ...



Yea I fucking love that line and that song as a whole. How he keeps the same rhyme scheme for the whole track is just sick



Vault said:


> I think one of the nicest Lupe verses is in Real when he says
> 
> Life... ain't meant to come around twice
> Yeah, that's why I gotta get it right
> ...



Definitely another one of my faves. I love the musicality of the choruses two when the singer comes in in the background, just sounds so epic. Wish I could find the instrumental though


----------



## azuken (Jul 20, 2009)

I heard this song yesterday and my jaw hit the floor. One of the hardest songs ive heard in a while.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNbfMI-HGSg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 20, 2009)

STACK DAT CHEESE


edit : oh 
I thought we were still talking about Lupe...I was reading the last page.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 21, 2009)

yes let's keep the discussion of the best rapper alive going.


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Jul 21, 2009)

I must say Lupe he is the only rapper or musician for that matter to make me actually cry while listening to He Say, She Say. I mean it was like a scene snatched straight out of my childhood.


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2009)

I somewhat relate to He say she say too


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 21, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Blackthought is underrated, and speaking of Black there's a new single from The Roots.
> The National Center for Public Policy and Higher Education
> 
> Edit:The Roots are covering a Frank Zappa song. This album is a must cop.



I do not know about underrated....but yeah, you do not see playing saying that Blackthought is the best rapper like you hear Eminem, Wayne, West, etc but I think its because he is in a group.  Think that's the only reason not a lot of people talking about him so much because Questlove tries to get his attention too.  Both of them are still really good music artists just hard to share one spotlight with two people.

Then again, I have not really enjoyed The Roots last three albums.  I thought Illadelph Halflife, Things Fall Apart and maybe even Phrenology were the best albums.  I'll probably spin the album out, regardless since they'll have some dope tracks.


----------



## Eki (Jul 21, 2009)

i like all of The Roots shit 

The seed 2.0 is great pek


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

~Dominiacan!Prinz~ said:


> I must say Lupe he is the only rapper or musician for that matter to make me actually cry while listening to He Say, She Say. I mean it was like a scene snatched straight out of my childhood.



I see you listen to Lykke Li, listen to Fred Falke's remix of I'm Good, I'm Gone.


Lupe's Intruder Alert is a really chill track, and he does good work with Sarah Green, Can You Let Me Know is a good track.


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Jul 21, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I see you listen to Lykke Li, listen to Fred Falke's remix of I'm Good, I'm Gone.
> 
> 
> Lupe's Intruder Alert is a really chill track, and he does good work with Sarah Green, Can You Let Me Know is a good track.



Yep just got into her yesterday though I been lookin for more of her but no luck.

Yea and Put You On Game was another ill one. The way he rapped from "The Streets" perspective was chilling, made you really picture a evil being that's been around making getting off on making people do evil deeds.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 21, 2009)

~Dominiacan!Prinz~ said:


> Yep just got into her yesterday though I been lookin for more of her but no luck.
> 
> Yea and Put You On Game was another ill one. The way he rapped from "The Streets" perspective was chilling, made you really picture a evil being that's been around making getting off on making people do evil deeds.



Lol I remember when The Cool came out and I had it on my mp3 player. When that song came on and I was out walking somewhere I would feel like such a badass lol. It's funny how that song just feels so _complete_ even though it's just one long verse. When most rappers do songs like that it just sounds like one long verse, but with Lupe it actually sounds like a _song_.


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2009)

I am the safe haven for the rebel runaway and the resistor
The trusted misleader, The number one defender,
And from a throne of their bones I rule, These fools are my fuel
So I make them Cool, Baptize them in the water out of Scarface pool,
And feed 'em from the table that held Corleone's food,
If you die, tell them that you played my game
I hope your bullet holes become mouths that say my name,
Cause I'm the...........................

Yes that ending is just wow  i was gobsmaked when i first heard that song


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> I am the safe haven for the rebel runaway and the resistor
> The trusted misleader, The number one defender,
> And from a throne of their bones I rule, These fools are my fuel
> So I make them Cool, Baptize them in the water out of Scarface pool,
> ...



Those last two lines especially


----------



## Yosha (Jul 21, 2009)

Lets stop taking about lupe for a little bit, he is good, but this threads dick riding abilities are at the max.


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok lets talk about Nas and Mos Def


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 21, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> Lets stop taking about lupe for a little bit, he is good, but *this threads dick riding abilities are at the max*.



Oh I beg to differ


----------



## Yosha (Jul 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> Ok lets talk about Nas and Mos Def


wow, how ignorant and stupid.


how about we talk about marco polo's new album...oh wait you never heard of him.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm listening to Asher Roth's album at the moment (for the first time); damn, I've been sleeping on the dude. He's got talent and the album is fucking nice!


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> wow, how ignorant and stupid.
> 
> 
> how about we talk about marco polo's new album...oh wait you never heard of him.



Obviously cant take jokes 

Yeah right i havent heard of the dude but no matter what i say you wouldnt believe me because your head is too stuck up your ass, get over yourself.

And no i havent listened to the new album have listened to fort authority though .


----------



## Yosha (Jul 21, 2009)

really? nostalgia is the shit on port authority...you ever listen to torae?


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes Master ace goes in, I write ryhmes and insert them right in your veins. 

No not much havent listen much about him


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 21, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> I'm listening to Asher Roth's album at the moment (for the first time); damn, I've been sleeping on the dude. He's got talent and the album is fucking nice!



i was on the verge of dl it the other day, i'll check it out.

i'm the only one that dick rides Lupe btw. v_v


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 21, 2009)

I listened to the whole album online on Youtube actually. 

Captain Smoker


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 21, 2009)

Jay-Z shuts down rumors about the Chris Brown blocking, The Game and his single with Kanye, Rihanna and himself

~The Haruno Sakura Fanclub~


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 21, 2009)

^ ur set is sooo fuckin epic!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 21, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> ^ ur set is sooo fuckin epic!


Thanks again!!

I think it's probably one of the best sets I've ever had. I plan on keeping it for a good while. I just can't change it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 22, 2009)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I do not know about underrated....but yeah, you do not see playing saying that Blackthought is the best rapper like you hear Eminem, Wayne, West, etc but I think its because he is in a group.  Think that's the only reason not a lot of people talking about him so much because Questlove tries to get his attention too.  Both of them are still really good music artists just hard to share one spotlight with two people.
> 
> Then again, I have not really enjoyed The Roots last three albums.  I thought Illadelph Halflife, Things Fall Apart and maybe even Phrenology were the best albums.  I'll probably spin the album out, regardless since they'll have some dope tracks.



They Nas'd themselves and released their best material early in their career.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 22, 2009)

Pretty much.  Have not really liked Nas' latest works except a few tracks off Street Disciple and God's Son.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2009)

Excellent Lupe set. Yuki still has it, I see 

Also, Doe or Die. Classic shit is classic


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Pretty much.  Have not really liked Nas' latest works except a few tracks off Street Disciple and God's Son.



i agree i only like a couple of his works.


----------



## mow (Jul 23, 2009)

peep this tunage guys


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Pretty much.  Have not really liked Nas' latest works except a few tracks off Street Disciple and God's Son.



Thought i was the only one  I didnt like untitled at all


----------



## Bossman (Jul 23, 2009)

k rappers i'm diggin right now.

Asher Roth-the kid really surprised me
Eminem-who i think is the best rapper alive
Lupe-needs a new album though!
Kanye(sometimes)-i hate heartbreak and 808s
Jay-Z-he's kinda fallin off though
Kid Cudi-still kinda too early to say if he's that good. i've only heard one verse from him
Common-hated that new cd though
Lil Wayne(sometimes)-hate his rock phase and he can sometimes say retarded shit
T.I.-he surprised me too
Mos Def-straight beast
rappers i can't stand

SOULJA BOY- TOTAL GARBAGE
AND ALL THOSE NEW DANCE/RINGTONE RAPPERS
Dourrough is straight garbage too. and most new rappers all they do is dance now.
and I don't like nas at all. or talib kweli. he raps funny. just not my thing.


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm fellin a few tracks off that new Fab but the most part it's a album full of singles. Only One track from Twista album the rest of it was pure trash. Still ain't got around to getting the relapse it just seemed like more of encore.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 23, 2009)

I love Nas! I don't see how u guys don't really like his post-Illmatic stuff. He's very consistent imo.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 23, 2009)

Few hip-hop artists actually get better as their career progresses. Nas' recent albums are nowhere near as good as Illmatic, Stillmatic etc. but they're still pretty good.


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2009)

Im not feeling them 

Untitled being the main one it just felt like something i have heard before from him and it wasnt done as well.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 24, 2009)

The Lost Tapes was brilliant!


----------



## Kizaru (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone listen to the new Jay-Z single yet?

The Second Artbook

Kind of disappointing, but it's a single so I'm expecting better things from the album.


----------



## PurpleHaze (Jul 24, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Few hip-hop artists actually get better as their career progresses. Nas' recent albums are nowhere near as good as Illmatic, Stillmatic etc. but they're still pretty good.



And they're still better than most the crap put out today.

And Jay-z is just a dissapointment now, im still a fan and waiting for Blueprint 3 but he just aint as good now, Loved D.O.A though - that needed to be adressed, i think Jay did a good job on it


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_h0rS6LP1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone heard Pitbull's new song? "I know you want me"

this?

It's excellent.


----------



## Eki (Jul 24, 2009)

rakim is alright, not very fond of him


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2009)

I love that song, i like the video too


----------



## PurpleHaze (Jul 24, 2009)

Ahh i cant wait for Rakims album to drop


----------



## jkingler (Jul 24, 2009)

I also look forward to Rakim's new one. His flow's so meticulous. I wish I could write with that kind of cadence without having to really work at it.


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2009)

Actually Rakim in his early days worked hard for that flow and the way he places his words.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 24, 2009)

I didn't say he didn't. I just wish I could get those same benefits without putting in such effort.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 25, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> I realized I need a bit more rap in my library, I only like three rappers so far: Eminem (only God I might actually believe in), cLOUDDEAD, and Flobots.



Try oldschool Cage(Movies for the Blind era), Fabolous, Joe Buddens, Lupe Fiasco, Atmosphere, Immortal Technique, The Roots, El-P, and Joel Ortiz.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 25, 2009)

Asher Roth's got a nice chill album.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 25, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Asher Roth's got a nice chill album.


I like that "Be By Myself" song.


----------



## kayos (Jul 25, 2009)

jkingler said:


> I also look forward to Rakim's new one. His flow's so meticulous. I wish I could write with that kind of cadence without having to really work at it.


I dont think most people realise how complex his flow actually is. I dont even know where to start explaining it. People know he is skilled but its kinda like Canibus. Most people sleep on him.

I'll be keeping an eye out for this too. Didnt even know it was coming... lol


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 25, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> I'm really liking Lupe Fiasco, just one question, what's the song from The Cool, where he says "and the devil is two tons too"? I like that line, a lot.



Superstar **


----------



## PurpleHaze (Jul 25, 2009)

Lupe fiasco - Lasers
Everyone is just gonna die when it dropss
Ahh excited !


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 25, 2009)

HOTTEST SHIT I HAVE HEARD IN A MINUTE!


----------



## Killa Cam (Jul 25, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Anyone listen to the new Jay-Z single yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of disappointing, but it's a single so I'm expecting better things from the album.



Kanye killed Jay on his on track. Even Rihanna killed Jay. This is weak shit. I hope his album ain't filled with more bullshit.


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Jul 25, 2009)

Pause.

Any RN memebers in here?


----------



## PurpleHaze (Jul 25, 2009)

Killa Cam said:


> Kanye killed Jay on his on track. Even Rihanna killed Jay. This is weak shit. I hope his album ain't filled with more bullshit.



Yeh lol, Jay is getting old now, way past his prime
But still, legend in the game. Im still gonna get Blueprint3


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2009)

I missed the Rakim talk


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 26, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> What are the (current) greatest rap albums??



You talking about greatest albums of all time as of now?

Or, Greatest albums that have come out recently?


----------



## Killa Cam (Jul 26, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> What are the (current) greatest rap albums??


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 26, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I missed the Rakim talk



Yeah, more people gotta spin *The 18th Letter* by Rakim.  Love the beat for _Stay Awhile_ so fucking banging.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 26, 2009)

Not liking the new Rakim song.  It's a damn shame considering he murdered KRS-One, Nas, and Kanye on the classic song that came out not too long ago.


I still look forward to the 7th seal though.


----------



## PurpleHaze (Jul 26, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Not liking the new Rakim song.  It's a damn shame considering he murdered KRS-One, Nas, and Kanye on the classic song that came out not too long ago.
> 
> 
> I still look forward to the 7th seal though.



Anything Rakim = Buy


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone listen to Loso's way yet? If so how is it, should i bother or not.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2009)

Vault said:


> Anyone listen to Loso's way yet? If so how is it, should i bother or not.



You should bother.


----------



## PurpleHaze (Jul 27, 2009)

Vault said:


> Anyone listen to Loso's way yet? If so how is it, should i bother or not.



Its abit Rnb-ish but still Fab does his thing


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2009)

That RnB thing is what has been putting me off but now i know its still on point im gonna get it. Shame on me for sleeping on him thinking he might have lost it


----------



## PurpleHaze (Jul 27, 2009)

Vault said:


> That RnB thing is what has been putting me off but now i know its still on point im gonna get it. Shame on me for sleeping on him thinking he might have lost it



Its normal, i thought Jadakiss was gonna be a industry bitch and water his whole album down to complete weakness, but i was wrong


----------



## Vault (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah Last Kiss was awesome


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 29, 2009)

Last Kiss was a good album. 

Anyways, I'm on some Clipse and Pharrell shit right now; "I'm Good". Love that track.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 29, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> Last Kiss was a good album.
> 
> Anyways, I'm on some Clipse and Pharrell shit right now; "I'm Good". Love that track.



You my good sir have just taken a major W in life. Enjoy it.


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

i havn't bought a CD in daaaaays. The lost CD(s) i bought were Dilated Peoples, Common and Jay Z's kingdom come


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Jul 30, 2009)

anyone seen this yet?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsPaYZ26Cw0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 30, 2009)

PurpleHaze said:


> Its normal, i thought Jadakiss was gonna be a industry bitch and water his whole album down to complete weakness, but i was wrong



Intro/Pain and Torture is awesome. It really shows how great Jada is, lyriclly. However, Who's real wit Swizz Beats is absolutely terrible.


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Jul 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]mp1Q6nYoI80[/YOUTUBE]

Slaughter.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2009)

~Dominiacan!Prinz~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]mp1Q6nYoI80[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Slaughter.


*
"Enough dirt on you to murder you, this is what the fuck I do/
Maria it ever occurs to you that I Still have pictures? However you prefer to do/
and that goes for Nick Cannon Too, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Think I'm Scared of you?/
You gonna Ruin My Career You better get one 
Like I'ma sit here and fight with you over some Psycho bitch cunt/" 
*
Lmao to funny.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 30, 2009)

Thats Em showing mercy.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 30, 2009)

To be fair, she never had a chance. Still, I was rolling. Good shit, Em. Welcome back to making good diss tracks; I missed that.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 30, 2009)

Ha. Em went the fuck in. Sure it's a Mariah diss but it was fuckin nice. Two thumbs up.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 31, 2009)

I think One Be Low might be better than Lupe


----------



## delirium (Jul 31, 2009)

oh shit thanks for reminding me. I've been wanting to break s.o.n.o.g.r.a.m. out for old times.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 31, 2009)

> I think One Be Low might be better than Lupe


You think? In my mind, it's a certainty.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 31, 2009)

^ woah then i gotta hear that guy. 


OMG! Eminem! no fucking mercy.


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Intro/Pain and Torture is awesome. It really shows how great Jada is, lyriclly. However, Who's real wit Swizz Beats is absolutely terrible.



Yeah Pain and torture is a lyrical slaughter. One of my best intros to a album. 

Loool Em


----------



## kumabear (Jul 31, 2009)

Slaughterhouse leaked.

Shit is nice.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 31, 2009)

jkingler said:


> You think? In my mind, it's a certainty.


Co-sign.

Since when has the Lupe = lyrical mastermindgeniusmessiah shit start? Just wondering, cause I loved Food and Liquor but I wouldn't hold him in such high regards.


----------



## delirium (Jul 31, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Co-sign.
> 
> Since when has the Lupe = lyrical mastermindgeniusmessiah shit start? Just wondering, cause I loved Food and Liquor but I wouldn't hold him in such high regards.



god damn i've missed you around here

--

has s.o.n.o.g.r.a.m. been pimped?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 31, 2009)

Lol, I don't know. I just chill at the gaming section...*shrug*
I'm in search for new shit to listen too.

Platinum Pied Pipers! You mofos need to get on that. I know you'd like them, Del (if you haven't checked them out yet).

Oh, I saw Q-tip at Central park 2 weeks ago FOR FREEEEEEEEEE! I was so hyped.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 31, 2009)

kumabear said:


> Slaughterhouse leaked.
> 
> Shit is nice.



If you get it, please pimp it.  My friends have been constantly talking about it being the top album of the year and shit.

Has anyone heard of Reef the Lost Cauze?  Listened to a few tracks on the The Vicious Cycle album and he seemed pretty dope.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 31, 2009)

Hokage Naruto said:


> If you get it, please pimp it.  My friends have been constantly talking about it being the top album of the year and shit.
> 
> Has anyone heard of Reef the Lost Cauze?  Listened to a few tracks on the The Vicious Cycle album and he seemed pretty dope.



indyace

too lazy to pimp so yarrr


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 1, 2009)

*Baatin from Slum Village Dies at Age 35*



> Titus (Baatin) Glover, the Detroit rapper who co-founded the much-acclaimed Slum Village, has died.
> 
> Many details remain unknown at this point, said Hex, the group’s road manager.
> 
> ...



RIP


----------



## beads (Aug 2, 2009)

Eminem destroyed...


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow, Baatin is gone? See that's one of the few Hip-Hop deaths that will actually effect me. I really really appreciated what he added to SV. He had that really unique voice and flow that was just perfect along side Jay Dee and T3.

His Verse on "Untitled/Fantastic" Is 1 of my favorite of all time.

*Spoiler*: __ 



uh, one of the musical priest we form the lyrical voltron,
Hippocrates get stepped upon, in the combat,
don't you come back until you waxed your song.
Your served at your war phat.
Your up against the lord of the first high priest, Melchizedek,
don't shoot till you see this, just sit back breeeeeath,
i got more where this comes from-from.
Jay-Dee, thee original drum master,
you will never hit the best.
Fast or slow? It doesn't matter though T-3 times emcees callin the lap.
Ba-tian is the one whose in the tree of life,
hold tight, don't ever give up in the fight
grace can only come into the sight.
Soul power it ignites like the sun
SV dominates the industry for fun.
(Fun [fun] Fun [fun] Fun [fun] Fun) 



R.I.P Now I have to blast Fantastic v.1 and 2 even more than I usually do....


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2009)

Detroit is starting to look like a much worse place than pre-Recession


----------



## Danchou (Aug 2, 2009)

Detox, Madvillainy 2, OB4CL2. Why do the best things keep getting pushed back?! 



Undercovermc said:


> *Baatin from Slum Village Dies at Age 35*
> 
> 
> 
> RIP


This is a shame. Slum Village was awesome.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 2, 2009)

Detox? please....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 2, 2009)

Detox keeps being pushed back. I really don't think it'll ever be coming out if you want to be honest lol


----------



## Happy Cow (Aug 2, 2009)

I've been feelin' Tech N9ne lately.

will naruto end after shippuden?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 2, 2009)

~Dominiacan!Prinz~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]mp1Q6nYoI80[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Slaughter.





Just. As. Planned.

Shit is wonderful son.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 3, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> You my good sir have just taken a major W in life. Enjoy it.



What does that even mean? Anyways, it's a good ass song. Stop hating.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 3, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> What does that even mean? Anyways, it's a good ass song. Stop hating.



If an L is a Loss, I'm sure a W is a win. He was agreeing with you lol.



Biscuits said:


> Co-sign.
> 
> Since when has the Lupe = lyrical mastermindgeniusmessiah shit start? Just wondering, cause I loved Food and Liquor but I wouldn't hold him in such high regards.



He's more lyrical on his mixtapes. While lyrics are the most important aspect of an emcee, it's not the be-all-end-all. Some rappers have good lyrics, but their flow etc. is garbage and that makes it weak overall, in my opinion. I think Lupe has the best balance out of any rapper right now.


----------



## αce (Aug 3, 2009)

Thread title is a contradiction.


Just kidding.

Anyone here listen to Nas? Not the washed up one now, but back from the 90's, when rap was actually good.


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 3, 2009)

Taka Sasuke said:


> Thread title is a contradiction.
> 
> 
> Just kidding.
> ...



Just last week,I got the albums Illmatic and The Lost Tapes.I was blown away,from his lyricism and storytelling and such.Plus,the beats were just dope on those two albums.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 3, 2009)

Nas needs a revival. He was so great back in the earlier days. I hope his next album returns back to his previous form. 


*Spoiler*: _Random mashup_ 



Came upon this just a while ago. Tekken 2's darkest theme mashed with Ready to Die's darkest theme. It's crazy how well these two go together


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Aug 3, 2009)

Fiasco said:


> Just last week,I got the albums Illmatic and The Lost Tapes.I was blown away,from his lyricism and storytelling and such.Plus,the beats were just dope on those two albums.




You should check out Black Sheep - A Wolf in Sheep's Clothing 

one of the best from that era of hip hop IMO


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Aug 3, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Nas needs a revival. He was so great back in the earlier days. I hope his next album returns back to his previous form.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Random mashup_
> ...


----------



## LoboFTW (Aug 3, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> If an L is a Loss, I'm sure a W is a win. He was agreeing with you lol.
> 
> 
> 
> He's more lyrical on his mixtapes. While lyrics are the most important aspect of an emcee, it's not the be-all-end-all. Some rappers have good lyrics, but their flow etc. is garbage and that makes it weak overall, in my opinion. I think Lupe has the best balance out of any rapper right now.



sleeping on Immortal technique methinks.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 3, 2009)

LoboFTW said:


> sleeping on Immortal technique methinks.


Nope, I like Immo Tech's lyrics... his flow, not so much. Are you saying he the best lyricist, though?


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 3, 2009)

When I think of Lyrical content + Flow. I think of Gift Of Gab, Black Thought, Mos Def, Ghostface, DOOM and a few others. Lupe just isn't on my radar. 
It's probably just cause The Cool just left a bad taste in my mouth (ears).


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 3, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> When I think of Lyrical content + Flow. I think of Gift Of Gab, Black Thought, Mos Def, Ghostface, DOOM and a few others. Lupe just isn't on my radar.
> It's probably just cause The Cool just left a bad taste in my mouth (ears).



They're all great rappers. About Lupe; to each his own.


----------



## beads (Aug 3, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Nas needs a revival. He was so great back in the earlier days. I hope his next album returns back to his previous form.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Random mashup_
> ...


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 3, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Nope, I like Immo Tech's lyrics... his flow, not so much. Are you saying he the best lyricist, though?



Since this is the "Intellegent rap" thread, i say Immortal Tech deffinatly has a place, since most his shit is got to do with politcal business


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 3, 2009)

PurpleHaze said:


> Since this is the "Intellegent rap" thread, i say Immortal Tech deffinatly has a place, since most his shit is got to do with politcal business



Who said he doesn't have a place? I'm just stating my opinion. Immo Tech is a good rapper.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 3, 2009)

If you all haven't seen already through Undercovermc's avy here's the official cover for Blueprint 3

As of right now here's the Blueprint 3 official track list. 
*
1. What We Talking About *_(Produced by Kanye West)_
*2. D.O.A. *_(Produced by No I.D.)_
*3. Weigh Me Down (Feat. Kid Cudi)* _(Produced by Kanye West)_
*4. Unforgiven *_(Produced by Kanye West, Co-produced by MGMT)_*
5. Run This Town (Feat. Rihanna & Kanye West) *_(Produced by Kanye West)_*
6. Empire State Of Mind (Feat. Nas)*_ (Produced by Kanye West & No I.D.)_*
7. When It Comes To This *_(Produced by Timbaland)_
*8. Always (Feat. Drake)* _(Produced by Kanye West)_
*9. Scenes From The Past* _(Produced by No I.D., Co-produced by Kanye West)_*
10. Everyday A Star Is Born (Feat. Mr. Hudson)* _(Produced by Kanye West)_*
11. Already Home *_(Produced by Kanye West)_
*12. Forever Young (Feat. Mr. Hudson)*_ (Produced by Kanye West)_*
13. Thank You *_(Produced by No I.D.)_*
14. Sound Of The 70s (Produced by Kanye West)* _(Bonus Track)_*
15. We Made History (Produced by Kanye West)* _(Bonus Track)_

I know 8 of those songs were confirmed before this. 13 of them total fit the guest artists and others Jay said he was working with. It's the official track listing but as always it could change in the future. 

I think it won't disappoint.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 3, 2009)

Jay's trying to appeal to the younger mainstream hip-hop audience by putting Drake and Kid Cudi on the album.. but why put them on BP3? He should have gone with J. Cole who he recently signed. I don't see this album being anywhere near the first two BP albums (not saying it will be bad). He did say in a recent interview that the tracklist is always changing, so I hope to see some better cameos, or at least less cameos.

*Nas featuring on Jay's album is now to be considered a given. xD


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 3, 2009)

No Just blaze fire on this album. Damn . . .


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2009)

I would've wished Method Man was featured but...

What's wrong with Drake and Kid Cudi?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 3, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Jay's trying to appeal to the younger mainstream hip-hop audience by putting Drake and Kid Cudi on the album.. but why put them on BP3? He should have gone with J. Cole who he recently signed. I don't see this album being anywhere near the first two BP albums (not saying it will be bad). He did say in a recent interview that the tracklist is always changing, so I hope to see some better cameos, or at least less cameos.
> 
> *Nas featuring on Jay's album is now to be considered a given. xD


He said in one interview that his album was his blueprint. With BP1 it was used with sounds he listened to as a kid, soul samples, records his parents listened to when he was younger. With BP2 he used sounds and a presences based around that time period when it was made. Sounds that were influencing him like Lenny Kravitz. With BP3 he said it's based around his own unique sounds. Not coming from the music he used to listen to or the sounds of that time but what he likes and what's Jay-Z. Not only that but he said this too. It's his record where he becomes an icon similar to the ones he grew up and listened to like with like Sinatra, Kravitz and ect. _

"This 'Blueprint,' I liken it to a new classic, simply because we-Usher, Justin Timberlake, Beyoncé, myself-are becoming the people that we looked up to musically growing up, like Marvin Gaye and Frank Sinatra."_

Going by that he wants it to be his personification of his own style, music, basically everything that's Jay-Z. 

J-Cole would have been ok for it but I guess he didn't want him on it I guess. I don't know. I know he likes Drake, Cudi and Hudson so he decided to throw them on there. Personally I'll say that this will be better than Blueprint 2 and possibly, possibly 1 but I'm not sure. It depends how it turns out. He's never worked on an album for this long. He did say he finished the project in November, then held it back as he negotiated with Def Jam. 
_
"The time gave me a chance to step back, touch it, step back, touch it, rework it. Then I had to keep motivating myself because of the current state of music. My album is a single album, but it's part of a collective-the collectiveness of hip-hop," he says._

Jay did say that his favorite song on the album is Empire State of mind. Now we find out that Nas is in it so it fits perfectly. I always love those 2 working together. It's like Goku and Vegeta or Naruto and Sasuke or something. 

EDIT: I'm also surprised to see no Just Blaze. I think that'll be added onto it. Weird.


----------



## kumabear (Aug 3, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I would've wished Method Man was featured but...
> 
> What's wrong with Drake and Kid Cudi?



lolrandom. when has meth ever been on a jigga album?

album's shaping up to be ass btw. both singles are ass. cover is ass. ass.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 3, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I would've wished Method Man was featured but...
> 
> What's wrong with Drake and Kid Cudi?



Nothing, but putting them on the album seems like an attempt to appeal to an iaudience that doesn't really care about Jay's music anymore. I hope the overall sound of the album doesn't emulate something Drake and Cudi would put out.

@Kyuubi Naruto

Yeah, I heard him say something along those lines when he was on Tim Westood and DJ Semtex's show.



kumabear said:


> lolrandom. when has meth ever been on a jigga album?
> 
> album's shaping up to be ass btw. both singles are ass. cover is ass. ass.



I thought _Crack a Bottle_ and _We Made You_ were ass, but I like Relapse. I won't judge BP3 yet. I like the album cover, it's a lot better than the close-up mixtape-esque covers that so many albums have these days. For those of you that don't know, the three lines are from the I Ching (not sure if he meant that intentionally). That particular trigram represents Heaven.

Like so?


----------



## kumabear (Aug 3, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Nothing, but putting them on the album seems like an attempt to appeal to an iaudience that doesn't really care about Jay's music anymore. I hope the overall sound of the album doesn't emulate something Drake and Cudi would put out.
> 
> @Kyuubi Naruto
> 
> ...



At least Eminem flowed and sounded to a certain degree like he was back to form on those 2 songs. Jigga's current lazy flow is making me want to rip a camel's head off.

Also.



+



=


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 4, 2009)

kumabear said:


> lolrandom. when has meth ever been on a jigga album?
> 
> album's shaping up to be ass btw. both singles are ass. cover is ass. ass.



Singles are meant to be... since they are the songs that are meant to me more mass appeal
Hopefully Jay will pull some magic and just drop it reasonable doubt style
But i highly doubt


----------



## kumabear (Aug 4, 2009)

PurpleHaze said:


> Singles are meant to be... since they are the songs that are meant to me more mass appeal
> Hopefully Jay will pull some magic and just drop it reasonable doubt style
> But i highly doubt



No, singles are not meant to be ass. lmfao. Meth&red had dope singles. And if Jay has Ye and Rihanna on a single he doesn't even have to worry about anything trivial to the populace like subject matter since he's gonna go to Hot 100 anyways. Jay's just being a lazy fuck with his rhymes.


----------



## beads (Aug 4, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> If you all haven't seen already through Undercovermc's avy here's the official cover for Blueprint 3
> 
> As of right now here's the Blueprint 3 official track list.
> *
> ...


3-6 look absolutely incredible.


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 4, 2009)

kumabear said:


> No, singles are not meant to be ass. lmfao. Meth&red had dope singles. And if Jay has Ye and Rihanna on a single he doesn't even have to worry about anything trivial to the populace like subject matter since he's gonna go to Hot 100 anyways. Jay's just being a lazy fuck with his rhymes.



No i wasnt saying they are meant to be completly shit, i was saying that as a single it has to appeal to mass audience since they are the main way of advertising the album, and for the artist getting sales in the main aim.
And yes, Meth and Red did have dope singles, actually the whole album was just dope, But singles like theirs only appealed to the hip-hop audience


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 4, 2009)

What happened to Jockin' Jay-Z? Shit's old but it was supposed to be B3.

Also, Slaughterhouse. Is it any good? I never really gave any of them a chance except a little bit of Royce.


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> No Just blaze fire on this album. Damn . . .



Fuck i though the same this as well 

¬___¬ Just should always be on Jay's Shit

edit 

Who here has listened to "I miss my love" by Loso, the song is so deep, story telling at its best.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 4, 2009)

Jay Electronica getting signed? FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 4, 2009)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Also, Slaughterhouse. Is it any good? I never really gave any of them a chance except a little bit of Royce.



Get the album, now! I recommend =]
 
Lmao



Sasori said:


> Jay Electronica getting signed?



Jay Electronica and Mos Def album 
"Mos Def is also set to do a duo album with Jay Electronica titled Simpatico. It will contain nine songs"
:amazed!


----------



## Eki (Aug 4, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Jay Electronica getting signed? FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



whaaaaaaat... I kinda forgot about him since his shit is always so hard to find. But this shall be interesting. The pledge is one of my favorites.

[YOUTUBE]sWc4DG1s53g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 4, 2009)

Another Jay-Z post about the Blueprint 3 album cover





> "These things are like the forgotten pieces in hip-hop," Hov explained. "It's still about music. It's not about radio, making gimmicks — it's still about making music. Those things are piled in the corner. These are the forgotten things about music. It's still about music. It's not about radio, it's not about making gimmicks, it's about music. The three stripes that everybody is asking about is made from the original [number] three. The first three they made on the wall was someone carving. If you look at [the number] 3, all they did was connect lines. The whole thing about this album, how I approached it, is that I wanted to make a new classic to start that all over again — to go back to making classic albums like the ones we grew up listening to."


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 4, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> No Just blaze fire on this album. Damn . . .



**


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 4, 2009)

> "These things are like the forgotten pieces in hip-hop," Hov explained. "It's still about music. It's not about radio, making gimmicks ? it's still about making music. Those things are piled in the corner. These are the forgotten things about music. It's still about music. It's not about radio, it's not about making gimmicks, it's about music. The three stripes that everybody is asking about is made from the original [number] three. The first three they made on the wall was someone carving. If you look at [the number] 3, all they did was connect lines. The whole thing about this album, how I approached it, is that I wanted to make a new classic to start that all over again ? to go back to making classic albums like the ones we grew up listening to."



Sounds Deep, looks like Jays got his head fixed on this, hopefully he will deliver


----------



## Eki (Aug 4, 2009)

Ive always liked Jay's stuff.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 4, 2009)

I have high hopes for Blueprint 3. He's had so much time to work on it and he's actually getting his act straight with it. All that time tweaking and retweaking it, then the fact he wants it to be "his" classic. The album that you think of when you think of Jay-Z. It'll be great.


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 4, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I have high hopes for Blueprint 3. He's had so much time to work on it and he's actually getting his act straight with it. All that time tweaking and retweaking it, then the fact he wants it to be "his" classic. The album that you think of when you think of Jay-Z. It'll be great.



Ahhh all this hype makes me restless, if only it could drop sooner
Ill be going to the stores with this one, It would be a sin to download this


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2009)

Still a skeptical about this


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 5, 2009)

Can't wait for BP3, wanna hear more of Kanyeeezy's production.


----------



## Eki (Aug 5, 2009)

did anyone else hear about kanye saying hew was the new king of pop or somthing like that? I remember readin it in the NF cafe....


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 5, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> did anyone else hear about kanye saying hew was the new king of pop or somthing like that? I remember readin it in the NF cafe....



No it was just a rumor, he clears it up here


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Purchase (Aug 5, 2009)

I've never been skeptical about Jay-Z. I know Blueprints3 will be a success especially with how much time he's taken to rework it. Buying that Album when it comes out.


----------



## Eki (Aug 5, 2009)

Skyzooo
[YOUTUBE]ebNJzG9RGsI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]C4tLKQnYfNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kayos (Aug 5, 2009)

Purchase said:


> I've never been skeptical about Jay-Z. I know Blueprints3 will be a success especially with how much time he's taken to rework it. Buying that Album when it comes out.



hmmm... i hope you are right. but success =/= good, unfortunately.
jay will always shift units. always.
but whether or not he has made a good album remains to be seen. looking at the track list... i cant really tell.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 5, 2009)

BP3 cannot be compared to Kingdom Come. BP3 is a masterpiece in the making.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 5, 2009)

PurpleHaze said:


> Jay Electronica and Mos Def album
> "Mos Def is also set to do a duo album with Jay Electronica titled Simpatico. It will contain nine songs"
> :amazed!


WHAT. Keep me posted pl0x.


----------



## kumabear (Aug 5, 2009)

Sasori said:


> WHAT. Keep me posted pl0x.



don't get your hopes up.

electronica has the work ethic of a rock.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 5, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> Skyzooo
> [YOUTUBE]ebNJzG9RGsI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]C4tLKQnYfNw[/YOUTUBE]



I'm digging dude. I may have to explore some of his work


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 5, 2009)

kumabear said:


> don't get your hopes up.
> 
> electronica has the work ethic of a rock.



Loll, You dont hear much about him either, hes like a ghost


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 6, 2009)

I like that, its different. Video concept was big


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 6, 2009)

delirium said:


> Anyone know where I can watch This is the Life?. Shit put Bone Thugs on blast xD.



The creator of that doesnt deserve a life now


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## LayZ (Aug 7, 2009)

Man I've been bumpin' that Slaughterhouse album. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej90BV_INew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## delirium (Aug 7, 2009)

PurpleHaze said:


> The creator of that doesnt deserve a life now



Well.. actually, they showed that Bone Thugs bite one of Mykah's styles and created their whole steeze/career.

But if that's the kinda shit you respect, more power to you.

IMO, though you don't take people's styles. Originality. That's been the name of the game since day one.


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 7, 2009)

delirium said:


> Well.. actually, they showed that Bone Thugs bite one of Mykah's styles and created their whole steeze/career.
> 
> But if that's the kinda shit you respect, more power to you.
> 
> IMO, though you don't take people's styles. Originality. That's been the name of the game since day one.



The whole "taking of styles" is inevitible, just look at how all of commerical rap is stuck on some fake generic gangster shit. but yes i agree, its good to be original.


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 7, 2009)

The Slaughter house album is pretty good!

What do you guys think of Dj Bless - Black Tar Heroin? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-_jH9NiuFE&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]

I like it alot, real heavy shit!


----------



## Purchase (Aug 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxlNcDkVtiI[/YOUTUBE]

Cracking on Drakes Vid never gets old


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 7, 2009)

Purchase said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxlNcDkVtiI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Cracking on Drakes Vid never gets old



LOL !!
Drake - Worst there ever was


----------



## delirium (Aug 7, 2009)

PurpleHaze said:


> The whole "taking of styles" is inevitible, just look at how all of commerical rap is stuck on some fake generic gangster shit. but yes i agree, its good to be original.



You ever watch the documentary The Show by Russel Simmons? I don't remember if the quote was in the movie itself or if it was in another movie and someone commenting on it but they talked about how in this movie they were following a bunch of artists on tour together. It was B.I.G., Dre, Snoop, Warren G, Run Dmc, Wu-Tang, Slick Rick, Naughty By Nature and Craig Mack. For some reason I'm thinking LL was there too but I don't think so. It's been a minute since I seen it.

Anyway, look at that bill. Not one of them sounds like the other. They might talk about the same stuff but you can distinctly tell each artist apart. 'Cause they all had their own style of rap, their own swag, their own style of production. And that's what I'm talking about. Now listen to Mykah's Mary and then any Bone song. That's carbon copy shit. 

Artists might share similarities but you don't outright jack styles.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 8, 2009)

When did Mykah's first album or song drop???  Because going of their Faces of Death EP they've been using that same style since '91 at the earliest.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2009)

delirium said:


> You ever watch the documentary The Show by Russel Simmons? I don't remember if the quote was in the movie itself or if it was in another movie and someone commenting on it but they talked about how in this movie they were following a bunch of artists on tour together. It was B.I.G., Dre, Snoop, Warren G, Run Dmc, Wu-Tang, Slick Rick, Naughty By Nature and Craig Mack. For some reason I'm thinking LL was there too but I don't think so. It's been a minute since I seen it.
> 
> Anyway, look at that bill. Not one of them sounds like the other. They might talk about the same stuff but you can distinctly tell each artist apart. 'Cause they all had their own style of rap, their own swag, their own style of production. And that's what I'm talking about. Now listen to Mykah's Mary and then any Bone song. That's carbon copy shit.
> 
> Artists might share similarities but you don't outright jack styles.



Golden Age of Hip-Hop cannot be compared anymore  Hip-Hop has split into two things: The Movement and the Moneymaker.  There's nothing wrong with capitalist aspect of it as long as it stays in the clubs and not be brought into serious conversations.  The Movement is gaining political ground and seems to be losing some of the negative attributes it's been criticized of in the past.  Who'd have thought?


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnSdGpCZ2s8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 8, 2009)

^ Thats dope!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDsy2IGiviw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aesop (Aug 8, 2009)

PurpleHaze said:


> The whole "taking of styles" is inevitible, just look at how all of commerical rap is stuck on some fake generic gangster shit. but yes i agree, its good to be original.



lolwat

Commercial rap isn't about anything gangster. It's about girls and money.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF2pgpNBnCY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 8, 2009)

Aesop said:


> lolwat
> 
> Commercial rap isn't about anything gangster. It's about girls and money.



And thats exactly why they all claim to be the biggest thug around isnt it? 
Generic gangsta crap.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 8, 2009)

Aesop said:


> lolwat
> 
> Commercial rap isn't about anything gangster. It's about girls and money.



That's not true. Commercial rappers like 50 Cent, Lil' Wayne, Snoop, The Game are considered (studio) gangster rappers.


----------



## Aesop (Aug 8, 2009)

PurpleHaze said:


> And thats exactly why they all claim to be the biggest thug around isnt it?
> Generic gangsta crap.



Gangsta means more guns etc, IMO. 



Undercovermc said:


> That's not true. Commercial rappers like 50 Cent, Lil' Wayne, Snoop, The Game are considered (studio) gangster rappers.



50 Cent, Snoop, The Game aren't commercial anymore. 

Lil Wayne talks about stealing people's girls or some other shit that you can't understand because all he uses is that shitty auto tune.


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 8, 2009)

anyone seen this? I`ve never heard of Phill Anastasia, but its got Inspetcah Deck and Sean price on it

[YOUTUBE]XJfpx3ERGPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 8, 2009)

It's sad when a Sprite commercial is better than 90% of rap that is out there today

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtMji36lOQM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> That's not true. Commercial rappers like 50 Cent, Lil' Wayne, Snoop, The Game are considered (studio) gangster rappers.



50 Cent and Lil' Wayne have turned more into club artist.  The song Hollywood Divorce sums it all up pretty well.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 8, 2009)

Ahh Hollywood Divorce. Now that's a Wayne verse than gets constant replay with me.


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 9, 2009)

Booda8oo said:


> It's sad when a Sprite commercial is better than 90% of rap that is out there today
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtMji36lOQM[/YOUTUBE]



Kriss Kross!!  They dope 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-K3irNgcaA[/YOUTUBE]

Even though they kids in this, its still better than most shit out today


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 9, 2009)

Charles Hamilton is madd nice yo! I just got on him. The Pink Lavalamp is a classic! 



Nizuma Eiji said:


> Ahh Hollywood Divorce. Now that's a Wayne verse than gets constant replay with me.



Wayne did his thang on that track, Andre still had the best verse tho.


----------



## Honzou (Aug 9, 2009)

Am I the only one excited about the Blueprint 3. 'Ye is doing most of the production so I'm gonna have to buy this one.

Run This Town was pretty good but they could have done without Rihanna's annoying voice.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 9, 2009)

I doubt Kanye's going to be doing as much of the production as the track list states. It's just a rumored track list and chances are it's going to be Kanye, Timbaland, Just Blaze, the Neptunes and No I.D dividing the tracks up. Extreme sources from Timbaland Buzz say that it's not the correct list.


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 9, 2009)

Just having Kanye production would be boring in my opinion, hes good no doubt, But its just better to have diverse production styles.


----------



## Eki (Aug 9, 2009)

meh im bored.... so stare at my most recent tracks, bahaha


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 9, 2009)

Aesop said:


> Gangsta means more guns etc, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't have to be at the top of the charts or the hottest rapper right now to be commercial. _I Get Money, Ayo Technology, Sensual Seduction, Those Gurlz, My Life_ and _Camera Phone_ are all commercial tracks. They all talk about guns and gangbaning too.



Mider T said:


> 50 Cent and Lil' Wayne have turned more into club artist.  The song Hollywood Divorce sums it all up pretty well.


They make clubs songs and gangsta songs. Their mixtapes are full of gangsta rap and they even talk about gang life on their albums. I'm not saying they're real, but their music has a gangsta element.


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Aug 9, 2009)

New Lupe - Fire

ashamed

Using a biggie flow?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 9, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> They make clubs songs and gangsta songs. Their mixtapes are full of gangsta rap and they even talk about gang life on their albums. I'm not saying they're real, but their music has a gangsta element.



Yeah, but gang life isn't their whole life anymore, in essence it wouldn't be "real" of them to have more gangsta songs than moneymaker ones.



~Dominiacan!Prinz~ said:


> New Lupe - Fire
> 
> main
> 
> Using a biggie flow?



lol Super Fiasco Bros.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 9, 2009)

~Dominiacan!Prinz~ said:


> New Lupe - Fire
> 
> our website
> 
> Using a biggie flow?



Thnx, now I can dl it.  

Lupe has always been on that biggie flow, he rips it every time.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 9, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]MN49AVEU5yE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 9, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmyATEHzEDk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 9, 2009)

^^
LOL. New level of wackness.
Pill, just looks like a cheap version of Ace-hood, Sounds wacker than Ace too. 
 !



~Dominiacan!Prinz~ said:


> New Lupe - Fire
> 
> Deidara
> 
> Using a biggie flow?



The tune really is Firee, relaxing. cheerz for the link


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 10, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Wayne did his thang on that track, Andre still had the best verse tho.



Ah no question. I was just staying he came nice on that song. He should spit like that more often.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 10, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmyATEHzEDk[/YOUTUBE]



*sigh*


----------



## Aesop (Aug 10, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> You don't have to be at the top of the charts or the hottest rapper right now to be commercial. _I Get Money, Ayo Technology, Sensual Seduction, Those Gurlz, My Life_ and _Camera Phone_ are all commercial tracks. They all talk about guns and gangbaning too.



Yes, I know, but 50 Cent and The Game make more mixtapes than anything nowadays.


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 10, 2009)

Aesop said:


> Yes, I know, but 50 Cent and The Game make more mixtapes than anything nowadays.



No they dont, not official tapes.


----------



## Aesop (Aug 10, 2009)

I didn't say official.


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 10, 2009)

Aesop said:


> I didn't say official.



Then the mixtape isnt his, its just a DJ with aload of songs by the artist 

-----------
What do you think about
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAJT5E48jn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aesop (Aug 10, 2009)

Haven't most of 50 Cent's songs have been mixtapes and shit and isn't The Game suppose to be making hella mixtapes till his album drops?


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 10, 2009)

Aesop said:


> Haven't most of 50 Cent's songs have been mixtapes and shit and isn't The Game suppose to be making hella mixtapes till his album drops?



I dont really know, the G-Unit radio tapes have been dead for a while, and Normally an artist would release a mixtape before an Album to keep up hype


----------



## Aesop (Aug 10, 2009)

PurpleHaze said:


> I dont really know, the G-Unit radio tapes have been dead for a while, and Normally an artist would release a mixtape before an Album to keep up hype



Which is why he's mostly underground.


----------



## kumabear (Aug 10, 2009)

Aesop said:


> Which is why he's mostly underground.



50 cent underground?

lol you don't even know whatthefuck you talkin about.


----------



## Aesop (Aug 10, 2009)

I heard he has been releasing a lot of mixtapes :/

Never really bothered because after he turned shit I stopped listening to his music completely.


----------



## kumabear (Aug 10, 2009)

Aesop said:


> I heard he has been releasing a lot of mixtapes :/
> 
> Never really bothered because after he turned shit I stopped listening to his music completely.



so what?

mixtapes = underground? my ass. i guess b.o.b., wale, lil wayne, and drake are all underground too.

once again, you don't know what you talmbout.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 10, 2009)

kumabear said:


> so what?
> 
> mixtapes = underground? my ass. i guess b.o.b., wale, lil wayne, and drake are all underground too.
> 
> once again, you don't know what you talmbout.



Well B.O.B and wale are kind of underground, and so was drake until like three months ago.


----------



## kumabear (Aug 10, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Well B.O.B and wale are kind of underground, and so was drake until like three months ago.



Wale got a single with Lady Gaga getting airplay...not underground.

B.o.B. is featured constantly on MTV between shows in those little "live show" segments...not underground.

Drake...not even gonna say it lol.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 10, 2009)

kumabear said:


> Wale got a single with Lady Gaga getting airplay...not underground.
> 
> B.o.B. is featured constantly on MTV between shows in those little "live show" segments...not underground.
> 
> Drake...not even gonna say it lol.



You can get airplay and popup on MTV and still be underground. Three months ago Drake was just soem dude with some mixtapes, there's a chance 2/3 of them will just fade into obscurity in about four months.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2009)

Pretty good read


----------



## kumabear (Aug 10, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> You can get airplay and popup on MTV and still be underground. Three months ago Drake was just soem dude with some mixtapes, there's a chance 2/3 of them will just fade into obscurity in about four months.



no...underground is like Sadistik, Cage, Rhyme Asylum, Vakill, and Torae. If MTV knows who you are and takes time to broadcast you to their oh so lovely teenage white suburban america audience you're not underground.

Drake's got Wayne's backing and has a feature on BP3..he ain't dissapearing. B.o.B. got Jim Jonsin as a mentor figure...same with him. Wale the first big artist from DC and almost got a milli views on youtube...not underground. Link to it on DA


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 10, 2009)

kumabear said:


> no...underground is like Sadistik, Cage, Rhyme Asylum, Vakill, and Torae. If MTV knows who you are and takes time to broadcast you to their oh so lovely teenage white suburban america audience you're not underground.
> 
> Drake's got Wayne's backing and has a feature on BP3..he ain't dissapearing. B.o.B. got Jim Jonsin as a mentor figure...same with him. Wale the first big artist from DC and almost got a milli views on youtube...not underground. Is Itachi really evil or what?



B.O.B. is on Grand Hustle, that's almost as bad as being on Aftermath when it comes to actually dropping an album. Getting a million views on Youtube does not disqualify you from being underground Cage has like half a mil and other underground dudes do a mil occasionally. being on MTV also does not disqualify someone from ebing underground ad underground dudes can make music that's just as radio friendly as guys who 9/10 people actually care about.


----------



## kumabear (Aug 10, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> B.O.B. is on Grand Hustle, that's almost as bad as being on Aftermath when it comes to actually dropping an album. Getting a million views on Youtube does not disqualify you from being underground Cage has like half a mil and other underground dudes do a mil occasionally.



Name underground dude's that have a mil views on youtube. 

B.o.B. is gonna drop...dude has singles going out and has the backing of one of the hottest new producers in the game. Don't get him confused with someone like G.Dep or something lol.

I'm starting to think we have different views on underground though mate.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 10, 2009)

kumabear said:


> Name underground dude's that have a mil views on youtube.
> 
> B.o.B. is gonna drop...dude has singles going out and has the backing of one of the hottest new producers in the game. Don't get him confused with someone like G.Dep or something lol.
> 
> I'm starting to think we have different views on underground though mate.



Atmosphere, Immortal Technique, Aesop Rock and Tech N9NE.

K'naan and MF Doom are kinda close.


----------



## delirium (Aug 10, 2009)

> Name underground dude's that have a mil views on youtube.



Souls Of Mischief


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 10, 2009)

The Cool Kids, Mac Dre, Too Short, probably E-40 and some other dudes from The Bay.


----------



## kumabear (Aug 10, 2009)

delirium said:


> Souls Of Mischief



one hit wonder =/= underground

93 till infinity is a dope ass album though

Tech N9ne ain't underground...white people everywhere love him lol. Neither is Immortal Technique...anyone who has an inkling of hip hop knowledge knows who he is. Atmosphere's kinda...in between. Plenty of people know who they are but some of these people aren't even hip hop listeners. 

Aesop Rock sucks.


----------



## delirium (Aug 10, 2009)

> one hit wonder =/= underground



O_O


















O_O

If it wasn't for Souls of Mischief and the Hieroglyphics crew, we wouldn't have this whole internet shit and the underground scene (when it comes to Hip Hop). They're the epitome of DIY in the Hip Hop community being the first to start their own label and spreading their music through the internet birthing other labels such as Stonesthrow and Def Jux. They've been around since the early 90's and are still making albums and doing shows. They're hardly one hit wonders.


----------



## kumabear (Aug 10, 2009)

delirium said:


> O_O
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no they ain't.

stop trying to act like they "Revolutionized" hip hop by running everything by themselves. South been doing the same thing and still doing it.

And if you mention Souls of Mischief...what people gonna think of? 93 till infinity! one hit wonder ain't a negative term...just means they only have one real single with mainstream recognition.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 10, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Pretty good read


Wow thank you for this. I'm glad I read it and I had no idea this song had the amount of depth in it as it does. I love this. 
Failure has an extreme amount of depth too

Awesome


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, I read that too.
Quick guys, Tgre is doing a show at his college and playing Madvillain!
Listen here.
Holy Shit


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2009)

Well for Shining Down, he had 2 years

But yeah, I would've never guessed Failure, but that's Lupe for you.


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 10, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Well for Shining Down, he had 2 years



The beat was beaut, but his lyrics seems abit weak on that song.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2009)

I dunno, I liked it.  It seemed like a "Alright, let me get back into the habit" type of song.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol Canadian Rappers

The Darkness


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 11, 2009)

Never been a Jay-Z fan but I heard this mash-up and suddenly had the urge to try him out again.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guh06NPgNmQ[/YOUTUBE]

And another good artist you guys should try out --

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7oyog1txJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 11, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wow thank you for this. I'm glad I read it and I had no idea this song had the amount of depth in it as it does. I love this.
> Failure has an extreme amount of depth too
> 
> Awesome



Thnx for the Shining Down breakdown link Mider T, wow. 

I started to break down Failure when I realized just wow much depth it had, with the help of youtube of course. I praised it as Lupe's best lyrically/metaphorically. The track is just mad genius. 

Charles Hamilton is ok, I gave him way too much credit before listening to most of his work.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]eIYTIX4OSRI[/YOUTUBE]

interior crocodile alligator, i drive a chevrolet movie theater


----------



## Eki (Aug 11, 2009)

"pennies from heaven..."

good song none the less


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 12, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Nah, he's just good at it. You can break almost any verse down and make it seem like the artist put a lot of thought in, I've seen peopel do it for Gucci Mane.



How is it even possible to break down Gucci's verse? :amazed That shit is on a basic/primitive level already


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 12, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Nah, he's just good at it. You can break almost any verse down and make it seem like the artist put a lot of thought in, I've seen peopel do it for *Gucci Mane.*



Bullshiiiiiiiiit. Whoever did that must've been smoking some of that Superman Incredible Jesus kush to think a Gucci verse has to be analyzed for shit.


----------



## Vault (Aug 12, 2009)

Breaking down Gucci mane :rofl What !?!?!?!?!


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 12, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4Yc40tnh1k[/YOUTUBE]



> I'll help you translate.
> 
> Early on he explains he's like a star. This is one of the classic Jay-Z esque double entendre. First he says I'm a star, he means he's like a celebrity and should be emulated and that everyone follows his moves. And then he is saying he's also giant gaseous ball of fire emitting light, everything is sucked in by his gravitational pull and circle him like the paparazzi do to the other stars, he is the giver of life and the taker when he supernovas everyone and transcends into another stratosphere which is going to happen in this song. It sets it up nicely as he will give you light...
> 
> ...




Gucci !


----------



## Yosha (Aug 12, 2009)

Hokage Naruto said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7oyog1txJg[/YOUTUBE]


reef is my dude, him and sean p are slept on hard. Vicious cycle was ill as fuck too, I think marco did the beats for it.


----------



## Aesop (Aug 12, 2009)

kumabear said:


> so what?
> 
> mixtapes = underground? my ass. i guess b.o.b., wale, lil wayne, and drake are all underground too.
> 
> once again, you don't know what you talmbout.


Different views apparently.


----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2009)

*Illogic gots that paino sheeeeeet*
[YOUTUBE]CpOt8BQvDPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aesop (Aug 12, 2009)

Gucci's lyrics are very intelligent. They just appear to be simple.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2009)

Asher Roth > Aesop Rock.

See?  I can do it too


----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Asher Roth > Aesop Rock.
> 
> See?  I can do it too



oh em gee, amazing


----------



## delirium (Aug 13, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Asher Roth > Aesop Rock.
> 
> See?  I can do it too



The High Street Orchestra > Asher Roth

I do it better.


----------



## Aesop (Aug 13, 2009)

Kid Kudi > Asher Roth


----------



## Yosha (Aug 13, 2009)

I got a pimp up for the new marco polo ish, hit me up if you want it and are not on the pimp list.


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2009)

I want that new Marco polo


----------



## Eki (Aug 13, 2009)

what is this marco polo pimp up talk??


----------



## Yosha (Aug 13, 2009)

marco polo & torae - double barrel....an ill ass album.


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2009)

Is it better than Port authority? so far its nice


----------



## Yosha (Aug 13, 2009)

shit, thats a tough one because _port authority_ holds a place in my heart and I really feel _double barrel_. So until it grows on me more, Im going to go with _port authority_.


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2009)

This album is still hard no doubt. I think this is going to be close in terms determining which is better.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 13, 2009)

heltah skeltah, classic.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 13, 2009)

So, Chali 2na, Fish Outta Water. I like Jurrassic 5 so I got this. Dunno how many people here like him, but I think it's a solid album. Obviously not a classic but it's a nice listen.

Different to that J5.


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2009)

Listened to Double barrel and i think its on par with port authority


----------



## jkingler (Aug 14, 2009)

Hook it up, Beo.


----------



## mechaBD (Aug 14, 2009)

New slaughterhouse album is fire. Get it now.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2009)

mecca said:


> New slaughterhouse album is fire. Get it now.



Can you pimp it for me?  The reason I waited so long is because I can't find a pack with Fight Klub included.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2009)

Anyone buy that new album by Fabolous?

He was on hot 97 the other today taking questions from listeners. One girl was like, "When you came up with your name, did you have spell check?"


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2009)

_Buy_ music?!  

Where's that comic when you need it?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 15, 2009)

Mider T said:


> _Buy_ music?!
> 
> Where's that comic when you need it?



Part of me wanted to call you on that. But then that copy of Slaughterhouse I just unzipped came to mind.


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 15, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVuJ63KGX-M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGHji3NJtkY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

A cypher I stumbled upon on youtube which a took a liking to and then felt compelled to share with y'all.
And that boy with the glasses reminds me of lupe


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 15, 2009)

Mider T said:


> _Buy_ music?!
> 
> Where's that comic when you need it?



I buy music , if the artist is good enough 


ooooo Kid with the glasses ripped it, big big


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2009)

^Yeah we've seen in it.  I still think he's gonna do Great American Rap Album and L.U.P.End afterward but that's my hopes.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 15, 2009)

Mider T said:


> _Buy_ music?!
> 
> Where's that comic when you need it?


I've been on that vinyl since the beginning.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't think Lupe can retire soon, contractual obligations and all.


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2009)

Wtf all rappers say they are going to retire and then try to surprise everybody by saying Oh yea umm m coming back.


----------



## delirium (Aug 15, 2009)

Fiasco said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVuJ63KGX-M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGHji3NJtkY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> A cypher I stumbled upon on youtube which a took a liking to and then felt compelled to share with y'all.
> And that boy with the glasses reminds me of lupe



Damn. Dude in the glasses ripped that shit. Future is looking good.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2009)

Agreed.  I just wish we had some good ones coming out of quiet markets instead of New York.

Anybody listen to Ghana Force?


----------



## Vault (Aug 15, 2009)

That was sick


----------



## Eki (Aug 16, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Tts3VeVsB-Y[/YOUTUBE]

I felt bad for tech after murs went on cause Murs is all natural free style.


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 16, 2009)

delirium said:


> Damn. Dude in the glasses ripped that shit. Future is looking good.



I haven't had the chance to check it out but here's his Youtube Profile


----------



## Yosha (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah, I was looking at his profile after that cypher and he has some skill on the mic. Reminds me of big L alot...


----------



## Eki (Aug 16, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> Yeah, I was looking at his profile after that cypher and he has some skill on the mic. Reminds me of big L alot...



thats who what i was thinking when i first heard him! Kinda looks like him too w/ out the glasses


----------



## kayos (Aug 16, 2009)

delirium said:


> Damn. Dude in the glasses ripped that shit. Future is looking good.



He was the standout performer. Clearly.
Maybe its just that I am comparing the rest with him but... they seemed mediocre to me *shrug*


----------



## Eki (Aug 16, 2009)

Their young and their voices have yet to fully develop


----------



## kayos (Aug 16, 2009)

lol, hopefully.

they had nice delivery and all but...they were lacking in more important areas, imo.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 16, 2009)

The bespectacled dude was clearly the nicest. 

And I would never wanna drop with Murs in public. He's got way too nice a swag and cadence to match - you can't much help but look mediocre and rehearsed, even when you come as nice as my 9izzle did.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 16, 2009)

That big dude in the flannel has mad flow and his lyrics are not too far off.


----------



## delirium (Aug 16, 2009)

kayos said:


> He was the standout performer. Clearly.
> Maybe its just that I am comparing the rest with him but... they seemed mediocre to me *shrug*



Maturity. Dude sounded like he'd been rhyming from out the womb. Everyone else you can tell they're still young and trying to find their voice.



Masa Def said:


> That big dude in the flannel has mad flow and his lyrics are not too far off.



For sure. He had a lot of presence and swag. Now he just needs to up his style. Too many cats do that style of "rhyme the same word with a different twist each line".


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 16, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> Anybody see this already??
> 
> 
> Abstract
> ...


I'm sorry, but I couldn't hear you over the sound me jizzing my pants.


Mider T said:


> ^Yeah we've seen in it.  I still think he's gonna do Great American Rap Album and L.U.P.End afterward but that's my hopes.


This.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2009)

delirium said:


> Maturity. Dude sounded like he'd been rhyming from out the womb. Everyone else you can tell they're still young and trying to find their voice.



He has experience, his profile says he's 17 and it sounds like he's been rapping for 15 years.  I looked at the video where he's freestyling in the bathroom and his flow is natural.  More than myspace mixtape material.


----------



## Eki (Aug 16, 2009)

Kiiiiiid cuuuuuudiiiii


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]s9u-z_o39W4[/YOUTUBE]

Gucci >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Your favorite rapper:WOW:mj


----------



## delirium (Aug 17, 2009)

But Gucci is my favorite rapper


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 17, 2009)

delirium said:


> But Gucci is my favorite rapper



Then your doing it right


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 17, 2009)

I want Kanye back. The one from his first 3 albums. First 2 albums were classic. Graduation was good too although mainly for the beats and not for the lyrical content, it's not like the others.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I want Kanye back. The one from his first 3 albums



I want Kanye back, the one from his first album


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 17, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> I want Kanye back, the one from his first album



Fucking this. I remeber being in like 9th or 10th grade and having this one Study Hall teacher that I use to always talk with, and me and her would school the other people about how he was the future. Then he started pulling of the miracle of being both a cunt and an asshole, and ever since College Drop-Out I haven't been feeling him. Maybe a sing here and there, but not like I use to,


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 17, 2009)

Kanye's been tearing up his guest apperances recently.

@ Gucci
Yeahhhhhhh


----------



## Cax (Aug 17, 2009)

Aight well, recently, I've been spinning Ras Kass and Vakill alot. I aint listened to them in a while so, it's been 'refreshing'. Now I'm wonderin, any of you fellas know other rappers like either of the two? They both have a unique style you can liken to eachother, that's for sure.


----------



## kayos (Aug 17, 2009)

Cax said:


> Aight well, recently, I've been spinning Ras Kass and Vakill alot. I aint listened to them in a while so, it's been 'refreshing'. Now I'm wonderin, any of you fellas know other rappers like either of the two? They both have a unique style you can liken to eachother, that's for sure.



Soul On Ice was the first proper hip hop album I owned (after the Hammer/Fresh Prince days)

Look up the HRSMN project.


----------



## Cax (Aug 17, 2009)

Soul on Ice is brilliant. I'm willing to say that Vakill and Ras Kass are in my top five 'smartest/wittiest' MCs.


----------



## mow (Aug 17, 2009)

fuck all of you, you kanye cockmunchers. dude's entire career is the release of half assed shit and he single handedly transformed common sense into common trash. Fuck kanye


----------



## Yosha (Aug 17, 2009)

Nah college dropout was my shit in 7th/8th grade, slow jamz was the best song on the album hands down for me. I cannot explain to you in words how great kanye is on the beats, no too lyrical but that does not mean it is not hip hop.


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 17, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> Nah college dropout was my shit in 7th/8th grade, slow jamz was the best song on the album hands down for me. I cannot explain to you in words how great kanye is on the beats, no too lyrical but that does not mean it is not hip hop.



I was on that track for half a year straight and constantly so.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 17, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> I want Kanye back, the one from his first album


Thats how I've always felt. 

Now this is AMAZINGLY funny. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcVEDCqKNz0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Aug 17, 2009)

Gucci hahahahahahaha 

And i dont rate Kanye that much his alright at best.


----------



## Killa Cam (Aug 17, 2009)

GOAT cover.



mow said:


> fuck all of you, you kanye cockmunchers. dude's entire career is the release of half assed shit and he single handedly transformed common sense into common trash. Fuck kanye


Tell em why u mad.


----------



## Vault (Aug 17, 2009)

Only Built 4 Cuban Linx that reminds me i have the cash saved up for that album already


----------



## Eki (Aug 17, 2009)

I need to get a better computer to get more music


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 17, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> Nah college dropout was my shit in 7th/8th grade, *Spaceship *was the best song on the album hands down for me. I cannot explain to you in words how great kanye is on the beats, no too lyrical but that does not mean it is not hip hop.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 17, 2009)

I love Kanye's beats. Say what you what about his rapping but his beats are epic IMO. 

Blueprint 3 news


			
				No I.D. said:
			
		

> “From a beat perspective it's closer back to The Black album level from Jay- Z but a little more Blueprintish in a sense of it having a little more Jay-Z soul which you come to expect. But then Timb had some stuff on there, Swizz was on there. It's a really solid Jay-Z album to me and I think that musically its gonna deliver, point blank period.”





			
				No I.D. said:
			
		

> “I'm on about 6 tracks and the original concept for the album came when me and Kanye were in New Orleans last summer. He was like why don't you come and work on this Jay album with me and we can do a couple of tracks. And we never really did stuff like that before so I was like O.K. And our synergy was so good off the top that I told him, “Hey man, I don't have an ego. Let's do like Dre and Mel-Man would do and let's do the whole album” which eventually lead to us working on 808s & Heartbreak together. First it was just gone be me and him doing it and then over time with Kanye touring and all that, other people got involved with the album. So we got 7 or 8 on there and I'm on like 6 of them and one was me all by myself which was “D.O.A. (Death Of Auto-Tune.)”


Link

So the beats for Blueprint 3 will be a mix of The Black Album and The Blueprint. That's exactly what I was hoping for. 

Also going by what No I.D. towards the production of the album that rules out that fake track list being thrown around since Swizz isn't on there.


----------



## Vault (Aug 17, 2009)

Black album beats were on point


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2009)

Vault said:


> Only Built 4 Cuban Linx that reminds me i have the cash saved up for that album already



One of the greatest albums of all time, plus the sequel comes out this year.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 17, 2009)

Just Blaze def needs to be featured heavily on BP3. December 4th will forever be classic IMO, & he's just an overall beast behind the boards.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 18, 2009)

Killa Cam said:


> GOAT cover.


 Bad ass cover. Top notch.



Vault said:


> Only Built 4 Cuban Linx that reminds me i have the cash saved up for that album already



One of my all time favorite albums.  I kept Verbal Intercourse on repeat constantly growing up.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2009)

Guillotine (Swordz) for me.  But nothing beats Nas' verse on Verbal Intercourse.


----------



## Tash (Aug 18, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> Wtf all rappers say they are going to retire and then try to surprise everybody by saying Oh yea umm m coming back.



If you've heard the stuff he's said about making new albums it's pretty obviously not his own choice.


----------



## Tash (Aug 18, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I love Kanye's beats. Say what you what about his rapping but his beats are epic IMO.



Yea really.

If you go into a Kanye West album expecting to hear great emceeing of course you'll be let down.

It's like criticizing a porno for having bad acting or something.

Any Kanye West album with great production thick enough for me to tune him out is a good Kanye West album.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 18, 2009)

kanye is not about lyrics, he is more about the sound/beat.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2009)

Well I mean he does know his roots, he started off as a Producer.  He tried his hand at rapping and exceeding expectations, then he got a big head.  It's easy to see from his point of view.


----------



## Cax (Aug 18, 2009)

Cax said:


> Soul on Ice is brilliant. I'm willing to say that Vakill and Ras Kass are in my top five 'smartest/wittiest' MCs.



C'mon, you lot.



Killa Cam said:


> GOAT cover.
> 
> 
> Tell em why u mad.



That's the shit.


----------



## mow (Aug 18, 2009)

*Beats, Rhymes & Life

Tracklist*

Hueston Independent Spit District - A District Story
Shad - I Don't Like To
Substantial - Let It Go
C.R.A.C Knuckles - Love Don't
Common Market - Red Leaves
Raashan Ahmad - If I
Brother Ali - Take Me Home 
Hueston Independent Spit District - Only A Fool
DL Incognito - Salad
Cyne - Automaton
Diverse - Leaving


----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Aug 18, 2009)

I live Hip-Hop, Shit I'm in the process of starting an indi label...Hip-Hop is my future and i love it to the point of where i will make love to it.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Aug 18, 2009)

Hmm,I've been on this board a few months and never knew there were so many Hip Hop heads here  

Anybody checking for Cormega's Born & Raised?



Koolaidbtnh said:


> I live Hip-Hop, Shit I'm in the process of starting an indi label...Hip-Hop is my future and i love it to the point of where i will make love to it.


Cute.Since you're in the process of 'starting an indi label' you might also want to look into a touring company.Thats where the money is these days


----------



## Vault (Aug 18, 2009)

sharpie said:


> Bad ass cover. Top notch.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my all time favorite albums.  I kept Verbal Intercourse on repeat constantly growing up.



Actually thats my fav hip hop album of all time, Verbal intercourse is sick i know especially Nas' verse 

My fav has to be Wu-Gambinos though. North star (Jewels) be a close second


----------



## sharpie (Aug 18, 2009)

Vault said:


> Actually thats my fav hip hop album of all time, Verbal intercourse is sick i know especially Nas' verse
> 
> My fav has to be Wu-Gambinos though. North star (Jewels) be a close second


Yeah, Nas' verse was hot shit.  Great intro.  I gotta find the 'It was written' album, was looking for it before I went to philly to play in the car, can't find it to save my life..

I liked Ghostface's verse too: "_And what the fuck is you lookin at?!!?_"


----------



## Yosha (Aug 18, 2009)

This track did not get alot of love from rae, but I always thought it was ill.


----------



## Vault (Aug 18, 2009)

Me too i think its better than Jay's


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 18, 2009)

Dope tune, thought i would share 

Termanology - I See Dead People
 this.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 18, 2009)

Term is good and that track is a banger, but I get tired of his voice after awhile.


			
				vault said:
			
		

> Me too i think its better than Jay's


For sure, not feeling jay's.

I don't know if you guys have heard of skyzoo, I know most people in here like nerd rap (as myself do I sometimes), but this dude is the hottest thing out of brooklyn right now. His new album drops next month so make sure you put it on your download list.


----------



## Vault (Aug 18, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> Term is good and that track is a banger, but I get tired of his voice after awhile.
> 
> For sure, not feeling jay's.
> 
> I don't know if you guys have heard of skyzoo, I know most people in here like nerd rap (as myself do I sometimes), but this dude is the hottest thing out of brooklyn right now. His new album drops next month so make sure you put it on your download list.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2009)

I never did understand why Skyzoo doesn't get more recognition, even underground.  I thought The Greastest Flow on Earth was one of the best mixtapes of 05. 



sharpie said:


> Yeah, Nas' verse was hot shit.  Great intro.  I gotta find the 'It was written' album, was looking for it before I went to philly to play in the car, can't find it to save my life..
> 
> I liked Ghostface's verse too: "_And what the fuck is you lookin at?!!?_"



Whenever I listen to "Spray Paint & Ink Pens" it always reminds me of that.


----------



## Cax (Aug 18, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> This track did not get alot of love from rae, but I always thought it was ill.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 18, 2009)

Method Man, aside from RZA/GZA


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2009)

Ghostface and ODB (RIP).  Raekwon at a close second.


----------



## Cax (Aug 18, 2009)

Inspectah Deck for me, followed by ODB, probably. Deciding the 2nd favourite is harder than the first.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 18, 2009)

RZA hands down


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 18, 2009)

[divshare]myId=7988310-f78[/divshare]

How dig you?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 18, 2009)

Gza, Ghostface, and RZA.


----------



## kayos (Aug 18, 2009)

Cax said:


> That's good shit.
> 
> I'm interested, who's everyones favourite Wu Tang member(s)?



RZA, then GZA, then everyone else.


----------



## PurpleHaze (Aug 18, 2009)

That Skyzoo tune is sik 
And as for my top 3 from Wu its... GZA, Meth and Ghostface


----------



## mechaBD (Aug 18, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Can you pimp it for me?  The reason I waited so long is because I can't find a pack with Fight Klub included.



I haven't been able to find one with fight klub on it either but I can pimp it anyway if you want.

Anyone heard the new Jae Millz mixtape yet? I'm dling it right now hoping he has still got it. Ive followed Millz since right before he killed Ness on making the band.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeD1b3RjTno[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Aug 18, 2009)

That was intense O.O


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 18, 2009)

Official Blueprint 3 tracklist from Jay-Z.com





> 01. What We Talkin' About (feat. Luke Steele (of Empire Of The Sun))
> 02. Thank You
> 03. D.O.A. (Death Of Auto-Tune)
> 04. Run This Town (feat. Rihanna and Kanye West)
> ...


----------



## jkingler (Aug 18, 2009)

/is most eager to hear how track 1 turns out


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2009)

Yup, appealing to the younger generation alright.  Still, gonna be fire.


----------



## Eki (Aug 18, 2009)

Jay's got kiiiiiiiiiiiid cuuuuuuuuuudi


----------



## Yosha (Aug 18, 2009)

meh, I have never really liked jay at all...Blue print is the only thing I can really listen to.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm glad he's put J. Cole on the album, but now there are too many features. I hope most of them are just doing the hook.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 19, 2009)

Cax said:


> I'm interested, who's everyones favourite Wu Tang member(s)?



Ghostface, GZA, Donna



Masa Def said:


> meh, I have never really liked jay at all...Blue print is the only thing I can really listen to.



Reasonable doubt and My lifetime got heavy rotation on my diskman back in the days..  I admit it took a lil' while for me to get back on Jay after money, cash, hoes came out....


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 19, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> meh, I have never really liked jay at all...Blue print is the only thing I can really listen to.



I like Jay a little bit too, I have around 40 tracks out of his whole discography I can listen to.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 19, 2009)

That new slaughterhouse is definatley fire in my. What do you guys think?


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## LayZ (Aug 20, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> That new slaughterhouse is definatley fire in my. What do you guys think?


Man I've been bumpin' it non stop for the last week.  Today, I tried not to listen to the album but gave in.


----------



## Cax (Aug 20, 2009)

No one ever really mentions Inspectah Deck from the Wu. You fellas just don't think he's as good as the others, or don't like him, or? I think he's severely underrated, or atleast overlooked.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2009)

I think just overlooked, probably because his solo albums aren't outstanding as the rest of the Clan's.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 20, 2009)

My favourite Wu are U-God, GZA, Raekwon and Ghostface Killah. But I like all of them, it's hard to choose.
Inspectah Deck is usually one of the best on the actual Wu albums. His solo stuff isn't as good.

Also, I dunno if this has been posted yet but the official back cover of BP3


Where the fuck has Nas gone? Still, J Cole on there which is good.


----------



## kayos (Aug 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I think just overlooked, probably because his solo albums aren't outstanding as the rest of the Clan's.



Well yeah.

If you look at the typical choices, they are the ones with a more distinctive style or more commercial exposure (RZA, GZA, GFK)...

Deck is like Masta Killa in that respect, he doesnt stand out like ODB, Ghostface, or Mef would... for example. And his solo efforts have been largely below the radar.

I personally like all of them, but my favourites are based more on personality and philosophy - as seen through interviews and lyrical content - than anything else.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 20, 2009)

kayos said:


> Well yeah.
> 
> If you look at the typical choices, they are the ones with a more distinctive style or more commercial exposure (RZA, GZA, GFK)...
> 
> ...


Same here. Individually I admire RZA & GZA the most, so the combination is unstoppable. As for Deck, he shines on features (often outshines tbf) but he can't hold a record like some of the others IMO. I like Masta Killa as well.


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2009)

ODB alot of sleeping on him, but i really dont have a fav when it comes to the WU all are unique and all are monsters

And Empire state of mind wtf i thought Nas was on it?


----------



## Yosha (Aug 20, 2009)

Cax said:


> No one ever really mentions Inspectah Deck from the Wu. You fellas just don't think he's as good as the others, or don't like him, or? I think he's severely underrated, or atleast overlooked.


Like said before, the problem INS has is that he can't put a great album together really by himself. He is great in when with wu, but he has problem delivering on his own (though some of his solo shit is fire). Don't be confused though, I agree, that Deck is one of the greatest in Wu because of his lyrics and flow.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2009)

Nas' verse'll probably added on a Remix


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 21, 2009)

you guys can blaze me if you want but ive always fucking loved this song, just listen to it

fanfic.


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 21, 2009)

I heard somewhere that Nas and Jay are going to create a collab album sometime this year.Is that still on or am I being ignorant?


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2009)

Your ava and custom title reminds me of "Know that"


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 21, 2009)

They were meant to


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2009)

That song is fire, Kweli or Mos def on that track?


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 21, 2009)

Definately Kweli.


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2009)

Agreed     .


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 21, 2009)

So the Nas and Hay thing.You heard about it?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 22, 2009)

Fiasco said:


> So the Nas and Hay thing.You heard about it?



I thought he's just appearing on Empire State of Mind


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 22, 2009)

Last i heard,they were going to create an entire album though i doubt that'll be happening anytime soon


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 22, 2009)

They'll probably create it next year after Jay-Z's Blueprint 3 is released and the same with Nas and his collaboration with Damian Marley. I doubt they have time to create something now but after that expect to see some good work hopefully.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Eki (Aug 22, 2009)

delivery was cool

Athletic Mic League
[YOUTUBE]cW0KYQLa10k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 22, 2009)

Fiasco said:


> I heard somewhere that Nas and Jay are going to create a collab album sometime this year.Is that still on or am I being ignorant?



Sadly, I don't see this actually happening. Sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 22, 2009)

This song is still amazing


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 23, 2009)

He mentions my country in the third verse


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2009)

Before you ask Ronin...It's a better idea to start under a small-time apprenticeship, with some knowledge of microeconomics or business.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Aug 23, 2009)

I am not meaning for a buisness...I live in utah and probably aint moving I just love to hear good music I have family in SC with a studio and when I go back of course I'm going to learn what I can and all but I mean purely for art and culture. Fuck just something to listen to, have you ever wanted to make music......


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2009)

Ronin0510 said:


> I am not meaning for a buisness...I live in utah and probably aint moving I just love to hear good music I have family in SC with a studio and when I go back of course I'm going to learn what I can and all but I mean purely for art and culture. Fuck just something to listen to, have you ever wanted to make music......



I've got the perfect person to help you get started.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Aug 23, 2009)

LOL You sir r's a diiick....lol


----------



## Yosha (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyone in here listen to killer mike? His new cd "Underground Atlanta" is dropping the 1st of september and is going to be hot. Put it on your download list if you like that southern feel.


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2009)

ill check that out right nao's


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 23, 2009)

First song from Blueprint 3 leaked. Jay-Z featuring Drake in "Off That". 

6

Wow Jay's still got it. Listening to his lyrics he's saying things I've never heard him say and his rapping style hasn't really diminished at all. I'm guessing since it's a Jay-Z album most of these guest appearances will be doing hooks while the only one truly in the song will be Jay and Kanye.

Seems he also has those classic "Biggie-like" lines if you know what I mean.


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 23, 2009)

I like Wu Tang Clan, Ras Kass, Big L, Jedi Mind Tricks, Jus allah, Sean price, Masta Ace, ect
can yall recommend me some shit based off that?

has anybody ever heard of cannaibal ox?


----------



## Yosha (Aug 23, 2009)

Skyzoo
percee p
snowgoons
guilty simpson


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 23, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> First song from Blueprint 3 leaked. Jay-Z featuring Drake in "Off That".
> 
> BulletProof
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was just about to post this.

As for the song I don't like it that much. Timbaland over produced, there are way too many sounds going on at one time. Jay was pretty average on the vocals. Lol at Drake not getting a verse. I don't like Drake as much anymore, but he can step up when he wants too and I thought this could've been it.
So, I had high expectations of this song and it was a dissapointment. 
His track with J. Cole better be good.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 24, 2009)

.ProFound. said:


> has anybody ever heard of cannaibal ox?



Yeah, Iron Galaxy is one of my favorite hip-hop tracks ever.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 24, 2009)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Yeah, I was just about to post this.
> 
> As for the song I don't like it that much. Timbaland over produced, there are way too many sounds going on at one time. Jay was pretty average on the vocals. Lol at Drake not getting a verse. I don't like Drake as much anymore, but he can step up when he wants too and I thought this could've been it.
> So, I had high expectations of this song and it was a dissapointment.
> His track with J. Cole better be good.


I'm going to have to listen to the full version before I decide how I view the entire song. So far I like it but not love it. For one Jay's lyrics are still as they've always been, secondly like you said the production from Timbaland I kinda agree here. It sounds overporuded so I hope when the real version's out it's clearer for us. Drake well I kinda figured he wouldn't get a verse. 

I personally am glad almost all of the guest appearances will more than likely be for hooks. Jay needs to be the front and center of his album and these others can just make nice hooks and keep it catchy. Sure Jay can do it himself but it varies. J.Cole and Kanye might be the only two who go beyond the "guest hook".


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 24, 2009)

Drake before wayne put his handz on him

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjF9uSQjJhk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Gentleman (Aug 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zoa4A89pJ2Y[/YOUTUBE]
I didn't really know where else to put this, but my friend showed this to me today, thought I might share because it's pretty sweet.


----------



## superattackpea (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow. I have never really been a fan of Jay-Z but damn if I'm not looking forward to this album.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 25, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76Q_hXmmS2w[/YOUTUBE]

Das some good shit.


----------



## Honzou (Aug 25, 2009)

Wale stays on point, he just seems to me like those nice guys who can't sell.


----------



## Berry (Aug 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]YNJbydwHmlw[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty sweet.


----------



## Kizaru (Aug 26, 2009)

Em had the best part. Did the opposite of what everybody else did.


----------



## Kittan (Aug 26, 2009)

Eminem tore that song up


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 26, 2009)

Kameil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76Q_hXmmS2w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Das some good shit.



It is. Wonder if it'll be on Attention Deficit.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 26, 2009)

Eminem is in a different league to the other three. Fact.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 26, 2009)

True story. Em is beyond these dudes. In fact, he shouldn't even have gotten on a track with them to begin with, but oh well.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 26, 2009)

Berry said:


> [YOUTUBE]YNJbydwHmlw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Pretty sweet.



1.Em
2. Drake/Wayne
3.Kanye

Everyone came well, no homo, on this track.


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2009)

that shit was hawtssss and Em part was the best


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice track.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 27, 2009)

High quality track there.


I saw this pic browsing the net tonight and had to do something with it...  Can't wait till the new roots album comes up in October..


----------



## delirium (Aug 27, 2009)

what are some of the most used samples and who flipped 'em the best?


----------



## LoboFTW (Aug 27, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> 1.Em
> 2. Drake/Wayne
> 3.Kanye
> 
> Everyone came well, no homo, on this track.



Wayne was terrible, Kanye was quite good. 

1. Eminem
2. Drake
3. Kanye


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2009)

Half the verse sounds like a diss towards these guys. Especially Wayne. 

There they go, back in stadiums as Shady spits his flow,
nuts they go, cant contain me and they go so balistic whoa,
*He can make them look like bozos hes wonderin if he should spit this slow,
Fuck no, go for broke, his cup just runneth over oh no,*
He aint had a buzz like this since the last time he overdosed,
they've been waiting patiently for Pinocchio to poke his nose,
back into the game and they know, rap will never be the same as before,
bashin into the brains of these hoes, and establishing a name as he goes,
the passion and the flame is ignited, you cant put it out once we light it,
this shit is exactly what the fuck that im talking bout when we riot,
*you dealin with a few true villians whose staying inside of the booth truth spillin,
and spit true feelings until our tooth fillings come flying up out of our mouths now rewind it,
payback muthafucka for the way that you got at me hows it taste? when i slap the taste,
out of your mouth with the bass so loud that it shakes the place,
im hannibal lecter so just incase you was thinkin of savin face,
you aint gonna have no face to save by the time im through with this place so drake.*
Probably not but i dunno came off as a diss to them, lol, even says fuck going slow like everyone else on the track. Good track tho, em kills it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 27, 2009)

delirium said:


> what are some of the most used samples and who flipped 'em the best?



Funky President is one.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 27, 2009)

Cyphon said:


> True story. Em is beyond these dudes. In fact, he shouldn't even have gotten on a track with them to begin with, but oh well.


That is why I like em, he is like the dre of the mw. Dre does the same thing with tracks like the walk it out remix, he kills everyone with his lyrics and laughs about it to himself.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 27, 2009)

The new Kid CuDi album is amazing, apparently.

RAWs


----------



## delirium (Aug 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_Te1GV2Zs8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 28, 2009)

Not to be on Drakes jock, but he came hard with Successful, shit goes deep


----------



## Honzou (Aug 28, 2009)

Here's a site on samples (not sure if it was posted) but it gives you the artist and if they were sampled or if they sampled them. 
Link removed


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 30, 2009)

Jay-Z interview with Bill Maher. Pretty good if I do say so myself.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

delirium said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_Te1GV2Zs8[/YOUTUBE]



Thats a great F'ing track


----------



## Yosha (Aug 30, 2009)

good track


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

sounds beautifulpek


----------



## Yosha (Aug 30, 2009)

love the foreign exchange, connected was amazing and leave it all behind was definatley amazing. Even if alot of people were disappointed with leave it all behind, it was genius.

Anyways, blu put out a new beat tape to hold fans over and its hella good.
*NoSleepForADay*

click to download​


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 30, 2009)

Is it anything like HerFavoriteColo(u)r? If so; fuck that.


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

what was the name of that new kid cudi song with em,drake?


----------



## Yosha (Aug 30, 2009)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Is it anything like HerFavoriteColo(u)r? If so; fuck that.


lol her favourite colour was the shit....the beats were sick on it and so were the samples. I just don't see how people don't like that mixtape.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 30, 2009)

The tape was one giant interlude/skit.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 30, 2009)

if anyone is into amazing instrumental hip hop, the illuminati and other conspiracy theories, turntablism, etc .. lmk i'll hook you up with an amazing album.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 30, 2009)

G.O.A.T. said:


> The tape was one giant interlude/skit.


meh, i think it was put well together and fit the concept.


furious styles said:


> if anyone is into amazing instrumental hip hop, the illuminati and other conspiracy theories, turntablism, etc .. lmk i'll hook you up with an amazing album.


hook me up


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 30, 2009)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Is it anything like HerFavoriteColo(u)r? If so; fuck that.



Her favorite color was that shit for realz, very smooth and mellow. Didn't like it at first but it grew on me, and Blu did his thang on the flowing tip.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Aug 31, 2009)

Mount Jinba, does anyone know who America's Nightmare is? Well does anyone know beats like this one i put on? Mount Jinba, this is my favourite beats but the rapper is barely known, neways does ne one know other beats like this?

Has anyone heard of America's Nightmare


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 31, 2009)

*Anybody hear Blueprint 3 yet, if so what you guys think about the album and if not here is the link for it Blueprint 3*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 31, 2009)

I think I'll wait on listening to the album until it comes out but....

How good is it? Judging everything. How good is the album? Compared to his others if you can.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 31, 2009)

*Well Kyuubi Naruto the album is better than American Gangster and Kingdom Come. Compare to his other albums it's seem more mellow out without including the bonus tracks. Also I can say I might end up buying the album when it's hits the stores next week.

Two of the tracks may me think of Naruto and Jiraiya for some reason. But yeah to sums it up the album is good.*


----------



## Kameil (Aug 31, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I think I'll wait on listening to the album until it comes out but....
> 
> How good is it? Judging everything. How good is the album? Compared to his others if you can.



H.O.V. has done it again this shit is beast. 

In this particular album it's very versatile it stretches itself in numerous good ways with all the other collabs very good selection of beats just the majority of the tracks are crisp and lyrics are well said.  Fairly surpassed all of his albums in my opinion.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 31, 2009)

Animeblue said:


> *Well Kyuubi Naruto the album is better than American Gangster and Kingdom Come. Compare to his other albums it's seem more mellow out without including the bonus tracks. Also I can say I might end up buying the album when it's hits the stores next week.
> 
> Two of the tracks may me think of Naruto and Jiraiya for some reason. But yeah to sums it up the album is good.*





Kameil said:


> H.O.V. has done it again this shit is beast.
> 
> In this particular album it's very versatile it stretches itself in numerous good ways with all the other collabs very good selection of beats just the majority of the tracks are crisp and lyrics are well said.  Fairly surpassed all of his albums in my opinion.


Wow amazing. I've heard mixed reactions but so far the positive reactions overweigh the negative ones. Most people I've heard say it's better than American Gangster but not up to The Blueprint and Reasonable Doubt(of course). Still most are positive reactions. I'm glad it's not a complete failure of an album. I've heard some songs from it and I like them. 

I refuse to listen to any more of it. I'll buy it next week, burn it to my iPod and then have fun listening to it. 

Any more reviews of the album from others?


----------



## jkingler (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll bite, Hans. 

Also, I am eager to hear the new Jay now, since everyone's so passionate about it.


----------



## ez (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Yosha (Aug 31, 2009)

I have heard mixed revies on it as well, actually, more negative. Mostly for the production though not really on HOV's part.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Aug 31, 2009)

the beats for the 2/3 songs that have leaked are subpar


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 31, 2009)

Recommend me some good Drake songs. I hear he has some decent songs.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 31, 2009)

Blueprint 3 is a solid 8/10 first listen. It's definitely growing on me.




Masa Def said:


> I have heard mixed revies on it as well, actually, more negative. *Mostly for the production though* not really on HOV's part.



That's crazy to me. The production for majority of the album is definitely on point.


----------



## Eki (Aug 31, 2009)

hova, hova, hova, hova, hova, hova!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Recommend me some good Drake songs. I hear he has some decent songs.



Want this too. After hearing forever I'm interested in a few more good songs by him.


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Sep 1, 2009)

The Blueprint III is too "pop/commercial" for my taste and sort of overrated. I would rate if a 6/10. I'm not hating on it though. 

It's just a shame to see Jay-Z not rapping like he used to though.

But, he does admit that he changed his rap game to become more mainstream and make more money

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGKlRWqpODM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBa_qN_pMVY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Sep 1, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Recommend me some good Drake songs. I hear he has some decent songs.





crazymtf said:


> Want this too. After hearing forever I'm interested in a few more good songs by him.



"Successful"

"Congratulations"

"I'm goin in"

"Ignorant Shit"

" Uptown"

" A Night off"


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2009)

Kid got skill no doubt, I'ma download some of his shit, just gotta edit out Wayne's shit, i hate his fucking voice so much.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 1, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> That's crazy to me. The production for majority of the album is definitely on point.


From what I understand, timbo said on his twitter that "of course I didn't give him my best beats" when asked aboout how the production is not up to par. Jay is not too happy...


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 1, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> From what I understand, timbo said on his twitter that "of course I didn't give him my best beats" when asked aboout how the production is not up to par. Jay is not too happy...



Heh, guess that would explain why Timbo's tracks are the weakest in the album.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 1, 2009)

Lol he half-assed the beats purposely?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 1, 2009)

Who gives subpar beats to Jay-Z? When that dude comes around you gotta have ya top shit on deck.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 1, 2009)

Timbo keeps his best beats for his own album. Jay shouldn't have got any beats from him.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Sep 1, 2009)

its a shame RZA's ignored, his beats are fire


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2009)

Jay-Z's ear for beats fell off. Hopefully it doesn't reach NaS levels.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 1, 2009)

Album was okay. The beats are very hit or miss, some people will hate the album for them and some wont mind. I thought most of them were decent, the real problem to me was Jay not beat riding like he used to. He used to be able to flow on beats like those with ease, sometimes the beats took him over for some parts of the songs and on other parts he flows good. Inconsistent i guess.

Id give Blueprint 3 a C


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 1, 2009)

I knew it was gonna get mixed reviews. Jay-Z fell off a long time ago, he simply lost his old flow, and its effected his performance with beats.


----------



## tictactoc (Sep 1, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]VqfBCikD150[/YOUTUBE]
French hip hop.
It's a mix of jazz and hip hop, pretty good IMO. The guy also has pretty good lyrics, too bad most of you won't understand  :x
EDIT: If y'all are interested I have a link for the album


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 1, 2009)

Only Built 4 Cuban Linx II just leaked. :amazed


----------



## Yosha (Sep 1, 2009)

I think Raekwon might get the album of the year, I can't stop playing it.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Sep 1, 2009)

Link removed

I don't know if you guys know about this but this shit is SO sick.


----------



## Eki (Sep 2, 2009)

cybe has always been the shit

hes got such a nice freestyle flow


----------



## mow (Sep 2, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> love the foreign exchange, connected was amazing and leave it all behind was definatley amazing. Even if alot of people were disappointed with leave it all behind, it was genius.
> 
> Anyways, blu put out a new beat tape to hold fans over and its hella good.
> *NoSleepForADay*
> ...



new loink please? YSI is dead.

Also someone please hook me up with Madvillain - Madvillainy, every single link online is dead! MU/MF please.


----------



## hax (Sep 2, 2009)

Don't like what I've been hearing about BP3... If it's better than AG, then it's probably going to be an amazing album. Because, imo, AG's behind only Reasonable doubt, Blueprint, and the Black album. I really liked the production on it... I'll download and listen to it later...

I think I'm more interested in OB4CL 2.


----------



## Vault (Sep 2, 2009)

OB4CL 2 was always the album im interested in this year

Blueprint 3 is still fire but meh nowhere near the above albums you mentioned oprobably on par with AG


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 2, 2009)

Only Built for Cuban Linx 2 came out?

Does anyone remember Guerilla black? He had alot of hype afew years back cause he kinda looked and sounded just like B.i.g, the same flow pretty much and everything. I think him sounding so much like big kinda threw people off though.

[YOUTUBE]nhyXUwtwVyo[/YOUTUBE]
He had this crazy ass singel though. I cant stop listening to this beat.


----------



## hax (Sep 2, 2009)

Vault said:


> OB4CL 2 was always the album im interested in this year
> 
> Blueprint 3 is still fire but meh nowhere near the above albums you mentioned oprobably on par with AG


Me too. And I'm mainly waiting for Lupe's LASERS. I wasn't really impressed by Shining down, but damn, it's still LUPE! That was definitely his weakest single, imo. That or superstar. xD
btw, gtfo. lol

And yeah, I remember Guerilla black. Never impressed me. Meh-ish. :lol:

btw, have you guys heard J. Cole's Warm up? (old, I know. lol)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 2, 2009)

^ Single was nice, one of the only best tracks on the album. 

Aside from that, I went back a bit. DJ Quik - Rhythm-al-ism

Shit is fire


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Sep 2, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> I knew it was gonna get mixed reviews. Jay-Z fell off a long time ago, he simply lost his old flow, and its effected his performance with beats.





typhoon72 said:


> Album was okay. The beats are very hit or miss, some people will hate the album for them and some wont mind. I thought most of them were decent, the real problem to me was Jay not beat riding like he used to. He used to be able to flow on beats like those with ease, sometimes the beats took him over for some parts of the songs and on other parts he flows good. Inconsistent i guess.
> 
> Id give Blueprint 3 a C



Yeah last time I heard him rap like the old days was on "my first song" on black album, even then it's nothing compared to 22 twos.  Years of doing candy songs and then retiring does that to you.  Listening to RD and realizing how big of a beast Jay used to be.  

DOA is hands down one of my favorite beats in the past 10 years though.

Also heard slaughterhouse's single on radio countdown, don't know how I feel.  Glad to hear slaughterhouse getting recognition but it's for the one, a candy single so on the other hand I hope they don't keep making hit songs over good rapping.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 3, 2009)

gimme sometime to upload it, moe.


----------



## Vault (Sep 3, 2009)

Only built 2 stomps on Blueprint 3 its not even funny, Rae still got it. Probably only album im buying, Lasers might be a miss since lupe is going experimental


----------



## master bruce (Sep 3, 2009)

DJ Quik was always a better beatmaker than rapper to me.
IDK.


Yeah I do remember Guerilla Black. He was nice, but just fell victim to the 1hit wonder flew.

I remember when Lupe first came out, I was probably one of few people that listened to him before he came out with superstar.

Just like when Tip came out and I had his first CD("I'm Serious") and was playin' it and they wouldn't even give him no real time on BET.
In 02' he built up some buzz with the constant series of collabo's with bonecushers,killer mike.

Then people jumped on his bandwagon in 03' when he released "Money,clothes,cars".
People are always jumping on the bandwagon after the person gets famous and everyone else likes him.



anyway, I'm thinking Hov needs to stop using so many trumpets,horns, and shit in his new songs.

I know he is on his grown man trip, but still kill the trumpets bro.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 3, 2009)

^Superstar is on his sophomore album, he was pretty much well known after F&L.


----------



## Eki (Sep 3, 2009)

I heard tech n9ne released some new shit


but i cant seem to find it


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2009)

Jay-Z said he's already working on his next album. He also stated it's going to be the most experimental album he's ever worked on and that it won't be a number #1 album. That album might end up being a classic if he does it well. I mean experimental is nice. You just have to make sure it works. All in all BP3 might be the "blueprint" for this album. 

Still though 3's not even out yet so it's a bit early to talk about new albums.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 3, 2009)

Cover for Attention Deficit. I can't wait for it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 3, 2009)

Why does that look heavily interesting


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 3, 2009)

mow said:


> new loink please? YSI is dead.
> 
> Also someone please hook me up with Madvillain - Madvillainy, every single link online is dead! MU/MF please.



Here's ya Blu: Manyou


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Sep 3, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> ^Superstar is on his sophomore album, he was pretty much well known after F&L.



Kind of, well known in the hip hop community but not in the mainstream.  I'll be honest, I heard glowing praise for Lupe and didn't give him a chance until last year.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 3, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Jay-Z said he's already working on his next album. He also stated it's going to be the most experimental album he's ever worked on and that it won't be a number #1 album. That album might end up being a classic if he does it well. I mean experimental is nice. You just have to make sure it works. All in all BP3 might be the "blueprint" for this album.
> 
> Still though 3's not even out yet so it's a bit early to talk about new albums.



Makes me wonder if he's EVER going to _actually_ retire.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 3, 2009)

Come on there's no such thing as retiring from hip hop


----------



## delirium (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah there is, you get shot.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 4, 2009)

No that's just a layoff


----------



## competitionbros (Sep 5, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Come on there's no such thing as retiring from hip hop





Agreed, rappers need to learn the difference between "retirement" and "hiatus".


----------



## Danchou (Sep 5, 2009)

Listenening to OB4CL to get in the mood for OB4CL2 (which I'll listen afterwards), I realize that I forgot how incredible it was. I'm expecting a lot from it's follow up. Easily one of my anticipated hyped albums this year.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 5, 2009)

Oyako Shinju

Wale's new shit "Ice and Rain" the only track that didn't make the upcoming album attention deficit.


----------



## Eki (Sep 5, 2009)

anyone hear Tech N9ne's new shit? It sounds like shit


well, telling from the Snips ive heard.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 5, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> anyone hear Tech N9ne's new shit? It sounds like shit
> 
> 
> well, telling from the Snips ive heard.



It was horrible.


----------



## Tash (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok people this is important.

Crooklyn Dodgers.

Who did it the best.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2009)

delirium said:


> Yeah there is, you get shot.



Has that ever even stopped anyone?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 5, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Makes me wonder if he's EVER going to _actually_ retire.



He needs to. He's gar gar.


----------



## Vault (Sep 5, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Listenening to OB4CL to get in the mood for OB4CL2 (which I'll listen afterwards), I realize that I forgot how incredible it was. I'm expecting a lot from it's follow up. Easily one of my anticipated hyped albums this year.



The 2 albums are actually close interms of quality


----------



## Jakarta (Sep 5, 2009)

The best Crooklyn Dodgers was definitely the second one. All three emcees are A Rank, and they all deliver A Rank goods. It has by far the best beat as well, one of Premier's finest.


----------



## mow (Sep 5, 2009)

Jakarta said:


> The best Crooklyn Dodgers was definitely the second one. All three emcees are A Rank, and they all deliver A Rank goods. It has by far the best beat as well, one of Premier's finest.



^ this.

man, havent heard that tune in ages. fucking fire.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 5, 2009)

New: Kid Cudi - Soundtrack 2 My Life


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 5, 2009)

New: Drake - Fear


----------



## kumabear (Sep 6, 2009)

kid cudis album leaked


shit is weird...i won't judge on the quality just yet but it's something else...

imagine someone trying to put a hayao miyazaki film into musical form...


----------



## Tash (Sep 6, 2009)

kumabear said:


> kid cudis album leaked
> 
> 
> shit is weird...i won't judge on the quality just yet but it's something else...
> ...



Acid Rap              ?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 6, 2009)

Cudi album is pretty dope. One of the better releases this year.


----------



## kumabear (Sep 6, 2009)

whatever you do DON'T play it with headphones on your first listen

besides common's interludes it feels like all the songs blend together and gets very...tedious


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 6, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> New: Drake - Fear



hot track.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 6, 2009)

OBCL2 on first listen doesn't really feel like what I expected it to be. That's to say a complete masterpiece on the level of it's predecessor. I felt nearly every track on that album from the first second, but this one takes adjusting to.

If someone told me it was a really really good mixtape from Raekwon and co., I would probably believe it. Maybe, I just need more time and another listen.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jdr3VPQ7Pws[/YOUTUBE]

Bp3 is an investment I'm gonna make


----------



## Yosha (Sep 6, 2009)

man on the moon and Cuban Linx II are both really good (and for it to be called a mixtape is silly). The beats were up to par, rae was on, ghostface was on, meth etc etc...People need to stop comparing it to the first....kind of like illimatic, just stop comparing and take it for what it is.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 6, 2009)

Cam wasn't kidding about that M.O.P. being fight music. I have a sprained wrist, a sprained elbow, a torn tendon in my chest, and I'm not a big dude, and I feel like going to a club and just punching someone in the head.


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2009)

Purchase said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jdr3VPQ7Pws[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Bp3 is an investment I'm gonna make



shits sick


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Sep 6, 2009)

Nas & Damian Marley's Distant Relatives Tracklisting Revealed

1. Intro (Something New) (prod. Damian Marley)
2. As We Enter (prod. Damian Marley)
3. Revolutionary (prod. Damian Marley)
4. Count Your Blessings (prod. Damian & Stephen Marley)
5. Belief is Key (prod. Damian Marley)
6. Africa Must Wake Up feat. K’naan (prod. Nas, Damian & Stephen Marley)
7. Black Horizon feat. K’naan (prod. Damian Marley)
8. Only the Strong (prod. Damian & Stephen Marley)
9. Our Generation feat. Joss Stone & Stevie Wonder (prod. Damian Marley)
10. Empowerment (prod. Stephen Marley)
11. AID (prod. K’naan & Nas)
12. Let’s End It (Poverty) feat. K’naan (prod. 9th Wonder & Damian Marley)
13. The Earth feat. Bob Marley (prod. Salaam Remix, Damian & Stephen Marley)
14. Black Man’s Paper feat. Erykah Badu (prod. Afry) [UK Bonus]
15. Weed On feat. Snoop Dogg (prod. Damian Marley) [iTunes Bonus]


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2009)

damain marley eh?


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm feeling the cameos, save for Snoop who fell off a long time ago.


----------



## Honzou (Sep 6, 2009)

OB4CLII was on point. I'm really digging Gihad, Penitentiary, Canal Street, and We Will Rob You. But every other song is just as great. 

I've also read that Dilla produced a few tracks.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 6, 2009)

?Stillmatic? said:


> Nas & Damian Marley's Distant Relatives Tracklisting Revealed
> 
> 1. Intro (Something New) (prod. Damian Marley)
> 2. As We Enter (prod. Damian Marley)
> ...



can't wait.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 6, 2009)

?Stillmatic? said:


> Nas & Damian Marley's Distant Relatives Tracklisting Revealed
> 
> 1. Intro (Something New) (prod. Damian Marley)
> 2. As We Enter (prod. Damian Marley)
> ...





I came


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 7, 2009)

Does that shit even have a release date yet?


----------



## Kameil (Sep 7, 2009)

The Cudi album makes me feel fucked up and I don't even feel that way at all.  

Overall it's pretty good it literally does take the album title seriously.  By far it has some ingenious tracks to listen to although the pure majority make me think I'm on some shit when I'm not it brings good feelings.  

My favs are "Enter Galactic" and " Up Up and Away"


----------



## jkingler (Sep 7, 2009)

Can I get links to OB4CL2, Cudi, and BP3? Thanks in advance to whoever is able to provide.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MksQYiYyK2E[/YOUTUBE]

O god this song just sold me to the album


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 7, 2009)

Not bad but not the best


----------



## Eki (Sep 7, 2009)

hawt like fire


----------



## JonnyCake (Sep 7, 2009)

Kid Cudi's new album is not what I expected. It's an album you have to listen all the way through to truly enjoy.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 7, 2009)

Purchase said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MksQYiYyK2E[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> O god this song just sold me to the album



Da beat is complete fire and the verses are up there


----------



## LayZ (Sep 7, 2009)

BP3 is alright.  I still think Kingdom Come is best out of his last 3 releases.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 7, 2009)

LayZ said:


> BP3 is alright.  I still think Kingdom Come is best out of his last 3 releases.



I agree. Most people think Kingdom Come is one of his worst albums because they were expecting The Black Album 2. Beach Chair is one of my favourite Jay-Z songs of recent times.


----------



## Vault (Sep 7, 2009)

OB4CL 2 is the best album of 09, Marco Polo's Double Barrel is close second. Now i await you Lasers


----------



## Eki (Sep 7, 2009)

Meh kingdom come was alirght, i think i might have to listen to it again.


----------



## Vault (Sep 7, 2009)

I think Jay's weakest album out of the 3 is this one xD


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2009)

^Can you tell me what album the original Dead Presidents (not Dead Presidents II on Reasonable doubt) is on?


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 7, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^Can you tell me what album the original Dead Presidents (not Dead Presidents II on Reasonable doubt) is on?



Jay-Z - Chapter One: Greatest Hits


----------



## Vault (Sep 7, 2009)

First dead president sounded like a work in progress he didnt ride the beat as well


----------



## Eki (Sep 7, 2009)

your video has been killed by Copyrights


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 7, 2009)

^FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK I'm always just a bit to late to listen to these things.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2009)

Vault said:


> First dead president sounded like a work in progress he didnt ride the beat as well



I like Lupe's Freestyle over it as well.  Reading back on it, I almost couldn't believe it was a freestyle.


----------



## Kizaru (Sep 7, 2009)

Out of the 3 post retirement albums my favorite has to be American Gangster. It has a great theme and I listened to falling way too many times. 



> I like Lupe's Freestyle over it as well. Reading back on it, I almost couldn't believe it was a freestyle.



Have you listened to Lupe's diamonds are forever freestyle?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2009)

You mean Conflict Diamonds or the Ahk-a-fella remix?  Yeah, in fact it's what inspired Kanye to go back and have his remix focus on the issues.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 7, 2009)

Can i get a link to Cudis album and some Jay Electronica. I've been wanting wanting Electronica for a while and I've been dying to here this Cudi's album.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 8, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> ^FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK I'm always just a bit to late to listen to these things.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80fY5nsi8R4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LunaNightingale (Sep 8, 2009)

I generally am not a fan of rap, but I can tolerate some hip-hop because I krump to the music. I am more closly linked to old school rap and hip-hop. Some of the lyrics in today's generation of rap/hip-hop are not professional or tolerable. now, I didn't listening to it is bad. I just don't, because I just do not like how it is presented. Back in the early 90's and even in the 80's it was much more easier to listen to and much more fun to, as they say "groove" to. Lol. 

Let's see: Don't get me wrong, I do have some favorites, but not by album only by songs. Any Baltimore Club music, Missy Elliot, Kid Cudi "Day and Night" Swizz Beats "I'm Cool, K-OS - SuperStar, and Pharall. He is genually my favorite hip-hop artist. 

Some artists like Lil' Wayne and I do not like Souja Boy's music either, but I know how is as a person and he is a very talented and unique person. In general, rap/hip-hip is in the 20% range for me as far as likeness...


----------



## K-deps (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm feeling Man on the Moon right now.
It feels fresh and new.


----------



## LunaNightingale (Sep 8, 2009)

*Man On The Moon is more R&B/Hip-Hop. I like the song too, but I guess me being in the band soo much it sound better converted into band music...lol.*


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 8, 2009)

LunaNightingale said:


> I generally am not a fan of rap, but I can tolerate some hip-hop because I krump to the music. I am more closly linked to old school rap and hip-hop. Some of the lyrics in today's generation of rap/hip-hop are not professional or tolerable. now, I didn't listening to it is bad. I just don't, because I just do not like how it is presented. Back in the early 90's and even in the 80's it was much more easier to listen to and much more fun to, as they say "groove" to. Lol.
> 
> Let's see: Don't get me wrong, I do have some favorites, but not by album only by songs. Any Baltimore Club music, Missy Elliot, Kid Cudi "Day and Night" Swizz Beats "I'm Cool, K-OS - SuperStar, and Pharall. He is genually my favorite hip-hop artist.
> 
> Some artists like Lil' Wayne and I do not like Souja Boy's music either, but I know how is as a person and he is a very talented and unique person. In general, rap/hip-hip is in the 20% range for me as far as likeness...



No Lupe Fiasco?


----------



## Kameil (Sep 8, 2009)

LunaNightingale said:


> *I generally am not a fan of rap*, but I can tolerate some hip-hop *because I krump to the music*. I am more closly linked to old school rap and hip-hop. Some of the lyrics in today's generation of rap/hip-hop are not professional or tolerable. now, I didn't listening to it is bad. I just don't, because I just do not like how it is presented. Back in the early 90's and even in the 80's it was much more easier to listen to and much more fun to, as they say "groove" to. Lol.
> 
> Let's see: Don't get me wrong, I do have some favorites, but not by album only by songs. Any Baltimore Club music, Missy Elliot, Kid Cudi "Day and Night" Swizz Beats "I'm Cool, K-OS - SuperStar, and Pharall. He is genually my favorite hip-hop artist.
> 
> Some artists like Lil' Wayne and I do not like Souja Boy's music either, but I know how is as a person and he is a very talented and unique person. In general, rap/hip-hip is in the 20% range for me as far as likeness...



What good of a dancer are you if you don't Krump to a variety of rap music? Simple you're not a Krumper to me.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Sep 8, 2009)

?Stillmatic? said:


> Nas & Damian Marley's Distant Relatives Tracklisting Revealed
> 
> 1. Intro (Something New) (prod. Damian Marley)
> 2. As We Enter (prod. Damian Marley)
> ...



Hell.  Fucking.  Yes.


----------



## ssaxamaphone (Sep 8, 2009)

This is a song I produced:  

DDL:  mother.


It's by Errelevent feat.  J. Stalin and its called "Pull Up To The Front"

Leave me some feedback.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 8, 2009)

Vault said:


> First dead president sounded like a work in progress he didnt ride the beat as well



Is it odd that i prefer the first one to the second?

Also, obligatory HOLY FUCK I LOVE OB4CL2!


----------



## Eki (Sep 8, 2009)

peterock and C.L. Smooth


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 8, 2009)

I've had no motivation to check out OB4CL2, does that count as a fail?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 8, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> I've had no motivation to check out OB4CL2, does that count as a fail?



Kinda....

Unless you've never liked raekwon. Although that in and of itself would be pretty epic fail.

So any way you spin it, yes.


----------



## Vault (Sep 8, 2009)

I agree with above post completely i cant stop playing it actually listening to it as we speak


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 8, 2009)

cudi's album has got some solid production.





Nizuma Eiji said:


> I've had no motivation to check out OB4CL2, does that count as a fail?




yes. yes it does.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 9, 2009)

Lol ouch. Guess I got to do it now. Gotta keep the E-rep up.


----------



## Eki (Sep 9, 2009)

Itunes dont have cudi's new shit


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 9, 2009)

Well the album doesn't drop until next week . . .


----------



## Eki (Sep 9, 2009)

i was expecting some singles or something


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 9, 2009)

Drake, Kanye, Wayne.....and Em are shooting the video for "Forever". Now we get to actually see em "murder drake on his own shit"...


----------



## LayZ (Sep 9, 2009)

There's going to be actual footage of Em on the same track as them.  Never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm digging the Lady Gaga sample in Cudi's Maker Her Say.


----------



## LunaNightingale (Sep 9, 2009)

I like Drake as well. He'll fall under Hip-Hop/R&B. It was funny how when he released his album everyone was hooked for a number of different reason. Some was just because he was on Degrassi. He videos are not good though. I can not lie about that.


----------



## Klue (Sep 9, 2009)

NF has a very wide range of artist. I'm surprised and proud of you guys. I have to search through this entire thread and see if I can try out any new authors.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Sep 9, 2009)

K-deps said:


> I'm digging the Lady Gaga sample in Cudi's Maker Her Say.



Yeah, very catchy.  Didn't think Cudi was going to do anything decent outside of Day N nite and this comes out.



Rated R Superstar said:


> Drake, Kanye, Wayne.....and Em are shooting the video for "Forever". Now we get to actually see em "murder drake on his own shit"...



Drake took second place easy though, Wayne and Ye was just filler in comparison to Drake and Em.


I know I usually hate on Drake saying he's over rated, but after hearing forever, I have to say I'm a fan now.  He's not GOAT material, but he does have potential.  Dimezanime is probably jizzing his pants after reading this.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 9, 2009)

I`ve always known Ras kass was one of the most witty and really one of the best rappers in general. I had most of his shit on my old computer but i got this new one a while back so i was just goin back and downloadin some of the songs i remembered i liked.

I mean damn....this reminded me he`s one of the best lyricist ever. Point blank
For instance, i was listenin to concieted bastard.

"I created renown PRONOUNciation(??), the most beautiful shit i make-up like foundation"

"Fa sheezy articulate drama 
Multiple lacerations between consecutive commas" 

"Attack the varicose vanity who spin cancer 
Rhetorical question, a hypothetical answer"

thats just the tip of the iceberg though, naw mean? His whole catalog is shit this
the only thing i dont like is when he tries to cross over to mainstream.


----------



## Aldrick (Sep 9, 2009)

Does everyone here know of Beardyman? Because you should.


----------



## Killa Cam (Sep 10, 2009)

Seriously how are people feeling that Cudi? It's boring to me and this man sings too much.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 10, 2009)

I might be with you Killa. I only listened to the snippets, so I might be judging too soon, but I wasn't feeling that shit. Killed any serious interest in checking out the album.


----------



## Eki (Sep 10, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Yeah, very catchy.  Didn't think Cudi was going to do anything decent outside of Day N nite and this comes out.



my thoughts ectactly. i love the ending of the song the mostpek


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 10, 2009)

finally gonna dl BP3, I'm hearing nothing but good stuf about it so I'll give my man J a spin.


As for Cudi I can't get into the guy for some reason.


----------



## Eki (Sep 10, 2009)

did BP3 come out this week?


----------



## Kameil (Sep 10, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> did BP3 come out this week?



It comes out tomorrow.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 10, 2009)

I can see how people can't get into Cudi. He's definitely not someone everybody can love. But hey I like it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 10, 2009)

Killa Cam said:


> Seriously how are people feeling that Cudi? It's boring to me and this man sings too much.



I've heard the whole album and I'm not really feeling it. I like Soundtrack 2 My Life and Day 'n' Nite a lot, and Make Her Say is pretty good too, but the majority of the songs are boring. There are no real memorable verses, just slow songs that you'd probably enjoy more if you were high. I guess I'm not his target audience.



Kameil said:


> It comes out tomorrow.



It got pushed up to Sept. 8th in the US. So it's out already.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 10, 2009)

Killa Cam said:


> Seriously how are people feeling that Cudi? It's boring to me and this man sings too much.



Yeah. Listened to his mixtape, it was alright, but nothing really great. I still want to checkout his album though. I've heard Day 'n' Night, which was pretty good.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 10, 2009)

I was too quick to judge OB4CL2. While I still think it's not as major as it's predecessor, it is fire for real. Just took me a bit longer to realize.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 10, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I was too quick to judge OB4CL2. While I still think it's not as major as it's predecessor, it is fire for real. Just took me a bit longer to realize.



Same here. I wasnt really into it at first, but i love it a lot now.

As for Kid Cudi, i like it, and Cudi's got potential since i do think he's good when he raps. The problem is he sings a bit too much. I think my favorite part of his album is how fuckin spacey the production is.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

JB blueprint 3 isnt that great.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Sep 10, 2009)

^I've only heard that song with Rihanna and Kanye and Death of Autotune, but I like those two songs.

Cudi can't sing for shit, but he definitely has a great flow.  I'd listen to Cudi's flow over Kanye or Common anyday.

I think Cudi has a pretty accessible sound, uses two very popular pop forms and has candy beats.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

Death of Auto tune is my fav track on that album the rest nothing special, Empire state of mind is also nice the rest meh. I was feeling that Jay feat Drake but noticed Drake made the song with that chorus

Cudi is more like bashment type of artist


----------



## LayZ (Sep 10, 2009)

Alicia killed that Empire track.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

LayZ said:


> Alicia killed that Empire track.



The chorus is il, its become mandatory that Jay gets killed on his own shit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 10, 2009)

Ras Kass

Yay or nay


----------



## jkingler (Sep 10, 2009)

Jay getting killed on his own shit is an increasing trend.

But I have to disagree with Drake killing him on Off That. I think Jay actually came to life on that one. He seemed to be sleepwalking a lot on the other tracks, or that's my impression from my first casual listen, at least. 

Also, the electric duck quacks and hand claps on Run This Town make me laugh everytime.

And Rass Kass is a definite yay. You're a nay for even having to ask that.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> Death of Auto tune is my fav track on that album the rest nothing special, Empire state of mind is also nice the rest meh. I was feeling that Jay feat Drake but noticed Drake made the song with that chorus
> 
> Cudi is more like bashment type of artist


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry i meant to say funky house instead of bashment


----------



## jkingler (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh lawd. I busted out laughing when I heard Young Forever's sample.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> JB blueprint 3 isnt that great.



i figured lol, but im gonna give it a spin and see when i get home.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Sep 10, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Ras Kass
> 
> Yay or nay



Nay, I think he's a talented rapper but not a fan of his content.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 10, 2009)

"Thought shorty was the truth, found out she was a cheater. We were supposed to be the takeover, I caught her bumpin' Ether"

I still have respect for jay, he still has it. Its just hard for me to say that when Im a big nas fan....Anyways Ras Kass is straight, I just can't get hooked on him.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 10, 2009)

Nas > Jay-Z


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

Nas is better than Jay everybody knows that


----------



## Yosha (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah, I have been in too many arguments with jay fans on how nas is better and that ether > takeover...It's just a lost cause.


Killa Cam said:


> Seriously how are people feeling that Cudi? It's boring to me and this man sings too much.


I didn't like cudi at all except for day 'n' nite and then that man on the moon track dropped and I was hooked. His stuff is different and takes awhile getting used to, cause it is not traditional at all, but its fire.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

I was actually in a Nas > Jay Z argument last week  and also the person try claim Ether is shit compared to takeover 

I will stay away from the Cudi too many negatives i heard thus far


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 10, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> yeah, I have been in too many arguments with jay fans on how nas is better and that ether > takeover...It's just a lost cause.
> 
> I didn't like cudi at all except for day 'n' nite and then that man on the moon track dropped and I was hooked. His stuff is different and takes awhile getting used to, cause it is not traditional at all, but its fire.



I like Nas more than jay, but i respect the hell out of jay for how successful he is. I mean, dude owns the fuckin Knicks, thats ridiculous.

And yea Cudi is good, he just takes getting used to. I still think he sings a bit too much though.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 11, 2009)

Seriously Drake and Lloyds, A night off has been stuck in my head. Shit was hot


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 11, 2009)

Okay, okay.

I'm sold on BP3, shit was nice, I spinned it last night.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 11, 2009)

After hearing BP3 a few times I have to say I love the album. It's not godly amazing but it's a good album. I didn't like it much when I listened to it for the first time so I kept listening to it and so far I'm on my 3rd listen. It grows on you. You also have to look at it in a different light compared to a lot of Jay's albums. I knew I shouldn't have listened to the comments that it was a bad album. 

And with that said time to listen to Man on the Moon and continue with Raekwon's masterpiece.  

Rap's actually improving. I love it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 11, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> After hearing BP3 a few times I have to say I love the album. It's not godly amazing but it's a good album. I didn't like it much when I listened to it for the first time so I kept listening to it and so far I'm on my 3rd listen. It grows on you. You also have to look at it in a different light compared to a lot of Jay's album. I knew I shouldn't have listened to the comments that it was a bad album.
> 
> And with that said time to listen to Man on the Moon and continue with Raekwon's masterpiece.
> 
> Rap's actually improving. I love it.



That's exactly how i felt about it. At first it was "meh" but now its "pretty damn good"

And yea. Its so weird that mainstream rap is progressively getting better. Also i'm really liking this progression into more complex/melodic production (I feel like kanye brought that into mainstream), as long as badasses like the clan are there to keep things raw.


----------



## Vault (Sep 11, 2009)

I don have the heart to ply it for the 3rd time  Raekwon is keeping man occupied


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm sorry but I honestly dont like Kid Cudi's Man on the Moon, to me it just felt like a rehash of Lupe's Dumb it Down, and Lupe came way harder with it.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2009)

Comparing Kid to Lupe won't get you very far.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 11, 2009)

Exactly, I'm not a fan of Kid Cudi, Day and Night, was a decent track but it wasn't an "Oh shit that was fucking incredible" track.

My ex loves Kid Cudi, so she forced me to listen to it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 11, 2009)

Too bad Jay-Z is a NaS stan.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2009)

I thought it was "ass kiss"?


----------



## Vault (Sep 11, 2009)

> Foxy got you hot 'cause you kept your face in her puss



Jigga got pwned here, Its that Ether that shit that makes your soul burn slow


----------



## Yosha (Sep 11, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I thought it was "ass kiss"?


you're right, my bad.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2009)

Ether >>> H To The Omo >>>>>>> Supa Ugly >>>>>> Takeover

Nas rapes Jay-z constantly, he aint even on his level. Whoever thinks so is a fucking fool IMO.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 11, 2009)

Just finished listening to BP3. It's a good album. It aint BP1, but its much better than Kingdom Come...


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 12, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> not at all, the only thing jay had on him was fucking that one hoe....When you are talking about eachothers careers that ain't shit. Also, I could go on to say that jay-z never put out a record like illmatic, because he is not on the same level of lyricism as nas. Nas > Jay-z since the beginning...



Was the last 2 sentences really necessary? Felt like you went out of the way to diss Jigga. 

Lol @ our avatars matching what we're talking about.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 12, 2009)

Nas is better than Jay lyrically. But straight up if someone told me all I could listen too was Nas albums or Jay-Z albums for a week id pick Jay no question. 

Nas is always good, but his latest CDs have a few good songs then the rest are usually good but not memorable and the beat selection are almost always lacking IMO.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2009)

i have to check out BP3, sounds like its godly


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 12, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Random but his final album needs to be Reasonable Doubt II. It needs a revival. There was a reference I read once about Biggie's transformation from his albums with him going from "midlevel hustler" on Ready to Die for his debue and then going onto "drug lord" in Life After Death. It makes sense. It would great if Jay-Z had an album showing us how he went from the "successful hustler" in Reasonable Doubt to "The King of New York" where he is now.



Hell. Yes.

Reasonable doubt has always been my favorite jay album. Back when i barely knew of Jay i was like "How the hell could this guy compete with Nas? Compete with illmatic?"

Then i heard Reasonable Doubt and i was like 

I'd love to see him sorta return to that.


----------



## Vault (Sep 12, 2009)

Reasonable doubt is a amazing album no doubt.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 12, 2009)

Why is it that the debut album of an artist is so often their best?

Nas - Illmatic
Jay-z - Reasonable Doubt
Wu tang clan - Enter the Wu tang (36 chambers) + most Wu tang clan releases
Snoop Dogg - Doggystyle
Dmx - It's dark and hell is hot 
Dr. Dre - The Chronic
Slick Rick - The Great Adventures of Slick Rick 
Notorious BIG - Ready to die
etc.

or close to it like

Public Enemy - It takes a nation of millions.. (year after Yo Bum Rush the Show)
Mobb Deep - The Infamous (year after Juvenile Hell)
A Tribe Called Quest - Low End Theory/Midnight Marauders
etc.

That's not to say some of them haven't had follow ups which were also incredible, but in most cases they never reach that level again. It's a damn shame.

Now that I think about the quality of hiphop in general diminished in about the 2000s which is incidentally the same period as when it got real big mainstream exposure. Not to put the later stuff down as it's great in it's own way, but the new wave of hiphop doesn't hold a candle to the classics imo.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 12, 2009)

So did anybody get kinda sad listening to Ason Jones? 

R.I.P. O.D.B.


----------



## Honzou (Sep 12, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Why is it that the debut album of an artist is so often their best?
> 
> Nas - Illmatic
> Jay-z - Reasonable Doubt
> ...




You know, the reason why I think that the first albums are the best is because the rapper is hungriest during their first album. After they receive some kind of fame they don't have to try as hard.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 12, 2009)

Honzou? said:


> You know, the reason why I think that the first albums are the best is because the rapper is hungriest during their first album. After they receive some kind of fame they don't have to try as hard.



Also they have a lifetime of material and ideas to draw on, whereas on their second they only have the stuff they thought up since their first album (in general)


----------



## Tash (Sep 12, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Nas is better than Jay lyrically. But straight up if someone told me all I could listen too was Nas albums or Jay-Z albums for a week id pick Jay no question.
> 
> Nas is always good, but his latest CDs have a few good songs then the rest are usually good but not memorable and the beat selection are almost always lacking IMO.



I'd just listen to Illmatic.

Over and over again.


----------



## Tash (Sep 12, 2009)

Honzou? said:


> You know, the reason why I think that the first albums are the best is because the rapper is hungriest during their first album. After they receive some kind of fame they don't have to try as hard.



This is the case for a lot of the guys Danchou mentioned but still a lot of people make their most ambitious projects a good deal into their career.


----------



## Tash (Sep 12, 2009)

Feuds between music artist are gay and boring.

The only thing mildly entertaining to come from Jay Z and Nas fighting is all the back-peddling they did afterwards to make it seem like they had some semblance of respect for each other all along.


----------



## Tash (Sep 12, 2009)

ur gay HUFF HUFF


HURR i had sex wiht ur girlfreind


----------



## Ronin0510 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hawaii Sophie Fame was jay's first rap name....


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2009)

Tash said:


> Feuds between music artist are gay and boring.
> 
> The only thing mildly entertaining to come from Jay Z and Nas fighting is all the back-peddling they did afterwards to make it seem like they had some semblance of respect for each other all along.



Are you kidding?  The worst of people bring out the best in others.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 12, 2009)

Too bad Jay-Z is a NaS stan .


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2009)

Ronin0510 said:


> Hawaii Sophie Fame was jay's first rap name....



proof or never happened


----------



## Tash (Sep 12, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Are you kidding?  The worst of people bring out the best in others.



Nope            .


----------



## Jakarta (Sep 12, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Now that I think about the quality of hiphop in general diminished in about the 2000s which is incidentally the same period as when it got real big mainstream exposure. Not to put the later stuff down as it's great in it's own way, but the new wave of hiphop doesn't hold a candle to the classics imo.



I don't know why people come down on the 00's for when hip-hop jumped the shark. The last three 90's years are every bit as guilty.


----------



## Tash (Sep 12, 2009)

TBH I enjoyed hip hop in the year 2000 more than most of the late later 90s years.


----------



## Jakarta (Sep 12, 2009)

2000 itself was a really good year, it's true. 2006 was pretty nice as well.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Sep 13, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Too bad Jay-Z is a NaS stan .



That's why Jay-z signed to Nas . . . oh wait.

I doubt Jay had much respect for Nas, Jay is a business man he'll do whatever it takes to get rich, if it means dropping Nas's name a couple times to get some credibility he'll do it.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 13, 2009)

edit - you do know jay-z was on nas's dick until he went silent...Jay-z waited for Big to die and waited for Nas to cool down. Thats why I cannot stand youngsters talking about Jay-z > Big.


SmackyTheFrog said:


> Half of Ether is just homo infatuated name calling, this verse is proof.  So what if Jay claims to be better than Big?  So what if KRS had a album called Blueprint?  In my eyes, Jay IS better than Big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ether is more about Nas flexing his lyricism and is not all about homosexuality....He is showing Jay he is a bitch, because jay was at the time. Talking about how he was a leader in his hood and was dealing, then it finally came out he was really no one but latched on to other people.

Also, you fail to deliver the fact that Nas is a better rapper then Jay...No matter what happens Nas has been accredited as being the closest thing to Rakim and Kool G. To try to tell me Jay is in any way is better because of his success is silly to me. Nas > Jay and ok Jay > Nas when it comes to selling....But I don't care about how many records someone sells or who owns what team, because if I did I would be only listening to weezy. I care about content, lyricism, beats, production etc. Most Jay fans pull out the money card, but I don't give a darn.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 13, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Was the last 2 sentences really necessary? Felt like you went out of the way to diss Jigga.
> 
> Lol @ our avatars matching what we're talking about.


No one is taking it personal....Maybe you read wrong? And I change my avatars all the time? Depends what I am listening to, which has been Nastradamus...I just had a Jaylib avy two days ago after listening to champion sound again. So was that necessary or do you want to focus on the argument?


----------



## Vault (Sep 13, 2009)

Lool who says Jay >> Big ?  thats really funny


----------



## Jakarta (Sep 13, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> edit - you do know jay-z was on nas's dick until he went silent...Jay-z waited for Big to die and waited for Nas to cool down. Thats why I cannot stand youngsters talking about Jay-z > Big.
> 
> Ether is more about Nas flexing his lyricism and is not all about homosexuality....He is showing Jay he is a bitch, because jay was at the time. Talking about how he was a leader in his hood and was dealing, then it finally came out he was really no one but latched on to other people.
> 
> Also, you fail to deliver the fact that Nas is a better rapper then Jay...No matter what happens Nas has been accredited as being the closest thing to Rakim and Kool G. To try to tell me Jay is in any way is better because of his success is silly to me. Nas > Jay and ok Jay > Nas when it comes to selling....But I don't care about how many records someone sells or who owns what team, because if I did I would be only listening to weezy. I care about content, lyricism, beats, production etc. Most Jay fans pull out the money card, but I don't give a darn.



Jay does have a better discography.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 13, 2009)

11 > 9 I would agree then


----------



## Honzou (Sep 13, 2009)

Jay>Nas

Nas is ass. Jakarta is right. 

"Fell from top ten to not mentioned at all/To your bodyguard's Oochie Wally verse better than yours."

This line right here is the reason why Jay-Z better than Nas.
"So yeah I sampled your voice, you was usin it wrong/ You made it a hot line, I made it a hot song"
After I heard this part it was over.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 13, 2009)

this is why nas > jay-z to me

"Your shit is garbage- what, you tryna kick knowledge"

Ignorant shit....

I don't know how you can say nas is ass when he is talked about so highly amongst people like az, kool g rap, rakim, em, kane, krs, big l, lupe etc. I could start posting verses also that actual pertain to something more than money, cars, clothes, hoes.

I don't know maybe its just me but I have never liked the camel cigarettes mascot...


----------



## Tash (Sep 13, 2009)

Nas made some really bad albums but he's not even remotely a garbage emcee.

Jay Z has a more consistent record but it's like

If you had a crate with both their discographies inside, the worst album in that crate is a Nas Album, but so is the best one.


----------



## Vault (Sep 13, 2009)

I agree with the above post , its so true


----------



## Kameil (Sep 13, 2009)

I like Wale's new mixtape "Back to the feature" listen to it peoplez. 

Mirajane


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 13, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> No one is taking it personal....Maybe you read wrong? And I change my avatars all the time? Depends what I am listening to, which has been Nastradamus...I just had a Jaylib avy two days ago after listening to champion sound again. So was that necessary or do you want to focus on the argument?



Didn't say it was personal, just felt like there was a lil' hate behind it. And I was just laughing at the fact, that at the time our avatars matched who were talking about. Nothing deep about it, just thought it was funny. I'm about to change mine to Crisis Core soon. And despite my set I actually believe Nas>Jay. Just been bangin the Blueprint a lot lately.


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2009)

Nas > Jay???









Jay >>>>>>> Nas


----------



## Vault (Sep 13, 2009)

This is becoming interesting 

Jay has more consistency lets leave it at that


----------



## Kameil (Sep 13, 2009)

Nas is butthurt as of this moment.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 13, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> Nas > Jay???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well truth be told I'm sort of at a crossroad right now. I fucking love Nas & his work, and I'm just now recently checking out more of Jay's work & I'm digging the shit too. Probably just gonna stay neutral.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 13, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> That's why Jay-z signed to Nas . . . oh wait.
> 
> I doubt Jay had much respect for Nas, Jay is a business man he'll do whatever it takes to get rich, if it means dropping Nas's name a couple times to get some credibility he'll do it.



So jay still liked Nas enough after getting his soul ethered to sign him. That's a stan move.


----------



## Vault (Sep 13, 2009)

I would never like anyone who ethered me like that


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 13, 2009)

I like Jay-Z and Nas but a problem with Nas has always been the fact that his lyrics severely overpower his beats. He has some amazing songs and back when he first came out it wasn't like that but these days it's a different story. Either his beats suck or it's something else. Lyrically to this day Nas doesn't have to try hard and still he's more impressive than most of the game right now. I don't know what happened to Nas these days though. It sort of feels like he lost that "drive" he used to have. Either that or he's just not as consistant as he used to be. I think it'll return but we all know when it does it'll be amazing. Nas can always come back with a comeback. 

Jay-Z's a different story though. He's not like he used to be in his other days but he's still consistant and can put out a great album if he tried hard enough. Not only that but if you take a look at him you can see how he's changed over the years and see how he's morphed himself repeatedly. Reasonable Doubt Jay-Z, In My Lifetime Vol. 3 Jay-Z, The Blueprint Jay-Z, The Black Album Jay-Z, American Gangster/Blueprint 3 Jay-Z are all different "types" of Jay-Z. Jay-Z can do that and still be consistant. He's constantly changing as a rapper but at the same time it's the same Jay-Z you all know and love. Sure he can change his flow repeatedly but overall he's still that same guy. He's evolved. With his next album it'll be something different once again. 

I'm still hoping that his next album will be a 3-disk set titled "Reasonable Doubt II" with each disk being a different era of Jay-Z back from his hustler days, then his laidback Blueprint/Black album days and then finally where he is now in life. It'll be fucking amazing. 

Erm, back to change. Sadly I don't see that for Nas. I mean sure it's ok but he'll need something. I want to see a Nas revival. I hope it happens. 

And after listening to more of Drake I have to say I love the guy. He's something "new" and not only that it's as if he could potentially be something greater than he is now. He's just starting off so he still has time to mold himself. He's a lot better than Lil Wayne I'd say. Put Lil Wayne and then put a little bit of Kanye's style and a little bit of Jay and then that's basically what you get. 

He has potential. Since he's trying to align himself with Jay-Z, Kanye and Rihanna's click and away from Lil Wayne and Young Money I think they'll be able to turn him into something great for the future.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 13, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Nas is butthurt as of this moment.



Oh...you must be referring to that bitch Kelis trying to take all his money, instead of going out and earning money her damn self. $55,000 is way too much for monthly child support.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 13, 2009)

Worst case ever!!! Nas need to shoot that bitch.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 13, 2009)

Drake has no intentions of straying away from wayne, KY, especially after what lil wayne did for him.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 13, 2009)

Drake can't abandon Wayne because Drake is like Wayne's 4th baby momma.


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2009)

I dont like wayne

been sucked into mainstream like everyone else.


----------



## Jakarta (Sep 13, 2009)

Wayne was always mainstream, or at least since Cash Money got big.


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2009)

meh, dont really matter anymore. I refuse to listen to the radio.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 14, 2009)

50 cent = King of Rap !!! 2nd to Jay Z only


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 14, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Worst case ever!!! Nas need to shoot that bitch.



yes he does.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 14, 2009)

Kanye posted this on his blog





> "I’M SOOOOO SORRY TO TAYLOR SWIFT AND HER FANS AND HER MOM. I SPOKE TO HER MOTHER RIGHT AFTER AND SHE SAID THE SAME THING MY MOTHER WOULD’VE SAID. SHE IS VERY TALENTED! I LIKE THE LYRICS ABOUT BEING A CHEERLEADER AND SHE’S IN THE BLEACHERS! …………………… I’M IN THE WRONG FOR GOING ON STAGE AND TAKING AWAY FROM HER MOMENT!…………….. BEYONCE’S VIDEO WAS THE BEST OF THIS DECADE!!!! I’M SORRY TO MY FANS IF I LET YOU GUYS DOWN!!!! I’M SORRY TO MY FRIENDS AT MTV. I WILL APOLOGIZE TO TAYLOR 2MRW. WELCOME TO THE REAL WORLD!!!! EVERYBODY WANNA BOOOOO ME BUT I’M A FAN OF REAL POP CULTURE!!! NO DISRESPECT BUT WE WATCHIN’ THE SHOW AT THE CRIB RIGHT NOW CAUSE … WELL YOU KNOW!!!! I’M STILL HAPPY FOR TAYLOR!!!! BOOOYAAAWWWW!!!! YOU ARE VERY VERY TALENTED!!! I GAVE MY AWARDS TO OUTKAST WHEN THEY DESERVED IT OVER ME… THAT’S WHAT IT IS!!!!!!! I’M NOT CRAZY YALL, I’M JUST REAL. SORRY FOR THAT!!! I REALLY FEEL BAD FOR TAYLOR AND I’M SINCERELY SORRY!!! MUCH RESPECT!!!!!"


----------



## Kameil (Sep 14, 2009)

I still don't give a darn in my opinion MTV award shows are sympathizing new amateur videos when it was pretty clear that Beyonce dominated that specific award category but she got the video of the year so it's whatever Kanye looked almost as gar as Raikage when he crushed Swift's feelings.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 14, 2009)

Kayne West is an attention whore of the lowest class. The less said about him the better.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 14, 2009)

Kanye's been an asshole for a while, so this doesn't phase me at all.  I'll still have no problem bumping College Dropout.


----------



## Kittan (Sep 14, 2009)

Look how sophisticated his response was

BOOYAAW indeed kanye.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 14, 2009)

I love Kanye's music and his production skills but as a person Kanye's a douchebag. He needs to change but as we've seen in the past that isn't going to happen. He just needs to man up and grow up. It'll be some years before we see this guy change his look. 

Something else random but is it me or are Method Man's hooks great? New Wu from OBFCLII proves it. 

Btw, something you've all have probably already seen


----------



## JonnyCake (Sep 14, 2009)

Kanye, you can't be half assed about it. If he was really G he would have said fuck yah, that just happened what are you gonna do about it. Disappointing that he apologize.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 14, 2009)

JonnyCake said:


> Kanye, you can't be half assed about it. If he was really G he would have said fuck yah, that just happened what are you gonna do about it. Disappointing that he apologize.



BUT HE APOLOGIZED IN ALL CAPS SO THAT MAKES HIM A HARDASS RIGHT!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

/Did ODB ever apologize after his storming of the grammys?


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

ODB was an asshole to the core 

Genius nonetheless


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 14, 2009)

Kanye West was drunk of course he'd apologize for what he said.


----------



## Jakarta (Sep 14, 2009)

JonnyCake said:


> Kanye, you can't be half assed about it. If he was really G he would have said fuck yah, that just happened what are you gonna do about it. Disappointing that he apologize.



Grown men acting like children is the most badass thing ever yo.

Also lol, at Kanye having anything to do with "being a G".


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 14, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Drake can't abandon Wayne because Drake is like Wayne's 4th baby momma.



Yeah I don't see it happening either.

Also


----------



## superattackpea (Sep 14, 2009)

Not having, nor wanting, any knowledge of Kayne's latest breakdown I'd just like to say the only way I could take him seriously as a person is if he names his next album "Fish".

Also, ODB saved the life of a child after she got hit by a car. If he wanted to cause a ruckus at an award show that's fine by me.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 14, 2009)

Jesus Christ 

If you haven't heard this already, you need to give this a listen to



12/10 by far


----------



## Tash (Sep 14, 2009)

superattackpea said:


> Also, ODB saved the life of a child after she got hit by a car. If he wanted to cause a ruckus at an award show that's fine by me.



Also he did it in pretty much the nicest fashion ever.

Goes on stage, kisses Erykah Badu, calms the crowd, and gives respect to Puffy.

ODB's the best.


----------



## Tash (Sep 14, 2009)

Da Art of Stage Rushing Pt. 2

By Russell Jones


----------



## Jakarta (Sep 14, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Jesus Christ
> 
> If you haven't heard this already, you need to give this a listen to
> 
> ...



More like 3.5/5.

Pretty middle of the road for Quik. His first and fourth were better.


----------



## Eki (Sep 14, 2009)

that shit kanye did was childish


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Sep 15, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> edit - you do know jay-z was on nas's dick until he went silent...Jay-z waited for Big to die and waited for Nas to cool down. Thats why I cannot stand youngsters talking about Jay-z > Big.
> 
> Ether is more about Nas flexing his lyricism and is not all about homosexuality....He is showing Jay he is a bitch, because jay was at the time. Talking about how he was a leader in his hood and was dealing, then it finally came out he was really no one but latched on to other people.
> 
> Also, you fail to deliver the fact that Nas is a better rapper then Jay...No matter what happens Nas has been accredited as being the closest thing to Rakim and Kool G. To try to tell me Jay is in any way is better because of his success is silly to me. Nas > Jay and ok Jay > Nas when it comes to selling....But I don't care about how many records someone sells or who owns what team, because if I did I would be only listening to weezy. I care about content, lyricism, beats, production etc. Most Jay fans pull out the money card, but I don't give a darn.



So?  Jay-z was all about making money, as said if dropping Nas's name will get him the credibility to blow he'd do it.

Ether was 50% calling Jay-z gay, 40% threatening Jay-z, 10% pain.  There were a few hot verses then he goes straight back to calling Jay-Z gay/threatening to shoot him, that's not lyrical.  It's generally accepted most rappers make shit up about themselves, Nas is no exception.  I dare you tell me Nas never made shit up about himself on a song or interview.

Against rappers like say, Black Thought, Mos Def, Talib Kweli, or Lupe Fiasco money doesn't mean anything, but against Nas it means a lot.  Forgotten that Nas sold out and failed?  At least Jigga sold out and made a hip hop empire.



Masa Def said:


> this is why nas > jay-z to me
> 
> "Your shit is garbage- what, you tryna kick knowledge"
> 
> ...



"I rock hoes ya'll rock fellas."

Did Nas jack a second grader's lyrics or some shit there?

I think Nas was a talented rapper, I gave you power is easily one of the best hip hop songs ever, and Illmatic is a classic.  But I can't respect the guy, something about him isn't right.  He goes from a poet to mafia gangster to a balling hood rat to a guy who just came back from a vision quest.



mystictrunks said:


> So jay still liked Nas enough after getting his soul ethered to sign him. That's a stan move.



Nas is out there getting that paper for Jay-Z.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> And after listening to more of Drake I have to say I love the guy. He's something "new" and not only that it's as if he could potentially be something greater than he is now. He's just starting off so he still has time to mold himself. He's a lot better than Lil Wayne I'd say. Put Lil Wayne and then put a little bit of Kanye's style and a little bit of Jay and then that's basically what you get.
> 
> He has potential. Since he's trying to align himself with Jay-Z, Kanye and Rihanna's click and away from Lil Wayne and Young Money I think they'll be able to turn him into something great for the future.



Drake is better than current Wayne, but Wayne's best work easily shadows over Drake's.  I don't like Wayne, but some of Wayne's older stuff is kind of clever.  Wayne isn't a hard target to surpass though, I can see Drake passing him.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 15, 2009)

Drake is definitly the most popular rapper in the game right now, and he has the potential to surpass Wayne. Not saying Wayne is like Nas or Hov, but you get my point.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 15, 2009)

I personally find both Drake and Weezy extremely boring and annoying. I don t mind them being popular, hell, they work hard enough for it, I just wish they didnt own the radio


----------



## Yosha (Sep 15, 2009)

Nas always kept it real imo I don't think he got gangster all of a sudden....I just don't see where that comes from.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 15, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> Nas always kept it real imo I don't think he got gangster all of a sudden....I just don't see where that comes from.



Nas has always had that gangster type of vibe to him IMO.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 15, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> Nas always kept it real imo I don't think he got gangster all of a sudden....I just don't see where that comes from.



All those lines about imaginary tec's.


Jay-Z is still a Nas stan though.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 15, 2009)

Quick question. Anyone find it a little, well...disturbing that Wayne is a gangster rapper, considering he was never in the streets, and never sold coke or crack a day in his life? Especially since he basiclly grew up on TV?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 15, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Quick question. Anyone find it a little, well...disturbing that Wayne is a gangster rapper, considering he was never in the streets, and never sold coke or crack a day in his life? Especially since he basiclly grew up on TV?



Ha he had me fooled.

lol drama club!


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 15, 2009)

Wayne is influencing Drake with that. By 2011 dude's going to be rapping about moving weight on the hard streets of Degrassi.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 15, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Wayne is influencing Drake with that. By 2011 dude's going to be rapping about moving weight on the hard streets of Degrassi.



I happened to be a big fan of that show...until it went downhill. Drake's material has definitly changed a little. If you listen to his previous mixtapes, and compare it to So far gone, So far gone sounds way more mainstream, and his previous efforts are more conscious. Even though I think his music is better now, as long as he doesnt start rapping on some tough guy/shoot em bang bang shit, Im find with that, because Ray Charles _and_ Stevie Wonder could see that thats not who he is.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Quick question. Anyone find it a little, well...disturbing that Wayne is a gangster rapper, considering he was never in the streets, and never sold coke or crack a day in his life? Especially since he basiclly grew up on TV?



Hell even if he did I couldn't take the guy seriously with a voice like that, the dude sound like a crack head elmo.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 15, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Wayne is influencing Drake with that. By 2011 dude's going to be rapping about moving weight on the hard streets of Degrassi.



lmfao!!!!1


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 15, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Wayne is influencing Drake with that. By 2011 dude's going to be rapping about moving weight on the hard streets of Degrassi.



 **


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 15, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Quick question. Anyone find it a little, well...disturbing that Wayne is a gangster rapper, considering he was never in the streets, and never sold coke or crack a day in his life? Especially since he basiclly grew up on TV?



That's not what Behind the Music on VH1 would have you believe


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 15, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> That's not what Behind the Music on VH1 would have you believe



I seen that shit. VH1 really did try to make Wayne out to be some rapper who was in the streets doing dirt. I like Wayne, but thats not who he is.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 15, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Nas has always had that gangster type of vibe to him IMO.





mystictrunks said:


> All those lines about imaginary tec's.
> Growing up in queen's on the wrongside, I would have to believe that he touched a gun....Neither has it been refuted. Maybe watching belly has my mind made up...
> 
> Jay-Z is still a Nas stan though.





Rated R Superstar said:


> Quick question. Anyone find it a little, well...disturbing that Wayne is a gangster rapper, considering he was never in the streets, and never sold coke or crack a day in his life? Especially since he basiclly grew up on TV?


Wayne grew up in the streets also and from my understanding he was in the bloods, now I find it hard to believe he did anything though.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 15, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Wayne is influencing Drake with that. By 2011 dude's going to be rapping about moving weight on the hard streets of Degrassi.



 Oh shit.


----------



## mow (Sep 15, 2009)

this is all kinds of awesome

Link

Black Keys reveal details of hip-hop project

Mos Def, RZA, Raekwon and Q-Tip all feature


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 15, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> Wayne grew up in the streets also and from my understanding he was in the bloods, now I find it hard to believe he did anything though.



Heres the deal. Wayne's younger brother is a blood. Wayne then decided to become a blood. Remember when he use to rock blue bandanas back in the day? Wayne reps that blood shit, but I just find it hard to believe that someone who grew up in the public eye, actually did dirt in the streets.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 15, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Drake is definitly the most popular rapper in the game right now, and he has the potential to surpass Wayne. Not saying Wayne is like Nas or Hov, but you get my point.



I'd still rather Listen to Jay Z then either Drake or Weezy because Jay Z is a top 3 rapper of all time (arguably) And you never know when the all time rap greats can be gone look at Biggie and 2 pac heck even Look at pop and Michael Jackson. I'm gonna be bumping Album's like blueprint 3 way past Jay Z retires


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 15, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> Wayne grew up in the streets also and from my understanding he was in the bloods, now I find it hard to believe he did anything though.




Just curious as to why I was quoted.


----------



## Jakarta (Sep 15, 2009)

> "I rock hoes ya'll rock fellas."
> 
> Did Nas jack a second grader's lyrics or some shit there?



If you don't get this joke you really shouldn't be talking like a Jay-Z fan.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 15, 2009)

Diidy's aint backing down for shit...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyhi6ZSd_AE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jakarta (Sep 15, 2009)

So after ruining New York hip-hop, what has Diddy been up to.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 15, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Just curious as to why I was quoted.


obviously an accident.

The 13th anniversary of Pac's death was two days ago and no one said anything, its a shame. R.I.P.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSgkBF6LjH4[/YOUTUBE]
favorite pac track


----------



## Danchou (Sep 15, 2009)

mow said:


> this is all kinds of awesome
> 
> Not serious?
> 
> ...


That sounds interesting to say the least. Black Keys rock and so do those rappers.

It's rare when rap and rock actually manage to blend well together. It's often either a hit or complete miss, but I'm considering the names this should be good.


----------



## Tash (Sep 15, 2009)

Danchou said:


> It's rare when rap and rock actually manage to blend well together. It's often either a hit or complete miss, but I'm considering the names this should be good.



Rock and Hip Hop fusions usually own unless you're listening to LIMP BIZKIT.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 15, 2009)

Tash said:


> Rock and Hip Hop fusions usually own unless you're listening to LIMP BIZKIT.


Liek what?

I greatly enjoyed a few tracks from Loud Rocks, but others on it were complete flops. Gorillaz have some good tracks, but they're more of a eclectic supergroup. Which reminds me, their colab "911" with D12 and Terry Hall is also sick.


----------



## Tash (Sep 15, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Liek what?
> 
> I greatly enjoyed a few tracks from Loud Rocks, but others on it were complete flops. Gorillaz have some good tracks, but they're more of a eclectic supergroup. Which reminds me, their colab "911" with D12 and Terry Hall is also sick.




K'naan
P.O.S.
Mos Def
Outkast

But I personally think K-Os does it best.

[YOUTUBE]4od9G0CsKwE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]OzrnYk4Haks[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]16iNtol-X6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tash (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh yea

I wanna post this too since I mentioned P.O.S. and K-Os in the same post and because it's great even if it's not spiced with Rock and Roll.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 15, 2009)

Jakarta said:


> So after ruining New York hip-hop, what has Diddy been up to.



Who knows all I know is he got all the money I wish I had


----------



## Danchou (Sep 16, 2009)

Tash said:


> K'naan
> P.O.S.
> Mos Def
> Outkast
> ...


I know about Mos Def and Outkast, but K'naan and P.O.S. aren't that familair. I thought you meant something more specific like a project between an established Rock Artist and a Hip Hop artist (something like Walk this way with Aerosmith and Run DMC) It's rare to find that sort of stuff.

On the same vein, Handsome Boy Modelling School (Prince Paul and Dan the Automator project) is pretty awesome stuff as well. Their songs have a lot of guest appearances from all kinds of music artists that work out pretty well. It's a shame they called it quits after just two album.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Sep 16, 2009)

Jakarta said:


> If you don't get this joke you really shouldn't be talking like a Jay-Z fan.



I get the joke, it's lame.  I'm not a Jay-z fan either, I just don't like Nas that much.  I'm also not convinced that Nas beat Jay-z during their feud.


----------



## mow (Sep 16, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


>


----------



## spirishman (Sep 16, 2009)

has anyone listened to kid cudi's new release, I haven't heard if it was good or not yet


----------



## Tash (Sep 16, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> I get the joke, it's lame.  I'm not a Jay-z fan either, I just don't like Nas that much.  I'm also not convinced that Nas beat Jay-z during their feud.



Nobody "beat" anybody.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Liek what?
> 
> I greatly enjoyed a few tracks from Loud Rocks, but others on it were complete flops. Gorillaz have some good tracks, but they're more of a eclectic supergroup. Which reminds me, their colab "911" with D12 and Terry Hall is also sick.



Fahrenheit 115: Part 3


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 16, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Fahrenheit 115: Part 3



TRUTH! A Rhyming Ape did indeed go hard.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 16, 2009)

Just got around to getting OBFCL2. I can see myself fucking with this long into the future.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 16, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


>



I wish i hadnt seen that...

I NEED IT NAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 17, 2009)

Click it, it's a DL link.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 17, 2009)

What kind of person do you think I am? I wouldn't leave you hanging like that


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 17, 2009)

lol damn, i already got it from 2dopeboyz. My bad


----------



## mow (Sep 17, 2009)

someone please up the blu(e) instrumental mixtape! the new one, not HerFavColo(u)r


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 17, 2009)

^Sasuke's Amaterasu/Enton - Kagu Tsuchi Jutsu


----------



## mow (Sep 17, 2009)

a man after mein own heart, danke! <3

EDIT: lol, i meant the new one man, not herfav colour! XD


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 17, 2009)

Oops You mean No Sleep For A Day right? Stock


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 17, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


>



OMG!, getting it! 

Shark is always on top of it when it comes to Blu.


----------



## Eki (Sep 17, 2009)

Blu is f'kn sickpek


----------



## jkingler (Sep 18, 2009)

Agreed. That new Blu mixtape pretty much decimated most of the other hip-hop releases this year.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 18, 2009)

can someone hook me up with big sean ish.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 18, 2009)

^The Source


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 18, 2009)

Anyone have J. Cole's mixtape "The Warm Up"? Also "It Was Written - Mick Boogie & Lupe Fiasco" mixtape?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 18, 2009)

The Blu mixtape is madd nice!


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 18, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Anyone have J. Cole's mixtape "The Warm Up"? Also "It Was Written - Mick Boogie & Lupe Fiasco" mixtape?



Warm Up is one the best tapes of '09 so far.

Apparently he has another tape coming out sometime in late 09/early 10.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 18, 2009)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Warm Up is one the best tapes of '09 so far.
> 
> Apparently he has another tape coming out sometime in late 09/early 10.


You have it? 

I'm asking because I want to download them. I hear great things about The Warm Up. I want the Lupe mixtape because there's some songs on there I don't have yet.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 18, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Anyone have J. Cole's mixtape "The Warm Up"? Also "It Was Written - Mick Boogie & Lupe Fiasco" mixtape?



The Warm Up
~New guy~

BTW if you guys are looking for mixtapes 2dopeboyz.com and getrightmusic.com are two good sites to check out.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 18, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Good shit, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



GTFO, Ponch.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 18, 2009)

Max

DL Donnis's mixtape Diary Of An Atlanta Brave that shit is pretty good.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 18, 2009)

I've heard it a few time. Didn't really know what to think of it on the first listen, second time around I started liking it. Not to bad really, I like it. I'll be interested to see what else Donnis comes out with.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 18, 2009)

What is up with this Kid Cudi and Drake hype? I really don't think there good (Especially Drake).


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You have it?
> 
> I'm asking because I want to download them. I hear great things about The Warm Up. I want the Lupe mixtape because there's some songs on there I don't have yet.



The latter is up on a superbatch on mininova.  I'd upload it for you myself but my comp is breathing her last


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 18, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> What's the best mixtapes of Lupe Fiasco, I didn't really find Lupe a pariah after listening to The Cool and Food and Liquor



FNF 1-3.
Revenge of the Nerds and Lupe The Gorilla are my favorites out of the 3.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> What's the best mixtapes of Lupe Fiasco, I didn't really find Lupe a pariah after listening to The Cool and Food and Liquor



The Fahrenheit 1/15 series for me.  Followed closely by Lupe the Jedi.
Xtreme I didn't really care for.  It Was Written was alright.  Chi-Town Guevara and Return of the Jedi are close 2nd.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 18, 2009)

So no ones talking about the new Brother Ali ?


----------



## Yosha (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh shi...New ali dropped? Im going to have to cop it.


Niko Bellic said:


> What is up with this Kid Cudi and Drake hype? I really don't think there good (Especially Drake).


Why don't you think either of them are good?


----------



## Jakarta (Sep 18, 2009)

Kid Cudi is a mediocre "rapper" who isn't actually a rapper so much as a singer, what made his album good was the production.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 18, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> FNF 1-3.
> Revenge of the Nerds and Lupe The Gorilla are my favorites out of the 3.



The Truth Is Among Us was the best imo. Amizing lyrically. 


Still can't get into Cudi, too much hype for me not to be likin him. ><"


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 18, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> The Warm Up
> human form
> 
> BTW if you guys are looking for mixtapes 2dopeboyz.com and getrightmusic.com are two good sites to check out.


Thanks!

Also Lupe's mixtapes are all great and I'd say the F1-3 series is the best I've heard from him. Then again he doesn't really have any low points. I can confidently say that I've never really disliked any of his songs. He always keeps it consistant. His mixtapes are also a little bit different than his cds. The mixtapes are more "raw" than anything while with his albums he tries to proves exactly the kind of rapper he is and does that by combining his style with his production and basically the whole package. I mean there's a difference but overall it's still Lupe. 

I recommend them to anyone who's ever heard of Lupe, hell even if you haven't I recommend them. For example take this


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 18, 2009)

Jedi Mind Tricks - Greatest Features

2 Disc

YEAH


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 18, 2009)

Jakarta said:


> Kid Cudi is a mediocre "rapper" who isn't actually a rapper so much as a singer, what made his album good was the production.



Cudi can't sing at all. He's like Drake with less skills but a better ear for beats.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2009)

Nothing beats the freestyle over Dead Presidents.

As a matter of fact, anybody's who's ever recorded over that beat has done extremely well.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 19, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> The Truth Is Among Us was the best imo. Amizing lyrically.
> 
> 
> Still can't get into Cudi, too much hype for me not to be likin him. ><"



Don't worry your not the only one, though it might be cause im so used to bumping Bp3.


----------



## mow (Sep 19, 2009)

Is there any news at all regarding if De La Soul will ever release _Art Official Intelligence Vol. III_?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 19, 2009)

mow said:


> Is there any news at all regarding if De La Soul will ever release _Art Official Intelligence Vol. III_?



They're working on it apparently. I think it's going to be OB4CL2 status and come out in like 2013.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2009)

I thought De La Soul were on permanent hiatus?


----------



## mow (Sep 19, 2009)

not at all, they just did the Nike+ special album, and said they are working on AoI Vol. 3. They're playing in my area in a few months, so im hoping they'll lay down some new tunes


----------



## Tash (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't like sounding like the douche who disapproves of everything but I kinda think all "The Freshman" are overrated.

The best of them (Blu and B.o.B.) being really average and the worst of them (Asher Roth) being just bad.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2009)

Did you just use the N-word?


----------



## Jakarta (Sep 19, 2009)

Below the Heavens was overrated so maybe that has something to do with Blu being overrated.

I have no idea why he's so popular around here.


----------



## mow (Sep 19, 2009)

_yes. _
.   . .

EDOT: hmm, you know what you are right. Why would an emcee with exquisite delivery, fantastic lyrics and supported by great beats get love? It's preposterous. Everyone here is stupid. Go rock some proper shit like 50 Cent or some shit.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 19, 2009)

Tash said:


> I don't like sounding like the douche who disapproves of everything but I kinda think all "The Freshman" are overrated.
> 
> The best of them (Blu and B.o.B.) being really average and the worst of them (Asher Roth) being just bad.



Cuuren$y and Cory Gunz are pretty good. J.Cole and Drake need to get more than one flow. Charles Ham, Cudi, and The Ice Planet Hoth are entertaining but are either too corny or lack skill.

Jay Electronica, Wale, Wiz, and Blu are probably the best up and comers but some of them don't seem like they're ever going to drop.


----------



## Tash (Sep 19, 2009)

mow said:


> _yes. _
> .   . .
> 
> EDOT: hmm, you know what you are right. Why would an emcee with exquisite delivery, fantastic lyrics and supported by great beats get love? It's preposterous. Everyone here is stupid. Go rock some proper shit like 50 Cent or some shit.



I never said Blu was garbage.

He's just average, not bad, but not really excellent either.

No real wammers for beats, no really dope lines that particularly stick out. 

He's above a lot of what's been recently put out sure, but in the grand scale of things... well...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 19, 2009)

2 things:

1 Lupe Fiasco recently (last week Saturday) performed at my college (SUNY Oneonta). It was fucking amazing and I loved it! Definitely one of the best moments in my life. I was seriously going crazy. I have some vids and pics, but my camera is acting like an idiot at the moment. I'll try again later on this week when I get new batteries.

2. I missed the discussions, but what did everyone think of Jay-Z's Blueprint 3?


----------



## Tash (Sep 19, 2009)

But yea Shad's cool, I like Shad this is my favorite Shad song.


----------



## Jakarta (Sep 19, 2009)

mow said:


> _yes. _
> .   . .
> 
> EDOT: hmm, you know what you are right. Why would an emcee with exquisite delivery, fantastic lyrics and supported by great beats get love? It's preposterous. Everyone here is stupid. Go rock some proper shit like 50 Cent or some shit.



His delivery is plain-jane, he really didn't ride those beats to well if you ask me. The lyrics were pretty alright I guess, and the beats were generically good 9th Wonder style Dilla/Hi-Tek knock offs.

I never said it was bad (IE 50 Cent). Just that's it's only alright and nowhere near anything resembling a masterpiece.

Not even top ten of 2007.

And yeah, I'm right.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2009)

Who is the Shad character?



Dimezanime20 said:


> 2 things:
> 
> 1 Lupe Fiasco recently (last week Saturday) performed at my college (SUNY Oneonta). It was fucking amazing and I loved it! Definitely one of the best moments in my life. I was seriously going crazy. I have some vids and pics, but my camera is acting like an idiot at the moment. I'll try again later on this week when I get new batteries.
> 
> 2. I missed the discussions, but what did everyone think of Jay-Z's Blueprint 3?



What songs did he perform?

It was...good.


----------



## Jakarta (Sep 19, 2009)

Most exciting up and coming rapper without an album = Dessa of Doomtree.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 19, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Who is the Shad character?



A dude from Canada with no love

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIoOWA7sH8s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jakarta (Sep 19, 2009)

Shad owns, I love the sampling of the Akira soundtrack on his first album.


----------



## Tash (Sep 19, 2009)

Speaking of Doomtree.



It's a good album.

It's a really good album.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2009)

He must have shit promotion.  What's his record label?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 19, 2009)

Mider T said:


> He must have shit promotion.  What's his record label?



He's from Canada, so no one knows.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 19, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Who is the Shad character?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He first came out with some little raps over two of Justice's songs ("Genesis" and "Let There Be Light"). Then, in no particular order (cause I have a fucked up memory), his verses from "Touch The Sky", "Everyone Nose", and "Hi-Definition"; "He Never Lies", "I Gotcha", "Hip Hop Saved My Life", "Little Weapon", "Superstar", "Go Go Gadget Flow", "Kick Push", "Shining Down", (A new song on Lasers. Can't remember the name, but it's about girls or a girl. He didn't sing all of it though), "Streets On Fire", "Paris Tokyo", and an encore with "Daydreaming". I might be missing one or so.

Also, he talked about how he hated Fox News and how "War Is Not Necessary".


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 19, 2009)

Tash said:


> I don't like sounding like the douche who disapproves of everything but I kinda think all "The Freshman" are overrated.
> 
> The best of them (Blu and B.o.B.) being really average and the worst of them (Asher Roth) being just bad.



B.o.B? He's no where near the top of "The Freshman". But I have to agree with you. Overall the whole "Freshman" thing is overblown, although I do like Blu and Wale out of the 10. Listened to B.o.B's mixtape and one of Asher Roth's and didn't like either (IMO the comparisons Roth draws to Em are just a downright joke). Cudi sounds mediocre to me. I can listen to him, but there's nothing really amazing about him.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2009)

Why does he always do "I Gotcha" at concerts?  It's not that good to me.

lol Fox News.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 19, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Why does he always do "I Gotcha" at concerts?  It's not that good to me.
> 
> lol Fox News.



What?! That song is fucking awesome! I don't know about you, but I get hyped everytime I hear it. Love the lyrics and the beat, and I know all the words to it.


----------



## Tash (Sep 19, 2009)

B.o.B. does have some downright horrible songs.

And the first half of his last mixtape is completely unremarkable.

But when he really pushes himself he can make some pretty good shit.

You could still hear people like K-os and Andre 3000 doing his best day's work even better but he does have potential.

Real wacky genre mashing shit.

And yea, I thought Wale was fine but if he keeps making shit like CHILLIN he can piss off.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 19, 2009)

He made Chillin' so he would get on the TV. He even said it himself, that's why he got Lady GaGa on the song. Listen to Ice and Rain by him.



Jakarta said:


> Shad owns, I love the sampling of the Akira soundtrack on his first album.



This caught my interest major. Elaborate, gentlemen.

Also, I've been sleeping on Lupe, only got his two albums. Someone recommend me a few of his mixtapes. I'm not looking for his whole discography or some shit, just like the two/three best ones.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah B.o.B can be like that. I just wonder if he'll ever give 100% consistently.

And true, Chillin was a throw away song and a few have popped up as the mixtapes keep coming. I'm really interested to see how AD turns out.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2009)

Does anyone listen to k-os?  I need to learn more about Canadian hip-hop.



G.O.A.T. said:


> Also, I've been sleeping on Lupe, only got his two albums. Someone recommend me a few of his mixtapes. I'm not looking for his whole discography or some shit, just like the two/three best ones.



Look back a page or two.


----------



## Tash (Sep 19, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Does anyone listen to k-os?



A lot of people.

He took a couple Juno Awards IIRC.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2009)

Well shit now I feel late, I mean I heard Heaven only Knows and couple of other joints but didn't know him intimately.  I need someone well versed on Canada's front.


----------



## Tash (Sep 19, 2009)

DL Joyfull Rebellion, Yes!, Atlantis: Hymns 4 Disco, and Exit for K-Os, also check out his earlier singles before he got an album together on youtube, like Rise Like the Sun, Musical Essence, his cover of the Police song Bed's Too Big Without You, and Fooling You, basically anything with K-Os' name on it. All of it is great.

Definitely get The Dusty Foot Philosopher by K'Naan. You can take or leave his second album though.

Check out everything by the Rascalz.

And both Shad albums, The Old Prince and When this is Over.

These guy's are Canada's best.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2009)

Downloading Yes! as we type.  K'naan is no question, the rest I'll listen to on youtube first.  I'll try Shad.  And I'll have to look up the Rascalz.

What about Saukrates?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 19, 2009)

I haven't heard Saukrates stuff in a while, but he's good.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 19, 2009)

Tash said:


> DL Joyfull Rebellion, Yes!, Atlantis: Hymns 4 Disco, and Exit for K-Os, also check out his earlier singles before he got an album together on youtube, like Rise Like the Sun, Musical Essence, his cover of the Police song Bed's Too Big Without You, and Fooling You, basically anything with K-Os' name on it. All of it is great.
> 
> Definitely get The Dusty Foot Philosopher by K'Naan. You can take or leave his second album though.
> 
> ...



*Takes down notes* 

BTW speaking of K'naan recently did a project with J.Period called the Messengers. It's a remix of songs from 3 influential artist (Fela Kuti, Bob Marley, and Bob Dylan). Not really sure how much of it is new stuff (haven't really heard much of K'Naan), but I did recognize a track or two. Either way thought maybe some of you might like it, so here's a link: actual colors


----------



## Ito (Sep 19, 2009)

Does anybody here listen to Blu?


----------



## Eki (Sep 19, 2009)

didnt we just mention him some pages back?

but yes, i do.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2009)

Convo starting to go in circles


----------



## Ito (Sep 19, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> didnt we just mention him some pages back?
> 
> but yes, i do.



I didn't bother looking. Blu is a genius. You guys listen to his protege, Sene?


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 19, 2009)

I saw he has a something coming out soon. Have an EP with him and Blu and I've heard him a few times in a couple of Blu's mixtapes. Haven't heard enough of him to come to much of a conclusion on him, but he's not too bad.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 20, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> *Takes down notes*
> 
> BTW speaking of K'naan recently did a project with J.Period called the Messengers. It's a remix of songs from 3 influential artist (Fela Kuti, Bob Marley, and Bob Dylan). Not really sure how much of it is new stuff (haven't really heard much of K'Naan), but I did recognize a track or two. Either way thought maybe some of you might like it, so here's a link: Psyduck was dancing on Itachi's grave.



Got all three of the Messenger tapes. Haven't given them a proper listen yet though. A lot of it is just K'naan songs mixed with a Bob Dylan track. But I think there is some original stuff on them.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ive probably listened to "I dont really like to" by Shad over 500 times...since I got his album about a year ago.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Sep 20, 2009)

Wtf happened to Exile?


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone feel like pimping me some Shad albums?


----------



## mow (Sep 20, 2009)

sending it out in a bit mate


----------



## kumabear (Sep 20, 2009)

480p 

beats that hova skipped over for bp3

holy fuck am i mad


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 20, 2009)

They're all pretty good, but not really Jay-Z.


----------



## mow (Sep 20, 2009)

Allow me to present next year's hiphop album of the year

Shooting Protestors


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 20, 2009)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Anyone feel like pimping me some Shad albums?



same here. Hearing nothing but good stuff.


----------



## mow (Sep 20, 2009)

JB, comming atcha mate

bump my thread in the pimp area yo


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 20, 2009)

kumabear said:


> It took 10 not-so-subtle signs for Naruto to realize that his wife was pregnant...
> 
> beats that hova skipped over for bp3
> 
> holy fuck am i mad


So far one that stood out has to be Fire. Jay-Z would have dominated with beat. Still listening but yeah some of these beats could have been on the album to replace those crappy Timbo beats.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 20, 2009)

Be on the look out for masta ace's new collab with edo called A&E. I have one of their tracks they just let loose so lmk if you want it.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 20, 2009)

Let's discuss Drake.

I think he's pretty sick, TBH.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 20, 2009)

Drake is nice, nothing more.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 20, 2009)

he has the potential to be more than nice.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 20, 2009)

agreed, but he needs to stop dropping verses that have to do with nothing. Its like he is has the weezy effect.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2009)

^I'll take it though, as long as he doesn't sound like elmo on crack I'm good.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 20, 2009)

Drake kills it every time he goes personal on a track.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 20, 2009)

Still does not say much to me, other then he is nice. Dunno how you define nice but he is definately nice and kills it everyonce and awhile on personal tracks. However, this is usually when on his own shit and not with Young money...meaning that we will see more sound > content


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 20, 2009)

He's def changing tho, ur right.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 20, 2009)

He's still sick, though. Especially "Fear."


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 20, 2009)

^ mos definitely, Fear is a great track. Drake always rips on the singing tip too.


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Sep 21, 2009)

Lazlow said:


> Let's discuss Drake.
> 
> I think he's pretty sick, TBH.



He's a studio rapper. Pure garbage.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 21, 2009)

ReasonableDoubt said:


> He's a studio rapper. Pure garbage.



The fuck is a studio rapper?


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Sep 21, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> The fuck is a studio rapper?



The fuck you think it is?

A rapper who only sounds good in a studio

Plus his lyrics aren't good at all.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 21, 2009)

ReasonableDoubt said:


> The fuck you think it is?
> 
> A rapper who only sounds good in a studio
> 
> Plus his lyrics aren't good at all.



Not getting it. So what you saying his shit only sounds good when he's recording it, or what?


----------



## Yosha (Sep 21, 2009)

he only sounds good on wax is what he is saying


----------



## Kameil (Sep 21, 2009)

Fuck Drake one of the few truths is simply Wale.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 21, 2009)

Since I don't listen to the Radio or watch MTV, I had no clue who the fuck Drake was until recently. 
I heard a song and 

I was like 
"Wait, is that Wayne?" 

My friend was like 
"Nah, that's Wayne. Jr"

I was like like 
"Who?"

He was like
"Drake, he writes for Wayne or something like that"

I was like 
"Who the fuck is Drake? Why does he sound like Wayne, who the fuck wants to sound like Wayne? He ghost writes for Wayne? WTF? So he's behind all those garbage ass lyrics?"

He was like
"I don't know, I guess?"

So yeah, I don't want anything to do with no Lil Wayne Jr A.K.A Birdman the III...


----------



## mow (Sep 21, 2009)

Who gives a fuck about a lame ass rappeeeeeeeeeeer? 

I have goodies for thee,


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2009)

ReasonableDoubt said:


> The fuck you think it is?
> 
> A rapper who only sounds good in a studio
> 
> Plus his lyrics aren't good at all.



Meh as long as he sounds good on a track that I'm listening to that's good enough for me. 

And i don't see how he's like wayne at all. He especially doesn't sound like that elmo mother fucker.


----------



## mow (Sep 21, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Fuck Drake one of the few truths is simply Wale.



When i saw him in Oslo, he lead more than 3000 drunk Norwegians into an Acapella version of A Tribe Called Quest's Electrical Relaxation.

Wale is the fuckin tits.

BLAKROC (BLACK KEYS FEAT. JIM JONES & MOS DEF)- Hoochie Coo
The Sexy New Naughty Pic *Positive Comment* Thread


----------



## Yosha (Sep 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Meh as long as he sounds good on a track that I'm listening to that's good enough for me.
> 
> And i don't see how he's like wayne at all. He especially doesn't sound like that elmo mother fucker.


No one says he sounds like wayne.............he writes like wayne. He skips from subject to subject and he is all wordplay like wayne. Yes, yes, it is true.

Seems like this thread is all about talking about stupid shit now. And a rotation of the same rappers can be talked about on everyother page.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 21, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Since I don't listen to the Radio or watch MTV, I had no clue who the fuck Drake was until recently.
> I heard a song and
> 
> I was like
> ...


That was practically how it went down when I first heard about Drake.  My brother was bumping one of his mixtapes, it was alright but it seemed like Lil Wayne would always come on and fuck it up.  I don't have any real opinion on Drake other than I'm not in a hurry to hear any of his shit.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 21, 2009)

kumabear said:


> wth???
> 
> beats that hova skipped over for bp3
> 
> holy fuck am i mad


 
Wow...That's a damn shame. I'm feeling "Hova's Back" at the moment. Still need to hear the rest, but it sounds great so far.


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2009)

Jay z>all

Naz>most:


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 21, 2009)

do you guys consider sugar hill gang as intelligent hip hop/rap ?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2009)

^No.  I consider it as fun, party hip-hop pre-Golden Age/Gangsta Era.

I've come to a decision today.  Both Drake and Cudi are overrated.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 21, 2009)

From what I've been told, Drake has adapted Wayne's flow. They sound really identical in this 1 track I've heard with them both.
But hey maybe it's cause I don't blast them so I can't tell them apart, like some of you lames who actually listen to their shit.

Also, what's with that group? Rae, Mos, Monch, Tip... Jim Jones? What? Is Jones gonna be the hype man or something?


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Sep 22, 2009)

^Mentioning Jim Jones sounds like the punchline to the joke.

Speaking of Jim Jones what's up with Hell Rell and JR Writer, those guys were sick.



Dimezanime20 said:


> Wow...That's a damn shame. I'm feeling "Hova's Back" at the moment. Still need to hear the rest, but it sounds great so far.



I really like Dear Daisy, No one rides free, Golden Void, and Dear Winter.  Just because Hov doesn't want these beats doesn't mean other rappers shouldn't hop on it.  Beats are nice but they don't really suit Jay.



crazymtf said:


> Meh as long as he sounds good on a track that I'm listening to that's good enough for me.
> 
> And i don't see how he's like wayne at all. He especially doesn't sound like that elmo mother fucker.



He raps monotonously like Wayne, and he uses autotune I think.  Pretty Wayne-esque.


----------



## delirium (Sep 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNAgJndn8Jc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 22, 2009)

Let's talk about one of the underrated/unappreciated rappers out there. 

Termanology !


----------



## Vault (Sep 22, 2009)

That rise beat is insane  What the fuck Hov ?


----------



## LayZ (Sep 22, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Let's talk about one of the underrated/unappreciated rappers out there.
> 
> Termanology !


I like Termanology because he loves Big Pun.


----------



## Kojiro (Sep 22, 2009)

I just want to tell You guys that I got Lil Wayne's Tha Carter III, and I like to listen this shit when I drive... but I think He is very overrated... I just like his songs but only in my car.... is somethin bad in this thing? Am I allowed to listen Lil Wayne?


----------



## Yosha (Sep 22, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Let's talk about one of the underrated/unappreciated rappers out there.
> 
> Termanology !


term is straight, just can't stand his flow really.


Kojiro said:


> I just want to tell You guys that I got Lil Wayne's Tha Carter III, and I like to listen this shit when I drive... but I think He is very overrated... I just like his songs but only in my car.... is somethin bad in this thing? Am I allowed to listen Lil Wayne?


Wayne is straight, he has to be especially with being in college...its all people bump. He has some songs that are nice, but don't catch me listening to him all the time like most do. I'll put 'em on at parties, but not on my own time.


----------



## God (Sep 22, 2009)

I think Wayne ruined both hip-hop (the R&B type) and rap in general. I mean the last two or three years, his decline was like atmospheric reentry.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 22, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> term is straight, just can't stand his flow really.



Wtf!?!?!

his flow is what makes him, one of the best imo in terms of flow.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 22, 2009)

no, no i have to disagree terms flow is not what makes him...The first time I heard of term was through a fellow head and was praising his lyrical capability. Seeing as how pun is his biggest influence.

I also don't think wayne ruined hip hop.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 22, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^No.  I consider it as fun, party hip-hop pre-Golden Age/Gangsta Era.
> 
> I've come to a decision today.  Both Drake and Cudi are overrated.



Drake is. Cudi isn't even much of a rapper. I don'trate him for that. I just think he makes music thats nice to listen to.


----------



## delirium (Sep 22, 2009)

Damn, why is it you fuckers can only talk about Wayne, Drake and Cudi? It's depressing.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 22, 2009)

Some real shit right here

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jb_eXUdU96c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 22, 2009)

ever since lil wayne pulled out Lollipop i stopped listening to his songs


----------



## Yosha (Sep 22, 2009)

delirium said:


> Damn, why is it you fuckers can only talk about Wayne, Drake and Cudi? It's depressing.


I said this the last page and no one stopped hah.

Anyone looking forward to the new rakim album? Shits gonna be real good.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 22, 2009)

Drake, Lil Wayne, Kid Cudi, Lupe Fiasco , Kanye West . I see some merit to them and they have some good songs, but I don't see how this threads subject should dwell around them so much. So I second that.

Shame to say it, but I've only listened to some of Rakims oldschool stuff.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 22, 2009)

delirium said:


> Damn, why is it you fuckers can only talk about Wayne, Drake and Cudi? It's depressing.



Because one of them just dropped a CD, and the other two either have the most buzz in the game or are the most popular rapper currently.

As far as being intelligent go there's more to being intelligent hip-hop than 20 syllable rhyme schemes and "keeping it true to the essence" Most of the dudes who get brought up a lot are as as intelligent as anyone else with the worst(Wayne) just being a relatively good punchline rapper.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 23, 2009)

Everyone please shut the fuck up about jay/nas for about 2 pages.

Has anyone listened to the new sigel album yet? Thinking about downloading it but didn't know if it was worth it.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 23, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> no, no i have to disagree terms flow is not what makes him...The first time I heard of term was through a fellow head and was praising his lyrical capability. Seeing as how pun is his biggest influence.
> 
> I also don't think wayne ruined hip hop.



of course he's nice on the lyrical tip, but i feel the way he delivers it just too badass.


----------



## kumabear (Sep 23, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> Everyone please shut the fuck up about jay/nas for about 2 pages.
> 
> Has anyone listened to the new sigel album yet? Thinking about downloading it but didn't know if it was worth it.



s'alright. broad street bully right? couple bangers but mostly b-side level tracks. if you like Beans it's worth at least a listen though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 23, 2009)

My day has officially been made

[divshare]myId=8618187-7ab[/divshare]


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 23, 2009)

Anybody here fuck with Blu?

I personally think that he's the best out of the "Hip-Hop Freshmen"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqyFhRy_eMI[/YOUTUBE]

Top-notch soulful production by Exile makes it even better.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 23, 2009)

yo i was JUST about to post that joint man. Blu is somethin serious. tho i'm pretty late to jump on these so called freshman cats. Wale's been on top of my playlist since i got that back to the future. I need to get the rest of Blu's shit cause his flow and wordplay seems to beat out these other nigs from i'm hearing. 

lol @ arguing about who to talk about lol.... empire state of mind < already gone 

EDIT: i fuckin lied. i thought u posted what i was fixin to post, then i played it was like...this cool but this aint it lol.

my shit right here.....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Gs6gVp2AUU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Sep 23, 2009)

yeah, I have been listening to blue since 07 when below the heavens dropped.....He is well liked in this thread.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 23, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> yo i was JUST about to post that joint man. Blu is somethin serious. *tho i'm pretty late to jump on these so called freshman cats*. Wale's been on top of my playlist since i got that back to the future. I need to get the rest of Blu's shit cause his flow and wordplay seems to beat out these other nigs from i'm hearing.
> 
> lol @ arguing about who to talk about lol.... empire state of mind < already gone
> 
> ...



Lol,you too?

The ONLY reason I actually got put on Blu is because a thread on another forum that asked who had a better version of "My World" between Blu and Jay Electronica.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ71giwJdlo[/YOUTUBE]
(excuse the lil nig in the vid lmao)

And when I saw people picking Blu,I'm like who the fuck is this guy,if he's pwning Jay Elec in the polls?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjTyrfmO_Mw[/YOUTUBE]

And then I understood.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 24, 2009)

People should fuck with Skyzoo - The Beautiful Decay


----------



## mow (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 24, 2009)

ryhmefest > drake

KRS-One > lil wayne


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Sep 24, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> yo i was JUST about to post that joint man. Blu is somethin serious. tho i'm pretty late to jump on these so called freshman cats. Wale's been on top of my playlist since i got that back to the future. I need to get the rest of Blu's shit cause his flow and wordplay seems to beat out these other nigs from i'm hearing.
> 
> lol @ arguing about who to talk about lol.... empire state of mind < already gone
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAEgzs4Iwoo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 25, 2009)

Why does this thread revolve around Blu?



Darth Nihilus said:


> My day has officially been made
> 
> [divshare]myId=8618187-7ab[/divshare]



What is this?


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 25, 2009)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Why does this thread revolve around Blu?
> 
> 
> 
> What is this?



Because he shits on the new "Hip-Hop Freshmen"(with the exception of Cudi imo)


----------



## Yosha (Sep 25, 2009)

Kameil said:


> People should fuck with Skyzoo - The Beautiful Decay


yeah, I posted last month to put the beautiful decay on your download list for september.
brother ali, when did it come out...the 22nd?


----------



## speedstar (Sep 25, 2009)

Drop a lil old school on yall

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1Nuy6ljAN8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY_0jur-zhY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]ErVtKoHbe6w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 26, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> dude looks like u wanna punch him



True but they can spit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 26, 2009)

What happened to taking a Nas/Jay-Z break for a page or two?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 26, 2009)

Had no idea


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 26, 2009)

Its ok, I'm sure people will understand


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tjjzh4kIZ3I[/YOUTUBE]

This has been in rotation for awhile. Dude goes in.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLpbuTZXR-o[/YOUTUBE]


  Oh god so genius.


----------



## Z (Sep 27, 2009)

Anyone listen to Drake?

I like Forever and Best Ever I had. Shits poppin.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 27, 2009)

'_Anyone listen to Drake?'_ That question is fucked on every conceivable level.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 28, 2009)

^ 
Yeah, I'd take that vid and lyrics out of your sig Ryoma.


----------



## Z (Sep 28, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^
> Yeah, I'd take that vid and lyrics out of your sig Ryoma.



Why? **


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 28, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Why? **





its amazing that the smiley i just put up is spelled  : r y o m a.


----------



## Vault (Sep 28, 2009)

Drake is weak, i cant feel him no matter how hard i try i just cant


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 28, 2009)

first time hearing wheelchair jimmy lol.

[YOUTUBE]I8ZRF_NJ1_c[/YOUTUBE]

what am i sposed to think of these cats u-n-i. any1 fucked with these dudes b4? theyve been getting shine on tv and shit so i looked em up. this beat goes hard but the flow sounded strange over it...i still find myself vibing to it tho.

but i just looked up some older ish and its like...completely different lol. they seem legit.

[YOUTUBE]_wRkF0zYoDU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 28, 2009)

lol this thread goes in circles

Here


----------



## whitecrowz (Sep 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU0xm4XtF1g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 28, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> first time hearing wheelchair jimmy lol.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]I8ZRF_NJ1_c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Yeah I have 3 of their mixtapes (and I'm pretty much that's all they have so far). Fried Chicken & Watermelon, Before There Was Love, A Love Supreme. I think they're good. I posted Castle-V Reup about a month or two ago, but I guess no one really listened to it much


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 28, 2009)

official release date for Lasers?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 28, 2009)

guys what defines intelligent rap/hip hop ?


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 28, 2009)

Ryoma trolled all of you asking about Drake. 

That's the only logical answer.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 28, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> guys what defines intelligent rap/hip hop ?



Gucci Mane, OJ da Juice, J money, Soulja Boi.....


----------



## delirium (Sep 28, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> first time hearing wheelchair jimmy lol.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]I8ZRF_NJ1_c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



They did a free live show up here in Davis a few days ago. Dudes know how to rock a crowd. They get much props from me.


----------



## Z (Sep 28, 2009)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Ryoma trolled all of you asking about Drake.
> 
> That's the only logical answer.



drake who? 


**


----------



## Vault (Sep 28, 2009)

Ryoma you finally changed that set


----------



## Z (Sep 28, 2009)

Vault said:


> Ryoma you finally changed that set



i kno rite


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 28, 2009)

does any1 have instrumentals of rick ross latest album?


----------



## JonnyCake (Sep 28, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> official release date for Lasers?



What I have been hearing is Dec. 15th


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 28, 2009)

So, new Del album just came out recently (I think).

Anyone get it? I can't find it for shit.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 28, 2009)

A couple months later and now people talking about U-N-I? Jeez.

But anyway, U-N-I is pretty good though there lyricism + flow could be worked on a bit more.

What's next everyone saying "Reef the Lost Cauze is dope, anyone here of him?"


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 28, 2009)

Hokage Naruto said:


> A couple months later and now people talking about U-N-I? Jeez.
> 
> But anyway, U-N-I is pretty good though there lyricism + flow could be worked on a bit more.
> 
> What's next everyone saying "Reef the Lost Cauze is dope, anyone here of him?"



i only peek in here like once ery season...seriously. my bad lol. i put in u-n-i in the search bar and nothing came up..

.....Reef the Lost Cauze?


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 29, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> .....Reef the Lost Cauze?



Philly MC. AotP member / JMT associate / JuJu Mob member.

Speaking of, I got to see Reef, Poison Pen, Diabolik, Immortal Technique, and JMT in Philly a couple weekends ago. Shitty part is, I had to leave before JMT finished to get on the train. :L


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 29, 2009)

i'll look em up.

dunno if this is the right place but fuck it.

I love some Panacea. K-Murdock kinda is nasty on the beats. Found a nice mixtape. If yall are on this website then yall should find the whole anime story take to be hilarious/entertaining. 

 lot of different shapes

pretty much just K-murdock instrumentals but its on that Nujabes like shit. Some of em have been used on a couple of albums. just some shit to chill to.


----------



## Fiasco (Sep 29, 2009)

does anyone know where i could get 'Train Of Thought' by Talib Kweli and Hi-tek?


----------



## Danchou (Sep 29, 2009)

It's been ages since I last heard of him, but I just remembered some guy called Ali Vegas. He's a young undergroud rapper from NYC. A few years ago he was supposed to break through and had some hype, but never really got anywhere. He looks like Fabulous and his voice is pretty high pitched, but some of his stuff is pretty nice though. Has a nice delivery and knows his stuff. I think he has some potential.


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]QcTxNb-RSDA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]neG0rxbicFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 29, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Speaking of, I got to see Reef, Poison Pen, Diabolik, Immortal Technique, and JMT in Philly a couple weekends ago. Shitty part is, I had to leave before JMT finished to get on the train. :L



No Celph Titled?  Dayum that would have been a hot sight.  Not really a fan of JMT/IT but it'd still be dope as fuck.


----------



## kumabear (Sep 29, 2009)

Ali Vegas got blackballed by the industry

lolpwnt


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2009)

Fiasco said:


> does anyone know where i could get 'Train Of Thought' by Talib Kweli and Hi-tek?



Hip Hop Addiction


----------



## Fiasco (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 30, 2009)

I need recommendations for some of the best storytelling tracks from Slick Rick.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 30, 2009)

link The T pain apology to Jay Z 

Jay Z is a top 5 rapper of all time easily does T-Pain really think he cares what he has to say


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 30, 2009)

So after viewing all of the rep I've ever gotten, I noticed the rap from Jkingler, sending me Common Market's first album. And I never looked back.


----------



## kumabear (Sep 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So after viewing all of the rep I've ever gotten, I noticed the rap from Jkingler, sending me Common Market's first album. And I never looked back.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 30, 2009)

Got linkssssssssssss?

Pimp me.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 1, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> I need recommendations for some of the best storytelling tracks from Slick Rick.



Mona Lisa
Her Young World
Children's Story
Teacher Teacher
Teenage Love


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Oct 1, 2009)

kumabear said:


> check out blue scholars
> 
> same producer diff rapper
> 
> just as good maybe even better



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qREupDMEPAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 1, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Mona Lisa
> Her Young World
> Children's Story
> Teacher Teacher
> Teenage Love



Thnx a lot.


----------



## K-deps (Oct 1, 2009)

Well I've been listening to OB4CL2 for a while and I'm really feeling it. 
I never got to listen to OB4CL1 due to the fact I was 2 when it came out. So the question is should I put the time in and listen to it?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2009)

Jkingler did it again. Shad is the fucking shite. 

Flowtastic


----------



## K-deps (Oct 1, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Jkingler did it again. Shad is the fucking shite.
> 
> Flowtastic



Shads the bomb diggity


----------



## Tash (Oct 1, 2009)

K-deps said:


> Well I've been listening to OB4CL2 for a while and I'm really feeling it.
> I never got to listen to OB4CL1 due to the fact I was 2 when it came out. So the question is should I put the time in and listen to it?



Of course.

It's one of the top three Wu products just under 36 Chambers and on the level with Liquid Swords.

A few of the Wu have their flat out best performances on it.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 1, 2009)

Anybody got any info on Kwel?  A friend recommended bopping it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 1, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Jkingler did it again. Shad is the fucking shite.
> 
> Flowtastic



told ya. He is A level tier


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2009)

And now I want moar.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiS-DLSkjro&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]

I liked that snippet at the end and pretty touching relationship amongst the video.


----------



## narutorulez (Oct 2, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Odin The T pain apology to Jay Z
> 
> Jay Z is a top 5 rapper of all time easily does T-Pain really think he cares what he has to say



I couldnt really care less about if T-pain needs that money to put bread on his taple, maybe instead of spending all those moneys on those damn ugly hats he would afford for more important things like food.

Cant really agree on that Jay z is actually on a top 5 list(not even top 10) when he only makes music that appealls for your ears. There are then others who are way better e.g. Nas & Immortal Technique. But everyones entitled to their opinion I suppose.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 2, 2009)

I spit in the faces of those who put Jay-Z over Nas. 

Respect Jay-Z for his wealth and boss like stature, please don't praise him to the extent u r based on his rapping, he's good but not that special. 

Nas is a genius.


----------



## Ram (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey guys, saw this and thought of you:


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 2, 2009)

Everybody should get Panacea's new EP. It's free and it's Holy.


----------



## Tash (Oct 2, 2009)

Ram said:


> [YOUTUBE]4sTIcmwjLME[/YOUTUBE]



Much better                    .


----------



## Tash (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't suppose anybody's heard Ghostface's new album?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 2, 2009)

narutorulez said:


> I couldnt really care less about if T-pain needs that money to put bread on his taple, maybe instead of spending all those moneys on those damn ugly hats he would afford for more important things like food.
> 
> Cant really agree on that Jay z is actually on a top 5 list(not even top 10) when he only makes music that appealls for your ears. There are then others who are way better e.g. Nas & *Immortal Technique*. But everyones entitled to their opinion I suppose.



   

@Tash
Hit me with a link to Ghostdini.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2009)

Music comes in all forms
Keep saying it's garbage and it's not music that's just you being stubborn 
If it suck so bad rapper wouldn't be making money


----------



## Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Tash said:


> I don't suppose anybody's heard Ghostface's new album?



Not yet.

I saw he did a song with John Legend and dropped that shit back on the shelf.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 4, 2009)

Ghostface is one of my favorites. Ill listen to it eventually.

I`m tryin to find a song i heard the other day. Its Fabolous and idk who else was on it, i forgot 

The beat sounds kinda like this though and he goes hard as fuck over it
[YOUTUBE]NDBJXZjmLro[/YOUTUBE]

anyone think they know what i`m talkin about?


----------



## Tash (Oct 4, 2009)

Guest House           .


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 4, 2009)

Naw that wasn't it, but thanks anyway i like that song u posted too


----------



## LayZ (Oct 5, 2009)

I heard The Roots - "How I Got Over" album leaked, anyone have a link?


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 5, 2009)

I can't believe that I listened for the NY State of Mind for the first time in my life.

Viiiicious track.


----------



## Xemnas (Oct 6, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> I can't believe that I listened for the NY State of Mind for the first time in my life.
> 
> Viiiicious track.



 !

Lol,better late than never.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 6, 2009)

LayZ said:


> I heard The Roots - "How I Got Over" album leaked, anyone have a link?



.                                  .


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 6, 2009)

.ProFound. said:


> Ghostface is one of my favorites. Ill listen to it eventually.
> 
> I`m tryin to find a song i heard the other day. Its Fabolous and idk who else was on it, i forgot
> 
> ...



this was it...

Link removed

its a song from carter 3...i didnt even know cause i`d never listened to that album before


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 7, 2009)

Common Market hath not let me down. And only two more albums to go. Second album has a bit more to it than the first, but that's just me


----------



## Xemnas (Oct 7, 2009)

So,CYNE is back.Awesome.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9YdQvMeZLY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes, it was pimped a few months back.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 7, 2009)

LayZ said:


> I heard The Roots - "How I Got Over" album leaked, anyone have a link?



Serious?

This is my most wanted album of '09.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## LayZ (Oct 7, 2009)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Serious?
> 
> This is my most wanted album of '09.


I think I was given false information, because I can't find it.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 7, 2009)

This goes out to all my peoples in the city!

/excited to see Common Market soon


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 7, 2009)

Talib Kweli, Doom, Kanye, and Madlib are in the studio together :amazed


----------



## Mider T (Oct 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzRU89oRNmk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kumabear (Oct 7, 2009)

how i got over's an early 2010 release now. pushed back.

also, rakim's new track with maino is FUCKING HEAT


----------



## LayZ (Oct 7, 2009)

kumabear said:


> how i got over's an early 2010 release now. pushed back.


Figures.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 7, 2009)

New Lupe track
A real, Steam-Powered "Steely Dan"


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 8, 2009)

Holy. Mother. Fucking. Shite.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Oct 8, 2009)

is it me or is Kool G Rap the most underrated rapper of all time?


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 8, 2009)

one of em

a lot of people dont know who he is or ignore him as soon as they hear the lisp


----------



## jkingler (Oct 8, 2009)

Post that Rakim track?

Also:


> Talib Kweli, Doom, Kanye, and Madlib are in the studio together


The fuck is 'Ye doin' in there?

They've already got Doom and Lib. Not like they need his beats or anything. Unless he's there to sell records, or they REALLY need some autotune and simply refuse to use it themselves (moral grounds), I don't know why he's there. Really.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 8, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Post that Rakim track?
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



IIRC him and Kweli are tight.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes they are.....in fact ye said going on tour wit talib was the best thing for his rap...so yeah


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 9, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> is it me or is Kool G Rap the most underrated rapper of all time?



[YOUTUBE]q9LKNUFXemM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Talib Kweli, Doom, Kanye, and Madlib are in the studio together :amazed



Holy shit, this is amazing.

No matter what anyone has to say about Kanye, you can't deny his talent. He may act a fool and play on what sells, but being around those artists might just bring him back to a place of solace and soul.


----------



## itachi0982 (Oct 9, 2009)

has anyone heard the song street struck by big l


----------



## Chris Partlow (Oct 9, 2009)

my top 10:
1. Nas
2. Kool G Rap
3. Eminem
4. 2Pac
5. KRS-One
6. Big Daddy Kane
7. Rakim
8. Andre 3000
9. Jay-Z
10. Ice Cube

btw does anyone know Andre 3000's religion?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 9, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> btw does anyone know Andre 3000's religion?



Funkadelic.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Oct 10, 2009)

I miss Outkast specifically mr allawishes


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 13, 2009)

K'naan anyone? Heard"Waving Flag" on NBA 2K10 and liked it enough to check out his other stuff, more specifically "Take a Minute" which was just as good imo.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 13, 2009)

Lately I've been breakign down trap rappers verses and figuring out who has the most skills. Gucci Mane has surprisingly nice multis.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 13, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Funkadelic.



Stankonian.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 13, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> my top 10:
> 1. Nas
> 2. Kool G Rap
> 3. Eminem
> ...


my top 10 in *no order*

1.Eminem
2.Big Daddy kane
3.Talib Kweli
4.Nas
5.De la soul
6.Ice Cube
7.KRS-One
8.Lupe Fiasco
9.Bone Thug's n Harmony 
10. Tupac

honourable mention: rakim and mos def



Big Boss said:


> K'naan anyone? Heard"Waving Flag" on NBA 2K10 and liked it enough to check out his other stuff, more specifically "Take a Minute" which was just as good imo.



yh i lke knaan struggling


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't like Troubador, do love Dusty Foot Philosopher.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Oct 13, 2009)

I like older rap. I find the urge to stick alot of modern rappers into a extra large dumbass crusher for using the smae beats over and over again. RATM is one of my favorite groups. Biggy is the god of 90's rap and I DARE anyone to argue that. Biggy didn't need to cus of talk about killingor how much shit he had to sell records


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 13, 2009)

Vanthebaron said:


> I like older rap. I find the urge to stick alot of modern rappers into a extra large dumbass crusher for using the smae beats over and over again. RATM is one of my favorite groups. *Biggy is the god of 90's rap* and I DARE anyone to argue that. Biggy didn't need to cus of talk about killingor how much shit he had to sell records


Yeah right. 

The 90's were the best era of rap, no question about that as far as I'm concerned. You'd have a hell of a time trying to put one hip-hop act on a pedestal above all others. With regards to Biggie, there were countless rappers and groups with (at least) one superb album.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Oct 14, 2009)

lets compare
80's
Rakim
Kool G Rap
Big Daddy Kane
Boogie Down Productions
LL Cool J
NWA
Public Enemy

90's
2Pac
Nas
Biggie Smalls
Jay-Z
Outkast


lols i'm kinda bored to add any more.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 14, 2009)

Wale does it again. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeqJ7zko8T8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 14, 2009)

The Hip-Hop Honors was embarrassing as usual.


----------



## JonnyCake (Oct 14, 2009)

Neptunes can still make a catchy beat every once in a while, Wale kills it.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]zU4dNqcCiio[/YOUTUBE]

Didn't like the one with Pharell.

This one though...


----------



## Vanthebaron (Oct 14, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> lets compare
> 80's
> Rakim
> Kool G Rap
> ...


I like your list but I would rearrange it's order slightly (just switch nes and biggy's places) but I'm nitpicking here. Biggy was just my king he didn't have to insul. And sling shit at others to sell records, unlike modern rappers


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 15, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> The Hip-Hop Honors was embarrassing as usual.



What makes you say that? Aside from anything related to Tracy Morgan.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 15, 2009)

Got to rep Baltimore to the fullest

this is actually nice song tho it exposes the bullshit in the industry

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zV_Fu1ez2v8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Oct 15, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Lately I've been breakign down trap rappers verses and figuring out who has the most skills. Gucci Mane has surprisingly nice multis.



I've been telling people this, Gucci is 09-10's Lil Wayne, He's a clever guy. but Cam'ron still takes the cake for the best dumb rapper, not to mention he had some of the best beats in Rap.


----------



## Tash (Oct 15, 2009)

Vanthebaron said:


> Biggy is the god of 90's rap and I DARE anyone to argue that. Biggy didn't need to cus of talk about killingor how much shit he had to sell records



Biggy pretty much fit the rapper stereotype to a T.

He rapped about killing, hoes, his money, drugs, guns. and cursed like a pirate.

I almost feel like you're being sarcastic here.

Besides I don't see how he could be THE GOD of the 90s when he had like, 2 albums released for the duration of the 90s, and both those album were rivaled by or flat out beaten by other hip-hop acts of the time in just about any category you could name.


----------



## Free Gobbie (Oct 15, 2009)

Evidence and Alchemist make one helluva collabo.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 15, 2009)

Free Gobbie said:


> Evidence and Alchemist make one helluva collabo.


They killed it at Rock The Bells.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 15, 2009)

Vanthebaron said:


> I like your list but I would rearrange it's order slightly (just switch nes and biggy's places) but I'm nitpicking here. Biggy was just my king he didn't have to insul. And sling shit at others to sell records, unlike modern rappers


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 15, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> lets compare
> 80's
> Rakim
> Kool G Rap
> ...



how the fuck do you not have Tribe Called Quest, Pete Rock and CL Smooth, or Pharcyde on there...


----------



## Yosha (Oct 15, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> lets compare
> 80's
> Rakim
> Kool G Rap
> ...


You're missing alot in your list but I have to say its hard to compare so many artist that are very different. OutKast and NWA would definately have to be compared with different artist in their respective regions...Pac might be able to be compared with the others but your list is heavily filled with new york based rappers. However, NWA could be compared with other gangsta/mafioso rappers like Kool G or Boogie Down Produc (not after criminal minded though)

I think comparing the likes of Outkast, Goodie Mob, and UGK would be more appropriate and a better convo.

Or to get a good convo started Black Thought vs. 3 stacks.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 16, 2009)

Speaking of Jay


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 16, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Speaking of Jay


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 16, 2009)

lol.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFn0pI8PLzE[/YOUTUBE]

love this joint by Blu.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 16, 2009)

I CAN TRANSFORM YA I CAN TRANSFORM YA



It's tha ones that smoke blunts wit ya
See ya picture
Now they wana grab they guns and come a get ya


----------



## Mider T (Oct 16, 2009)

Lupe's new track from the New Moon (!?!) soundtrack.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nstF8hMtVKk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2009)

New em track - *Taking My Ball*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA6wjOukxBM[/YOUTUBE]

Hear it's a throwaway from Relapse 1 batch, I can see why. Besides the beat and chorus and flow the lyrics suck for the most part. Meh song.


----------



## FUCK Samantha (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## God (Oct 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> New em track - *Taking My Ball*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA6wjOukxBM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Hear it's a throwaway from Relapse 1 batch, I can see why. Besides the beat and chorus and flow the lyrics suck for the most part. Meh song.





100% percent pure garbage, just somethin to break up buds on.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 16, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYJV2zF1JKs[/YOUTUBE]

The greatest battle of all time is about to pop off.


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2009)

Guuci Mane is about to get ripped a new asshole. Seriously, people think this guy is one of the best rappers?


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 16, 2009)

^The people who think that need to be shot down in a piss-stained alley.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gj5VaEmTVmc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
:3


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2009)

> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.



.


----------



## kumabear (Oct 17, 2009)

Some of y'all need to get up on Fashawn.



entire album is produced by exile from blu&exile. fashawn's already worked with the roots and been in the studio with dre. boy has talent.

[YOUTUBE]7L_GXn0RBlA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 17, 2009)

*Prop & NyTy - Manic State*

Link

Dope shit.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Oct 17, 2009)

Tash said:


> Biggy pretty much fit the rapper stereotype to a T.
> 
> He rapped about killing, hoes, his money, drugs, guns. and cursed like a pirate.
> 
> ...



Your joking right? I know the guy you quoted was an idiot, but you just jumped right in the pool with him when you are talking about Biggies albums...

Ready to Die- Certified classic; This is indisputable. One of Time Magazines top 100 ALBUMS (not rap, all genres of music) of all time; Rolling Stones highest rated 90's album on their list of top 500 records of all time (all genres), and is top 30 of SPIN's top 100 records of 1985-2005. 4x platinum--BIG moved units. Responsible for the New York music scene resergance in the 90's (Not Nas, the Wu, Duck Down, or Jay-Z-- Big moved units and set trends with his FIRST ALBUM). Grammy nominated for "Big Poppa," won a Source award (one of only a handful of records to receive 5 mics aka "classic" rating, back when it meant something), 2 billboard awards, and numerous plaques for his singles "Juicy," "Big Poppa," and of course the classic "One More Chance" remix. Every artist in the 90s and even NOW cite this work as inspiration, from the Game to Jay to Method Man to Snoop...

Life After Death- Second album rated "Classic" by The Source. One of only 3 hip-hop albums EVER certified Diamond... Thats 10x million copies sold... Let me repeat that... 10x million copies sold. NO one else has reached that... Not Nas, Tupac, Jay-Z, Fugees, Outkast, Kanye West, Kid Cudi, or any of your favorite rappers. This album has become the TEMPLATE of creating an all encompassing record, from the "song for the ladies" to the "west coast song" to the "lyrical rap" to the "story track" to the "uplifting,inspirational track" to the "I'll be missing you track" to the "man v woman track"... EVERY album that has been released follows this template to a T... Everyone. #1 on the Billboard. 3 Grammy nominations, and every magazine or music outlet of note from Ego Trip to Billboard to SPIN to Rolling Stone has Life After Death on their list of Greatest Albums ever made. 

No please, tell me which albums that came out in the 90's come CLOSE to matching this? Go ahead, I can wait...




JihaD


----------



## Mider T (Oct 17, 2009)

Pwned        .


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 17, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Your joking right? I know the guy you quoted was an idiot, but you just jumped right in the pool with him when you are talking about Biggies albums...
> 
> Ready to Die- Certified classic; This is indisputable. One of Time Magazines top 100 ALBUMS (not rap, all genres of music) of all time; Rolling Stones highest rated 90's album on their list of top 500 records of all time (all genres), and is top 30 of SPIN's top 100 records of 1985-2005. 4x platinum--BIG moved units. Responsible for the New York music scene resergance in the 90's (Not Nas, the Wu, Duck Down, or Jay-Z-- Big moved units and set trends with his FIRST ALBUM). Grammy nominated for "Big Poppa," won a Source award (one of only a handful of records to receive 5 mics aka "classic" rating, back when it meant something), 2 billboard awards, and numerous plaques for his singles "Juicy," "Big Poppa," and of course the classic "One More Chance" remix. Every artist in the 90s and even NOW cite this work as inspiration, from the Game to Jay to Method Man to Snoop...
> 
> ...



Me Against The World, 7 Day Theory, and All Eyez On Me.

Oh yea Outkast and Hammer sold more.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Oct 17, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Me Against The World, 7 Day Theory, and All Eyez On Me.
> 
> Oh yea Outkast and Hammer sold more.



No, NO, and NO to all THREE OF THOSE ALBUMS...


They never matched the commercial success that Biggies albums did, nor did they receive any of the accolades I mentioned, so you fail there.

Second, Hammer and Vanilla Ice are the only two CERTIFIED BY THE RIAA hip-hop artists to sell 10x million. Biggie is the only other one.

So yea, you fail beyond fail...



JihaD


----------



## God (Oct 17, 2009)

Ownage


----------



## TheWon (Oct 17, 2009)

You know the 2nd Biggie Ablum came out  2 months after he died right! How more albums did MJ just get after he went to the light. No saying he was talented or anything, but Death sales! You know alot of those NY cats bought 3 to 5 copies each. 

Well I didn't come back to this thread to get into that.
Just wanted to share this link. So new hip hop with a gamers twist. Enjoy!
here


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 17, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> No, NO, and NO to all THREE OF THOSE ALBUMS...
> 
> 
> They never matched the commercial success that Biggies albums did, nor did they receive any of the accolades I mentioned, so you fail there.
> ...



OutKast's The Love Below/Speakerboxxx is diamond certified album just like Notorious B.I.G's althought. Although neither sold 10 million copies. As they were double albums, they only needed to sell 5 million to be considered diamond. You fail beyond fail for not knowing that. Thank you, and goodnight.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 17, 2009)

outkast bitches. fuck the haters.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Oct 17, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> OutKast's The Love Below/Speakerboxxx is diamond certified album just like Notorious B.I.G's althought. Although neither sold 10 million copies. As they were double albums, they only needed to sell 5 million to be considered diamond. You fail beyond fail for not knowing that. Thank you, and goodnight.




You should either read the actual argument, or simply shut your mouth...

First, we are talking about 90's hip-hop.... Guess when SB/LB came out? Go ahead, wiki it-- then shut the fuck up...

Second, your making assumptions for what I know or what I don't know. Regardless, Life after Death is certified Diamond in 1997, which is a distinction it still carries today. NOBODY else in the 90's did it, which was the point of this argument. You trying to discredit it by pointing out that it was a double CD is like saying "well, that means Outkast only sold 5 mil or All Eyez On Me only sold 2.5 million"... It doesn't work. Be mad, be upset, or maybe just read the actual argument... What you shouldn't do, however, is attempt to add information when you clearly have no actual argument...

Triple reverse Twist into an aerial FAIL 


JihaD


----------



## Deweze (Oct 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvLNfueKDD0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 17, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> No, NO, and NO to all THREE OF THOSE ALBUMS...
> 
> 
> They never matched the commercial success that Biggies albums did, nor did they receive any of the accolades I mentioned, so you fail there.
> ...



7 Day theory is the best selling hip-hop album of all time. All of those albums pop up on the same lists. And IIRC all of them scooped up the same serious accolades and nominations.


----------



## Tash (Oct 17, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Your joking right? I know the guy you quoted was an idiot, but you just jumped right in the pool with him when you are talking about Biggies albums...
> 
> Ready to Die- Certified classic; This is indisputable. One of Time Magazines top 100 ALBUMS (not rap, all genres of music) of all time;


So were Entroducing, The Chronic, and The Low End Theory.

All 90's hip-hop.




> Rolling Stones highest rated 90's album on their list of top 500 records of all time (all genres),


ROLLING STONES knowledge about hip-hop aside it's not even the highest ranked hip-hop record on that list.

As a matter of fact it's only 4 spots above The Chronic with no hip-hop albums between them.

Apparently Rolling Stones didn't see him as the unparalleled god of 90s hip hop either.




> and is top 30 of SPIN's top 100 records of 1985-2005.


I think you mean

it's number 30 exactly, beaten by Illmatic, Fear of a Black Planet and Enter the Wu-Tang.

And still only a few spots above The Chronic.

Of course I know that magazine lists are all based on ass vapor p. much, but you're not going to find one that places biggy on the pedestal you're putting him on.



> Responsible for the New York music scene resergance in the 90's (Not Nas, the Wu, Duck Down, or Jay-Z-- Big moved units and set trends with his FIRST ALBUM).


He didn't set any trends.

Seriously, what do you think he did, that nobody was doing before?

The Lyrical styling was done by Nas and Wu-Tang most notably before.

The concept was done by Scarface before.

The production styling was done by everybody and their mother before.

And I like how Wu Tang had nothing to do with the resergance (according to you) despite their debut going platinum a year before biggie even released.





> Grammy nominated for "Big Poppa," won a Source award (one of only a handful of records to receive 5 mics aka "classic" rating, back when it meant something), 2 billboard awards, and numerous plaques for his singles "Juicy," "Big Poppa," and of course the classic "One More Chance" remix. Every artist in the 90s and even NOW cite this work as inspiration, from the Game to Jay to Method Man to Snoop...



Because Biggie was the only hip hop artist to recive accolades from various sources.

FFS 

lets check the stats

Enter The Wu Tang
Israels outcry: Turkish TV show, anti-semitic.

Illmatic
Israels outcry: Turkish TV show, anti-semitic.

The Score
Israels outcry: Turkish TV show, anti-semitic.





> Life After Death- Second album rated "Classic" by The Source. One of only 3 hip-hop albums EVER certified Diamond...


The one other 90s hip-hop album to go diamond



> MC Hammer /Please Hammer Don't Hurt 'Em /1990/ Feb 12/ 10 million


Israels outcry: Turkish TV show, anti-semitic.
Biggy's in good company I see.





> Thats 10x million copies sold... Let me repeat that... 10x million copies sold.






> NO one else has reached that... Not Nas, Tupac, Jay-Z, Fugees, Outkast, Kanye West, Kid Cudi, or any of your favorite rappers.


What are you talking about.

Outkast's fifth album went Diamond...




> This album has become the TEMPLATE of creating an all encompassing record, from the "song for the ladies" to the "west coast song" to the "lyrical rap" to the "story track" to the "uplifting,inspirational track" to the "I'll be missing you track" to the "man v woman track"... EVERY album that has been released follows this template to a T... Everyone.


Albums after it that don't follow that at all.

A Book of Human Language
Illadelph Halflife
Liquid Swords
Doom
Crazy Like a Foxxx
Endtroducing...
etc
etc

Honestly continuing to list albums that don't follow that just to disprove a dumb absolute statement is useless, because a bunch of albums before it (Ex. Done by Forces of Nature) have used that formula and a bunch of concept albums, political hip-hop album, hip-opera albums, and instrumental albums after it obviously do not.




> #1 on the Billboard. 3 Grammy nominations, and every magazine or music outlet of note from Ego Trip to Billboard to SPIN to Rolling Stone has Life After Death on their list of Greatest Albums ever made.
> 
> No please, tell me which albums that came out in the 90's come CLOSE to matching this? Go ahead, I can wait...
> 
> ...



I think saying Enter the Wu-Tang would be a little redundant now.

The only thing you mentioned that it doesn't beat in spades is the Grammy nominations.


BIG was a fine emcee sure, even influential, but he was certainly among peers in everything.


----------



## Tash (Oct 17, 2009)

That's really a lot longer than I would have liked it to be.

Here's a prize if you made it through.
[YOUTUBE]dsBpEhsZXGk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 17, 2009)

kumabear said:


> Some of y'all need to get up on Fashawn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's one of his mixtapes w/ Alchemist. Very good stuff IMO. gara club


----------



## delirium (Oct 17, 2009)

Actually... Kool G Rap started mafioso rap.

But I'll let you guys get back to your dicking  contest.


----------



## Tash (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't think I said Raekwon started mafioso.

Just that he made it popular.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Oct 18, 2009)

Tash said:


> The Low-End Theory was one of the first albums to capitalize on heavy bass production, and using the (at the time) latest studio technology, and inspired Dre to make The Chronic.
> 
> Endtroducing was the first instrumental album made completely by samples. And the first trip-hop instrumental release, pre-dating Madlib, and MF DOOM.
> 
> They are both more influential/innovative than either BIG album.



You are actually attempting to insinuate that The Low End Theory influenced DRE??? And Bass Heavy Production? Maybe you never listened to Public Enemy, NWA, Eric B. & Rakim, EPMD, and LL Cool J... ALL THAT SHIT WAS BASS HEAVY!!! To say that Tribe inspired ANYONE outside of the Tri-State is ludicrious... Tribe inspired the Native Tongues movement; BIG inspired the whole EAST COAST. 

Second off all, DJ Shadow is an also ran... When people mention 90's era hip-hop, DJ Shadow doesn't come up. And saying he made the first INSTRUMENTAL ALBUM out of samples means absolutely nothing-- samples were a part of hip-hop long before Shadow hopped behind a set of turn tables; Don't try to equate that work with being inspirational or innovative-- Prince Paul, Bomb Squad, Dr. Dre, Clark Kent, Easy Mo Bee, Marley Marl, Eric Sermon and others had been using samples, and MF Doom is a Kool Keith/Ultramagnetic MCs clone, and that is FACT.




Tash said:


> By 4 spots on a list of 500.



But he's above him right? Thats like I saying "I came in Second Place by 4 seconds"-- You still didn't win...



Tash said:


> It's a magazine album ranking.
> 
> One with a Rock pedigree at that.
> 
> ...


 
Negative. Rolling Stone is one of the oldest, most highly respected music magazines EVER, and has consistantly covered everything from Rock to Pop to Hip-hop. Now you are trying to de-value the accomplishment without any basis. Second off all, there are only TWO other hip-hop albums above it, NEITHER OF WHICH CAME OUT IN THE 90s-- It Takes a Nation...,Public Enemy and Raising Hell, Run DMC.  

I mean, I can bring up The Source and its ranking of the album, or the multiple Source Awards Big won (and please don't attempt to discredit the Source of the past-- it was THE HIP-HOP BIBLE in the 90s)



Tash said:


> They also recognize the movement and talent of Nas, The Wu, and Public Enemy over BIG.
> 
> truth



 When did Public Enemy become involved with this conversation? They weren't out in the 90s... Second of all

Twista: Top 5 Dead or Alive
Max B: Top 5 DOA
Mike Jones:
Top 5 DOA
MOP:
Top 5 DOA
Fabolous:Top 5 DOA
Rah Digga:Top 5 DOA
Cam'Ron:
Top 5 DOA
Ghost face lists Big as top 5 dead or alive:
Ghostfaces Top 5 DOA
Jadakiss:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDsoCSWGiVs[/YOUTUBE]

Like, seriously... nearly EVERYONE mentions Big top 5; I don't even understand how his talent is a conversation at this point. Big is Credited with the East Coast rising back to prominence after Dr. Dre and Snoop took the world by storm-- Not Nas, Wu, or anyone else you want to champion. This is fact. 



Tash said:


> You don't even know what a trend is.
> 
> Making sales isn't a conscious stylistic choice.



Trend- A general direction that something begins to move-

Example:

Nas came into the game rapping like this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ5lu4ff-D4&feature=PlayList&p=B981D4B25FB97EE7&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=22[/YOUTUBE]

Ready To Die dropped (and moved units), and Nas ENTIRE PRODUCTION TEAM CHANGED (gone was LES & Large Pro, in came The Trackmasters), resulting in this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMn2cCBwH18&feature=PlayList&p=C0815A5FDE61CF79&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=32[/YOUTUBE]

Nas himself states that Bigs commercial success forced a change in his music

The entire East Coast musical landscape changed from the late 80's Native Tongues, Krs-One boom bap, into a more radio friendly, materialistic approach (for better or worse) which can directly be attributed to Ready to Die and the success it had. This isn't up for dispute, and no argument you can make will beat the facts.  



Tash said:


> This is hilariously untrue.
> 
> The Wu called out BIG for biting Nas' cover in 95.



Ghost and Rae are haters... That comment also got they street team beaten up, Rae and Ghost trying to smuggle a gun in a cast, and numerous subliminal disses sent back forth, most notably on "Kick in The Door"...

That being said, both of them GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DUE:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtgnfYOsKUg[/YOUTUBE]

and you have damn near EVERY clan member, from Meth to Rza giving props to BIG... Even Nas does nothing but give praise to Big... You need to stop fronting and just admit your wrong...



Tash said:


> More like emulating Raekwon.
> 
> OB4CL made Mafioso popular.
> 
> ...



First of all, Tupac was Makveli, and that had NOTHING to do with the Wu... Fail...

Second, Ready to Die came out in 1994... OB4CL came out in 95... HOW THE HELL WAS BIG BITING THEM???  




Tash said:


> Not when the only thing BIG can say only he did in the 90's was almost win a grammy 3 times.



I said quite a bit more than that; that however, is the only thing you chose to acknowledge, regardless of the overwhelming evidence to the contrary that is in front of you...




Tash said:


> You completely missed why that matters.
> 
> MC Hammer went diamond for a 90s release.
> 
> ...



No, his commercial rivals included Nas, Busta Rhymes, MC Hammer, Tone Loc, Sir Mix A Lot, Snoop Doggy Dogg, Tupac, Mobb Deep, CNN, Mic Geronimo, Tribe Called Quest, Naughty By Nature, Outkast, No Limit Records, Dj Shadow, Krs-one, and EVERY other artist who released music into the marketplace for consumption. Big just outsold them and forced most of New York to follow his path to success; Shit, even KRS-ONE was doing remixes with Puff Daddy at that point in time.

So, its like I said the first time; You are attempting to devalue his accomplishment by focusing on a artist who may not have been as talented as he was, but was capable of creating music that the masses would purchase. Not only is this fallacy, but it renders your entire point MOOT.



Tash said:


> Weren't you going on about how my favorite rappers never went diamond?


 
Did they go diamond in the 90s? Was that not the point of this argument?



Tash said:


> Acey and Dooms' debuts were 98, 97 releases.



and they went Triple Plastic and Double Aluminum respectively. What does that have to do with the facts I presented? 



Tash said:


> Except BIG wasn't even the first person to make an album in that mold.
> 
> There have been hip hop albums like that since the 80s.
> 
> Or is traveling back to 89, and handing LLCool J the blueprint to Mama Said Knock You Out another notch in his belt?



LL Cool J doesn't receive the respect he deserves for is accomplishments in hip-hop-- I won't dispute this point; however, Cool J wasn't even following his own blueprint after Bigs success-- he followed Bigs "Who Shot Ya" transformed into "I Shot Ya," "Juicy" became "Who Do You Love?"... 

I mean, When you as much evidence in front of you as this, how do you continue to argue? You have NOTHING to back up your claims but opinion.. 



Tash said:


> And your evidence that their stylistic change is due to Biggy is?



I have already presented it; I am not going to continue to rehash an argument that you clearly cannot win. Go back up if you need a review.



Tash said:


> What is this even supposed to mean?



In laymens terms, it just means that the artist successfully finds a comfort zone between songs that are "radio-friendly" and songs which appeal to their core audience. Big (with Puffs guidance) mastered this craft with his first album, which resulted in his massive sales, the accolades, the followers, and eventually, the hate...

Example- Nas' first record had NO viable "radio-ready" music; neither did Wu Tangs "Enter Da 36 Chambers". Following Ready to Dies formula of songs like "The What," "Machine Gun Funk," and "Warning" with songs like "Juicy" "Big Poppa" and "One More Chance (Remix)", Nas second album contained songs such as "If I ruled the World" and "Street Dreams," both songs with INSTANTLY recognizable samples and radio ready grooves. The Wu began their solo rise with songs like "Ice Cream," which is still Raekwons biggest COMMERCIAL hit to date.  




Tash said:


> I'm gonna take a shot in the dark and say all these statements except for Jay-Z were coincidentally made after he was killed.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]hM8kQ-kn4Ow[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Because this is how much respect they had for him before the fact.



This says it all, straight out of the horses mouth:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45tF18Fpm-I[/YOUTUBE]


So let it go-- Your Favorite rappers favorite rapper is Big, and they acknowledge how much of an influence he was on their music...


:Zaru

JihaD


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 18, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> You should either read the actual argument, or simply shut your mouth...
> 
> First, we are talking about 90's hip-hop.... Guess when SB/LB came out? Go ahead, wiki it-- then shut the fuck up...
> 
> ...



Wow get off your rag play boy. I admit I'm in the wrong for not getting all info on the argument before jumping into it, however my point basically is it's not impressive. Not when you know it only had to sell 5 million to get the diamond status. But that's my piece, my apologies.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 18, 2009)

Tash said:


> Biggy pretty much fit the rapper stereotype to a T.
> 
> He rapped about killing, hoes, his money, drugs, guns. and cursed like a pirate.



He's fits the rapper stereotype if you look at his music from the surface. Biggie did once say that "Money Hoes and Clothes is all a n*gga knows," but he also thought that he was telling a story iin his music. Take the "Me and My B*tch" song as an example. BIG once commented that he intended to show how in lower class society, some women were very loyal to their men, but the natural response to upon seeing merely the title of the song would give the wrong impression to someone who does not know the background.

In essence, BIG always viewed himself as the "real dude" from Bedstuy that wanted to life comfortably and speak of the conditions in Brooklyn. He wasn't _just_ another thug of the street that could rhyme. 

EDIT: Don't get me wrong; I'm not saying that much of his music isn't about the usual stuff, but it's not entirely accurate to put him in the same group as other modern day rappers. 




mystictrunks said:


> Besides I don't see how he could be THE GOD of the 90s when he had like, 2 albums released for the duration of the 90s, and both those album were rivaled by or flat out beaten by other hip-hop acts of the time in just about any category you could name.





mystictrunks said:


> Me Against The World, 7 Day Theory, and All Eyez On Me.
> 
> Oh yea Outkast and Hammer sold more.




Well yes, the assumption that BIG is the number one rapper from the nineties is wrong. He's one of the patriarchs of hip hop, but never quite had the opportunity to solidify himself as the best rapper alive or dead. It's almost senseless to compare Biggie's record sales to that of other albums. With regard to Tupac Shakur, Tupac created a variation of music that appealed to a series of fans and had it made a long time before Biggie did. Again, BIG never got the chance to make "clean music" that would appeal to a series of audiences. The smoke was only clearing for him when he died, but as evident in Sky is the Limit, the quality of his music was getting cleaner and better. 

Also, consider that a large portion of Biggie's career was dedicated toward hyping Junior Mafia, especially Lil Kim's career. In addition, eight months of that short career were cut short by Biggie's car accident with Lil Cease, and unlike just about everyone else, Biggie never used the alleged "East Coast West Coast" feud for publicity.


----------



## Tash (Oct 18, 2009)

Raiden said:


> He's fits the rapper stereotype if you look at his music from the surface. Biggie did once say that "Money Hoes and Clothes is all a n*gga knows," but he also thought that he was telling a story iin his music. Take the "Me and My B*tch" song as an example. BIG once commented that he intended to show how in lower class society, some women were very loyal to their men, but the natural response to upon seeing merely the title of the song would give the wrong impression to someone who does not know the background.
> 
> In essence, BIG always viewed himself as the "real dude" from Bedstuy that wanted to life comfortably and speak of the conditions in Brooklyn. He wasn't _just_ another thug of the street that could rhyme.
> 
> ...



idk where his mind state was, I was just saying the material he released was mostly typical NY hardcore (topically) fare with the exceptional of his inspirational type tracks like Juicy.

So who knows, maybe he did want to make clean music.


----------



## Tash (Oct 18, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> You are actually attempting to insinuate that The Low End Theory influenced DRE???





> I spoke to Dr. Dre and he told me that hearing The Low End Theory inspired him to make The Chronic







> And Bass Heavy Production? Maybe you never listened to Public Enemy, NWA, Eric B. & Rakim, EPMD, and LL Cool J... ALL THAT SHIT WAS BASS HEAVY!!!


Using Bass isn't the same as being Bass Heavy.

Half those acts weren't even able to do it like the tribe with the studio equipment they had in the 80s.



> To say that Tribe inspired ANYONE outside of the Tri-State is ludicrious...


Not only have the tribe inspired people outside the tri state they inspired foreign acts like Dela (France) and K-os (Canada)



> Tribe inspired the Native Tongues movement; BIG inspired the whole EAST COAST.



How did they inspire them when the tongues were in formation before they even made music?



> Second off all, DJ Shadow is an also ran... When people mention 90's era hip-hop, DJ Shadow doesn't come up. And saying he made the first INSTRUMENTAL ALBUM out of samples means absolutely nothing-- samples were a part of hip-hop long before Shadow hopped behind a set of turn tables; Don't try to equate that work with being inspirational or innovative-- Prince Paul, Bomb Squad, Dr. Dre, Clark Kent, Easy Mo Bee, Marley Marl, Eric Sermon and others had been using samples, and MF Doom is a Kool Keith/Ultramagnetic MCs clone, and that is FACT.



Sorry

Being the first to make an instrumental album with samples makes DJ Shadow innovative by definition.

There's not much you can dispute here unless you can change the diictionary's definition.






> But he's above him right? Thats like I saying "I came in Second Place by 4 seconds"-- You still didn't win...


By 4 spots

On a list of 500

This is not unrivalled





> Negative. Rolling Stone is one of the oldest, most highly respected music magazines EVER, and has consistantly covered everything from Rock to Pop to Hip-hop. Now you are trying to de-value the accomplishment without any basis. Second off all, there are only TWO other hip-hop albums above it, NEITHER OF WHICH CAME OUT IN THE 90s-- It Takes a Nation...,Public Enemy and Raising Hell, Run DMC.


This doesn't really change their lists being some reviewers opinion.

And by virtue of it being an opinion it's as reputable as anybody else's opinion.



> I mean, I can bring up The Source and its ranking of the album, or the multiple Source Awards Big won (and please don't attempt to discredit the Source of the past-- it was THE HIP-HOP BIBLE in the 90s)


You can but I wouldn't advise it considering The Source puts other 90s rap albums above it on various lists.





> When did Public Enemy become involved with this conversation? They weren't out in the 90s... Second of all


Fear of a Black Planet released March 20, 1990.




> Twista: Top 5 Dead or Alive
> Max B:
> Mike Jones:
> Top 5 DOA
> ...




9 rappers say they like BIG so he made the east coast cool again

       -Jihad Uzumaki



> Example:
> 
> Nas came into the game rapping like this:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ5lu4ff-D4&feature=PlayList&p=B981D4B25FB97EE7&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=22[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Nas starts of waxing optimism over jazzy pete rock production.

Biggy releases a East Coast renaissance hardcore album

Nas does poppy kurtis blow covers with lauryn hill

?



> Nas himself states that Bigs commercial success


firstly



> The influence of Illmatic is being heavily felt and Nas’ rhyme style inspires a slew of imitators. It also inspires a revival in Queensbridge hip-hop with the emergence of Mobb Deep as vital players on the scene with the release of The Infamous, an album on which Nas appears. Nas also shows up on AZ’s album Doe or Die, after the Brooklyn MC snagged a record deal from his Illmatic appearance. Nas also makes guest appearances on Kool G Rap’s "4,5,6" and is the first non Wu-Tang member to appear on one of their recordings when he appears on Raekwon’s "Only Built 4 Cuban Linx" contributing another memorable verse. Nas begins to dub himself as Nas Escobar on these appearances.


lol

Secondly, if anything this articles proves my point by acknowledging the influence of the wu, and nas along with BIG.

Not portraying the 90s as everybody riding BIGs gravy train like you're suggesting.



> The entire East Coast musical landscape changed from the late 80's Native Tongues, Krs-One boom bap, into a more radio friendly, materialistic approach (for better or worse) which can directly be attributed to Ready to Die and the success it had. This isn't up for dispute, and no argument you can make will beat the facts.



Basically Jiggy Music.

Which is more to Diddy's credit than BIGs.

You'd really have an easier time trying to argue the musical influence of his second album.




> Ghost and Rae are haters... That comment also got they street team beaten up, Rae and Ghost trying to smuggle a gun in a cast, and numerous subliminal disses sent back forth, most notably on "Kick in The Door"...


So were the wu his loyal soldiers who wouldn't dare do anything that could be misunderstood as insulting him ,or were they making snipes at each other and getting into petty scuffles.

You're contradicting yourself, which is it?



> That being said, both of them GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DUE:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtgnfYOsKUg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> and you have damn near EVERY clan member, from Meth to Rza giving props to BIG... Even Nas does nothing but give praise to Big... You need to stop fronting and just admit your wrong...



So did you expect them to piss on his grave in front of his widow and fatherless child if they didn't like him?





> First of all, Tupac was Makveli, and that had NOTHING to do with the Wu... Fail...



I forgot that Tupacs real birth name was Makaveli.



> Second, Ready to Die came out in 1994... OB4CL came out in 95... HOW THE HELL WAS BIG BITING THEM???


Did you forget you were talking about It Was Written and Reasonable Doubt.

Both largely Mafioso Albums.






> I said quite a bit more than that; that however, is the only thing you chose to acknowledge, regardless of the overwhelming evidence to the contrary that is in front of you...



Yea, but that's the only thing that's helping your point somewhat.






> No, his commercial rivals included Nas, Busta Rhymes, MC Hammer, Tone Loc, Sir Mix A Lot, Snoop Doggy Dogg, Tupac, Mobb Deep, CNN, Mic Geronimo, Tribe Called Quest, Naughty By Nature, Outkast, No Limit Records, Dj Shadow, Krs-one, and EVERY other artist who released music into the marketplace for consumption. Big just outsold them and forced most of New York to follow his path to success; Shit, even KRS-ONE was doing remixes with Puff Daddy at that point in time.


You're basically strengthening my point by admitting he has commercial rivals

so

uh

thanks



> So, its like I said the first time; You are attempting to devalue his accomplishment by focusing on a artist who may not have been as talented as he was, but was capable of creating music that the masses would purchase. Not only is this fallacy, but it renders your entire point MOOT.


It's not a fallacy by any means.

Not that you really want to start calling fallacies when you're standing on Mt. Association and Correlation does not imply causation.



> Did they go diamond in the 90s? Was that not the point of this argument?


The point of this argument is that BIG wasn't monopolizing hip hop in the 90s like you're saying.

This particular bullet point is me having fun with an incorrect red herring you made.





> and they went Triple Plastic and Double Aluminum respectively. What does that have to do with the facts I presented?


They basically show that your facts aren't facts at all.

Facts don't have exceptions.





> LL Cool J doesn't receive the respect he deserves for is accomplishments in hip-hop-- I won't dispute this point; however, Cool J wasn't even following his own blueprint after Bigs success-- he followed Bigs "Who Shot Ya" transformed into "I Shot Ya," "Juicy" became "Who Do You Love?"...


Seriously, why are you being completely indecisive all of a sudden.

Is Big following a blueprint that's been around since the 80s or did BIG start the blueprint?



> I mean, When you as much evidence in front of you as this, how do you continue to argue? You have NOTHING to back up your claims but opinion..


Your evidence is poop basically.






> In laymens terms, it just means that the artist successfully finds a comfort zone between songs that are "radio-friendly" and songs which appeal to their core audience. Big (with Puffs guidance) mastered this craft with his first album, which resulted in his massive sales, the accolades, the followers, and eventually, the hate...


So lets get this straight once and for all.

You think BIG was the first emcee to balance street appeal, with winning awards and sales?

really



> Example- Nas' first record had NO viable "radio-ready" music; neither did Wu Tangs "Enter Da 36 Chambers". Following Ready to Dies formula of songs like "The What," "Machine Gun Funk," and "Warning" with songs like "Juicy" "Big Poppa" and "One More Chance (Remix)", Nas second album contained songs such as "If I ruled the World" and "Street Dreams," both songs with INSTANTLY recognizable samples and radio ready grooves. The Wu began their solo rise with songs like "Ice Cream," which is still Raekwons biggest COMMERCIAL hit to date.


The funny part is how there's no common denominator among all the songs named.

Most hilariously is calling The What "Radio Friendly."

It could easily be placed on any 90s wu album.





> This says it all, straight out of the horses mouth:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45tF18Fpm-I[/YOUTUBE]


So do you not understand the concept of death hype?

Do you think Raekwon would be making tribute songs about somebody who was still alive?




> So let it go-- Your Favorite rappers favorite rapper is Big, and they acknowledge how much of an influence he was on their music...


Not really.

EDIT: Crimson Dragoon show yourself.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tash wins: Fatality


----------



## Purchase (Oct 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2ossHVxGNQ[/YOUTUBE]

Check out my friend's cousins freestyle.  

Just look up more Real Raccz raps if u wanna hear more


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 19, 2009)

Purchase said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2ossHVxGNQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Check out my friend's cousins freestyle.
> 
> Just look up more Real Raccz raps if u wanna hear more



Definitely not my cup of tea, but not bad I suppose. I've heard a lot worse.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 19, 2009)

weird al > chamillionaire


----------



## Yosha (Oct 19, 2009)

Im going to have to say that the argument that Jihad was trying to argue was full of holes. So many fucking loose ends to the point where your like "wtf does that even mean".

Don't try to say BIG inspired the whole east coast, 'cause the south was banging their own shit at the time.


----------



## Berry (Oct 19, 2009)

Truly amazin' cover.

[YOUTUBE]eZ6nVCcckRI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Chris Partlow (Oct 20, 2009)

Its really hard to judge Biggie i mean he only had 2 Albums no one ever knows how big the man would have been (no pun intended). Well its easy to judge Pac he was in his prime when he died with Me Against The World and All Eyez on Me, he could have been a bigger star both of them. 
A fact we all have to face is if Nas or anyone superhot in the 90's died, people would ride their dick and start calling them the greatest of all time. I ain't a hater i love both Pac and Biggie, i just think people give them too praise sometimes.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 20, 2009)

Pilaf pretty much hit my nail on the head.


----------



## Yosha (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't think sage francis is much imo


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 21, 2009)

Cannibal Ox is really good.  The Cold Vein is underrated as fuck.  Iron Galaxy track is tiiight, definitely get blunted to that shit.

I have mixed feelings on P.O.S at first I thought he was awesome but the more I listen to him the more I find what I do not like him.  I am having that same issue with UNI, who I thought was tight at first but they are not as strong lyrically as I had hyped them up to be.

tldr; Rakim was the east coast.  Taught Biggie and Tupac (<he copied Ra's looks brah) how to rap.  But majority of the mainstream listeners do not know about Rakim and kinda Rakim's fault taking soo long to release his new album tbh.  And Illmatic was alright but Life's a Bitch and World is Yours made that album.

Plus it's debatable on everyone giving props to BIG, he's dead no one is going to disrespect a dead man.  Nonetheless, he is a very good rapper and a highlight of the 90's and 00's.


Click here to listen

Another J-Dilla piece, I missed out on.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Oct 21, 2009)

Does anyone have a Royce Da 5"9 Street Hop link?

I just watched the video for "Part of Me"
Shit's intense.


----------



## Kittan (Oct 21, 2009)

SOMEONE GET THAT BILL COSBY RAP ALBUM


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2009)

^In b4 mystictrunks

Oh, and in case some people still didn't know, Cax died.


----------



## Kittan (Oct 21, 2009)

He passed away from Pancreatic cancer. Really fucking sad too, he's had some troubles and he's only 16.
He was an avid Wu-tang and general hip-hop fan.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 21, 2009)

WAT!!!

Rest In Peace Cax...

Damn man, I thought he was way older than 16 too. wow.


----------



## abstract (Oct 22, 2009)

so lil wayne is coming out with a rock album soon, he said he wants to sweep the grammy's 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDq8a_I1SKg[/YOUTUBE]




......


if this dude still has street cred....


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 22, 2009)

abstract said:


> so lil wayne is coming out with a rock album soon, he said he wants to sweep the grammy's
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDq8a_I1SKg[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



WTF IS THAT SHIT; I AM SPEECHLESS RIGHT NOW.

CAPSLOCK IS USED FOR EMPHASIS.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 22, 2009)

Fuck lil wayne.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 22, 2009)

god damn it lil wayne...


----------



## jkingler (Oct 22, 2009)

Shit's terrible. SMH more than usual @ Wayne. It's better than Lollipop, though, I guess.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 22, 2009)

That songs form like 8 months ago, that album got pushed back; it's dropping when Detox does.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 22, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> That songs form like 8 months ago, that album got pushed back; it's dropping when Detox does.



Yep and with Seventh Seal plus

Biggie and Tupac's new albums

and Jesus' resurrection


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 23, 2009)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Yep and with Seventh Seal plus
> 
> Biggie and Tupac's new albums
> 
> *and Jesus' resurrection*



Bout to be the illest shit ever. No doubt.


----------



## Evidence (Oct 23, 2009)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Yep and with Seventh Seal plus
> 
> Biggie and Tupac's new albums
> 
> and Jesus' resurrection



Wow that's going to change radio for sure.


----------



## ez (Oct 23, 2009)

abstract said:


> so lil wayne is coming out with a rock album soon, he said he wants to sweep the grammy's


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 23, 2009)

Hiphop's in a bad state.  Even Lupe's L.A.S.E.R.S is looking trashy


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 23, 2009)

how    so?


----------



## Deweze (Oct 23, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Hiphop's in a bad state.  Even Lupe's L.A.S.E.R.S is looking trashy



By trashy you mean commercial?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 23, 2009)

xactly.  I dont know if you notice he's putting this effect on his voice in every song.  Its not auto tune its something else.  Ill post examples later


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 23, 2009)

Isn't Shining Down the only song we have from Lasers? We've gotten Japanese Cartoon tracks, and a song for the Twilight soundtrack, but that doesn't really count.


----------



## Fiasco (Oct 24, 2009)

isnt that track he released after the mtv hotlist thing going to be on the album?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 24, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Isn't Shining Down the only song we have from Lasers? We've gotten Japanese Cartoon tracks, and a song for the Twilight soundtrack, but that doesn't really count.



2 Ways, Hustlers & Customers, etc...


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 24, 2009)

Not sure about 2 Ways, but wasn't Hustlers & Customers an old unreleased track?

*EDIT:* 2 Ways sounds fucking sick. And what about Ladies & Gentleman? It sounds like it's gonna be some crack. I was right about H&C though.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Plhgyp0KNQQ[/YOUTUBE]

This Swedish cat named Pato Pooh. This has to be one of the dopest videos I've ever seen.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 24, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Isn't Shining Down the only song we have from Lasers? We've gotten Japanese Cartoon tracks, and a song for the Twilight soundtrack, but that doesn't really count.



Fire
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RS35jZe4ME[/YOUTUBE]

Hip Hop is fine, last year just had a lot of big releases and 2010 is looking to be a big year as well.


----------



## delirium (Oct 24, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Plhgyp0KNQQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This Swedish cat named Pato Pooh. This has to be one of the dopest videos I've ever seen.



Definitely a cool video.

In other news, Abstract Giants came out with some new material. I haven't had a chance to listen to it, yet. But previous efforts have me excited to visit the station tomorrow.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 24, 2009)

Compared to his old material to me its trashy but we all got our own opinions.  Lupe had a working formula that was evolving.  He should of stick with it.  The LUPE END idea would of worked out much better with his image and persona.

Lupe I know and Love

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOq3qFO8c2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Killa Cam (Oct 24, 2009)

Fuck Lupe, lets talk about real shit. Who dled the new Sean Price mixtape, Kimbo Price?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 24, 2009)

c'mon killa how u gonna disrespect lupe like that


----------



## Killa Cam (Oct 24, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> c'mon killa how u gonna disrespect lupe like that



Easily   .


----------



## Deweze (Oct 24, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> xactly.  I dont know if you notice he's putting this effect on his voice in every song.  Its not auto tune its something else.  Ill post examples later



I guess he needs money.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 24, 2009)

Killa Cam said:


> Easily   .



I need more than that homie


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 24, 2009)

Kimbo price finally came out? I`m about to dl it
Real talk..Sean price>Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Mider T (Oct 24, 2009)

Sean Price doesn't do anything for me...rappers named Sean usually are unimpressive (Jay-Z's isn't spelled that way.)


----------



## Fuzzly (Oct 24, 2009)

Brother Ali. If you don't know him youtube it.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 24, 2009)

sean price is whack..Lupe anyday


----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Kameil (Oct 26, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Compared to his old material to me its trashy but we all got our own opinions.  Lupe had a working formula that was evolving.  He should of stick with it.  The LUPE END idea would of worked out much better with his image and persona.
> 
> Lupe I know and Love
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOq3qFO8c2M[/YOUTUBE]



As much as I don't like lupe admittedly that was hot.


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2009)

The beat of Fire is well fire.


----------



## Ito (Oct 26, 2009)

Anyone else fiendin' for some new Blu? I know I am.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 26, 2009)

Is the group, Nice & Smooth, any good aka. worth getting into?  Listening to "Sometimes I Rhyme Slow" and its pretty 'nice' beat and has some 'smooth' rhymes.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 26, 2009)

Zulu said:


> Anyone else fiendin' for some new Blu? I know I am.



Not entirely new, but there are a couple of new songs in here. Also talks about his upcoming album. You'll recognize the new stuff by not recognizing it

[YOUTUBE]lyyOaA-H5u4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 26, 2009)

I needs me some new Blu...I dont see whats so great about Sean Price, i heard his new mixtape is one of his worst

[YOUTUBE]4ISCeh9NQOg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Oct 27, 2009)

Wale is on it. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_2iJusTzMo[/YOUTUBE]

Also here's a good throwback to his 1st music video I believe this song is slept on beat is pretty sick. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oHHLZdugUc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mow (Oct 27, 2009)

Wale  he was so awesome when i saw him in oslo. dude ripped it.

*

Tracklist*

J Dilla - Donuts (Intro)
Jaylib - The Official
J Dilla - Two Can Win
Q-Tip - Move
Mos Def - History (Feat. Talib Kweli)
Jay Dee - Won't Do
Common Sense - Nag Champa (Afrodisiac For The World)
The Pharcyde - Y (Be Like That) ( Jay Dee Remix)
Jay Dee - King
De La Soul - Stakes Is High
A Tribe Called Quest - Get A hold
Madlib - J's Day Theme #3 (Support)
Slum Village - Fall In Love
J Dilla - KJay & We Out(ro)


----------



## mow (Oct 27, 2009)

Has anyone heard The Sene & Blu album? fucking killer


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 27, 2009)

mow said:


> Has anyone heard The Sene & Blu album? fucking killer



link?

hook me up plz.


----------



## Fiasco (Oct 27, 2009)

this is what's happenin in my part of the world

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SotkgE1N-M[/YOUTUBE]

btw,All Around The A,meaning Africa


----------



## Vault (Oct 27, 2009)

mow said:


> Wale  he was so awesome when i saw him in oslo. dude ripped it.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Yessssssssssssss


----------



## mow (Oct 27, 2009)

only 1 of 3, too 

JB, check yo rep dogg

and that beat is tight fiasco. video is shite tho.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 27, 2009)

Link me to that new Blu, moe.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 27, 2009)

Moe you think lupes whack


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's some better sound quality from the event that Blu & Exile did in NYC. Good stuff on it though.
HP

Blu on from about 2 or 3rd minute til 4th and ~6:30-11... 2nd one is the shit, trust me


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 27, 2009)

mow said:


> Has anyone heard The Sene & Blu album? fucking killer



Talking about the Patch Adams EP they did, or Sene's album that was produced by Blu?

Also, new Blu and Exile album; <3


----------



## Berry (Oct 27, 2009)

Bet hip hop awards tonight! I'm lookin' forward to the cyphers... apparently Budden & Shady kill it!


----------



## jkingler (Oct 27, 2009)

That's what I have been hearing. But I have no desire to watch that shit, so someone please link to vids of those cyphers whenever possible.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihg0lIte8Bw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzexmttYxhM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJS2P2B7dsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 27, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Moe you think lupes whack



yes he does, 

Thnx for the rep/link moe, comin' right back atcha!


----------



## Yosha (Oct 27, 2009)

joey sooo good "I make the OG's Upset//Cause Im a student to the game, not a teachers pet"

damn


----------



## Kameil (Oct 27, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> joey sooo good "I make the OG's Upset//Cause Im a student to the game, not a teachers pet"
> 
> damn



That was so fucking sick.


----------



## Yosha (Oct 28, 2009)

Budden always has to say something about somebody...Anyways, I say mos or black thought took it. KRS was fire as always just not on that cypher for me..


----------



## Kameil (Oct 28, 2009)

Mos definitely went in and surprisingly I looked at Wale like what the fuck?  He hasn't had low energy like that but whatever. 

1st in my opinion goes to - Budden ( aside from that Nikki Minaj is just something for everyone to fuck)

2nd goes to - KRS1

3rd - is between Mos and Em but overall Mos really took it.


----------



## Yosha (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, nikki has always been a groupie. I just liked mos on flow wise the best, we all know he can ride a beat like nothing and he just showed it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 28, 2009)

I thought Buddens and Em had the best verses. I kinda liked Buddens more.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 28, 2009)

Budden's ending is what took it that shit was just damn I can't even word it.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 28, 2009)

Budden's alright but he got drowned out with Slaughterhouse's album tbh.

I tried so hard to get into KRS1 and still do not understand how people think he's better or even in the same stadium as Rakim.  He's good but not good enough for his ego outside this video.

Holy fuck Black Thought!  Glad he did this, thought he did great.  Wale has always been good, very chill flow.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2009)

Budden's was good, loved Mos and Em's though. "My Dick's So big if I add another Inch to it/You'd swear When I'm Raping you that You'd Be into it" lmao.


----------



## Vault (Oct 28, 2009)

Nah I think its Mos = Em > Black thought > Joey > the rest


----------



## Yosha (Oct 28, 2009)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Budden's alright but he got drowned out with Slaughterhouse's album tbh.


Why do you think that?


----------



## LayZ (Oct 28, 2009)

Black Thought was the best in my opinion.  Mainly because everything he was saying was true.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 28, 2009)

And it made sense and told us something, too.

I thought it went Black Thought, Mos = Em, then Budden, personally.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 28, 2009)

Em's was the most entertaining though.  He always takes you somewhere you don't expect to be.  And lately he's been rhyming with pharmaceuticals and random "girl's names". 

But Black Thought is just too RAW for me to deny.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah. The drugs and the random references to damsels. I loved Em's syllables and his flow (for the most part) but all told he didn't communicate very much. XD


----------



## LayZ (Oct 28, 2009)

Well he's always rapped about drugs, but he talks about prescription drugs more than the street drugs. I also noticed he's using the clinical terms.  Those words are more fun to rhyme with I guess.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 28, 2009)

LayZ said:


> Em's was the most entertaining though.  He always takes you somewhere you don't expect to be.  And lately he's been rhyming with pharmaceuticals and random "girl's names".
> 
> But Black Thought is just too RAW for me to deny.



This is pretty much exactly what i thought about it.

Em is always amusing and his flow is always sick, but i just enjoyed black thought more.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 28, 2009)

I never really looked at Nicki Minaj before, but wow she's ugly. And why the hell did Wale looked so pissed off? Btw, anyone noticed how that Nipsey dude bumped into the African dude?


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm glad we're all agreed Black Thought is the best rapper alive.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 28, 2009)

Kameil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihg0lIte8Bw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzexmttYxhM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJS2P2B7dsE[/YOUTUBE]



 <

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTsGyKquvlE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 28, 2009)

The best cypher was Stlyes P papoose and Lupe


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

Black Thought is definitely the rapper with the most natural talent, I can say that.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 28, 2009)

Really like the one with Mos, Em, and Black Thought.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 28, 2009)

Black Thought is good I give him props but I'd hardly say hes underrated.  The problem really is that the roots have done so much different genres they fall into a niche of their own.  

Anyways I am going to keep promoting it, under rated artist are like Big Sean.

Anyone Recognize who recently stole his flow off this song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-3wN7HacnQ[/YOUTUBE]




Hint:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-3wN7HacnQ[/YOUTUBE]




yea kanye and drake did


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-3wN7HacnQ[/YOUTUBE]



I read about this cat the other day on 2dopeboyz. I gotta say, he is talented, but you can't deny that he's obviously influenced by Kanye with that flow. You can say Kanye stole it, but the fact of the matter is that Kanye has had that whiny, dissonant flow for a while.


----------



## Altron (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## LayZ (Oct 28, 2009)

G.O.A.T. said:


> I'm glad we're all agreed Black Thought is the best rapper alive.


Certainly in the discussion. 


Unrequited Silence said:


> Black Thought is good I give him props but I'd hardly say hes underrated.  The problem really is that the roots have done so much different genres they fall into a niche of their own.


Not like underrated as being unknown, more like *under appreciated*.  When people debate the best rapper alive, his name is hardly brought up from what I witnessed.  And based on his longevity, consistency, skill level, and whole his catalog; its just a shame he's overlooked.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 28, 2009)

Deweze said:


> <
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTsGyKquvlE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



This is the greatest cypher by far in the history of the h.h awards...IMO.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> This is the greatest cypher by far in the history of the h.h awards...IMO.



I don't know, man. This is definitely dope, but Black Thought, Em, and Mos are some tough competition.


----------



## Tash (Oct 28, 2009)

Black Thought's great!

I'll never understand complaints that his delivery is monotone and lacks energy.


----------



## ez (Oct 28, 2009)

i like black thought too. always thought he was respected, but i guess that may just be at certain spots.


----------



## Snow (Oct 28, 2009)

Tash said:


> Black Thought's great!
> 
> I'll never understand complaints that his delivery is monotone and lacks energy.



It's an understandable offense. I mean- he's not DMX or anything but there is FAR worse. MF Doom to name one.

Black Thought is just generally in more chill, laid back, songs.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

Snow said:


> It's an understandable offense. I mean- he's not DMX or anything but there is FAR worse. MF Doom to name one.
> 
> Black Thought is just generally in more chill, laid back, songs.



As much as I love Doom, I'm gonna have to agree. He's far from the best emcee out there, and he's definitely below Black Thought as far as lyrical talent goes.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 28, 2009)

Just wanna Em's breath control was on point.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2009)

Well 50's album leaked. Haven't listen to it all yet, I never even looked at curtis but with this track alone I wanna check it out simply cause fifty and em killed this shit. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAR_b6D9StQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ito (Oct 28, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well 50's album leaked. Haven't listen to it all yet, I never even looked at curtis but with this track alone I wanna check it out simply cause fifty and em killed this shit.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAR_b6D9StQ[/YOUTUBE]



Fif doesn't belong in this thread any longer.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2009)

Sick track, aint my fault.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, 50 was surprisingly good in this song, the lazy candy shop flow is gone.  I'd imagine you can't relax when Eminem decides to rap seriously on a track with you.

In regard to the cypher's I thought Em>Buddens=Mos Def > Black Thought

I liked Nicky's flow and style there's alot of personality in there, just hate her subject matter and rhymes.  I thought Fab was going to deliver big time but man was I let down.



Beowulf said:


> god, Empire State of Mind is amazing. maybe its just cuz i love new york, but it is goddamn amazing. captured it perfect...



I didn't like it.  Too many damn songs about NY.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 28, 2009)

Based on the cyphers i would say it went like this:

1. Black Thought
2. Joe Budden = Mos Def = Eminem
3. Crown = Nicki = Buckshot

Everyone else...

Wale disapointed me. I didnt even know Nicki was any good, I dont listen to mainstream so I didnt even know she rapped, hell she actually seemed pretty decent lol but she does look weird when she rappin.


----------



## Yosha (Oct 29, 2009)

All I gotta say is you know Black thought killed it when he gets Mos smiling.

And 50 might actually make a comeback, hopefully, PotD was too good and so was GRoDT.


----------



## mow (Oct 29, 2009)

*

Tracklist*

Janet Jackson - Got 'til It's Gone (Feat. Q-Tip & Joni Michelle)
J Dilla - Think Twice
Jay Dee - Reckless Driving
Common - Jimi Was a rock Star
Spacek - Eve (Jay Dee Remix)
Talib Kweli - Stand to The Side
The Pharcyde - Runni'
Jay Dee - Make Em Nv
Erykah Badu - Didn't Cha Know
Slum Village - Players
J Dilla - Shake It Down
Slum Village - Climax (Girl Sh*t)
MOOD - Secrets of the Sand (jay Dee Mix)
J Dilla - Fall In Love (Flying Lotus Mix)


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 29, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> All I gotta say is you know Black thought killed it when he gets Mos smiling.
> 
> And 50 might actually make a comeback, hopefully, PotD was too good and so was GRoDT.



So far the album aint bad. Best since GRODT. I like Psycho, Disrespectful *Funny as hell*, Death to enemies, Strong enough, Get It Hot, Gangsta Delight, Stretch are all good tracks. I count 7 Good tracks, more then massacre and curtis together


----------



## delirium (Oct 29, 2009)

Think Twice will always understand me.

That Flying Lotus Mix of Fall In Love creeps closer and closer everytime I hear it, though.


----------



## abstract (Oct 29, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> As much as I love Doom, I'm gonna have to agree. He's far from the best emcee out there, and he's definitely below Black Thought as far as lyrical talent goes.



really man? 



eh........ 


I wouldn't say that DOOM is as on point as black thought, but I think you have to take into account the style differential. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



The rest is empty with no brain but the clever nerd
The best emcee with no chain ya ever heard
Take it from the Tec-9 holder
They bit and don't let a faint get Ishmael
A shot of Jack got her back it's not an act stack
Forgot about the cackalack, holla back, clack clack blocka
Villainy, feel him in ya heart chakra chart toppa
Star shit stoppa be a smart shoppa
Shot a cop day around the way 'bout to stay
But who'd a know there's 2 mo' that wonder where the shooter go
'Bout to jet, get him, not a bet, dead 'em
Let 'em spit venom said 'em got a lot of shit with 'em
Let the rhythm hit 'em, it's stronger in the other voice
We make the joints that make 'em spread 'em butta moist
Man, please. The stage is made of panties
From the age of baby hoochies on to the grannies
Ban me the dough rake, daddy
The flow make her fatty shake, patty cake, patty cake
For fake, if he was Anita Baker's man
He'd take her for her masters, hit it once an' shake her hand
On some ol' thank ya ma'am an' ghost her
She could mind the toaster if she sign the poster
A whole host of roller coaster riders
Not enough tracks (is it?)
Hot enuff black (for ya)
It's too hot to handle, you got blue sandals
Who shot ya? Ooh got you new spots to vandal?
DO not stand still, both show skills
Close but no crills, toast for po' ills, post no bills
Coast to coast Joe Shmoes flows ill, go chill
Not supposed to overdose, no Doz pills
Off pride tikes now talk wide though scar meat
Off sides like how Work rides with Starfleet





just saying lol.  I don't know who'd I give the upper hand to.  I wouldn't say it's no contest though either way.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 29, 2009)

abstract said:


> really man?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doom is characteristic, most definitely, but that doesn't necessarily make him the most lyrical savvy. He can rhyme his ass off, don't get me wrong, but I don't know how many times I've heard him rhyme without saying shit at all.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 29, 2009)

I can see what you mean about Big Sean kind of sounding like Yeezy...IMO he has his own swag on it though.  You can feel his personality through his lyrics.


Edit:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jC_ir5wM8mE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcUC14dF_3s[/YOUTUBE]


Am I the only one fiend'n for this album?  These are two tracks off the Rebel Music Mixtape.  IF anyone want it let me know.

These three together would seriously be crazy...Just the musical aspect alone of the beats would be crazy..


----------



## Ito (Oct 29, 2009)

I'll take that Rebel Solider mixtape. If it's official.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 29, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]-UxM-weCDC8[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



Uh, we just gonna keep it goin? and goin?,
until I feel completed and happy about it?You know?

Uh, Opus of a ghetto boy who grew into a project man
Brewster Place, he used to stick his scissors in his sockets damn,
clear that Project Runway, ?cause this is where my rocket lands,
ain?t got no problems, Houston, I A.K.A. then rocket land.
Events recent that lit a fire under him like pots and pans,
rockets and I (eye) up in the sky like helicopter cams?

And you down there in the traffic jam
from here I?ve seen a bunch of fake shit like avid wrestlin? fans?
Came up from the bottom of the eye exam ZOOM
Now I?m like the biggest G up in the room,
still hard to see me like the truth on TV
or the roof from the sidewalk, I don?t flow (floor), I ceiling

My mama said the need me?
?cause, I?m made from the best stuff on earth like Snapple Tea Leaves,
they glass is half full so I spit into them like Celie,
no longer G, now you can see me
but your letter?s still under my sea like seaweed
C and G but nothing bout me C-G, It?s all real, none of this is green screen?

?Shut Up and Let Me Go? just like The Ting Tings,
I?m feelin? like a Mac, standing around a bunch of PCs.
I?ve rocked it from the shouters to the soccer moms,
try to stop what?s going on?
you?ll see the back of my hand like the tops of palms,
I?m balling like the tops of pawns,
circle of influence getting bigger like the ripples on the tops of ponds.

Short-footed and War Headed like the tops of bombs,
Domino-in n****?s, delivery is Papa Johns, Little Ceaser?s, uh,
burning down your Pizza Hut?
Plaque collection building ?cause, I don?t brush my teeth enough,
yeah, Crack is wack and reefer sucks, you might think this deep as fuck
but this like my weaker stuff,
they ask ?Is this his day-to-day ?cause this is like a week to us??

Mic is shy and speakers blush, I is shy and he is uh,
I correct, me is uh- no we is uh- cause its like two of me
and each of us, rappin? acid, eat this up,
A town down, peace is up, New York to East Coast is tough,
West Side ridin?, lot of n****?s salty ?cause,
?cause I be overseas and tough.

Everything seamless, WorldStar never seen this,
NahRight gotta stream this, motherfuckin? genius!

Brave and fly, you backbone-less and wingless,
bunch of chickens on the strip, I?m coming for they fingers?
till what they throwin? up is meaningless?
Chilly Chill you seeing this? This didn?t make MTV?s list?

Finish fingers, eating wrist, feedin? frenzy and shit,
Succotash stuffering, Chicken-Frikasee?en this?
a beat eatin? media blitz,
pace is getting feverish, pain is growing severish?
these the peppers Peter picked,
things are at their easiest, Real Compton city G?in it
but I?m from Chicago?house lights, bravooos!

*Applause*?. Yeah, I?m just playin??.Internet, check!


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 29, 2009)

Zulu said:


> I'll take that Rebel Solider mixtape. If it's official.



I second that motion


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't get how people can still deny Lupe's stance as one of the best lyricists out there.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 29, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> I can see what you mean about Big Sean kind of sounding like Yeezy...IMO he has his own swag on it though.  You can feel his personality through his lyrics.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Well the first one was hot. I know I've heard it before, but it's been awhile. The second song features recycled lyrics. I'm definitely looking for when this shit blows big!


----------



## Kameil (Oct 30, 2009)

I never really started fucking with Mos Def's shit the long way until now. 

Sick track! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAb13b_yy00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd be interested if they ever did an entire album together. I love the first track they did together in '98.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 30, 2009)

Dag Alicia Keys look so good last night when her and Jigga did that Empire State anthem


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 30, 2009)

Kameil said:


> I never really started fucking with Mos Def's shit the long way until now.
> 
> Sick track!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAb13b_yy00[/YOUTUBE]



Damn. These two always make magic together.



Unrequited Silence said:


> Dag Alicia Keys look so good last night when her and Jigga did that Empire State anthem



My girl always looks good.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIj4RqH43GY[/YOUTUBE]

Been bumpin nothin but throwbacks lately... I miss the 90s so much.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 30, 2009)

BBQ sauce u from staten island


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 30, 2009)

Nah, I'm from Jersey... right outside Philly.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 30, 2009)

Cherry Hill or Glassboro area?


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 30, 2009)

Burlington county.

In between Camden and Trenton area, basically.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 30, 2009)

Im from Jerz too.  But North Jerz.  Giants fan we gonna see the eagles this sunday. You prob like philly teams right?


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 30, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Im from Jerz too.  But North Jerz.  Giants fan we gonna see the eagles this sunday. You prob like philly teams right?



I do, but, not as die hard about as some people.. I'm more of a chill and watch the game, root for the philly teams... but not that hype about it.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 30, 2009)

@Vault
Sure is.  I feel that Mos Def showed up Kweli on the Blackstar album though.



typhoon72 said:


> I didnt even know Nicki was any good, I dont listen to mainstream so I didnt even know she rapped, hell she actually seemed pretty decent lol but she does look weird when she rappin.



I never heard of her prior to this, I thought just another female MC, but the personality and delivery in that freestyle really caught my attention.



breakbeat oratory said:


> He can rhyme his ass off, don't get me wrong, but I don't know how many times I've heard him rhyme without saying shit at all.



Yeah my biggest problem with Doom is that a lot of the time I feel like he doesn't have much to say and just keeps rapping to kill time.  When Doom is straight he can definitely fare with the best of them like Ghostface and Talib.



breakbeat oratory said:


> I don't get how people can still deny Lupe's stance as one of the best lyricists out there.



Lyrically I got no complaints against Lupe, occasionally he'll say some corny shit in the middle of a great song.  Like in that freestyle where he's talking about papa johns and Pizza hut.

My complaints against Lupe is his flow, lack of versatility.  He rhymes the same way in every song it gets boring.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 30, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> @Vault
> Sure is.  I feel that Mos Def showed up Kweli on the Blackstar album though.
> 
> 
> ...



What?  You must not bea lupe fan..Rhymes the same in every song..?!

Laid back Flow
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVOBMK6M9Gs[/YOUTUBE]

Fast Flow
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LucmlmoQIQc[/YOUTUBE]

More Hard Serious Flow
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPmuq4zh1tY&feature=PlayList&p=01F87E4504F809D3&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=12[/YOUTUBE]

Lyricism 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVzuUo6Fy6s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

He flows differently in every one of those. And naturally your complaint against him, could stand valid for ANY RAPPER.  Every rapper has a swag or way they do things that makes it signature for them..Regardless Lupe IS versatile.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah, I'm gonna have to agree with US here. Lupe most definitely does not have a monotone flow across multiple songs. Sure, he has a consistent swagger and voice, but that's different.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 30, 2009)

His voice annoys me. I have trouble getting past that. I like reading his stuff. I just don't like to hear it very often.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 30, 2009)

God's Stepson is that shit.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 30, 2009)

Yo I only WISH Nas rhymed on production like this ALWAYS.  His down fall on his last 3 albums was HORRIBLE Production.  This is the type of production that made him famous.  Listen to any of his first 2 albums.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah, definitely. I think one of the reasons Nas faded into the background for me was because he wasn't bringing it solid on the production end. This definitely harkens back to illmatic.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 30, 2009)

Kameil said:


> I never really started fucking with Mos Def's shit the long way until now.
> 
> Sick track!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAb13b_yy00[/YOUTUBE]



Isnt that just his Casa Bey verse?

[YOUTUBE]d3gBPDDQA44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 30, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> What?  You must not bea lupe fan..Rhymes the same in every song..?!
> 
> He flows differently in every one of those. And naturally your complaint against him, could stand valid for ANY RAPPER.  Every rapper has a swag or way they do things that makes it signature for them..Regardless Lupe IS versatile.



He flows faster or slower, but exhibits no change in emotions or tone.  In all four songs Lupe was very stiff and stuck to the same basic structure lyrically and delivery wise.  

"Every Sweet Day"
Biggie's ability to switch between flow to suit each persona is example of versatility.

"Every Sweet Day"
Again notice the difference in tone as he switches between characters.

I like Lupe he is good, but I'm still not convinced Lupe is a versatile rapper.


----------



## Tash (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## delirium (Oct 30, 2009)

Check out the show I did last night. Finally did a proper set featuring a lot of Hip Hop tracks.

Show:

Listen at 320kbps

Listen at 192kbps

Listen at 128kbps

Set List:

Listen at 128kbps


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 30, 2009)

Empire State of Mind video is out.

Also, Wale's album is looking to be quite good. Already heard about half the tracks on it and I like it so far. Anyone know if it leaked yet? Most shit does these days.


----------



## kumabear (Oct 30, 2009)

wale's album is alright

nothing amazing. this coming from a three counties man too mind you.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 31, 2009)

*New Game Wat*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8fEEp7Z8tU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2009)

^Not a bad track, I liked it anyway.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2009)

Snoop, dre and game working on something, cant wait to hear their new material 

edit 

Nice track

"My president is black and i love him for that, but imma ask him like Bush, where the soldiers at"


----------



## Dman (Oct 31, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzAxWPQaNlg[/YOUTUBE]

usually stray from hip-hop/rap but i really like MF DOOM.

...and the gorillaz


----------



## wolfman_120 (Oct 31, 2009)

November Has Come

Damon Albarn + MF Doom = Greatness


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 31, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIj4RqH43GY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *Been bumpin nothin but throwbacks lately*... I miss the 90s so much.


I did that for about a year and a half. 90's hip-hop is definitely going to go down in hip-hop history as the best decade, when all is said and done.



delirium said:


> Check out the show I did last night. Finally did a proper set featuring a lot of Hip Hop tracks.
> 
> Show:
> 
> ...



Jesus Christ. I must be missing out 'cause I've only heard of two hip-hop artists on there. I'll give it a go.


----------



## Tash (Oct 31, 2009)

The Wolfman said:


> November Has Come
> 
> Damon Albarn + MF Doom = Greatness



Wait

What is this?


----------



## Jekidoruy (Oct 31, 2009)

I love hip hop, rap and rnb my self. The music has changed over the years. But i would say some of the best rappers out there based off of a meaning you get when you listin to there music would be
Nas
Common
Talib Kweli
Lupe Fiasco.

Thats just a short list but those guys all rap about things that are really going on in the world and it very ture


----------



## God (Oct 31, 2009)

I love how Eminem casually slayed everyone on Drake's single with that one verse


----------



## wolfman_120 (Nov 1, 2009)

Tash said:


> Wait
> 
> What is this?



A track on Demon Days

They should collaborate more


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Nov 1, 2009)

Michael Jacksőn said:


> I love how Eminem casually slayed everyone on Drake's single with that one verse



Looking back Em's verse was alright, just got people excited that he started flowing that way again.  IMO, Drake had the best verse in the song.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 1, 2009)

Jekidoruy said:


> I love hip hop, rap and rnb my self. The music has changed over the years. But i would say some of the best rappers out there based off of a meaning you get when you listin to there music would be
> Nas
> Common
> Talib Kweli
> ...



One Be Lo =  Lupe > all those guys

[YOUTUBE]0x3mY7rrNtM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 1, 2009)

The Lupe stan movement is powerful.


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2009)

Lupe better than Kweli? You crazy


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2009)

Lupe is asking fans what to name his new mixtape...suggestions?


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 1, 2009)

Zhu Ba jie said:


> Lupe better than Kweli? You crazy



Agreed 

I think Lupe's good, so don't get me wrong when I say that he really isn't Kweli level just yet


----------



## kumabear (Nov 1, 2009)

lupe stans need to hop the fuck off his cock.

being able to make random ass metaphors into songs doesn't equate to GOAT ability. granted he is good, but some of you ride him like a horse.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 1, 2009)

SMH @ people saying Lupe is better than Nas and Common.


----------



## Ito (Nov 1, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> SMH @ people saying Lupe is better than Nas and Common.



Nas? _No._ Common? _Yes._


----------



## kumabear (Nov 1, 2009)

Zulu said:


> Nas? _No._ Common? _Yes._



go listen to resurrection you infidel.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 1, 2009)

He's been better than both of them in recent years. So currently he is better.


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2009)

That's true them guys have fallen off current 

Still not touching Kweli though


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 1, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> He's been better than both of them in recent years. So currently he is better.



Untitled, HHID, Finding Forever, and Be were all on the same levels as The Cool and F&L(retail).


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2009)

^^ I disagree 

F&L and The cool where superior i felt


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 2, 2009)

Enough with the arguing people. Although Mr. Fiasco is my personal fave.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 2, 2009)

bumping to Wale's Attention Deficit favorite track of mine is "Shades". and "Beautiful Bliss"

Overall on my input of the album it's very soulful it's pretty calming overall and very uplifting. Has some tracks you could listen to potentially on a rainy day and roll over on your stomach while wallowing nonetheless still fairly a good album to listen to.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 2, 2009)

Yall Rediculous.  People give props to an under rated rapper they are "stans" Get a grip..

Lupe Currently is better than Nas and Common.  
Did you hear commons last album?!  wtf was that shi!

No one is saying Lupe is over all better than Nas.  Just currently he is.. Nas is my favorite rapper but has fallen off since God's Son.  I am hoping the album he does with Damien Marley will rejuvenate his career.  For all of you who wonder what a song between these two would sound like.  Here is the first track they did together.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mmAuHieD7Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1BWXNw5QXU[/YOUTUBE]

To finish off my argument.  Lupe is more relevant and F&L was a throw back classic and The cool is off the charts..How can anyone who likes Lupe be called a stan, when Lupe is far from commercial success. Regardless yall stans than too.


----------



## kumabear (Nov 2, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Yall Rediculous.  People give props to an under rated rapper they are "stans" Get a grip..
> 
> Lupe Currently is better than Nas and Common.
> Did you hear commons last album?!  wtf was that shi!
> ...



relevance isn't synonymous with being better. and nas is more relevant, his last album sold more in a year than lupes has in two.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 2, 2009)

kumabear said:


> relevance isn't synonymous with being better. and nas is more relevant, his last album sold more in a year than lupes has in two.



By that same logic LL Cool J is relevant too..And Relevance has everything to do with being a good artist.  If you can't stay relevant and with the times, you fall off...Hence Like nas has

^ (use bro) was a trash album...Any true nas fan will attest to that.  
And where do you get your statistics from? oh yea i forgot....


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 2, 2009)

Never equate sales to musical quality. EVER. You will be dickslapped so hard your mother'll start moaning.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 2, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Never equate sales to musical quality. EVER. You will be dickslapped so hard your mother'll start moaning.



Hang don't even waste your breath.  He failed as soon as he attempted to say Nas was relevant because he sold more records..That means so is Soldier boy..LL Cool J... Plies...and any other trash rapper you want to throw in there.


----------



## kumabear (Nov 2, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> By that same logic LL Cool J is relevant too..And Relevance has everything to do with being a good artist.  If you can't stay relevant and with the times, you fall off...Hence Like nas has
> 
> ^ (use bro) was a trash album...Any true nas fan will attest to that.
> And where do you get your statistics from? oh yea i forgot....



look it up for yourself if you really think i'm wrong. ^ (use bro) went gold in less than a year, The Cool took 2 to hit the plaque.

Relevance has nothing to do with being a good artist. Flo Rida and Drake are more relavant than Nas, are they better artists? 

And when the fuck did I equate sales with quality? Relevance =/= quality.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 2, 2009)

Kameil said:


> bumping to Wale's Attention Deficit favorite track of mine is "Shades". and "Beautiful Bliss"
> 
> Overall on my input of the album it's very soulful it's pretty calming overall and very uplifting. Has some tracks you could listen to potentially on a rainy day and roll over on your stomach while wallowing nonetheless still fairly a good album to listen to.



Got a link for it?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 2, 2009)

kumabear said:


> look it up for yourself if you really think i'm wrong. ^ (use bro) went gold in less than a year, The Cool took 2 to hit the plaque.
> 
> Relevance has nothing to do with being a good artist. Flo Rida and Drake are more relavant than Nas, are they better artists?
> 
> And when the fuck did I equate sales with quality? Relevance =/= quality.




So because Nas went Gold faster than Lupe that means Nas is more relevant because he had larger sales.  That was your argument which is stupid.  Relevance is measure by maintaining a certain integrity over time, while adapting to changes and shift in music.  Nas fell off in that regard


----------



## kumabear (Nov 2, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> So because Nas went Gold faster than Lupe that means Nas is more relevant because he had larger sales.  That was your argument which is stupid.  Relevance is measure by maintaining a certain integrity over time, while adapting to changes and shift in music.  Nas fell off in that regard



Relevance isn't subjective.

If someone sells more than another artist they *are more relevant*. You can't argue this. It's like saying Lupe's more relevant than Lil Wayne just because he doesn't put out trashy rap/rock crap. He's not. Integrity has nothing to do with being relevant, if it did than half the underground artists doing it today are more relevant than Jay-Z.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 2, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> By that same logic LL Cool J is relevant too..And Relevance has everything to do with being a good artist.  If you can't stay relevant and with the times, you fall off...Hence Like nas has
> 
> ^ (use bro) was a trash album...Any true nas fan will attest to that.
> And where do you get your statistics from? oh yea i forgot....



So by this logic Lil Wayne is the best? No one is more relevant than him.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 2, 2009)

kumabear said:


> Relevance isn't subjective.
> 
> If someone sells more than another artist they *are more relevant*. You can't argue this. It's like saying Lupe's more relevant than Lil Wayne just because he doesn't put out trashy rap/rock crap. He's not. Integrity has nothing to do with being relevant, if it did than half the underground artists doing it today are more relevant than Jay-Z.



Relevance IS subjective.  Listen based off your original argument, Nas was more relevant based off album sales.  

Sales alone doesn't make a person relative.  Sales don't equate into how many people are hearing it.  Such things as piracy and leaks which BOTH of lupes albums suffered hampered.  That.  Anyway..


@ Lazlow

That is what im Basically saying, relevance isn't enough to make an artist better than the other.  Which is why you can't quote album sales as he did.


----------



## kumabear (Nov 2, 2009)

-_____-

when did I ever say that relevance made someone a better artist? eh?

lil wayne is more relevant than sabzi from blue scholars. does that make him a better mc? FUCK NO. idk where y'all are getting this relevance = quality crap from. and sales aren't subjective. subjective would be me saying "well...hip hop saved my life was pretty weak compared to hero so nas is more relevant". there's nothing subjective about album sales because there's nothing left to opinion concerning them.

and you really think more people are downloading lupe fiasco albums than nas's? just stop.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 2, 2009)

Lazlow said:


> So by this logic Lil Wayne is the best? No one is more relevant than him.





kumabear said:


> -_____-
> 
> when did I ever say that relevance made someone a better artist? eh?
> 
> ...



Actually yes I do.  Who cares how long it takes one to go Gold the point is they both went Gold.  Nas did it quicker and tapered off, Lupe had steady sales..

and F & L automatic throw back album.

Anyway your talking to a nas fan, hes my favorite rapper, but anyone can tell you he fell off hard.


----------



## kumabear (Nov 2, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Actually yes I do.  Who cares how long it takes one to go Gold the point is they both went Gold.  Nas did it quicker and tapered off, Lupe had steady sales..
> 
> and F & L automatic throw back album.
> 
> Anyway your talking to a nas fan, hes my favorite rapper, but anyone can tell you he fell off hard.



at least you've finally dropped the relevance = quality thing. i never said that and anyone assuming that needs to find a dictionary.

time to go gold is synonymous with relevance though. if someone goes plat in a year compared to someone who went play over a course of four it's easy to tell who's more relevant.

nas didn't really fall off imo. he just turns to a different gimmick for each album now. (hip hop is dead, ^ (use bro), etc.) i hope the damian marley album's good though.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 2, 2009)

kumabear said:


> at least you've finally dropped the relevance = quality thing. i never said that and anyone assuming that needs to find a dictionary.
> 
> time to go gold is synonymous with relevance though. if someone goes plat in a year compared to someone who went play over a course of four it's easy to tell who's more relevant.
> 
> nas didn't really fall off imo. he just turns to a different gimmick for each album now. (hip hop is dead, ^ (use bro), etc.) i hope the damian marley album's good though.



C'mon you really dont think Nas fell off in relevance?  If you got your ear to the hiphop scene anyone could tell that.  The ^ (use bro) concept lacked great production, though the lyricism and content was dope.  God's Son was his sort of last stand and it was a mediocre one.

Hero was soo -_________-


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2009)

LL Cool J is a trash rapper?



mystictrunks said:


> Untitled, HHID, Finding Forever, and *Be* were all on the *same levels as The Cool and F&L*(retail).


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2009)

So sales equate quality? I now feel stupid for arguing with you


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 2, 2009)

Mider T said:


> LL Cool J is a trash rapper?



LL Cool J was exceedingly trash IMO in the 2000's and up

LL in the 90's and early 80's was the truth.  But he struggled to remain relevant and adapt his style


----------



## kumabear (Nov 2, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> C'mon you really dont think Nas fell off in relevance?  If you got your ear to the hiphop scene anyone could tell that.  The ^ (use bro) concept lacked great production, though the lyricism and content was dope.  God's Son was his sort of last stand and it was a mediocre one.
> 
> Here was soo -_________-



^ (use bro) album had good production for Nas's style imo.


And God's Son was great, wtf mate.



Vault said:


> So sales equate quality? I now feel stupid for arguing with you



god. fucking. damnit.

i said sales = relevance not quality.

find a post where i said sales where synonymous with quality.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 2, 2009)

kumabear said:


> ^ (use bro) album had good production for Nas's style imo.
> 
> 
> And God's Son was great, wtf mate.
> ...



Well we differ there.  Most people including me think ^ (use bro) was one of his worst albums... God's Son was his last OKAY album im not saying it was great.  His last GREAT album was stillmatic.


----------



## kumabear (Nov 2, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Well we differ there.  Most people including me think ^ (use bro) was one of his worst albums... God's Son was his last OKAY album im not saying it was great.  His last GREAT album was stillmatic.



I do agree on Stillmatic being his last GREAT album but God's Son is good too imo.

Why the hate on ^ (use bro)? I enjoyed it way more than HHiD. Nas actually sounded hungry for once.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 2, 2009)

kumabear said:


> I do agree on Stillmatic being his last GREAT album but God's Son is good too imo.
> 
> Why the hate on ^ (use bro)? I enjoyed it way more than HHiD. Nas actually sounded hungry for once.



It's not so much hate. I just feel like the production was off..Like for example this is the type of production I think Nas shines on 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfZ3LEZaL5k[/YOUTUBE]

That Vintage sound


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2009)

Nas stopped at God son i felt too and i actually think the album is great not ok

Memory lane has that classic feel to it too


----------



## Deweze (Nov 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6LicN1Kkkw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3INIXupsXeI[/YOUTUBE]

^ Is this intelligent?


----------



## LayZ (Nov 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOLgn9ehuu4[/YOUTUBE]

Black Thought and Mos Def rapping "75 Bars" just for kicks behind the scenes at the BET Cypher '09.  Its just cool to know that the artists are fans just like the rest of us.


----------



## delight (Nov 3, 2009)

lol i'm supposed to be on a vacation ban right now. But this morning I was asked to sub a 3-6 AM show. I was all on that as I've been throwing around an idea of doing a hip hop show where I play a track and follow it with the track that it sampled. So with 3 hours to work with instead of the usual two, seemed like the perfect opportunity and thought I'd come back for a quick sec and let all the hip hop heads who I'm sure would be interested know so they can stream.

Listen at 128kbps

If you're still dicking around the internet in about 4 hours to this post, stream that shit mang.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 3, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> It's not so much hate. I just feel like the production was off..Like for example this is the type of production I think Nas shines on
> 
> That Vintage sound



Nas never had an ear for beats. NaS on whack beats is vintage Nas. Nas also fell off after his first album and again after his second. HHID and Untitled were average to above average Nas albums.

Lupe Fiasco is also a commercial success. "Kick Push" and "Superstar" were big hits and although not in the same realm of pop-rap as "Lollipop" they certainly aren't unsuccessful.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 3, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Nas never had an ear for beats. NaS on whack beats is vintage Nas. Nas also fell off after his first album and again after his second. HHID and Untitled were average to above average Nas albums.
> 
> Lupe Fiasco is also a commercial success. "Kick Push" and "Superstar" were big hits and although not in the same realm of pop-rap as "Lollipop" they certainly aren't unsuccessful.



I don't agree there.  Nas on whack beats isnt vintage Nas.  And yea I never said Lupe wasn't commercial,  I just said that he's probably the realest commercial rapper.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 3, 2009)

Lupe is as fake as any other mainstream rapper. Dudes like Pharrell and Kanye are realer.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 3, 2009)

Lupe is fake?  What?!

You can't just say random comments like that without some type of reasoning, other wise it sounds ignorant.


----------



## Vault (Nov 3, 2009)

Mystictrunks i dont get you at times


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 3, 2009)

I can't Lie Ye' do keep it real.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 3, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Lupe is fake?  What?!
> 
> You can't just say random comments like that without some type of reasoning, other wise it sounds ignorant.



Dude was a gangster rapper turned nerd rapper. He has a hit song about skateboarding but at the time couldn't even do anything simple on one. Fiascogate. His somewhat assholish nature towards fans.

He's just managed to avoid the massive amount of hypocrisy other conscious rappers exude by not being in the spot light constantly.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 3, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Dude was a gangster rapper turned nerd rapper. He has a hit song about skateboarding but at the time couldn't even do anything simple on one. Fiascogate. His somewhat assholish nature towards fans.
> 
> He's just managed to avoid the massive amount of hypocrisy other conscious rappers exude by not being in the spot light constantly.



Dude JUST LIKE any other rapper he rapped about many topics.  his best friend was locked up for Drug Traffic'n obviously he had close ties with real shi*.  So to rap about it would be natural.  But you can tell dude had real expeirence at being a nerd, thats not fake..The anime..skate boarding...drawing..cartoons..This was all really him..Its not hypocrisy to rap about things you've personally experienced even if the topics contrast each other


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 3, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Dude JUST LIKE any other rapper he rapped about many topics.  his best friend was locked up for Drug Traffic'n obviously he had close ties with real shi*.  So to rap about it would be natural.  But you can tell dude had real expeirence at being a nerd, thats not fake..The anime..skate boarding...drawing..cartoons..This was all really him..Its not hypocrisy to rap about things you've personally experienced even if the topics contrast each other



He was a gangster rapper turned nerd/conscious rapper. Dude can't skateboard, and just because you watch cartoons, anime, and draw doesn't make you a nerd.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 3, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> He was a gangster rapper turned nerd/conscious rapper. Dude can't skateboard, and just because you watch cartoons, anime, and draw doesn't make you a nerd.



lol iite mystic no point in debating about a dude neither of us know personally.

I mean your entitled to those things, those thoughts..Despite w/e ur personal thoughts appreciate at any level the music.  Who cares what he turned from and too..Its still good music


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

There's a difference between being fake and being multi-faceted. There are many sides to Lupe, and he can choose which side to show, which is what makes him such a good rapper. It's not the same as being fake, though.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 3, 2009)

Mystic seems more like you have a personal vendetta towards Lupe.  It's one thing to not like his music, but than call him fake because he raps gangster and than raps about nerd stuff.  What ever happen to being multi talented and multi faceted. Or simply being experienced in this thing we call life.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

I saw an interview with Lupe where he talked about how he was raised. His parents were both cultured intellectuals who just so happened to be raising him on the south side of Chicago. He talked about how when he walked outside, it'd be a different world from inside his house. He'd go out into the world and share what he learned indoors, and come back in and share what he learned outside. It was two different worlds that he used to form one persona. It's not fake at all, it's just the amalgam of two very different worlds.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 3, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> I saw an interview with Lupe where he talked about how he was raised. His parents were both cultured intellectuals who just so happened to be raising him on the south side of Chicago. He talked about how when he walked outside, it'd be a different world from inside his house. He'd go out into the world and share what he learned indoors, and come back in and share what he learned outside. It was two different worlds that he used to form one persona. It's not fake at all, it's just the amalgam of two very different worlds.



In a very similar vein another interview he talked about his father being Muslim, and his mother not being muslim.  His friends all be gangsta, while he wasn't.  But they still accepted him.  As stated before his best friend Chili is locked up for heroin traffic'n.  So with out a doubt he was/is affiliated with people who sold drugs, did crime, and all the things that come with running an elaborate drum operation.  And thru all of that, he still was always himself.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> He was a gangster rapper turned nerd/conscious rapper. Dude can't skateboard, and just because you watch cartoons, anime, and draw doesn't make you a nerd.



So? Bunch of rappers switch topics on doing shit they never really did. No exception here, and if you say Nas speaks 100% truth I'd laugh in your face too man


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> In a very similar vein another interview he talked about his father being Muslim, and his mother not being muslim.  His friends all be gangsta, while he wasn't.  But they still accepted him.  As stated before his best friend Chili is locked up for heroin traffic'n.  So with out a doubt he was/is affiliated with people who sold drugs, did crime, and all the things that come with running an elaborate drum operation.  And thru all of that, he still was always himself.



Exactly. So, I really don't see how anyone could call the man fake.


----------



## Violence Fight (Nov 3, 2009)

Since there's a ton of Lupe hate being aired out, I guess I'll get this out of the way. 

I very strongly dislike him. I don't like a good percent of his fans who act like he's the greatest thing ever to happen to hip hop(He's not. Sorry.). I don't like any of the stuff I've ever heard by him(and coming around the MD, you hear a lot of it.), and the main reason is that I fucking hate his delivery and mic control. 

I laugh because I've had heads come up to me and tell me how horrible Cannibus is on the mic(and yeah, I believe his voice is monotonous as fuck), and then turn around and praise Lupe, when he's got an equally monotonous sound. He puts me to sleep. Bottom line. I can't get a feeling behind any of his songs, and that's my honest opinion. 

I would say I was very annoyed when I read in one of theses posts(either here, or the Lupe Thread), where it said he was shining a light on Mos Def, and Talib, and rappers of that sort. That is the stupidest thing I've ever read. They have been around for forever it seems like. Back when I didn't even listen to hip hop I knew who Mos Def and Talib Kweli were, and I live in St. Louis, where all you have on the radio is crunk bullshit and mainstream garbage. If anything, the person who deserves credit for trying to bring light to them is DAVE CHAPELLE. He prominently featured Common, The Roots, Mos Def, And Talib in his show(Which almost EVERYONE has seen), but also had them on his Block Party movie. I'll even give credit to Kanye since he's got huge mainstream marketability and still features them, But Lupe? No.


While we're on the subject of Rappers I hate: Asher Roth. Can someone tell him to quit biting Eminem please? I mean fuck, He's got a line in "Lark on my Go Kart" that is the same as the chorus is "Just Lose It".


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 3, 2009)

Violence Fight said:


> Since there's a ton of Lupe hate being aired out, I guess I'll get this out of the way.
> 
> I very strongly dislike him. I don't like a good percent of his fans who act like he's the greatest thing ever to happen to hip hop(He's not. Sorry.). I don't like any of the stuff I've ever heard by him(and coming around the MD, you hear a lot of it.), and the main reason is that I fucking hate his delivery and mic control.
> 
> ...



Ahem:

VF I aprpeciate your approach to this, you gave logical reasoning as to why you don't like Lupe and thats fine thats cool.  But let me clarify something, I said Lupe shed light, because he was more commercially successful than those guys.  I never said he was better.  They of course been around longer, but his commercial success shed light on a sub genre of Hiphop called conscious rap.  The umbrella of rappers that fall under this, all became more readily heard because of people looking into, searches, like Artist like Lupe.  If you do that look what type of artis come up.  I am in NO WAY SHAPE OR FORM TAKING ANYTHING AWAY FROM MOS DEF, TALIB OR ANY OF THE SORT.  THOSE DUDES IN THERE OWN RIGHT ARE BEASTS.  I was simply saying Lupes commercial success help bring them more to the fore, for your average Joe to see/hear.

I agree with the latter parts of your post.  I'm not the type of dude to knock someone for not liking an artist, each person has there own opinions and are entitled to them.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 3, 2009)

I like Lupe but he's not the greatest thing since sliced bread...or whatever. I just place rappers in tiers. Lupe would be A level for me. (just A, i dont have any +'s or -'s). But there are people better than him.

Canibus I cant listen too, for like what you said VF, his voice annoys the hell outta me.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

Lupe is far from the best thing to ever happen to Hip-Hop. But, you can't deny his talent. The guy has lyrical prowess that hasn't been seen in the mainstream in a very long time, and that's why I respect him. Is he my favorite emcee? Absolutely not. But, I respect him for bringing respect to lyricism in modern Hip-Hop. He didn't do it alone, but he had a good amount to do with it. 

As far as him shedding light on rappers like Mos and Talib, it's true to a certain extent. He wasn't the only one who brought them to the forefront, but he helped mainstream fans appreciate lyricism and intellect to a greater extent. I completely agree that Chappelle deserves a lot of respect for what he did for a lot of underground rap acts. I will admit that I first heard The Roots because of Dave Chappelle, and after watching Block Party is when I really started looking into them.

But, I digress. Everyone likes who they like, and we all know that. You can say that Lupe is monotone or that his voice is annoying, but you can't deny that the cat can spit.


----------



## Violence Fight (Nov 3, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Ahem:
> 
> VF I aprpeciate your approach to this, you gave logical reasoning as to why you don't like Lupe and thats fine thats cool.  But let me clarify something, I said Lupe shed light, because he was more commercially successful than those guys.  I never said he was better.  They of course been around longer, but his commercial success shed light on a sub genre of Hiphop called conscious rap.  The umbrella of rappers that fall under this, all became more readily heard because of people looking into, searches, like Artist like Lupe.  If you do that look what type of artis come up.  I am in NO WAY SHAPE OR FORM TAKING ANYTHING AWAY FROM MOS DEF, TALIB OR ANY OF THE SORT.  THOSE DUDES IN THERE OWN RIGHT ARE BEASTS.  I was simply saying Lupes commercial success help bring them more to the fore, for your average Joe to see/hear.
> 
> I agree with the latter parts of your post.  I'm not the type of dude to knock someone for not liking an artist, each person has there own opinions and are entitled to them.



Sorry if that seemed like a personal shot(It really wasn't, but I have heard people other than you say it outside of the interwebs, so I addressed it. Just referenced the post to keep context). 

And yeah, that's why I phrased the first part of the post that way. I won't knock you for liking someone I don't, or not liking someone I do. I know people that do that and it's silly. I just wanted to be as clear as possible on why I dislike him, and giving examples of why as opposed to just kicking the door in like "Man, Fuck ya'll motherfuckers listenin' to this bullshit for!?" like some people tend to.



breakbeat oratory said:


> But, I digress. Everyone likes who they like, and we all know that. You can say that Lupe is monotone or that his voice is annoying, but you can't deny that the cat can spit.



I won't deny he has the ability to ride a beat, and can write lyrics. He's intelligent and I cannot take that away from him, nor would I try to(I don't think I tried to at least). My major complaint was that his voice is monotonous and it affects his delivery. 

Delivery is a very crucial part of hip hop to me, since a lot of times it can make or break an artist. Because of this, I can't get behind Lupe. His music doesn't invoke feelings in me, and when I hear it, I just picture him chilling in a both reading off a paper like it's a chore. I'm not saying that he DOES that, I'm just saying his music gives me that mental picture. Hence my dislike.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

Violence Fight said:


> Sorry if that seemed like a personal shot(It really wasn't, but I have heard people other than you say it outside of the interwebs, so I addressed it. Just referenced the post to keep context).
> 
> And yeah, that's why I phrased the first part of the post that way. I won't knock you for liking someone I don't, or not liking someone I do. I know people that do that and it's silly. I just wanted to be as clear as possible on why I dislike him, and giving examples of why as opposed to just kicking the door in like "Man, Fuck ya'll motherfuckers listenin' to this bullshit for!?" like some people tend to.



I will say, I like the way you presented your side. Most people are far from logical when it comes to expressing their dislike of Lupe.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 3, 2009)

Current Top A Tier Rappers In My Opinion
This list is based off of relevance in no particular order.

*A Tier*
A.Lupe
B.Big Sean
C.Kanye
D.Wale
C. Talib
D. Mos Def
E. Murs

*B Tier*
Common (sometimes A tier mostly B for me)
Nas ( Will be higher when his new album drops)
Consequence
Blu
*
C Tier*
The Cool Kids
Charles Hamilton

Got lazy i have more


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 3, 2009)

Rap isn't what it used to be, aside from those that can actually write lyrics on their own and make it happen. Aside from the Souja Boy shit.

Blah blah

I miss the 80-90s generation


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rap isn't what it used to be, aside from those that can actually write lyrics on their own and make it happen. Aside from the Souja Boy shit.
> 
> Blah blah
> 
> I miss the 80-90s generation



Don't we all.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 3, 2009)

I miss hte 90's especially.  80's was cool.  But mid to late 90's rap was in its hay day


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 3, 2009)

My overall expression on current rap (aside from those who write their own shit, non commercial shit)


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> My overall expression on current rap (aside from those who write their own shit, non commercial shit)



I love Mooney so much.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-e1oBnmEd8[/YOUTUBE]

LOL this is crazy.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

This was funny the first time I heard it.

But, Aries can only do those rapper impressions, so he does it at every one of his shows.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 3, 2009)

Its true you ever saw that skit with him on MAD tv pretending to be DMX's mom?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieHDrqsZ_n0[/YOUTUBE]

GOAT, right here.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieHDrqsZ_n0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> GOAT, right here.



Man, this is dope. That kid is a prodigy. He should hook up with S1's kid.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't want to comment on the list, so I won't. 

Do note, fellas, that there is new Gift of Gab.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 4, 2009)

Till The Casket Drops

December 8th.......

Tell me this is major news to someone else besides me.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> So? Bunch of rappers switch topics on doing shit they never really did. No exception here, and if you say Nas speaks 100% truth I'd laugh in your face too man



Nah, Nas is just an idiot when it comes to pretty much everything outside of dropping hot verses. He also had a long period of being fake. 

SMH @ The attitude people have towards mainstream hip-hop. The most successful acts in this decade have been some of the best in the game period. A bunch of one hit wonders from the South doesn't negate the fact that for the majority of the 00's great rappers top. The 90's had plenty of whack dudes who were successful and so did the 80's


@Eiji
The Clipse will drop another dope record.

Wow @ Murs being relevant or a top tier rapper. And I'm a huge fan of the guy.


----------



## ez (Nov 4, 2009)

jkingler said:


> I don't want to comment on the list, so I won't.
> 
> Do note, fellas, that there is new Gift of Gab.



downloading strange journey vol 2 at the speed of light.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 4, 2009)

New Cunninglynguists is fucking magic.


----------



## ez (Nov 4, 2009)

^agreed.

been listening to it for about two hours straight. each track's so well done.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 4, 2009)

How I love this good shite

[divshare]myId9186659-33a[/divshare]


----------



## Honzou (Nov 4, 2009)

I miss Big L. anyone else a fan of Harlem's Finest?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 4, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> How I love this good shite
> 
> [divshare]myId=9186659-33a[/divshare]



I'll tell you again.

Son of Ran is magic.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 4, 2009)

Honzou? said:


> I miss Big L. anyone else a fan of Harlem's Finest?


Big L was nice, if rap was a game he'd be MVP.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 4, 2009)

Big L was nice.  But I dont think he would of blew up.

favorite Big L Free Style

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYfKMIdoJL0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 4, 2009)

Big L would had blew up.  He was a problem and would always be a "what if" in Hip Hop history.  He was suppose to sign to Rocafella, with him and Jay leading the charge.  They said after this freestyle, Jay changed his entire rapping style.  Listen to Reasonable Doubt and tell me if Jay style didn't change.  This freestyle is more Jaz-o style than Jay's.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 4, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> I'll tell you again.
> 
> Son of Ran is magic.



[divshare]myId=9188917-36d[/divshare]

Hawt Fiiiiiyah


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 4, 2009)

Yea I had heard Big L had died like a few weeks before the official signing.  That would of been a good look for Big L.  But he'd probably suffer the same fate as most Rocafella artist..Fame thats shrouded in Jay z's shadow, and eventually fading to black.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 4, 2009)

Hold the fuck up. 

Son of Ran sampling beats from BJ? Fucking Classsiiik

[divshare]myId=9189011-0cb[/divshare]

100/10


----------



## Yosha (Nov 4, 2009)

Big L would of blown up and is more than nice, that was new york's underground king at the time. When I first heard that free I didn't even know it was Jay...not too mention L made Jay look just nice.

Depends on your hip hop style though on how you rate Big L.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Big L was nice.  But I dont think he would of blew up.
> 
> favorite Big L Free Style
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYfKMIdoJL0[/YOUTUBE]



Shit, that was fire.  I can't believe it's been 10 years already.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 4, 2009)

Big L would have been Cam'Ron.


----------



## Yosha (Nov 4, 2009)

wow, really? douche move? Big L would of worn a pink coat, had no mcing skill at all, and would of been a thing of the past? Wow ok.


----------



## Z (Nov 4, 2009)

whooo Big L is a dragon. So much fire coming from his mouth.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 5, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> wow, really? douche move? Big L would of worn a pink coat, had no mcing skill at all, and would of been a thing of the past? Wow ok.




How was that a douche move? Cam was one of the best mcs in NY for like a decade, he barely fell off a few years ago. And yeah he would most likely have been a thing of the past by now if he were still alive. The pink coat is up in the air.


----------



## delirium (Nov 5, 2009)

lol mt let 'em know 'bout that children of the corn cam


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11s7Y0KeBQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Nov 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R6ZGdyGcx8[/YOUTUBE]


Good shit.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Z9vdtQNB78[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 5, 2009)

Yo Cam was nice in the 90's the dipset movement was huge.  Don't forget cam was like one of the only rappers from NYC to have a platinum selling album in the 2000's.  Cam is def nice he fell off after Dipset fell apart and Jim Jones started his "Ballin" campaign.  But since this is the intelligent hip hop.  Im about to put you guys up on the Lox.

illest _*rap group*_ in the 90's PERIOD.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb9z2VKC6RA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjV8cS62XkM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap5BF8V-Y5E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT9aw37DfwA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79D8e9bDAjo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Styles P > Hardest rapper you know (as far as street credibility)


----------



## Vault (Nov 5, 2009)

Sheek isnt nice, Jada and Styles on the other hand...


----------



## Yosha (Nov 5, 2009)

lol my bad mystic, I got jumpy. I like big L too much to say he would of been like camron...

Anyways, I think that RZA woke up from his sleep when US said that LOX were the best 90s group period.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moobvEn_vHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 5, 2009)

Wu-Tang was good.  I prefer the lox though.


----------



## abstract (Nov 5, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Big L was nice.  But I dont think he would of blew up.
> 
> favorite Big L Free Style
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYfKMIdoJL0[/YOUTUBE]



goddamn that shit's on point


----------



## James_L (Nov 5, 2009)

I feel Cam fell off when he got on his dipset vibe the only thing that kept him relevant was the production of Just Blaze and the Heatmakers who were in a zone from 02-05 those guys couldn't do no wrong in that era every beat they put out was crazy


----------



## Yosha (Nov 6, 2009)

If anyone was to turn out like cam, I would definately have to say it would of been stack bundles.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 6, 2009)

Never rated Cam'ron. 



Unrequited Silence said:


> Yo Cam was nice in the 90's the dipset movement was huge.  Don't forget cam was like one of the only rappers from NYC to have a platinum selling album in the 2000's.  Cam is def nice he fell off after Dipset fell apart and Jim Jones started his "Ballin" campaign.  But since this is the intelligent hip hop.  *Im about to put you guys up on the Lox.
> 
> illest rap group in the 90's PERIOD.*



lol. Naaahhhh...


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm with Masa Def.  Killa Cam and Murda Mase were really something back in the day, but they were no Big L.  He was one of the biggest NY names at that time, and was on his way to signing with Rocafella.  This is before Jay's crazy fame, so now it's a "what if".  , Biggie, Big Pun, and Pac living is another huge "what if" , when it comes to Jay's fame. 

The way Big L died was real fucked up though.  He died over some shit that his brother might had did, and his brother ended up getting murked too.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 6, 2009)

Regardless.  I doubt Big L would be relevant right now. He'd suffer from nas-syndrome


----------



## Ito (Nov 6, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Till The Casket Drops
> 
> December 8th.......
> 
> Tell me this is major news to someone else besides me.



"What's a Clipse album without pushbacks?" - Pusha T

I'll be buying.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 6, 2009)

Speaking of The LOX. When is Styles P dropping that Green Ghost tape with Green Lantern?

Or has it already dropped?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 6, 2009)

Good question I dont know.  But on da the real. Ghost in the Shell was one of my favorite mix tapes of all time


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 6, 2009)

Need some dope Joe Budden track recommendations. 

I already have 3 sides to a story which is his best i have from him so far.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 6, 2009)

Tupac was an intelligent rapper.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 6, 2009)

Whoa. Werd?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 6, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Tupac was an intelligent rapper.



Tupac was a great poem writer and lyricist..But an intellect..I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 6, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Tupac was a great poem writer and lyricist..But an intellect..I wouldn't go that far.



Oh, I see where we can go from here.

So, tell me, Matt. What's the differentiation between intellect and artistic talent in the realm of a particularly scholarly art?


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 6, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Oh, I see where we can go from here.
> 
> So, tell me, Matt. What's the differentiation between intellect and artistic talent in the realm of a particularly scholarly art?



Obfuscation.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 6, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Obfuscation.



I'm gonna need some context.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 6, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Oh, I see where we can go from here.
> 
> So, tell me, Matt. What's the differentiation between intellect and artistic talent in the realm of a particularly scholarly art?



While it takes a considerable amount of scholastic ability to be able to write lyrics, poetry and articulate them.  It is still basic fundamental knowledge as far as writing and penmanship are concerned. When you focus on the content of Tupac's lyrics, and compare them to someone who'd you would call an intellectual rapper say...mos def for arguments sake, its easy to draw the line and see the difference between natural artistic talent, and natural artist talent of an intellect.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 6, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> While it takes a considerable amount of scholastic ability to be able to write lyrics, poetry and articulate them.  It is still basic fundamental knowledge as far as writing and penmanship are concerned. When you focus on the content of Tupac's lyrics, and compare them to someone who'd you would call an intellectual rapper say...mos def for arguments sake, its easy to draw the line and see the difference between natural artistic talent, and natural artist talent of an intellect.



But, would you agree that it requires at least an above average amount of intellect to be able to make the amount of valid commentary that Pac did?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 6, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> But, would you agree that it requires at least an above average amount of intellect to be able to make the amount of valid commentary that Pac did?



With out a doubt. Tupac was more than talented and he wasn't dumb.  I just wouldnt call him an intellect.  I'm not an intellect either.  I know alot about "stuff" but I wouldn't say im one to expound on it, or lecture..I think Tupac's similar.


----------



## ez (Nov 6, 2009)

i consider him reasonably intelligent, but then again intelligence is relative.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree he was def. *intelligent**, but I wouldn't call him an _*intellect***_.

**Intellect* - the power or faculty of the mind by which one knows or understands, as distinguished from that by which one feels and that by which one wills; the understanding; the faculty of thinking and acquiring knowledge.

2. capacity for thinking and acquiring knowledge, esp. of a high or complex order; mental capacity.

***Intelligent* -  displaying or characterized by quickness of understanding, sound thought, or good judgment:

This is just for those who may think the words are the same.  They aren't. They share the same root that's about it.


----------



## ez (Nov 6, 2009)

perseverance didn't call 2pac an intellect.

edit

hmm well, they're both umbrella terms actually, no? i guess there are certain connotations that come with each. not that it really matters, since perseverance didn't say something absurd.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 6, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> With out a doubt. Tupac was more than talented and he wasn't dumb.  I just wouldnt call him an intellect.  I'm not an intellect either.  I know alot about "stuff" but I wouldn't say im one to expound on it, or lecture..I think Tupac's similar.





Unrequited Silence said:


> I agree he was def. *intelligent**, but I wouldn't call him an _*intellect***_.
> 
> **Intellect* - the power or faculty of the mind by which one knows or understands, as distinguished from that by which one feels and that by which one wills; the understanding; the faculty of thinking and acquiring knowledge.
> 
> ...



So, to sum it up an _intellectual_ is a person who has a fascination with knowledge and it's more intertwined with their emotions, and intelligence is simply quick wit and good judgement.

But, wouldn't you say that Pac had a fascination with knowledge? There's a reason he was able to make the references he did. And how many rappers do you think not only knew of Machiavelli at that time, but were fascinated enough by him to take on a modern interpretation of his name? 

Plus, not only was he most likely fascinated by the pursuit of knowledge, but it was definitely tied to his emotions. He was very passionate about his own experiences and the experiences of others, especially when it came down to injustice on a general spectrum. He was definitely an intellectual artist.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 6, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> So, to sum it up an _intellectual_ is a person who has a fascination with knowledge and it's more intertwined with their emotions, and intelligence is simply quick wit and good judgement.
> 
> But, wouldn't you say that Pac had a fascination with knowledge? There's a reason he was able to make the references he did. And how many rappers do you think not only knew of Machiavelli at that time, but were fascinated enough by him to take on a modern interpretation of his name?
> 
> Plus, not only was he most likely fascinated by the pursuit of knowledge, but it was definitely tied to his emotions. He was very passionate about his own experiences and the experiences of others, especially when it came down to injustice on a general spectrum. He was definitely an intellectual artist.



You have a valid point.  When he was locked up he def. spent his time reading about that and his prophecies and what not.  and your interpretation is correct about the differences between the too.  But his references to Machiavelli was not in the persuasive, or lecturer manner.  It was something he himself believed in.  He's more intelligent than an intellect.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 6, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> You have a valid point.  When he was locked up he def. spent his time reading about that and his prophecies and what not.  and your interpretation is correct about the differences between the too.  But his references to Machiavelli was not in the persuasive, or lecturer manner.  It was something he himself believed in.  He's more intelligent than an intellect.



I think you've got it backwards, as far as I can tell. The intellectual archetype is more of a personal, heartfelt persona while I see the professor figure as the one who's more of the intelligent man. As we agreed upon, intellect usually has emotional ties, while intelligence does not. By that rationale, Pac was more of an intellectual.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 6, 2009)

Tupac wasn't like genius intelligent like, I meant he was intelligent in the way he used his persona/style in his lyrics to interpret his songs. 

Above poster's got it right. 

Intelligent rapper in the sense of lyrics being used, i'd say was immortal technique.


----------



## ez (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Nov 7, 2009)

Haven't put Pac on forever, listening to him now.  He's now in my top 10.

Pac may not be contender material for lyrical capabilties, but when it comes to having soul in their music Pac is second to none.  Pac is one of the few who can rap about something spiritual and emotional and actually sound sincere.  Most rappers who try to be socially conscious sounds really forced, like Luda when he made run away love.




JB the Jedi said:


> Need some dope Joe Budden track recommendations.
> 
> I already have 3 sides to a story which is his best i have from him so far.



Dumb out
10 minutes
Who killed hip hop
Walk with me
Broken Wings
Old School Mouse
Are You in the Mood yet
If I die tomorrow
6 Minutes of death
Calm Down
Stained

These are some of his best IMO, I'm a huge Budden fan.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 7, 2009)

LOL @ IT being a good example of an intelligent rapper.

Just because you rap about spaceships and conspiracy theories with five syllable rhyme schemes doesn't mean you're intelligent.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]lZ9vdtQNB78[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 7, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> LOL @ IT being a good example of an intelligent rapper.
> 
> Just because you rap about spaceships and conspiracy theories with five syllable rhyme schemes doesn't mean you're intelligent.



Has nothing to do with IT's subject of rap. He's just smart in his use of words in his lyrics, not alot of rappers can do that like he can.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 7, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Has nothing to do with IT's subject of rap. He's just smart in his use of words in his lyrics, not alot of rappers can do that like he can.



IT isn't that good of a lyricist though.


----------



## Tash (Nov 7, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> soul in their music Pac is second to none



Cee-lo         

I like Tupac plenty but seriously

Cee-lo


----------



## Kittan (Nov 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]LTm3WkYW3TU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ez (Nov 7, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> IT isn't that good of a lyricist though.



pray tell, who is a good example of a lyricist, then?


----------



## kumabear (Nov 7, 2009)

ezxx said:


> pray tell, who is a good example of a lyricist, then?



_Beautiful and innocent, suitable and militant
Are scripted on the walls of the cubicle I'm living in
I'm different, if you take away that I'm gone
A heart on my sleeve, with a razorblade jacket on
In Babylon I would hold my breath and listen close
To the ghosts of death the ocean kept when the winter froze
Skin and bones, is what my burly bag of flesh will hold
Digesting hope with another thirty pack as Lexapro
Discomposed, from all the fuckin' ghosts that follow me
Across a battered path of shattered glass and broken arteries
It's oceanography the way the blood accumulates
I'm rude awake, with one eye open like Homer's Odyssey
And honestly, I don't need to make a difference
I just want to live my life without a fee to pay admission
Apathetic bliss in these apathetic days
Cuz I'm apathetic mixed with the pass aggressive ways
Anesthetic sprays from my tongue 'til the pain stops
I'm trying to figure out if this is blood or the raindrops
Love or a safe spot, think twice
While I take another shot until the angels start to sing like...

I've got a bone to pick with all these skeletons in closets
They're breaking down the barriers, embellishing my losses
And under all the verses, I wonder if it's worth it
And whether it's irrelevant, the elements are constant
No sleep and apparently a pen
Is the perfect combination for the therapy again
So I scribble in a pad 'til it carries me within
All the ripples in my past that I carefully attend
When all I got to do is take a look into my pedigree
And mentally amenities will make another memory
The penalties are lending me a bitter loss of energy
A destiny of inhibition until my wings will set me free, now
No time for regrets, keep moving forward and hope for the best
Its all gone, I'll say so long and never let go of what I hold in my chest
This is dedicated to the dedication left behind
Me, a dedicated mental patient on a bed of knives
I meant to find a certain person worthy of current purpose
Searching through the epitaphs to make the dead alive
And edify as I watch all the faces walking by
Painted with perplexing looks, abrasions and awkward eyes
Showing me to modify broken wings I've taught to fly
Often I go and dream of a place across the sky
Where I reside and dark breaks the light
Never stop moving, a sharks way of life
Set still as sparks drape the sky
And debt builds, a heart pays the price with 
Love, pain, sun, rain, (I remember when my mother used to lie to me)
hate, grace, blood stains (and I remember when my father used to lie to me)
Life, death, time, rest, (and I remember when my teachers used to lie to me)
this is my breath (and then they wonder why I have no faith in this society)
I can't find stability I lack the right ability
To act inside humility and magnify the will in me
Every time I try to be, satisfy or feel at ease
I'd rather be an actor and to act than try to deal with things
Until I fall and I hit the rock bottom
And I grieve with the leaves 'til I pray its not autumn
The blood starts to draw and it falls from the wrists
When the slits are across and I ball up a fists
So call it a gift but I'm not living for the present
When it all becomes the past and I can't listen to the questions
Isn't it a blessing when I feel like I'm alive
And I don't have to be another fucking cynic for a second_

Sadistik.

Immortal Technique isn't intelligent at all. He's just a regurgitation of a hodgepodge of conspiracy theories with facts pulled out of his ass half the time.



Perseverance said:


> Has nothing to do with IT's subject of rap. He's just smart in his use of words in his lyrics, not alot of rappers can do that like he can.



:

maybe the rappers that *you* know of can't.


----------



## Z (Nov 7, 2009)

you guys should listen to asher roth.


----------



## ez (Nov 7, 2009)

kumabear said:


> _Beautiful and innocent, suitable and militant
> Are scripted on the walls of the cubicle I'm living in
> I'm different, if you take away that I'm gone
> A heart on my sleeve, with a razorblade jacket on
> ...



to compare him, or any rapper for that matter, to sadistik is a bit unfair... as he's the best out, in my opinion. (the balancing act is my favorite hip hop album so i may be a bit biased in saying that.)

to say IT is not the least bit intelligent is a bit hyperbolic, however. it's not as if he talks about conspiracy theories all the time (or that doing so automatically discounts him as such) - he has songs like reverse pimpology and dance with the devil where he makes valid points and tells an interesting, albeit dark, story each. 

what's he to do to appear intelligent to you? write abstractly? use more obscure metaphors? i don't get the basis for your statement tbh. but then again intelligence is relative...if i'm allowed to repeat myself.


----------



## Tash (Nov 7, 2009)

ezxx said:


> pray tell, who is a good example of a lyricist, then?



best example of lyricism.


----------



## kumabear (Nov 7, 2009)

ezxx said:


> to compare him, or any rapper for that matter, to sadistik is a bit unfair... as he's the best out, in my opinion. (the balancing act is my favorite hip hop album so i may be a bit biased in saying that.)
> 
> to say IT is not the least bit intelligent is a bit hyperbolic, however. it's not as if he talks about conspiracy theories all the time (or that doing so automatically discounts him as such) - he has songs like reverse pimpology and dance with the devil where he makes valid points and tells an interesting, albeit dark, story each.
> 
> what's he to do to appear intelligent to you? write abstractly? use more obscure metaphors? i don't get the basis for your statement tbh. but then again intelligence is relative...if i'm allowed to repeat myself.



I don't see making a valid point and telling an interesting and story as facets of intelligence though.

Look at Murs. Dude can make stories with good themes and meaning. Does that make him intelligent?

Things I see as signs of intelligence: diction, vocabulary, good metaphors, etc.

but intelligence is subjective, so to each his own.


----------



## ez (Nov 7, 2009)

Tash said:


> best example of lyricism.



i've listened to aceyalone.



kumabear said:


> I don't see making a valid point and telling an interesting and story as facets of intelligence though.
> 
> Look at Murs. Dude can make stories with good themes and meaning. Does that make him intelligent?
> 
> ...



i brought up those points to show that he's not as one dimensional and predictably shallow as you made him out to be. he's multi-faceted, which to me is a sign of intelligence. 

never got around to listening to him, so i can't comment.

i don't see how IT lacks in at least the vocab and diction department, his metaphors are usually not all that complex but get the job done, and definitely not substantially enough to have him considered entirely devoid of intelligence. but okay, agree to disagree is fine by me.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 7, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> you guys should listen to asher roth.



^^^^^^^^^^


Been on Asher since I heard his rendition of "A Milli"........



I only heard a few songs by Sadistik: Playing God, Angel Eyes and Absolution. Gimme some suggestions.


----------



## God (Nov 7, 2009)

Murs isnt as good as you make him out to be. Not better than IT anyway.

I dont get how you can claim IT isnt intelligent at ALL. That's just crazy IMO.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 8, 2009)

ezxx said:


> pray tell, who is a good example of a lyricist, then?



In IT's realm of punchline rap and story telling; Joe Budden.


IT is just a normal punchline rapper who read a book about the CIA.


----------



## Z (Nov 8, 2009)

that party last night was awfully crazy i wish we taped it. i swear i had this one girl completely naked.


----------



## Honzou (Nov 8, 2009)

Has anyone read this?




> In her hit single "Party in the U.S.A.," Miley Cyrus famously claims that a Jay-Z song saved her life (or at least made her taxi ride from LAX bearable). But which one of Hov's hits is she singing about?
> 
> Turns out, she doesn't know. Because she's never actually heard a Jay-Z song.
> 
> ...





BS or not?


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 8, 2009)

It's funny because she's laboring under the delusion that her music has any redeeming qualities whatsoever, and subsequently has any sort of non-trivial and/or non-nebulous impact or effect on music as an art form.


----------



## Z (Nov 8, 2009)

"i've never heard a jay-z song in my life"

wut


----------



## Tash (Nov 9, 2009)

Normally I'd be completely apathetic to an article like that, and I guess I  still am to the main piece of news it's talking about but



> "I've never heard a Jay-Z song. I don't listen to pop music," Cyrus answered. "['Party in the U.S.A.'] is not even my style of music. I'm really blessed for it to have done as well as it has. Totally blessed. God has definitely put me in an amazing position with amazing people."





> Jay-Z





> pop music





> is not even my style of music



lol


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 9, 2009)

Jay-Z put son a dope show.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 9, 2009)

Jonny Craig's voice is stupid, a rocker with Hip Hop demeanor


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 9, 2009)

Why is miley cryus even being discussed in an Intelligent rap thread lol


----------



## JonnyCake (Nov 9, 2009)

Lolz at Miley Cyrus. Picked a song for her because it suited her clothing line. Am I the only that would love to see Miley Cyrus cover Jay-Z. If all the teenies got a brain and realized that she has no artistic talent what so ever, chick doesn't even know what the songs mean. My God.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 9, 2009)

How _Hip Hop's_ suppose to be done


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 9, 2009)

^^

One of my favorite songs by Lupe


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 9, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Esdj_2eMnlc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 9, 2009)

So... anyone heard the Chiddy Bang mixtape? How good are they?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 9, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsBcprNEZL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 9, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Pac may not be contender material for lyrical capabilties, but when it comes to having soul in their music Pac is second to none.



Uhh...The Roots???


----------



## Violence Fight (Nov 9, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> you guys should listen to asher roth.



Or yanno, I could just listen to Eminem's "Infinite", or the Slim Shady/Marshall Mathers LPs. 

Asher Roth is fucking garbage, with a weak ass flow. Maybe when he quits biting Em and discovers his own fucking style I'll like him.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 9, 2009)

HP

Waiting on this fucker.


----------



## Tash (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't really get Asher Roth/Eminem comparisons at all besides them both being white rappers.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 9, 2009)

Who can compare to Em anyway?  White or Black?


----------



## kumabear (Nov 9, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Who can compare to Em anyway?  White or Black?



Please tell me you're not talking about technical skill as an MC.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 9, 2009)

Tash said:


> I don't really get Asher Roth/Eminem comparisons at all besides them both being white rappers.



I'm pretty sure that's the only comparison you can make between the two. A could of the reviews I've seen on Asher say that his "story telling" ability is similar to Em's... Really don't think that he's even similar/on the same level on those terms. There's just no life in Asher's songs IMO.


----------



## Z (Nov 10, 2009)

Violence Fight said:


> Or yanno, I could just listen to Eminem's "Infinite", or the Slim Shady/Marshall Mathers LPs.
> 
> Asher Roth is fucking garbage, with a weak ass flow. Maybe when he quits biting Em and discovers his own fucking style I'll like him.





Tash said:


> I don't really get Asher Roth/Eminem comparisons at all besides them both being white rappers.



So shut up.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 10, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Who can compare to Em anyway?  White or Black?



Cage                           .

Edit:
Wale drops today and iirc Charles Hamilton is supposed to come out of hiding.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 10, 2009)

Em is def one of the top chiefs in the rap game.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 10, 2009)

Em is nice fa sho.  But I can think of like 5 rappers off top my head who are just nice/nicer


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm starting to see why Wayne gets all the hype he does.

Edit:
Jay, Nas, Andre 3k, Tech N9Ne, and Common are all on or above Em's level.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 10, 2009)

What are you just now seeing about him?


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 10, 2009)

He's technically sound in nearly all aspects, can make a good song, his flow is always on point, and he provides a nice "alternative" image.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2009)

What song(s) made you change your mind?


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 10, 2009)

Mider T said:


> What song(s) made you change your mind?



I listened to The Carter, then I listened to C3, and then No Ceilings and realized that he's always been at the very least above average and seems to be getting better. he's just getting better in a way that puts a lot of people off since he's not just stepping up lyrically he's also improving his songwriting skills while experimenting with his delivery.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 10, 2009)

I found Wayne at his rawest during the Carter 2, Empire mixtape, and whatever various works precessed the Drought 4. Though in his later works, you could hear the musical direction he's come to embrace at current, which saddened me sufficed to say. I haven't listened to him since the end of the Drought 3 mixtape.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I listened to The Carter, then I listened to C3, and then No Ceilings and realized that he's always been at the very least above average and seems to be getting better. he's just getting better in a way that puts a lot of people off since he's not just stepping up lyrically he's also improving his songwriting skills while experimenting with his delivery.



I think Carter 2 > Tha Carter or C3.  But I've heard him say recently he doesn't write anymore, just records and plays back to memorize (similar to MJ).


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 10, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I think Carter 2 > Tha Carter or C3.  But I've heard him say recently he doesn't write anymore, just records and plays back to memorize (similar to MJ).



Well that;s because C2 is since C3 has the best songs leak. 

When rappers say they don't write they generally mean they don't write verses/hooks on paper. They write them in their head and repeat them until they're memorized then go into the booth.

Edit: he's also one of the few dudes around who seems to genuinely love rap.


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 10, 2009)

Waka Flocka Flame


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 10, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Well that;s because C2 is since C3 has the best songs leak.


C3 would have been so much better had he comprised it with the best songs from the various Drought mixtape installments.
*Spoiler*: _Should have made the album_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPKjD_9Osgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 11, 2009)

Loving it. Yall should too.


----------



## James_L (Nov 11, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Em is def one of the top chiefs in the rap game.



Em fell off after his 2nd album but because mainstream rap is weak it make him stand out and seem stronger than he really is


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 11, 2009)

Wayne fell off a bit when he began singing..His lyrics were on point but the vocal experimentation needed to stop.  Now hes back just rapping again...Its def. good.  Unfortunately for most people on this forum they identify with Lollipop and take that is what wayne is for..But hes much much more..


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 11, 2009)

sigh, ol' dity bastard's death anniversary is coming up.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2009)

Hard to believe it's been 5 years already.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 11, 2009)

I still remember reading about it the day it happened.


----------



## Zephos (Nov 12, 2009)

Maybe this was already posted or whatever, but being as we're at the end of the decade what would ya'll say were the top ten albums of the 00's.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 12, 2009)

No order, might not even be my real list but these come to mind.

Late Registration
Rip The Jacker
The Black Album
The Marshall Mathers LP
Come Home With Me
College Dropout
Speakerboxxx/Love Below
Game Theory
Joyful Rebellion
A Piece of Strange


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 12, 2009)

_*Top albums for the 00's*_
-Stillmatic
-Blue Print
-Be
-Get Rich Or Die Trying
-Stankonia 
-A Gangster and A Gentlemen 
-Kiss of Death
-808's and Heart Breaks 
-Late Registration
-Diplomatic Immunity 
-Quality
-Train of Thought
-Food & Liquor ***


Man My list can go on..This list is in no particular order.


----------



## Tash (Nov 12, 2009)

Zephos said:


> Maybe this was already posted or whatever, but being as we're at the end of the decade what would ya'll say were the top ten albums of the 00's.



Deltron 3030
Stankonia
Joyful Rebellion
Fist Fights and Foot Races
GameTheory
Blazing Arrow
Metaphorical Music
The Best Part
Champion Sound
The Dusty Foot Philosopher


----------



## Tash (Nov 12, 2009)

Maybe Fist Fight and Foot Races could be swapped out for A Piece of Strange.


----------



## JonnyCake (Nov 12, 2009)

Felt 3 coming out next week, looking forward to it.


----------



## Zephos (Nov 13, 2009)

1. The Roots - Game Theory
2. Deltron - Deltron 3030
3. J Live - The Best Part
4. K-os - Joyful Rebellion
5. Knaan - The Dusty Foot Philosopher
6. Outkast - Stankonia
7. Zion I - Mind Over Matter
8. Common - Like Water for Chocolate
9. Cunninlynguists - A Piece of Strange
10. Ghostface Killah - Fishscale


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Nov 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeEgtfm8W2E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Nov 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mknvpq920kk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yF8eoA9EwU[/YOUTUBE]

^ I like


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 13, 2009)

Didn't know we had so many K-OS fans here.

Also, I'm not gonna put a list because I would just change it every five minutes because I forgot something.


----------



## Tash (Nov 13, 2009)

JonnyCake said:


> Felt 3 coming out next week, looking forward to it.



Who are they trying to fuck now?


Also, guys

what precisely do you consider good lyricism to be?

Not asking sarcastically or anything but I was kindof dicking around another hip hop forum and stumbled onto some guy's blog essay.

It was basically a good few paragraphs explaining why Nas' Memory Lane is a horrible example of lyricism.

I mean, he's wrong of course but it kind of got me curious about what people do want to hear in their lyrics.

So?


----------



## Zephos (Nov 13, 2009)

The only lyrics I really honestly pay attention to are with guys like Outkast, De La, J Live, Murs....I dunno, I guess real talk.

I honestly don't give much of a damn about brag rapping.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2009)

Brag rapping can destroy somebody and be considered as some of the best lyrics ever written for a song (see Rakim) but it's such a high standard that it's rare.  I believe.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 14, 2009)

It's a hard question.. there are others here I think better equipped to answer it properly than I. It's hard in the sense that it's not easy to come up with an all-encompassing answer for such a form of music, which is rooted in lyricism of many kinds and then articulate it. 

I can only think of examples of good lyrics and say what I like about it.. I think the bottom line is something which has the ability to immerse you. Something which conjures up thoughts, whether it be of the subject matter (like a story, through vivid images) or even introspective. From another angle it should be something that is constructed with proper rhyme schemes. I find that I don't enjoy it as much if it's not. 

Braggadocio rap can be lyrically brilliant.. I'm not a great fan of strict punchline rapping though. It doesn't really last. It's meant to stay in freestyles.


----------



## speedstar (Nov 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSR8WUbtPto[/YOUTUBE]
Yessir!!! *Bops head*^

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IGBhBzBvLA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
And some funny shit!^


----------



## Stroev (Nov 14, 2009)

I gotta say, I liked some like Gansta Paradise and Drop It Like It's Hot.

Even White and Nerdy. :I


----------



## James_L (Nov 14, 2009)

Hot mixtape worth a listen


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 15, 2009)

anyone know the name of the Gucci mane song where he says "My weed from cali drunk like my daddy" i dont know what its called, i just want the name


----------



## Vault (Nov 15, 2009)

Tash said:


> Who are they trying to fuck now?
> 
> 
> Also, guys
> ...



Hahaha i remember that shitty blog, and i facepalmed all the way how the fuck is Memory lane an example of bad lyricism, thats probably one of the best songs i have ever listened to ever


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 15, 2009)

Many people ask the question about what they consider lyricism.  I think Lupe can say it better than I can.  Take a listen.  Dont feel bad if you have no clue what hes talking about..Its just that deep..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVzuUo6Fy6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 15, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Many people ask the question about what they consider lyricism.  I think Lupe can say it better than I can.  Take a listen.  Dont feel bad if you have no clue what hes talking about..Its just that deep..
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVzuUo6Fy6s[/YOUTUBE]



i feel that man, really


----------



## argonautis (Nov 15, 2009)

gangsta rap discs of my heart...

1. The eminem show- eminen
2. Get rich or die tryin-50 cent
3. Straight outta compton-nwa 
4. rythm & gangsta-snoop dogg
5. 2001-dr.dre
6. marshall mathers lp-eminem
7. relapse-eminem
8. curtis-50 cent
9. los grandes exitos en espanol-cypress hill
10. beg for mercy-g unit


----------



## Zephos (Nov 15, 2009)

argonautis said:


> gangsta rap discs of my heart...
> 
> 1. The eminem show- eminen
> 2. Get rich or die tryin-50 cent
> ...



Cool story bro.


----------



## Ito (Nov 15, 2009)

Can't wait for this new Emilio Rojas tape.


----------



## argonautis (Nov 16, 2009)

Zephos said:


> Cool story bro.



thx bro


----------



## Kameil (Nov 16, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4vV05lZmvU[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty refereshing.


----------



## Zephos (Nov 16, 2009)

Love how live it sounds.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 16, 2009)

What's your lot's favourite Roots album?



argonautis said:


> thx bro


.. _that's_ how you pwn a meme.


----------



## Zephos (Nov 16, 2009)

erictheking said:


> .. _that's_ how you pwn a meme.



He's sincere. He pozzed me for it.

My fave Roots album is Game Theory followed by Illadelph Halflife.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 16, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]OO18F4aKGzQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 16, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]ImnsxGO_Bck[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Tash (Nov 16, 2009)

I was seriously kind of wowed that Black Thought sang on How I Got Over.

I mean, I think he sang a little bit on a Roots album a long time ago but still it shocked me.

He's a pretty good singer.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 16, 2009)

Kameil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4vV05lZmvU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Pretty refereshing.



Awesome


*Spoiler*: _Also..._ 




Click the pic for a link

Not entirely new, but it does have some tracks that were cut from AD. If you haven't heard any of Wale's mixtapes (where ya' been?!?!) then this is a nice compilation.


----------



## majinsharingan (Nov 16, 2009)

Favorites:

Eminem, Common, Fort Minor, Del tha Funkee Homosapien, People Under the Stairs, A Tribe Called Quest, and random songs by 50 Cent, Ludacris, Missy Elliot, Twista, Jay-Z, and Nelly.


----------



## Akainu (Nov 17, 2009)

This thread lacks Big L.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 17, 2009)

Zephos said:


> Love how live it sounds.





Tash said:


> I was seriously kind of wowed that Black Thought sang on How I Got Over.
> 
> I mean, I think he sang a little bit on a Roots album a long time ago but still it shocked me.
> 
> He's a pretty good singer.



This touches the soul. 

" I'm all cried out because I grew up crying"


----------



## E (Nov 17, 2009)

oh hay guise idk where the thread is at right now since i was banned for a fuckload of time, and idk if this was brought up already

anybody heard fiddy's new shit? it's been leaked for a while lol

thoughts?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 17, 2009)

Still not get rich or die trying.  But has some of that flare of the old fif


----------



## E (Nov 17, 2009)

there will never be another GRODT unfortunately 

i think it's alright, not great, but better than Curtis at least 
(that's not saying much though )

i need to give it a couple more listens though

Psycho is pretty cash, another song where Eminem is guest and ends up killing the song


----------



## Kittan (Nov 17, 2009)

How bout that No Ceilings mixtape?


----------



## Akainu (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Z (Nov 17, 2009)

Kittan said:


> How bout that No Ceilings mixtape?



It's insane.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 17, 2009)

lmao @ 50, Wayne, Jeezy all being brought up in a row.


----------



## Ito (Nov 17, 2009)

^ Tell me about it.


----------



## Yosha (Nov 18, 2009)

Except 50 is not bad at all...........newer shit maybe.

Check the pimp section out for some good shit.


----------



## kumabear (Nov 18, 2009)

rakim's new album ain't too good imo

after all those years...he comes with this?

dissapoint, am i

the new lil wayne docu "the carter" is out though..

should be interesting. got rave reviews at sundance and he tried to block its release.


----------



## Yosha (Nov 18, 2009)

I didn't expect rakim's cd to sound like him emceeing over wu beats. He was never gritty to me.

So I am fine with the hooks and beats. Not too mention him flexing his lyricism throughout the album, letting people know he is still king.


----------



## James_L (Nov 18, 2009)

kumabear said:


> the new lil wayne docu "the carter" is out though..
> 
> should be interesting. got rave reviews at sundance and he tried to block its release.



ugg boots uk cheap

Thats the Doc I see him differently now hes really dedicated to art it was interesting to see how records his tracks too


----------



## ez (Nov 18, 2009)

illogic - celestial clockwork
sadistik - the balancing act
cunninlynguists - a piece of strange
nujabes - metaphorical music
j-live - the best part
rjd2 - deadringer
pharaoh monch - desire 
Prolyphic & Reanimator -the ugly truth
immortal technique - revolutionary vol. 2
the roots - game theory

difficult to narrow it down to ten really


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK, why is no-one including Blazing Arrow..


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 18, 2009)

I gave most of the Rakim album a quick listen and I like what I hear. It's different to the Rakim we expect but I think it suits him.

And someone gimme a run-down of the Wayne doc.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 19, 2009)

kumabear said:


> the new lil wayne docu "the carter" is out though..
> 
> should be interesting. got rave reviews at sundance and he tried to block its release.



It's fantastic. Dude has more love for the art than most rappers.

Damn @ his daughter spitting off the dome.


@G.O.A.T
It takes place over around one year. Pre-Carter 3, Post C3, and Rebirth sessions. Dude is a character, talks about not drinking and how he only wants to leave his music behind. You mostly see what he does when he's not on stage which is mostly just making music and talking about music.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88BPk903jUQ[/YOUTUBE]

Love that joint. Can't help, but think of it whenever I'm away from Chicago for any brief period of time


----------



## ez (Nov 19, 2009)

erictheking said:


> OK, why is no-one including Blazing Arrow..



thought about including it, the failure, los angeles, madvillainy, i phantom...and many more

but couldn't


----------



## Honzou (Nov 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> It's fantastic. Dude has more love for the art than most rappers.
> 
> Damn @ his daughter spitting off the dome.
> 
> ...



yeah that shit was on point, I was dyin when he told that one interviewer to leave at the end.


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2009)

That interviewer  

Wayne: I dont like you, this interview is over


----------



## LayZ (Nov 20, 2009)

Lovin' the new Rakim album.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

How would you rank it compared to the previous ones?


----------



## LayZ (Nov 20, 2009)

I've only listened it to it a couple of times, so its too early for me to rank.  But I like the production and Rakim always brings it lyrically. So I have no complaints about it at all.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 20, 2009)

Rakim fell off.  Period.  But I mean everyone is entitled to their own opinions


----------



## LayZ (Nov 20, 2009)

So you didn't like the album?


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah i wanna know how everyone think of this album


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 20, 2009)

I didn't hear it to be honest.  I was stating something in general.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 20, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> *I didn't hear it to be honest.*  I was stating something in general.


Oh, now your statement makes sense. 

If you mean he fell off because he hasn't come out with anything in 10 years, then yeah I see your point.  But he hasn't fallen off in rapping ability.  Thats the God Emcee, man.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 20, 2009)

With out a doubt.  But I was just saying in general he fell off. I kind of feel like in his Day he was doing his thing, and left a mark.  But just like anything else music evolved.  Some for the good other for the worst.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 22, 2009)

Rakim fell off some time after "The Master", he's had some weak guest verses and album snippets over the years since.


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2009)

new gagle is out yo, everyone's fav j hop band


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 23, 2009)

My head hurts-


----------



## jkingler (Nov 23, 2009)

Real recognize real. Why else would Lupe be on a CB track?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 23, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> My head hurts-


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo5nVE1jZ2o&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

This is the time i come and ether every single link posted


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2009)

New Lupe Mixtape is called Enemy Of The State: A Love Story


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 23, 2009)

[divshare]myId=9476186-f15[/divshare]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 23, 2009)

Mider T said:


> New Lupe Mixtape is called Enemy Of The State: A Love Story



is it official? link?


----------



## jkingler (Nov 23, 2009)

Dilla is always clutch, so nice one. And have more info on the linked song, Darth?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> is it official? link?



He posted on his twitter, myspace, facebook, etc.


----------



## Z (Nov 23, 2009)

Rakim was a legend back in the day. He had the illest songs.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Rakim was a legend back in the day. He had the illest songs.



No shit        ?


----------



## Z (Nov 23, 2009)

Mider T said:


> No shit        ?



Yes shit         . **


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 23, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]5xwjVFA0TOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## speedstar (Nov 23, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kasvMgAs_dE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 24, 2009)

.ProFound. said:


> [YOUTUBE]5xwjVFA0TOw[/YOUTUBE]



Classic AZ!

Though "Gimme Yours" was my favourite Doe or Die track.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 24, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Rakim was a legend back in the day. He had the illest songs.



That's like saying Biggie and Tupac had beef. 

It's a given.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbPDv6xLKhY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 24, 2009)

AizenPwns said:


> Classic AZ!
> 
> Though "Gimme Yours" was my favourite Doe or Die track.



_Rather Unique_ was the best track on there by a distance.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI1KuQy0x4Y[/YOUTUBE]

DAUMN!


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 25, 2009)

erictheking said:


> _Rather Unique_ was the best track on there by a distance.



and?...... Why do people always have to do shit like this.. someone can say something and then some smartass will pop up and be like "well actually....This is better" all he said he was gimme yours was his favorite


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 25, 2009)

And.... I was just stating my favourite. Anything wrong with that?


----------



## JonnyCake (Nov 25, 2009)

That's at least the third time that Lupe track has been posted up in here. Do we have a date for his mixtape?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2009)

erictheking said:


> And.... I was just stating my favourite. Anything wrong with that?



Cause way you state it sounds like a fact. It annoys people, but just put IMO so people don't go crazy.


----------



## delirium (Nov 25, 2009)

mow said:


> new gagle is out yo, everyone's fav j hop band



I've been listening to a lot of gagle lately.

would love to have this


----------



## mow (Nov 25, 2009)

sending to ya and joe in a bit mate. please hit me up with Big Bang theory i only have the instrumentals on me atm. mf please


----------



## delirium (Nov 25, 2009)

i have big bang theory shuffle on this comp. i think it has all the same songs and then some, just a different track order


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 25, 2009)

JonnyCake said:


> That's at least the third time that Lupe track has been posted up in here. Do we have a date for his mixtape?



_Enemy of the State: A Love Story_ drops tomorrow!


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 25, 2009)

Just started listening to the Blakroc album. Like it so far.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 26, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> _Enemy of the State: A Love Story_ drops tomorrow!


Can you please PM me a link when you find one? 

Never mind


----------



## speedstar (Nov 26, 2009)

Lupe Fiasco-Yoga Flame > Lil Wayne-Fireman


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 26, 2009)

Working link: Lupe Fiasco - Enemy of the State: A Love Story


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2009)

mow said:


> sending to ya and joe in a bit mate. please hit me up with Big Bang theory i only have the instrumentals on me atm. mf please



Can you send me all the gagle albums, Moemoe? Or someone else?


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 26, 2009)

erictheking said:


> And.... I was just stating my favourite. Anything wrong with that?



naw u said it was better


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Tash (Nov 26, 2009)

YoutubeDoubler


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2009)

You see the difference in quality


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 26, 2009)

speedstar said:


> Lupe Fiasco-Yoga Flame > Lil Wayne-Fireman



No Ceilings > Enemy of the State


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 26, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> No Ceilings > Enemy of the State



                      !


----------



## E (Nov 26, 2009)

what's a goon to a goblin?


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2009)

Nothing nothing you aint scaring nothing


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 26, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> No Ceilings > Enemy of the State



I haven't heard either, but fuck you did that with some of the people who post in this thread.

Too many Lupe dickriders in here.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 26, 2009)

So, I'm listening through Enemy of the State.

I'm really goddamn disappointed.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 26, 2009)

I love Enemy of the State. Favorite mixtape of this year. 

Lupe's next mixtape "Friend Of The People" comes out December 25th. Apparently he's going to be releasing a lot. Lupe's out to take the crown. Lasers is still coming out on December 15th too from what I hear.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2009)

Its an ok listen and it stops there nothing mind blowing, it seems he saved his best bars for album


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 26, 2009)

Okay, now that I've hit the second half of it, I must say there's an improvement compared to the first few tracks.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 26, 2009)

Yep, reserve judgement until you've heard the whole thing. Some of the better tracks were the one's that were put out over the past few weeks. I think it's a very good mixtape, so I must be a dickrider.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm far from a Lupe dickrider, but I will say that he's still got the skill to warrant my listening to it.

By the way, did anyone hear Common's new track, Strange Fruit?


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 26, 2009)

Lupe's worst official mixtape.



G.O.A.T. said:


> I haven't heard either, but fuck you did that with some of the people who post in this thread.
> 
> Too many Lupe dickriders in here.



It's nothing special there have been many mixtapes this year that blow it out of the water.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 26, 2009)

Not as good as his other mixtapes though


----------



## Z (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2009)

Echizen you are a drake fan arent you?

So what do you think about that song? Hot shit or not


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]K4D6XdNLyKk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## speedstar (Nov 26, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> No Ceilings > Enemy of the State



Yup more songs! But quality > quantity, wouldnt you agree?




And it's Lupe fan, not Lupe dickrider.  Sheesh, a person can't have a fav artist without being a dickrider?  Give me a break.  Let people like who they like.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 26, 2009)

speedstar said:


> Yup more songs! But quality > quantity, wouldnt you agree?



Yea and No Ceilings is a better mixtape than Enemy of the State.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2009)

Trunks you seem to really like Wayne now, i wont even lie i was impressed with his work ethic above everything


----------



## speedstar (Nov 26, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Yea and No Ceilings is a better mixtape than Enemy of the State.



You just repeated yourself and gave no reason. But hey, opinions differ. No biggie.






Loaded Lux - What yall know bout him?


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 26, 2009)

Vault said:


> Trunks you seem to really like Wayne now, i wont even lie i was impressed with his work ethic above everything



He's always had really good mixtapes and EoS just feels like a really lazy effort, especially since it's supposed to generate some sort of buzz for him.

And I've been a fan of Wayne for awhile, I never got the hate for him when he exploded and he just seemed to be everything people should want out of a mainstream rapper.


----------



## Z (Nov 26, 2009)

Vault said:


> Echizen you are a drake fan arent you?
> 
> So what do you think about that song? Hot shit or not



Fuck no.

I just like Best I Ever Had and Brand New. 

This is what I think of him as a rapper. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPm5tgyTmWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0CWoPgIoJQ[/YOUTUBE]

oh pop that pussy and shake that ass!!


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 26, 2009)

I've never really understood how people can like Lupe so much. He's a pretty good rapper, not as amazing as some of you guys make out. Wouldn't put him in my top ten, maybe top twenty.

Listened to Enemy of the State. It was average. Best thing about it was the cover art.


----------



## speedstar (Nov 26, 2009)

G.O.A.T. said:


> I've never really understood how people can like Lupe so much. He's a pretty good rapper, not as amazing as some of you guys make out. Wouldn't put him in my top ten, maybe top twenty.
> 
> Listened to Enemy of the State. It was average. Best thing about it was the cover art.


It's all opinions man. I say listen to all his mixtapes and try to decypher all the metaphors and see the amazingness.

He has multiple flows.
Positive meanings in his _newer_ songs.
Hot ass lyrics.
Metaphors so deep that when you finally realize them all you are like "oh shyttt"

But that's just me.  I love lyrics.

I wonder if people even take the time to really listen to his lyrics or they just give opinions off of one listen to a song. smh.


Who would you put in your top 10?


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 26, 2009)

No order.

Black Thought
Pharoahe Monch
Kool G Rap
Rakim
Emimem
Talib Kweli
GZA
Mos Def
Raekwon
MF Doom

That list is subject to change daily. But thats who I'm thinking now.


----------



## Tash (Nov 26, 2009)

Lupe's a pretty fucking fine rapper.

Top ten of all time?

Maybe not

Probably top ten of the 00s though


----------



## speedstar (Nov 26, 2009)

G.O.A.T. said:


> No order.
> 
> *Black Thought*
> Pharoahe Monch
> ...


*
I feel them.  Eminem the most.  Not saying the rest aren't good, just haven't listened to them that much.*


----------



## Deweze (Nov 26, 2009)

SNOOOOOOOP DOOOOGGGGGGGG


This been played on MTV like 1000 times 

MALICE AND WONDERLAND!!!!


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 26, 2009)

Honestly I dont like Eminem as much as all you guys do...He's decent, but Relapse was horrible to me. I like Slim Shady LP the most.

New Lupe Mixtape was sick, at first I wasnt feeling it but when I actually just started to listen to it instead of mentally complaining about the weird sounding beats I started to like the beats and everything else. Ive listened to the mixtape 2 times in a row a couple hours ago.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 26, 2009)

I haven't listened to the whole thing yet, but I find the beats to be good. Lyrically its alright for Lupe. Certainly no where near his best on this.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 27, 2009)

^This mixtape was aimed at a different audience, so it's not a deep as his others. He's spitting over mainstream beats to show that he can do that too. He feels he should have been on MTV's top 10 list. Eminem had the biggest selling hip-hop album of the year and he didn't get on it, so Lupe's going to have to go commercial to get on it.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2009)

Most of the top 10 don't deserve to be on there, it's been noted.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 27, 2009)

It's for the "hottest" mc's, not the most skilled, but Eminem should have been on it regardless.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 27, 2009)

Eminem is an amazing lyricist. His sublect matter and voice is what stops me from liking him that much.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2009)

Funny his subject matter is what makes me like him  

I like how he switches for every album. But doesn't mean it always works out, encore is still a very meh album. 4 Good songs on a whole album might seem right for most mainstream rappers but for one who came off 3 classics? Fuck outta here.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 27, 2009)

Its just repetetitive though.


----------



## E (Nov 27, 2009)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Too many Lupe dickriders in here.



it's a prerequisite to be one in order to have your posts taken seriously in this thread :ho

and Eminem is god-level


----------



## Eki (Nov 27, 2009)

thats cause lupe is tha shit

SkyZoo- Dear Whoever

listen, love it, sex it.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2009)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Its just repetetitive though.



Not if you like the music. Funny I said the same about Nas and I see people love his music no matter what it is, but I can't relate nor give a shit about what he's saying. So for me his music is boring. For someone like eminem where if he's in his horror shit I love it, cause that's what I grew up on = horror movies. 

If he goes into his family business and such I find it interesting. When he talks about his problem with his music being censored or cracks jokes at celebs I find that interesting. 

It's basically what you find interesting another person finds boring.


----------



## delirium (Nov 28, 2009)

New Gagle is so silky.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 28, 2009)

speedstar said:


> It's all opinions man. I say listen to all his mixtapes and try to decypher all the metaphors and see the amazingness.
> 
> He has multiple flows.
> 
> Metaphors so deep that when you finally realize them all you are like "oh shyttt"


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 28, 2009)

delirium said:


> New Gagle is so silky.


Why hasn't it been pimped yet?


----------



## speedstar (Nov 28, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


>



Oh I amuse you, eh?  The truth can do that at times.

Well I'm sure to you Lil Wayne is much more versatile... 




ANYHOO
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AdrS-Ffheg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 28, 2009)

speedstar said:


> Oh I amuse you, eh?  The truth can do that at times.
> 
> Well I'm sure to you Lil Wayne is much more versatile...



Nah, both of those dudes have some of the most simple metaphors in the game, the fans just overrate both of them. Being able to break down a Lupe verse to make it seem deep doesn't mean shit, I could break down an OJ Da Juiceman verse and make it seem like something Socrates wrote.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thats taking it too far...AYE AYE AYE OKAY


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 28, 2009)

Check out the pimp section for Lupes new mixtape I am pimping it over there.

Edit: Reserve judgment for the mixtape until after listening through a few times..specially to the latter tracks


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah, I'm gonna give it a few more spins. Still don't think it'll be as good as FnF 1 & 2, but good enough for me to like


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 28, 2009)

dl it now, can't wait to spin it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 28, 2009)

@mystic, go and listen to Dumb It Down again.

@Sin, what do you think of the new mixtape?


----------



## E (Nov 28, 2009)

lupe's aight

*chugs on haterade while listening to lady gaga*


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 28, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Thats taking it too far...AYE AYE AYE OKAY



I'm boomin, I'm bunking, I'm serving all the babies
{I'm exploding, I'm sleeping, I'm supporting the children of my community. This is a reference to his rise in popularity and the physical drain it places on him. He does it for the children.}

Rap game easy, but the dope game gravy
{As Oj has mastered his art rapping is easy. The world of drugs is made up of the drippings of society that have been heated until they were forced to take on a new consistency}

Young juice mane and my life is like the Jacobs
{He's referring to the famous Jacob's family foundation, it is a reference to his philanthropy}

With Stupid fruity crazy swag jumping in yo lady
{While he is charitble he must warn you that stupid fruity swag[the HIV virus] could be inside your lady so you must use protection}

banana donk chevy interior like the lakers
{His Chevy, like the Lakers, is a reliable vehicle for his success. The interior being made of the finest combination of items in history. Also like the Lakers it inspires the youth to stay on the straight and narrow by showing that hardwork can lead to success}

lebron james wrist when im fuckin wit that cakea
{Continuing his Lakers metaphor fromt he last line he is stating that his wrist is liek that of an NBA superstar when he is in his element; with his cake}

hit the trap, stay down watch the paper rake up
{If you approach a trap, stay down and watch the money rake up. By stating this he is saying that while one may have to "hustle" one should not take any unnecessary risks.}

boomin out da house and J askin for a wake up 
{The house, hip-hop, is exploding and Juice the Philosopher is asking for those around him to wake up}

Half a brick, whole brick got me buying cake up
{He must save the game by any means necessary, so he is building a house to protect it. His cake is rap and his bricks are hip-hop]

Bourboun shoes walking is the house with the gators
{To save hip-hop he must wear the dress of a pimp to properly infiltrate it's lowest regions in hopes of helping them rise above their current situation}


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 28, 2009)

Breakdown vs. Reaching.  I see.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 28, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Breakdown vs. Reaching.  I see.



@Mixtape:  I have to listen to it again, but from first impressions, it's more than a tease. Removing the "We Are Lazers" promo and the HP commercial, it's even shorter.  Basically, this is just a long track.  

@mystic:  Props for responding with your own breakdown, but I almost post a entire page from Lupe, and it was from one track.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 28, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Breakdown vs. Reaching.  I see.



They're the same thing in most cases.



rockst☆r sin said:


> @Mixtape:  I have to listen to it again, but from first impressions, it's more than a tease. Removing the "We Are Lazers" promo and the HP commercial, it's even shorter.  Basically, this is just a long track.



That's the concept, it's supposed to be 'cassette' style.



rockst☆r sin said:


> @mystic:  Props for responding with your own breakdown, but I almost post a entire page from Lupe, and it was from one track.



That was from one verse of a Wayne song


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 28, 2009)

lol, mystic's hilarious. 

btw, the track sin posted is Lupe's best metaphorically.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 28, 2009)

rockst☆r sin said:


> @Mixtape:  I have to listen to it again, but from first impressions, it's more than a tease. Removing the "We Are Lazers" promo and the HP commercial, it's even shorter.  Basically, this is just a long track.



Yeah, I agree. The only bad thing about it to me, was the length. Quality over quantity is always better though (shots fired ).



mystictrunks said:


> They're the same thing in most cases.



In the Lupe breakdown it was a clear-cut explanation of the references to movie characters, products etc. What you done was say this line is about [w/e]... when it probably wasn't. I'm not saying only Lupe can use good metaphors, but I thought what you done with the OJ lyrics was reaching at best.


----------



## ez (Nov 28, 2009)

lots of similes


----------



## kumabear (Nov 28, 2009)

till the casket drops leaked.

boom fuckers.

and you all look like a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) comparing and analyzing lyrics in an attempt to make an artist look "deeper" or more "intelligent" than another.

enjoy your own music instead of trying to convince someone else how "deep" lupe is. waste of everyone's time.


----------



## delirium (Nov 28, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Why hasn't it been pimped yet?



Dunno. Someone should do that.

I'm going wild over it, though. It's interesting. I've been taking Japanese for a year now and I'm finally starting to understand just how smooth Hunger's flow is. It was still highly enjoyable before but more comparable to listening to a sax solo.

Have you ever heard someone speak a different language and think to yourself, "Damn, that person is talking hella fast." It's because when we talk there aren't any pauses. It's a continuous stream of sound. Our mind is what separates the words by identifying familiar combination of sounds. So when we hear a foreign language it doesn't know where to separate the words. It's this concept that makes voice command in a more complex level of full sentences as apposed to one word commands still a thing of science fiction novels.

Now that my mind has gotten used to the language, I'm starting to see the concept he's putting down with his rhymes and his flow. I understand the stresses and the man is a fucking beast. Plain and simple. On the level of breath control, beat riding and versatility he's what all emcees should strive to be.


----------



## speedstar (Nov 28, 2009)

kumabear said:


> till the casket drops leaked.
> 
> boom fuckers.
> 
> ...



But isn't this the "intelligent" rap discussion? Ahhhhhh I'm so confused now! 
/sarcasm

Anyway I agree we should just like who we like and respect the fact that not everyone likes the same rappers. If a certain amount of people like a certain rapper and think they are great, then let it be. Its just opinions in the end. No need to feel butthurt and find derogatory terms to define them.


----------



## kumabear (Nov 29, 2009)

speedstar said:


> But isn't this the "intelligent" rap discussion? Ahhhhhh I'm so confused now!
> /sarcasm
> 
> Anyway I agree we should just like who we like and respect the fact that not everyone likes the same rappers. If a certain amount of people like a certain rapper and think they are great, then let it be. Its just opinions in the end. No need to feel butthurt and find derogatory terms to define them.



trying to prove one rapper's mental superiority over another due to insecurity is anything but intelligence.

i respect a good discussion about an artist having a better discog, who won in a beef, who killed it on a collab, etc. but arguing over the "deepness" of artists is stupid. if you wanna look smart or superior in your music choices go play some pretentious avant garde rock crap.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 29, 2009)

kumabear said:


> till the casket drops leaked.
> 
> boom fuckers.
> 
> ...



No                     .


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]UucmKTpCbfU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Kameil (Nov 30, 2009)

Lupe Fiasco - Yoga Flame

From his newest mixtape that's all I got to say every artist just fucking fell flat on their faces on that track this one track in my opinion sodomized Wayne's No ceilings.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 30, 2009)

Yoga Flame is crazy track..But what about the Track Popular Demand..That is crazy track too


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 30, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Yoga Flame is crazy track..But what about the Track Popular Demand..That is crazy track too



Back by Popular Demand and Love Come Down go hard!


----------



## LayZ (Nov 30, 2009)

Anything with Street Fighter II samples is hot.


----------



## JonnyCake (Dec 1, 2009)

kumabear said:


> till the casket drops leaked.



Have a known location of said leakage?


----------



## tictactoc (Dec 1, 2009)

Til the casket drops is dope


----------



## jkingler (Dec 1, 2009)

Send it my way, eh?


----------



## Kittan (Dec 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Lq3h3YSEKS8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 2, 2009)

EMINEM!!!!!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwyOfqbP8JU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Dec 3, 2009)

On the subject of Em. He's got two new tracks out. Elevator and Buffalo.

I like Elevator, Buffalo is so-so.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2009)

^3 More tracks out too. Music box, hell breaks loose, and drop on em. 

I like all of em. Elevator is probably my fave for the chorus and third verse alone. 

Lines I loved. 

*"I'm fixated on afixiating and breaking this little chicks neck like a pixie stick
the sick satan worshiping, bitches get whore's whippings
I'm in the back, through the back door,
slipping through the crack, leavin' the corpse drippin'" *

*"Just a clutchin' those steel blades
Baby when I cut ya don't squeal
I hate the loud noises, I fucking told you
I keep hearing voices, like wouldn't ya like
To go and get your butcher knife and push it right through her
While you put your shiskebab skewers into a barbequer"*

Hell breaks loose chorus is great. 

"By saying Shady was ghost, I ain't even closing the gate
You got one foot in the grave, just stay put and behave
I'm bout to turn this fucking place to Beirut in a day
So, hey, wouldn't you say I'm the shit? Couldn't agree
With ya more if you were to say my fucking shit doesn't stank
Shady fucking aftermath, boy, the shit doesn't sink
It just floats in the fucking water til we fill up the tank"

And elevator whole song to me is easy to listen to. But yeah all 3 are good for me, none mind blowing or anything but as "Throwaways" there better then some of the shit on relapse


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 4, 2009)

just heard em on youtube.

def getting those tracks when i get home.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 7, 2009)

Sup fellas. I remember posting some music in here before for everyone to here and someone wanted a whole album and me and my boy have about 25 or so tracks done. 

Suggestions on the best way to put them here? I got no youtube vids anymore which is how I passed it on previously. 

I would like some input on what everyone thinks if you all wouldn't mind.


----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Dec 7, 2009)

yo man can someone answer this question for me? the hell happnd to craig mack?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 7, 2009)

Craig Mack lol?  He had like one song..Flava in ya ear..Besides that he was like most rappers a flash in the pan


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we5lvvR6jpI[/YOUTUBE]

Yes sir


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 7, 2009)

dled refill yesterday.

all I can say is music box and elevator blew me away.


----------



## Evidence (Dec 7, 2009)

How good is refill overall? ( I heard Elevator, music box, and drop a bomb on em)


----------



## LayZ (Dec 7, 2009)

I thought Refill was alright.  Crazy lyrically and a lot of entertaining imagery but I didn't fall in love with any of the tracks.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 7, 2009)

^Ditto'd. I am going to go shorthand and say it's better than his worst, but not near his best.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 8, 2009)

On No Ceilings spin.


----------



## Honzou (Dec 8, 2009)

It's a Dope mixtape^

Is this what the world has come to
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmdk4PtFHNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2009)

LayZ said:


> I thought Refill was alright.  Crazy lyrically and a lot of entertaining imagery but I didn't fall in love with any of the tracks.



Agreed, even my fave track elevator is a good song, even great but none impress me like eminem show did. Damn I hope he releases something on the level of eminem show for relapse 2.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 8, 2009)

Manolo Blahnik

Top 5 Mixtape of the year dropping tomorrow.


----------



## molotov (Dec 8, 2009)

my opinion of refill is,

this is just like lady gaga, a little bit more to follow up on whatever bit of epicness was offered previously

gaga did it with the The Fame and The Fame Monster, and now we have em with Relapse and Refill

i for one, am satisfied


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 8, 2009)

Charles Hamilton finally coming back..he lost out to the other Freshman in his class who was getting more buzz..  i.e. Big Sean..Drake..Kid Cudi


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 8, 2009)

All while dropping better music than most of them.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes I agree some of his music was better.  I think him and Big Sean are the best out that class followed by drake, and I just dislike Kid Cudi all around.


----------



## Z (Dec 8, 2009)

Kid Cudi is pretty good. 

_I'm So Tired_


----------



## delirium (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 8, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Kid Cudi is pretty good.
> 
> _I'm So Tired_



Still haven't heard Man on the Moon (I don't think I really want to either xD), but I did like Dat Kid from Cleveland.


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 9, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8VUy5CrI7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Dec 9, 2009)

I never really got into Charles Hamilton or Big Sean. 

Charles is alright, but before I really heard much from him, I just thought about all the dumb shit he's done off the mic. Big Sean is just meh. You guys need to check out Fashawn.

Anyways, '09 is nearly over. So whats everyones favourite albums of the year?

Some of the albums I was liking were:

K-OS - YES!
Raekwon - OB4CL2
Blakroc
N.A.S.A. - Spirit of Apollo
Mos Def - Ecstatic
CYNE - Water For Mars
DOOM - Born Like This
Eminem - Relapse
Fashawn - Boy Meets World
J Dilla - Jay Stay Paid
Slaughterhouse
K'naan - Troubadour
KiD CuDi - Man on the Moon
People Under the Stairs - Carried Away

Best ones there for me were Blakroc, N.A.S.A., Mos Def and Fashawn.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 9, 2009)

I like that Ecology track by Fashawn. I only listened to his album once though.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 9, 2009)

Lupe's about to go quintuple platinum :amazed



Twilight fans don't play.


----------



## Z (Dec 9, 2009)

LUPE(mperor). 

**


----------



## ez (Dec 10, 2009)

these aussies are pretty decent


----------



## jkingler (Dec 10, 2009)

Lupe...and Twilight...together?...


----------



## LayZ (Dec 10, 2009)

Not a fan of Twilight but I can understand trying to tap into that fanbase.


----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Dec 10, 2009)

I dont want to go thru 785 pages to look and see if this discussion had bin brought up but, Whats yall opinion on Brother ali? I Just got his shadows on the sun album in the mail and so far its amazing. im only on track 4 but it great.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 10, 2009)

Kid Cudi definitely has his own thing going on, but I feel the dude. A lot of his songs are drug inspired and referenced, but he's a poet. Definitely was liking these tracks on Man on the Moon:

Sky Might Fall
Make Her Say
Soundtrack 2 My Life
Enter Galactic
Up Up and Away
Cudi Zone
Heart of A Lion
Hyyerr
Simple As


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2009)

G.O.A.T. said:


> J Dilla - Jay Stay Paid



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]



mystictrunks said:


> Lupe's about to go quintuple platinum :amazed
> 
> 
> 
> Twilight fans don't play.



I respect the hustle


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 10, 2009)

so is "Shining Down" the only single released from Lasers?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 11, 2009)

Koolaidbtnh said:


> I dont want to go thru 785 pages to look and see if this discussion had bin brought up but, Whats yall opinion on Brother ali? I Just got his shadows on the sun album in the mail and so far its amazing. im only on track 4 but it great.



I can only take Ali in small doses. The dude is most definitely skilled, but sometimes I just need a lighthearted freestyle in between tracks to keep me on point.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 11, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Kid Cudi is pretty good.
> 
> _I'm So Tired_


Cudi has skill for sure....
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13NvmPybDfs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 11, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Lupe's about to go quintuple platinum :amazed
> 
> 
> 
> Twilight fans don't play.



Never got into Twilight, but that was a smart move on Lupe's part. Besides, the instrumentals are nice.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 11, 2009)

Lupes smartsmart man..  Twilight stans will flock to get this


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 11, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> Cudi has skill for sure....
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13NvmPybDfs[/YOUTUBE]



lol, I hate Cudi, but he seems like he smokes some really good weed, so I wouldn't mind having a lil Kush session with him. xD


----------



## Yosha (Dec 11, 2009)

lol you know he smokes good weed, when he talks about burning purp all day. Cudi is def. an artist I would smoke with, but not before meth and red of course.


----------



## gomen (Dec 12, 2009)

_I'm So Tired_

enjoy and rate =)


----------



## kayos (Dec 12, 2009)

gomen said:


> _I'm So Tired_
> 
> enjoy and rate =)



i enjoyed that.


----------



## gomen (Dec 12, 2009)

kayos said:


> i enjoyed that.



You're welcome mate 

rate it if you want


----------



## Yosha (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Tash (Dec 12, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]M-ovHQG109M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Dec 12, 2009)

I see you, but I raise


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 13, 2009)

yall wanna battle>!?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P1Sz-RozpQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tash (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 13, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> lol you know he smokes good weed, when he talks about burning purp all day. Cudi is def. an artist I would smoke with, but not before meth and red of course.



I dunno, I like to chill when i smoke, so I'd go with Cudders first.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 13, 2009)

I raise all yalls posts and give you this:

[YOUTUBE]yTlmpG777Xw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## G.O.A.T. (Dec 13, 2009)

Taken a page outta the OKP boards. 

We gotta debate this with all the LF fans in here.

Jay Electronica vs Lupe Fiasco.

Who wins?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 13, 2009)

^I've listened to two Jay Electronica mixtapes and I prefer Lupe.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 13, 2009)

just started getting into Jay, he's nice, any recommendations for a mixtape i should def hear from him?


----------



## Deweze (Dec 13, 2009)

Jay-Z? I'm not a big fan of him, but I'm been seeing him featured on ALOT of songs and albums lately.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 13, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> just started getting into Jay, he's nice, any recommendations for a mixtape i should def hear from him?



_What The Fuck Is A Jay Electronica_ and _Style Wars EP_.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Dec 14, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I dunno, I like to chill when i smoke, so I'd go with Cudders first.




Meth and Red are just as chill as Cudi,  and they would probably be a riot to be around with considering that they have a good sense of humor.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 14, 2009)

Deweze said:


> Jay-Z? I'm not a big fan of him, but I'm been seeing him featured on ALOT of songs and albums lately.



nah, I meant Jay Electronica



Undercovermc said:


> _What The Fuck Is A Jay Electronica_ and _Style Wars EP_.



Good looking mc.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 14, 2009)

I was about to say..jay z is a commercial rapper he doesn't do mix tapes lol


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2009)

Jay-Z has a ton of mixtapes from the 80s and early 90s lol.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 14, 2009)

i wonder how long it'll take billboard to notice til the casket drops


----------



## Yosha (Dec 14, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I dunno, I like to chill when i smoke, so I'd go with Cudders first.


og buddah head here, son.


Unrequited Silence said:


> yall wanna battle>!?


I like the switch to Mobb deep, but gotta switch to my mob
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSfjyGPMejc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 14, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> I was about to say..jay z is a commercial rapper he doesn't do mix tapes lol



Commercial rappers drop mixtapes . . .


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 15, 2009)

Someone please tell me the last time Jay dropped a mix tape..Plz!  And I dont mean the ones where DJ's do it, I mean one where Jay z specifically made a Mix tape for the streets.. 

Thank you my points proven.  Once you attain a certain commercial success there is no need to do mixtapes anymore..  and Mystic stop always looking to prove someone wrong..I said Jay is commercial now he has no need to do mixtapes I was not speaking about Commercial rappers to begin with..

Edit: Nas and Damiens album Distant Relatives should be dropping early 10'.  Any of yall looking forward to that..It's going to be a crazy ill album IMO


----------



## delirium (Dec 15, 2009)

Doesn't Wayne still put out mixtapes?

In any case. What ya'll know about the Fellowship


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 15, 2009)

Del wayne may be the ONLY commercially successful rapper that still does..Once you attain a certain status...Your name alone is all the promotion you need..  You dont need mixtapes to generate any type of buzz.


----------



## delirium (Dec 15, 2009)

well, tbh, i don't keep up with the whole mixtape game. they never really excited me. some got me hyped for albums (lupe and jay electronica) but I usually stay away.

that reminds me... what's the news on Quest & Nero?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 15, 2009)

delirium said:


> well, tbh, i don't keep up with the whole mixtape game. they never really excited me. some got me hyped for albums (lupe and jay electronica) but I usually stay away.
> 
> that reminds me... what the news on Quest & Nero?



haven't heard much on that..  

no one in this thread can call themselves a true hiphop head if this don't make there head knock.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8pG1mG7BeI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gomen (Dec 15, 2009)

my list run in  shuffle !


----------



## Tash (Dec 15, 2009)

delirium said:


> Doesn't Wayne still put out mixtapes?
> 
> In any case. What ya'll know about the Fellowship


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkp0TeR7hYk[/YOUTUBE]

I fucking hate lil wayne but owell em fucking kills this tracks. His emotion hasn't been this good in awhile. 

Fave parts - 

*it hurts but i never show
its pain you'll never know
if only you could see just how lonely and how cold
and frost-bit i've become
my backs against the wall,
when push come to shove, i stand up and scream fuck em all!*
*
i stole that fuckin clock, i took the time and i,
came up from behind and pretty much
snuck up and butt fucked this game up
better be careful when you bring my name up
fuck this fame that aint what
i came to claim but the game aint gonna be the same
on the day that i leave it
but i swear one way or another imma make these fuckin haters believe that*

*my head is swole, my confidence is up, this stage is my pedestal
im unstoppable, incredible hulk youre trapped in my medicine-ball
i can run circles around you so fast your fuckin head'll spin, dog
i'll split your cabbage and, your lettuce and, always i'll fuckin.*


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Dec 16, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Someone please tell me the last time Jay dropped a mix tape..Plz!  And I dont mean the ones where DJ's do it, I mean one where Jay z specifically made a Mix tape for the streets..
> 
> Thank you my points proven.  Once you attain a certain commercial success there is no need to do mixtapes anymore..  and Mystic stop always looking to prove someone wrong..I said Jay is commercial now he has no need to do mixtapes I was not speaking about Commercial rappers to begin with..
> 
> Edit: Nas and Damiens album Distant Relatives should be dropping early 10'.  Any of yall looking forward to that..It's going to be a crazy ill album IMO



LL and Nas dropped mixtapes in like 2008.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 16, 2009)

One Be Lo spittin' a verse off of Binary Star's new album supposedly set to debut in 2010:

[YOUTUBE]1BSTRH4E6PQ[/YOUTUBE]

The G.O.A.T. is back


----------



## Yosha (Dec 16, 2009)

OBL album is supposed to drop...isnt it going to be "B.A.B.Y" or some ish like that?


----------



## Deweze (Dec 16, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM3iD46F7TE[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit! Where'd I find this?


----------



## LayZ (Dec 16, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> One Be Lo spittin' a verse off of Binary Star's new album supposedly set to debut in 2010:


Wow I didn't know that, thanks for the info.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 16, 2009)

Deweze said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM3iD46F7TE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Holy shit! Where'd I find this?



The previous page?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 16, 2009)

nip tuck seasons 1-5 dvd


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 16, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> One Be Lo spittin' a verse off of Binary Star's new album supposedly set to debut in 2010:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1BSTRH4E6PQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The G.O.A.T. is back



I had no idea. Great news.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 16, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> The previous page?



more eminem and lil wayne collaborations?


----------



## kumabear (Dec 16, 2009)

rebirth leaked

and it is interesting...

definitely not as bad as everyone said it'd be though.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh lil wayne in the Intelligent thread


----------



## Fiasco (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd like to ask,if I may.What do y'all think of J.Cole?


----------



## LayZ (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't heard a lot from him, but I like his flow.  He reps my state, so he's cool in my book.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 17, 2009)

Blackstar, J.Cole, and Jay Elec all on one track

:amazed

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fkr-PZAknbw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## narutorulez (Dec 17, 2009)

Deweze said:


> Oh lil wayne in the Intelligent thread



I was just thinking why is people discussing about lil wayne in the Intelligent thread... 

I have never really liked him, just a couple of songs by him or with like like U aint  never Gonna Ask or Mr.Carter but his otherwork is just bad, and his new record is just terrible 

the lil wayne documentery that he tried to stop is out if you wanna check it out!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 17, 2009)

kumabear said:


> rebirth leaked
> 
> and it is interesting...
> 
> definitely not as bad as everyone said it'd be though.



Tru, Imma check it out now.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 17, 2009)

timbaland new album out


----------



## Ito (Dec 17, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> timbaland new album out



It's been out.


----------



## Styles (Dec 18, 2009)

kumabear said:


> rebirth leaked
> 
> and it is interesting...
> 
> definitely not as bad as everyone said it'd be though.





Rebirth was horrible.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 18, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> timbaland new album out



Terrible album.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Dec 18, 2009)

At least he said he was done with hip-hop.

Timbaland is terrible producer.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 18, 2009)

Legacy_Warrior said:


> Rebirth was horrible.



I like Prom Queen lol. xD


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 19, 2009)

Haven't had a chance to get my hands on it. Have a mixtape of his and I really like it, so I do want to listen to the album at some point in the near future xD


----------



## Yosha (Dec 19, 2009)

if your talking about fashawn then Im going to pimp it soon along with a handful of other underground goodies.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 19, 2009)

Cool, I'll be waiting


----------



## LayZ (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey Masa, any more releases from Elzhi I need to know about?  I just downloaded that mixtape after seeing your ava.  Its funny because I was just listening to the Preface while driving around today.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 19, 2009)

Haha word leftovers is the ish and don't get me started on preface. I can't say too much because I will be pimping some stuff thats under the radar as my pt. II of my underground collection...but check out europass and out of focus, some bangers on there


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 19, 2009)

there is this



1. Starter
2. Nitro featuring Yougn RJ
3. Day Night
4. Money Right
5. Dope Man
6. Cloud 9 featuring Marsha Ambrosius


----------



## Yosha (Dec 19, 2009)

you fucker lol


----------



## LayZ (Dec 19, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> Haha word leftovers is the ish and don't get me started on preface. I can't say too much because I will be pimping some stuff thats under the radar as my pt. II of my underground collection...but check out europass and out of focus, some bangers on there


I prefer Europass over Preface, but I just felt like listening to "brag swag".  But i'll check out out of focus.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 19, 2009)

Nah, I feel you, I was just saying I could talk about preface forever. And yeah, europass > preface. I'll save you the trouble and send you out of focus..


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 19, 2009)

I've spun Leftovers a few times this week and I'm loving it.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2009)

Binary Star has been the discussion for the last 3 pages, though I'd like some info too.


----------



## CABLE (Dec 20, 2009)

Yo I used to frequent this place and I've been outta touch and I know this is not the place to ask this but how do i get back on the pimp list??? 

Sorry but I'm just trying to get back in here.


----------



## gomen (Dec 20, 2009)

Here you have my playlist in spotify: 


maybe you'll find some good tracks, enjoy


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Dec 21, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]ies-B3AXc-k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]tS58I3hMnG4[/YOUTUBE]

Lupe and KRS-One


----------



## Chris Partlow (Dec 21, 2009)

man how good is Nas - One Mic, one of the greatest songs of all time can't stop listening to it.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 21, 2009)

Why was I not informed that there's a mashup mixtape of Biggie and Sinatra.


----------



## kumabear (Dec 21, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Why was I not informed that there's a mashup mixtape of Biggie and Sinatra.



blues eyes from bed stuy? 

it's pretty sick.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Dec 21, 2009)

Does anyone here listen to Wale?

Amazing.
One of the best things to happen to commercial rap.

Wale - Beautiful Bliss (feat. J. Cole and Melanie Fiona)
Wale- Shades
Wale - The Meeting

Honestly, if you can buy the album. 


And a bit off topic, did anyone listen to the Grey album mashhup a few years back featuring jay-z and the beatles?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 21, 2009)

Wale is well liked around here..


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

The meeting is some hotness right there


----------



## Yosha (Dec 21, 2009)

The new souls of mischief is so damn good.



Cent D. Gold said:


> man how good is Nas - One Mic, one of the greatest songs of all time can't stop listening to it.


good but that shit was played nonstop on bets the basement back in 02.


----------



## delirium (Dec 21, 2009)

> The new souls of mischief is so damn good.



whuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut

i didn't know they were coming out with new shit. i was just listening to 93' a couple of days ago, too. hook it up


----------



## ez (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Yosha (Dec 21, 2009)

delirium said:


> whuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut
> 
> i didn't know they were coming out with new shit. i was just listening to 93' a couple of days ago, too. hook it up


yessir, sending it your way now.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Dec 22, 2009)

How good is it? 

I haven't really fucked with them except '93. I like Hiero though.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 22, 2009)

4/5 for me, not bad at all...actually, it is dope as fuck imo.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 24, 2009)

New Lupe, get it before it's gone.
nip tuck seasons 1-5 dvd


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2009)

Anybody else here love watching/listening to amateur freestyles as much as I do?



mystictrunks said:


> New Lupe, get it before it's gone.
> nip tuck seasons 1-5 dvd



I thought you didn't bump Lupe?  Anyway somebody Youtube this for me.

EDIT: Is that a John Legend?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 24, 2009)

I do bump Lupe, I just don't overrate him.

Edit: New Yeezy


----------



## tictactoc (Dec 24, 2009)

Love the Neptunes production for the new Lupe's track. Hawt


----------



## Fiasco (Dec 24, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> New Lupe, get it before it's gone.
> nip tuck seasons 1-5 dvd



i like

Does anyone have any info on Dice Raw who used to be with The Roots?He supposedly did a solo album.Anyone know about that?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 24, 2009)

*!!!

Reflection Eternal – Just Begun (Ft. Jay Electronica, J. Cole & Mos Def)

nip tuck seasons 1-5 dvd*


----------



## LayZ (Dec 24, 2009)

I want to hold off on listening to the new Reflection Eternal until the whole album is out but that is so tempting.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> *!!!
> 
> Reflection Eternal ? Just Begun (Ft. Jay Electronica, J. Cole & Mos Def)
> 
> nip tuck seasons 1-5 dvd*



My ears came


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 24, 2009)

Mider T said:


> My ears came



Ive listened to Reflection Eternal at least 10x today...its epic. Jay Elecs verse is sick.


-------

Merry Christmas/ Happy Holidays everyone...heres my present to you guys:

*Dry Humping @ your local Best Buy*


----------



## Styles (Dec 25, 2009)

That lupe song is one of the best hip hop songs i've heard in a while.

"i get my energy, from my inner G"


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2009)

^That reminded me of "My greatest enemy is my inner me"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 28, 2009)

Alright, iPod needs some new hip hop put on it. Post your best fuckers. Even if you think I've already heard it, post it.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2009)

Friend of the People canceled


----------



## kumabear (Dec 28, 2009)

lupe's weird.

he'll promise his fans a mixtape months before and cancel it the week of while chastising his fanbase and telling them to respect him as an artist and not bootleg his music from the new album since it's "stealing".

o, and has anyone here listened to Freddie Gibbs? dude is nice.

[YOUTUBE]8ke58jDL448[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]U9M9MFe-kho[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]eiFM46qQW_w[/YOUTUBE]

^listen to the last one if you have to pick one. dude can SPIT and has a pac-like vibe. he definitely has that "it" factor.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2009)

Apparently its due to that Summit on the Summit or whatever...he has enough unreleased material to throw together a mixtape though.

And am I being trolled with these videos?  Dude isn't anything amazing.  His visualization methods, metaphors, flow, and everything else are just average.  Maybe below average judging from the first song.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 28, 2009)

So Scarface quit hip-hop. Damn :sad


----------



## kumabear (Dec 28, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Apparently its due to that Summit on the Summit or whatever...he has enough unreleased material to throw together a mixtape though.
> 
> And am I being trolled with these videos?  Dude isn't anything amazing.  His visualization methods, metaphors, flow, and everything else are just average.  Maybe below average judging from the first song.



Visualization method? The hell?

[YOUTUBE]cAO-wjzfD0s[/YOUTUBE]

His flow's good...unless you think only people who switch up their flows to extremes from rapidfire to singsong like Tech N9ne or Eminem showcase above average flow. 

And he obviously isn't a pseudo intellectual rapper. But hey, if that's all you look for in your hip hop then his appeal's obviously lost on you.



mystictrunks said:


> So Scarface quit hip-hop. Damn :sad



Yeah, I saw that. Dude's pretty fed up with the industry. Kinda fucked how one of contemporary southern hip hop's forefathers is basically leaving hip hop because of how fed up he is with what its become.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2009)

I mean if he's gritty, give me lyrics and ferosity that'll let me visualize the streets.

He's not a wow-sy rapper, guess he'll have to grow on me.


----------



## kumabear (Dec 28, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I mean if he's gritty, give me lyrics and ferosity that'll let me visualize the streets.
> 
> He's not a wow-sy rapper, guess he'll have to grow on me.





he's not trying to be gritty or anything, he's more like a j.cole/budden hybrid with more focus on his cole side.

kinda like...early kanye if he went for the thug instead of conscious persona while retaining his whole normal guy vibe (which i miss, college dropout is top 10 of this decade).

idk. it's hard to class rappers.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 28, 2009)

I did feel a little trolled when he didn't release the mix tape.  Like the 3rd time he's done that.


----------



## ez (Dec 28, 2009)

*been listening to a bit of old school lately...*


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 28, 2009)

So Lupe didn't release the Christmas Day mixtape... what a Grinch


----------



## LayZ (Dec 28, 2009)

The Lupe thing did disappoint me, but I'm not gonna complain about some shit I get for free.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 28, 2009)

Im not suprised at all.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]oUk2dXvSuwY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OriWY06-hfw[/YOUTUBE]

New Lupe Leaked off his new album.. hes Pissed off but we love it lol..

Produced by neptunes.

Edit: I just pimped charles hamiltons new mixtape normalcy.  Sick! if anyone wants it


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2009)

I like the track


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 28, 2009)

R.A The Rugged Man on Eminem
[YOUTUBE]MrktwQys-wQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ez (Dec 28, 2009)

what? em as the greatest? 

r.a is pretty great, from what i've heard of him.


----------



## Bossman (Dec 28, 2009)

i went back to rap from the 90s just to reminisce, and it was so much better then. all of it was so much better. there's only a few rappers i listen to now. the lack of quality in rap actually drove me to rock music. 

and i live in the south so the music is even worse. i don't even listen to the radio. its bad. everything is a damn dance. can't stand it.


----------



## Bossman (Dec 28, 2009)

i think em is the greatest rapper alive too. i'm always wowed by a verse by him.

but i think jay-z makes better music. its close though.


----------



## kumabear (Dec 28, 2009)

cozen said:


> what? em as the greatest?
> 
> r.a is pretty great, from what i've heard of him.



THE WIRE OMFG

I GIVE U 1000 REPS GOOD SIR

BEST TV SERIES OF ALL TIME

and something any hip hop fan should watch srsly


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2009)

Bossman said:


> i think em is the greatest rapper alive too. i'm always wowed by a verse by him.
> 
> but i think jay-z makes better music. its close though.



Link removed


----------



## Bossman (Dec 28, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Link removed



bro. thats paying respects. jay-z looks up to BIG everyone knows that.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah I saw it as the same way.  For more info, check my VM conversation with Raiden.


----------



## Bossman (Dec 28, 2009)

haha i dont know what vm means ima noob...


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2009)

Visitor Messages.  Go to my profile and scroll down until you see Raiden's name, then click view conversation.


----------



## kumabear (Dec 28, 2009)

this channel

Fashawn - Memory Lane

HEAT


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2009)

.ProFound. said:


> [YOUTUBE]oUk2dXvSuwY[/YOUTUBE]



There is an Unintelligent Hip-Hop/Rap Discussion thread.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 29, 2009)

Waka Flocka Flame is the a top 5 lyricist dead or alive.

Charles 20Hamil10 is about to kick off. Normalcy is fantastic. Top 5 mixtape of 2009.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 29, 2009)

Bossman said:


> i went back to rap from the 90s just to reminisce, and it was so much better then. all of it was so much better. there's only a few rappers i listen to now. the lack of quality in rap actually drove me to rock music.
> 
> and i live in the south so the music is even worse. i don't even listen to the radio. its bad. everything is a damn dance. can't stand it.



R.A is from the 90's


----------



## Yosha (Dec 29, 2009)

Bossman said:


> i went back to rap from the 90s just to reminisce, and it was so much better then. all of it was so much better. there's only a few rappers i listen to now. the lack of quality in rap actually drove me to rock music.
> 
> and i live in the south so the music is even worse. i don't even listen to the radio. its bad. everything is a damn dance. can't stand it.


you need to know where to look in the south and the radio is definately not one of them. And if your hoping to find some mos def rapper its not gonna happen...Most mcs around here are just flexing not sending a message.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5951pUPM7N8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mOPlAw8YTk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_G1o3sQFNKA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2oud1GIqUI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nirai Kanai (Dec 29, 2009)

Bossman said:


> i went back to rap from the 90s just to reminisce, and it was so much better then. all of it was so much better. there's only a few rappers i listen to now. the lack of quality in rap actually drove me to rock music.
> 
> and i live in the south so the music is even worse. i don't even listen to the radio. its bad. everything is a damn dance. can't stand it.



3 Groups for you to check out.

Strange Fruit Project
CYNE
CunningLynguists
Three acts that certainly don't fit the persona of "southern rap" but are really dope.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2009)

And Blackalicious, Matisyahu, Blu & Exile, etc.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 29, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> And Blackalicious, Matisyahu, Blu & Exile, etc.


I think the suggestions where southern hip hop but those are all good too.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy0elrpgD_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2009)

I honestly don't give a shit where they hail from, as long as it's good stuff.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 29, 2009)

Thats cool but its still not the context of the convo so chill.


----------



## Nirai Kanai (Dec 29, 2009)

Speaking of Blu & Exile, is there any news on the new album they've been working on?


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Dec 29, 2009)

I've been rap fan since 98 still bumpin Representin da streets of CPT.My top 10 goes like this
1)Nas
2)Snoop Dogg
3)Dr.Dre
4)Kurupt/Immortal Technique  
5)Chamillionaire
6)2pac
7)Xzibit 
8)N.W.A
9)T.I.
10)Old Weezy


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 30, 2009)

OMG THIS IS STRAIGHT FIRE

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gUTbRrS4w0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 30, 2009)

Jay E's very nice, loving his exhibit series.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 30, 2009)

hmm i've been searching from new stuff from blu


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 30, 2009)

yea, Blu got a new shit out? latest thing I have of him is Soul Amazing 3, am I missing something.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 30, 2009)

Not that I would know of either. He's just been doing some producing of late.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 30, 2009)

really people? My pimp thread has his new collabo, that dropped a little while ago, with sene. But since no one bothered to check it out except for my man mystic...


----------



## kumabear (Dec 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]FD7GxXD2W4U[/YOUTUBE]

flames


----------



## Nirai Kanai (Dec 30, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> yea, Blu got a new shit out? latest thing I have of him is Soul Amazing 3, am I missing something.


Over at Okayplayer, they said something about some new album from Blu & Exile.   It's probably due for summer of next yr.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Dec 31, 2009)

Aint nobody bumping west side ???
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGcWx6bj0YI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOXAJbs-GBI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejUARfOR7hE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vAmKdgrLf8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfSzhhlASLo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LONJz_dFW7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 31, 2009)

Nirai Kanai said:


> Over at Okayplayer, they said something about some new album from Blu & Exile.   It's probably due for summer of next yr.



don't tell me this if it's a long wait. ><"


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2009)

^Yeah I heard that the other day too, it seems like everyone kills it over the Dead Presidents beat though.  Lupe, Jada, now J. Cole.  Definitely something to introduce him with.


----------



## Z (Dec 31, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^Yeah I heard that the other day too, it seems like everyone kills it over the Dead Presidents beat though.  Lupe, Jada, now J. Cole.  Definitely something to introduce him with.



Yes everyone does really awesome in that song. 

But J Cole and Lupe are just awesome anyways. 

Listen to these: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-gGaDY8tKs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we5lvvR6jpI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9FSRT7V7hg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kumabear (Dec 31, 2009)

just dl the come up and the warm up

j cole is the best out of the freshman class


----------



## Z (Dec 31, 2009)

kumabear said:


> just dl the come up and the warm up
> 
> j cole is the best out of the freshman class



Probably is. But I'm fond of a lot of the freshmen like Asher, Cudi, and B.O.B.


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Dec 31, 2009)

Seems like this site rides Lupe's dik lol I like some of his staff but other wise hes jus iight give him 7 out 10 !


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2009)

^You haven't met mystrictrunks yet have you? lol

Have you heard most of Lupe's material?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 31, 2009)

Everyone needs to start talking about J electronica more


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Dec 31, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^You haven't met mystrictrunks yet have you? lol
> 
> Have you heard most of Lupe's material?



I've heard whole bunch of shit by him.My friend is his fan so wheneva I forget my ipod we listen to that shit while Im searching for westside up in his Ipod Touch,at least he got Nas in it lol


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 31, 2009)

ItachiDeDarkHero said:


> I've heard whole bunch of shit by him.My friend is his fan so wheneva I forget my ipod we listen to that shit while Im searching for westside up in his Ipod Touch,at least he got Nas in it lol



Define "whole bunch". You mean like just from the CDs or mixtapes etc.?


----------



## kumabear (Dec 31, 2009)

Link removed

nip tuck seasons 1-5 dvd

OMFGOMFGOMFGOMFG

NEW REFLECTION ETERNAL


----------



## ez (Dec 31, 2009)

i wonder if anyone else actually gave a listen to fashawn's boy meets world


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 31, 2009)

kumabear said:


> Link removed
> 
> nip tuck seasons 1-5 dvd
> 
> ...



Its... wonderful. What a way to end the year. Thanks for the dl link


----------



## Z (Dec 31, 2009)

Killa Cam said:


> Waka Flocka Flame > Lupe
> 
> True Story.



Get out.

**


----------



## kumabear (Dec 31, 2009)

cozen said:


> i wonder if anyone else actually gave a listen to fahawan's boy meets world


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Dec 31, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Define "whole bunch". You mean like just from the CDs or mixtapes etc.?


I don't really know probably all together Mixtapes,Albums, Features and e.t.c


----------



## LayZ (Jan 1, 2010)

kumabear said:


> Link removed
> 
> nip tuck seasons 1-5 dvd
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## The Red Gil (Jan 1, 2010)

Killa Cam said:


> Waka Flocka Flame > Lupe
> 
> True Story.



Have to admit I lol'd :rofl


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 1, 2010)

Fiasco said:


> i like
> 
> Does anyone have any info on Dice Raw who used to be with The Roots?He supposedly did a solo album.Anyone know about that?



Kinda late here. But download Money Making Jam Boys - The Antidote mixtape.
It's Dice Raw, Truck North, P.O.R.N and Black Thought going over 80s instrumentals like the Top Gun theme and I'm Still Standing and shit. 
Tape is dope.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 1, 2010)

Wacka Flocka Flame is the future.


----------



## ez (Jan 1, 2010)

btw

does anyone know how often lil wayne steals lyrics from other rappers?


----------



## Tash (Jan 1, 2010)

Is this a trick question?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey I just heard a badass new album called Blackroc..It's a collab with The Black Keys and a bunch of other artists like Raekwon, Mos Def, Pharoahe Monch etc.  

Anyway, I can't find a link and was wondering if one of you great rap fans could get me a link.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 2, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Kinda late here. But download Money Making Jam Boys - The Antidote mixtape.
> It's Dice Raw, Truck North, P.O.R.N and Black Thought going over 80s instrumentals like the Top Gun theme and I'm Still Standing and shit.
> Tape is dope.



Thanks for the hook up my man,am bumping it right now,and it is dope.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 2, 2010)

NewBlueMixtape


----------



## Deweze (Jan 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zskhc9cg4Fw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2010)

Expanding my horizons:

I need more hip hop, but I keep finding stuff that doesn't click with me; maybe this will help.  These are the top tier hip hop acts for me:

Del tha Funkee Homosapien (Deltron, too)
Sage Francis
Sadistik
Busdriver
Artoficial
Blackalicious
Anti-Pop Consortium

Part of the problem ends up being the production as much as the actual Emcee, so keep that in mind.  And if you know me, that would help too lol


----------



## ez (Jan 2, 2010)

> Is this a trick question?



just a question that came to mind when i thought he used a line first said by packfm in hypnotized (but i'm probably wrong)



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Expanding my horizons:
> 
> I need more hip hop, but I keep finding stuff that doesn't click with me; maybe this will help. These are the top tier hip hop acts for me:
> 
> ...




i don't know how many more artists you've looked up, but i think you'd most likely enjoy these guys' works. 

Illogic (kinda like Busdriver - i'd say start with Celestial Clockwork)
Prolyphic and Reanimator (they're sage francis' up and coming duo)
Cannibal Ox


might also like J-Live, Hieroglyphics and Mr. Lif


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 2, 2010)

Cannibal ox are good

BEP is still funny as fuck
[YOUTUBE]kwnPrVQURg8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tash (Jan 2, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Del tha Funkee Homosapien (Deltron, too)


Listen to Dr. Octagonecolohyst.

Same producer different emcee.

But Kool Kieth's lyrics are mostly sci-fi themed stream of concious like Del's so there's not much difference really.

[YOUTUBE]V9VYzNUXGDA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]6sBI60bV-A8[/YOUTUBE]




> Artoficial



You'll probably find a little trouble finding live jazz hip-hop bands like this.

The first two Roots albums you might like but I don't personally think they were anywhere close to being as good as Fist Fights and Foot Races.

Nujabes maybe?
[YOUTUBE]yIskTtctvtg[/YOUTUBE]



> Blackalicious



Which Blackalicious album did you like?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2010)

Tash said:


> Listen to Dr. Octagonecolohyst.
> 
> Same producer different emcee.
> 
> But Kool Kieth's lyrics are mostly sci-fi themed stream of concious like Del's so there's not much difference really.



Ahh, I forgot about him--I do have that album, actually.



> You'll probably find a little trouble finding live jazz hip-hop bands like this.
> 
> The first two Roots albums you might like but I don't personally think they were anywhere close to being as good as Fist Fights and Foot Races.
> 
> Nujabes maybe?



Well, there are a few other bands _like_ Artoficial:

Hocus Pocus (French)
Gruvis Malt
Smokin' with Superman
and probably a few others

I was just looking for more; I have a bunch of the Root's albums, and I do like them, but not quite what I'm looking for.

I really like Nujabes, but it suffers more (for me) from the fact that I tend to enjoy organic, live instruments than samples in this case.  I do enjoy stuff like Blue Scholars, Shing02, Nujabes and Common Market, however, not towards this area.



> Which Blackalicious album did you like?



I actually have and enjoy all of first 3 albums, but Blazing Arrow was my favorite.


----------



## Tash (Jan 2, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I actually have and enjoy all of first 3 albums, but Blazing Arrow was my favorite.



Try their Melodica EP

It doesn't sound like the other three albums but I've never seen anybody that loved their other Albums but not Melodica.

Good stuff.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 2, 2010)

Deweze said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zskhc9cg4Fw[/YOUTUBE]


I can't stand term, talk about someone who bites...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oYDZZ7MDxA[/YOUTUBE]
ortiz > term


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 2, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Expanding my horizons:
> 
> I need more hip hop, but I keep finding stuff that doesn't click with me; maybe this will help.  These are the top tier hip hop acts for me:
> 
> ...



OJ Da Juiceman

That man can do more with 17 words than anyone else on the planet.


----------



## kumabear (Jan 2, 2010)

Premo's top 20 albums of '09.

20. DJ JS-1 - No SellOut
19. La Coka Nostra - A Brand You Can Trust
18. Method Man & Redman - Blackout 2
17. 50 Cent - Before I Self Destruct
16. M.O.P. - The Foundation
15. Ghostface Killah - Ghostdini: The Wizard of Poetry in Emerald City
14. KRS-One & BuckShot - Survival Skills
13. Saigon & Statik Selektah - All In A Day?s Work
12. Diamond District
11. Keith Murray and Canibus - The Undergods
10. Slaughterhouse
9. Jay-Z - The Blueprint 3
8. Statik Selektah - the Pre Game EP
7. Marco Polo & Torae - Double Barrel
6. Royce da 5′9 - Street Hop
5. Obie Trice - Special Reserve
4. Masta Ace & Edo G - A&E
3. OC & AG - The Oasis
2. Raekwon - Only Built For Cuban Linx II
1. Blaq Poet - The Blaqprint

Check out the Diamond District album if you haven't...it's nice. and from my dmv home area too.


----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Jan 2, 2010)

For anyone that cares, Bone Thugs Just Dropped a New mixtape, The Fixtape Vol.3 if you want the download link just let me know and i'll post it.


----------



## Bossman (Jan 2, 2010)

The Faint Smile said:


> Hey I just heard a badass new album called Blackroc..It's a collab with The Black Keys and a bunch of other artists like Raekwon, Mos Def, Pharoahe Monch etc.
> 
> Anyway, I can't find a link and was wondering if one of you great rap fans could get me a link.



i heard their shit and its pretty good. but i got it on rhapsody...


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Jan 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]WM1RChZk1EU[/YOUTUBE]

Jay-Z trolling on em or letting it be known what it is?

Either way he's differently saying something with this video.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 3, 2010)

i swear someone has to do this shit every few pages


----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Jan 3, 2010)

well when people are single minded and don't open there minds up to good hip hop they will always say the same shit


----------



## LayZ (Jan 3, 2010)

I didn't know that Obie Trice was out.  I'm gonna get that now.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 3, 2010)

I looking for some new artist I could listen to, and I'm open to some suggestions. For the record here's some artists I like very much:

Binary Star
Lupe Fiasco
Common
DJ Deckstream
Gangstarr
Kanye West
Kid Cudi
KRS-One
The Mighty Underdogs
Nas
Novel
The Roots
Talib Kweli
Valentin
Zion-I


----------



## Z (Jan 3, 2010)

FUCK WIT YO SOUL LIKE ETHER


----------



## Danchou (Jan 3, 2010)

Anyone know what Dan the Automator is up to nowadays? Wish he and Prince Paul picked HBMS up again. Same for Gangstarr.


----------



## Tash (Jan 3, 2010)

Working on Deltron 2.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 3, 2010)

Now that's good news. If it's even close to as good as the first, I'll be happy.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 3, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> NewBlueMixtape



I heard a little bit of it. Waiting for the split tracks, better quality version to come out. Been hearing good things though.



The Faint Smile said:


> Hey I just heard a badass new album called Blackroc..It's a collab with The Black Keys and a bunch of other artists like Raekwon, Mos Def, Pharoahe Monch etc.
> 
> Anyway, I can't find a link and was wondering if one of you great rap fans could get me a link.



Album is one of my top albums of the year. You couldn't understand how I felt when I heard the Black Keys were doing a project with Monch, Mos, Raekwon etc.

<3 Black Keys



Fiasco said:


> Thanks for the hook up my man,am bumping it right now,and it is dope.



It's cool.



Danchou said:


> Anyone know what Dan the Automator is up to nowadays? Wish he and Prince Paul picked HBMS up again. Same for Gangstarr.



HBMS was some weird shit. Don't get me wrong, both the albums were good. But they were just random. Some of the songs and skits just left me WTFing.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 3, 2010)

That's what I liked about it. HBMS was an absurd, quirky concept, but it was still somehow good music. I also liked the variety on the albums. I mean, just looking at some of the featurings has you wondering how on earth this is supposed to work and they still manage to pull it off.

And now we're talking about 'concept' albums anyway, Blackroc turned out better than I had expected. The Black Keys are pretty good.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Expanding my horizons:
> 
> I need more hip hop, but I keep finding stuff that doesn't click with me; maybe this will help.  These are the top tier hip hop acts for me:
> 
> ...


Not sure whether it's mentioned already, but be sure to check out Madvillainy.


----------



## Z (Jan 3, 2010)

One sick freshman. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp50arOSlAY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OxiqQIw5Ak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Jan 3, 2010)

asher is nice other then that I feel like "meh" describes him.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

^Agreed


----------



## Z (Jan 3, 2010)

!

**


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 3, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Not sure whether it's mentioned already, but be sure to check out Madvillainy.



Alright I'll do that, any recommendations of albums or anything in general is good?


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 3, 2010)

2pac feat Kurupt- Still Ballin
Shit is banging


----------



## Nirai Kanai (Jan 4, 2010)

Ha-ri said:


> Alright I'll do that, any recommendations of albums or anything in general is good?




Atmosphere
Substantial
CunningLynguists
Tonedeff
Anything by Nujabes
Atmosphere Airlines Mixtapes
Crown City Rockers
K-OS
Free the Robots
Just to get you started.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 4, 2010)

Nirai Kanai said:


> *Atmosphere*
> *Substantial*
> CunningLynguists
> Tonedeff
> ...



I like the bolded ones too just forgot about them when I was listing artists, I'll check out the other ones that I haven't heard of.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 4, 2010)

Ha-ri said:


> Alright I'll do that, any recommendations of albums or anything in general is good?


They (Madlib produces and MF Doom raps) released only one album so far together, but the next follow up should be coming soon.


----------



## Nirai Kanai (Jan 4, 2010)

Danchou said:


> They (Madlib produces and MF Doom raps) released only one album so far together, but the next follow up should be coming soon.


A Madvillainy 3?
I thought Born Like This was gonna be his last album.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, I don't really count that sequel with the remixes. I believe there was a bonafide followup in the making.

And MF Doom is stilly busy running things. His wiki entry lists some upcoming projects.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yg6SLuxtCvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqyLRpGgxRs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiFzygBGlRA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY7QZzPK3Vo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

One of the most under rated rappers undergroun right now.....

Period


----------



## kayos (Jan 4, 2010)

Nirai Kanai said:


> Atmosphere
> Substantial
> CunningLynguists
> Tonedeff
> ...




lol @ half of QN5 being in list. good stuff though.


----------



## ez (Jan 4, 2010)

illogic's celestial clockwork needs more listeners so go for that.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 4, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yg6SLuxtCvw[/YOUTUBE]


haha I forgot about that shit "oh you mad cause Im stylin on you".... but that shit is great example of why NY is not on top anymore.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgSzlEfDCcY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 4, 2010)

Could anyone hook me up with “What The F*ck Is A Jay Electronica"? Been trying to download it off of a few sites, but they're not working anymore


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Jan 4, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqyLRpGgxRs[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiFzygBGlRA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY7QZzPK3Vo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



My favorite.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTDPKA4N0uQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mow (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 5, 2010)

Just letting everyone know im pimping the Reflection Eternal mixtape..if yall need some real music check it out..its serious


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 5, 2010)

Can anyone hit me up for a _Senim Silla - the name the motto the outcome_ link? Cant find one anywhere.


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 5, 2010)

There is genius work in Hip-Hop! That I can't deny. I love Hip-Hop! Hey I don't like Heavy Metal but I don't go on other threads saying 'HEAVY METAL SUCKS ASS LIKE A RACOON IN HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!nuts' 

No. We all have to be conciderate of peoples opinions, but with some people that is just not gunna happen..


----------



## JonnyCake (Jan 5, 2010)

Hazelnut said:


> There is genius work in Hip-Hop! That I can't deny. I love Hip-Hop! Hey I don't like Heavy Metal but I don't go on other threads saying 'HEAVY METAL SUCKS ASS LIKE A RACOON IN HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!nuts'
> 
> No. We all have to be conciderate of peoples opinions, but with some people that is just not gunna happen..



Uh.....what?


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 5, 2010)

JonnyCake said:


> Uh.....what?



......Huh?


----------



## Danchou (Jan 5, 2010)

Metal is awwright. So is hiphop. It's also awesome combined.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Jan 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWhx-CtPmBU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nirai Kanai (Jan 5, 2010)

I was wrong, Blu just dropped an LP yesterday.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.okayplayer.com/news/Blu-theGODleeBarnes-lp-.html



It's free.


----------



## Nirai Kanai (Jan 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SioPjIF-cGg[/YOUTUBE]
Full Video


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 5, 2010)

Nirai Kanai said:


> I was wrong, Blu just dropped an LP yesterday.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Someone posted it earlier. I was hoping this one would have a link to a file that sounded better, but looking at the comments... guess there isn't one with better sound quality. It sounds too low with some distortion. Its good work by Blu though, just wish I could hear it in all its glory.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 5, 2010)

Nirai Kanai said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SioPjIF-cGg[/YOUTUBE]
> Full Video


I love those black and white BlackStar videos.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 5, 2010)

Shark Skin said:


> Someone posted it earlier. I was hoping this one would have a link to a file that sounded better, but looking at the comments... guess there isn't one with better sound quality. It sounds too low with some distortion. Its good work by Blu though, just wish I could hear it in all its glory.


he did it on purpose to give it a cassette tape sound...his last two mixtapes were for the heads.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aVPZQ0AU5w[/YOUTUBE]

i dont know what y'all would think but i like that


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 6, 2010)

The future is here


----------



## master bruce (Jan 6, 2010)

Been awhile huh?about eons in time//
ridiculous fatalies,sealed in rhymes//
appealed to mass crowds,squeals from mimes//
we'd deal and be dealt,can ya' feel my mind?//
what the fuck he talkin' 'bout?What he sayin'?//
Battles aren't won in the ring,they're done at the weigh-in//
I'm sayin' its' a feelin' akin to sadness I'm displayin'//
Open ears,its more than a track that I'm layin'//
It was maybe a cold day or a hot night//
somethin' didn't feel right,he saw an ill light//
tried to bail out, but his legs wouldn't peel right//
that was the end,a ghastly sight//
he was hit 50 times from his toe to his head//
coroner reported him as 10 hours dead//
his obituary read "he was once seen great"//
"now here lies the Battle Thread.....late."//



the battlethread is officially dead bro.
nobody every wants to battle anymore,dude.
me and fiasco can't do this shit on our own.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 6, 2010)

im not too big on jay elect, everyone is all on him ever since badu has been giving him exposure. Im not going to lie though, I still dl his shit.


Fiasco said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aVPZQ0AU5w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> i dont know what y'all would think but i like that


rad is nice, but its all about madwiz compared to him...he is nice with the lyrics though for sure.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvOvhBng-Fo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 7, 2010)

lol mystic always drags bs like this for a min. xD


Question: The track "Coulda Been" by Lupe, where is the beat from? someone told me the original is better, and I can't imagine how, gotta listen to it, help!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 7, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> You have to look beyond what he's saying and see what he's not saying. It's like jazz, the notes that aren't played are just as important.



Mystic man im not even going to comment on that...Jazz is complex...his flow is simple..His flow is comparable to lullabyes something to put children to sleep


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2010)

It's not that funny.



JB the Jedi said:


> lol mystic always drags bs like this for a min. xD
> 
> 
> Question: The track "Coulda Been" by Lupe, where is the beat from? someone told me the original is better, and I can't imagine how, gotta listen to it, help!



You sure he wasn't talking about the full version of the song, most have the 1 verse download.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 7, 2010)

Mider T said:


> You sure he wasn't talking about the full version of the song, most have the 1 verse download.



I got the full song, but the guy mention Joe, so I'm guessing it's a Joe Budden track.


----------



## master bruce (Jan 7, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jok5-V8uHO8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Any dude can rhyme hundreds of different words. It takes a genius to rhyme only 30 words in all of his songs.
> 
> ...



kind of like how 36 mafia seemed to just change 1 element and rename every beat to every song they had before they hit it big with "stay fly"?






on a real note, who around here fucks with Joe budden?

I don't like that dude, his girl is fine though.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 7, 2010)

Any new Jadakiss ?


----------



## Yosha (Jan 7, 2010)

master bruce said:


> kind of like how 36 mafia seemed to just change 1 element and rename every beat to every song they had before they hit it big with "stay fly"?


? I never thought triple six was lame at all. Not too mention Joey B is good on the mic......and his girl left him
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRFspqPBTVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Z (Jan 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCZ5iPIZfYA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Jan 7, 2010)

I see khaled's fat ass still hasn't changed any haha He used to live down the street from me when he wasn't shit and doing his thing at the local hip hop station in miami. But he was cool though and would give us free mixtapes as kids..


----------



## Z (Jan 7, 2010)

Actually this song is fire only and only because of Usher.

Drizzy was alright though.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 7, 2010)

yea that song's a meh. :/


----------



## Z (Jan 7, 2010)

Actually that song is fire.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2010)

Good to see Khaled knows how to switch up his beats


----------



## Danchou (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice. Doom is giving his first performance down here in the Netherlands at 5 days off (a 5 day long dance event). Plus Slaughterhouse is coming around here. I think I might just go to both shows.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utwGiLejswA[/YOUTUBE]

@Danchou
Don't waste money or time on his live show, I'm still  about those doombots from a few years ago.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 8, 2010)

Drizzys verse was to short wanted to hear more..Ric ross got bars..usher need to shut up..jeezy coming as he usually does..beat was sub par


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nirai Kanai said:


> I was wrong, Blu just dropped an LP yesterday.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



yea this is the low quality one, I can't even bring myself to listen to it because of the quality and yet it sounds so good. We need a better quality dl ASAP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yosha (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anyone care that blu made the lp cassette sound for a certain reason? Has anyone ever owned a cassette at all? Once again, blu did the cassette tape sound on purpose to bring a reminiscent sound of the 90s Hip Hop and of course before that.

Backpackers used to pass tapes all the time to eachother like a word of mouth for underground hip hop acts. I actually rip most of my cassettes I have onto my cds because I enjoy that classic feel...Thats what blu intended and thats why he said it was for the HEADS.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 8, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> Does anyone care that blu made the lp cassette sound for a certain reason? Has anyone ever owned a cassette at all? Once again, blu did the cassette tape sound on purpose to bring a reminiscent sound of the 90s Hip Hop and of course before that.



o, so that's what is? I guess I'll go listen to the whole tape with that in mind.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2010)

I can't help but say stop living in the past.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 8, 2010)

He didn't do the  sound on purpose. Most of those tracks were rough versions of the songs. He doesn't have the HQ versions because his HD crashed apparently.


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpaonSDPw7Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tash (Jan 8, 2010)

My personal favorite song off Madvillainy.


----------



## Nirai Kanai (Jan 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIuE99FLTXc[/YOUTUBE]
My favorite joint from Madvillainy


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 8, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> He didn't do the  sound on purpose. Most of those tracks were rough versions of the songs. He doesn't have the HQ versions because his HD crashed apparently.



The album art for the mixtape has Blu holding a cassette tape. Maybe it was intentional... or maybe it was a bit of both


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 9, 2010)

Shark Skin said:


> The album art for the mixtape has Blu holding a cassette tape. Maybe it was intentional... or maybe it was a bit of both



He said himself that his HD crashed, & he didnt have a HQ version of the album. I think I saw the shit on 2dopeboyz. Not sure.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 9, 2010)

2dopeboyz is where I saw it. I don't think it had any official art.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jan 9, 2010)

You're my boi BLU!!!! Lovin that track


----------



## Yosha (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah, 2dp it says his hd crashed...but his blog says it was intentional for the cassette sound.


----------



## delirium (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2010)

He has pretty hair.

Lyrics anyone?


----------



## Yosha (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Xemnas (Jan 10, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> shing is the shit, has he put out an album soley with nujabes production?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyoYf7rZVGI[/YOUTUBE]



Well shit, if we're going to talk about Shing, I gotta post this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13Y64YVOcU4[/YOUTUBE]

One of my favourite DJ's on that too, Tokimonsta.

She's so dope(and hot too lol)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id8CN50KdqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9S2vmYWLE0[/YOUTUBE]

Easily my fave Shing track, lyrics are the dopeness.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 11, 2010)

Nujabes _o_

Furious Styles & DJ Dub Present: Jay Electronica ? Victory (Mixtape)

Click to dl.


*Spoiler*: _tracklist_ 




1. Intro 
2. Exhibit B Feat Mos Def 
3. Suckas 
4. Walking J. Period Remix Feat Nneka 
5. Dealing 
6. So What Cha Sayin 
7. Scenario 2004 
8. Something To Hold Onto 
9. Poetry Interlude 
10. Departure 
11. Cool Relax feat Naledge 
12. Trolley Stop 
13. Hagler 
14. My World 
15. Hard to Get feat Mr Porter 
16. Extra Extra 
17. Victory in my clutches 
18. Swagger Jackson?s Revenge 
19. Just Begun ? feat J. Cole,Talib Kweli & Mos Def 
20. Uzi weighs a ton 
21. Love czars feat Taraach 
22. Posers Feat The New Royales 
23. Billy Stewart ? Cross My Heart 
24. Exhibit C 
25. Googly Eyes (LIVE) 
26. Holiday feat Mos Def 
***Bonus Track*** 
27. T.H.E. W.E.A.K. ? Stick Up


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 11, 2010)

fuck me i havent been here for a while. how is everyone?

those of you who remember me, sup, those of you who dont, sup?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 11, 2010)

Dont know you whats good?


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 11, 2010)

who da fuck r u?  wats good? 

Thanks Dancho for the link.


----------



## Nirai Kanai (Jan 11, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9S2vmYWLE0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Easily my fave Shing track, lyrics are the dopeness.



I'll add my bit concerning Shingo...I love he how flipped One Note Samba.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGMnoowNiPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome listening back to some Tupac songs  must say.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 15, 2010)

MAN, WHY SO DEAD.

By the way, here's a Teddy Pendergrass tribute beat a friend of mine made in his honor.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX5gopBEcwc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2010)

^Cause the person above you posted Tupac.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 15, 2010)

can't believe teddy died.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 15, 2010)

Teddy P was a Goat


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 15, 2010)

AWWWW FUCK YEAH

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toELT1uWDKU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tash (Jan 15, 2010)

Dessa's the best Doomtree member.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 15, 2010)

If you haven't heard it yet. 

Lupe officially released "I'm Beaming" on his Myspace. Sounds a little different than the previous one although the verses are the same. Someone uploaded it to youtube.


----------



## Nirai Kanai (Jan 15, 2010)

A friend of mine just turned me on to Sage Francis. How late am I?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMngjjcs37Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Jan 16, 2010)

Im not a fan of sage, not my type of hip hop. But Sage is pretty popular underground per se and liked...


----------



## ez (Jan 16, 2010)

i love sage francis' music myself. great artist.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 16, 2010)

Didn't know he died until I saw this thread. What a shame.

On another note and at the risk of asking a washed up question, what are the best (intelligent) hiphop releases from 2009? I feel like checking up.


----------



## Nirai Kanai (Jan 16, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Didn't know he died until I saw this thread. What a shame.
> 
> On another note and at the risk of asking a washed up question, what are the best (intelligent) hiphop releases from 2009? I feel like checking up.



Water for Mars
The Ecstatic
Attention Deficit(Well, I liked it)
The LP


----------



## Tash (Jan 17, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Didn't know he died until I saw this thread. What a shame.
> 
> On another note and at the risk of asking a washed up question, what are the best (intelligent) hiphop releases from 2009? I feel like checking up.



The Ecstatic 
Yes!
Felt 3
Strange Journey vol 1/2
Jay Stay Paid 
Never Better


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 17, 2010)

[divshare]myId=10194283-b3e[/divshare]


----------



## Zephos (Jan 17, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Didn't know he died until I saw this thread. What a shame.
> 
> On another note and at the risk of asking a washed up question, what are the best (intelligent) hiphop releases from 2009? I feel like checking up.



-Felt 3
-Yes!
-Either one of the Strange Journey albums
-Jay Stay Paid
-City Lights Vol.2
-OB4CL2
-The Ecstatic


----------



## Danchou (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks, I'll give them a spin. Have already heard a good deal about some of them.


----------



## Tash (Jan 17, 2010)

Who here has heard this?

And if you have is the rest of this album on par with the single "Back in the Day"?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 17, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> If you haven't heard it yet.
> 
> Lupe officially released "I'm Beaming" on his Myspace. Sounds a little different than the previous one although the verses are the same. Someone uploaded it to youtube.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 17, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Didn't know he died until I saw this thread. What a shame.
> 
> On another note and at the risk of asking a washed up question, what are the best (intelligent) hiphop releases from 2009? I feel like checking up.


Parallel Uni-verses
Arts & Entertainment
*In the Ruff*
Kimbo Price (mixtape)
A Day Late a Dollar Short
Montezuma's Revenge
*Born and Raised*
*Boy Meets World*

there are so many more, 2009 was a good year for hip hop.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 17, 2010)

Just listened to this for the first time in AGES yesterday.

Beat is too much, I love.


----------



## Super Naruto (Jan 17, 2010)

I like eminem and DR dre


----------



## Zephos (Jan 17, 2010)

Super Naruto said:


> I like eminem and DR dre



Were'nt you one of the guys on the Music Opinion thread badmouthing rap.


----------



## Super Naruto (Jan 17, 2010)

Zephos said:


> Were'nt you one of the guys on the Music Opinion thread badmouthing rap.



Probably.

But when i was into other music before metal i actually loved eminem and dr dre, and most other rap actually....

listening to the 8 mile soundtrack, tis awesome lol


----------



## Yosha (Jan 17, 2010)

8 mile soundtrack is nice...hyped up a lil about the new album dropping though
[youtubE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aJYMYRMprY[/youtubE]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 17, 2010)

Forgive me fellow INTELLIGENT Rap listeners but I've been listening to Soulja Bo (well just gucci bandana). Everytime i hear that song at a party i start dancing


----------



## Tash (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok           .


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 17, 2010)

Bumbing this shit all day everyday !


----------



## Deweze (Jan 18, 2010)

Guys let's sit back, grab a blunt and ~chiLL~

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6IjAru4vaU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugsmN2Pjvbs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXeZpqINJNM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Jan 18, 2010)

whats with the wayne?


----------



## LayZ (Jan 18, 2010)

I always have been a fan of those Em and Royce tracks.  They compliment each other so well, too bad they never did a full album together.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 18, 2010)

Theres not that many artists out there with almost every one of there songs being amazing. I think only Eminem, Dre, Jay-Z have done this but that's just opinion so don't go all up on me 

I also like My Life - The Game. Awesome song.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 18, 2010)

I disagree.

All of those artists you listed have a number of shits songs.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe even more shit songs than good songs




And Dr Dre doesn't even write his owns rhymes.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 19, 2010)

Lil Wayne, like always, sounds like shit in that song...


----------



## Danchou (Jan 19, 2010)

I just listened to a Drake song (best I ever had) and I'm not really seeing the hype. Actually it was so dissapointing that I had to switch it off halfway.

What's so special about him?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 19, 2010)

No idea. He's been marketed well I guess


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 19, 2010)

Danchou you got to listen to more than that.  That was his commercial song.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 19, 2010)

Danchou said:


> I just listened to a Drake song (best I ever had) and I'm not really seeing the hype. Actually it was so dissapointing that I had to switch it off halfway.
> 
> What's so special about him?



He's an R n' B dude who can rap.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 19, 2010)

Danchou said:


> I just listened to a Drake song (best I ever had) and I'm not really seeing the hype. Actually it was so dissapointing that I had to switch it off halfway.
> 
> What's so special about him?



That hype was a while ago but he's alright I guess. I really only like Best I Ever Had and Forever. I like Forever mostly because its a collaboration of artists my favorite being Eminem lol. I've listened to his other stuff (drakes) and it's alright imho.


----------



## ez (Jan 19, 2010)

Danchou said:


> I just listened to a Drake song (best I ever had) and I'm not really seeing the hype. Actually it was so dissapointing that I had to switch it off halfway.
> 
> What's so special about him?



nothing, unless one's into the run of the mill artist.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 19, 2010)

Danchou said:


> I just listened to a Drake song (best I ever had) and I'm not really seeing the hype. Actually it was so dissapointing that I had to switch it off halfway.
> 
> What's so special about him?



So you listen to a commercial song to see if someone's good 

A song for kids


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 19, 2010)

If you want to judge Drake's talent, listen to his first two mixtapes "Room for Improvement" and "Comeback Season" The guy is talented pre-commercial.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 19, 2010)

he was nice


----------



## Danchou (Jan 20, 2010)

Allright, I guess opinions are divided. I'll give him another chance and check out one of his mixtapes.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 20, 2010)

Yea check out his non commercial stuff.. Before he got big..Very talented lyricist.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]sDZ2X2ER0hA[/YOUTUBE]

The best recent Drake song.


----------



## Ito (Jan 20, 2010)

So Far Gone is Drake's best work overall.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 21, 2010)

so far gone is shit, no lie.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 21, 2010)

Ahem move the fuck over Drake for now. 

Anyhow download this : 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.getrightmusic.com/2010/01/18/smka-the-808-experiment-vol-2/


----------



## ez (Jan 21, 2010)

download the new emancipator if you know what's good for you


----------



## gomen (Jan 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLklnMWl63k&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6LBgZmrk7E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EJc223B7E4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugsfmdpOXec[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXx5kV7eEh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 21, 2010)

fav Drake song, smoov ass Dilla beat, i think that's the reason I love it so much.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9qE9qQSlnY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nirai Kanai (Jan 21, 2010)

I really really don't like Drake and I don't think I could listen to his mixtapes, even if they are good. BUT, this beat is soooooo DOPE!!!!!! This is the only song I can bare to listen to.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIeIC-xsjWY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 21, 2010)

Remember that time Drake murdered that Time: Donut of the Heart beat.

My favourite Dilla beat.

How not to do it

[YOUTUBE]NhZ2R5S8Nsc[/YOUTUBE]

How to do it

[YOUTUBE]terRELJ2-Vo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dilla and 9th Wonder are def my fav when it comes to beats.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 22, 2010)

For the Haiti victims


----------



## Ippy (Jan 22, 2010)

Any Doomtree fans?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 22, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> For the Haiti victims


----------



## Tash (Jan 22, 2010)

A Badly Broken Code was TITS

If it came out a month earlier it would have been my favorite album of 09


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 22, 2010)

*Nas & Damian Marley - Strong Will Continue*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 23, 2010)

What are some your favorite songs with the best flow? 

Here's some of mine


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCf-ffDzopc[/YOUTUBE]


This song doesn't need any explaination. Self-explainitory.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deweze (Jan 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dd2A3tyca0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_hZvMmcR2o[/YOUTUBE]
Aww yeah


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2010)

Im feeling that Nas and Damian track.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 23, 2010)

for my fav flow, it would have to be Lupe Fiasco's "Glory"


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2010)

"Switch" by Lupe has multiple flows.  It's like Bone Thugs with one person.


----------



## Tash (Jan 23, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What are some your favorite songs with the best flow?




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]2B5dOCSBBEI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]gpL0xVIYbnU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]_AvSUCgTgUs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]OxL13M9fWIY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tash (Jan 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]UBTKOrpFre0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]iIiMIZXdqOM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]qFZJn62ASIs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]roy1eqvZYsM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]wzDMHcxFGbE[/YOUTUBE]




idk lots of stuff


----------



## superattackpea (Jan 23, 2010)

Tash said:


> A Badly Broken Code was TITS
> 
> If it came out a month earlier it would have been my favorite album of 09


I NEED that album been searching but can't seem to find a dl. If anyone could help me out I'll give them candy.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## kayos (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned 'Bis or Rakim in this "favourite flow" discussion.
I would choose tracks, but its too difficult. Both of them have consistently excellent flow. I figure most people don't get it though. I'd kill for flow like either of them.

Glad to see Royce in the discussion though. Probably one of the most underrated lyricists around. Mef's flow was immaculate on M.E.T.H.O.D. Man, too.

My pick for now will have to be.... One of the major influences on my own flow. I love how he bridges the lines across bars, and although the multis aren't as obvious in this particular track... still plenty of syllabic repetition.


----------



## narutorulez (Jan 24, 2010)

Vault said:


> Im feeling that Nas and Damian track.



Then you might like the whole *as we enter* song, I dunno if it has already been posted but I found it yesterday at Realraptalk NY and I love it!
heres the url
pissed

Damian has even his own verse! 

I loved the Strong will continue song, cant wait to the 20th april!


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 24, 2010)

who`s yall favorite birck squad member? mines Flocka or Gucci


----------



## Honzou (Jan 24, 2010)

Gucci! he's straight but Flocka is pure garbage. that's why he almost got jacked. 

"Give that boy a shovel cuz he diggin Gucci Style"


----------



## furious styles (Jan 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]we0OG70NNME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ito (Jan 25, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> who`s yall favorite birck squad member? mines Flocka or Gucci



Get the hell out. Notice the thread title is _intelligent_ hip-hop.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 25, 2010)

Songs with the best flow:

[YOUTUBE]W2VoC-0W0fQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]d4qqmn5W7sI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Jan 25, 2010)

lol Gucci and flocka


----------



## Z (Jan 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT_yxs_-J1M[/YOUTUBE]
Good times.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 25, 2010)

New Drake. Ya'll fuck with him?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tYWR7lZPdw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQCFlNVuT8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nirai Kanai (Jan 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWsjA8Jr2w4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYdeKTOyh8c[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6oYsJzsm7I[/YOUTUBE]

Some of the freshest beats I've heard in a LOOONG time.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 26, 2010)

Guys I need some help. 

One of my best friends doesn't like hip-hop. She can't get into it. She doesn't listen to the lyrics and for some reason she just listens to the beats. It sounds like for some reason the lyrics don't penetrate through to her. I'm really trying to get her into it but I just need something that'll pierce through to her head so we can talk about hip-hop and she'll understand where I'm coming from and have some discussions with me. 

Any ideas?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 26, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Guys I need some help.
> 
> One of my best friends doesn't like hip-hop. She can't get into it. She doesn't listen to the lyrics and for some reason she just listens to the beats. It sounds like for some reason the lyrics don't penetrate through to her. I'm really trying to get her into it but I just need something that'll pierce through to her head so we can talk about hip-hop and she'll understand where I'm coming from and have some discussions with me.
> 
> Any ideas?



Girls tend to like: Lupe, Kanye, Gym Class Heroes, Drake, and the So Icey Squad in my experience. Try some love song from Gym Class Heroes or Drake and expand from there.


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 26, 2010)

> Guys I need some help.
> 
> One of my best friends doesn't like hip-hop. She can't get into it. She doesn't listen to the lyrics and for some reason she just listens to the beats. It sounds like for some reason the lyrics don't penetrate through to her. I'm really trying to get her into it but I just need something that'll pierce through to her head so we can talk about hip-hop and she'll understand where I'm coming from and have some discussions with me.
> 
> Any ideas?


Well in the westside black chicks tend to listen to the shit thats hot like New Boyz gay asses , some lil wayne shit and mostly somethin nasty. Chollo chicks, so do the guys, bump the old skool compton and westside shit.While white girls listen to w/e sometimes you wont even tell that she would like some shit like that lol.But almost every chick bump lil wayne,Eminem and Snoop Dogg, more wayne though.
But I would say it depends on the girl, give her different types of hip-hop like let her listen to Lupe/Nas see if she likes him(them) than she isn't into BS that Dirty South produces,that means she likes story telling and life shit.If she likes Dr.Dre,Kurupt or any of that gangsta shit than I guess Eminem,Snoop and so on will be her shit.If she likes wayne than that means she doesn't give a fuk about the lyrics and she simply like the good beat or catchy tune.


----------



## Mugen (Jan 26, 2010)

Check out my boys video:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8GulTqxDFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 26, 2010)

Some fucked up shit right here.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 27, 2010)

I used to like IT, but the dude has got kinda boring. He's overrated as fuck because he raps about social issues and uses some big words. He needs to put out some new stuff soon.

Anyway, anyone here listen to Tanya Morgan? I just downloaded Brooklynati. It's pretty solid.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 28, 2010)

dance with the devil is like my favourite song by immortal. good beat good rhymes, it's all good


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 28, 2010)

My fav Immortal track would be Internally Bleeding then Dance with the Devil.


----------



## God (Jan 28, 2010)

You on point, Tip?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 28, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Guys I need some help.
> 
> One of my best friends doesn't like hip-hop. She can't get into it. She doesn't listen to the lyrics and for some reason she just listens to the beats. It sounds like for some reason the lyrics don't penetrate through to her. I'm really trying to get her into it but I just need something that'll pierce through to her head so we can talk about hip-hop and she'll understand where I'm coming from and have some discussions with me.
> 
> Any ideas?



Nujabes - Metaphorical Music

If she doesn't dig that she might as well be dead.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 28, 2010)

Stuff I have by Blu:
Blu & Exile - Below The Heavens
Dj Heat Presents So(ul) Amazing Part 2
theGODleeBarnes

Requesting links to anything else that might be out there.




Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Guys I need some help.
> 
> One of my best friends doesn't like hip-hop. She can't get into it. She doesn't listen to the lyrics and for some reason she just listens to the beats. It sounds like for some reason the lyrics don't penetrate through to her. I'm really trying to get her into it but I just need something that'll pierce through to her head so we can talk about hip-hop and she'll understand where I'm coming from and have some discussions with me.
> 
> Any ideas?



Try Below The Heavens...


----------



## gomen (Jan 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uncuj8wE92E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 28, 2010)

Below The Heavens is still a great listen. I was listening to it all last week followed by Mecca & The Soul Brother. Now it might not have been quite as good, but it's a shining example of modern hip-hop sticking to that same so-called introspective vibe. 



Cubey said:


> You on point, Tip?



all the time phife. 

now grab the microphone - and let your words rip.


----------



## Ito (Jan 28, 2010)

Am I the only one who hates seeing artists you like doing "freestyles" over previously heard beats? I like hearing them over their own production.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 28, 2010)

Fiasco said:


> Stuff I have by Blu:
> Blu & Exile - Below The Heavens
> Dj Heat Presents So(ul) Amazing Part 2
> theGODleeBarnes
> ...



Johnson&Jonson, So(ul) Amazing 1 & 3. 

Thats it really, except just odd tracks and shit.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 28, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Johnson&Jonson, So(ul) Amazing 1 & 3.
> 
> Thats it really, except just odd tracks and shit.



Thanks,my man.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 28, 2010)

Light said:


> Am I the only one who hates seeing artists you like doing "freestyles" over previously heard beats? I like hearing them over their own production.



Sometimes others do them better than the original.  I love hearing people have a beef over the same beat.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 29, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Guys I need some help.
> 
> One of my best friends doesn't like hip-hop. She can't get into it. She doesn't listen to the lyrics and for some reason she just listens to the beats. It sounds like for some reason the lyrics don't penetrate through to her. I'm really trying to get her into it but I just need something that'll pierce through to her head so we can talk about hip-hop and she'll understand where I'm coming from and have some discussions with me.
> 
> Any ideas?



Start her off with like Kanye and Jay-Z and then move on to Lupe then to Talib Kweli.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 29, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Start her off with like Kanye and Jay-Z and then move on to Lupe then to Talib Kweli.



That should do it.  I second this notion.  You have to show her the difference for her to appreciate the latter.


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2010)

Question: What is the general consensus on Jay-Z's latest album? Where does it stand amongst his earlier works?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 29, 2010)

I hate it...Nothing compared to the first blue print....


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 29, 2010)

its respectable


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 29, 2010)

It's no Blueprint 1 but it's solid. I liked it. I liked a few songs like Venus vs Mars. A little too commercial overall I suppose though. 

It was basically Jay gloating though


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 30, 2010)

So am I the only one who really didn't like Blueprint 1?


----------



## Yosha (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, the general consensus is that it is a classic....and its the only Jay album I can replay several times.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 31, 2010)

Might be old news in here but it's confirmed Jay Electronica is playing in London.

I'm wanna go see him.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 31, 2010)

Black Album>Blueprint for me always.

I don't even like Jay-Z that much anyway.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> Well, the general consensus is that it is a classic....and its the only Jay album I can replay several times.



What? Black Album and RD stomp BP 1


----------



## Yosha (Jan 31, 2010)

First, take a look at my avatar and sig which should tell you how I feel about Jay. Second, BP is still considered a classic so yeah....And G.O.A.T., I feel you, I have never been into jay at all.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2010)

I feel you man. Kinda like me and the whole Pac B.I thing. I only listen to one of them the other i cant personally stand.


----------



## Z (Jan 31, 2010)

Yall are haterz. Jay Z is a legend.


----------



## Kittan (Jan 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]COqTJ3muAx4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kumabear (Feb 1, 2010)

bp3 is doo doo

haven't played it in at least a month. no replay value and this is coming from a jigga fan.


----------



## Fiasco (Feb 1, 2010)

Personally,the only memorable thing about BP3 was that it put me on to J.Cole.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 1, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Might be old news in here but it's confirmed Jay Electronica is playing in London.
> 
> I'm wanna go see him.



Sasori that is going to be an ILL show!


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Feb 1, 2010)

So, that new B.o.B tape. I never really listened to him much before B.o.B Vs. Bobby Ray, but I loved that.

And is he B.o.B or Bobby Ray?


----------



## Mugen (Feb 1, 2010)

My buddy just made another video:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4WIbHuV95o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dilbot (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks guys for reminding me of gym class heroes. I forgot how good they actually were, been constantly playing for the kids and papercut chronicles all day...


----------



## Yosha (Feb 1, 2010)

Mugen said:


> My buddy just made another video:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4WIbHuV95o[/YOUTUBE]


your boys nice
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIQPRyVQriY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tash (Feb 1, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> So, that new B.o.B tape. I never really listened to him much before B.o.B Vs. Bobby Ray, but I loved that.
> 
> And is he B.o.B or Bobby Ray?



It's just an alter ego concept he put on his last mixtape, probably got the idea from T.I.

Also Bobby Ray makes much better music than B.O.B.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 1, 2010)

BURR!.........


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 2, 2010)

Tash said:


> It's just an alter ego concept he put on his last mixtape, probably got the idea from T.I.
> 
> Also Bobby Ray makes much better music than B.O.B.



You might be right. Satellite from the BvBR is my shit to this day. Wonderland, Trippin, Mr. Bobby, & etc.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 3, 2010)

So Def Jux is no more?


Shed a tear for indie hip-hop.


----------



## Fiasco (Feb 3, 2010)

Question.I overheard a couple of guys saying how dope it would it would be if Jay Electronica joined Slaughterhouse.Now I know for sure that Jay Elect is one of the dopest kats I've heard and I wanted to know if Slaughterhouse is as dope...




Totally unrelated to that,wouldn't it be the sickest thing you've ever seen in your life if Revolutions Per Minute and Distant Relatives dropped at the same time?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 3, 2010)

J electronica style of rapping doesnt belong with slaughterhouse who makes more street type music.  J electronica belongs in the presence of those like mos def..talib..nas..basically anyone he looks up to.  Most of his collabs are with those artist as well


----------



## Yosha (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, Jay would not fit in at all with Slaughterhouse.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 3, 2010)

Fiasco said:


> Question.I overheard a couple of guys saying how dope it would it would be if Jay Electronica joined Slaughterhouse.Now I know for sure that Jay Elect is one of the dopest kats I've heard and I wanted to know if Slaughterhouse is as dope...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they can't because both their epicness would clash and destroy the whole hip hop community.


----------



## Ito (Feb 3, 2010)

Jay E definitely doesn't belong in Slaughterhouse. At all.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 3, 2010)

*Ed O.G. Legend*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=molBnSBNnHM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2THkyskXaNY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Not new, just Intelligent


----------



## Nirai Kanai (Feb 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBSrZRcMnR4[/YOUTUBE]
New definition for posse cut?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 3, 2010)

For those of you who don't know I am a Hiphop producer I do alot of tracks for underground guys in the Local NYC area.  Recently Ive been listening to J cole alot..and I got inspired by this track.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln4WHtvs4qk[/YOUTUBE]

I thought to my self.  Well this is good, But I can flip this beat harder and make it sound better than who ever produced this for J cole.  This is the end result.  IF you have youtube account rate and comment.  Thanks for the love yall.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mImFbngpfo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Feb 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmToH-EFVEw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMh_BIm5K0s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2z407zHVH0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prDMNE7SIoI[/YOUTUBE]


SMKA Cypher.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 4, 2010)

Doomtree, bitches.

Get that.

[YOUTUBE]vefADDxiyeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2010)

What do you DUs think about Jean Grae?


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 4, 2010)

I got some INTELLIGENT rap for your guys.  Zack De La Rocha and Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2010)

Are you implying something with those caps, lad?


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 4, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Are you implying something with those caps, lad?



just that I noticed that most rap nowaday that people listen to is made of no talent sell out artist that can give 2 shits about the great music of the 70's, 80's, and early 90's (NWA, Grandmaster Flash, Run DMC, Public Enemys, ect).  But I'm kind of a hip hip/rap purest. Hate these new kids trying to get up here and just take about how much shit they got.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2010)

...

I suggest you read through the thread before posting. No, really. Try to gather some information before you enter here with your specs of blindsight on. This is not your run of the mill fucking music forum. We like good shit, deep shit and we don't mind burrowing for it. So, before you shove some more assumptions in here, do try to look around before posting. It'll save you a lot of time and grief.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 4, 2010)

I've listned to a view songs linked here. I didnt really like most of them but a few were good (the freestyle one i like because they were on the spot)


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 4, 2010)

While we may all have our differences here as far as what Hip hop is, its a smack to every regular poster in this thread for a newb to waltz in and call everything we've posted as unintelligent.  No one persons opinion is greater than the other.  And we definitely have a great variety of hip hop love in here and the general consensus of people in this thread understand music on a deeper level than the average joe.  So before you stereo type our thread and try to set your self up as the intelligent one, read some of the posts, not recent ones, go back a couple hundred, otherwise your ignorance really makes you the unintelligent.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2010)

Heh, that statement makes you the jack ass, actually. Ignorance does not equal unintelligent, it makes you unknowing. Intelligence is the degree to how well you can comprehened/understand something, not how much you know. Of course, understanding things swiftly generally leads to a lot of knowledge, it does not always accompany. If he has gathered knowledge yet remains on the same page as before, that entitles him as a posessor of stupidity.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 4, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Heh, that statement makes you the jack ass, actually. Ignorance does not equal unintelligent, it makes you unknowing. Intelligence is the degree to how well you can comprehened/understand something, not how much you know. Of course, understanding things swiftly generally leads to a lot of knowledge, it does not always accompany. If he has gathered knowledge yet remains on the same page as before, that entitles him as a posessor of stupidity.



In this case Ignorance;  Which is a lack of *knowledge* (knowledge about this thread) does make him unintelligent (specially if hes commenting on something he is lacking knowledge about.)  If he had gathered knowledge, than made that statement his opinion would be founded on something he himself educated himself about.  Otherwise stereo typing and summing up an entire thread, based off of ignorance, to me equates to being *unintelligent.  But hey to each his own.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2010)

Heh, no. The source of intelligence literally means 'to understand'. Commenting on something you do not fully grasp would fall under stupidity. Simply not knowing anything concerning this thread makes him ignorant, yes, but because he acted upon it that made him stupid. Ignorance is a virtue. Anyone who claims differently is simply stupid.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 4, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Heh, no. The source of intelligence literally means 'to understand'. Commenting on something you do not fully grasp would fall under stupidity. Simply not knowing anything concerning this thread makes him ignorant, yes, but because he acted upon it that made him stupid. Ignorance is a virtue. Anyone who claims differently is simply stupid.



But don't you think ignorance, stupidit,y and being unintelligent pretty much all fall under the same umbrella.  I mean reasonably we are arguing apples and oranges. They are both fruit.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2010)

No, they do not. Intelligence is the degree to which you can comprehend; ignorance is the absence of knowledge; stupidity is the absence of intelligence. Ignorance is the space of knowledge.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 4, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> No, they do not. Intelligence is the degree to which you can comprehend; ignorance is the absence of knowledge; stupidity is the absence of intelligence. Ignorance is the space of knowledge.



But unintelligent comments can result from ignorance.  Which also makes the person stupid for commenting on something they are ignorant about.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2010)

Unintelligence stems from stupidity, not from ignorance.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 4, 2010)

bloody hell i was just making a pun stop arguing


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 4, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Unintelligence stems from stupidity, not from ignorance.



You do agree though that if a person has the opportunity to educate them-self, and decide not to, and ignorantly comment on something, that equates to stupidity; lets now plug your formula into that equation.  It makes sense.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 4, 2010)

hangatyr, do you always have to act like a cunt when you post in here? Not that you are a cunt by definition, but your post wreaks like one. US, was actually trying to help out your point and you totally had to be a cunt and call him out on some minute shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2010)

You're still thinking in an A=B, B>C, A=C equation, which is faulty.

And what does him trying to help me out have to do with anything? I have no liking for the man and as such called him out on an inaccurate statement. Besides, isn't it very hypocritical of you to call me out on something you have no bearing on?

Also, you mean reeks. Wreaks means causes/inflicts.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 4, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> hangatyr, do you always have to act like a cunt when you post in here? Not that you are a cunt by definition, but your post wreaks like one. US, was actually trying to help out your point and you totally had to be a cunt and call him out on some minute shit.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 4, 2010)

ok  guys please DROP IT. I'm sorry i tryed to make a pun. LET IT GO


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 4, 2010)

Vanthebaron this goes beyond what you posted trust me.


----------



## delirium (Feb 4, 2010)

lol at trivial shit

just spread the good music


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 4, 2010)

Sky might fall joint is ill Del


----------



## Yosha (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah, quest is dope.

Posse cuts?


----------



## delirium (Feb 4, 2010)

For sure. QuESt only gets better, too. One of the few cats that excite me with their mixtapes.



Everyone should pick this shit up. Shit is free.99


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 4, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Vanthebaron this goes beyond what you posted trust me.



Reminds me of some punks on Saiyan Island


----------



## delirium (Feb 4, 2010)

oooooh posse cuts


----------



## Yosha (Feb 4, 2010)

lost alot of respect for doom but still am a fan of his skill...and I love that main source cover, its one of my all time favorites too


----------



## Deweze (Feb 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0ZAmGHv2x8[/YOUTUBE]

MY SHIT BE MAD HOT WHEN I BLOW UP THE SPIDDOCK


----------



## ez (Feb 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]2B-inKkM9qE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Feb 5, 2010)

Dr. No's Oxperiment was better IMO.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnt9se7JCYQ&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 5, 2010)

I can't link yt in my phone but check out killing me softly with his song by roberta flack (sp). I know its not rap but it's really deep.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IdSngmjXFk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJQF7agCS6I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Classic after classic after classic god damn


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Feb 6, 2010)

Man i didnt kno that lupe wuz inspired by Nas' album It was Written.
Not a fan of skating but this song is kool.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 6, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> bloody hell i was just making a pun stop arguing



Good god I burst out laughing.

---

New Sadistik this year; fucking excited for this one.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mf97QaZPACo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Feb 7, 2010)

ItachiDeDarkHero said:


> Man i didnt kno that lupe wuz inspired by Nas' album It was Written.
> Not a fan of skating but this song is kool.


----------



## Z (Feb 7, 2010)

I love Choo Mix.


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Feb 8, 2010)

So what ya'll top ten most anticipated album of the year/ Then we can count which album is the most anticipated.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 8, 2010)

With out a doubt for me I am interested to hear Drakes album.  This album will either furnish him a place or, diminish his career.  Also looking forward to L.A.S.E.R.S., Big Seans new album.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Deweze (Feb 8, 2010)

You guys like Cassidy? [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRNg3gXSm70[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 8, 2010)

Yea he was good until he started going commercial


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 8, 2010)

Grooveman Spot


----------



## Yosha (Feb 8, 2010)

Cassidy had alot of potential but fucked himself over. I miss his freestyles


ItachiDeDarkHero said:


> So what ya'll top ten most anticipated album of the year/ Then we can count which album is the most anticipated.


Distant Relatives, whatever Outkast album is going to be called, & Loso's Way 2
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RR8naHgZUA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fiasco (Feb 9, 2010)

personally,my most anticipated album is Revolutions Per Minute,with LASERS thereafter

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEVXWs2k4Xs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tp3g72iBlss[/YOUTUBE]

same beat,amirite?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2010)

Anybody got that legendary battle between Supernatural and Mad Skillz?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzHGy1wjVaE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e50YHVVTNHU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RNSLUKzvnE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlSZ2BPUrnQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4wA1wsE3d8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNVZ2HWpY_E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXQZGmYTJI8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px8PLjuWDZM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOAq8zKQ2fg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lnOKnUvc8s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Z (Feb 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y85Kdtyyua4[/YOUTUBE]

Wow this is some crazy.


----------



## Xemnas (Feb 12, 2010)

By the way, has anyone been keeping up with Dame Dash? This guy is practically creating a new dynasty with projects from Mos Def, Jay Electronica, Curren$y, The Cool Kids, RZA, Nicole Wray, The Black Keys, Jim Jones, and Ski Beats("Dead Presidents" and "Luchini", anyone?)

Check this out, for example:


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Feb 12, 2010)

24 Hour Karate School or something ain't it?

Looks good. Blakroc was good so I expect something decent.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVpt_NIomNU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_YotPzoxHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fiasco (Feb 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xk0eGIU0Ys[/YOUTUBE]

Does anyone know where I can some of Asheru's material that isn't Boondocks related?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2010)

His myspace?


----------



## Fiasco (Feb 14, 2010)

i dont do myspace 

i'll check it.thanks


----------



## kayos (Feb 15, 2010)

Fiasco said:


> Does anyone know where I can some of Asheru's material that isn't Boondocks related?



Peep "Soon Come" with Blue Black


----------



## Mider T (Feb 15, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Some more new Lupe (or rather, recently released) [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZruhSbRfM9I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OuPWPfRohk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Now I'm REALLY psyched for LASERS, he's got his old flow and metaphorical way of rapping back.  Both of these tracks are fire.



A post so good it had to be reposted.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIXron6oBtw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Danchou (Feb 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]kkZbw4dF2uw[/YOUTUBE]Digging this track lately. Fat Jon is an incredible producer.


----------



## delirium (Feb 17, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIXron6oBtw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## furious styles (Feb 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]rK_rS6_cDbs[/YOUTUBE]

flyloooooooooo


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 18, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Anybody got that legendary battle between Supernatural and Mad Skillz?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



MF Doom is fire. Nausea's my shit.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Z (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9hCPvoxH3c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2010)

Drake could take lessons from J. Cole's flow and mixture in singing.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 23, 2010)

Drake is studying NaS and 3K verses for his album. Should be interesting.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah Drake said he studied Nas and Andre 3000 for his next album so I'd like to see where he's going with this. I don't get what he means but hopefully it'll be a good album. Most Drake songs these days I hear revolve around him doing it without a deal, how famous he's become and that he's raping the game. I want to hear something original worth listening to. 

He's becoming to popular. He needs to stop early and slow down a little.


----------



## ez (Feb 23, 2010)

whoever said drake is a slighty better version of wayne, i'm starting to agree 

if that wasn't said here...i must've picked it up elsewhere


----------



## mow (Feb 24, 2010)

a hip hop mix if you guys fancy spinnin' something different.

*

Tracklisting*

CYNE - Inform / Invade (An Intro)
Exposition - Sketches of Pain
Time Machine - Water In Your Cereal
Diverse - Ain't Right (Prod. by Madlib)
Afta-1 - The Facts
Panacea - These Words
Enoch and Speck - Growing (Instrumental)
ShinSight Trio - What's The World?
Blu - GoodGrace(LetUsThankHimForThisFood)
Oddisee - Industry Ills (prod. by M-Phazes)
Muneshine - the Sun Goes Down (Instrumental)
CYNE - Pretty Apollo
Stevo - The Big Bang


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah Drake said he studied Nas and Andre 3000 for his next album so I'd like to see where he's going with this. I don't get what he means but hopefully it'll be a good album. Most Drake songs these days I hear revolve around him doing it without a deal, how famous he's become and that he's raping the game. I want to hear something original worth listening to.
> 
> He's becoming to popular. He needs to stop early and slow down a little.



I agree I said that all the buzz he delivered off of his mix tapes and features, can be a double edge sword.  If/When his album drops if it doesn't deliver and expand on what he has already done, he will flop hard.  The anticipation for this album hasn't been this great since 50  cent was going to drop Get Rich or Die Trying.  50 Delivered on that album though and I think most would agree here that album is an automatic classic.



ezx said:


> whoever said drake is a slighty better version of wayne, i'm starting to agree
> 
> if that wasn't said here...i must've picked it up elsewhere



He is, BUT, I still think Wayne has better delivery and versatility.  Drake raps the same on EVERY track.  He also has no substance yet as brought out above.  Hopefully he can rap about more than, fame, money, fashion and girls.


----------



## The World (Feb 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2ibu9Ei6n4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 25, 2010)

I swear man, Dre fucked up Relapse. <.<
Eminem would have done much better at producing it rather then Dre...


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 25, 2010)

LOL Drake is borderline Trash, man i miss that 2003 Hip-Hop


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 26, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> I swear man, Dre fucked up Relapse. <.<
> Eminem would have done much better at producing it rather then Dre...



I dunno. Generally, I love Dre's beats


----------



## Tash (Feb 26, 2010)

The production on relapse was weak, but Eminem didn't put on that great of a performance either.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 26, 2010)

Yea Relapse wasnt his greatest effort, i hope Em & 50 put out that joint album they was talking bout, hopefully after Relapse 2


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 26, 2010)

I think thats why he's coming out with a second album so fast.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 26, 2010)

Love This Song
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFHnrAeznkE[/YOUTUBE]

Joel Ortiz murdered this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxNhYkQjNAM[/YOUTUBE]

Cassidy Remix of The Song
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FILTGHj615g[/YOUTUBE]

Papoose
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCAoFC7LVFU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Feb 26, 2010)

lol Cassidy making so many remixes

But anyways

[highlight]MAKE WAY FOR THE LEGEND[/highlight]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYZA08k1T0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 26, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Love This Song
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFHnrAeznkE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Joel Ortiz murdered this
> ...



niiiiiiccceee that beat is Fire


----------



## The World (Feb 27, 2010)

Damn that beat with Juelz is hot and Papoose can do no wrong.


----------



## ez (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Grandia (Feb 28, 2010)

god i hope MF Grimm or MF Doom got solo albums out this year


----------



## Deweze (Feb 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x26GG5Iees[/YOUTUBE]

LUDA


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 1, 2010)

Ill Post Deweze


----------



## E (Mar 1, 2010)

anybody post this yet? 
(have no idea since i havent been here in months)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc3f4xU_FfQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Mar 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uc5QF_QUy-k[/YOUTUBE]

FIVE NINE


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 1, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I dunno. Generally, I love Dre's beats



Dre's beats are good, no doubt but Eminem's are just better. For me the best song in Relapse was "Beautiful" which wasn't produced by Dre but was produced by Em, and that was just awesome. 1 of the most underrated songs aswell...


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Bleach (Mar 1, 2010)

Purple Pills - D12 

anyone?


----------



## On and On (Mar 1, 2010)

Nicki Minaj  Not really "intelligent" hip-hop, but considering what she represents I'm surprised she's as big as she is


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 1, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Dre's beats are good, no doubt but *Eminem's are just better*. For me the best song in Relapse was "Beautiful" which wasn't produced by Dre but was produced by Em, and that was just awesome. 1 of the most underrated songs aswell...



                 .


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> Nicki Minaj  Not really "intelligent" hip-hop, but considering what she represents I'm surprised she's as big as she is



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MItv-PTKaE[/YOUTUBE]

She's pretty good on this song, it reminds me of the old 90s rap.  For a second I thought Lady of Rage.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 2, 2010)

Nicki minaj is whack.  and her voice is annoying


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XCxKXbmW40[/YOUTUBE]

Pure dopeness

Jean grae is underrate as fuck, fuck Minaj.


----------



## ez (Mar 2, 2010)

jean grae is pretty nice

especially her work with Blue Sky Black Death


----------



## Fiasco (Mar 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7iyb6qCWn4[/YOUTUBE]

i want music like that,not necessarily by Blu.Got sum?


----------



## ez (Mar 2, 2010)

^

Fashawn


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2010)

ezx said:


> jean grae is pretty nice
> 
> especially her work with Blue Sky Blue Death


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 2, 2010)

Ra The Mc.  She is going to blow up soon trust me.  We went to college together..This is all of us at the radio station while she's freestyling dissin murder mook.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YklecpbgRLA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PgueR8vi6Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d52frkdhCG4[/YOUTUBE]

I also produced a few tracks for her on her debut demo mixtape.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 2, 2010)

Vault said:


> Jean & kweli is also a good combination


No doubt.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icR8wY9YAz0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## E (Mar 2, 2010)

no love for die antwoord?


----------



## Danchou (Mar 2, 2010)

Indeed. 

[YOUTUBE]mhRKepkIrPE[/YOUTUBE]Also happens to be one of my fav. Talib Kweli numbers.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2010)

New York Freestyle?



Unrequited Silence said:


> Nicki minaj is whack.  and her voice is annoying



Brooklyn accent with a "southern" style, I find it amusing.


----------



## Deweze (Mar 2, 2010)

I just like her body


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 3, 2010)

Her body is ON point that no one can deny


----------



## Fiasco (Mar 3, 2010)

I ball,scrotum.
I lol'd at that one.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsLHloVob5M[/YOUTUBE]

When was that?


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 3, 2010)

Deweze said:


> I just like her body



She has a very ugly face though. I cant stand it.


----------



## Tash (Mar 3, 2010)

She's an awful awful rapper


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2010)

Is the new Sadistik on it's way yet?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 3, 2010)

Nicki Minaj is horrible..I don't even know why she's being brought up in a thread of this nature.  Are you guys serious


----------



## E (Mar 3, 2010)

her voice is disgusting, get that hoodrat outta my internets


----------



## Deweze (Mar 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OC_aFkfFpSY[/YOUTUBE]

Real Shit


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzvGKas5RsU[/YOUTUBE]

This is preety good, it's not even charted out.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 3, 2010)

narutorulez said:


> She has a very ugly face though. I cant stand it.


----------



## E (Mar 3, 2010)

yea that's a great album

what has fame done?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 4, 2010)

Ye' was so real back than.  Late registration was sub par...808's was my joint though.  Many people sleep on that album.  But if you listen to it with out judging it as a hip hop album.  A lot can be appreciated from it.


----------



## Tash (Mar 4, 2010)

Late Registration was great.

Probably the best producing Kanye's done in his career.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 4, 2010)

I think 808's was his best production he done in his career.  But to each his own.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> I think 808's was his best production he done in his career.  But to each his own.



What's happening to you lately US?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 4, 2010)

Been bumpin dis shit like crazy lately. 

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQCFlNVuT8U[/Youtube]


----------



## ez (Mar 4, 2010)

i hated kanye's latest shit

and i still can't get on drake

i think i've been inundated with far too much underground hip hop


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 4, 2010)

drake's getting better in my eyes. slowly but surely


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2010)

Personally i cant stand him


----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm just stating to get into drake, same with kid cudi, I bin bumping his album for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 4, 2010)

First single of Drake's album: Over

Fabolous' new mixtape is also out.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 4, 2010)

Drakes first single is SICK.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsKOIokfBrw&annotation_id=annotation_658460&feature=iv[/YOUTUBE]

HE MURDERED THIS


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 5, 2010)

K-Murdock is the absolute GOAT producer...


----------



## Tash (Mar 5, 2010)

I hope he finishes his line of seasonal EPs soon


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 5, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Drakes first single is SICK.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsKOIokfBrw&annotation_id=annotation_658460&feature=iv[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> HE MURDERED THIS



DRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 5, 2010)

Anyone got Fiddy's Before I Self Destruct album? He kills that shit


----------



## E (Mar 5, 2010)

Vault said:


> Personally i cant stand him



this

he has like one or two songs that i'll listen to because of the guest appearances, but that's it; i dont really see him as a rapper, just an actor who got told he could rhyme and got molded into one


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 5, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Drakes first single is SICK.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsKOIokfBrw&annotation_id=annotation_658460&feature=iv[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> HE MURDERED THIS



First time I've heard it. That shit is hot, but I was kinda expecting something better.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 6, 2010)

I thought it was trash...just sayin


----------



## ez (Mar 6, 2010)

actually, i thought that song was brilliantly composed, and even better rhymed. drake's got it goin' on.


----------



## E (Mar 6, 2010)

i like the im going song because it has lil wayne and young jeezy, them i like


----------



## Ito (Mar 6, 2010)

It took a few listens for "Over" to grow on me. That's the first time a Drake song has done that.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Drakes first single is SICK.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsKOIokfBrw&annotation_id=annotation_658460&feature=iv[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> HE MURDERED THIS



I don't like the Chorus at all and can imagine everyone quoting "I'm doin me Man!" next month but the verses weren't bad at all. Still the album can be hot as long as it isn't filled with lil wayne fucking voice. Here's hoping it's sick!


----------



## Fraust (Mar 6, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I don't like the Chorus at all and can imagine everyone quoting "I'm doin me Man!" next month but the verses weren't bad at all. *Still the album can be hot as long as it isn't filled with lil wayne fucking voice.* Here's hoping it's sick!



That's what Drake needs to learn. The people that don't like Weezy would like him a lot more if he didn't always have W on the track.


----------



## Fiasco (Mar 6, 2010)

J.Cole>Drake

Just thought I'd put it out there


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 6, 2010)

Drake can't even compare to J. Cole really and I'll admit I'm trying hard to get back into Drake but I just can't really. He's had some good songs but....you know where I'm going.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't love drake but I do think the music he makes can be really entertaining. Lyrically he isn't bad, flow is nice though sometimes slow, but overall his voice just makes it listenable. To many artist now days for me have these fucking voice problems that make em un-listenable.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I don't love drake but I do think the music he makes can be really entertaining. Lyrically he isn't bad, flow is nice though sometimes slow, but overall his voice just makes it listenable. To many artist now days for me have these fucking voice problems that make em un-listenable.



Thank you. I was never really able to put my opinion of him into words for my friends. A lot of his lines are impressive and well thought up, but sometimes he just says something Lil Wayne-inspired. The fact that he sings the hook on some of his tracks is great 'cause his singing voice is surprisingly good and his flow on the verses is usually good, too. He's not the best, but he's damn sure better than a hell of a lot of people coming out nowadays.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 7, 2010)

Fiasco said:


> J.Cole>Drake
> 
> Just thought I'd put it out there


I was just bumping "The Warm Up" today.


----------



## Fiasco (Mar 7, 2010)

^That verse he did on Kweli's Get By was just fire,right?


----------



## LayZ (Mar 7, 2010)

It was straight but Kweli is my favorite, so I prefer the original version.

"Grown Simba" is great to ride around to, well practically that whole mixtape is.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 7, 2010)

Drop the world video. Lil Wayne ft Eminem

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5NkpSdcThY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Em kills it.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2010)

Wayne's voice is getting even worse. That chorus is so annoying.

Em's flow never gets old. Killed it.


----------



## NastyNas (Mar 8, 2010)

Went music searching and found heaven

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jc09HB7nEbA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cA010JeecE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqWhEkYQQuo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tPcOC4-PDY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks, I've been waiting to hear the full "In This World" for a while. 

EDIT: Just found the official video.


----------



## NastyNas (Mar 8, 2010)

Yea heard Just Began and started Searching for Reflection Eternal


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 9, 2010)

Yea man a few pages back we were discussing J electronica.  His flow is so nice.  he's from the south with an east coast swag.  Its lovely


----------



## NastyNas (Mar 9, 2010)

Yea for a sec i thought he was from the Eastcoast dude really sounds like eastcoast


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t28COxEp2k[/youtube]

Dude cracks me up.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 9, 2010)

I need the real link to Drake's "Over". Everywhere i look it's a fake.


----------



## Deweze (Mar 9, 2010)

OH SHIT

Tha King is back 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNxvqhjEJJA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 9, 2010)

LOL@Lil Wayne going to jail for a year. I predict a heavy album when he comes out.


----------



## Deweze (Mar 9, 2010)

I could have sworn lil wayne wasn't part of the intelligent thread -_-


----------



## Z (Mar 9, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Drakes first single is SICK.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsKOIokfBrw&annotation_id=annotation_658460&feature=iv[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> HE MURDERED THIS




Word this is my joint right now.


----------



## Deweze (Mar 9, 2010)

MAKE WAY

MOVE THE FURNITURE, SHUT EVERYONE UP

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLbc551SvH8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2010)

Can someone hit me up with DL to Drake's mixtape? I never heard the whole thing. Thanks whoever can do that.


----------



## Deweze (Mar 10, 2010)

lol can someone with a youtube make a video for this new Cassidy?

Polly Guo

Niiice


----------



## Xemnas (Mar 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajAnHCbOj5I[/YOUTUBE]

Really loving what Curren$y is doing now. Classic verse he drops here and another awesome beat by Ski.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Mar 10, 2010)

Deweze said:


> OH SHIT
> 
> Tha King is back
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNxvqhjEJJA[/YOUTUBE]





Deweze said:


> I could have sworn lil wayne wasn't part of the intelligent thread -_-



HAHA, oh wow.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 10, 2010)

AizenPwns said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajAnHCbOj5I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Really loving what Curren$y is doing now. Classic verse he drops here and another awesome beat by Ski.



Did he like, change his flow alot or something? Because I know a while back one of my boys let me listen to Curren$y and it was nothing like this awesomeness

Anyway, since I'm way behind Ima just drop some shit I've been listening to recently at random, most of which we've all heard.....or should have 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d02N866YCfA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAHphpMC9zg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0O7dhbSYm0[/YOUTUBE]

The first and one of my fave Wale songspek

So what ya'll hoes talking about?


----------



## cezec (Mar 10, 2010)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Word this is my joint right now.


 

yo that dude Paris Jones killed it though...hands down it was better than drakes


----------



## Xemnas (Mar 11, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Did he like, change his flow alot or something? Because I know a while back one of my boys let me listen to Curren$y and it was nothing like this awesomeness



I personally think it's because he left No Limit/Cash Money and hooked up with Ski Beats and he has beats that perfectly compliments his style.

I mean, could you really hear that awesome verse being on a Young Money single? 

Plus, being locked down in the studio with Mos Def and Jay Elect probably doesn't hurt either. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBsJJd2r92E[/YOUTUBE]

If anybody has been watching MTV Jams for the past 3 months, then you've more than likely heard this. They play it like every 5 videos! But thanks to that I've been exposed to a great up-and-coming artist.


----------



## gomen (Mar 11, 2010)

Here


----------



## Xemnas (Mar 11, 2010)

gomen said:


> Here



That was DOPE.


----------



## Deweze (Mar 11, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> HAHA, oh wow.



lol that's what I'm sayin

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_Qw5_lCrOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## G.O.A.T. (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay, I know there is an official request thread but who actually checks that?

But if anyone here has that Madlib album Yesterday's New Quintet - Yesterday's Universe, I beg you link me that. If you do I would protect you in the showers if we were in prison together.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2010)

The request thread is updated on a daily basis


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 13, 2010)

AizenPwns said:


> I personally think it's because he left No Limit/Cash Money and hooked up with Ski Beats and he has beats that perfectly compliments his style.
> 
> I mean, could you really hear that awesome verse being on a Young Money single?
> 
> ...



That's what Im thinkin. I know that when I saw that video on MTV Jams I was like "wtf? That's Curren$y?"


----------



## ez (Mar 13, 2010)

Deweze said:


> lol that's what I'm sayin
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_Qw5_lCrOM[/YOUTUBE]



i like   this.


----------



## Z (Mar 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FS8u9zi045Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Mar 15, 2010)

What are some songs like Just Begun by Reflection Eternal? I love songs like that with a fast beat and slick rhymes.


----------



## ez (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 15, 2010)

its ska punk but he raps


----------



## Illuminatos (Mar 15, 2010)

New Loso mixtape is straight fire.

[YOUTUBE]H4YSe9h1LUw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNgYIjjyeEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 15, 2010)

^^ meh @loso

whats with all the fab and cassidy??? They rap about nothing.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxyqgDGdtMM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Mar 15, 2010)

have anyone posted this yet 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ha80ZaecGkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 15, 2010)

Illuminatos said:


> New Loso mixtape is straight fire.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]H4YSe9h1LUw[/YOUTUBE]


Oh goodness.

"Suspect like R.Kelly with Girl Scout cookes"

"Her and my dick just became BFFs"


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 15, 2010)

ILOVERNBMUSIC said:


> have anyone posted this yet
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ha80ZaecGkQ[/YOUTUBE]



This song is horrible. sorry...


----------



## JonnyCake (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't know what ran through your mind thinking that's intelligent. Just look at the title, and who made it.


----------



## cezec (Mar 15, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> ^^ meh @loso
> 
> whats with all the fab and cassidy??? They rap about nothing.


 
different types of hip hop...

now that dude Paris Jones on the other hand...lol


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Mar 15, 2010)

JonnyCake said:


> I don't know what ran through your mind thinking that's intelligent. Just look at the title, and who made it.



wait i dont get this thread, wat did u mean by intelligent? did u mean smart or something else? if that one sucks how about this one 
?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjsXo9l6I8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 15, 2010)

Nothing really, its a free country (for those that live in America anyway...dont know about anywhere else lol) people can rap about whatever, my gripe is why would anyone want to listen to that anyway? How does this sell? Why does it appeal to people? Maybe you guys can tell me.

Instead of actual rappers who put work into what they do, people who deserve to make millions instead of living in the underground trying to get a name out for themselves. Of course there are exceptions, but for the most part it should be the opposite situation for most of these guys. I just don't get it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 15, 2010)

To me, the arrogance, the bravado, the flossin is all apart of hip hop to me, so I have nothing against it. I dont dislike Wayne nad Gucci and Drake and the like because of what they talk about, but, because they manage to sound wack while doing it and don't ever seem to follow a real train of thought. Just a bunch of random words tossed together. 

Eh, I mean I can understand where your coming from, because subject matter is kinda big to some people. Me, not so much. I mean, I'll listen to Wale talk about how much he loves cheeseburgers if he does it well. But, by that same token, I wouldn't listen to Lupe talking about blowing a dude, because thats not something I wanna hear in my music.

Well, I might not listen to Lupe talk about blowing dudes. It is Lupe after all

But, to each their own


----------



## dilbot (Mar 15, 2010)

I can tolerate a gangster tune every now and then, it's the fact that it's dominating the mainstream scene and slowly killing this generation is what's pissing me off.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 15, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> To me, the arrogance, the bravado, the flossin is all apart of hip hop to me, so I have nothing against it. I dont dislike Wayne nad Gucci and Drake and the like because of what they talk about, but, *because they manage to sound wack while doing it and don't ever seem to follow a real train of thought. Just a bunch of random words tossed together.*



Yeah, thats exactly what I was trying to say. Just couldnt find the right words. Just random shit, and people call it genius. Thats the stuff that I hate.



Chaos Ghost said:


> Eh, I mean I can understand where your coming from, because subject matter is kinda big to some people. Me, not so much. I mean, I'll listen to Wale talk about how much he loves cheeseburgers if he does it well. But, by that same token, I wouldn't listen to Lupe talking about blowing a dude, because thats not something I wanna hear in my music.
> 
> Well, I might not listen to Lupe talk about blowing dudes. It is Lupe after all
> 
> But, to each their own



Talking about cheeseburgers is still rapping about something though, I have no problem with that. Its that other bullshit teaches poison to kids. Wale is good, Lupe is probably the best artist IMO the only other guy I know that is on that level is One Be Lo.

There are guys that can make a great braggadocio but that is VERY rare. Ludacris MVP or Undisputed would be a good example for the new school stuff (too bad he's putting out horrible shit right now though, dude was always one of the most consistent MCs) G Rap and Kane would be good examples for the old.

This song explains it best 
[YOUTUBE]nWwe3YYllsM[/YOUTUBE]


> How many cats you know speak the illegit rhyme after rhyme diligent?
> 85 percent represent ignorant
> Either you innocent or guilty
> Some of my favorite emcees fell off
> ...



Guess its just social conditioning. Kids grow up listening to bullshit thats what you learn to love.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 15, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Guess its just social conditioning. Kids grow up listening to bullshit thats what you learn to love.



This is actually pretty good. As much as I can admit thats its terrible music and wack as hell, i still have alot of old school Cash Money on my iPod, mostly because I came up with it and I'm use to hearing it

But speakin of Luda, I haven't given his new one a good spin, but almost all of Luda's shit is fire imo. But I also think since he does silly yet awesome shit like Stand Up and Number 1 Spot, people write him off and overlook how good he really is.


----------



## Z (Mar 16, 2010)

ILOVERNBMUSIC said:


> have anyone posted this yet
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ha80ZaecGkQ[/YOUTUBE]



Disgusting.

And no one feelin that Nas joint?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 16, 2010)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Disgusting.
> 
> And no one feelin that Nas joint?



What Nas joint? I had to miss that


----------



## Z (Mar 16, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> What Nas joint? I had to miss that



Page 815

Nas ft. John Legend - Victory


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 16, 2010)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Page 815
> 
> Nas ft. John Legend - Victory



Eh, it's ok. Certainly not his best to me or fave or anything. It'll probally grow on me.


----------



## Z (Mar 16, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Eh, it's ok. Certainly not his best to me or fave or anything. It'll probally grow on me.



Obviously it's not his best.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 16, 2010)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Obviously it's not his best.



You know what I meant dammit


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 16, 2010)

No one's talking about B.o.B?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PTDv_szmL0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTnxetph9FA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 16, 2010)

I think anyone who posts a Young Money video in here should be banned.  Get that crap music out of here.  It's mad disrespectful, and I'm not trying to be dumb'ed down by the main stream bull ish.


----------



## E (Mar 16, 2010)

it's just plain trolling

month long ban minimum for that shit


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 16, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> No one's talking about B.o.B?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PTDv_szmL0[/YOUTUBE]



Surprisingly Decent


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 16, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Surprisingly Decent



He's cosigned by Lupe, Em, and T.I.


 @ the YM hate. They have 3 super popular artists who have all been good at some point in time. Cory Gunz is pretty solid too. The album was coaster status though.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 16, 2010)

BOB hmmm..I'm feeling this but im skeptical


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 16, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> BOB hmmm..I'm feeling this but im skeptical



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17yUiYyu9sQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fxqbZ6GOIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2010)

Bobby Ray is dope.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 16, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> No one's talking about B.o.B?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PTDv_szmL0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTnxetph9FA[/YOUTUBE]


Because I dislike him greatly. Only song of his I have is "Change Gone Come" Thankfully his verse is at the end


mystictrunks said:


> He's cosigned by Lupe, Em, and T.I.
> 
> 
> @ the YM hate. They have 3 super popular artists who have all been good at some point in time. Cory Gunz is pretty solid too. The album was coaster status though.


But Em also boosted 50, T.I. the P$C, so that means jack shit to me

Also,  at you saying that anybody in Young Money has or ever will be good, specially Wayne who has switched his style up no less than 3 times and _still_ managed to suck ass before and after every change.

@Cezec: I sent a homeboy of mine whose an aspiring rapper and hip hop head that DL and stream link. So Im spreading it like herpes mate


----------



## Illuminatos (Mar 16, 2010)

That victory joint by Nas is nice.


----------



## Tash (Mar 16, 2010)

Yea Young Money is pretty annoying.

But I don't really care for any of the emcees that make up YM so I guess my apathy towards them was a forgone conclusion anyways.

And as a semi fan of B.O.B. I gotta say that single bounced right off me.

Could do without the sappy RnB hook.

Negative Nancy.


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Mar 16, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> I think anyone who posts a Young Money video in here should be banned.  Get that crap music out of here.  It's mad disrespectful, and I'm not trying to be dumb'ed down by the main stream bull ish.



no im not gonna gtfo.... any ways  [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqy0eH1lIZ4[/YOUTUBE] one of my favs


----------



## Yosha (Mar 16, 2010)

girl I gotta watch my back....cuz Im not just anybody.

and chaos ghost, 50 was good when he didn't just sing his fucking raps.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 16, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> girl I gotta watch my back....cuz Im not just anybody.
> 
> and chaos ghost, 50 was good when he didn't just sing his fucking raps.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]MuysVCJ7Ito[/YOUTUBE]

He wasn't bad at the time.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Psr1v4lRsk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yuwYhALnck[/YOUTUBE]

Styles P and Jada.  Street Music


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 17, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Psr1v4lRsk[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yuwYhALnck[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Styles P and Jada.  Street Music



I always felt bad for that other niggga in the Lox, people barely remember that guy


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 17, 2010)

Sheek Louche hahaha. yea man he gets no burn


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2010)

One of the greatest hip-hop producers past away on February. FML.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 18, 2010)

RIP Nujabes


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2010)

That hit me like a ton of bricks.  During the earthquake.


----------



## Deweze (Mar 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUv6twdvoCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Danchou (Mar 19, 2010)

I just found out today. RIP.

His work on Samurai Champloo was nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Deweze (Mar 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo3oFYlfCSI[/YOUTUBE]

Shit's amazing...should be in the OP or even this section's front page


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2010)

Danchou said:


> I just found out today. RIP.
> 
> His work on Samurai Champloo was nothing short of amazing.



His other albums are even better, which is saying a great deal.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 19, 2010)

Tash said:


> And as a semi fan of B.O.B. I gotta say that single bounced right off me.
> 
> Could do without the sappy RnB hook.



For me that was the only redeeming point of the song.  It started as a enjoyable catchy tune, and then B.o.B kicked in with his obnoxious rapping.




I like Young Money's singles.  I particularly like Drake, he may not be top lyrical contender but he more than makes up for it in swagger.  I also hold the belief that Drake was the one who owned forever not Eminem.  Drake rode that beat, Eminem went overtop and couldn't compliment the beat.


----------



## ez (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Deweze (Mar 19, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> I like Young Money's singles.  I particularly like Drake, he may not be top lyrical contender but he more than makes up for it in swagger.  I also hold the belief that Drake was the one who owned forever not Eminem.  Drake rode that beat, Eminem went overtop and couldn't compliment the beat.



Eminem killed it, brought it back, killed it again

?


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Mar 19, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> I like Young Money's singles.  I particularly like Drake, he may not be top lyrical contender but he more than makes up for it in swagger.  I also hold the belief that* Drake was the one who owned forever not Eminem.*  Drake rode that beat, Eminem went overtop and couldn't compliment the beat.



Congratulations on being grouped with 14 year old girls in terms of musical taste.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 20, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Eminem killed it, brought it back, killed it again
> 
> ?



Drake's verse had twice the effect and only saying half as much.



G.O.A.T. said:


> Congratulations on being grouped with 14 year old girls in terms of musical taste.



14 year old girls have better musical taste than dickriding hiphop snobs.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 20, 2010)

Drake's verse was just talking about himself, nothing special.

Eminem dropped lyrical bombs in every line that are too complex for the average listener.


----------



## Hancock (Mar 20, 2010)

Drake killed everyone on the original version of Forever (the one on Dedication 3, i think), even himself and Eminem in the new, mainstream version. Eminem has powerful metaphors in all his lines but there not cohesive at all and make very little sense together his flow in the song overshadows that fact.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 20, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Congratulations on being grouped with 14 year old girls in terms of musical taste.



14 year old girls love(d) Eminem too.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2010)

I need more instrumental stuff like Nujabes.

While I do enjoy some of the guest MCs(Substantial, Shing02) , I find most distracting, and some downright annoying (whoever the fuck is on Lady Brown).  Anything I should look out for?  

What I do enjoy is the Piano/Guitar/Occasional String combo.


----------



## delirium (Mar 20, 2010)

> (whoever the fuck is on Lady Brown)



SMH, oh Doc.

But I'll forgive you and pass something along to you.


----------



## Tash (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I need more instrumental stuff like Nujabes.
> 
> While I do enjoy some of the guest MCs(Substantial, Shing02) , I find most distracting, and some downright annoying (whoever the fuck is on Lady Brown).  Anything I should look out for?
> 
> What I do enjoy is the Piano/Guitar/Occasional String combo.



Get everything Fat Jon has ever produced.

And instrumental versions of his stuff with Five Deez.


----------



## ez (Mar 20, 2010)

> whoever the fuck is on Lady Brown)



how the fuck? 

anyway, look into these:

uyama hiroto, nomak, Dj Okawari, Shingo Suzuki

not necessarily on nujabes level, but they're pretty damn good.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh, I don't mean I dislike his style, I just prefer Nujabes as instrumental, for the most part.

oh you guys 

Still, will check out; much appreciated Del and ezx.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 20, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Drake's verse was just talking about himself, nothing special.
> 
> Eminem dropped lyrical bombs in every line that are too complex for the average listener.



Can't he talk about himself?  It's not like Em, Kanye, or Wayne had anything to say that was of more substance.

Em isn't complex, witty definitely;complex no.



Hancock said:


> Drake killed everyone on the original version of Forever (the one on Dedication 3, i think), even himself and Eminem in the new, mainstream version. *Eminem has powerful metaphors in all his lines but there not cohesive at all and make very little sense together his flow in the song overshadows that fact.*



Thank you!


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2010)

Drake was close to Em but Em had the flow, delivery, and the emotion that EMINEM himself lacked for far to long. He went hard on it and killed that shit. But drake def held his own. Hell I even like Kanye's verse. Wayne's is a piece of shit, god I hate him so much. His voice is so fucking terrible.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 20, 2010)

Heres a sample of one of Drake's new songs. I think its gonna be on thank me later, not sure...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXFdnk7eMR0[/YOUTUBE]

So, wat yall think about it? You fucking with it, or is it trash? I fucks with it, personally.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I need more instrumental stuff like Nujabes.
> 
> While I do enjoy some of the guest MCs(Substantial, Shing02) , I find most distracting, and some downright annoying (whoever the fuck is on Lady Brown).  Anything I should look out for?
> 
> *What I do enjoy is the Piano/Guitar/Occasional String combo.*



K-Murdock: Piano-Rama Mood Muzik 2


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2010)

Guess who?


----------



## kayos (Mar 21, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I need more instrumental stuff like Nujabes.


In addition to the guys already mentioned, peep Kondor and Blazo

there are more, but I cant remember off the top of my head.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Mar 21, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> 14 year old girls have better musical taste than dickriding hiphop snobs.



I'm not even a snob. It's just common knowledge that Em will always kill Drake.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 21, 2010)

Im messing with that drake track.  He needs production like this on all da tracks


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 21, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Drake was close to Em but Em had the flow, delivery, and the emotion that EMINEM himself lacked for far to long. He went hard on it and killed that shit. But drake def held his own. Hell I even like Kanye's verse. Wayne's is a piece of shit, god I hate him so much. His voice is so fucking terrible.



Em came with a crazy ass flow but it was out of place.  It's like showing up for a basketball game with football gear.

Drake rode the beat and was on point setting the tone for the rest of the song, something that fell off short with Kanye, Wayne, and Em.



G.O.A.T. said:


> I'm not even a snob. It's just common knowledge that Em will always kill Drake.



I stand corrected, the proper term is dick riding.


----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Mar 22, 2010)

Jay Electronica>>>>>



Can't wait to go and see him at Paid Dues Festival next month.


----------



## Tash (Mar 22, 2010)

Em rode the beat fine, his verse just sticks out because he delivered it with more passion and fast paced energy than the other emcees on that track.

Not riding the beat would be him performing a verse like that on a beat like this or something.

Also I find myself slightly interested in hearing Drake's debut now that I hear K-Os has a guest spot on it.

Hopefully he produced that track too.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 22, 2010)

dilla is still so beast though


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 22, 2010)

New GemStones!!! My god this shit goes hard.



Guess who?


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm feeling the new GemStones track. What happened to _Troubles of the World_?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 22, 2010)

I've been reading "How to Rap: The Art and Science of the Hip-Hop MC" and I have to say it's a great book. Here's a bit about it


> How to Rap: The Art & Science of the Hip-Hop MC is a book on rapping and hip-hop music by Paul Edwards – it is compiled from interviews with 104 notable rappers who provide insights into how they write and perform their lyrics. It was published by Chicago Review Press in December, 2009 with a foreword by Kool G Rap. Publishers Weekly states that it “goes into everything from why rappers freestyle to the challenges of collaboration in hip-hop”, and Library Journal says, “instruction ranges over selecting topics and form, editing, rhyming techniques, putting words to music, collaborating, vocal techniques, studio tips, and performance”.


It's worth checking out if you want a good read. 

Here's a list of the rappers they interviewed

*Spoiler*: __ 





> * 2Mex of The Visionaries
> * 40 Cal of Dipset
> * Aesop Rock
> * Akil The MC of Jurassic 5
> ...


----------



## cezec (Mar 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IAYhDui930&feature=related#watch-main-area[/YOUTUBE]

But to add to the conversation...I personaly dont think Drake "sucks"...but to say his verse was better then eminem's...(kys) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



kill your self 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I'm feeling the new GemStones track. What happened to _Troubles of the World_?



He's doing gospel or some shit now, so he refuses to let his secular music be released.  Sucks too, Gemini went hard.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I've been reading "How to Rap: The Art and Science of the Hip-Hop MC" and I have to say it's a great book. Here's a bit about it
> It's worth checking out if you want a good read.
> 
> Here's a list of the rappers they interviewed



I read that when it came out in December.


----------



## Tash (Mar 22, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I've been reading "How to Rap: The Art and Science of the Hip-Hop MC" and I have to say it's a great book. Here's a bit about it
> It's worth checking out if you want a good read.
> 
> Here's a list of the rappers they interviewed



Is there a place where I can download this or do I have to buy it?


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 22, 2010)

Shit! They got RA and One Be Lo in that book!? Lyrical beasts.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 23, 2010)

Mider T said:


> He's doing gospel or some shit now, so he refuses to let his secular music be released.  Sucks too, Gemini went hard.



Actually Trouble of The World is still on the way. This is for you.

Someday ~ Nickelback

Basic gist of it.
Street album dropping sometime this month.
He's not a gospel artist, no shots, he just doesn't want to box himself in.
Troubles of The World is still coming, he just had to get himself straight first.


----------



## NastyNas (Mar 23, 2010)

Damn I love One Be Lo dude is sick how he flow and spit some cold ass shit at the shit time and this song is hard as fuk


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 23, 2010)

ok rap fan, question

RBL Possie or N.W.A 

RBL Possie

N.W.A

who is the better rap group. I love both but i can't choose.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 23, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I read that when it came out in December.


What did you think of it? 


Tash said:


> Is there a place where I can download this or do I have to buy it?


I'm sure you can get it online somewhere but I bought mine for pretty cheap on Amazon. Should be even cheaper now. It's a good investment I'd say. 


typhoon72 said:


> Shit! They got RA and One Be Lo in that book!? Lyrical beasts.


Yeah they are. It's pretty interesting on what all is said in this book.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2010)

Ironically, I wouldn't recommend it for beginners.  You need to know your style and find which MCs you can most relate too before reading, otherwise you'll just be reading for interest.  Such a lineup in the book gives ALOT of conflicting advice for those trying to innovate.  Unless you're an extremely talented rapper that has multiple styles which if you were I'd doubt you'd need this book.

It was interesting though, I liked it.


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 24, 2010)

Scum said:


> how the fuck?
> 
> anyway, look into these:
> 
> ...



Add Mabanua to that list 

Also- I gotta rep my city- check out some dope new hip hop from Singapore..

Lion city stand up!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 24, 2010)

new aotp album got leaked!! the unholy terror. i liked all the songs but the best three imo would be: agony fire, burn em in, and spaz out


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 24, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> ok rap fan, question
> 
> RBL Possie or N.W.A
> 
> ...



N.W.A.
Better production, better rapping, better individual members, and more influential.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Mar 24, 2010)

Green Lantern said:


> Add Mabanua to that list
> 
> Also- I gotta rep my city- check out some dope new hip hop from Singapore..
> 
> Lion city stand up!


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Mar 24, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> ok rap fan, question
> 
> RBL Possie or N.W.A
> 
> ...



I'd never even heard RBL but I liked the beat alot and the rapping was decent.

I'd still choose NWA but you've given me a group to look into.


I need some good new albums or artists from the past year or so.  The last great release I heard was Blakroc and Mr. Lif's new album(though I havnt listened to it too much).  

Suggestions?


----------



## cezec (Mar 24, 2010)

Just to show you guys that i like other artist besides Paris Jones lol


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 24, 2010)

The Faint Smile said:


> I'd never even heard RBL but I liked the beat alot and the rapping was decent.
> 
> I'd still choose NWA but you've given me a group to look into.
> 
> ...



RBL was refered to at "bay sulge" they are rap groups from the San franscio bay area. The beats are mostly like in that song I linked.

@cezec: around the same time. I like to think of RBL as a more hardcore style of rap?the beats reflect the rock style of the time. More 80's/90's hard rock beats.


----------



## cezec (Mar 24, 2010)

Asher Roth mixtape just dropped?????? Where is a download!?


----------



## cezec (Mar 24, 2010)

nvm got it....Guess who?


----------



## Danchou (Mar 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]tDYBX5VLj_E[/YOUTUBE]

I'd like to hear more songs like this. With the same sort of crazy, brooding beat.


----------



## ez (Mar 25, 2010)

^


----------



## Danchou (Mar 25, 2010)

Not bad. Which reminds me.

[YOUTUBE]Y4wGc3WIoss[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]T7rL_j-Swt0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NWnNup3fY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 25, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I'm feeling the new GemStones track. What happened to _Troubles of the World_?



It'll def be dope whenever he decides to drop it. Both of hs mixatpes are str8 fire!


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2010)

I just got Odd Nosdam's Level Live Wires.

Holy fuck.

Anything else I should check out?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## narutorulez (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey guys's have you ever heard the underground rapper Diabolic? he has done some songs with Immortal Technique and will release his debut album april 6th. here's a link to his mixtape called "The Foul Play" I think he is a great rapper and would love to hear what you guys think of him, spread the word!


Bleach


----------



## Deweze (Mar 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKkds1R78qU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdvtj4Pb0_g[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3jIgGxGEa4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuwkCbbiX4g[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COssPn_uASw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nYMjZjto20[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRR7cFYHolE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFy18-e9u1M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 27, 2010)

ParkingLot_PIMP said:


> I think you should keep us updated on his upcoming mixtape.



Most definitely will 

The band he's with is also producing an EP due soon..

Lion city stand up!

(Just for kicks I'm reposting the vid )
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySUUPPdVBzQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2010)

Is it just me, or do those erratic beats at the beginning of Stem/Long Stem from Endtroducing sound like they were borrowed from a black or death metal band?  I swear there are blast beat mimicries in there.

Either way, fucking superb.


----------



## cezec (Mar 27, 2010)

did anyone else here Asther Roth's mixtape....no hooks at all lol. it was pretty str8 though....nice chill music for the most part.


----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Mar 27, 2010)

cezec said:


> did anyone else here Asther Roth's mixtape....no hooks at all lol. it was pretty str8 though....nice chill music for the most part.



the one he did with DJ cannon? cause thats the only one i know of.


----------



## D1am0nds (Mar 27, 2010)

What Rap Is? Nas-Illmatic

Lyrically Inclined 

Preview:
[YOUTUBE]otpt_tCoQUY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]UKjj4hk0pV4[/YOUTUBE]

*Walks out*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 27, 2010)

cezec said:


> did anyone else here Asther Roth's mixtape....no hooks at all lol. it was pretty str8 though....nice chill music for the most part.



I couldnt find a DL that worked


----------



## abstract (Mar 28, 2010)

hi guys**


----------



## Deweze (Mar 28, 2010)

lol Diamonds, that's obvious knowledge by now


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Mar 28, 2010)

Koolaidbtnh said:


> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMM!!!!!
> 
> I just downloaded Grieves album, Irreversible and there are some great tracks on this record.
> 
> ...



Care to sure the album?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 28, 2010)

abstract said:


> hi guys**



watz up!

any of u guys follow Termanology?


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone heard of K-Rino?

Dont sleep on this just cause a regular didnt post it

[YOUTUBE]DGfvDQ-nB-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 29, 2010)

I haven't heard K-Rino in ages. I had quite a lot of his discography on my old hard-drive.


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 30, 2010)

cezec said:


> did anyone else here Asther Roth's mixtape....no hooks at all lol. it was pretty str8 though....nice chill music for the most part.



I thought it was okay, not really a fan of asher roth actually.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## G.O.A.T. (Mar 30, 2010)

What would be One Be Lo's best album?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 30, 2010)

Including Binary Star; it's _Masters of the Universe_. Solo stuff, _SONOGRAM_ was good.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 31, 2010)

i'm listening to Big Boi fricken rap on B.O.B Nothing but You.....its just funny considering how much folks say BOB sounds a bit like 3000.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 31, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> i'm listening to Big Boi fricken rap on B.O.B Nothing but You.....its just funny considering how much folks say BOB sounds a bit like 3000.



At first I didn't see it.  But after listening to nothing on you again, I can see a slight resemblance.  

I do enjoy the Kevin Lester song.  Can't find jack information on the guy though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Mar 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMhCrsBp36E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Mar 31, 2010)

Didn't bother going through the 16,000 posts.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1jCkXck_lU[/YOUTUBE]

The King of "intelligent" hip-hop.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 31, 2010)

I disagree. Canibus may have mad lyrics, but dude has no mic presence.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 1, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> I do enjoy the Kevin Lester song.  Can't find jack information on the guy though.



New up and coming independent artist, what more can I say 

I wouldn't have heard of the dude except for the fact that my god brother is being tutored by the drummer of Sixx, which is the band that Kevin fronts, and so I went to their NYE gig in 2008 and it was insane! Fast forward to today and Sixx is finally recording an EP and Kevin just released this music video, with the mixtape on the way.

He's got a  which you can follow, but not too much else

Gotta love the independent scene


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> I disagree. Canibus may have mad lyrics, but dude has no mic presence.



Agreed, tried getting into him but couldn't, he's boring.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 1, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> I disagree. Canibus may have mad lyrics, but dude has no mic presence.





crazymtf said:


> Agreed, tried getting into him but couldn't, he's boring.


Boring.. no mic presence? Bollocks. One of the GOATs, no question about that.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 1, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> I disagree. Canibus may have mad lyrics, but dude has no mic presence.



He has mic presence but he always sounds angry.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bjsn9ifTwMg[/YOUTUBE]

Its so annoying that they keep pushing it back but it seems it will be worth the wait.


----------



## narutorulez (Apr 2, 2010)

I have found a pretty good remix of GZA fr RZA - Third world, I think this one is better than the original! What do you guys think? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ozWK5SrqVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 2, 2010)

Apparently, Jay-Z is going to feature on the first single for Detox. That said, I think we will see BP4 before Detox.


----------



## kayos (Apr 2, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> I disagree. Canibus may have mad lyrics, but dude has no mic presence.



canibus has no mic presence? i vehemently disagree with this statement.
the only criticism I have of Canibus is that he cant write hooks. at all.

saying he has no mic presence is like saying jay-z is a shit businessman and dre doesnt know about making beats.

speaking of jay-z and dre...


Undercovermc said:


> Apparently, Jay-Z is going to feature on the first single for Detox. That said, I think we will see BP4 before Detox.


lol, we'll see BP10 before Detox at this rate.

know the worst thing? no matter how good detox is, its going to disappoint because we've waited soooo fucking long for it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 2, 2010)

They're both washed up now anyway. 



narutorulez said:


> I have found a pretty good remix of GZA fr RZA - Third world, I think this one is better than the original! What do you guys think?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ozWK5SrqVE[/YOUTUBE]


Original was better imo.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_71X0yamsY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Yall Ever hear of yelawolf.  his flow reminds me of big boi from outkast


----------



## Kittan (Apr 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]DzASm9PctAQ[/YOUTUBE]
The video seems different from OutKast's old stuff

but then again this is just big boi


----------



## Enigma (Apr 3, 2010)

Has Tech N9ne been discussed yet? Can't be bothered looking through all the pages.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 3, 2010)

New supergroup: the All City Chess Club
Lupe Fiasco, J.Cole, B.O.B., Asher Roth, Wale, Charles Hamilton, The Cool Kids, Diggy, and Blu





It could be great.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 3, 2010)

^I am a fan of Blu, it can be tight.  All City Chess Club, lol wow.




Green Lantern said:


> New up and coming independent artist, what more can I say
> 
> I wouldn't have heard of the dude except for the fact that my god brother is being tutored by the drummer of Sixx, which is the band that Kevin fronts, and so I went to their NYE gig in 2008 and it was insane! Fast forward to today and Sixx is finally recording an EP and Kevin just released this music video, with the mixtape on the way.
> 
> ...



I don't follow indie scene too tightly, there's just too much going on, it's insane sometimes.  It's great to see hip hop seep into so many cultures and lifestyles.



~*Enigma*~ said:


> Has Tech N9ne been discussed yet? Can't be bothered looking through all the pages.



Yeah probably.  I mostly heard tech n9ne's radio hits, I like them.  Just not enough to listen to the rest of his album.


----------



## Tash (Apr 3, 2010)

Too many cooks in the kitchen.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2010)

^I love it when I hear stuff like this, because I can always win the argument with one word.  Soulquarians.



mystictrunks said:


> New supergroup: the All City Chess Club
> Lupe Fiasco, J.Cole, B.O.B., Asher Roth, Wale, Charles Hamilton, The Cool Kids, Diggy, and Blu
> 
> 
> ...



*Jizzes*
For someone who doesn't care for Lupe, you're checking his twitter?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 3, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Yeah probably.  I mostly heard tech n9ne's radio hits, I like them.  Just not enough to listen to the rest of his album.



You should listen to all of them. Tech N9ne goes hard.


----------



## Tash (Apr 3, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^I love it when I hear stuff like this, because I can always win the argument with one word.  Soulquarians.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2010)

There's less members, I needed to use a huge supergroup.


----------



## Tash (Apr 4, 2010)

The above albums as evidence in addition to the Soulquarians being composed of a ridiculously high pedigree that nobody in this new super-group can really compare with anyway.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2010)

^I disagree, but that's your opinion.
Especially with the Dungeon Family one, same situation with artists of varying talent.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 4, 2010)

Forget Big Sean. They need to add Janelle Monae in there. Gotta have the token female in there.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 4, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^I love it when I hear stuff like this, because I can always win the argument with one word.  Soulquarians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think he's the greatest rapper of the 21st century not that he's wack or anything.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 4, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> New supergroup: the All City Chess Club



Ok



> B.O.B.,The Cool Kids, Diggy, and Blu


Meh, Don't really know or care about them.



> Charles Hamilton


He's ok sometimes, depends on the track.



> Lupe Fiasco, J.Cole, Asher Roth, Wale





> *
> Lupe Fiasco, J.Cole, Asher Roth, Wale*





> *Lupe Fiasco, J.Cole, Asher Roth, Wale
> *



Love me some Lupe and Wale ho. J. Cole is closely becoming my number three


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2010)

...you don't care about Blu?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2010)

Took the words out of my mouth.

What?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 4, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> ...you don't care about Blu?





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Took the words out of my mouth.
> 
> What?



I know not this man, though he's been suggested to me.

Give me something to form a proper opinion


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 4, 2010)

what was that shit...um. I thinkk "Under Heaven" Blu and Exile mixtape. Blu is prolly my fave from that freshman group. you missed some good shit if u missed Blu.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 4, 2010)

how the fuck did Charles Hamilton get in a group with Lupe in it?


----------



## Tash (Apr 4, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> some super groups have worked.



Well yea, of course.

It's a big world of music somebody would make it work eventually.

From my experience though in most cases the products of supergroups (between emcees) are usually disappointing, and below the bar of quality in comparison to the individual artist's other works.

Only REALLY good ones where I can say it was worth it that they became a supergroup are Black Star, and Murs & Slug. And even in the case of the Felt series it took them a while to get it right. The two of them have even gone on the record and said that there was a lot of fighting going on in the production of Felt 1&2.

And the Soulquarians.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I know not this man, though he's been suggested to me.
> 
> Give me something to form a proper opinion



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjTyrfmO_Mw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ronin0510 (Apr 4, 2010)

But But, Blu's my BOY!!!


----------



## little nin (Apr 4, 2010)

Blu you're my boy! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20Ju0OXTGjc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

melow


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 4, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> how the fuck did Charles Hamilton get in a group with Lupe in it?



The same way the other flopped rappers did?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 4, 2010)

I doubt this supergroup will work. The only ones I see being successful in it are Lupe and J. Cole for sure. Never heard of Blu but I hear he's good. Diggy also possibly since he's young and he has time to grow and evolve so not right now for him, he has some years to go. The rest I don't think will make it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 4, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> New supergroup: the All City Chess Club
> *Lupe Fiasco, J.Cole*, B.O.B., Asher Roth, Wale, Charles Hamilton, The Cool Kids, Diggy, and *Blu*
> 
> 
> ...





Tash said:


> Too many cooks in the kitchen.



What he said. 

Diggy, really? Bold should trio.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 4, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjTyrfmO_Mw[/YOUTUBE]



Good choice, that's the song that got me into Blu.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Never heard of Blu but I hear he's good.



Blu is a new comer cult favorite, Joe Budden is a fan of Blu.  Hands down my favorite rapper in the group, probably one of the strongest entry in that list.  I personally believe he's the best one of the group.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 4, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Good choice, that's the song that got me into Blu.
> 
> Blu is a new comer cult favorite, Joe Budden is a fan of Blu.  Hands down my favorite rapper in the group, probably one of the strongest entry in that list.  I personally believe he's the best one of the group.


I've heard this beat before, no wonder it sounds familiar

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvL8NO6M1T4[/YOUTUBE]He sounds pretty good. I'll listen to more of him.


----------



## ez (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2010)

Blu definitely exceeds Wale, IMO. Then again, I don't feel Wale's vibe for some reason, so heh.

I'mma PM you an album by him and Exile.


His adventure as a producer is pretty tight as well.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 4, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Blu definitely exceeds Wale, IMO. *Then again, I don't feel Wale's vibe for some reason*, so heh.
> 
> I'mma PM you an album by him and Exile.
> 
> ...



I seem to hear this alot from smart hip hop fans, but i just dont get it. I fuckin love the guy. *Shrugs* But idk, his flow doesnt have that same......feel as some of the others in that group so that might be why.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 4, 2010)

I like Wale, but he's got nothing on Blu. You should definitely listen to Below the Heavens.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2010)

Just PMed him that album, Paul.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 4, 2010)

I'd like the album too if I could be PMed it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 4, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Just PMed him that album, Paul.


Yeah, I saw that, I just wanted to emphasise that he should listen to it. 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'd like the album too if I could be PMed it.



Done.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc9n58J2lo8[/YOUTUBE]

Love me some jazz-hop.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2010)

I need another ArtOfficial album.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 4, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Yeah, I saw that, I just wanted to emphasise that he should listen to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Done.



And listening I am doing. I'm enjoying this alot


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2010)

Check yer inbox.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Apr 4, 2010)

Blu>J. Cole>Cool Kids>B.o.B>Wale>Lupe Fiasco>Asher Rother>Charles Hamilton>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Diggy.

I don't like Lupe that much. Sure, lyrically he would be higher up, but he can't make as good a song as some of the others.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Fuse (Apr 4, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Blu>J. Cole>Cool Kids>B.o.B>Wale>Lupe Fiasco>Asher Rother>Charles Hamilton>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Diggy.
> 
> I don't like Lupe that much. Sure, lyrically he would be higher up, but he can't make as good a song as some of the others.



let me fix  that for you

lupe > j. cole > wale > b.o.b > charles hamilton > asher roth > diggy

I don't know Blu or Cool Kids really.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 4, 2010)

With that kid from the Cool Kids, Blu and Charles Hamilton on production they should at least have some good beats.

B.O.B, Asher, and Lupe can make songs most people enjoy on some level.

Wale and J.Cole can go in on a track most of the time.

Diggy has money and is sorta famous.


I could see it working, kinda.


----------



## Fuse (Apr 4, 2010)

Question: Where do you guys find your most underground music?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 4, 2010)

Spaghetti said:


> let me fix  that for you
> 
> lupe > j. cole > wale > b.o.b > charles hamilton > asher roth > diggy
> 
> I don't know Blu or Cool Kids really.



You mean

Lupe > Wale > J.Cole > Blu > Asher > Hamilton > B.o.B > Cool Kids > Diggy


----------



## Fuse (Apr 4, 2010)

B.o.B should be higher.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2010)

Spaghetti said:


> Question: Where do you guys find your most underground music?



Blogs, personal recommendations. 

Just listen around the MD; check some of the name drops; you  might find something you like.


----------



## Fuse (Apr 4, 2010)

You have any recommendations?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 4, 2010)

Louis Logic


----------



## Fuse (Apr 4, 2010)

Just got done listening to The Ugly Truth. Excuse me while I listen to all of his songs. 

BTW, what do you guys think of Crooked I?


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 4, 2010)

Crooked I is a good rapper, but I think he was better pre-Slaughterhouse. He needs to hurry up and release a solo album.


----------



## Fuse (Apr 4, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Crooked I is a good rapper, but I think he was better pre-Slaughterhouse. He needs to hurry up and release a solo album.



I've mostly heard his Hip-Hop Weekly thing he did for that year and his freestyle on the Wake Up Show.

I've tried listening to some of his songs and I'm just not really feelin' them. 

His new song is all right with Royce, though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 4, 2010)

Blu's pretty good. Where can I hear other tracks by him? 

Is it me or does he sound similar to J. Cole? I don't know it's just something about their voices


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 4, 2010)

^
Kind of, but they are distinguishable.  I think it's just that there are so many rappers out that alot of them end up sounding the same if they don't put their personality into it.  Nicki Minaj for example, her random spurts lets us know it's her.




Spaghetti said:


> Question: Where do you guys find your most underground music?



Here.  Not many decent active hip hop sites.



G.O.A.T. said:


> Blu>J. Cole>Cool Kids>B.o.B>Wale>Lupe Fiasco>Asher Rother>Charles Hamilton>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Diggy.
> 
> I don't like Lupe that much. Sure, lyrically he would be higher up, but he can't make as good a song as some of the others.



I don't like Lupe either, but songwise I think he's got a head over the rest.  Only B.O.B and Asher Roth had a single bigger than Lupe's superstar.


----------



## Fuse (Apr 4, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Here.  Not many decent active hip hop sites.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like Lupe either, but songwise I think he's got a head over the rest.  Only B.O.B and Asher Roth had a single bigger than Lupe's superstar.



I know of a couple, but their thing is new songs if you're interested.


----------



## OutlawJohn (Apr 5, 2010)

To everyone hear who enjoys good underground music, I would suggest the rapper *Benefit*, if you haven't already heard of them. One of the best I've ever heard.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 5, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> I don't like Lupe either, but songwise I think he's got a head over the rest.  Only B.O.B and Asher Roth had a single bigger than Lupe's superstar.



Eh, you should know by now that general popularity is a bitch move to use and is not accepted in the MD as an indication of quality.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 5, 2010)

I just got cLOUDDEAD's Ten; should I go for anything else?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nas & Damian “Jr. Gong” Marley Preview "Distant Relatives" Collabo Album [Video]*

    “We knew from the beginning that we wanted to have Afrika as a theme in the music. So that played a part in terms of making a conscious effort to bring that out when we chose the topics of the songs. Otherwise than that, the whole process was real natural. We just let the vibrations carry us.” - Jr. Gong

The much anticipated collabo-effort from pioneering Queensbridge lyricist Nas and the Jamaican reggae musician Jr. Gong was recently introduced to an invitation-only listening session at the Harlem offices of Digiwaxx.

The off-springs of the legendary cultural-icon - Robert Nesta Marley – and  the renowned jazz musician – Olu Dara – both spoke about the influences their fathers have made upon their lives, as well as on their music careers, before a sneak peak at their new album.  The artists also touched on their intentions for uniting their creative forces to produce their opus collage – scheduled for release this May 18th.

[More On This Insightful Album After The Jump] More

Junior Gong, who partially derives his attribute from his father's label – Tuff Gong Records - established

*Link to Full article*
Link removed


its about time.  I need this NOW


----------



## Deweze (Apr 5, 2010)

*Gentlemen*,[highlight] I'm gonna have to ask you all to settle down and listen to this CRACK[/highlight]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bjsn9ifTwMg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Apr 5, 2010)

^ Can't be mad at you for reposting that. 


LayZ said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bjsn9ifTwMg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Its so annoying that they keep pushing it back but it seems it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2010)

Tommorrow is the 11 year anniversary of I am... and in 2 weeks it will be for Illmatic, any news from Nas that doesn't have to do with Damian Marley?

Also, is Guru still in a coma?


----------



## furious styles (Apr 6, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I just got cLOUDDEAD's Ten; should I go for anything else?



first album / compilation (cLOUDDEAD) >>>>>> Ten

not that Ten is bad

if you liek the beats get Plan 9 : Meat your Hypnotist by Odd Nosdam


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm really liking this Blu. 

Where can I get some of his official mixtapes? I'll accept all if I can.


----------



## Xemnas (Apr 6, 2010)

Blu > All of them except Lupe

Oh yeah and here's a gem for you all:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkSpErLAzGk[/YOUTUBE]

Dude is crazy poetic.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 6, 2010)

You also can't have to many varying styles.  Some of these dudes never rapped on a east coast style beat in their life.  Or the type of beats Blu, Lupe use.  Thats why these super groups never work, because they don' mesh well.


----------



## Fuse (Apr 6, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> You also can't have to many varying styles.  Some of these dudes never rapped on a east coast style beat in their life.  Or the type of beats Blu, Lupe use.  Thats why these super groups never work, because they don' mesh well.



I would think it as a pro rather than a con to have various types of artists. They're different in the way they rap but they're no so different it's impossible to compare.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2010)

Blu doesn't sound anything like J. Cole in my opinion, Blu seems to....rush it while J.Cole has a really good flow.

Can anybody recommend me some good Wesley Willis?


----------



## Deweze (Apr 6, 2010)

AizenPwns said:


> Blu > All of them except Lupe
> 
> Oh yeah and here's a gem for you all:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkSpErLAzGk[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Man stop trolling, does this look like the library


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuse said:


> I would think it as a pro rather than a con to have various types of artists. They're different in the way they rap but they're no so different it's impossible to compare.



I think pretty much everyone in here is positive this group will flop.  I don't think you can name one successful rap group in the last 10 years.


----------



## Fuse (Apr 6, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> I think pretty much everyone in here is positive this group will flop.  I don't think you can name one successful rap group in the last 10 years.



Are we talking about commercial sales and labels or?...


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 6, 2010)

Blu's best song IMO


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuse said:


> Are we talking about commercial sales and labels or?...



Well how else will we rank the true success of a group if it isn't by the how well their music sells.  Granted not all good music sells.  But when you gather a group of high profile celebrities, you'd expect greatness right?  I am one to judge by the music, not by the name.  Looking at this group prospectively, I just don't see it working.


----------



## Fuse (Apr 6, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Well how else will we rank the true success of a group if it isn't by the how well their music sells.  Granted not all good music sells.  But when you gather a group of high profile celebrities, you'd expect greatness right?  I am one to judge by the music, not by the name.  Looking at this group prospectively, I just don't see it working.



I didn't know they were a group. I thought they were just the best new rappers.
Also, some of the best rappers have never gone big and some of the worst rappers have. 

But if you want to go by sales, Young Money is/going to takeover.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 6, 2010)

Sales Young Money will take over. Thats correct

quality of their music outside drake.

Trash.


----------



## Fuse (Apr 6, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Sales Young Money will take over. Thats correct
> 
> quality of their music outside drake.
> 
> Trash.



Agreed, they are terrible lyrically for the most part, but Tyga > Drake. 

Drake is rapping about the same old shit over and over again. It's tiring. I use to like him more, but he's getting stale. I'm reserving final judgment till he gets his album out, though.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2010)

Drake's voice is a bit annoying, kinda like Blu, but more of an impish feel.  Nicki Minaj just might be the one to save Young Money though.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 6, 2010)

I can't stand nicki's voice.. But she look good


----------



## Fuse (Apr 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Drake's voice is a bit annoying, kinda like Blu, but more of an impish feel.  Nicki Minaj just might be the one to save Young Money though.



Uh, no. New Nicki is terrible and tries too hard to sound like an uppity little Barbie doll.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 6, 2010)

yea xactly.  cant stand her voice mad annoying.


----------



## Fuse (Apr 6, 2010)

Have you heard some of her older stuff, though? She goes kinda hard sometimes, no lie.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 6, 2010)

I heard that one joint where she is rapping like biggie.  Thats whas good.


----------



## Fuse (Apr 6, 2010)

This is all right, too. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD9P9EvFcew&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

There's more, but I can't really remember.

What's the song you're talking about btw?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2010)

That...was rather bad.


----------



## Fuse (Apr 6, 2010)

It's a girl


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> I can't stand nicki's voice.. But she look good



Is it the pitch or the BK accent?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuse said:


> It's a girl



Jean Grae.


----------



## Fuse (Apr 6, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Jean Grae.



Song recommendations?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuck Young Money


----------



## Fraust (Apr 6, 2010)

Just started listening to Cudi's Man on the Moon... 

Besides the obvious lyrical devotion to getting high in just about every song, I'm addicted to this calming flow. It just puts me in a good mood.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuse said:


> This is all right, too.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD9P9EvFcew&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Wait, how does this sound like Biggie?


----------



## Fuse (Apr 6, 2010)

I guess you missed the part where I ask him at the end of that post what song is he talking about.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 6, 2010)

Nah not this song.

Nikki flowing hard on this...IF she flowed like this all da time id be a fan..
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jppavlnlsdQ[/YOUTUBE]

Biggies Original warning .  
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0DUFjcHGO8[/YOUTUBE]

Young Money is trash.  But big ups to nikki on that biggie warning track.  She should stick to this flow style..

Edit. Listening to this man..She don't even sound nearly the same anymore..Mad annoying


----------



## Fuse (Apr 6, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Nah not this song.
> 
> Nikki flowing hard on this...IF she flowed like this all da time id be a fan..
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jppavlnlsdQ[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Oh, I've heard that song before. It is coo.

I think a lot of the people on Young Money have had certain songs that if they flowed like that they'd be good or I'd be a real fan.

Nicki, Drake, Tyga, Wayne, T-Streets, maybe others but those are the only ones I can think of.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 6, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Nah not this song.
> 
> Nikki flowing hard on this...IF she flowed like this all da time id be a fan..
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jppavlnlsdQ[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



I laughed when I seen Cory Gunz joined Young Money


----------



## Tash (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuse said:


> It's a girl



That doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Fuse (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes, it does. Girls aren't as good as guys when it comes to rapping. I give them more leeway.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 6, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Nah not this song.
> 
> Nikki flowing hard on this...IF she flowed like this all da time id be a fan..
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jppavlnlsdQ[/YOUTUBE]
> ...


She did ok but it's like her flow mimiced his too much and I know since it's Biggie you have to do that sometimes because his flow is crazy but still. It's as if she changed some of the words around and ran with it. She did ok but it just didn't seem as good as she could have you know? 

And Young Money, can't stand any of them. Drake's now Lil Wayne Jr., Nikki's downgraded and the rest no one cares about.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 6, 2010)

I think her word play was nice KN.  I think the point was to mimic biggie.  Since his story telling skills were unparalleled.  Regardless it's a decent track, but she raps nothing like this now.  Which pretty much makes this all irrelevant


----------



## Fuse (Apr 6, 2010)

You don't like Tyga? 

It's like no one gives him a chance just because of his affinity with Young Money.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuse said:


> Yes, it does. Girls aren't as good as guys when it comes to rapping. I give them more leeway.


Retarded logic much?


Fuse said:


> You don't like Tyga?
> 
> It's like no one gives him a chance just because of his affinity with Young Money.



Tyga's garbage. I have one song of his on my iPod, and that's "Diamond Life", and thats only because of the beat and the fact tthat  madden has that song pounded into my skull.


----------



## Tash (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuse said:


> Yes, it does. Girls aren't as good as guys when it comes to rapping.



This is a pretty awful generalization.

And completely wrong.

People like Dessa, Lauryn Hill, and MC Lyte are some of the best emcees around period.

Male or Female.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuse said:


> Yes, it does. Girls aren't as good as guys when it comes to rapping. I give them more leeway.



Lady of Rage and Jean Grae solo many rappers in the game right now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuse said:


> You don't like Tyga?
> 
> It's like no one gives him a chance just because of his affinity with Young Money.


Young Money ruins careers. The longer you're in it the worse you become. I'll admit I don't like Lil Wayne but he was far better before Young Money got serious.


----------



## Tash (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Fuse (Apr 6, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Retarded logic much?
> 
> 
> Tyga's garbage. I have one song of his on my iPod, and that's "Diamond Life", and thats only because of the beat and the fact tthat  madden has that song pounded into my skull.



No, it's just a fact. 

How many of his songs have you listened to?



Tash said:


> This is a pretty awful generalization.
> 
> And completely wrong.
> 
> ...



Top what? Give me a number and I guarantee I'll name that many guys better. 



Mider T said:


> Lady of Rage and Jean Grae solo many rappers in the game right now.


Okay, so they can solo a bunch of garbage people. So?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuse said:


> No, it's just a fact.
> 
> How many of his songs have you listened to?



Enough to know that the kid is garbage


----------



## Tash (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuse said:


> No, it's just a fact.
> 
> How many of his songs have you listened to?
> 
> ...



That might have something to do with hip-hop being populated by mostly male musicians.

Name one bad girl rapper and I can name five worse guy rappers.


----------



## Tash (Apr 6, 2010)

Fraust said:


> One person said females were worse, everyone else disagreed. It's not a "notion" it's one opinion.



Good thing this isn't the only instance of someone claiming that girls are naturally worse rappers.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 6, 2010)

No, I tried the video before. I feel like he was in a room or something and like.. climbed out/into a window. I feel like I'd be wasting anyone of your time, though, so I'll just ask around somewhere else.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuse said:


> Nicki, Drake, Tyga, Wayne, T-Streets, maybe others but those are the only ones I can think of.



yea def right about Drake (ex. _Room for Improvement_, _Comeback Season_) and Tyga (ex. _Black Thought _), dope mixtapes.


----------



## Fuse (Apr 6, 2010)

Tash said:


> That might have something to do with hip-hop being populated by mostly male musicians.
> 
> Name one bad girl rapper and I can name five worse guy rappers.



Khia is one that comes to mind.


----------



## Tash (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuse said:


> Khia is one that comes to mind.



Lil Jon
The Ying Yang Twins
Soulja Boy
VIC


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 6, 2010)

Drake has to pull his ass away from Lil Wayne, otherwise he's just going to become a mini version of him if he hasn't become so already

Last thing we need is two Lil Waynes


----------



## Fraust (Apr 6, 2010)

Tash said:


> Lil Jon
> The Ying Yang Twins
> *Soulja Boy*
> VIC



Soulja Boy just about out shits any female rapper of all time. Argument over.


----------



## Fuse (Apr 6, 2010)

Tash said:


> That might have something to do with hip-hop being populated by mostly male musicians.
> 
> Name one bad girl rapper and I can name five worse guy rappers.





Tash said:


> Lil Jon
> The Ying Yang Twins
> Soulja Boy
> VIC



That's 4 - Ying Yang Twins count as one. 

And Lil Jon and Ying Yang Twins are better than her. Lil Jon can get people pumped up and Ying Yang Twins are just better.

As for Drake becoming Lil Wayne I think we'll all know if the transformation is complete or if it stopped in his next album.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 6, 2010)

Stylistically, they aren't better, even though you're right that they can pump you up. But in the end, it's all really mindless banter

People just dick ride them because they are the flavor of the month

Lil Jon can make some dope beats though


----------



## Tash (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuse said:


> That's 4 - Ying Yang Twins count as one.


D-Roc and Kaine are two different people so, no.

Srry.



> And Lil Jon and Ying Yang Twins are better than her. Lil Jon can get people pumped up


This isn't even a real argument.

This just in lil jon can get people pumped up by making dumb party music, while Khia is making.... DUMB PARTY MUSIC???



> and Ying Yang Twins are just better.


nope they're both just about bottom-of-the-barrel awful


----------



## Xemnas (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuse said:


> They can't make a list with just one type of style lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, that's not bad, but like I said, I like Blu's whole poetic style more.

J. Cole has always been just above average to me. Out of the '10 Freshmen I still fuck with Fashawn more.



Deweze said:


> Man stop trolling, does this look like the library



What the hell are you talking about? Me saying Blu > the rest of them, except Lupe?


----------



## Fuse (Apr 6, 2010)

Tash said:


> D-Roc and Kaine are two different people so, no.
> 
> Srry.
> 
> ...



That's like saying I can name 5 different pop artists and saying N'Sync or the Backstreet boys. They count as one. 

Well, isn't delivery and how people can make you feel apart of rapping?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2010)

J. Cole > Fashawn > Blu


----------



## Xemnas (Apr 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> J. Cole > Fashawn > Blu



Lyrically? Hell no.

Blu > Fashawn > Cole


----------



## Tash (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuse said:


> That's like saying I can name 5 different pop artists and saying N'Sync or the Backstreet boys. They count as one.


That's dumb.

N Sync isn't a pop artist.

It's a pop group made up of different pop artist_*s*_.

The Ying Yang twins aren't a rapper.

They're 2 different rapper_*s*_ working together.

That's uh...

Why they call them the Ying Yang Twins

If it's really that hard to understand then just pretend I said MC Hammer too.



> Well, isn't delivery and how people can make you feel apart of rapping?



Yea, and any music can pump you up.

Soulja Boy (who I think everybody would agree to be the worst rapper mentioned) pumps people up.

It's nothing special.


----------



## Fuse (Apr 6, 2010)

Tash said:


> That's dumb.
> 
> N Sync isn't a pop artist.
> 
> ...



I'm not gonna get into that whole top part of the argument. 

MC Hammer is worse than Khia? 

And that's a plus for Soulja Boy and for some who thinks pumping people up is the most important aspect of a rapper could say he's the best. 

And no, not any music or any artist can pump you up. I hope you don't actually believe that.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 6, 2010)

Rap and Hip-Hop at it's very core is all about lyricism and conveying a certain message. Strip away the beats, the music videos, and all the extra hype that gets put up with mainstream music and then you can really try and be able to scrutinize how good an artist is

If trying to pump people up is the artist's intention, good for him. But in the end, it doesn't make him in any way good


----------



## LayZ (Apr 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> J. Cole > Fashawn > Blu





AizenPwns said:


> Lyrically? Hell no.
> 
> Blu > Fashawn > Cole


I think J. Cole's flow is the best thing about him.  I wish he would use a wider range of vocabulary.  But I think he has them on word play.

I always give a listen to Blu's stuff but nothing tops "Below the Heavens" for me.  I think Blu is more introspective and philosophical.

I honestly haven't listen to enough of Fashawn to have an official opinion of him.  I've only listened to "Boy Meets World" maybe twice, but nothing really grabbed me.  I did hear him do a version of Nas' "Life's a Bitch" with Kweli and I liked that.

I think they have different styles and messages, it just depends on what you feel like listening to at the moment.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 6, 2010)

@Tash and Fuse, there's an Unintelligent Hip-Hop thread for that type of discussion.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 6, 2010)

I found my video. :]


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 6, 2010)

wolfman_120 said:


> Rap and Hip-Hop at it's very core is all about lyricism and conveying a certain message. Strip away the beats, the music videos, and all the extra hype that gets put up with mainstream music and then you can really try and be able to scrutinize how good an artist is
> 
> If trying to pump people up is the artist's intention, good for him. But in the end, it doesn't make him in any way good





Hip-Hop is just as much about beats and fun as it is lyricism.


----------



## Tash (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuse said:


> MC Hammer is worse than Khia?


Yup.



> And that's a plus for Soulja Boy and for some who thinks pumping people up is the most important aspect of a rapper could say he's the best.


Too bad the music of any dumb pop rap artist (Like Khia) does the same thing.

Painting it in a positive light doesn't change that.



> And no, not any music or any artist can pump you up. I hope you don't actually believe that.


Yes they can, and yes I do.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2010)

Hip Hop is how well an artist can incorporate lyrics, beats, and all of that so that he can hook the audience into having a good time and wanting more of him or her.  Hence my J. Cole > Fashawn > Blu rating.


----------



## Fuse (Apr 6, 2010)

Tash said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> Too bad the music of any dumb pop rap artist (Like Khia) does the same thing.
> ...



Well, arguing about who the worse is isn't really getting anywhere. I don't really bother listening to them so I can't name a bunch of qualities etc. I'm done with this argument.


Also, J. Cole's stories are his best thing IMO. A lot better than anyone in that group.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 7, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Hip-Hop is just as much about beats and fun as it is lyricism.





Mider T said:


> Hip Hop is how well an artist can incorporate lyrics, beats, and all of that so that he can hook the audience into having a good time and wanting more of him or her.  Hence my J. Cole > Fashawn > Blu rating.



Although beats are part of it to me, personally it has always come second. Of course a good beat helps enhance an artists appeal, I feel like the real strength of an artist comes from when they can carry their weight even when they are rapping to simplistic or non-existent beats

But obviously that's all my opinion, and unfortunately my knowledge of hip-hop is rather narrow. I'd be lying if I didn't say I was posting here so I could expand that knowledge


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 7, 2010)

The beat is imperative to the likeability of a hip-hop song, as a whole, just as it is in any other genre. However, when it comes to judging an emcees _ability_, the focus is on their lyrics, flow and delivery, not their ear for good beats. While there's more focus on lyrics in hip-hop, than there is in most other genres, that doesn't mean the beats aren't important as well. It would be disrespectful to all of the great producers, to say otherwise.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey look it's Totoro


----------



## Xemnas (Apr 7, 2010)

wolfman_120 said:


> Although beats are part of it to me, personally it has always come second. Of course a good beat helps enhance an artists appeal, *I feel like the real strength of an artist comes from when they can carry their weight even when they are rapping to simplistic or non-existent beats*
> 
> But obviously that's all my opinion, and unfortunately my knowledge of hip-hop is rather narrow. I'd be lying if I didn't say I was posting here so I could expand that knowledge



Exactly. 

That's why I like how XXL have all of the Freshmen rap without beats. I like Wiz Khalifa, but with no beat, his verse sounds downright sloppy. Same with Cole on his version:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IKX2-lG2jI[/YOUTUBE]

On a beat, that probably would've sounded excellent, but by itself, it's just...=\


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2010)

^That was an excellent preview.



wolfman_120 said:


> Although beats are part of it to me, personally it has always come second. Of course a good beat helps enhance an artists appeal, I feel like the real strength of an artist comes from when they can carry their weight even when they are rapping to simplistic or non-existent beats
> 
> But obviously that's all my opinion, and unfortunately my knowledge of hip-hop is rather narrow. I'd be lying if I didn't say I was posting here so I could expand that knowledge



I'm not gonna lie, I love RAW freestyles (especially live) more than any song with production no matter how well-done.  But that isn't what gives artists a name, indie or mainstream.  And artists do need to show that they have professional ability to gauge so that they may be considered in that top genre, a variety of talents.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm probably overstating my value on lyricism. I think rap needs the lyricism to make it good, but it needs to go hand in hand with production value. However, although they may be two sides to the same coin, if I had to choose which one I think is more important, it would definitely be lyricism


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2010)

^Agreed, otherwise you've really got no rap


----------



## Fuse (Apr 7, 2010)

Any of you watch grindtime?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 7, 2010)

I feel that beat selection is more important than lyricism most of the time. Bad production can ruin a song while bad lyrics can just be ignored.

One of my favorite rappers of all time is Canibus but I fully admit that most of his discography is difficult to listen to because his beat selection is far from perfect. A less talented rapper, say Vinnie Paz* or Kid Cudi*, however will get production that more than makes up for their shortcomings and makes listening to the same three topics and rhyme schemes pleasurable. 

I'm not saying that lyrics are meaningless but like anyform of music if you can't make a tolerable song you are missing something.

There's a reason albums and rappers considered the greatest off time almost always have production that matches the caliber of their lyrics.


* I enjoy both of these rappers and their music but neither of them are super-lyrical.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 7, 2010)

It's unfortunate how many people are blinded into stupid stereo types of females, that plagues just about every other career path in society.  As stated before, there are plenty of female rappers who are on par and can trade bars with the best of them.

Lauren Hill, Queen Latifah, MC Lyte, Salt & Peppa, Left Eye, Lady Of rage.

The list goes on.  Educate yourselves people before you make stupid comments.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Apr 7, 2010)

man Lauren Hill is/was sick.....


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Grammy-winning rapper Kanye West will reportedly be releasing his Good A** Job album this summer.
> 
> Based on new reports, the follow-up to 2008's 808's & Heartbreak is coming out in June.
> 
> ...



Anyone looking forward to this?


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 7, 2010)

If it's like College Dropout, I'll like it, and with someone like RZA on it, I'm sure at least some of the tracks will be good


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2010)

^Incorporating hardcore rap would be interesting for Kanye, but he does mix glam and conscious.

Hell yeah, this is the sequel to Graduation and rumor has it the lineup includes a couple of relative unknown as well as new gen rappers and R&B singers.  I'm glad he broke the mold of a trilogy in records that seemed to go on all throughout the 00s.

I didn't know 808s and Heartbreaks was the response to his mother's death.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 7, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Anyone looking forward to this?



Kanye is always consistent in coming out with a pretty good album.  You can bet on hearing his new single for the next year or so.  Rza is making an appearance as a rapper right?  I don't see Ye doing a hardcore rapping session, Rza is relatively versatile and doesn't need to do any hardcore rapping neither.


First time I've seen Cudi's pursuit of happiness, I love that video.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 7, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^Incorporating hardcore rap would be interesting for Kanye, but he does mix glam and conscious.
> 
> Hell yeah, this is the sequel to Graduation and rumor has it the lineup includes a couple of relative unknown as well as new gen rappers and R&B singers.  I'm glad he broke the mold of a trilogy in records that seemed to go on all throughout the 00s.
> 
> I didn't know 808s and Heartbreaks was the response to his mother's death.



Yea 808's was the album he made after his mom died and he ended the engagement he had with his super model girlfriend.  808's is such a crazy album.  I love it so much.  If you listen to it, as something outside hip hoop and pop you truly appreciate it.



SmackyTheFrog said:


> Kanye is always consistent in coming out with a pretty good album.  You can bet on hearing his new single for the next year or so.  Rza is making an appearance as a rapper right?  I don't see Ye doing a hardcore rapping session, Rza is relatively versatile and doesn't need to do any hardcore rapping neither.
> 
> 
> First time I've seen Cudi's pursuit of happiness, I love that video.



Qtip is on it too, which to me is going to be a great thing.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2010)

I hated 808s, thought it was complete garbage but at least now I understand why it is what it is.  Seems like opinion on it is always either genius or drivel, no in between.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 7, 2010)

Production wise.  It was amazing.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 7, 2010)

I agree, the production on 808s was the only thing I cared for.


----------



## Fuse (Apr 7, 2010)

Kanye's album has been said to be the best album in the last decade but some guy that was working on it with him and Jay-Z's verse on it is said to be his best ever.



Unrequited Silence said:


> It's unfortunate how many people are blinded into stupid stereo types of females, that plagues just about every other career path in society.  As stated before, there are plenty of female rappers who are on par and can trade bars with the best of them.
> 
> Lauren Hill, Queen Latifah, MC Lyte, Salt & Peppa, Left Eye, Lady Of rage.
> 
> The list goes on.  Educate yourselves people before you make stupid comments.



They're not equal. They're better than a lot of people in the rap game but there's probably 20 guys better than them.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 7, 2010)

Fuse said:


> Kanye's album has been said to be the best album in the last decade but some guy that was working on it with him and Jay-Z's verse on it is said to be his best ever.
> 
> 
> 
> They're not equal. They're better than a lot of people in the rap game but there's probably 20 guys better than them.



Thats only because hiphop has more males than females.  Nothing to do with gender.


----------



## Fiasco (Apr 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovrBFUfWgRA[/YOUTUBE]

This is supposedly off a demo of theirs.where can i get it?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 7, 2010)

It's not officially on any album.  Just convert the video to an MP3


----------



## dilbot (Apr 7, 2010)

Shad's cock teasing us...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHKPE_o-rw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tash (Apr 7, 2010)

new shad woot


----------



## Xemnas (Apr 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAEgzs4Iwoo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Apr 7, 2010)

If it's anything like Graduation, I'll hit it up. If it's like heartbreak then I give up on Kanye for good.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]RhD0cV-iU7w[/YOUTUBE]

hey kids, do drugs


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 7, 2010)

What yall know about phonte and big pooh


----------



## furious styles (Apr 7, 2010)

lb is pretty dope. liked them more with ninth.

[YOUTUBE]LlUl4RaAruw[/YOUTUBE]

still make bangers without him


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 7, 2010)

Holy shit, NEW SHAD! This is one of the best days ever!


----------



## LayZ (Apr 8, 2010)

furious styles said:


> lb is pretty dope. liked them more with ninth.


Everyone does.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 8, 2010)

I felt like people should see these vids. Not songs, but definitely hip hop inspired. This cat visited my high school a couple years ago and just blew our mind.


----------



## little nin (Apr 8, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> What yall know about phonte and big pooh



I saw them last year summer, one of the best nights of my life


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Apr 8, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I felt like people should see these vids. Not songs, but definitely hip hop inspired. This cat visited my high school a couple years ago and just blew our mind.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 8, 2010)

I think that was a bad career move on their part leaving 9th wonder.  Their production hasn't been the same since.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 8, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> What yall know about phonte and big pooh



Gotta love that strongest man track

BTW I've been listened to every 9th wonder song on youtube LOL love those beats

Now for Term

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vW4dCw4kA7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 8, 2010)

are there any completely instrumental relus albums?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a94OZoC-WJs[/YOUTUBE]

New and hot


----------



## delirium (Apr 8, 2010)

little nin said:


> I saw them last year summer, one of the best nights of my life



Not LB, but I did see Foreign Exchange in their first live performance. One of my best nights as well.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> are there any completely instrumental relus albums?



Not that I know of.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 9, 2010)

can't believe I've missed Mac Lethal 'til now.


----------



## ez (Apr 9, 2010)

if you like mac lethal you'll probably like most of rhymesayers.

Grieves and Eyedea & Abilities are worth looking into.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 9, 2010)

Man;

Heard of them, but haven't gotten to them.  I kind of had a hip hop splurge/craving tonight, and found a few things I've really liked.  Especially this album by Dulcet and Kenshu--a nice combo of hip hop an classical piano, obviously live recorded. Nice and chill.

also, anything else like Glenn Porter's stuff?


----------



## ez (Apr 9, 2010)

hmm...of the top of my head

Aether
Mr. Cooper
Daedelus
40 Winks
Sixtoo
Doctor Flake

there's a lot more out there, tho.


----------



## delirium (Apr 9, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> can't believe I've missed Mac Lethal 'til now.



For real? Slug used to go on about Mac Lethal all the time when he used to post. Even did some pimps.

I was actually biased to having "Mac" in front of your name unless you rap like Mac Dre or do Bay Area shit. So when I heard him rhyming more like he came from a backpacker influence I was caught off guard.

Both kinds of Hip Hop have their moments. But I thought it was interesting that I didn't pay more attention to names and how much they could influence how I perceive an emcee.


----------



## masterocker222 (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone into slum village - j dilla aka jaydee..? most creative groove oriented hip shit out there, everyone steals his beats.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 9, 2010)

masterocker222 said:


> Anyone into slum village - j dilla aka jaydee..? most creative groove oriented hip shit out there, everyone steals his beats.



Yeah, a lot of us are fans of Slum Village. Dilla is one of the best producers ever.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 9, 2010)

Dilla IS the best producer as far as soul sampling is concerned.  I put him over Nujabes.  May they both rest in peace.


----------



## little nin (Apr 9, 2010)

^ Agree. Such a shame I only found out about Nujabes' passing late on.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 9, 2010)

For everyone who doesn't know.  Little Brother is finally breaking up.  Sad I know.  They are going their separate ways.  There last album comes out



> Future of Little Brother
> 
> During a May 2008 interview with hiphopgame.com, Rapper Big Pooh hinted that he and Phonte may never record another album together. "That's so far in the future. We don't know if we are even gonna do another Little Brother album at this point. We are working on our personal projects right now.[4] After this report, Phonte did announce another album--Leftback--but he also announced that the group would subsequently take a Black Star-esque hiatus, wherein he and Big Pooh will collaborate, but another group album will not be released for a long while[5]. Recently, former group member 9th Wonder mentioned through his Twitter that "A Little Brother album doesn't sound like a bad idea these days man, people are leaving, you just don't know..", stemming from the passing of the former member of Slum Village Baatin. Most recently, Rapper Big Pooh posted a bulletin via Myspace stating that he, along with 9th Wonder and Phonte, are no longer doing features as a group, but that he was still available to do solo features as himself. In the same post, he also mentioned that Leftback was near the end of the completion process. On March 27, 2010, Phonte and 9th wonder fought through twitter over a beat that 9th wonder produced, that he didn't want on the album Leftback. This fight makes it seem unlikely all 3 members will reunite.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know why, but I was never big on Little Brother. I listened to The Listening when it first got out and people were going crazy over it, but I just thought it wasn't as good as people make it out to be. Since then I never really bothered with them.

I liked Foreign Exchange though.

Vibe's doing a . I can already see Dr. Dre winning.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 9, 2010)

This is the worst line up of Producers EVER.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 9, 2010)

I've got a link for Little Brother's new album, if you want it, let me know.


----------



## little nin (Apr 9, 2010)

PM it to me please UMC

I saw them last summer 

signed my ipod too, good times.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 9, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> This is the worst line up of Producers EVER.


Did you click the bracket with different categories too?


----------



## little nin (Apr 9, 2010)

Ah that makes abit more sense didn't see the categories, still the votes are quite interesting


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 9, 2010)

oh ok I see much much better selection, though I must take up issue with whom ever created the categories than selected the producers.  They must not know what boom bap is.  J Dilla is a boom bap producer more than a soul sampler.


----------



## Tash (Apr 9, 2010)

If Cool and Dre beat out Pete Rock, I'm burning Vibe to the ground.


----------



## ez (Apr 9, 2010)

vibe is no different from XXL or the source or one of those other shitty magazines


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2010)

The Source is a shitty magazine?


----------



## sharpie (Apr 9, 2010)

I never had any problems with XXL.  But I haven't kept up with hip hop that much in a while.  I stopped reading The Source way back with that benzino nonsense...  I remember he gave himself 4 mics for that shitty ass album of his lol


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 9, 2010)

Organized Noize taking Soul Sample baby. ATL ALL DAY!

lmao cool and dre are gonna moon walk past pete rock and its gonna be SO sad lmao.

I like the mass appeal list tho. Me and my boy always went back and forth regarding who'd win, Timberland or Neptunes.


----------



## Z (Apr 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxtn6-XQupM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## delirium (Apr 10, 2010)

Mider T said:


> The Source is a shitty magazine?



they gave li'l kim 5 mics lol


----------



## abstract (Apr 10, 2010)

the source was legit once upon a time, back when getting 5 mics actually stood for something, back when illmatic was the first album to ever receive the honor. 


But, just like Rolling Stone, they eventually sold out their genre.


----------



## ez (Apr 10, 2010)

Mider T said:


> The Source is a shitty magazine?



why do you think that it's a good one?


----------



## Z (Apr 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUHacpMNXq8[/YOUTUBE]

The motherfucking future.


----------



## sharpie (Apr 10, 2010)

The Source has been a joke since way back.  Benzino was a co-owner of the magazine and giving him and his groups a ridiculous amount of coverage.  I remember seeing 2-page made men ads all over each issue even a year after that album came out.  Then the beef with Eminem was all BS.  I think they went bankrupt a while back too.  

I used to read XXL ever since the first issue cause' they had less commercial stuff way back then.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2010)

ezxx said:


> why do you think that it's a good one?



When it comes to reviews I don't take anybody's word, I read the Source for info and interviews.  I don't see any worthy competition.


----------



## ez (Apr 11, 2010)

cool. for me it's just another shitty magazine i'd never refer to in order to find out about what's goin down in hip hop.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2010)

Any recommendations for better?


----------



## ez (Apr 11, 2010)

blogs on the net, and people i know irl.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2010)

Blogs only go so far and people are people, as far as mass media goes, I see no competition.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2010)

[divshare]myId=11030034-02c[/divshare]


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 11, 2010)

who and what is that?

Black Eyed Peas before Fergie were awesome. i love the E.N.D but damn they used to have such a soulful hiphop vibe. I'm just hearing this shit. Behind the Front could come out today and i swear itd top charts.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 11, 2010)

Blu, I'm so addicted now. 

Just downloaded every album and mixtape he's put out. Time to listen to all of this.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 11, 2010)

The source sucks. 

The Source was like, the only source of light
When the mics used to mean something, a four was like
you were the shit, now its like the least you get
three and a half now just means you a piece of shit
four and a half or five, means you Biggie, Jigga, Nas,
or Benzino I don't think you even realize
you playin with motherfuckers lives


----------



## ~rocka (Apr 12, 2010)

Dont come here much, but hip hop is the fucking shit. Thought i'd drop a classic.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVFEs-3GVCk&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]

Sadly, there will come no producer like DJ Premier, his beats are unreal.


----------



## illyana (Apr 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8xyGMBX_pQ[/YOUTUBE]
So I was listening to CYNE and Nujabes and I came across this rapper and I wanted to share it with you guys.
What are your thoughts/opinions upon first listening to him? Personally, I think he's amazing. I downloaded his mixtape from reverbnation and it's been on repeat since.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't like his voice...Or his rhyme style..Nah Don't like him at all.  But thanks for sharing.

Let me bring yall back.  Shyne who was locked up released than deported out of america, is dropping his first single from his album next week.  

For those of you who may not know of him hes okay..  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjLFI69RIRs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 12, 2010)

Shyne Po used to be pretty good, but he sounded like the cookie monster on that recent DJ Khaled track.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 12, 2010)

hahah yea he did.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2010)

What was he arrested and deported for?


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 12, 2010)

Mider T said:


> What was he arrested and deported for?



Him and Diddy were involved in a shooting at a club. Shyne went to prison, Diddy didn't.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 12, 2010)

It is alleged that on December 27, 1999, Shyne, along with Combs and then girlfriend, Jennifer Lopez, was involved in a shooting at a Manhattan club which left three people injured. As a result the 21-year-old rapper, whose debut album was pending release, was charged with attempted murder, assault, and reckless endangerment also left 2 others dead.[10]  This lead to rumours about Shyne's position at Bad Boy records and doubts about whether his debut album was ever going to be released.

Shyne managed to release his self-titled debut album in September 2000. Featuring very few guest appearances (Barrington Levy and 112's Slim the only two). The album featured production from The Hitmen. However, with the pending trial date, the rapper's future was uncertain.

Deported because he was in the country illegally.  

By October 22, 2009 most publications were indicating that a final decision had been reached and, barring a last minute pardon from Governor Paterson. Shyne would be deported back to Belize.[45]  Shyne was deported back to Belize on Wednesday October 28, 2009 where he will continue to fight for residency in the United States.[46].[47]
In February 2010, the rapper was refused entry into the United Kingdom due to his criminal past. He had commenced his journey in Cancun, Mexico, but was deported upon arrival in the UK after immigration officials refused to allow him to enter the country. On February 16th, 2010, Shyne signed a seven figure deal with Def Jam Records. Guess Who will be his first album since his release in 2010. Guess Who schedule to release summer of 2010.[48]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 12, 2010)

Cool Kids is supposedly the new generation type of Hip Hop.  This is swag music.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G0MDJ_TgqM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Apr 12, 2010)

Effloresce said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8xyGMBX_pQ[/YOUTUBE]
> So I was listening to CYNE and Nujabes and I came across this rapper and I wanted to share it with you guys.
> What are your thoughts/opinions upon first listening to him? Personally, I think he's amazing. I downloaded his mixtape from reverbnation and it's been on repeat since.



I'll check it out if you're kind enough to send me his mixtape.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 12, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> who and what is that?
> 
> Black Eyed Peas before Fergie were awesome. i love the E.N.D but damn they used to have such a soulful hiphop vibe. I'm just hearing this shit. Behind the Front could come out today and i swear itd top charts.



Wha, that Divshare track? 

Grooveman Spot


----------



## LayZ (Apr 12, 2010)

I like the new Little Brother cd. 

That is all.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Apr 12, 2010)

I thought it was pretty weak for LB. Felt rushed as hell.




Unrequited Silence said:


> Cool Kids is supposedly the new generation type of Hip Hop.  This is swag music.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G0MDJ_TgqM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



I like Cool Kids. They make good music even though they aren't the most lyrical. Still good enough lyrics not to be considered shit in that department though.


----------



## Tash (Apr 12, 2010)

Black eyed peas were at their best when the were still ATBAN Klann


----------



## Deweze (Apr 12, 2010)

What the fuck Nas?

"My Generation" (featuring Lil Wayne and Joss Stone)	 

It HAS to be just a lil wayne sample on the hook


----------



## Deweze (Apr 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jikqgzSB6RY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shade737 (Apr 12, 2010)

I dislike Gucci and Lil Wayne and anything that is affiliated with Young money . I like music with at least some to good lyrics and not just good beats with garbage random and sloppy words. 

My favorite rappers is Nas and I have a mix of mainstream and underground rappers that I like.

Im overall into the old school artists who still make music today than most new rappers out there and some underground (not too underground lol) artists who I can relate to.

So whats up everybody?


----------



## Deweze (Apr 12, 2010)

Can anyone recommend some good B.o.B songs, I might start listening to him cause he's with grand hustle 

Oh and shade you should check out Cory Gunz even though he's in young money.


----------



## Shade737 (Apr 12, 2010)

The fact that he is is young money means that he will deteriorate soon.....

I am waiting for The Adventures of Bobby Ray though.


----------



## illyana (Apr 13, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> who and what is that?
> 
> Black Eyed Peas before Fergie were awesome. i love the E.N.D but damn they used to have such a soulful hiphop vibe. I'm just hearing this shit. Behind the Front could come out today and i swear itd top charts.


Same thing happened to Flipsyde. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUCFlzrkclg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDGJd1LwQ64[/YOUTUBE]

thread is in need of some UK lovin'


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 13, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Can anyone recommend some good B.o.B songs, I might start listening to him cause he's with grand hustle
> 
> Oh and shade you should check out Cory Gunz even though he's in young money.



His Latest Mix tape is ill.

List of Rifftrax from Wiki.

Link above has all info and download


----------



## Shade737 (Apr 13, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> His Latest Mix tape is ill.
> 
> List of Rifftrax from Wiki.
> 
> Link above has all info and download


Thanks.

*Goes to listen*


----------



## LayZ (Apr 13, 2010)

The new Murs & 9th drops today!


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Apr 13, 2010)

LayZ said:


> The new Murs & 9th drops today!



The Forever album? think its been out for a couple of days now.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 14, 2010)

I just spent my night with a girl who told me to listen to Blu.

I think I'm in love.


----------



## Shade737 (Apr 14, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I just spent my night with a girl who told me to listen to Blu.
> 
> I think I'm in love.


Marry her, marry her now.


----------



## Fiasco (Apr 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBPq8VXHmgY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
*THROWBACK TROLLIN' ON DEM BITCHEZ*​
p.s. If someone could get me a link to Jay Elect's Exhibit B,it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 14, 2010)

Fiasco said:


> p.s. If someone could get me a link to Jay Elect's Exhibit B,it would be much appreciated.



I've sent you the Exhibit EP.


----------



## Fiasco (Apr 14, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I've sent you the Exhibit EP.



Many Thanks


----------



## Dyon (Apr 14, 2010)

love this thread since I'm really into this kind of hiphop due my 5 months-long stay in chicago.

favourites are: MF Doom, Mos Def, Common, The Roots and Atmosphere.

And yes, I have to admit: I think some commercial Hip Hop isn't that bad too, like f.e. Tyga or Ludacris. some of their songs are really smooooth.


----------



## Xemnas (Apr 14, 2010)

Wiz Khalifa's Kush & Orange Juice is seriously the most chill shit I've heard in a while.



Fiasco said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBPq8VXHmgY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> *THROWBACK TROLLIN' ON DEM BITCHEZ*​
> p.s. If someone could get me a link to Jay Elect's Exhibit B,it would be much appreciated.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3msiuefFdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ez (Apr 14, 2010)

anyone here listen to qwel and maker?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 14, 2010)

Eminem album "Recovery" hitting June 22nd, nice


----------



## Bleach (Apr 14, 2010)

I've gotten addicted to K'naan


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 14, 2010)

Dyon said:


> favourites are: *MF Doom, Mos Def, Common, The Roots* and Atmosphere



Definitely some of my favorites as well

DOOM especially. So ill


----------



## Bleach (Apr 14, 2010)

Yea he had only a few good ones on Troubador. I haven't heard any from Dusty Foot Philosopher but I think I'll give that a try. And feel free to give me any suggestions lol. Always looking to add shit on my ipod.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 14, 2010)

Hangatyr you don't talk either.  You just come in here criticize than bounce.  Start a subject and I am sure some will follow suit.


----------



## delirium (Apr 15, 2010)

The first Hip Hop song you memorized? I think mine was Triumph. Or something off Liquid Swords.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 15, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I've sent you the Exhibit EP.



Do you think you could also hook me up with that?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 15, 2010)

delirium said:


> The first Hip Hop song you memorized? I think mine was Triumph. Or something off Liquid Swords.



Young MC - Late Bell
2pac - Dear Mama 

LOL


----------



## ez (Apr 15, 2010)

no way i could remember that far back...

i know these are some of the first songs i memorized tho: i get around by 2pac, halftime by nas, and i got 5 on it by luniz.


----------



## Shade737 (Apr 15, 2010)

Halftime by Nas is an old favorite of mine. Well he is my favorite rapper so Im kind of biased lol.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 15, 2010)

somethin from outkast. pretty sure it was elevators.

thats hip hop tho. As an ATLien uncle luke and all dem ass shaking songs reigned supreme in my young days. so the first thing that came to mind was GIMME DAT DONKEY BUTT AND DEM BIG OL LEGZ I AINT TOO HARD TO BEG!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 15, 2010)

something from eminem's early days


----------



## Xemnas (Apr 16, 2010)

First hip-hop song I ever memorized was this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa6Y4psugyI[/YOUTUBE]

I'm so glad my uncle introduced me to good hip-hop at such a young age.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 16, 2010)

I've been pondering about the title of this thread.  Does the word "intelligent" in the title of the thread refer to our ability to discuss hip hop music civilly or does it refer to the content of the music/artist that is brought up?

Oh, and I've never memorized a single song in my life, I just listen very carefully.



crazymtf said:


> Eminem album "Recovery" hitting June 22nd, nice



Not too excited for Em, was pretty pumped when I heard Em rapping like he did in the olden days, but his lyrics are still weak and content wise he just doesn't really have much to rap about.


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Apr 16, 2010)

delirium said:


> The first Hip Hop song you memorized? I think mine was Triumph. Or something off Liquid Swords.



Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio

My first time posting here but, Is anybody here a fan of Big L's music? Also, can somebody suggest some great lyricist out right now besides Lupe, Nas, Em, etc...


----------



## delirium (Apr 16, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Young MC - Late Bell
> 2pac - Dear Mama
> 
> LOL



Oh shit, Young MC. I haven't heard that name in a minute. Nice.



ezxx said:


> no way i could remember that far back...
> 
> i know these are some of the first songs i memorized tho: i get around by 2pac, halftime by nas, and *i got 5 on it by luniz*.



I tried to play that during a show. Had it on the wrong side. Some rookie shit haha. It was nice to see it was there though. Seeing it reminded me of Tried by Twelve. Top 5 beats of all time?



Naruto Sensei said:


> Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio
> 
> My first time posting here but, Is anybody here a fan of Big L's music? Also, can somebody suggest some great lyricist out right now besides Lupe, Nas, Em, etc...



Man, everytime I think of Coolio I think of Keenan & Kel. Used to love that show when I was a kid xD

Yeah, definitely a fan of Big L. Still my favorite punchline emcee.



> somethin from outkast. pretty sure it was elevators.



ATLiens brings a lot of memories, too. One of the few albums with songs I can recite lyrics like nothing to this day. Good shit.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 16, 2010)

What was the first hip hop song you heard and actually helped you to appreciate hip hop for the firs time.

Mine was 

Project Window by nas, that was 11 years ago, I was like only 12 or 13.  At this point I knew I'd love hiphop


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Apr 16, 2010)

The one that really got my into hip hop was Lose Yourself. Before that I listened to pop/rock


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> I've been pondering about the title of this thread.  Does the word "intelligent" in the title of the thread refer to our ability to discuss hip hop music civilly or does it refer to the content of the music/artist that is brought up?
> 
> Oh, and I've never memorized a single song in my life, I just listen very carefully.
> 
> ...



His lyrics are just as good as before but I agree on content wise. However with the emotion he's shown recently on tracks like drop the world, forever and warning I'll take that over the accented voice. Oh and I love the double time flow, good hype. 

And first song I memorized was I believe DMX song "Party up" Still one of my faves, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 16, 2010)

First full song i memorised must've been an Eminem or Tupac song. The first verse I memorised was  Duke Bootee's on 'The Message' by Grandmaster Flash and the Furious Five. Encarta 96... lol.



Unrequited Silence said:


> What was the first hip hop song you heard and actually helped you to appreciate hip hop for the firs time.



I'd say, "It Ain't Hard To Tell".


----------



## ez (Apr 16, 2010)

delirium said:


> Oh shit, Young MC. I haven't heard that name in a minute. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hah, well, at least the likelihood of you making a similar mistake when you're higher up the food chain just became less likely. xP 

i guess this would be my working top 5 favorite beats list. i know i've forgotten tons and tons here, but it'd take me ages to go through my library and come up with a definitive list...although i'm pretty sure Um will remain my undisputed #1 

1. Glen Porter - Um
2. DJ Shadow - Midnight in a Perfect World
3. Nujabes - Lady Brown
4. Emancipator - First Snow (best when heard live)
5. Flying Lotus - Melt!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 16, 2010)

Fly Lo - Camel
Just Blaze - Dear Moleskine
Alchemist - Tick Tock
J Dilla - nag Champa
J dilla - Think Twice


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 16, 2010)

I love me some Jay elec


----------



## narutorulez (Apr 16, 2010)

I think the first rap song I heard was actually Bow wow - thats my name. Didnt like it so much, then when I started to get into hiphop or rap it was either Eminem or Snoop Dogg.

new Vinnie Paz(From Jedi Mind Tricks) mixtape released *Before The Assassin*
MF link


----------



## Xemnas (Apr 16, 2010)

erictheking said:


> First full song i memorised must've been an Eminem or Tupac song. The first verse I memorised was  *Duke Bootee's on 'The Message' by Grandmaster Flash and the Furious Five. Encarta 96... lol.*
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say, "It Ain't Hard To Tell".



LMAO, props for bringing back that memory. I remember they only played that one verse.

Encarta '96 FTW.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 16, 2010)

Where do you guys get your new music


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 16, 2010)

like buy, or download?


----------



## The Red Gil (Apr 16, 2010)

Jay Electronico = Metaphor the great.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 16, 2010)

AizenPwns said:


> LMAO, props for bring back that memory. I remember they only played that one verse.
> 
> Encarta '96 FTW.


 memories.



Deweze said:


> Where do you guys get your new music


Music (hip-hop) forums and blogs are a good place to start. Loads of those around.


----------



## God (Apr 17, 2010)

Anyone know some good tongue twisters, other than Eminem?


----------



## Ito (Apr 17, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Anyone know some good tongue twisters, other than Eminem?



Twista and Bone-Thugs-N-Harmony.


----------



## ez (Apr 17, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Anyone know some good tongue twisters, other than Eminem?



wait, what song by eminem do you consider a 'tongue twister?'


----------



## Bleach (Apr 17, 2010)

He's probably referring to ones that he goes extremely fast in.

But occasionally Outkast has done that to me.


----------



## Fiasco (Apr 17, 2010)

What's this place's opinion on Mickey Factz?


----------



## Z (Apr 17, 2010)

Fiasco said:


> What's this place's opinion on Mickey Factz?



He's nasty. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw-J_wGu9lM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ez (Apr 17, 2010)

Bleach said:


> He's probably referring to ones that he goes extremely fast in.
> 
> But occasionally Outkast has done that to me.



oh...eminem's never seemed that fast to me

now tonedeff - that's speed. especially considering his vocab. 

[YOUTUBE]_hZqLLe1irM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Apr 17, 2010)

Eminem can go nuts on some tracks. Maybe they arent complete tongue twisters but they're certainly faster than a good portion of rappers and flow crazy.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 17, 2010)

Em fell off.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 17, 2010)

Posted some shit here awhile back and got some good reviews and now me and my boy finally got a lot of complete tracks done.

Fangasm

Go here and let me know what you think. More will be added eventually.

If it doesn't take you directly to my page just search for "Cyphon".

Reps to all listeners whether feedback is good or bad.


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Apr 17, 2010)

Fiasco said:


> What's this place's opinion on Mickey Factz?





Z said:


> He's nasty.



Cosign

[YOUTUBE]7Y3RL91TS6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 17, 2010)

I like Mickey Factz but all of his mixtapes that ive heard have been boo-boo IMO. 

@Cyphon: I remember when you posted some YT videos a long time ago, you're a beast man. I listened to _Unbreakable_ I thought it was dope lyrically, didnt care for the beat though. _Tears on her Pillow_  I couldnt get through, I dunno it was so "not manly" I guess...but thats my humble opinion.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 17, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> @Cyphon: I remember when you posted some YT videos a long time ago, you're a beast man. I listened to _Unbreakable_ I thought it was dope lyrically, didnt care for the beat though. _Tears on her Pillow_  I couldnt get through, I dunno it was so "not manly" I guess...but thats my humble opinion.



Thanks man and glad you remember.

 @ not manly. 

That one was more personal towards relationships and stuff so I understand your point there.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 18, 2010)

B.o.B featuring Lupe Fiasco - Past My Shades
List of Rifftrax from Wiki.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 18, 2010)

Gotta go with a classic 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuXJWL0nul8[/YOUTUBE]I've been listening to Ready to Die and Life After Death. Too bad he died early, Biggie, one of the greats.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> B.o.B featuring Lupe Fiasco - Past My Shades
> List of Rifftrax from Wiki.



I liked just bout every track I've heard so far of him, gonna def buy his cd.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 18, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Gotta go with a classic
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuXJWL0nul8[/YOUTUBE]I've been listening to Ready to Die and Life After Death. Too bad he died early, Biggie, one of the greats.



him and tupac died too early. coulda made some more great music.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 18, 2010)

B.o.B's pretty much an overnight success. 2 months ago, if I asked, I'm pretty sure nobody would know his name.
Now he has the top 2 singles on the iTunes top 10.
I'm really glad he's getting the airplay, and his songs are actually meaningful.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Apr 18, 2010)

You know those people that say all Hip-Hop sucks etc? 

What one song do you show them to change their mind?

Jay Electronica - Exhibit C for me.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 18, 2010)

Usually some Lauryn Hill or Lupe Fiasco.
Depends on the person's taste.


----------



## Yosha (Apr 18, 2010)

some of the best beats I have heard in awhile, trust me.
List of Rifftrax from Wiki.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2010)

I show them Dumb it Down.
They listen and don't understand.
And they look at me like wtf?

Lupe. You help me distinguish between the geniuses and retards. Thank you for helping me pick the right friends.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 18, 2010)

i'm liking drake's mixtape.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 18, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> i'm liking drake's mixtape.



Which one?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 18, 2010)

remember me now


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 18, 2010)

Ah, that's a "best of" mixtape. Are there any new tracks on it?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 18, 2010)

not sure. here it is:


> 01. DJ Benz DJ K Yung intro
> 02. Drake Hot 97 Freestyle 1
> 03. Over
> 04. Zone
> ...


----------



## ez (Apr 18, 2010)

can anyone find me mixtapes by this guy


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2010)

I've been out of the loop. My friend just told me over facebook:

"Lupe is gonna either 1) get Asher Roth, Blu, J. Cole, Wale, the Cool Kids, B.o.B, Charles Hamilton, and Diggy Simmons on the "I'm Beaming" remix OR 2) they're all [including Lupe] make an album together forming a Rap supergroup called All City Chess Club which would be AMAZING"

Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 18, 2010)

Lupe tweeted about that a few weeks ago and we discussed it in here.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2010)

Sweet. Just wanted to make sure he wasn't leading me on untruthfully like a girl with a man.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## The Red Gil (Apr 19, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> You know those people that say all Hip-Hop sucks etc?
> 
> What one song do you show them to change their mind?
> 
> Jay Electronica - Exhibit C for me.



What's his song on the leaked Boondocks premier? That should enlighten their gloomy opinions.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 19, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I show them Dumb it Down.
> They listen and don't understand.
> And they look at me like wtf?
> 
> Lupe. You help me distinguish between the geniuses and retards. Thank you for helping me pick the right friends.



Exactly why Lupe the smartest rapper in the game.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 19, 2010)

Anyone else think Chiddy Bang are gonna blow up massive this year?

I've heard "The Opposite of Adults" on radio quite abit over here in the Lion City, so they must be getting mad play over stateside..


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 19, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Exactly why Lupe the smartest rapper in the game.
> 
> 
> I just heard this song just today. I thought T-Pain did pretty good on this. I love it when he raps.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 19, 2010)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> B.o.B's pretty much an overnight success. 2 months ago, if I asked, I'm pretty sure nobody would know his name.
> Now he has the top 2 singles on the iTunes top 10.
> I'm really glad he's getting the airplay, and his songs are actually meaningful.



Truth, just heard Fame too and love it. I think the thing I like most about his stuff is he sounds humble, he raps about how he won't change because of rap, and basically just likes to make catchy songs and can vibe to.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiZ4oEZ7Ylw[/YOUTUBE]


YES another premier fan!!

I was starting to think I was alone


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 19, 2010)

Deweze said:


> YES another premier fan!!
> 
> I was starting to think I was alone


There are quite a few Premo fans here, including me.


----------



## ez (Apr 19, 2010)

fans of the underground should check this kid out


----------



## Dyon (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks ezxx, for sharing this piece of awesomeness with us!
I checked some other stuff from Robust out- like for instance "Love it All", "Time And work" and "Think about it" and it's whoaaah...really good.
Finally new food for my iPod!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 19, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Wrong Thread



My bad. I assume only underground rap is allowed here?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 19, 2010)

Green Lantern said:


> Anyone else think Chiddy Bang are gonna blow up massive this year?
> 
> I've heard "The Opposite of Adults" on radio quite abit over here in the Lion City, so they must be getting mad play over stateside..


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 19, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> My bad. I assume only underground rap is allowed here?



Nah this thread is for intelligent or conscious rap.  There is an unintelligent rap thread which is geared towards more commercial type music. Welcome none the less.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 19, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Nah this thread is for intelligent or conscious rap.  There is an unintelligent rap thread which is geared towards more commercial type music. Welcome none the less.



Thank you. I assumed by intelligent it meant the people here were good at grammar and whatnot and not saying "yeah mayne this shit tight!"


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 19, 2010)

Nah we talk like that in the intelligent rap thread too.  Its "intelligent" in that the music is conscious speaking about more than rims, whips and bitches.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 19, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Nah we talk like that in the intelligent rap thread too.  Its "intelligent" in that the music is conscious speaking about more than rims, whips and bitches.



I see.

By the way, love the set. Lupe is dope.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2010)

Lupe dickriding thread is somewhere over there 
->


----------



## Enigma (Apr 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lupe dickriding thread is somewhere over there
> ->



How am I dickriding Lupe? You don't think he's good?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 19, 2010)

Lol Lupe is mentioned and accusations of dickriding are sure to follow


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 19, 2010)

Deweze said:


> YES another premier fan!!
> 
> I was starting to think I was alone



I am a fan.

Sorry I don't frequent much but anyone here a J Cole Fan?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> How am I dickriding Lupe? You don't think he's good?



Don't worry. It's not a matter of "thought". It's actually been scientifically proven that he's great.

dickriding, nothing.

EDIT: @Cyphon: Yeah, been listenin to him a lot lately. Already a fan.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 19, 2010)

Alredy loved the first part but part 2 is amazing, B.o.B two new verses are great and Em...wow been awhile since I heard that type of emotion, loved it.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 19, 2010)

Has anyone heard this from B.o.B?


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 19, 2010)

Fraust said:


> EDIT: @Cyphon: Yeah, been listenin to him a lot lately. Already a fan.



Cool cool.

I always have to bring him up because I think Drake sucks and Cole needs some more credit instead of Drakes BS.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 19, 2010)

Airplanes Part 2 was sick.

If B.o.B managed to get that on the iTunes Top 10, in addition to Airplanes, which he has a very high chance of doing with Eminem on it, it'll be well deserved.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 19, 2010)

Listenin to it now and it is damn good. Waiting for Em's part.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow!!!! Em just absolutely killed it.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 19, 2010)

The switch up in voice def made the track. Em attacking a track is the reason Till I Collapse and Solider are some of my fave em tracks ever.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 19, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Wow!!!! Em just absolutely killed it.



Mmhmmm



crazymtf said:


> The switch up in voice def made the track. Em attacking a track is the reason Till I Collapse and Solider are some of my fave em tracks ever.



This song definitely belongs to Em.  What Em lacked in forever he definitely compensated in this song.  You know before when I was talking about Eminem running out of content?  Well I'm wrong, if Eminem keeps at it I think he can come up with some of his best works period.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 20, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Mmhmmm
> 
> 
> 
> This song definitely belongs to Em.  What Em lacked in forever he definitely compensated in this song.  You know before when I was talking about Eminem running out of content?  Well I'm wrong, if Eminem keeps at it I think he can come up with some of his best works period.



He lacked something on Forever? :/


Anyway I think it is good he went ahead and is working with Just Blaze for his album this year. I am not sure how they work together but moving away from Dre should help him with something fresh. 

I personally would like him to work with Premiere and possibly do a Pete Rock track. 

As for feature artists I would like maybe Mos Def or Ludacris for some interesting choices. 

I dunno there are just so many possibilities with Em.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 20, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Nah this thread is for intelligent or conscious rap.  There is an unintelligent rap thread which is geared towards more commercial type music. Welcome none the less.



No it isn't. Lots of the rappers discussed in this thread rap about nothing but commercial stuff or are the very definition of commercial rappers.


----------



## ez (Apr 20, 2010)

mt has a point

...

but tpain makes unintelligent and simplistic music


----------



## Enigma (Apr 20, 2010)

ezxx said:


> mt has a point
> 
> ...
> 
> but tpain makes unintelligent and simplistic music



Mistake on my part. I misinterpreted the thread. You're right. T-Pain does not make intelligent music.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 20, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Nah we talk like that in the intelligent rap thread too.  Its "intelligent" in that the music is conscious speaking about more than rims, whips and bitches.



That's fucked up, plenty of good rappers speak about rims, whips and bitches.



~*Enigma*~ said:


> How am I dickriding Lupe? You don't think he's good?



It's about half and half on this forum.  I personally don't think he's anything special.  He's Kanye lite, except his songs sound terrible.



Cyphon said:


> He lacked something on Forever? :/
> 
> As for feature artists I would like maybe Mos Def or Ludacris for some interesting choices.
> 
> I dunno there are just so many possibilities with Em.



Yup, he didn't have the lyrics and his flow was sloppy and out of place.

It'd be interesting to have Luda on a Eminem song, since Luda has a reputation for stealing the spotlight in other people's songs.


----------



## mow (Apr 20, 2010)

MC Guru of Gang Starr Passed away yesterday


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 20, 2010)

Speaking of Eminem.....

What kind of people do you think can relate to his music? And how do you think they relate to it?


----------



## little nin (Apr 20, 2010)

> I, Guru, am writing this letter to my fans, friends and loved ones around the
> world. I have had a long battle with cancer and have succumbed to the disease. I
> have suffered with this illness for over a year. I have exhausted all medical
> options.
> ...





Rest in Peace. 

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EWJ9JrxU0g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap84VqJSCRQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Apr 20, 2010)

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCKFUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

RIP


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 20, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> No it isn't. Lots of the rappers discussed in this thread rap about nothing but commercial stuff or are the very definition of commercial rappers.



I'm sorry let me clarify, many of the rappers spoken about in this thread are not commercial success.  The content of their raps wasnt really my focus.  But its no wonder that most the music we truly call "muisc" isn't commercially successful.  Thats not to say that there isn't an exception to every rule.  Lupe has had reasonable commercial success.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 20, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Cool cool.
> 
> I always have to bring him up because I think Drake sucks and Cole needs some more credit instead of Drakes BS.



I don't think Drake sucks at all.  His lyrical skill is undeniable.  You should really save your judgments until you have listened to his mixtapes.  The crap he's putting out since hes been on young money is little waynes influence.  

Jcole none the less is one of my favorite from this rookie class.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 20, 2010)

J. Cole's Mixtapes > Drake's Mixtapes imo.

RIP Guru


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 20, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> J. Cole's Mixtapes *>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>* Drake's Mixtapes imo.
> 
> RIP MC Guru



fixed


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 20, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> That's fucked up, plenty of good rappers speak about rims, whips and bitches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can understand not liking his lyrics but flow? Kidding me? His flow was  sick. Def the best verse on the track and really gets you hyped. 

I just dig the content on this track more but flow was better on forever and drop the world. 

And Luda really sucks now days. I remember loving his shit back in 2000 and such but now he's just terrible.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 20, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> I'm sorry let me clarify, many of the rappers spoken about in this thread are not commercial success.  The content of their raps wasnt really my focus.  But its no wonder that most the music we truly call "muisc" isn't commercially successful.  Thats not to say that there isn't an exception to every rule.  Lupe has had reasonable commercial success.



Eminem is one of the most discussed rappers in this thread. He is also, arguably, the most commercially successful artist of the late 90's and early 00's.

B.I.G rapped about killing imaginary enemies, girls, cars, and everything else people attribute to commercial hip-hop.

Drake, Kid CuDi, B.o.B, Kanye, Jay-Z, OutKast, Lupe, and J.Cole are all blatantly commercial in every way.

The rappers considered G.O.A.T were almost all immensely commercial in some form or another. 

And music is music. Underground hip-hop falls into bullshit patterns the same way more commercially viable hip-hop does.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 20, 2010)

yea as stated.  Commercial really represents sales.  That is what makes a person commercially successful.  It's rare you find a rapper rapping about what he wants, eventually they fall into a mold of what the Music Execs and "experts" think us consumers want to hear.  Which is why people like Nicki Minaj raps about sex in all her lyrics.  Also why she has the persona.  The whole Barbie thing.  Mostly marketing gimmick.


----------



## ez (Apr 20, 2010)

fuck mainstream and underground. is this shit any good? is what matters.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Apr 20, 2010)

wow man guru's in another dimension....RIP


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 20, 2010)

At the end of the day that works too ezxx LOL


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 20, 2010)

Ronin0510 said:


> wow man guru's in another dimension....RIP



That's what happens when you live in the fast lane
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yog7cdwwC0w[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LayZ (Apr 20, 2010)

R.I.P. Guru


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 20, 2010)

B.o.B's album leaked. You can find it on the internet.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 20, 2010)

That sucks I feel bad for him album leaks suck


----------



## ez (Apr 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]jApXLlyiJNg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 20, 2010)

Avon Barksdale said:


> Speaking of Eminem.....
> 
> What kind of people do you think can relate to his music? And how do you think they relate to it?



Low income people, outcasts, hip hop heads, antisocial and aggressive.  Any one or a combination of those traits probably.

I don't relate to Em's violent side, but I can understand where he comes from as an outcast.



crazymtf said:


> Can understand not liking his lyrics but flow? Kidding me? His flow was  sick. Def the best verse on the track and really gets you hyped.
> 
> I just dig the content on this track more but flow was better on forever and drop the world.
> 
> And Luda really sucks now days. I remember loving his shit back in 2000 and such but now he's just terrible.



To each their own, I find it sloppy.  I'll agree it was better than Em's usual efforts, but it was the wrong song to demonstrate on.

If Luda can pull himself away from making club music I can see him coming back.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 20, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Yup, he didn't have the lyrics and his flow was sloppy and out of place.



I dunno what version of Forever you heard but he killed the flow on the song. Probably one of the few emcees who would think to and could pull off the flow on the beat. Not to mention him being the sole reason to even listen to the song.

I thought he blew everyone off the track with ease.



Unrequited Silence said:


> I don't think Drake sucks at all.  His lyrical skill is undeniable.  You should really save your judgments until you have listened to his mixtapes.  The crap he's putting out since hes been on young money is little waynes influence.
> 
> Jcole none the less is one of my favorite from this rookie class.



Well maybe I have been quick to judge but I just have trouble liking the guy at all. He talks like life is tough sometimes and he was on a pretty popular tv show and all that so I just cant take him seriously trying to sound "hard" when he was on Degrassi. Beyond that he rides Wayne's dick. I mean maybe I don't know his whole story but......Its whatever.

The only person I may currently like less is Niki Minaj.

Can you give me some Drake songs you would suggest? Maybe just 2 or so for now.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 20, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> I dunno what version of Forever you heard but he killed the flow on the song. Probably one of the few emcees who would think to and could pull off the flow on the beat. Not to mention him being the sole reason to even listen to the song.
> 
> I thought he blew everyone off the track with ease.
> 
> ...



Singing rapping versatility.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJo-IYErOeQ[/YOUTUBE]

This was off his first mix tape before he was even signed.  When he was hungry..Listen to the lyrics.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjF9uSQjJhk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bQ8pgAjknA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Z (Apr 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed1dPxIz8IQ[/YOUTUBE]

He's gonna leave Drake at the bottom


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 20, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Singing rapping versatility.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJo-IYErOeQ[/YOUTUB]



This one was not a good example because it is just like his normal shit I don't like. 



> This was off his first mix tape before he was even signed.  When he was hungry..Listen to the lyrics.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/wath?v=XjF9uSQjJhk[/YOUTUBE]



This is about 100 times better than what I knew of him and feels a bit more real. Problem is this ain't him anymore so he still sucks.

If he went back to stuff like this I could maybe see it but I still cant take him seriously.



> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bQ8pgAjknA&feature=related[/YOUUBE]



This wasn't was in-between the first 2 for me. It was decent from a rap perspective but its just him I don't wanna hear because he seems fake to me. Stayin neutral though the rap wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 20, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Singing rapping versatility..



I personally can't stand Drake's singing. It sounds ridiculously forced. I would say he's good for a non-singer, if you get what I mean. It always takes me a while to warm up to the songs where he sings, but by then I'm used to the song so I don't notice the flaws as much. It wouldn't be so bad if he didn't do it on like every song as if he was some virtuoso, meh. 

I do like his rapping though most of the time, especially on the more female oriented or introspective songs, he usually delivers.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 20, 2010)

Cole > Drake easily for me. 

Ya'll *sellout* I sellout seats ~ Lloyd Banks

Also added a couple new songs here

My response to your pic.

I believe the one most appropriate for this thread is The Songs I Sing.


----------



## Z (Apr 20, 2010)

I like Lloyd Banks also.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM1O7KdzZNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 20, 2010)

Lloyd Banks has failed badly since his early mixtapes but he still has a few gem lines you can find.

On another note, does anyone have a better place for me to upload my music for people to stream easily?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 20, 2010)

airplanes 2 was fucking sick, and not just because of em. damn.


----------



## Ito (Apr 20, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Lloyd Banks has failed badly since his early mixtapes but he still has a few gem lines you can find.
> 
> On another note, does anyone have a better place for me to upload my music for people to stream easily?



Try Usershare.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Ito lesse if it works.

The Songs I Sing.MP3 - 6.3 Mb


If it works can I get some feedback please.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 20, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> I dunno what version of Forever you heard but he killed the flow on the song. Probably one of the few emcees who would think to and could pull off the flow on the beat. Not to mention him being the sole reason to even listen to the song.
> 
> I thought he blew everyone off the track with ease.



One on the radio.  I don't care how crazy his flow on the track was, he couldn't compliment the beat that's like having marvin gaye singing over rage against the machine track. It's out of place.



> Well maybe I have been quick to judge but I just have trouble liking the guy at all. He talks like life is tough sometimes and he was on a pretty popular tv show and all that so I just cant take him seriously trying to sound "hard" when he was on Degrassi. Beyond that he rides Wayne's dick. I mean maybe I don't know his whole story but......Its whatever.
> 
> Can you give me some Drake songs you would suggest? Maybe just 2 or so for now.



Drake packages himself real flashy, but he makes alot of personal tracks.  I used to not take him seriously because of Best I Ever Had.

Check out "Fear", and "Say What's Real"

These two songs actually caused an emotional response from me.  Very human, filled with emotions and just saying what he feels.  Hands down my favorite new artist.  Yup, that's over Blu, J. Cole, B.O.B, and so on.


----------



## Ito (Apr 20, 2010)

Also check out "The Calm" by Drake.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 20, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Thanks Ito lesse if it works.
> 
> The Songs I Sing.MP3 - 6.3 Mb
> 
> ...



Excellent. Simply excellent. You're extremely talented. This is definitely going on my iPod. Is Cyphon your stage name?


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 20, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Excellent. Simply excellent. You're extremely talented. This is definitely going on my iPod. Is Cyphon your stage name?



Yeah that is the name I use and thanks for the listen. I appreciate the compliments.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 20, 2010)

WTF?  Guru woke up from his coma and passed away from Cancer?  R.I.P.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 20, 2010)

Someone tell me about the Solar friend

I hear he's a "super producer"   ldestryoma


----------



## Deweze (Apr 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5vuTToYN8M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 20, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Someone tell me about the Solar friend
> 
> I hear he's a "super producer"   ldestryoma



He produced for Guru on his projects that are relatively irrelevant. People also say he may have been Guru's "partner."


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone listen to the new Cypress Hill album?
From the review I got, it seemed like the album has a big rock-influence?


----------



## LayZ (Apr 20, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> He produced for Guru on his projects that are relatively irrelevant.People also say he may have been Guru's *"partner."*


Yeah, I got that feeling when I read his farewell letter.


----------



## Griever (Apr 20, 2010)

I listen to rap every once in a while.

Tupac mainly, i really like his work.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 20, 2010)

While B.o.B's album can be downloaded now I'ma be buying it on amazon. This is the first CD bought this year and the guy deserves my money if you ask me. Puts out quality music. 

Drake issue - I like his music cause it's easy to vibe to and chill. He's not a master lyrical artist or flow amazing but he has a nice ring to his voice and just makes enjoyable songs. Especially his voice, unlike alot of artist today he has a good one. 

J cole - Good artist but I can't really get the love for him. Might be another Nas for me. 

Banks - Re-listened to his first album last week, good album but disappointed overall. However he's failed alot since then, I don't think I'll ever buy another one of his albums.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt2uaAyw1gs[/YOUTUBE]

This the song I let Rap haters listen too


MY PEOPLES COME FIRST!!


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 20, 2010)

Still no feedback for me? 

Don't make me beg


----------



## Fraust (Apr 20, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Thanks Ito lesse if it works.
> 
> The Songs I Sing.MP3 - 6.3 Mb
> 
> ...



Enjoyable. iPod worthy. Even my "current music" playlist worthy.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 20, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Enjoyable. iPod worthy. Even my "current music" playlist worthy.



Thank you!

Its always the ultimate compliment to make an iPod. I appreciate it.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 20, 2010)

Put your Guru avatars everyoneee


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn! Guru died?!!



Rest in peace


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 21, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Its always the ultimate compliment to make an iPod. I appreciate it.



THE BEEF, IT'S ON!!!! Cyphon takes shots at Drake and Nicki Minaj.  *Anxiously awaiting Drake and Nicki's response.*


----------



## dilbot (Apr 21, 2010)

Shad's new song for download


----------



## Deweze (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Cyphon goes broke tomorrow


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 21, 2010)

Chris Brown has bars


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh no no no chris brown wtf is this?


----------



## Deweze (Apr 21, 2010)

OMFG

showtimehiphop is not working for meeeee


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 21, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Chris Brown has bars



Lol I wonder who ghostwrote that


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 21, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> THE BEEF, IT'S ON!!!! Cyphon takes shots at Drake and Nicki Minaj.  *Anxiously awaiting Drake and Nicki's response.*



They don't want it with me to be honest. The only thing I fear from them is their hype. Lyrically I don't even see them as competition. 

Now if you are talking people like Cassidy, Jadakiss, Eminem etc....Then I am scared for my life.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 21, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> One on the radio.  I don't care how crazy his flow on the track was, he couldn't compliment the beat that's like having marvin gaye singing over rage against the machine track. It's out of place.



I still don't see how you can say that. The only reason he seemed out of place is because he made everyone else not belong on the same track with him. So I guess I could agree with you in that sense.


----------



## ez (Apr 21, 2010)

his rhymes sound like kanye's

and the beat is horrendous


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 22, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> I still don't see how you can say that. The only reason he seemed out of place is because he made everyone else not belong on the same track with him. So I guess I could agree with you in that sense.



You know what flow is subjective, we'll leave it at that.  Then show me how Eminem lyrically owned that track.  I swear people just gave it to Eminem because it's Eminem.  I don't believe for a second that Eminem killed that track lyrically.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 22, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> You know what flow is subjective, we'll leave it at that.  Then show me how Eminem lyrically owned that track.  I swear people just gave it to Eminem because it's Eminem.  I don't believe for a second that Eminem killed that track lyrically.



Yea his lyrics weren't amazing or anything but his flow took it over the edge. Drake came a bit harder on the punchlines and Kanye is always good for one liners. Wayne


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> You know what flow is subjective, we'll leave it at that.  Then show me how Eminem lyrically owned that track.  I swear people just gave it to Eminem because it's Eminem.  I don't believe for a second that Eminem killed that track lyrically.



Lyrically it wasn't special, but his flow was on point. His emotion was better then the monotone voices from the other 3 artist. Don't even get me started on wayne's ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) crackhead elmo voice. 

Then again it isn't always about lyrics. It's combining all different things from flow, lyrics, emotion and so on. Em delivered better then all of them except maybe lyrics but that's up for debate aswell. 

Regardless I liked all of them except wayne on that song. And I found the beat just fine. 

BTW B.o.B's new album is great, love it.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 22, 2010)

What song are you talking about


----------



## Deweze (Apr 22, 2010)

I like this [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTSAPQEfDw0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 22, 2010)

man u just hearin that lol. a definite fave off that album.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2010)

Deweze said:


> What song are you talking about



Forever. Either way not trying to argue just never seen someone actually say eminem didn't rip that shit. I can understanding liking drake's verse more but to say eminem didn't come hard is lol.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkJpjc3IU0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enigma (Apr 22, 2010)

It's a shame. I think around 10 tracks have been leaked from B.o.B's album. I like this bonus track.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 22, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> You know what flow is subjective, we'll leave it at that.



Fair enough.



> Then show me how Eminem lyrically owned that track.  I swear people just gave it to Eminem because it's Eminem.  I don't believe for a second that Eminem killed that track lyrically.



Well honestly Eminem wasn't astounding lyrically but neither was anyone else. Drake had the corniest vs IMO and his punchlines were pretty much garbage. 

After that would be Wayne but he is pretty terrible in general so I except as much.

Kanye did what he does which is fine in a 1 vs small dose on a song like this.

What I liked about Em's lyrics were that they seemed to call out people and answer a beef at the same time. At least that is the way I took them.

"He could make them look like bozo's he's wondering if he should spit this slow. Fuck no!". That to me was basically a diss to the other 3 on the track and I loved it. He may not have meant it that way but I took it that way.

"They been waiting patiently for Pinocchio to poke his nose" seemed like an answer to Gucci Mane or at least Em touching on that subject.

I mean the whole thing just had a feel to it that he was well above everyone around him and he knew it without straight out saying it. 

I just loved the whole thing.


----------



## Tash (Apr 22, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> You know what flow is subjective, we'll leave it at that.  Then show me how Eminem lyrically owned that track.  I swear people just gave it to Eminem because it's Eminem.  I don't believe for a second that Eminem killed that track lyrically.



Lyrics are subjective too, as are most things involving music and opinion.


----------



## Ito (Apr 22, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> man u just hearin that lol. a definite fave off that album.



It was from a mixtape. Not an album.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 22, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> -"Macadamia nuts, they go" I don't think Drake had the corniest lines.



So 1 line from Em as opposed to Drake's whole verse being mostly corny? 

I still don't see it.



> -That makes Eminem seem inferior, a confident person doesn't need to diss others for no reason.



Well I suppose the reason would be that they aren't very good and make rap look bad. He is essentially saying game needs to be stepped up. Which is true anyway.



> -I don't know whats happening between him and Gucci Mane.



Gucci Mane was on the Obsessed remix for Mariah Carey and said some dumb Pinocchio line. I assumed Em was touching on that but I don't know if it was ever official.



> -Drake sounded the most confident, and had the strongest verses which is why I put him above Eminem.



He was actually the weakest vs besides Wayne IMO and how did he have the most confidence? They all seemed pretty cocky IMO. Not to mention sounding confident just makes you look dumb when your vs is as weak as his was.



> It is what it is, I'm aware most people like Eminem better.  Just wanted to give my 2 cents.



No problem and it is enjoyable seeing someone who didn't think Em was the best tbh even though I think you are very wrong in this case.

Still nice to see another side of things.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 22, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> So 1 line from Em as opposed to Drake's whole verse being mostly corny?



Em's verse wasn't corny but it was laaaaaame and just weak compared to Drake.




> Well I suppose the reason would be that they aren't very good and make rap look bad. He is essentially saying game needs to be stepped up. Which is true anyway.



So Far Gone>>>Relapse.  Em is in no place to talk shit yet.  If you want to talk about crap music, Eminem made Encore.  



> He was actually the weakest vs besides Wayne IMO and how did he have the most confidence? They all seemed pretty cocky IMO. Not to mention sounding confident just makes you look dumb when your vs is as weak as his was.



Drake and Wayne were the only one comfortable with themselves, that's confidence.  Drake goes over Wayne for stronger lyrics.  Kanye was trying to do weird voices and sound tough.  Eminem felt like he was just trying too hard with his over the top flow.  Going over the top with weak lyrics make a person look equally dumb.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2010)

Haha at so far gone being better then relapse...I seen some crazy shit but on lyrics alone relapse shits on anything so far gone had and I'm a fan of drake's work. Daja Vu >>> Whole So far gone cd. 

And Wayne is confident on every track cause he's always saying the same shit with the same shitty lyrics and same crappy flow yet he made millions off people who bought into his shit because more then half the other artist in the last few years have been lacking. There's a reason I haven't bought an album in years and all of a sudden this year I'm willing to pick up 4-5 cds in the next few months. Finally some talented people are in the game, while the people who've ruined rap for me are going to jail.


----------



## Dyon (Apr 23, 2010)

yesss today's a good day. I'm going to the Mos Def concert tonight!

I think you should see the song "Forever" as a whole composition, why discuss about who made the best part? the song, taking it all round, is good and I think everyone, Wayne, Em, Drake and Kanye West did contribute to the awesomeness of the song.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 23, 2010)

Wtf comparing Drake to Eminem now?


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 23, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Haha at so far gone being better then relapse...I seen some crazy shit but on lyrics alone relapse shits on anything so far gone had and I'm a fan of drake's work. Daja Vu >>> Whole So far gone cd.
> 
> And Wayne is confident on every track cause he's always saying the same shit with the same shitty lyrics and same crappy flow yet he made millions off people who bought into his shit because more then half the other artist in the last few years have been lacking. There's a reason I haven't bought an album in years and all of a sudden this year I'm willing to pick up 4-5 cds in the next few months. Finally some talented people are in the game, while the people who've ruined rap for me are going to jail.



We could sit here all day debating, different strokes for different folks.

Eminem latest efforts sounds insecure and forced, he doesn't have the emotions and confidence he had in Infinite, SSLP, MMLP and Eminem Show.  I'm just saying that even Drake and Wayne seem confidence in comparison.

TBH, I can't think of many albums worth buying today either.  Only album that I liked was Blu's under the Heavens and Drake's so far gone.  But it's not good enough to warrant me to buy it.



Dyon said:


> yesss today's a good day. I'm going to the Mos Def concert tonight!



I'm jealous, where I live we don't get much hip hop concerts.



Deweze said:


> Wtf comparing Drake to Eminem now?



That mentality is a big problem in hip hop, a problem Joe Budden and Talib Kweli recognizes.  Comparing statuses between rappers as opposed to actual ability.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2010)

No, ability wise drake isn't even on Jay-z's level and Em is above Jay-z. So how can drake be on Em's level?

But I'll just end it there. I'm actually listening to Wale's album *Didn't even know he released it* and so far it's pretty good, his flow is nice and steady. These new guys in the game are actually good.


----------



## ez (Apr 23, 2010)

reasonable doubt's better than anything em's ever put out.


----------



## little nin (Apr 23, 2010)

Just finished listening to LeftBack, need to hear it again properly though, going through B.O.B's album now, liking it so far 

I wanna get into J Cole though, everyone hear gets good vibes from him, where should I start with him?

New Shad pek


----------



## LayZ (Apr 23, 2010)

little nin said:


> Just finished listening to LeftBack, need to hear it again properly though, going through B.O.B's album now, liking it so far
> 
> I wanna get into J Cole though, everyone hear gets good vibes from him, where should I start with him?
> 
> New Shad pek


Yeah, I like that LB album.  I'm going to see B.O.B. and Lupe tonight.

Get his "Warm Up" mixtape. 

New Shad?


----------



## little nin (Apr 23, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Yeah, I like that LB album.  I'm going to see B.O.B. and Lupe tonight.
> 
> Get his "Warm Up" mixtape.
> 
> New Shad?


Yeah, but you probably saw that earlier neway lol


dilbot said:


> Shad's new song for download



Lucky mofo!, hope the crowd is good!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 23, 2010)

B.o.b.'s album is nice. Liking every song. Hope Drake's lives up to its hype.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 23, 2010)

ezxx said:


> reasonable doubt's better than anything em's ever put out.



Nah, I cant cosign that one. MMLP was much better than Reasonable doubt, imo, certainly when it comes to lyrics. Nice avy btw.

And I agree that the public overates a rappers overall lyrical skill, because of the status they have in the rap game. For example, some people say that Jay is the GOAT. But just because he has a high status in the rap game, doesnt mean that he's the most lyrical. I can name a few rappers, imo, who are more lyrical than Jay. Buddens and Talib Kwali are 100% right.


----------



## ez (Apr 23, 2010)

eh, lyrically EM is nowhere near jay on that album if you ask me. reasonable doubt's concept is far more intricate than MMLP. flow? sure. em's better on some tracks. on another note EM's discography is seriously lacking, while jay has some pretty good albums overall.

but, i don't think jay's one of the greatest or anything, although to his credit he was a pioneer of sorts at a point in time.

people like sadistik, illogic, sage francis...aka people who aren't typically discussed here, are better than he is, lyrically, without a doubt.

and thanks. she can dance...


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Apr 24, 2010)

Lasers release date will be announced next week.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Em killed Jay on his own shit, tell me Jay-z was better on renegade just so I actually know one person in the world who thinks that...I won't get into what albums are better but this is how I always viewed Jay-z "Great singles, shitty albums after his first two albums" while Em it's "Weak singles for the most part but amazing albums, first three"



I agree he was better in that song, but Jay-Z has had much better albums in his career.  I wouldn't go as far as to say it's been a more consistent career cause it's not but Jay's high points eclipse Em's


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 24, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Lasers release date will be announced next week.



About. Fucking. Time.

It's probably gonna be October or some shit then get pushed back to December though


----------



## Z (Apr 24, 2010)

Jay-Z > Eminem.

Overall.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> I agree he was better in that song, but Jay-Z has had much better albums in his career.  I wouldn't go as far as to say it's been a more consistent career cause it's not but Jay's high points eclipse Em's



Disagree, MMLP and Eminem show were better then any Jay-z album. While Jay was rapping about making money and cars, EM was tackling political issues, his wife, his daughter, racism, and gave you real emotion where's Jay-z I never got that all that. While Jay never released something as bad as Encore he I felt he never released something nearly as good as MMLP or Eminem Show. 

Also disagree on Jay's high points are bigger then Em's. Besides the obvious sales being in Em's favor, Lose Yourself single was bigger then anything Jay-z ever put out, least in NY and Jay came from NY. 

However rather not get into a argument over who is better cause it actually comes down to opinions and what you wanna listen to. I also respect both artist for there styles and how they came into the game. I always let new artist in and can't wait to see if they bring something new to the game. I mean every artist starts out small and blows up, drake could be the next Jay-z.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 24, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Nah, I cant cosign that one. MMLP was much better than Reasonable doubt, imo, certainly when it comes to lyrics. Nice avy btw.
> 
> And I agree that the public overates a rappers overall lyrical skill, because of the status they have in the rap game. For example, some people say that Jay is the GOAT. But just because he has a high status in the rap game, doesnt mean that he's the most lyrical. I can name a few rappers, imo, who are more lyrical than Jay. Buddens and Talib Kwali are 100% right.



I don't rank albums, but I think I lean towards MMLP too.

Yup, when Method and Buddens got into shit, I can't believe people were siding with Method.  I swear some fans are delusional and cant handle watching their hero get destroyed.



ezxx said:


> eh, lyrically EM is nowhere near jay on that album if you ask me. reasonable doubt's concept is far more intricate than MMLP. flow? sure. em's better on some tracks. on another note EM's discography is seriously lacking, while jay has some pretty good albums overall.
> 
> but, i don't think jay's one of the greatest or anything, although to his credit he was a pioneer of sorts at a point in time.
> 
> ...



RD usually suits more mature audiences, but I think MMLP is lyrically stronger.  Discography wise I think Jay-z has a small edge over eminem.

Jay - Reasonable Doubt, Blueprint, Black Album, In my lifetime, Hard Knock Life

Eminem - SSLP, Infinite, MMLP, and The Eminem Show had it's moments.
SSLP and Infinite is kind of hard to listen to, from an aesthetic standpoint.


----------



## milesg2g (Apr 24, 2010)

owow this is my type of thread. lol

I love me some real shit. Lets go in


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 24, 2010)

"In the cut, in the cut rolling doobies up"


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2010)

^ My friend got me into some Wiz. Good stuff.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 24, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Disagree, MMLP and Eminem show were better then any Jay-z album. While Jay was rapping about making money and cars, EM was tackling political issues, his wife, his daughter, racism, and gave you real emotion where's Jay-z I never got that all that. While Jay never released something as bad as Encore he I felt he never released something nearly as good as MMLP or Eminem Show.



_"Motherfuckers -
say that I'm foolish I only talk about jewels (bling bling)
Do you fools listen to music or do you just skim through it?"_

If money and cars are the only thing you think Jay raps about, you need to listen again.  Reasonable doubt is one of the most reflective and conscious albums of it's time, and more mature than anything Eminem has done.

Jay speaks on everyone in his life, racism and can get emotional.  Momma loves me, Moment of Clarity, and 1st song were all very heart felt.  Eminem curses out everyone that has done him wrong and blames his upbringing (you can hear it even in airplanes pt 2.).  Jay on the other hand forgives his enemies even reconciling, admits the mistakes hes done, and makes the best out of his situation.  Jay has the positivity and maturity factor over Eminem.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> _"Motherfuckers -
> say that I'm foolish I only talk about jewels (bling bling)
> Do you fools listen to music or do you just skim through it?"_
> 
> ...


That's true, I guess I shouldn't put Jay-z in a category about jewels and cars. It's been a long time since I listen to Jay-z, his old stuff. That new album basically sucked balls except for the singles *Funny enough* However now you got me wanting to go through my cds and pull out some old Jay-z cds, my cds haven't been touched in years 

Like I said I respect where both artist comes from. Maybe I just like what Em has to say more then Jay. Same reason I like DMX more then Ice Cube, now not a good comparison but in terms of music they both rap about things like hood, how hard they are, where they come from and so on but I never really cared about ice cubes stuff yet I can listen to DMX songs on repeat. So comes down to actually caring about the artist themselves I guess. 

As far as positivity emotion over EM, I'd say most artist do. Em has never been about a positive message really. He's always been upset, mad, and angry at most of the world. Then again I can't blame him. Shit mom, cheating wife, dad left, scapegoat for the media, label on his back, best friend killed, daughter almost taken away, going to court on gun charges. In his views the world sucks, haha. So yeah eminem defiantly more negative then Jay-z or actually most artist.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 24, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Eminem curses out everyone that has done him wrong and blames his upbringing (you can hear it even in airplanes pt 2.).  Jay on the other hand forgives his enemies even reconciling, admits the mistakes hes done, and makes the best out of his situation.  Jay has the positivity and maturity factor over Eminem.



Not to disagree with your point but I just wanted to bring up Eminem's performance with Elton John awhile back. Not sure how well it applies here but it was a huge moment against all of the critics who thought Em was homophobic and all that. Just thought I would mention it. 

On another note I would say Eminem goes above Jay Z when talking about greatest rappers and such. I mean when getting into the grit they are both good as actual rappers but then we have to look beyond to things like impact and such. Eminem's impact on the industry is probably only matched by 2 Pac if matched by anyone. Then we have to consider how he did it, which is as a white guy. He is basically like Jackie Robinson of rap or something.

In an industry where he would come across as corny he has produced beats for legends like Nas and Jay Z, been chosen to produce and work on a 2 Pac album (not by Pac obviously but still....) and has artists who claim they are the best (Lil Wayne) pretty much begging to work with him.

The stuff listed doesn't actually show he is a better rapper I guess, but he made it into those positions because of his rapping so it indirectly relates I guess.


----------



## Shade737 (Apr 24, 2010)

The battle between the two most overrated artists in the industry second to Pac and Biggie.

The B.O.B. album has some good songs but some sound too pop for me.


----------



## little nin (Apr 24, 2010)

Shade737 said:


> The battle between the two most overrated artists in the industry second to Pac and Biggie.
> 
> *The B.O.B. album has some good songs but some sound too pop for me*.



I found that out too when I was done with it, good listen regardless I think but I couldn't really get into all the songs as much as I would've liked


----------



## Deweze (Apr 24, 2010)

Z said:


> Jay-Z > Eminem.
> 
> Overall.



**


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Apr 24, 2010)

Someone PM me link to Bob's album. Too lazy to look.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 24, 2010)

^I second that.  Be cool if someone can up Wale's album too.



crazymtf said:


> As far as positivity emotion over EM, I'd say most artist do. Em has never been about a positive message really. He's always been upset, mad, and angry at most of the world. Then again I can't blame him. Shit mom, cheating wife, dad left, scapegoat for the media, label on his back, best friend killed, daughter almost taken away, going to court on gun charges. In his views the world sucks, haha. So yeah eminem defiantly more negative then Jay-z or actually most artist.



Yeah we can sit here and argue all day, but at the end of the day it's just who you prefer.  Lyrically Em is better than Beastie Boys, but I'd choose to listen to Beastie Boys just for the fact that they don't make me angry and depressed.



Cyphon said:


> Not to disagree with your point but I just wanted to bring up Eminem's performance with Elton John awhile back. Not sure how well it applies here but it was a huge moment against all of the critics who thought Em was homophobic and all that. Just thought I would mention it.
> 
> On another note I would say Eminem goes above Jay Z when talking about greatest rappers and such. I mean when getting into the grit they are both good as actual rappers but then we have to look beyond to things like impact and such. Eminem's impact on the industry is probably only matched by 2 Pac if matched by anyone. Then we have to consider how he did it, which is as a white guy. He is basically like Jackie Robinson of rap or something.
> 
> ...



Yeah that was a good move by Em.  TBH, I don't think Jay z or Eminem having that big of an impact.  They are what I would call the poster boys of hip hop.

Before Eminem there were the Beastie Boys who were good white rappers.  NWA has already pushed the controversial envelop.  Jay z followed in Kool G Rap's footstep of mafioso rap.  Jay has more power than you think, he has the 2 biggest artist of this generation under his belt, Kanye and Rihanna.  Drake, Kid Cudi, and Wale was supposed to make a song together, Jay didn't give Wale the beat so it never happened.  Kanye West is arguably the most influential rapper of this generation, without Kanye catering to another audience there would be no B.o.B, Kid Cudi, Drake, and Lupe Fiasco.  And Kanye works for Jay.  Everyone Eminem has signed has faded out.


----------



## Vault (Apr 24, 2010)

Jay's Reasonable doubt > Anything Em put out. Thats a fact


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2010)

I thought we were finished with this subject


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> ^I second that.  Be cool if someone can up Wale's album too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True. I find it funny since I like B.o.B, drake, and lupe yet I can't stand Kayne. Funny how that works


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 24, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Before Eminem there were the Beastie Boys who were good white rappers.  NWA has already pushed the controversial envelop.



This is true but you have to look at the big picture. That is 2 different groups of people doing 2 different things. Em was all of that in one + some. Not ignoring the fact he connected with a bigger mass of people than either of those 2 IIRC.



> Jay has more power than you think, he has the 2 biggest artist of this generation under his belt, Kanye and Rihanna.



Em brought in 50 Cent which is as big or bigger than both of them. Then throw in D12 and Obie Trice both being multi platinum selling artists just for show. 

Granted D12 and Obie don't compare but they are still a solo and group project Em took platinum and more.

The major difference here is that Jay didn't really make Rihanna. Em essentially created D12 and Obie and was the reason for their success. Kanye is more 50/50 I guess.

So Jay's achievement is really no more than an ear for talent.

If Em is cosigning an artist and really pushing the project it is pretty much guaranteed success. Jay doesn't have that touch. 



> Kanye West is arguably the most influential rapper of this generation, without Kanye catering to another audience there would be no B.o.B, Kid Cudi, Drake, and Lupe Fiasco.  And Kanye works for Jay.  Everyone Eminem has signed has faded out.



Better point here about Kanye but it doesn't have much to do with Jay at all.


----------



## Deadmau5 (Apr 24, 2010)

I like stuff that is more beat oriented. Like J Dilla, Common, FlyLo, Samiyam. Hip Hop Beats are spectacular. Here is my fav. song. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVYza0NiWuU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> I thought we were finished with this subject



That's the Nas vs. Jay-Z debate.


----------



## Ito (Apr 24, 2010)

I need some new Blu.


----------



## Kittan (Apr 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]UVtpXvzzXiA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Apr 24, 2010)

Kittan said:


> [YOUTUBE]UVtpXvzzXiA[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]ItWuyCGyxS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Apr 24, 2010)

REFLECTION ETERNALLLLLLLLLLLLLlll

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qB48Qo-CEy8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Apr 25, 2010)

YES

They're coming to LA in a few weeks, I totally plan to go to that show.


----------



## milesg2g (Apr 25, 2010)

Hottest mixtape out right now.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 25, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Em brought in 50 Cent which is as big or bigger than both of them. Then throw in D12 and Obie Trice both being multi platinum selling artists just for show.
> 
> The major difference here is that Jay didn't really make Rihanna. Em essentially created D12 and Obie and was the reason for their success. Kanye is more 50/50 I guess.
> 
> ...



Ask people if they know who Obie Trice, D12, 50 cent vs. who Kanye West and Rihanna is.  Just about everyone and their mom would know who Kanye and Rihanna is.  50 cent has fallen from favor and takes third.  As for Obie and D12, they're lucky if half of hip hop heads still remember them.

Em had as much in D12's creation as Jay had in Rihanna and Kanye.  It was Jay who auditioned and signed Rihanna, and it was Jay who gave Kanye the green light to make an album.

The touch that Em has may not be a good attribute.  Yes anything Eminem touches sells, is it because Eminem makes things that much better?  No its because Eminem can shit on a plate and his fans would buy it.  Eminem has alot of stans, he knows it and he milks them dry for it.

Again it has everything to do with Jay, if Jay didn't back Kanye up he might've not ever released an album and we could still be listening to gangster party music on the radio.  Jay set the trend for last generation hip hop, and is indirectly responsible for modern hip hop.  That's more impact than what Eminem has.

And if were talking about selling records, were talking money, which Jay made more than anyone else 2009 in hip hop.



crazymtf said:


> True. I find it funny since I like B.o.B, drake, and lupe yet I can't stand Kayne. Funny how that works



Lol, Kanye gets annoying and overly egocentric.  You gotta give him the fact that he's one of the only artists who can make a huge hit single with every album.



Deadmau5 said:


> I like stuff that is more beat oriented. Like J Dilla, Common, FlyLo, Samiyam. Hip Hop Beats are spectacular. Here is my fav. song.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVYza0NiWuU[/YOUTUBE]



Hi Tek makes some of my favorite beats.  I think Memories Live is amongst my favorite.



Kittan said:


> [YOUTUBE]UVtpXvzzXiA[/YOUTUBE]



Love that song, I listen to that song every morning to get lifted.

"This Morning I woke up,
Feeling Brand New and I jumped up.
Feeling my high's and my lows, and my souls, and my goals.
Just to stop smoking and stop drinking
But lately I've been thinking I've got my reasons, Just to get by."

Gives me shivers.  Kind of makes me feel like I'm rationlizing my lifestyle though lol.


----------



## Deadmau5 (Apr 25, 2010)

If anyones lookin for really good beat I suggest Hudson Mohawke, his shit is straight up orgasmic. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_36Bw_t-fgU&feature=related [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xemnas (Apr 25, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> *Again it has everything to do with Jay, if Jay didn't back Kanye up he might've not ever released an album* and we could still be listening to gangster party music on the radio.  Jay set the trend for last generation hip hop, and is indirectly responsible for modern hip hop.  That's more impact than what Eminem has.





Last time I checked, if it wasn't for DAME DASH, Kanye would still be living with his moms, in his room chopping samples.

Jay didn't see anything particularly interesting in Kanye, as far as rapping goes. It was Dame that gave him his chance.

That's why Dame was awestruck by 'Ye's decision to stay with Hov.



Deadmau5 said:


> If anyones lookin for really good beat I suggest Hudson Mohawke, his shit is straight up orgasmic.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_36Bw_t-fgU&feature=related [/YOUTUBE]



Glad to see some HudMo fans in here!


----------



## little nin (Apr 25, 2010)

Deadmau5 said:


> I like stuff that is more beat oriented. Like J Dilla, Common, FlyLo, Samiyam. Hip Hop Beats are spectacular. Here is my fav. song.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVYza0NiWuU[/YOUTUBE]


Always good 

Anyone ever heard of Alex B? My friend who runs a website got e-mailed his album by his label, orgasmic sound along the lines of Flying Lotus and Afta-1


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 25, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Ask people if they know who Obie Trice, D12, 50 cent vs. who Kanye West and Rihanna is.  Just about everyone and their mom would know who Kanye and Rihanna is.  50 cent has fallen from favor and takes third.



As I already admitted D12 and Obie are smaller, but 50 is bigger than the others. Him falling off is his own lack of talent and has nothing to do with Em so how is it even relevant here? We are comparing things Em and Jay did.



> Em had as much in D12's creation as Jay had in Rihanna and Kanye.  It was Jay who auditioned and signed Rihanna, and it was Jay who gave Kanye the green light to make an album.



Okay but how does that show anything about Jay except that he has an ear for talent? Em actually took his people and made them something where as Jay simply signed good artists. Not to say D12 and Obie were terrible or anything.

I don't believe Jay Z has the power to take someones project to that level simply by being present.

On another note isn't the guy above right? Jay Z has seemingly always dogged Kanye a lot. Wouldn't it have been DD to put Kanye out?



> The touch that Em has may not be a good attribute.  Yes anything Eminem touches sells, is it because Eminem makes things that much better?  No its because Eminem can shit on a plate and his fans would buy it.  Eminem has alot of stans, he knows it and he milks them dry for it.



Yes and this is ALL what I have been talking about. Em's influence in the game. He has done so well and is so big he can single handedly take even an average artist and make them multi platinum.....Or he could have before. Todays CD buying isn't what it once was.

Jay doesn't carry that same weight with his influence like Em.



> Again it has everything to do with Jay, if Jay didn't back Kanye up he might've not ever released an album and we could still be listening to gangster party music on the radio.



All of this is totally irrelevant to our argument. So what this says is Jay Z has good ears. Jay Z didn't make people like Kanye.



> Jay set the trend for last generation hip hop, and is indirectly responsible for modern hip hop.  That's more impact than what Eminem has.



Nope. Kanye is the one who actually put the music out, not Jay. Looking even deeper into the whole thing Kanye picks up a lot of white fans/moderate fans with his style of music. A lot of those fans are only around because Em brought them in. 



> And if were talking about selling records, were talking money, which Jay made more than anyone else 2009 in hip hop.



We are talking influence and overall money is totally irrelevant since Jay Z does all kinds of business outside of music. So yeah he makes paper but it isn't because he is a huge music influence.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 25, 2010)

Just finished listening to Wale and BoB.  Liked Wale, really chill stuff.  Didn't really like Bob, I thought it was pretty tacky as I expected.



Cyphon said:


> As I already admitted D12 and Obie are smaller, but 50 is bigger than the others. Him falling off is his own lack of talent and has nothing to do with Em so how is it even relevant here? We are comparing things Em and Jay did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This may be the most relevant question, how old are you?  You sound young in that song you posted.  My generation are hip hop artists of today: Drake, B.o.b, Wale, Kid Cudi, Blu, etc.  Most hip hop artists of today cite Jay as a major influence, Drake said it best when he said, "I never cried when Pac died, but I probably will when Hov does."

You know why?  Because our generation grew up on Jay, we were too young to remember pac, but we came to age when Jay z was leading hip hop.  Jay's influence was so big that it reached a point where he was dictating what people were wearing.  Ask Crazymtf about the iceberg clothes.  Eminem was around too but he was always a side character compared to Jay.

Yes Eminem can sell anything he touches and he certainly has influence or else he couldn't sell it.  But that influence doesn't stretch beyond his fanbase.  If you weren't around for it, you just didn't witness it.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 25, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> This may be the most relevant question, how old are you?



I am 24.



> My generation are hip hop artists of today: Drake, B.o.b, Wale, Kid Cudi, Blu, etc.  Most hip hop artists of today cite Jay as a major influence, Drake said it best when he said, "I never cried when Pac died, but I probably will when Hov does."



Well yes, Jay has more influence over artists and I wont argue that. Em's style does not speak to a lot of black fans/artists so how COULD he influence them? If there were a ton of white rappers Em would be the influence as opposed to Jay. I was referring more to the influence over fans and such, but you do make a good point I wasn't really thinking about. So I concede there.



> Yes Eminem can sell anything he touches and he certainly has influence or else he couldn't sell it.  But that influence doesn't stretch beyond his fanbase.  If you weren't around for it, you just didn't witness it.



Yes but his fanbase is huge so it really doesn't mean anything that it is only HIS fanbase. Because his fanbase is most of raps fanbase.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol     racism.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 25, 2010)

A new song leaked from Lasers.

Thread on Dubbie


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Just finished listening to Wale and BoB.  Liked Wale, really chill stuff.  Didn't really like Bob, I thought it was pretty tacky as I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with some of this. Jay has a overall bigger impact on artist coming up but Cyphon is right. A big reason for that is because the artist coming up are mostly black and can relate to Jay's work more so then Ems. No racism, just how you can relate to an artist. 

Also we gotta remember Jay's big days were a lot earlier then Em's so mattering how old you are is how much the music effected you. I'm still young so when I grew up listening to Rap in middle school - high school was more of Em's time to shine. When I was 12 MMLP dropped. When I was 14 eminem show dropped. Eminem Show took Brooklyn by storm anyway. Every radio station, even ROCK stations, were playing eminem. 

Sing for the moment, without me, cleaning out my closet were everywhere here. Radio, computers, cd players *haha ipods...* When lose yourself dropped...forget it, em was the biggest talked about subject when it came to music. 

Now I also grew up in a multi race area. Black, White, Arabs, Spanish, Asian. So I won't speak for every race but I do remember every race, least few people, were bumping eminem. Jay-z was never talked about in the same amount as eminem when I was in school. D12 world was also big in my school because the gangsta phase was huge then. 50 cent selling 12 million cds was bought up by basically every race because who the fuck wasn't feeling in the club? 

Jay-z has one thing alot of other artist lack though. No matter when he drops a album he has the ability to pick GOOD-GREAT singles *Save changing my cloths, what the fuck was that garbage?*. Jay-z knows what the public wants, what the radio wants, and he's able to get even non-rapping fans listening simply because of his singles. Run this town/Empire state of mind got more radio play then anything off relapse. Reason why is cause Jay knows how to pick singles good. 

Now back to the whole point of who had a bigger impact, I can't comment on everyone here but Em did for me. Em talked about issues I cared about and I actually wanted to learn more. Up until then I didn't listen to much rap besides DMX so it was a big change for me. Em was basically my middle school and early high school years so for me EM was the bigger impact. If I went to school 4 years earlier then Maybe Jay would of been the bigger impact. Either way both of them are huge influences on the rap game, both had some of the biggest names in the game on there roaster, and both IMO are great artist. 

And yes I give Kayne credit for selling big and picking big singles. But I tried listening to his cds and everything I find em very average.


----------



## milesg2g (Apr 25, 2010)

What are you guys' thoughts and opinions on Meek Millz?


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Apr 26, 2010)

Didn't like Bob's album that much. 

Pretty much all the good songs were the ones that leaked a while back.

Also, lol at Obie and D12. They're about as relevant as Memphis Bleek these days.

And still waiting on Pac Div - Don't Mention It and TiRon - Mustard.

One of those should be mixtape of the year, going by how good Church League Champs and Ketchup were.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2010)

Didn't say they were popular now days, back when I was in High School they were though.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 26, 2010)

*Nas & Damian Marley - As We Enter (Official Video)*

[YOUTUBE]-WqrIs3TR_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Apr 26, 2010)

lol modfuc
kKkKkk


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 26, 2010)

Thats Fire cant wait till this drops


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 26, 2010)

Against the Storm

winter of the heart.MP3 - 10.2 Mb

Feedback please.

Reps for any.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnza-bmJmsw[/YOUTUBE]

omgomgomOGMGOmgOMG

GoDbLeSsUnDeRgRoUnD


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 26, 2010)

Agreed


----------



## Deweze (Apr 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2wMA7-mk-0[/YOUTUBE]

sometime th beat b betre than th e son
g


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm pissed cuz I just found out the Fabulous mixtape I DLed didn't have all the damn tracks on it

Anyway, I'm tryna get into B.o.B. so I can form a solid opinion on dude. I got the CD to listen to it, and I'm told I should DL his "Who The Fuck is B.o.B.?" mixtape. So I'll most likely be posting about that soon when I can get a DL for it


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 26, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Against the Storm
> 
> winter of the heart.MP3 - 10.2 Mb
> 
> ...



I'm actually feeling this. I've never heard you before so I'm assuming your the first cat?

Either way, I quite liked it


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 26, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> [YOUTUBE]-WqrIs3TR_c[/YOUTUBE]



Did the music video just come out? Damn, the album should be sick as hell


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> winter of the heart.MP3 - 10.2 Mb



Yes, longer songs are the way to go. I really liked 'The Songs I Sing', but it was too short. Both of the songs are very mellow and chill and your flow compliments it and gets complimented by it. It's another nice track.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 26, 2010)

Can someone pimp me:
Chiddy Bang - The Swelly Express mixtape?

In case nobody knows hwo Chiddy Bang is, here's one of their more popular songs, and a song featuring Black Thought:


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 26, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Against the Storm
> 
> winter of the heart.MP3 - 10.2 Mb
> 
> ...



Second guy blends his words together sometime and it doesn't seem to be intentional. His flow after the drums drop sounds off time. Reminded me of DMX too .

Third needs to be louder and/or more assertive.

Beat could use harder hitting drums. Bass and snare(?) sound a little washed out, don't know if that was the point or not though.

First could use stronger adlibs. If you're going to use them they'll have more impact if you either make them as loud as the vocals, stretch them out, or apply some kind of effect.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm pissed cuz I just found out the Fabulous mixtape I DLed didn't have all the damn tracks on it
> 
> Anyway, I'm tryna get into B.o.B. so I can form a solid opinion on dude. I got the CD to listen to it, and I'm told I should DL his "Who The Fuck is B.o.B.?" mixtape. So I'll most likely be posting about that soon when I can get a DL for it



Mixtape is good but the album is better, I love the majority of the songs. 

Em's single drops Friday "Not Afraid"


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 26, 2010)

@Cyphon and Crazymtf, glad we all reached a middle ground.

-Not feeling the Nas joint, it's decent, but not that special.
-Cyphon song it's real mellow.
-Bob was hit and miss for me liked a few tracks others i hated.  No one else think he was kind of tacky.  I'm a weezer fan but fuck rivers cuomo, he does nothing but dumb shit these days.
-Never heard of Meek Millz.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 27, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm actually feeling this. I've never heard you before so I'm assuming your the first cat?
> 
> Either way, I quite liked it



I am the first and third vs.

Thanks for listening and am glad you liked it. 



Fraust said:


> Yes, longer songs are the way to go. I really liked 'The Songs I Sing', but it was too short. Both of the songs are very mellow and chill and your flow compliments it and gets complimented by it. It's another nice track.



Thanks man and thanks for listening.



mystictrunks said:


> Third needs to be louder and/or more assertive.



1st and third was me and thus the same person 

But yeah I know what you mean. I wanted to be more assertive there but my voice simply doesn't get much more than that.



> Beat could use harder hitting drums. Bass and snare(?) sound a little washed out, don't know if that was the point or not though.



I appreciate you getting real in depth with the whole song but we don't make the beats, we just rap.



> First could use stronger adlibs. If you're going to use them they'll have more impact if you either make them as loud as the vocals, stretch them out, or apply some kind of effect.



Yeah I have been attempting to make them fit the song better but on this one I actually wanted them more quiet and out of the way so to speak. 


Thanks and reps to all listeners. 


Anyone who has the time and interest can go here

My response to your pic.

There are a lot of our songs posted. I would appreciate any feedback from listeners.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Apr 27, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Anyway, I'm tryna get into B.o.B. so I can form a solid opinion on dude. I got the CD to listen to it, and I'm told I should DL his "Who The Fuck is B.o.B.?" mixtape. So I'll most likely be posting about that soon when I can get a DL for it



B.o.B vs. Bobby Ray is better.



Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Can someone pimp me:
> Chiddy Bang - The Swelly Express mixtape?
> 
> In case nobody knows hwo Chiddy Bang is, here's one of their more popular songs, and a song featuring Black Thought:



K, sent.

On their Myspace they have another mini mixtape up too. Get that.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMws414Os48[/YOUTUBE]

I COME AROUND LIKE I GO AROUND 

WAT GOES UP MUST COME DOWN 

ANYONE WHO COMES DOWN MUST GO DOWN


----------



## milesg2g (Apr 27, 2010)

Yo Em's last mixtape.

All eyes on me

Pissed me off deadass like wtf was that? All of that shit was old and I've already heard on all of the Whiteowl Drop That's it's annoying to see DJ whiteowl use Em just for promotion.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 27, 2010)

Deweze said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope Em spits like this on Recovery.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2010)

I know right, dude is a monster. I hope it happens, i might hit up his facebook with the idea, he tends to talk to his fans quite alot.


----------



## milesg2g (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2010)

As to be expected from the god that is J Dilla.  

Monster beat with monster rhymes, that third verse, omg


----------



## Deweze (Apr 27, 2010)

He's no God


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2010)

But he is


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 27, 2010)

So Em has got on a Wayne track and blew him off of it and now takes a Drake beat and makes Drake look worse than he makes himself look.

Kanye better watch out. Looks like Em is living up to that "he could make them look like bozo's" line. Only 1 target left. 



Deweze said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMws414Os48[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I COME AROUND LIKE I GO AROUND
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 27, 2010)

It will never be my chair that you own, crown so tight that it cuts off circulation to the brain, no oxygen, other words there's no air to the thrown.


Fuck he is shittin on dudes.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 27, 2010)

But
why work with lil wayne



















Y


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 27, 2010)

Deweze said:


> But
> why work with lil wayne
> 
> Y



A couple of reasons:

1. He is the most played/heard rapper around. So that is promotion for Em and Em also makes sure he is heard clearly and by fans that may not normally be his.

2. What better way to show you are the best than to get on a track with the self proclaimed best and blow him off of it? I mean he gave us them side by side and we saw Wayne completely outclassed. 


Now I am probably just making some huge conspiracy theory here but I like to think of it this way since I hate both Wayne and Drake.

Then you get Em on Over who says there is no air to the throne AND says something like "I rip your vs from the beat and stomp on it". Could easily be talking about robbing Drakes beat.

If he really does do something related to Kanye I will refuse to believe anything but my own theory at that point


----------



## Deweze (Apr 27, 2010)

Vault said:


> But he is



                                  .


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 27, 2010)

Is it safe to say that Eminem is the best rapper ever? I mean, the dude is a friggin's monster. Even Nas says he beat Jay Z on his own shit


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah I just noticed a potential shot at Drake on his own beat:

"Pull your vs out the beat and stomp on it".

It all makes sense


----------



## Xemnas (Apr 27, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> A couple of reasons:
> 
> 1. He is the most played/heard rapper around. So that is promotion for Em and Em also makes sure he is heard clearly and by fans that may not normally be his.
> 
> ...



Em over an 808's track?

DO NOT WANT.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2010)

I Catch A Fly In That Bitch, You Think You Fly? You Just Food/ I Give As Much A Flying Fuck As That Superman Dude

Recovery will undoubtedly be my fave album of his since Show.


----------



## Honzou (Apr 27, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I Catch A Fly In That Bitch, You Think You Fly? You Just Food/ I Give As Much A Flying Fuck As That Superman Dude
> 
> Recovery will undoubtedly be my fave album of his since Show.



yesss!

I rewound this part like 4 times. We need more of this Em.


edit: Jay Electronica is a beast.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2010)

Honzou? said:


> yesss!
> 
> I rewound this part like 4 times. We need more of this Em.
> 
> ...



Didn't even realize first time the two lines before it match. 

"Trying To Give ME the Finger is kinda like giving a spider a WEB
I'ma just SPIN it and try to use it to my advantage
I Catch A Fly In That Bitch, You Think You Fly? You Just Food
I Give As Much A Flying Fuck As That Superman Dude"

Reason why got into em, love that find new things when re-listening, haha.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow Eminem hasn't lost his style and flow. 

At all. I guess he really did recover from the drugs holy shit. 

Amazing.


----------



## Honzou (Apr 27, 2010)

damn all those 'fly's that he used I was like "wait, wait, what?!?!?!" after the third rewind, it was "well damn" (rewind again).

I really hope he can keep this kind of flow man, I was kind of pissed when I first heard his verse on "Forever"


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 27, 2010)

*Eminem ? Despicable Freestyle Lyrics*

Copy pasta, so parts of it might be incorrect.



> I come around like what goes around
> What goes up must come down, anyone who comes up must go down
> Might aswell go for the gusto now
> Better not let up, better not let them breathe
> ...


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 27, 2010)

My god that was heavenly. Recovery is going to be the shit!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 27, 2010)

Some of my favorite lines 

"no air to the brain no oxygen other words it’s no air to the throne"

"take this dick and chomp on it, im so bad i could bitch slap a back handed compliment"

"you think you ball well i bomb it, i throw up bombs when i vomit
i throw down in the kitchen might hit your mum with my omlete
but you got egg on your face, now watch me drop it atomic"

Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2010)

LOL yes I LOVE that "I'm so bad I could Bitch Slap A Back Handed Compliment" line. I did like Airplane 2 but it didn't get me hyped like this did for Recovery. Btw single drops Thursday morning. Also it's said to be "Uplifting" so I'm guessing lose yourself/beautiful type drop.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2010)

My mind was just blown.

Looks like I'll be spending money on music this year. Fucking hyped like nothing else.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 28, 2010)

So I was just reading the tracklist for Distant Relatives and I couldn't help but wonder...WHY THE FUCK IS THERE A LIL WAYNE FEATURE!?

On the other hand, two K'Naan features is


----------



## LayZ (Apr 28, 2010)

> "Fuck that i’d rather turn this club to a ballroom brawl
> Get rowdy as Roethlisberger in a bathroom stall
> Like a leach stuck in a vacuum ya’ll
> ain’t nuttin but a whole lotta suckin’ going on"



I lol'd


----------



## little nin (Apr 28, 2010)

New Em is looking fucking great.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z20kPPNPQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Starstalker (Apr 28, 2010)

I hate it.
I don't consider it music. To me, it is just a bunch of people barking in a microphone and some lame background music, if any. No, sorry, if a man can't play a guitar, make a decent song, not just bark in the microphone tossing random words and trying to make a rhyme, then he is not a musician in my eyes.
I tried rap and it failed for me...


----------



## little nin (Apr 28, 2010)

^ Lol, get out of here man...


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 28, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> I hate it.
> I don't consider it music. To me, it is just a bunch of people barking in a microphone and some lame background music, if any. No, sorry, if a man can't play a guitar, make a decent song, not just bark in the microphone tossing random words and trying to make a rhyme, then he is not a musician in my eyes.
> I tried rap and it failed for me...



Thanks for sharing your narrow-minded view on music... 

Have you tried any hip-hop songs/albums outside of what's played on the radio? Although, I doubt it would change your opinion, if you think a musician must be able to play the guitar.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 28, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> I hate it.
> I don't consider it music. To me, it is just a bunch of people barking in a microphone and some lame background music, if any. No, sorry, if a man can't play a guitar, make a decent song, not just bark in the microphone tossing random words and trying to make a rhyme, then he is not a musician in my eyes.
> I tried rap and it failed for me...



GTFO

--

Damn, Em is going hard. Dem lyrics


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 28, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> I hate it.
> I don't consider it music. To me, it is just a bunch of people barking in a microphone and some lame background music, if any. No, sorry, if a man can't play a guitar, make a decent song, not just bark in the microphone tossing random words and trying to make a rhyme, then he is not a musician in my eyes.
> I tried rap and it failed for me...



This is coming from someone who obviously knows nothing about music.  Whether its singing or "barking"as you call it.  Its all rhythmic.  Following a time based pattern.  Singing and rapping are the same thing, so what you call "real" music is no different than rapping all under the same tree just different branches.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 28, 2010)

New Talib mixtape



StarkExpo 2010


----------



## LayZ (Apr 28, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> I hate it.
> I don't consider it music. To me, it is just a bunch of people barking in a microphone and some lame background music, if any. No, sorry, if a man can't play a guitar, make a decent song, not just bark in the microphone tossing random words and trying to make a rhyme, then he is not a musician in my eyes.
> I tried rap and it failed for me...


"To each their own."  People don't have like hip hop, I don't mind.  Because its so over-saturated, you probably haven't heard the best it has to offer.  But having said that, you clearly haven't researched this topic enough if you think thats what rapping is.  You're completely ignoring the talent it takes to deliver complex rhyme schemes while accompanying the rhythmic beat. Not to mention, no other musical art form can paint such a descriptive picture while telling a story.  I'm sure the people in this thread would gladly recommend you amazing stuff, but your mind is already made.


Shark Skin said:


> New Talib mixtape
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Thanks, hopefully this will hold me over until RPM.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Apr 28, 2010)

Pac Div - Don't Mention It.

Please don't tell me I'm the only one who got it.


----------



## Ito (Apr 28, 2010)

I can't wait for the new Madlib tape.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 28, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> I hate it.
> I don't consider it music. To me, it is just a bunch of people barking in a microphone and some lame background music, if any. No, sorry, if a man can't play a guitar, make a decent song, not just bark in the microphone tossing random words and trying to make a rhyme, then he is not a musician in my eyes.
> I tried rap and it failed for me...



Music is just organized sound in time.

Also lots of rappers can play guitar. It's not like its a special talent.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 28, 2010)

I want to apologize for saying Em fell off a couple pages back


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 28, 2010)

^I'm not.


I'm pumped, I loved liquid swordz.



Starstalker said:


> I hate it.
> I don't consider it music. To me, it is just a bunch of people barking in a microphone and some lame background music, if any. No, sorry, if a man can't play a guitar, make a decent song, not just bark in the microphone tossing random words and trying to make a rhyme, then he is not a musician in my eyes.
> I tried rap and it failed for me...



Rapping is harder than you'd believe.  The one band I've never seen covered properly is Rage Against The Machine.  In my high school people covered every song that was out there, but the songs no one can cover were songs that had hip hop elements in it.  Why?  No on could rap.  We had people who could sing almost like Chris Cornell and Haley Williams, but no one could rap.  Anyone who tried to cover a band with hip hop elements either sounded like shit, or just ended up not using a rapper.

Music has come a long way.  In spite of all that, I'm taking another break from hip hop.  Artists don't have anything of substance to say these days.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 28, 2010)

lol What's so great about a guitar player


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2010)

Guys, come on....let's not diss each other's preferences....


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 28, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Rapping is harder than you'd believe.  The one band I've never seen covered properly is Rage Against The Machine.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ap97QtKSKc[/YOUTUBE]

Granted Ive heard them do much better,but I can't find it on Youtube 

Anyway, I've been busy listening to Sevendust all day, but when I get the chance I'm gonna give Don't Mention It a spin

Also, 7000th post


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge4BEdyZ8bM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't like it.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't like some of Lupe's slower songs like I'm Beaming.


----------



## Ito (Apr 28, 2010)

Lupe needs to go back to his 'The Cool' style.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 28, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> I'm pumped, I loved liquid swordz.


This is news .... I'm interested in hearing it, but I'm not _that_ excited for it. I mean, everyone loved Liquid Swords.. but you can't possibly have all of the artists and the chemistry to be remotely similar 15 years later.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2010)

Ito said:


> Lupe needs to go back to his 'Food & Liquor' style.



Fix'd.

I like it. Hope he has more upbeat stuff on the album and mixes styles. I liked The Cool, but it was overall melancholy and dark.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 28, 2010)

Most of the songs that Lupe's performed live, including _I'm Beaming_, have been more alternative and mellow than the songs on his first two albums. I like _Scream_ and _Horn Synth_, but I'm unimpressed with the others. That said, it's only been a few songs and most of them have been live recordings. I won't judge the album until I hear the whole thing in CDQ.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 28, 2010)

I like the dark, melancholic songs from _The Cool_. _F&L_ is more soulful and diverse, but I think _The Cool_ has better production and a well executed concept.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 28, 2010)

Personally F&L was slightly better since it was more soulful and that's one of my favorite styles. So many of the songs on that album I love (Real, Pressure, Hurt Me Soul, Sunshine and ect). The Cool did have better production though and some of my favorite Lupe songs come from that album as well (Go Go Gadget Flow, Go Baby, The Die, Gold Watch). 

Lasers should be interesting. I hope for a mix because I miss the soul.


----------



## Ito (Apr 28, 2010)

I didn't really like Food & Liquor. The beats are pretty bad to me. Lupe really solidified himself with me when he released The Cool.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 29, 2010)

I gotta say it right fucking now: Go Baby and I Gotcha are the two worst Lupe Fiasco songs


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 29, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I gotta say it right fucking now: Go Baby and I Gotcha are the two worst Lupe Fiasco songs



I hated 'Go Baby' till I actually listened to Lu's verse. I Gotcha is the shit


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 29, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> I Gotcha is shit



Agreed


----------



## Fraust (Apr 29, 2010)

I Gotcha is one of his better songs. First time I heard it I wasn't into lyrics so I disliked it, but when I started caring I realized it was sick.

Go Baby is just a fun song. I don't think it's supposed to be special.


----------



## Davit (Apr 29, 2010)

So the new bone thugs album leaked and i like it. anyone else hear it?


----------



## little nin (Apr 29, 2010)

^ Haven't heard it yet.

On the vid, I like the effects .

Kinda expect it from him though I guess, I do believe that Lasers will be a diverse album with the feel of it but who knows? Looking forward to it


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2010)

Em's New Single "Not Afraid" - 

Loved these parts - 

*"And all those who look down on me I'm tearing down your balcony"*

*"And to the fans, I'll never let you down again, I'm back
I promise to never go back on that promise, in fact
Let's be honest, that last Relapse CD was "ehhhh"
Perhaps I ran them accents into the ground
Relax, I ain't going back to that now
All I'm tryna say is get back, click-clack BLAOW"*

*"haters can make like bees with no stingers, and drop dead
No more beef flingers, no more drama from now on, I promise
To focus soley on handling my responsibility's as a father
So I solemnly swear to always treat this roof like my daughters and raise it"*

Love how he uses his daughters as a metaphor for the game. Best first single since lose yourself by far.


----------



## Vault (Apr 29, 2010)

erictheking said:


> This is news .... I'm interested in hearing it, but I'm not _that_ excited for it. I mean, everyone loved Liquid Swords.. but you can't possibly have all of the artists and the chemistry to be remotely similar 15 years later.



Only built 2 managed to pull it off 

Also, Go baby is actually a pretty good song  And that im beaming video, i dont know tbh, i dont like it


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 29, 2010)

Just wanted to say I am officially not looking forward to drakes new album. Kanyes production is also disappointing me on this production.
2nd official single off Drakes album
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtZ0ylaohH4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 29, 2010)

I suspect Drake will be singing on half of the songs on his album. I don't want to hear R&B from Drake. The beat sounds like an _808s & Heartbreak_ leftover.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 29, 2010)

Yea sounds like something Kanye Rehashed for him.  Horrible.  And I loved 808's and heart breaks.  But this is some BS Im not tryna hear soft love songs from Drake.  He's going to have to chose one or the other.


----------



## Vault (Apr 29, 2010)

Drake singing > his rapping 

He should stop rapping altogether.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2010)

Hell naw, drake's rapping is much better then his shitty singing.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 29, 2010)

Nobody followed up my trolling?

I guess my love of Lupe was too strong to pull it off


----------



## Ito (Apr 29, 2010)

That Drake song is incredible. I've been playing it over and over since it dropped last night.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 29, 2010)

Vault said:


> Drake singing > his rapping



HAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! You must not think very highly of his rapping then

Edit: After listening to the single his singing is actually pretty good in this. The melodies and harmonies of the beat are nice too but the drum accents are corny as hell. That "hey hey hey" is definitely an 808s vibe, but then again Kanye likes to reuse vocal samples on his beats. This time he just reused his own "phrase"


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 29, 2010)

That drake song is trashhhhhh.  

But everyone's entitled to their own opinions.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 29, 2010)

Been a while since Lil wayne killed it


----------



## furious styles (Apr 29, 2010)

saw little brother, murs, and nas at a festival last weekend. then did a dj gig that night. awesome day that was.


----------



## Vault (Apr 29, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> HAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! You must not think very highly of his rapping then
> 
> Edit: After listening to the single his singing is actually pretty good in this. The melodies and harmonies of the beat are nice too but the drum accents are corny as hell. That "hey hey hey" is definitely an 808s vibe, but then again Kanye likes to reuse vocal samples on his beats. This time he just reused his own "phrase"



I really dont rate him as a rapper i think his shit tbh


----------



## furious styles (Apr 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]P2sVd9Dgh5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Apr 29, 2010)

Vault said:


> Drake singing > his rapping
> 
> He should stop rapping altogether.



lol troll                .


----------



## Vault (Apr 29, 2010)

Like i said i rather him stop because i cant stand him at all.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 29, 2010)

Vault said:


> Drake singing > his rapping
> 
> He should stop rapping altogether.



^this


----------



## little nin (Apr 29, 2010)

Listened to the new Drake song...interesting, I'll have to actually listen to it again to make a judgement lol

didn't know he could sing though.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 29, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Been a while since Lil wayne killed it



Ok I take back what I said, Wayne deserves this feature, still can't stand his voice though. But Damian has the best verse  tho I might be a bit biased.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2010)

I have no problem with Wayne's lyrics *For the most part* but how come he must come with that annoying fucking voice, shame. 

And no one likes not afraid?


----------



## Xemnas (Apr 29, 2010)

Jay-Z ?Maybach Music 2 (The Lost Verse)?

Hov is _still_ the master of double entendres.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 29, 2010)

Back to Lupe's Im Beaming for a min...

Easily the best music video ive seen this year, the only other ones being that terrible Bobby Ray song and Kawl Me (which is good). 

Im Beamin came out in what early December? The video is perfect for the song, which grows on me everytime I hear it. I dont think it will ever be one of those songs I actually go, "Man, I gotta go listen to Im Beamin right now!" but still its good.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't Mention It is fucking


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 29, 2010)

Vault said:


> Drake singing > his rapping
> 
> He should stop rapping altogether.



Sort of this.

He isn't a great singer but something about it is real catchy a lot of the time so it works.

Rapping he is well......Average at best.


On Em's new single:

Loving it. Not so much the song itself but that it is setting in stone this notion we all have that he is actually going to come hard on this album and tear shit up.

I hope he doesn't go back on his promises.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PORTQdm4h_M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT3VhGRBp0c[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M668_IOEjqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Apr 29, 2010)

lol damn youtube is working double time to not get sued

This song wont stay on for long 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4Uup0eA4fI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vpfiy3SGtJY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 29, 2010)

i'm loving em's new single.


----------



## Shade737 (Apr 29, 2010)

That Not Afraid is pretty good but Im still waiting before I jump the gun.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Apr 29, 2010)

I was kinda dissapointed with Don't Mention It. 

CLC was much better. Stll very good, I just expected my mind to be blown.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 29, 2010)

The Nas and Damien Marley songs released today...are they on the album?


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Deweze (Apr 29, 2010)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> The Nas and Damien Marley songs released today...are they on the album?



...............


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2010)

Shade737 said:


> That Not Afraid is pretty good but Im still waiting before I jump the gun.



After 3 great features, one of his best freestyles in a long time, and a great single what else you waiting for?


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2010)

Always a valuable addition to a playlist 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gdz3StIpErw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone heard this yet?
Jay Electronica- The Ghost of Christopher Wallace?
phentermine without a prescription

This is Dope.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqNiIqoDOB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 30, 2010)

little nin said:


> Listened to the new Drake song...interesting, I'll have to actually listen to it again to make a judgement lol
> 
> *didn't know he could sing though*.





Damn, how could u not know that? He sings all the time.

I like Drake's new song alot. It sounds like something off of 808's. I hated that album, but I like drakes sing alot. It revived the excitement I have for his album.


----------



## Shade737 (Apr 30, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> After 3 great features, one of his best freestyles in a long time, and a great single what else you waiting for?


You never know....anything can happen....


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 30, 2010)

Shade737 said:


> You never know....anything can happen....



Quoting you because of your sig. Love that Charles Hamilton song. I need to hear more of him, because of the crap I've heard its all been hit or miss.


----------



## Shade737 (Apr 30, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Quoting you because of your sig. Love that Charles Hamilton song. I need to hear more of him, because of the crap I've heard its all been hit or miss.


Yea he's really good when he's in top form but he has trouble maintaining his quality so its usually hit and miss.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 30, 2010)

Just finish listening to Em's new song for the first time. I like it. That shit is hard. Hopefully Recovery is a step up from Relaspe.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2010)

I think it will be. Now I just hope it's on the level of his first three.


----------



## Z (Apr 30, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Always a valuable addition to a playlist
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gdz3StIpErw[/YOUTUBE]



Mah man Jay-Z killed this shit. Eminem was nasty too.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm slowly starting to warm up to B.o.B.

Though he loses mad props for trying to cool enough to make a comic reference and then failing by mention characters with no connection whatsoever /geek rant

EDIT: His singing, I do not like.


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2010)

Why? Don't let me fall is sick.


----------



## LayZ (May 1, 2010)

Z said:


> Mah man Jay-Z killed this shit. Eminem was nasty too.


I like the original better.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_O_-URLgIM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 1, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Why? Don't let me fall is sick.



I haven't listened to that yet. But one thing I fucking despise in rap is when rappers quote and mention and reference shit either incorrectly or doing full well they know nothing about whatever it is they talkin about..


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2010)

Royce did his thing, that was hot.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 1, 2010)

Grooveman Spot the best

*[divshare]myId=11230400-cdb[/divshare]*


----------



## little nin (May 1, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Damn, how could u not know that? He sings all the time.
> 
> I like Drake's new song alot. It sounds like something off of 808's. I hated that album, but I like drakes sing alot. It revived the excitement I have for his album.



I haven't listened to Drake at all. My bad I guess, I've only heard a few songs from him.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Xemnas (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 1, 2010)

AizenPwns said:


> Might as well post this then:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UxM-weCDC8[/YOUTUBE]



lol no contest


----------



## Deweze (May 1, 2010)

Why everyone tryin to sing


----------



## little nin (May 1, 2010)

^ That's been happening for ages though right?


----------



## Z (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Mider T (May 1, 2010)

AizenPwns said:


> Might as well post this then:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UxM-weCDC8[/YOUTUBE]



When you look at those videos in order like a battle its like the end is like this

Drake: :/
Lupe:  
Drake: 
Lupe:


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 1, 2010)

AizenPwns said:


> Might as well post this then:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UxM-weCDC8[/YOUTUBE]


 Fab did okay with that beat too not as good as Fiasco though

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nACOAqGOc6U
[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Z (May 1, 2010)

Lupe's freestyles are so awesome. Eminem's got wrecked.


----------



## Fraust (May 1, 2010)

Wow, haven't heard Lupe that quiet before. Sounds like an assassin, 'cause he killed it.


----------



## Tyrion (May 1, 2010)

Not sure if this is posted but Em's new single from the upcmoing album Recovery. The shit just got real. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVQWTSMT0mc&feature=topvideos[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 1, 2010)

*DJ Premier Talks New Kanye Album: 'No Electro... Just Boom Bap'

VIBE.COM By: kmurphy Posted 4-29-2010 3:12 pm

With Kanye West busy recording his upcoming tentatively-titled album Good Ass Job in his Diamond Head, Hawaii studio, another legendary producer is offering insight into the buzz-heavy project.
“I'm working with Kanye. He reached out to me like, ‘Yo, you at the studio?’" “DJ Premier tells VIBE. "He came by at 8 p.m. and didn’t leave until three in the morning. We were drinking Grey Goose and just bugging out. It was me, Kanye and Showbiz, from Showbiz & AG talking about the whole industry.” 
As for Good Ass Job’s overall sound, Preemo says the album, which also reportedly features production from RZA, Q-Tip and Pete Rock, will be a nod to early ‘90s hip hop.
“He told me how he wanted this album to be really boom-bap, hard, hard beats,” Premier says. “He said, ‘No electro Preem, I swear no electro [Laughs].’ Ye is still that crazy dude he’s always been. He’s really focused on making this album raw. So I gave him a banger and he said he wanted two more on top of that one. I’m giving him two more this week.”*

Kanye's new album is gonna be fucking hard!!


----------



## Buskuv (May 1, 2010)

Why can't there be more stuff like Fingathing or Sneaky's solo album?

Both are incredibly interesting, unique and fresh within the genre, and yet I find very little like it anywhere, both stylistically and as a band.  I really wish they'd put out more, but Fingathing haven't released new material in like 3 years, and Sneaky came out with his in 2008.

For those who have heard:

Anything similar?


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 1, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *DJ Premier Talks New Kanye Album: 'No Electro... Just Boom Bap'
> 
> VIBE.COM By: kmurphy Posted 4-29-2010 3:12 pm
> 
> ...




Has me interested....


----------



## Deweze (May 1, 2010)

You mentioned PREMO SO I CAME 

/Reading the tl;dr

Edit:

YESSSSS


----------



## Bleach (May 2, 2010)

Kanye with no electro? Thats.. Thats... Thats like saying 1+1=3.... I'm also interested on how this will turn out. Kanye has a lot of good stuff out there and hope this is one of them


----------



## Fraust (May 2, 2010)

"Drake stands for Do Right and Kill Everything"

LOL. I did like the song overall, though.


----------



## Cyphon (May 2, 2010)

AizenPwns said:


> Might as well post this then:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UxM-weCDC8[/YOUTUBE]



Flow was real nice but a lot of the punch lines seemed corny or forced. Just okay overall but easily better than Drake.


Also the Kanye news sounds pretty interesting. Hopefully he doesn't rap too corny over hard Primo beats.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (May 2, 2010)

I finally listened to J. Cole and I must say I'm really impressed. Gonna be looking forward to the album later this year.

Here's the track that got me interested:


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 3, 2010)

Bout time ye.  True hiphop album on da way.


----------



## Dyon (May 3, 2010)

I'm one of the few who think Drakes's got potential. Especially if his songs are put under Kanye's beats  :


----------



## Cyphon (May 3, 2010)

Dyon said:


> I'm one of the few who think Drakes's got potential. Especially if his songs are put under Kanye's beats  :



Everyone on the planet has potential it just comes down to whether they will ever fill that potential.

Drake probably wont.


----------



## Shade737 (May 3, 2010)

I don't see much in Drake.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 3, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Bout time ye.  True hiphop album on da way.



College Dropout?
Late Registration?
Graduation?


Good Ass Job will be a dope album like every other one Kanye has put out.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 3, 2010)

Nah I didn't mean his last weren't true.  I meant that it's been a min since a good Main Stream Hip hop album has dropped.


----------



## Fraust (May 3, 2010)

I want to like Kanye again. Hope history repeats itself.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (May 3, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *DJ Premier Talks New Kanye Album: 'No Electro... Just Boom Bap'
> 
> VIBE.COM By: kmurphy Posted 4-29-2010 3:12 pm
> 
> ...



I know I'm late, but good GOD I hope he delivers. I'm ready to be proud of seeing 'Ye tracks on mainstream radio again.


----------



## Deweze (May 3, 2010)

Pretty sure they'll never play Premo on the radio lol


----------



## Cyphon (May 3, 2010)

Back to J. Cole for a second.

Loved how he mad fun of Wayne at the beginning of Dreams.

The song that caught me from him was Lights Please. Great song.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 3, 2010)

Apparently, _Lights Please_ is the song that made Jay-Z decide to sign J. Cole. It's one of my favourites from him too.


----------



## Deweze (May 3, 2010)

I think his best song is Knock On Wood
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm9INkBpuME[/YOUTUBE]



JADAKISSS AND STYLES 4 BARS EACH
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyyocih3Bi0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (May 3, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Loved how he mad fun of Wayne at the beginning of Dreams.



When was that? During the 'crazy' bit?


----------



## Cyphon (May 3, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Apparently, _Lights Please_ is the song that made Jay-Z decide to sign J. Cole. It's one of my favourites from him too.



Ah I didn't know that but I can see why it would make Jay want to sign him. Everything about that song was just done well. 



Fraust said:


> When was that? During the 'crazy' bit?



Yeah.

I mean it was just playful but still funny. I guess I noticed it more because I always thought Wayne sounded like such an idiot at the beginning of Mr. Carter.


@Deweze - Knock on Wood isn't bad but definitely not a favorite of mine. Flow was on point as always but I am sick of that beat, so really nothing against Cole I guess.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 3, 2010)

jadakiss and styles..

MONSTERSS

dag this got my head swaying.. This song to hard for some of the soft people in here lol no offense to anyone if u take offense to it my bad..but there isn't enough appreciation in here for da music they play on da block.

Back to Business.  This is whats bumping in my car right now from j cole.  This is hard too.  He had Jays swag on this.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezS_GoaV3O4[/YOUTUBE]
J Cole wayy before he was discovered.  you can totally see the nas influence.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uta0U9P5Lt4[/YOUTUBE]

hear the similarities.  Specially wit the story telling.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thk2lW7m5kY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (May 3, 2010)

lol we got the same tastes


----------



## Cyphon (May 3, 2010)

@US - Cole song is hot but why edited? Can we get a better version?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 3, 2010)

This if the official first single off his album.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIXJa29Ftj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (May 3, 2010)

I am 50/50 on it. 

Its not a bad song but it doesn't bode well for what the rest will be. I hope he is able to maintain his own style and not just blend in with the rest.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Bleach (May 3, 2010)

Omg wtf when was Not Afraid released.

Downloading now 

Wow, eminem does it again. An amazing song. Great chorus and lyrics as always.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Deweze (May 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1YWv9NYYu0[/YOUTUBE]

'BUT YOU KNOW, REAL SHIT NEVER GETS SOME ROTATION, THEY DON'T PLAY IT"


----------



## Xemnas (May 4, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Flow was real nice but a lot of the punch lines seemed corny or forced. Just okay overall but easily better than Drake.
> 
> 
> Also the Kanye news sounds pretty interesting. Hopefully he doesn't rap too corny over hard Primo beats.



This track(and every other song on Enemy of the State) wasn't him at his best. He intentionally dumbed it down, as mentioned in a blog post of his.

I still think he destroyed it though.


----------



## Shade737 (May 4, 2010)

I listen to Royce sometimes.


----------



## Xemnas (May 4, 2010)

Deweze said:


> JADAKISSS AND STYLES 4 BARS EACH
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyyocih3Bi0[/YOUTUBE]



I _*love*_ when Jada & Styles goes back and forth!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6YsOXiwJUs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (May 4, 2010)

AizenPwns said:


> This track(and every other song on Enemy of the State) wasn't him at his best. He intentionally dumbed it down, as mentioned in a blog post of his.



Well that makes it even dumber IMO but oh well. 

I don't listen to him much anyway.


----------



## little nin (May 5, 2010)

Now I've just got into J.Cole, liking it pek


----------



## Tash (May 5, 2010)

new shad album available for full preview online

its all seven flavors of awesome


----------



## Deweze (May 5, 2010)

What's the new drake song? Just came out today but I can't find it anywhere


----------



## Bleach (May 5, 2010)

Are you sure it was released today ?

And are you sure its not Find Your Love cause that was release don the 29th or so...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkkdFT2zd-A[/YOUTUBE]

LOL this kinda whack but its true.


----------



## Fraust (May 6, 2010)

^ Lol. That flow is terrible. Did she say trash-es/is? What the fuck is that ?

But yeah. Nicki, wack, agreed.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 6, 2010)

What's the thread's official feelings on XXL magazine?

I got a subscription for cheap, and it FINALLY came today......with a Drake and Nikki Minaj cover story......I feel trolled beyond belief


----------



## mystictrunks (May 6, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> What's the thread's official feelings on XXL magazine?
> 
> I got a subscription for cheap, and it FINALLY came today......with a Drake and Nikki Minaj cover story......I feel trolled beyond belief



The online edition is similar enough to the print version to make it kind of a waste. They have some good features form time to time though and their Fresmen issues are interesting.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 6, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> The online edition is *similar enough to the print version to make it kind of a waste. *They have some good features form time to time though and their Fresmen issues are interesting.



So I've heard, but sometimes I actually like to read tangible emdia, especially with magazines and comics


----------



## Fraust (May 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XOAStfv-v0[/YOUTUBE]

Old, but I still think it's one of his very best. After watching this and Kick, Push compared to his The Cool vids and I'm Beaming, his change in style is so apparent it's scary.

I personally miss how free and comfortable he looks in his older videos.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 6, 2010)

style evolution is necessary.  The Cool album to me was where his flow really evolved to another level.


----------



## Fraust (May 6, 2010)

Well I didn't mean his style of rapping, just how he carried himself and what he's showing to the viewers. He went from a skateboarding cool kid with his glasses and SBs to a fly mofo wearing stunna shades and leather jackets. It's like his image grew along with his experience, which isn't bad or unexpected. I just personally like how he looked before.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 6, 2010)

oh yea his image did change quite a bit.


----------



## Deweze (May 6, 2010)

kick pushhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Z (May 6, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkkdFT2zd-A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> LOL this kinda whack but its true.



What the fuck is this


----------



## Mider T (May 6, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Well I didn't mean his style of rapping, just how he carried himself and what he's showing to the viewers. He went from a skateboarding cool kid with his glasses and SBs to a fly mofo wearing stunna shades and leather jackets. It's like his image grew along with his experience, which isn't bad or unexpected. I just personally like how he looked before.



He was a hustler doing gangster shit before that.


----------



## Deweze (May 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCaEgG9gn_k[/YOUTUBE]

lol I don't see why people could hate Kanye


----------



## mystictrunks (May 6, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Well I didn't mean his style of rapping, just how he carried himself and what he's showing to the viewers. He went from a skateboarding cool kid with his glasses and SBs to a fly mofo wearing stunna shades and leather jackets. It's like his image grew along with his experience, which isn't bad or unexpected. I just personally like how he looked before.



He has to look cool for the kids.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2010)




----------



## delirium (May 7, 2010)

Listen at 128kbps

For some raw local nor cal hip hop


----------



## Xemnas (May 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSjzdTBOWFc[/YOUTUBE]

Anyone heard of Tyler, the Creator?

Dude is like 17 years old, raps, does his own beats, creates his own album covers and directs his own videos. He's a (*really*) weird friend, but I can't deny his creativity.

Here's the first video he's ever directed:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk68dCUQjzE[/YOUTUBE]

If you can handle older Slim Shady shit, I think you'll appreciate his sense of humour.


----------



## Buskuv (May 8, 2010)

I find Nomak to be so much more interesting when focusing on being entirely instrumental hip hop/trip hop instead of finding good to mediocre guests for his albums.  They flow much more smoothly, and the music doesn't cater to the rapper.  I wish he had more than one entirely instrumental album, though.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 9, 2010)

All I have to say is D-Pryde. I have major hopes for that kid.


----------



## ~rocka (May 9, 2010)

Anyone knows about brother ali? 

Think he is one hell of a talented rapper, liked this song alot from him.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 9, 2010)

*Nas & Damian Marley's Distant Relatives  has leaked.*

Request the ddl and discuss here: Hurrrrr


----------



## Deweze (May 9, 2010)

Wow leaked already


----------



## Xemnas (May 9, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Wow leaked already



Leaked about 3 days ago, I think.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 9, 2010)

sweet, it's out. been waiting soooo long


----------



## Shade737 (May 9, 2010)

I loved it.....


----------



## Deweze (May 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeZ_vTogi8s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tyrion (May 11, 2010)

Who likes N-Dubz?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RSQKjpjj5s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (May 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpHGkdhc0OA[/YOUTUBE]
"If I ever make a mixtape again, you'll have to buy it"


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 12, 2010)

Dag Lup don't be so salty because it leaked.  I understand but its just a mix tape man..


----------



## Orofan (May 12, 2010)

Hey I just finished an Anti SB1070 Single. I'm an Arizona native so this bill affects me personally. You can hear it here:

phentermine without a prescription

Also on youtube.

Honest to god, this song got me good

Thanks!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 12, 2010)

Honest to god, this song got me good

Thoughts?


----------



## Undercovermc (May 13, 2010)

*Reflection Eternal's Revolutions Per Minute has leaked.*

Request the ddl and discuss here: Link removed


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JWVqqZAib8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 14, 2010)

What does everyone think of the Nas/Damian Marley record?


----------



## little nin (May 14, 2010)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Honest to god, this song got me good
> 
> Thoughts?



I liked him from when I heard him on that YT Forever Remix with Traphik etc.


----------



## Yosha (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 14, 2010)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Link removed
> 
> Thoughts?



D-Pryde is nice but Dymez is ma dude



erictheking said:


> What does everyone think of the Nas/Damian Marley record?



Waiting for Tuesday, in store purchase lol


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 14, 2010)

my fav Lupe track, arguably his best track. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rySxvJiNhdA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (May 14, 2010)

I think his best the the conflict diamonds



Damn Revolutions per minute is great, even the commercial songs are great, reminds me of some classic stuff


----------



## Shark Skin (May 14, 2010)

Damn I hadn't realized Revolutions per minute had been released I need to go out and buy that.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 15, 2010)

little nin said:


> I liked him from when I heard him on that YT Forever Remix with Traphik etc.



 I'm rooting for this kid really hard right now. I believe he could be something great.


----------



## Deweze (May 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CysTt0rPfcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 15, 2010)

Deweze said:


> I think his best the the conflict diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Revolutions per minute is great, even the commercial songs are great, reminds me of some classic stuff



yea conflict is a fierce track because of the truth behind it, but lyrically Glory is better.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 15, 2010)

just begun = damn nice song


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 16, 2010)

oh man just begun was excellent...although I wished common coulda been on it..


----------



## LayZ (May 16, 2010)

Ronin0510 said:


> oh man just begun was excellent...although I wished common coulda been on it..


That would have been awesome.  Common definitely needs to make more appearances on tracks instead of films.


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 16, 2010)

lol I know, but seriously I am diggin RPM...some songs are kinda weak but as a whole the I love the album.


----------



## Ito (May 16, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> just begun = damn nice song



"Smile on my face, tears of a sad clown. Feelin' outta place as I whistle a cab down; if I tip extra, can I huff a cig? Blow my smoke out the window, droppin' ashes on the bridge." 

Agreed.


----------



## LayZ (May 16, 2010)

Ronin0510 said:


> lol I know, but seriously I am diggin RPM...some songs are kinda weak but as a whole the I love the album.


I'm feelin' it too.  The only track I can do without is "So Good".  I can't stand the hook.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (May 16, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Who likes N-Dubz?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RSQKjpjj5s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


...

Get out, now.


----------



## Xemnas (May 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EftYbuZaW9U[/YOUTUBE]

Nas and AZ >>>

That Mary Jane Girls sample >>>


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 16, 2010)

[divshare]myId=11394719-26a&autoplay=true[/divshare]

And that's all she wrote, and all she ever will write, folks.


----------



## LayZ (May 16, 2010)

^ It was pretty epic when that started playing when I visited this thread.


----------



## typhoon72 (May 17, 2010)

Dream Master - Random prod. K-Murdock


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 17, 2010)

This song is so fresh.

Spotlight- Wiz Khalifa

Gucci and Jeezy's mix tape are raw as fuck too.

That's te shit I've been listening to the most.

Everybody Lookin
Do This Shit Again
Ride Wit Me
My Tool
Here We Go Again
The Statement
Beat It Up
Lose My Mind


----------



## Deweze (May 17, 2010)

Can someone who has a good Common - 6th Sense send me a download link? I keep finding these sped up versions


----------



## Z (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 18, 2010)

[divshare]myId=11410982-0c5[/divshare]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (May 18, 2010)

Guilty Simpson and Madlib - OJ Simpson anyone?


----------



## Undercovermc (May 18, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Guilty Simpson and Madlib - OJ Simpson anyone?



I've sent you links to the album, if that's what you were asking for.


----------



## Deweze (May 18, 2010)

Darth I love that song

Someone teach me that autoplay shit seriously


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 19, 2010)

I'm going crazy waiting for lasers


----------



## LayZ (May 19, 2010)

Man does LASERS even have a release date yet?

You should get "Distant Relatives" and "Revolutions Per Minute" to hold you over.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBsJJd2r92E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (May 19, 2010)

Darth, keep that shit up. Coming to this thread is like entering another realm with shit autoplaying.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 19, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Darth I love that song
> 
> Someone teach me that autoplay shit seriously



I'll let you enjoy this shit first before I give you the ability to autoplay. 



Fraust said:


> Darth, keep that shit up. Coming to this thread is like entering another realm with shit autoplaying.



[divshare]myId=11423670-04d[/divshare]


----------



## Undercovermc (May 19, 2010)

One song per page, please.


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2010)

Or just remove the fucking auto-play. =p


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 19, 2010)

Or pause one of the songs


----------



## Undercovermc (May 19, 2010)

While some people like that the songs are autoplaying, those who don't shouldn't be forced to pause it every time they enter the thread. I like the song, but I'm usually listening to music already.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 19, 2010)

Listening to the album right now, speaking of.


----------



## Deweze (May 19, 2010)

What the fuck


----------



## Altron (May 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]4GHJYKyy8wQ[/YOUTUBE]

Man I have been getting addicted to this song all day. Definitely one of the most interesting tracks I have listened to in awhile.


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2010)

Distant Relatives would be better off without the Li'l Wayne track.


----------



## Xemnas (May 20, 2010)

Why wasn't I informed about the greatness of Shad?! 

This guy is too amazing.


----------



## LayZ (May 20, 2010)

Yeah, he's a genius.  Did his new album leak yet?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 20, 2010)

Altron said:


> [YOUTUBE]4GHJYKyy8wQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Man I have been getting addicted to this song all day. Definitely one of the most interesting tracks I have listened to in awhile.



K'Naan killed it for sure. But Patience is the best track on the album. Shit gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Yosha (May 20, 2010)

one of my favorite nas tracks of all time, so underrated.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (May 20, 2010)

The Roots - How I got Over tracklist was released. Only 9 songs, but two with Blu. Fuck Yeah!

1. Walk Alone (Truck North, Porn, Dice Raw, Mercedes Martinez)
2. Dear God 2.0 (Jim James, MOF)
3. Radio Daze (Blu, Porn, Dice Raw, Mercedes Martinez)
4. Now Or Never (Phonte Coleman, Dice Raw)
5. How I Got Over (Dice Raw)
6. The Day (Blu, Phonte Coleman, Patty Crash)
7. Right On (Joanna Newsom, Sugar Tongue Slim)
8. Doin It Again (John Legend)
9. The Fire (John Legend, Rick Friedrich)

June 22nd people. I'm so excited for this album. My most anticipated album by far since it was announced.


----------



## Deweze (May 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IdSngmjXFk[/YOUTUBE]

AY YO MY DICTION FITS IN WITH HIS FRICTION

SPIT NON-FICTION WITH OUT CONTRADICTION

*MIXED IN*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2010)

[divshare]myId=11435684-d4d[/divshare]


----------



## LayZ (May 20, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> June 22nd people. I'm so excited for this album. My most anticipated album by far since it was announced.


Yeah, I'm excited too.  So many great albums dropping this Summer.


----------



## Tyrion (May 20, 2010)

Man I'm so psyched for Eminem's new album, I just want it so badly. This wait is pissing me off.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Z (May 20, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


>





**


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2010)

THE HONEY


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2010)

One is supposed to be Barry White


----------



## Styles (May 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2w8HWJo6Ckg[/YOUTUBE]

This song is just so relaxing. Feel good music! I like this drake way more than the lil wayne wanna be version


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2010)

*New Freestyle From Drake.*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_veREfB99S4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jimin (May 21, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> one of my favorite nas tracks of all time, so underrated.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 21, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> *New Freestyle From Drake.*
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_veREfB99S4[/YOUTUBE]



Good shit.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 21, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> The Roots - How I got Over tracklist was released. Only 9 songs, but two with Blu. Fuck Yeah!
> 
> 1. Walk Alone (Truck North, Porn, Dice Raw, Mercedes Martinez)
> 2. Dear God 2.0 (Jim James, MOF)
> ...



I came **


----------



## crazymtf (May 21, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> *New Freestyle From Drake.*
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_veREfB99S4[/YOUTUBE]



Discussing life and all our common goals
Smart kids that smoke weed, enroll 

That was sick. Looking forward to his album as long as it doesn't have much singing.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 21, 2010)

I think he said _"smart kids who smoke weed, honor roll."_

Nonetheless it was sick. I'm looking forward to this album too. Find your love is singing and I heard a track call Fall for your type and that was singing too. I don't know if Fall for your type is on the album though.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 21, 2010)

_Fall For Your Type_ isn't on the album, but _Shut It Down_ is. It features The Dream and they're both singing. SMH.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2010)

Both singing on it wtf?!

This is what it dissapoints me.  He has to find his medium.  Is he a rapper or singer.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 21, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Both singing on it wtf?!
> 
> This is what it dissapoints me.  He has to find his medium.  Is he a rapper or singer.



Both, it worked for Kid CuDi and Phonte.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2010)

Kid cudi can't really sing though.  Phonte was decent.  Drake can actually make an entire R&B album if he wanted to.


----------



## Deweze (May 21, 2010)

How good is kid cudi


----------



## Mikaveli (May 21, 2010)

I like Kid CuDi.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 21, 2010)

Deweze said:


> How good is kid cudi



Sub-par rapper and a sub-par singer. Good music though.


----------



## little nin (May 21, 2010)

Phonte can sing properly actually


----------



## Ito (May 21, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> _Fall For Your Type_ isn't on the album, but _Shut It Down_ is. It features The Dream and they're both singing. SMH.



Fall For Your Type is a reference track for Jamie Foxx.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 21, 2010)

The Dream ruined Shut it down. It should've just been Drake alone on the track.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 21, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Both, it worked for Kid CuDi.



Did it though?



Rated R Superstar said:


> The Dream ruined Shut it down. It should've just been Drake alone on the track.



The-Dream should stick to songwriting and hooks


----------



## Z (May 22, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> The Dream ruined Shut it down. It should've just been Drake alone on the track.



I totally agree.


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 22, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [divshare]myId=1139471926a&autoplay=true[/divshare]
> 
> And that's all she wrote, and all she ever will write, folks.



Can you find some way to not make that play when I come to this page.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT8oCDZOSrA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjoeJcaRydU&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

I need this on my i-pod now! 
Someone plz help a brotha out.


----------



## Deweze (May 22, 2010)

this


----------



## Yosha (May 22, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> I still like "The World Is Yours" the most. The video for it is quite good but they shoulda just stuck with widescreen instead of the cave-in-ish look.


oh if we are going to talk top favorites then it would go something like memory lane, nas is like, and book of rhymes. World is yours is up there on my list but those are top three hands down.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gwtCEtnm6g[/YOUTUBE]
top nas & az song for me...so dope.


----------



## Pilaf (May 22, 2010)

Did anyone post this one yet? I forgot


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 22, 2010)

Oh yea this has been posted.  Along with a few others.  Jay Electronica is still under appreciated in this thread.


----------



## Xemnas (May 22, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Oh yea this has been posted.  Along with a few others.  Jay Electronica is still under appreciated in this thread.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fc41NhSdKQ[/YOUTUBE]

Played this shit in a smoking session with some friends, for the first time, and they went NUTS.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 22, 2010)

Deweze said:


> this



wow, thank u so much. T_T 

finally, one that works flawlessly.


----------



## Z (May 22, 2010)




----------



## JBarnz008 (May 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XcVGgOmOuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 23, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Oh yea this has been posted.  Along with a few others.  Jay Electronica is still under appreciated in this thread.



And on that note...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-mqCMNqLi8[/YOUTUBE]

Not sure if this was posted yet. But this song is hot.


----------



## delirium (May 23, 2010)

Yes, females can come harder than dudes.


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lFLOz52aV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xemnas (May 23, 2010)

delirium said:


> Yes, females can come harder than dudes.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2010)

I've always found that to be the worse track on the album, for some reason. Her flow just doesn't seem to mesh well with the rest of the tracks.


----------



## Xemnas (May 23, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I've always found that to be the worse track on the album, for some reason. Her flow just doesn't seem to mesh well with the rest of the tracks.



Wow, really? Her delivery was really nice to me.

I can't even play the album without at least listening to this. It just puts me in a really good mood, for some reason.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2010)

I just tend to skip it.


----------



## milesg2g (May 23, 2010)

This isn't really aimed @ anyone  but Fab. is a bit boring lol


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 23, 2010)

Wale = Freshest Rapper Alive


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2010)

.


----------



## Z (May 23, 2010)

milesg2g said:


> This isn't really aimed @ anyone  but Fab. is a bit boring lol



What?


----------



## LayZ (May 23, 2010)

I use to listen to Fab's 1st two albums a lot back in 2002. I miss high school.


----------



## Deweze (May 23, 2010)

That must be a joke

Wale sucks


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 23, 2010)

Deweze said:


> That must be a joke
> 
> Wale sucks



I never said Wale was a good rapper. I just said he was fresh, which has nothing to do with his rapping skills, but everything to do with his swag, which rivals that of Mr. Ye.


----------



## competitionbros (May 23, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Wale = Freshest Rapper Alive





Fresh as in doing something new or fresh materially?


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 23, 2010)

competitionbros said:


> Fresh as in doing something new or fresh materially?



Materially.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 24, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> I never said Wale was a good rapper. I just said he was fresh, which has nothing to do with his rapping skills, but everything to do with his swag, which rivals that of Mr. Ye.



Wale...freshest rapper? Nah, I cant cosign that one. I can name many rappers who have beter swag...

Kanye
Juelz
Jim Jones(He had every rapper dressing like him...dont lie)
Hov
Fab

And many more...

Wale's music is ok. I liked his song "Pretty Girls". He shoulda kicked Gucci to the fucking curb though...


----------



## competitionbros (May 24, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Materially.





Ah, well I can't really speak on that. Everytime I see Wale on T.V. I turn the channel.


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 24, 2010)

Kanye be on some other shit sometimes.







smfh...


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2010)

"Intelligent hip-hop discussion".


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 24, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Wale...freshest rapper? Nah, I cant cosign that one. I can name many rappers who have beter swag...
> 
> Kanye
> Juelz
> ...



Who is that bitch in your sig?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 24, 2010)

So this is what the threads degraded too lol


----------



## Ito (May 24, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Who is that bitch in your sig?



It's Tahiri, Joe Budden's ex.


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2010)

Found Smooth J - Smooth Sound Collections Volume 2. D:


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 24, 2010)

I hate how fuckers assume just because I don't like something (in this case Lil Wayne, Drake, and Kanye) it's automatically because I haven't listened to them


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 24, 2010)

Also, as a Wale fanboy I feel that he should drop more tracks from that CD, the fact that Pretty Girls is his most recognizable track is sad, it's easily the worse song on the CD.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2010)

Does Jedi Mind Tricks qualify? I love their stuff.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 24, 2010)

*Recovery Album Covers*


----------



## crazymtf (May 24, 2010)

Love the second one.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 25, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> one of my favorite nas tracks of all time, so underrated.


----------



## competitionbros (May 25, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^  


Oh God yes. Every Ghetto>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 25, 2010)

competitionbros said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> Oh God yes. Every Ghetto>>>>>>>>>>



omg Every Ghetto is like my fav. its my most played track from Stillmatic, absolutely love it.


----------



## competitionbros (May 25, 2010)

Yes.

1.Every Ghetto
2.Stillmatic (intro)
3.Ur Da Man
4.2nd Childhood
5.Ether


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 25, 2010)

competitionbros said:


> Yes.
> 
> 1.Every Ghetto
> 2.Stillmatic (intro)
> ...



Mine will go like this. very similar to urs btw.

1. Every Ghetto
2. You're The Man 
3. 2nd Childhood
4. One Mic
5. Ether


OMG how can I forget about this track, pure BRILLIANCE!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkgPp-ajbTo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xemnas (May 25, 2010)

Anybody listen to Shad's new album TSOL yet?

It just came out today and I'm currently downloading it. From the reviews I've seen, it's been getting universal critical acclaim(as expected)

I'll definitely be supporting dude and buying it when it gets a proper U.S. release.


----------



## little nin (May 25, 2010)

That Blu and Exile tune is great, Shad album out then, i'll get on it...that one song released was nice...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snEYtHC9UmA[/YOUTUBE]

One of my fave beats

just stumbled along this


----------



## Aruarian (May 25, 2010)

I need that new Shad joint. Pass that shit, mah man.


----------



## Deweze (May 25, 2010)

PUT THE CD ON YOUR TONGUE, YEAH THAT'S PURE MAN


----------



## milesg2g (May 25, 2010)

Yo yo I can seem to keep in touch w/ this thread lol what's da scoop peeps lol


----------



## typhoon72 (May 25, 2010)




----------



## milesg2g (May 25, 2010)

? Shad?
really isn't that the kid that looks like Bow Wow? lol
from myspace? lmfao


----------



## Aruarian (May 25, 2010)

Bow-wow? Hell no, get that retarded shit outta here!


----------



## typhoon72 (May 25, 2010)

the fuck are you talking about bro? 


How does he look anything like Bow Wow?


----------



## milesg2g (May 25, 2010)

LMFAO!

iight so it's not the same person lol.

There was some guy on Myspace ages ago that looked just like Bow Wow and all these girls thought they found Bow Wow's personal Myspace lol.

but back on to the topic Shad seems iight though lol


----------



## Aruarian (May 25, 2010)

Shad is the bomb diggity.


----------



## Cyphon (May 25, 2010)

Little off topic from the recent convo but I was listening to Who Dat from J. Cole and noticed him say "aint sayin names but we not the same
all that money and the fame dont change the fact that u lame".

After doing a lot of Cole browsing I know he gets compared to Drake (sadly) and he definitely doesn't like the comparison and you can kind of tell he knows he is a lot better than Drake.

Anyone think the line was aimed at the topic or just kind of random?


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 25, 2010)

competitionbros said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> Oh God yes. Every Ghetto>>>>>>>>>>




QFT!

Best song on the album hands down.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (May 25, 2010)

Pimp me that Shad now. I need it, man. I NEED IT.


----------



## Deweze (May 25, 2010)

Im like a corpse in a coffin, 6 feet, shits deep
I was low, just a dolla and some hope fixed me
Cuz I was broke plus the weed that I would smoke would make it worser
Lord, please let my problems disappear like Ron Mercier
I’m a star, Conversers , conversing with them girls, with them curves like cursive


----------



## LayZ (May 25, 2010)

^ I love "Grown Simba"

I like that Shad TSOL too. "Yaa I Get It" is so DOPE!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 25, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Little off topic from the recent convo but I was listening to Who Dat from J. Cole and noticed him say "aint sayin names but we not the same
> all that money and the fame dont change the fact that u lame".
> 
> After doing a lot of Cole browsing I know he gets compared to Drake (sadly) and he definitely doesn't like the comparison and you can kind of tell he knows he is a lot better than Drake.
> ...



Nah, I dont think it was a diss. I think it was just a random line, and bloggers and da fans were just digging for the slightest thing to start a "beef" between J Cole and Drake. Cole said the same thing. 

So called "Beef" these days are just so whack now, its not even funny. Though I did good a good laugh at 50 getting at Ross...


----------



## Tyrion (May 25, 2010)

Damn that Tribal War song by Nas and Damian and K'naan is


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 25, 2010)

Offtopic:

You Say 50 Cent: I say greenday
You Say Joe Budden: I say The beatles
You Say Beyonce: I say blink 182
You Say Rap: I Say rock
You Say RnB: I Scream punk!
You Say Hanah Montana: I say Go To Hell
TODAY 70% OF TEENS HAVE CONVERTED TO RAP, TECHNO, DANCE, RnB.
IF YOU ARE THE ONES OF THE 30% THAT STILL LISTEN TO ROCK. PLEASE COPY PASTE THIS COMMENT IN OTHER 5 VIDEOS. DON'T LET THE SPIRIT OF ROCK'N'ROLL DIE!! 


Lol oh the things you come across on the interwebs.


----------



## Cyphon (May 25, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Nah, I dont think it was a diss. I think it was just a random line, and bloggers and da fans were just digging for the slightest thing to start a "beef" between J Cole and Drake. Cole said the same thing.



Well Cole is an intelligent dude and has answered questions about Drake without insulting him, but I do believe he doesn't like Drake nor does he think Drake is better than him.

I know he was on Canadian TV and the lady interviewing said he could be the next Drake and he looked at her like she was out of her mind. 

So it may not be a direct diss but I do think it could be a subliminal Jay Z type shot. 

Anyway Cole is that dude.


----------



## Cyphon (May 25, 2010)

_Put words together like a verbal collage, its murder how the words will collide
And bring you further from where murders lie_


----------



## competitionbros (May 25, 2010)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Offtopic:
> 
> You Say 50 Cent: I say greenday
> You Say Joe Budden: I say The beatles
> ...






Wowsers. So people are only allowed to like one genre of music now I see.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 25, 2010)

That seems like the overall vibe they were trying to give @Comp.


----------



## furious styles (May 25, 2010)

yeah joe budden and the beatles. lol @ kids of the igeneration


----------



## mystictrunks (May 25, 2010)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Offtopic:
> 
> You Say 50 Cent: I say greenday
> You Say Joe Budden: I say The beatles
> ...





Wowzers @ Joe Budden being so popular, apparently.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 25, 2010)

lol@ joey


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 26, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Well Cole is an intelligent dude and has answered questions about Drake without insulting him, but I do believe he doesn't like Drake nor does he think Drake is better than him.
> 
> *I know he was on Canadian TV and the lady interviewing said he could be the next Drake and he looked at her like she was out of her mind. *
> So it may not be a direct diss but I do think it could be a subliminal Jay Z type shot.
> ...



:amazed

Yo thats crazy. I woulda looked at her like !

Im a big Drake fan, but shit like that is making me believe that maybe...just maybe, the public and the media are overating him.


----------



## little nin (May 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g85gdW8VSsw[/YOUTUBE]

Oh I love him so pek

Exile...just got days chasing days by Blame One now too


----------



## Fraust (May 26, 2010)

So many people around my way have talked a lot about Joe Budden.

Sorry, I haven't listened to his ass since Pump It Up back when I was still trying to lose my virginity. Is he actually good?


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 26, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> :amazed
> Im a big Drake fan, but shit like that is making me believe that maybe...just maybe, the public and the media are overating him.



I think it's more of a reference to Cole blowing up and being as big as Drake.  Cole took it the wrong way.



Fraust said:


> So many people around my way have talked a lot about Joe Budden.
> 
> Sorry, I haven't listened to his ass since Pump It Up back when I was still trying to lose my virginity. Is he actually good?



Budden's one of the best.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 26, 2010)

Fraust said:


> So many people around my way have talked a lot about Joe Budden.
> 
> Sorry, I haven't listened to his ass since Pump It Up back when I was still trying to lose my virginity. Is he actually good?



go listen to *Three Sides To a Story* by him.


----------



## Xemnas (May 26, 2010)

Fraust said:


> So many people around my way have talked a lot about Joe Budden.
> 
> Sorry, I haven't listened to his ass since Pump It Up back when I was still trying to lose my virginity. Is he actually good?



Oddly enough, it was Pump It Up that put me on Buddens. Not the actual song, but him and Hov going back and forth over the beat.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRJxi1zFwM8[/YOUTUBE]

This is nowhere near his best, but the fact that he got the 1 up over Hov(imo) caught my attention.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 26, 2010)

Hov is extrememly Overrated, even when he was just getting started guy was overrated. Listen to the 7 minute freestyle with him and Big L. And realize the gap of difference in skill and delivery between the two, that will more or less give you a general idea of Jay's skill.

For those blossoming Joe Budden fans, listen to Pray for Me


----------



## Cyphon (May 26, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> I think it's more of a reference to Cole blowing up and being as big as Drake.  Cole took it the wrong way.



Nah Cole knew that it meant that, he was just shocked when he first heard it. 



JB the Jedi said:


> go listen to *Three Sides To a Story* by him.



This is a good song.


Here is one video where he addresses the Drake comparison. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3j7u9h4z-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 26, 2010)

Jay-Z = Most Lyrical Mainstream Rapper?


Your thoughts?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 26, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Jay-Z = Most Lyrical Mainstream Rapper?
> 
> 
> Your thoughts?



My immediate response:  lol no

Secondary response: Define mainstream


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 26, 2010)

By main stream do you mean, selling the most albums?  Played on Radio?


----------



## Skylark (May 26, 2010)

Never listened all too much to Drake except for his first album but one of his newer tracks called 'Miss Me' featuring Lil' Wayne just keeps ringing in my ears.


----------



## competitionbros (May 26, 2010)

Dromus said:


> Never listened all too much to Drake except for his first album but one of his newer tracks called 'Miss Me' featuring Lil' Wayne just keeps ringing in my ears.





From the songs I've heard from his album I can tell I will not like it. I was always on the fence about Drake but he seems to be another mixtape rapper.



Also, after editing the Viva La Vida remix of "Over" the original sounds like complete trash to me.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 26, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Jay-Z = Most Lyrical Mainstream Rapper?
> 
> 
> Your thoughts?



Em, T.I., Kanye


----------



## Xemnas (May 26, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Hov is extrememly Overrated, even when he was just getting started guy was overrated. Listen to the 7 minute freestyle with him and Big L. And realize the gap of difference in skill and delivery between the two, that will more or less give you a general idea of Jay's skill.
> 
> For those blossoming Joe Budden fans, listen to Pray for Me



The difference being that Jay-Z is ACTUALLY freestyling in that joint. Of course Big L would have the superior verses. I'm not trying to take anything away from L, as he was one of my favourites, but it's the truth.

Honestly, I consider Hov to be the best rapper of all time, but that's not just based on lyrics. He has the most balance, shown from any hip-hop artist.

Canibus could rap circles around Jay, but he couldn't make a good song to save his life. Snoop has a delivery/voice that could make a Waka Flaka verse sound appealing. And yet, he lacks lyrics. Talib Kweli has dope lyrics AND a good delivery, but could he possibly have universal appeal? No, just no.

Hov has the most balanced skill set in hip-hop, in my opinion, so that makes him the best(again imo). To me, there's a difference between being the best rapper of all time and being the best lyricist of all time.


----------



## Xemnas (May 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ88tdNq5vM[/YOUTUBE]



> En garde, bang bang, it's a war of the hearts
> We can either make love or we can spar



 @ Curren$y sitting there like a student watching in awe at his teacher.


----------



## Cyphon (May 26, 2010)

Its hard to really say "most" lyrical so I will just list people who when on their game would be very hard to fuck with.

Cassidy, Joe Budden, Eminem, Old Lloyd Banks (I miss him ) ......I always struggle to remember everyone. 

Also honorable mention to J. Cole from what I have heard so far.

Edit - Joel Ortiz can come with it to.


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 26, 2010)

When I say Mainstream I mean like having their songs played on the radio, MTV etc...


----------



## competitionbros (May 26, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> When I say Mainstream I mean like having their songs played on the radio, MTV etc...





Em.



Got damn I need help, I can't stop listening to Asher Roth's mixtapes lol.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 26, 2010)

Jay-Z used to be far more lyrical in his former days. Now, as much as I like him, he's a shadow of what he used to be. He needs to go back to the old him. American Gangster was very lyrical but that was sort of a "2nd wind" for him and then he stopped. I can't even listen to Blueprint 3 anymore. It's just now what I want to hear. Right now for example on my Jay-Z playlist on my ipod I'm playing "Where I'm From" from In My Lifetime, Vol. 1. Jay-Z's not like that anymore. Still he's more lyrical than almost every rapper on mainstream rapper getting played these days. 

As much as I wish that he needs to be he just isn't.


----------



## Deweze (May 26, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Jay-Z used to be far more lyrical in his former days. Now, as much as I like him, he's a shadow of what he used to be. He needs to go back to the old him. American Gangster was very lyrical but that was sort of a "2nd wind" for him and then he stopped. I can't even listen to Blueprint 3 anymore. It's just now what I want to hear. Right now for example on my Jay-Z playlist on my ipod I'm playing "Where I'm From" from In My Lifetime, Vol. 1. Jay-Z's not like that anymore. Still he's more lyrical than almost every rapper on mainstream rapper getting played these days.
> 
> As much as I wish that he needs to be he just isn't.



No offense but I thought everyone knew this cause this is intelligent thread


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 26, 2010)

As far as being lyrical is concerned, there are lesser known rappers who are much more lyrical than Jay. However, what holds them back, is that they can't make a good song at all, or there music is just inferior to Jays. Or...their music is just 110% grade A trash. 

For example, Luda would rap circles around Jay, but Jay's overall music is better. Lyriclly, Luda is underated, btw. Luda>>Wayne lyriclly, imo.


----------



## Ito (May 26, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> As far as being lyrical is concerned, there are lesser known rappers who are much more lyrical than Jay. However, what holds them back, is that they can't make a good song at all, or there music is just inferior to Jays. Or...their music is just 110% grade A trash.
> 
> For example, Luda would rap circles around Jay, but Jay's overall music is better. Lyriclly, Luda is underated, btw. Luda>>Wayne lyriclly, imo.



Anyone can top Wayne lyrically.


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 26, 2010)

Wiz Khalifa be goin IN!!


----------



## crazymtf (May 26, 2010)

competitionbros said:


> Em.
> 
> 
> 
> Got damn I need help, I can't stop listening to Asher Roth's mixtapes lol.



Hey Roth's shit aint bad, I liked his CD anyway. Nothing amazing but chill rap works too.


----------



## competitionbros (May 26, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Hey Roth's shit aint bad, I liked his CD anyway. Nothing amazing but chill rap works too.





His album was fair, about 7 songs I keep in rotation. But his mixtapes always catch my attention: Greenhouse Effect was all I listened to for a while and now I keep going back to Seared Foie Gras with Quince and Cranberry on a daily basis.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 27, 2010)

Here's the link to Drake's new song with Jay, called Light Up. I recommend listening. This shit is hot...

mmm, undead Julie Benz


----------



## illyana (May 27, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Here's the link to Drake's new song with Jay, called Light Up. I recommend listening. This shit is hot...
> 
> mmm, undead Julie Benz



So. Fucking. Dope.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 27, 2010)

I'm sorry but Luda is way more lyrical main stream right now than jay is.  Thats just my opinion though.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 27, 2010)

Light Up's a fire track. Jay did good with that Windows 7 meta.

I keep praying that once Laser's comes out Lupe will get tons more radio play here in the states, since he gets decent radio play in Europe. I'm beamin is already a commercial success.


----------



## crazymtf (May 27, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I'm sorry but Luda is way more lyrical main stream right now than jay is.  Thats just my opinion though.



Truth and I don't even like Luda.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 27, 2010)

The Battle of the Sexes album had some pretty catchy tracks. "My girl went through my cellphone" is probably at the top of my list.

EDIT: Also in case any of you haven't seen it already. The greatest rap battle of all time.

Part 1


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETd71yTBiYY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xemnas (May 27, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Its hard to really say "most" lyrical so I will just list people who when on their game would be very hard to fuck with.
> 
> Cassidy, Joe Budden, Eminem, Old *Lloyd Banks* (I miss him ) ......I always struggle to remember everyone.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DF3yK06L7aA[/YOUTUBE]

Destroyed Ross. :ho


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwyOfqbP8JU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ebi-_o_3dgs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 27, 2010)

Light Up sucks.

Omg...


----------



## crazymtf (May 27, 2010)

Recovery Tracklist - 

*1.     Cold Wind Blows

2.     Talkin’ 2 Myself Feat. Kobe

3.     On Fire

4.     Won’t Back Down Ft. Pink

5.     W.T.P.

6.     Going Through Changes

7.     Not Afraid

8.     Seduction

9.     No Love Ft. Lil Wayne

10.   Space Bound

11.   Cinderella Man

12.  25 to Life

13.  So Bad

14.  Almost Famous

15.  Love the Way You Lie Ft. Rihanna

16.  You’re Never Over*

Never thought Em would do a track with Pink but gotta say I'm interested. I like Pink, Rihanna makes some decent chorus, Kobe had the best feature on fablous track. Only track I don't care for is Lil wayne's cause I hate that dude. Still looks good.


----------



## competitionbros (May 27, 2010)

Need to actually here some songs.........


----------



## crazymtf (May 27, 2010)

If Not Afraid is really suppose to be one of the weaker ones I think the album will be great. No skits, new features for once, all new production team, it's experimental but can be the best idea yet.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 27, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Light Up's a fire track. Jay did good with that Windows 7 meta.
> 
> I keep praying that once Laser's comes out Lupe will get tons more radio play here in the states, since he gets decent radio play in Europe. I'm beamin is already a commercial success.



Too bad it's never gonna come out


----------



## Cyphon (May 27, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> For example, Luda would rap circles around Jay, but Jay's overall music is better. Lyriclly, Luda is underated, btw. Luda>>Wayne lyriclly, imo.



Think I will agree here. Although Luda suffers from what so many others do and that is that he isn't consistent AT ALL. There are times when he says some of the best shit I think I will ever hear but then has an album full of garbage. 

I am a big Luda fan but I didn't feel his last album at all. 



Rated R Superstar said:


> Here's the link to Drake's new song with Jay, called Light Up. I recommend listening. This shit is hot...
> 
> mmm, undead Julie Benz



This track was just meh.....I honestly cant stand Drake at this point. I have listened to about 6 or 7 tracks so I am no expert but the dude sucks from what I have heard.

Like I could understand him having hype as like a pop artist but as a rapper/emcee he is not even good. He is okay at best.



AizenPwns said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DF3yK06L7aA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Destroyed Ross. :ho



Yeah he did but this still isn't the quality of when he first came out. The dude could have been 1 of the greats.


Edit - 1 Drake line I did like was "My dreams are who I'm racing with but you could see I'm pacing it so that Im always chasing it".


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 27, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Light Up sucks.
> 
> Omg...



Yess it does. But Jay-Z verse was pretty decent. Actually all the tracks I've heard sofar from Drake album didnt impress me at all. I seriously think this dude is overrated....Sofar only B.o.B and J.Cole are really breaktroughs of 2010 for me



crazymtf said:


> Recovery Tracklist -
> 
> *1.     Cold Wind Blows
> 
> ...




OMFG is this real?!!!   Pink? Lil Wayne? What the fuck has happened
His first single was kinda OK, but still, I'm not sure what to think of this album


----------



## Cyphon (May 27, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> I seriously think this dude is overrated....Sofar only B.o.B and J.Cole are really breaktroughs of 2010 for me



Glad not everyone seems crazy in this bitch. 



> OMFG is this real?!!!   Pink? Lil Wayne? What the fuck has happened
> His first single was kinda OK, but still, I'm not sure what to think of this album



Honestly I am excited.

The Pink one could be real interesting and the Wayne one......Well we know what Em does on tracks with that punk. 

Its basically like the hot girl who keeps a fat friend around to look even more hot. Em keeps Wayne as his fat chick.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 27, 2010)

Where is a good site that shows news hip hop rap songs? I've always heard about good songs years later and its always bothered me.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 27, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Where is a good site that shows news hip hop rap songs? I've always heard about good songs years later and its always bothered me.



 and .


----------



## crazymtf (May 27, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Glad not everyone seems crazy in this bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This. Pink is great, could be the next stan. Rihanna did her thing on "Run this town" so if she can do that again. Kobe like I said had the best feature on Fab's album so he'll have a great hook. And that leaves lil wayne, where so far Em has outshines the guy on his own tracks, just imagine when it's a Em track.


----------



## Xemnas (May 27, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Where is a good site that shows news hip hop rap songs? I've always heard about good songs years later and its always bothered me.








I check these daily and always stay up to date. 2dopeboyz and NahRight usually get exclusives from the artists/labels themselves, so they're always more recent than the others.


----------



## Xemnas (May 27, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Yeah he did but this still isn't the quality of when he first came out. The dude could have been 1 of the greats.



Oh, I agree.

I've been a fan since the Money In the Bank series, when every other line was worth rewinding a couple of times.

And then Rotten Apple dropped.


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 27, 2010)

HipHopDX.com
RealRaptalk.com
Datpiff.com


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2010)

New Madvillain single has been released, I liked it.  Hopefully the new album comes out sometime soon.

and i can't really stand Drake's voice or delivery


----------



## Cyphon (May 27, 2010)

Drake being bad aside, has anyone heard anything about Masta Ace recently?

I feel like he hasn't put out music in a long ass time. I thought Long Hot Summer was pretty good.


----------



## Deweze (May 27, 2010)

Masta Ace and Edo G = Hiphop


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2010)

I've been blasting that eMC LP this whole week.


----------



## Parallax (May 28, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Drake being bad aside, has anyone heard anything about Masta Ace recently?
> 
> I feel like he hasn't put out music in a long ass time. I thought Long Hot Summer was pretty good.



I think he put out one more after LHS, but nothing else after comes to mind.


----------



## LayZ (May 28, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> I've been blasting that eMC LP this whole week.


I was listening to that yesterday.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 28, 2010)

Good Ass Job's first single
mmm, undead Julie Benz


----------



## Deweze (May 28, 2010)

Kanye's back

But more importantly T.I. mixtape


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 28, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Good Ass Job's first single
> this one



what song is that? the link isn't working for me.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 28, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> what song is that? the link isn't working for me.



Power (Ft. Dwele)


----------



## BossNigga (May 28, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Kanye's back
> 
> But more importantly T.I. mixtape



Ehh, Kayne is a better producer than artist.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 28, 2010)

Damn I love this new Kanye single. 

I guess he is back to his old self.


----------



## Deweze (May 28, 2010)

Who's Dwele


----------



## Tash (May 28, 2010)

That single kicks ass.

Hopes is high.


----------



## Ito (May 28, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Who's Dwele



A soul/R&B singer.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 28, 2010)

I honestly don't care for Kanye in any form. He's a couple of catchy hits that I like, but he's overrated (especially his beats which are all either unremarkable or too formulaic for my taste)


----------



## Cyphon (May 28, 2010)

New Kanye single is meh. Beat is mostly annoying.


----------



## Honzou (May 28, 2010)

I like the single. Production wise there is too much going on though.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 28, 2010)

Bout to download the new TI and J.Cole mixtapes 

EDIT: Upon further looking this J. Cole tape appears to be just a compilation of shit from other mixtapes and features


----------



## Honzou (May 28, 2010)

is that T.I. any good for those who have listened to it. I don't want to wast my time DLing it.


----------



## Deweze (May 28, 2010)

IMO it has like 6 good songs


----------



## Rannic (May 28, 2010)

Deweze said:


> IMO it has like 6 good songs



I was hesitant about downloading I might give it a try.


----------



## BossNigga (May 28, 2010)

Everyone wanna sound like Bone


----------



## BossNigga (May 29, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Um, and who exactly is this "everyone" that you speak of? Just asking...



Anyone serious with free style. Bone still keeps it strong after all these years


----------



## Rannic (May 29, 2010)

Wonder did Arsonal cry when he got home.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 29, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Wonder did Arsonal cry when he got home.



"He gonna cry in the car"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szFUbTbC5cU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (May 29, 2010)

I went through the whole battle and Conceited took it but he struggled in the third round. Arsenal just stayed on short jokes the whole time. No variety at all.


----------



## Rannic (May 29, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> "He gonna cry in the car"
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szFUbTbC5cU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 29, 2010)

New T.I mixtape is meh....few good ones bit nothing memorable

New Kanye is...wel Kanye. Arrogance and swagger on 150%, and I never liked that much from him


----------



## BossNigga (May 29, 2010)

Yea I can see that happenin'. Never got the new Rakim album last fall how'd that fair?


----------



## Rannic (May 29, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> New T.I mixtape is meh....few good ones bit nothing memorable
> 
> New Kanye is...wel Kanye. Arrogance and swagger on 150%, and I never liked that much from him



I agree T.I could have did way better.


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 29, 2010)

Omg!

Those Grind Time battles are like crack.

Sahtyre, DNA, Soul Khan etc...

I was up til 6 a.m. watching Grind Time battles.


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 29, 2010)

I'm starting to like Drake more and more now. 

Dude drops a track or two a week or they leak. And his album is coming out soon. I'll have something to listen to on my plane ride to NY.

I'm hungry for some new music now. Constantly checking HHDX and DatPiff for new music. A shame I didn't put all my iTunes music on my ipod. Now I have to wait for the charger. Shit is making me go insane.


----------



## Rannic (May 29, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> I'm starting to like Drake more and more now.
> 
> Dude drops a track or two a week or they leak. And his album is coming out soon. I'll have something to listen to on my plane ride to NY.
> 
> I'm hungry for some new music now. Constantly checking HHDX and DatPiff for new music. A shame I didn't put all my iTunes music on my ipod. Now I have to wait for the charger. Shit is making me go insane.



Unforgettable is a really good track his cs is going to be really good.


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 29, 2010)

Unforgettable goes hard.

Real Shit.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 30, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> I'm starting to like Drake more and more now.
> 
> Dude drops a track or two a week or they leak. And his album is coming out soon. I'll have something to listen to on my plane ride to NY.
> 
> I'm hungry for some new music now. Constantly checking HHDX and DatPiff for new music. A shame I didn't put all my iTunes music on my ipod. Now I have to wait for the charger. Shit is making me go insane.



Thought I was going to be reading some Drake hate. Haven't been in this thread in awhile, but since most of Drake's Thank Me Later songs have been leaked, decided to check in to see what's the judgment so far. The album, except for the changes to "Shut It Down" and disliking "Find Your Love", is going to be amazing!


----------



## BossNigga (May 30, 2010)

Damn, I've been to occupied with Project Pat lately and missed out in all the good shit.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 30, 2010)

I sit back and wonder how people can hate on this dude after listening to tracks like this?


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 30, 2010)

Damn, that new Kanye is really growing on me.


----------



## Rannic (May 30, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Damn, that new Kanye is really growing on me.



He getting back to his old self which is good IMO.


----------



## competitionbros (May 30, 2010)

Anything not autotuned is fine with me nowadays.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Damn, that new Kanye is really growing on me.



You have a terrible set. 


I plan to neg you for it, stand by......negging complete


----------



## competitionbros (May 30, 2010)

LMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAO


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 30, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You have a terrible set.
> 
> 
> I plan to neg you for it, stand by......negging complete






Chaos, u jackass. Funny. Ayo Kidlife10200, How u come into the "Intelligent Hip Hop Discussion" thread, with Gucci as ya avy and sig...


----------



## Mikaveli (May 30, 2010)

I'm feeling Drake's Unforgettable.

Speaking of that song, Jeezy


----------



## Cyphon (May 30, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> I sit back and wonder how people can hate on this dude after listening to tracks like this?



Because not all of his songs are like this. In fact the majority of his songs have been shitty from a rap stand point. Some catchy hooks though. 



> Drake's flow and style is hip-hop.



Fuck no. He is a pop artist and nothing more most of the time.



KidLife10200 said:


> Damn, that new Kanye is really growing on me.



Yeah I think it is growing on me too. 



Chaos Ghost said:


> You have a terrible set.



This.



Super Mike said:


> I'm feeling Drake's Unforgettable.
> 
> Speaking of that song, Jeezy



Im not. And Jeezy is awful.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 30, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Power (Ft. Dwele)



good lookin, pretty decent track.

Kanye's still declining imo. I don't think he'll ever get on that College Dropout level again.


----------



## Cyphon (May 30, 2010)

More Drake talk makes me want to post someone who is actually good.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQwaOXNeMGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 30, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Chaos, u jackass. Funny. Ayo Kidlife10200, How u come into the "Intelligent Hip Hop Discussion" thread, with Gucci as ya avy and sig...





Fuck wrong with you? Want me to come in with a 50 year old rapper talking about politics and shit?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Fuck wrong with you? Want me to come in with a 50 year old rapper talking about politics and shit?



No, just come with someone with talent. Or at least debatable talent. I feel like Gucci, Flocka, Plies, and Weezy have no place here


@ Cyphon: I kinda like Jeezy. Not because he's a good lyricist, but to me that's not his appeal. It's his flow imo. And he's not a terrible lyricist, but nothing really special. I like him though.


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 30, 2010)

_*I don't give a shit about his lyricism you dipshit.*_

_*It's party music. *_

_*Some shit isn't meant to be bumped in your car or played at a party dumbass. You'd look like a fucking clown bumping Immortal technique through my area or in the club with the DJ playing shit from 15 years ago like NY State Of Mind or some other shit. *_


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 30, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Fuck no. He is a pop artist and nothing more most of the time.



What exactly is your definition of pop? 'Cause not only can I find the real definition of pop to show you how he barely fits in it, but give you the definition of hip-hop and how he shows it more.

Hell, you could probably point out a rapper you feel better represents hip-hop, and I can bring up songs that show how Drizzy is doing the same. Can't discredit the dude because his lifestyle (even before becoming successful with his rapping) growing up didn't go through much pain and struggle, and that he chooses to sing some of the time. That's like saying Lauren Hill wasn't hip-hop. What, because he's a guy? He's still an observer and is able to tell it like how it is.

*EDIT:* And oh, him being or becoming *pop*ular is not his fault. I mean, who doesn't look or ask for success? And is it Drake's fault that viewers/fans request his songs on such media outlets as MTV and BET? The point is, we're talking about the content and style of his music being hip-hop, not how he is accepted by the majority of society.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 30, 2010)

what do you guys think of Thank Me Later? I havn't heard it yet.


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 30, 2010)

*It's not out or do you mean the leaked tracks?*


----------



## Rannic (May 30, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> what do you guys think of Thank Me Later? I havn't heard it yet.



The ones he leaked are pretty good. Though unforgettable with Jeezy is the best so far.


----------



## crazymtf (May 30, 2010)

To be honest I was pretty excited for Drake's CD but man his leaked tracks have been sucking. The one with Jay-z was meh, unforgettable goes hard? Not really...Jeezy is possibly one of the worst fucking rappers ever. No love was decent. That love joint or whatever sucked, guy can't sing. Fireworks is the definition of generic. Only song I actually liked was freaking over. 

How can a guy spit fear, successful, and be on a track with 3 of the biggest artist in the game and produce some weak music? Shame.


----------



## Cyphon (May 30, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> @ Cyphon: I kinda like Jeezy. Not because he's a good lyricist, but to me that's not his appeal. It's his flow imo. And he's not a terrible lyricist, but nothing really special. I like him though.



Its all good man. I don't like anything he is on and I think every feature I have ever heard with him has simply made the song worse because he is annoying. 

At the same time I can kind of see why some people could listen to him and like it. It is what it is. 



Dimezanime88 said:


> What exactly is your definition of pop?



I don't really use a specific definition but Hip Hop in general for me is usually music not meant to have a mass appeal. At best I would label Drake rap and not Hip Hop. Its a very fine line and more or less opinion in most cases but I would never disrespect the genre of Hip Hop by saying he is it. 



> Can't discredit the dude because his lifestyle (even before becoming successful with his rapping) growing up didn't go through much pain and struggle, and that he chooses to sing some of the time.



Well I never discredited him for having an easy life. I discredit him because he acts like he is doing something great by making it big when he was already on T.V. Beyond that he is far too cocky for the skill level he is actually at. 

I mean I could rant all day about that shit. His head is swelled way too much for my taste when he is about as generic as it gets and AT BEST merely an average rapper.

As for singing I have no problem at all with that. In case you didn't notice J. Cole sings the majority of his hooks and I have been hyping the hell out of him.



> *EDIT:* And oh, him being or becoming *pop*ular is not his fault. I mean, who doesn't look or ask for success? And is it Drake's fault that viewers/fans request his songs on such media outlets as MTV and BET? The point is, we're talking about the content and style of his music being hip-hop, not how he is accepted by the majority of society.



Him being popular isn't why I called him pop. Its the type of songs he puts out that makes him pop.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 30, 2010)

Drake, Lil Wayne and Kanye are overrated as rappers.

None of the leaked tracks from Drake's album were impressive sofar. Not to mention his lyrics and delivery are medicore. But perhaps I'm being to hard on this guy. 

Kanye is good producer, and I enjoy his occasional verse (Run This Town was the SHIT!!), but as a rapper his skills are overrated

Lil Wayne....for fucks sake. I dont understand how this dude reached the mainstream. From his lyrics to his style, it all fails soo hard. He has some good tracks, but for every good track he puts out there are 25 that are just utter crap. And I just refuse to accept a rapper whose "awesome tracks" ratio is 1:25
Lil Wayne is the dude who should be doing choruses, like Game used him on LAX "My Life" track. Just no rapping for Lil Wayne.
That being said; I still wonder why he is on Em's new album.....


----------



## Deweze (May 30, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Drake, Lil Wayne and Kanye are overrated as rappers.
> 
> None of the leaked tracks from Drake's album were impressive sofar. Not to mention his lyrics and delivery are medicore. But perhaps I'm being to hard on this guy.
> 
> Kanye is good producer, and I enjoy his occasional verse (Run This Town was the SHIT!!), but as a rapper his skills are overrated



Kanye's not overrated.

Drake doesn't know what hip-hop is


----------



## Cyphon (May 30, 2010)

Have to agree about Kanye. I don't see him getting a lot of hype as a rapper like the other 2.


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 30, 2010)

Lil Wayne on My Life was fucking terrible.


----------



## competitionbros (May 30, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Lil Wayne is fucking terrible.




Fixed for ya.


----------



## Rannic (May 30, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Lil Wayne on My Life was fucking terrible.



The whole song was terrible.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 30, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> I don't really use a specific definition but Hip Hop in general for me is usually music not meant to have a mass appeal. At best I would label Drake rap and not Hip Hop. Its a very fine line and more or less opinion in most cases but I would never disrespect the genre of Hip Hop by saying he is it.
> 
> Well I never discredited him for having an easy life. I discredit him because he acts like he is doing something great by making it big when he was already on T.V. Beyond that he is far too cocky for the skill level he is actually at.
> 
> ...



You're still not telling me how his music is pop. The last I checked, it's a genre of songs that primarily deals with mainstream music specifically directed towards the youth, short and simple, and usually contains rock. The majority of Drake's songs are more adult-oriented (being that he's 23 and talks about how his life is currently), spits verses that go on for minutes and contains cleverly thought-out metaphors and similes that are relevant to his topics, and his beats are centered towards the use of drums and rhythm, which are essential parts of hip-hop. 

And I like J. Cole as well, but it *seems* you have a bias towards J. Cole because he's hood (as compared to Drake) and that he isn't out there on spins like Drake is. Because other than those two main differences and their topic of music, they are not that much different. And please, don't try to act like J. Cole doesn't get cocky either, especially with the Warm Up and some of his lyrics dealing with how things are for him now after signing with Jay. Not only that, but this dude is forever rapping about how much dome he gets. Which I have no prob with, but it's not much different than Drake rapping about how much bread he gets because he's blowing up. And both Drake and J. Cole talk about how they not only seem themselves as being the saviors of hip-hop and rap, but how others have appointed them that role. So both have a swelled up ego; just one bigger than the other because the other's cd is dropping soon and there are people that have faith in him because they knew about him longer and know about him better.

And hip-hop is not meant to have a mass appeal? How do you stop something from having a mass-appeal? What are you, the kind of person that's into the idea of selfishly having something to themselves or limiting it to them and others so that they seem cool and special? Like their own little secret? 

And yea Drake made it big on tv with Degrassi, but acting and making music are two different things. Plus, at the age he was doing Degrassi, his fanbase and success was limited. Why not want more? When did it happen that you couldn't be multi-talented and be successful in two different entertainment fields?


----------



## Undercovermc (May 30, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Because other than those two main differences and their topic of music, they are not that much different.



I disagree. If you compare the two, there are more differences than similarities. I think J. Cole's mixtapes are superior to Drake's and that's based on more than the differences in their content.


----------



## Tyrion (May 30, 2010)

Anyone seen the official track listing for Eminem's new album? Fucking hell, he's got Rihanna and Pink in there. I'm feeling down....-_-


----------



## Deweze (May 30, 2010)

J.Cole's just better in general


----------



## Mokujon (May 30, 2010)

any Consequence fans in here?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> The whole song was terrible.



you mean the Game song? Eh, its OK. I prefer this version. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WroTzi4S6c[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: But then again this version does have Em and Pac


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 30, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> what do you guys think of Thank Me Later? I havn't heard it yet.





That album is fuckin dope


----------



## KidLife10200 (May 30, 2010)

lol @ haters lol.


----------



## Rannic (May 30, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> you mean the Game song? Eh, its OK. I prefer this version.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WroTzi4S6c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> EDIT: But then again this version does have Em and Pac



This version is way better.


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2010)

Lot of hate in here...can we discuss the Cool Kids track?


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PwcXJU0cFQ[/YOUTUBE]

Haven't seen 50 in the game for the while. Guess he's back?


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2010)

Dude just lost 50 (lol) pounds for a movie role to look like a terminally ill patient.


----------



## Z (May 30, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Lil Wayne on My Life was fucking terrible.





KidLife10200 said:


> lol @ haters lol.



lol             .


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Dude just lost 50 (lol) pounds for a movie role to look like a terminally ill patient.





My current facebook avater btw


----------



## Z (May 30, 2010)

Why the fuck would 50 do that to himself ?


----------



## Rannic (May 30, 2010)

Its going to be funny if the movie he worked so hard for flops.


----------



## crazymtf (May 30, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Anyone seen the official track listing for Eminem's new album? Fucking hell, he's got Rihanna and Pink in there. I'm feeling down....-_-




Why? Pink is a great singer...

And Rihanna can do some great hooks, which is exactly what both will be doing on the album.


----------



## Rannic (May 30, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Why? Pink is a great singer...
> 
> And Rihanna can do some great hooks, which is exactly what both will be doing on the album.



I just happy he got rid of those skits.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I just happy he got rid of those skits.



I like his skits


----------



## crazymtf (May 30, 2010)

Some were good but I agree wanted a album without any. It's about the same amount of songs anyway without skits so he didn't lose any room or anything.


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2010)

With some members mindset in this thread...god forbid artists try something new.  A true fanbase is like hemorroids, you'll grow to love them and you can never really shake them.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 31, 2010)

Mider T said:


> With some members mindset in this thread...god forbid artists try something new.  *A true fanbase is like hemorroids, you'll grow to love them and you can never really shake them*.



This. I agree 100%. As a artist, Em has gotten to the point where hes gonna sell albums, regardless of what material he puts out. For example, "We made you" was mediocre, and I think he sold like 700,000 in the first week. Kinda like the G.O.A.T, Michael Jackson. He'll sell records regardless, because his name is so big. 

Not every artist has that kinda fanbase. Only a few.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 31, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I disagree. If you compare the two, there are more differences than similarities. I think J. Cole's mixtapes are superior to Drake's and that's based on more than the differences in their content.



It's probably done to death since my absence from this thread, but please do go into details on the differences in their music (you know, aside from what I already listed).

I've already admitted that J. Cole is a better storyteller and that Drake needs to work on that and have more variety in his music (recently), but other than those, they pretty much are alike; their ego in songs, how they put words together (flow and style), educated (compliment), their influences (Nas, Jay-Z, and Outkast (Andre 3000)), title of "Fresh Prince of Bel-Air" or Will Smith, and etc...


----------



## Tash (May 31, 2010)

Anybody have a link to J Dilla's Vintage Vol 1.


----------



## competitionbros (May 31, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I just happy he got rid of those skits.





The opening skit on Relapse was fantastic. Still might end up doing a vid to it with Higurashi.


----------



## Cyphon (May 31, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> You're still not telling me how his music is pop. The last I checked, it's a genre of songs that primarily deals with mainstream music specifically directed towards the youth, short and simple, and usually contains rock. The majority of Drake's songs are more adult-oriented (being that he's 23 and talks about how his life is currently), spits verses that go on for minutes and contains cleverly thought-out metaphors and similes that are relevant to his topics, and his beats are centered towards the use of drums and rhythm, which are essential parts of hip-hop.



Let me try and put it differently then. Now this is just another way I separate the 2 personally and some may not agree as it is a little outside of actual song content and more based on intention of the artist.

A Hip Hop artist will take 100 fans over 1000 if the 100 truly respect the skill and such.

A Pop artist will take the 1000 fans who just think the shit is catchy and will bump to it. So they make songs geared towards doing that.

Drake is the latter. J. Cole is the former.

I have heard some Drake mixtape stuff and he does have SOME good material, but it doesn't translate to what he is actually releasing to sell people. 

Now Cole hasn't really put out any songs yet so we cant say for sure what he will do with but from the way he speaks he will keep the same style. 

To go even more simple Pop music is literally meant to be popular music. So again, Drake is trying to be popular while J. Cole is trying to be respected. 

Drake is aiming to be Lil Wayne while J. Cole is aiming to be Nas. Its basically 2 different worlds.



> And I like J. Cole as well, but it *seems* you have a bias towards J. Cole because he's hood (as compared to Drake) and that he isn't out there on spins like Drake is.



Where do you even get this idea? J. Cole is really no more hood than Drake. He went to New York on a full scholarship and graduated college. The dude isn't exactly hood he is just real. Drake comes across as a giant gimmick and someone to just fill in a formula. 

And spins don't matter either. Its all about what I was saying above. 



> And please, don't try to act like J. Cole doesn't get cocky either, especially with the Warm Up and some of his lyrics dealing with how things are for him now after signing with Jay.



Okay this all goes back to real vs fake and skill vs not skill. 

I like cocky artists IF they have reason to be. Drake is not good so he shouldn't be cocky. He made it in the game when he already had an outlet to fame through T.V. 

J. Cole on the other hand went through doing well in school just so he could get to NYC and really emerge himself to try and make it in the game. He put in work and made it through truly being respected for his talent.

Drake made it more or less because he can make catchy music. 

For me its a huge difference.



> Not only that, but this dude is forever rapping about how much dome he gets. Which I have no prob with, but it's not much different than Drake rapping about how much bread he gets because he's blowing up.



Every artist has topics they tend to hang around but again there is a slight difference. Drake is rapping about getting money which requires nothing. You could work at a fast food restaurant and have money. Getting all that dome requires game to pick up the women and takes some work.......Maybe 



> And both Drake and J. Cole talk about how they not only seem themselves as being the saviors of hip-hop and rap, but how others have appointed them that role.



Again though, one actually looks like they can be while the other doesn't. Hell, just look at who brought them where they are. Lil Wayne, the biggest industry whore of all time vs Jay Z one of the greats of Hip Hop.

Its 2 completely different leagues. 



> And hip-hop is not meant to have a mass appeal? How do you stop something from having a mass-appeal? What are you, the kind of person that's into the idea of selfishly having something to themselves or limiting it to them and others so that they seem cool and special? Like their own little secret?



I am not sure what you are trying to do with this point. It is a well known fact that Hip Hop isn't really made to sell and have mass appeal. Which is why Jay Z said "truthfully I want to rhyme like Common Sense but I did 5 mil and I ain't been rappin like Common since". 

It has nothing to do with what I am hoping for or want to happen it just is what it is. I would love to see a good quality Hip Hop album sell really well and bring back the same feel as something like Illmatic. 



> And yea Drake made it big on tv with Degrassi, but acting and making music are two different things. Plus, at the age he was doing Degrassi, his fanbase and success was limited. Why not want more? When did it happen that you couldn't be multi-talented and be successful in two different entertainment fields?



I never said anything like that. I merely am pointing out that he already had an outlet to it and had much less to do to earn where he is going. But then he tries to give off this impression that he is really doing something crazy by being in the rap industry.



Deweze said:


> J.Cole's just better in general



This.



crazymtf said:


> Why? Pink is a great singer...
> 
> And Rihanna can do some great hooks, which is exactly what both will be doing on the album.



This.


----------



## Tyrion (May 31, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Why? Pink is a great singer...
> 
> And Rihanna can do some great hooks, which is exactly what both will be doing on the album.



There's no Dre. There's no 50 Cent. His usual gang aint in this album.

And Pink and Rihanna aren't exactly hip hop stars are they?


----------



## Undercovermc (May 31, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> It's probably done to death since my absence from this thread, but please do go into details on the differences in their music (you know, aside from what I already listed).
> 
> I've already admitted that J. Cole is a better storyteller and that Drake needs to work on that and have more variety in his music (recently), but other than those, they pretty much are alike; their ego in songs, how they put words together (flow and style), educated (compliment), their influences (Nas, Jay-Z, and Outkast (Andre 3000)), title of "Fresh Prince of Bel-Air" or Will Smith, and etc...



We've already addressed their subject matter, but beyond that I think J. Cole's use of literary techniques is more impressive. 

The two remaining categories for comparison are flow and delivery. I don't think they're similar in either category. J. Cole's flow is smoother and his delivery is more passionate and gritty. Drake's delivery is often monotonous and lacklustre; it's probably done for effect, but it's not as appealing to me. Don't get me wrong, I like _some_ of Drake's songs, but J. Cole is the more skilful emcee overall and that's reflected in the quality of his mixtapes. Drake is more appealing to the masses, so he'll have greater commercial success.

Drake claims that _Thank Me Later_ is influenced by Nas and Andre 3000's style, but based on the leaks it sounds nothing like their style to me. I won't judge the album fully until I hear it in its entirety. To preempt someone calling me a hater/stan: I'm just stating my opinion and breaking down my comparison of the two.


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> There's no Dre. There's no 50 Cent. His usual gang aint in this album.
> 
> And Pink and Rihanna aren't exactly hip hop stars are they?



Dre and Em haven't done a decent song together since "Say what you say" so I'm ok with that. 50 cent sucks now days. Other people on his label suck anyway and D12 is making a new album so they save the tracks for that. 

Rihanna might as well be with having sung on two of the biggest guys in rap *T.I. and Jay-z* and Pink might not be hip-hop but she can sing and similar to dido can create a amazing song.


----------



## Cyphon (May 31, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> There's no Dre. There's no 50 Cent. His usual gang aint in this album.
> 
> And Pink and Rihanna aren't exactly hip hop stars are they?



I think Pink is a great fit actually because she is (in a way) the female Eminem. She is that gritty I don't give a darn type and should work well on a track with him.

Rihanna should never be doubted because she has already done a few smash songs with rappers.



Undercovermc said:


> We've already addressed their subject matter, but beyond that I think J. Cole's use of literary techniques is more impressive.
> 
> The two remaining categories for comparison are flow and delivery. I don't think they're similar in either category. J. Cole's flow is smoother and his delivery is more passionate and gritty. Drake's delivery is often monotonous and lacklustre; it's probably done for effect, but it's not as appealing to me. Don't get me wrong, I like _some_ of Drake's songs, but J. Cole is the more skilful emcee overall and that's reflected in the quality of his mixtapes. Drake is more appealing to the masses, so he'll have greater commercial success.
> 
> Drake claims that _Thank Me Later_ is influenced by Nas and Andre 3000's style, but based on the leaks it sounds nothing like their style to me. I won't judge the album fully until I hear it in its entirety. To preempt someone calling me a hater/stan: I'm just stating my opinion and breaking down my comparison of the two.



Well said man.


----------



## Deweze (May 31, 2010)

J.Cole "I Get Up" 


That's like my favorite song right now


----------



## Cyphon (May 31, 2010)

Deweze said:


> J.Cole "I Get Up"
> 
> 
> That's like my favorite song right now



I been on that and "Hold Me Down".


----------



## Rannic (May 31, 2010)

I like "Grown Simba"


----------



## LayZ (May 31, 2010)

I like "Knock Knock"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2010)

I like Unabomber


----------



## Cyphon (May 31, 2010)

All good choices


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 31, 2010)

Love for J.Cole......I like where this thread is going


----------



## Rannic (May 31, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Love for J.Cole......I like where this thread is going



Everbody likes J.Cole


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 31, 2010)

Keeping on with the J.Cole vibe, my shit is Can't Cry.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2010)

Better J. Cole track.....Dead Presidents OR...Dead Presidents *II*??!?!

I saw DP II


----------



## Cyphon (May 31, 2010)

Any love for "Can I Live"? 

I liked his last vs a lot on that.


----------



## Rannic (May 31, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Any love for "Can I Live"?
> 
> I liked his last vs a lot on that.



Yep that and "A Dollar and Dream"


----------



## Deweze (May 31, 2010)

Heartache


----------



## Cyphon (May 31, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Heartache



You can follow my lead if you shoot for the stars, I guess you aimin at me.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 31, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> A Hip Hop artist will take 100 fans over 1000 if the 100 truly respect the skill and such.
> 
> A Pop artist will take the 1000 fans who just think the shit is catchy and will bump to it. So they make songs geared towards doing that.



No one chooses their fans, it's more of a matter of mass appeal.  No one is going to intentionally alienate their fans unless they are stuck up.




> Okay this all goes back to real vs fake and skill vs not skill.
> 
> I like cocky artists IF they have reason to be. Drake is not good so he shouldn't be cocky. He made it in the game when he already had an outlet to fame through T.V.



How is Drake fake?  He parties and plays women, he's not lying.  He never claimed to be hard.  Drake is cocky, he's just being himself.  No one has a reason to be cocky, if you are then you are.

The reason I like Drake is because I can tell he is being sincere.  Yeah, he is an asshole, but he doesn't make shit up and keeps things interesting.



> J. Cole on the other hand went through doing well in school just so he could get to NYC and really emerge himself to try and make it in the game. He put in work and made it through truly being respected for his talent.
> 
> Drake made it more or less because he can make catchy music.
> 
> For me its a huge difference.



Hip hop artists wouldn't want shitty sounding songs if they can help it, making catchy music takes talent.  



> I never said anything like that. I merely am pointing out that he already had an outlet to it and had much less to do to earn where he is going. But then he tries to give off this impression that he is really doing something crazy by being in the rap industry.



Drake uses hip hop as a way of expressing himself, acting restricts the way you express yourself.  I don't know about have less to earn by going where he is going, he's doing what makes him happy and he's making a name for himself.


J. Cole is definitely the more technical MC, but Drake's emotions and being less boring makes me lean towards him.  In terms of lyrical skills, I think Blu is better than J. Cole and he isn't boring.


----------



## Space Jam (May 31, 2010)

I usually hate on kanye west all the time, but i was listen to college drop out(which i actually bought back in 2004) the other day and i forgot how much i liked that album


----------



## Rannic (May 31, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> I usually hate on kanye west all the time, but i was listen to college drop out(which i actually bought back in 2004) the other day and i forgot how much i liked that album



Yeah it was good it had a great variety of songs.


----------



## LayZ (May 31, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> I usually hate on kanye west all the time, but i was listen to college drop out(which i actually bought back in 2004) the other day and i forgot how much i liked that album


Yeah, that is his best album.  I think its great because he was so determined while making it, had saved up a collection of great beats, and had relationships with the people who were featured on it.  So it was made out of fun more than made to sell.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 31, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> A Hip Hop artist will take 100 fans over 1000 if the 100 truly respect the skill and such.
> 
> A Pop artist *will take the 1000 fans who just think the shit is catchy and will bump to it.* So they make songs geared towards doing that.
> 
> *Drake is the latter.* J. Cole is the former.



Has Drake ever mentioned that? 'Cause unless he did, I don't know how you can speak for him on that. Going with your example, who is to say that he doesn't have 1000 fans that are respectful? You would want him to keep a 100 because it's less? And also, Drake is faithful to those that actually appreciate his shit, are real fans, or are close to him: 

"Say Something" lyrics: "Yeah, just ask me how things are coming along. You can tell me that you never heard none of my songs. Long as you end up saying one day you plan to listen.'Cause what's a star when its most important fan is missing?"

"Man of the Year" lyrics: "Think I had the mothafuckin' plan of the year.
Which was simply to make *groupie fans of my peers.*"



> Now Cole hasn't really put out any songs yet so we cant say for sure what he will do with but from the way he speaks he will keep the same style.
> 
> To go even more simple *Pop music is literally meant to be popular music. So again, Drake is trying to be popular* while J. Cole is trying to be respected.



"From the way he speaks, he'll keep the same style." So you're going on faith huh? I'm not trying to say that Drake did in fact change, but a lot of people said the same thing about Drake when he only had 2 mixtapes out. Well since you said that he's trying to be like Jay-Z, and Jay-Z stopped "rhyming like Common ever since he made 5 mil", then I guess we can make a solid prediction here...

And oh, guess you forgot that you said this huh: 





> Him being popular isn't why I called him pop. Its the type of songs he puts out that makes him pop.






> Where do you even get this idea? J. Cole is really no more hood than Drake. He went to New York on a full scholarship and graduated college. The dude isn't exactly hood he is just real. Drake comes across as a giant gimmick and someone to just fill in a formula.



Well since you don't listen to much of Drake, it's understandable that you don't get what I meant by "hooded". Yes J. Cole went to college, but I'm talking about his music when it comes to how he was in and how he portrays North Carolina. And he said himself that he only went to college because he wanted to use the tuition money to leave Carolina and make it successful in NY. He only finished college because things didn't work out as fast as he thought he would with his music. But Drake is barely about that "gangsta talk" in his songs because he is not trying to be fake about his upbringing (not saying that Cole is). Rarely talks about gang violence or witnessing much of it in Toronto. 



> I like cocky artists IF they have reason to be. Drake is not good so he shouldn't be cocky. He made it in the game when he already had an outlet to fame through T.V. J. Cole on the other hand went through doing well in school just so he could get to NYC and really emerge himself to try and make it in the game. He put in work and made it through truly being respected for his talent. Drake made it more or less because he can make catchy music.



Drake has every right to be cocky when his mixtape was considered by most to be the "*album* of the year" back in 09, when it was a *mixtape*! He got a record deal worth a mil (which is a lot for a newcomer), his album is the most anticipated drop of the year, and he has associations with others in the big leagues. And he may have had the connections to the entertainment world because of his acting gigs, but you just don't become an overnight celebrity because of it in the rap game. It took him 3 mixtapes, and they were all for free!



> Every artist has topics they tend to hang around but again there is a slight difference. Drake is rapping about getting money which requires nothing. You could work at a fast food restaurant and have money. Getting all that dome requires game to pick up the women and takes some work.......Maybe



Are you serious? Are you really going to compare the money you get at a fast food restaurant to the money he's getting? Really? Last I checked, a paycheck from McDonalds is not getting you a 2010 cadillac (or something like that. You get the point) anytime soon. And if you're really going to use that example to get on Drake, then it's best you know that a lot of dudes don't require game to get dome because they either have just the look or the money, and in most cases, it happens to be both.



> I am not sure what you are trying to do with this point. It is a well known fact that Hip Hop isn't really made to sell and have mass appeal.



Well known fact? What?! Do me a favor and post a source for that; multiple sources.




> I never said anything like that.*I merely am pointing out that he already had an outlet to it and had much less to do to earn where he is going.* But then he tries to give off this impression that he is really doing something crazy by being in the rap industry.





			
				dimezanime88 said:
			
		

> And he may have had the connections to the entertainment world because of his acting gigs, but you just don't become an overnight celebrity because of it in the rap game. It took him 3 mixtapes, and they were all for free!



His flow and style at the time (2007-2009) was different than what was being played and produced in rap and hip-hop, so it was refreshing. Not his fault if word got back to him on that and he decided to promote it more. Never said that he didn't have an ego.  



Undercovermc said:


> The two remaining categories for comparison are flow and delivery. I don't think they're similar in either category. J. Cole's flow is smoother and his delivery is more passionate and gritty. Drake's delivery is often monotonous and lacklustre; it's probably done for effect, but it's not as appealing to me. Don't get me wrong, I like _some_ of Drake's songs, but J. Cole is the more skilful emcee overall and that's reflected in the quality of his mixtapes. Drake is more appealing to the masses, so he'll have greater commercial success.



Very opinionated so I can't get in on that, but if you're looking for a smooth Drake track, try out "Say What's Real", and for passionate and gritty, try out "Successful", since we're talking about mixtapes here. As for monotonous and lacklustre, that's opinionated, cause "Congratulations" is an example of how he is not monotonous, and listen to "Scriptures" or "The Calm" if you believe he's lacklustre. You believe Drake is more appealing to the masses because he is, not because of the music he makes. 'Cause last that I checked, artists would want their music heard, not denied. You can't determine or pick who and how many will listen and like your stuff.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 31, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Very opinionated so I can't get in on that, but if you're looking for a smooth Drake track, try out "Say What's Real", and for passionate and gritty, try out "Successful", since we're talking about mixtapes here. As for monotonous and lacklustre, that's opinionated, cause "Congratulations" is an example of how he is not monotonous, and listen to "Scriptures" or "The Calm" if you believe he's lacklustre. You believe Drake is more appealing to the masses because he is, not because of the music he makes. 'Cause last that I checked, artists would want their music heard, not denied. You can't determine or pick who and how many will listen and like your stuff.



I've heard all of the songs you mentioned and what I said before still stands. 

Saying he's more appealing "because he is", is not a reason, it's an empty statement. Drake will have more mainstream success because his music appeals to women and he has charisma. J. Cole is a more talented rapper, but that very rarely leads to commercial success on its own. When artists want their music to be heard by the masses they make mainstream/pop music à la Nelly, Lil' Wayne. That isn't usually what I consider good music, but I guess you agree that Drake has become one of those artists.


----------



## Rannic (May 31, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I've heard all of the songs you mentioned and what I said before still stands.
> 
> Saying he's more appealing "because he is", is not a reason, it's an empty statement. Drake will have more mainstream success because his music appeals to women and he has charisma. J. Cole is a more talented rapper, but that very rarely leads to commercial success on its own. When artists want their music to be heard by the masses they make mainstream/pop music ? la Nelly, Lil' Wayne. That isn't usually what I consider good music, but I guess you agree that Drake has become one of those artists.


I agree


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 31, 2010)

Based on the songs that leaked so far, I gotta say that Im a lil dissapointed with "Thank Me Later". None of the songs really stand out to me. But Ima wait until the album actually drops to make judgement.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 31, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I've heard all of the songs you mentioned and what I said before still stands.
> 
> Saying he's more appealing "because he is", is not a reason, it's an empty statement. Drake will have more mainstream success because his music appeals to women and he has charisma. J. Cole is a more talented rapper, but that very rarely leads to commercial success on its own. When artists want their music to be heard by the masses they make mainstream/pop music ? la Nelly, Lil' Wayne. That isn't usually what I consider good music, but I guess you agree that Drake has become one of those artists.



Long before "Thank Me Later" and "So Far Gone" did Drake have charisma and music for the ladies. I agree that Drake has become a popular artist because he is liked by many and has a lot of spins on the radio and tv, but not because of the music he makes. Like I said, what artist has the intention of making something terrible or not be liked and loved? You can't predict or limit your possible fan base. 

So you're saying J. Cole doesn't want to be heard by mainstream? The same dude that "dropped everything he had to get a record deal in NY and be successful"? And out of all people, to Jay-Z? He could've declined it. But ight Under, guess we'll just have to wait until his cd comes out and see how he promotes himself. Maybe by that time you'll have a different look on him...


----------



## Undercovermc (May 31, 2010)

Drake's mixtapes have some good songs on them, but I'm not that impressed by his rapping ability and I prefer J. Cole's music. I can only comment on what they've done so far (no pun intended). If J. Cole does a U-turn and releases some unoriginal mainstream songs, I'll stop praising him too.


----------



## Cyphon (May 31, 2010)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> No one chooses their fans, it's more of a matter of mass appeal.  No one is going to intentionally alienate their fans unless they are stuck up.



Actually people do choose their fans or can attempt to. Drake makes songs geared toward what women would like so essentially he is choosing a women fan base. Obviously he isn't choosing each one specifically but their are definitely groups you can aim for.

As someone who makes music myself I see it on a daily basis. I know as I am making a song who I play it for is most likely to like it and who isn't. 

Drake is stuck up by the way or at least seems like he would be.



> How is Drake fake?  He parties and plays women, he's not lying.



Says who? 

I mean I wont get technical like that. That would be petty on my part.

You are probably right but for me he comes across as fake, which is a big reason I don't like him. 

I mean I cant prove one way or the other if he is, but its how he comes across.



> He never claimed to be hard.  Drake is cocky, he's just being himself.  No one has a reason to be cocky, if you are then you are.



Being cocky and being hard are almost 1 in the same in rap. He raps like he's that dude and could handle anything. Which is basically hard in a rap sense. Not as far as guns and such, but more like "battle" hard.



> The reason I like Drake is because I can tell he is being sincere.  Yeah, he is an asshole, but he doesn't make shit up and keeps things interesting.



See I am the exact opposite. To me I feel fakeness and there is nothing interesting about him. He is formulaic and boring. To me he is just one of those artists that you can simply plug 1 of 1000 people into that spot with a little singing ability and they would be just as successful. 



> Hip hop artists wouldn't want shitty sounding songs if they can help it, making catchy music takes talent.


 
Hip Hop artists can make catchy music, they choose not to. So yeah, in a sense they do want "shitty" sounding songs. Obviously not shitty as far as good or bad, but shitty as far as the masses wouldn't like them.

Not sure if I am wording that right.



> I don't know about have less to earn by going where he is going, he's doing what makes him happy and he's making a name for himself.



And I have no problem with that. My issue is how he raps as if he is doing something major when it really isn't anything amazing.



> J. Cole is definitely the more technical MC, but Drake's emotions and being less boring makes me lean towards him.  In terms of lyrical skills, I think Blu is better than J. Cole and he isn't boring.



Wow. If you think J. Cole is boring I really don't even know what to say to you. The dude makes catchy hooks just the same as Drake except he sings better by a lot. He is more lyrical and has a better flow and delivery. 

Not sure what else you could be looking for in a rapper.

For me Drake is very boring because he is formulaic, monotoned, annoying sounding etc.

I guess we are just polar opposites in this case.



Dimezanime88 said:


> Has Drake ever mentioned that? 'Cause unless he did, I don't know how you can speak for him on that.



The type of music he makes speaks for itself. He aims at a women audience (and not to be sexist) but women generally don't care about skill or lyrics. They care about catchy.

So as I said, he is going for the 1000 that will simply bob their head as opposed to look at him as an actual emcee and respect him.



> Going with your example, who is to say that he doesn't have 1000 fans that are respectful? You would want him to keep a 100 because it's less?



We are starting to get too far away from where I was going with this. Essentially I want him to rap better. That is it. Making catchy hooks is fine and I actually like some Drake hooks. 



> And also, Drake is faithful to those that actually appreciate his shit, are real fans, or are close to him:
> 
> "Say Something" lyrics: "Yeah, just ask me how things are coming along. You can tell me that you never heard none of my songs. Long as you end up saying one day you plan to listen.'Cause what's a star when its most important fan is missing?"
> 
> ...



Just so you know these 2 lyrics don't relate that much. At least for me.

They feel totally different when I hear them which is what I have been trying to illustrate but it is too much work to try and explain the difference here.



> "From the way he speaks, he'll keep the same style." So you're going on faith huh? I'm not trying to say that Drake did in fact change, but a lot of people said the same thing about Drake when he only had 2 mixtapes out.



Yes I am going on faith because Cole seems like a real dude. I mean money changes people so I may end up being wrong but I have hope for now.



> Well since you said that he's trying to be like Jay-Z, and Jay-Z stopped "rhyming like Common ever since he made 5 mil", then I guess we can make a solid prediction here...



Jay was still able to get lyrical and deep and all that and did. He just made the catchy singles to go along with it.



> But Drake is barely about that "gangsta talk" in his songs because he is not trying to be fake about his upbringing (not saying that Cole is). Rarely talks about gang violence or witnessing much of it in Toronto.


 
Okay I get where you were going with it now. But Cole really doesn't get too much into that either. He really just eludes to it and sheds light that he knows about it.

I posted an interview a little while back and in it he even talks about how that wasn't his life. He just knows and understands it so he talks about it. 



> Drake has every right to be cocky when his mixtape was considered by most to be the "*album* of the year" back in 09, when it was a *mixtape*!



By who though? Like a few people overhyping the dude. Come out and sell 5 mill or something and then get cocky. 

The funny part about it all is that a lot of rappers even elude to how weak the game is right now. So he is essentially being hyped when the game is considered as "weak" as its ever been.

I just don't see it man.



> He got a record deal worth a mil (which is a lot for a newcomer), his album is the most anticipated drop of the year, and he has associations with others in the big leagues.



A mil offer is pretty common nowadays actually.



> And he may have had the connections to the entertainment world because of his acting gigs, but you just don't become an overnight celebrity because of it in the rap game. It took him 3 mixtapes, and they were all for free!



My point was simply that he had an easy route in. 



> Are you serious? Are you really going to compare the money you get at a fast food restaurant to the money he's getting? Really? Last I checked, a paycheck from McDonalds is not getting you a 2010 cadillac (or something like that. You get the point) anytime soon.



Did I compare them? I am merely saying money talk is useless because it takes nothing to get money. You merely can work and have it. He may have more but so what? That doesn't make his lyrics any better.

So if he has money he should go brag to wall street. 



> And if you're really going to use that example to get on Drake, then it's best you know that a lot of dudes don't require game to get dome because they either have just the look or the money, and in most cases, it happens to be both.



I believe I already pointed this out when I made the point.



> Well known fact? What?! Do me a favor and post a source for that; multiple sources.



Do you follow hip hop vs rap?

Did I not post that Jay Z line?

I believe the problem with your point of view is who you label hip hop and who you don't.

When I think hip hop I am thinking of people like Common, Pete Rock etc..

When I think or rap I am thinking like Lil Wayne and 50 Cent.

So now seeing that list of names do you see the difference?



> His flow and style at the time (2007-2009) was different than what was being played and produced in rap and hip-hop, so it was refreshing. Not his fault if word got back to him on that and he decided to promote it more. Never said that he didn't have an ego.



Introducing a poor style (even if calling it refreshing) isn't really a good thing.



Undercovermc said:


> Drake's mixtapes have some good songs on them, but I'm not that impressed by his rapping ability and I prefer J. Cole's music. I can only comment on what they've done so far (no pun intended). If J. Cole does a U-turn and releases some unoriginal mainstream songs, I'll stop praising him too.



Again this.

Undercover has the right of it.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 31, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> The type of music he makes speaks for itself. He aims at a women audience (and not to be sexist) but women generally don't care about skill or lyrics. They care about catchy.
> 
> So as I said, he is going for the 1000 that will simply bob their head as opposed to look at him as an actual emcee and respect him.



You don't mean to be sexist, but yet you're generalizing and being stereotypical, huh? I won't deny that Drake makes the majority of his songs for the ladies (he even said so himself at some point), but to say that he doesn't put effort and skill into it because of that is pretty fucked up. And I say the "majority", but there are the other songs that he makes that you shouldn't leave out of your thoughts.



> Just so you know these 2 lyrics don't relate that much. At least for me.
> 
> They feel totally different when I hear them which is what I have been trying to illustrate but it is too much work to try and explain the difference here.



You said he doesn't care for his fanbase, so those two lyrics show both that he needs the fans that actually listen to him to make him a star, and the other is that he's devoted to making songs that would make even his friends become his serious fans.  




> By who though? Like a few people overhyping the dude. Come out and sell 5 mill or something and then get cocky.
> 
> The funny part about it all is that a lot of rappers even elude to how weak the game is right now. So he is essentially being hyped when the game is considered as "weak" as its ever been.
> 
> I just don't see it man.



Noumena - Triumph and Loss 

@1:26






Complex's #3 Best Albums of 2009
Complex's #3 Best Album of 2009
Complex's #5 Best Mixtape Album of The Decade



> Did I compare them? I am merely saying money talk is useless because it takes nothing to get money. You merely can work and have it. He may have more but so what? That doesn't make his lyrics any better.



You might as well had since getting money at McDonald's is a lot easier than getting money that can afford you fancy cars and mansions. And this part wasn't about his lyrics being better, but that you felt he shouldn't be bragging because everyone can get money (his kind of money) and it takes nothing. 



> Do you follow hip hop vs rap?
> 
> Did I not post that Jay Z line?
> 
> ...



No, because rap is essentially a sub-element of hip-hop (which I believe to be a culture). So those rappers you mentioned would be similar in what they stand for, but different in how they present themselves and what form of instrumentals they use to deliver their messages with. Which brings me back to my original argument that Drake is hip-hop, not pop, and that his lyrics and style have substance and excitement to it, and are refreshing (if not Thank Me Later, then definitely his 3 mixtapes).


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 1, 2010)

How much do you all think Drake will sell in his first week?

I'm tinking between 100k - 250k.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> You can follow my lead if you shoot for the stars, I guess you aimin at me.



You know who had a similar line before J. Cole?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Lil Wayne: "Bitch see, it gets me how nothing gets me or get to me. *And if you're shooting for the stars, then just shoot me.* But your bullets don't reach mars, pause, clause, because I'm a beast, I'm a dawg, I'll get you."


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> How much do you all think Drake will sell in his first week?
> 
> I'm tinking between 100k - 250k.



Probably around there. B.o.B sold decent, though wish he sold more, his album was great IMO.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 1, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Probably around there. B.o.B sold decent, though wish he sold more, his album was great IMO.



It is I'm listening to it right now.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh and since you bring up B.o.B and I was just thinking about him, who do you think is the better rapper?

B.O.B or Drake?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2010)

B.o.B by far. Like said was liking drake, his mixtape was decent, his forever verse was second best, his single "Over" was hot but the rest of the shit that leaked for his album sucked in my honest opinion. 

B.o.B killed airplanes 1 and 2, magic, nothin on you, fame, shades, he basically did his thing on the album. Only song I really dislike is "Bet I Bust"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm slowly warming to B.o.B. He's still average tier to me, but i havent given his CD a good listen to yet


----------



## Rannic (Jun 1, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm slowly warming to B.o.B. He's still average tier to me, but i havent given his CD a good listen to yet



you should its pretty good for a debut album.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm slowly warming to B.o.B. He's still average tier to me, but i havent given his CD a good listen to yet



Airplanes 1-2 IMO are him at his best. 

"Ok, lets pretend like this never happened
Like I never had dreams of being a rapper
Like I didnt write raps in all of my classes
Like I never used to runaway into the blackness"

Now I haven't written a rap in forever but damn did that bring me back to high school  

Overall his flow, his lyrics, and his emotion are all there, good rapper for sure.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 1, 2010)

Drake is gonna more than that.


----------



## Dyon (Jun 1, 2010)

oh yeesss bitchesss, I love this day! just found out The Roots release a new album on June 22th.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Currently, I'm listening to that Raymond v Raymond, though it's not rap. Not my favorite Usher, but it's hype.



Easily the worse Usher Cd ever. Only about.....5 songs are worth even listening to


----------



## Rannic (Jun 1, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Easily the worse Usher Cd ever. Only about.....5 songs are worth even listening to



I thought I was the only one who thought that.


----------



## Fiasco (Jun 1, 2010)

I got a question.Is it just me or does Jay Electronica sound like MF DOOM at times?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't like most of the songs either... Technically I only downloaded it for OMG, but I like She Don't Know and Okay, too. Other than it truly is the biggest disappointment from one of my favorite artists.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 1, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I don't like most of the songs either... Technically I only downloaded it for OMG, but I like She Don't Know and Okay, too. Other than it truly is the biggest disappointment from one of my favorite artists.



I also like mars vs. venus


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 1, 2010)

Nah J elec is nothing like MF doom


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 1, 2010)

Talib>>>>>>>>

When it comes to off beat rapping.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 1, 2010)

That _Bar Exam 3_ is very amusing.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 1, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> You don't mean to be sexist, but yet you're generalizing and being stereotypical, huh?



Oh don't gimme this crap. How many women do you know that sit around discussing hip hop lyrics? 



> I won't deny that Drake makes the majority of his songs for the ladies (he even said so himself at some point), but to say that he doesn't put effort and skill into it because of that is pretty fucked up.



Its actually better for him if I don't believe he is trying because if he is trying and this is the best he can do I feel sorry for him 



> You said he doesn't care for his fanbase, so those two lyrics show both that he needs the fans that actually listen to him to make him a star, and the other is that he's devoted to making songs that would make even his friends become his serious fans.


 
Maybe I read the line wrong but I understood it as him wanting other rappers to like him. His "peers" would be them no?



> Noumena - Triumph and Loss
> 
> @1:26
> 
> ...



The only one I recognize on this list is MTV and they are far from who I want judging albums.

So this all doesn't really hold too much weight with me. If I knew more about it I could maybe weigh it more.



> No, because rap is essentially a sub-element of hip-hop (which I believe to be a culture).



Where this is where we differ. For me they are almost 2 completely different genres. 



Chaos Ghost said:


> Easily the worse Usher Cd ever. Only about.....5 songs are worth even listening to



I kept 1 off the entire album.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 1, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Oh don't gimme this crap. How many women do you know that sit around discussing hip hop lyrics?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What song, cause I kept about three.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 1, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> What song, cause I kept about three.



Foolin Around. 

Honestly the best song that was put out was In My Bag ft. T.I. but that didn't even make the album.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 1, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Foolin Around.
> 
> Honestly the best song that was put out was In My Bag ft. T.I. but that didn't even make the album.



That one was good, Mars vs Venus and Okay were alright I was disappointed cause I expected more from Usher.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 1, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> That one was good, Mars vs Venus and Okay were alright I was disappointed cause I expected more from Usher.



Yeah he just got sucked into the current day trap of music really. Pulled into a fad of sub par music.


----------



## Xemnas (Jun 1, 2010)

Smoke DZA - Sour Hour(prod. Ski Beatz)
[divshare]myId=11561812-c9f[/divshare]

This dude Ski can do no wrong! Another chill beat to smoke to. DZA came  correct as well.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 1, 2010)

competitionbros said:


> Talib>>>>>>>>
> 
> When it comes to off beat rapping.



The Last Emperor was a great MC who never really rapped on beat. I haven't heard anything about him for a long time now, anyone know what his last record was?


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 1, 2010)

Okay in anticipation for Recovery I took Em's track list and put it in the order of what I guess will be my favorite song to my least favorite.

If anyone else is as bored as me you should do it to. 

14. Almost Famous
1. Cold Wind Blows
16. You’re Never Over
2. Talkin’ 2 Myself feat. Kobe
6. Going Through Changes
12. 25 to Life
4. Won’t Back Down feat. Pink
10. Space Bound
9. No Love feat. Lil Wayne
11. Cinderella Man
7. Not Afraid
15. Love the Way You Lie feat. Rihanna
5. W.T.P.
13. So Bad
3. On Fire
8. Seduction


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I also like mars vs. venus



Best song on the CD. Kept that, There Goes My Baby, Papers, Pro Lover(idk why, i dont even know how that song goes lol) and She Don't Know


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 1, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Best song on the CD. Kept that, There Goes My Baby, Papers, Pro Lover(idk why, i dont even know how that song goes lol) and She Don't Know



You know what, Pro Lover is a good one.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 1, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Okay in anticipation for Recovery I took Em's track list and put it in the order of what I guess will be my favorite song to my least favorite.
> 
> If anyone else is as bored as me you should do it to.
> 
> ...



I don't get it


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> You know what, Pro Lover is a good one.



Just listened to it to remember what it was. 

It's good for sure


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 1, 2010)

Deweze said:


> I don't get it



Based off the song titles I was taking a stab at which song I will like best from best to worst. 

So I think Almost Famous will be the best and Seduction will be the worst.

Like for me Almost Famous (I am guessing) could be similar to something like Say Goodbye to Hollywood or Airplanes or something. 

Whereas Seduction sounds like it could be similar to Ass Like That. 

I was just bored is the moral of this


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Based off the song titles I was taking a stab at which song I will like best from best to worst.
> 
> So I think Almost Famous will be the best and Seduction will be the worst.
> 
> ...


Bold to have Not Afraid near the bottom half


----------



## Rannic (Jun 1, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Best song on the CD. Kept that, There Goes My Baby, Papers, Pro Lover(idk why, i dont even know how that song goes lol) and She Don't Know



She Don't Know is it me or is he just basically singing the chorus the whole time.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> She Don't Know is it me or is he just basically singing the chorus the whole time.



Lol I kinda hear that. Also add Making Love(into the Night) to there

Granted 6 out of 14 tracks is bad. And the other ones are bad(Namely his singles so far)

But if he follows through with releasing every song on the CD he'll do ok since it has the 6 songs i like


----------



## Rannic (Jun 1, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Lol I kinda hear that. Also add Making Love(into the Night) to there
> 
> Granted 6 out of 14 tracks is bad. And the other ones are bad(Namely his singles so far)
> 
> But if he follows through with releasing every song on the CD he'll do ok since it has the 6 songs i like



Hopefully with his next album hell get back to the confession sound cause that is when he was at his best.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Hopefully with his next album hell get back to the confession sound cause that is when he was at his best.



Confessions is def his S-Rank work

EDIT: Seeing as I forgot all about Here I Stand, that may be the worst Usher CD. I think only two songs on there were good


----------



## Fraust (Jun 1, 2010)

Anybody else like Travie McCoy's flow? His lines are simple with few nice punchlines, but I like how he rhymes. Similar to how I feel about Drake, but when you're not talking about money and champagne I respect you a little more.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 1, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Anybody else like Travie McCoy's flow? His lines are simple with few nice punchlines, but I like how he rhymes. Similar to how I feel about Drake, but when you're not talking about money and champagne I respect you a little more.



He good, he just doesn't alot of exposure.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Okay in anticipation for Recovery I took Em's track list and put it in the order of what I guess will be my favorite song to my least favorite.
> 
> If anyone else is as bored as me you should do it to.
> 
> ...



Cinderella Man
Won't Back Down
Talking 2 Myself
You never Over
Almost Famous
Cold wind blows
Space Bound
25 To Life
Not Afraid
Way You Lie
Going through changes
Seduction
So Bad
On Fire
W.T.P
No Love


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 1, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Based off the song titles I was taking a stab at which song I will like best from best to worst.
> 
> So I think Almost Famous will be the best and Seduction will be the worst.
> 
> ...



Shit..u just reminded me of how terrible "Encore" was. Easily the worst rap album i ever heard.

I like Usher to. "Pro Lover" and "There goes my baby" are probably my favorites. The album itself was okay, nowhere near as good as Confessions. Right now, I been listening to Trey Songz alot. Easily the best r&b artists right now.

And OMG with Will I Am is terrible!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2010)

competitionbros said:


> I like crazy Em but not nonsensical Em. Encore is easily his worst album but worst rap album Ever............not even close.



What mean you nonsensical?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2010)

No not worst rap album, but Em's worst by far. Fucking big weenie? Rain Man? ASS LIKE THAT? MY FIRST FUCKING SINGLE? Ugh...awful fucking album save for 3-4 good songs.


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 2, 2010)

Big Weenie.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2010)

I love Rainman and Ass Like That was ok

Fuck you douches, I'm pumping that win now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Cause I ain't got no legs!*


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 2, 2010)

Look, with Kobe Bryant, Ron Artest and Kevin Federline making rap CD's there's no way anyone mentioned in this thread could have the worst album.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2010)

competitionbros said:


> Look, with Kobe Bryant, Ron Artest and Kevin Federline making rap CD's there's no way anyone mentioned in this thread could have the worst album.



Thats some fucking perspective right there


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey he did say it was the worst he had ever heard, maybe he doesn't listen to rap/hiphop at all....thats what it has to be.....just sayin


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 2, 2010)

I still refuse to believe that.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 2, 2010)

lol i tried. oh well. dude you're on your own!


----------



## LayZ (Jun 2, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> HEy I dont know how many of yall are on Twitter, but this #IFHIPHOPWASHIGHSCHOOL Twitter Trend has me LOLing pretty damn hard
> 
> I wanan get a J. Cole one in there sometime soon


J. Cole would probably be the one to take your girlfriend.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2010)

LayZ said:


> J. Cole would probably be the one to take your girlfriend.



hahahah yeah..............


......runs to post on Twitter


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2010)

J.Cole would be the dude in gate who kicked it with his English teacher.

J. Elec would be the fourth year freshman fucking the French teacher.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 2, 2010)

Drake would be the polarizing new foreign exchange student. 

Lil Wayne would be the one with superiority complex just because he used to be on free lunch. 

Mos Def would be the only cool kid in the Drama club. 

Talib Kweli would give elaborate answers to questions that no else cared about.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2010)

> #IfHipHopWasHighSchool Gangstaliscious and Weezy would be those 2 "bros" that have too many homo moments


----------



## Rannic (Jun 2, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


>



Oh Wow


----------



## Xemnas (Jun 2, 2010)

I actually liked "My First Single." Shit was hilarious to me.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2010)

^Reason why encore actually sold


----------



## Yosha (Jun 2, 2010)

anyone like snowgoons production?


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 2, 2010)

Nah, it sold cuz it's Eminem.........Look at Curtain Call.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Oh don't gimme this crap. How many women do you know that sit around discussing hip hop lyrics?
> 
> Its actually better for him if I don't believe he is trying because if he is trying and this is the best he can do I feel sorry for him
> 
> ...



*Sigh* this will be going for awhile, so I'll stop here and agree to disagree.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2010)

Getting Drake's album now. I'ma listen few times then rate each song. Hoping to find some decent songs in there.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 2, 2010)

Just got Drakes album.  Will be doing review shortly.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 2, 2010)

Just got Drake's album. Following trend.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 2, 2010)

BETTER BE A GOOD ALBUM


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 2, 2010)

Disappointed thoroughly.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2010)

1. Fireworks - *7* - It's decent song. I like the beat and like some of the shit he's saying but really not feeling the chorus and I LOVE AK so a big disappointment on her half. 

2. Karaoke - *4* - All singing for first 2 minutes, boring...But his verse isn't bad. To bad for the first 2 minutes of boring shit. 

3. The Resistance - *8.5* - Probably one of my fave on the album. Like all the verses and love the chorus. 

4. Over - *9* - Probably the best on the album for me. Most energy since forever. His flow similar, his lines are actually good, beat is on point, wish had a third verse. 

5. Show Me A Good Time - *7* - Not terrible. He's actually spitting fast which is a nice change. Some good lines, beat is nice. Don't love the chorus. 

6. Up All Night - *7.5* - I like the chorus and his verse was pretty sick. Hate Nicki but the verse didn't make me turn off the song so that's saying something. 

7. Fancy - *8* - Like drake's verse, T.I. kills that shit. If only the chorus was as good as the rest of it. 

8. Shut It Down - *0* - BORING...ugh this guy can't sing IMO. 

9. Unforgettable - *5* - Very meh. Drake's verse isn't terrible but Jeezy sucks ass, guy shouldn't be rapping. His flow sucks, his lyrics sucks, ugh hate that guy. 

10. Light Up - *6* - To be honest both could of game harder. Jay-z had some good lines but nothing special, drake didn't come with much either. Chorus is nice though. 

11. Miss Me - *8* - Love drake's verse on this, wayne hurts my ears. 

12. Cece’s Interlude - Gotta stop singing...

13. Find Your Love - *5 *- Like the beat and the beginning but loses it's steam and becomes boring half way through. Needed to rap. 

14. Thank Me Now - *6* - Bad track to go off with. He should of had the energy he did on Over and spit that "Thank me now motherfuckers!" 

Overall like a *5 or 6*. It could of been much better. His first single "Over" made me expect SO much more. He has a few good-decent songs on but defiantly expected far better.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 2, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Disappointed thoroughly.



LOL.



All hopes left is Kanye, and he has DJ Premier so nothing to worry about


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 2, 2010)

Deweze said:


> All hopes left is Kanye, and he has DJ Premier so nothing to worry about



Power was good and Kanye has yet to make a bad album. I have faith.

Unrelated, see if we can get any discussion before Drake takes over. Anyone listen to Bar Exam 3? I thought it was decent. Royce went in over Airplanes.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 2, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Disappointed thoroughly.



After hearing the leaked tracks, I had low expectations for it, so I wasn't disappointed. There was too much singing for my liking and I'm struggling to name a memorable track, which by default means there were none. _Thank Me Later_ was created for the ladies.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 2, 2010)

Yea I feel you UMC.   Im just going to patient wait for J-Cole.  I don't think anyone should ever have the audacity to name these two cats in the same sentence.  Ye's  track Power, is also giving me some type of hope.  But as far as Thank me later...It was def. a main stream album meant to appeal to the ladies.  No tracks on there for a dude to listen to and drive.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Power was good and Kanye has yet to make a bad album. I have faith.
> 
> Unrelated, see if we can get any discussion before Drake takes over. Anyone listen to Bar Exam 3? I thought it was decent. Royce went in over Airplanes.



Heard some of it, Royce always entertains me. Though I can't say I love his recent stuff like his old stuff.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 2, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> *Sigh* this will be going for awhile, so I'll stop here and agree to disagree.



Its cool man. I had fun. Way to keep it respectable homey. 



Audible Phonetics said:


> Yea I feel you UMC.   Im just going to patient wait for J-Cole.  *I don't think anyone should ever have the audacity to name these two cats in the same sentence.*  Ye's  track Power, is also giving me some type of hope.  But as far as Thank me later...It was def. a main stream album meant to appeal to the ladies.  No tracks on there for a dude to listen to and drive.



You're damn right. 


Anyway I see people talking about albums they have hopes for and no mention of Recovery. Seems odd. 

Bout to check out the Drake album.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 2, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Unrelated, see if we can get any discussion before Drake takes over. Anyone listen to Bar Exam 3? I thought it was decent. Royce went in over Airplanes.


I thought it was funny more than anything.  That "I Hate Your Pants" was hilarious.  I liked the Slaughterhouse tracks because everyone goes in on them.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Its cool man. I had fun. Way to keep it respectable homey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am, then again I'm probably biggest Em fan here 

Also looking forward to J. Cole and The Game's album. The roots too, since I like some of their stuff. Also chamillionair since despite him being so/so I usually enjoy his album. 

Drake's was a big disappointment, Bob's was a awesome surprise. Guess gotta balance out, haha.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice. I think it'll grow on me.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 2, 2010)

K. So since I am one of the biggest Drake haters out I will review every song as I listen and post up on it. 

*Fireworks*

Beat: 2.5/5 - Beat was bland and simple but it worked for him to really make his lyrics stand out and be heard.

Hook: 2.5/5 - Not catchy and more or less boring. Nothing really stands out about it but it gets the job done I guess. 

Drake: 3.5/5 - Nothing super amazing for flow or lyrics but he did have some good lines and nothing too corny. I actually liked him on this song.

Overall: 2/5 - Now you are probably asking why it could be that low and not have anything below 2.5. My problem with this song is that it is an album opener and really doesn't push me to want to listen to it that much. It should have been more for a song called "fireworks" of all things to name it.

*Karaoke* 

Beat: 1/5 - I gave it a point for the strings or whatever it was that came in at some points. Otherwise the shit was pretty bad.

Hook: 3/5 - What there was of a hook wasn't terrible. It was catchy enough I guess but nothing I feel like singing along with.

Drake: 2.5/5 - Singing wasn't great and I don't like when people who don't sing all that well attempt to sing a lot. His verse is actually what brought it up some but it was stuck at the end and wasn't so good that it made the song much more listenable. 

Overall: 1/5 - Point blank I would skip the shit. 

*The Resistance*

Beat: 2/5 - Again the production is just crap. I mean I guess it works for his intentions but meh.....

Hook: 3.5/5 - Pretty catchy but again nothing blowing me away like Airplanes did.

Drake: 3/5 - First vs actually got my hopes up but then it went downhill from there for me and never really regained what it could have been. Its just basically more of the typical average Drake stuff. Nothing very impressive.

Overall: 3/5 - Best song up until this point but still nothing worth the hype or money you would spend buying the album.

*Over*

Beat: 4/5 - Like the beat. It just really hits well as a single too. Best beat so far.

Hook: 4/5 - Not gonna lie I really like this hook and sing along and that is what a hook should make me wanna do.

Drake: 3.5/5 - He didn't do awful and what he did worked but after hearing Em take care of this beat I could see better ways Drake could have came and switched up his flow. Lyrics were cocky and on him I don't like it much but whatever. I also didn't like his verse endings where he made random dumb Lil Wayne sounds.

Overall: 4/5 - Did what it needed to as a single. Had a strong beat, was catchy and wasn't terrible lyrically. Best song on the album so far.

*Show Me A Good Time*

Beat: 3/5 - Would have gotten higher if it wasn't for that damn annoying sound effect. I actually liked this beat in general. 

Hook: 4.5/5 - I really liked the hook on this one. The combination of his singing with a little rapping in it worked really well. Probably would have gotten a 5 with that damn sound effect gone. I liked the little mixing part as well.

Drake: 4.5/5 - Gotta say this is one of the first times I can actually say I liked Drake. He just actually seemed to fit well and do everything right on this one. It all just came together and worked.

Overall: 4.5/5 - This one will go on my iPod and I will listen to it a lot I think. My favorite song on the album so far. First song since over that I actually want to play before I continue this review. 

*Up All Night*

Beat: 2/5 - Not a fan of the beat. Just weak in general. It worked for what he wanted but a better beat would help the song.

Hook: 3/5 - Nothing great, nothing terrible. It was alright.

Drake: 2.5/5 - Too cocky and annoying for me. He had some alright lines but otherwise just got on my nerves. Typical flow from him etc...

Overall: 2.5/5 - Nikki actually came alright for how much I dislike her, but at the same time she just isn't believable. Everything about her seems fake so whatever. Not really feeling this song. 

*Fancy*

Beat: 2/5 - Just annoying mostly. Not much else to say.

Hook: 0/5 - I'm not gonna lie Swizz Beats ruins just about every song he touches. I have ALWAYS hated him on peoples hooks. This one is no different. Hated it.

Drake: 3.5/5 - I dunno if it is because Swizz was so annoying but I thought Drake did good for this topic. One of my more favored times listening to him so far on the album.

Overall: 3/5 - T.I. did pretty good on here although a bit "expected", nothing really stood out, he just fit. Honestly I think Drake was my favorite part of this song and actually earned the 3. I wanted to give it a 1 just off of Swizz. Let me be clear here a little more. I actually don't like this song as much as others that I rated lower but because I liked Drake for once I gave it a higher score. 

*Shut It Down*

Beat: 1/5 - Ugh. I don't like these beats at all.

Hook: 1/5 - Annoying like the rest of the song and just boring.

Drake: 1/5 - Annoying singing like usual. I mean he isn't a terrible singer but he isn't worth listening to a whole song of him singing either. I also don't really like cussing when people sing all that much (pet peeve of mine). 

Overall: 1/5 - Boring. Boring. Boring. Actually liked Dream a little on it because well....He isn't bad to hear sing.

*Unforgettable*

Beat: 3/5 - I dunno what to even say anymore. I just don't like these beats that much. This one was okay. I kinda liked it I guess

Hook: 2/5 - Not the worst hook ever but not too good either.

Drake: 2/5 - Not good but bearable. 

Overall: 2/5 - Young Jeezy sucks.....Like bad. Never liked the guy so he just hurt this song. Hook wasn't too good and the rest was just meh.

*Light Up*

Beat: 3.5/5 - Actually feeling this beat a little. I would like to hear Em kill this.

Hook: 1.5/5 - Wasn't around enough to really hook anyone and wasn't too good when it was there.

Drake: 3.5/5 - I was hatin the first time I heard this. He actually did pretty good here. Still not seeing where the hype comes from but this wasn't bad for him.

Overall: 3.5/5 - I actually like this song. Not sure I like it enough to put on my iPod but it was better than most of the album. I thought Jay did pretty good although lazy and boring in some parts.

*Miss Me*

Beat: 2/5 - Boring and weak. Didn't like it much.

Hook: 1/5 - Not catchy. Not good overall really.

Drake: 2/5 - Typical bad to average quality. One thing that really scares me is him and Nikki Minaj having kids. WORST RAPPERS EVER!!!!!!!!!!    with DNA from those 2 

Overall: 2/5 - Lil Wayne did.....Okay I guess. This song just isn't very listenable.

*Cece's Interlude*

Didn't he have this same shit earlier in the album? Who knows but I stopped listening pretty quickly. Pointless track.

*Find Your Love*

Beat: 2.5/5 - Beat is pretty boring but picks up a little and isn't too bad.

Hook: 3.5/5 - Actually don't mind the hook on this one. Probably some of the least annoying he has sung. One of the better ones I guess.

Drake: 3/5 - Not sure where to really go on this one. He did what he needed to do for a single but in general it was just bland. Nothing special.

Overall - 3/5 - Like I said, it is a single and kind of accomplishes its goal here. Hook is decent and verses aren't terrible. Kind of sounds like an 808's and Heartbreak reject.

*Thank Me Now*

Beat: 4/5 - One of the better beats on the album IMO. Actually feeling this one quite a bit. Kind of hard but softens up a little with the strings. Good combo.

Hook: 3/5 - Not really much of one but it works for this song.

Drake: 3.5/5 - One of my favorite lines was in this song "music and sports are so synonymous, cuz we wanna be them and they wanna be us". Great fuckin line for me. Other than that I didn't hear too much that stood out. Just typical Drake again.

Overall: 4/5 - Good way to end an album. One of the strongest songs on the album and contains basically all of his style wrapped in it and leaves you with a good taste in your mouth after having to swallow most of that shit.

UPDATED


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> K. So since I am one of the biggest Drake haters out I will review every song as I listen and post up on it.
> 
> *Fireworks*
> 
> ...



Since so far sounds like your gonna have the same views as me, over is the best shit on the whole album...


----------



## Dman (Jun 2, 2010)

i dont listen to rap but this is pretty awesome

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyTbrhyxHZY[/YOUTUBE]

also

MF doom


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2010)

Someone let me know when ya'll are done talking about this cunt Drake ya?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 2, 2010)

Just... "acquired" B.o.B's album and I'm mad I didn't get it earlier. I won't even bother getting Drake's since I have the songs from it that I like.

Is Khalifa's whole things good or just a couple songs? I'm thinking of looking at him, then Blu, then Budden to find songs I really like from each then be good for a while with music.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 2, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Anyway I see people talking about albums they have hopes for and no mention of Recovery. Seems odd.
> 
> Bout to check out the Drake album.



Recovery is out


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 2, 2010)

Updated my review and still listening.


Edit - Recovery leaked?

When?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm told this is the official Recovery cover

I like the other one better

EDIT: In other words I like the one in crazymtf's avi, not the one with him walking down the road


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 2, 2010)

Listening to TML right now. Sort of dissapointing.

But: "I avoided the Coke game and went with Sprite instead."

That was nice.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn Drake has one flow and two singing voices  .


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 2, 2010)

Alright the full review is complete and took a lot of time. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn I think Drake sampled this song for Thank me Now.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 2, 2010)

The album got better and I'll keep 9 out of the 14 songs.

Fancy
Find Your Love
Light Up
Miss Me
Over
Show Me A Good Time
Thank Me Now
Unforgettable (Ain't nothing wrong with this song. Jeezy did his fucking thing. Especially on the hook.)
Up All Night


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 2, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> The album got better and I'll keep 9 out of the 14 songs.
> 
> Fancy
> Find Your Love
> ...



all those songs have been leaked?


----------



## Deweze (Jun 2, 2010)

You guys watch this Power (Ft. Dwele)

TOO MUCH TRUTH IN THAT EPISODE


----------



## Fraust (Jun 2, 2010)

I really like Find Your Love, and I've had Over for a while now. I personally don't mind his singing voice and I'd rather listen to his hooks than his verses about Champagne and loving his new life. Not that it's bad, but it's just getting repetitive. I might check out some of the other songs hoping for something new. =/


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 2, 2010)

On the whole album there are 3 songs I definitely like and overall maybe 6 keepers. 

Not too good for all of the hype the man has.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ-6ysX4FSk[/YOUTUBE]

Slaughterhouse forever man. This is some lyrical beasting.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 2, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ-6ysX4FSk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Slaughterhouse forever man. This is some lyrical beasting.



Generally don't like the west coast but Crooked I is a good as rapper.


On another note did anyone notice how much Drake sounded like Common in Show Me A Good Time?

Like sounded just like him a couple of times.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 2, 2010)

Here is one I always liked

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNhPlBBiyPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Updated my review and still listening.
> 
> 
> Edit - Recovery leaked?
> ...



No not yet, trust me I'll be one of the first to say it if it did unless I'm at work. This is the comeback album I wanted from Em since 8 mile 

Good review on Thank Me Later, basically agree except for the final song, felt was weak.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 2, 2010)

Where's the leaked album? I'm still buying that shit just to support his sales. And Kanye's Power (mastered version) came out; much better.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2010)

Who's? Drake? Been out since yesterday, check pimping section.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 2, 2010)

Listening to "Thank Me Later" now. Do my review afterwards.

I'm not expecting much but still.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 2, 2010)

Crooked I's Fireflies freestyle is still too much. Shit is gold.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 2, 2010)

C A CROOKED LETTER CROOKED LETTER I


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 2, 2010)

"I’ve always respected what Wayne does. Wayne to me is definitely one of the greatest in the game right now.” 

- Eminem


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 2, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> "I?ve always respected what Wayne does. Wayne to me is definitely one of the greatest in the game right now.?
> 
> - Eminem



Even with Eminem and Cole showing some kind of sign or respect towards Wayne, dudes on here are still not going to give a darn... unfortunately.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2010)

Even underground dudes big up Wayne.


----------



## Tash (Jun 2, 2010)

Which song on Drake's album has the K-Os guest spot again


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2010)

Tash said:


> Which song on Drake's album has the K-Os guest spot again



Didn't make it to the album.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2010)

Lyrically wayne is fine. My problem is his voice and the shit he raps about is boring. More power to people who can listen to him but for me wayne will always be shit with that voice and no substance.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> "I?ve always respected what Wayne does. Wayne to me is definitely one of the greatest in the game right now.?
> 
> - Eminem



Means nothing. Em might be one to say whatever the fuck he wants but that doesn't mean he dumb enough to not give shine to the most over rapper in the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2010)

So some guy claims he has "Recovery" and said it's Em's best album if your over 19 and enjoy Em's serious music. 

Also stated that W.T.P track stands for "Why Take Proof" or "Why The Pain" in which he says both in the chorus but the song doesn't identify what it is. He says it's about proof and also the lose of close ones. 

Now this is just shit he's posting and can be lying but if true can be one of Em's best songs ever.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 3, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Even with Eminem and Cole showing some kind of sign or respect towards Wayne, dudes on here are still not going to give a darn... unfortunately.



Yeah. Honestly to me, Wayne went in on No ceilings.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 3, 2010)

Wayne is kinda washed up, imo. He's not what he used to be. He almost as if he doesnt rap anymore. Hes starting to become a gimmick. The "No Ceilings" Wayne was a throwback to a time when he actually rapped, and made people realize how good he can be. Nowadays, the quality of his music is lower, compared "Carter 2, and all the DJ Drama mixtapes. 

Then he started doing rock and roll, which was a bad move. IMO, Wayne fell off after Carter 3. Me and my brother were debating about who will go down as the top rappers of this era. And I told him that besides Em and Jay, Kanye and will go down as the top rapper of this era. He argued that Wayne would. Then he said that Wayne's buzz in 08, was comparable to 50's in 03. Yeah right. Fuck outta here


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 3, 2010)

Drake refers to himself as a backpack rapper.....

Oh yeah, listened, didn't like it. Not buying Drake's album no matter how much people like it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Wayne is kinda washed up, imo. He's not what he used to be. He almost as if he doesnt rap anymore. Hes starting to become a gimmick. The "No Ceilings" Wayne was a throwback to a time when he actually rapped, and made people realize how good he can be. Nowadays, the quality of his music is lower, compared "Carter 2, and all the DJ Drama mixtapes.
> 
> Then he started doing rock and roll, which was a bad move. IMO, Wayne fell off after Carter 3. Me and my brother were debating about who will go down as the top rappers of this era. And I told him that besides Em and Jay, Kanye and will go down as the top rapper of this era. He argued that Wayne would. Then he said that Wayne's buzz in 08, was comparable to 50's in 03. Yeah right. Fuck outta here



Wayne was big but no way as big as 50 cent. Did he sell over 12 million? Last I checked 50 was bigger. 50 could of went down as a legend if he kept up the quality of get rich or die trying.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 3, 2010)

Drakes buzz was reminiscent  of 50's.  Dropping mix tapes that created alot of buzz, I dont think he'll sell as much as 50 did though.  This album was completely made for woman.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 3, 2010)

new Jay
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhUQRym1Jls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah no way Drake will sell as much. Drake dropped a massacre not a get rich or die trying.


----------



## Honzou (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm tired of Jay man. He just needs to quit. I honestly don't think he has put out anything worthy of merit since Blueprint. 

No Ceilings is the best Mixtape that Wayne put out since Drought 3 (disc 1).


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 3, 2010)

Tash said:


> Which song on Drake's album has the K-Os guest spot again



Forgot about that until now. If it doesn't get released I'm raging. Raging hard.



Honzou? said:


> I'm tired of Jay man. He just needs to quit. I honestly don't think he has put out anything worthy of merit since Blueprint.



Black Album says sup.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 3, 2010)

Why do people like No Ceilings?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2010)

New eminem, shit is fire -


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 3, 2010)

I like it. I really like it.

The beat isn't something I would expect from Em, but it's good. He's really doing it different on this album.


----------



## Xemnas (Jun 3, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Just... "acquired" B.o.B's album and I'm mad I didn't get it earlier. I won't even bother getting Drake's since I have the songs from it that I like.
> 
> *Is Khalifa's whole things good or just a couple songs*? I'm thinking of looking at him, then Blu, then Budden to find songs I really like from each then be good for a while with music.



He's not a great "lyricist", per se, but he makes _really_ good songs.

Download Kush & OJ, as I think it's the best in his catalog.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 3, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Why do people like No Ceilings?



No Ceilings wasn't bad.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 3, 2010)

Jay-Z's last great album was American Gangster. After that one he hasn't really had anything popping. His style's changed since even then and that was 3 years ago.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> I like it. I really like it.
> 
> The beat isn't something I would expect from Em, but it's good. He's really doing it different on this album.



Hell yeah. 

"I Gave Bruce Wayne a Valium and said settle your fucking ass down I'm ready for *COMBAT MAN*
*Get it? Calm Batman?* Nah aint nobody who as bomb and as nuts"

And the third verse...

Killed that shit.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 3, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Drake refers to himself as a backpack rapper.....
> 
> Oh yeah, listened, didn't like it. Not buying Drake's album no matter how much people like it.



He also referred to himself as "old Cyrus". And someone argued he wasn't pop


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 3, 2010)

The wordplay on _Won't Back Down_ is sick and I'm feeling Pink on the hook. Em's two for two so far.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 3, 2010)

Khalifa's songs are for getting high lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> The wordplay on _Won't Back Down_ is sick and I'm feeling Pink on the hook. Em's two for two so far.



Yep, hope the album continues to produce this type of shit. 
*
"Baby what's the deal, we can chill, split half a pill, then a happy
meal
Fuck a steak slut, I'll cut my toes off and step on the receipt
before I foot the bill!"*


----------



## Deweze (Jun 3, 2010)

Reminds me of


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 3, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> And yet for a person who dislikes Wayne's music, J. Cole biting him didn't bother you...



I dont recall J. Cole biting him.

That aside I actually like Waynes music a decent amount of the time. 

Loved the 500 degrees album


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 3, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> I dont recall J. Cole biting him.
> 
> That aside I actually like Waynes music a decent amount of the time.
> 
> Loved the 500 degrees album





Funny, Wayne fans say that's his worst album.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 3, 2010)

competitionbros said:


> Funny, Wayne fans say that's his worst album.



I like it best because it was more his style. It had that old Cash Money feel. I don't like the new Cash Money feel much.

I mean his lyrics are better now, but I enjoyed that old Cash Money stuff.


----------



## Honzou (Jun 3, 2010)

speaking of 500 degrees and Juvenile I loved these covers back in the day


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 3, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> I dont recall J. Cole biting him.



You didn't see this?



			
				Deweze said:
			
		

> "Heartache"





Cyphon said:


> You can follow my lead if you shoot for the stars, I guess you aimin at me.






			
				Dimezanime88 said:
			
		

> You know who had a similar line before J. Cole?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 3, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Yep, hope the album continues to produce this type of shit.
> *
> "Baby what's the deal, we can chill, split half a pill, then a happy
> meal
> ...



Yess Ems wordplay is still top notch, but I'm still not feeling this song. Its good, but not mind-blowing like I've been expecting. Bit dissapointed with Pink
Still having high hopes for Recovery though

That being said, Kanye Power song has really grown on me. That shit is pretty funny if you lyrically disect it. Its not the complete arrogance/swag track I thought it to be


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 3, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> You didn't see this?



Thats not really a bitten line and J. Cole made it better anyway. 

He actually lead in with "You can follow my lead, if you shoot for the stars I guess you aiming at me".

So its actually "you can follow my lead if you shoot for the stars" as a line and then he just added to it with the aiming part to make it better. Pretty good wordplay right there.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 3, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Thats not really a bitten line and J. Cole made it better anyway.
> 
> He actually lead in with "You can follow my lead, if you shoot for the stars I guess you aiming at me".
> 
> So its actually "you can follow my lead if you shoot for the stars" as a line and then he just added to it with the aiming part to make it better. Pretty good wordplay right there.



Wow... That's all I got to say.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 3, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Wow... That's all I got to say.



His line wasn't that impressive


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes...these are actual Drake quotes.....sadly


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 3, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> His line wasn't that impressive



... I see what you did thar.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 3, 2010)

Rhymefest's new album, _El Che_, has leaked.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> And that means what exactly? That the braindead masses love him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what's wrong with Kanye?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 3, 2010)

He's undeservedly egotistical and mediocre lyrically, which is enough to dissuade a lot of people from listening to his music. That said, he makes good beats and albums (save for _808s & Heartbreak_), and that's enough to make it in my avy.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 3, 2010)

college dropout the only kanye album I own.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 3, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> college dropout the only kanye album I own.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> He's undeservedly egotistical and mediocre lyrically, which is enough to dissuade a lot of people from listening to his music.



That part of it. And as for his beats, none of them standout enough for me to mark out to, and the ones that do are all formulaic kinda redundant. 

That being said, I've got some of his stuff on my iPod, most of which is from College Dropout. Mediocre artist at best, and what really turns me off? Is that he's so overrated, yet, his fanboys claim to be _underrated _. Like wtf?

As for Get Rich, CD was fire. Haven't enjoyed 50 since.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2010)

What was that whole deleted argument about? Lol


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 3, 2010)

Drake: "Call me over rated or creative or too jaded, because any way you put it bitch, I made it, YUP!"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2010)

Mider T said:


> What was that whole deleted argument about? Lol



Troll being a troll s'all lol


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 3, 2010)

A friend finally made me listen to that Em/Pink joint. I am now officially hyped as fuck for this album.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 4, 2010)

I FINALLY FOUND A HIP HOP I REALLY REALLY LOVED 

[YOUTUBE]jhg_fPD-Lhc[/YOUTUBE]

I'M PIMPING THIS ALBUM IF NO ONE'S PIMPED IT YET


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 4, 2010)

LOL at people hating on kanye.  Hes  a genius.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 4, 2010)

Mider T said:


> What was that whole deleted argument about? Lol



i said 50 cent was one of the greatest of our generation bar Jay Z, and Eminem and of course i caused a nerd explosion, i dont see why it got deleted unless when i left people went crazy and left all kinds of stuff. Kanye West said 50 was his favorite rapper, Eminem said 50 scared him lyrically when he was in his prime, he sold over 40 million records (thats just as much as Jay Z for your Info), no matter how you hate he will go down asa legend, he's already in the history books


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> i said 50 cent was one of the greatest of our generation bar Jay Z, and Eminem and of course i caused a nerd explosion, i dont see why it got deleted unless when i left people went crazy and left all kinds of stuff. Kanye West said 50 was his favorite rapper, Eminem said 50 scared him lyrically when he was in his prime, he sold over 40 million records (thats just as much as Jay Z for your Info), no matter how you hate he will go down asa legend, he's already in the history books



Doesn't change the fact he sucks now. Yes 50 was badass when he came out but now he's just meh, his last 3 albums have all been below average. 

And did Em say that? He must of been on those drugs then.  I'll give 50 credit when he makes a metaphor punchline as clever as this. 

"Half a breath left on my *death bed*
Screaming F that, yeah *super ill*
Baby what the deal, we can chill
Split a half a pill and a happy meal
Fuck a steak slut,* I'll cut my toes off*
And step on the receipt *before I foot the bil*l"


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 4, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Doesn't change the fact he sucks now. Yes 50 was badass when he came out but now he's just meh, his last 3 albums have all been below average.
> 
> And did Em say that? He must of been on those drugs then.  I'll give 50 credit when he makes a metaphor punchline as clever as this.
> 
> ...



yo im not denying he's borderline garbage now, i was just talking about his whole career in general, from power of the dollar, up to Before i Self Destruct.  And yes eminem did say that, he said it during 50's behind the music. GRODT 50 was a MONSTER, nodbody can deny that, and of course eminem is a lyrical genius its going to be hard for anyone to try an out do him in that catergory, 50 is more of a "2pac" type rapper then "Biggie" type rapper, here's 1 of my fav. quotes from him off the top of my head



> I Hate a liar more than I hate thief
> A thief is only after my salary a liar is after my reality
> The streets I know 'em like my ABC's
> Stay away from the D's and stack ya G's
> - I'm A Hustler



aint nothing crazy lyrical about this, but the meaning in his words are pricelss =)


----------



## Deweze (Jun 4, 2010)

Why are you still here omfg


----------



## Yosha (Jun 4, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> i said 50 cent was one of the greatest of our generation bar Jay Z, and Eminem and of course i caused a nerd explosion, i dont see why it got deleted unless when i left people went crazy and left all kinds of stuff. Kanye West said 50 was his favorite rapper, Eminem said 50 scared him lyrically when he was in his prime, he sold over 40 million records (thats just as much as Jay Z for your Info), no matter how you hate he will go down asa legend, he's already in the history books


sorry you are not a hip hop head....50 lyrically is sub par, however, PoTD and GRoDT lyrically content wise was gritty. Thats what em meant not his lyrical ability...his content.

And selling records has nothing to do with your talents as a emcee because if so lil wayne would be the greatest emcee ever. Jay-z is considered great because of his albums and what was on those albums, not because of what the sales said.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 4, 2010)

To be honest its unfortunate that album sales most the time do not equate to talent.  Otherwise people like Lupe, Nas, Mos Def, Talib; would be multi platinum artist.  But they aren't most there albums went gold.  And barely that.  Nas has a few platinum albums but for the most part cannot/does not sell as much as Jay


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 4, 2010)

Damn this track should've been on Thank Me Later! Drake keeps it real with his shit (though yes again, it's centered mostly around the same topics).


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 4, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> *yo im not denying he's borderline garbage now, i was just talking about his whole career in general*



You......do realize his WHOLE CAREER includes now too right?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 4, 2010)

Btw, anyone heard the Chris Brown & Tyga mixtape, Fan of a Fan? Dope mixtape. Chris actually got skills on the mic besides singing.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 4, 2010)

I like the mixtape. Not raising the bar, but it's real nice to listen to.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 4, 2010)

Don't like Tyga, barely like Chris Brown, no time for it


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 4, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I like the mixtape. Not raising the bar, but it's real nice to listen to.



Why everything got to be about raising the bar or pushing the boundaries? If you liked it, then that means they did their job as musicians.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 4, 2010)

Chill out. I'm merely saying they didn't "impress" me. I didn't exactly find many of the lyrics that great, but it's nice on the ears. They failed me as lyricists but did their jobs at making enjoyable music, sure.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2010)

Not Afraid Music Video Is Sick -


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2010)

^ The video helped the song grow on me. NOW I am officially hyped.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 5, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Chill out. I'm merely saying they didn't "impress" me. I didn't exactly find many of the lyrics that great, but it's nice on the ears. They failed me as lyricists but did their jobs at making enjoyable music, sure.



You make it sound like I was screaming at you. I don't remember adding an exclamation mark. Just was questioning you on your wording since that's not what they said they would accomplish with their mixtape specifically for their fans.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 5, 2010)

What is wrong with you? Why do you always get on someone for listening to a rapper that isn't that good lyrically?

If an artist can make good music that my ears can vibe and listen to then they did their job as an artist.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> What is wrong with you? Why do you always get on someone for listening to a rapper that isn't that good lyrically?
> 
> If an artist can make good music that my ears can vibe and listen to then they did their job as an artist.



I don't think he's hating on musical taste, he's just always being relevant to the thread title.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 5, 2010)

No he's just hating on people that like mainstream.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2010)

Lol, I hate on people who like mainstream, or at least praise it as "nice". I know too many people who think some garbage artists are better than the lyrically great and it's those mainstream fans that are despicable. It becomes a taboo when they're claiming to be Hip Hop heads.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 5, 2010)

So you can't be a Hip Hop head and like mainstream?


----------



## Deweze (Jun 5, 2010)

Big L not a legend?


Guys what are your thoughts on Statik Selektah and Termanology


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2010)

If you're a Hip Hop head you're not going to say mainstream artists are better than underground ones.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 5, 2010)

No Big L is not a legend.

Like dude said he hasn't done anything to impact Hip Hop.

Tupac is a legend. Michael Jordan is a legend. Michael Jackson is a legend. Mike Tyson and Mohammed Ali are legends.

Has Big L done anything that has made an impact the way the above mentioned have?


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 5, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> What is wrong with you? Why do you always get on someone for listening to a rapper that isn't that good lyrically?



Was this aimed at me? If so....

1. I never got on anyone about Chris Brown. I merely said he should stick to singing because that is where he can be great. Why switch to rap if he is just average? 

2. How many people have I gotten on period for listening to someone "bad" lyrically? Haven't I simply gotten on the actual artist?



> If an artist can make good music that my ears can vibe and listen to then they did their job as an artist.



Look at the word you are using. "Artist". Picasso is a great "artist", but that doesn't mean he should try rapping. 

This is a Hip Hop thread and Hip Hop requires rapping. I think 50 Cent is one of the greatest "artists" of all time. He can make songs that you can vibe to all day long. However, as a rapper he really doesn't stand out above the crowd.

So why do I put a lot of weight in lyrics? Because that is a lot of what makes a great rapper.



KidLife10200 said:


> No he's just hating on people that like mainstream.



Lol. Have you not seen me give praise to Eminem, Ludacris etc? 

They are both about as mainstream as it gets and 2 of my favorite rappers.

The truth of the matter is I listen to more mainstream music than what most call underground or Hip Hop. 

Just check my post history once and see how often I actually weighed in when people were mentioning someone more underground. You will probably notice that I am always judging mainstream artists because that is where most of my knowledge lies.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't know if this was posted before but here's that new Kanye track, it keeps getting pulled from youtube so I had to find one that was just uploaded.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 5, 2010)

Fraust said:


> If you're a Hip Hop head you're not going to say mainstream artists are better than underground ones.



But the greatest of all time are/were mainstream artists.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 5, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> To call 50 a legend then say Big L and Big Pun are overrated then fuck sake I don't know where you are at. Big L might be iffy just because he was good and died really early in his career so no one knows if he would go down as a mainstream legend (underground for sure and if not then go listen to D.I.T.C.). However, I think everyone in hip hop conciously puts pun up there without even a question and its not because he died young but because the man had the lyrics of a prodigical sun. Did you know that when pun and nas did a collab nas redid his whole verse on it after he heard puns because he didn't want to be embarrassed. There is a reason



Have to still disagree here. I mean I guess the word legend is hard to define in its own right but neither of these 2 guys are really talked about like that. They more or less get thrown into the conversation.

Now whether that is right or not is debatable but they really aren't talked about like other "legends". Big and Pac are ALWAYS put into the lists of greatest ever. Big L and Pun not so much. 

Don't get me wrong. I am not saying one way or another who is better and worse, merely that their names don't carry the weight of a legend like the others do. One quick way I can think to describe it is in terms of gods. Like Zeus and Hades are like the top dog big gods and then you have minor gods that don't get as much attention. Pac and Biggie would be like Zeus and Hades while L and Pun would be more of the minor god category. 

At least that is what I can get from usual conversation about the greats and all that.


I think with Biggie and Pac it is because they reached everyone. The mainstream audience and underground audience. L and Pun don't quite have that. Hell, Pac's song "Changes" made it on to an album made by the Vatican. You know he was doing something right.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 5, 2010)

I feel you fraust just your previous post came of ignorant. I got you now.


Cyphon said:


> Have to still disagree here. I mean I guess the word legend is hard to define in its own right but neither of these 2 guys are really talked about like that. They more or less get thrown into the conversation.
> 
> Now whether that is right or not is debatable but they really aren't talked about like other "legends". Big and Pac are ALWAYS put into the lists of greatest ever. Big L and Pun not so much.
> 
> ...


You are talking about two different type of legends right there and are comparing careers to mc talents. We all know pack lyrically was not the best but he was damn sure the best at the message he conveyed and that is what made him so great. As for biggy we know that he was one of the illest on the mic but not the best and we can cite some emcees that are better then him now. However, you need to understand that no one will ever be greater then pac or big not just because of their music but how they changed the game....Yes, they changed the game and put hip hop on the top, on the forefront of music which no other artist was able to do at the time. They changed so much and were so influential that people who didn't even know them personally took to the streets and cried like they had just lost a family member. Why? This has more to do with african americans as a whole then just music and that is why pac and big will never be touched...they are set in stone as the greatest.

In a sense its like people asking if Lebron is going to be the next MJ. If you ask a true basketball fan they will answer no. Why? Because Michael took it to the next step and changed everything. Lebron will be Lebron and MJ will always be MJ.

You see even Biggy didn't think he was the illest, him and nas would rhyme for hours until biggy would fall asleep because nas would keep going and going. Biggy even said he thought he was the illest until he heard R.A. rhyme. So in no way is their legendary status limited to there abilities as a mc at all.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_LZ6O_4LIA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kX5xt90kMA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Jun 5, 2010)

anyways, sean p and rock (heltah skeltah) doing some nasty things on the mic.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 5, 2010)

Not Afraid Music video released today 


Its odd seeing Eminem in a different more, somewhat "positive" light so the music video itself didn't seem to fit Eminen I suppose it fits the song.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 5, 2010)

Its seems like the whole "legend" definition is causing confusion.  I think the focus is on who the impact of the artist reaches.  If an artist reaches the general public through their work,  then they're legendary because of their iconic status.  The other side focuses the impact the artist made on the hip hop community.  No matter how short their runs were, L and Pun had an impact on other hip hop artists.  I'm sure the living mainstream titians will be first to praise Big L and Big Pun.

The best analogy I can make is like _The Grammys_ vs _The VH1 Hip Hop Awards_.  One is more about success and awards, while the other is more about props and accolades.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 5, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> I feel you fraust just your previous post came of ignorant. I got you now.
> 
> You are talking about two different type of legends right there and are comparing careers to mc talents. We all know pack lyrically was not the best but he was damn sure the best at the message he conveyed and that is what made him so great. As for biggy we know that he was one of the illest on the mic but not the best and we can cite some emcees that are better then him now. However, you need to understand that no one will ever be greater then pac or big not just because of their music but how they changed the game....Yes, they changed the game and put hip hop on the top, on the forefront of music which no other artist was able to do at the time. They changed so much and were so influential that people who didn't even know them personally took to the streets and cried like they had just lost a family member. Why? This has more to do with african americans as a whole then just music and that is why pac and big will never be touched...they are set in stone as the greatest.
> 
> ...



Great post. I agree with pretty much everything u said. Pac and Biggie definitly raised the bar for every rap artists out. However, with all due respect, I think Jay is Greater than both of them. When Biggy and Pac died, Jay picked up the ball and ran with it. He took the rap game to new heights, raising the bar higher than Pac or Biggy ever did. No one in hip hop history has made the kinda impact that Jay made, and no one in hip hop was more successful. And I say this outta respect for every mc/rapper who laid the blueprint down for the present rappers.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 5, 2010)

Look, mainstream rap in the current day and you can extend that to at least the last 10 years, has usually been absolute rubbish. It's largely been bad lyrics & bad rapping, over simplistic beats. That's where it got its bad rep, and it's thoroughly deserved. There is a good reason why the "underground > mainstream" adage has persisted. 

A hip-hop legend must fulfil the same sort of critera that those referred to as legends in other musical genres have to. Obviously, local "legends" are different from 'hip-hop legends', just like in any other scenario. I think that exceptional artistic merit is the main thing, and popularity is necessary but not sufficient (it is supplementary). Just because someone 'reaches the general public', that doesn't confer any kind of legendary status on them. Not even remotely.



Rated R Superstar said:


> Great post. I agree with pretty much everything u said. Pac and Biggie definitly raised the bar for every rap artists out. However, with all due respect, I think Jay is Greater than both of them. When Biggy and Pac died, Jay picked up the ball and ran with it. He took the rap game to new heights, raising the bar higher than Pac or Biggy ever did. No one in hip hop history has made the kinda impact that Jay made, and no one in hip hop was more successful. And I say this outta respect for every mc/rapper who laid the blueprint down for the present rappers.


What?! What are you talking about? 

As far as commercial success goes, both Eminem and Tupac have definitely been more successful than Jay-Z.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 5, 2010)

If biggy didn't die jay would of never been able to fill his shoes. If there is no Biggy and Pac then there is no Jay, ever. So to say that Jay who has had a longer career then both the emcees is greater just makes no sense because there will always be an if.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Not Afraid Music video released today
> 
> 
> Its odd seeing Eminem in a different more, somewhat "positive" light so the music video itself didn't seem to fit Eminen I suppose it fits the song.



Well I feel he's trying to go a more mature route with this one. Think comes off good due to what he's been through.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm bringing up drake again only because Swiss made a sick beat on "Fancy" that changes halfway through and that's where that track just goes smooooooth.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 5, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Big L not a legend?
> 
> 
> Guys what are your thoughts on Statik Selektah and Termanology



I love Term's rhyme scheme & flow.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 5, 2010)

well I'm thinking the whole changing the game of pac and biggie's time is what actually caused this rift in the hiphop community.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 5, 2010)

Jay-Z kept it afloat as long as he could but when those 2 died things just changed. Crap Rap took over. 

It needs a new savior.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 6, 2010)

erictheking said:


> Look, mainstream rap in the current day and you can extend that to at least the last 10 years, has usually been absolute rubbish. It's largely been bad lyrics & bad rapping, over simplistic beats. That's where it got its bad rep, and it's thoroughly deserved. There is a good reason why the "underground > mainstream" adage has persisted.
> 
> A hip-hop legend must fulfil the same sort of critera that those referred to as legends in other musical genres have to. Obviously, local "legends" are different from 'hip-hop legends', just like in any other scenario. I think that exceptional artistic merit is the main thing, and popularity is necessary but not sufficient (it is supplementary). Just because someone 'reaches the general public', that doesn't confer any kind of legendary status on them. Not even remotely.
> 
> ...



If were talking record sales, Yes, both Em and Pac were more successful. But overall, no...just no.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2010)

As a single artist, yes both of them were. Jay-z is bigger when it comes to his overall label, seeing as he signed two HUGE superstars. However Em made 50 cent who outsold anything Kanye or Rihanna ever put out so I'd say he's almost up there. Em and tupac as rappers are considered bigger though then Jay-z. Then again we already had this argument


----------



## Mider T (Jun 6, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Jay-Z kept it afloat as long as he could but when those 2 died things just changed. Crap Rap took over.
> 
> It needs a new savior.



I thought Lupe was the savior?


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 6, 2010)

but how do you save it?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I thought Lupe was the savior?



yes he is. :>


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2010)

No savior, just matters when a artist comes out and if you enjoy his/her music.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 6, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> As a single artist, yes both of them were. Jay-z is bigger when it comes to his overall label, seeing as he signed two HUGE superstars. However Em made 50 cent who outsold anything Kanye or Rihanna ever put out so I'd say he's almost up there. Em and tupac as rappers are considered bigger though then Jay-z. Then again we already had this argument



I don't think introducing singers/rappers to the world makes you an alltime great in rap. Making good music, and making a impact makes you a all time great. However, since you mentioned it...

 If ur gonna talk about the artists that they introduced to the world, you also gotta mention their accomplishements on a business level...and we all know Jay smokes em in that department. Rocawear...Shady Limited?? C'mon, bro!

That being said, Introducing musicians to the world doesn't make u an all time great in hiphop. It's about making an impact, breaking down doors, and most of all...makin good music. And record sales dont *always* mean anything. 50 sold way more than Kanye, but Kanye is more criticlly acclaimed.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 6, 2010)

lol I don't feel hiphop needs saving just yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I don't think introducing singers/rappers to the world makes you an alltime great in rap. Making good music, and making a impact makes you a all time great. However, since you mentioned it...
> 
> If ur gonna talk about the artists that they introduced to the world, you also gotta mention their accomplishements on a business level...and we all know Jay smokes em in that department. Rocawear...Shady Limited?? C'mon, bro!
> 
> That being said, Introducing musicians to the world doesn't make u an all time great in hiphop. It's about making an impact, breaking down doors, and most of all...makin good music. And record sales dont *always* mean anything. 50 sold way more than Kanye, but Kanye is more criticlly acclaimed.



Well that's why I said label wise, and yeah business wise Jay-z is bigger. However in terms of fanbase and popularity I'd say Em and Tupac are both bigger. Jay-z is well known throughout, no doubt, but the way tupac changed the game and Em basically breaking down the white can rap to barrier *Not that beasty boys and such didn't do it but Em changed it completely.* I'd go with Pac and Em being bigger. Again I think it comes from where you grew up but when more people in HS back in 2002-2003 are playing Eminem's music more so they Jay-z's in Jay-z own city can see why I believe Em is bigger. 

And yeah records sales may not equal better but to be critically acclaimed kinda have to sell records. In which case 50 is still critically acclaimed, I'd say more so then Kanye for get rich or die trying alone. Could be wrong but I'll always consider his buzz when his album came out bigger then Kanye ever had. Again just how I view it, in terms of record sales all these fuckers sold so much and we'll always be piss poor in comparison.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 6, 2010)

Eminem doesn't have a bigger fanbase than Jay Z. Don't know what made you think that bro.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Eminem doesn't have a bigger fanbase than Jay Z. Don't know what made you think that bro.



All his cds outselling every Jay-z cd? 

Last I checked just like anything else, bigger fanbase = more sales. Eminem's cd sales much bigger then Jay-z. Eminem having the bigger fanbase?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2010)

I always thought Mos Def and Ghostface Killah were doing much better things during Jay and Em's reigns, but that's just me.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not really talking about skill or stuff, I was strictly talking about the fan base. Fan base as far as I'm concerned is basically people who like you and buy your shit. Last checked to measure that we'll have to use record sales. 

As far as anything else goes, that's up to each individual listener.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 6, 2010)

This whole mainstream vs underground listeners argument is the biggest load of crap I've seen. Both sides are full of idiots and I won't put myself into either category.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 6, 2010)

New Drake:



You Know You Know


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 6, 2010)

On the Em and Jay thing:

I had this same/similar debate a few weeks back and I forget with who but I came to the conclusion then that they have 2 different impacts.

Jay Z can make other artists change or sway their style with the movements he tries to make. Or at least he tries to do it. Things like wearing button downs instead of jerseys, Death of the Autotune, 30's the new 20. He has always had pull in that area.

Eminem can change America itself lol. He can make an artist huge just by signing off on it. He took D12 and Obie to multi platinum artists and lets be real, their talent probably didn't call for such sales. I wont give him much credit for 50 because 50 pretty much did his own thing.

Jay Z cant do that. He simply doesn't have that kind of weight to his name when it comes to his fan base. People just want to hear Jay. 

To go a little further Eminem even tried to change the outcome of an election and truly believed he could do it. That is the kind of sway he has with fans. Which is similar to what 2 Pac had going for him.

Those are really the 2 big differences.

Jay Z is bigger within music, like to other artists and such and Eminem is bigger amongst fans and all that. 

Now I am being figurative here but lets look at it in terms of Jesus and the devil.

Jesus gives guidelines and we all think "you know what, we should probably follow it because he knows what he is saying". Like Jay Z saying wearing button downs is whats up. We don't all actually do it but somewhere deep down we think "yeah, it does look good wearing that stuff".

The devil on the other hand almost forces us to do shit and we pretty much do it. He doesn't have his own book or anything or come straight out and say it, we just slowly follow. Which is like what Em did by making D12 and Obie. When I heard Obie I was like "this dude sucks". Next thing you know I was buying his album and now I am kind of a fan. 


I don't know if this comparison actually works but it made sense when I typed it


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, whatever the outcome of Jay-Z vs. Eminem - neither of them have a bigger legacy than Tupac. Neither in iconic status (fact), nor in artistic merit (opinion). 

What the fuck does entrepeneurship have to do with anything? I suppose that Master P, Baby and Puff Daddy enter the conversation of "who is a hip-hop legend" as well then? 

You can talk about New York, but if you are talking about 'hip-hop legends' (and not local hip-hop legends) then you definitely have to look at the global picture, simply because it is a popular music genre which has a global reach.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 6, 2010)

Did you just make Hov our new Jesus and Em our Satan 

I like it 


Anyway as for being a Legend, it has alway been Pac, Biggie, Em & Hov for some years now. I read a article somewhere that Nas considers himself the fifth member in this Hall of Fame, and I can agree to some extent with Nas

50 Cent did big time in '03 but I'm not sure if he goes down with the people mentioned above. 
Kanye though, the dude is constantly critically acclaimed and everybody on the globe knows him, not to mention he pushes hiphop constantly in new directions. Perhaps down the road in his career he will be put there in the Hall of Fame

PS: Not saying that people like Big L & Pun are not legends, but they are nowhere near in the same league with above mentioned, and therefore not Hall of Fame material


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 6, 2010)

Nas qualifies for the Hall of Fame on the strength of Illmatic alone. It's timeless. The vast influence it had within hip-hop, and the fact that it's so ridiculously good.

There's way more than those four though. Run DMC are the first names in.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 6, 2010)

erictheking said:


> Nas qualifies for the Hall of Fame on the strength of Illmatic alone. It's timeless. The vast influence it had within hip-hop, and the fact that it's so ridiculously good.
> 
> There's way more than those four though. Run DMC are the first names in.



My point exactly. It depends om how you define "legend" If you're talking about their influence on hiphop then no doubt outkast, wu tang etc. should be put their too.

If you define "legend" as their impact on the game on *global scale and "mainstream audience"*, then their influence has limits. I hate to say it; but being known to the "mainstream audience" is also a factor in being a legend. 
I live in Europe, and if you ask some average dude here to mention hiphop legends then those 4 (Em, Jay, Pac & Big) will *always* be mentioned. People like Outkast are known here, but not near the level of the above mentoned.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 6, 2010)

erictheking said:


> Well, whatever the outcome of Jay-Z vs. Eminem - neither of them have a bigger legacy than Tupac. Neither in iconic status (fact), nor in artistic merit (opinion).



Have to disagree here. Eminem is definitely equal in stature or bigger at this point. On artistic merit give me Em over Pac as well.

The only thing I could see keeping Em from being bigger already would simply be that he is alive. Even then he carries the same kind of feel as Pac once did or still does.

Jay you could make a better argument for because his legacy is more within the genre as opposed to the global kind of thing.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 6, 2010)

Loving Thank me Later as i spin it. I thought I was going to pretty average with singles like Over & Find Your Love but it has a lotta even better tracks on there.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 6, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> Loving Thank me Later as i spin it. I thought I was going to pretty average with singles like Over & Find Your Love but it has a lotta even better tracks on there.



What songs u liken from it?


----------



## Deweze (Jun 6, 2010)

My accapella releases classic masterpieces through telekinesis
And eases you mentally, gently, sentimentally, instrumentally
With entity, dementedly meant to be Infinite


I miss the golden era


----------



## Yosha (Jun 6, 2010)

And someone try to convince me pac as a legend is not on the same scale as em or jay z...please, humor me.


KidLife10200 said:


> This whole mainstream vs underground listeners argument is the biggest load of crap I've seen. Both sides are full of idiots and I won't put myself into either category.


Your an idiot and are immature obviously because you cannot have a mature argument.

Anyways, Pac influence wise is bigger than em....and let me tell you why. If em says something suburban white people (which is a larger ratio then african americans listening to hip hop) will listen but african americans will probably not....at all. When pac said something, everyone was feeling him because he was a black man from the ghetto. A street disciple...You go through a hood your most likely going to hear pac than em and Ill tell you why. You see, talk to most black hip hop heads and they can't feel em mostly because of his content. That doesn't mean he doesn't get respect because obviously he is a very talented emcee and doesn't give a darn, but alot of african americans don't feel him. Pac on the other hand could touch a whole nation with just one verse....His music was almost prophetic and very real.

Oh and stop saying Big Pun and Big L can't go into the hall of fame because once again you are talking about careers not skill level.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> Your an idiot and are immature obviously because you cannot have a mature argument.
> 
> Anyways, Pac influence wise is bigger than em....and let me tell you why. If em says something suburban white people (which is a larger ratio then african americans listening to hip hop) will listen but african americans will probably not....at all. When pac said something, everyone was feeling him because he was a black man from the ghetto. A street disciple...You go through a hood your most likely going to hear pac than em and Ill tell you why. You see, talk to most black hip hop heads and they can't feel em mostly because of his content. That doesn't mean he doesn't get respect because obviously he is a very talented emcee and doesn't give a darn, but alot of african americans don't feel him. Pac on the other hand could touch a whole nation with just one verse....His music was almost prophetic and very real.
> 
> Oh and stop saying Big Pun and Big L can't go into the hall of fame because once again you are talking about careers not skill level.


100% correct. Though that's probably the one reason I can enjoy Eminem's music more so then tupac's cause I can relate a bit more to him. Also subject matter I find more entertaining. 

However when it comes to the general public tupac spreads a message to everyone. Black, white, it doesn't matter. However a lot of his music I feel is more for the black audience and it's why never been a huge fan. However I give the man a lot of respect.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 6, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Kanye though, the dude is constantly critically acclaimed and everybody on the globe knows him, not to mention he pushes hiphop constantly in new directions. Perhaps down the road in his career he will be put there in the Hall of Fame



It'd be a crime if Kanye wasn't put in the hall of fame.  I'm going on ahead and calling Kanye a genius, not in the conventional sense.  But I don't think anyone can replicate what Kanye has done.  Who else drops smash hits after smash hits and can constantly push the genre boundaries?

The guy knows what people want and gives it to them, at the same time he is innovating hip hop with every new album.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 6, 2010)

You thoughts on 9th wonder?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 6, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> And someone try to convince me pac as a legend is not on the same scale as em or jay z...please, humor me.
> 
> Your an idiot and are immature obviously because you cannot have a mature argument.
> 
> ...



So hiphop needs to be "black" to enjoy it? 

Thats exactly one of the reason I prefer Em over Pac. With MMLP & Eminem Show, eminem shows us there is more to hiphop then the hard knock life of people in the hood. 

Dont get me wrong, I'm not gonna debate Em vs Pac thing, but saying Pacs influence reaches further then Ems is an opion not a fact. Just look how much controversy Em's first albums caused him. It was global. Em was exposing a new audience to hiphop, one that Pac didnt reach before (yess the white suburban kiddies, but it doesnt mean they dont count)
No doubt that you prefer Pac over Em, and I respect that, but I would hardly say Pacs influence is almighty

Also the Hall of Fame thing was how you define a Legend. If you talk Global (you know there is more then the almighy USA right.....) then Big L & Pun just aint makin the cut


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 6, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> What songs u liken from it?



My fav tracks would be:

Fireworks, Karaoke, The Resistance, Light Up, Miss Me & Thank Me Now.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 6, 2010)

Lol, all of them would be burning in Hell if there is such a place, by Christian standards.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 6, 2010)

Listen to fancy of drakes album


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah that shit be bumping.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 6, 2010)

That song sucks.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2010)

^Mostly agree. Especially last minute or so.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 6, 2010)

Show Me A Good Time is easily my favorite track with Over.

Light Up is starting to grow on me through Jays vs so I might keep that one too.

We are up to 3 songs.


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 6, 2010)

Fuck, Em's new video just premiered yesterday and it's already got 2 million views on youtube, never seen such a fanbase like this. I love the vid, and the song is epic as usual.

He really and truly is the modern day shakespeare.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 6, 2010)

When it comes to drake 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvuHx-3hruY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scr_uPHY6E8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 6, 2010)

Why are all these new dudes mixtapes/random songs so much better than their album?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 6, 2010)

One of my faves...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmGnIY95dpU[/YOUTUBE]


I hope he goes back to this on his sophmore album. I miss _this_ Drake


----------



## Yosha (Jun 6, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> So hiphop needs to be "black" to enjoy it?
> 
> Thats exactly one of the reason I prefer Em over Pac. With MMLP & Eminem Show, eminem shows us there is more to hiphop then the hard knock life of people in the hood.
> 
> ...


Im talking hip hop legend and ask any head or any artist and Big L and Big Pun make the cut.

I also like how you took my whole paragraph which was written carefully to not make it racist, however, you highlighted one sentence and made it sound racist. Yes, Pac reached the black community but on another level and to say that pac didn't reach the white suburban kids is crazy. Pac reached the world as a whole and I can't say em did that. Meaning, Pacs impact is not almighty but go up and ask any head (anyone who enjoys hip hop) and they will laugh if you say Em > Pac in anywise such as legendary. If they are smart enough they will say that Em is better then Pac lyrically wise but will never disrespect his greatest status....

Also, The west coast was definately not bumping biggy during the feud but the east coast was still bumping pac.

I just think its very disrespectful to say em or jay-z are more legendary then pac or biggy. If these artist were asked so they would probably ask you if you were out of your fucking mind. Thats my 2 cents 

tell me you guys remember this one
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mm_T1I29bhs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 6, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> One of my faves...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmGnIY95dpU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



*looks around*

He actually sounded..........pretty damn good.

Who was the other dude?


@Masa - I love that song. Good choice.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 6, 2010)

I was watching something on TV about Pac, and there was actually a class in college that revolved around Pac and his "philosophies" about life, death, and things like that. I forgot what college it was though. Safe to say, he definitly touched white America. 

You know u made a impact when u have classes in college that revolve around you.

Edit: @Cyphon: The other rapper is Nikelus F.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 6, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I was watching something on TV about Pac, and there was actually a class in college that revolved around Pac and his "philosophies" about life, death, and things like that. I forgot what college it was though. Safe to say, he definitly touched white America.
> 
> You know u made a impact when u have classes in college that revolve around you.



A lot of schools have history of hip hop classes IIRC.

On another note did anyone catch when I said the Vatican put Changes from Tupac on a compilation CD thing they were doing? The freaking pope.


----------



## colours (Jun 6, 2010)

i heard eminem's new album leaked

is it true ?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 6, 2010)

colours said:


> i heard eminem's new album leaked
> 
> is it true ?



Not to my knowledge.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 6, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> A lot of schools have history of hip hop classes IIRC.
> 
> *On another note did anyone catch when I said the Vatican put Changes from Tupac on a compilation CD thing they were doing? The freaking pope*.



I remember reading about that not too long ago. So does this mean the pope hand picked that song?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Fuck, Em's new video just premiered yesterday and it's already got 2 million views on youtube, never seen such a fanbase like this. I love the vid, and the song is epic as usual.
> 
> He really and truly is the modern day shakespeare.



That's what happens when he makes good music compared to we made you and 3 am. If this was his comeback album it be even bigger. However releasing relapse before this hurts it but overall his status will always be big.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> That song sucks.



You and Rated R are tripping. Maybe to you guys it was because of Swiss or that it was for the ladies, but all in all that's a good track, especially the switch up on the 3rd verse. How does this thread keep going back to Drake? I thought you guys was on Eminem and some legend craps shit.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 6, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Edit: @Cyphon: The other rapper is Nikelus F.



I love Nikelus F. 

he has a few tracks with Drake and he murders them all.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 6, 2010)

Swiss feels a need to rap now, he knocked up Alicia Keys.  Not enough people know his voice.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 6, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> You and Rated R are tripping. Maybe to you guys it was because of Swiss or that it was for the ladies, but all in all that's a good track, especially the switch up on the 3rd verse. How does this thread keep going back to Drake? I thought you guys was on Eminem and some legend craps shit.



I just feel like Swizz Beats ruined the song. And overall, it was one of the worst songs on the album. I did like the switch up on the thrid verse though.

Swizz needs to stick to producing...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I just feel like Swizz Beats ruined the song. And overall, it was one of the worst songs on the album. I did like the switch up on the thrid verse though.
> 
> Swizz needs to stick to producing...



But Swiss barely had content or a verse on the song. He was pretty much being the hype man, chorus, and producer.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2010)

Swiss isn't even that good of a producer, I can't imagine him rapping.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 7, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I thought Lupe was the savior?


If only more people would hear him.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2010)

Swiss Beats has a certain production style.  Its a hype feel.  Everyone album needs at least one swiss track


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2010)

whats that suppose to be.  Half those tracks ive heard.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 7, 2010)

That's an unofficial mixtape and you've probably heard most of the songs before. I downloaded it yesterday, but I don't think I'll keep it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2010)

Em's new freestyle - Article
*
I aint seen shit like that since I went to Mike Jack
Took a end of the man's skull, fucked it and put it right back
Handed my dick to bubbles while he sucked it and licked my nut sack
Gave him a reach around while I fucked him right in his butt crack
Nah I aint taking it back ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) FUCK That!
I give a darn about NOTHING, see that's where you fucked up at! *

Hahaha old style "Fuck You"

And more good news...leak soon? I think so 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 7, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Swiss feels a need to rap now, he knocked up Alicia Keys.  Not enough people know his voice.



I still don't see how that happened.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 7, 2010)

Lupe's not a savior


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 7, 2010)

Dumbass song i found. This is serioulsy some of the funniest shit i've ever heard and its all serious.

[YOUTUBE]_as6cbWkDNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Jun 7, 2010)

Lol i almost forgot about Lasers. But i have mixed feelings about it. Some of it is aight hope it dont all suck tho


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 7, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Lol i almost forgot about Lasers. But i have mixed feelings about it. Some of it is aight hope it dont all suck tho



What all have u heard from Lasers? besides Shining Down & I'm Beaming?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 7, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> What all have u heard from Lasers? besides Shining Down & I'm Beaming?



_What U Want_ leaked and Lupe confirmed that it will be on _Lasers_. There are live recordings of _Scream_, _State Run Radio_ and _Beautiful Lasers_. They're not singles, but they might still be on the album. A snippet of _Horn Synth_ and the full version of _Love Letter To The Beat_ were leaked too -- I'm not sure if they're on the album.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvKpClJysyo[/YOUTUBE]

So ill


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 7, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> You and Rated R are tripping. Maybe to you guys it was because of Swiss or that it was for the ladies, but all in all that's a good track, especially the switch up on the 3rd verse.



Nah. It was one of the few tracks on the album I didn't even care to give a 2nd chance. 

It was just annoying.

Oh and Drake keeps coming back up because he is whats going on right now.

On that note, I just watched an interview and I just really cant stand the guy. At first I didn't like him because his music was bad but now I just don't like him at all. He is a dick rider and just sounds corny for all that cockiness he portrays.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 7, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> _What U Want_ leaked and Lupe confirmed that it will be on _Lasers_. There are live recordings of _Scream_, _State Run Radio_ and _Beautiful Lasers_. They're not singles, but they might still be on the album. A snippet of _Horn Synth_ and the full version of _Love Letter To The Beat_ were leaked too -- I'm not sure if they're on the album.



Damn. "Love Letter To The Beat" is my kinda song! Hope it's on the album


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2010)

Yo UMC I like how T Midler played us out in that thread about a hiphop battle in the lounge.  You and I were easily top tier in that thread as well as being like the founding fathers.

In Other News.. LOL @ Drake Dissing Lil kim.  

The "beef" between Lil' Kim and Nicki Minaj appears to be going full steam ahead, as Drake has just inserted himself into the drama. During a dual performance of 'BedRock' at Connecticut radio station Hot 93.7's Hot Jam 9 over the weekend, Drake took it upon himself to proclaim his Young Money counterpart the best femcee in the game. "I know you be calling women b----es and s---, but I can't do that because I respect you and I love you too much," he began. "So I just wanna say that you the baddest woman to ever do this rap s---. I don't give a f--- what Lil' Kim or nobody else talkin' about. You the baddest chick to ever do this s---. Remember I said that!" And with those words, Drake skipped off the stage before turning back one more time to embrace Minaj.


Full article


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 7, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Yo UMC I like how T Midler played us out in that thread about a hiphop battle in the lounge.  You and I were easily top tier in that thread as well as being like the founding fathers.
> 
> In Other News.. LOL @ Drake Dissing Lil kim.
> 
> ...



Don't know how a person saying that they don't give a darn what another person say is a diss... And besides, Lil Kim pretty much started this "beef", more likely in hopes of promoting herself with her new deal with Roc Nation and doing an album soon.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 7, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Yo UMC I like how T Midler played us out in that thread about a hiphop battle in the lounge.  You and I were easily top tier in that thread as well as being like the founding fathers.



I know, but it wasn't worth arguing about, so I let it slide. I would have had a 3-0 record in that thread if Sin didn't vote against me for being "too cocky" lol.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 7, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> sorry you are not a hip hop head....50 lyrically is sub par, however, PoTD and GRoDT lyrically content wise was gritty. Thats what em meant not his lyrical ability...his content.
> 
> *And selling records has nothing to do with your talents as a emcee because if so lil wayne would be the greatest emcee ever.* Jay-z is considered great because of his albums and what was on those albums, not because of what the sales said.



*50 cent, Eminem,Jay Z, & 2pac has sold more then Lil wayne, and im not a hiphop head yet you dont know this ?* lol i've been listening to rap music since i was a toddler give me a break. 

Jay Z has 1 classic album, out of 11, 50 Cent has 1 classic album out of 4, i know its the cool thing now to hate on 50 cent, but during G unit era 2003 - 2007, i guarantee you, you were bumping his music. People act like if your mainstream, and sell records, somehow that doesnt make you great. @ the end of the day, its all about how far you music can reach people, 50, Em & Jay are Rap Icons get over it. being a good rapper isnt only about being ill with the lyrics
 its about presence, story, image, and yes even sales, material and just making music from your experiences, all of which he has checked off.

Yea he may have certain records that are just "mainstream", "in da club" "candy shop" "ayo technology", but what about his records like "God gave me style" "hustlers ambition" "position of power' "many men" like be real. 



Chaos Ghost said:


> You......do realize his WHOLE CAREER includes now too right?



so just because he isnt as good as he once was, that erases everything he has accomplished throughout his career? thats like saying Michael Jordan sucks because of his stint with the washington Wizards be real


Anyway this will end my rant peace


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 7, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> In Other News.. LOL @ Drake Dissing Lil kim.
> 
> The "beef" between Lil' Kim and Nicki Minaj appears to be going full steam ahead, as Drake has just inserted himself into the drama. During a dual performance of 'BedRock' at Connecticut radio station Hot 93.7's Hot Jam 9 over the weekend, Drake took it upon himself to proclaim his Young Money counterpart the best femcee in the game. "I know you be calling women b----es and s---, but I can't do that because I respect you and I love you too much," he began. "So I just wanna say that you the baddest woman to ever do this rap s---. I don't give a f--- what Lil' Kim or nobody else talkin' about. You the baddest chick to ever do this s---. Remember I said that!" And with those words, Drake skipped off the stage before turning back one more time to embrace Minaj.
> 
> ...



Yeah just more dick riding for his own team. Niki is shit.

He is trying to wife her anyway so his opinion becomes even more bias.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 7, 2010)

As  for Drake dissing Kim, i respect dude for doing his thing, but out of all the dudes that dissed him & sent shots @ him, he responded to none, yet the moment he see's to females beefing, he jumps right in the middle and all of a sudden turns gangsta ? He should've just stayed out of it and let Nikki handle it


----------



## Deweze (Jun 7, 2010)

lol drake gettin mad horny on the stage, almost fucked her right there


----------



## Yosha (Jun 7, 2010)

lol jay-z has one classic album out of his discog and the whole I don't like 50. Kid, first off I bumped 50 from Power of the Dollar to Get rich and stopped when he chose to start singing in every damn song. Your a head but you say Jay-z has one classic album and I don't even like Jay alot but thats bullshit. You sound like a child "I've been listening to hip hop since I was a toddler" congrats half of the people in here including myself have too.

Half the songs you listed I only count many men and MJ actually did pretty damn good with the wizards. Stop, get 50's dick out of your mouth because you balls deep at this point.

50 was good, not anymore and I was a big 50 fan but I am a realist and I now when shit is shit.

anyways, back to music.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2010)

I dont wanna hear any of the Lasers leaks, I'll be tempted o pirate it 

Sad I know


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 7, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> *50 cent, Eminem,Jay Z, & 2pac has sold more then Lil wayne, and im not a hiphop head yet you dont know this ?* lol i've been listening to rap music since i was a toddler give me a break.
> 
> *Jay Z has 1 classic album, out of 11*




I stopped reading after this: Reasonable Doubt, The Life and Times of Shawn Carter and Blueprint are all classics and every other album except 1 or 2 have been extremely solid.


50 has 1 classic, 1 solid album and 3 crap albums and the solid album wasn't even released. It's fine to look at it statistically like " Jay has 3 classics outta 11 and 50 has 1 classic album outta 4" but when the other 3 are shit then yea imma have to disregard his earlier work.




Look at it on a grading system, keep in mind these grades are just my opinion: 

GRoDT= A

Massacre= C+

Curtis= D-

BISD= D+

Doesn't look as good does it? Let's try Jay

Reasonable Doubt= A

In My Lifetime Vol.1=  B

Vol 2...Hard Knock Life= B+

Vol 3... The Life and Time of Shawn Cater= A

The Dynasty: Roc La Familia= C+

The Blueprint= A+

The Blueprint 2: Gift and the Curse= C+

The Black Album= B

Kingdom Come= D

American Gangster= C-

Blueprint 3= B-






Edit: Uh oh, looks like someone has Recovery.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 7, 2010)

shyakugaun said:
			
		

> As for Drake dissing Kim, i respect dude for doing his thing, but out of all the dudes that dissed him & sent shots @ him, he responded to none, yet the moment he see's to females beefing, he jumps right in the middle and all of a sudden turns gangsta ? He should've just stayed out of it and let Nikki handle it



Once again, I would hardly consider that a diss. Am I the only one that believes you have the freedom of choice not to care about what another person says? That's not disrespecting the person, that's simply saying you don't care for their words personally, but obviously he said it in a harsher tone. 

And if you heard Drake before, he's made it known many times in his lyrics that he won't bother responding to ACTUAL diss tracks. 

And Nicki is fam to him. He's not doing anything but letting her know of his opinion about the situation and to her fans. 



Cyphon said:


> Yeah just more dick riding for his own team. Niki is shit.
> 
> He is trying to wife her anyway so his opinion becomes even more bias.



Defending or speaking out for fam or group is a bad thing now? So why don't you get on Ray J for dick riding Kim? Damn, no wonder why the world is getting more and more fucked up; you can't even look out for your friends anymore...

 /sarcasm


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 7, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Damn. "Love Letter To The Beat" is my kinda song! Hope it's on the album



*Reps*

I was gonna post the same thing.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 7, 2010)

competitionbros said:


> I stopped reading after this: Reasonable Doubt, The Life and Times of Shawn Carter and Blueprint are all classics and every other album except 1 or 2 have been extremely solid.
> 
> 
> 50 has 1 classic, 1 solid album and 3 crap albums and the solid album wasn't even released. It's fine to look at it statistically like " Jay has 3 classics outta 11 and 50 has 1 classic album outta 4" but when the other 3 are shit then yea imma have to disregard his earlier work.
> ...



The Massacre was shit....?!?.....really ? why dont we compare there 1st 5 albums since 50 only has that many

*Jay Z*

Reasonable Doubt= A

In My Lifetime Vol.1=  B

Vol 2...Hard Knock Life= B+

Vol 3... The Life and Time of Shawn Cater= A

The Dynasty: Roc La Familia= C+

*50 cent*

Power of the Dollar = A

GRoDT= A+

Massacre= B+

Curtis= D+

BISD = D


not that big of a difference, and lets not forget the crazy amount of mixtapes 50 put out, 50 is the future - War Angel. And so on. Anyway i like 50 & Jay just about the same so im not trying to down either


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 7, 2010)

Massacre is NOT a B+, 6 or 7 good songs outta 22 does not equal B+.


Edit: Besides you were basing it on whole careers when you said Jay had 1 outta 11 but now we're just looking at the first 5 albums?


Edit 2: Actually they are pretty far apart from each other, taking out the A and B+ from both as they offset each other we're left with.



Jay Z

In My Lifetime Vol.1= B

Vol 3... The Life and Time of Shawn Cater= A

The Dynasty: Roc La Familia= C+

50 cent

GRoDT= A+

Curtis= D+

BISD = D


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 7, 2010)

Power of the Dollar was eh at best.

Thats all ive heard from 50


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 7, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Defending or speaking out for fam or group is a bad thing now? So why don't you get on Ray J for dick riding Kim? Damn, no wonder why the world is getting more and more fucked up; you can't even look out for your friends anymore...
> 
> /sarcasm



I mean I don't know how serious you are with this but you seem to defend Drake a lot. Are you gay and/or female? Because I honestly cant think of any self respecting straight man who would defend some dude he doesn't even know personally like this.

Or are you Drake? 


Anyway my point still stands. Drake is dick rider and is really just trying to get in Nikki's pants. Which is weird because he seems gay :/


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 7, 2010)

So because he defends an aritist he likes, he's now gay?

That is the dumbest thing I've read.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 7, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> So because he defends an aritist he likes, he's now gay?
> 
> That is the dumbest thing I've read.



Yeah thats exactly what I said. 

You should probably brush up on your reading comprehension before continuing to post.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 7, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Anyway my point still stands. Drake is dick rider and is really just trying to get in Nikki's pants. Which is weird because he seems gay :/



he def is trynna hit that, he even spit a verse about his love for her on one of those tracks from Thank Me Later. xD


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 7, 2010)

And you try to be a smartass too.

How about we talk about way you dick ride J. Cole. That's pretty gay imo.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 7, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> I mean I don't know how serious you are with this but you seem to defend Drake a lot. Are you gay and/or female? Because I honestly cant think of any self respecting straight man who would defend some dude he doesn't even know personally like this.
> 
> Or are you Drake?
> 
> ...



Wow... is that what we've come to now? Throwing assumptions because I'm simply a fan of the dude and most of your statements are stupid as fuck? Last thing I wanted to consider you was a hater, but after saying some dumb shit like that, seems you are. You tell me Drake is brought up CONTINUOUSLY because he is in the now, yet if someone repeatedly attacks him and I defend him because of that, it makes me gay or female?! What are you, an idiot? I'm a straight guy who happens to like Drake's music, and if you're not gonna show me the same respect I have shown you so far, then you can go and fuck yourself. And btw, who in their right mind wouldn't want to fuck or wife Nicki?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 7, 2010)

*Recovery leaked!*

PM me for the link.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 7, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> he def is trynna hit that, he even spit a verse about his love for her on one of those tracks from Thank Me Later. xD



Yeah that is where I got it from. 

Didn't he talk about marrying her? 



KidLife10200 said:


> And you try to be a smartass too.
> 
> How about we talk about way you dick ride J. Cole. That's pretty gay imo.



Since when is it gay to promote a new artist?

I am talking about him constantly coming to defend Drake every time I say something bad about Drake, its 2 different things mang.



Dimezanime88 said:


> Wow... is that what we've come to now? Throwing assumptions because I'm simply a fan of the dude and most of your statements are stupid as fuck?



Did I throw any assumptions around? I thought I simply asked you a question. If you took it personally and don't want to answer that is fine. You just seemed to really defend him a lot when you really don't know him or anything. 

And what statement of mine was "stupid as fuck"?



> Last thing I wanted to consider you was a hater, but after saying some dumb shit like that, seems you are.



I wouldn't say I am a hater. I gave his album a fair listen and have a few of his songs on my iPod. A hater wouldn't do that. They would just insult him without giving him a chance and also wouldn't admit if they liked a song or something he did.

Seems your definition of hater is off, but you can be enlightened. 



> You tell me Drake is brought up CONTINUOUSLY because he is in the now, yet if someone repeatedly attacks him and I defend him because of that, it makes me gay or female?!



I asked if you were gay or female, I didn't say you were. Your actions just seemed odd. I have never really seen someone defend an unknown person to them so adamantly. I was just curious.



> What are you, an idiot?



I think I am fairly intelligent.



> I'm a straight guy who happens to like Drake's music, and if you're not gonna show me the same respect I have shown you so far, then you can go and fuck yourself. And btw, who in their right mind wouldn't want to fuck or wife Nicki?



In what way did I disrespect you? I just asked an honest question and now you have finally answered through all of the insults and anger. Thank you.

And who wouldn't want to wife her? Me. She is fake, annoying and not very attractive at all. So I guess her and Drake are a good match


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 7, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> Thats the problem with young hip hop listeners. "If it sounds good then who gives a fuck?" stop bobbin your head and listen to what the emcee is saying and what is being put into the track. Thats why these punchline rappers are aimed for suburban herbs because it sounds good and conveys no message...
> 
> A emcee should be judged by the following to break down his skills (so lyrically a emcee can be mediocre but actually good) which includes originality, concepts, versatility, vocabulary, substance, flow, flavor, freestyle, vocal presence, live performance, poetic value, body of work, industry impact, social impact, longevity, lyrics, and battle skills.



You ignorant pig. When did I ever state my age? You assume I'm young because I like mainstream? 

Why do I care about a message in music when I'm hanging with my friends or partying? 

And there's no need for you to put so many goddamn Youtube links at the end of everyone of your posts. I get the message that your trying to spread "real Hip Hop."



Masa Def said:


> Big L is a underground legend and probably your favorite rappers rapper....just stop posting your looking stupid



First off calm down there. I see I hit a sweet spot when I say something about rappers that you like. All I said was Big L never made that much of an impact in Hip Hop as a whole. And whether or not you like it the Mainstream is part of Hip Hop. I can go out in other countries and ask about Tupac and they will probably know about him. Same as how I can go out on the street and ask a person that doesn't even listen to Hip Hop and ask about 2Pac and they will know. If I ask about Big L some dudes that even listen to Rap won't even recgnize him. I think Big L is one of the best lyricists I've heard. I didn't know what to say when I heard that 98 Freestyle. But being a good lyricist doesn't make you a legend.



> Since when is it gay to promote a new artist?
> 
> I am talking about him constantly coming to defend Drake every time I say something bad about Drake, its 2 different things mang.



He's a Drake fan and you're talking shit about Drake. Any fan would defend an artist they like if someone is saying something bad about them. Quit trying to be slick.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 7, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> *Recovery leaked!*
> 
> PM me for the link.



FACK!

Listening now.


Cold Wind Blows is pretty fuckin good. Excited about this so far.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2010)

SOMEBODY HURRY THE FUCK UP AND POST A TRACK LISTING!!!!


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 7, 2010)

Talkin To Myself is good too!!!!

2 for 2 with EASE!!!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 7, 2010)

Am I the only person in this thread who sees how Cyphon pretty much tried to call me out because I did the same shit he would've done for Cole, or the same shit you guys do for Lupe? Or is it because I'm in the minority here of people that like Drake's music and actually tries to have an intelligent convo about it? Who in this thread personally knows the artists they speak for? This dude got his head up his ass, please take it out, cause as easily as I can respond to your comments, it seems you have the inability of reading your own words or how you come off on others.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 7, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Am I the only person in this thread who sees how Cyphon pretty much tried to call me out because I did the same shit he would've done for Cole, or the same shit you guys do for Lupe? Or is it because I'm in the minority here of people that like Drake's music and actually tries to have an intelligent convo about it? Who in this thread personally knows the artists they speak for? This dude got his head up his ass, please take it out, cause as easily as I can respond to your comments, it seems you have the inability of reading your own words or how you come off on others.



If you were talking about J. Cole or Eminem it would be cool but since it's a Drake then no.

But yeah I agree.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 7, 2010)

Not feeling On Fire as much as the first 2 but still good.

Don't like Wont Back Down ft. Pink. 

It may grow on me.

So WTP stands for White Trash Party. Not sure I like this song too much either. Just average right now based off a quick listen.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 7, 2010)

So am I like the only here who likes gucci mane?


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 7, 2010)

Gucci Mane is absolutely terrible.


Back to Em:

Going Through Changes seems like Deja Vu pt. 2 and is pretty good.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 7, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Gucci Mane is absolutely terrible.
> 
> 
> Back to Em:
> ...



What songs have you listened to by him?


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 7, 2010)

"Look at these rappers how I treat em, so why the fuck would I join em when I beat em. They call me a freak cuz I like to spit on these pussies before I eat em". 

Game over. Em wins.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2010)

Fuck need this album NOW! Love "No love!"


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 7, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Fuck need this album NOW! Love "No love!"



Yea, shit is dope! Apparently that track was already out before. Did not know that.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2010)

You don't get a second chance, life aint no fucking nintendo game!

Haha love it.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 7, 2010)

Well I have skimmed through everything now and at this point my favorite song is probably Talkin To Myself.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 7, 2010)

SEND IT TO ME!!!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 7, 2010)

SEND IT TO ME TOO !!! 

Plz.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 7, 2010)

PM'ed and if it works thank UMC for the original post.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 7, 2010)

"So I pick myself up off the ground and fuckin swam for I drown, Hit my bottom so hard I bounced twice suffice this time around its different, them last 2 albums didn't count, Encore I was on drugs, Relapse I was flushing em out. I've come to make it up to ya no more fuckin around. I got something to prove to fans cuz I feel like I let em down".

Em


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> "So I pick myself up off the ground and fuckin swam for I drown, Hit my bottom so hard I bounced twice suffice this time around its different, them last 2 albums didn't count, Encore I was on drugs, Relapse I was flushing em out. I've come to make it up to ya no more fuckin around. I got something to prove to fans cuz I feel like I let em down".
> 
> Em


Shit was bout to post this. So truthful, amazing. LOVE talking 2 myself.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 7, 2010)

damn they're taking it down quick :[


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 7, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> So am I like the only here who likes gucci mane?



hell na, I'm a big Gucci Fan. 

"Won't bring my Phantom out cuz I'm mad at my driver"  

I'm open to pretty much everything when it comes to Hip-Hop. I have my artists that i value/respect for their lyrics, messages and overall pure talent like (ex. Lupe,Nas,Blu) They are at the top of my list when it comes to fav rappers, soley based on that.

Then I have my rappers that I listen to soley based on cultural influence. Anyone who knows a thing or two about swag gotta love Gucci.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 7, 2010)

JB send me that shit


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 7, 2010)

^ I ain't got it g. xD

The link didn't work for me. 

Def can't wait till I get it. Need me some new Em rite about na. I just started to get bored with Relapse, i love that album even though it's pretty much shit compared to his Discography.


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2010)

May i have a link plox, probably gonna end up album of the year.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 7, 2010)

JB, since you're Ghanaian, I'll send you the link I got.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 7, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> JB, since you're Ghanaian, I'll send you the link I got.



Thnx. 

U from Africa too? or u just got respect for us.


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey hey im african too, does that mean i get link too?


----------



## Deweze (Jun 7, 2010)

Vault said:


> Hey hey im african too, does that mean i get link too?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 7, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> Thnx.
> 
> U from Africa too? or u just got respect for us.



I'm Ghanaian as well.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 7, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> I'm Ghanaian as well.



Eeeeeeeeeee! My Brutha! 

Brazil won't cheat us this time around. ~_^


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2010)

Come on we are all Africans here lets help each other out  And dont worry im not Nigerian so no ill feelings


----------



## Deweze (Jun 7, 2010)

Vault said:


> Come on we are all Africans here lets help each other out  And dont worry im not Nigerian so no ill feelings



I think the second they upload illegal stuff, their IP gets banned or something


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 7, 2010)

Vault said:


> Come on we are all Africans here lets help each other out  And dont worry im not Nigerian so no ill feelings



lol, I believe him since he knows whe hate the Nigerians. xD


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 7, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> Eeeeeeeeeee! My Brutha!
> 
> Brazil won't cheat us this time around. ~_^



Lol JB, you know that this is like the second time right? And yea, fuck Brazil!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 7, 2010)

Deweze said:


> I think the second they upload illegal stuff, their IP gets banned or something



Dude what? I'm in Brooklyn and don't give a darn if I download or upload illegal stuff. I just don't want the link to die out fast.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 7, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Dude what? I'm in Brooklyn and don't give a darn if I download or upload illegal stuff. I just don't want the link to die out fast.



I'm talking about the website that you upload it on


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 7, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Lol JB, you know that this is like the second time right? And yea, fuck Brazil!



lol, so u did tell me before.


----------



## Shade (Jun 7, 2010)

New Em album is a return to glory in a huge way. Better than the last 3 of his albums by far and that's only on first listen.


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 7, 2010)

Ummm, why hasn't this been pimped yet?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 7, 2010)

Shade said:


> New Em album is a return to glory in a huge way. Better than the last 3 of his albums by far and that's only on first listen.



OMG stop it! ur making me antsy!!!! dl in progress. 

I'm thinking of getting on J.Cole, where do I start?


----------



## Deweze (Jun 7, 2010)

competitionbros said:


> Ummm, why hasn't this been pimped yet?



Patience young grasshoppa



/Incredibly impatient


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2010)

My thoughts without scores on first listen - 

*Cold Wind Blows *? Chorus is so/so. The first verse is decent at best. Second verse is far better, some great punchlines, ending is great. Third verse was good too but not as well done as the second verse. 

*Talking 2 myself *? Chorus is fire, the first verse is fucking amazing, second verse is amazing, oh yeah guess what? THIRD fucking verse is amazing. 

*On Fire *? Chorus is decent, first verse good, second is fucking funny and nice, overall good song. 

*Won't back down *? Decent chorus, beats is way to loud, punchlines are great but doesn't feel like a complete song. 

*W.T.P* ? dumb song but it's actually a good dumb song. Few good laughs, beat is great, chorus is lolish. Good filler track that can bob ya head to. 

*Going through changes* ? first verse is fucking amazing....made me almost cry. Second verse actually DID make me cry. Fuck that Grown 21 year old man cry. Third verse/4th verse....god...it's daja vu with more truth + emotions. 

*Not afraid *? amazing track all around for the messages. Bit to many punchlines but overall great. So/so beat, amazing chorus. 

*Seduction* ? Enjoyable song. Reminds me of superman in some ways yet more lyrical. Love the third verse, it's dope song. 

*No love* ? hey Wayne DOESN'T suck, chorus is amazing, em destroys it and the beat is good. 

*Space Bound* ? LOVE the beat and the emotion. Chorus is so/so, catchy. Verse 1 is good, verse 2 is great, love the anger and emotion, and verse 3 is a great finish, a bit scary and reminded me of kim in some ways. 

*Cinderella man* ? Dope first verse, gets you bobbing to that shit, ready to fight type of shit. ?Fuck my last cd, that shit's in the trash? haha love it. Chorus and background chants work well. Second verse is a nice knockout!

*25 to life* ? Another Kim type track yet it has some of his best emotion and flow on the fucking album. You can tell when he wrote this shit he wanted people to hear it. First verse is fucking amazing. Chorus is wonderful. Second verse is a total FUCK YOU and I LOVE IT. 
*
So Bad* ? Cocky track, so ?I'm the shit? type of track. So  And it's what I like to hear. Slower song but works well. First verse is good, chorus is fire, second verse is even better and more funny. Third verse is good too. Overall a decent track talking about he basically can fuck any chick 

*Almost Famous* ? Yes it's a great fucking intro, love the build up parts. He aint backing down fuck what they say. He's saying he's the best in the fucking game and he almost famous. Reminds me of slim shady era with the lyrics but overall you know he's in to it. Chorus is good but the beat and the lyrics are top notch, he's on it. The ending of verse 2 just shows how fucking slim he could be. 

*Never over* ? Amazing fucking chorus. Great first verse. Perfect second verse ?Homie I know I'm never gonna be the same without you, I never would of came in the game, I'm going INSANE WIHTOUT YOU!? 

*Untitled *? Good upbeat song, good energy, and just overall great upbeat fuck you type of song. Actually think this should have been the first song on the album.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 7, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> My thoughts without scores on first listen -
> 
> *Cold Wind Blows *? Chorus is so/so. The first verse is decent at best. Second verse is far better, some great punchlines, ending is great. Third verse was good too but not as well done as the second verse.
> 
> ...



What about "Love the Way You Lie"?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2010)

Haha forgot to label it cause heard it before listened to the whole album. I like it, dope track. Love the final verse and rihanna does her thing.


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 7, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Patience young grasshoppa
> 
> 
> 
> /Incredibly impatient






Lol, I'm just saying if people have it then give it out. I downloaded mine and as soon as I verified it was real I pimped it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2010)

I felt like UMC for a min


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 7, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Haha forgot to label it cause heard it before listened to the whole album. I like it, dope track. Love the final verse and rihanna does her thing.



All in all for the first listening, this album is amazing. Now to sit back, listen carefully and take apart Em's words. Off the top of my head "Talking To Myself", "No Love", "Space Bound", and "You're Never Over" I'm feeling hardbody.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 7, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> hell na, I'm a big Gucci Fan.
> 
> "Won't bring my Phantom out cuz I'm mad at my driver"
> 
> ...



Yeah that's that Boy From The Block shit lol.

But yeah Gucci goes hard. Especially that Burrprint 3d and hd.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 7, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I felt like UMC for a min



lol, UMC got it all! whatever u need.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 7, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> *Once again, I would hardly consider that a diss. Am I the only one that believes you have the freedom of choice not to care about what another person says? That's not disrespecting the person, that's simply saying you don't care for their words personally, but obviously he said it in a harsher tone.
> 
> And if you heard Drake before, he's made it known many times in his lyrics that he won't bother responding to ACTUAL diss tracks.
> 
> ...



Well said. I agree 100%. Drake wasn't even dissing Kim. He was just taking up for Nicki. Kim is washed up. Sounds like she just tryna get some shine. And Im not even a fan of Nicki. Basiclly, people are just tryna make something outta nothing, when he wasn't even dissing Kim. Kim needs to grow up.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 7, 2010)

Fortunately I'm passed that right now. Em's leak got my mind somewhere else. Btw, check this out if you haven't. Pretty dope concept and I feel the artist had great lyrics and emotion. Sounds a bit like Em too on certain parts.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 7, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Yeah that's that Boy From The Block shit lol.
> 
> But yeah Gucci goes hard. Especially that Burrprint 3d and hd.



No offense, but I think Gucci is beyond terrible. He's trash. No offense, just my opinion...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Fortunately I'm passed that right now. Em's leak got my mind somewhere else. Btw, check this out if you haven't. Pretty dope concept and I feel the artist had great lyrics and emotion. Sounds a bit like Em too on certain parts.



Goddamn I love that


----------



## Bleach (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh My God. Recovery.

What else is there to say ?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2010)

Recovery deserves to be placed in his first 3 albums, that's all I'll be saying on that subject. I'ma rate the album tomorrow so let it sink in.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 7, 2010)

Damn. So "Recovery" is really _that _good? That's all ya'll been talking bout lately. I gotta hear for myself.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 8, 2010)

It's bitching 

I just skimmed it and my favorites so far are 25 to Life, Going Through Changes, and Talking 2 Myself

But is the last track really untitled or is that just temporary?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2010)

^Temp and yeah I'll be the first to say the truth about Em. Encore is a 2/10, piece of shit. Relapse is like 6-5-7. Good album at times but to many meh tracks and not a good comeback album.

This album, first few listens and I'm getting that eminem show feeling again. 8 years later, gotta count for something...


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 8, 2010)

I would have made the pimp thread for _Recovery_, but then I'd have to send it to everyone on the pimp list (I don't know if competitionbros is aware of this) and I know that a lot them don't want to listen to an Eminem album. I've got multiple fresh links for it, so PM me if you want it.


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 8, 2010)

Doesn't matter does it? If they don't wanna hear it they delete the PM and move on. I know I've gotten PMed tons of songs I didn't really want and just deleted the PM.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 8, 2010)

First impression sofar is good. Feelin more emotions is his tracks. 



crazymtf said:


> *25 to life* – Another Kim type track yet it has some of his best emotion and flow on the fucking album. You can tell when he wrote this shit he wanted people to hear it. First verse is fucking amazing. Chorus is wonderful. Second verse is a total FUCK YOU and I LOVE IT.



Funny, cuz the track is not about Kim, but about Hiphop. This is actually one of my favourites sofar

Gonna spend the day listening to this album before I weigh in


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 8, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> OMG stop it! ur making me antsy!!!! dl in progress.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting on J.Cole, where do I start?



Thats the best decision you made in this thread


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> First impression sofar is good. Feelin more emotions is his tracks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happens when first listen, haha. Yeah I know it's about hip-hop and it's a amazing song. Relistened few times now, twice with a friend, I can confirm this is one of his best albums IMO. Better then Slim shady for me, not we'll just see it can be as good/better then show/MMLP for me with few more listens.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 8, 2010)

edit - oh and someone please send me recovery...


KidLife10200 said:


> You ignorant pig. When did I ever state my age? You assume I'm young because I like mainstream?
> 
> Why do I care about a message in music when I'm hanging with my friends or partying?
> 
> And there's no need for you to put so many goddamn Youtube links at the end of everyone of your posts. I get the message that your trying to spread "real Hip Hop."


Jr, I have been posting in this thread longer then you have been on this site so stop crying. I, including everyother regular, post good music and no one complains about the links.

Why do I care about message? what the fuck is music anymore if it is just noise? Thats not what true hip hop is or ever was. Partying is different, because no matter where I go to a college party there going to be bumping wayne or drake so its whatever. However, when im in my car im not bumping ignorant shit.




> First off calm down there. I see I hit a sweet spot when I say something about rappers that you like. All I said was Big L never made that much of an impact in Hip Hop as a whole. And whether or not you like it the Mainstream is part of Hip Hop. I can go out in other countries and ask about Tupac and they will probably know about him. Same as how I can go out on the street and ask a person that doesn't even listen to Hip Hop and ask about 2Pac and they will know. If I ask about Big L some dudes that even listen to Rap won't even recgnize him. I think Big L is one of the best lyricists I've heard. I didn't know what to say when I heard that 98 Freestyle. But being a good lyricist doesn't make you a legend.


This whole paragraph is a comedy in itself. Ok Big L did not make a big impact on hip hop as a whole and I never said he didn't, but to heads and artist he is...No not the asian kid down the corner who likes "rap" is going to know him. However, a true head is...this is intelligent hip hop discussion.



> He's a Drake fan and you're talking shit about Drake. Any fan would defend an artist they like if someone is saying something bad about them. Quit trying to be slick.


Really im not a drake fan? I can have a conversation about an artist I do or did like with pointing out his flaws. You know what that makes me? not a dickrider.

I like drake when he doesn't sound like wayne...with lame punchline after lame punchline. Funny thing is, I bet I was listening to drake before you ever dick rided him. Im done responding
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBEaj_cHNy8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmGnIY95dpU[/YOUTUBE]
thats a cute signature


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 8, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> edit - oh and someone please send me recovery...
> 
> Jr, I have been posting in this thread longer then you have been on this site so stop crying. I, including everyother regular, post good music and no one complains about the links.
> 
> Why do I care about message? what the fuck is music anymore if it is just noise? Thats not what true hip hop is or ever was. Partying is different, because no matter where I go to a college party there going to be bumping wayne or drake so its whatever. However, when im in my car im not bumping ignorant shit.


 
I told you to stop posting links because I felt like doing it. Music is a form of entertainment grandpa. There doesn't have to be a message but it can be included. 

I don't care what you bump in your car. That's up to you so I don't know why you felt like you needed to tell me that. And what the fuck do you mean by ignorant shit?





> This whole paragraph is a comedy in itself. Ok Big L did not make a big impact on hip hop as a whole and I never said he didn't,but to heads and artist he is...


 
That doesn't even make any sense.



> No not the asian kid down the corner who likes "rap" is going to know him. However, a true head is...this is intelligent hip hop discussion.


 
How do you know the "asian kid" won't know him? Just because he listens to mainstream doesn't mean he can only be exposed to mainstream rappers?




> Really im not a drake fan? I can have a conversation about an artist I do or did like with pointing out his flaws. You know what that makes me? not a dickrider.
> 
> I like drake when he doesn't sound like wayne...with lame punchline after lame punchline. Funny thing is, I bet I was listening to drake before you ever dick rided him. Im done responding
> thats a cute signature


 
It's nice to know that love my posts enough to respond to one that wasn't even directed at you. 



> thats a cute signature


 
I wish I could see yours but I'm still scrolling past your barrage of youTube links.



> No offense, but I think Gucci is beyond terrible. He's trash. No offense, just my opinion...


 
Sorry but this is what I'm takling about. I see a bunch of people come and talk about eminem and not one person says something but I mention Gucci Mane and several people come and throw negative shit.

If you don't like him then what was the point of saying he's trash to one of his fans?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2010)

Why are we arguing about wack ass rappers?

*If they don't like it they can all get fucked and start sucking him off 
They could get a belt or necktie to hang themselves by
Like David Carradine they can go fuck themselves and die!*

Hahaha  Almost Famous = My fave track.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 8, 2010)

Someone send me this album link please?


----------



## LayZ (Jun 8, 2010)

Only listened to _Recovery_ once, don't really know how I feel about it yet.  I'm not disappointed but not hyped over it.  I'll definitely give multiple more listens though.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 8, 2010)

I decided to listen to Recovery.

So far I like:

Cold Wind Blows
Talkin 2 Myself
No Love

Good album so far.

Haha wow. WTP is White Trash Party.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 8, 2010)

He changed his signature haha.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 8, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> No offense, but I think Gucci is beyond terrible. He's trash. No offense, just my opinion...





Cyphon said:


> *Gucci Mane is absolutely terrible.*
> 
> Back to Em:
> 
> Going Through Changes seems like Deja Vu pt. 2 and is pretty good.







crazymtf said:


> *Going through changes* – Third verse/4th verse....god...it's daja vu with more truth + emotions.





Cyphon said:


> Gucci Mane is absolutely terrible.
> 
> 
> Back to Em:
> ...






Anyway I think I may do a review like I did for Drake.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 8, 2010)

“Hatred was flowing through my veins, on the verge of going insane, I almost made a song dissing Lil Wayne It’s like I was jealous of him because of the attention he was getting, I felt horrible about myself. He was spittin’ and I wasn’t. Anyone who was buzzin back then could of got it, almost went at Kanye too. God it feels like I’m going psychotic. Thank god that I didn’t do it, I would of had my a** handed to me. And I knew it, but Proof isn’t here to see me through it….” (“Talkin’ 2 Myself”).


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 8, 2010)

"Ya'll are Eminem backwards
Meni Me's (Mini Me's)"

That was nice.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 8, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> "Ya'll are Eminem backwards
> Meni Me's (Mini Me's)"
> 
> That was nice.



Holy shit! I just realized that. That's crazy. Em's wordplay is definitly unmatched. That's top notch lyrical ability right there.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 8, 2010)

lol dissin kanye


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 8, 2010)

Eminem is back


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 8, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> He changed his signature haha.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ehu9ksE-PsY[/YOUTUBE]

Drizzy Drake.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPm5tgyTmWU[/YOUTUBE]

lol drake


----------



## Z (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 8, 2010)

Em dissing Wayne and Kanye lol. I think people didn't get that part.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 8, 2010)

Deweze said:


> lol dissin kanye



For a group of people that appear to know the best in hip-hop, you sure can't seem to recognize a diss. Em at no point in the album dissed Kanye or Wayne; just said that while he was down, he thought about getting at them because they were hot. There's like 2 other songs he mentions Kanye in, and they are all either in respect or a shout out. And why would he diss Wayne when he has a song with him? You guys have good hearing? And besides, even if he did, it would make him a hypocrite compared to what he said in "Talking to Myself".


----------



## Bleach (Jun 8, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Em dissing Wayne and Kanye lol. I think people didn't get that part.



Not really. Apparently he meant that line for when he was on his "break" or so says this one article on mtv.com but tells them to keep going and not care what others say or something like that.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 8, 2010)

Okay so I got sidetracked on my review but it is done.....Mostly.

*RECOVERY REVIEW*

_Cold Wind Blows_ - Great opener for the album. Em sounding like Em should sound. Honestly the beat reminds me a lot of Deja Vu. Em came hard on this one. Honestly I think the hook is catchy although kind of weird.

"Mother fucker Ill show you pussy footing, I kick a bitch in the cunt till it makes her queef and sounds like a fuckin whoopee cushion" 

*4.5 or 5/5* for me on this one.

_Talkin To Myself_ - My favorite track on the album. Beat, hook....Everything is just right on this one. Never heard Kobe before but I like his sound. To start with Cold Wind Blows and then right into this track just had me hyped as all hell. Fuckin love the realness of this track.

"So I pick myself up off the ground and fuckin swam for I drown, Hit my bottom so hard I bounced twice suffice this time around its different, them last 2 albums didn't count, Encore I was on drugs, Relapse I was flushing em out. I've come to make it up to ya no more fuckin around. I got something to prove to fans cuz I feel like I let em down".

*5/5*

_On Fire_ - This one was iffy for me at first and started off a little like Insane from Relapse. Beat wasn't one of my favorites and the hook was real weak. More of a lyrical shine track for Em and he did well with the lyrics and flow. 

"Don't nobody care and why the fuck am I yellin at air? I aint even talkin to no one cuz aint nobody there".

*4/5*

_Wont Back Down_ - Very disappointed in this track. I thought it was gonna be one helluva a match up with him and Pink and really just wasn't. Didn't like the hook much and the beat wasn't really catching me either. Em lyrically did his thing but the song overall is more annoying for me than impressive.

"These other cats aint metaphorically where Im at man, I gave Bruce Wayne a valium and said settle ya fuckin ass down I'm ready for combat man, get it? Calm Batman".

*2.5/5*

_W.T.P_ - Beat on this one was not Em at all for me. In fact this whole song wasn't really Em. I don't really understand the point of this track. I think he was trying to bring back the feel from Drug Ballad....But it didn't work. Hook was catchy and I can imagine this being a big hit for white redneck fans, but not for me.

"Now first of all Im a boss.....I just wanna get that across. Man even my dentist hates when I floss".

*3/5*

_Going Through Changes_ - After the last 2 songs I was feeling my excitement whither but then this song came on and brought it back. Loved the sampled hook for this one especially. It fit perfect. So deep and emotional on this one. As I said previously and as dude above me said this was like a updated Deja Vu. Love this track.

"Know you just had your heart ripped out and crushed, they say Proof just flipped out homey just whipped out and bust. Nah, it aint like doody to do that, he wouldn't fuckin shoot at nobody he'd fight first, but dwellin on it only makes the night worse"

*5/5 *

_Not Afraid_ - We all know this one by now. Not much to say about it now. Everything was good except a little too forced with the punch line stuff but other than that it was a great way to show he was back to old form.

"Okay quit playin with the scissors in shit and cut the crap, I shouldn't have to rhyme these words in a rhythm for you to know its a rap"

*4/5*

_Seduction_ - Beat on this one was a bit weak for me but it fit for what Em wanted to do....Obviously. I didn't like this track at first but then I realized actually giving it a better listen he was talkin about rap. Loved the cockiness on this one because it is Em realizing when he is on point he runs this shit without question. Hook was pretty catchy and not annoying like some hooks he has. He picked it up in the 2nd vs and made this song a lot better.

"They call me fire martial I shut the shit down, your entire arsenal is not enough to fuck with 1 round".

*4-4.5/5*

_No Love_ - Honestly the sample used was just weird and I cant adjust to it. Its too corny for Em and more something that belongs on a Wayne album I think. That said I liked Wayne on this one. He fit well and did pretty good lyrically and wasn't overly weird. Didn't like the hook much on this one either. Lyrically and such though Em and Wayne shined on this garbage pile of a beat. I did like Wayne doing doubles on Em's voice, sounded good. FYI Em is 3/3 at doing better than Wayne on tracks.

Wayne "Married to the game but she broke her vowels, thats why my bars are full of broken bottles and my night stands.....Are full of open bibles".

Em "Look at these rappers how I treat em, so why the fuck would I join em when I beat em, they call me a freak cuz I like to spit on these pussies before I eat em".

*4/5*

_Space Bound_ - This one is another interesting choice for Em. Almost sounds like he was trying to get the B.o.B feel on it. Um....Don't like the hook on this one and it kind of turns me off of the song that otherwise I thought was pretty good. Simple beat and good emotion from Em.

"Its lust, its torturous you must be a sorceress cuz you just did the impossible, gained my trust".

*3.5/5*

_Cinderella Man_ - Lovin this track. It actually gives me the same feel as Fighter by Christina Aguilera. It just has this hypness about it that pulls you in with its energy. Good lyrics and flow and the hook was decent too.

"So bat your eyelashes and keep winkin and blowin kisses cuz you're flirtin with death. I'm destroyin your livelihood I aint just hurtin your rep".

*4/5*

_25 to Life_ - Like the sample on this one, brought me back to the Stan days for some reason. Liked how Em kinda did his own version of I Used To Love Her. Good emotion, flow and lyrics and real consistent with the album. Good song.

"I feel like when I bend over backwards for you all you do is laugh, cuz that aint good enough, you expect me to fold myself in half". 

*4.5/5*

_So Bad_ - One of my favorite songs on here for some reason. I dunno if its just that good ol Dre production with Em goin off or what but I really enjoy this track. Its pretty funny hearing Em on this one clown and the hook is catchy.

"Relax woman you know that Im only kiddin witcha, got a twisted sense of humor its warped but I didn't hit ya".

*4/5*

_Almost Famous_ - This is the one I predicted would be my favorite and it wasn't, but still a good song. Something about the hook is eerily catchy to me. Beat is pretty good and Em went in on this one pretty hard. Kinda back on his crazy shit. 

"I stuck my dick in this game like a rapist, they call me Slim Rothlisberger". 

*4/5*

_Love The Way You Lie_ - First thing I will say is Rihanna sounded real good on the hook. Loved the opening to this one. Wasn't to big a fan of the beat but it wasn't too bad. Em was pretty much his usual but something about this track didn't quite catch with me yet going through the first time. Not quite sure what it is. 

"You ever love somebody so much you can barely breathe when your wit em, you meet, and neither one of you even know what hit em".

*4/5*

_You're Never Over_ - The hook really caught me off guard on this one. Its kinda......Goofy, for a dedication track for Proof. I expected something a lot more deep sounding but I guess this was Em's way of taking some emotion out of it. Definitely not a huge fan of this beat but again not terrible. Just meh. I dunno, I expected more for a Proof dedication. 

"Not many are lucky enough to have a guardian angel like you, lord Im so thankful please don't think that I don't feel grateful I do".

*3-3.5/5*


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 8, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Em dissing Wayne and Kanye lol. I think people didn't get that part.



I do think he was lying in that part or just being more humble. I believe at the time he is referring to he was probably thinking something like most fans:

"Wayne the best rapper alive? Get the fuck outta here. Let me diss this dude and prove he isn't even close. Self proclaimed punk.....".

As for Kanye it probably just had to do with his general cockiness and all that. 

You can even look back when Em was doing some songs with Cashis and stuff he was taking little subliminal shots at the game (cant say if it was anyone specific or not). 

Well now he is back and beat Wayne 3 out of 3 times. No diss is needed.


Or I could be wrong about everything and Eminem has truly just lost his mind.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 8, 2010)

Talk about denial. Even when it's from the horse's mouth, it's still not accepted. And even if he was being humble, he didn't have to tell us all that to begin with, and he didn't have to get Wayne on his album (the only guest feature rapper). And I'm the one that apparently acts like I know my artist "personally"...


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2010)

Hold the phones, shit just got real

ROCK THE BELLS 2010 FESTIVAL SERIES ANNOUNCES ADDITIONS TO THE ALL-STAR LINE UP: SNOOP DOGG PERFORMING DEBUT ALBUM ‘DOGGYSTYLE’ A TRIBE CALLED QUEST PERFORMING ‘MIDNIGHT MARAUDERS’ PLUS DJ PREMIER PERFORMS TRIBUTE TO GANG STARR AND VERY SPECIAL GUEST: MS. LAURYN HILL

Wu-Tang Clan
Rakim
KRS-One
Slick Rick
Street Sweeper Social Club
Murs and 9th Wonder
Wiz Khalifa
Clipse
Immortal Technique
Jedi Mind Tricks
Brother Ali
DJ Muggs and Ill Bill
Big Sean
Yelawolf

I just came


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2010)

It's pretty obvious Em respect them as people but it's clear he knows he's better then both of them too.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 8, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Hold the phones, shit just got real
> 
> ROCK THE BELLS 2010 FESTIVAL SERIES ANNOUNCES ADDITIONS TO THE ALL-STAR LINE UP: SNOOP DOGG PERFORMING DEBUT ALBUM ?DOGGYSTYLE? A TRIBE CALLED QUEST PERFORMING ?MIDNIGHT MARAUDERS? PLUS DJ PREMIER PERFORMS TRIBUTE TO GANG STARR AND VERY SPECIAL GUEST: MS. LAURYN HILL
> 
> ...


Wow. Its not everyday when you can see Rakim and Lauryn Hill.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2010)

Wu Tang are performing 36 Chambers, man I am not missing this


----------



## Bleach (Jun 8, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> It's pretty obvious Em respect them as people but it's clear he knows he's better then both of them too.



Its clear that thats common sense XD


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 8, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Talk about denial. Even when it's from the horse's mouth, it's still not accepted. And even if he was being humble, he didn't have to tell us all that to begin with, and he didn't have to get Wayne on his album (the only guest feature rapper). And I'm the one that apparently acts like I know my artist "personally"...



I assume this is aimed at me since I pick on Drake and you don't like me poking fun of your idol.

To answer you:

What did I deny? Did I say I knew Em personally? 

Since you seem to struggle with simple concepts I will explain it for you.


I said " I do *THINK* he was lying".

Now the first thing you should note is that I said *THINK*, meaning I didn't claim to know nor was I asserting it as a fact. Merely taking a guess based off of Em's history.

2nd you will note:

"Or *I could be wrong* about everything and Eminem has truly just lost his mind."

I made bold the important part where I ended by saying I could be wrong.

So do you follow now or would you like to try and find more reasons to shove your own foot in your mouth? 



Also @ Deweze. That video was hilarious. I went back and watched Drakes actual appearance and the more I see of him the more retarded he looks.

1. His shit was whack. He was feeling himself way too much on that mic when he wasn't even spitting anything good.

2. What was with his corny ass movements and shit? Actin all feminine and shit. 

3. What did he expect to do on Flex's radio station. "What Flex? You playin a beat? How you gonna do that to me? I didn't know I was supposed to rap. Cuz you know, I am a rapper and people always come on here and rap, but I didn't think it applied to me".


Hes a fuckin retard.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Its clear that thats common sense XD



You'd be surprised how many people lack that


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 8, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> It's pretty obvious Em respect them as people but it's clear he knows he's better then both of them too.



And who is to be believed? The fan or the artist? As a rapper, and even as a person, people feel they are better than others. But to come out and say the opposite when no one even asked him? What you think was Em's reasons mentioning something like that? If that track was him being truthful and real, why would you take everything else he said except that? Don't get me wrong, I believe Em is a better rapper, but once again, who are you guys to say what he meant? 'Cause apparently you can't defend an artist or musician as a fan. Only if you know them personally.

EDIT: Wow Cyphon, to the point of even negging me. Where they do that at? More of a bitch than I thought. I'm surprised anyone in here takes you seriously.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> And who is to be believed? The fan or the artist? As a rapper, and even as a person, people feel they are better than others. But to come out and say the opposite when no one even asked him? What you think was Em's reasons mentioning something like that? If that track was him being truthful and real, why would you take everything else he said except that? Don't get me wrong, I believe Em is a better rapper, but once again, who are you guys to say what he meant? 'Cause apparently you can't defend an artist or musician as a fan. Only if you know them personally.
> 
> EDIT: Wow Cyphon, to the point of even negging me. Where they do that at? More of a bitch than I thought. I'm surprised anyone in here takes you seriously.



Cause he knows it. What did the guy have to prove? He released 3 classic albums in a row. Why would he come back into the game? Jealous of wayne and kanye for getting all the fame now. He couldn't rap for shit back then and would of lost a battle against either of them. Part of the reason he came back into the game was to show he aint to be fucked with. He knows he's better then them. Yes he doesn't go outright and say it but he proves in on the songs he's with them on. Forever he destroyed. Drop the world he destroyed wayne. No Love wayne came actually GOOD and Em still destroyed him. 

I'm not saying Em hates them I'm just saying part of the reason he got on the tracks with them is to prove how much better he was. Could I be wrong? Yeah of course but I believe that's part of the reason.

Edit - Btw I'm not saying the ONLY reason Em came back is to get at wayne and kanye and so on, just saying it's one of the reasons, to prove to these rappers he's still not to be fucked with.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 8, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> And who is to be believed? The fan or the artist? As a rapper, and even as a person, people feel they are better than others. But to come out and say the opposite when no one even asked him? What you think was Em's reasons mentioning something like that? If that track was him being truthful and real, why would you take everything else he said except that? Don't get me wrong, I believe Em is a better rapper, but once again, who are you guys to say what he meant? 'Cause apparently you can't defend an artist or musician as a fan. Only if you know them personally.
> 
> EDIT: Wow Cyphon, to the point of even negging me. Where they do that at? More of a bitch than I thought. I'm surprised anyone in here takes you seriously.



Well everything that fans or critics say about an artists lyrics are always just interpretations based on the artists background and musical history.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 9, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Forever he destroyed. Drop the world he destroyed wayne. No Love wayne came actually GOOD and Em still destroyed him.



TRUTH!

Love the album, btw. This will be blasted from my first car later this summer (hopefully).


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 9, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Cause he knows it. What did the guy have to prove? He released 3 classic albums in a row. Why would he come back into the game? Jealous of wayne and kanye for getting all the fame now. He couldn't rap for shit back then and would of lost a battle against either of them. Part of the reason he came back into the game was to show he aint to be fucked with. He knows he's better then them. Yes he doesn't go outright and say it but he proves in on the songs he's with them on. Forever he destroyed. Drop the world he destroyed wayne. No Love wayne came actually GOOD and Em still destroyed him.
> 
> I'm not saying Em hates them I'm just saying part of the reason he got on the tracks with them is to prove how much better he was. Could I be wrong? Yeah of course but I believe that's part of the reason.
> 
> Edit - Btw I'm not saying the ONLY reason Em came back is to get at wayne and kanye and so on, just saying it's one of the reasons, to prove to these rappers he's still not to be fucked with.



So it's agreed that it's a fact from Eminem's own mouth that at a point in time, he personally believed Kanye and Wayne was better than him. And it's left to be said by him if he considers himself to be better than them now. It's only in his recent tracks with them that it is proven he's better, but it's from fan perspective. He hasn't confirmed that those tracks were to prove he was better than them, right? 

"Look at these rappers, how I treat them, so why the fuck would I join them when I beat them?" Still funny that he would have Wayne as a guest then, even after beating him in Forever and Drop the World.



			
				Bleach said:
			
		

> Well everything that fans or critics say about an artists lyrics are always just interpretations based on the artists background and musical history.



Bleach, that's a great answer. So can I ask you a question? Why would a person's sex or sexual orientation come into the equation when they are speaking for an artist they know their background lyrically and history wise?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> So it's agreed that it's a fact from Eminem's own mouth that at a point in time, he personally believed Kanye and Wayne was better than him. And it's left to be said by him if he considers himself  to better than them now. It's only in his recent tracks with them that it is proven he's better, but it's from fan perspective. He hasn't confirmed that those tracks were to prove he was better than them, right?
> 
> "Look at these rappers, how I treat them, so why the fuck would I join them when I beat them?" Still funny that he would have Wayne as a guest then, even after beating him in Forever and Drop the World.
> 
> ...



Why join em and when he can beat em is correct. Then again what better way to beat them then have em on the track and make em look like shit compared to you? 3 times mind you.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 9, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Bleach, that's a great answer. So can I ask you a question? Why would a person's sex or sexual orientation come into the equation when they are speaking for an artist they know their background lyrically and history wise?



Thanks but I don't know where your question is coming from :/.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 9, 2010)

C'mon Crazy, now you're twisting things. Even to the point of paying him for it?



Bleach said:


> Thanks but I don't know where your question is coming from :/.



It was just something I was wondering since some other person in this thread felt that because I was repeatedly (because he's in the now) defending Drake as a fan, that my sex or sexual preference mattered, because I acted as if I knew the artist personally. So going by your statement, do you think a person's sex or sexual orientation matters in such a convo or debate?


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 9, 2010)

I sense a good Em vibe in here tonight. 

You remember when he was talking about spinning stuff to try and use it to his advantage?


----------



## Bleach (Jun 9, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> It was just something I was wondering since some other person in this thread felt that because I was repeatedly (because he's in the now) defending Drake as a fan, that my sex or sexual preference mattered, because I acted as if I knew the artist personally. So going by your statement, do you think a person's sex or sexual orientation matters in such a convo or debate?



Lol no it really shouldn't. Unless, they are biased cause they think that singer is hot or something lol but that couldn't be the case could it


----------



## Fraust (Jun 9, 2010)

I only started really listening to Drake because that's my nickname in college because of a slight resemblance (when I'm shaved). I liked Best I Ever Had and some other songs earlier, but never really wanted to get into him until everyone knew me as Drake or Drizzy in school.

To my surprise I like a couple of his songs, but don't necessarily think he's a talented rapper, but slightly (very slightly) above average and another potential ruined by Young Money.

I wish I resembled a better artist.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 9, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Lol no it really shouldn't. Unless, they are biased cause they think that singer is hot or something lol but that couldn't be the case could it



Nope. Purely based on the fan's perception of the musician's talent. But thank you for your response.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 9, 2010)

@Cyphon

No comment on the untitled track?  It is my favorite by far.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 9, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> @Cyphon
> 
> No comment on the untitled track?  It is my favorite by far.



There was nothing really special about it and I see why it was placed at the end as a bonus. Its really just Em running wild with punch lines and stuff again. 

At that point in the album it was too much. He had already had a couple of songs where he was doing stuff like that so it seemed more just like a needless add on.

I give it about a 3/5 I guess.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 9, 2010)

Em's lyrical finesse and wordplay is definitely top notch on _Recovery_.  But I think his most overlooked talent is his ability to convey his emotions.  You can literally feel whatever emotion he's trying to get across.  I haven't felt this raw emotion since _The Eminem Show_.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 9, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> There was nothing really special about it and I see why it was placed at the end as a bonus. Its really just Em running wild with punch lines and stuff again.
> 
> At that point in the album it was too much. He had already had a couple of songs where he was doing stuff like that so it seemed more just like a needless add on.
> 
> I give it about a 3/5 I guess.



I do not know.  Half of the chorus in the album simply sucked, so I really liked the last track of him just having fun with rapping.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 9, 2010)

I give Recovery a 3.5-4/5.

Not a huge Eminem fan but this album is alright to me. I guess the album hits hard with huge Em fans and they will get the most out of it because of his emotion.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 9, 2010)

Who's in Eminem's Almost Famous hook? I feel like I've heard it before.


----------



## little nin (Jun 9, 2010)

Listening to Ems new album at the moment...good work music for me, will take a couple of listens for me probably


----------



## Gunners (Jun 9, 2010)

Crazymf I'm gonna be real with you, it looks like you're dick riding Em.


----------



## E (Jun 9, 2010)

im more than satisfied with em's album and it's definite making it's case as rap album of the year


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 9, 2010)

E said:


> im more than satisfied with em's album and it's definite making it's case as rap album of the year



Lupe, J. Cole and Kanye Both disagree kindly with you


----------



## E (Jun 9, 2010)

lupe is about as overrated as any other backpacker

and kanye's being overhyped just cause he sampled king crimson


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 9, 2010)

E said:


> lupe is about as overrated as any other backpacker
> 
> and kanye's being overhyped just cause he sampled king crimson



What makes lupe over rated?

Kanye's bad albums are still good.  This album will be a classic.


----------



## Ito (Jun 9, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> What makes lupe over rated?
> 
> Kanye's bad albums are still good.  This album will be a classic.


Are you saying Graduation was a good album? Don't make me laugh.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 9, 2010)

Let me put it into context.  As I said even Kanye's BAD albums are still good.  In the sense that even when it's not his best, his worst is still better than much of the stuff out.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Crazymf I'm gonna be real with you, it looks like you're dick riding Em.



That's cause I am, lol. And know what? I don't mind doing it at this point. If it was encore-relapse era I wouldn't. Guy didn't put out the music I've been bumping throughout my life since I first heard him. But with recovery, just "Almost Famous" alone makes me remember why I liked Em in the first place.

So am I dick riding the guy? Maybe but doesn't matter, he's back into the music that deserves it.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 9, 2010)

As of right now the best rap album released for 2010 is Dessa's album.  But I'll wait till the end of the year to make any more of these kinds of claims


----------



## LayZ (Jun 9, 2010)

E said:


> im more than satisfied with em's album and it's definite making it's case as rap album of the year





E said:


> lupe is about as overrated as any other backpacker


Lupe's album is my 2nd most anticipated of this year after RPM.  I don't see how people can not get hyped after a single like "I'm Beamin'".


----------



## E (Jun 9, 2010)

i like beamer benz or bentley better


----------



## LayZ (Jun 9, 2010)

E said:


> i like beamer benz or bentley better


That reminds me has anyone heard the Slaughterhouse version?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 9, 2010)

Lupe, Cole, Em, Kanye. Only albums I give a darn about in that order.

Lupe being overrated is funny. He's actually very underrated. Kanye is overrated, but makes good music. I don't think Cole can be disagreed with. And Em is back on that good shit.

For an "intelligent" hip hop thread it hurts me that people actually dislike Lupe. I understand that you don't enjoy his music, but to dislike him doesn't really make sense in this context.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Jun 9, 2010)

Em killed it


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Lupe, Cole, Em, Kanye. Only albums I give a darn about in that order.
> 
> Lupe being overrated is funny. He's actually very underrated. Kanye is overrated, but makes good music. I don't think Cole can be disagreed with. And Em is back on that good shit.
> 
> For an "intelligent" hip hop thread it hurts me that people actually dislike Lupe. I understand that you don't enjoy his music, but to dislike him doesn't really make sense in this context.



I like Lupe too, and J cole album I'll be checking out. Kanye though, I never like his music. As far as being intelligent hip hop thread people been fighting back and forth over drake's recent garbage album and guci whatever. Kinda hard to consider it the "Real" hip hop thread.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 9, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Lupe, Cole, Em, Kanye. Only albums I give a darn about in that order.
> 
> Lupe being overrated is funny. He's actually very underrated. Kanye is overrated, but makes good music. I don't think Cole can be disagreed with. And Em is back on that good shit.
> 
> For an "intelligent" hip hop thread it hurts me that people actually dislike Lupe. I understand that you don't enjoy his music, but to dislike him doesn't really make sense in this context.



Couldn't be said better. While I respect peoples opinions on who they like/dislike to say Lupe is overrated is too far.  He is underrated by far.  Just like J Cole is in Drake's Shadows.  But to say Em will have album of the year is a far stretch seeing that we are only half way through the year, and may great artist are coming out with albums this year.

*The Roots:* How I got Over 
*Lupe Fiasco:* Lasers
*Kanye West:* Good F'n Job
*J Cole:* Cole World

Just to name a few thats been said to release on a specific date or known to come out this year.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 9, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Lupe, J. Cole and Kanye Both disagree kindly with you



I dunno bout Kanye tho, but he is better than most out now tho, but still. 


Anyways I'm loving Recovery. You guys weren't going nuts for nothing. These are my fav tracks so far after a couple of spins. 

Talkin 2 Myself, On Fire, W.T.P, Going Through Changes, Not Afraid, No Lie, You're Never Over. 

this guy's rhyme scheme, word play and flow is jus ridiculous, had chills all night yesterday listening to it. He murdered No Lie.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 9, 2010)

This Summer is full of albums I wanted to hear.  My list based on anticipation: 

*Reflection Eternal* - Revolutions Per Minute
*Lupe Fiasco* - L.A.S.E.R.S.
*The Roots* - How I Got Over
*Eminem* - Recovery 
*Pharaohe Monch* - W.A.R.
*Common* - The Believer 
*J. Cole* - Cole World
*Murs & 9th Wonder* - Fornever
*Shad* - TSOL
*Kanye West* - Good F'n Job

Oh yeah, this may be old but I just saw it.  I thought the lyrics were surprisingly good. 

 Galactic Empire State of Mind


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 9, 2010)

LayZ said:


> This Summer is full of albums I wanted to hear.  My list based on anticipation:
> 
> *Reflection Eternal* - Revolutions Per Minute
> *Lupe Fiasco* - L.A.S.E.R.S.
> ...



didn't know Common had an album coming out, def want that when it drops.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 9, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> didn't know Common had an album coming out, def want that when it drops.


Yeah Kanye and No I.D. are producing it. 

I hope its similar to _Be_ because I love that album.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 9, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Yeah Kanye and No I.D. are producing it.
> 
> I hope its similar to _Be_ because I love that album.



Yea Be is my 2nd fav album from him, next to Resurrection.



*No Lie* is my fav from Recovery. Shit goes soo hard.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't think it is a stretch to think Em could have album of the year.

The only one I am anticipating as much as his would be J. Cole and Dr. Dre if he actually puts one out. After that comes Kanye at a distance and I have never been a Lupe fan so there isn't any excitement there. 

I dunno all of the other albums coming out so I cant really list much, but out of those that would be my list.

Looking at the list I think Cole is the only one who can even compete with Em when it comes to overall skill as far as lyrics, catchy hooks and flow etc...

Just my opinion though.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 9, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> Yea Be is my 2nd fav album from him, next to Resurrection.
> 
> 
> 
> *No Lie* is my fav from Recovery. Shit goes soo hard.



You mean No Love or Love the Way You Lie?



crazymtf said:


> I like Lupe too, and J cole album I'll be checking out. Kanye though, I never like his music. As far as being intelligent hip hop thread people been fighting back and forth over drake's recent garbage album. Kinda hard to consider it the "Real" hip hop thread.



You know, aside from that dude that turned out to be a hater and a bitch ass dude, I've come to realize that as much as I like Drake and Em, there will always be two other extremes out there that will feel the opposite in this "intelligent" hip-hop thread. So in the end, it really is opinionated and fan bias. By two extremes, I'm talking about you and Kidlife and your takes on both Drake's and Em's album. 'Cause you see, while I believe Em's album was impressive, Drake's album was far from garbage. 

And when you listen to such music, I think people should not only criticize on the artist's creativity and method/way of output or presentation, but also how easily the critic feels they could've replicated such work... and even actually do it. You know, as in to put yourself in their shoes. 'Cause I feel by that way, maybe critics would actually have a sense of the hard work, dedication, and talent a lot of the musicians that are considered garbaged, put into their stuff. Maybe then they will have a solid criticism on what was wrong, what could've been done, changed, or made better.

I've come to notice how a lot of the lyrics and beats in here are considered simple from certain artist, yet the person knows damn well that if it was them, they wouldn't be able to do any better.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 9, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> And when you listen to such music, I think people should not only criticize on the artist's creativity and method/way of output or presentation, but also how easily the critic feels they could've replicated such work... and even actually do it. You know, as in to put yourself in their shoes. 'Cause I feel by that way, maybe critics would actually have a sense of the hard work, dedication, and talent a lot of the musicians that are considered garbaged, put into their stuff. Maybe then they will have a solid criticism on what was wrong, what could've been done, changed, or made better.



I dunno about professional critics or people who do it for their job but I believe (or would like to think) that most people in here do consider everything you said above and more.

I know as an artist myself I think of all that + some when I am putting my reviews down. 

And its not confidence or cockiness when I say I really do believe I could make a much better album than Drake's given the same resources. 

In fact even without the resources I feel like the songs I am making now are better than Drakes. I just lack the mastering of the tracks and quality. 

Now some people will read that and say "well of course you think you are better, they are your songs". However, I don't believe my songs are better than Em's, Cole's and many other artists, so that isn't the case. In fact I scrap a whole lot of music I make in the end. 


Just throwin that out there.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2010)

I liked drake before he released "Thank Me Later" I'ma never thank him later for that shit when his own fucking MIXTAPE was better. Why is it forever verse alone is better then 90% of the shit on the album?  

Sorry man but Drake's album is wack ass shit and I'm a fan of the guy when he comes good. Over is dope, forever is sick, successful was sick, his album for the most part sucked save 2-3 songs.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 9, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> I've come to notice how a lot of the lyrics and beats in here are considered simple from certain artist, yet the person knows damn well that if it was them, they wouldn't be able to do any better.



I'm pretty sure everyone knows there's the hard work and dedication and heart that has to be accounted for for almost any artist (or anything in entertainment period) and therefore that gets left out in critiques. It's like saying "His lyrics aren't special and the beat isn't catchy... but he put a lot of work into it and you can tell he tried so we'll rate him better." You can't measure those things as much as you'd like to believe you can and I even like to believe I can when it comes to Lupe. That's why unathletic people always bitch about pro athletes as if they could do better (which is one of my pet peeves).


----------



## LayZ (Jun 9, 2010)

Yo that "Seduction" off _Recovery_ is officially my shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2010)

^Love when he does the Jay-z "Aww" haha


----------



## LayZ (Jun 9, 2010)

Aww.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 9, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Now some people will read that and say "well of course you think you are better, they are your songs". However, I don't believe my songs are better than Em's, Cole's and many other artists, so that isn't the case. In fact I scrap a whole lot of music I make in the end.
> Just throwin that out there.



Oh word? Where are those legendary songs of yours that are making their way around the internet and streets?



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> I liked drake before he released "Thank Me Later" I'ma never thank him later for that shit when his own fucking MIXTAPE was better. Why is it forever verse alone is better then 90% of the shit on the album?
> 
> Sorry man but Drake's album is wack ass shit and I'm a fan of the guy when he comes good. Over is dope, forever is sick, successful was sick, his album for the most part sucked save 2-3 songs.



Honestly, I feel Thank Me Later and So Far Gone are alike, except Thank Me Later has more singing involved, has "original" instrumental, more guest features, and most of the songs are specifically for the ladies.



			
				Fraust said:
			
		

> That's why unathletic people always bitch about pro athletes as if they could do better (which is one of my pet peeves).



At times, that's what it feels like that's what's going on in here. I mean, not so much as in sympathy for the artist, but more so a comprehension of the artist's skills, the artist's skills in the genre against others, and the artist's skills against the critic's own if he or she was to picture themselves with the same love for rapping or making music.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 9, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Oh word? Where are those legendary songs of yours that are making their way around the internet and streets?



I have already linked a few in here and I never said they were legendary, merely better than Drakes. Meaning they are average or a little above. Again though that is just in my opinion. You have different tastes so I don't expect you to necessarily like our music.

I will maybe post one or 2 for you in a minute. I need to find a good way to upload them which I still haven't found.

Here is one. I am the one on the first vs. 

New morning.MP3 - 7.81MB

2nd one. I am first vs, hook and then the talker and last vs. 

no regrets.MP3 - 3.00MB


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 9, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> You mean No Love or Love the Way You Lie?



I meant *No Love*. tweaked


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 9, 2010)

Finally got the chance to let Recovery sink in. And to be honest, on first listen it didnt have that "holy fuck" effect that MM & TES had when I first heard them. But this one gets better on the replay listening. 
Top 5 atm in order: 

1.  Almost Famous 
2.  Talkin 2 Myself 
3.  Going trough changes 
4.  Cinderella Man
5.  25 To Life

Most dissapointing: 
1. Wont back down --> medicore, and this song might even be better if Pink wasnt there in the first place. 
2. W.T.P --> Standard Shady song about how womanz should be treated. Unfortunately he already has those in abundance on this album (So Bad, Seduction), and this one falls flat in comparison
3. Love the Way you lie --> I almost feel this one was made for commercial purposes, with Rihanna on the chorus. I'm betting my left nut this one gonna spawn a single. And again, a song chronicling his bad luck with love. He did it better with Space Bound. This one feels a bit forced (aka commercial)

Also the Untitled track is not bad, but nothing special either. It feels like a leftover track from Relapse though.

And I miss the skits......I know he wanted to have a more serious and emotional album, but besides providing comedic relief, the skits were also a breath of fresh air between tracks. Something this album could use  

Overall I would rate this one 8/10


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 9, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I liked drake before he released "Thank Me Later" I'ma never thank him later for that shit when his own fucking MIXTAPE was better. *Why is it forever verse alone is better then 90% of the shit on the album?*
> 
> Sorry man but Drake's album is wack ass shit and I'm a fan of the guy when he comes good. Over is dope, forever is sick, successful was sick, his album for the most part sucked save 2-3 songs.



I disagree. Forever was a great verse from Drake but i don't think it compares to his verse(s) on _The Resistance_ and _Light Up_ from _Thank Me Later_.

The album was pretty nice even though we expect wayy much from him. The reason is because of his mixtapes. _Room For Improvemnt_, _Comeback Season_ & _So Far Gone_ beats _Thank Me Later_ by miles. 

p.s...Jay-Z murdered Light Up as well.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 9, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> ^Love when he does the Jay-z "Aww" haha



Noticed that as well. 



LayZ said:


> Aww.



Aww. 

Jay-Z got swagg on da mic.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 9, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> I disagree. Forever was a great verse from Drake but i don't think it compares to his verse(s) on _The Resistance_ and _Light Up_ from _Thank Me Later_.



You listed 3 out of 14 tracks homey. So are you saying his Forever vs was better than only 80% of the tracks as opposed to 90%?


----------



## Deweze (Jun 9, 2010)

> Common - The Believer



wtf's wrong with me 

why did i not know this


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 9, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> You listed 3 out of 14 tracks homey. So are you saying his Forever vs was better than only 80% of the tracks as opposed to 90%?



I do enjoy the verse on Forever over his verses on the remaning tracks. But overall production on songs I didn't mention like Fireworks, Karaoke, Thank Me Now are better songs than Forever. I only enjoy Drake and Eminem's verse on that track.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 9, 2010)

Deweze said:


> wtf's wrong with me
> 
> why did i not know this


Because he's promoting his wack ass movie.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 9, 2010)

Be and Like water for chocolate


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 9, 2010)

I can't get Love the Way you Lie. Man, that song is like a drug.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 9, 2010)

so how many of you hip-hop fans smoke weed?

"So ladies if your belly button is not an innie then i'm outtie"  lol Eminem.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't want to say until others say how much they burn in a week.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 9, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> I don't want to say until others say how much they burn in a week.



Since I'm outta school and I'm not working yet I've been blowing everyday now, sometimes 2-3 out the day. mostly some good reggie, but i've been smoking Kush lately. I won't be smoking till weekends when i start working though. 


Downloading J. Cole's *The Come Up*, I get a feeling I'm gonna be in for a treat.

on another note...Eminem!!

-Haters can make like bees with no stingers, and drop dead

- You can still get roasted because Marsh is not mellow


----------



## Nirai Kanai (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey I stumbled on this sick blog.
Superman/Batman Annual 4 preview
Some of these posts will blow your mind.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 9, 2010)

I have never smoked.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 9, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> Since I'm outta school and I'm not working yet I've been blowing everyday now, sometimes 2-3 out the day. mostly some good reggie, but i've been smoking Kush lately. I won't be smoking till weekends when i start working though.



Yeah, no reggies mane for me. Kush on stack and some different bud scattered throughout the week...3 times on regular, had to tone it down. Not much a pothead anymore and I just started working again so I'll prolly have to town it down some more again lol.

smoking is boring now for me though :/


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 9, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> I have already linked a few in here and I never said they were legendary, merely better than Drakes. Meaning they are average or a little above. Again though that is just in my opinion. You have different tastes so I don't expect you to necessarily like our music.
> 
> I will maybe post one or 2 for you in a minute. I need to find a good way to upload them which I still haven't found.
> 
> ...



Oh my bad dude, I forgot to make it obvious that I was being sarcastic. Hell would I be interested in your music after leaving a bad perception of you on my mind? But I'm a curious person, so I'll give them a listen, even though I'm going to be bias.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 9, 2010)

I blaze often, but my hiphop cup is low.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 9, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Oh my bad dude, I forgot to make it obvious that I was being sarcastic. Hell would I be interested in your music after leaving a bad perception of you on my mind? But I'm a curious person, so I'll give them a listen, even though I'm going to be bias.



I don't see why you wouldn't if you were into music. My personality shouldn't really effect your judgement of the actual music I would hope, but I will accept whatever criticism you offer.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 9, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> Don't see how people say he's better than Lupe though.



Who said that?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 9, 2010)

J. Cole isn't better than Lupe, but I wouldn't judge him from _The Come Up_ as _The Warm Up_ is a much better mixtape. Your opinion of him should improve once you've listened to it.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 9, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> J. Cole isn't better than Lupe either, but I wouldn't judge him from _The Come Up_ as I think _The Warm Up_ is better. Your opinion of him might improve once you've listened to it.



That's what i was gonna ask be fore i started listening to him, was which one of his tapes is the best. 

DL'n The Warm Up right now.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 9, 2010)

i smoke every day, everything from stress to chronic and kush. it's the only way i can handle my job and my life. plus some say it makes my beats better


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 9, 2010)

Can I get some song listens? 

Never get any reviews in this bitch


----------



## Deweze (Jun 9, 2010)

Lupe's clearly better


----------



## Parallax (Jun 9, 2010)

I forget that a new Deltron album is being planned for release this year, so that's my vote for most anticipated album


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 9, 2010)

Does Lasers or the J. Cole album have a release date?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Can I get some song listens?
> 
> Never get any reviews in this bitch



Your songs? I liked no regrets one though I felt could of been a more powerful beat. Actually same with new morning, not loving the beats in either one. Your voice is fine though, your flow is good *Especially on new morning, like that speed up at points* I'm not a huge rap insider that knows everything about rap but I did enjoy both of the songs. So nicejob! 

Though try to get faster/more hyped beats. Be interesting to see whatcha can do.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree. I really liked the faster rapping parts. Sounded good. Beats were calm, as with the other two you posted before, and I'm okay with that. Not bad listens.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 10, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Does Lasers or the J. Cole album have a release date?



Appereantly Lasers is already finished, but label is holding the shit back

Can blame label decisions though, when huge buzz surround albums like Thank Me Later / Recovery, they dont want to put it out now, since that would hurt sales...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2010)

J cole doesn't have a release date either for same reason.  Soon as Drakes album drops and sales for that slows im sure album release dates will flow.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 10, 2010)

J. Cole's first single, _Who Dat_, only charted at 93. I think he and Jay are going to try to create a bigger buzz before stating an official release date.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2010)

Who dat was an ill track too.  The problem is Jay isn't promoting his artist enough.  J cole isn't played on the NYC radio station here at all


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2010)

I've never heard any J Cole on the radio, only a handful of people at most that I know have even heard of him, much less actually listen to him.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2010)

If he was to drop an album it wouldn't sell at all.   I don't understand what Jay z is doing.  J Cole should be bigger than Drake, specially with a monster like jay Z behind him.  But as beanie siegel said, jay never wants any of his artist to be bigger than him.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 10, 2010)

Just dropped by to say if you havn't listened to Living Legends go and find them now.  The remixes are really good too.


----------



## Z (Jun 10, 2010)

Talking to myself was definitely the best song.

I remember Kobe from Fabolous'  Imma Do It


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 10, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> If he was to drop an album it wouldn't sell at all.   I don't understand what Jay z is doing.  J Cole should be bigger than Drake, specially with a monster like jay Z behind him.  But as beanie siegel said, jay never wants any of his artist to be bigger than him.



i've yet to actually give two fucks about J Cole despite all the talk and listens. Even amongst all these 'freshmen' and similar tiered rappers he just doesnt have a sound nor the character that makes me want to listen to him more than the others.

It dont matter how much support he has from Jay, he doesnt stand out at all and i see him gettin thrown to the way side sooner or later. 

Drake annoys me to no end sometimes but he has a sound that many can fuck wit. i mean u cant go wrong commercially if u sound like some wayne/kanye hybrid. J Cole better be on some epic shit if he's trying to break in. Even lupe gets ducked when it comes to radio play and shit.

i could never be an artist trying to get big lol. i'd prolly be pissed and saying fuck it all the time.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 10, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Your songs? I liked no regrets one though I felt could of been a more powerful beat. Actually same with new morning, not loving the beats in either one. Your voice is fine though, your flow is good *Especially on new morning, like that speed up at points* I'm not a huge rap insider that knows everything about rap but I did enjoy both of the songs. So nicejob!
> 
> Though try to get faster/more hyped beats. Be interesting to see whatcha can do.





Fraust said:


> I agree. I really liked the faster rapping parts. Sounded good. Beats were calm, as with the other two you posted before, and I'm okay with that. Not bad listens.



Thanks for the input fellas. We don't make beats so I cant really say much on those so I can really only say we just chose what caught our attention at the time. 

I may post some more soon.



Wu Fei said:


> i've yet to actually give two fucks about J Cole despite all the talk and listens. Even amongst all these 'freshmen' and similar tiered rappers he just doesnt have a sound nor the character that makes me want to listen to him more than the others.



I personally think you're crazy. I mean I know I have been a big Cole supporter and it may get annoying but the dude is sick. He actually has what has been getting pretty big right now. Skill and a good singing voice. It seems nowadays singing is all most a must in the package and he is one of the few rappers who can really sing well.

He makes the catchy hooks, has a great flow and great lyrics. I am not really sure what "sound" you are looking for. 

I mean I know everyone just has their own ear for music so this convo probably wont go anywhere but for a hip hop person (assuming you are big into that) to say he doesn't have the sound......Is just crazy.



> It dont matter how much support he has from Jay, he doesnt stand out at all and i see him gettin thrown to the way side sooner or later.



The reason he doesn't stand out is because he isn't being put out there like that. If he was in the public eye I don't see why he wouldn't generate a huge buzz.



> J Cole better be on some epic shit if he's trying to break in.



What you mean is he better get on that pop shit, if he wants the huge numbers. If its about people actually giving him respect for his music he is already there and beyond that. 

The dude is better than at least 80-85% of rappers being put out now, including Drake. 


I think its like AP said. Jay isn't going to back him very much and he probably never will get that huge buzz because he came in under the wrong person. Hell it seems Jay Z backs Drake more than J. Cole.....Probably cuz he feels no threat from helping Drake.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 10, 2010)

Jay Z sucks indeed at promoting his label crew. Come to think of it, he didn't do much either to support Kanye when he aspired to be a rapper, instead of being only a producer.

The least Jay could have done was to bring out BP3's "Every A Star is Born" as a single. Its a pretty good song and J.Cole goes hard on that one. One of my favourites of BP3


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 10, 2010)

Cole needs to sign onto Shady I think.

Em is always good at making platinum artists + him and Cole would be a cool combo.


----------



## Z (Jun 10, 2010)

I am disappointed in Jay-Z.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> i've yet to actually give two fucks about J Cole despite all the talk and listens. Even amongst all these 'freshmen' and similar tiered rappers he just doesnt have a sound nor the character that makes me want to listen to him more than the others.
> 
> It dont matter how much support he has from Jay, he doesnt stand out at all and i see him gettin thrown to the way side sooner or later.
> 
> ...



On The Real that's some BS.

Of course it matters who is backing you.  Apart of J. Cole's whole appeal is that Jay z arguably the most successful rapper right now, co-signed his greatness by making him the first 'signee' of Roc Nation.  

While you are entitled to your opinion about what he could bring to the rap game I won't knock your opinion of him, but saying that no type of marketing would put him out there because of his skill level is absurd.  First off J.Cole has NO marketing currently.  Jay z hasn't put much effort into that.  The true core fans know this because the only way to hear his music is online.  Lupe got ducked because industry wanted him to dumb down his rhymes.  J-Cole doesn't even spit intellectual shi he just spits fire..Something everyone can relate too.  I just think your wrong..


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 10, 2010)

Recovery is legendary imo.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 10, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> On The Real that's some BS.
> 
> Of course it matters who is backing you.  Apart of J. Cole's whole appeal is that Jay z arguably the most successful rapper right now, co-signed his greatness by making him the first 'signee' of Roc Nation.
> 
> While you are entitled to your opinion about what he could bring to the rap game I won't knock your opinion of him, but saying that no type of marketing would put him out there because of his skill level is absurd.  First off J.Cole has NO marketing currently.  Jay z hasn't put much effort into that.  The true core fans know this because the only way to hear his music is online.  Lupe got ducked because industry wanted him to dumb down his rhymes.  *J-Cole doesn't even spit intellectual shi he just spits fire..Something everyone can relate too.  I just think your wrong..*



Truth........


----------



## Deweze (Jun 10, 2010)

You know something's wrong when they tell a rapper to dumb down their lyrics


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 10, 2010)

Deweze said:


> You know something's wrong when they tell a rapper to dumb down their lyrics



Hahah so much fuckin truth in this post 

That being said, Lupe could use some more appealing beats on his tracks though.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 10, 2010)

The thing is, everyone is trippin on poor promotion of him. and what im saying is what the fuck for? it'd be a waste of paper. he appeals to an audience that knows the artists they like, they know the release dates, tours, mixtapes, etc. promotion on tv, radio, and whatnot is for an audience that will not fuck wit him.

I have no prob wit him blowing up or whatever but its like folks are complaining about him not getting much shine and i'm saying its not gonna happen unless he changes something.

i'm not even talking quality, cause he does go hard. but the whole notion of promotion (what yall are fussing about) is where i disagree. its just not worth it.

THOUGH. I would have to cosign with him maybe joining Shady. thats the only way in hell he'll shine as much as yall want him to while generating moderate success.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 10, 2010)

Intelligent, put on your top hats 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vWR5Pj3FKU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 10, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> The thing is, everyone is trippin on poor promotion of him. and what im saying is what the fuck for? it'd be a waste of paper. he appeals to an audience that knows the artists they like, they know the release dates, tours, mixtapes, etc. promotion on tv, radio, and whatnot is for an audience that will not fuck wit him.
> 
> I have no prob wit him blowing up or whatever but its like folks are complaining about him not getting much shine and i'm saying its not gonna happen unless he changes something.
> 
> ...



What you are missin is that his audience is small because of the lack of promotion. Yes, he appeals to people like us who follow the good artists like groupies. BUT, he COULD appeal to more if they had a chance to hear him. 

Its really not much different than Drake. At first it was like "dang, Drake can rap" then it was the ladies saying "dang, Drake can sing". Now he is a star.

With J. Cole we are like "dang he can rap" and we KNOW he can sing, but he isn't out there for the biggest set of fans to even hear him.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 10, 2010)

I never liked Not Afraid at first but I'm feeling that shit now.

So far Recovery is the best album this year.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2010)

^Finally think can agree with your post


----------



## LayZ (Jun 10, 2010)

I think that _Distant Relatives _is the best of 2010 so far.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 10, 2010)

I think No Love is one of my faves. I like how Lil Wayne actually sounded good and then Eminem comes in and sounds better. Album's just incredible and makes me have a good feeling about this year.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2010)

I swear to you all.....everyone here listen to me. I want to do a review on this album and post it but it's so good I keep having it on repeat. I haven't repeatedly listen to a full album non-stop like this since....well....a GOOD while. I think it was back with Food and Liquor and the Cool when they came out, American Gangster too but Eminem did it. Wow. 

I love this album. I'll be picking it up day 1. Eminem's back.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay, so I  finally listened to Recovery, from beginning to end. And well...lets just say that I now understand why you all are giving it so much praise. Call me crazy, but I think its better than MMLP. My favorites are No Love(i love the sample), and Talking to Myself. I feel like I can relate to this album than the previous albums.

One thing about Em, I can never really relate to him as much as I could relate to someone like Jay, or Nas. Black tend to relate to Jay more. Whites tend to relate to Em more.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 10, 2010)

How was Distant Relatives?


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 10, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> Nas and Damien marley



I know...How was the album?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2010)

I thought it was ok, it's not really a rap record though

I still think A Badly Broken Code is the best rap release this year so far.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 10, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> I know...How was the album?


Its amazing, you should give it a listen.  I think its the best so far because Nas goes in on every track, its great musically, and has a message.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 10, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Okay, so I  finally listened to Recovery, from beginning to end. And well...lets just say that I now understand why you all are giving it so much praise. Call me crazy, but I think its better than MMLP. My favorites are No Love(i love the sample), and Talking to Myself. I feel like I can relate to this album than the previous albums.
> 
> One thing about Em, I can never really relate to him as much as I could relate to someone like Jay, or Nas. Black tend to relate to Jay more. Whites tend to relate to Em more.



Do you mean relate as in with there backgrounds? Cause Eminem probably has more of a black related history than white I'd say.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 11, 2010)

Distant relatives is ill.  Very different than shadys album though


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2010)

Reflection Eternal is on either Ferguson or Letterman tonight, tune in!


----------



## LayZ (Jun 11, 2010)

Just tell me which one and I will. 

I'm actually going to see them perform on Friday night.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 11, 2010)

Thats whats up your lucky dude


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, culturally speaking, I think Eminem is full blown black.  I personally just like how his music is not about tapping the ass of the week, the drug of the week, or about how great and rich his life is.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Okay, so I  finally listened to Recovery, from beginning to end. And well...lets just say that I now understand why you all are giving it so much praise. Call me crazy, but I think its better than MMLP. My favorites are No Love(i love the sample), and Talking to Myself. I feel like I can relate to this album than the previous albums.
> 
> One thing about Em, I can never really relate to him as much as I could relate to someone like Jay, or Nas. Black tend to relate to Jay more. Whites tend to relate to Em more.



I think it's about even with  MMLP/Show. I like em all for different reasons but yeah the shit is fire. 

And Em always related to every person I believe. I never grew up in a poor place with a shitty mom but I did get annoyed at school, kids, fuck the world type attitude towards people so I can relate to that. But even if I can't relate I would always be interesting in his stories and past.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 11, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Yeah, culturally speaking, I think Eminem is full blown black.  I personally just like how his music is not about tapping the ass of the week, the drug of the week, or about how great and rich his life is.


Eminem had a single called "Ass Like That" and has frequently rapped about drugs.  But I get what you're trying to say, he doesn't rap about drug dealing, materialistic things, or the other typical stuff the a generic rapper would. I just hate it when people act like he's the only one that doesn't rap about the typical bullshit.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 11, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Eminem had a single called "Ass Like That" and has frequently rapped about drugs.  But I get what you're trying to say, he doesn't rap about drug dealing, materialistic things, or the other typical stuff the a generic rapper would. I just hate it when people act like he's the only one that doesn't rap about the typical bullshit.



I suppose.  The only thing that I cannot stand from Eminem is when he decides to pull in pop culture references;  it is either a hit or a miss, and the vast majority of them are misses.  I liked the warning, but it is rather boring hearing about him trash talking Mariah Carey in songs that have nothing to do with her.  We get it.  You fucked her.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> We get it.  You fucked her.



Wait, what?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Just tell me which one and I will.
> 
> I'm actually going to see them perform on Friday night.



Ferguson, at the end of the program, it just started.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 11, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Wait, what?





			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> Conflict with Mariah Carey
> Eminem has written several songs referring to a relationship with pop singer Mariah Carey, although she denies the claim.[126] She says that they hung out but nothing sexual or intimate occurred. Eminem has referenced her on many songs that include "Superman", "Jimmy Crack Corn", "Bagpipes From Baghdad", and "The Warning". While "Superman" was released in 2003, Carey released a song entitled "Clown" on her Charmbracelet album, released around the same time, which makes similar references in line with her 2009 hit "Obsessed".



I honestly had no idea this was going on until someone told me what Obsessed was about.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2010)

I can't even see them hanging out TBH, all this weird stuff with her started after that god-awful movie.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 11, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Thats whats up your lucky dude


I know, I'll try to sneak in my camera and post pics. 


crazymtf said:


> I think it's about even with  MMLP/Show. I like em all for different reasons but yeah the shit is fire.
> 
> And Em always related to every person I believe. I never grew up in a poor place with a shitty mom but I did get annoyed at school, kids, fuck the world type attitude towards people so I can relate to that. But even if I can't relate I would always be interesting in his stories and past.


I absolutely agree with you and where it stands.  Slim Shady LP clearly stands out as his best to me.

I can't relate to his frustration about growing up.  The main reason why he's in my top 3 is his rhyming ability. He consistently strings multiples but where he stands out is he does it with words you'd never expect.  I also like is how honest he is about his feelings.  Like I said in earlier post, I can't think of another rapper who lets his raw emotions out like that.


dreams lie said:


> I suppose.  The only thing that I cannot stand from Eminem is when he decides to pull in pop culture references;  it is either a hit or a miss, and the vast majority of them are misses.  I liked the warning, but it is rather boring hearing about him trash talking Mariah Carey in songs that have nothing to do with her.  We get it.  You fucked her.


Yeah he's very comedic when he goes at people.  But he usually comes off as a bully because they can't really respond back with the same intensity.


----------



## Hinako (Jun 11, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Yeah, culturally speaking, I think Eminem is full blown black.  I personally just like how his music is not about tapping the ass of the week, the drug of the week, or about how great and rich his life is.


He will always be a wigger!!  Never full-blown black


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 11, 2010)

Hinako said:


> He will always be a wigger!!  Never full-blown black



It's funny because he referenced "cocky Caucasians" calling him a wigger in "Way I Am".


----------



## Hinako (Jun 11, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> It's funny because he referenced "cocky Caucasians" calling him a wigger in "Way I Am".


You're comparing me to white people now? how dare you.


----------



## E (Jun 11, 2010)

you might as well be, you do the racist honky impression quite well


----------



## Super Naruto (Jun 11, 2010)

I recently got all of Eminem's albums (As i used tobe into him like 8 years ago).

Anyways; I like Dr Dre, D12 etc and i was also interested in some of Kanye West or Jay-Z stuff...

I was wondering what good albums are to get?

Or completely different artists with a similar sound with good albums.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 11, 2010)

Super Naruto said:


> I recently got all of Eminem's albums (As i used tobe into him like 8 years ago).
> 
> Anyways; I like Dr Dre, D12 etc and i was also interested in some of Kanye West or Jay-Z stuff...
> 
> ...



Lupe Fiasco: Food & Liquor; The Cool
Jay z: Blue Print; Black Album
Kanye West: Late Registration
Common: Be
Reflection Eternal: RPM
Talib Kweli: Ear Drum; Right About now
Mos Def & Talib Kweli are Black Star


----------



## Super Naruto (Jun 11, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Lupe Fiasco: Food & Liquor; The Cool
> Jay z: Blue Print; Black Album
> Kanye West: Late Registration
> Common: Be
> ...



Greatly appreciate the rec's thanks


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2010)

LayZ said:


> I know, I'll try to sneak in my camera and post pics.
> 
> I absolutely agree with you and where it stands.  Slim Shady LP clearly stands out as his best to me.
> 
> ...



Always felt SSLP was a great debut album but he got so much stronger with MMLP and even stronger with Eminem show. His new album feels up there with show/mmlp in terms of just about everything. SSLP to me lacked few things like focus/emotion but still a great album.


----------



## Xemnas (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 11, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Lupe Fiasco: Food & Liquor; The Cool
> Jay z: Blue Print; Black Album
> Kanye West: Late Registration
> Common: Be
> ...



Kanye's first album: The College Dropout is also good. Just dont start with Graduation & 808....

Also dont forget Jay-Z: Reasonable Doubt




crazymtf said:


> Always felt SSLP was a great debut album but he got so much stronger with MMLP and even stronger with Eminem show. *His new album feels up there with show/mmlp in terms of just about everything.* SSLP to me lacked few things like focus/emotion but still a great album.



His new album is sick indeed, its just that there too many songs dealing with the same subjects: 
- How he treats womanz - shady style, (Seduction / So Bad /)
- Love songs (Space Bound / Love the Way you Lie) 
- Why Shady is the shit (Cold Wind Blows / On Fire / W.T.P / Here We Go)

Its not a bad thing, its just that MM & TES were more diverse in subjects. I miss the Eminem that points out the flaws & hypocrisy in society...

But apart from that, his flow and lyrics are on the top of his game


----------



## Parallax (Jun 11, 2010)

Super Naruto said:


> I recently got all of Eminem's albums (As i used tobe into him like 8 years ago).
> 
> Anyways; I like Dr Dre, D12 etc and i was also interested in some of Kanye West or Jay-Z stuff...
> 
> ...



*Common*: Like Water For Chocolate, his best work no matter what anyone else tells you
*Mos Def*: Black on Both Sides
*A Tribe Called Quest*: Midnight Marauders
*Deltron 3030*: Deltron 3030


----------



## Super Naruto (Jun 11, 2010)

Again thank you, i will check this out when i have some proper time.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 11, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Always felt SSLP was a great debut album but he got so much stronger with MMLP and even stronger with Eminem show. His new album feels up there with show/mmlp in terms of just about everything. SSLP to me lacked few things like focus/emotion but still a great album.


I thought it had a lot of focus.  Its very well written and the rhymes are very structured.  I just love it because the early Slim Shady style is my favorite from Eminem.


AizenPwns said:


> Not a direct link, but you can find it here.[/URL]


Illmatic is such a classic you don't really want to see anyone else on those beats.  But because of that I think Fashawn will put a lot into it, so I'll give it a listen.


Parallax said:


> *Common*: Like Water For Chocolate, his best work no matter what anyone else tells you
> *Mos Def*: Black on Both Sides
> *A Tribe Called Quest*: Midnight Marauders
> *Deltron 3030*: Deltron 3030


I'd like to add:
*Big Punisher* - Capital Punishment
*The Roots* - Illadelph Halflife, Things Fall Apart, The Tipping Point, Game Theory


----------



## Super Naruto (Jun 11, 2010)

I just want to say that even tho i don't have the best knowledge on Rap, Eminem will always remain my favourite. I think mainly just because of i can relate to his lyrics a bit more than the typical topic for most rappers, like materialistic, hoes and bling etc.

While i'll still listen to it and enjoy it, there is something i got out of Eminem all those years ago that will always stand out for me.

I have been listening to Relapse and i think its really good, especially the refill edition i bought which has more songs, which are pretty awesome actually.

I've already pre-ordered Recovery but i'm downloading it now; I havn't listened to any of the songs apart from Not afraid, and reviews so far i read say this album is better than SSLP and MMLP or atleast on par with these in terms of style, is this true? if so.... holy fuck!


----------



## K-deps (Jun 11, 2010)

What are Jay Electronica's best mixtapes so far? All I've heard was Exhibit A-C.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 11, 2010)

Those are his best. lol


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 11, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Jay z: Blue Print; Black Album



Reasonable Doubt should be there.


----------



## K-deps (Jun 11, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Those are his best. lol



haha well damn. Jay needs to put out some more stuff


----------



## Parallax (Jun 11, 2010)

Super Naruto said:


> I just want to say that even tho i don't have the best knowledge on Rap, Eminem will always remain my favourite.* I think mainly just because of i can relate to his lyrics a bit more than the typical topic for most rappers, like materialistic, hoes and bling etc.
> *
> While i'll still listen to it and enjoy it, there is something i got out of Eminem all those years ago that will always stand out for me.
> 
> ...



Based on the suggestions you were given you'll really like them then.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 11, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Based on the suggestions you were given you'll really like them then.


Well I suggested Big Pun and he raps about the typical bullshit.  But he's such a BEAST lyrically he always gets a pass from me.


----------



## Super Naruto (Jun 11, 2010)

Recovery is fuckin' insane so far! (Only up to seduction)


----------



## Rannic (Jun 11, 2010)

Super Naruto said:


> Recovery is fuckin' insane so far! (Only up to seduction)



I just downloaded couldn't wait for it to come to store though I will still purchase it, So far i liking it.

I download Drake's to its pretty good and I download a tape from Lupe also good.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 11, 2010)

Listened to Recovery all day today and it just keeps getting better.

After someone said Distant Relatives is stronger Ima have to check that out. Though my doubt is very hight.


----------



## Super Naruto (Jun 11, 2010)

Okay so The Blueprint and The Black album are awesome, cheers!


----------



## God (Jun 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c5mDTq3sgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Kanye's first album: The College Dropout is also good. Just dont start with Graduation & 808....
> 
> Also dont forget Jay-Z: Reasonable Doubt
> 
> ...



Already three different things. Plus drug problems, his friend's death, his family, the way the rap game treated him, the way his fans did, and so on.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 11, 2010)

I noticed this in another forum I visit, but not here.  Where is the rightly deserved chorus hate?  The choruses in Going Through Changes, Cold Wind Blows, and W.T.P. especially sucked.  Not Afraids' could have been better, but it has slowly grown on me.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2010)

Going through changes chorus is fine, and I like W.T.P. I agree on cold wind blows and won't back down though.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh god.  Listening to Going through Changes gave me the impression that Eminem decided to go retro on us.  It is just awful.  I do not know what you liked about W.T.P.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 11, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I think No Love is one of my faves. I like how Lil Wayne actually sounded good and then Eminem comes in and sounds better. Album's just incredible and makes me have a good feeling about this year.



yes, Wayne's kills it..then ur like o shit here comes Eminem, whats he gonna do?...then he fuckin' murders! his verse still gives me chills to this day.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Oh god.  Listening to Going through Changes gave me the impression that Eminem decided to go retro on us.  It is just awful.  I do not know what you liked about W.T.P.



How can you NOT love that sample? I can understand "Your never over" chorus and how some may not like it cause of his singing but going through changes is great 

And I like W.T.P chorus, easy and catchy.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2010)

W.T.P is Em going in on club bangers and changing the style up on them and creating an anti-club banger that'd actually be an amazing one. He's great lyrically on the whole album and that song is just well, unique. Some like it and some don't. It depends who you are. Personally I like it now. When I first heard it I thought it was just a track but after the 3rd listen I started to like it. The chorus is actually good too. 

No Love I love too. Wayne's pretty good on it but Em just does what he usually does, murders the entire track, revives and then murders it again. The beat is amazing too.

Going Through Changes is another one of the songs I liked but after listening to it I started to like it more. There's a few tracks that you like more after listening to them a few times and to me that's one of the greatest parts of music. Not many tracks can do that. 

Love the Way You Lie. Random comment but I like how in Em's 3rd verse at the end he says he'll tie her to the bed and set the house on fire and she starts with "Just gonna stand there and watch me burn" and then he made a reference about him being a liar and it ties with her verse. Didn't notice it before. 

Here We Go is another like that. 

This album's just got it.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 11, 2010)

I love Distant Relatives, great album. I believe i only skip like 2 tracks out the whle album, besdies that great production and messages on each track. Nas goes in, and I never knew how good Damian Marley was.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 11, 2010)

Going Through Changes is motherfucking insane. The chorus enhances the whole song, the flow is AMAZING in this song. And that's saying something since the whole album itself is insane lyrically and every song just flows perfectly. I don't know maybe its just me, but Going Through Changes definitely is my favorite song not only because of the lyrics, but the flow is incredible. Especially the part where the monitor stops and Eminem starts his verse, that shit was fucking epic. Overall this album is near perfect, there are a couple of songs that the chorus needs some working on like cold wind blows, but overall eminem kills it. Lol he murders no love i love as well. In fact he murders all the songs.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2010)

Agreed. It's been a long time since I could say I'm happy to be a eminem fan again


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 12, 2010)

Going Through Changes may end up being a single. It kind of has the feel Sing For The Moment had. 2 different songs entirely but something also familiar about them. 

What I love about this album is that I cant even like make a top 5 because the songs are so good I cant choose which I like better.


Back to Distant Relatives: I was just thinking to myself "I haven't been feeling it so far" (only on song 4) and then Friends and Count Your Blessings came on and I am starting to catch what everyone was talking about.


----------



## Z (Jun 12, 2010)

Super Naruto said:


> Okay so The Blueprint and The Black album are awesome, cheers!



Yeah check out Reasonable Doubt also.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Agreed. It's been a long time since I could say I'm happy to be a eminem fan again



True fans are always happy to be a true fan.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 12, 2010)

Mider T said:


> True fans are always happy to be a true fan.



Well said.

Honestly Eminem has never failed me and I have enjoyed every album even though the ones getting most hate were his weakest ones admittedly. 

I finished by first listen through Distant Relatives and it is a good ass album, no doubt. Chemistry between the 2 is some of the best I have ever heard. Nas was handling business like I haven't heard from him in a good while. 

Initially there are maybe 4 songs at most I didn't like on first listen: War, Leaders, Patience and My Generation.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2010)

Mider T said:


> True fans are always happy to be a true fan.



Always been a true fan, just saying I'm happy to say he's back to the shit that first got me listening to him in the first place. When encore came out I was like  and then reup and I was like  and then he stopped for two years and I was like :sleepy but then relapse came out and I was like  but then this came along and I'm like  and feel like haters can get the 

In other words just glad he's back on that good shit.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 12, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> and feel like haters can get the



So you are saying haters can make like bees with no stingers?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2010)

And drop dead


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, my favorite song is undoubtedly 25 To Life.  I especially loved the twist ending;  it took until the second time for me to recognize what he was ranting against.  I hope he is not really considering ending his career, especially after hearing this album.  It might have made some sense if he wanted to throw in the towel after Relapse, but damn.  I wish him success, if only to persuade him to continue making music.  

Oh yeah, who was the female singer in 25 to Life anyways?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 12, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Always been a true fan, just saying I'm happy to say he's back to the shit that first got me listening to him in the first place. When encore came out I was like  and then reup and I was like  and then he stopped for two years and I was like :sleepy but then relapse came out and I was like  but then this came along and I'm like  and feel like haters can get the
> 
> In other words just glad he's back on that good shit.



Yeah, I agree. After Encore and Relaspe, I kinda soured on Em. Encore soured me so bad, that I didn't really look forward to hearing another Em album. 

I wanna show ya'll sumthin. Take a look at this right here...

no regrets.MP3 - 3.00MB

Funny as hell aint it? Stereotypical dirty south hip hop shit.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 12, 2010)

*Reflection Eternal Show*



LayZ said:


> Just tell me which one and I will.
> 
> I'm actually going to see them perform on Friday night.



*Spoiler*: _Photos_ 
















Show was amazing. 9th Wonder opened up the show with his group called "Actual Proof".  They got the crowd hyped and RE came out and killed it.  They performed about half of the tracks off both RE albums.  They also did their solo shit, it was a great night.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 12, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Yeah, I agree. After Encore and Relaspe, I kinda soured on Em. Encore soured me so bad, that I didn't really look forward to hearing another Em album.



Relapse was decent.



Cyphon said:


> Going Through Changes may end up being a single. It kind of has the feel *Sing For The Moment* had. 2 different songs entirely but something also familiar about them.



That's my shit.


Eminem's been pretty consistent to me, i like all of his albums, even though some tracks will be skipped on Encore and Relapse.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 12, 2010)

How come no one mentions Almost Famous 

My favourite from Recovery...


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 12, 2010)

Its a good track but there are a lot of good tracks so it just gets lost amongst them all sometimes.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> How come no one mentions Almost Famous
> 
> My favourite from Recovery...



Mine too. From the opening till the end, the amount of energy, emotion, anger, chorus, beat, best track for me.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 12, 2010)

So Drake has a new "freestyle out" where he starts with "who else really tryna mess with hollywood Cole". 

Whats he getting at? 

Discuss


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 12, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> So Drake has a new freestyle out where he starts with "who else really tryna mess with hollywood Cole".
> 
> Whats he getting at?
> 
> Discuss



As much as I try to avoid you, this also caught my attention. I think it's Drake considering himself a Hollywood version of Cole. Dude respects Cole and even wanted to do a collab with him. Though I don't think Cole feels the same way.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 12, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> As much as I try to avoid you, this also caught my attention. I think it's Drake considering himself a Hollywood version of Cole. Dude respects Cole and even wanted to do a collab with him. Though I don't think Cole feels the same way.



Why avoid me? I thought we had productive conversation. You shouldn't simply avoid the bad side and stick only to the good. Its good to have both friends and enemies, likes and dislikes. 

Anyway I wasn't sure what to think of it. He didn't seem to follow that opening line with anything that leaned it one way or the other.

My thoughts are this:

J. Cole doesn't like Drake.....Skill wise. I am not sure about personally but from an artist standpoint he doesn't think he belongs brought up in the same sentence as him. 

Drake (I think) is in a way threatened by Cole so he is taking the road he takes with every artist and trying to join them as opposed to being beat by them. This isn't me hating on Drake I just think that is his personality. He tends to jump on all the wagons so he never misses his ride. At the same time I think he thinks his success makes him "better" than Cole. 


I dunno, its tough to say for sure but those are the impressions I get.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 12, 2010)

I recall reading in a interview that J.Cole and Drake had mutual respect for each other, I mean if they started feuding I wonder who side Jay Z would take?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 12, 2010)

Or better said, who would give a shit?


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 12, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I recall reading in a interview that J.Cole and Drake had mutual respect for each other, I mean if they started feuding I wonder who side Jay Z would take?



Neither have said flat out disrespectful things about each other but J. Cole was compared to Drake in an interview and looked at the lady like she was crazy. He clearly believes he is better than Drake. However, in interviews about Drake he always answers and says things like "he is doing him" etc...



Hangat?r said:


> Or better said, who would give a shit?



I would.


----------



## Z (Jun 12, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I recall reading in a interview that J.Cole and Drake had mutual respect for each other, I mean if they started feuding I wonder who side Jay Z would take?



I would hope he takes the side of his own artist.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 12, 2010)

Z said:


> I would hope he takes the side of his own artist.



You would think but he seems to favor Drake more, like in his song "A Star is Born" he talk about passing the torch to Drake and how is the future and all even though J.Cole is in the song he is never mentioned by Jay-Z a better example is his verse on "Light Up" off Thank Me  Later.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2010)

Hip hop feuds are boring, just give us great music I don't need some ego and bravado wanking


----------



## LayZ (Jun 12, 2010)

The only feud thats going on is Drake Haters vs Drake Fans.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2010)

I just meant in general


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 12, 2010)

LayZ said:


> The only feud thats going on is Drake Haters vs Drake Fans.



Why is it you cant dislike an artist without being a hater?

I am not calling you out specifically but you just reminded me of an interesting question I have always wondered.

How do you get out of the hater label and still dislike an artist?


----------



## Rannic (Jun 12, 2010)

LayZ said:


> The only feud thats going on is Drake Haters vs Drake Fans.



True, but the feud between Drake fans and J.Cole fans is so much worse why can't they just get along and enjoy the musical styles of both like I do.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 12, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> True, but the feud between Drake fans and J.Cole fans is so much worse why can't they just get along and enjoy the musical styles of both like I do.



Because 1 style is good and 1 isn't. At least my personal view.

Matter of fact its not even about style its about skill and song choice etc...


----------



## Rannic (Jun 12, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Because 1 style is good and 1 isn't. At least my personal view.
> 
> Matter of fact its not even about style its about skill and song choice etc...



That's why I listen to both for lyrical diversity and songs that have a meaning I listen to J.Cole, when I driving in the car with friends and want something that everyone will like I listen to Drake.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 12, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> That's why I listen to both for lyrical diversity and songs that have a meaning I listen to J.Cole, when I driving in the car with friends I listen to Drake.



Both cases I listen to Cole. Drake is good for the club, which is why I call him pop more than rap.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 12, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Why is it you cant dislike an artist without being a hater?
> 
> I am not calling you out specifically but you just reminded me of an interesting question I have always wondered.
> 
> How do you get out of the hater label and still dislike an artist?


Drake Hater just sounds better than Drake Disliker. 


Cyphon said:


> Because 1 style is good and 1 isn't. At least my personal view.
> 
> Matter of fact its not even about style its about skill and song choice etc...


Any regular lurker of this thread knows how you feel.  Its just that the same arguments go on and on.  I'm not expecting anyone on any side to change their mind, so it just becomes redundant.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 12, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Both cases I listen to Cole. Drake is good for the club, which is why I call him pop more than rap.



I always considered Drake Hip-Pop a cross between the two.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 12, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Drake Hater just sounds better than Drake Disliker.



Makes sense 



> Any regular lurker of this thread knows how you feel.  Its just that the same arguments go on and on.  I'm not expecting anyone on any side to change their mind, so it just becomes redundant.



Well he brought it up so I responded. I am trying not to keep it on topic all the time.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 12, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Hip hop feuds are boring, just give us great music I don't need some ego and bravado wanking



Tell that shit to Lil Kim, who's clearly looking desperate as hell right now...


----------



## Rannic (Jun 12, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Tell that shit to Lil Kim, who's clearly looking desperate as hell right now...



*Highfive* on that one


----------



## Fraust (Jun 12, 2010)

I"m absolutely disgusted at two people I know not liking Em's album at all, but playing Drake's on repeat... One of them is lucky he's family and I can't disown him.

And on the old chorus talk, I honestly liked them all. Any song can grow on me really.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 12, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Tell that shit to Lil Kim, who's clearly looking desperate as hell right now...



Yeah she's mad she isn't everyones favorite whore anymore.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 12, 2010)

And this is why female rappers dont get any respect. They always wanna go againts each other, instead of showing support to each other. Kim aint the only one who "dissed" Nicki. Khia, who is absolutely terrible, says that she doesn't write her own songs at all. Gloria Velez(yes...the video chick), called Nicki a "gimmick", and even came out with a diss record about. Then there's some chick from Philly goin at her. Shit, why do woman hate on woman so much? And Im not even a Nicki Minaj fan.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 12, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Yeah she's mad she isn't everyones favorite whore anymore.



Nicki Minaj has that spot now.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 12, 2010)

so what's the Drake freestyle called?


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 12, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> so what's the Drake freestyle called?



Either look for Drake Tim Westwood freestyle or Bollywood Flow.....I think.


----------



## Dil (Jun 12, 2010)

Is it just me or this Kobe Bryant in this song? 

 Galactic Empire State of Mind

Btw, this song is epic.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 12, 2010)

DJAlex92 said:


> Is it just me or this Kobe Bryant in this song?
> 
> Galactic Empire State of Mind
> 
> Btw, this song is epic.



Kobe Bryant can carry a tune, tough it would be cool if that was him.


----------



## Dil (Jun 12, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Kobe Bryant can carry a tune, tough it would be cool if that was him.



I never knew he was a singer, thought he is a Basketball player. 
For some reason he suits this song.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 12, 2010)

DJAlex92 said:


> I never knew he was a singer, thought he is a Basketball player.
> For some reason he suits this song.



He has a beautiful  voice if basketball career end he could always try music.

Just kidding Kobe Bryant probably cant sing.


----------



## Dil (Jun 12, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> He has a beautiful  voice if basketball career end he could always try music.
> 
> Just kidding Kobe Bryant probably cant sing.



Eminem has shown him a new road now lol


----------



## Deweze (Jun 12, 2010)

kim has nothing + ugly


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 12, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> You would think but he seems to favor Drake more, like in his song "A Star is Born" he talk about passing the torch to Drake and how is the future and all even though J.Cole is in the song he is never mentioned by Jay-Z a better example is his verse on "Light Up" off Thank Me  Later.



Almost correct. On the A Star is Born he talks about passing the torch to Weezy and he calls Drake the next big thing. But its true he never mentioned or hyped J.Cole at all. Then again J.Cole verse speaks for itself and he holds his own against Jay-Z

As much as I like Jay-Z's music, the dude plays this like a little bitch. Never supports his own people in the beginning, but the moment they make it big, he starts claiming credit for them (Kanye West anyone & Rihanna anyone..)

Same for Drake. The moment Drake created his buzz, Jay jumped on his bandwagon. This was also around the time Drake didnt had a deal yet and multiple labels were after him. Probably Jay-Z label too


----------



## Rannic (Jun 12, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Almost correct. On the A Star is Born he talks about passing the torch to Weezy and he calls Drake the next big thing. But its true he never mentioned or hyped J.Cole at all. Then again J.Cole verse speaks for itself and he holds his own against Jay-Z
> 
> As much as I like Jay-Z's music, the dude plays this like a little bitch. Never supports his own people in the beginning, but the moment they make it big, he starts claiming credit for them (Kanye West anyone & Rihanna anyone..)
> 
> Same for Drake. The moment Drake created his buzz, Jay jumped on his bandwagon. This was also around the time Drake didnt had a deal yet and multiple labels were after him. Probably Jay-Z label too



You would think Jay-Z would be introducing J.Cole to other rappers like Wayne did with Drake and Nicki I mean thats one of the reason Drake and Nicki Minaj are as big as they is because Wayne had them on almost all his single, Jay-Z should do the same with J.Cole.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I"m absolutely disgusted at two people I know not liking Em's album at all, but playing Drake's on repeat... One of them is lucky he's family and I can't disown him.
> 
> And on the old chorus talk, I honestly liked them all. Any song can grow on me really.



Really? Em's cd been playing a lot as of late in NY, haven't heard a single drake song though


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 12, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Really? Em's cd been playing a lot as of late in NY, haven't heard a *single drake song* though



Okay, you lying. What stations you be listening to or what street you on? 'Cause I know for a fact both Hot 97 and 105 play Drake multiple times, and mad cars be passing by my window with Drake bumping.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 13, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Okay, you lying. What stations you be listening to or what street you on? 'Cause I know for a fact both Hot 97 and 105 play Drake multiple times, and mad cars be passing by my window with Drake bumping.



This is true. In Ny, Drake gets played everywhere. At least in my part. Hot 97 and 105 stay playin his music.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2010)

No one around here has it playing. That firework song was bumping few weeks back but I haven't heard that in forever. I've actually been hearing airplanes more then drakes song which is nice seeing as B.o.B deserves it so much more. 

Em has slowly build up. NA I hear once in awhile, same with WBD, but been hearing the way you lie a few times today on 86st. No drake at all last few days. Some other shit today though was playing, sounded like garbage but I dunno who it was. Just lot of yelling, really slow rapper, and shitty lyrics like "Im that dude, yeah that number 1" or something like that. 

As for radio's they could be playing it, but when in the car I got cds so never listen to Radio. Last time listen to radio was years ago


----------



## Parallax (Jun 13, 2010)

strange even here in LA Drake is getting a lot of air time, you can hear him several times over the course of a few hours.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 13, 2010)

I live in PA and he doesn't get tons of airtime but some. I don't think Em is getting anymore though. 

I mean it would make sense Drake gets played a lot since (as I say always) he is pop friendly. Not Afraid isn't really a general audience song. Its more for hc fans and such.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 13, 2010)

New Cole song. Fuckin hot. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KoHeOGp7uE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fiasco (Jun 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3apYiGAx90[/YOUTUBE]

That boy raps good.
For anyone interested,you can get his mixtape *HERE*


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 14, 2010)

Reviews for Thank Me Later are in. Sofar he's been getting OK reviews (most 4/5 or 3/4), but thank God the critics are not sucked in his hype and giving him full marks


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 14, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Reviews for Thank Me Later are in. Sofar he's been getting OK reviews (most 4/5 or 3/4), but thank God the critics are not sucked in his hype and giving him full marks



...You think 4/5 or 3/4 are ok reviews? Wow, the people in this thread...


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2010)

Those are pretty strong reviews.  I tend not to listen to reviews most of the time though, however Rateyourmusic.com is rating the album pretty low


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 14, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Reviews for Thank Me Later are in. Sofar he's been getting OK reviews (most 4/5 or 3/4), but thank God the critics are not sucked in his hype and giving him full marks



4/5 and 3/4 means they were sucked into the hype.


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank me later as not all dat.i expected more from drake so far gone as a whole was better.


----------



## Z (Jun 14, 2010)

That isn't Kobe Bryant guys.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 14, 2010)

should be 1/4


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 14, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> ...You think 4/5 or 3/4 are ok reviews? Wow, the people in this thread...



I consider 3/5 = medicore   4/5 =OK   5/5 = Good  




Cyphon said:


> 4/5 and 3/4 means they were sucked into the hype.



Pretty much. But I was expecting that critics would be even more sucked in by his hype and therfore perhaps even higer marks. His buzz is freakin huge and those things can cloud judgement, even for critics (I honestly believe that buzz & hype were the reason that Tha Carter III was ranked so freakin high by critcs, same for Kanye's Graduation album) 

Would probably give Thank Me Later 3/5 myself.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 14, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> I consider 3/5 = medicore   4/5 =OK   5/5 = Good



Honestly your scale is weird. 5/5 is technically a perfect score even though it is a small scale. So perfection (or not) 5/5 should be great-amazing.



> Would probably give Thank Me Later 3/5 myself.



I gave it a 2.5-3 I think.


I will say this though, it depends on who is judging it and how. I am looking more or less from a strictly male rap standpoint. If you look from a girls perspective or more pop perspective it may jump to like a 3.5 or 4.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 14, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> ...You think 4/5 or 3/4 are ok reviews? Wow, the people in this thread...



Those _are_ ok reviews. He never said great reviews.


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Jun 14, 2010)

DOES anybody think Thank Me Later is better than Recovery


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 14, 2010)

Jodyjoe the great said:


> DOES anybody think Thank Me Later is better than Recovery





Anyone who does should probably be shot.....Multiple times.


----------



## Xemnas (Jun 14, 2010)

So, I tried my hardest to convert a few people to Shad. Meh, fail mission.

I don't think a lot of people get his wordplay and understand how complex his multi's are. Oh well...their loss.


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Jun 14, 2010)

Yea Recovery is better than Thank me Later I WAS just seeing if i was the only person that thought that.

Drake is a great rapper but he trys to hard to be a ladies man and cater to women to much which is almost the oppsite of Em.

As a rapper its okay to make maybe one or two songs for women but having 5 when theres like 14 tracks? ppl are going to start veiwing hi the way they veiw LL cool j nothing wrong with that but my homeboy said it was a album  
 for girls.SEE WHERE IM GOING WITH THIS!


----------



## Deweze (Jun 14, 2010)

Who is this "Shad" character?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 14, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Those _are_ ok reviews. He never said great reviews.



I meant more along the lines of how he does his rating scale. Usually 4 out of 5 or 3 out 4 means more than ok.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 14, 2010)

Jodyjoe the great said:


> DOES anybody think Thank Me Later is better than Recovery



lol hell no.

But I want to hear a mix of Fireworks and Unthinkable (off Alicia keys album...was my fav track even before it hit airwaves)....i'm a rnb/soul dude.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2010)

Drake's album I'd give like 1.5/5. I'd give his mixtape a 2.5/5. He could do so much better overall. Maybe if I liked RnB or something I'd like him more.


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Jun 14, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Who is this "Shad" character?



he means shad as in slim shady.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 14, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Drake's album I'd give like 1.5/5. I'd give his mixtape a 2.5/5. He could do so much better overall. Maybe if I liked RnB or something I'd like him more.



damn lol, i dont think u like him at all. Drake made a mistakle bringing his album out along with Em. xD


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2010)

I like drake when he's serious. I like over, successful, forever, but the rest of the shit he puts out is weak, boring, and so on.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 15, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I like drake when he's serious. I like over, successful, forever, but the rest of the shit he puts out is weak, boring, and so on.



from ur list I say u havn't heard shit from _Room for Improvement_ or _Comeback Season_. Drake at his best imo.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 15, 2010)

That's true I haven't and probably should. Will look into it.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 15, 2010)

Shad aka the man with the best album of the year



Get on it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2010)

It's been pimped, I believe.

Album is straight fiya, wish it got talked about more rather than all this J. Cole/Drake/Eminem/Lupe dickriding.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 15, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Shad aka the man with the best album of the year
> 
> 
> 
> Get on it.



will check it out after a statement like that.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 15, 2010)

the new fashawn ish is fire.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2010)

no you're not, because it was a good album.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 15, 2010)

If you haven't listened to Shad's new album yet, you're missing out.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 15, 2010)

can someone plz pm me that new Shad.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 15, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> the new fashawn ish is fire.



I didn't like how people were hating on Fashawn for going over Illmatic. Comparing it to some religious text and shit. Fash did pretty good on it.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Shad aka the man with the best album of the year
> 
> 
> 
> Get on it.



Can I get a link with a statement like that I wanna hear it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 15, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> can someone plz pm me that new Shad.





Kakashi Sensei said:


> Can I get a link with a statement like that I wanna hear it.



I've sent it to both of you.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks now I have to download winrar


----------



## Yosha (Jun 15, 2010)

Parallax said:


> no you're not, because it was a good album.


Exactly, but im a big wu fan and not too hot on alot of em's stuff. I like that gritty mafioso shit not really into most of em's content.


Undercovermc said:


> If you haven't listened to Shad's new album yet, you're missing out.


send it my way


G.O.A.T. said:


> I didn't like how people were hating on Fashawn for going over Illmatic. Comparing it to some religious text and shit. Fash did pretty good on it.


Thats fucking lame, so many wack ass mcs have gone over Illmatic....Fashawn did his thing.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy0elrpgD_E[/YOUTUBE]
someone send me wu-massacre, please.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 15, 2010)

Hook it up UMC porfavor


----------



## furious styles (Jun 15, 2010)

btw guys i make beats. here's a couple

[YOUTUBE]cnvmZt7llNE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]O3nSovncJ3k[/YOUTUBE]

second is a ghost in the shell flip


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Jun 15, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> Thats fucking lame, so many wack ass mcs have gone over Illmatic....Fashawn did his thing.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy0elrpgD_E[/YOUTUBE]
> someone send me wu-massacre, please.



Any chance you have this album?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 15, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Thanks now I have to download winrar




lol, had to do that the other day made my life much easier. was relying too much on zip files.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 16, 2010)

ParkingLot_PIMP said:


> Any chance you have this album?


pimped it awhile back...lemme see if I have the link still.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHZ2tHfuikw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2010)

Fiasco said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3apYiGAx90[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> That boy raps good.
> For anyone interested,you can get his mixtape *HERE*


Big L had a son?
Funny, I know a kid in Brooklyn who sounds just like that and raps...


----------



## E (Jun 16, 2010)

anybody have a link to that new Dr. Dre that doesnt have him souding like he caught the swine flu and a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) saying "new music derp derp derp" every 10 seconds?

edit: here's one i found, still has the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) tho


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 16, 2010)

Watchin Cole live right now.

Dummy forgot his words.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you               serious


----------



## Yosha (Jun 16, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Big L had a son?
> Funny, I know a kid in Brooklyn who sounds just like that and raps...


madwiz is from brooklyn.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aefrXa-GHMk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 16, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Are you               serious



Yeah and it was to Lights Please of all the damn songs. Probably one he performs most.

That has always been my biggest fear for going on stage. I think I would just have the actual song playin behind me just in case.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2010)

That's not the kid I know but that's definitely L's son lol


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 16, 2010)

That new Under Pressure with Dre and Jay is HOT GARBAGE! Im not even looking forward to Detox anymore.

That is all...


----------



## Newton (Jun 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJa5_2wqN_I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Here's to a chill night


----------



## Eki (Jun 17, 2010)

I need some new shit, been listening to techno for to long


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 17, 2010)

besides _Resurrection_, _Like Water For Chocolate_ and _Be_, which is another of Common's strong albums?


----------



## Eki (Jun 17, 2010)

Like water for choclate was the shit.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 17, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> Like water for choclate was the shit.



yes it is!


----------



## Eki (Jun 17, 2010)

But there was one album of his that I didn't like all too much. I think its electro circusm


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 17, 2010)

Wat the fuk? This is the new Dre track. Shit is dissapointing as hell. 

Still waiting for a mastered version without tags, but damn I think Detox is gonna dissapoint...

Edit: just found out the song wasnt even finished and unmixed, unmastered. I'll reserve my judgement for later then


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 17, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> besides _Resurrection_, _Like Water For Chocolate_ and _Be_, which is another of Common's strong albums?



They're his best. The next best is probably One Day It'll All Make Sense. Can I Borrow A Dollar is pretty good too.


Rated R Superstar said:


> That new Under Pressure with Dre and Jay is HOT GARBAGE! Im not even looking forward to Detox anymore.
> 
> That is all...



Doesn't even sound like it was produced by Dre. I don't really like it. But I think it will grow on me.

BTW, does anyone know if How I Got Over has leaked? I need that album.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 17, 2010)

Responding to a few pages back about Shad links, im not giving them out. Google blog search for it, probably wont take that long to find


Anyone seen this yet?


----------



## Eki (Jun 17, 2010)

Haha that's just awesome


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 17, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Responding to a few pages back about Shad links, im not giving them out. Google blog search for it, probably wont take that long to find
> 
> 
> Anyone seen this yet?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 17, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> They're his best. The next best is probably One Day It'll All Make Sense. Can I Borrow A Dollar is pretty good too.



I'm working on getting his whole discography so i'll get those two next.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 17, 2010)

when i saw that video the first time, i was like wtf is this for real. apparently it's really vince.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 17, 2010)

Yo, UMC can you hook me up with that new Shad?


----------



## Dil (Jun 17, 2010)

This live performance is just, awesome. 

Trailer


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 17, 2010)

I saw Rihanna and clicked X.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhcSEwWHYI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 17, 2010)

Just heard that Kid Cudi - Revo of Evo song. I really like the beat but didn't like what he did with it at all. Someone needs to get on that beat and handle it right.


----------



## Dil (Jun 17, 2010)

3 days until Recovery 

UK stores are gonna go wild.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 17, 2010)

Someone just drove by my block blasting 'No Love'.


----------



## Dil (Jun 17, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Someone just drove by my block blasting 'No Love'.



Did you chase them with your own car?


----------



## Newton (Jun 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5XAVQo3Ap4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I liked the original more

What's up tonight


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 17, 2010)

New Cole. Gotta get use to it, but on first listen, he treats the beat well. 



*EDIT:* Not only the beat, but some of the lyrics reminds me of Lupe. I wouldn't be surprised if Cole like Lupe's music.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 17, 2010)

DJAlex92 said:


> Did you chase them with your own car?



If I had a car I would've been in it bumping the same song and wouldn't have heard him.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 18, 2010)

When is Lasers coming out ?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 18, 2010)

There's no release date. I hope it gets released in 2010.


----------



## Scud (Jun 18, 2010)

I actually heard "Higher" on HNHH the other day and loved it. J. Cole has such a smooth flow.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2010)

Critics shitting on recovery. 

"Man critics never got nothing nice today"


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 18, 2010)

Pitchfork Media rated _Recovery_ 2.8/10 and Slant Magazine rated it 1.5/5

Neither of them have rated Em's albums highly since _The Eminem Show_, but that's lower than the rating they gave for _Relapse_.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 18, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Critics shitting on recovery.
> 
> "Man critics never got nothing nice today"



I saw those reviews and seriously WTF, those critics deserved to be shot in the face. Please, let someone explain to them that Em doesnt do love songs on the album, but instead they are metaphors for hip-hop and his addiction to drugs....

At first I rated this album 8/10 and just behind his first 3 albums, but after 2 weeks of actually listening, this album outclasses Slim Shady LP and matches TES imo.


----------



## ez (Jun 18, 2010)

anyone here listen to I F*cking Hate Rappers by PackFM yet? thoughts, if so?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Pitchfork Media rated _Recovery_ 2.8/10 and Slant Magazine rated it 1.5/5
> 
> Neither of them have rated Em's albums highly since _The Eminem Show_, but that's lower than the rating they gave for _Relapse_.



Encore got a higher rating...that's all


----------



## Fraust (Jun 18, 2010)

J. Cole doing it. Fire.

Em haters gon' hate. Lose credibility for every bad comment on this album.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 18, 2010)

Out of all this albums I think _Recovery_ was the one he mostly wrote for himself.  This wasn't for the critics to begin with. 

I think its solid overall and very insightful to him as a person, but it doesn't get me hype or anything.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 18, 2010)

Tatumaru said:


> I actually heard "Higher" on HNHH the other day and loved it. J. Cole has such a smooth flow.



I posted it like a week ago.

2/2 from Cole and if his album is that consistent it is gonna be crazy. Possible album of the year candidate if its anything like Warm Up. 

As for the Em shit, critics can be retarded.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 18, 2010)

Do any of y'all favor Curren$y?  That man's put in some work he doesn't need to be slept on in this particular thread.


----------



## Xemnas (Jun 18, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Pitchfork Media rated _Recovery_ 2.8/10 and Slant Magazine rated it 1.5/5
> 
> Neither of them have rated Em's albums highly since _The Eminem Show_, but that's lower than the rating they gave for _Relapse_.





This is the same site that gave Little Brother's classic _Minstrel Show_ like a 5 or 6 out of 10.

Fuck them.


----------



## Tash (Jun 18, 2010)

I liked that "Under the Scope" song Curren$y released. A lot.

But overall I get these mediocre-artist-with-good-singles vibes from him.


----------



## Xemnas (Jun 18, 2010)

Tash said:


> I liked that "Under the Scope" song Curren$y released. A lot.
> 
> But overall I get these mediocre-artist-with-good-singles vibes from him.



Nah, he has a very solid catalogue. I have a feeling that his new album Pilot Talk will be a solid 4/5.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9EuIRsXoL8&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSIalyNSFmU[/YOUTUBE]

Being backed by Ski Beatz makes all the more better.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 18, 2010)

ezxx said:


> anyone here listen to I F*cking Hate Rappers by PackFM yet? thoughts, if so?



I think it's a very good album and I wholeheartedly agree with the concept of it. When I first read the title, I thought the songs were going to be acrimonious, but they're actually pretty funny in parts. Also, the skits are enjoyable, which is rare nowadays. What do you think of it?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 18, 2010)

I fuckin' love Rags to Riches, keep that shit on repeat. 

whats ur fav from him?


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 18, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> I fuckin' love Rags to Riches, keep that shit on repeat.
> 
> whats ur fav from him?



Lights Please, I Get Up and Little Ghetto N**** are all in the running. There are so many though. 

I also like DPII, Can I Live, Hold It Down and Show Me Something. 

All of these get all kinds of plays.

Also: I think he explains in this link but this is a song he made and tried to get to Jay Z when Jay was making the American Gangster album. This song J. Cole did would have been better than a lot of the stuff on the album. Tell me what you think. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGheSjttCQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 18, 2010)

JB I responded to you on the last page. Dunno if you saw it or not.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 18, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> Damn first of all, he killed that beat, great choice of sample. Def killed that verse if that shit was a whole song, def one of his best, need that shit in mp3 asap. so its not out as a track right?



Nah not that I have seen. I am hoping he does the whole thing and puts it on Cole World. What would make it even better would be if he featured Jay on it. 

It would be a cool ass full circle story.

On a side note Ghana is one of my teams I root for at the cup.


----------



## ez (Jun 18, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I think it's a very good album and I wholeheartedly agree with the concept of it. When I first read the title, I thought the songs were going to be acrimonious, but they're actually pretty funny in parts. Also, the skits are enjoyable, which is rare nowadays. What do you think of it?



i think it's one of the wittiest and most intelligent hip hop albums i've heard all year. i was also a bit concerned that Pack would go a bit overboard, but he did compose this album together rather beautifully. i will be buying it soon enough. i mostly enjoy the intro + the following song, because it pretty much sets the mood for the entire album and describes what's going on right now almost perfectly. make no mistake, though, pack's lyricism is quite amazing throughout. _Nasty_ is a prime example of how he can rip it up easily; it reminded me of  Sadistik's Absolution and R.A.'s Chain's. 

he put a lot of effort into this album, but i do believe he overdid the skits thing - or maybe even that was a commentary on what's going on in the mainstream these days; i don't listen to much mainstream shit, so i dunno.

in short: i would say the album is a potential Great, depending on how one views the skits.


----------



## Z (Jun 18, 2010)

The Last Stretch is amazing damn Cole should be listened to by more people.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 18, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Well Cole on the whole thing would be nice but since he made it for Jay it would be funny to have Jay working on it for him instead of him working on it for Jay.
> 
> No release date though Cole was aimin mid to late summer.
> 
> ...



I just downloaded iT don't think it's a best of since i dont recognize any of these tracks. 


Hell Yea we're gonna win the group!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 18, 2010)

Best of D-12.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pf_5I72tCGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh sheeeeet The Roots.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 19, 2010)

AizenPwns said:


> I personally believe that Fashawn is the greatest out of the '10 Freshmen roster, lyrically. He didn't go _as_ lyrical as he usually does on his debut album _Boy Meets World_, as the songs are more conceptual, but it was definitely a contender for Album of the Year in 2009.
> 
> I'd suggest downloading that _Ode to Illmatic_ tape that I posted like 3 pages back and get his debut _Boy Meets World_. I'm sure you'll be a fan.



good lookin.


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 19, 2010)

This is the SHIT!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrfa6o2fE_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Jun 19, 2010)

That Roots shit is tight.  I swear they NEVER slip.  It was nice to hear Blu and Phonte with them.


----------



## Newton (Jun 20, 2010)

Is the official title of Cudi's new single "Revofev"?


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow Distant Relatives is FUCKING AMAZING.

I'm not so big on Reggae even though both my parents are from jamaica but when I listened to Tribes At War I was hooked.

I listened last night and I'm listening as I type.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yea, Damian Marley is something else, i never knew he was that good.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 20, 2010)

Most of the Marley brothers are talented. You should listen to Stephen Marley's debut album, _Mind Control_, if you haven't already. I love that album. It didn't win a Grammy for 'Best Reggae Album' for nothing.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 20, 2010)

wow, send it my way plz.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 20, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> wow, send it my way plz.



I think you'll really like it. Even non-reggae heads will appreciate it and it features a great cameo from Mos Def. 

If anyone else wants it, let me know.


----------



## narutorulez (Jun 20, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Wow Distant Relatives is FUCKING AMAZING.
> 
> I'm not so big on Reggae even though both my parents are from jamaica but when I listened to Tribes At War I was hooked.
> 
> I listened last night and I'm listening as I type.



Thats funny, I listen to some reggae bands like Steel Pulse so I mean its alright but I have a hard time getting into this album just because of the reggae part :amazed
like The Strong Will Continue song really much though! it's amazing!!



TheDarkLord said:


> This is the SHIT!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrfa6o2fE_0[/YOUTUBE]



Oh please not puffy. smh


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 20, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Most of the Marley brothers are talented. You should listen to Stephen Marley's debut album, _Mind Control_, if you haven't already. I love that album. *It didn't win a Grammy for 'Best Reggae Album' for nothing.*



            .


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 20, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> .



When they give an award to something that I like, they're worth something.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 20, 2010)

Fair enough. xD


----------



## Z (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 21, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I think you'll really like it. Even non-reggae heads will appreciate it and it features a great cameo from Mos Def.
> 
> If anyone else wants it, let me know.



Hey I'd love to have a listen.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tklYWVV-xY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

  Lil B is the weirdest fucker in the game but this song got me dying.

  at 3:15


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2010)

Session 1 - 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5pUHIyxo-I[/YOUTUBE]

Ridaz - 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWHgH-V2Kks[/YOUTUBE]

Ok for bonus songs, like both beats but not loving either one. Session 1 is the better one though IMO.


----------



## Scud (Jun 21, 2010)

Swarm 3 dropped today. Loved the album, but I was kinda let down by "Dirts The Boogie". I expected Jones to have a little more feeling in his rhymes, considering it was dedicated to his dad. Maybe I was expecting to hear ODB in the 90's again...


----------



## Kameil (Jun 21, 2010)

Of Hip Hop and the likes yes I *understand*. 

Such as this [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw1DvH6W6NE&playnext_from=TL&videos=G-Da-a0BKt0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 21, 2010)

Baby you Summertime fine,
I'll let you get on top I'll be the underline,
I'm trynna get beside you like the number nine, Dime, you fine as hell.

J. Cole


----------



## Bleach (Jun 21, 2010)

What do you guys think is the best song on Drakes album Thank Me Later?

Find your love is the popular one but thats just hip-hop and he's not exactly rapping...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4WgnYQSgAo[/YOUTUBE]Man this guy's a beast and he's only just started


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 21, 2010)

the two bonus tracks are aiight.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Cyphon (Jun 22, 2010)

Bleach said:


> What do you guys think is the best song on Drakes album Thank Me Later?



Best is probably Light Up.

My favorite is probably Show Me A Good Time



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4WgnYQSgAo[/YOUTUBE]Man this guy's a beast and he's only just started



I was gonna post this. Cole is finally comin. 

I think it was JB who asked if Cole had a release date and he said on 106 he is shooting for Oct.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 22, 2010)

^ Cole World for October sounds awesome.... But Kanye was also aiming for September / October release, and me thinks roc nation label is gonna choose Kanye over Cole. No way they gonna drop same month 

Em's 2 bonus tracks were so-so. Only liked Session with Slaughterhouse.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 22, 2010)

^There should be more Em + Slaughterhouse joints coming out since they're under Shady now.

Does anyone know when that Joell Ortiz "Free Agent" abulm coming out?

*New Roots Vid*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=219TDrV6Xkw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2010)

WTF?  Good Ass Job got pushed back?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 23, 2010)

I hear it comes out in September. Was there another date it was supposed to come out?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2010)

I thought it was supposed to come out this month


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 23, 2010)

Love the J. Cole video, that song is catchy as hell, not that great of a rapper though. 



LayZ said:


> ^There should be more Em + Slaughterhouse joints coming out since they're under Shady now.
> 
> *New Roots Vid*
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=219TDrV6Xkw[/YOUTUBE]



I love how versatile the Roots can sound with each album not sounding like any other.  But I'm not loving this album, and this is coming from someone who has liked every Roots album.


Oh, and I do love the Stephen Marley album.  I like the acoustic version better, but I just prefer softer sound that is acoustics.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 23, 2010)

Favorite Track off this mixtape
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQwaOXNeMGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tash (Jun 23, 2010)

Yea, the new Roots album was good but it's definitely lacking.

Some of these tracks are straight up snoozefests.

Probably the weakest one since The Tipping Point.

I blame Fallon.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 23, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> You see, what I don't understand is why you couldn't just ask whether or not if Cole is worth listening to? Why would you bring Drake up all of a sudden, try to find similarities, and then trash him? I don't get people sometimes.
> 
> Anyways, Drake's opening weekend came close to 450k. Looking at the economy and other factors involved, plus as a musician in his genre and how their sales have been, this was a success if you think about it.


Don't get trolled son.


----------



## Z (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Eki (Jun 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]hCuEspI5jas[/YOUTUBE]


Yup, bay bridge. Caliiiiiiiii


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 23, 2010)

Remember this guys? I've been listening to his first 3 albums constantly these past few days. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc65hFCls8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Jun 23, 2010)

The good ol' days of kanye


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2010)

Those first two albums of his are still amazing.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 23, 2010)

Z you like Dilated Peoples?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 23, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Remember this guys? I've been listening to his first 3 albums constantly these past few days.



Getting Warmed Up for Good Ass Job I presume?

Also what do you mean first 3 albums? What was worth listening on Graduation, cuz I remembered that I only liked 2 maybe 3 tracks?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 23, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Getting Warmed Up for Good Ass Job I presume?
> 
> Also what do you mean first 3 albums? What was worth listening on Graduation, cuz I remembered that I only liked 2 maybe 3 tracks?


Yeah exactly the reason. I'm getting warmed up even though we're some months away but still. Graduation had some good tracks but not as much as the first 2 albums. 

- Champion
- I Wonder
- Flashing Lights
- Everything I Am
- Big Brother
- The Glory


----------



## Z (Jun 23, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Z you like Dilated Peoples?



I like Evidence. And yeah the group is pretty decent.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4WgnYQSgAo[/YOUTUBE]Man this guy's a beast and he's only just started



Sick video, sick song, hope the best for this guy.


----------



## Eki (Jun 24, 2010)

Says video noot aviable for me


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 24, 2010)

Who Dat vid was sicckkk, dis kids gonnablow up.

Cole's quickly becoming a fav of mine.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 24, 2010)

Black Thought, Dice Raw, STS, Truck North, and P.O.R.N. freestyle 

Black thought gets it in ya dig?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEZUJ86C8Jw&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3wmh9khfM0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Jun 24, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Black thought gets it in ya dig?


Black Thought has consistently spit hot bars far so long it barely phases people anymore. It'd be kind of funny if he wasn't so underrated.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 24, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> You see, what I don't understand is why you couldn't just ask whether or not if Cole is worth listening to? Why would you bring Drake up all of a sudden, try to find similarities, and then trash him? I don't get people sometimes.
> 
> Anyways, Drake's opening weekend came close to 450k. Looking at the economy and other factors involved, plus as a musician in his genre and how their sales have been, this was a success if you think about it.



Compared to 50 cent's debut 1st week with grodt (872,000) its actually pretty poor, an everyone was comparing his hype with Fif's, not to mention 50 sold another 800,000 copies in his 2nd week, im looking forward to Drake's 2nd week sales, i predict a huge fall off, Thank me Later isnt a classic, it didnt reach sales expectations with the amount of hype this guy had, he is a good rapper though, "Light it up" an that joint with Young Jeezy were the highlights of his album, he just not the next big thing as people were trying to make him out to be

As for J. Cole yea he can spit, definitely looking forward to see what kind of album he puts together


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm reading this interview where Eminem said the track talking to myself was initially going to be a diss song against Ye' and Wheezy.  He said hew as jealous of them, and he's glad he didn't do it cause he believes he would of got ripped.  What are your thoughts?  

Source


----------



## Deweze (Jun 24, 2010)

Then he makes a song with wayne lol


----------



## Ultra (Jun 24, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I'm reading this interview where Eminem said the track talking to myself was initially going to be a diss song against Ye' and Wheezy.  He said hew as jealous of them, and he's glad he didn't do it cause he believes he would of got ripped.  What are your thoughts?
> 
> Source



From what I read in the interview, it seems like Eminem decided he shouldn't do it because he would become what he despised and it would be a bad career move. If Em did decide to diss them, it wouldn't matter how well he did so because he would recieve a lot of critisizm from not only fans of the opposition but from other rappers as well for being a hater. And the only ones who would support him would be his fans.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 24, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> From what I read in the interview, it seems like Eminem decided he shouldn't do it because he would become what he despised and it would be a bad career move. If Em did decide to diss them, it wouldn't matter how well he did so because he would recieve a lot of critisizm from not only fans of the opposition but from other rappers as well for being a hater. And the only ones who would support him would be his fans.



He actually also said he'd get ripped.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 24, 2010)

Lil' Wayne and Kanye West are not battle rappers. They seldom respond to anyone who disses them. What Eminem meant by career suicide is that their fan base (which are individually larger than his right now) and hip-hop critics would have attacked him for dissing them out of the blue and they probably would have called it a publicity stunt.

EDIT: If he actually said that he'd get ripped, he was either being polite or referring to their fans.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2010)

Good thing he didn't back then, cause eminem sucked back then. However if he diessed wayne now I wouldn't care, guy sucks. And Eminem is back in the game and would destroy him, it be another nail in the coffin.

But whatever I rather Em just spit on these tracks with them and outshine em every time.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 24, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Lil' Wayne and Kanye West are not battle rappers. They seldom respond to anyone who disses them. What Eminem meant by career suicide is that their fanbase (which is larger than his right now) and hip-hop critics would have put him on blast for dissing them out of the blue and they probably would have said that he done it for publicity.
> 
> EDIT: If he actually said that he'd get ripped, he was either being polite or referring to their fans.



I am not saying he "would" get ripped.  But that's what he said in the interview.



> Thank god that I didn't do it,* I would of had my a** handed to me. *And I knew it, but Proof isn't here to see me through it...."


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 24, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I am not saying he "would" get ripped.  But that's what he said in the interview.



I saw that after I posted, so I edited my post to address that.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 24, 2010)

Loving Stephen Marley's _Mind Control_! even better than Distant Relatives. I'm turning into quite the Raggae fan.
Fav tracks are _Hey Baby, You're Gonna Leave, Lonely Avenue _(my fav), _Fed Up, Inni Di Red_. 

Also feeling Fashawn's _Boy Meets World_. Great conceptual album.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 24, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Remember this guys? I've been listening to his first 3 albums constantly these past few days.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc65hFCls8E[/YOUTUBE]



I love this joint so much. Every now and then something reminds me of it and I listen to it and it makes my day lol.

The Roots albums is growing on me more each time I listen to it. That Doin' It Again joint is fire! (So is The Fire lol)


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh man. Just saw a interview with Sigel and he is about to get at Drake (said he would smack him). He will tear Drake apart. Best news I heard all year.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 24, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> Compared to 50 cent's debut 1st week with grodt (872,000) its actually pretty poor, an everyone was comparing his hype with Fif's, not to mention 50 sold another 800,000 copies in his 2nd week, im looking forward to Drake's 2nd week sales, i predict a huge fall off, Thank me Later isnt a classic, it didnt reach sales expectations with the amount of hype this guy had, he is a good rapper though, "Light it up" an that joint with Young Jeezy were the highlights of his album, he just not the next big thing as people were trying to make him out to be
> 
> As for J. Cole yea he can spit, definitely looking forward to see what kind of album he puts together


 
Yea, 2003--------->2010, or did you not get the part I pointed out about the economy and other factors involved?



			
				Cyphon said:
			
		

> Oh man. Just saw a interview with Sigel and he is about to get at Drake (said he would smack him). He will tear Drake apart. Best news I heard all year.


 
Saw the vid too, and if you ask me, that came out of nowhere. Exactly what relation does Drake have with Beanie? He makes songs with Jay and they are cool with each other, but Drake hasn't gotten involved with their beef. But for Beanie to feel threatened like that and put his name out there like that? Seems like he's either bitter or trying to get attention. Either way, Drake isn't going to respond, at least I hope so in terms of him not being a hypocrite.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 24, 2010)

Doesnt matter.  the economy has affected sales.  But drake back than wouldn't move the amount of albums Fif did.  Thats my opinion none da less


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2010)

Who gives a shit about sales? Like seriously, if you've been in the MD for this long you'd know that sales equate shit when it comes to any artistic medium.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 24, 2010)

Well that was the point of their post.  I guess you neglected to go back a few pages and read.  They were saying drakes album was trash and didn't deserve to do as well as it did in this economic climate.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 24, 2010)

Beanie Sigel murdering Drake


----------



## Parallax (Jun 24, 2010)

lol rap feuds


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 24, 2010)

F all dis beef talk. real talk this is real hiphop.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z4IBq2PvAM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Jun 24, 2010)

Beans is more of a mc then drake will ever be.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 24, 2010)

beans would MURDER Drake.  IT wudn't even be funny.  Drake would sound retarded if he ever tried to rap hard.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2010)

Please stop calling him "Beans" lol


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 24, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Please stop calling him "Beans" lol



I couldn't remember how to spell Beinie/Bienie/Beenie lol.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2010)

Close, it's Beanie


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 24, 2010)

Well I aint from the hood I just cant spell.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 24, 2010)

Well you can call him beans.  A few songs her refers to himself as beans and so did dame dash.  He had a mixtape out entitled _"In beans we trust"_


----------



## Deweze (Jun 24, 2010)

Some mexican beans


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 24, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Please stop calling him "Beans" lol



Does it remind you of Cindy's line from The Boondocks?


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 24, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Well you can call him beans.  A few songs her refers to himself as beans and so did dame dash.  He had a mixtape out entitled _"In beans we trust"_



Well I knew people called him that for short but I did overuse it I think. 

I think Jadakiss said something about eating beans in his diss also.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 24, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> You must have missed what he said. He said "I see you gettin on their records and poppin them lil slurs. If y'all keep lettin him get on your records Ima start comin at y'all".
> 
> Now let me stop here and explain before you go on some rant. I don't necessarily agree with Beans goin after anyone Jay works with, but he does have some kind of a point. Drake put a song on his album where Jay was referencing Beans and Beans took offense.


 
Everything you said after that was irrelevant. You just pretty much admitted that Drake has nothing to do with this shit and Beanie is being desperate and bitter. This was Drake's song and it was a general theme. It's not like Drake said "yea, go after that dude". Fuck out of here with that shit. I can understand you personally not feeling Drake, but to actually agree with Beanie because Drake is involved is idiotic.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 24, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Everything you said after that was irrelevant.



You probably just didn't get it. 



> You just pretty much admitted that Drake has nothing to do with this shit and Beanie is being desperate and bitter.



You probably didn't read the part I said to JB about Drake basically choosing sides so he is kind of involved.



> This was Drake's song and it was a general theme. It's not like Drake said "yea, go after that dude".



Ultimately it is Drakes choice on which songs make the cut though. So he did allow it to be publicly displayed. Still, I don't fully agree with Beans. I just understand his position so I aint mad at him.



> I can understand you personally not feeling Drake, but to actually agree with Beanie because Drake is involved is idiotic.



You miss the part where I said I don't fully agree? Well not my exact words:

"I don't necessarily agree with Beans goin after anyone Jay works with". 


Just throwing it out there to give you a second chance to make sense of it.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 24, 2010)

And you don't seem to get that Beanie is beng irrational. You're supporting that he's in the right to target Drake because Jay may or may not have lyrics subliminally directed at him in his song. So even with what Cole said, if Jay got on a record and did the same thing (and it was the only record Jay recorded with Cole), it'd be okay with you if Beans attacked him too becase Cole could've decided not to release it?


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 24, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> So even with what Cole said, if Jay got on a record and did the same thing (and it was the only record Jay recorded with Cole), it'd be okay with you if Beans attacked him too becase Cole could've decided not to release it?



I will start by saying Cole wouldn't even be dumb enough to end up in that position. Anyway, my answer is the same. I don't fully agree but I see where he would be coming from. Cole is in a spot where Beans (sorry Mider) should be and is thus supporting Jay who is Beanies enemy. In fact Cole would make more sense than Drake since Cole is actually signed with Jay. 

I mean from the outside it is just rap and it is like so what. But for them it goes beyond that to friendship and all that. So for Beanie to actually go to war on anyone even close to the battleground isn't all that terrible IMO. Again, not actually agreeing just saying that I can understand and feel why he would.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 24, 2010)

Here's the deal. So what if Drake decided to put Jay on "Light Up"? Cyphon, you said Drake was supporting the enemy for letting Jay get on his song. Drake can put whoever he wants to put on his song. Beanie aint nobody. Drake aint gotta answer to him. 

This is similar to when 50 dissed R Kelly, Jada, Fat Joe, and just recently Diddy, for making songs with Ross and Ja Rule. You said you wanna see a good ol canibus/ll cool j type rap beef. However, based on that video, Beanie aint tryna do that. He acting ignorant as hell, threatening to cause bodily harm to someone...just because they did a song with someone he doesn't like. That aint rap beef, thats just plain ignorance!

It's not Jay's fault that Beanie, a grown man, kept doing shit in the hood, and kept getting locked up, despite the fact that he was sucessful, with his own record label, and his own clothing line. It kills me when rappers keep getting into trouble with law, even though they have all the fame and money in the world. It's just stupid. Beanie aint got no one to blame but himself.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2010)

Not really getting in on the Beans vs Drake conversation I just wanted to address this





Cyphon said:


> 2. Jay put in Diamonds remix "as long as Im alive he's a millionaire even if I die he in my will somewhere". Referring to Beans of course.





> Bleek could be one hit away his whole career
> As long as I'm alive he's a millionaire
> And even if I die he's in my will somewhere
> So he could just kick back and chill somewhere


He was talking about Bleek. No reason I just wanted to mention that. 

Continue


----------



## Eki (Jun 24, 2010)

Tak'n it back

[YOUTUBE]qzuJY0F01mM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 24, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Not really getting in on the Beans vs Drake conversation I just wanted to address this
> He was talking about Bleek. No reason I just wanted to mention that.
> 
> Continue



I wanna comment on that first quote. It clearly was not about Beans. Bleek and Jay are real close. So close, that Bleek is actually apart of Jay's will. No lie. So if Jay dies, Bleek is gonna get a nice piece of change.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Well you can call him beans.  A few songs her refers to himself as beans and so did dame dash.  He had a mixtape out entitled _"In beans we trust"_



And we used to all make fun of that
Can't take the dude seriously when he goes by Beans, and that Boondocks episode didn't help


----------



## Yosha (Jun 24, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Please stop calling him "Beans" lol


His nickname is beans go ahead and watch the state properties and refer to audible's post.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSD59fqYdPA[/YOUTUBE]
dunno i think its fine


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 25, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Here's the deal. So what if Drake decided to put Jay on "Light Up"? Cyphon, you said Drake was supporting the enemy for letting Jay get on his song. Drake can put whoever he wants to put on his song. Beanie aint nobody. Drake aint gotta answer to him.



I never really said Drake had to answer to him or anything like that. Merely that if he is aware of the problems (which I am sure he is) he should know what may come from doing such a collabo. I am not saying that should stop him from putting Jay on, merely that Beanie will rip him apart so it would probably be best to stay away as best as possible.



> This is similar to when 50 dissed R Kelly, Jada, Fat Joe, and just recently Diddy, for making songs with Ross and Ja Rule.



Except nobody really screwed 50 and him and Ja were doing a mutual thing. I mean it is similar but at the same time this is more than just rap between Beanie and Jay. 



> You said you wanna see a good ol canibus/ll cool j type rap beef. However, based on that video, Beanie aint tryna do that. He acting ignorant as hell, threatening to cause bodily harm to someone...just because they did a song with someone he doesn't like. That aint rap beef, thats just plain ignorance!



He's street and really would smack Drake I don't doubt, but he is more referring to coming after them on record which I believe he even mentions something along those lines.



> It's not Jay's fault that Beanie, a grown man, kept doing shit in the hood, and kept getting locked up, despite the fact that he was sucessful, with his own record label, and his own clothing line. It kills me when rappers keep getting into trouble with law, even though they have all the fame and money in the world. It's just stupid. Beanie aint got no one to blame but himself.



As I said I don't condone what Beanie was doing, but Jay had to do nothing to save him. Now I dunno the whole history and if Beanie kept messing up and Jay had kept helping him than I am on Jays side. But if Beanie had did something like once or maybe twice Jay should have held him down.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Not really getting in on the Beans vs Drake conversation I just wanted to address this
> He was talking about Bleek. No reason I just wanted to mention that.
> 
> Continue



Ah my bad. I haven't heard the song in so long and that it was about Beanie. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 25, 2010)

In other none Dize vs. Cyphon talk, I finally finished B.o.B.'s CD and his Who The Fuck Is B.o.B. mixtape, and Below The Heavens by Blue and Exile.

Blu and Exile was beast

B.o.B. was about what I expected, he;s a unique dude and some of what he does dont click with me, but overall it's solid. I'd recommend


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 25, 2010)

u late on that Blu & Exile jo! but das wassup cuz u put me on J. Cole and I was late on him.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 25, 2010)

Speakin of Blu, anybody heard The Roots' new album?

You'd think workin for Kimmel would make them complacent or whatever, but it's fucking amazing. 

So many good songs. Blu's on a couple of em.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 25, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Speakin of Blu, anybody heard The Roots' new album?
> 
> You'd think workin for Kimmel would make them complacent or whatever, but it's fucking amazing.
> 
> So many good songs. Blu's on a couple of em.


They're actually the house band for Jimmy Fallon, but yeah I love the album too.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 25, 2010)

LayZ said:


> They're actually the house band for Jimmy Fallon, but yeah I love the album too.



haha, slip of the tongue, my bad.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 25, 2010)

I hate that Fallon's been given such an S-Rank house band. Non-funny ass cunt


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 25, 2010)

I dunno, its lead to some pretty awesome stuff.

Ice Cube+the Roots doin Straight outta compton and Beastie Boys+the roots doin so watcha want were both pretty cool.

But yea...Conan is the only late night dude worthy of a band like the roots


----------



## Purchase (Jun 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGb6xtDboec[/YOUTUBE]

Been getting alot of hype what do you think is the hype well deserved or overrated


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 25, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I dunno, its lead to some pretty awesome stuff.
> 
> *Ice Cube+the Roots doin Straight outta compton and Beastie Boys+the roots doin so watcha want were both pretty cool.
> *
> But yea...Conan is the only late night dude worthy of a band like the roots



I knew nothing of this win....also I like Kimmel.

The way he owned Leno during the Conan feud was 

Ok thread: Official feelings and thoughts on Chamillionaire


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 25, 2010)

Purchase said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGb6xtDboec[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Been getting alot of hype what do you think is the hype well deserved or overrated



my liking of this song since it came out has slowly declined because of Recovery. that's all i listen to now


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 26, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I knew nothing of this win....also I like Kimmel.
> 
> The way he owned Leno during the Conan feud was
> 
> Ok thread: Official feelings and thoughts on Chamillionaire



Oh yea, I love Kimmel. You ever seen the skit "The Handsome Men's Club"? Its got a lot of celebrities in it and its freaking hilarious.

But yea, im sure both performances are on youtube.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 26, 2010)

Fuck that Kanye Power shit, dis my shiit. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCgj_5ax7Ho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 26, 2010)

Whenever I hear bad rap I just listen to Dead Presidents II as a pallet cleanser


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 26, 2010)

Aaliyah sample just breaks my heart


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 26, 2010)

Gah, sometimes I dont mind Drake, but I feel like sometimes he just tries too hard to sound like lil wayne and it can really get annoying sometimes.

I get that the dude is like his mentor or whatever, but I dunno I just dont dig it.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah he sounds like he's stressing it in that track


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 26, 2010)

*Punch Line King* !!!


----------



## Xemnas (Jun 26, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I knew nothing of this win....also I like Kimmel.
> 
> The way he owned Leno during the Conan feud was
> 
> *Ok thread: Official feelings and thoughts on Chamillionaire*



Dude's nice, all of his mixtapes have been quite solid, in my opinion. When son tries to sing though.


----------



## Cash (Jun 26, 2010)

thoughts on cham, one of my favorite rappers. he was hard when he started but now he a little to preachy, still a good artist though. IMO nothing beats the old lines him a Paul Wall used to spit way back. Paul is terrible, no doubt, be he is so bad that its funny and i enjoy it.


----------



## little nin (Jun 26, 2010)

I used to absolutely love Cham a few years ago when I was younger and I still rate him.

Very similar to Ganta, "hard when he started but now he a little too preachy" 

I have that mixtape too 

@ J. Cole in the morning, love that beat and he's so good on it pek


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 26, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Aaliyah sample just breaks my heart



The Aaliyah sample is the best part of the track. Such a beautiful voice.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2010)

I like Cham too, some great punchlines but his recent stuff has been meh. But his old mixtapes...hell yeah.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 26, 2010)

AizenPwns said:


> Dude's nice, all of his mixtapes have been quite solid, in my opinion. *When son tries to sing though.*



His life is real baaaaaaaaby


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2010)

Cham has a son?  That sings?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 26, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Yeah he sounds like he's stressing it in that track



Glad im not the only one who notices that. I have some friends who are all over Drake's balls and whenever I point out how he sometimes tries to sound like Wayne they're all "WTF YOU DONT KNOW SHIT "

Tellin ya, few things are more annoying than stupid college girls thinkin they know hip hop because they picked up a Drake mix tape.


----------



## Cash (Jun 26, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Glad im not the only one who notices that. I have some friends who are all over Drake's balls and whenever I point out how he sometimes tries to sound like Wayne they're all "WTF YOU DONT KNOW SHIT "
> 
> Tellin ya, few things are more annoying than stupid college girls thinkin they know hip hop because they picked up a Drake mix tape.


he does it because...
[YOUTUBE]oLq4aCmQQJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rannic (Jun 26, 2010)

Ganta said:


> he does it because...
> [YOUTUBE]oLq4aCmQQJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 26, 2010)

Holy shit that is amazing.

I'd like to believe that after that statement the interviewers was like , "Pause.  "

There are very few moments where I think the phrase "no homo" isn't completely ridiculous, but this is one of them ha.


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2010)

Lol Drake


----------



## Deweze (Jun 26, 2010)

This page has been ruined.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 26, 2010)

Ganta said:


> he does it because...


----------



## Rannic (Jun 26, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Yea I saw that one before and even I had to laugh my ass off at that.lol



Where is Riley when you need him.


----------



## Cash (Jun 26, 2010)

i have nothing against Drake, i fux with him, but no man should show that much passion and emotion for another man. like i know when he saw the interview he realized he screwed up lol


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> no man should show that much passion and emotion for another man. like i know when he saw the interview he realized he screwed up lol



Well said.

That isn't the only interview he has really hyped Wayne like that though. Not to mention the cash money camp has a history of homo with Wayne and Baby kissing also. 

Now this will be chalked up to hating but I would bet thousands of dollars Drake and possibly Lil Wayne truly are gay. 

For Drake its his overall mannerisms and everything that make me believe it. Wayne is more because he seems so fucked out of his mind that he probably cant even differentiate men and women or anything of the sort.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 27, 2010)

Wayne is gay and his voice is annoying, I really wish he would stop rapping all together.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 27, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Well said.
> 
> That isn't the only interview he has really hyped Wayne like that though. Not to mention the cash money camp has a history of homo with Wayne and Baby kissing also.
> 
> ...



This is the best and truest post I've ever read on this forum


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2010)

Now that I think about it, it's pretty believable that everyone in the Young Money family is gay or at least bi.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> he does it because...
> [YOUTUBE]oLq4aCmQQJI[/YOUTUBE]



Damn, he gay as fuck.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 27, 2010)

Eminem "Won't Back Down" live with The Roots as the band


----------



## Xemnas (Jun 27, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Cham has a son?  That sings?








Whip Whirlwind said:


> Holy shit that is amazing.
> 
> I'd like to believe that after that statement the interviewers was like , "Pause.  "
> 
> There are very few moments where I think the phrase *"no homo"* isn't completely ridiculous, but this is one of them ha.



I haven't used that phrase since by days as a hardcore Diplomats fan(Diplomatic Immunity was classic to me, fuck you guys. )

Usually, when someone says something suspect, I have to follow up with an "AYOO!" Unless they're openly gay, I'll ignore it lol.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 27, 2010)

Almost negged Chaos Ghost


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 27, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Cham has a son?  That sings?



 You trollin? 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Eminem "Won't Back Down" live with The Roots as the band


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 27, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Almost negged Chaos Ghost



me 2.


----------



## E (Jun 27, 2010)

so today was the first time i heard this song (slowpoke i know but blame the world cup)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWHgH-V2Kks[/YOUTUBE]

thoughts?

personally i think it's pretty fucking great
dre really shouldve produced more tracks on Recovery


----------



## Ultra (Jun 27, 2010)

E said:


> so today was the first time i heard this song (slowpoke i know but blame the world cup)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWHgH-V2Kks[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Actually, I think the lack of Dre and 50 did good for Eminem on this album. That song was okay, but even as a freestyle it wasn't as good as a lot of his other stuff. IDK, it just feels that most tracks he does with Dre now have the same feel.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Eminem "Won't Back Down" live with The Roots as the band


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 28, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Almost negged Chaos Ghost





JB the Jedi said:


> me 2.



So I want ya'll to sit here and tell that wasn't some of the funniest shit ya'll ever seen?

"Chain like a blizzard, candy paint my motor-sickle/swang a motorcycle/leaning like the Eiffel...tower/ swanging on you cowards got ya whole team sour"

"Shining like a lighter got you shitty like a diaper"

Come the fuck on guys, that's some Flocka/Souljaboy/ Roscoe P. Coldchain level bad rapping right there. You got lul at that


----------



## Bleach (Jun 28, 2010)

Has anyone else seen this


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 28, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> So I want ya'll to sit here and tell that wasn't some of the funniest shit ya'll ever seen?
> 
> "Chain like a blizzard, candy paint my motor-sickle/swang a motorcycle/leaning like the Eiffel...tower/ swanging on you cowards got ya whole team sour"
> 
> ...



that line went hard actually.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 28, 2010)

Kanye West's album Good Ass Job comes out on September 14th. Same with Kid Cudi's Man on the Moon II: The Legend of Mr. Rager.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 28, 2010)

dag getting both.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 28, 2010)

Big Sean is amazing.. I personally think so.  Let me give u a few songs to check out by him.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-3wN7HacnQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dn5yhFuFFYk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXcoBCw-mmA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 28, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> 2. Free Mason - Rick Ross, Jay-Z



Lol at Jay being on a song called Free Mason after all the shit he gets about apparently being one.

Anyone know if Joell Ortiz - Free Agent is out yet? I thought it was supposed to come out June 13th but I've heard nothing of it for a while.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 28, 2010)

Inb4 "I'm not a star but you still a hater" lol


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 28, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Lol at Jay being on a song called Free Mason after all the shit he gets about apparently being one.



He's playing into the conspiracy. That's why he used all of the obvious Illuminati imagery in the music video for _On to the Next One_.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 28, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> 1. I'm Not A Star - Rick Ross
> 2. Free Mason - Rick Ross, Jay-Z
> 3. Tears Of Joy - Rick Ross, Cee-Lo
> 4. Maybach Music III - Rick Ross, T.I., Jadakiss, Erykah Badu
> ...



When an artist has this many collabs its not even right to call it _their_ album. 

That said there are some stars in this lineup. Hopefully the industry starts signing artists who don't need 100 features to carry their album.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 28, 2010)

An artist having other artists feature on the majority of their tracks has always irked me too. You would think that Rick Ross was a producer with a feature list like that.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 28, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> An artist having other artists feature on the majority of their tracks has always irked me too. You would think that Rick Ross was a producer with a feature list like that.



Yeah man. 

I mean if artists like working with other artists so much they should start making more albums like Distant Relatives and doing a solo album that is well.....Solo for the most part. 

This is a good time to plug J. Cole for the millionth time as well.  

According to him his album has no features at this point. We will see what happens in the end but I cant imagine at least not having Jay on it.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 28, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Anyone know if Joell Ortiz - Free Agent is out yet? I thought it was supposed to come out June 13th but I've heard nothing of it for a while.


I'm interested in that too.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 28, 2010)

Okay I just listened to All I Do Is Win Remix and uh......Not good.

Diddy and Nikki were awful but that is to be expected. But then Jadakiss didn't do anything good, Fat Joe was meh. Fabolous was really the only vs worth listening to. 1 person on a song with 6 people is not a good thing. 

Also to the Ortiz fans. I cant foresee him being able to carry a whole album himself. He is pretty sick for like a vs or maybe even a long vs but I am unsure he can really take a whole project.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 28, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kanye West's album Good Ass Job comes out on September 14th. Same with Kid Cudi's Man on the Moon II: The Legend of Mr. Rager.



KanYeee!!!!!!! Even though his last two albums were mehh, I cant help but to get excited for Good Ass Job
Also not digging Kid Cudi recent track Revofev, but he's doing his thing and usually brings out solid music



Cyphon said:


> When an artist has this many collabs its not even right to call it _their_ album.
> 
> That said there are some stars in this lineup. Hopefully the industry starts signing artists who don't need 100 features to carry their album.



While I agree with this statement there are some exceptions. B.o.B's album also had alot of features, 8/13 tracks I believe, but most of those guests were actually there in a supporting way, instead of stealing the main artist, spotlight from the album (exceptions were Eminem and Lupe tracks of course )
Same was the case with Jay-Z Blueprint 3, which also had like 10+ tracks with guest features



Undercovermc said:


> An artist having other artists feature on the majority of their tracks has always irked me too. You would think that Rick Ross was a producer with a feature list like that.



Listened to a couple of tracks from Ross old stuf, but he wasnt really impressive. He comes of like one of those 13 in a dozen rappers. 



Cyphon said:


> Yeah man.
> 
> I mean if artists like working with other artists so much they should start making more albums like Distant Relatives and doing a solo album that is well.....Solo for the most part.
> 
> ...



Cole with no guest 
Not sure if thats a smart thing. At leat get a track from his Roc Nation buddies


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 28, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Cole with no guest
> Not sure if thats a smart thing. At leat get a track from his Roc Nation buddies



Well I am on the fence and here is why:

Cole doesn't have a huge buzz so some big features could help pull in listeners. So if we are talking music business than yeah, it probably isn't a good idea.

On the other side of things he is an artist who can truly carry an album himself. He can hit many different topics and demographics, he is great lyrically and he can sing his ass off and make catchy hooks. He also has a voice that doesn't have a dissonant quality about it so you can continuously listen to him without getting bored or annoyed. 

Beyond that if he comes out with a no feature album and really does deliver he is going to become a damn "legend" in a way. Maybe not in a huge fan following sense but more of a true hip hop listeners sense.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 28, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Also to the Ortiz fans. I cant foresee him being able to carry a whole album himself. He is pretty sick for like a vs or maybe even a long vs but I am unsure he can really take a whole project.



_Free Agent_ won't be Joell Ortiz's first album. _The Brick: Bodega Chronicles_ was only a street album, but he displayed his talent throughout it. Songs like "Hip Hop" show that he can carry a whole track. If he's able to produce (not in the beat making sense) more of those, _Free Agent_ should be a good album.

EDIT:



hitokugutsu said:


> Listened to a couple of tracks from Ross old stuf, but he wasnt really impressive. He comes of like one of those 13 in a dozen rappers.



I think that's giving him too much credit. He's made a few club/whip bangers in his time, but that's about it.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 28, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> _Free Agent_ won't be Joell Ortiz's first album. _The Brick: Bodega Chronicles_ was only a street album, but he displayed his talent throughout it. Songs like "Hip Hop" show that he can carry a whole track. If he's able to produce (not in the beat making sense) more of those, Free Agent should be a good album.



Can you link that song if you don't mind? 

I have heard him carry a song or 2 but he tends to be so flow and lyric oriented he sometimes forgets to actually create a song as opposed to more of a straight mixtape type song.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 28, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Can you link that song if you don't mind?
> 
> I have heard him carry a song or 2 but he tends to be so flow and lyric oriented he sometimes forgets to actually create a song as opposed to more of a straight mixtape type song.



I can agree with that. He _should_ have developed as an artist since then, though. Especially considering that this will be his official debut.
[YOUTUBE]6B6k4sbkuX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 28, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^
Heard the remix of that so many times on GTAIV.

And I think J. Cole should have some features on his album. It will convince a few more people to listen to whatever song it is, and if they like it they might get the whole album.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey man id never get this album if it only had Ric Ross on it.  The thought of his working with Raphael S. and a few others intrigue me.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IoPeNC4k_0[/YOUTUBE]

I miss Guru


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 28, 2010)

Jesus Christ Marshall

[divshare]myId=11841951-e25[/divshare]


----------



## LayZ (Jun 28, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Jesus Christ Marshall
> 
> [divshare]myId=11841951-e25[/divshare]


Thats my favorite track off that album.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 28, 2010)

ortiz at his best


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 28, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Thats my favorite track off that album.



Recovery is quite the good shite


----------



## LayZ (Jun 28, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> ortiz at his best


That was sick.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhjcM7M2goA[/YOUTUBE]


Darth Nihilus said:


> Recovery is quite the good shite


I'm not in love with the album like most people, but I do love "Seduction".


----------



## Yosha (Jun 28, 2010)

yea, joell can be real nice at times.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 28, 2010)

You could say I'm in love with it, but not love love


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 28, 2010)

I just perused a XXL video asking fans who would sell more Drake or Em. 

Every girl but 1 thinks Drake will sell more and ones reason was "I like Drake better".

Gotta love women rap fans  

Also read the XXL review and I just cant agree:

Beats: XXL
Lyrics: XL
Originality: XL
Overall: XL

That is what they gave Drake. For me its "M-L" for beats, "L" for lyrics and "L" for originality. Overall an L. Now beats anyone can argue because it all depends on taste as does lyrics. But originality was an XL? Hell, he had one song that they even said could have been on 808's and Heartbreaks. I don't get it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 28, 2010)

XXL ratings aren't worth anything. They want to please him, so he can grace their magazine cover and will be willing to be interviewed by them in the future. The album is mediocre. They were referring to _Find Your Love_, right? I'm pretty sure I called it an 808's throwaway when it first leaked.


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Jun 28, 2010)

The only hip-hop I listen to these days...Nicolay's beats are just so relaxing, especially on the _Connected_ album.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZna5Q8m6uc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Jun 28, 2010)

haha jim jones being dum


----------



## Rannic (Jun 28, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> I don't know but this is quite disturbing.



It is disturbing, if this is not an indication to Waka Flacka that he is an awful rapper I don't know what is, @ Waka


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 28, 2010)

Drake's album was ok but it's really all about the same thing. When I listened it seemed as though each and every song was just similar. Say you made a part I, II, III to everything well that's what his whole album was about. I've heard of concept albums but whenever you have all the songs referencing similar things it's hard to take. It's about Drake's newfound success, people turning their backs on him, him coping with everything that's happened to his life leading up to this point. 

It was just like a super long song to me.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 29, 2010)

No joke, can we keep drake off this thread for a few pages? Im not interested in anything that has to do with drake unless it was atleast 2 years ago.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 29, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Hey man id never get this album if it only had Ric Ross on it.  The thought of his working with Raphael S. and a few others intrigue me.



The thing about Ross is that his beat selection is nearly impeccable. Combine that with the fact that his flowing is somewhat servicable and that means that you usually end up with a pretty listenable album, even if the lyrics aren't that memorable. Combine that with some epic features and I definitely see this as a must-download

Edit: The video for Super High = Dat Stacey Dash


----------



## Xemnas (Jun 29, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAHphpMC9zg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Terrible



Okay, I forgot about that one, but:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qu5Fm6FVGfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 29, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> I don't know but this is quite disturbing.



I think it's more disturbing that what I read was typed by grown men.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 29, 2010)

I Am...is such an underrated Nas album. 

Definetly in his Top 5.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZSODfefzlE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGIaXHn0U38[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kxxvc4Tk_ug[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gffRbMr5x60[/YOUTUBE]

Just some highlights of this great album.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 29, 2010)

AizenPwns said:


> Okay, I forgot about that one, but:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qu5Fm6FVGfg[/YOUTUBE]





Fucker just started saying shit. With no flow or real scheme. Just words. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b39hYcMuHiY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> I Am...is such an underrated Nas album.
> 
> Definetly in his Top 5.
> 
> ...



I always felt that it had some of his best songs, but also some really really shitty tracks.  Overall it was just average, but those gems are worth the listen.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 29, 2010)

Didnt want that fail sharing a post with this win

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RIxi2R1A-w[/YOUTUBE]

"Daddy what's baking soda?"


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I can't listen to Big Boi unless he has Andre with him. When they did their separate albums I only listened to the Love Below.



What's wrong with just Big Boi?


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 29, 2010)

No joke, can we talk about Drake for a few pages and his new shit?

Where do you think his career will end up now that his album has dropped?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 29, 2010)

Why would you want to talk about Drake and his sell album that has no substance?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 29, 2010)

He's probably trying to annoy Masa Def.

The lyrics in your sig are terrible, KidLife10200.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 29, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Why would you put them there other than to show that you like bad lyrics?
> 
> You mad?



His entire existence is pure troll.

Best not to follow it up.


----------



## delirium (Jun 29, 2010)

Those are his lyrics, yo. Stop hating.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 29, 2010)

delirium said:


> Those are his lyrics, yo. Stop hating.



You can't come into this thread quoting some shit like that and expect to not get shit from it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 29, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> You an undercover cop or something? Why the fuck are you asking me questions?
> 
> Am I mad lol? I'm mad they're letting inbred monkeys like you have access to computers now.



*Enjoy the raps of Baby and Gucci Mane*



*Insult others intelligence*


Your like my favorite troll ever man


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 29, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> You an undercover cop or something? Why the fuck are you asking me questions?
> 
> Am I mad lol? I'm mad they're letting inbred monkeys like you have access to computers now.



You're showing a lot of anger for someone who claims to be unaffected. Not to mention, you made your insult moot by asking me three questions.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 29, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Why would you put them there other than to show that you like bad lyrics?
> 
> You mad?




You an undercover cop or something? Why the fuck are you asking me questions?

Am I mad lol? I'm mad they're letting inbred monkeys like you have access to computers now.



> You can't come into this thread quoting some shit like that and expect to not get shit from it.



True.

But then I just choose to respond with hate and then sit back and laugh at the dumbass Hip Hop elitists like you and undercover as you all get mad at a persons musical taste.

Quite pathetic honestly. I say I like eminem's album and everyone's on my dick but I say I like another artist and several people feel the need to come at me.

That's what's wrong with the Hip Hop as a whole. Not the music as much but the dumbass fans hating each other for no reason. 



> *Enjoy the raps of Baby and Gucci Mane*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately I can't find anything worthwhile or redeeming about you. 



> You're showing a lot of anger for someone who claims to be unaffected.



I never said I was unaffected. For someone who listens to "real" rap and the great wordplay of your artists you seem to not know how to read a simple post.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 29, 2010)

Mider T said:


> What's wrong with just Big Boi?



Nothing wrong's with just Big Boi *I* just don't like his music that much, there were a couple of songs off Spearkerbox that were good but that's it.


----------



## delirium (Jun 29, 2010)

> Quite pathetic honestly. I say I like eminem's album and everyone's on my dick but I say I like another artist and several people feel the need to come at me.
> 
> That's what's wrong with the Hip Hop as a whole. Not the music as much but the dumbass fans hating each other for no reason.



Damn, this dude spittin nothin but TRUTH!

Let 'em know why u mad, son!


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 29, 2010)

delirium said:


> Those are his lyrics, yo. Stop hating.





delirium said:


> Damn, this dude spittin nothin but TRUTH!
> 
> Let 'em know why u mad, son!



You're right, he's dropping knowledge.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2010)

no he's just a dumb fuck


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 29, 2010)

Parallax said:


> no he's just a dumb fuck



Who the fuck are you again?

Oh yeah some clown on a Naruto Forum. nvm.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2010)

Lol irony.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 29, 2010)

All I'm saying is respect other people's musical taste because just like how you might bash a person for liking Lil Wayne people might bash you for liking Hip Hop in general.

A lot of you people just hop on the bandwagon and like the rapper's that everyone else likes and have no opinion of your own. If most of the people in this thread listened to "fake" rap then I know for a fact that they would gang up on you for liking an undergroudn artist.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2010)

A single artist is not equal to an entire genre.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 29, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> All I'm saying is respect other people's musical taste because just like how you might bash a person for liking Lil Wayne people might bash you for liking Hip Hop in general.
> 
> A lot of you people just hop on the bandwagon and like the rapper's that everyone else likes and have no opinion of your own. If most of the people in this thread listened to "fake" rap then I know for a fact that they would gang up on you for liking an undergroudn artist.



*I *honestly don't care what people think if *I* like the music, then* I* will listen to what *I* wanna hear and not give a damn about what other think, that's the problem with people they get so wrapped up in the opinions others have of them that they lose sight of who they really are it sad really.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 29, 2010)

> A single artist is not equal to an entire genre.



I'm using an example.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2010)

Wait what's with all the bitching?  No matter what your opinion is, there is always gonna be someone with you who's going to give you flak for it.  Acting all high and mighty is just going to make it worse.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 29, 2010)

This isn't about underground vs. mainstream. It's about quality vs. ignorant, simplified and/or unoriginal. The majority of us don't want to discuss the latter. I think you'll find that the type of fans who think Lil Wayne is the best rapper alive are the ones who jump on the "hottest rapper" bandwagon. This thread is titled "Intelligent" for a reason, so get used to it.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 29, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Wait what's with all the bitching?  No matter what your opinion is, there is always gonna be someone with you who's going to give you flak for it.  *Acting all high and mighty *is just going to make it worse.



I'm not acting high and mighty.

They're the ones neg repping me and telling me to stop posting.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 29, 2010)

REVOFEV was released a while ago and I didn't even notice it 

What do you guys think of it? I like how Cudi's style is different from many other hip-hip/rap artists out there if you know what I mean.

Listening to REVOFEV now and its decent so far. Can't wait for his new album which comes out in like 3 months


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 29, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> I'm not acting high and mighty.
> 
> They're the ones neg repping me and telling me to stop posting.



I only negged you for telling me to fuck off.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 29, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> This isn't about underground vs. mainstream. It's about quality vs. ignorant, simplified and/or unoriginal. The majority of us don't want to discuss the latter. *I think you'll find that the type of fans who think Lil Wayne is the best rapper alive are the ones who jump on the "hottest rapper" bandwagon. *This thread is titled "Intelligent" for a reason, so get used to it.



That has nothing to do with anything that was discussed in the last page.

If this thread is "Intelligent" then be "Intelligent" about things. If you see someone talking about a rapper you don't like be "Intelligent" and ignore it.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 29, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> *All I'm saying is respect other people's musical taste because just like how you might bash a person for liking Lil Wayne people might bash you for liking Hip Hop in general.*
> 
> *A lot of you people just hop on the bandwagon and like the rapper's that everyone else likes and have no opinion of your own. *If most of the people in this thread listened to "fake" rap then I know for a fact that they would gang up on you for liking an undergroudn artist.





Undercovermc said:


> This isn't about underground vs. mainstream. It's about quality vs. ignorant, simplified and/or unoriginal. The majority of us don't want to discuss the latter. *I think you'll find that the type of fans who think Lil Wayne is the best rapper alive are the ones who jump on the "hottest rapper" bandwagon.* This thread is titled "Intelligent" for a reason, so get used to it.





KidLife10200 said:


> *That has nothing to do with anything that was discussed in the last page.
> *
> If this thread is "Intelligent" then be "Intelligent" about things. If you see someone talking about a rapper you don't like be "Intelligent" and ignore it.


I'm sorry, but this was too funny to ignore.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 29, 2010)

Watched a few late night interviews with Eminem and he just seems like such a downer.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 29, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Watched a few late night interviews with Eminem and he just seems like such a downer.



Who was he on?


----------



## Bleach (Jun 29, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Watched a few late night interviews with Eminem and he just seems like such a downer.


I think thats just his personality.

I have never seen him smile.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 29, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Watched a few late night interviews with Eminem and he just seems like such a downer.


Well his music isn't exactly uplifting.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I think thats just his personality.
> 
> I have never seen him smile.



On Letterman last week, he give 10 funny points staring straight at the camera with not even a smirk.  It was hilarious


----------



## Bleach (Jun 29, 2010)

Mider T said:


> On Letterman last week, he give 10 funny points staring straight at the camera with not even a smirk.  It was hilarious



I saw that. The points are barely ever funny, the delivery was hilarious though.

I feel like watching that again lol.


----------



## delirium (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Yosha (Jun 29, 2010)

You don't even have to counter any of kidlifes points, he does it himself.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 29, 2010)

So Recovery has sold 753,870 in the US alone so far and there's still the UK and France numbers out. I hear he might have almost hit 1 mil if he doesn't. Wow. The recession might be in but Eminem still stays strong.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 29, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So Recovery has sold 753,870 in the US alone so far and there's still the UK and France numbers out. I hear he might have almost hit 1 mil if he doesn't. Wow. The recession might be in but Eminem still stays strong.



I was thinking he would sale over half a mill hope he make to a million.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So Recovery has sold 753,870 in the US alone so far and there's still the UK and France numbers out. I hear he might have almost hit 1 mil if he doesn't. Wow. The recession might be in but Eminem still stays strong.



That's whatsup!


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 29, 2010)

So this would be the second time he sold a mill in the first week?

First rapper to ever do that.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 29, 2010)

Wonder how much Kanye is gonna sell


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 29, 2010)

400k-550k Maybe?


I'll be surprised if it's less than 400k


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 29, 2010)

I love the interwebz


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxKHqqBD5gA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 29, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> You don't even have to counter any of kidlifes points, he does it himself.
> I always thought bundles was nice.



Show me how.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 29, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So Recovery has sold 753,870 in the US alone so far and there's still the UK and France numbers out. I hear he might have almost hit 1 mil if he doesn't. Wow. The recession might be in but Eminem still stays strong.



Can you give me something to use as a reference point for that? Cause I don't really keep up with record sales and whatnot so IDK if thats an amazing number or something...

But knowing Eminem it probably is an amazing number


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 29, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Can you give me something to use as a reference point for that? Cause I don't really keep up with record sales and whatnot so IDK if thats an amazing number or something...
> 
> But knowing Eminem it probably is an amazing number








And those are just US sales. I hear that in France and the UK he's sold over 100k each so he might indeed hit that or get close to one million


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 29, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> That's whatsup!


 
Lol did you buy the album?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 29, 2010)

is there a link i can go to to see all the works of Blu?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 30, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Lol did you buy the album?



Yep bought his and Bobby's album so far this year. Always buy artist albums I like.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm looking for some new songs.

Anyone wanna embed some of their favourites?


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 30, 2010)

What artists do you like?


----------



## Rannic (Jun 30, 2010)

Avalon said:


> I'm looking for some new songs.
> 
> Anyone wanna embed some of their favourites?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rmMW8iQ5bI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfs-8KoQRPE[/YOUTUBE]


This what I've been listening to this week. Nicatyne and Illecism are pretty good, good beats and interesting lyrics.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 30, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Yep bought his and Bobby's album so far this year. Always buy artist albums I like.


 
Haha that's good. Thought you was like me and other people that hope for the best in total sales but either are too lazy or have no real good reasons (besides liking the artist) to buy the album. I told myself I was going to buy This is War by 30 Seconds to Mars (alternative rock) and Thank Me Later by Drake, but both of those didn't happen, even though I enjoy both albums and 30STM is my favorite band. And ever since Lupe decided that he wasn't going to do L.U.P. End, I changed my mind on buying it, though I didn't buy any of the previous albums either.lol I can't even bring myself to buy Lasers, even though I know it's going to be hot. I'm so fucked up.lmao Like seriously, wtf am I going to do with a cd? I don't got a car and I don't have my own big stereo.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 30, 2010)

I like Em but he's not in my "buy" range. To fit in you have to either not get sales that reflect your skill or I have to fanboy over you so hard that I can't NOT buy it.

So the only rappers I'll buy from is Lupe, Wale, J. Cole, and Pac Div.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 30, 2010)

Avalon said:


> I'm looking for some new songs.
> 
> Anyone wanna embed some of their favourites?




[YOUTUBE]IvpKsH9mM0o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]VU86FzAerxY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]KTfQFrrBvkk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nSLy8V_WfYg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]YZTlqDCosCY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]LZwdyt_MA7s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]2hrC0BvGLng[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]rhSU086M5IY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 30, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> I'm so fucked up.lmao Like seriously, wtf am I going to do with a cd? I don't got a car and I don't have my own big stereo.



Look at the pretty liner notes lol.


----------



## Tash (Jun 30, 2010)

Speakerbox owned

The Love Below owned

Sir Luscious Leftfoot owns


----------



## Xemnas (Jun 30, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> [YOUTUBE]IvpKsH9mM0o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]VU86FzAerxY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Not a big fan of Jeezy and Fab, but good choices man.


----------



## itachi0982 (Jun 30, 2010)

Has anyone heard Wiz Khalifas deal or no deal album? I have heard most of his mixtapes but I was wondering if his deal or no deal album was good.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2010)

Some favorites of mine 


*Spoiler*: _Jay-Z - Dead Presidents II_ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYIsa_u_C-s[/YOUTUBE]



*Spoiler*: _Notorious B.I.G - I Got A Story To Tell_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6df0rha_Opw[/YOUTUBE]



*Spoiler*: _Lupe Fiasco - Failure_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyLLmByA6Y0[/YOUTUBE]



*Spoiler*: _Blu - My World Is_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjTyrfmO_Mw[/YOUTUBE]



*Spoiler*: _Kanye West - Last Call_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9mwuYBljUA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 30, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> You an undercover cop or something? Why the fuck are you asking me questions?
> 
> Am I mad lol? I'm mad they're letting inbred monkeys like you have access to computers now.
> 
> ...



Dude what are you even talking about?  There is a thread for unintelligent Hip Hop.  Under definition the type of hip hop that's discussed in here is the type of music that contains substance.  It isn't even about main stream.  because artist like Kanye, Lupe Fiasco, Common, Mos Def, Talib are all discussed in here and they are all commercially successful artist.  Unfortunately Gucci Mayne doesn't fall under intelligent Hip Hop and if you need a reference for that, check your signature.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 30, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> is there a link i can go to to see all the works of Blu?






I've sent you the following:

*Collab Albums*

Below the Heavens (with Exile)
The Piece Talks (as C.R.A.C. Knuckles, with Ta'Raach)
Johnson&Jonson (as Johnson&Jonson, with Mainframe)

*Mixtapes*

The C.O.R.E. Mixtape
So(ul) Amazing 1, 2 & 3
Blu: Drop The E
HerFavoriteColo(u)r.
Blu - Untaped [The Mixtape]
ParieArtNommee


----------



## Yosha (Jun 30, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Show me how.


ain't nothin but a gangsta party
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIqVuvjVriM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZrRIMbuWUk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pArmig80hys[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj3dC96HBus[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 30, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I love the interwebz
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxKHqqBD5gA[/YOUTUBE]



Pac Div don't get enough love here. They're easily nicer than most of the people discussed here.

And Drake needs his own thread. He takes up too much room in this one.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 30, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I like Em but he's not in my "buy" range. To fit in you have to either not get sales that reflect your skill or I have to fanboy over you so hard that I can't NOT buy it.
> 
> So the only rappers I'll buy from is Lupe, Wale, J. Cole, and Pac Div.



I guess fit into the second one, haha. But I buy em for my car.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jun 30, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> ain't nothin but a gangsta party
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIqVuvjVriM[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZrRIMbuWUk[/YOUTUBE]




Tupac = GOAT so I can't hate on him. 

He easily is the best to ever do it maybe not lyrically but overall.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 30, 2010)

Co-Sign pacific Division needing more love.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xF_zHHszSc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Jun 30, 2010)

Recommend me a good lupe song. not freestyle though lol. ive only heard im beamin and superstar


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 30, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Recommend me a good lupe song. not freestyle though lol. ive only heard im beamin and superstar



Here are a few Lupe Classics.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XIuitrUYPo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIK0DLemYR4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
This is by far one of his best showing his lyrical prowess its a lyrical experiment.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOq3qFO8c2M[/YOUTUBE]
A personal favorite
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAQfSO4ckWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jun 30, 2010)

I am listening to *Blue Sky Black Death* and I forgot how awesome they are? Any fans here?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 30, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Recommend me a good lupe song. not freestyle though lol. ive only heard im beamin and superstar



[YOUTUBE]JyLLmByA6Y0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cash (Jun 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]34NgzB-PLzc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 30, 2010)

yay Lupe !  I didn't start it....but I'll contribute. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rySxvJiNhdA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 30, 2010)

That should be more than enough to quench any lupe thirst so refreshing


----------



## Bleach (Jun 30, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Here are a few Lupe Classics.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XIuitrUYPo[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIK0DLemYR4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> ...





JB the Jedi said:


> yay Lupe !  I didn't start it....but I'll contribute.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rySxvJiNhdA[/YOUTUBE]




I think I'm in love....

Love Switch and Glory. I like Coulda Been also.

Lupe never ceases to amaze pek


----------



## Kameil (Jun 30, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I've sent you the following:
> 
> *Collab Albums*
> 
> ...


H

Hit me with that as well I haven't heard much of Blu only heard his features from the Roots album.


----------



## Cash (Jun 30, 2010)

wtffff its 2010 and someone still hasnt heard below the heavens? smh, shame


----------



## Kameil (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm well up to date with everyone pretty much I hadn't heard enough of Blu to entirely get hooked to him.  

Haha! I wonder if any of y'all fuck w/ Sean Falyon? Intro is funny as shit.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzbwYZ2-pbE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> You don't even have to counter any of kidlifes points, he does it himself.


----------



## Xemnas (Jun 30, 2010)

Mider T said:


> How did this guy die?



Got murdered on his front porch, IIRC.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2010)

Root for me in the Contest 13 tournament


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 30, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Root for me in the Contest 13 tournament



I considered dropping a few bars in there, but then I decided against it.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 30, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Link removed



Pure entertainment     .


----------



## delirium (Jun 30, 2010)

i posted a throw away lol


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 30, 2010)

delirium said:


> i posted a throw away lol



Now you're the smartest member on the forum and pretty badass lol.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 30, 2010)

lol umc we shud murder that thread


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Bleach (Jun 30, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> And those are just US sales. I hear that in France and the UK he's sold over 100k each so he might indeed hit that or get close to one million



Damn he beasted that as usual.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 30, 2010)

Bout to go listen to some unheard Blu.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> Pure entertainment     .



See dark messiah verandi's post though, that flow is actually good, best one posted yet.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2010)

Time for some random info 

- Eminem hit over 1,000,000 total in one week if you add up all the sales from the other countries. Nice!

He also has 7, yes, that's 7 songs from the album on the Top 100

2. Love The Way You Lie Featuring Rihanna
11. Not Afraid
23. No Love Featuring Lil Wayne
62. Won’t Back Down Featuring P!nk
71. Cold Wind Blows
88. Talkin’ 2 Myself Featuring Kobe
92. 25 To Life

- Kanye snags Nicki Minaj for his next album.....ugh am I the only one who dislikes this? 

Cover to "Power" too

- B.o.B says he's hit a roadblock on deciding what his next single will be after "Nothin on You" 

- J. Cole's album comes out in the Fall. Jay-Z is really impressed with it and moreso impressed with the fact he did it on his own. Oh yeah speaking on J. Cole the Fayetteville State University administrators are reportedly furious over his "Who Dat" music video because it features the school's cheerleaders and uses profanity. They want it to immediately be pulled from the net and from tv


----------



## Deweze (Jul 1, 2010)

lol Drake's sales went down 65% i heard

But more importantly, brand new Kweli :

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFPgn3YTGE4[/YOUTUBE]

Awesome


----------



## Deweze (Jul 1, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> - Kanye snags Nicki Minaj for his next album.....ugh am I the only one who dislikes this?



I wouldn't worry about it. Based on the other people Kanye have working with him and what he said the album being pure hip-hop and no autotune, it shouldn't be that bad.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 1, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> 2. Love The Way You Lie Featuring Rihanna
> 11. Not Afraid
> 23. No Love Featuring Lil Wayne
> 62. Won?t Back Down Featuring P!nk
> ...



Does that mean Top 100 after the entire albums release? Cause Not Afraid was released before so it would of course go down a bit since its been out for longer.

I'm surprised Space Bound isn't on that list though. Loved that track more than Won't Back Down and No Love but that's just me.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 1, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Time for some random info
> 
> - Eminem hit over 1,000,000 total in one week if you add up all the sales from the other countries. Nice!
> 
> ...



Holy Fuck, Em doing 1 mill worldwide in a week. Nice, especially since it leaked two weeks before the release

Have faith in Mr West . He's at his finest when de world doubts him

More specifically Cole's album is set for October 26, but he hopes it will drop sooner. 

Also B.o.B already released a new single and video; Airplanes,


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 1, 2010)

This Big Boi shit is funky like old diapers


----------



## Deweze (Jul 1, 2010)

I could never win an Oscar 'cause I don't know how to act
Saw my first million dollars and I ain't know how to act
Then the second million came, then more came after that
Then more came after that, hurricane after that


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 1, 2010)

The beats on this shit are fucking GDLK

Makes me want more Outkast


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 1, 2010)

Anybody got a link to that Janelle Monae EP, Metropolis: The Chase Suite


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2010)

^I'm sure somebody does.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 1, 2010)

Been looking for a bit now with no luck

Anyway, this Big Boi was well worth the wait is fucking epic win. Kept every track


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 1, 2010)

I have and now you have.


----------



## Xemnas (Jul 2, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I have and now you have.



Dude, your music collection alone must take up a terabyte or 2.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 2, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> Dude, your music collection alone must take up a terabyte or 2.



Word. Makes my 4747 songs look sad and pathetic


----------



## Perverse (Jul 2, 2010)

Quick everyone whip out their e-penis and post your library sizes.

The new Eminem album sucked major ass. Like honestly it was terrible.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 2, 2010)

Ganta said:


> [YOUTUBE]34NgzB-PLzc[/YOUTUBE]



That song is awesome because its so fucking true.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2010)

Perverse said:


> Quick everyone whip out their e-penis and post your library sizes.
> 
> The new Eminem album sucked major ass. Like honestly it was terrible.



Was amazing...


----------



## Xemnas (Jul 2, 2010)

Perverse said:


> *Quick everyone whip out their e-penis and post your library sizes.
> *
> The new Eminem album sucked major ass. Like honestly it was terrible.



Well, when you put it that way...pause.


----------



## Tash (Jul 2, 2010)

It wasn't all that great but it was good.

Loads better than Relapse.

The lead single did suck though.

EDIT: Sir Luscious Leftfoot: The Son of Chico Dusty is pretty great. Some of the hooks are lame but it's mostly satisfying.


----------



## ez (Jul 2, 2010)

still can't get myself to listen to his latest album. i find em pretty generic in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 2, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I have and now you have.



can you send it my way also.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 2, 2010)

The roots album and sir luscious was great.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 2, 2010)

Recovery was better than relapse...but that ain't saying much comparing it to MMLP or TES.

And I've been listening to Reflection Eternal's last release for the past few days...droll from Kweli, to be honest.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 2, 2010)

Completely forgot about The Roots having a new CD


----------



## Rannic (Jul 2, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Completely forgot about The Roots having a new CD



It's definitely worth a listen.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 2, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> It's definitely worth a listen.



Yea it's one of those joints that gets better with every listen.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 2, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> It's definitely worth a listen.





Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Yea it's one of those joints that gets better with every listen.



I'll def DL that when I gets the chance then


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2010)

troublesum-chan said:


> Delirium's show is on in ten minutes! And its a hippity hop show
> 
> Live stream: Link removed
> 
> ...




From the other thread


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 2, 2010)

oh thanks i was just about to post that here!

lol i thought the other one was this one with an ironic title


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLjrMtjy0TU[/YOUTUBE]

slowpoke.jpg

I like this, but I def think they made the right choice sending it to B.o.B.


----------



## Z (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 3, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLjrMtjy0TU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> slowpoke.jpg


I wonder what would happen had Lupe came out with that song instead of B.o.B. I sort of feel bad for a Lupe a bit. He hasn't had a a single hit that large yet. Then again B.o.B's lyrics aren't as deep as Lupe's and he's more mainsteam than him so it's easier for people to pick up. I'd imagine if Lupe came out with this while the hook would be nice and it'd do well most of it would go over people's heads. It does seem like like a B.o.B record. 

Lupe should use this in his next mixtape.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 3, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I wonder what would happen had Lupe came out with that song instead of B.o.B. I sort of feel bad for a Lupe a bit. He hasn't had a a single hit that large yet. Then again B.o.B's lyrics aren't as deep as Lupe's and he's more mainsteam than him so it's easier for people to pick up. I'd imagine if Lupe came out with this while the hook would be nice and it'd do well most of it would go over people's heads.



It wouldn't be a huge hit. B.o.B. really worked this track with the shit he does. 

Overall, B.o.B.'s is a single, Lupe's is an album track


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 3, 2010)

Superstar was a reasonably big single but still didn't quite get up to Airplanes/Nothin' on you level. 

I like BoB though. I like good mainstream rap like BoB, Jay Z, Lupe and some Kanye.


----------



## Z (Jul 3, 2010)

I heard a rumor that Jay-Z is working on Blueprint 4. Does anyone else know about this?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 3, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> It wouldn't be a huge hit. B.o.B. really worked this track with the shit he does.
> 
> Overall, B.o.B.'s is a single, Lupe's is an album track


It would have been a hit I think but just not to the level as B.o.B's is. I'm not saying he didn't work the track, he did. It's just different than what Lupe made his out to be. Most of the mainstream would easily go over Lupe's lyrics.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cof0SJvmPY[/YOUTUBE]

Shit use to get me pumped on Madden


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 3, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLjrMtjy0TU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> slowpoke.jpg
> 
> I like this, but I def think they made the right choice sending it to B.o.B.



lol. lupe! 

i likes this better than BOB.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 3, 2010)

Yo, anybody listen to Travie(hate that name) McCoy's CD yet? Anyone plan on it? I'm a GCH mark and kinda like him sooooooooooo


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't really care for Lupe's version and I'm a huge fan, B.O.B. got himself noticed thanks to Lupe so that's props


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Fraust (Jul 3, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Yo, anybody listen to Travie(hate that name) McCoy's CD yet? Anyone plan on it? I'm a GCH mark and kinda like him sooooooooooo



I downloaded it a week or so ago... It's a nice listen for a while, I guess if you got nothing else to bump to. You can just tell that he doesn't really care as much as he did with GCH for sending a message or like really putting in substance, it's just catchy music and words that rhyme. IMO at least.


----------



## cezec (Jul 3, 2010)

I know I dont make alot of stops here but I figured this one was pretty note worthy. I think i'm getting news that the kid Paris Jones is a young protege of Kanye West....might've even worked on the mixtape with him. 

Trailer

Cheap Christian Dior

even on Kanye's number 1 fan page.....

Hey, It's That Guy! (scroll down about half way)

edit: anyone know about this??? cuz i wanna know lol


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEB7E1nCV6w&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

That was the thing about Big Pun....there was no way you could ever follow his shit up and sound good

EDIT: Got more
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDzr4b6EwFg&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whqS45a0aYs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os7y_xrTDIw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 3, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Yo, anybody listen to Travie(hate that name) McCoy's CD yet? Anyone plan on it? I'm a GCH mark and kinda like him sooooooooooo



It goes down the path GCH has been going, poppier sound, so if you enjoyed their last album you'll probably like this one.

Not sure if old; Madlib produced some stuff for Kanye's "Good Ass Job."


----------



## Deweze (Jul 3, 2010)

G.O.O.D Music is underrated imo


----------



## cezec (Jul 3, 2010)

Deweze said:


> G.O.O.D Music is underrated imo


 
Yeah I definately agree.....They're actually very low key with alot of stuff for some reason. Which is why I'm thinking that this is probably true. I wouldnt put it past Kanye to have a young protege.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 3, 2010)

lol at people telling me to gtfo

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_jYnyVF508&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Jul 4, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLjrMtjy0TU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> slowpoke.jpg
> 
> I like this, but I def think they made the right choice sending it to B.o.B.



I like Lupe also but I don't think this song fit him that well. It's better with B.o.B. I don't think it fits his "style" that well and the beat kinda threw me off with him.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 4, 2010)

Deweze said:


> lol at people telling me to gtfo
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_jYnyVF508&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



term !!!!!  one of my fav rappers.

just saw the BET awards, damn them giving J.Cole that itty bitty screen time, he shoulda performed Who Dat. 

Chris Brown killed it!!!


----------



## Deweze (Jul 4, 2010)

yeah he had a new verse but they cut to commercial and i had to watch it on youtube


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 4, 2010)

Where's the link for that?

Btw:


----------



## Deweze (Jul 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfVoDzQ0FlE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 4, 2010)

The crowd was dead, but I wouldn't expect much more from BET supporters. Jay should have performed with him.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 4, 2010)

Chris Brown faked it...........I loved him for it

EDIT: Way to let J. Cole twist in the wind like that Hov


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 4, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Chris Brown faked it...........I loved him for it
> 
> EDIT: Way to let J. Cole twist in the wind like that Hov



yea get good with the ho's he lost, if he lost any lol.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 4, 2010)

Deweze said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfVoDzQ0FlE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Wow, are you serious? He killed that shit and you could barely hear anything from the crowd. That's insane.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 4, 2010)

fucking BET 

 they want justin beiber


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 4, 2010)

I feel if Jay was with him he would've gotten a much bigger pop


----------



## Purchase (Jul 4, 2010)

*Start at 4:22 It becomes a montage *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQFGVVhZhKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cezec (Jul 4, 2010)

Purchase said:


> *Start at 4:22 It becomes a montage *


----------



## cezec (Jul 4, 2010)

heyy... new Paris Jones....nice 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq3z93bzzmg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 4, 2010)

Deweze said:


> fucking BET
> 
> they want justin beiber


----------



## Lil DAe (Jul 4, 2010)

cezec said:


> heyy... new Paris Jones....nice
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq3z93bzzmg[/YOUTUBE]



So he's only 19 making beats and tracks like this.....man this dude isnt bad IMO. I hope he really did get signed to G.O.O.D. music cause I can already see him fitting in.

(the song i've been jamming to all week.)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 4, 2010)

cezec said:


> heyy... new Paris Jones....nice
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq3z93bzzmg[/YOUTUBE]


I feel like Paris is one of those rappers who may not be saying the rawest shit, but i like his swag and the way he says it flow wise. Actually, alot of Cali natives are like that to me

Also, is his nose stopped up?


----------



## NastyNas (Jul 4, 2010)

What they did to J. Cole was the worst shit I ever witness. Dude spitted some cold as shit and the crowd was dead not even clappin with the chant and to cut him while he was performing man this is the first time I am so mad at the mainstream population but yet they be playin that retarded dance songs shit over THIS man piss the shit outta me and Im even cool bout the mainstream songs but man this was it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 4, 2010)

NastyNas said:


> What they did to J. Cole was the worst shit I ever witness. Dude spitted some cold as shit and the crowd was dead not even clappin with the chant and to cut him while he was performing man this is the first time I am so mad at the mainstream population but yet they be playin that retarded dance songs shit over THIS man piss the shit outta me and Im even cool bout the mainstream songs but man this was it.



Crowd was too drained from Chris Brown's emotional performance 

EDIT: /sarcasm


----------



## NastyNas (Jul 4, 2010)

I guess but shit could of at least clap along dang

EDIT-Ah lol my bad then didnt watch the Awards already it was gonna be bunk


----------



## Lil DAe (Jul 4, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I feel like Paris is one of those rappers who may not be saying the rawest shit, but i like his swag and the way he says it flow wise. Actually, alot of Cali natives are like that to me
> 
> Also, is his nose stopped up?



yeah I feel you on that but idk if his nose is stopped up or not lol. sounds like it is on Fadded. I still think he comes wit it sometimes though but i've been hearing alot of critiques say he can make it if he picks up lyrically. still cant deny the fact that he pumped out two mixtapes (working on 3rd by september) in under a year....

It would be one thing if he was just writing rhymes but the dude is making the beats and producing the tracks all on his own. I hope hip hop can start to see more of this.


----------



## cezec (Jul 4, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I feel like Paris is one of those rappers who may not be saying the rawest shit, but i like his swag and the way he says it flow wise. Actually, alot of Cali natives are like that to me
> 
> Also, is his nose stopped up?


 

yeah i know what you mean. I wish I could just hear him get on a beat and rip it wit no hook or nothing. but i dont know if he's one of those type of rappers to do something like that. I hope he is though...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2010)

Little known freestyles...post them.


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Jul 5, 2010)

ANYBODY listens to Icebeerg billion


----------



## Kameil (Jul 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so4TuqRSye4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmqXKbxDoJ0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJORZ5OLaIM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Jul 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0q4iEE9YU0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GUbn4DfAHM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gXtJcmcHiM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dFREj8GLuc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 5, 2010)

J. Cole was in London and interviewed with Semtex. Semtex told J. Cole that he has nothing to worry about if there was ever concern his mixtape would be better than his album. He said from what he heard he will be fine. 

He then went on to say it came across to him as a cross between Illmatic and College Dropout. 

I am ready for this album.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 5, 2010)

i was ready since the comeup


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 5, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> J. Cole was in London and interviewed with Semtex. Semtex told J. Cole that he has nothing to worry about if there was ever concern his mixtape would be better than his album. He said from what he heard he will be fine.
> 
> He then went on to say it came across to him as *a cross between Illmatic and College Dropout*.
> 
> I am ready for this album.



I just came 

I already had B.o.B picked as my new favourite artist for '10 but if Cole lives up to his hype and surpasses his mixtape material I'm switching sides


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 5, 2010)

Deweze said:


> i was ready since the comeup



Touche


----------



## narutorulez (Jul 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_4S_bZMm_A[/YOUTUBE]

Does anyone know the intro song to this concert(the one before Run this town), or is it some new shit? its from a concert Jay-z had 2 days ago in Swedens biggest festival, it was fucking epic! best live show I have ever seen 

he even brought out J Cole!!


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 5, 2010)

narutorulez said:


> Does anyone know the intro song to this concert(the one before Run this town), or is it some new shit?


[YOUTUBE]VXialSS1n00[/YOUTUBE]
It's this song with an altered beat.


----------



## narutorulez (Jul 5, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> [YOUTUBE]VXialSS1n00[/YOUTUBE]
> It's this song with an altered beat.




Ah thanks, maybe the difference also is because had an orcestra behind himself?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2010)

And those who sampled it
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzofceO53c4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GaA9a0_v0Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4wWPq_hu30[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9SUOMP9Yd4[/YOUTUBE]







I still want those little known freestyles guys


----------



## Cash (Jul 5, 2010)

Crooked I definitely one of my favorites, dude is nice


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 5, 2010)

Can't wait for J.Cole's album. I've been spinning his 3 mixtapes like Crazeh!


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 5, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Crooked I definitely one of my favorites, dude is nice



Hell yea. He should restart that hiphop weekly shit again, if anything. 
Anybody ever hear him freestyle over internation players anthem? that was my favorite

[YOUTUBE]EpVgEs5c1rg[/YOUTUBE]
Freestyle doesn't start till like 50 seconds in


----------



## Kittan (Jul 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]bjspyEJ6cpQ[/YOUTUBE]
Something about this reminds of Lil Wayne on Rebirth


----------



## Kameil (Jul 6, 2010)

Y'all are sleeping on the people that are on the come-up. 

Go grab Sean Falyon's "Be everywhere" 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzbwYZ2-pbE[/YOUTUBE]

Also any of y'all fuck w/ Chip Tha Ripper from Cleveland? 

Fuck with his new Independance tape that dropped not too long ago 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I Am A Robot & Proud - Making a Case for Magic




Also give Hollyweerd a try w/ their new tape Edible Phat 2.0 



Giving you fools dope shit.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 6, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Y'all are sleeping on the people that are on the come-up.
> 
> Go grab Sean Falyon's "Be everywhere"
> 
> ...



All i know from Chip is what I've heard on others song (Cudi and Pac Div)


----------



## Kameil (Jul 6, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> All i know from Chip is what I've heard on others song (Cudi and Pac Div)



Sent you his recent tape do enjoy.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 6, 2010)

A few days late, but still good to know...

This has got to be the funniest shit I've seen all year.

I saw a video of some kid dissing him, travis porter and new boyz on youtube I look for it tomorrow and post it.



> Also any of y'all fuck w/ Chip Tha Ripper from Cleveland?
> 
> Fuck with his new Independance tape that dropped not too long ago
> 
> ...



I just downloaded Edible Phat 2.0 I'll listen to it tomorrow.


----------



## narutorulez (Jul 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> And those who sampled it
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzofceO53c4[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GaA9a0_v0Q[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4wWPq_hu30[/YOUTUBE]
> ...




Thanks *Fucking Reps Underground Mc & Mider T* 

Crooked I is pretty good! have heard some of his solo albums which I like but I have to say I have for some reason a hard time listening to Slaughterhouse, maybe its because I dont like the beats and thats why I have a hard time listening to it.


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkblgEpR-Rg[/YOUTUBE]

Cyssero/Rocksta version as well.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol Cole be confusing me on his relation to Drake: 



"What you think about the comparisons of you and Drake, do you hate it?"

"I would hate it if he was whack"


----------



## cezec (Jul 7, 2010)

anyone know the release date for Kanye's new albulm? GAJ


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2010)

^Sometime in September

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwqK0rMoJ3s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7qKd2iaMkk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gct5BV0u1mA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

MORE FREESTLYES


----------



## cezec (Jul 7, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^Sometime in September
> 
> 
> MORE FREESTLYES


 
0_o Thats the same month Paris drops his.... irony anyone lol

anyway I cant wait for that albulm. Power is a hot song, I just hope its not as week as 808's . 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XNTNZeMv44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 7, 2010)

narutorulez said:


> Thanks *Fucking Reps *Underground Mc* & Mider T*



You butchered my name.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 7, 2010)

Underground MC LOLOL


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 7, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Lol Cole be confusing me on his relation to Drake:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the same thing he has always said.

"He knows and I know and listeners know we are in 2 different worlds". 

Which is essentially saying Drake is good at the whole pop thing and I am good at the hip hop thing.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 7, 2010)

Man "No Love" by Eminem is stuck in my head throughout the whole week. That song and "25 to life" Fucking hell.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2010)

XV, another dude from Fayetteville...I don't know who he's signed with though.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 8, 2010)

Mider T said:


> XV, another dude from Fayetteville...I don't know who he's signed with though.



any works from him? mixtapes? he's def worth a listen.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 8, 2010)

Mider T said:


> XV, another dude from Fayetteville...I don't know who he's signed with though.





JB the Jedi said:


> any works from him? mixtapes? he's def worth a listen.


Didn't you hear the freestyle? "Google him" 

wiki


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2010)

He used to have like 2 mixtapes up on mininova...I never got a chance to download them before the purge.   I'll look around though.

EDIT: Oh shit, he did say he was from Kansas.  I could've sworn I saw comments that said he was from Fayetteville though lol


----------



## cezec (Jul 8, 2010)

IDK man....I really believe that alot of these radio/tv "freestyles" are pre-meditated the same way people "freestyle" for rap battles lol. now every once and a while I hear one that seems authentic enough but a majority of them make me believe that they arent free styles.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 8, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Didn't you hear the freestyle? "Google him"
> 
> wiki



lmao !!!!!

he said XV like 20 times ! i think im still hi. 


*reps for callin me out.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2010)

cezec said:


> IDK man....I really believe that alot of these radio/tv "freestyles" are pre-meditated the same way people "freestyle" for rap battles lol. now every once and a while I hear one that seems authentic enough but a majority of them make me believe that they arent free styles.



Do you know what the original meaning of "freestyle" was?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d_LcYJA3Ag[/YOUTUBE]

Posted before, still sickness as hell.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpdX14zmQtI[/YOUTUBE]

It's Blasphemy if Big KRIT hasn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## narutorulez (Jul 8, 2010)

here is some fresh J. Cole freestyle on some Wu-tang beats from Tim Westwood [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnqLjAV6WWA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Saw Nas & Damian Marley live yesterday, they where fucking TIGHT!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 8, 2010)

thats what I like about Cole, dude is getting too good too fast.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 8, 2010)

godamnit talib why

why why why why why


----------



## cezec (Jul 8, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Do you know what the original meaning of "freestyle" was?


 

Nah I really dont. I just grew up and always thought that a real freestyle is supposed to be str8 off the head


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2010)

cezec said:


> Nah I really dont. I just grew up and always thought that a real freestyle is supposed to be str8 off the head







> Originally, in Old School Hip-Hop, the term ?freestyle? referred to a pre-written rap verse that was not on any particular subject matter and was just written for the purpose of demonstrating skill


----------



## NastyNas (Jul 8, 2010)

Another song Cole kills

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOVTbLl2M8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Jul 8, 2010)

Lost all my respect for Kweli out of all things collaborating w/ Gucci?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 8, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Lost all my respect for Kweli out of all things collaborating w/ Gucci?





I was all excited for some awesome Wale win to be announced today, and what do I get? A follow up to the mixtape about nothing.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 8, 2010)

Deweze said:


> godamnit talib why
> 
> why why why why why


 

oh my fucking god its so bad


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 8, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Lost all my respect for Kweli out of all things collaborating w/ Gucci?



Yea he deserves to be shot...

Edit: Lol this song is pretty shit, Talib's verse ain't bad though


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jul 8, 2010)

I was just coming here to talk about Gucci and Kweli.

My jaw hit the floor when I saw it.

And yeah, new Wale tape is fuck yeah.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jul 8, 2010)

Double post haters gon' hate.

I saw you guys talking about XV about a page back. Stop sleeping and get Everybody's Nobody, 30 Minute Layover and Please Hold.

All 3 are good. His Drop The World remix is crazy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 8, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> And yeah, new Wale tape is fuck yeah.



Am disappoint, I hate Seifield and hated the Mixtape About Nothing. 

This is like Disturbed trying make their new CD sound like Belive


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jul 8, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Am disappoint, I hate Seifield and hated the Mixtape About Nothing.
> 
> This is like Disturbed trying make their new CD sound like Belive



Never seen Seinfield. Mixtape About Nothing was good, I liked 100 Miles and Running and Back To The Feature more though. Too many sound clips and shit on Mixtape About Fuck All.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 8, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Never seen Seinfield. Mixtape About Nothing was good, I liked 100 Miles and Running and Back To The Feature more though.* Too many sound clips and shit on Mixtape About Fuck All*.



Exactly. Only Wale tape I didnt care for.

Hate is the New Love ftw


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 8, 2010)

Prefer Mixtape about nothing to Back to the Feature (though back to the feature has some dope ass tracks). Haven't listened to 100 Miles too much though


----------



## LayZ (Jul 8, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Lost all my respect for Kweli out of all things collaborating w/ Gucci?





Deweze said:


> oh my fucking god its so bad





Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Yea he deserves to be shot...
> 
> Edit: Lol this song is pretty shit, Talib's verse ain't bad though





G.O.A.T. said:


> I was just coming here to talk about Gucci and Kweli.
> 
> My jaw hit the floor when I saw it.
> 
> And yeah, new Wale tape is fuck yeah.


Honestly, I'm not surprised.  Kweli will collab with practically ANYBODY.  As long as he doesn't compromise his lyrical prowess or subject matter, he'll still be my favorite.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 8, 2010)

Agree that these are essential for hip hop heads?? I've only heard a few of these track for track Downloads?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 8, 2010)

Most of those albums are hip-hop classics.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2010)

That is a pretty great list of hip hop essentials actually and although I would switch out a select few you really can't go wrong with those.


----------



## Z (Jul 8, 2010)

Can someone write down all the names of the albums shown?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 8, 2010)

Z said:


> Can someone write down all the names of the albums shown?



The artists and album titles are readable in this image.


----------



## The777Man (Jul 8, 2010)

It saddens me that rap has fallen so low. Ever since I started listening to old-school rap from the 80's and 90's, it really disgusts that 99.99% of the rappers today can even call the shit that they produce 'music.' Old-school rap had better lyrics, better flow, and better rythm. Rappers back in those days didn't all sing about the same mundane bullshit. My favorite rap artist of all time is GZA of the Wu Tang Clan, and his album Liquid Swords is my favorite rap album of all time.


----------



## cezec (Jul 8, 2010)

THE ULTIMATE said:


> It saddens me that rap has fallen so low. Ever since I started listening to old-school rap from the 80's and 90's, it really disgusts that 99.99% of the rappers today can even call the shit that they produce 'music.' Old-school rap had better lyrics, better flow, and better rythm. Rappers back in those days didn't all sing about the same mundane bullshit.


 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBwvFBxf_Eg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jbxi9hxctk8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

hip hop has always had its share of ups and DOWNS lol


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 8, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> This is the same thing he has always said.
> 
> "He knows and I know and listeners know we are in 2 different worlds".
> 
> Which is essentially saying Drake is good at the whole pop thing and I am good at the hip hop thing.



Wow, you are something else.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey...95 South is apart of my past


----------



## cezec (Jul 9, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Hey...95 South is apart of my past


 
lol. and now so is soulja boy, gucci mane, and niki minaj and the rest....

embrace it


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 9, 2010)

cezec said:


> hip hop has always had its share of ups and DOWNS lol



Lol, there's a time and place for the party stuff as well imo. I would hate it if Hip-Hop was all intelligent all the time


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2010)

cezec said:


> lol. and now so is soulja boy, gucci mane, and niki minaj and the rest....
> 
> embrace it



I have no connection to those guys


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 9, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Lost all my respect for Kweli out of all things collaborating w/ Gucci?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V4mj0FpAwQ[/YOUTUBE]

BURR!


----------



## cezec (Jul 9, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I have no connection to those guys


 

hmmmm....realy

ALL MY FELLAS WHERE DA BOOTY AT? ______________!!!

if you can finish that line then you have a connection 

edit: it all started from somewhere lol


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> The artists and album titles are readable in this image.



Nice, i have all the albums there


----------



## Cax (Jul 9, 2010)

Aye, if anyone could find the instrumental to Smif-n-Wessun's "Hellucination", that'd be dope. I can't find the fucking beat, and it's ridiculous, as you can hear;


----------



## Purchase (Jul 9, 2010)

Did anyone else enjoy this battle as much as I did?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaUwtL6U5BE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-Q7t-cVRvU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cec2DN5_Tyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Super Naruto (Jul 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaopV_KCyis[/YOUTUBE]

One fucking awesome song guys!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 9, 2010)

NastyNas said:


> Another song Cole kills
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOVTbLl2M8A[/YOUTUBE]


So beastly man this guy's amazing. 

Good Ass Job's tracklist has hit the net. 





> 1. Hell Of A Life
> 2. Dark Fantasy
> 3. Power
> 4. Chain Heavy
> ...


Sounds like a darker album compared to Graduation but definately not like 808s was, more of a bragging "dark" but that's how Kanye's life has been these days with all that media attention. Then again with Graduation he felt triumphant because he "graduated" and with Good Ass Job it feels as though while he's achieved what he wants to achieve here comes the stress of having a "good ass job".


----------



## Purchase (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok If we're on here hyping up J cole there's a serious problem. 

Anyhow I agree with the post above me about Kanye's track list


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 9, 2010)

Purchase said:


> Ok If we're on here hyping up J cole there's a serious problem.
> 
> Anyhow I agree with the post above me about Kanye's track list



Fuck you mean huh?


----------



## Deweze (Jul 9, 2010)

the album leaked?


Edit: This might not be that intelligent but don't you guys think Fabolous and Kanye sound ill together?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m5lOsUdhRE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 9, 2010)

Deweze said:


> the album leaked?



Good Ass Job?

People are speculating that it's leaked and there's a link floating around, but each mp3 file is password protected, apparently. I'll post a link in here/make a pimp thread as soon as it leaks.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2010)

If he's done with the album, why is he waiting months to release it?


----------



## Z (Jul 9, 2010)

Deweze said:


> the album leaked?
> 
> 
> Edit: This might not be that intelligent but don't you guys think Fabolous and Kanye sound ill together?
> ...



I didn't check this yet but Fabolous is a really good rapper. Don't see why he would be classified as unintelligent.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2010)

^He has his moments, kind of like Kanye.


----------



## cezec (Jul 10, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Good Ass Job's tracklist has hit the net. Sounds like a darker album compared to Graduation but definately not like 808s was, more of a bragging "dark" but that's how Kanye's life has been these days with all that media attention. Then again with Graduation he felt triumphant because he "graduated" and with Good Ass Job it feels as though while he's achieved what he wants to achieve here comes the stress of having a "good ass job".


 

so Popular isnt on it? I guess that means that video was Kanye making the beat for Paris Jones then and not the other way around.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlxsXQBZk-M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 10, 2010)

KanYe album leaking already? 11 Weeks in advance, dont think so

I do believe that the tracklist has some legit to it, but I doubt its the final version. Also if you look at the tracklist and size of the files then its most likely that track 11 is a skit and track 16 some kinda outro/skit or perhaps just a short track...


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jul 10, 2010)

Curren$y - Pilot Talk?

Anyone know if it leaked?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 10, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Curren$y - Pilot Talk?
> 
> Anyone know if it leaked?



It didn't leak everyone's actually going to wait for it although I know somebody who actually has it he posted it on his twitter. 



Homie says he copped it from a small Baltimore record store that releases records a week early although he's not leaking it himself so he says because if he does everyone will be on his ass.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Deweze (Jul 10, 2010)

lol I remember this [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYLKVAdglB0[/YOUTUBE]

sounds like this album is gonna be crazy


----------



## K-deps (Jul 10, 2010)

Could anyone hook me up with Wale- Mixtape About Nothing?
I've never really given Wale a good listen so i wanna give him a try


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 10, 2010)

K-deps said:


> Could anyone hook me up with Wale- Mixtape About Nothing?
> I've never really given Wale a good listen so i wanna give him a try



I've sent it to you.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't care about that Mason/Illuminati shit, but this record is actually hot!


----------



## K-deps (Jul 10, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I've sent it to you.



Damn that was fast. Thanks


----------



## strawberrychibi (Jul 10, 2010)

Eminem is awsome


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2010)

Deweze said:


> lol I remember this [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYLKVAdglB0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> sounds like this album is gonna be crazy



Why's he trying to sound like Drake?  He's not in his twenties anymore.



Dimezanime88 said:


> I don't care about that Mason/Illuminati shit, but this record is actually hot!



That is actually pretty good, who knew BWOSS had it in him?  The hook is still annoying as hell though.


----------



## Cash (Jul 10, 2010)

thats a good track, that and the track with Kanye was pretty good. although Ross's haiti line was fucked up, cant lie i laughed. idk, i had no buzz for this album until i heard these tracks. guess i'll give ross a chance, ugh


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jul 10, 2010)

Kameil said:


> It didn't leak everyone's actually going to wait for it although I know somebody who actually has it he posted it on his twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> Homie says he copped it from a small Baltimore record store that releases records a week early although he's not leaking it himself so he says because if he does everyone will be on his ass.



Ah ok. It's rare for a record not to leak these days, I'm surprised.

Artwork is still amazing. Definitely one of my favourites. Not even lying. Curren$y has moved up in my books. Couldn't care less for him until he started fucking with Ski, Mos and Jay Elec. Now I really like him. 
Might have to give Wiz another chance soon.


----------



## Eki (Jul 10, 2010)

i need some honest opinions on this...


----------



## Kittan (Jul 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]NzCukmO4fhg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Jul 11, 2010)

Super Naruto said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaopV_KCyis[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> One fucking awesome song guys!



I haven't heard that song in forever! I love the damn chorus. Its genius.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2010)

^Elevator is dope, love that song. 

So been listening to Who Dat...can someone hit me up with a HQ version of it? I fucking love this song. This album gonna be fire if he can come with quality like that. 

*Hey so anything you can do I can do better
And any chick you can screw I can get wetter*


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 11, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> So been listening to Who Dat...*can someone hit me up with a HQ version of it?* I fucking love this song. This album gonna be fire if he can come with quality like that.



Link removed


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6PyB9Feu_k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

don't know if this has been posted, but sick vid. I really like his stage presence, straight swagg

It's J. Cole's time now on these threads!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Link removed



Gotta spread more rep but thanks. I gotta also get this guys mixtape, listened to half of the songs on tube, guy is sick.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 11, 2010)

Only just got A Kid Named Cudi and this album is so sick. I've been watching him play some tracks of it in concert and I wish I knew how sick he was when he was playing tracks like Embrace the Martian and Man on The Moon.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 11, 2010)

Drake:



Not use to the chorus/singing, and he's still talking about his fame, but his lyrics in later parts of the song is the realness that brought me to like Drake in the beginning.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 11, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Drake:
> 
> 
> 
> Not use to the chorus/singing, and he's still talking about his fame, but his lyrics in later parts of the song is the realness that brought me to like Drake in the beginning.



Wasn't this supposed to be a feature on Teflon Don, I remember reading on Rapradar.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 12, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Wasn't this supposed to be a feature on Teflon Don, I remember reading on Rapradar.



Yea, I guess that's why they called it "lost verse".


----------



## Rannic (Jul 12, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Yea, I guess that's why they called it "lost verse".



I see what you did, regardless this verse it better then most of the stuff on his album


----------



## Bleach (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Toreno (Jul 12, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6PyB9Feu_k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> don't know if this has been posted, but sick vid. I really like his stage presence, straight swagg
> 
> It's J. Cole's time now on these threads!!!!



Just started listening to him today. Interesting video. He went off!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2010)

Paris Morton (lost verse) is hot, Drake should have never been found


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 12, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Paris Morton (lost verse) is hot, Drake should have never been found



...What?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2010)

I think he's saying Drake sucks


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2010)

Quite the opposite actually


----------



## Rannic (Jul 12, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Quite the opposite actually



I understand your meaning Mider T, and I agree.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 12, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Quite the opposite actually



I just didn't understand the "shouldn't have been discovered". Why would you say such a thing?:amazed


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 12, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> I just didn't understand the "shouldn't have been discovered". Why would you say such a thing?:amazed



He's saying Drake was better before he was "discovered" and blew up


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFiPANvxfDg&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 12, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> He's saying Drake was better before he was "discovered" and blew up



Granted, but if it wasn't for "Ransom" and the exposure that song got, I wouldn't have ever heard of Drake.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 12, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Granted, but if it wasn't for "Ransom" and the exposure that song got, I wouldn't have ever heard of Drake.



That's also I got wind of Drake I was helping a friend edit a video with Ransom.


----------



## Fiasco (Jul 12, 2010)

this piece

This is one of three Mobb Deep tracks I've heard.Wanna hear more.
Which album do y'all recommend I get first?


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jul 13, 2010)

Fiasco said:


> On My Own
> 
> This is one of three Mobb Deep tracks I've heard.Wanna hear more.
> Which album do y'all recommend I get first?



The Infamous.

That's considered their best album by a long way.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]jvhgMS8s1_0[/YOUTUBE]
Wu tang beat


----------



## itachi0982 (Jul 13, 2010)

Anyone here listen to Hollyweerd?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iI6PQeuyZQc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIXron6oBtw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 13, 2010)

can i post a Waka Flame song if it has Wale on it


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 13, 2010)

Hellll NO

Shame on Wale


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GlpeFqMLZI[/YOUTUBE]

Sorry if this has been posted before. I really do hope these three collaborate on other songs. I think they'll not only help each other but also music in general. I wasn't really a fan of B.O.B until I saw this. He killed it.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GlpeFqMLZI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted before. I really do hope these three collaborate on other songs. I think they'll not only help each other but also music in general. I wasn't really a fan of B.O.B until I saw this. He killed it.



Yea, heard it on Worldstarhiphop. Good song. Possible revival of the Fugees?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 14, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Yea, heard it on Worldstarhiphop. Good song. Possible revival of the Fugees?





Also, whoever runs the All City Chess Club twitter account asked fans if they should add a female, and if so, who. All the votes that I saw were either for Janelle Monae or Jean Grae.

Janelle a bad bitch too with that nappy ass pompadour


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GlpeFqMLZI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted before. I really do hope these three collaborate on other songs. I think they'll not only help each other but also music in general. I wasn't really a fan of B.O.B until I saw this. He killed it.



You know who would've made this video/song perfect?  Andre 3000


----------



## Rannic (Jul 14, 2010)

Mider T said:


> You know who would've made this video/song perfect?  Andre 3000



He would have but it's hard to get a feature from him.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 14, 2010)

Will def give that a listen for some of the features


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 14, 2010)

^ Cover just ruined this thread page.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 14, 2010)

LOL that album is actually decent..his production is amazing


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2010)

Rick Ross produced it?


----------



## Bleach (Jul 14, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> ^ Cover just ruined this thread page.



The cover is beastly


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 14, 2010)

UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM WHY THE FUCK ALL YA'LL DISCUSSING HOW EPIC THIS CURREN$Y CD IS?!?!?!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 14, 2010)

Nah im saying the people he gets to produce


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 15, 2010)

Straight up hilarious!


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2010)

Saying that Rick Ross gets the best production in the game is a pretty bold claim


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2010)

Fiasco said:


> Seven Thousand Miles For What?
> 
> This is one of three Mobb Deep tracks I've heard.Wanna hear more.
> Which album do y'all recommend I get first?



The Infamous is one of the best rap albums. Real dark and grimy vibe to it.

If you want a hot track, "Eye for an Eye" ft Nas and Raekwon has always been one of my favorite Mobb Deep songs.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 15, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM WHY THE FUCK ALL YA'LL AINT DISCUSSING HOW EPIC THIS CURREN$Y CD IS?!?!?!


WELL?!?!?!


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 15, 2010)

"Clean and dope like heroin soap"

That was actually a pretty decent punchline, but the rest is just hilariously bad.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 15, 2010)

New The-Dream album is getting good reviews but it's pretty so-so IMO =/


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey can some one here explain word play to me? Like show some lyrics with really clever word play. I'm trying to start learning word play. 



And Does any know what i should study if i would want to write lyrics like complex ones?


----------



## Rannic (Jul 15, 2010)

Perverse said:


> New The-Dream album is getting good reviews but it's pretty so-so IMO =/



It alright, but he gonna be getting coverage by the press because of his affair though.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2010)

The best bit is that the fat kid is 34 years old.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 15, 2010)

Avon Barksdale said:


> Hey can some one here explain word play to me? Like show some lyrics with really clever word play. I'm trying to start learning word play.
> 
> 
> 
> And Does any know what i should study if i would want to write lyrics like complex ones?



Lol wordplay is experimenting w/ your knowledge with the variety of words you already know and using them in conjunction w/ metaphors and such whilst free styling. But these days in the industry Free styles are dead as shit all the "Freestyles" you see these days are pre-meditated, already written etc. 

EX: "I'm the action on the court you the gum stuck on the bleachers" ~ Curren$y

You can't learn wordplay because you already know it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 15, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> The best bit is that the fat kid is 34 years old.



Based gods don't age.


----------



## ez (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 15, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> It alright, but he gonna be getting coverage by the press because of his affair though.





wasnt he with Christina Milian....honestly if he cheated on her....sigh.


----------



## Tash (Jul 15, 2010)

Avon Barksdale said:


> Hey can some one here explain word play to me? Like show some lyrics with really clever word play. I'm trying to start learning word play.



Word play is just using double-meanings, puns on words, and the like to be clever.

like this here.



			
				Aceyalone said:
			
		

> I square up, select, and rec'd, every tangle
> I flare up, and you can try, any angle
> Even Bermuda, but I bury the barracuda
> then I'm, octa-gone in the wind with the pollen


----------



## Rannic (Jul 15, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> wasnt he with Christina Milian....honestly if he cheated on her....sigh.



Yeah Dream a fool, you get her pregnant and cheat on her with your assistant.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCqUyCiOmvU[/YOUTUBE]

Been running this trk for quite a while this vid's enjoyable along w/ Pill's quick little cameo w/ spitta.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ckDja-PG_0Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nsLcHrT1HmY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]A-Tml4FQB68[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]NrcEBTxiVHI[/YOUTUBE]

Enjoy


----------



## Bleach (Jul 15, 2010)

Just discovered


----------



## Z (Jul 15, 2010)

^ Kinda late thar.


----------



## cezec (Jul 16, 2010)

sooooo Jin is a Gospel artist now

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTWlFQbaalQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Jul 16, 2010)

Z said:


> ^ Kinda late thar.



I know. Should have said "Recently discovered by me for me xD"

But


----------



## Deweze (Jul 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2udLKqJjDw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzPcT0qNiEs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

this dude is like all the best rappers put together


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2010)

He's very talented, I'm eagerly awaiting his album


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I know. Should have said "Recently discovered by me for me xD"
> 
> But



As much as I like Lupe, you can't trust his word.  lol Dude has priorities all over the place.  Take that book thing for example, he's dropped and picked it up again like 5 times since 2006.  Also sometimes he says he's done rapping, sometimes he says he's in the middle, sometimes he says he doesn't know how long it'll go.  And last interview he said there is no more Child Rebel Soldier.
Come on Lu, just be real


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jul 16, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Lol wordplay is experimenting w/ your knowledge with the variety of words you already know and using them in conjunction w/ metaphors and such whilst free styling. But these days in the industry Free styles are dead as shit all the "Freestyles" you see these days are pre-meditated, already written etc.
> 
> EX: "I'm the action on the court you the gum stuck on the bleachers" ~ Curren$y
> 
> You can't learn wordplay because you already know it.



A freestyle is a freestyle whether it's prewritten or not.



Kameil said:


> Shut the fuck up





He's asking for help to learn wordplay and you're giving him metaphors. Seriously?

Wordplay is: 

"I am "focused man" And I'm not afraid of death 
And I'm going all out I circle the vultures in a van and 
I run the block (run) Pull up in a drop (pull up) 
Push up on my money (push up) I'm in great shape dunn"

"They think I'm out of shape so I have to jog they memory"

"All rhymers with Alzheimer's line up please
All mamis with mind freeze please line up please
All bloggers with comments please, I come in peace
Let's see if we can kill your amnesia by the time I leave"

You can't learn wordplay because you already know it? Way to be a smartass...He obviously wants to learn how to use it better. And it looks like you don't know what you're talking about so you're better off deleting your post.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 16, 2010)

Japanese Cartoon have put up an album to download on their website, remember that one mysterious band Lupe was fronting.




No idea how good it is, but its free to DL after you join there mailing list.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 17, 2010)

Kid Cudi's new shit is sounding pretty good.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Japanese Cartoon have put up an album to download on their website, remember that one mysterious band Lupe was fronting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lupe is the front man, it can't be shit.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 17, 2010)

my home dude said Big Boi's album was best hip hop album of the year so far....what else do yall know of that could refute this statement. cause i dont know of anything else worth a damn.


----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Jul 17, 2010)

Deweze said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2udLKqJjDw[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzPcT0qNiEs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> this dude is like all the best rappers put together



I second this, imo the chain of dominance in lyrical hip-hop goes Lupe>Jay Electronica>J.Cole>Raekwon...


----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Jul 17, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> my home dude said Big Boi's album was best hip hop album of the year so far....what else do yall know of that could refute this statement. cause i dont know of anything else worth a damn.



Well if lupe finally drops Lasers this year...


----------



## Fiasco (Jul 17, 2010)

Blu talked something about finishing up an album after How I Got Over came out.When's that dropping?

btw Has anyone heard Cole's Premeditated Murder?
Hook is touching.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOyryFpaIpA[/YOUTUBE]



Cole has yet to disappoint me.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 17, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> my home dude said Big Boi's album was best hip hop album of the year so far....what else do yall know of that could refute this statement. cause i dont know of anything else worth a damn.



Um. Fuck no.

Shad
Roots

Even Eminems album is better than Big Boi's bs


----------



## Deweze (Jul 17, 2010)

You can tell cole won't disappoint cause his single wasn't a rnb shit


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 17, 2010)

Deweze said:


> You can tell cole won't disappoint cause his single wasn't a rnb shit



Well its not like I am having doubts. I am more just surprised at how much I like each song. They aren't just okay, they are all real good.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 17, 2010)

You know what's funny, I seen J Cole Who Dat had 5 million views on youtube and started thinking "finally people recognize good music", but then I seen Justin Beiber had 300 million+


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 17, 2010)

Deweze said:


> You know what's funny, I seen J Cole Who Dat had 5 million views on youtube and started thinking "finally people recognize good music", but then I seen Justin Beiber had 300 million+



Haha. Well pop will always have a bigger fan base since it relates to more people. Especially when it is a kid like Beiber pulling in other kids who follow any trend. 

How many 12 year olds do you think are bumping Cole?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJVXb5M4Deo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 17, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOyryFpaIpA[/YOUTUBE]



Didn't he use that "kill the game" line in his freestyle on Hot97?


----------



## Deweze (Jul 17, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Haha. Well pop will always have a bigger fan base since it relates to more people. Especially when it is a kid like Beiber pulling in other kids who follow any trend.
> 
> How many 12 year olds do you think are bumping Cole?



Yeah I see what you're saying, but 300million? that's like WOOOW, I would think it was the best video every made if I was new to the internet lol


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 18, 2010)

I am intelligent and I listen to some Hip-Hop
reporting in


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 18, 2010)

That All City Chess Club sounds too good to be true. Lupe, B.o.B, Cole, Wale...I honestly think that this side project wont land
Kanye, Pharell and Lupe already tried something like this with their Child Rebel Soldier, but I never heard anything from them anymore


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 18, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Didn't he use that "kill the game" line in his freestyle on Hot97?



I actually think the whole second verse was from the Last Stretch freestyle he put out. 

That said a lot of artists historically put out some verses or lines from verses in the mixtapes that are actually part of official songs. I am not saying its good or bad, just that he isn't the first to do something of that nature. 



Deweze said:


> Yeah I see what you're saying, but 300million? that's like WOOOW, I would think it was the best video every made if I was new to the internet lol



Now that I think about it 300 mil is extreme. Are you sure you didn't misread that? That is a ridiculous number.


----------



## Grandia (Jul 18, 2010)

Not a big eminem fan but i always loved this song:

Hellbound
*Ultra Orange & Emmanuelle*-"Don't Kiss Me Goodbye"

Soul Calibur sample is dope too


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> That All City Chess Club sounds too good to be true. Lupe, B.o.B, Cole, Wale...I honestly think that this side project wont land
> Kanye, Pharell and Lupe already tried something like this with their Child Rebel Soldier, but I never heard anything from them anymore



Pharell and Kanye are quite busy people and all and the members of the All City Chess Club...aren't.  For lack of a better term.


----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Jul 18, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Pharell and Kanye are quite busy people and all and the members of the All City Chess Club...aren't.  For lack of a better term.



well all members of All City Chess Club have had mixtapes or albums released in this year so far, so you can't really say there not busy.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2010)

Aren't as busy, my mistake.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 18, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Pharell and Kanye are quite busy people and all and the members of the All City Chess Club...aren't.  For lack of a better term.



Exactly. Plus, its not like its gonna be every one of them on every song, so you can get acombo of, say, Wale, J. Cole., Diggy and Blu on a track and that'd be easy to put on the mixtape. I feel like they just need one huge song with all them on it, and then the rest should be combos of the different artists and stuff


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 18, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJVXb5M4Deo[/YOUTUBE]



I'm feeling this.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uta0U9P5Lt4[/YOUTUBE]

heard he was only 15 when he recorded this. I also hear he was 17 or 18.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 19, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Pharell and Kanye are quite busy people and all and the members of the All City Chess Club...aren't.  For lack of a better term.



Child Rebel Soldier was conceived about 3 years ago, I believe when Kanye prepared his Graduation album. Lupe was also dropping his latest album the Cool back then. After that, they had time to work with each other. Hell, Lupe and even Pharrell, I believe, went on tour with Kanye. Not to mention, if Mr West has time for side projects like 808's then he should make time for Child Rebel Soldier group 

But like ChaosGhost said, not all the members need to be together to record for this group, so perhaps All City will drop something soon this year


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jul 19, 2010)

cezec said:


> sooooo Jin is a Gospel artist now
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTWlFQbaalQ[/YOUTUBE]



All the best freestyle rappers can't make a _good_ album. Prove me wrong.



Wu Fei said:


> my home dude said Big Boi's album was best hip hop album of the year so far....what else do yall know of that could refute this statement. cause i dont know of anything else worth a damn.



It was definitely a solid album. I don't think it's the best. But I'd put it above most in terms of originality and being fun to listen to, even if people like Shad and Em beat him in terms of lyrics. I'd say I enjoyed Big Boi's album more. And thats coming from a Shad stan.



Chaos Ghost said:


> Exactly. Plus, its not like its gonna be every one of them on every song, so you can get acombo of, say, Wale, J. Cole., Diggy and Blu on a track and that'd be easy to put on the mixtape. I feel like they just need one huge song with all them on it, and then the rest should be combos of the different artists and stuff



They need a track with everyone on it doing some back and forth Styles P and Jadakiss shit.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Child Rebel Soldier was conceived about 3 years ago, I believe when Kanye prepared his Graduation album. Lupe was also dropping his latest album the Cool back then. After that, they had time to work with each other. Hell, Lupe and even Pharrell, I believe, went on tour with Kanye. Not to mention, if Mr West has time for side projects like 808's then he should make time for Child Rebel Soldier group
> 
> But like ChaosGhost said, not all the members need to be together to record for this group, so perhaps All City will drop something soon this year



Kanye and Pharrel are businessmen, and Lupe is turning into somewhat of a humanitarian.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 19, 2010)

Kanye and Pharell actually have things to do. Lupe's and the rest of ACCC by comparasion have plenty of free time especially the ones like Charles Hamilton, Diggy, The Cool Kids Kids and Blu.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 19, 2010)

"I like to escape reality, but I'm not emo.
I don't cut myself, no need bro.
I'm already in front of the line like zero."

I was trying to sleep and started making this little BS up, lol. No one on my facebook commented on it. =/ One dude said he didn't even understand it. I thought it was pretty straight forward.


----------



## NastyNas (Jul 19, 2010)

Damns toooo nice


----------



## Deweze (Jul 19, 2010)

^ everyone likes jcole, not like drake where some people like him and some don't, jcole is a time bomb!


----------



## NastyNas (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol yea iono why but I just dont like Drakes rappin style


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2010)

Why wasn't this posted before?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmNI860q0A8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 19, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Why wasn't this posted before?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmNI860q0A8[/YOUTUBE]



1. I believe it was.

2. Its not very good. At least to me.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 19, 2010)

sigh u bastards and J.Cole.

listened to him so much now, i finally like him. Didn't like Who Dat AT ALL a month or so ago. But i can let it ride now. 

The Warm up....i had it for like ever. only til now do i fuck wit it. dunno if its a shift in my ears or what.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 19, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> All the best freestyle rappers can't make a _good_ album. *Prove me wrong*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black Thought nuff said.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jul 20, 2010)

How does Linguistics/Eng Language play a part in rap? I mean how would it help someone improve on their lyricism and all that by learning it?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 20, 2010)

Its all about syllables.  Its really hard to explain in writing.  But timing and syllables


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 20, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Its all about syllables.  Its really hard to explain in writing.  But timing and syllables



I think I can explain.

Basically you want to have the same amount of syllables in every line, most of the time. It makes it sound balanced and easier to flow. Count the syllables in some of your favorite lines from a song and you'll see that they're probably within 0-4 syllables of each other.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm not sure if "underground" is being used correctly here.

I must admit, I lol'd


----------



## Kameil (Jul 20, 2010)

Stinky MC


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 20, 2010)

Anyone hear Teflon Don yet? I'm not really a Rick Ross fan but after reading somethings I'm wondering if it's worth a download. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Teflon Don received generally positive reviews from music critics. Allmusic writer David Jeffries viewed it as an improvement over Ross's previous album Deeper Than Rap (2009) and stated "Teflon plays up the chilled and soulful elements of its predecessor, meaning Ross has graduated to a level where words like 'organic' and 'poignant' come into play". Entertainment Weekly's Simon Vozick-Levinson called Ross "a competent rapper" and complimented his "ear for lush, expansive beats". Edwin Ortiz of HipHopDX wrote that "Rick Ross has found a way to incorporate more into his music without compromising his mission as evidenced by a shortened track list and less dependency on tall tales about cocaine dreams. Jon Caramanica of The New York Times described him as "a ferocious character, an impressive rapper... a clever and loose thinker" and wrote that the album"establishes him as one of rap’s most potent and creative forces".* Sean Fennessey of The Washington Post praised Ross's lyricism and stated "The Miami rapper is an enunciator of the highest order, his voice a tidal wave baritone... his word choice and onomatopoetic gestures... are unmatched in rap right now".* Los Angeles Times writer Jeff Weiss gave it 3½ out of 4 stars and commended Ross's "chimerical mythologizing", while noting its sound as "beautifully constructed... a symphonic grandeur to match Ross’ elaborate delusions".
> 
> Despite viewing Ross's lyrics as "sleek, too-often shallow", Wesley Case of The Baltimore Sun gave the album 3 out of 4 stars and praised its production's "elegance..., complex reflection... and grandiose stunting". Steve Jones of USA Today gave it 3 out of 4 stars and wrote that Ross's "booming voice and colorful tales of ill-gotten wealth are hard to ignore. His Maybach music always sounds good rattling the trunk, even if your ride is less ostentatious". Newsday's Glenn Gamboa gave it a B+ rating and commended its guest artists.]





Now I HIGHLY doubt the parts highlighted but I'd like to hear from someone who has the album. I could be wrong. Opinions?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2010)

^Back a few pages brah


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^Back a few pages brah


Thanks. 

I guess I'll atleast listen to a few songs from it. Time to youtube and if it's good enough I'll listen to the whole album.


----------



## Kittan (Jul 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]MJCHeEQV454[/YOUTUBE]
This is so relaxing.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ One of the best roots songs.  Erykah Badu is my girl


----------



## LayZ (Jul 21, 2010)

Wasn't that Eve's first appearance on a track too?


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jul 21, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Black Thought nuff said.



It isn't really what he's known for. I'm talking about guys like Jin, Super Nat, Aceyalone and Serius Jones.

Em would be an exception though.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

KRS-One and Percee P had shit albums?


----------



## Lil DAe (Jul 22, 2010)

songs I'm feeling right now:...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFF7TJB3RQ8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCqUyCiOmvU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0V-FanNj-8[/YOUTUBE]

talk about chills...:ho


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 22, 2010)

I just started listening to big bois new album

I really like it


----------



## Grandia (Jul 22, 2010)

Chelsea Lately with Big Boi Lil Jon & Rick Ross



woman is crazy as usual


----------



## Rannic (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone else signed the Lasers petition?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7bMPRguJY8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 22, 2010)

Im sorry but J cole is shi*tn on the game right now


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 22, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Im sorry but J cole is shi*tn on the game right now



Yeah he is.


On another note I finally got around to the Big Boi album. I am not feeling it at all tbh. Liked maybe 1 song on the first listen through.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 22, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Anyone else signed the Lasers petition?



Wait, whats this about a Lasers petition?!


----------



## Rannic (Jul 22, 2010)

Its a petition to have Lasers released this year, Lupe is advising the fans of his music to support it.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 22, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Its a petition to have Lasers released this year, Lupe is advising the fans of his music to support it.



Fuck yea I'm signing that.

Needs to be released now.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 22, 2010)

Is there a logical reason behind Atlantic Records' decision to withhold _Lasers_ from release? I'm perplexed by the fact that a petition has to be made for a well established artist to garner support for their album's release.

This maintains the status quo of the edacious major records labels' intention to shovel diluted music to consumers without hesitation, whilst stifling talented artists who deliver a positive message.

EDIT: I may be reaching, but Atlantic's actions are starting to look like foul play.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

WTF?  They were seriously considering holding it back another year?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 22, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Fuck yea I'm signing that.
> 
> Needs to be released now.



Signed


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 22, 2010)

They released Kelis's album and Juvenile's album before Lupe's....that says enough on the foul play part. 

Signed.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 22, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Its a petition to have Lasers released this year, Lupe is advising the fans of his music to support it.



Im going to neg the fuck outta you for that sig


----------



## Rannic (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah, I don't even think Kelis sold 10,000 copies, I would really like to their reasoning.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 22, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Yeah, I don't even think Kelis sold 10,000 copies, I would really like to their reasoning.



I'd think that's even more of a reason to release Lasers ASAP


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 22, 2010)

Petition signed.  They need to release it this year. 

at least J. Cole, Fashawn & Big Sean are giving me my fix till Lasers drops. I got on those 3 this summer. Now it's time for Jay Electronica. 

It's been a great summer for music.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 23, 2010)

JB you won't be dissapointedfor Jay Electronica  Trust me.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 23, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> JB you won't be dissapointedfor Jay Electronica  Trust me.



I know right? I started out with his scratches & demo tape, which only had 3 tracks but he killed it lol. I get the feeling his other mixtapes are even wayy better. he's def a beast lyrically and I'm loving his voice & flow which is a plus. 

do u know in which order his 7 mixtapes were released by date? I just got em all but they are not in release date order. 


I know u guyz are getting sick of Cole but this track is sick ! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLC0kEEP51U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Jul 23, 2010)

Gangstarr, nuff said

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwS-7J0FB38[/YOUTUBE]

Not new:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyVS2uW9c5k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 23, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> I know u guyz are getting sick of Cole but this track is sick !



Never that lol.

Hes about to drop the album of the year coming up. Cant wait for more shit to come out.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 23, 2010)

I swear Cudi is like the Mel gibson of Hip/Hop ready to fight and shit.  This is the 2nd fight and his most recent concert. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KCKWMnQrrM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh yar did I mention Mos Def bodies another track? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0F2_sAlaNo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2010)

^Here's his interview on the subject Stephen Fry: What I wish I’d known when I was 18

Glad to know that he's supporting the petition and release, he mentioned that some execs signed it.  Who's holding this up?


----------



## Rannic (Jul 23, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Lupe's old producer speaks on the WeWantLasers situation



He actually makes some good points.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 23, 2010)

Damn that was crazy... Never thought of it like that though..


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 23, 2010)

Too lazy to read all that interview, but I know that my nappy headed baby mama Janelle Monae has signed the petition!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 23, 2010)

The Twitter response from his ex-producer was nasty. Not because a lot of what he says was anger but some of it is the truth. I never thought about a lot of it that way. I believe that the Lasers situation isn't his fault though. I do agree on some parts and while I love Lupe it sorta annoys me that he gets mad at fans leaking his music like that. I mean if the guy has so many mixtapes and unreleased songs he hasn't released yet you figure it wouldn't matter much. He's amazing at what he does and he can just produce another easily. Since some execs signed the petition I think it'll be released this year. 

What I want though is for Lupe to pick up speed and enter a "Weezy" mode. He's going to have to turn into "Mixtape Lupe" again. If he has that then surely he'll have more fans. Still though partially he makes some good sense but a lot of it is him talking shit and being angry. It goes hand and hand.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 24, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Oh yar did I mention Mos Def bodies another track?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0F2_sAlaNo[/YOUTUBE]



For justice muthafuckas.


----------



## Ito (Jul 24, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Its a petition to have Lasers released this year, Lupe is advising the fans of his music to support it.



It won't let me sign it.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHNSxNh1elc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 24, 2010)

signed. i want to hear that album sooooo bad.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2010)

It's been awhile since we got a Lupe freestyle


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 25, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA!!! "Fuck what Pro say!" Damn Lupe went in on Pro with just that throwaway line


----------



## Fiasco (Jul 25, 2010)

He Said Something About Friend Of The People At The Beginning Of That Freestyle.Was That Recorded For The Tape Or Something?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex_bPuRhYws[/YOUTUBE]

Because The Pimp Line Was Epic


----------



## LayZ (Jul 25, 2010)

^ I remember watching that episode and not hating on Nick Cannon as much because he gave Kweli and Lupe some shine.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm kinda new to this thread, but I really enjoy listening to Nujabes, Common, Immortal Technique, Mos. Def just to name a few.

Nujabes (IMO) speaks what is the truth in the lyrics, so I enjoy them the most.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 25, 2010)

Nujabes was a producer, the artists on his albums were people that he collaborated with.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 25, 2010)

Common went ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for a minute


----------



## Rannic (Jul 25, 2010)

New Lauryn Hill hopefully this means a new album
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMYd1Ums4HE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 25, 2010)

Just saw the MTV hottest breakthrough of 2010 was Wiz Khalifa. Not that he deserved it but at least Nikki Minaj didn't win. Cole was top 5 as well which shows he is gaining some more mass appeal.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 25, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Just saw the MTV hottest breakthrough of 2010 was Wiz Khalifa. Not that he deserved it but at least Nikki Minaj didn't win. Cole was top 5 as well which shows he is gaining some more mass appeal.



Haha I 2nd that .

Cole is getting up there. I actually heard his song on TV!!!! Wowo!!!



OH shit on Atlantic Records Twitter it says "#Lasers is coming folks!"



. Or is it a horrible attempt at humor 

omg finally?!?!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2010)

They must've thought people either forgot about Lupe or didn't care.

Eat a dick, Atlantic Records, but first release LASERS.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 26, 2010)

ha ha Jay Electronica is dat shit ! 


so Lasers is gonna be released ?!?!?!  the suspense is too much. I get the feeling Lupe is gonna do great sales wise with this album.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 26, 2010)

Lasers will probably go double aluminum foil. No big single. Lupe's buzz is at an all time low. No big deal, his albums have have never been super popular sales wise. 

There's another Roots album coming out this year, it's going to be so smooth.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edtj7cljOR0[/YOUTUBE]
Lil B got next.


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2010)

another Roots?

I only liked a couple off of their new one.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 26, 2010)

Eki said:


> another Roots?
> 
> I only liked a couple off of their new one.



Yeah, with John Legend.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 26, 2010)

yea Lupes album isn't even going to go gold.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 26, 2010)

*Talib Kweli Responds To Criticism Over Gucci Mane Collab*


			
				Talib Kweli said:
			
		

> ...."I am a man and an artist of the people. When I say that, I do not just mean people I agree with, people who understand me or people I can relate to. I mean the people in the truest sense of the term. This philosophy, although professed by many intellectuals, is lost on them. They would rather judge the masses as a foolish body, greatly in need of their intellectual musings." ...




I posted this because he talks about some arguments that come up in this thread a lot.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2010)

Talib's favorite word is people, he should have had an appearance on Friend of the People


----------



## LayZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Mos Def and Common love that word too.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm glad Kweli finally spoke up about this issue. There are so many Hip Hop pseudo-Intellectuals that swear they are staying true to the art form by hating any rapper that isn't lyrical or conscious. The problem is not the existence of these rappers. The problem is that there is no balance. There is no period in Hip Hop where you won't find rappers glorifying "thug life," rappers making dance songs, rappers just having fun, rappers that are lyrical, rappers that are concscious, and sometimes a rapper that embodies all those things, (i.e. Tupac. Don't forget he was also in Digital Underground and they made very club friendly music.) These days, you rarely hear lyrical or conscious rappers on the radio, because the majority of artists embody everything else but that. Talib Kweli doing a song with Gucci Mane could bring back the balance that we all need so that everybody can finally shut the hell up about how Hip Hop is dead and they miss the old days.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 26, 2010)

Lupe fires shots back at his old Producer on Twitter. 



> PRO!...my man...ur not my manager...fall back...take all that "advice" and further your career with it...





> You put yourself on the outside...so don't be salty now that your being treated like an outsider...





> My career is mine. And I'll proceed with it how I wish. Your ignorant to my situation and why WE move how WE do. Speak what you know...





> Not what you think you know...becuz frankly you know very little. But I KNOW you lil bro, I'm the reason they even know you at all...





> The people you compare me to pay homage to me!!! You saw it yourself...didn't you?...something must be getting done right..,,
> 41 minutes ago via Echofon
> Reply Retweet





> NO LIQUOR SPONORS! ALL out my own pocket...don't use poison to push my shit...we good over here lil bro...better than you may think...
> 44 minutes ago via Echofon





> To remind you lil bro. 1 Grammy, 9 Grammy Nods, 2 Gold Albums, 1 platinum single, 10+ World Tours, a WORLDWIDE Fanbase of ALL AGES...
> about 1 hour ago via Echofon





> So FUCK what pro say...look @ this protest...if that ain't a sign of success then i don't what is...and you DEFINITELY don't know...





> And Nahright don't be fake now bro...u banned me remember?...makes you look real suspect...still a closet fan huh? Hahaha some people....
> 28 minutes ago via Echofon
> Reply Retweet





> If you not then fall the fuck back and let REAL brothers and sisters do what we gotta do... Rules 2 Rule
> 29 minutes ago via Echofon





> So while I got the spotlight on me...I spreading love and light. Corny and all...if u can do better then please takeover...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2010)

Lu in a beef? popcorn.jpg


----------



## firefist (Jul 26, 2010)

modern day battles are now handled on twitter.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 26, 2010)

lol, damn double aluminum.


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2010)

Better get studying.


----------



## Kittan (Jul 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]UfBOeu9m64E[/YOUTUBE]
Just heard this song, don't know why I havent downloaded the album yet.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Kittan said:


> Just heard this song, don't know why I havent downloaded the album yet.


Thats one of my favorite songs off the album. 

I hope the John Legend/Roots album is just as good.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 26, 2010)

Deweze said:


> You're*  I wish I knew lupe just to piss him off more
> 
> 
> 
> Get the fuck out



I do that all the time on Twitter, keep your character limit down 

EDIT: Listening to that Rick Ross. Bout what I'd expect from him


----------



## Kittan (Jul 26, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Thats one of my favorite songs off the album.
> 
> I hope the John Legend/Roots album is just as good.



I've heard Dear God 2.0, How I Got Over, The Fire, and Walk Alone, I love all of them, I really should download it haha
When is the album with John Legend coming out?


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Jul 26, 2010)

The new music coming out is becoming obscenely generic. Every song uses auto tune and some sort of techno beat. The music is slowly dying.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Kittan said:


> I've heard Dear God 2.0, How I Got Over, The Fire, and Walk Alone, I love all of them, I really should download it haha
> When is the album with John Legend coming out?


I love all those joints too.

I have no idea.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 26, 2010)

LayZ said:


> *Talib Kweli Responds To Criticism Over Gucci Mane Collab*
> 
> 
> I posted this because he talks about some arguments that come up in this thread a lot.



But Gucci doesn't spit that real shit


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry to barge in here 
But does anybody like UK Grime? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4C4A6d7dWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Uo6R2ILb5g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Under Ground


----------



## Deweze (Jul 27, 2010)

lol kweli is retarded thinking he could recover from that


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 27, 2010)

*Charles Hamilton enters mental hospital and blames music*


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2010)

Deweze said:


> lol kweli is retarded thinking he could recover from that



 @ Thinking has to recover. Dude has been in the same position for the past decade. Kind of popular but not really.

 @ Thinking spitting with Gucci hurts anyone.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 27, 2010)

Surprised no one has mentioned J.Cole's new mixtape, The Blow Up. Just downloaded it right now, gonna give it a listen later.


----------



## Cash (Jul 27, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *Charles Hamilton enters mental hospital and blames music*



lmao. good, that pussy needs to go sit in a corner and shoot heroin. Pink Lava lamp was good. everything else is pure trash. especially his leaked album.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 27, 2010)

Shark Skin said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned J.Cole's new mixtape, The Blow Up. Just downloaded it right now, gonna give it a listen later.



Some of the songs were on older mixtapes. What's new?


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 27, 2010)

Shark Skin said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned J.Cole's new mixtape, The Blow Up. Just downloaded it right now, gonna give it a listen later.



From a quick look at the track list it looks like a compilation. Nothing new.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 27, 2010)

Ah. Well I haven't heard all his mixtapes yet so yeah


----------



## Bleach (Jul 27, 2010)

Lupe is officially famous! He's on CNN


----------



## ssaxamaphone (Jul 27, 2010)

What's going on NF?

I just entered a remix contest for Xzibit's "Hurt Locker".

Check it out and vote for my remix here:


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 27, 2010)

I swear if all the people who loved Lupe would buy his album he'd be straight


----------



## LayZ (Jul 27, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I swear if all the people who loved Lupe would buy his album he'd be straight


So true.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2010)

Lupe dickriders will always be annoying.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 28, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> All and any dickriders will always be annoying.



Fix'd                 .


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 28, 2010)

Kanye West spits new "Good Ass Job" verses[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exNOyZ220jg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Umjy314sQQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQYi6RybLSI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


My favorite line has to be 
*
"This is the making of a masterpiece/ so we broke out the chain and told the master peace"*


----------



## Cash (Jul 28, 2010)

nice line, hopefully its better than graduation :/


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Jul 28, 2010)

I haven't liked Kayne's shit since graduation 

Call me a hater but I don't like his new music

Old Kanye:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8yoxyIu0s8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 28, 2010)

ReasonableDoubt said:


> I haven't liked Kayne's shit since graduation
> 
> Call me a hater but I don't like his new music



Nah you aren't a hater. I liked Kanye when he first come out and he slowly went downhill for me. Either way you look at it that tends to be the pattern of most artists anyway.

The issue is always the same. You first get on and want all of the praise and accolades so you put tons of effort into making a good first impression. Than you get too much hype and get lazy on your other projects. Or at least thats the way it seems.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 28, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Nah you aren't a hater. I liked Kanye when he first come out and he slowly went downhill for me. Either way you look at it that tends to be the pattern of most artists anyway.
> 
> The issue is always the same. You first get on and want all of the praise and accolades so you put tons of effort into making a good first impression. Than you get too much hype and *get lazy on your other projects. Or at least thats the way it seems*.



It's the industry that causes these trenches they'll do anything to perpetuate your stance in the music biz especially.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 28, 2010)

Ye is still top 5 in my book.  808's Album put him in another category for me.  The production on that album was unseen till even today.  Granted Graduation was sub-par.  But his next album should put him back.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 28, 2010)

nah, not top 5 !?!?! name ur top 5 then plz.


----------



## Fiasco (Jul 28, 2010)

Not To Troll Or Nothin' But The Man In The Video Is One Emcee Who Could Fill All Positions In One's Top 5 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTdoLAwRCPg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 28, 2010)

Lol @ Kanye being in somebodies top 5


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 28, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Nah you aren't a hater. I liked Kanye when he first come out and he slowly went downhill for me. Either way you look at it that tends to be the pattern of most artists anyway.
> 
> The issue is always the same. You first get on and want all of the praise and accolades so you put tons of effort into making a good first impression. Than you get too much hype and get lazy on your other projects. Or at least thats the way it seems.



There's also the fact that you can draw on all the material you had in your head before you got signed. But after that first album you only have 2 or so years to come up with new shit.



Audible Phonetics said:


> Ye is still top 5 in my book.  808's Album put him in another category for me.  The production on that album was unseen till even today.  Granted Graduation was sub-par.  But his next album should put him back.



Top 5 Overall artists or rappers? One of these is kinda ridiculous


----------



## kayos (Jul 28, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Ye is still top 5 in my book.


Kanye was never even top 20, let alone top 5, lol

...unless you're talking producers.

but i am of the opinion producers should generally stay in the lab and out of the booth. generally.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2010)

He's not even top 5 producers, IMO.


----------



## Grandia (Jul 28, 2010)

so he's joined twitter eh, he also says good ass job is no longer the official album title


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 28, 2010)

As an artist.  Not MC.

Relevant artist today Ye' is def. in my top 5.  Im not talking about MC..Producer..Just as an artist.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeezy is an underrated lyricist.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 28, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Ye is still top 5 in my book.  808's Album put him in another category for me.  The production on that album was unseen till even today.  Granted Graduation was sub-par.  But his next album should put him back.



This sums up Kanye West. 

I actually liked 808's. Its some good shit to play when your humping your GF


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jul 28, 2010)

Kittan said:


> [YOUTUBE]UfBOeu9m64E[/YOUTUBE]
> Just heard this song, don't know why I havent downloaded the album yet.



Check the remix with B.o.B.


Fat Free Milk said:


> The new music coming out is becoming obscenely generic. Every song uses auto tune and some sort of techno beat. The music is slowly dying.



Huuuurrrrrr



Audible Phonetics said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Uo6R2ILb5g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Under Ground



I've always been on the fence with Danny! I just dunno if I like him or if he's just another boring underground rapper who has pretty good lyrics but can't make an interesting song.



mystictrunks said:


> Yeezy is an underrated lyricist.



This so much. People hate because he's an asshole. Dude was actually a rapper before producer.

New Wale

Haters gon' hate.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2010)

Barely hear Kanye on the radio nowadays...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 28, 2010)

I hear him everyday whenever I come home from work, well most days atleast. 

And the album's not called Good Ass Job anymore? Hmm, that title fit it. He should still stick with the theme. Go ahead and call it "Workplace" or something dealing with a career.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 28, 2010)

His lyrics are underrated 'cause a lot of people are tired of him rapping about himself.

I agree, though. And I liked Graduation.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 28, 2010)

Kameil said:


> It's the industry that causes these trenches they'll do anything to perpetuate your stance in the music biz especially.



Well in a lot of cases you are right, but Ye had enough pull by the time his second album came that I don't think it applies to him. Hell even with his first he seemed to have pretty good free reign on it. 


And what is this top 5 business? 

Currently my top 5 (rap list) not in order would be:

J. Cole, Eminem, Jay Z, Joe Budden and Kanye.

Now this isn't purely just arguing skill or anything. This list is more like if I could pick 5 rappers I would be most excited to hear an album from it would be these 5. Now looking at this list you could make an argument for best too....But that isn't the point.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 28, 2010)

Top 10 producers


----------



## kayos (Jul 28, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> People hate because he's an asshole. Dude was actually a rapper before producer.


I have never rated kanye for anything other than his production skills - mainly because many of his techniques are lifted directly from one of my favourite producers, RZA. But my reasons for disliking Kanye (all related to his actual ability) are another topic.

the fact that he is considered an asshole means i dont have to explain my reasons to everyone and get into debates about it. they just accept that i dont rate him, lol.

but yeah, i dont think ive liked an album by a mainstream artist since "the cool". so its not just kanye i dislike. its most of these mediocre motherfuckers.

if jay-z gave me a deal id probably go platinum too. and im english for fucks sakes.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 28, 2010)

kayos said:


> if jay-z gave me a deal id probably go platinum too. and im english for fucks sakes.



Beanie Sigel
Memphis Bleek
M.O.P
Freeway
Young Gunz
*Everyone else on the Roc not named Cam, Jay or Kanye*


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 28, 2010)

kayos said:


> if jay-z gave me a deal id probably go platinum too. and im english for fucks sakes.



Jay is not really an artist maker/promoter/helper. He kind of just gets them in the door and maybe stops in to say hello on a song or 2 but essentially they make themselves platinum etc...

IIRC he hasn't even been a part of J. Coles album and that is the first artist on his OWN label.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 28, 2010)

The new Slum Village has leaked, bitches. Anyone listened to it yet? Hoping for something epic, especially after Elzhi's last album, _The Preface_, which I thought was really good.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 28, 2010)

Hell yeah, I'm always up for some new Elzhi.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcpcHizZdHY[/YOUTUBE]

Ye' freestylin verses off his new album.  Hot..


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 29, 2010)

Damn, sounds like some College Dropout era shit


----------



## Kameil (Jul 29, 2010)

Ye's album is no longer titled "Good Ass Job" so he says as he just joined Twitter.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 29, 2010)

Fuck I cant wait for this Cole shit to drop. Apparently this is unfinished and I aint sure if it is from the album but I like it. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWxryNgVg-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 29, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcpcHizZdHY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ye' freestylin verses off his new album.  Hot..



highly anticipating his new album


----------



## Deweze (Jul 29, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Ye's album is no longer titled "Good Ass Job" so he says as he just joined Twitter.



What's it called


----------



## Deweze (Jul 29, 2010)

Btw speaking of Kanye, it's always awesome when the producer raps, they're literally the only one who can kill their beats.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 29, 2010)

When's it coming out again?


----------



## Xemnas (Jul 30, 2010)

Perverse said:


> The new Slum Village has leaked, bitches. Anyone listened to it yet? Hoping for something epic, especially after Elzhi's last album, _The Preface_, which I thought was really good.



The other members of SV took him off of most of the songs, which pisses me off. 

Oh and also:


----------



## Kameil (Jul 30, 2010)

Deweze said:


> What's it called



He says he's juggling titles. 





> The album is no longer called "Good Ass Job" I'm bouncing a couple of titles around now


----------



## Tash (Jul 30, 2010)

I liked the Villa Manifesto EP better than the LP.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 31, 2010)

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/17386/187451


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2010)

lolling stone


----------



## Deweze (Jul 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GINhYNeR15Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tash (Jul 31, 2010)

The new Kanye West is gonna own.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]1DNmjSr1xCg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/17386/187451



What a sad little man.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 31, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> What a sad little man.



He's about to drop a top three hip-hop album of the year though.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> He's about to drop a top three hip-hop album of the year though.



Hey, his music is irrelevant to personality; I don't have much of an opinion on his music, and I don't find it bad (just not interesting), but it's always obvious when he's pining for everyone to pay attention to him.  ME ME LOOK AT ME HEY HEY I'M DOING STUFF.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 31, 2010)

lol                    .


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 31, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Hey, his music is irrelevant to personality; I don't have much of an opinion on his music, and I don't find it bad (just not interesting), but it's always obvious when he's pining for everyone to pay attention to him.  ME ME LOOK AT ME HEY HEY I'M DOING STUFF.



That's half the fun of popular music though.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> That's half the fun of popular music though.



Publicity stunts can be lots of fun and hilarity can ensue.

I've just never seen that from Kanye outside of being an asshole to Taylor swift.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 31, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Publicity stunts can be lots of fun and hilarity can ensue.
> 
> I've just never seen that from Kanye outside of being an asshole to Taylor swift.



You didn't like, "Bush doesn't care about black people"?  I found most of his antics to be quite funny.

Kanye can put up a show like no other.  If Kanye didn't do some shit at the VMA's, it would've just been another forgottable award show.  Watch him move the crowd in Def Jam poetry.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xfx9HttjHg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 31, 2010)

New Cudi music, loving it right now.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2NtWNiMrKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grandia (Jul 31, 2010)

anyone think kanye's one last time beat for twista is one of his underrated productions?


----------



## Deweze (Jul 31, 2010)

It's funny that on youtube 90% of the people hear a kanye beat and in the comments their like " THIS IS REAL HIP HOP, NOT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) WAYNE KANYE DRAKE GUCCI"  

and yes this is based on a true story lol


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 31, 2010)

Grandia said:


> anyone think kanye's one last time beat for twista is one of his underrated productions?





Yes, yes, a thousand times yes.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 31, 2010)

I think my favorite Kanye beat ever may be Be from Commons album. Maybe even the best build up to the beat I have ever heard. 

Didn't he collab with J Dilla on it though?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 31, 2010)

So Asher Rock has a new song out

i hated pretty much everything else hes done but i actually like his new thing


----------



## furious styles (Jul 31, 2010)

feeling the last two videos. 


beat from my homie here : 

[YOUTUBE]orpzF2L92CI[/YOUTUBE]

shit goes hard as hell


----------



## Tash (Jul 31, 2010)

Diamonds From Sierra Leone is my fav Kanye beat.

Honestly there would have to be a conscious effort made by one of the parties involved for this to be bad.

Premo, Rza, Pete, fucking Madlib who's been on a streak of high quality and creativity for at least the last 7 months.

Maybe I shouldn't, but I'm expecting this to be on par with Kanye's best material.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 31, 2010)

just to get bah just to get bah just to get bah JUST TO GET BAH!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 1, 2010)

What do you guys think about the songs out so far from Fat Joe's Darkside? I think he's really making a comeback with this one. Can't say I hate any of the songs so far.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 1, 2010)

No way anyone can hate on this song right here!


----------



## Deweze (Aug 1, 2010)

lol I alread posted that 

But I'm suprised they rated it VERY HOTTTTT

Usually they have a 8 year old staff member rate soulja boy VERY HOTTTTT

Must have fired him


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 1, 2010)

I wouldn't doubt Kanye's album will be good. The way he acts is annoying though. Like...why the fuck did he dress like that, or bitch everytime he doens't win an award


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 1, 2010)

Kanye is the voice of a generation.

He's pretty much the most important person on the planet.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 2, 2010)

The only reason why people are hating on kanye is cause of that swift incident. 

They used to hate on him before because he would occasionally say ridiculous stuff like "George Bush doesn't like Black people" not saying I agree/disagree with that but ya know what I mean.

He's still a great artist.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 2, 2010)

Let's slip from Ye I think none of you are familar w/ Theophilus London dude's a pretty dope artist. 

Attack of the Clones


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Tash (Aug 2, 2010)

The most offensive thing he's ever done is defend Soulja Boy.

Everything else was fucking hilarious.


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 2, 2010)

What do you all think of the underground rapper Sicknature? ever heard of him? I just recently started to listen to him and love it! This is definitly my favorite song of the week! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3s093q0SBI[/YOUTUBE]

Got his album Honey Im Home so if anyone wants it just give me a holler!


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 2, 2010)

That song was nicee man, pm me that album pleasee.

Anyone listened to Trill OG yet?


----------



## boredman (Aug 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKCTdOO3qGA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m69RQpxcO6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 3, 2010)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> That song was nicee man, pm me that album pleasee.
> 
> Anyone listened to Trill OG yet?



Aight cool, Ill do it later today when I have some time free!


----------



## jeweldrop (Aug 3, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Kanye is the voice of a generation.
> 
> He's pretty much the most important person on the planet.



 :ho


----------



## Table (Aug 3, 2010)

boredman said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKCTdOO3qGA[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m69RQpxcO6Y[/YOUTUBE]



Serious loling at the Ross parody


----------



## LayZ (Aug 3, 2010)

Tash said:


> Diamonds From Sierra Leone is my fav Kanye beat.


I think Kweli's "Good to you" is my favorite Kanye beat.


----------



## Rannic (Aug 3, 2010)

jeweldrop said:


> :ho



I knew someone was going to mention that episode of South Park.


----------



## Darkopps (Aug 3, 2010)

*A different type of rap - XV!*

I thought I would share him with anyone who might be interested in hearing a different type of rap.

Song is called controller 

2

Song is called Final Fantasy

2

I made a thread on this this, but I should have just posted it here. The guy is really talented, hope you guys decide to listen and enjoy.


----------



## Styles (Aug 4, 2010)

Darkopps said:


> I thought I would share him with anyone who might be interested in hearing a different type of rap.
> 
> Song is called controller
> 
> ...



 dude's pretty dope. I like how he's just being himself. Makes his music so much more enjoyable.


----------



## jeweldrop (Aug 4, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I knew someone was going to mention that episode of South Park.



I couldn't help my self. 'A voice of a generation' was mentioned.


----------



## cezec (Aug 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEMo01CvMXo[/YOUTUBE]

expecting big things from Paris.

anyone have any comments on Wale's mixtape?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 4, 2010)

Darkopps said:


> I thought I would share him with anyone who might be interested in hearing a different type of rap.
> 
> Song is called controller
> 
> ...



maybe i should give XV another chance. I'm hearing good stuff about him but i wasn't feeling his first tape at all.


----------



## Darkopps (Aug 5, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> maybe i should give XV another chance. I'm hearing good stuff about him but i wasn't feeling his first tape at all.



He has gotten so much better since his first couple mixtapes its crazy.



			
				Legacy_Warrior said:
			
		

> dude's pretty dope. I* like how he's just being himself. Makes his music so much more enjoyable.*



Best kind of music.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 5, 2010)

cezec said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEMo01CvMXo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> expecting big things from Paris.
> 
> anyone have any comments on Wale's mixtape?



More about nothing was pretty amazing Wale brought more to the table my favorite track on there would be "The MC" hands down.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 5, 2010)

Wale Seinfeld mixtape LOL


----------



## Purchase (Aug 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Zq0hDAsx2w[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=errkw-iCRCg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ez (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Fraust (Aug 5, 2010)

Darkopps said:


> I thought I would share him with anyone who might be interested in hearing a different type of rap.
> 
> Song is called controller
> 
> ...



Thanks for this shit. The flow is so relaxing. Plus anything Final Fantasy related must be in my possession.


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]GfPB6TUW4fM[/YOUTUBE]
Remember this crazy ass beat and video?


----------



## Deweze (Aug 5, 2010)

Guys search "From civilization to power:making of kanye west power" on youtube

It has nudity so I can't post it here


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 5, 2010)

They showed a snippet of the Power music video right now on MTV.

Man you can tell it's going to be controversial lol.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 5, 2010)

It looks so unnecessarily deep


----------



## Deweze (Aug 5, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> They showed a snippet of the Power music video right now on MTV.
> 
> Man you can tell it's going to be controversial lol.



Looks like their planning on showing it when its done


----------



## Yousif77 (Aug 5, 2010)

love the way you lie video


*sigh*...that megan fox


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 6, 2010)

here

You guys are already talking about it but yeah, the moving painting idea looks fucking sick.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L53gjP-TtGE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

It was pretty damn epic can't lie.


----------



## Rannic (Aug 6, 2010)

The Good old Kanye is back.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 6, 2010)

Let's talk websites. My cousin told me about currenthiphop and I've been checking it a few times a day and sometimes i'll check out hotnewhiphop. What sites do you guys use to get new music asap?


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 6, 2010)

Meant to post this yesterday btw.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 6, 2010)

getrightmusic.com
2dopeboyz.com 

Truly all you need really to cop new music.  

And if you wanna look at videos and all of the sorts pertaining to hip hop and other life shit go to worldstarhiphop.com


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, I use wshh thanks.


----------



## Tash (Aug 6, 2010)

What's even deep about the Power video?

All the meaning it has is basically "Kanye West is important"

Looks cool though.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 6, 2010)

*Waits for Illuminati conspiracy theorist's to pic apart that video


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Aug 6, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> *Waits for Illuminati conspiracy theorist's to pic apart that video



 Now you know the illuminati does the work for ALL STARS!

Sasha fierce came from hell and worked wonders for beyonce! *giggles*​


----------



## Deweze (Aug 6, 2010)

That ass is godly


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 6, 2010)

love the way you lie video

Am I late btw?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 6, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> love the way you lie video
> 
> Am I late btw?



Old news... 

besides, the power music video is.. deep..


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2010)

Power video is as wack as the song is. Never can understand the love for Kanye.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok new thing. 

Kanye's album is dropping "sometime in November" according to him on his first Ustream that was recorded today. He said a lot of stuff in it. It's pretty long (25+ minutes) so I'll explain a lot of this. Some other things I'll add into this post. 

- Kanye writes his raps down now. Started this album
- Yes that's his official twitter
- He watches tons of images and videos while working on music
- Power was cut down from a longer video to a shorter one. Kanye was scared of the Power single initially since it was similar to Jesus Walks and Amazing but he embraced it and now it's similar to Can't Tell Me Nothing and Diamonds
- He's hoping this album, and if not this one the next one, to hope to be a masterwork like 'Avatar'
- Next single will be released in 20 days between 2 songs "Lost in the World" and "All in the Lights'
- He plays parts of "All in the Lights" 
- "Flashing Lights" is his favorite video hands down
- Someone calls him racist and he responds to it. Basically the same "I'm not racist, I've collaborated with tons of whites and I don't know who before me did that as a black rapper", that kinda stuff
- He's not letting his attitude get in the way of his creations anymore and he's going to try to give the most amazing work he can from now on. 


Sadistik - The Balancing Act


----------



## Mider T (Aug 6, 2010)

Flashing Lights was an amazing video.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 7, 2010)

For the XV fans. Mighta been posted before but not sure. J. Cole really went in on it but XV did pretty good as well and he sounded like he was actually doing some off the top in the first vs and did it all in the 2nd. This was the first I heard XV. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwqK0rMoJ3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 7, 2010)

^ yea first time i heard 'em and thought he was niice. I'm gonna listen to his tapes heard he got dat shit. 

can i get the link to the full Exhibit B? Jay Elect n Mos Def? I always get the snippet.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 7, 2010)

That is the full song lol


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Aion Hysteria (Aug 7, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Power video is as wack as the song is. Never can understand the love for Kanye.



I thought it was visually stunning despite it had no real plot or point.​


----------



## Fraust (Aug 7, 2010)

What song should I listen to from Blu to get me started and hyped to listen to more?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 7, 2010)

Deweze said:


> That is the full song lol



Fuck! 

I was hoping not, Jay Elect was about to go In !!!!!!

Mos Def def murdered it tho.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 7, 2010)

Fraust said:


> What song should I listen to from Blu to get me started and hyped to listen to more?



listen to his album. "Below The Heavens" you'll def be hooked. but if you want to start with songs try "In Remembrance of me"


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Deweze (Aug 7, 2010)

lol enjoy your negs ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 7, 2010)

Don't worry, guys, I saved the text for future generations.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 7, 2010)

Lol thanks for saving it. The fail troll deleted his post so soon, couldn't even neg him on that post.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 8, 2010)

I might be late to the game but

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhyXUwtwVyo&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]
Looks and sounds exactly like Biggie, the same flow, just everything is the same. That's fucking scary. Just weird.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Aug 8, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> Lol thanks for saving it. The fail troll deleted his post so soon, couldn't even neg him on that post.



Listen, you're being a cognitive biased reject. What I was trying to say is that most rapping today has nothing innocent to convey or has nothing genuine to it. Most rappers today rap about girls, money, drugs, and police. Some don't, but MOST do, which is why to me, rapping isn't all that good, but I can respect it. I do like artists like Drake, and airplanes by B.O.B was good, but other songs like "real gangsta goon" and all that, it's too cliche. There's no innocence. Rapping does not suck, but the cliche rappers as well a songs do. Rapping was a form of poetry, which is your thoughts being explicit and insync with your heart. BEING GENUINE; these days it isn't really like that, so I find it boring and dull. But sincere rapping is something I'm a fan of.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2010)

When was rap innocent?

Anybody?


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 8, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I might be late to the game but
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhyXUwtwVyo&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]
> Looks and sounds exactly like Biggie, the same flow, just everything is the same. That's fucking scary. Just weird.



Yeah you are WAY behind lol. He has already been out and flopped and is now pretty much gone at this point.


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 8, 2010)

Fraust said:


> What song should I listen to from Blu to get me started and hyped to listen to more?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CE_rgJvPWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Aug 8, 2010)

WATCH MAH NUTS HAAANG


----------



## delirium (Aug 8, 2010)

EpicFailPersin said:


> Listen, you're being a cognitive biased reject. What I was trying to say is that most rapping today has nothing innocent to convey or has nothing genuine to it. Most rappers today rap about girls, money, drugs, and police. Some don't, but MOST do, which is why to me, rapping isn't all that good, but I can respect it. I do like artists like Drake, and airplanes by B.O.B was good, but other songs like "real gangsta goon" and all that, it's too cliche. There's no innocence. Rapping does not suck, but the cliche rappers as well a songs do. Rapping was a form of poetry, which is your thoughts being explicit and insync with your heart. BEING GENUINE; these days it isn't really like that, so I find it boring and dull. But sincere rapping is something I'm a fan of.



What's he point in even posting this kind of stuff? Especially if you acknowledge that there's some good out there? Instead of focusing on the negative why don't you go out there and look for those who you feel is doing right for the game and share that with people and spread the good word. 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> When was rap innocent?
> 
> Anybody?



I'm not sure what innocent Hip Hop is supposed to mean, but any definition will probably be able to fit DJ Jazzy Jeff and Fresh Prince.

In the spirit of the above, though, I think I got something you'll be really interested in. Especially after that classical thread in the plaza.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm always interested in new stuff, my man.

And, I mean more to the sense that he seems to think that materialism and whatever else he might have problems with has existed pretty much since it's inception--and those things don't necessarily make it good or bad.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 8, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Yeah you are WAY behind lol. He has already been out and flopped and is now pretty much gone at this point.


THANK GOD lol


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 8, 2010)

I posted that Guerrilla Black song in here afew months back i think. I remember it from like 03-04. I just love that beat.


HAS ANYONE SEEN THAT WYCLEF IS RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT OF HAITI? lmfao thats like Yao ming running for president of china or something. If by some chance in hell he actually won it would be the most unbelievable thing ive ever seen


----------



## Bleach (Aug 8, 2010)

Yea Wyclef being president of Haiti would just be crazy... I can't even imagine it...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 8, 2010)

^ I'd do her too.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't know why, But like T.I and keri hilson's new video.​


----------



## Bleach (Aug 8, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> ^ I'd do her too.


Of course you would 


DivineHalo said:


> I don't know why, But like T.I and keri hilson's new video.​



The video is better than the song IMHO


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 9, 2010)

EpicFailPersin said:


> Listen, you're being a cognitive biased reject. What I was trying to say is that most rapping today has nothing innocent to convey or has nothing genuine to it. Most rappers today rap about girls, money, drugs, and police. Some don't, but MOST do, which is why to me, rapping isn't all that good, but I can respect it. I do like artists like Drake, and airplanes by B.O.B was good, but other songs like "real gangsta goon" and all that, it's too cliche. There's no innocence. Rapping does not suck, but the cliche rappers as well a songs do. Rapping was a form of poetry, which is your thoughts being explicit and insync with your heart. BEING GENUINE; these days it isn't really like that, so I find it boring and dull. But sincere rapping is something I'm a fan of.



Drake and B.o.B rap about drugs, girls, money and police.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 9, 2010)

Drake does r&b now


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngH0fkiNo-g&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Aug 9, 2010)

Id do her


----------



## Tash (Aug 9, 2010)

EpicFailPersin said:


> Listen, you're being a cognitive biased reject. What I was trying to say is that most rapping today has nothing innocent to convey or has nothing genuine to it. Most rappers today rap about girls, money, drugs, and police. Some don't, but MOST do, which is why to me, rapping isn't all that good, but I can respect it. I do like artists like Drake, and airplanes by B.O.B was good, but other songs like "real gangsta goon" and all that, it's too cliche. There's no innocence. Rapping does not suck, but the cliche rappers as well a songs do. Rapping was a form of poetry, which is your thoughts being explicit and insync with your heart. BEING GENUINE; these days it isn't really like that, so I find it boring and dull. But sincere rapping is something I'm a fan of.



Specifically, what old school hip-hop acts did you like?


----------



## Deweze (Aug 10, 2010)

What            ?

Food and liquor was awsome


----------



## Fraust (Aug 10, 2010)

WTF ?! 

EDIT: I'm downloading XV's Everybody's Nobody Mixtape, what are the names of his other mixtapes (as well as Blu's) so that I don't get stuck with a "best of" or rehash.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 10, 2010)

I just got XV's best of mixtape! Nice !!! def was sleep on this dude. 

Jay Electronica is just amazing!


----------



## Deweze (Aug 10, 2010)

What's XV best song


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 10, 2010)

So everyone's sleeping on Gambino?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdRiGr4hTcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 10, 2010)

So Lupe's Twitter says



I guess he's not waiting for Lasers, it's time for Food and Liquor II: The Great American Rap Album..............

And this inspires me. Honestly lately I've been writing a lot of lyrics myself. I've been doing it for a while but I've never really taken it seriously until a while ago. I usually write to get things out. Others exercise, paint, draw, whatever, I write and hearing this just makes me wants to improve more. 

Overall awesome.


----------



## little nin (Aug 10, 2010)

Could've went to see Jay Elec tonight in Camden but the ticket was £20

I just didn't have the funds


----------



## Eki (Aug 10, 2010)

little nin said:


> Could've went to see Jay Elec tonight in Camden but the ticket was ?20
> 
> I just didn't have the funds



i would suck dick to see him.

/nohomo


----------



## LayZ (Aug 10, 2010)

Eki said:


> i would suck dick to see him.
> 
> /nohomo


**


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 10, 2010)

Recommend me Lupe mixtapes.

I only have his albums and Enemy Of The State. They're good, but not amazing.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 10, 2010)

:/ Food and Liquor is awesome.

Fahrenheit 1/15 Part II: Revenge of the Nerds.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 10, 2010)

Wasn't amazing though.



This was pretty awesome though. Drake was actually pretty good on the track he was on. Definitely should've made his album.

Link to tape and stream of Drake track for the homosexs among us:


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 10, 2010)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TPuEd-EJAc&playnext=1&videos=aK7GMtE_BCo&feature=featured[/youtube]


----------



## LayZ (Aug 10, 2010)

^ Nice vid. The Ecology was my favorite track off that "Boy Meets World"


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 10, 2010)

LayZ said:


> ^ Nice vid. The Ecology was my favorite track off that "Boy Meets World"



same here. Fashawn got dat shit.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Aug 10, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Wasn't amazing though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never knew Drake was even on there.
kewlz.​


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 10, 2010)

The next Nas, low key. love his style of rap.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 10, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Recommend me Lupe mixtapes.
> 
> I only have his albums and Enemy Of The State. They're good, but not amazing.



His Fahrenheit 1-15 tapes.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 10, 2010)

^ yup, get all 3 parts!


----------



## Honzou (Aug 10, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> I just got XV's best of mixtape! Nice !!! def was sleep on this dude.
> 
> Jay Electronica is just amazing!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 10, 2010)

Honzou? said:


> This is the shit, it's on the Jay Elect. mixtape I have.



I went crazeh when I listened to it this morning. 

I was listening to the ElectroChemicals mixtape. That tape is so stacked!


----------



## Eki (Aug 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]_wPFskQI56Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JonnyCake (Aug 11, 2010)

Cheap Christian Dior
“See Me Now” featuring Beyonce & Charlie Wilson

Kanye West new track, stated it's not mastered and it's not his next single just wanted the people to hear it.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Aug 11, 2010)

JonnyCake said:


> Cheap Christian Dior
> ?See Me Now? featuring Beyonce & Charlie Wilson
> 
> Kanye West new track, stated it's not mastered and it's not his next single just wanted the people to hear it.



Pretty ok track.​


----------



## Deweze (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok                     song


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 11, 2010)

Not a bad song. It's ok. Reminds me of a Graduation track. 

Anyone know what's up with rappers these days doing so many more collabs compared to how it used to be? 

I wish it wasn't like that but I guess that's how it is.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 11, 2010)

I keep hearing more and more Hi-Tek beats and I'm liking this dude more and more, fucking legend in my opinion, completely underrated, lol he's not even rated.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5B_5d81aa0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 12, 2010)

Kanye West said Nicki Minaj is the scariest artist in the game right now and she has potential to be #2 in the game of all time behind Eminem.....

Welp, you make good music but your opinions are still crazy Ye.

Link removed


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 12, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kanye West said Nicki Minaj is the scariest artist in the game right now and she has potential to be #2 in the game of all time behind Eminem.....
> 
> Welp, you make good music but your opinions are still crazy Ye.
> 
> Link removed



ha ha at least Eminem's getting his well deserved props.

Kanye and Jay working on Power remix? that should be dope.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kanye West said Nicki Minaj is the scariest artist in the game right now and she has potential to be #2 in the game of all time behind Eminem.....
> 
> Welp, you make good music but your opinions are still crazy Ye.
> 
> Link removed


I always hear shit about Kanye and I have to tell myself, "Remember, he gave you College Dropout. Thats all that really matters."


----------



## Deweze (Aug 12, 2010)

And late registration


----------



## Grandia (Aug 12, 2010)

was this posted? Mannie Fresh plays some sick beats for Mystikal, he better keep those joints

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_mrzAGBBLo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Aug 12, 2010)

I saw this on WSHH, Manny is that guy. I'm still mad at Baby doing him dirty like that. I want to see him and Wayne collab again. 

lol @ layZ


----------



## Flapjack (Aug 12, 2010)

>intelligent
>hip-hop/rap

lol.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 12, 2010)

Flapjack said:


> >intelligent
> >hip-hop/rap
> 
> lol.



That's very original, isn't it.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kanye West said Nicki Minaj is the scariest artist in the game right now and she has potential to be #2 in the game of all time behind Eminem.....
> 
> Welp, you make good music but your opinions are still crazy Ye.
> 
> Link removed



Right before I was about to give props for mentioning em he goes and says Nicki Minaj can be the second best...so many amazing artist out there...come the fuck on


----------



## PushTab (Aug 12, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kanye West said Nicki Minaj is the scariest artist in the game right now and she has potential to be #2 in the game of all time behind Eminem.....
> 
> Welp, you make good music but your opinions are still crazy Ye.
> 
> Link removed



Lmao who is he fooling?

Nicki Minaj is garbage.


----------



## ez (Aug 12, 2010)

Kanye hasn't made good music in a minute. Just sayin.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 12, 2010)

New J Cole, waiting for someone to upload it on youtube due to my laziness.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2010)

Deweze said:


> New J Cole, waiting for someone to upload it on youtube due to my laziness.



Dope, beat is fucking siiiiiiick.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 12, 2010)

OMG! Blow Up is fuckin amazing !!!! got that bitch on repeat ! 

i need to download it now ! plz help a brutha out.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 12, 2010)

J. Cole - Blow Up


----------



## illyana (Aug 12, 2010)

Deweze said:


> New J Cole, waiting for someone to upload it on youtube due to my laziness.



whoa, can't stop bobbing my head lol.


Just out of curiousity do any of you follow or tend to participate in  cyphers held on youtube? I was surfin and came across a pretty dope rap  and wanted to share it with you and know of your thoughts.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 12, 2010)

yea that's the Therapist (J. Cole's old rap name) def a Eminem tribute if u ask me even if he doesn't admit it.  

But that shit's dope, Cole's a legend in the making.



Undercovermc said:


> J. Cole - Blow Up



I love you.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Aug 12, 2010)

I know this is old.

But idc, I've been feeling this Beysus song lately.
The instrumental is also just amazing, and lyrics seduce me.

Lovely song.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Calj0K3DCBE[/YOUTUBE][/URL]​


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 12, 2010)

‎"Got a degree, but what that cost you? You making good salary, just to pay Sallie Mae. That's real as ever."-J. Cole

Just damn. On the top of my list of the most realest lyrics evah!



EDIT: Guess I was too late.



DivineHalo said:


> I know this is old.
> 
> But idc, I've been feeling this Beysus song lately.
> The instrumental is also just amazing, and lyrics seduce me.
> ...



...Unless you're referring to the Lil Wayne and Nicki Minaj remix, this is the wrong thread for that. But, I do like both versions and my avy is from the music vid.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Aug 12, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> ‎"Got a degree, but what that cost you? You making good salary, just to pay Sallie Mae. That's real as ever."-J. Cole
> 
> Just damn. On the top of my list of the most realest lyrics evah!
> 
> ...



Oh lol no i wasn't.

which thread would i use to post her regular songs?​


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 13, 2010)

Damn that J. Cole song is straight fire! I wish I had an instrumental to that. J. Cole's really coming up. Everything he puts out I find myself liking. Gives me the same "kind" of feeling Over did when it was released but this is the far better song. I hope this is on his album.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 13, 2010)

Effloresce said:


> whoa, can't stop bobbing my head lol.
> 
> 
> Just out of curiousity do any of you follow or tend to participate in  cyphers held on youtube? I was surfin and came across a pretty dope rap  and wanted to share it with you and know of your thoughts.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 13, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> yea that's the Therapist (J. Cole's old rap name) def a Eminem tribute if u ask me even if he doesn't admit it.
> 
> But that shit's dope, Cole's a legend in the making.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77RSY5mO4Uc[/YOUTUBE]

These Therapist tracks are getting me even more hype about J. Cole's album.


----------



## Xemnas (Aug 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjcTcb7kSTw[/YOUTUBE]

Smooth song here and awesome beat(is that a Marvin Gaye sample?)


----------



## Deweze (Aug 13, 2010)

I wanna make a J Cole appreciation thread


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 13, 2010)

At the rate he's being discussed in here, it might be necessary to make an appreciation thread. I think you should wait until his album drops, though.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 13, 2010)

First comment on that Blow Up:

" Not even gonna lie the beat is ill as all hell, but, J Cole just doesnt fit, seem like he trying to hard to get somewhere when he pretty damn whack.."

Oh boy... I don't understand. There are some rappers who some people think are good and others think are wack, but how can you question this dudes lines? They're not complex metaphors that people don't understand like Lupe, they're not wordplay and puns that others can't follow like Em, they're straight similes and simple ideas that he says in good ways that rhyme and all that other general rap stuff. He should be adored cause he's what lameheads don't like about other great artists but still defines Hip Hop to a T. Kid's gonna be a legend.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 13, 2010)

^

We love him cuz we feel him, dude is real as hell. And his flow is crazeh! (listen to Sibma, Back To The Topic Freestle, The Last Stretch)


----------



## Fraust (Aug 13, 2010)

I might be wrong, but did you misunderstand me?


----------



## Xemnas (Aug 13, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I might be wrong, but did you misunderstand me?



Yes, he did lol.


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 13, 2010)

Been holding off on J.Cole but "Blow Up" caused me to look him up some more and "Dreams" pretty much got me hooked on him.


----------



## NastyNas (Aug 13, 2010)

"Dreams" Everyman can relate


----------



## Kameil (Aug 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_oIqJ1N-64&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Dopest remix I've heard today. 

And since the majority are dick-riding Cole please make an appreciation thread for him. >_>


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 13, 2010)

Been a minute since I posted.

On Kanye: I swear the dude needs some kind of psyche evaluation. Nikki Minaj second best ever? Like of all time? She isn't even the 2nd best female ever. 

On Cole: Blow Up is a sick song and the beginning sounded like some Andre 3000 stuff honestly. Did anyone listen to the incomplete track that came out called Problems? Definitely is going to be a banger when a hook is added.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 13, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I might be wrong, but did you misunderstand me?



LMAO !!!!!!!

Yes I did, I apologize for my assholeness.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 14, 2010)

Guys, he's said something just about as bad as his previous statement. What has Kanye West stated now that's so crazy? Let me post to you what was stated on his twitter.....

Oh god...

Kanye, I really love your music but when you say stuff like this......please please...


----------



## Fraust (Aug 14, 2010)

Kanye be trollin'.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 14, 2010)

lol swizz beats is garbage


Kanye funny


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2010)

Kanye lives in the moment, he's great.


----------



## Honzou (Aug 14, 2010)

Swizz is nice man.
Ring the Alarm, Touch It, B-boy Stance, Blood Pressure, Ruff Ryders Anthem, Fancy, Get Down, On My Way; and *Money, Cash, Hoes *all were dope. 

That remix posted by Kameil is straight lol


----------



## Rannic (Aug 14, 2010)

Lol Kanye lol


----------



## Deweze (Aug 14, 2010)

lol Comedian Kanye


----------



## KidLife10200 (Aug 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaFWhixx_U8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 14, 2010)

Is your cst Ultimate troll because you finally gave up on actually trying to justify your stupidity?


----------



## KidLife10200 (Aug 14, 2010)

I was never trying to justify it but now I plan on forcing it down your throats as much as possible.

And btw Rick Ross' new album was straight TRASH. Literally only 2 good tracks on this album and that was because of Jay and Kanye. Anyone who thinks this guy is even a decent rapper should get beat to death with his nightstick.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 14, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> I was never trying to justify it but now I plan on forcing it down your throats as much as possible.
> 
> And btw Rick Ross' new album was straight TRASH. Literally only 2 good tracks on this album and that was because of Jay and Kanye. Anyone who thinks this guy is even a decent rapper should get beat to death with his nightstick.



Enjoy your section ban, then.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Aug 14, 2010)

And when it comes I'll be sure to make it as entertaining as possible.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 14, 2010)

Was reading a few of the recent pages, Ice and Rain is pretty good shit.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 14, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> And when it comes I'll be sure to make it as entertaining as possible.



Good; I need a show.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 14, 2010)

Not a reliable source, but wiki has Ye's album listed as Dark Twisted Fantasy?


----------



## Yosha (Aug 14, 2010)

I see nothing has changed, kidlife is still a dumbass.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 14, 2010)

Dark Twisted Fantasy? wtf...


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUZuuxfDSGs[/YOUTUBE]

Damn this is sick.


----------



## Rannic (Aug 14, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Not a reliable source, but wiki has Ye's album listed as Dark Twisted Fantasy?



God I hope not.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 14, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Kanye lives in the moment, he's great.



Exactly, lol. I tend to do that as well.

I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 15, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUZuuxfDSGs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Damn this is sick.



Yeah the hook is.....


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## KidLife10200 (Aug 15, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> I see nothing has changed, kidlife is still a dumbass.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxAm4DDxGP8[/YOUTUBE]
The beat's so dope. Anyone know where it's from or if it's an original?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> I see you still listen to rappers nobody cares about.



You could argue that for the 1st one but for Tribe Called Quest...really dude?


----------



## KidLife10200 (Aug 15, 2010)

Mider T said:


> You could argue that for the 1st one but for Tribe Called Quest...really dude?



I actually was just talking about the first one.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 15, 2010)

Lupe needs to drop more mixtapes.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 15, 2010)

Lupe needs to drop a new fucking album.  No more mixtapes


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 15, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Lupe needs to drop a new fucking album.  No more mixtapes



Lasers is coming....also good chance he's working on F&L II.

wha? no more mixtapes? r u kidding me? why would u say that?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 15, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Guys, he's said something just about as bad as his previous statement. What has Kanye West stated now that's so crazy? Let me post to you what was stated on his twitter.....
> 
> Oh god...
> 
> Kanye, I really love your music but when you say stuff like this......please please...



Not sure about that statement, but what I do know is that Fancy is a hot track and Swizz did an amazing job with it (especially the 3rd section of the song).



KidLife10200 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaFWhixx_U8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Don't care for the song, but when I saw the video the first time, I couldn't help rewinding and pausing certain scenes.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 16, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> Lasers is coming....also good chance he's working on F&L II.
> 
> wha? no more mixtapes? r u kidding me? why would u say that?



because instead of spending his time and energy on mixtapes he should be releasing albums.  Or at least touring.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 16, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> I was never trying to justify it but now I plan on forcing it down your throats as much as possible.
> 
> And btw Rick Ross' new album was straight TRASH. Literally only 2 good tracks on this album and that was because of Jay and Kanye. Anyone who thinks this guy is even a decent rapper should get beat to death with his nightstick.


Teflon Don is a pretty dope album. More than 2 good tracks.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2010)

Parallax said:


> because instead of spending his time and energy on mixtapes he should be releasing albums.  Or at least touring.



Lupe has never stopped actively making songs, it's the record label that holds up the album drops

And he's on a world tour right now, performing new songs


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah Lupe's been touring for a while now. He does a good amount of tours actually.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't care what album I get, I just need one of his albums. Though it is actually enough for me to know he's not ending at three for his career like he said. Makes my life.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 16, 2010)

I saw Lupe in Korea a week back. He was here with Kanye. Appeared on Touch the Sky and then gave us some tracks from Lasers.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 16, 2010)

WELL HOW WAS IT


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 16, 2010)

Dag go away for two weeks had no internet where I was.  Mad updates


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I saw Lupe in Korea a week back. He was here with Kanye. Appeared on Touch the Sky and then gave us some tracks from Lasers.



You talking about this?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrLiqpCzzNI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

J Cole is my new hero


----------



## Deweze (Aug 16, 2010)

Welcome to NF


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

Why thank you

I have been accumulating a list of intelligent hip-hop/ rap artists because of 

A few of them are

Mars ill
Deltron 3030
Aceyalone
Louis Logic
Binary Star
Giant Panda
Collective effort
Daedelus
Jazz Addixx 
Ohmega watts
Othello
The herbaliser
Colossus 
Souls of mischief
Sweatshop union


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Aug 16, 2010)

cant get enough of this song
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILAaWwyzUCc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Aug 16, 2010)

^ My favorite from the album. Lil' Wayne sounds good when he does well.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah I was really impressed with lil waynes verse also


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 16, 2010)

Man am I the only one who thought the weakest tracks from his album were the ones with features? Minus the Kobe feature that is.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Aug 16, 2010)

The only feature i didnt like was pink. but its not that i didnt like it its just that i found it to be one of the weaker tracks along with WTP...


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 16, 2010)

^ 
Tracks that I skip on Recovery 95% of the time:
- WTP & Wont Back Down

Tracks I skip 50% of the time
- Seduction & On Fire


----------



## Yosha (Aug 16, 2010)

Mider T said:


> You could argue that for the 1st one but for Tribe Called Quest...really dude?


People still care about souls of mischief thats why they are still dropping good albums.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2010)

This is the first I've heard about them.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 16, 2010)

Pandora creator/creators need an award, it's so genius


----------



## delirium (Aug 16, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> People still care about souls of mischief thats why they are still dropping good albums.



Hiero collective in general still does what it does. Pep just did a show here a couple of months ago. Putting out material/merch and touring year round costs money. So unless you making money you ain't spending money.



Mider T said:


> This is the first I've heard about them.



 

That makes me sad. Hiero is _the_ reason underground Hip Hop is where it's at.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 16, 2010)

Needs more Woodnote.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 16, 2010)

Kanye West G.O.O.D ASS Mixtape guys


----------



## delirium (Aug 16, 2010)

Doc... have you seen this?


----------



## KidLife10200 (Aug 16, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Kanye West G.O.O.D ASS Mixtape guys




Is it out or is that just the cover?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> Why thank you
> 
> I have been accumulating a list of intelligent hip-hop/ rap artists because of
> 
> ...



omg, havn't even heard of one of those guyz. 



Fraust said:


> ^ My favorite from the album. Lil' Wayne sounds good when he does well.



my fav as well. Eminem's verse still gives me chills.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 16, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Kanye West G.O.O.D ASS Mixtape guys



Eeee, finna cop this. 

btw my fav Kanye album is still 808's & Heartbreak.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 16, 2010)

click on it you fool


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> omg, havn't even heard of one of those guyz.


I keeps it real son


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 16, 2010)

delirium said:


> Doc... have you seen this?


----------



## Kameil (Aug 17, 2010)

The Good ass mixtape isn't worth a download the majority are a plethora of old shit with the exception of Cudi's "Mr. Rager".


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Kameil said:


> The Good ass mixtape isn't worth a download the majority are a plethora of old shit with the exception of Cudi's "Mr. Rager".





Fuck is your problem Deweze.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 17, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> Fuck is your problem Deweze.



I was just drinking earlier now I'm driving.  *insert Ye voice*

But really I was just stating that there's alot of old material in that tape leakwise.


----------



## itachi0982 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Kameil (Aug 17, 2010)

itachi0982 said:


> this song makes me wanna start listening to wale.



DL Wale's "More About Nothing" it was truly a good tape that exceeded his flopped album by far.  

I don't get why "More about nothing" hasn't been discussed that much lately.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

Dope Kanye beat from the G.O.O.D. mixtape


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 17, 2010)

^^ Pretty ill.  Can't wait till Big Sean's Album drops.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 17, 2010)

? I posted it before I listened to it

Got too excited, not my fault


----------



## itachi0982 (Aug 17, 2010)

Kameil said:


> DL Wale's "More About Nothing" it was truly a good tape that exceeded his flopped album by far.
> 
> I don't get why "More about nothing" hasn't been discussed that much lately.



I will have to listen to that then haha thanks


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Kameil said:


> DL Wale's "More About Nothing" it was truly a good tape that exceeded his flopped album by far.
> 
> I don't get why "More about nothing" hasn't been discussed that much lately.



Is that the only thing I should get from Wale? thinking about gettin on him. how good is he anyway?



Audible Phonetics said:


> ^^ Pretty ill.  Can't wait till Big Sean's Album drops.



same here. I'm a big fan of Sean.


----------



## Thor (Aug 17, 2010)

Anyone here heard of Mac Miller?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2010)

Now I have.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 17, 2010)

Kameil said:


> DL Wale's "More About Nothing" it was truly a good tape that exceeded his flopped album by far.
> 
> I don't get why "More about nothing" hasn't been discussed that much lately.



Because J. Cole and Lupe. 

SMH, they have their own threads and it's still all these guys can talk about.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 17, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> Is that the only thing I should get from Wale? thinking about gettin on him. how good is he anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> same here. I'm a big fan of Sean.


People are often skeptical of Wale and in turn don't give him a listen dude has sick wordplay and content on his tracks.  Mixtapes I'd recommend is what got him on the map which was his magnum opus "Mixtape about nothing" and next after that "Back to the feature" both good tapes and then you should tackle "More about nothing".

It's really scary people knock Wale in the 1st place people losing their open-mindedness.


Thor Odinson said:


> Anyone here heard of Mac Miller?


Yeah he got signed from Khalifa's records his new tape "K.I.D.S." is pretty sick no joke. 


G.O.A.T. said:


> Because J. Cole and Lupe.
> 
> SMH, they have their own threads and it's still all these guys can talk about.



Shamefully the majority of the people here know nothing outside of Lupe and J.Cole well dick-riding them in the least no offense.  

People haven't tried Spitta, Khalifa, Theophilius London, Paris Jones, Black Thought and other underrated's. 

Especially the new gen Era El Prez from the west coast he's a monster.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Aug 17, 2010)

Speaking of Spitta what's his best mixtape?


----------



## Smokerface (Aug 17, 2010)

$pitta & Wiz did work on How Fly. I always thought Curren$y was a beast since his times with Young Money, but it honestly took me a while to get into Wiz Khalifas music. After hearin BAR it changed my mind about him tho.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 17, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Shamefully the majority of the people here know nothing outside of Lupe and J.Cole well dick-riding them in the least no offense.
> 
> People haven't tried Spitta, Khalifa, Theophilius London, Paris Jones, Black Thought and other underrated's.
> 
> Especially the new gen Era El Prez from the west coast he's a monster.



I listen to all those guys except Paris. He's been recommended to me a few times though. What work of his do you recommend?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 17, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Tracks I skip 50% of the time
> - Seduction & On Fire



What?! How could you not like Seduction?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 17, 2010)

J.Cole's real first single from the album
Spill.com


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 17, 2010)

itachi0982 said:


> this song makes me wanna start listening to wale.



Same. Someone hook me up with the best of Wale. I liked his "Chillin" song (what, the sample and chorus was catchy), but didn't bother with the rest of his music because I didn't think he actually knew how to rap and tell a story intelligently. That was a great track; straight poetry.


----------



## itachi0982 (Aug 17, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Same. Someone hook me up with the best of Wale. I liked his "Chillin" song (what, the sample and chorus was catchy), but didn't bother with the rest of his music because I didn't think he actually knew how to rap and tell a story intelligently. That was a great track; straight poetry.



yeah i liked that song too and could someone hook me up too?


----------



## Kameil (Aug 17, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Speaking of Spitta what's his best mixtape?


Probably "Super Tecmo Bowl" is the favorite out of the many he's done. 




G.O.A.T. said:


> I listen to all those guys except Paris. He's been recommended to me a few times though. What work of his do you recommend?


"From Paris with love" tape is pretty smooth and the recent before that with the "Winter" single shit's totally good. 


Dimezanime88 said:


> Same. Someone hook me up with the best of Wale. I liked his "Chillin" song (what, the sample and chorus was catchy), but didn't bother with the rest of his music because I didn't think he actually knew how to rap and tell a story intelligently. That was a great track; straight poetry.


I got ya. 


itachi0982 said:


> yeah i liked that song too and could someone hook me up too?


I got you

Also check out this other artist in the comeup Machine Gun Kelly


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 17, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> What?! How could you not like Seduction?



I was thinking the same thing.

We agree for once. 



mystictrunks said:


> J.Cole's real first single from the album
> Spill.com



I don't think this dude can miss man. Hot song. 

Why calling it the first real single though? 

Who Dat has a video and everything.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 17, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> We agree for once.



I don't think we've ever disagreed on Eminem.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah who dat is the first single.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 18, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> We agree for once.
> 
> ...



Street single.


----------



## tgre (Aug 18, 2010)

everyone needs a little Adyo in their lives

you haven't truly experienced experimental hip hop till you've listened to Adyo

it almost feels as if you're listening to electronica, but then the drums bring you back


----------



## Grandia (Aug 18, 2010)

competitionbros said:


> That's a weird question, like asking blacks if they get berated for listening to rock.



nothing wrong there, i listen to some alternative rock, no one in my family cares, its all good


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2010)

^lol, I used to get some shit if I played progressive house, still play that shit now


----------



## Fraust (Aug 18, 2010)

About the dickriding J. Cole and Lupe, I only talk about them even though I've literally only been listening to Blu and XV this entire past week. I can't get over these kids' flows.

I just really want an album.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 18, 2010)

been listening to Fashawn, Freddie Gibbs and Wiz a lot lately.


Raekwon x K. West x Biebervelli coming soon


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 18, 2010)

^^

Yea I was reading that.  LOL thats going to be ill watch.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 18, 2010)

That J cole track was one of his weakest.  It's still hot, but who dat is harder.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmm this should be interesting. 


> Drummer Travis Barker's solo project to include appearances from T.I., Lupe Fiasco, Drake, and much more.
> 
> Blink 182 drummer Travis Barker has recruited a number of Hip Hop?s hottest names for his upcoming solo project.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandia (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ i'll def check it out when it drops


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 18, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> been listening to Fashawn, Freddie Gibbs and Wiz a lot lately.
> 
> 
> Raekwon x K. West x Biebervelli coming soon



reps for listening to Fashawn. 

I've been on Jay Electronica lately.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2010)

I heard Bruno Mars quit singing and is going into Southern Rap


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 18, 2010)

Can someone here help me with some links. 

I have never listened to Wale and would like to give him a chance. I have seen some recommendations but may have passed over any links.

I am on a mission to start giving all of these artists a listen and a push in the right direction wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 18, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I heard Bruno Mars quit singing and is going into Southern Rap



lol

I only like him on hooks. Not a fan of his solo songs.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 18, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Can someone here help me with some links.
> 
> I have never listened to Wale and would like to give him a chance. I have seen some recommendations but may have passed over any links.
> 
> I am on a mission to start giving all of these artists a listen and a push in the right direction wouldn't hurt.



100 Miles and Running, Mixtape About Nothing, Back To The Feature, More About Nothing and his album are all pretty good.

Best are the "Nothing" mixtapes. All are good though.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 18, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Can someone here help me with some links.
> 
> I have never listened to Wale and would like to give him a chance. I have seen some recommendations but may have passed over any links.
> 
> I am on a mission to start giving all of these artists a listen and a push in the right direction wouldn't hurt.



Mixtape About Nothing and Back To The Feature.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 18, 2010)

Alright Ill look for them. Or if someone can PM me.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 18, 2010)

Well if anybody in here wants some new material to listen to I am starting work on an album of sorts and got my first potential cut up on youtube.

Any input is welcome good or bad.

Just something to keep in mind. None of these are mixed down officially or anything. They are more just like "leaks". I am just trying to get an idea of how people feel with my direction and what not. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDngVhldAwE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIpNKmNzqtM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## delirium (Aug 18, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Well if anybody in here wants some new material to listen to I am starting work on an album of sorts and got my first potential cut up on youtube.
> 
> Any input is welcome good or bad.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDngVhldAwE[/YOUTUBE]



You're definitely doing your thing man. Respect.

When you're album is done send it down to the station and see if it gets added to the library. If it does that's free airplay out here in NorCal.

KDVS 90.3 FM
ATTN: delirium or HIP-HOP DEPT.
14 Lower Freeborn
Davis, CA 95616


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 18, 2010)

delirium said:


> You're definitely doing your thing man. Respect.
> 
> When you're album is done send it down to the station and see if it gets added to the library. If it does that's free airplay out here in NorCal.
> 
> ...



Thanks man I really appreciate that.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 19, 2010)

competitionbros said:


> That's a weird question, like asking blacks if they get berated for listening to rock.



Shit, I do. Especially when it also involves J-Rock.


----------



## delirium (Aug 19, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Thanks man I really appreciate that.



No problem. Stay hungry. You'll take that talent somewhere.



Dimezanime88 said:


> Shit, I do. Especially when it also involves J-Rock.



I'm not gonna lie. I double take when I see some black folks at conventions and stuff haha.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 19, 2010)

It's pretty good considering it was off the dome.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 19, 2010)

I swear people must be getting sick of Charles now. I stopped fucking with him when he released 6 mixtapes in 2 days. Dude has 1 good song for every 20 bad ones.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 19, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> I swear people must be getting sick of Charles now. I stopped fucking with him when he released 6 mixtapes in 2 days. Dude has 1 good song for every 20 bad ones.



Same reason lil wayne sucks. Except his good:sucks ratio is 1:30


----------



## Fraust (Aug 19, 2010)

I liked Charles's Crash Landed mixtape, but after that I never even bothered listening to him again (besides the track "Enter the Hedgehog"). Even some of those songs are pretty lame. I don't think he's that good.

Also, he's not good looking enough to make songs about getting mad girls.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 19, 2010)

Charles Hamilton is shitty nuff said his current predicament pretty much says what he is right now simply in a mental hospital because he couldn't "handle" the industry he's doing anything to get attention now. 

Moving on new Spitta. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1fNdG1tR-0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 19, 2010)

C.Hamilton is dope, too many mixtapes though.

Edit: Freestyle is amazing so far, dude can probably body any other freshman on a track.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> I swear people must be getting sick of Charles now. I stopped fucking with him when he released 6 mixtapes in 2 days. Dude has 1 good song for every 20 bad ones.



Sounds like Asher Roth and Joe Budden lol.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 19, 2010)

You guys check out that Cyphon guy yet? 

Still looking for some feedback when people get a chance.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 19, 2010)

Hamilton's freestyle sucked. I was wondering what was up with him but then I remembered that he's in rehab right now. He said something about he was talking in rhymes even he's not on a track. That's what he's doing here. He's not doing a 27 minute long freestyle. He's giving us a 27 minute long speech.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 19, 2010)

Aw not lil wayne in here :[

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sibhdjfI0Yk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 19, 2010)

Lil Wayne

lol


----------



## kumabear (Aug 19, 2010)

SADISTIK'S NEW EP IS OUT


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 19, 2010)

kumabear said:


> SADISTIK'S NEW EP IS OUT



You give that to me right now, young man!

RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 19, 2010)

Also, I just heard that Kanye samples King Crimson in one of his songs?  

Is this true?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah pimp that new Sadistik please



Undercovermc said:


> It's pretty good considering it was off the dome.



WTF did I just listen to?  I've heard old asian dudes on a bus transit spit sicker


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 19, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Also, I just heard that Kanye samples King Crimson in one of his songs?
> 
> Is this true?



Yes, "21st Century Schizoid Man" in the song "Power"


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 19, 2010)

Hahaha, that's interesting.

It just makes me want to listen to King Crimson, though.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 20, 2010)

delirium said:


> No problem. Stay hungry. You'll take that talent somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm not gonna lie. I double take when I see some black folks at conventions and stuff haha*.



The takeover has only begun


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Aug 20, 2010)

Still cant get over "no love" i cant remember the last time i heard an emcee snap that hard!!!


----------



## Kameil (Aug 20, 2010)

Jigga goes in on Kanye's "Power" remix.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 20, 2010)

^ Beat me to it. Song was crazy. I'd love if I could hear shit like this on the radio...OFTEN. Swizzy did good on the production.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 20, 2010)

Kanye's back


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2010)

Kanye is the opposite of most mainstream rappers.  When he drops a mixtape, it's nothing to brag about and has no singles.  However his albums are legendary.


----------



## On and On (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone heard Nicki's part yet?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 20, 2010)

Damn Power remix was awesome. Kanye went hard, Jigga was a bit dissapointing though


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 20, 2010)

Wasn't really feeling the first half of the Power Remix. Once Swizzy's part hits though, shit gets real!


----------



## Xemnas (Aug 21, 2010)

Seriously, Kanye has been overproducing his tracks lately, which is starting to get annoying.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 21, 2010)

yuck! I'm sorry I can't get into Wale at all. 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOKROODcPZI[/YOUTUBE]

Kweli, Jay Elect, and Mos Def outshine Cole on this track. All of 'em killed it tho. 

U still da man Cole.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 21, 2010)

Lupe has officially released Go to Sleep to the radio. Here it is ripped


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 21, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Lupe has officially released Go to Sleep to the radio. Here it is ripped



does it mean that's the radio version? 

But fuck yea I'm glad for this because I only had the snippet and it was amazing !


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 21, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> does it mean that's the radio version?
> 
> But fuck yea I'm glad for this because I only had the snippet and it was amazing !


Yep the radio version.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 21, 2010)

Not best rapper alive!


----------



## Xemnas (Aug 21, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Not best rapper alive!



Easily top 5 though, arguably top 3.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 21, 2010)

Higher Quality Rip


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 21, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Not best rapper alive!



name one better. v_v


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 21, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Higher Quality Rip



nice! glad i have a lil patience, I didn't want the radio rip.


----------



## Chookiez (Aug 21, 2010)

It just boggles me how Lupe fell from the scene so fast. Somebody told me that it was his distaste for the industry that made him play low key for now, but I don't know.

Edit:

For great justice...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TRVF5-FpjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 21, 2010)

Never been much of a Lupe fan but that song wasn't bad.


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 21, 2010)

Chookiez said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TRVF5-FpjI[/YOUTUBE]



You'll Have To Pardon My Ignorance But Who/What Is Solar?


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r46QWH8vsyk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

how i miss these days


----------



## Kameil (Aug 21, 2010)

Chookiez said:


> It just boggles me how Lupe fell from the scene so fast. Somebody told me that it was *his distaste for the industry that made him play low key for now*, but I don't know.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Lol Doubt it he's wedged in bitch mode because people have the ability to pirate his shit and he's tired of it so he's less inclined to put out more mixtapes.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 21, 2010)

Nobody knows who solar is, that's the joke


----------



## Kameil (Aug 21, 2010)

For one's who want to know who he is basically some shit producer who made claims that Guru awoke from his coma in the hospital before his death.  Pretty sick nonetheless although he's a flat out lame.


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]X_OtjRHmV-g[/YOUTUBE]
Damn


----------



## Parallax (Aug 22, 2010)

it's always nice seeing more people listening to Outkast


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Kameil (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Grandia (Aug 23, 2010)

anyone looking forward to bustas E.L.E 2 album?

hopefully not as wack as his last album


----------



## Deweze (Aug 23, 2010)

Garbage               .


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 23, 2010)

I've been listening to a fuckton of Wiz Khalifa lately

My face when


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 23, 2010)

Anybody else like Glen Porter's stuff?

Fantastic, spacey production.


----------



## ez (Aug 23, 2010)

Favorite track by Mr. Porter


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2010)

So apparently Kanye is releasing a new track every Friday until Christmas.


----------



## Xemnas (Aug 23, 2010)

New FlyLo....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3yOT-k7GYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Aug 23, 2010)

Just random tracks?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 23, 2010)

Kanye said it'll be some of his stuff, Jay-Z's stuff just whatever is from the family.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 23, 2010)

I can dig it, at the very least it'll be something different.  Hopefully...


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Deweze (Aug 23, 2010)

Speaking of atmosphere 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dCmrzZ8WYw[/YOUTUBE]

My only song I heard from them thanks to pandora


----------



## PushTab (Aug 23, 2010)

Favorite Atmosphere songs:

Yesterday
Sunshine


----------



## Kittan (Aug 24, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I've been listening to a fuckton of Wiz Khalifa lately
> 
> My face when



Fuck yeah, I love Wiz


----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2010)

Kittan said:


> Fuck yeah, I love Wiz



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FChL75GMP50&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 24, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> name one better. v_v



Gza and Inspectah Deck from Wu Tang Clan, Ras Kass


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 24, 2010)

Another new one I got up. Just looking for some hate or love.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaSmoR2YAXk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Aug 24, 2010)

Although it's highly regarded that classic/80's/90's rap was much more lyrical, relevant, diverse, and creative (*which I also agree with*) compared to mainstream rapper, but modern rap tops that, _in sense _that, "_corprate America_" likes it more and they feel that "dumbing down" lyrics for rap songs makes sells. If any rapper that wants to have lyrical, relevant-to-our-daily-lives songs, then you minus well do underground rap because most of the songs they'll produce will not fit the bill to what most of the kids nowadays listen to. 

In a way, this is sorta a "fucked up" situation for the newer generation, because they won't have that "feeling" we, the 15 and over generation, had experinced growing up listening to lyrical rappers. Now, it's all about "LOLz i getz muhnny by fuckin' dez hoez!! Bling BLINGz!!" 

Although, most mainstream rap has catchy-as-fuck beats that keeps me listening to those shitty lyrics


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 24, 2010)

Reality Warper said:


> Although it's highly regarded that classic/80's/90's rap was much more lyrical, relevant, diverse, and creative (*which I also agree with*) compared to mainstream rapper, but modern rap tops that, _in sense _that, "_corprate America_" likes it more and they feel that "dumbing down" lyrics for rap songs makes sells. If any rapper that wants to have lyrical, relevant-to-our-lives songs that doesn't fit the bill to what current mainstream rappers produce, then you'll minus well do underground rap.



It's like this post looks coherent at a glance, but when you read it it isn't.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 24, 2010)

Really? Nobody posted this yet??


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Aug 24, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's like this post looks coherent at a glance, but when you read it it isn't.



I edited my post a few seconds ago. I sorta rushed on it so I hope it's "clean" now.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 24, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Really? Nobody posted this yet??


I saw that last night.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f86ujoYsttY[/YOUTUBE]
This goes hard


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 27, 2010)

^ Love it. does he have an album coming out soon?


----------



## Eki (Aug 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]nWgrlLIlse8[/YOUTUBE]

i've been stuck on this song ever since i bought the album


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Aug 27, 2010)

i'm goin to rock the bells...they got a siiiiiick lineup for tomorrow.

edit:  wu's performing 36 chambers tomorrow. a couple of l's of kush is gonna go RIGHT with that haha.

this is kinda old but its heat.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 27, 2010)

Drake and Nicki Minaj are now married. Check out their twitters




Hope it's a damn joke.

EDIT: It seems it's a joke. I can't stand her voice and he isn't impressing me so I'm glad they don't get even more exposure.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 27, 2010)

^ publicity stunt...and it's working.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 27, 2010)

_*Monster *- Kanye West feat. Jay-Z and Nicki Minaj_

34

Kanye's classic Kanye and Jay-Z did ok. Nicki was better on this than the majority of her other stuff if not everything else. She's not the scariest in the game though but she did ok here.


----------



## Chookiez (Aug 27, 2010)

Excellent.

Post up how the whole Rock The Bells show turns out after you get back.


In other news, I'm getting sick of this Twitter thing in Hiphop. Fab and Joe's twitter beef, Nicki's twitter obsession and all that. It has to stop.
What was Nicki doing when Kim was going hard on her on stage calling her out?
She took it on Twitter and said her little lines.

That's garbage. Nick should've went back in on her. I'm not even hating on Nicki, its just that I'd love to see her go in on Kim head to head on the mic.
Fuck Twittering, go on and duke it out, bar for bar.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 28, 2010)

I knew Drake wanted Minaj but I didn't know he did anything about it


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 28, 2010)

Cudi's album sounds really good from the leaked stuff I've heard.


----------



## Eki (Aug 28, 2010)

im saving whats left in my itunes account to buy cudi's new shit


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2010)

Drake and Minaj got married? Wow.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 28, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> _*Monster *- Kanye West feat. Jay-Z and Nicki Minaj_
> 
> 34
> 
> Kanye's classic Kanye and Jay-Z did ok. Nicki was better on this than the majority of her other stuff if not everything else. She's not the scariest in the game though but she did ok here.



On a related note KanYe & Jay are working on a collaboration EP. Probably around 5 tracks or something

Me guessing the Power Remix & Monster will be on that one. Unless Monster is meant for GAJ


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## InFam0us (Aug 28, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> _*Monster *- Kanye West feat. Jay-Z and Nicki Minaj_
> 
> 34
> 
> Kanye's classic Kanye and Jay-Z did ok. Nicki was better on this than the majority of her other stuff if not everything else. She's not the scariest in the game though but she did ok here.



I think she did good. nothing exceptional but solid.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 28, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Really? Nobody posted this yet??


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 28, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Really? Nobody posted this yet??


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 28, 2010)

Theres only one Deadly Melody
[YOUTUBE]HqFhZI0o-so[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 28, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> eLZhi is one of the best right now. That was a pretty weak verse by him though. Still I rate him higher than _at least_ 90% of rappers.



Well I haven't heard much from him but 90% of rappers are whack so that doesn't really help his case either. 

Most of what I hear nowadays is just shit.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 28, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Well I haven't heard much from him but 90% of rappers are whack so that doesn't really help his case either.
> 
> Most of what I hear nowadays is just shit.


Elzhi is a lyrical monster. Check out _Europass_ and _The Leftovers_ 
mixtape.


*Spoiler*: _Royal Flush Freestyle_ 




I toke green, blowin' out smoke screens
Poke queens, leave them with soaked jeans
You're the definition of what "joke" mean
I'm star status
Like glowin' lights throughout the far stratos-
-Phere, it's clear who repertoire that is
Pursue whites and fuck a shoe price
My cheese outgrew mice
I'm too nice, cut through slice, I'm seein' you twice
The lead pacer
Been makin' moves like Speed Racer
Indeed tracin' line that fucks with your mind like a weed lacer
Try and boast, ain't lyin' close, so what I diagnose 
I could fry and roast any guy till they fylin' ghost
Pee on peons beyond eons 
Till there's neon Klingons
Close encounter of the three kinds 
You may fall, I'm AWOL, my heaters will spray y'all
And put you in a hole like Robbing Peter to pay Paul
I could give a darn
Got a flow to leave a river stuck
You hear deep it lines, keep a nine near the liver tucked


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 28, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Elzhi is a lyrical monster. Check out _Europass_ and _The Leftovers_ mixtape.



Aight Ill add it to my list of things to check out.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 28, 2010)

bitch im a monster

jay z shitted on em
kanye shitted on em
nicki needs to die


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 28, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Wait, D-Pryde is CANADIAN!?!? Word.



worrd, Toronto. same as Drake.
how'd you hear of him btw?



			
				deweze said:
			
		

> nicki needs to die



 i personally think she came correct...had some nice lines and changed up her flow well.


----------



## Shikakumaru (Aug 28, 2010)

I have been listening to lyrical songs lately... Once I'm in this phase everything is boring unless it has lyrical depth.  It wares off eventually though.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfiyF62konU[/YOUTUBE]




Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> worrd, Toronto. same as Drake.
> how'd you hear of him btw?



D-Pryde is from Brampton, not Toronto...


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 28, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Aight Ill add it to my list of things to check out.



Get The Preface too. His album, definitely one of the best of '08. Don't get his Slum Village stuff. He doesn't go nearly as hard.

Fuck it, let's have some Elzhi...

Audio Cinematic

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]fFr0BsXrhzA[/YOUTUBE]




Colors

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]q28GvOS-Aro[/YOUTUBE]




Motown 25 feat. Royce da 5'9"

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]KKcrIGj387w[/YOUTUBE]




Fire feat. Black Milk

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]e15nCw5p1SY[/YOUTUBE]




Love It Here prod. J Dilla

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]RTLz5fkHsOs[/YOUTUBE]




Bonus Drake feat. Phonte and Elzhi - Think Good Thoughts (the version you won't find on Comeback Season because Drake is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".))

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]fFr0BsXrhzA[/YOUTUBE]




Vstylez feat. Royce Da 5′9″, Rapper Big Pooh, Elzhi & Phat Kat - Clash Of The Titans (El kills everyone else and they're all dope except Vstyles. I have no idea who that is.)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]C-rCqE1JSJY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Aug 28, 2010)

Great list, I just wanted to add these.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9PD_ispnd8[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40iu9JmZnOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shikakumaru (Aug 29, 2010)

LayZ said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9PD_ispnd8[/YOUTUBE]



That is the first Elzhi song I ever heard a while back...

Dude is simply a beast.


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKXlmyKBCOU[/YOUTUBE]

Definition of destroying a track, courtesy of Elzhi.  I could make a list reaching the hundreds, and Nightmare on Elz Street would destroy them all.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNXqJ205f7U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

18 years old when he made this track.  Give me a break.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 29, 2010)

lol Nikki killed that monster.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 29, 2010)

I was gonna post Glow but I see its already been posted


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Aug 29, 2010)

rock the bells was fucking SICK.

i missed rakim, JMT, technique, etc. i got there in time for krs-1 who got everyone going, then lauryn hill came out and she MAY have been on crack.

but then it was tribe's turn.

and these fuckers know what they're doing, got the crowd bumping.


but that was just the warm-up. wu tang were the stars of the night, they did the whole 36 chambers album, absolutely MURDERED it. they were on at like 10pm, everyones fucking tired and shot but wu got everyones last bit out of energy out and it showed, the crowd went absolutely nuts. ny's got MAD love for wu.

and snoop...is snoop. dude knows how to throw on a fuckin show. he performed doggystyle.

honestly if each of these sets was just its own concert, it wouldve been amazing anyway, but throwing em all together? shit was CLASSIC


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 29, 2010)

you guys are snapping on elzhi aha.
i like him though, where do i start?


----------



## Honzou (Aug 29, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> lol Nikki killed that monster.



she came correct, I think better than everyone else.

I forgot Ross was on the track until I listened to it for the fifth time, I was like, "Oh...Raws?!?"

Edit: First track I hear with Elzhi was his feature on Binary Star's "K.G.B"


----------



## LayZ (Aug 29, 2010)

Honzou? said:


> Edit: First track I hear with Elzhi was his feature on Binary Star's "K.G.B"


"Ha ha, you LOSE!"


----------



## Kameil (Aug 30, 2010)

Heavily disappointed with SkiBeat's official track list for 24 hour karate school and I was waiting for it pretty badly but more so easy to say his album isn't shit without Mos Def "Cream of the planet" and "taxi" on it he took Mos off like a dick. 

Link removed



For those who missed Mos's epicness. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0F2_sAlaNo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NastyNas (Aug 30, 2010)

What kind of bunk as shit is this to not have Mos Def in the Album dude practically hype the album for everyone and hes not even in it WTFs.

EDIT- And no Aerials bunk I say bunk


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 30, 2010)

how can u guyz not like Termanology ?!?!

dude can spit, listen to 50 Bodies 3 now!


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 30, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Heavily disappointed with SkiBeat's official track list for 24 hour karate school and I was waiting for it pretty badly but more so easy to say his album isn't shit without Mos Def "Cream of the planet" and "taxi" on it he took Mos off like a dick.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



I think Ski said he would release the Mos tracks for free after it drops.



NastyNas said:


> What kind of bunk as shit is this to not have Mos Def in the Album dude practically hype the album for everyone and hes not even in it WTFs.
> 
> EDIT- And no Aerials bunk I say bunk



Mos Def's label wouldn't clear him at the last minute. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Parallax (Aug 30, 2010)

That's really strange but if its dropped for free later that's pretty sweet.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 30, 2010)

This song is too lyrically complex for me to recite it. I keep getting tongue twisted


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJbF2XGk3PE[/YOUTUBE]

LOL


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 31, 2010)

Wasn't horrible.
It would've been a lot nicer with actual female vocals on the chorus lol


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2010)

I was gonna post that.

How wrong it was for Raekwon to give a shoutout to "JB"


----------



## ez (Aug 31, 2010)

Just got Sadistik's "The Art of Dying EP" 

Should be awesome


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2010)

*Waits for an album that could possibly compare to Illmatic*


----------



## Kisame (Aug 31, 2010)

Eminem Ft. Rihanna ~ Love the way you lie


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 31, 2010)

I really want that song to die already.

Em's Space Bound track is way better


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2010)

ezxx said:


> Just got Sadistik's "The Art of Dying EP"
> 
> Should be awesome



Seems pretty big for an EP.

I thought for the longest time The Art of Dying was a new album, but I'll take  an EP, though.  Here's to hoping it's not so good that its length makes it upsetting.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 31, 2010)

Klue said:


> *Waits for an album that could possibly compare to Illmatic*



Who are you talking about

Cause that's not possible


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 31, 2010)

yea that was almost blasphemous


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 31, 2010)

Klue said:


> *Waits for an album that could possibly compare to Illmatic*



Ready to Die 

But seriously, the last few years I have the feeling that rap already had its peak.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2010)

You're about a decade late for that.  Something already surpassed Illmatic, it was called The Firm Album


----------



## Deweze (Aug 31, 2010)

SILLY           BANANA


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not sure if I like Sadistik's new EP more than The Balancing Act; it's a lot more spacey and electronic, but I miss the organic samples that tied the mood and production down on The Balancing Act.  Still, it's nice to see more instrumentally creative songs that push length and structure boundaries.

I'm glad it's a fairly long EP with decent song lengths.  Small album's worth, really.


----------



## ez (Aug 31, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Seems pretty big for an EP.
> 
> I thought for the longest time The Art of Dying was a new album, but I'll take  an EP, though.  Here's to hoping it's not so good that its length makes it upsetting.



I need to listen to it a few more times, in detail, before I can judge it, but I liked my first listen of it.

---

[YOUTUBE]wckUR34WSf0[/YOUTUBE]

Emancipator's getting a pretty decent following!


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree.  Only one listen, but I still liked it a lot.

And, yeah; he's got a lot of followers now, especially thanks to connections from Sadistik to Saltillo.  I'd really like to see him live.  It'd be cool if he'd experiment with live instruments improv, but I hear he puts on a killer show anyways.

My mom likes Emancipator lol.


----------



## ez (Aug 31, 2010)

^He plays the guitar live during "Lionheart," speaking from experience.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2010)

That's pretty cool.  I'd imagine he could do that solo on Nevergreen; that would be awesome.

He uses so many live and/or original samples, you'd imagine he'd integrate them into the show.


----------



## ez (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd be amazed if he could perform Nevergreen with a live instrument. It's such a powerful track.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2010)

He rarely uses guitars, at least as a lead instrument, which is why that solo is so fucking powerful.  

I don't like Safe in Steep Cliffs as much as the debut, but it has some amazing tracks on it, certainly not the least of which is Nevergreen.  I should check tour dates around here.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 31, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> I really want that song to die already.
> 
> Em's Space Bound track is way better



You and me both brother.

Radio is ruining it.


----------



## ez (Aug 31, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> He rarely uses guitars, at least as a lead instrument, which is why that solo is so fucking powerful.
> 
> I don't like Safe in Steep Cliffs as much as the debut, but it has some amazing tracks on it, certainly not the least of which is Nevergreen.  I should check tour dates around here.



Nevergreen and Old Devil are as good as any of the best he released on his initial album. He's going to be performing in the NY area again soon, i think (like a month from now), so maybe I can see him again, there.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2010)

Old Devil is my favorite Emancipator track.  Period.

Hmm.  There's a good chance I'll be in North Carolina before September is over, so I might be able to catch him by a minute miracle of a chance.  Should be interesting.  Is he touring with anyone, or just a solo act?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## ez (Aug 31, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Old Devil is my favorite Emancipator track.  Period.
> 
> Hmm.  There's a good chance I'll be in North Carolina before September is over, so I might be able to catch him by a minute miracle of a chance.  Should be interesting.  Is he touring with anyone, or just a solo act?



I can't say...I do know that he's opened up for Bonobo before, tho, according to abstract/justin.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 31, 2010)

Prodigy - Street Glory (youtube has the wrong title)

Prodigy goes in !!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPbkguBK-w4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Aug 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TWC3L9P53I[/YOUTUBE]

I think this is good


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 1, 2010)

New big Sean Mix Tape.
Finally Famous PT.3

Link removed


----------



## Kameil (Sep 1, 2010)

Sean's tape was nice I guess with the exception of the new version of "Made" original version was far better.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## furious styles (Sep 1, 2010)

Parallax said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TWC3L9P53I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I think this is good



that track is fire

fan of mbv as well


----------



## Bleach (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm of course really late on this but what are you guys thoughts on Distant Relatives?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 2, 2010)

Solid Album for the conscious listener.  Nas Delivers and Damien compliments him very well; and vice verse.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 2, 2010)

T.I was arrested again at a party last night while being caught with weed and ecstasy. This time his wife was arrested as well, he has court on Friday. 

Welp, you've fucked up again. You should have learned.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 2, 2010)

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## ez (Sep 2, 2010)

I listened to the kanye song that samples 21st century schizoid man

and i lol'd

i need to listen to the radio more often


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 2, 2010)

I giggled when I heard it.

Then I stopped halfway through and listened to the entire King Crimson album instead.

Felt good, man.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 2, 2010)

Which song is it


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 2, 2010)

Power, I believe.

The song with the "controversial" video.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 2, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> T.I was arrested again at a party last night while being caught with weed and ecstasy. This time his wife was arrested as well, he has court on Friday.
> 
> Welp, you've fucked up again. You should have learned.



lol was this really unexpected?

I just didn't think it'd be this soon 

Better still release King Uncaged


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 2, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> T.I was arrested again at a party last night while being caught with weed and ecstasy. This time his wife was arrested as well, he has court on Friday.
> 
> Welp, you've fucked up again. You should have learned.



i lost intrest in T.I.P

what was his last good track ?


----------



## Deweze (Sep 2, 2010)

lol who knows


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 2, 2010)

I liked "The Old me's dead and gone"


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 2, 2010)

Was fucking weed...come on.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 3, 2010)

i thought it was meth also


----------



## Kameil (Sep 3, 2010)

Moving on I don't give a darn about T.I anymore anywho speaking of Atlanta natives have any of you considered listening to Donnis?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zptTyUpn6yk[/YOUTUBE]

Y'all should download his works his 1st of course "Diary of an Atlanta Brave"

2nd "The Invitation"

3rd "Fashionably Late".


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 3, 2010)

My friend likes Donnis, I've been considering getting into him. I probably will eventually. 

Anyway, what albums is everyone looking forward to in the recent future? For me it's Black Milk - Album of the Year.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 3, 2010)

I think common has one coming

it will most likely suck tho


----------



## Eki (Sep 3, 2010)

Ecstasy, lulz    .


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 3, 2010)

Jay Z, Eminem, 50 cent +more Live @ the same event

Link removed






Performances


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Sep 3, 2010)

What time would yall expect a wiz khalifa concert to end? 12-1ish?

and that concert looked tooo live.
lmao @ them doing the wave during hard knock life


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 4, 2010)

So who here thinks the freestyles on Westwood's channel are really freestyles?


----------



## Kameil (Sep 4, 2010)

Nothing these day's are freestyles off the top of the dome like it used to be.  The term freestyle has been warped currently into "I'm going to memorize this verse and simply when I record it I'm going to give it a title followed in front freestyle" or "I don't give a darn freestyle or not going to openly read this verse off my Blackberry."

Rappers today do this and can pass shit off as a freestyle and not from the top of the dome. 

Anywho today's post consists of Skyzoo hope some of you cats heard of him.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVG8P59zofU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 4, 2010)

I doubt they really are. I'm sure most of them are written and memorized beforehand and then just said on any random beat. Not many go off the top of the head. I've seen Lupe go off the top of the head and I have to say that freestyling isn't his thing but it wasn't bad. You can usually tell when they go off the top or not. Drake's Blackberry freestyle pretty much set the the idea for these newer artists to attempt to do something like that as well. When you think of freestyling these days that's what you think of for these new guys.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 4, 2010)

Wasn't a freestyle originally just a prewritten verse that wasn't about a specific topic? I guess these things go in cycles


----------



## Grandia (Sep 4, 2010)

kanye's really pouring his heart on twitter right now about the taylor swift incident,lol.

anyways i need to catch up on j.cole, anyone reccomend me his best mixtapes?


----------



## Deweze (Sep 4, 2010)

I made a thread just for you


----------



## Deweze (Sep 4, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Wasn't a freestyle originally just a prewritten verse that wasn't about a specific topic? I guess these things go in cycles



Real freestyle

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gXtJcmcHiM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 4, 2010)

Black Milk's Album Of The Year leaked.

Shit is tooooo good. Everyone should go get it now.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 4, 2010)

really? I couldn't find anything


----------



## Eki (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know if this has been posted or not.... but w/e. Shits hot 
[YOUTUBE]iDvrh8vP_sM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Sep 4, 2010)

9th wondeR


----------



## Deweze (Sep 4, 2010)

kanye's got a classic album coming 

Here's Devil In A New Dress

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZbXEY6YoVs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## delirium (Sep 4, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Wasn't a freestyle originally just a prewritten verse that wasn't about a specific topic? I guess these things go in cycles



Actually... YES! lol cats don't know about that.

This is going back to the 80's so of course shit changes and evolves. Cats should know the history though.


----------



## ez (Sep 4, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Wasn't a freestyle originally just a prewritten verse that wasn't about a specific topic? I guess these things go in cycles



that's not all it's limited to, tho. 



[YOUTUBE]3KI4Nwl7z7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 4, 2010)

Deweze said:


> kanye's got a classic album coming
> 
> Here's Devil In A New Dress
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZbXEY6YoVs[/YOUTUBE]



nice track KanYeezy !


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Wasn't a freestyle originally just a prewritten verse that wasn't about a specific topic? I guess these things go in cycles



Yeah.  That's all it was until about 1986 when people like Lord Finesse and R.A.K.I.M. started "spitting from the dome" and New Yorkers were like ""


----------



## Kameil (Sep 5, 2010)

Lil B can make good songs when he's pressed to do so in the process.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-z-GHVLfe8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]PkFUP3tL9o8[/YOUTUBE]
Who the fuck remembers this shit? aha its pretty old
That beat they sampled was crazy











edit: oh yea, and its LIl B the Based god, ice cream paint job


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 5, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Lil B can make good songs when he's pressed to do so in the process.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-z-GHVLfe8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rannic (Sep 5, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Lil B can make good songs when he's pressed to do so in the process.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-z-GHVLfe8[/YOUTUBE]



That will probably be Lil B's best song ever, cause everything else is crap.


----------



## narutorulez (Sep 5, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> T.I was arrested again at a party last night while being caught with weed and ecstasy. This time his wife was arrested as well, he has court on Friday.
> 
> Welp, you've fucked up again. You should have learned.




lol I guess he will probably retitle the album now to King INcaged AMIRITE?

that is if he doesnt go snitching again...


----------



## Deweze (Sep 5, 2010)

u rite narutorulez


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> Jay Z, Eminem, 50 cent +more Live @ the same event
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 5, 2010)

Dr. Dre is too fuckin' swoll !!!!! geez.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 6, 2010)

Let's jump into Philly's new generation of people going about.  

Tone Trump : 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcGt2oOT1J4[/YOUTUBE]

Sean Falyon : 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzbwYZ2-pbE[/YOUTUBE]

I prefer Sean Falyon though dude is cool as fuck and check his bandcamp for SFBE.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 6, 2010)

I also think some of y'all sleeping on Cleveland's other rapper Chip Tha Ripper I personally think he holds the title better than Cudi, Cudi bores me. 

Chip just released his prelude to his new album to drop "Gift raps" it's called "From me to you".

Here's the link kids gather round and DL! 

Link removed


----------



## Rannic (Sep 6, 2010)

Kameil said:


> I also think some of y'all sleeping on Cleveland's other rapper Chip Tha Ripper I personally think he holds the title better than Cudi, Cudi bores me.
> 
> Chip just released his prelude to his new album to drop "Gift raps" it's called "From me to you".
> 
> ...



Will dl, but I like Cudi more than Chip.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 6, 2010)

just downloaded the new Big Sean tape, get the feeling im in for a treat.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzwJtqyetGo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

PLK !!!


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 6, 2010)

Why do I keep seeing people saying "based"?
WTF does it mean? 

Lil B is pretty shit for the most part. He can make a good song.

STS, off the new Roots album. Philly/ATL.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 7, 2010)

New Ye!
His Album is shaping up to be serious.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZbXEY6YoVs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## milesg2g (Sep 7, 2010)

Idk wtf you guys are talking about but like, has anyone heard Finally Famous 3? By Big Sean.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicki Minaj, fake or not fake?


----------



## Fiasco (Sep 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRa_JDb2Kzk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Sep 7, 2010)

lol audible not new


----------



## milesg2g (Sep 7, 2010)

Grandia said:


> Nicki Minaj, fake or not fake?




lol I'm pretty sure dat ass is fake son lol


----------



## Rannic (Sep 7, 2010)

milesg2g said:


> lol I'm pretty sure dat ass is fake son lol




I'd still smash


----------



## LayZ (Sep 7, 2010)

Grandia said:


> Nicki Minaj, fake or not fake?





milesg2g said:


> lol I'm pretty sure dat ass is fake son lol





Kakashi Sensei said:


> I'd still smash


_"I want a bitch like Nicki Minaj and if the ass aint real then I'm with the facade"_ - Royce Da 5'9''


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 8, 2010)

milesg2g said:


> Idk wtf you guys are talking about but like, has anyone heard Finally Famous 3? By Big Sean.



yea that shits nice, Final Hour is my shit. not better than his first two tho.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't help but like Minaj's verse in Monster. I feel that she made the song and saved it from boredom.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Buskuv (Sep 8, 2010)

That's fairly interesting.

I lol'd when they had to specify who Ian Curtis was, though.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2010)

Lupe's surprisingly aware of what people say about him lol From the British comments to the internet forum critics.

Didn't know he had a stepfather much less a British one.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 8, 2010)

Lupe has too much time on his hands then.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 8, 2010)

Nothing Like a lil smooth hiphop instrumental from Tsutchie when the days rough at work
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlLKvaOpFeI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Lupe has too much time on his hands then.



Did you read the interview?  He said he makes music everyday despite the constant delays


----------



## LayZ (Sep 8, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Did you read the interview?  He said he makes music everyday despite the constant delays


My name is "LayZ" what do you think? 

I was just responding to the part about being aware of all the internet forum criticism.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 8, 2010)

Lupe is losing relevance every day. He's just so butthurt at the industry, he's turning into a joke.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2010)

^He's really not.  Some of these other artists flee to twitter whenever something doesn't go their way, Lupe has for the most part kept his cool.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 9, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^He's really not.  Some of these other artists flee to twitter whenever something doesn't go their way, Lupe has for the most part kept his cool.



i agree with you


----------



## Kameil (Sep 9, 2010)

XV's new tape just dropped "Vizzy Zone"

go Cop! 

RESOURCE BUNDLE


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 9, 2010)

Kameil said:


> XV's new tape just dropped "Vizzy Zone"
> 
> go Cop!
> 
> Link removed



tru dat, after all he's only improving so this should be good.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Sep 9, 2010)

Willow smith (will and jada's daughter) slaying all the other girls with her rap/song. Slaying hoes at the age of 9. Riri who?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvV3l-dbRTI&feature=topvideos[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Kameil (Sep 9, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^He's really not.  Some of these other artists flee to twitter whenever something doesn't go their way, Lupe has for the most part kept his cool.





JB the Jedi said:


> i agree with you



I stand to correct you on that in Lupe's early tweeting he did bitch a storm about people pirating his tape and he then said he'd stop making tapes all-together that in my opinion is pure butthurt.

If you're wondering I'm specifying  "Enemy of the state".


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2010)

Why he did the mixtape is in the interview.  Though some of it did come off as a bit haughty, hence why I said "For the most part".  I do believe he has a right to be angry though.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 9, 2010)

True shit. 

However "Vizzy Zone" from XV really blows just got around listening to it, it was fairly okay but didn't awe me but the only tracks that simply stood out was "The Flying V" and "Reset button".


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 9, 2010)

DivineHalo said:


> Willow smith (will and jada's daughter) slaying all the other girls with her rap/song. Slaying hoes at the age of 9. Riri who?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvV3l-dbRTI&feature=topvideos[/YOUTUBE]​



I was going to post that...then I remembered that people would say something about this thread being the "intelligent thread".


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 9, 2010)

DivineHalo said:


> Willow smith (will and jada's daughter) slaying all the other girls with her rap/song. Slaying hoes at the age of 9. Riri who?
> ​


----------



## Deweze (Sep 9, 2010)

DivineHalo said:


> Willow smith (will and jada's daughter) slaying all the other girls with her rap/song. Slaying hoes at the age of 9. Riri who?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvV3l-dbRTI&feature=topvideos[/YOUTUBE]​



Apparently you can't read


----------



## Rannic (Sep 9, 2010)

DivineHalo said:


> Willow smith (will and jada's daughter) slaying all the other girls with her rap/song. Slaying hoes at the age of 9. Riri who?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvV3l-dbRTI&feature=topvideos[/YOUTUBE]​



No completely terrible


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2010)

IMMA WHIPPIN MAH HAIR


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

does anybody listen to Japanese hip hop... it's legit


----------



## Kameil (Sep 10, 2010)

Nah haven't heard any.

I'd like to add towards XV's tape admittedly what made him stand out in this very tape was the production I noticed Seven was the production behind the majority and he's something you shouldn't sleep on.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MMI1hEScO8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-rqu-hjobc&amp;feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2010)

UtahCrip said:


> yo cuz what french people be rapping about? standing on the corner selling hard bagettes? bicycling away from the police?



I love looking through the older posts


----------



## Aurora borealis (Sep 10, 2010)

my jaw is still drooping from this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLsxqU3OOuE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 10, 2010)

Kameil said:


> True shit.
> 
> However "Vizzy Zone" from XV really blows just got around listening to it, it was fairly okay but didn't awe me but the only tracks that simply stood out was "The Flying V" and "Reset button".





Kameil said:


> Nah haven't heard any.
> 
> I'd like to add towards XV's tape admittedly what made him stand out in this very tape was the production I noticed Seven was the production behind the majority and he's something you shouldn't sleep on.



It was my favourite tape from XV yet. Just edging above Everybody's Nobody. 

And you're right Seven is not to be slept on. I liked the Gettin' Bizzy beat especially.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URAYZmmfOkE&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

Good track nothing else expected everyone bodied it.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 11, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Nah haven't heard any.
> 
> I'd like to add towards XV's tape admittedly what made him stand out in this very tape was the production I noticed Seven was the production behind the majority and he's something you shouldn't sleep on.



Seven is good, I wanna hear more his work with out Vizzy though.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 11, 2010)

Fucking kanye west killing it


----------



## Kameil (Sep 11, 2010)

Has anyone copped "In Search of Stoney Jackson?" that shit bangs hard.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpGpz5WgxYw[/YOUTUBE]

Awwww shit...


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Sep 11, 2010)

For those of you who don't know, he's the son of Rev Run from RUN-D.M.C
Don't sleep on him, nice for a 15 year old.


And guys, willow smith is 9 lol, what kinda subject matter do you expect from her?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes. Yes. Fuck yes.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 11, 2010)

Was Monster leaked or officially released.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 11, 2010)

For a while now

lol


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 11, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Was Monster leaked or officially released.



It was released by Kanye as part of his "Good Fridays" things. I dunno if it counts as an official release or an artist leak though.


----------



## Eki (Sep 11, 2010)

Mr. Kanye West


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 11, 2010)

New Madlib/Beat Kundukta album is out. :3


----------



## Kameil (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw1DvH6W6NE[/YOUTUBE]

One of the best Detroit natives on the rise in the game.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 12, 2010)

okayplayer.com said:
			
		

> *Joell Ortiz* hammers in the point further with this new EP, Farewell Summer. With all the heat he's been putting out as of late, you knew he wouldn't make us wait 'til that YAOWA mixtape for some more music. The 6 track EP has features from *Sheek Louch, Talib Kweli, Brother Ali, and Jean Grae*.





Its short but its a nice listen.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 12, 2010)

Kameil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URAYZmmfOkE&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Good track nothing else expected everyone bodied it.



Probably my favorite track from Kanye so far that he has been releasing. 

All was good except for Big Sean. His part can be thrown out.


Did anyone hear Nick Cannons diss to Eminem? Vanilla Ice level


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 12, 2010)

J. Cole is the truth. My favorite rapper out right now. 

I was on some other shit thinking Drake was better.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 12, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> J. Cole is the truth. My favorite rapper out right now.
> 
> I was on some other shit thinking Drake was better.





You thought Drake was better?


----------



## Deweze (Sep 12, 2010)

Better than who


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 12, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> New Madlib/Beat Kundukta album is out. :3



How are they?

I only got the first one, I can't be fucked with a new Madlib album every month. He puts out a crazy amount of shit, he must be releasing like 20 albums this year. 

Kinda late, but I'm still feeling this song. Can't wait for his solo project. It's good to see the energy that he had on the Bake Sale. Cool Kids just have some lazy flow these days. Beat is nice as fuck too.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 12, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Did anyone hear Nick Cannons diss to Eminem? Vanilla Ice level



HAHAHAHA he actually did it?? I been waiting on that shit since last year!!


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 12, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> HAHAHAHA he actually did it?? I been waiting on that shit since last year!!



Well since he doesn't have a career anymore he has nothing to lose.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2010)

Nick Cannon had a career?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 12, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Nick Cannon had a career?



Wild N Out was that shit.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 12, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Wild N Out was that shit.



Yess thanks to Katt Williams. Nick Cannon should be on his knees and thank Katt for lifting his career.

Speaking of Katt, that dude still broke and arrested....?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 12, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Yess thanks to Katt Williams. Nick Cannon should be on his knees and thank Katt for lifting his career.
> 
> Speaking of Katt, that dude still broke and arrested....?



I dunno but lets not forget Affion Crockett as well....Or however you say it. Dude was/is a beast.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 12, 2010)

He has been reduced to Trophy/Househusband lol. Cyphon you got a link to the diss?

Also, Rob Hoffman styled on Wild'n Out


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 12, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> He has been reduced to Trophy/Househusband lol. Cyphon you got a link to the diss?
> 
> Also, Rob Hoffman styled on Wild'n Out



2nd verse. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZfzGuuQ9XE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 12, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> You thought Drake was better?



Get off J.Cole's dick.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 12, 2010)

No wonder you smoke the big one


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 13, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> 2nd verse.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZfzGuuQ9XE[/YOUTUBE]



Kinda wish I hadn't listened to that


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 13, 2010)

I know I'm late but I just seen this thread now..*feeling stupid*

Ermm, just recently murdered(so many rotations) Big Sean's Finally Famous 3..it was solid..expected better..still cool.

I need to catch up with J. Cole though..I heard Jermaine 'got next' but I've been sleeping on him..Any recommendations on good stuff from him?

Currently D/L Charlie Clips' Scooby Snacks...hope I'm not wasting my time..

Cyphon in the hip-hop thread?! *pleasantly surprised*


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2010)

When does dat new Kid Cudi come out?


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 13, 2010)

November I think.

And people need to stop talking about Cole so much.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 13, 2010)

Point blank check out the j cole thread on this page.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 13, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Get off J.Cole's dick.



Get off of mine.



Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Kinda wish I hadn't listened to that



Welcome to the club.



PoinT_BlanK_CeRo said:


> I need to catch up with J. Cole though..I heard Jermaine 'got next' but I've been sleeping on him..Any recommendations on good stuff from him?



J. Cole thread.



> Cyphon in the hip-hop thread?! *pleasantly surprised*



You had a different impression?



G.O.A.T. said:


> And people need to stop talking about Cole so much.



I haven't seen a whole lot in here since the appreciation thread tbh. 

He's just whats hot. It will pass.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 13, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Point blank check out the j cole thread on this page.



Banzai Deweze Sama! Banzai!



Cyphon said:


> You had a different impression?



Yeah..You never struck me as a listener..mostly because I only see you in Itachi/Jiraiya debates/clashes..

Erm...I know I'm kinda pushing it but if anyone could get me a link for Hollow Da Don's - Money Changes, Loyalty Doesn't.. 

..I would die of happiness. Been trying to get hold of it for months. .


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 13, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK_CeRo said:


> Yeah..You never struck me as a listener..mostly because I only see you in Itachi/Jiraiya debates/clashes..



Maybe I should start rhyming my debate points.

Anyway I do more than listen.


Legend Of The Dragon

Theres 3 on my page.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 13, 2010)

I love filestube it has EVERYTHING! Try using that site


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 13, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Maybe I should start rhyming my debate points.



Lol



Cyphon said:


> Anyway I do more than listen.
> 
> 
> Legend Of The Dragon
> ...



I can't check them right now..mobile broadband..and I'm D/L at the moment..shit is slower than..

Will make sure to check as soon as I can...This might actually be the motivation I need to attempt audios..My bredrens been pressing me to do it..

Cyphon you might be responsible for the next monster at it 



Deweze said:


> I love filestube it has EVERYTHING! Try using that site



Will try that sir. Youse been looking out for me. Sheers.

I'm glad I found this thread.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 13, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK_CeRo said:


> I can't check them right now..mobile broadband..and I'm D/L at the moment..shit is slower than..
> 
> Will make sure to check as soon as I can...This might actually be the motivation I need to attempt audios..My bredrens been pressing me to do it..
> 
> Cyphon you might be responsible for the next monster at it



Well whenever you get a chance is fine. Most people seem to pass them by anyway or at least don't tell me about it.

Hopefully you get some inspiration to do it.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 13, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Get off of mine.



Haha oh please. Don't think so highly of yourself.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 13, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Haha oh please. Don't think so highly of yourself.



No I wasn't thinking highly of myself at all. I was merely mimicking your action.

Quote me and tell me to get off someones dick. So I quote you and tell you to get off of someones dick.

Its a simple tactic really with essentially the same result. I didn't understand why you would quote me and say that and you clearly didn't I understand why I quoted you and said it. 

You follow?


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 13, 2010)

This video gives me hope


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 13, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> No I wasn't thinking highly of myself at all. I was merely mimicking your action.
> 
> Quote me and tell me to get off someones dick. So I quote you and tell you to get off of someones dick.
> 
> ...



You had no basis to tell me to get off your dick. It was pretty stupid actually.

I don't talk about you like you're some god that can't do anything wrong. Sort of like how you talk about J. Cole. You, the clown who made the J. Cole Thread and the other J. Cole fanboys look like losers the way you talk about him. 

So let me leave it at that before the backpacker nerds start coming.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 13, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> You had no basis to tell me to get off your dick. It was pretty stupid actually.



Look at how much you are discussing me and quoting me now.

See how I have a basis to tell you? 

In fact you are talking about me/with me more than I am talking about J. Cole. As a matter of fact I didn't even mention him, I merely laughed at someone who thought Drake was better.

From my view you are looking pretty dumb right now. I may be bias though.



> I don't talk about you like you're some god that can't do anything wrong. Sort of like how you talk about J. Cole. You, the clown who made the J. Cole Thread and the other J. Cole fanboys look like losers the way you talk about him.



So essentially everyone in here is a dick riding loser for talking about rappers they like?

Pretty good logic you got there. 

And never once have I said J. Cole can do wrong, he simply hasn't done much wrong to this point. 

I dunno, you just seem pretty lost here so it probably is best you quit before you dig yourself into a giant shit hole.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 13, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> You had no basis to tell me to get off your dick. It was pretty stupid actually.
> 
> I don't talk about you like you're some god that can't do anything wrong. Sort of like how you talk about J. Cole. You, the clown who made the J. Cole Thread and the other J. Cole fanboys look like losers the way you talk about him.
> 
> So let me leave it at that before the backpacker nerds start coming.



Just you wait, I'm going to backpack the _shit_ out of this thread.

Underground hip hop all day erry day.

Just for you.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 13, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Just you wait, I'm going to backpack the _shit_ out of this thread.
> 
> Underground hip hop all day erry day.
> 
> Just for you.



It's not like it's gonna be anyone that anyone gives a damn about. Just some local clown rapping about how the Illuminati is evil since he can't get a deal.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 13, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> It's not like it's gonna be anyone that anyone gives a damn about. Just some local clown rapping about how the Illuminati is evil since he can't get a deal.



You know, for someone trying to get a rise out of people, it's not even that interesting.  You've got to mix it up; throw some vulgarities in with your disdain, but don't keep it low brow.  

Your stereotypes are too broad; be more specific.  Make sure you can pinpoint what they like, thus making the quip more effective.  It's like  the difference between a bullet spray and sniper shot.

And, emotes are never a good thing unless used ironically or in parody.  The Zaru smilie is never a good option regardless, it's too common and overused.  The only really useful smilies are   and occasionally  if the situation calls for it.  

Hope I could help.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 13, 2010)

Trust him he's a doctor


----------



## Cax (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone care to share any emotional raps they know/suggest?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 13, 2010)

Cax said:


> Anyone care to share any emotional raps they know/suggest?



Do you mean sad specifically or any emotion?


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2010)

Immortal technique has some weird shit :/


----------



## Cax (Sep 13, 2010)

Sad, preferrably. Or, rather, 'deep' may be the right word. I'll be pleasantly surprised if anyone can provide me a such song/rapper/group that I don't already know.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 13, 2010)

Cax said:


> Sad, preferrably. Or, rather, 'deep' may be the right word. I'll be pleasantly surprised if anyone can provide me a such song/rapper/group that I don't already know.



I think the hard part is "you don't know."

Guys like Sadistik and Sage Francis have a lot really melancholy stuff, both in production and lyrics.  Buck 65 can surprise you with how clever his lyrics, for how simple they seem--there's a lot of homegrown, real life melancholy there.

Other than that, most of the sad stuff I have is instrumental.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Sep 13, 2010)

NONE of you took in that Kanye track?


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 13, 2010)

They see me trollin
They hatin'








And if you want sad go look up some 2Pac songs like "Dear mama", "Changes", "Keep ya Head Up" etc...


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 13, 2010)

Aww damn, bro?

That's it?


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm really fucking bored. I'm not as enthusiastic as I was about trolling say 2 years ago.

I'm not ready to get banned just yet lol.


----------



## Eki (Sep 14, 2010)

ban hammer


----------



## Cax (Sep 14, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I think the hard part is "you don't know."
> 
> Guys like Sadistik and Sage Francis have a lot really melancholy stuff, both in production and lyrics.  Buck 65 can surprise you with how clever his lyrics, for how simple they seem--there's a lot of homegrown, real life melancholy there.
> 
> Other than that, most of the sad stuff I have is instrumental.



Aye. That'd be the hard part mate. You probably already know what artists I know, alas, if you can't suggest me any other melancholic stuff, I'm pretty fucked. Damn.

Just throw some names out (if you got any) and take a chance to see if I know them. Don't dissapoint me brother. Oh, and, hook us up with sad instrumentals anyway; more of a chance you'll give me something I don't know.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 14, 2010)

Cax how about boycott blues? I think you could dig that.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 14, 2010)

Eki said:


> ban hammer



No...Just no...


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 14, 2010)

Cax said:


> Aye. That'd be the hard part mate. You probably already know what artists I know, alas, if you can't suggest me any other melancholic stuff, I'm pretty fucked. Damn.
> 
> Just throw some names out (if you got any) and take a chance to see if I know them. Don't dissapoint me brother. Oh, and, hook us up with sad instrumentals anyway; more of a chance you'll give me something I don't know.



I'll take a look through what I have, and see if any names or tracks pop up; it's not really as common as you'd think, but there are some awesome artists in that vein.  I'll ask around, too.

As for instrumental stuff, a lot of it leans heavily towards trip hop, but there's always a few really within instrumental hip hop, so I'll look around in there, too.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 14, 2010)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> NONE of you took in that Kanye track?



I listened to a little bit of it but cut it off. Didn't really like it. 

In fact I am not hyped at all for his album based off of what I have heard. I mean there are some decent tracks but nothing really getting me excited.


----------



## Cax (Sep 14, 2010)

Aye Masa, long time no see, by the way. Yeah, Boycott Blues are good, but sadly, I already know him. 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'll take a look through what I have, and see if any names or tracks pop up; it's not really as common as you'd think, but there are some awesome artists in that vein.  I'll ask around, too.
> 
> As for instrumental stuff, a lot of it leans heavily towards trip hop, but there's always a few really within instrumental hip hop, so I'll look around in there, too.



I'm pretty sure you have a good idea of what I'm looking for, too, right? Like, ye, Sadistik, Sage Francis, sad Atmosphere kinda soundin shit. I suck at describing what I'm looking for, but I don't doubt we're on the same musical wavelength to get by with a lack of words, haha.

And mate, trip hop, hit me up. Massive fan.


----------



## Dim Mak (Sep 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkJpjc3IU0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dilbot (Sep 14, 2010)

Cax said:


> Aye Masa, long time no see, by the way. Yeah, Boycott Blues are good, but sadly, I already know him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weeelll Sadistik hit it off recently with his new EP. He pretty much has the same tone as he did back in Balancing Act. It kinda feels like a step back from it, the lyricism is the same, but the album isn't as solid as BA, the instrumentals really carried that album.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 14, 2010)

That's probably because Emancipator did nearly 3/4s of the Balancing Act.

Edit; 

Well, it's technically not an album.  It's really just a glorified EP, as far as I'm aware.  If it is a full album, we're getting close to Hardcore LP length.  The production is a lot more spacey, but it's completely devoid of all of the acoustic elements (the Balancing Act used a lot of interesting piano work, as well as strings and guitar); the Art of Dying really just uses synths and beats, and the production is pretty good, it doesn't really bode well with the lush sound of the Balancing Act.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkJpjc3IU0M[/YOUTUBE]



I actually just listened to this album today


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2010)

It's Atlantic, so what do you expect?


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 15, 2010)

Warning Warning *Jizz Overload*


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 15, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Well whenever you get a chance is fine. Most people seem to pass them by anyway or at least don't tell me about it.
> 
> Hopefully you get some inspiration to do it.



Just peeped the 'Ladies of My Life' track..

pretty cool..

The concept was/is alright..I like these type of tracks but I can't help that feeling in the back of my mind that making a track about the 'ladies of my life' is/has become somewhat cliched..Though I understand as to why one would want to pay homage to the influential females in their life..

the quality surprised me..or rather..shocked me..top notch..honestly I was expecting the average quality you get from soundclick pages ..yours was pretty high..home set-up or studio time?..anyways, great..

Verses were on point...I'd recommend adding a few more multis to your rhyme schemes but considering this was a personal track the verses were pretty good..

I loved the instrumental..where you get it from?..nice choice..

Hated the chorus..I think you should work on your 'singing' it's not on point..and on the meantime get a 'myspace singer'..there's some ill ones...to do your chorus if they require singing'..your singing also affected the quality of the sound on the chorus..

Overall, pretty dope track..Liked it alot..bar chorus..

I'm gon check the other tracks on your page when I get the chance to get on a decent computer again..this shit I'm on is ancient..

On another note..that Charlie Clipz: Scooby Snacks was Ill


----------



## Yosha (Sep 15, 2010)

Cax said:


> Aye Masa, long time no see, by the way. Yeah, Boycott Blues are good, but sadly, I already know him.


Chillin chillin man. And I won't probably be able to help you on that, sage and ish like that is not my style. I still sift through my ish though.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlBLNwL6gmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 15, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK_CeRo said:


> home set-up or studio time?..anyways, great..



Home setup.



> I loved the instrumental..where you get it from?..nice choice..



I get all of my beats from soundclick.

Mainly from Anno Domini beats. They make a lot of beats for Vinnie Paz.



> Hated the chorus..I think you should work on your 'singing' it's not on point..



Oh I know I cant sing. It was just a personal track so I wanted to keep the personal touch on it. 

I have a singer/guitarist for that type of thing though.


Anyway thanks for listening and thanks for the feedback.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 15, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Home setup.



your shit's on point then..quality was superb..need a set up like that *envious*..



Cyphon said:


> I get all of my beats from soundclick.
> 
> Mainly from Anno Domini beats. They make a lot of beats for Vinnie Paz.



Will look them up..That beat was on point..nice pick up..



Cyphon said:


> Oh I know I cant sing. It was just a personal track so I wanted to keep the personal touch on it.
> 
> I have a singer/guitarist for that type of thing though.



Yeah I understand..The track is dope as hell..

Dude you've got a great home set-up judging by the quality of that track, a singer/guitarist..so where's the mixtape?

You said your youtube page only has like 3 tracks right?..with everything in order like that there's no excuse for no mixtapes or more audios..unless like I you're lazy?!



Cyphon said:


> Anyway thanks for listening and thanks for the feedback.



Nah, it's cool..Hip-hop's a passion, anytime I have I'll peep the other tracks aswell it's just this PC i'm on its something Microsoft would facepalm me for even still having it..

Anyways, I still can't believe this forum had an hip-hop section and I've been here for like 3 years and never knew about it..too busy in the KL I guess..

What's this? Nas & Carlos Santana?! shit I can't peep the track..

..somebody please listen to the track and post if it's any good..


----------



## Deweze (Sep 15, 2010)

Dj Premier


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 15, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK_CeRo said:


> your shit's on point then..quality was superb..need a set up like that *envious*.



Its really nothing. Honestly I just think its a good mic. I think for a stand, the pop stopper and the mic it was like $180 or something.



> Will look them up..That beat was on point..nice pick up..



Yeah they are good. I have a few favorites I always check on soundclick for updates. Of course I have a friend from high school as well who gives me beats on occasion and he is a monster. 



> Yeah I understand..The track is dope as hell..



Thanks man.



> Dude you've got a great home set-up judging by the quality of that track, a singer/guitarist..so where's the mixtape?
> 
> You said your youtube page only has like 3 tracks right?..with everything in order like that there's no excuse for no mixtapes or more audios..unless like I you're lazy?!



I have about 12 songs done or almost done. The main issue is conflicting work schedules and lack of direction. 

The guitarist singer has tons of ideas but we need the producer to get his computer back to he can actually make beats for the guitarist to play on.

As for me, yeah I get kind of lazy. I have days where I may start or come close to finishing 3 or 4 songs but then I go a week or 2 where I don't pick up a pen.



> Nah, it's cool..Hip-hop's a passion, anytime I have I'll peep the other tracks aswell it's just this PC i'm on its something Microsoft would facepalm me for even still having it..



And as always it would be greatly appreciated. I always like getting feedback whether good or bad so I know what I need to work on.



> Anyways, I still can't believe this forum had an hip-hop section and I've been here for like 3 years and never knew about it..too busy in the KL I guess..





Well you found a good place. I honestly would have never heard of half of what I have had it not been for the well informed people of this thread. 

I wouldn't have guessed you would find this on an NF forum either.


----------



## Cax (Sep 16, 2010)

dilbot said:


> Weeelll Sadistik hit it off recently with his new EP. He pretty much has the same tone as he did back in Balancing Act. It kinda feels like a step back from it, the lyricism is the same, but the album isn't as solid as BA, the instrumentals really carried that album.





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> That's probably because Emancipator did nearly 3/4s of the Balancing Act.
> 
> Edit;
> 
> Well, it's technically not an album.  It's really just a glorified EP, as far as I'm aware.  If it is a full album, we're getting close to Hardcore LP length.  The production is a lot more spacey, but it's completely devoid of all of the acoustic elements (the Balancing Act used a lot of interesting piano work, as well as strings and guitar); the Art of Dying really just uses synths and beats, and the production is pretty good, it doesn't really bode well with the lush sound of the Balancing Act.



Seems like you cats didn't dig it too much. I fucking loved it. Kidcalledcomputer (the fella that did all the beats this time round) tore that shit up. Perhaps it's (actually, obviously it's) just a matter of taste, but fuck, The Art Of Dying got spun the fuck out of this world by me as soon as I could get it.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 16, 2010)

Anyone heard Bad Don't Seem So Wrong by Trae feat. Lupe yet?

I like it. Can't find it on youtube yet though.

[divshare]myId=12575441-1a3[/divshare]


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 16, 2010)

Cax said:


> Seems like you cats didn't dig it too much. I fucking loved it. Kidcalledcomputer (the fella that did all the beats this time round) tore that shit up. Perhaps it's (actually, obviously it's) just a matter of taste, but fuck, The Art Of Dying got spun the fuck out of this world by me as soon as I could get it.



Actually, I enjoyed it quite a bit.  All of the songs are fantastic, and the production is fucking stellar--I just prefer the more lush and unusual production for a hip hop album that the Balancing Act flaunted.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Anyone heard Bad Don't Seem So Wrong by Trae feat. Lupe yet?
> 
> I like it. Can't find it on youtube yet though.
> 
> [divshare]myId=12575441-1a3[/divshare]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vidELuip-sc[/YOUTUBE]

Right here.


----------



## Kyōraku (Sep 16, 2010)

"reads title"

Intelligent you say? 

I hope


----------



## Unalert (Sep 16, 2010)

Nujabes - Modal Soul

and the entire samurai champloo original soundtrack, there are some really good joints in there, hopefully I was able to contribute something to this thread.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 16, 2010)

Both good albums but wayyyy old so everyone probably has spun both several times.


----------



## Scud (Sep 16, 2010)

Fucking love that beat. For some reason, The Heist and Run by Ghostface go hand-in-hand for me.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 16, 2010)

New Lupe Fiasco and Flying Lotus


----------



## Yosha (Sep 16, 2010)

wait till you get home and use blogspots.


Tatumaru said:


> Fucking love that beat. For some reason, The Heist and Run by Ghostface go hand-in-hand for me.


word, Im a sucker for large professors beats.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=almbllyL7xk[/YOUTUBE]
His shit will suprise you because he's on the pads for the song that doesn't really get much love, but is a closet banger.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm in college. But okay, I'll try.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 16, 2010)

If its your computer just dl a zip program to unpack the zip after you dl it from the blogspot. Just type into google the artist, album title, then blogspot.

Like:
Nas Illmatic blogspot

or

Nas Illmatic mediafire


----------



## Fraust (Sep 16, 2010)

I now have all the Blu my heart can ever desire. 

But that XV, he ain't showin' up. Oh well, I can deal.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 16, 2010)

If you want rap albums/mixtapes etc. go here.

the third from the left?


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 17, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I now have all the Blu my heart can ever desire.
> 
> But that XV, he ain't showin' up. Oh well, I can deal.



Just go on 2dopeboyz or Nahright. It's all legal to DL for free so you shouldn't have any problems finding them.


----------



## Dim Mak (Sep 17, 2010)

Premo for president?!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=youm845zkS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Sep 18, 2010)

Ski Beat's 24 hour karate school just leaked here y'all go! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jin-E


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2010)

We need more people like Dessa.

There definitely needs to be more serious female MCs in hip hop.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 18, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> New Lupe Fiasco and Flying Lotus



groudbreakin


----------



## Deweze (Sep 18, 2010)

Premo has always been the best with beats


----------



## Deweze (Sep 18, 2010)

LAWD LAWD LAWWD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvsJ-439uHc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 19, 2010)

Deweze said:


> LAWD LAWD LAWWD
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvsJ-439uHc[/YOUTUBE]



This sounds like early 90's hip hop right here.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> We need more people like Dessa.
> 
> There definitely needs to be more serious female MCs in hip hop.



Yeah not enough people have listened to her awesome work.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 19, 2010)

It's one of the best releases this year, and I've heard nothing on it.

Such a shame.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 19, 2010)

Here's something I've read in the past that those might find interesting if you haven't come across it. XXL did a making of Biggie's _Ready to Die_ and _Life After Death_ albums. Talks a lot about the inner workings revolving around the albums. Great reads.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's one of the best releases this year, and I've heard nothing on it.
> 
> Such a shame.



yeah it really sucks, I still have hope that at some point the album will catch on.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2010)

What's so amazing about it compared to her first LP?


----------



## Rannic (Sep 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]6JCHaMuWC4g[/YOUTUBE]

It's kinda old but still it goes hard. Illecism is a beast.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 19, 2010)

Slowpoke.jpg, but I wasn't aware there was tension between Cudi and Wale. 

Its obvious whose side I'm on.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 19, 2010)

Wale vs Cudi is going to be interesting to watch.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 19, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Wale vs Cudi is going to be interesting to watch.



I personally think Wale is gonna rape this if it gets out of hand. Cudi is entertainging and I like him and all, but he's not a great rapper imo. Wale, however, is amazing with wordplay


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2010)

Neither of them are amazing, Cudi is a better freestylist though.  Even if he does have annoying voice.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 19, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Neither of them are amazing, Cudi is a better freestylist though.  Even if he does have annoying voice.



Wale isn't amazing?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6izfsPY_tKs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEgpcL6siuk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_8aXU1HUoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Sep 19, 2010)

Wale will curbstomp Cudi in wordplay anyday Cudi's career is declining anyway he's a boring artist especially w/ his new music as of now "Wylin cause I'm young" was horrible.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Wale isn't amazing?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6izfsPY_tKs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Nope.  Tbh, he isn't even the best as far as DC goes.  He's good but nothing amazing.  His album/mixtapes are usually hit or misses.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 19, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Nope.  Tbh, he isn't even the best as far as DC goes.  He's good but nothing amazing.  His album/mixtapes are *usually hit or misses*.



I'll assume you didn't listen to "More about nothing".


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 19, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Nope.  Tbh, he isn't even the best as far as DC goes.  He's good but *nothing amazing.  His album/mixtapes are usually hit or misses*.



My face when


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 19, 2010)

been a great summer of music, good looking guyz. u know who u r ! 

special shoutout to Chaos Ghost for putting me on/hooking me up with J. Cole !


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2010)

So apparently Common might be running for mayor of Chicago.



Kameil said:


> I'll assume you didn't listen to "More about nothing".



More about nothing was his best mixtape yet.  But it's not the best thing I've heard out of Maryland and this is coming from a guy who's been fucking with the region since the Doo Doo Brown days.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2010)

Common for Mayor?  Now that's a ticket to jump on.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 20, 2010)

Lupe's encouraging him to run.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2010)

sounds like a made for BET movie


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 20, 2010)

I can only support this if Lupe runs with him


----------



## Mider T (Sep 20, 2010)

lol Chi-Town Guevara in politics


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2010)

If I lived in Chicago I would probably vote for him.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 20, 2010)

omg! even the Weezy haters should be feelin' dis. He went off seriously. only reason u shouldn't like it is if u don't like his voice. (crazymtf) all i ask is u give it a listen and read the lyrics !

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHLbvOVmg1w[/YOUTUBE]

Hate is temporary, love is necessary
 I went from eating pussy to eating commissary
 Damn, Im addicted i need therapy 
You can buy the answers but you cant afford to question me 
1st off I dont need you 2nd guessing me 
Jail is like 3rd base Im coming home eventually 
Still got shooters, like hot tubs
 Man Im anemic, still got Bloods 
Im in my cell, reading fan mail 
Wish I was in Amsterdam sipping Amstel
 Thinking about all of that pussy I cant smell
 Man they did me wrong I feel like Nelson Mandel
  Uhh, I shine too hard, my lamp fell
 But my name still ringing Alexander Graham Bell
 I know you met damn cuz you know damn well 
That I still got you open, open like a clam shell 
Yeah, still fly on my Hawk shit 
My conversation stinks, cuz I talk shit 
Stay in ya lane, you on that double park shit
 We eating at the top , you need a spoon and a forklift 
I got rap, wrapped up like a gift 
I'd be sober if if was a fifth
 I feel like Elvis, jailhouse rock
 Im not Tupac, Im a new Pac  
Behind bars but the bars dont stop
 Recording over the phone I hope the call dont drop
 Drizzy got the ball and I know the ball wont drop 
And I pray none of my kids ever wanna be cops 
Young Money get em, Young Money got em 
The boss got his feet up, vacating on a island
 Yeah and tell ya girl shoot a kite up
 And even if you dont smoke muthafucker you gonna have to light up


----------



## Deweze (Sep 20, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> been a great summer of music, good looking guyz. u know who u r !
> 
> special shoutout to Chaos Ghost for putting me on/hooking me up with J. Cole !



You're welcome


----------



## Deweze (Sep 20, 2010)

No JB offense but unless it's an unreleased wayne from 2006 or earlier, no is going to listen to it.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 20, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> omg! even the Weezy haters should be feelin' dis. He went off seriously. only reason u shouldn't like it is if u don't like his voice. (crazymtf) all i ask is u give it a listen and read the lyrics !



He actually sounds serious on this. If it's true that he actually started writing again then I'm excited. Can't stand the Wayne of the past 4 or so years


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 21, 2010)

Deweze said:


> No JB offense but unless it's an unreleased wayne from 2006 or earlier, no is going to listen to it.



omg Deweze jus give it a spin.



Kasuke Sadiki said:


> He actually sounds serious on this. If it's true that he actually started writing again then I'm excited. Can't stand the Wayne of the past 4 or so years




Yes! that's Wayne when he's writing and not high. shit goes hard.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2010)

This was released like 2 months after he was locked up


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 21, 2010)

xD.............


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MLMltVxaPc[/YOUTUBE]

lol


----------



## Dim Mak (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 21, 2010)

Lupe going to have a protest outside Atlantic Records in NYC oct 14th


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 21, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Lupe going to have a protest outside Atlantic Records in NYC oct 14th



What is it about?

Wale > Cudi btw.

J. Cole goes hard. Been bumping his tapes like mad. Thanks Deweze & Cyphon for pointing me in the direction to the J. Cole thread. *Feels stupid because he was sleeping on dude*


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2010)

Wyclef dropped his Presidential bid



PoinT_BlanK_CeRo said:


> What is it about?



Come on man, I think we can all figure it out  It's a been a long time coming.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 21, 2010)

Wonder if it will do any good...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 21, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK_CeRo said:


> What is it about?
> 
> Wale > Cudi btw.
> 
> J. Cole goes hard. Been bumping his tapes like mad. Thanks Deweze & Cyphon for pointing me in the direction to the J. Cole thread. *Feels stupid because he was sleeping on dude*



J. Cole thread

Also, I would spam some Wale since its his Bday, but I kinda dont feel like do it after spamming Tumblr, Twitter, and Facebook


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 21, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Lupe going to have a protest outside Atlantic Records in NYC oct 14th



Lol Lupe bout to get dropped.

To be more accurate though, some fans organized it and he said he would show up too.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 21, 2010)

Monster.

Finally a song with nicky that doesnt make me violently ill


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwlebMWseAk[/YOUTUBE]

G.O.A.T.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 22, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwlebMWseAk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> G.O.A.T.



Keep trolling.


----------



## Trix13 (Sep 22, 2010)

To cyphon... Like the thoughts and concepts... But it's more like the quality of the track itself... As someone who thinks as "singing" as a "singer's" profession... You got the nice placements for it...

now back to quality... It's good, but there's a slight hiss in the bakcground, when you're cleaning careful with the fequencies... "As I Enter" came out smooth, but the "ladies of my life" and "3 wishes" were a little rough. I'm sure you've caught this, but incase you didn't... yea! 

Anyways... continue on, I might just start posting what I got in my safe here as well!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 22, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Wyclef dropped his Presidential bid.



Didn't they say he couldn't do it anyway because he had to be residing in haiti for the past 5 years?!

I wouldn't want Wyclef for my president. ask Canibus.. lol


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 22, 2010)

New Flying Lotus EP, 24 Hour Karate School and John Legend/The Roots album.

Good day for music.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 22, 2010)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Keep trolling.



kk

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tm0ljSSES1w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a16NUb3WC-4&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSNV4Je3PrQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hr-nHLXki50[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzd2qt_aOr0[/YOUTUBE]

Le' Go! Trap Muzik FTW!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlF9yZmje8A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_D6M5YC_14[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcFJaYQw8hw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 22, 2010)

> "You know, I hate to sound self-involved but I feel like I haven't peaked yet. I have a lot to give still. I still look the part... I still got it. I'm getting ready to work on stuff for Mary J. Blige... Kanye and I are gonna continue to work together. We're doing some stuff for Jay-Z's  new album that's coming out in the spring, and then after Jay's thing I'm gonna start recording my new album...Kanye should be working on that, too."



hmmmmmm sounds good Q tip going to work


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 22, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> hmmmmmm sounds good Q tip going to work



Also Jay zs album droppin in the spring


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 22, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Also Jay zs album droppin in the spring





Never even knew he was making another album so soon...


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 22, 2010)

It won't happen.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]YR4xe8DyQKU[/YOUTUBE]



wats some good new shit?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NloRxS12SUM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 23, 2010)

Mider T said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NloRxS12SUM[/YOUTUBE]



lol, dat shit go hard.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 23, 2010)

Lmfao @ Wayne putting all of the trashed songs for Carter 4 on that album.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 23, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Lmfao @ Wayne putting all of the trashed songs for Carter 4 on that album.



Jay Elec top 5 in the game right now for me.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OXn0dVhj_I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apR_Z3F9uOY[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty wack...


----------



## Rannic (Sep 23, 2010)

Mider T said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NloRxS12SUM[/YOUTUBE]



The beat was sick.

Wayne was good too.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JNS9aDb28Q[/YOUTUBE]

>

all of the other shit that has been posted on this page.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 23, 2010)

Wayne is a new person now. That verse from jail was too sick, and it was the last verse in Light Up with Drake and Jay Z.


----------



## Eki (Sep 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]nUXe7WzlD5k[/YOUTUBE]

I just found this. I like it


----------



## Kameil (Sep 24, 2010)

Jay Electronica is a goddamn fraud SMH! this explains major delay of Act II.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> September 19, 2010
> 
> Carter Whitelow
> Voir Dire Enlightenment Project LLC
> ...


----------



## Kameil (Sep 24, 2010)

*Cont............*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Off and on for three years John and I went up to New York, sometimes to chill, sometimes to work. In January 2006, I left George Mason and I left my book with John, telling him to shop it for me when he went back up north. I moved to Richmond, VA, and he promised me he would ?look out?. That was the end of the book as I knew it, and the beginning of where we are now.
> 
> For four years, I just forgot about rapping and writing. I really truly felt that if I couldnt make it, then I didnt want to do it anymore. I just listened to old Reflection Eternal, Pac, Jay Z, so on and so forth. I just listened to enough new rap to get me through the club nights. I found myself listening to garbage just to stay culturally relevant. I started school at VCU, got clean from the pills and concentrated on actually getting my degree. Throughout this entire period, my brother Taylor was heavy into the blogs and hip hop news sites. He kept telling me, ?Yo, listen to this Jay Electronica *****, man hes the realist.? As a hip hop fan, I couldnt tell you how many times Ive heard this rapper or that rapper was hot, so I just brushed it off. He wasnt on the radio for the hour I listened to it, so I didnt care. Finally, on January 19, 2010, I was outside doing yardwork and we were listening to Wiz. He says, ?Man, Wiz is hot, but that ***** Jay Electronica is like top five in the game.? I finally buckled and went to Vuze and downloaded his catalogue.
> 
> ...


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 24, 2010)

here

Gucci album leak...

I'm a bad guy, bad guy
From start to the end
Say hello to my Little Friend
I could have been a doctor
Should have been a layer
Go to court so much I could have been my own employer

BURR!!

SMDH @ Jay Electronica fucking monkey looking ass clown rofl.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 24, 2010)

Do you legit like him?


----------



## Eki (Sep 24, 2010)

I did seem to notice His new shit does sound different from Eternal Sunshine


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 24, 2010)

Kameil said:


> *Cont............*



WHAT. THE. FUCK.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> here
> 
> Gucci album leak...
> 
> ...



Tbh, Gucci has no business without a shirt, ever.


----------



## Triggenism (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm a guy who basically listens only to heavy metal.

However, yesterday I listened to Notorious B.I.G.'s album "Ready To Die". Although I didn't like every song on the record. I thought most of the tracks there were truly phenomenal, it has really given me a higher opinion of hip-hop music. I found the lyrics in the songs "Everyday Struggle" and "Suicidal Thoughts" to be rather moving and intense actually. It was a very good album!

I'm assuming Biggie Smalls is considered an atleast somewhat intelligent rapper?


----------



## CSharpMajor (Sep 24, 2010)

Check out Jurrasic 5 and Wu-tang clan


----------



## Deweze (Sep 24, 2010)

What the fuck happened

Why are people talking about wayne in this thread


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2010)

Triggenism said:


> I'm a guy who basically listens only to heavy metal.
> 
> However, yesterday I listened to Notorious B.I.G.'s album "Ready To Die". Although I didn't like every song on the record. I thought most of the tracks there were truly phenomenal, it has really given me a higher opinion of hip-hop music. I found the lyrics in the songs "Everyday Struggle" and "Suicidal Thoughts" to be rather moving and intense actually. It was a very good album!
> 
> I'm assuming Biggie Smalls is considered an atleast somewhat intelligent rapper?



Get the album by DJ Spooky and Dave Lombardo's collaboration.  Not even kidding.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 24, 2010)

gtfo kidlife 

where the mods at


----------



## Deweze (Sep 24, 2010)

I love hiphop

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbMJWZIO3Z0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2010)

Double posting.

Reported.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 24, 2010)

boskov

~chiLL~


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2010)

Inappropriate slang.

Reported.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 24, 2010)

Ew lil wayne.

You guys have disappointed me


----------



## itachi0982 (Sep 24, 2010)

The Fugees.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDqZhyZSLik[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVo5Y_yVdas[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 24, 2010)

Triggenism said:


> I'm a guy who basically listens only to heavy metal.
> 
> However, yesterday I listened to Notorious B.I.G.'s album "Ready To Die". Although I didn't like every song on the record. I thought most of the tracks there were truly phenomenal, it has really given me a higher opinion of hip-hop music. I found the lyrics in the songs "Everyday Struggle" and "Suicidal Thoughts" to be rather moving and intense actually. It was a very good album!
> 
> I'm assuming Biggie Smalls is considered an atleast somewhat intelligent rapper?


Biggie's one of the best and arguably the greatest of all time. He's been up there on some lists. Could it be his flow, his storytelling, his swag, we don't know but what do know is that he's great. Try to listen to "Life After Death" next. Both are classic albums. Oh, and check this out too.


----------



## Triggenism (Sep 24, 2010)

CSharpMajor said:


> Check out Jurrasic 5 and Wu-tang clan



Thank you so much for the recommendations. I love Jurassic 5!

Jurassic 5 - Concrete Schoolyard

I love this type of feelgood hip-hop!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 24, 2010)

*Good Friday is here again!
*

buy ugg


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 25, 2010)

Triggenism said:


> Thank you so much for the recommendations. I love Jurassic 5!
> 
> Jurassic 5 - Concrete Schoolyard
> 
> I love this type of feelgood hip-hop!



2Pac dude.


----------



## itachi0982 (Sep 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzyJdKS41H0[/YOUTUBE]
I thought this was pretty good and i can see why rick ross cut drakes verse out the song cuz drake would of murdered him on his own track haha


----------



## Mider T (Sep 25, 2010)

^Just like July, an R&B track.  Drake naturally has the flow when mixing with R&B, as far as straight rapping goes he can slurp schlong though.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 25, 2010)

Kanye ft. Rza, Jay-Z, Pusha T, Swizz Beatz & CyHi Da Prynce “So Appalled”

DOWNLOAD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHDBMOKW8Xk[/YOUTUBE]

DOWNLOAD


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 25, 2010)

Back packer clown Alert!!

BURR!!1

And why the fuck did Mider T get banned?


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 25, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Back packer clown Alert!!
> 
> BURR!!1
> 
> And why the fuck did Mider T get banned?



Cool story bro.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 25, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> Cool story bro.



Cool story brah


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 25, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^Just like July, an R&B track.  Drake naturally has the flow when mixing with R&B, as far as straight rapping goes he can slurp schlong though.



not really. 

he mursers both tapes "Room for Improvement" and "Comeback Season" which is pretty much pure hip-hop


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 25, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Cool story brah


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 25, 2010)

Its so.....mesmerizing.

Anyway, I'll await more proof before i make judgement on Electronica, specially since i just put some of his shit on the iPod lol


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 26, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Hopefully he will bring back the bear for the album cover



But the bear has already graduated.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdJhJUuSTKc[/YOUTUBE]

Well haters gonna hate. Wayne could make a comeback even though I'm a little disappointed he went the autotune route.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 26, 2010)

Kanye should really change the title of the album back to "Good Ass Job". It would be nice to see the bear wearing a suit holding a briefcase that's slightly open and inside the briefcase there's a crown and that huge Egyptian chain Kanye's always wearing now.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 26, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kanye should really change the title of the album back to "Good Ass Job". It would be nice to see the bear wearing a suit holding a briefcase that's slightly open and inside the briefcase there's a crown and that huge Egyptian chain Kanye's always wearing now.



Haha I'd love that. Besides Good Ass Job, just fits! It's more Kanye than whatever the hell he's calling the album now, the name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 26, 2010)

I didn't know he had a new name for it.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 26, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^Just like July, an R&B track.  Drake naturally has the flow when mixing with R&B, as far as straight rapping goes he can slurp schlong though.



Yeah pretty much this. 

He has it in him to be good, it just doesn't come out very often.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 26, 2010)

Deweze said:


> no, you fucking idiot
> 
> the person has to be intelligent



That's pretty nice though cuh.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 26, 2010)

I love this production 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Issz4hAqmno[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Podman (Sep 26, 2010)

You are all hipsters. Go listen to A Tribe Called Quest and think that it is cool.

 Outkast > All. Just because The Roots have to best live performances doesn't mean that they are teh best evar. The Seed remains their best track.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 26, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Yeah pretty much this.
> 
> He has it in him to be good, it just doesn't come out very often.



o c'mon guyz Drake has a lotta good shit.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 26, 2010)

drake sounds best on old school beats


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 26, 2010)

Deweze said:


> I love this production
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Issz4hAqmno[/YOUTUBE]



Shit was bumpin.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 26, 2010)

Drake's alright but he used to be much better than he is now and he's severely overrated. He can be great, he just isn't. He does make good tracks though.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 26, 2010)

Deweze said:


> drake sounds best on old school beats



I totally agree.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## furious styles (Sep 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]gBBwOCIpGzk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd like to bring to attention that *Mos Def* is signed to Kanye west's G.O.O.D. Music.  Courtesy of XXL's current mag that has been put out and also explaining why Mos didn't get his last cut on Ski Beat's 24 hour school mixtape simply because he's beefing w/ Dame Dash.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 27, 2010)

G.O.O.D Music comin up baby !


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbqNaIRW9vY[/YOUTUBE]


It takes for fucking ever for the beat to get going in this song lol but I love the lyrics.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 27, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kanye should really change the title of the album back to "Good Ass Job". It would be nice to see the bear wearing a suit holding a briefcase that's slightly open and inside the briefcase there's a crown and that huge Egyptian chain Kanye's always wearing now.



That would be fucking badass. Also I'm digging the two official singles Power & Runaway 
Not feeling Lord lord lord & Devil in A new Dress that much, but these are not 100% confirmed for the album so I'll wait and see

Also Watch the Throne is looking less awesome with each track being released. Power remix subpar to original, Monster has a good Ye verse but not feeling the track (or Nicki Minaj/Jay verse for that matter) and so appalled has Jay being a beast but nothing special. Also Swizz beatz needs to be removed from every track...right now. Perhaps my expectations were too high


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 27, 2010)

G.O.O.D. Music has a crazy roster..


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 27, 2010)

Lil Wayne's album Highlights:

Gonorrhea (lol)
Single (Don't know why he put a year old song on here. It also says Drake is on the song but he's not.)
What's Wrong with them
Right Above it
That Ain't Me
Bill Gates


----------



## Kameil (Sep 27, 2010)

Good music definitely has the best heavy hitters for this year.  

But on the other hand Dame dash is doing wonders w/ Creative control.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 27, 2010)

GOOD music by far has a rocafella esque line up


----------



## Deweze (Sep 27, 2010)

lmao mos def is a label on his own


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 27, 2010)

Mos Def is really beefing with Dame? Damn, I just watched that video with them in the studio together. wtf happened?


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 27, 2010)

MC hammer beefing with Jay-Z?


----------



## Rannic (Sep 27, 2010)

Because of Jay's verse on So Appalled. I think it's funny that Hammer took offense.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 28, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> MC hammer beefing with Jay-Z?





Kakashi Sensei said:


> Because of Jay's verse on So Appalled. I think it's funny that Hammer took offense.



BAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 28, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> o c'mon guyz Drake has a lotta good shit.



The issue is I haven't heard it.

I have heard his album, a few verses here and there on other peoples stuff and a couple of random tracks.

From all of those he is average. He's not good enough for me to go out of my way to find new stuff from him and if his stuff comes on the radio I MAY listen to it if I cant find something else on another station.

That is just where he stands personally for me. 

It seems a lot of people here say he is good based off of his old stuff but that is the past. Thats like arguing MC Hammer is hot right now because of Cant Touch This.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENE1eWtW7e8[/YOUTUBE]

This is real intelligent, real soulful hip hop.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 28, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> The issue is I haven't heard it.
> 
> I have heard his album, a few verses here and there on other peoples stuff and a couple of random tracks.
> 
> ...



good point. can't really argue it. u should still go listen to the old stuff, he disappoint and there's a lot to choose from.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 28, 2010)

Lol Nick Cannon



> ?It?s silly. It?s ridiculous. And he says it was all for entertainment, so let?s take this entertainment to another level,? Cannon said on his radio show. ?I feel like you was disrespectful and as a man, man to man, let?s just do it like old school. Let?s take it back to a prize fight.?
> 
> A Facebook page for the event has also been created, urging fans to, ?Like this page and start the petition! Let?s get Nick Cannon and Eminem in the boxing ring and face this drama man to man!!!?
> 
> On Cannon?s official blog, Rollin? With Nick Cannon, there was also a post hyping up the event. ?Nick and the rest of the crew on Rollin? with Nick Cannon think it?s time for the feud to be over once and for all,? it reads. ?And to draw Slim Shady out of hiding, Nick has decided to do it all for charity.?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 28, 2010)

LMAO!!!

Omg how is Em gonna respond?


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 28, 2010)

How the fuck you gonna challenge someone smaller than you to a boxing match?

:


----------



## Rannic (Sep 28, 2010)

Did Em diss Nick Cannon or is he upset about what Em said about his fat ass wife?


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 28, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> How the fuck you gonna challenge someone smaller than you to a boxing match?
> 
> :



Easy like this.

Hey KidLife I think your a little bitch. Lets stop in the Ring B Ill bust yo shit open.

/End Scene


----------



## Deweze (Sep 28, 2010)

Click play
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3hX5EaXZfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Sep 28, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> good point. can't really argue it. u should still go listen to the old stuff, he disappoint and there's a lot to choose from.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 28, 2010)

Drake brings out J.Cole 
[YOUTUBE]nLgsyAAuzyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 29, 2010)

Kanye West - Lost In The World (new track)

CDQ DOWNLOAD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGZwI-5stUs[/YOUTUBE]

CDQ DOWNLOAD

(I don't even know why I keep on posting stuff you fuckers aren't even saying 'thank u')


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 29, 2010)

*President Obama*



> Rolling Stone:What music have you been listening to lately? What have you discovered, what speaks to you these days?
> 
> President Obama: …Thanks to Reggie, my rap palate has greatly improved. Jay-Z used to be sort of what predominated, but now I’ve got a little Nas and a little Lil Wayne and some other stuff, but I would not claim to be an expert. Malia and Sasha are now getting old enough to where they start hipping me to things. Music is still a great source of joy and occasional solace in the midst of what can be some difficult days.



Lol, Wayne..

I wonder Obama's expression when he heard  _'' - I suck a pussy, fuck a pussy leave it there..long hair don't even care..''_


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 29, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> Mos Def is really beefing with Dame? Damn, I just watched that video with them in the studio together. wtf happened?



Enlighten me to this.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 29, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Enlighten me to this.



It's been driven into light more than likely because Mos sided w/ G.O.O.D. music's roster instead of being driven to do more projects with Dame's Creative Control.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 29, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> *President Obama*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure he just nodded his head in agreement


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 29, 2010)

I love Chiddy Bang


----------



## Table (Sep 30, 2010)

So I posted the new Lil Wayne/Drake song (Gonorrhea) on my friend's facebook wall.

She got really offended


----------



## Chris Partlow (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, how many unreleased shit from 1994-1998 do you think Nas got? Do you think most of his unreleased vault is from 1999- when people started downloading music illegally. I mean, i want to hear all of Nas' records from this era, his prime era. 1994-1998, do you think he has a large unreleased vault from this era? And if so, do you think they will be released on the Lost Tapes 2 CD? Like i really want to hear the Deja Vu song on CDQ really badly, i just hope he releases it on the Lost Tapes 2. 


So how much unreleased shit do you think he has from his Colombia years 1994-1998? I mean he's a rab rat


----------



## LayZ (Sep 30, 2010)

Table said:


> So I posted the new Lil Wayne/Drake song (Gonorrhea) on my friend's facebook wall.
> 
> She got really offended


I'd be offended if you posted that on my wall too.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 30, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> I skip his shit in any song I keep that he is on.



Oh the imaginary..

Cyphon walking down the streets listening to Ipod and then suddently '_'Ayyyyy..Ha Ha..Can't ban the Snowman..Yeaaaaaaaahh..Let's get It!!''_

face goes  then  followed by akward body movements in the attempt to rapidly reach for the Ipod and skip Jeezy's part.. 

LMMFAO. 

I understand/respect that..it's funny as hell because Joell Ortiz had the same effect on me..nothing to do with his content & lyrics it was just..I found dudes voice annoying or something I don't know..

But I managed to overcome it & gave dude a few rotations..


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 30, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Oh the imaginary..
> 
> Cyphon walking down the streets listening to Ipod and then suddently '_'Ayyyyy..Ha Ha..Can't ban the Snowman..Yeaaaaaaaahh..Let's get It!!''_
> 
> ...



I don't think you could have pictured it more realistically except that I know all of my 1000 + songs so well that I know when he is coming so he doesn't even get the whole "ayyy" out. 

The movements and faces still apply though


----------



## Kameil (Sep 30, 2010)

Kanye's stopping "G.O.O.D. Fridays" for this week due to blogs leaking songs from his actual upcoming album.  

Well, looks like life blows now yet again.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 30, 2010)

Links to these leaks  ?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 30, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Kanye's stopping "G.O.O.D. Fridays" for this week due to blogs leaking songs from his actual upcoming album.
> 
> Well, looks like life blows now yet again.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo


----------



## Deweze (Sep 30, 2010)

nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 30, 2010)

What is good friday?


----------



## Deweze (Sep 30, 2010)

Check this out [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGwAs0GiKNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Sep 30, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> What is good friday?


----------



## Yosha (Sep 30, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Check this out [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGwAs0GiKNc[/YOUTUBE]


the preface is so damn underrated
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A3TPCHcnFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 30, 2010)

Eminem "No Love" music video



Corny as fuck..not to mention the effects towrds the end are terrible.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 30, 2010)

Not a bad video. Nothing special. Too much of that one black guy though.

At least the kid got his revenge


----------



## LayZ (Sep 30, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Check this out [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGwAs0GiKNc[/YOUTUBE]


That was my favorite track of '08.


----------



## itachi0982 (Sep 30, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^Just like July, an R&B track.  Drake naturally has the flow when mixing with R&B, as far as straight rapping goes he can slurp schlong though.



I think drake does really good rapping in his first two mixtapes, and yeah he does have a good flow on R&B tracks and on old school beats. But besides that, i like most of drakes songs in general


----------



## KidLife10200 (Sep 30, 2010)

Post your last.fm profiles.


----------



## KROozu (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi guys!! I'm new but curious, who do you guys would win in a freestyle battle: Method Man or Tupac??


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 1, 2010)

New

Chris Brown feat. Drake, T.I., Kanye West, Fabolous & Andre 3000 Deuces (Remix)

CDQ DOWNLOAD


----------



## Rannic (Oct 1, 2010)

I wonder how Chris Brown got Andre 3000


----------



## Deweze (Oct 1, 2010)

douchesss!


----------



## Kittan (Oct 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ZGdZqV7k0qM[/YOUTUBE]
Yessss


----------



## Bleach (Oct 1, 2010)

I liked it until Bieber started..... Why.. oh why....


----------



## Deweze (Oct 1, 2010)

lol kittan, you so weird


----------



## Kittan (Oct 2, 2010)

I kinda ignored the Bieber part.


----------



## Scud (Oct 2, 2010)

I honestly can't even enjoy it. Beiber's voice is drilling a fucking hole through my brain.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 2, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Post your last.fm profiles.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Hikawa (Oct 2, 2010)

Tatumaru said:


> I honestly can't even enjoy it. Beiber's voice is drilling a fucking hole through my brain.



Yeah. Also I thought he was a girl at first when listening to one of his songs for the first time.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 2, 2010)

*Looks like Good Friday prevailed after all here's Kanye's "Christian Dior denim flow"*


----------



## Deweze (Oct 2, 2010)

Kanye making people love fridays

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVGcpdNA9Mk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Oct 2, 2010)

Kanye's beastin it up lately 

John Legend is perfect in that.

I also liked Cudi's part. His voice is nice n raspy


----------



## Deweze (Oct 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYw0NnHDRzc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Oct 2, 2010)

Does anyone have a link to the instrumental for "The War" by Wale?


----------



## Bleach (Oct 3, 2010)

Your defining the entire guy with 1 mainstream song?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 3, 2010)

Em is #1. Haterz gonna hate

Kanye gonna produce album of the year. Power & Runaway are awesome, and they have that mainstream appeal.

On a related producers note; Dre plans to drop Detox around Christmasn 2010


----------



## Scud (Oct 3, 2010)

Christmas? So we'll be lucky if it's out by 2012 if Dre's still on the same schedule he's been on since '04.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 3, 2010)

Appereantly Dre has been motivated by Jay & Em tour. Either way I think Detox isnt gonna live up to the hype. The leaked Jay-Z single sucked balls, even if it wasnt finished. Also he cant possibly bring out something that can top 2001


----------



## Scud (Oct 3, 2010)

Part of me is excited just because it's Dre's first album since 2001. The other part of me, however, realizes that Dre really isn't relevant any more. I can't imagine that his writing would be on par with what it was almost a decade ago. Especially after hearing "OG's Theme".


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 3, 2010)

Tatumaru said:


> Part of me is excited just because it's Dre's first album since 2001. The other part of me, however, realizes that Dre really isn't relevant any more. I can't imagine that his writing would be on par with what it was almost a decade ago. Especially after hearing "OG's Theme".



Dre has never written his own rhymes.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 3, 2010)

@ KidLife, I'm not sure if you listen to his music or just skim trough it. Based on your retarded comments, I would have to say the latter
Also Em pretty much murdered every artist he went on track with. Just listen to Jay-Z' Renegade, Wayne drop the world etc, 

Also the fact that you have Gucci as your sig I'm not even sure you're serious in your comments....or that you even listen to some good rap either. 

As for Dre not writing not 2001, yur right. But guess who was a ghostwriter for Dre. Yeah thats right, Em was. Among Jay-Z and Kurupt I believe


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 3, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Em is #1. Haterz gonna hate



Eh.....



He had..some would say he still has.. the potential to..but blew his chance..Imo.



Tatumaru said:


> Dre really isn't relevant any more. I can't imagine that his writing would be on par with what it was almost a decade ago. Especially after hearing "OG's Theme".



Except Dre doesn't write his stuff..



hitokugutsu said:


> Em pretty much murdered every artist he went on track with. Just listen to Jay-Z' Renegade, Wayne drop the world etc,



So that's all that takes to be #1?..

Scratch underneath the multi syllable rhyme schemes & some crazy flows Em has, has he ever moved you?..I mean in a emotional level?..I can only think of one track from him that has that effect..'Rock Bottom'..Maybe he has more but I can't see past the extra buffoonery & his horror-core tales that got/get boring real, real rapid.

Make no mistake Em is dope..one of the dopest..I've been a fan..but #1? ehhhhhhhh...I reckon it takes more than killing a coughing syrup addict on a song to deserve that label..

I better stop here because Em is a touchy subject to alot of hip-hop listeners and if you're not impersonating Tarzan and swinging on his pubic hairs you're usually labeled 'hater'..I don't want to be responsible for the unleashing of inner stans..

It's just my opinion/views.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 3, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> I could say the same with Gucci. You gotta be into trap music or you won't get what he's about. Gucci isn't a lyrical artist but he can spit some deep shit from time to time. His music is meant for when you're on the corner or at the club which is what I've said multiple times but *everyone's head is stuck in Eminem and J. Cole's ass.*



Yess thats cuz this the intelligent hip-hop thread, for Gucci I refer you to the unintelligent hip-hop thread



> And I never said Eminem wasn't lyrical you dipshit. Learn to fucking read. I never criticized his lyrical abilities. In terms of lyrical rappers alive right now, Eminem is in my Top 5.  I criticized his subject matter.
> 
> I've listened to all those songs you stated. Wayne isn't hard to kill in a song but I'll give you Renegade.
> 
> Anyways, you're done being taken seriously for now.



Point taken about the subjects & lyrical abilities. But I rather listen to some hilarious Em stuff (Criminal, Insane, I still dont give a darn etc.) then listen to lets say Gucci or Rick Ross ect. who have the urge to point out how many Jacobs can fit on their dick, or how many bitches can fit in their Benzs/Maybachs



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Eh.....
> 
> 
> 
> He had..some would say he still has.. the potential to..but blew his chance..Imo.



He had the rap world by its nutz with his first 3 albums, and was definately n#1 back then. There were few people who could match him. Now its a different game, but he's definately one of the best alive 




> So that's all that takes to be #1?..
> 
> Scratch underneath the multi syllable rhyme schemes & some crazy flows Em has, has he ever moved you?..I mean in a emotional level?..I can only think of one track from him that has that effect..'Rock Bottom'..Maybe he has more but I can't see past the extra buffoonery & his horror-core tales that got/get boring real, real rapid.
> 
> ...



Em murdering other artist was just to show how he measures up against them IMO, but not really the point to cement his legacy
As for the slim shady persona, you just have to see the humour in the lyrics, if you cant, then just enjoy the lyrical exercise . 
As for tracks that can actually move you, his personal stuff on Eminem Show is great: predicting his fall from grace (say goodbye to hollywood), never give up tracks (till i collapse/ lose yourself), the white/black controversy in White America etc. 

Also, I'm curious what does it take to be a N#1 rapper in your eyes, and who do you currently view as one? And please leave the dead ones out of this


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 3, 2010)

Deweze said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYw0NnHDRzc[/YOUTUBE]



What's amazing about that track is how well it still applies to mainstream rap culture today.

"I'm sick of bitches shakin' asses
I'm sick of talkin' about blunts,
Sick of Versace glasses,
Sick of slang,
Sick of half-ass awards shows,
Sick of name brand clothes.
Sick of R&B bitches over bullshit tracks,
Cocaine and crack
Which brings sickness to blacks,
Sick of swoll' head rappers
With their sicker-than raps
Clappers and gats
Makin' the whole sick world collapse"

Gotta love De La's insight.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 3, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> As if that's the only crazy things he's rapped about.
> 
> Dude has rapped about:
> 
> ...



Your point? And you do know none of this songs on Recovery are about that. You do know that he has songs that are not about all that shit that you listed. Slim Shady LP was so popular


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## ez (Oct 3, 2010)

Jazz (we've got).


----------



## Bleach (Oct 3, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> I listened to the entire album but this discussion was never limited to just Recovery.



Which explains why I said the Slim Shady LP 

But most if not all of his albums are mostly mixed between "drugs/sex/suicide" and etc and then some actual serious stuff


----------



## Deweze (Oct 3, 2010)

people don't talk about infinite when talking about eminem


----------



## Bleach (Oct 4, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> You said that none of the songs on Recovery were about that. I never said he rapped about those things on Recovery.
> 
> And I didn't even know what you meant when you mentioned the Slim Shady LP.



Ok so then use "most" and not "all" then? Common sense 

But what I meant was that he raps about much more than just 

"Killing his mom
Raping his mom
Sucking his stepdad's dick" 

and he obviously shows that in all his albums 

Yea, he raps about crazy shit but that crazy shit has made him one of the most successful artists


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 4, 2010)

New

Joe Budden - Black Cloud


CDQ DOWNLOAD


Why is Budden slept on? *smh*


----------



## NastyNas (Oct 4, 2010)

Genius.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Nah you just a hater. Gucci out here trying to get his life better and make money while Feminem still here rapping about tying his girl to the bed and setting her and the house on fire.



Nope just don't listen to shit music. Jeezy who's also meh is ten times better then that piece of shit. Trap music? Wack ass music. Rap should be about lyrics, flow, emotion and so on. Gucci is a loser, no one likes him. He has no good qualities. Not a hater, you better be joking, or I'll just know not to view your post in a hip-hop discussion. 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> New
> 
> Joe Budden - Black Cloud
> 
> ...



Cause he passed his prime. His mixtape shit was always better then his albums and now he's just boring. Sad loved his early shit, now I can't even get through his songs.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 4, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> As for Dre not writing not 2001, yur right. But guess who was a ghostwriter for Dre. Yeah thats right, Em was. Among Jay-Z and Kurupt I believe



On that Diddy album, Press Play he had Royce Da 5'9", Pharoahe Monch and I think Game among others write his rhymes for him.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 4, 2010)

NOVEMBERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!
22222222222222222222222222


----------



## Deweze (Oct 4, 2010)

lol joe budden mood muzik mondays


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 4, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Nope just don't listen to shit music. Jeezy who's also meh is ten times better then that piece of shit. Trap music? Wack ass music. Rap should be about lyrics, flow, emotion and so on. Gucci is a loser, no one likes him. He has no good qualities. Not a hater, you better be joking, or I'll just know not to view your post in a hip-hop discussion.



I feel kinda funny to jump in and it's not that I'm defending 'trap music' or anything related to it..but..Hypocritical notions make me feel hitchy and compelled to express myself..

Trap music is actually quite emotional..maybe not as lyrical and fluent as 'backpack hip hop' but it is certainly emotional, specially if the listener can relate to it..it usually depicts the struggle of an individual and/or community and the means they resort to in order to escape said struggle..

It is certainly more emotional than most of Em's latest material which is mostly comprised of boring horror core tales, buffoonery tracks and Hip-Pop..

Fabolous said it best with:



> You A Stand Up Rapper, Hip Hop Comedian
> I Start Laughing As Soon As I Put Your Cd In
> You Joke, You Joke, You Kid, You Kid
> Should Have Went To Comedy Central With The Vids You Did



Eh, I feel like I'm targeting Marshall now..


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2010)

where the fuck did the term "backpack hip hop" even come from, it's stupid


----------



## Rannic (Oct 4, 2010)

I always wondered the same also.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I feel kinda funny to jump in and it's not that I'm defending 'trap music' or anything related to it..but..Hypocritical notions make me feel hitchy and compelled to express myself..
> 
> Trap music is actually quite emotional..maybe not as lyrical and fluent as 'backpack hip hop' but it is certainly emotional, specially if the listener can relate to it..it usually depicts the struggle of an individual and/or community and the means they resort to in order to escape said struggle..
> 
> ...



Uh recovery has no horror core tales...dude your like my friend who thought Em's last cd was still relapse 

Going through changes, not afraid, spacebound, no love, 25 to life, almost famous >>> anything guccifag or whatever made in his life and that's just Em's last cd. Which is Recovery btw, not relapse which is the cd you keep obviously talking about. Don't matter if your black, white, spanish or whatever race.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 4, 2010)

I just can't get int Gucci for some reason. It's not about trap music, it's just him. Yeah some of his beats are nice but the South has a lot of beats that are just cliche these days. I'm from the South, I live here so I know what I hear and I'm tired of every beat being made out of the same mold. Gucci though there's just something there that disturbs me, I just can't get into him. His voice, what he's talking about, something doesn't click with me. There's some I can get like Jeezy but Gucci yeah it's not clicking with me. Fuck this "BURR" crap or whatever he does, it's not the same for me. It's probably about what he's saying and his lyrics. 

Comparing Eminem to Gucci though? I mean seriously, that's looking down on Em.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 4, 2010)

"It's Gucci time!"  That phrase has been stuck in my head ever since I first heard it. Only part of the song i can stand.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 5, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Because in the 80s a backpacker was sometimes a graffiti artist who brought a backpack with underground rap CDs and hated mainstream.



rap was mainstream in the 80's?


----------



## josh101 (Oct 5, 2010)

Tinie Tempahs new album


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 5, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Uh recovery has no horror core tales...dude your like my friend who thought Em's last cd was still relapse
> 
> Going through changes, not afraid, spacebound, no love, 25 to life, almost famous >>> anything guccifag or whatever made in his life and that's just Em's last cd. Which is Recovery btw, not relapse which is the cd you keep obviously talking about.



Admittedly, I haven't given Recovery a decent listening but that's because Relapse threw me off of Em and the little that I heard from Recovery was Hip-pop which is something I'm really not that into..I was generalizing Em's latest material..which I consider 'solid' but not much more..

In a previous post you said/suggested that people sleep on Buddens because he is past his prime..Em has been past his for a few years now and he still is praised regardless of the 'meh' material he puts out..The praising sometimes reaches unparalleled levels of overrating..

And I don't see the need to say Em >>>>> Gucci..that is obvious..Just to clarify, I wasn't comparing Em & Gucci..I was just asserting that 'Trap music' can be/is quite emotional..Since you correctly said hip-hop should also be about 'emotion'..People tend to undermine 'Trap music'..I was kind of standing up for it..not that i'm a vivid listener..It's just, I am/can be appreciative of most 'forms' of Hip-Hop..



crazymtf said:


> Don't matter if your black, white, spanish or whatever race.



Also, where is this coming from?

I didn't make any racial references..but since you touched the subject and I'm bored ..I'll share my two cents on this aswell..

What I believe to be the major problem in getting a fitting assessment of Em's skill is exactly this..Race/colour//skin shade/w/e..Though some of us can look past that..Some, if no the majority, get uncomfortable when it comes to rating/raking Em due to his etchinicity..

Basically, I see it like this:

''Slavery minded'' black folks tend to undermine his unquestionable talent..They refuse to aknowledge that a 'white boy' can be so good with it..So they are quick to hugely downgrade the dude..

On the other hand, biased white folks tend to overrate him incredibly..They want to embrace the fact that a 'white dude can rap better than some black dudes'..Which is not what they should be focused on..So even if Em drops a 'not so good' tune or album they'll still be all over the internet having an orgy and saying he is #1..When really he missed his chance to be just that with stupid songs, irrelevant parodies, 'meh albums' and pop-ish songs that are 'solid' but really aren't that great..

The people that can see past the 'race thing'(including me ) aknowledge him as one of the greats..the dude has arguably 2 classic albums..but we also know that dude is/can be a corny buffoon and that is latest material is not the gold that his fanbase tries to make it out to be..

Though those are just my views..

'Rock Bottom' is still one of my favorite songs ever...



Parallax said:


> where the fuck did the term "backpack hip hop" even come from, it's stupid



I don't know. I rarely use it, only when I find it will be easier for people to understand what kind of hip-hop I'm on about..If it's stupid or not? well, I see no difference from 'intelligent hip-hop' 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Comparing Eminem to Gucci though? I mean seriously, that's looking down on Em.



I never really heard Gucci's music apart from the Mario feat. and the Wale feat...From what I heard, it's obvious Em is a better lyricist..But I don't think KidLife10200 was trying to compare who's the better lyricist..I think the point he was trying to get across is that Gucci stands for something, that he can be motivational and emotional for the people that relate to w/e he talks about and that Em is mostly a dude that can put words together well..Who are we to come and post shit like 'Trap music is wack ass music''?

Some would say it's an extreme view but in a sense I agree with it..

If one doesn't like Gucci or Trap music in general just stay away from it..Listen to w/e floats your boat..Every monkey has it's tree..Some like drug dealing, 'I can sell you a dream' type of hip-hop and others like 'I can fit countless multiple syllable rhymes in a sentence' type of hip-hop..

and that concludes my wall-o-text no jutsu.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Admittedly, I haven't given Recovery a decent listening but that's because Relapse threw me off of Em and the little that I heard from Recovery was Hip-pop which is something I'm really not that into..I was generalizing Em's latest material..which I consider 'solid' but not much more..
> 
> In a previous post you said/suggested that people sleep on Buddens because he is past his prime..Em has been past his for a few years now and he still is praised regardless of the 'meh' material he puts out..The praising sometimes reaches unparalleled levels of overrating..
> 
> ...



Recovery is similar to MMLP/Show more then his other recent works like that piece of awful shit encore or relapse *Solid but far from what he was capable of* But if you don't like hip-hop kinda confused why your in this thread? 

Didn't mean people sleep on budden, dude got his love from many. I have two of his albums. I just think now he puts out meh shit. He also doesn't seem to care as much as before and the whole slaughterhouse thing was never big on. 

And Em didn't receive his praise for encore or relapse. He was hated by alot of people when encore dropped *Deserved it* and relapse alot of people obviously didn't like *Sales were very low compared to the rest of his albums*. Then he puts out recovery and it's basically an amazing album, sells amazing, and gets the praise it deserves. Is he past his prime? Probably but like Jay-z doesn't mean he can't put out amazing work. Joe could probably do the same one day, just obviously not now. 

As for the race thing that was more directed towards gucci man. No matter what race I can't see anyone actually "liking" him. Living in NY I never hear that dude's music. Black area, white, spanish, whatever area I'm in I have never heard Guicci man blasting on the radio. I have heard two music videos on MTV and another on the radio to know this dude is f'ing terrible.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 5, 2010)

Slim Shady has to be up there with the best rappers of all time, Eminem on the other hand is total shite and 100% commercial but his talent is still there, somewhere.

There was a track on Recovery that I enjoyed but I've only listened to the whole thing once or twice, it's basically shit But a little better than his previous 3 releases.
I have most of his material but the only stuff I blast on a regular basis are tracks from SlimShady LP, MarshallMathers LP.

Now as for Gucci, like all the other recentley hyped talents going around I just cant listen to any of it, I prefer 90's rap.
So just giving my 2 cents on the Em thing, 'cause I'm not a fan of Gucci.

Anyway, has anybody picked up Cube's I am the West? What do you think?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2010)

^Not bad actually and not a big fan of cube. I only listened once though so I'ma give it a few more listens later.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 5, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> But if you don't like hip-hop kinda confused why your in this thread?



I actually typed Hip-POP...I done it purposedly..I was reffering to hip-hop tracks with Pop appeal..Which are the only tracks I heard from Em lately..the singles..


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Oct 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qy3rxHK4Lpw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVKaVMsUxpU[/YOUTUBE]

YOU GUYS can THANK ME LATER


----------



## Deweze (Oct 5, 2010)

kanye has rap game in his hand


----------



## Deweze (Oct 5, 2010)

you guys think he is trolling?

Trap music is a trap cause the beat sounds nice, then you hear the lyrics and its so bad.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 5, 2010)

I hope he's trollin'.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I actually typed Hip-POP...I done it purposedly..I was reffering to hip-hop tracks with Pop appeal..Which are the only tracks I heard from Em lately..the singles..



That's usually why they are singles. The guy in your avt had quite a few on paper trail, still a dope album.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 6, 2010)

Deweze said:


> you guys think he is trolling?
> 
> Trap music is a trap cause the beat sounds nice, then you hear the lyrics and its so bad.



He's trolling. Hopefully.

 at the trap remark. Nice/True.



crazymtf said:


> That's usually why they are singles. The guy in your avt had quite a few on paper trail, still a dope album.



Indeed..but the point I was trying to get across is that I generalised Em's latest material based off of Relapse and the pop-ish singles I've heard lately..I might give Recovery a few rotations to see where it stands..I just hope THAT accent isn't on alot of tracks 

and T.I. is 'aight'..I just like the avatar..


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2010)

Parallax said:


> where the fuck did the term "backpack hip hop" even come from, it's stupid



Guy who carried a bunch of local rap artist CDs in backpack with his Graffiti cans and markers and what have you--at least initially it referred to that. Now it's a pejorative for insecure Hip Hop fans to wank over with each other.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 6, 2010)

Deweze said:


> you guys think he is trolling?
> 
> Trap music is a trap cause the beat sounds nice, then you hear the lyrics and its so bad.



MCR emo rap?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol Kanye is getting his Kubo on. Though he might be serious about the first song


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 6, 2010)

Indepth look at lupe issue



> upe said Atlantic wanted him to sign a contract that would give them 25% of anything he makes from shows or deals with other companies like Nike or whatever. (Sean's note: That's a 360 deal) He told them NO so they threatened him by not pushing any of his new songs on the radio or giving him money to make the videos (the I'm Beamin' video came out of his own pocket). Also they basically don't like his music or the way Lupe put it 'They think I'm whack'. So Atlantic sent him hooks they wanted him to do. He recorded them and sent them back but they didn't like them anymore and tried to have him change the hooks like 60 different times. In the end he had enough. (The LupE.N.D.)


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 6, 2010)

Canibus - Title 17 USMC

CDQ DOWNLOAD


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Oct 6, 2010)

Canibus=garbage


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> He's trolling. Hopefully.
> 
> at the trap remark. Nice/True.
> 
> ...



No accent at all. And I thought T.I. put out a great album, just making my point.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 6, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Indepth look at lupe issue



That is some bullshit. Where does this leave the release of Laser then?


----------



## Fraust (Oct 6, 2010)

Lupe. :/ I need some new music, por favor. I want Lasers, F&LII, a new mixtape, anything.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 6, 2010)

*Lloyd Banks Ft. Kanye West x Fabolous x Swizz- TRACKSTARS*


----------



## Bleach (Oct 6, 2010)

Nas and Lupe may be in this week's Good Friday


----------



## the amnesia (Oct 6, 2010)

*INTELLIGENT* Hip-Hop/Rap


----------



## Kittan (Oct 7, 2010)

the amnesia said:


> *INTELLIGENT* Hip-Hop/Rap



*ORIGINAL* Trolls


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 7, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Nas and Lupe may be in this week's Good Friday


FUCK YES I hope to god so.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 7, 2010)

Pssh, not getting my hopes up 



















 this is me not getting my hopes up


----------



## Shade (Oct 7, 2010)

Some new Mike Shinoda verses, though I wish he'd just do Fort Minor again.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 7, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Pssh, not getting my hopes up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, same here


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 7, 2010)

> Record labels and artists not seeing eye to eye is as old as the microphone itself. A few weeks ago, news broke of Nas releasing Lost Tapes 2  later this year and immediately interest surrounded around the project. Whether this is actually true or not, Jones wrote a letter to the house Rick and Russell built over disagreements with the way planning for the project was going down – including only a $200,000 budget.
> 
> Below is supposedly the transcript of what was said. No beating around the bush here.
> 
> ...



Get Em NAs tell em how you feel


----------



## Deweze (Oct 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhqKMb01r_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2010)

I got to where it said 'all do respect' and started laughing.

I'll have to read the rest later; sounds interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 7, 2010)

I missed the whole Em and Gucci thing huh?

Well I still want to speak.

*Em* was so good that even his bad stuff is forgivable because there is still a certain talent or uniqueness to it that nobody can match. However, its not necessarily a good thing to be unmatched in a 'whack' category. The other thing with Em is that even when he is playing around and being goofy you KNOW that there is a tiger underneath that could unleash on anyone else spittin at any moment and blow them off a track. 

@ Point Blank - You asked if outspittin people on tracks makes him number 1.....Well yeah, if they are the other rappers considered some of the best or THE best. I mean what better way is there to compare artists than to put them on a track together and let them run loose? I mean Jay is up there DoA without question and Wayne was self proclaimed number 1 (). He beat both and 1 of them on 3 different tracks. 

As for *Gucci*.....Uh, there is literally nothing good I can say to defend the guy and I am not sure how anyone can. Someone brought up the point that people can connect with what he is saying but there are many rappers who rap about guns, drugs, cars etc..And actually do it with a good voice and flow and better lyrics. He is just awful.

If I was giving my honest opinion I would say its like giving a little kid his first drum set without the kid taking lessons first. Its just a bunch of unenjoyable noise. 

I don't know how other people personally compare artists but as a writer/rapper myself here is how I view it:

If I were trying to match Gucci in skill I feel like I could just sit down without thinking and make a whole album in about 3 days, not worry about the quality and it would probably be better than his material.

For artists like Jay Z, Em, J. Cole etc....I don't feel like I could match them if I spent a month at a time making each song perfect. 

And that for me is the main difference. I feel like they actually care about what they are doing and put a conscious effort into making it good. For Gucci I feel like he just scribbles on a piece of paper with his non dominant hand, calls it a song and gets his check.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]BUBN81FN1j8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrysisZERO (Oct 8, 2010)

Choose one:

Reasonable Doubt or Capital Punishment?


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 8, 2010)

CrysisZERO said:


> Choose one:
> 
> Reasonable Doubt or Capital Punishment?



Get Rich or Die Tryin


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 8, 2010)

CrysisZERO said:


> Choose one:
> 
> Reasonable Doubt or Capital Punishment?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2010)

They're both equal.  I never thought RD was really as great as everyone says.  Still worth listening to though


----------



## LayZ (Oct 8, 2010)

I prefer Capital Punishment.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 8, 2010)

Reasonable Doubt for me...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 8, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> @ Point Blank - You asked if outspittin people on tracks makes him number 1.....Well yeah, if they are the other rappers considered some of the best or THE best. I mean what better way is there to compare artists than to put them on a track together and let them run loose? I mean Jay is up there DoA without question and Wayne was self proclaimed number 1 (). He beat both and 1 of them on 3 different tracks.



I understand what you're saying Cyphon but I asked if outspitting people on tracks is the ONLY thing that takes to be #1..

I don't believe it is..I mean it's not like outdoing Wayne on a track is something hard to do..

At the top of the head I think of 'swagger like us''...T.I outrapped Kanye, Jay-Z & Wayne..Overall though, is he better than any of them?..has produced 'better' material on a consistent basis? has a better and relevant catalogue? What does he stand for? can he emotionally connect and move crowds better or like they do?

There are alot of factors that I believe need to be considered before labelling someone #1..

..I'll risk the fury of many here but..Tupac is hardly a wordsmith on the same level as Em but most heads will rate him above Marshall because of what he stood for and how they connected to him..The way he delivered his message..In multiple occasions I've seen grown men crying whilst listening to Pac..

On the other hand you have rappers like Pun, whom arguably had the best multiple syllable rhymes ever, crazy and clinical flow and outdone people on tracks several times, yet, I've seen alot of people forget about him when they make a 'greatest' list..and if I ask you why they forget about him? That's when you'll understand what I'm saying because you'll start thinking about the other factors that I believe need to be considered to be #1..

Also, outdoing someone on a track nowadays is easily achievable as alot of rappers don't actually get in the studio together/at the same time as often as they used to..I'll send you the beat & the track details, you bless it with your 16's and send it back..I'm now at an obviously advantage to outrap you..''Swagger like us'' is again the perfect example of this..If you ever heard T.I.'s ORIGINAL verse for that track you'll know that had the tune been released with it..He would've had the worst verse of them all..But after getting the verses of everyone that featured on it, he scraped that one and recorded the verse which the track was eventually released with and came out on top of everyone..

Plus, sometimes the people that will feature on a track give the track more importance than the artists themselves..

Personally, labelling someone #1 because they outrapped someone else on a track is 'meh'..But that's just me.

Edit - I just noticed that I only type posts this long when discussing hip-hop..Maybe I should cut Turrin some slack in the KL because perhaps he is as passionate about manga as I am about hip-hop and that's why he's a frequent user of wall-o-text no jutsu..


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 8, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> I missed the whole Em and Gucci thing huh?
> 
> For artists like Jay Z, Em, J. Cole etc....I don't feel like I could match them if I spent a month at a time making each song perfect.
> 
> And that for me is the main difference. I feel like they actually care about what they are doing and put a conscious effort into making it good. For Gucci *I feel like he just scribbles on a piece of paper with his non dominant hand*, calls it a song and gets his check.



Thats cuz his domant hand is busy fapping to Em & Jay



PoinT_BlanK said:


> I understand what you're saying Cyphon but I asked if outspitting people on tracks is the ONLY thing that takes to be #1..
> 
> I don't believe it is..I mean it's not like outdoing Wayne on a track is something hard to do..



No it isnt, but he only mentioned Wayne cuz he considers himself n#1.
Also lets not forget Renegade....and pretty much every track that Em features on 



> At the top of the head I think of 'swagger like us''...T.I outrapped Kanye, Jay-Z & Wayne..Overall though, is he better than any of them?..has produced 'better' material on a consistent basis? has a better and relevant catalogue? What does he stand for? can he emotionally connect and move crowds better or like they do?
> 
> There are alot of factors that I believe need to be considered before labelling someone #1..



T.I outshining Jay is not the same as Em outdoing Jay on a track. You have to look at their entire work, and based on that I hardly doubt people will claim that T.I >> Jay, while Em vs Jay is always open for debate

Also I already asked you this before but ya dodged the answer ; what you think it takes to be n#1, and also who do you consider the n#1 rapper alive



> ..*I'll risk the fury of many here but..Tupac is hardly a wordsmith on the same level as Em* but most heads will rate him above Marshall because of what he stood for and how they connected to him..The way he delivered his message..In multiple occasions I've seen grown men crying whilst listening to Pac..



I agree with this, but I every time I mention something like this you get shot down. TBH I have Em, Big, Nas, and yes even Jay standing above Pac. As for Pac delivering a message, yes he did that, but often when people cite this, they act like he was the only rapper who did this



> On the other hand you have rappers like Pun, whom arguably had the best multiple syllable rhymes ever, crazy and clinical flow and outdone people on tracks several times, yet, I've seen alot of people forget about him when they make a 'greatest' list..and if I ask you why they forget about him? That's when you'll understand what I'm saying because you'll start thinking about the other factors that I believe need to be considered to be #1..



I hate to say it, but people often forget Pun cuz he's just not that "commercial". And hate it or love it, but to be accepted and placed on a pedestal by the entire world you "need" to be commercial in a way. In Europe if you ask around who Pun is people will look at you funny. While Nas, Em etc are well known

Also if we start this argument then Lupe should be here as wel. Lyrically and methaphorcally one of the finest and perhaps even unmatched. Yet you'll see very few people who have Lupe in their top 5



> Also, outdoing someone on a track nowadays is easily achievable as alot of rappers don't actually get in the studio together/at the same time as often as they used to..I'll send you the beat & the track details, you bless it with your 16's and send it back..I'm now at an obviously advantage to outrap you..''Swagger like us'' is again the perfect example of this..If you ever heard T.I.'s ORIGINAL verse for that track you'll know that had the tune been released with it..He would've had the worst verse of them all..But after getting the verses of everyone that featured on it, he scraped that one and recorded the verse which the track was eventually released with and came out on top of everyone..
> 
> Plus, sometimes the people that will feature on a track give the track more importance than the artists themselves..



Did not know this about Swagger like us. I'll keep this in mind when judging future collabs


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 8, 2010)

Dag thats tough.  I may have to go with Pun on this one.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 8, 2010)

Reasonable Doubt for me as well.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 8, 2010)

Lasers is set for March 8, 2011


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2010)

What made 2pac so great and better than most rappers, including Em, is his passion in his delivery.  He's one of those rare rappers that could work well over any beat and outshine it.  He may not have ever had the best production, but he worked with it better than most rappers that have far superior production work.  He's not the most lyrical or creative but fuck it he raps with a passion and voice that is nearly unmatched.  It's kinda how like Lennon or Dylan are usually considered amongst the best singers of their generation, they weren't.  Most of Motown had better "traditional" voices,  but their delivery and passion is what made them superior.

and even though there are a good number of rappers that have made better overall music throughout their careers nobody's got a thing on the career 2pac had.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 8, 2010)

Parallax said:


> What made 2pac so great and better than most rappers, including Em, is his passion in his delivery.



I co-sign this. I also mentioned his delivery in one of my posts up there I think.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 8, 2010)

[divshare]myId=12780489-241[/divshare]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 8, 2010)

Regarding Tupac I don't think it's something obscure like 'passion' that distinguished him, I think he was just a better songwriter than most of his peers. It annoys me a bit when people say he's not a good lyricist, I can't help thinking that they're crudely judging lyrics by how many multis/metaphors it's got in it or whatever, something I've noticed a lot of hip-hop fans do.

-

Just heard this old funky hip-hop track on the radio. This is off the "Home" record, by Spearhead.

[YOUTUBE]s3BfbNNl9tI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2010)

He's a great lyricist don't get me wrong but what really pushes him above most is his delivery and how much rage, emotion, pathos he puts in his performance


----------



## Deweze (Oct 8, 2010)

CrysisZERO said:


> Choose one:
> 
> Reasonable Doubt or Capital Punishment?



Illmatic                       .


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Deweze (Oct 8, 2010)

?Today's good friday track?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 8, 2010)

Deweze said:


> ?Today's good friday track?


Yep whenever Kanye releases it!


----------



## Deweze (Oct 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nafOvk0fw8I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Oh lawdy lawdy lawdddddddd


----------



## Deweze (Oct 8, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yep whenever Kanye releases it!



With swizz beats on the hook


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 8, 2010)

Deweze said:


> With swizz beats on the hook



Lord, Lord, Lord


----------



## Bleach (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 8, 2010)

can't wait for lasers


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 9, 2010)

Damn that CRS track is great.


----------



## Kittan (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank God for Fridays.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 9, 2010)

Child Rebel Soldier lives 

Kanye should add this track to watch the throne


----------



## Deweze (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow                      .


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 9, 2010)

Intelligent?


----------



## Deweze (Oct 9, 2010)

Yup                         .


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2010)

They should redirect first time viewers to the fist post.  Every time.

Goddamn.


----------



## JonnyCake (Oct 9, 2010)

Child Rebel Soldier. Needs to drop an album. They vibe so well off one another.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 9, 2010)

Anyone here listen to J-Live?

I just downloaded All Of The Above and it's _pretty fucking great_. I seriously recommend it for everyone. 

I was wondering if anyone who listens to him can tell me which album to download next.

EDIT: Fuck it. I just went full geek and got all his albums.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 9, 2010)

Posting more CRS for people to check out

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xz8FXgLpI4[/YOUTUBE]

BTW notice in the description that isn't even a official video

Who ever made this blew my mind


----------



## ez (Oct 9, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Anyone here listen to J-Live?
> 
> I just downloaded All Of The Above and it's _pretty fucking great_. I seriously recommend it for everyone.
> 
> ...



love j-live

fave track:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 10, 2010)

ezxx said:


> love j-live
> 
> fave track:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Unalert (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey guys, haven't posted in a while, jw if anyone knows of this cat?


----------



## furious styles (Oct 11, 2010)

my favorite j-live joint .. 

[YOUTUBE]DfF8jt0iuZw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kittan (Oct 11, 2010)

Turns out that CRS track was 2 years old


----------



## Deweze (Oct 11, 2010)

Skyzoo is ill

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6Zj5ydfzII[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbsTUDmkqro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 11, 2010)

I dislike Canibus


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 11, 2010)

Never will I be able to truly overlook Canibus' voice to really enjoy his work


----------



## Unalert (Oct 11, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I dislike Canibus



I think if he had a better producer he'd be a lot better.. but eh.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 11, 2010)

He made a song with premier

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhGhXgZDbg4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Kameil (Oct 12, 2010)

If you sit here and tell me this new particular video isn't dope then I lose all  hope in this thread.  

lookie


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 12, 2010)

Ain't nobody got shit on Wu-Tang to this day


----------



## Shuhhoe (Oct 12, 2010)

oh hey. intelligence.
i shall partake in this thread from now on.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 12, 2010)

Deweze said:


> He made a song with premier
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhGhXgZDbg4[/YOUTUBE]



Is that Gza he sampled in the hook when the guy says "u motherfuckers better step up your bars"?


----------



## Deweze (Oct 12, 2010)

that's busta rhymes


----------



## Shuhhoe (Oct 12, 2010)

that is busta.


----------



## itachi0982 (Oct 12, 2010)

Anybody see the hip hop awards? i thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 12, 2010)

My favorite rapper was Lupe but he's kind of losing his touch.  I'm gettin into B.o.B.  He ripped it up on Bet I bust and on the Dougie remix.  He actually has substance to his rap.  As for now, Eminem is my favorite right now.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 13, 2010)

Deweze said:


> He made a song with premier
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhGhXgZDbg4[/YOUTUBE]



Damn, that's pretty sick. 

Although to be honest, I wouldn't care if the MC was a dying cat. If it was over a premier beat 9/10 I'd love it.



Ausorrin said:


> My favorite rapper was Lupe but he's kind of losing his touch.  I'm gettin into B.o.B.  He ripped it up on Bet I bust and on the Dougie remix.  He actually has substance to his rap.  As for now, Eminem is my favorite right now.



Honestly, I know nothing of B.O.B. besides that radio song where the hook sounds like he's saying "Nuttin on you"


----------



## Shuhhoe (Oct 13, 2010)

B.o.B is the shit. i been following him since before he cam out on myspace. with "grip your body' "mellow fellow" and "haters every where" Good ass music. I had thought he was an andre 3000 prodigy at first. but he's doing his thing. dude is decent man.

love "ill be in the sky" good music. if you dont know B.o>B better look em up.

also, die in a fire guy who said Lupe is losing relevance. Fucking FCC.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6remFfOxAl4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 13, 2010)

Rez


----------



## Deweze (Oct 13, 2010)

woAH GOOD MUSIC CYPHER HOLY BRB CHECKING IT OUT

awwwWW lol They could have done better


----------



## Eki (Oct 13, 2010)

I remember WuTang did an album all about Dubstep. It was meh


----------



## Bleach (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm Beaming is my favorite song by Lupe. I love listening to it so fucking much. Remix is badass but not as good as the original of course


----------



## Deweze (Oct 13, 2010)

Greatest rapper talib kweli, no doubt


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 13, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6remFfOxAl4[/YOUTUBE]



daaamn. that was pretty good.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 13, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Greatest rapper talib kweli, no doubt


Kweli is my favorite, no doubt.  But I wouldn't say "greatest"


----------



## Fraust (Oct 13, 2010)

Probably already posted.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOFT-1P_5BE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Intro is too long. :/


----------



## Kameil (Oct 14, 2010)

*I'm Beaming Remix ~ Asher Roth, Blu, Charles Hamilton, Diggy, Lupe, Dosage, Cool Kids. *


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 14, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> no lie.
> 
> 3 stacks is the greatest right now.



His verse on the Deuces remix was terrible though. If his solo album is better than Big Boi's it will be amazing.

And where were J. Cole and Wale on the I'm Beaming remix?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 14, 2010)

It started off weird as hell but it built into something epic in my opinion. Nah they were MIA


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 14, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> It started off weird as hell but it built into something epic in my opinion.



I thought/think the same..


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm Beamin' Remix needed the intro from the original in my beginning. And to hear that many verses with no hook, eh. 

As for Cole and Wale, even though aside from Lupe they're my two fave rappers,  I'm kinda glad they weren't on it. I think it would've came out kinda.....bleh. 

Also......this shouldn't have been the first Chess Club track. I mean, the only guys who did really great were Diggy Blu and Asher, and to a lesser extent Lu. And seeing as (along with B.O.B., excluding Blu) the most name recognizable people, it kinda felt like.....I don't know how to put it really

EDIT: Also, why in the hell are Malice and Pusha T doing solo albums


----------



## Eki (Oct 14, 2010)

Can't be duo forever :/


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 14, 2010)

Eki said:


> Can't be duo forever :/



But....they sound so fucking similar......Granted I love both of them but after three albums I still don't who is who by voice and flow alone


----------



## Kameil (Oct 14, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> His verse on the Deuces remix was terrible though. If his solo album is better than Big Boi's it will be amazing.
> 
> And where were *J. Cole and Wale on the I'm Beaming remix?*



Wale and Cole are stuck on that RocNation shit.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 14, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Kweli is my favorite, no doubt.  But I wouldn't say "greatest"



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vWR5Pj3FKU[/YOUTUBE]

Blew my mind


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 14, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> But....they sound so fucking similar......Granted I love both of them but after three albums I still don't who is who by voice and flow alone



Pusha: Bitches and money, arrogant as fuck, live fast die young type dude.

Malice: Ex hustler, turned street preacher lol. 

Haha, the contents of their verses can help tell em apart easily IMO.


----------



## Eki (Oct 14, 2010)

Wale is tight


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 14, 2010)

wale is the shit.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 14, 2010)

Kanye's new artist Cyhi Da Prynce has released his mixtape titled "Royal Flush". I haven't heard it yet so someone else download it and I'll make my judgment from that. I have heard the intro track though and it's pretty good. I'm just wondering if what he's saying has substance or not. You can't go around all the time with punchlines. 



this

Anyway check it out and I'll get back to ya on that one once I actually hear it.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 15, 2010)

andre 3000 murdered Deuces Remix !


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 15, 2010)

Eki said:


> Wale is tight





rawrawraw said:


> wale is the shit.



Obviously /Wale fanboy


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 15, 2010)

TI saved a guy's life


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 15, 2010)

Pilaf said:


> TI saved a guy's life


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Oct 15, 2010)

Still love Hip Hop, my big sisters hip hop songs are where I learned to speak English.

Currently hooked to this group:

Prince Of Peace - Michael W. Smith


They need to come out with more stuff.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 15, 2010)

*sighs*

Okay, so BET had a show that came on tonight. A panel of DJ's and Producers made a list of the top ten rappers of the twenty first century. Starting from 1999, to now. The categories were quality of music, cultural impact, money, and internet presence, which is stupid. Here's the list.

10.Rick Ross
9.Jadakiss
8.Jeezy
7.Drake
6.Luda
5.T.I
4.50
3.Kanye
2.Wayne
1.Em

Here are my thoughts. Overall, the list was pretty solid. However, I dont think Jadakiss should be in the top ten. Im a fan, and I gotta admit, as GREAT as he is, he has never really broke through the glass ceiling. His impact wasn't really that big. From a lyrical standpoint, he's in the top five, though. Jada never really had a album that had a impact on hip hop. He has no classic albums.

Call me crazy, but I woulda replaced Ross with......Ja Rule. Lets be honest, Ja was among a certain group of rappers who were running things. From 2000 to 2003, he was making hit after hit after hit record. His albums sold good. I am not a Ja Rule fan. Say what you want about Ja Rule, but his impact on hip hop is undeniable. You gotta give him some credit.

Another thing...Kanye>>>Wayne. Kanye outclasses Wayne is every single area in being a great artist/mc. He opened up the doors for the likes of Drake himself. Kanye made the "Backpacker Rapper" popular. Not to mention, Kanye's discography is damn near flawless.

50 had a bigger impact on hiphop than Wayne, so I woulda gave 50 the number 3 spot.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree with the list except maybe for 50 and Jada.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 16, 2010)

^You don't think 50 should be in the top ten of the 21st century? His impact over the past ten years is undeniable, though. And when he had the whole country going crazy back in 2003, he delivered a classic album, GRODT.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 16, 2010)

I know he has a lot of good shit and whatnot but I wouldn't say he's #4. Not on my list anyway. 

I definitely agree with Kanye>Wayne and he should be above him.

Also, where's my good friday


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 16, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Also, where's my good friday


----------



## Parallax (Oct 16, 2010)

That list sucks

The fact that Mos Def is missing is probably the biggest oversight.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 16, 2010)

How much cultural impact, money and internet presence does Mos have? Only category he's top 10 in is quality of music.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 16, 2010)

Even though I don't care for both tbh, Kanye is def ahead of Wayne. But going by that criteria, Wayne is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay over Kanye. Wayne is and has been the most popular rapper for the past, what, 3 years? I mean seriously, last summer you couldn't turn on a Top 40 station without hearing him on every third song.


----------



## Wonder_Y (Oct 16, 2010)

> 10.Rick Ross
> 9.Jadakiss
> 8.Jeezy
> 7.Drake
> ...




That list is super mixed up. But one thing is undeniable, Em is worthy of number one in all categories. Rick Ross doesn't have a real place on the list, and how'd Lupe's name get overlooked.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 16, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Even though I don't care for both tbh, Kanye is def ahead of Wayne. But going by that criteria, Wayne is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay over Kanye. Wayne is and has been the most popular rapper for the past, what, 3 years? I mean seriously, last summer you couldn't turn on a Top 40 station without hearing him on every third song.



As popular as Wayne is, he isn't more popular as Kanye. In the mainstream/hollywood circle, Kanye's name rings more bells. Not to mention, Wayne's catalog isn't seeing Kanye's, imo, that is. When it comes to making quality hip hop, Kanye, imo, is the most consistent rapper of this generation. Solid album after solid album. 

Also, some people may disagree...but Nelly probably shoulda been on that list. Im not a fan, btw...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 16, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *sighs*
> 
> Okay, so BET had a show that came on tonight. A panel of DJ's and Producers made a list of the top ten rappers of the twenty first century. Starting from 1999, to now. The categories were quality of music, cultural impact, money, and internet presence, which is stupid. Here's the list.
> 
> ...



I agree with MOST of what you said except Kanye > Wayne..I mean if we're going by that criteria Wayne > Kanye..If not..then Kanye > Wayne

Wayne had a whole GENERATION of youths going from baggy jeans and tough gangsta personas to wearing skinny jeans and piercing their 
lips..Lmao..if that isn't a testimony for popularity I don't know what it is..You know shit is fucked up when you find your 56 year old University/College tutor humming Wayne's 'lollipop'..which I did..

Also, I'm not sure if I agree with 50 having a bigger impact on Hip-hop than Wayne..I mean..Yeah 50 had NY going crazy with the mixtapes that led to his debut album..and Yeah his debut album was a classic but after that things waned pretty rapidly..Wayne has been holding it down for a minute..and like I said before..Wayne is responsible for many of the newest mannerisms hip-hop, unfortunately, as recently been injected with..


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 16, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> How much cultural impact, money and internet presence does Mos have? Only category he's top 10 in is quality of music.



Did it ever occur to you that there's no real connection between intelligence and cultural impact, money or internet presence? 

Maybe quality and being fucking real are the only things on that list that matter. 

So fuck that list in the asshole.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 16, 2010)

Kanye > Wayne, and why is Jay not on that list. Are you serious tellin me that dude made NO impact the last 10 years? And money is even a criteria; I believe Jay has been n1 on Forbes couple o times
Top 5 should be: Em, Kanye, Wayne, 50, Jay......well according to their criteria


----------



## Deweze (Oct 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZB9uZAd1aM[/YOUTUBE]

I think this is the one, idk always fucks with me


----------



## Bleach (Oct 16, 2010)

The beat is definitely killer. I like it. I think its 3 on my G.O.O.D. Friday's list.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 16, 2010)

WHAT BLEACH 3?


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 16, 2010)

BET only chose to select artists whose major label debut album was released in or after 1999. Jay-Z's first album, _Reasonable Doubt_, was released in 1996, so he was omitted from the list. The geniuses at BET, in typical fashion, think that the 21st Century started in 1999. It would've made sense if they made 2001 the cut off year.

EDIT: Regardless, the list is terrible.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 16, 2010)

Deweze said:


> WHAT BLEACH 3?



Yes, 3. 

First is Christian Dior Denim Flow
Second is So Appalled
Third is this one.
I think fourth is CRS

John Legend makes Denim Flow amazing and Cudi's part is my favorite.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 16, 2010)

Pilaf said:


> Did it ever occur to you that there's no real connection between intelligence and cultural impact, money or internet presence?
> 
> Maybe quality and being fucking real are the only things on that list that matter.
> 
> So fuck that list in the asshole.



Did it ever occur to you that that's not what the list is about? If someone makes a list based on certain criteria what is the point of complaining if someone who barely meets the criteria isn't on it? That's like getting mad cuz Mos isn't on a list of hottest female rappers, yea he's probably better than all of them but he doesn't meet the rest of criteria! Quality and realness maybe the only things that matter to you but they aren't the only things that matter to the people who made that list.


Anyway, Take One For The Team has a ridiculously catchy hook. Pusha kills as always and the beat is sick


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 16, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *sighs*
> 
> Okay, so BET had a show that came on tonight. A panel of DJ's and Producers made a list of the top ten rappers of the twenty first century. Starting from 1999, to now. The categories were quality of music, cultural impact, money, and internet presence, which is stupid. Here's the list.
> 
> ...



What a pile of shit.. Hip-hop is dead.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 16, 2010)

Nelly should have been on that list. He made way more of an impact than the bottom 3.


----------



## ez (Oct 16, 2010)

that's a perfect list for BET's audience.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 16, 2010)

This week's "Good Friday" song....that song just seems "off" to me. I hope I'm not the only one that thinks that.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 16, 2010)

I liked it. I'm really excited for Ye's album now.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 16, 2010)

Is anyone else hyped for Doe or Die 2?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone like Hopsin? Digging this dudes music, loving the flow/lyrics/voice.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 17, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I agree with MOST of what you said except Kanye > Wayne..I mean if we're going by that criteria Wayne > Kanye..If not..then Kanye > Wayne
> 
> *Wayne had a whole GENERATION of youths going from baggy jeans and tough gangsta personas to wearing skinny jeans *and piercing their
> lips..Lmao..if that isn't a testimony for popularity I don't know what it is..You know shit is fucked up when you find your 56 year old University/College tutor humming Wayne's 'lollipop'..which I did..
> ...



Nah, kids were doing that before Wayne did it. Jim Jones actually started the slim jeans thing. Or at least thats how it is in NY.

Honestly, I thought 50's sophmore album, Massacre, was really good. IMO, I'd dare say Wayne's music is goin downhill in quality. I dont thnk its as good as it use to be. IMO, he was in his prime from 2005 to 2008. Currently, his style is just completely different from how it USE to be. It use to be straight raw rapping, with punchlines and shit. Now its just autotuning with semi-sensical punchlines. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, he still does some "raw rapping". No Ceilings was kind of throwback Wayne.

50 was pretty relevant up until he stopped rapping, really. I mean, yeah he's quality wasn't what it was, but he still had what I would call a big following.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 17, 2010)

erictheking said:


> What a pile of shit.. Hip-hop is dead.



Just for fun, who would you have in your top ten?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 17, 2010)

I do miss the old mixtape Wayne before all this autotune bullshit.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 17, 2010)

Ya'll fuck with Banks? I must say, his new album is sounding pretty good. based on what I heard so far. He does Blue Friday, which is his version of Kanye's good friday, if u didn't know. Heres the newest one...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFQdU8SSGTw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 17, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> 10.Rick Ross
> 9.Jadakiss
> 8.Jeezy
> 7.Drake
> ...



Rick Ross and Drake don't belong at all. I would say take Jeezy off as well. 

I honestly don't even know anyone who listens to Rick Ross IRL and Drake has been hot for like a year or 2, sales aren't great and I don't see much impact he has really had when talking to anyone. 

For that matter the same goes for Jeezy. The only song I EVER heard anyone listening to was the one with Akon and the only words people knew were Akon's hook. 

I agree with Ja Rule belonging on the list because he had a long damn good run until 50 toppled the regime.

I would say you are also right about Jadakiss not really deserving a spot. 

I think Jay Z should be on the list.

I would also say G Unit as a whole could garnish a sport or maybe just Lloyd Banks for how big he made mixtapes and punchlines. He seemed to single handedly shed light on it as a source for just lyrically ripping apart everything.

G Units movement was huge as well for a pretty long time. 

I struggle to think of 2 more replacements for people ATM but I guess Nelly could go down as one. 

As with you, I am not a huge Nelly or Rule fan but they had real big movements on top of movies and everything else they were touching. 

I guess out of the 4 I said to remove you could put.....Jeezy back in if you cant think of a better replacement but I am sure there is one. I may need to edit the post.

*Edit:* I would possibly throw out Dipset if we were including groups. So put them above Jeezy. Everybody was fucking with them for awhile. If you have to take just one of them I guess you could take Cam'Ron. Didn't he start the whole wearing pink movement? 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> I agree with MOST of what you said except Kanye > Wayne..I mean if we're going by that criteria Wayne > Kanye..If not..then Kanye > Wayne
> 
> Wayne had a whole GENERATION of youths going from baggy jeans and tough gangsta personas to wearing skinny jeans and piercing their
> lips..Lmao..if that isn't a testimony for popularity I don't know what it is..You know shit is fucked up when you find your 56 year old University/College tutor humming Wayne's 'lollipop'..which I did..



I am not sure I agree at all with this. I have never seen any sort of fashion impact from Wayne. Nobody wants to look retarded 

Well maybe some people do.

If anything I saw it from Kanye. He kind of made a movement with wearing Polo and that type of clothing "acceptable" for black people. 

I remember EVERYONE around me used to wear like super long baggy T's and baggy jeans and then Kanye came out and people started changing the style a bit. 

Maybe it was just my area but I haven't really seen any sort of impact from Wayne like that. Of course you said you are in NYC and London and I am not even close to anything so big. Well, Baltimore I guess. 



Rated R Superstar said:


> Ya'll fuck with Banks? I must say, his new album is sounding pretty good. based on what I heard so far. He does Blue Friday, which is his version of Kanye's good friday, if u didn't know. Heres the newest one...



From his early material I would stand behind him as 1 of the top 5 lyricists of all time. I thought he was creative as hell. Nowadays he is just another flaunter of wealth and fame. I mean he kind of was back then to but he did it with flare. Now its just bragging about it with no real substance or creativity. 

I haven't heard much in years that I have truly liked from him. I did think that song King/Do My Thing was decent though.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 17, 2010)

Jeezy made one good song

And we all know what that is


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 17, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Lloyd Banks for how big he made mixtapes and punchlines. He seemed to single handedly shed light on it as a source for just lyrically ripping apart everything.



Kind of..But Cassidy had whe punchline/similie flow going on way before Banks..and Fabolous had it before Cassidy..I believe that's the reason Banks kept getting compared to Fabolous and some people said he jacked Loso's style..At least in NY..



Cyphon said:


> G Units movement was huge as well for a pretty long time.



This is true...I forgot about them..



Cyphon said:


> *Edit:* I would possibly throw out Dipset if we were including groups. So put them above Jeezy. Everybody was fucking with them for awhile. If you have to take just one of them I guess you could take Cam'Ron. Didn't he start the whole wearing pink movement?



Yeah but Cam'Ron been around the block..Like someone else pointed in this thread before..I believe BET tried to make a list of/with artists that apparently dropped their debuts after 1999..otherwise Jay-Z would've been #1 on the list..



Cyphon said:


> I am not sure I agree at all with this. I have never seen any sort of fashion impact from Wayne. Nobody wants to look retarded
> 
> Well maybe some people do.
> 
> ...



Well the way I see it..The people that contributed the most to the whole new visual/look hip-hop has nowadays were:

Jim Jones - Seriously..The dude brought the whole skulls/v-necks/True Religions/pocket chains and regular fitting jeans thing..When they asked him about his look, dude said 'it's a touch of rock'n'roll' IIRC..I believed he even dissed T.I./Jay-Z & Kanye on an interview for not being included on 'swagger like us' because he felt it was wrong for them to leave him out of the track since he played a big part in hip-hop's new visual..He said out of the people in the track only Wayne had/has style which is pretty funny since Wayne stole his look..He also exchanged words with Fabolous on twitter because he felt Fab was biting his style..LOL..Jones acts like a bitch but the dude is funny aswell..

Wayne - When he went through the whole 'I'm with Dipset' phase this dude became a mini Jones..Then he evolved like a pokemon and added his feminine tocuh to things with the skinny jeans and piercings and  geeky glasses and all that bullshit them jerking/dougie kids do or w/e..

Kanye - Kanye brought the Polos and his trademark air yeezy and LV shoes or w/e..

T.I. - Dude just had the whole 'clean look' thing going on..



crazymtf said:


> Is this true about the fashion world? Do teens really dress like that? Baggy pants was bad enough but tight pants + piercing through lips is the new fashion? Goddamn...Thank god I'm outta High School



Yeah..Well..some do..the majority just wears clothes that fits them..regular like..not too tight...not to loose/baggy..just normal..The skinny jeans and piercings thing it's mostly kids and Wayne fans..also, people that are into the whole jerking/dougie thing..

Personally, I think that if your jeans are as tight as your girl's then something must be wrong.._'Honey are these yours or mine?_' 



Dead Precedence said:


> Didn't Andre start the whole non gangsta clothing style.



3K had his own look going on for a minute but the masses didn't follow it as it was too 'eccentric' and some deemed it 'feminine'..just like they did at first with Kanye & Wayne..Nowadays you see the same dudes looking like them..


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ITLNzPoEqs[/YOUTUBE]



We've gotta try to find a way to bring Ol' Dirty Bastard back to life.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't get how 50 made a cultural impact.  He was huge for about 2-3 years and G-Unit was (unfortunately) riding high but now they're all forgotten 50's a joke and we've all moved on from any of that.  Cultural Impact is supposed to have longevity with continued relevance and being hot for 2-3 years is not a proper basis for that at all


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 17, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Didn't Andre start the whole non gangsta clothing style.



He might have wore it or whatever but Kanye really made it pop. At least the way I perceived it. 

I may be wrong because I don't really follow fashion anyway or any of that.



> I'm sorry but



I think punch lines are the most creative form of writing. So when someone can come with them like he did I naturally would place them high up.

He wasn't the same on his album or anything. I am just talking about all of his early mixtape stuff. 

I certainly wouldn't place him there overall. I was just talking about within that specific timeframe.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Kind of..But Cassidy had whe punchline/similie flow going on way before Banks..and Fabolous had it before Cassidy..I believe that's the reason Banks kept getting compared to Fabolous and some people said he jacked Loso's style..At least in NY..



Thats the thing. They may have done it or been doing it....I mean even Biggie through out some punches, but they didn't make it stick or make it big. Banks made it THE thing. 

I mean I will never argue too strongly on most of this stuff because I more or less judge by the people who were around me at the times. As I said, I am not from a big city like NY so it may be different in different places.



> Yeah but Cam'Ron been around the block..Like someone else pointed in this thread before..I believe BET tried to make a list of/with artists that apparently dropped their debuts after 1999..otherwise Jay-Z would've been #1 on the list..



I am bad with dates. Did the pink thing happen before 1999? 

I mean I just mentioned him out of Dipset. Jim Jones could easily take the spot over Cam'Ron and I wouldn't argue with you.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJi8kGy8cf4[/YOUTUBE]


Notice a trend here...early nineties MC's were more intelligent and genuine in general than the shit being pushed these days. At least the more intelligent ones seemed to have a higher profile back then.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I don't get how 50 made a cultural impact.  He was huge for about 2-3 years and G-Unit was (unfortunately) riding high but now they're all forgotten 50's a joke and we've all moved on from any of that.  Cultural Impact is supposed to have longevity with continued relevance and being hot for 2-3 years is not a proper basis for that at all



Over 11 million records sold, baggy cloths became a must buy, gangsta style copied by every rapper, and bringing up a group and still making them famous *Buck and Banks both sold well over a million*

That's a impact. Not to mention dude is in movies, sells his name on water bottles, has a clothing line that still sells, and so on. Dude was big and still is. Joke or not when it comes to rap his name is still known everywhere.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 17, 2010)

Pilaf said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJi8kGy8cf4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Notice a trend here...early nineties MC's were more intelligent and genuine in general than the shit being pushed these days. At least the more intelligent ones seemed to have a higher profile back then.



After mainstream rap went to shit in the mid-00's, I think more lyrical mainstream rap is coming back.


----------



## Z (Oct 17, 2010)

Was just bumping some Jadakiss, thought I'd share it so yall could reminisce


----------



## ez (Oct 17, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I don't get how 50 made a cultural impact.  He was huge for about 2-3 years and G-Unit was (unfortunately) riding high but now they're all forgotten 50's a joke and we've all moved on from any of that.  Cultural Impact is supposed to have longevity with continued relevance and being hot for 2-3 years is not a proper basis for that at all



he's a cultural icon. even if his music isn't selling these days, he's still a recognizable figure in western society and probably some places in the east, too -- most notably, japan. he was a household name at one point i'm sure.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 17, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> I think punch lines are the most creative form of writing. So when someone can come with them like he did I naturally would place them high up.
> 
> He wasn't the same on his album or anything. I am just talking about all of his early mixtape stuff.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't place him there overall. I was just talking about within that specific timeframe.



Punch lines are great but they aren't the only thing to a great lyricist, or Big L would be the best lyricist ever. Multis, Wordplay, Similes, Metaphor and even Mic presence lead to a good lyricist.




Cyphon said:


> Thats the thing. They may have done it or been doing it....I mean even Biggie through out some punches, but they didn't make it stick or make it big. Banks made it THE thing.



Big L is the king of punch lines, or at least damn near it.



Cyphon said:


> I am bad with dates. Did the pink thing happen before 1999?
> 
> I mean I just mentioned him out of Dipset. Jim Jones could easily take the spot over Cam'Ron and I wouldn't argue with you.



Although I don't keep up with Camron Purple Haze is a decent album.

Would you believe that 2:36-3:00 is Camron?

[Youtube]92fRuKd5G48[/youtube]


----------

